# [Verkaufe] Thread



## tommytrialer (18. September 2003)

also ich starte folgenden versuch.

hier in diesen thread kann jeder reinstellenwas er verkauft. einzige regel es sollten trialrahmen bzw trialparts sein.

ich verkaufe folgendes:
hoffmann 2003 mtb nagelneuer rahmen.

radstand 1050
gewicht ca 1600 gramm
preis 400 plus versand


----------



## tommytrialer (18. September 2003)

noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (18. September 2003)

gesamter rahmen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. September 2003)

Also ich verkaufe auch einen rahmen, und zwar den Echo Pure in L, ich bin die Kiste nur 4Tage gefahren, ich krieg morgen den trialtech2004,also brauch ich den Pure nicht mehr, hab diesen auch auf Garatie bekommen!! achja der ist nagelneu, KEINE Kratzer oder andere Gebrauchsspuren!!!

Neupreis: 545
Mein Preis: 450, incl. neues 4-kant tretlager und neuen Steuersatz!!!

Bilder auf www.echobike.de

Bei Fragen oder bei Intersse->PM

Max


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. September 2003)

morgen geht mein Cannondale zu ende, vieleicht hat ja jemand interesse... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3627363710&category=32508&rd=1

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. September 2003)

los nochma ran, glei isse soweit!


----------



## LoonSky (22. September 2003)

tja, hier ist das KOXX:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2755060474

ich poste das jetzt mal überall, also bitte nicht sauer sein


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. September 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75451&highlight=grossman

mein grossman für 650 inclusive Versand statt +!


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. September 2003)

So ich habe immer noch den Devil Rahmen mit der Fatty Gabel, da ich jetzt Geld gebrauchen könnte gehe ich einfach mal nen bissel mit dem Preis runter.

450Euro inkl. Porto/Verpackung...

Rahmen und Gabel ca. 16Monate alt und ca. 12 Monate gefahren

sehr guter Zustand
einige Änderungen gegenüber Seriendevil


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. September 2003)

Hier mal noch mein Crescent.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3629040972


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. September 2003)

servus,

sagma wofür hastn du den wasserhochdruckschlauch ersteigert?????????? 

public class trial

public static void main(String[] args)
{
      system.out.println("trial ist geil");
}


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. September 2003)

Naja wir haben ne hydraulische Baggerschaufel gebaut (um nen brunnen auszugraben) und dafür brauchten wir druckfesten schlauch.


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Oktober 2003)

Verkaufe einen Echo Lenker (schwarz) und einen Monty MTB Vorbau. Beides am 08.05.03 gekauft. Hab die Kombi aber nur 2-3 Monate gefahren. 

NP war 116 euro
Preis is VHS

Wer Interesse hat, einfach ne PM schicken.

Chris


----------



## trial jay (1. Oktober 2003)

hoffmann trial tech 2002 26" 1065mm radstand gewicht 1620g neu kunststoffbeschtet in sid blau,gabel kinesis gewicht 750g neu kunststoffbeschichtet in sid blau,neues tretlager,neues steuerkopflager cane creek,kore vorbau,deore kurbel(hoffmann umbau gebraucht) preis 250euro näheres telefonisch unter 0174/8626976


----------



## konrad (1. Oktober 2003)

@trial-jay:250 für das ganze paket?-hört sich eytrem gut an!hat der rahmen irgendwelche gebrauchsspuren-risse?

gibts da bilder von?


----------



## Quen (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein so gut wie gar nicht gefahrenes Trial-Bike... 

Alles interessante findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t80854.html

Ride on!


----------



## trial jay (5. Oktober 2003)

pulcro trial n error 26" rahmen 1045mm radstand,400mm kettenstrebe,magura doppel bremsenaufnahme,gewicht 1880g,wird nach wahl neu kunststoffbeschichtet da momentan exlusive teamlackierung,preis 250 euro      gabel pulcro heabbanger magura doppel bremsaufnahme,wird auch neu beschichtet gewicht 900g,preis 100euro      alles im tadellosen zustand bilder dazu unter www.pulcro.de rad ist mit sattelklemme,mehr unter 0174/8626976


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute, bei ebay gibt´s eine gelbe Fatty R in sehr schönem Zustand mit 195 mm Schaftlänge.

Hier der LinK:
Ebay-Auktion 
Ich gebe auch zu, dass es meine Auktion ist 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Oktober 2003)

verkaufe Try All Vorbau, 105mm 15°, schwarz. Wenige Monate gefahren. NP 30 Euro.

Preis is Verhandlungssache, wer Interesse hat --> PM

Chris


----------



## Mr. Hide (11. Oktober 2003)

Noch zwei Tage für meine Fatty R bei ebay.

Hier der Link 

Grß

Jens


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi Jungs, habe ein geiles 20" GT trialer zu verkaufen. Das Bike ist ist in einem top zustand, neu gepulvert in original farbe plus dekor. die Parts sind wie gewohnt bei GT erste Sahne: CNc Kurbeln usw. der Preis ist VHB auf anfrage unter: Sebastian 0172/6047950 oder 07666/1706


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Oktober 2003)

Verkaufe ein Hoffmann 26" mit Pulcro Headbanger Gabel, cane creek Steuersatz sowie Kore Vorbau!!! Der Rahmen ist 25cm hoch und für ein Sattel ausgelegt. Radstand 1050cm, Farbe Tomacrot/silber mit dekor unter Pulver (Neu) Gewicht 1650g. Die Gabeln ist silber passend zum Rahmen. Rahmen/Gabel ca.3 Mon. alt aber neu Gepulvert. Der Rest ist Nagelneu!!! Preis 650$ VHB NP: über 800$ Infos unter 0172/6047950 oder 07666/1706 (Sebastian)


----------



## Mr. Hide (12. Oktober 2003)

Sorry der Link zur Fatty R bei ebay war falsch. Hier der Richtige: Fatty R 

Danke...


----------



## ey-le-an (12. Oktober 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2758811393&category=9193


----------



## Fahreschnell (14. Oktober 2003)

Daten: Obb: 550 , sitzr.: 300 , Sitzw. 69° , Lenkw.: 74 ° , Ketstr:395 , Canti , 26 " , 1 1/8 , gehäusebr: 68 , auf starrgabel ausgel. , g: 1950 g , Mat : 7020 , 

Einsatz: Seine Geometrie ist perfekt au Trial abgestimmt.
In Zusammenarbeit mit Heiko Hartung.

NP: 1002 eur ( Rahmen + Pulverb. , Trikot , 2x Schaltauge , Sattelstütze )

Aufgrund der Tatsachen das IBC mich mal wieder bei der eingabe rausgeschmissen hat beim letzten mal , habe ich jetzt keine lust alles noch mal so ausführlich zu schreiben. Infos unter [email protected]  oder 0162/6752518.

auf wunsch mit rechnung  der rahmen ist wie neu keine kratzer etc !!

MfG arne


----------



## Fahreschnell (14. Oktober 2003)

ttt


----------



## Fahreschnell (14. Oktober 2003)

tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (15. Oktober 2003)

von nem kumpel:

Hallo ihr Suchenden,

nochmal an alle die es interessiert:

Ich verkaufe wegen Hobbyaufgabe mein Tríal-MTB.
Bin lange 20 + 26" gefahren, jetzt hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr.
Mit diesem Hoffmann bin ich wenig gefahren, immer wenn man die Kohle für ein geiles bike hat hat man keine Zeit mehr...
Also wenig Wettbewerbe, wenig Shows, wenig Training.

Zu besichtigen in München-Zentrum.
Preis: 500,- Euro.

fon: 089/51114905
oder 0177/853 66 44

Gruß Jan


----------



## rubaff (16. Oktober 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...gory=32510&rd=1

Schauts euch das mal an !


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Oktober 2003)

Mega Edel Komponenten http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...serid=kohlwheelz&sort=2&rows=25&since=-1&rd=1


----------



## Mario-Trial (16. Oktober 2003)

also hätte die ChrisKing Discaufnahme, wär die Felge mir  

Aber dann hättste ja selber behalten


----------



## Schlingsi (18. Oktober 2003)

Verkaufe ALUTECH ROCKRING (SAVEDISK) für 4-Loch Kurbel. 

Zum Schutz vor Karies für 20/22 Zähne!

2 Wochen jung. Kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Verkaufe den Rockring nur, da ich jetzt ne 5-Loch Kurbel habe.


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Oktober 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2758811393&category=9193


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *Mega Edel Komponenten http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...serid=kohlwheelz&sort=2&rows=25&since=-1&rd=1 *



In bisl mehr als 1 Stunde is das Zeug zu ende und die Preise sind noch Truamhaft... Legt zu!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Oktober 2003)

So, nun zum Festpreis, das war mir sonst zu wenig... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3632640363&category=9198&rd=1

Vieleicht jemand interesse?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Oktober 2003)

hmmm für 100 hätt ich das Laufrad genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Oktober 2003)

@Christoph

Du weißt schon, das die Farbe nicht Purble sondern Pewter heist?

Denn Purple ist so Rosa/Lila irgendwas häßliches
Und die Nabe ist Pewter, das ist son endgeiles XTR Grau!

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Oktober 2003)

Ohh Sorry  Und auch Sorry damit ich dein Rad wieder verkauf aber ich brauch ne Scheibe, vorallem jetzt im Winter!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Oktober 2003)

Hüngi will auf n Laufrad los werden... Is ne Tune Kong Nabe oder King oder halt vordere mit ner D521. Beides Top in Schuß, Rillen auf Felge noch Spürbar. Nabe, Felge auch eigentlich keine Kratze. Preis 110


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Oktober 2003)

Laufrad ist nun bei Ebay... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3633011554&category=9198&rd=1

Wenns jemand sofort will... bescheid Sagen


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (21. Oktober 2003)

sers verkaufe wegen verletzung wenig gefahrenes trail bike... 
hs 33 und die ganze x lite pallete ... vorbau lenker sind neu bremsbelege sind noch ganz drauf detailfotos werden auf anfrage gerne geschickt

thx 

der chef


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub ich kipp um! Wieso gibts denn hier bitte einen verkaufe Thread???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Oktober 2003)

wer verdammt löscht einfach meine posts? 
**** forum hier....


----------



## aramis (22. Oktober 2003)

Das ist der tt², wer denn sonst. Der schließt jetzt auch schon die ersten Threads, bevor überhaupt jemand geantwortet hat.

Habs ja nun schon mindestens fufzsch mal gesagt: Der Versuch, sogenannte 'Ordnung'  ins Forum zu bringen, wird das Forum kaputt machen.


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Oktober 2003)

früher war alles besser....


----------



## Fabi (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *früher war alles besser.... *



Meine Meinung.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *früher war alles besser.... *



Isch will, das de Mauer wiejer stehd und de Erich wiejer leebt....


----------



## traileruli (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo @-all,
verkaufe mein Anfänger-Trial/Dirt-bike, Scott Y3, 42er Rahmen, Oberrohr 53, mit folgenden Änderungen: WTB 2,25 er Reifen vorne, Fat Albert hinten, andere Felge hinten 6-fach Shimano-Kasette 32-17, Shimano Tretlager+Kurbeln, 22er Blatt, Bärentatzen, WTB Steuerlager, 69 cm breiter gekröpfter Lenker Point Racing. Preis 450,- Euro
8mal gefahren, nur Anfängergehüpfe, kein schwere Trials oder Dirtjump.
Was fehlt is ne anständige Gabel. Hier is noch die Serien-Scottgabel drin.
Bike taugt für Anfänger.
Bild: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=11390&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## tobsen (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angelo Berlin _
> *Ich glaub ich kipp um! Wieso gibts denn hier bitte einen verkaufe Thread??? *



der kann das bedenkenlos hier reinstellen, die moderatoren verschieben ihre eigenen [Verkaufe] Threads schliesslich auch nicht ins [Verkaufe] Forum. 

keine namen...   

tobi


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (22. Oktober 2003)

sry leute bitte spamt meinen thread nich voll


----------



## wodka o (22. Oktober 2003)

Hättest du in den richtigen Thread gepostet, würde hier auch keiner rumspammen. Bei über 500 Postst solltest du eigentlich wissen wie man sich im Board verhält.


----------



## lebaron (22. Oktober 2003)

auch als nicht-trialer kann ich nur sagen, dass eure verkaufe-threat idee nicht sooo super durchdacht ist wie ich finde, ich sehe das im klassik forum sowas funktioniert nicht, weil da keiner regelmäßig genug reinsieht, das is mist ... und diskussionen zu dem verjauf können da auch nicht stattfinden, und es kommt immer automatisch zu preisvergleiche und eine "bla bla der hat das letzte woche aber so angeboten und du bist teurer"....


CHEERS
basti

@wodka-o grüße nach potsdam aus potsdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Oktober 2003)

@lebaron: so etwas ist aber auch nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd!

Ob oder nicht soll dann der neue Mod entscheiden


----------



## TRAILER (22. Oktober 2003)

scheiss spiessssssser forum hier! baaah  
das ist ja wie ina schule oda wenn mutti bockig ist.
ein bisschen freiheid muss ja auch sein nicht tt² ist doch nur ein forum und kein hausaufgabenheftchen.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *scheiss spiessssssser forum hier! baaah
> das ist ja wie ina schule oda wenn mutti bockig ist.
> ein bisschen freiheid muss ja auch sein nicht tt² ist doch nur ein forum und kein hausaufgabenheftchen. *



jaja, reg dich nicht auf  war nicht so ernst gemeint, aber so ein Off Topic stört gerade hier gewaltig (die Verkaufsgespräche!)


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Oktober 2003)

Verkaufe einen fast neuen Maxxis minion Hr Reifen. 2.35 in 42st mischung (sau geiler grip, besser als Michelin c24, HotS etc., single ply version. Gewicht 830g, komplett schwarzer Reifen, kein oranger Ring

NP 30 euro, Preis is VHS --> PM 

Chris


----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,       


ich werde diesen Thread erstmal stehenlassen für Verkausartikel im Trialbereich. 

Verkaufe, Suche oder Ebay Threads die einzeln im Trialforum sind, werden wir in Zukunft in die FOREN Verkaufe, Suche Ebay verschieben.

Ihr solltet aber diesen Thread nicht zum spammen missbrauchen. Kaufabwicklungen könnt ihr ja alle per PM abwickeln. Wäre schade wenn wir sonst den Thread mal schliessen oder entfehrnen müssten.

Grüße coffee


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Oktober 2003)

Hmm?
hat jetzt der tt² keine Kontrolle mehr!?

doch, keine Sorge er ist hier im Forum nach wie vor Moderator. Es geht nur um grundsätzliches für die Foren. Grüße coffee


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Oktober 2003)

Verdammt! es ist und bleibt ein T R I A L Forum!

in dem werden T R I A L Teile vertickt und nach T R I A L Teilen gesucht. Und irgendwann werde ich hier ein Proggi anbieten, dass allen nicht- T R I A L E R N in einem großen rotem Warntext zeigt,  dass T R I A L nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit "t r a i l e n" zu  tun  hat.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> ...



Will ja nix Sagen aber hat hier echt keiner Plan, Es ist TRIAL und nicht Trail


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2003)

Bin ja lernfähig ;-) habe es geändert in TRIAL ;-)


Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *
> 
> Will ja nix Sagen aber hat hier echt keiner Plan, Es ist TRIAL und nicht Trail *



Das zeigt nunmal, daß ihr euren Sport nich passend vermarkten könnt! 
BMX schreibt keiner verkehrt ! 

Zum Thema zurück: Ich denke darüber nach,mein (gewichtsoptimiertes) Arrow Clean Zero abgegeben.
Technisch absolut in Ordnung,Optisch ein paar Kratzerchen. Bei Interesse melden ! Preisvorstellung hab ich nix genaues, aber unter 450 Euro geh ich eigentlich nicht, das Ding ist erst vor 4 Monaten gekauft.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## mangorider (19. November 2003)

Ich hab ne 2Wochen gefahrene Rot 240 
hrnabe Sonderedition 150,-

Tune schnellspanner Schwarz50,- 

Ein dura ace schaltwerk 55,-

ein ultegra 9Fach titan ritzel 21-11 Zahne wie neu 40,-

Nen echo mini seat 7,- [neu)

DoppelKäfig Pedale 15,-


----------



## mtb-trialer (19. November 2003)

verkauf Echo Pure Rahmen!!1!1
keine beulen, risse usw.


----------



## Kailinger (20. November 2003)

Zustand gut, gehört teilweise renoviert!

Mehr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89063&highlight=Trialbike

Gruß KAI


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. November 2003)

verkaufe hr laufrad mit ner hügi 240, try-all felge 42mm sapim speichen, alunippeln auf nicht antriebsseite.

pm...


----------



## KABOO (28. November 2003)

Hi 
was solls den kosten..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (28. November 2003)

das laufrad ist ca. 6 monate alt.
das lfr hat nen guten zustand, bis auf das die nabe am freilaufkörper leichte einkerbungen hat durch den druck den auf die ritzel gegen wird.(normal)
die felge wurde ca. 5 mal mittelmäßig stark angeflext.
das laufrad hat 32 loch da es die hügi nicht mit 36 loch gibt!
das laufrad hat damals 360 gekostet und würde es deshalb für 175 abgeben.


----------



## KABOO (28. November 2003)

Hm.. muss ich mir überlegen.
bin erst am Mo. wider im board

schönes weekend
kaboo


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Dezember 2003)

118mm, 68er Gehäuse. Nagelneu, incl. ISIS Innenlagerwerkzeug für ISIS Innenlager. Passend für FSA oder Race Face Innenlager
NP 96,-

Möchte dafür noch 80 incl. Versand haben.
Wer Interesse hat --> pm

Chris


----------



## interlock (1. Dezember 2003)

Monty urban rahmen abzugeben. wegen umstieg auf anderen rahmen.
top zustand! 4 oder 5 mini schrammen aber keine risse oder dellen.
ca 12 mal mit gefahren 140 mit monty 25 zoll felge und monty 25 zoll spezialreifen für 190 der reifen ist ebenfals fast neu!!!!
felge hat keine dellen und ist ebenfals nur ca 12 mal gelaufen.
der rahmen ist mit polster und hat keine sattelklemme.
giebt aber von monty ne sattelstütze mit innenklemmung.


----------



## tobsen (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von interlock _
> *Monty urban rahmen abzugeben. wegen umstieg auf anderen rahmen.
> top zustand! 4 oder 5 mini schrammen aber keine risse oder dellen.
> ca 12 mal mit gefahren 140 mit monty 25 zoll felge und monty 25 zoll spezialreifen für 190 der reifen ist ebenfals fast neu!!!!
> ...



hm, am rahmen bin ich interessiert... haste da bilder???
welche farbe hat n der?

greez
tobi


----------



## aramis (1. Dezember 2003)

Hab den Urban gestern mal live begutachten können und muss sagen, der is in Lebensgröße wirklich sehr dick, sieht also wirklich nicht so sche!ße aus, wie auf den Bildern. Das Teil ist saugut verarbeitet und, wenn wirklich drin ist was draufsteht, auch aus sehr hochwertigem Material. Die Geometrie ist auch ausgewogen. Die Kettenstreben sind bissl lang, aber auch nicht länger als z. B. beim Megamo.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Monty an dem Teil auch nur einen Cent verdient. Das wird wohl eher so eine Dumping-Aktion sein. Aber eins steht trotzdem fest: Jetzt wo es die Bude gibt, erscheint es geradezu lächerlich, für einen Rahmen von der Stange auf vergleichbarem Level 600 Eier o. ä. auf den Tisch zu legen.

Wer ´nen Trialrahmen braucht, bereut es auf keinen Fall, wenn er das Teil nimmt.


----------



## tobsen (1. Dezember 2003)

so als günstiges zweitbike find ich des auch echt geil. hab noch sauviele teile rumliegen, die ich da dranbauen könnte.
so schlecht schaut des mit ner anständigen (kürzeren) gabel dann wirklich nich aus...







tobi


----------



## Bwana (1. Dezember 2003)

wie soll ich das jetzt mit den 25 zoll reifen verstehen, passen keine 26er?
sonst find ichs aber auch nich schlecht, so vom preis her.
wenns so mit den 25 zoll kram is dann holen die sich bestimmt ihre kohle wieder damit rein, wegen "spezialteile"halt.
sonst wäre ich sehr sehr interessiert


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Dezember 2003)

@kaboo

und? hastes dir überegt?
gruß únd schöne nacht henrik!


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Dezember 2003)

jetzt bei ebay............
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3642768853
.........also schlagt zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (3. Dezember 2003)

der monty urban is wech.


----------



## interlock (3. Dezember 2003)

hätte noch eine monty urban trial gabel abzugeben.an der einen seite 4 oder 5 mini lackplatzer. nix wildes.
disk only.


----------



## tobsen (3. Dezember 2003)

ach ne... des fällt dir ja früh ein   

was willst noch dafür ?

tobi


----------



## interlock (4. Dezember 2003)

50+5versand.

is wech.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi, ich verkaufe mein Arrow Clean Zero 20" Bike, es wurde im Juni diesen Jahres für 1000 erstanden, ist kaum gebraucht, halt einige Kratzer und eine Beule an der Kettenstrebe (was bei 20" Bikes keine Seltenheit ist), welche aber durch einen custom-made Schutz keine Rahmenbruch-gefahr mehr darstellt!
Die Magura wurde hinten gerade frisch entlüftet.
Das Bike wurde nicht oft gefahren!!!!!!
Grund des Verkaufs ist ganz einfach die Tatsache, dass 20" nichts für mich ist, mir macht das einfach keinen Spaß. Trotz allem, fährt sich das Bike sehr gut und ist für 20" Fahrer topstens.

Preis liegt bei 450 (Verhandlungsbasis)

Bei Intresse->pm!! oder email [email protected]

Max


----------



## tobsen (9. Dezember 2003)

*MONTY URBAN* zu verkaufen!!

... heute erst mit der post gekommen    ist nämich der vom interlock...
hab leider festgestellt, dass das die Verson ist, die nur ohne Sattel bzw. nur mit miniseat gefahren werden kann.  
zustand ist von üblichen kleinen kratzern mal abgesehen, wirklich gut.

also, wer interesse hat.. -> pm oder so.

achja: n steuersatz is auch noch dabei.


greez
tobi


----------



## interlock (9. Dezember 2003)

man das stand doch auch in meiner beschreibung


----------



## tobsen (9. Dezember 2003)

du sagtest: "giebt aber von monty ne sattelstütze mit innenklemmung."
bin davon ausgegangen, dass man nen normalen sattel raufkriegt. geht aber leider nur der miniseat.

greez
tobi


----------



## ea3040 (9. Dezember 2003)

kurz geredet was willst du ???

dann hab ich halt 2 urban einen auf ersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (9. Dezember 2003)

also 140,- inkl versand.


----------



## interlock (9. Dezember 2003)

@ tob
jaaaa, aber sowas musst doch wissen.
naja trozdem sorry.


----------



## tobsen (9. Dezember 2003)

is ja kein ding.
wenn ich des gefühl hätte, DU hättest was verschwiegen oder so, dann hättste das paket postwendend zurück bekommen  

jetzt weis ich wenigstens wie der live aussieht, und dass ich den auf jeden fall haben will ( halt mit mormalem sattel)

greez
tobi


----------



## LauraPalmer (11. Dezember 2003)

@matze:

hallo, hier ist noch einmal ein Photo der Diskaufnahme...


----------



## LauraPalmer (11. Dezember 2003)

ah ja: Schaftlänge= 178 mm


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Dezember 2003)

Hier n Leckerlie für euch, meine Middleburn könnt ihr nun ersteigern mit Innenlager. Passt an jeden Trial Rahmen wegen dem Langen Lager  Für 90 würd ich auch sofort weg geben!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3645834461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (15. Dezember 2003)

rb tractor vorderradnabe abzugeben. rot silber mit diskaufname.
1 monat alt. lager laufen seidenweich!!!
geb die nur ab weil ich mir ne king disc zugelegt hab.
neupreis 115
für 55 inklusive versand.

und einen rb booster in rot silber für magura doppelsockel. hatte den 3 tage drauf und hab dan auf disc gewechselt.
mit allen schrauben und hülsen. supersteif das dingen!!!
23 inlusive versand.


----------



## interlock (15. Dezember 2003)

hir die bilder


----------



## interlock (15. Dezember 2003)

und die nabe


----------



## aramis (15. Dezember 2003)

Joa, so ´nen RB-Booster hätte ich auch noch rumliegen, aber in schwarz. Falls den jemand haben möchte, halt auch 23  inklusive Versand. Is auch kaum gefahren, wie neu und alle Schräubels etc. mit dabei.

Is schon ´ne edle Optik und sausteif das Teil, aber wiegt halt 70g. Hab jetzt nen Booster drauf, der 30g wiegt...


----------



## interlock (18. Dezember 2003)

hätte da noch ne monty 25 zoll hinterradfelge inklusive fettem monty 25 zoll reifen abzugeben. 55 inklusive versand. für monty urban und alle anderen neuen monty 26" rahmen. oder halt für alle anderen rahmen auch. kann dan allerdings nur mit disk gefahren werden. ca 2 wochen alt. nix drann. keine dellen oder so. astrein rund!!


----------



## tobsen (18. Dezember 2003)

achja...  der Monty Urban is weg.

tobi


----------



## mtb-trialer (20. Dezember 2003)

verkaufe:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2773944360&category=33503


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. Dezember 2003)

verkaufe Echo pure gabel!
sehr guter zustand!

pics auf anfrage !


----------



## crap (24. Dezember 2003)

Monty 221 03 schwarz-weiss
Moosgummigriffe
trialuebliche Kratzer 
2 Monate im Sommer gefahren
wegen automobiler Geldnot fuer 1000 Euro
PLZ 74, auch per Post


----------



## Domino (30. Dezember 2003)

hi!
verkaufe neues lx octalink innenlager.
68-121: for FC-M572/510 
hatte es noch nie eingebaut.
rechnung lege ich auch bei.
für 30 inkl.versand könnt ihr es haben.


mfg
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (3. Januar 2004)

verkaufe hot s 2.1 in schwarz!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3650913888


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2004)

verkaufe laufrad alex mit 240er hügi, komplett neu und unbenutzt!
150 euro!
bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2004)

verkaufe neuen echo es4 rahmen für vhb: 400 euro!
bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Januar 2004)

machst jetz n winterschlussverkauf oder wie  wo hastn des alles her, vom laster gefallen?


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> *machst jetz n winterschlussverkauf oder wie  wo hastn des alles her, vom laster gefallen?  *



kein kommentar onkel chris 
kommst du eigentlich nach saarbrücken?
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Januar 2004)

jo, der tobi hat uns angemeldet - hat er zumindest gesagt. Weiss nich was jetz daraus geworden is. Wenns nich geklappt hat, kommen wir vielleicht so vorbei.


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

den rahmen gibts für 250 euro!
so günstig kriegt ihr nie wieder einen neuen!! Rahmen
toto


----------



## biketrialer (6. Januar 2004)

und es gibt nochwas: 3 monate gefahrenes alexlaufrad mit hügi fr 36 speichen und scheibenadapter, is geflext!
für 100 euro! bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## LauraPalmer (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

verkaufe diese LX-Kurbel(175 mm, octalink(wos sonst)) inkl. Leichtbaurockring(für Wettkämpfe - nicht auf Dauer geeinet für harten urban-trial);

ist in gutem Zustand, nur ziemlich zerkratzt.

Angebote bitte mit pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (7. Januar 2004)

echo em2 20" zu verkaufen für 450 euro verhandlungbasis, is sehr wenig gefahren nur 2 mal!
bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## biketrialer (7. Januar 2004)

verkaufe 2 neue hügi zahnscheiben inkl. federn für 15 euro bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## Adonai (8. Januar 2004)

jo hab n paar sachen zu verkaufen 

2 mtb-lenker in silber 
ne 105 schaltung kurz auch silber
und noch n hardtail rahmen, der ist leicht, rot und eher was für anfänger von der geometrie aus

preise und bilder bei interesse (und wenn interesse dann pm) :]


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Januar 2004)

geiles BIKE bei ebay ab 1!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780040211&category=30746&rd=1


----------



## robs (14. Januar 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> echo em2 20" zu verkaufen für 450 euro verhandlungbasis, is sehr wenig gefahren nur 2 mal!
> bei interesse pm!
> toto




Also ich hab Interesse und hab dir auch ne PM geschickt...    Antwortest du auch drauf?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Januar 2004)

Verkaufe nagelneuen SpeedStuff Helm 
Nicht benützt und Originalverpackt (geschenkt bekommen, ist mir aber zu klein)

Dirt style pro größe s/m
Farbe: rau matt

 Neue aerodynamische Form.
ABS Hartplastikaussenschale.
Stossdämpfende EPS Schauminnenschale.
Große Belüftungslöcher vorn und 4 Belüftungslöcher hinten sorgen für bessere Luftzirkulation.
11 Belüftungskanäle insgesamt.
Schnellverschlusssystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2004)

HALLO WAS IS DENN NUN??? BITTE MR. TRIAL SAG HALT HIER MAL WAS!!! Ich brauch ein Rad, der andere auch... was is von dem angebotenen Rädern und Teilen noch vorhanden???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Januar 2004)

aus sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass vom Mr.Trial alles verkauft ist............


----------



## biketrialer (17. Januar 2004)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO WAS IS DENN NUN??? BITTE MR. TRIAL SAG HALT HIER MAL WAS!!! Ich brauch ein Rad, der andere auch... was is von dem angebotenen Rädern und Teilen noch vorhanden???



alles was ich zum verkauf reingestellt hab ist schon verkauft!
toto


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> alles was ich zum verkauf reingestellt hab ist schon verkauft!
> toto



Das können wir aber nicht riechen. Danke für die Nachricht.


----------



## genio (19. Januar 2004)

servus

ich hab ne mavic d321 abzugeben...

kostet neu knapp 60 euro....

ist nen monat gefahren worden, hat keine Kratzer und ist 32 Loch....

angebote bitte per mail

[email protected]

mfg


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Januar 2004)

Hoi,

verkaufe meine gebrauchte Hoffmann Trialkurbel. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Shimano Deore Kurbel mit Spider, worauf der Rockring gepresst wurde. SAULEICHT!!! Inkl. 22 Zähne Kettenblatt!
Bilder gibbet auf Anfrage!
Preis nach Absprache (NP:110 Euro)...ich will net mehr viel dafür...macht mir einfach nen brauchbares Angebot und sie gehört euch!!!

Matze


----------



## Schlingsi (22. Januar 2004)

Verkaufe Norco Team Trials 853 "Ryan Leech" Rahmen. Gebraucht, aber wie NEU! 250 VB

Alex


----------



## Fabi (23. Januar 2004)

Ich verkaufe eine Shimano Dura-Ace 8-fach Kasette mit der Abstufung 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21.
Die Kasette ist absolut neu und unbenutzt.
Alle Ritzel sind einzeln, die Spacer sind aus Alu. Der Lockring ist natürlich auch mit dabei.
Die 6 größten Ritzel können mittels 3 Sprocket Fixing Bolts miteinander verschraubt werden. Diese Fixing Bolts sind nicht mit dabei.
Das Gewicht beträgt ca. 240g.
Der Neupreis ist 35 Euro. Ich verkaufe die Kasette für 25 Euro (Verhandlungsbasis) plus Versand. Die Versandkosten betragen entweder für ein Päckchen (unversichert) 4,50 Euro oder für ein Paket (versichert) 6,70 Euro.
Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Levelboss (24. Januar 2004)

Alex DX32, 36 Loch, schwarz, geöst, neu und unbenutzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=744619428


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. Januar 2004)

verkaufe pace rc 31 carbon gabel!
ist absolut neu, ohne kratzer und ungekürzt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2004)

Wie teuer und warum verkaufst die!?


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. Januar 2004)

bitte pm!  
meine alte pace war nen kleines sorgenkind (garantiefall).
bekomme deshalb ne neue......
ich wollte mir aber diesmal ne andere gabel holen die mehr zur geo meines rahmen passt.


----------



## tobsen (28. Januar 2004)

...hat das wirklich nur Geo Gründe, oder vieleicht doch auch noch mit was anderem zu tun?...


----------



## genio (28. Januar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657617135&category=9197&rd=1


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657618388&category=9198&rd=1


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Januar 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat das wirklich nur Geo Gründe, oder vieleicht doch auch noch mit was anderem zu tun?...


wenn ich sage es sind geo gründe, dann sind das geo-gründe!


----------



## FAT A (28. Januar 2004)

achtung ! super nabe zu verkaufen !  chris king classic
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657777571&category=7295


----------



## BrisaTrialer (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Verkaufe Devil Bug Trial Rahmen so gut wie neu in Mamba grün 400 Euro
Middleburn RS7 komplett und Nagelneu mit rotem Bahguard 160 Euro
Echo Laufrad 32L vorne 100 Euro
Chris King ISO Disc Nabe 32L gold in Echo Felge eingespeicht 400Euro


----------



## Reini (1. Februar 2004)

BrisaTrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Verkaufe Devil Bug Trial Rahmen so gut wie neu in Mamba grün 400 Euro
> Middleburn RS7 komplett und Nagelneu mit rotem Bahguard 160 Euro
> ...




behalt die rs7 mal 2 tage für mich wäre interessiert...
sags dir heute oder morgen ob ich sie nehme
aja event. fotos ?


----------



## BrisaTrialer (1. Februar 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> behalt die rs7 mal 2 tage für mich wäre interessiert...
> sags dir heute oder morgen ob ich sie nehme
> aja event. fotos ?



Alles klar Foto kann ich natürlich machen gib mir deine E-mail und du bekommst gleich eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (1. Februar 2004)

@brisatrialer:
sagma das die felgen 32 loch haben ist ja schön wenn du jetzt noch hinschreiben würdest und was für eine grösse diese hat (20",26" und welche farbe die flanken) wäre das  

naja ich denk mal dass es 26" er sind


----------



## BrisaTrialer (1. Februar 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> @brisatrialer:
> sagma das die felgen 32 loch haben ist ja schön wenn du jetzt noch hinschreiben würdest und was für eine grösse diese hat (20",26" und welche farbe die flanken) wäre das
> 
> naja ich denk mal dass es 26" er sind



Ach ja hab ich im eifer des gefechts ganz vergessen sind beide 26" und in silber


----------



## BrisaTrialer (1. Februar 2004)

BrisaTrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja hab ich im eifer des gefechts ganz vergessen sind beide 26" und in silber



Natürlich gibts auf Anfrage per E-Mail Bilder von allen Teilen


----------



## Trialmatze (1. Februar 2004)

1. http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=743754061

2. http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=940034276


----------



## Reini (2. Februar 2004)

hallo
meine email adresse

[email protected]
mfg
Reini


----------



## Bwana (3. Februar 2004)

so, jetzt noch nen ziemlich handlichen cc-rahmen.
bildas hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crap (8. Februar 2004)

Ich verkaufe mein Monty 221 X-Lite Bj.2003 immer noch. Wenn es jemand haben will, kann er mir ja mal seine Preisvorstellungen mitteilen, 2/3 des Neupreises bei einem 8 Wochen gefahrenen Rad waren Euch ja anscheinend zu viel.


----------



## montyrider (9. Februar 2004)

Verkaufe:

- *Monty Lenker 04er Modell * (Preis nach Vereinbarung)
- *Monty Vorbau 04er Modell* (Preis nach Vereinbarung)

- *20" Monty x-Lite 03er Modell*
  guter Zustand, eine Saison gefahren
*Preis: * ca. 800 Euro

Bilder kommen bald!


----------



## fr33r!d0r (9. Februar 2004)

montyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> 
> - *Monty Lenker 04er Modell * (Preis nach Vereinbarung)
> - *Monty Vorbau 04er Modell* (Preis nach Vereinbarung)
> ...



macht wohl kei spaß mehr?


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Februar 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> macht wohl kei spaß mehr?



das glaub ich ned...der will nur seine alten teile losbringen.
so schnell hört de marko ned auf


----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2004)

fr33r!d0r schrieb:
			
		

> macht wohl kei spaß mehr?



Joa, wenns keinen Spaß mehr machen würde, dann würde er auch noch das restliche Dutzend X-Lites verkaufen...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (10. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, wenns keinen Spaß mehr machen würde, dann würde er auch noch das restliche Dutzend X-Lites verkaufen...



ahso


----------



## Levelboss (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe noch drei CNC Hebel für die HS 33 rumliegen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=330993529


----------



## NO WAY (12. Februar 2004)

*GT Trialbike "Mini-Zaskar"

zu verkaufen:* 

GT Trialbike 20" 
Rahmen "mini zaskar" blau 
Gabel GT Trial 
Trialfelgen/Monty-Pneu's 
org. Syncros-Vorbau 
Bremsen Magura HS 22 
DX-Pedalen 
Lenker Renthal MX (kann gekürzt werden oder nach Absprache DH-Lenker) 

Top Zustand; 1 Jahr gefahren (keine Wettkämpfe o.ä.) seither im Keller rumgestanden 
NP CHF 3'000.-- VP CHF 800.-- oder nach Absprache 
am einfachsten ist es wenn Du aus Zürich oder Umgebung kommst.  

bei Interesse mail!


----------



## Deer (15. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht kann das einer von euch gebrauchen  

Verkaufe Hardcore Laufrad made by Whizz Wheels,bestehend aus:

Nabe: Hügi Compact(made by Union Fröndenberg),silber,36 Loch,Alu-Freilauf,8/9-fach kompatibel,330g

Felge: DT Swiss XR 4.1 SBWT,black,36 Loch,mit Verschleißanzeige,420g

Speichen: DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0mm,black

Nippel: DT Prolock,messing,black

Kreuzungsart: 3-fach gekreuzt

Das Laufrad ist ca. 100km gelaufen und optisch und technisch wie neu!

Es wurde von den Profis von Whizz Wheels gebaut(Rechnung wird mitgeliefert).

Die Hügi Compact Nabe besitzt anstatt eines herkömmlichen Freilaufs mit 2 bis 4 Sperrklinken einen nahezu unkaputtbaren Freilauf mit 18-zähniger Stirnradverzahnung aus gehärtetem Stahl.Sie ist mit 4 Industriekugellagern auf einer 10mm Hohlachse aus gehärtetem Stahl gelagert.

Der Freilauf ist einer der Lautesten auf dem Markt,also nichts für Weicheier!

Wenn Interesse besteht kann noch eine weitere neue Hügi Compact Nabe als Ersatzteilträger erworben werden!

Gegen Bares oder im Tausch gegen andere Teile.Angebote per mail oder pm.


----------



## Levelboss (15. Februar 2004)

Michelin  C 16
2,2" breit
1250 Gramm
nur ganz leicht angefahren
35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (15. Februar 2004)

Michelin C 24
2,2" breit
1230 Gramm
noch ca. 80% Profil
35

Diesen Reifen gibt es so nirgendwo zu kaufen, denn er hat eine rote Gummimischung, genau wie der Hot S.


----------



## Levelboss (15. Februar 2004)

Michelin Hot S
2,1" breit
640 Gramm
nur wenig gefahren
30


----------



## Schlingsi (16. Februar 2004)

yo Felix! PM mir mal bitte nen netten Preis für den c24 und den hot s!   am besten inkl. porto...

Danke!


alex


----------



## downhilljunkie (16. Februar 2004)

Planet X Superlight Steelfork
nagelneu, gloss-black
Neu kostet sie hier normalerweise 150,- Euro

VB 115,- Euro


----------



## Terrorist (16. Februar 2004)

Schaut mal hier drauf, das ist doch ne Frechheit 950 EURopadollar für diesen Scheißhaufen....
Kennt jemand  von euch vielleicht diesen Spasstiger??????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2788360603&category=33503


----------



## Schlingsi (17. Februar 2004)

verkaufe NORCO TEAM TRIALS 853 Rahmen. Gebraucht, aber in TOP-Zustand! 250 Euro VB.... Bilder auf Anfrage!


----------



## Terrorist (17. Februar 2004)

kennt jemand diesen Spasstiger, der schon zum 3. mal versucht seine Baumarkt Bude loszuwerden???Wenn ja dann errklärt ihm mal das an "Darkhorse" nix edel oder Stabil ist.

mfg
Andreas

Ach ja ich glaub auch 620 Europadollar sind echt zuviel oder was sagt ihr????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2788423089&category=30746


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Februar 2004)

Ey was geht den mit dir! Lass die Kunden doch ihre Räder verkaufen wie sie wollen, du musst sie doch nicht kaufen! Dauernd regst dich über jemand auf der sein Rad auf Ebay verkaufen will, geht eim echt auf die Ketten!


----------



## Terrorist (17. Februar 2004)

ja na sorry wenn ich die ihre Preivorstellungen sehe dann geht es nunmal mit mir durch, sorry, werde versuchen es zu unterbinden.Aber....ach egal, ich will mich nicht mehr aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Februar 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> ja na sorry wenn ich die ihre Preivorstellungen sehe dann geht es nunmal mit mir durch, sorry, werde versuchen es zu unterbinden.Aber....ach egal, ich will mich nicht mehr aufregen




Ok, Hab Dank


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2004)

Verkaufe:
Shimano XT 03 Vielzahn Kurbeln + Hoffmann Rockring + XT Innenlager 68x113mm. 
6 Monate gefahren
Technisch einwandfrei, Kurbel is halt auf der Unterseite durchs Aufsetzen verkratzt. Bilder folgen.
NP ca. 200,-

Michelin C24 2.2 wenig gefahren. NP 37,-

Wer Interesse hat --> PM


Chris


----------



## Terrorist (20. Februar 2004)

@ Chrisking

Ich glaub ich kenne da jemand der die Kurbel haben will, sende doch mal bitte ne gute Preisvorstellung an trail_kop per Pm!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2004)

so hier paar Bilder


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Februar 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand diesen Spasstiger, der schon zum 3. mal versucht seine Baumarkt Bude loszuwerden???Wenn ja dann errklärt ihm mal das an "Darkhorse" nix edel oder Stabil ist.



deine ausdrucksweise ist echt nicht schön...du solltest mal drüber nachdenken woher das kommt....


----------



## crap (20. Februar 2004)

mein Monty 221 X-Lite bei ebay, 03, 2 Monate gefahren, HS 33 vo/hinten
schwarzer Rahmen, wie schon zweimal hier angeboten, jetzt bei ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=33503&sspagename=STRK:MEASE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (21. Februar 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> Shimano XT 03 Vielzahn Kurbeln + Hoffmann Rockring + XT Innenlager 68x113mm.
> 6 Monate gefahren
> Technisch einwandfrei, Kurbel is halt auf der Unterseite durchs Aufsetzen verkratzt. Bilder folgen.
> ...



hier nochn paar Bilder..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Februar 2004)

So, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein 24" Nicolai oder sowas bauen lassen weil ich gerade Zeit habe wegen meiner Schulter und deswegen verkauf ich meinen Rahmen wenn er weg geht für das Geld, vieleicht ist ja jemand im Forum Interessirt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=32508&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Februar 2004)

Du hast doch nen Knall Kohl...

wie willstn mit 24Zoll Rädern nen Wettkampf fahren!?

Ich wieß man auch nicht... ich kauft euch alle mehrmals im Jahr nen neuen Rahmen und was weißt ich nicht und habt was dagegen wenn sich einer mal was richtiges kauft was dann auch nicht mehr getauscht wird... Da fehlen doch irgendwie die Relationen oder?


----------



## aramis (21. Februar 2004)

Joa, mit 24" haste dann immer ne passende Ausrede, wenns um Contests geht. Außerdem weiß hier im Forum jeder, was DU für den Rahmen gezahlt hast. Da wird dir sicher keiner 600 Eier für geben.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Februar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, mit 24" haste dann immer ne passende Ausrede, wenns um Contests geht. Außerdem weiß hier im Forum jeder, was DU für den Rahmen gezahlt hast. Da wird dir sicher keiner 600 Eier für geben.




Naja gut wenn ich den für das Geld bekommt is das ja was anderes. Wenn ihn jemand kaufen will kostet er ja trotzddem n Schein   Und wegen Wettkampf will ich ja n [email protected] sein altes Devil   Das wird schon aber ich wollt halt schon immer n 24" weil man damit ordentlich im Street ein auf zimmern kann! War halt scho immer mein Traum.


----------



## Domino (21. Februar 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch nen Knall Kohl...
> 
> wie willstn mit 24Zoll Rädern nen Wettkampf fahren!?
> 
> Ich wieß man auch nicht... ich kauft euch alle mehrmals im Jahr nen neuen Rahmen und was weißt ich nicht und habt was dagegen wenn sich einer mal was richtiges kauft was dann auch nicht mehr getauscht wird... Da fehlen doch irgendwie die Relationen oder?






wieviel hattest du da getrunken gonzo????  



mfg
alex


----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. Februar 2004)

hätte hier meinen ´02er x-lite-rahmen in 26" anzubieten. hat außer den gebrauchsüblichen kratzern natürlich keine dellen oder risse. kein wettkampeinsatz. vb 300,- 


----------



## genio (24. Februar 2004)

ick glaub icke wär blöede dad is doh auf dä gelände in dd geknippst!


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Februar 2004)

Verkaufe Koxx Levelboss 1065 Rahmen. Schwarz, 1,5 jahre gefahren, hat am Unterrohr eine Kleine Delle, die aber kaum sichtbar ist. Und ein paar kleinere und größere Gebrauchsspuren, Kratzer/Schrammen. Siehe Bilder
Bilder gibts hier http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=145601324

Wer Interesse hat --> PM

Chris


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Februar 2004)

Verkaufe gebrauchte Kinesis Gabel mit Cantilever aufnahme.
Sehr leichte, und stabile Gabel, habe sie nur abmontiert, weil ich vorne auf disc umgestiegen bin. Habe sie ca. 4-5monate gefahren. Hat kaum Kratzer und keine Dellen. Gabelschaft hat noch eine gute LÃ¤nge, auf Wunsch kann ich gerne Bilder schicken und den Gabelschaft nachmessen, oder Ã¤hnliches.....
VB:45â¬
+den Versand halt...............
Bei Intresse->pm

P.S. habe mich ausversehen ver tipt nicht 35â¬+vers. sondern 45â¬(habs mal geÃ¤ndert)
soooorrrryyyyy

P.P.S. Farbe ist silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (25. Februar 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe gebrauchte Kinesis Gabel mit Cantilever aufnahme.
> Sehr leichte, und stabile Gabel, habe sie nur abmontiert, weil ich vorne auf disc umgestiegen bin. Habe sie ca. 4-5monate gefahren. Hat kaum Kratzer und keine Dellen. Gabelschaft hat noch eine gute Länge, auf Wunsch kann ich gerne Bilder schicken und den Gabelschaft nachmessen, oder ähnliches.....
> VB:35
> +den Versand halt...............
> Bei Intresse->pm


welche farbe hatten die??? schick mir bitte mal nen [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,

verkaufe ein Echo Pure 1080 Rahmen. Ich bin 4 Monate gefahren leichte gerauchs spuren.

Wehr interesse hat schreibe mir.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> verkaufe ein Echo Pure 1080 Rahmen. Ich bin 4 Monate gefahren leichte gerauchs spuren.
> 
> ...



Was willste dafür haben?? Der Rahmen sieht lecker aus...
Muss aber erstmal wegen dem Geld schaun...


----------



## kingpin18 (28. Februar 2004)

Hi 

möchte für den Rahmen 300 - 350 euronen haben. Unter 300 möchte ich nicht gehen.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. Februar 2004)

hm... das geht eigentlich....

was hat denn der so alles "miterlebt"??
Is da ein Unterbodenschutz dran? Oder brauch ich dafür nen Kurbelbashguard??


----------



## ph1L (28. Februar 2004)

brauchst nen rock ring für, da es ja keine bodenplatten befestigung hat und die bei 26" wohl auch net zugelassen is im wettkampf.


----------



## kingpin18 (28. Februar 2004)

Hi

hir mal ein bild von meinem unterboden.

mfg mario


----------



## cycophilipp (29. Februar 2004)

Verkaufe Monty Bike, X Lite, Rahmen an der Strebe gerissen und geschweißt, mit sonderangefertigtem Carbon-Aufsitzschutz (das Teil hat mich fast 180 Euro gekostet und ist noch in allerbestem Zustand), Alle Teile noch gut bis auf die Hinterradfelge und doch mitgenommene Kurbeln.

Gegen Preisvorschlag, Lenker, Vorbau, Magura HS33, Naben in bester Ordnung.

Habe ausserdem noch einen 20" Grossman Rahmen, neu und unbenutzt.

der Rahmen kostete 580 Euro neu, VB 300 Euro, für das Bike wollte ich VB 300 Euro, oder zusammen für nen guten Preis. 

Bitte schreibts mir eine eMail, so oft schau ich nicht hier rein: [email protected]

Bei Interesse (Anfrage auch am besten eMail) gibts Bilder von den Teilen.


----------



## bodom child (29. Februar 2004)

hi leute
verkaufe einen 2,35er maxxis hansventure nagelneu und ungefahren. desweiteren eine magura clara bremse mit julie gebergehäuse und nen 90mm/10° easton ea70 vorbau. preise => pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrisaTrialer (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Hab einen mamba Grünen Devil Rahmen mit schwarzem Dekor zu verkaufen. Der Rahmen ist in sehr gutem Zustand
Preis 350 Euro
Bilder gibts per E-Mail


----------



## ChrisKing (2. März 2004)

Verkaufe eine Mavic x317 Disc Felge, schwarz, 32 Loch, 3/4 Jahr gefahren. Felge ist also in einem guten Zustand. 

Möchte noch 20,- incl. Versand haben

Wer Interesse hat --> PM


Gruß,

Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (3. März 2004)

mittlerer Lochabstand is etwa 10mm. Da wo der Booster so hell is innen, hab ich versucht mit der Feile bissl was wegzufeilen weil der Fat Albert bisschen geschliffen hat. Ging aber nich so gut und dann hab ichs gelassen.

NP 36 euro, möcht noch 15 plus Versand haben.

Wer Interesse hat --> PM

Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (20. März 2004)

Verkaufe tryall Lenker, titan farben. Und tryall Vorbau 17grad 105mm. beides nur 2-3 Wochen gefahren. 
NP ca. 80 euro. Möcht noch n 50 incl. Versand haben.

Wer Interesse hat --> PM


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. März 2004)

Ich kenne da jemanden der da bestimmt interesse hat... ich frag mal nach...


----------



## robs (21. März 2004)

Wahrscheinlich verkauft mein Bruder sein 20" und bekommt meins, weil ich ja auf 26" umsteige...

und so siehts aus:
































Da war eine HS-22 dran und wir haben neue HS-33 Hebel (Wert ca. 100,-) angebaut, also ist es jetzt eine HS-33  
Rahmen und Gabel sind aus Alu...  keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller das ist, ist schon etwas älter das Teil.

Preisvorstellung ist EUR 350,-  also nettes leichtes Einsteiger-Bike.


Bei Interesse einfach mal melden (PM, email, icq   alles möglich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (21. März 2004)

jo. geil. war damals mein 2. 20".
der rahmen wurde damals von pacific hergestellt und unter anderen von muddy fox und willer trestinia vertrieben. hat echt knaller gehalten das teil. gabel ist ne monty bzw kinesis.


----------



## aramis (22. März 2004)

Sehr wenig gefahren, aber ´n paar Kratzer hats schon.
Für 750 Euro abzugeben.


----------



## ChrisKing (23. März 2004)

Verkaufe Hope mini Scheibenbremse für VR, Hebel links, caliper 5
mit nagelneuer 165er Hope wavey Scheibe incl. Schrauben, manual und Originalverpackung. 
Beläge müssten vielleicht mal ausgetauscht werden. Und der Hebel wackelt bisschen in der Lagerung, war aber schon von Anfang an so, weiss nicht ob das normal ist. Bei der mini von meinem Freund war es auch so. Es beeinträchtigt die Funktion aber in keinster Weise. 1 Jahr gefahren. 

NP 180 Euro. Möchte noch 80 incl. Versand haben.


----------



## Pitty (24. März 2004)

Hi!

Die Basic´s lernt man einfacher mit´m 20 Zöller... das hat mir ja keine Ruhe gelassen... mit ein bischen nachdenken über Hebelkräfte und Schwerpunktpositionen... !! LOGO !!... ich nehme dann doch lieber ein 20 Zöller! 
Was haltet ihr von dem gelben Monty, bzw. dem verchromtem Pacific, ist irgeneins der Räder ein "echtes Schnäppchen", oder zu welchem Preis wären die beiden ein "echtes Schnäppchen"? Oder wer hat noch ein Schnäppchen auf Lager?

Pit


----------



## King Loui (24. März 2004)

Hi,

ich werde jetzt warscheinlich meine Chris King Classic 32 Loch Nabe mit Echo Felge und 2.0/1.8 speichen mit alunippel verkaufen. Das Laufrad ist von mir in der richtigen Länge eingespeicht worden, hat aber schon einen leichten Seitenschlag, es ist jedoch kein Problem es nachzuzentrieren, da die Gewinde vorher mit Kupferpaste eingefettet wurden. Die Nabe weißt keinerlei Schäden auf, bis auf den Snapring an dem linken Lager, der etwas nach außen gebogen ist und damit schwerer zu montieren ist, was die Funktion jedoch in keinster weiße schmälert. Der Freilaufkörper weißt leichte gebrauchsspruen auf, es sind nur 2 kleine Kerben vorhanden. Die Felge ist leicht verkratzt und bereits angeflext, sonst aber in einem sehr guten zustand. Alle löcher wurden vor dem einspeichen gesenkt, damit es keine scharfen Kante gibt. Der Preis richtet sich wirklich nach dem bestem Angebot das ich bekommen, sollte aber über 250 euro liegen, da es bereits eingespeicht ist. Vielleicht verkaufe ich auch die Nabe einzeln. Ach ja die Nabe ist komplett vom Fett befreit und kann auf Wunsch auch komplett trocken gelegt werden. Zudem habe ich die Nabe nocheinmal gewartet, es sollten also keine Probleme auftreten. Falls doch, die Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis lag bei 369 Euro für die Nabe. Für den Grund warum ich sie Verkaufe: Mein "neuer" Rahmen, den der Carsten nocheinmal überarbeitet hat, besitzt hinten nur Discaufnahmen und da kann ich mich mit meiner Classic Nabe brausen gehen. Die Nabe bin ich eigentlich die meißte Zeit nicht gefahren, da entweder mein Rahmen bei Koxx zwei monate rumlag oder das Wetter einfach mies war. Bei interesse einfach eine pm mit dem Angebot an mich schicken und ich überleg es mir.

mfg Marius


----------



## robs (24. März 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> ... bzw. dem verchromtem Pacific...




Ich muss doch bitten...    Alu verchromt?  Hö?


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. März 2004)

Gibts ein Problem dabei wenn man Alu Verchromt!?


----------



## robs (25. März 2004)

Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das geht nicht.

Ich meinte aber mehr dass es doch klar nach Alu aussieht und nicht nach Chrom...   wurscht.


----------



## Pitty (25. März 2004)

Also, definitiv lässt sich Alu verchromen, auch wenn der Chrom aufgrund der höheren Biegung bei einem Alurahmen schneller reissen würde als bei einem Stahlrahmen. 
Das war aber auch nicht meine Frage! 
Frage ist, ob ich ein Schnäppchen mache wenn ich das "Aluminium hochglanzpolierte Pacific" oder "gelb kunststoffbeschichtete Aluminium Monty" kaufe! Oder ob ich noch warten soll?

Pit


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. März 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> Also, definitiv lässt sich Alu verchromen, auch wenn der Chrom aufgrund der höheren Biegung bei einem Alurahmen schneller reissen würde als bei einem Stahlrahmen.
> Das war aber auch nicht meine Frage!
> Frage ist, ob ich ein Schnäppchen mache wenn ich das "Aluminium hochglanzpolierte Pacific" oder "gelb kunststoffbeschichtete Aluminium Monty" kaufe! Oder ob ich noch warten soll?
> 
> Pit



monty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (25. März 2004)

Ja, das bessere Bike ist das Monty, ganz klar. 

Und wenn du weißt dass Trial dein Sport ist und du so schnell nicht damit aufhörst, ist das die bessere Wahl. Ist halt doppelt so teuer aber es erfüllt definitiv höhere Ansprüche.


----------



## LauraPalmer (26. März 2004)

siehe Signatur


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2004)

Hope mono mini Bremsscheibe 160mm, Nagelneu! Incl. Schrauben.
35 incl. Versand


----------



## King Loui (26. März 2004)

Chris King Laufrad ist für 255 euro an wimmeretz gegangen. steht also nicht mehr zu verfügung.


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. März 2004)




----------



## LauraPalmer (26. März 2004)

eine nordkolumbianische zitterorgel würde sagen: sappalot, so kann das gehn...


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. März 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> eine nordkolumbianische zitterorgel würde sagen: sappalot, so kann das gehn...


glückwunsch für dich!   pech für loui!


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. März 2004)

Tja... selber schuld wenn man seine Edelteile wieder verkauft...

Wenn ich einmal was habe gebe ich es nicht bzw. nur ungerne wieder her...


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Tja... selber schuld wenn man seine Edelteile wieder verkauft...
> 
> Wenn ich einmal was habe gebe ich es nicht bzw. nur ungerne wieder her...



Ich sag nur "Jäger und Sammler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (28. März 2004)

Verkaufe Try All Vorbau: Schwarz, 105mm, 15° ohne Kratzer! 
NP: 30 Euro!
Bei Interesse --> PM


----------



## ph1L (28. März 2004)

wieder ein 15° vorbau wie bei koxx.fr

aber wieso bietet der jan nur welche mit 17° oder 5° an?

Schreibfehler?


----------



## aramis (28. März 2004)

Ja, das ist bestimmt einfach ein Irrtum vom Jan. Ich glaube, es sind 15° und 8°.


----------



## King Loui (28. März 2004)

verkaufe middleburn rs-7 mit 4fach spider, silber, 175mm. die kurbeln sind nur 1 monat lang gefahren und mussten wegen knieproblemen in 165mm kurbeln ausgetauscht werden. die kurbeln sind leicht verkratzt. neupreis der kurbel betrug 160 euro. bei interesse einfach eine pm mit gebot schicken und ich überleg es mir.


----------



## robs (29. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich verkauft mein Bruder sein 20" und bekommt meins, weil ich ja auf 26" umsteige...
> 
> und so siehts aus:
> 
> ...




EUR 350,-  inkl. Versand bzw. 320,- bei Abholung...


----------



## cycophilipp (29. März 2004)

etwas ramponiertes Monty 20" X-Lite und neuer Grossman 20" Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=4120769803&ssPageName=STRK:MESSE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=4120769803&ssPageName=STRK:MESSE:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. März 2004)

woah...das monty sieht ja geil aus!!


----------



## cycophilipp (30. März 2004)

na egal...


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Verkaufe Hügi 240 für Vorne, siehe Signatur!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (31. März 2004)

Jo Leutz ich verkaufe einen Megamo Trial Rahmen in Dormant Rot(Pulverung 2 Monate alt)....siehe Bild (ich weiß ist nicht das beste).
Der Rahmen wiegt glaub ich 1.8kg,Magura Bremsaufnahme, hat einen Integrierten Steuersatz(denn würdet ihr dazu bekommen>FSA<) und das CNC Yoke ist aus einem Stück(innenlager>kettenstreben)....
Kettenstreben 400mm, Radstand 1035(je nach Gabel),Lenkwinkel weiß ich nicht genau aber müssten 71 Grad sein.... und felgenmäßig kann auch die 47mm Koxx gefahren werden...
bei Interesse PM.


----------



## aramis (31. März 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> (ich weiß ist nicht das beste)



Wenn du die Kiste schlecht redest, wirst du sie ja nie los . Das ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr geiles Rad. Ich würde es sofort nehmen, wenn ich dir nicht schon das Crescent ausm Kreuz geleiert hätte


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. April 2004)

Ich habs doch garnicht schlecht geredet.... hab nur die Maße etc. geschrieben.Ich mein ich hätt auch übel abgehen können: z.B: Bor das teil müsst ihr haben, damit hat der Caisso mehr geruppt als mitn LB... aber ich lass das mal.


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. April 2004)

Wieso verkaufstn? bzw. was kommtn danach!?


----------



## aramis (1. April 2004)

Na, der Robi hört auf. Weißt du das noch nicht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. April 2004)

ich hoffe nicht...dann wäre ein großes talent verlorengegangen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. April 2004)

Was!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (1. April 2004)

? da hat er mir aber letztens noch was anderes gesagt! Zumindest schließ ich das daraus!


----------



## matthias,wandel (1. April 2004)

also wenn robi bei dem rahmen bleibt über den wir ma gequatscht habn, dann is alles kloooorrrrr.....achja robi vergiss ma nich mir deine nummer per sms zu schicken  ...jens L. und meine wenigkeit wolln ma wieder in dresden aufs HR gehn  ....oder ihr kommt ma zu uns nach mittweida, aufm campus rocken


----------



## Reini (11. April 2004)

Verkaufe:
Starbar Triallenker:
Enden gerändelt, damit die Griffe nicht mehr verrutschen, ist von Starbar aus und nicht selbstgemacht, Wandstärke 2mm
Gewicht: 352 gr mit den Klemmstücken
durchmesser: standard: 26,8mm
ca. 6 monate genutzt
Preis: 20?

Vorbau:
20mm lang
Klemmmaß: 26,8mm
Gewicht: 135gr
Grad: ca. 6° kanns leider nicht genau sagen
nie benutzt, montiert, festgestellt das er viel zu kurz war, anderen vorbau montiert...
Preis: 10?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2004)

VP sind verkauft..


----------



## Fabi (15. April 2004)

Ich verkaufe mein altes Hinterrad-Laufrad.
Es besteht aus:
-Shimano LX  2002er HR-Nabe (36 Loch) mit 2003er LX Freilauf und -körper
-schwarzer 2002er Koxx 26" HR-Felge (36 Loch)
-silberne DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0 Speichen mit silbernen DT standard Messing Nippeln
-Schwalbe Super H.P Felgenband 20mm breit

Die Koxx HR-Felge ist 38mm breit und hat ein Gewicht von 760 Gramm, also ähnlich wie die Alex DX32. Die Felge wurde 3- oder 4mal angeflext, aber die Flanken sind mittlerweile fast wieder blank. Auf Wunsch kann ich die Felge vor der Lieferung nochmals anflexen. Durch den 2003er LX Freilaufkörper, der minimal breiter ist als der 2002er, muss beim Einbau eine 1mm Unterlegscheibe auf der Antriebsseite auf die Achse gesteckt werden, weil ansonsten die Kette im höchsten Gang (kleinstes Ritzel) am Ausfallende schleift.
Das Laufrad wurde sehr gut vom BDO Leipzig eingespeicht. Es weist keinerlei Seiten- oder Höhenschläge auf. Die Speichenspannung ist überall gleichmäßig hoch. Der Zustand ist sehr gut. Das Laufrad wurde etwa 6 Monate gefahren. Die Masse des Laufrades beträgt ungefähr 1,4kg.
Der Neupreis für das Laufrad beträgt etwa 120 Euro.
Ich verkaufe es für 70 Euro auf Verhandlungsbasis plus Versand.
Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Mail.

Fotos:




größeres Foto





größeres Foto





größeres Foto





größeres Foto 





größeres Foto


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2004)

Verkaufe meine tryall 42mm felge, schwarz, gelocht, 32 Loch.
Hab sie ca. 1 Jahr gefahren. Wurde 4-5 mal angeflext. NP 55, möchte noch 20 incl. Versand haben, das blaue Schwalbe PU Felgenband kann ich euch mitschicken.

Chris


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2004)

verkaufe echo pure und pace gabel!


----------



## gasgas (16. April 2004)

Hi,

suche gebrauchtes 20" bike von Monty, Koxx, Echo etc.
Mein altes Monty T219 hat gerade den Geist aufgegeben :-(

Einfach alles anbieten!

Thx


----------



## [YoSHi] (17. April 2004)

gasgas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> suche gebrauchtes 20" bike von Monty, Koxx, Echo etc.
> Mein altes Monty T219 hat gerade den Geist aufgegeben :-(
> ...


dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas (19. April 2004)

Hi,

danke für eure Angebote... hat sich erledigt!
Habe ein 2002 X-Lite bei Ebay geschossen!

Kann´s kaum erwarten wieder zu fahren!
Stay tuned,

gasgas


----------



## [YoSHi] (21. April 2004)

ach du asi hast mir das vor der nase weggeschnappt


----------



## gasgas (21. April 2004)

sicher!? - wenn ja würde ich vorschlagen wir üben das nochmal ;-)
Spass beiseite; wie kommt man dazu bei einem E-bay Artikel sooo früh schon mitzubieten (das 1x mal 5tage vorher)!
Dieses verhalten treibt die Preise doch echt nur unnötig in die höhe!
Eigentlich schuldest du mir genau... lass mal rechnen....

 

kopf hoch, das nächste wartet schon ;-)


----------



## interlock (21. April 2004)

ich hätt ne cannondale p-bone gabel abzugeben. ca 2 wochen gefahren.
ist nix dran!!!!! farbe silber gebürstet.
schaftlänge ca 190mm.
preis, keine ahnung. schlagt ma was vor.
hat neu 119 bei meinem händler gekostet.
ich geb sie ab weil ich wieder auf disc umsteige.


----------



## [YoSHi] (21. April 2004)

gasgas schrieb:
			
		

> sicher!? - wenn ja würde ich vorschlagen wir üben das nochmal ;-)
> Spass beiseite; wie kommt man dazu bei einem E-bay Artikel sooo früh schon mitzubieten (das 1x mal 5tage vorher)!
> Dieses verhalten treibt die Preise doch echt nur unnötig in die höhe!
> Eigentlich schuldest du mir genau... lass mal rechnen....
> ...


mein benutzername ist "joscharutert" und ich biete eigentlich auch nie bis 10 minuten vor dem auktionsende, finde das ebenso unsinnig.
hab mir jetzt ein arrow clean zero für zu teure 500 euro ersteigert


----------



## Fabi (22. April 2004)

Verkaufe Koxx Levelboss 1065 Rahmen der 2004er Serie.
Geometrie:
385mm Kettenstreben
1085mm bis 1095mm Radstand (je nach Gabel)
71,5° Steuerrohrwinkel
110mm Steuerrohr
68mm Innenlagergehäuse
100mm Bremssockelabstand
Innenlager etwa 10mm über 0 (bei 400mm Gabel)

ausgelegt für Gabeln um 400mm
4-Schrauben Maguraaufnahme
mit Steuersatz Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro und Eigenbau-Booster (55g)
Fotos

Der Rahmen hat ein paar trialübliche Kratzer an Oberrohr, linker Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr. Weiterhin hat das Unterrohr 2 ganz kleine Beulen und eine Große, die sich aus 3 mäßigen Beulen in minimalem Abstand zusammensetzt. Der Rahmen weist keine Risse auf. Das Schaltauge ist ein klein wenig verbogen, beeinflusst die Schalteigenschaften aber nicht. Die Rahmenmasse beträgt etwa 2100g. Der Rahmen wurde nur knappe 6 Monate gefahren.
Ich verkaufe den Rahmen für 350 Euro auf Verhandlungsbasis plus Versand.
Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (23. April 2004)

hir nochmal fotos von der p-bone.
sind leider etwas klein. hab kein plan wie ich die von der kb größe kleiner bekomme.  hab kein zip programm


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. April 2004)

verkaufe echo pure gabel!
preis ca.70 (aber vereinbarung!)


----------



## Koxxfreak (29. April 2004)

Tach leute ich verkaufe eine nagelneue Pace CARBON gabel.
Und jetzt kommts zum Preis von nur 200Euro.
Sie ist noch in der orginalverpackung und außer sie angeguckt und drauf gesabert    habe ich noch nichts mit ihr gemacht.
Wer interessiert ist soll mir doch eine Mail schicken wenn er Fotos haben will.
[email protected]


----------



## Koxxfreak (29. April 2004)

Ich verkaufe ein Laufrad für hinten. 26 Zoll
Die Narbe= Magura Pro silber mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme Ist 1 Jahr jung 
Die Speichen Silber nagelneu
Felge= die 47mm in schwarz mit schwarzem Felgenband unbenutzt, Noch nie gefahren.
Und das zu einem Preis von 120 Euro läst sich aber noch drüber diskutieren.
Wer Interesse hat und Bilder sehen will schreibt mir eine Mail an:
[email protected]


----------



## robs (29. April 2004)

Bilder von der Pace hab ich hier gepostet .

Immer wieder klasse so Doppelpostings, bzw. sogar mal wieder ne Extrawurst neben Verkaufe-Thread...
Für mich kommt das dem Spam extrem nahe.


----------



## aramis (29. April 2004)

Was willst du? Es ist doch im Verkaufe-Thread!


----------



## robs (29. April 2004)

Ja, auch.

Interessant dass der Zu-allem-und-jedem-einen-Kommentar-Ablasser hier die Partei desjenigen ergreift, der gerade so eine ungeschriebene Regel missachtete, die er selber zu jeder Gelegenheit propagiert...


aramis bitte etwas mehr Objektivität, danke.   (Bitte, schreib mich gern mal in icq oder pm an, das müssen wir nicht hier klären und es ist auch nicht so wichtig dass es weiteren Aufsehens bedarf.)


----------



## IBK (30. April 2004)

seits doch friedlich leitln!!!


----------



## aramis (30. April 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch.
> 
> Interessant dass der Zu-allem-und-jedem-einen-Kommentar-Ablasser hier die Partei desjenigen ergreift, der gerade so eine ungeschriebene Regel missachtete, die er selber zu jeder Gelegenheit propagiert...
> 
> ...



Ja, sicher hab ich Lust mit dir über ICQ was zu klären, wo´s nix zu klären gibt. 
Und ich propagiere nix! Bin ich der Propagandaminister oder was?


----------



## sensiminded (30. April 2004)

servus jungs,

hab ne unbenutzte, schwarze Magura HS33 inkl. Evolution Adapter und Schnellspanner rumliegen. Ist kein aktuelles Modell. Die ist eigentlich für vorne, d.h. kurze Leitung und der Hebel ist links. Nur mit beiliegenden Schrauben ans Bike schrauben und fertig.  

44+Porto oder selbst abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. April 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch.
> 
> Interessant dass der Zu-allem-und-jedem-einen-Kommentar-Ablasser hier die Partei desjenigen ergreift, der gerade so eine ungeschriebene Regel missachtete, die er selber zu jeder Gelegenheit propagiert...
> 
> ...


machst du jetzt einen auf oberafseher?    

dafür sind moderatoren da....


----------



## robs (30. April 2004)

Ihr seid die coolsten


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. Mai 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> (Bitte, schreib mich gern mal in icq oder pm an, das müssen wir nicht hier klären und es ist auch nicht so wichtig dass es weiteren Aufsehens bedarf.)




nein! ich will das Lesen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Mai 2004)

jaja de ara, wer hatte nicht schon stress mit ihm


----------



## konrad (3. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jaja de ara, wer hatte nicht schon stress mit ihm



ich!ich komm mit ihm sehr gut klar!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Mai 2004)

ikke och!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Mai 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich!ich komm mit ihm sehr gut klar!


det sollte ja ooch nurn scherz sein , wa?!


----------



## IBK (4. Mai 2004)

*VERKAUFE HTR KURBELN*, deore. selten gefahren, nur leichte übliche abnutzungen.
sehr leichte kombi. würd gern 50 INKLUSIVE versand (von österreich) dafür haben.

fotos, wenn gewünscht, gibts per mail.

bei interesse bitte pn!


mfg g


----------



## sensiminded (5. Mai 2004)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> servus jungs,
> 
> hab ne unbenutzte, schwarze Magura HS33 inkl. Evolution Adapter und Schnellspanner rumliegen. Ist kein aktuelles Modell. Die ist eigentlich für vorne, d.h. kurze Leitung und der Hebel ist links. Nur mit beiliegenden Schrauben ans Bike schrauben und fertig.
> 
> 44+Porto oder selbst abholen




VERKAUFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (5. Mai 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> *VERKAUFE HTR KURBELN*, deore. selten gefahren, nur leichte übliche abnutzungen.
> sehr leichte kombi. würd gern 50 INKLUSIVE versand (von österreich) dafür haben.
> 
> fotos, wenn gewünscht, gibts per mail.
> ...



ES SIND VIERKANT-KURBELN!!!

mfg g


----------



## trialer (6. Mai 2004)

schaut mal was ich gefunden habe ich würde sie ja kaufen aber ich habe keinen platz dafür, vielleicht brauch sie ja von euch jemand  .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2&category=9715&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe noch 3 Michelin Service Cours (Trialreifen von Thierry Girard) 26x2,2" ca. 1100g. Der Reifen sieht neu aus wie ein Hot S wird aber in laufe der Zeit rotbraun. Der Gripp von dem Reifen ist mehr als gut siehe Kenny B.

Will  40,00 plus Porto (beim kauf von allen 3 gibt es ein Sonderpreis)

P.S. der Reifen war nie im Handel erhältlich!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2004)

hope mono mini 160mm VR zu verkaufen
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=825349929


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Mai 2004)

Hat jemand Interesse an ner gebrauchten Hügi Classic Hinterradnabe? Sie ist silber, hat 32 Loch und Stirnradverzahnung (eines der durchrutschsichersten Freilaufsysteme auf dem Markt!). Mir ist sie wirklich noch nie durchgerutscht! 
Habe leider keine Preisvorstellung, da ich mich nur ungern von ihr trenne, aber mein Freilauf sitzt ja vorn!
Wer Interesse hat schreibt einfach ne mail an [email protected] mit ner realistischen Preisvorstellung!
Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage!

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Mai 2004)

louise Scheibenbremse zu verkaufen
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=910904984


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (9. Mai 2004)

hab gedacht das eventuel jemand von euch dafür verwendung hat.
da ich an meiner trial büchse ne singlespeed nabe fahre brauch ich sie nicht.
bin damit nur cc gefahren! sind kaum kerben im freilauf wegen xtr spider packet was ich drauf hatte.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3676798861


----------



## biketrialer (10. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe einen 1060mm pure rahmen, 3/4 jahr alt, keine dellen; bei interesse  email an: [email protected], dann gibts auch fotos!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Mai 2004)

Hi verkaufe Hoffmann Trialtech 2004 rahmen. Den Rahmen habe ich n knappes halbes jahr (seit ende November 2003) gefahren. Ist aber ganz neu lackiert->sieht aus, wie frisch ausm Karton. Ist nur ein mini kleiner Kratzer am unterrohr, den man gar nicht sieht, sonst nicht eine einzige delle, oder andere sichtbare Kratzer. mit Magura aufnahme. Ist nochn gutes halbes jahr Garantie drauf(gilt auch bei Verkauf des Rahmens) Rahmen sonst auch keine schÃ¤den, ist also zeimlich gut erhalten Ritchey Steuersatz gibts auch noch dazu, und zwei schlataugen(eins is eh dran und eins gibts als ersatz!!)
-Radstand 1080mm 
-Kettenstreben 390mm.
Rahmen fÃ¤hrt sich sehr gut, will ihn nur verkaufen, weil ich mal etwas anderes, ausprobieren mÃ¶chte, also da n biÃchen was Ã¤ndern, und da und da n biÃchen, etc..............
Neupreis 500â¬
Mein Preis (nagelneu lackiert in Mattschwarz): 380â¬
bei intresse->pm
oder mail an [email protected]
GruÃ Max
P.S. Hier einige Bilder vom aufgebautem Rahmen


----------



## fr33r!d0r (16. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe mein Monty X-Lite 221
Waynes interessiert: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=33503&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1

Bei Interesse sind Fragen dazu (pm oder mail) natürlich erwünscht 






Grüße


----------



## Pitty (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Mein gelbes X-Lite ist zu verkaufen, das was vor kurzem hier angeboten wurde... Bilder mach ich mal noch...
NEIN!, der "alte Mann" hat´s trialen nicht dran gegeben, sondern sich ein viel zu kleines verschronztes 26er Hardtail gekauft, und das trialt so geil, ich pack kein 20er mehr an!
*Das X-Lite hat absolut neue, keine 100m gefahrene X-Lite Reifen und ist ansonsten bis auf die üblichen Kratzer TOP in Schuss!*
*650* EUR zzgl. Versandquatsch. Festpreis, da gibts nix zu handeln! u.U. könnte ich mir noch nen Tausch gegen ein gleichwertig geiles Mountainbike (nicht Trial-MTB sondern, mind. Federgabel und Rahmenhöhe für 1,87m geeignet) vorstellen.

Pit


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe TUNE Schnellspanner VR+HR
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=794899767


----------



## interlock (19. Mai 2004)

tach auch. ich hab hir noch nen neuen echo mtb vorbau liegen. neue 4 schrauben version. 5 grad und 110mm lang. geht für 25 inklusive versand über die theke.
foto bei interesse.


----------



## robs (20. Mai 2004)

Verdammte Axt, hättest du das nicht n paar Stunden früher sagen können?   	  


Jetzt hab ich gestern so gegen 22:00 bei Rose den billigen oversized Vorbau für 30,- geordert...    Nicht fürs Trialbike aber egal, Echo kommt da geiler


----------



## interlock (20. Mai 2004)

sorry


----------



## psychomanen (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!
Hatt jemand von euch eine 20" Trial-Gabel aus Alu rumliegen,
möglichst mit Magura-4-Loch/Direktmontage,
die er loswerden will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (21. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe Shimano Deore Octalink (BB-ES50) Innenlager.
118mm Achslänge
für 68mm Gehäusebreite

Gebraucht, aber in sehr gutem Zustand

Zu haben für 10 Euro plus Versand.
Bei Interesse bitte PM oder Mail.


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Mai 2004)

so! jetzt letzte chance bei ebay!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3679509220


----------



## double_w (25. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute ich Suche ein 20" Trial Bike, egal wie alt, egal was für Brakes, nur es sollte absolut nicht teuer sein.
Was ist absolut nicht teuer??
Max 200.
Es ist für meinen Kollegen ich habe schon eins.


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2004)

verkaufe 5 monate gefahrene shimano 2004 lx kurbel. sie ist außer den kraztern in einem guten zustand....also keine technischen mängel!
schrauben sind dabei!
preis ca. 55


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2004)

so!! noch eine jetzt letzte chance bei ebay...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3679700237


----------



## b-ulbrich (26. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe Truvativ Holzfeller Trial Kurbel (schwarz):

- nagelneu, noch nie montiert

- Gezackter Rockring

- 22 Zähne Kettenblatt

- 165mm Kurbelarmlänge

- incl. Kurbelschrauben

Bilder kann ich schicken

Kurbel ist baugleich mit Holzfeller DH usw., verkaufe auch ohne Kettenblatt oder Rockring.

VB: 160EUR (lasse noch mit mir reden)  

email an: [email protected]


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Mai 2004)

Verkaufe KOXX LEVELBOSS 1065 Rahmen...den kennt ihr ja alle, sonst mal in meinem <--- fotoalbum- oder unter www.trials-ac.de anschauen.
bei interesse pm oder email....


----------



## tobsen (27. Mai 2004)

Hab auch was anzubietten:

*Alex DX32, gelocht.*
1a Zustand. nicht lange gefahren. Neu angeflext.
NP: 75,- 
*für 45,- *



 

------------------------------------------------------

*Try-All HR Felge, 42 mm*
Ungefähr 5 Monate gefahren. super Zustand. Neu angeflext.
NP: 45,- 
*für 25,- *



 

------------------------------------------------------

*Try-All VR Laufrad*
Felge: Try-All 42mm, angeflext (wegen der optik)
Nabe: Magura Comp Disc
Speichen: DT Competition
Guter Zustand, keine Risse, Dellen oder schlimme Kratzer.
Felge hat allerdings nen kleinen seitenschlag. könnte man evtl. noch rauszentrieren. 
NP: 120,- 
*für 70,- *



 

------------------------------------------------------

*Alex HR Laufrad*
Felge: Alex DX32, gelocht.
Nabe: DT Hügi 240
Speichen: DT Revolution, schwarz

Laufrad wurde ca. 1 Jahr gefahren. hat an ein paar stellen kleine macken von Durchschlägen. ist aber absolut nicht tragisch und fällt auch nicht auf. läuft absolut grade. nabe hat, wie man sehen kann, ein paar einkerbungen von den ritzeln, da ich diese immer einzeln gefahren bini. wer also n vernietetes paket hat, sollte da auch keine weiteren probleme haben.

NP: 300,-
*für 120,-*



 

------------------------------------------------------

*Syntace VRO System*
T-Stem M Open Mouth + Ultralite Lenker, 68mm
Top Zustand, nur kurz gefahren. übliche Montagekratzer.
zusätzlich sind noch die passenden Alu-Lenkerstopfen dabei.

NP: 170,-
*für 120 ,- *



 

------------------------------------------------------


*XTR V-Brake Hebel VR + HR* *AUSVERKAUFT!!!*

Hebel sind so gut wie neu.

NP: 75,-
*für 50,- * 



 

------------------------------------------------------

Fehler und Irrtümer vorbehalten.

Bei Interesse, PM

tobi


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Mai 2004)

Sind irgendwo Räder abhanden gekommen? Werden welche vermisst? Vielleicht waren TyAll Felgen dran?! Zufällig angeflext?!

;-)   ;-)   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Mai 2004)

Echt alter... wolt auch schon nen Scherz reißen...

Machst wohl Lagerabverkauf ?

Das gibt aba mächtig Schotter denke ich!


----------



## tobsen (28. Mai 2004)

naja, ich war neulich auf der sdm in ölbronn, da standen ne menge lustiger kleiner räder rum. da hab ich mir gedacht "bedien dich doch einfach, is ja reichlich da!". naja, dann bin ich halt mit unserem Zafira rückwäts rangefahren und hab aufgeladen bis die dämpfer nachgaben. kann ja nie schaden. wer weis für was ´s gut is, hab ich mir gedacht.
aber die nächste sdm is ja auch bald wieder deshalb muss jetz mal des alte zeug raus damit wieder platz für was neues is...


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Mai 2004)

@ tobsen
pack mein rad an und deine zahnbürste greift demnächst ins leere
 

ich verkaufe demnächst eventuell meinen 20"rahmen. wenn ihn jemand will...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. Mai 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe demnächst eventuell meinen 20"rahmen. wenn ihn jemand will...


 in einem stück?


----------



## interlock (28. Mai 2004)

als bausatz   inklusive schweißgerät


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Mai 2004)

verkaufe einen Michelin HOTS 2.5 und einen 2.1. beide noch ca. 70-80% Profil.
Möchte noch 30 incl. Versand haben. Nur zusammen.






Avid 160mm Bremsscheibe incl. Schrauben, nagelneu. NP 50 Euro. Möchte noch 35 incl. Versand haben.





Shimano Deore Vierkant Kurbeln, mit Hoffmann Rockring (ohne Kettenblatt), XT Innenlager 113x68. Kurbeln sind ziemlich zerkratzt. Weiss nicht ob der Vierkant noch in Ordnung ist, Kurbel hat ziemlich geknackt als ich sie noch gefahren bin. Vielleicht kanns ja trotzdem jemand gebrauchen. Möcht noch 25 incl. Versand haben.










5 Loch Rockring: ca. 3mm dick, Durchmesser 95mm, da wo man die Kurbel durchgsteckt is der Durchmesser ca. 42mm. Abstand Lochmitte-Lochmitte is ca. 35mm. 
Möcht noch 15 incl. Versand haben.









Gewindehülse für koxx MTB Freilaufkurbeln. 10 incl. Versand






Wer Interesse hat --> PM

Bin erst diesen Samstag wieder da, kann also dann erst auf emails etc antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Mai 2004)

Huhu, nun will ich meinen Nicolai Rahmen aber verkaufen, 520 will ich für haben und wie gesagt noch Top in Schuß, mehr dann auf Anfrage!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. Juni 2004)

Hab hier ein Paar in Größe 43 abzugeben. Sind absolut neu und unbenutzt, aber mir leider zu klein. Möchte sie für 85,- EUR abgeben. Versand inklusive. 
In Farbe und bunt:




Meldet euch einfach...


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juni 2004)

Servus,

du hattest sie doch schon an um zu wissen das sie dir zu klein sind.Des wegen sind sie nicht ungenuzt wie du geschrieben hast 

Sorry  

Mfg Mario


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. Juni 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> du hattest sie doch schon an um zu wissen das sie dir zu klein sind.Des wegen sind sie nicht ungenuzt wie du geschrieben hast
> 
> ...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Juni 2004)




----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2004)

verkaufe acs freilauf für vorne. war einmal montiert aber nicht gefahren...
preis vereinbarung.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Juni 2004)

So, Hüngi verkauft jetzt ersma seinen Rahmen, der Rahmen ist noch Top so wie meiner und 480 wollt er dafür haben.


----------



## Sanitoeter (8. Juni 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe demnächst eventuell meinen 20"rahmen. wenn ihn jemand will...



Hm.-.. wenn du mir sagst, was das für ein Rahmen ist, wie der Zustand ist und was du haben willst, können wir gern weiterreden!!!
Mein X-Hydra hat sich nämlich letzten Donnerstag verabschiedet..*nachtrauer*


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juni 2004)

verkaufe Monty Ahead Vorbau 1 1/8", ca. 100mm 25°, Lenkerklemmung 31,8mm, Aluminium, rund, für MTB, schwarz
nur wenige Wochen gefahren.








Möcht noch 25 incl. Versand.


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Juni 2004)

verkaufe:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683104128

hab auch noch nen acs freilauf rumliegen.(ungefahren) 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markes (14. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute! 
Da ich vor kurzem einen Autounfall hatte (mir ist nichts passiert, nur auto) und jetzt Geld brauche muss ich leider leider mein Devil Trial verkaufen! Es ist in einem 1A Zustand! Vor 1 Monat Steuersatz, schaltwerk neu! Nur sehr wenige Kratzer! 
Falls jemand interesse hat bitte bei mir per ICQ(178489122) oder email([email protected]) melden! Dann können wir auch mal über den Preis reden und Bilder gibt es dann auch!


Gruß Markus


----------



## IBK (14. Juni 2004)

Verkaufe Hoffmann *Trialtech 26"*. Ist von 2001, aber fast zwei Jahre nicht in Gebrauch gewesen.

Keine Risse, Dellen oder dergleichen. Schonender Umgang.

Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Innenlager ca. 1800g.

Den Rahmen gibts *inklusive Gabel, Steuersatz, Tretlager und Hoffmann-Kurbelsatz um 380 Euro.*





 (das grüne )

Noch ein Bild: http://members.aon.at/oeg/hoffmann01.jpg
Mehr Bilder vom Rahmen und den Kurbeln gibts auf Anfrage.

mfg g


----------



## biketrialer (14. Juni 2004)

verkaufe eine 2 monate alte echo pure gabel für 26" für vhb: 80 euro
bei interesse pm!
toto


----------



## IBK (15. Juni 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Hoffmann *Trialtech 26"*. Ist von 2001, aber fast zwei Jahre nicht in Gebrauch gewesen.
> 
> Keine Risse, Dellen oder dergleichen. Schonender Umgang.
> 
> ...



den rahmen geb ich ohne kurbeln auch um 350 euro her.
oder um 380 mit einer dt onyx statt den kurbeln.
oder um 400 alles zusammen.
oder eben gar nicht...   

mfg g


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juni 2004)

Vieleicht hat ja jemand interesse, in 1 Stunde ca. geht der Nicolai vom Hüngi zu Ende: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3682494408&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juni 2004)

naja verdammt, also wer nen nicolai rahmen haben will, ich hab 2 stück jeweils 400 das stück incl. versand


----------



## Booomer (20. Juni 2004)

Und mir wollteste 520 abknöpfen, du bist ja n'verbrecher!  
aber siehste, kleine sünden bestraft der herr sofort. jetzt sitzte schon auf rahmen und wirst sie nicht los.  
ne nur spaß, die geh'n schon weg. sind ja schne dinger!
gruß boomer


----------



## Booomer (20. Juni 2004)

da fehlt n "ö" in schöne


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juni 2004)

Naja die sie müssen halt jetzt weg aber tiefer kann ich mitn preis jetzt ned mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (21. Juni 2004)

Servus,

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5103959639 

Mfg Mario


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. Juni 2004)

hätte einen michelin hot s 26x2,5" in rot abzugeben.
originalverpackt. für 38,- inkl. versand.


----------



## Schlingsi (25. Juni 2004)

Verkaufe...

ECHO LENKER TITAN 40 

ECHO VORBAU 90mm 25 


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. Juni 2004)

Also 1 Nicolai is weg, mein hab ich noch, bei interesse melden, wie gesagt 400!


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2004)

*Megamo Equip Pro 26" Rahmen*

nur für Scheibenbremse. Man kann 205mm Scheiben ohne weitere Adapter fahren.
Radstand: je nach Gabel ca. 1040mm
Kettenstreben: 400mm
für interne Steuersätze (ein VP Steuersatz ist mit dabei!)
Gewicht mit Steuersatz: 1800g
inkl. Ersatzschaltauge
genug Platz für 2,7" breite Reifen
der Rahmen zeigt normale Gebrauchsspuren, also Kratzer, aber keine Dellen oder Risse


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2004)

verkaufe einen Maxxis High Roller 2.5, dual ply, 42ST Mischung. Nur wenige Tage gefahren. Profil is noch fast 100%. Fast wie neu!

Möchte noch 35 incl. Versand haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtailpride (30. Juni 2004)

Servus!
Ich hätt einen  Tryall Replica Lenker zu bieten. Ist ungekürzt und so gut wie neu, hab das Ding nicht viel benützen können da mein knie nen Abgang gemacht hat. Jo, passt in alle Standartvorbauten (25,4 mm).
Habe beim jan 55 Euro gezahlt, is so gut wie neu, also macht mal Angebote.
Grüße, Chris


----------



## ey-le-an (1. Juli 2004)

verkaufe echo pure komplettbike ... chris king hr nabe, chris king steuersatz, race face kurbel, ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5105591317


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Juli 2004)

ey-le-an schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe echo pure komplettbike ... chris king hr nabe, chris king steuersatz, race face kurbel, ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5105591317


ER LEBT


----------



## Levelboss (1. Juli 2004)

Specialized Roller RS 2,7"
Vom Profil sind noch ca. 80% erhalten.
Preis: 25 Euro


----------



## Schlingsi (2. Juli 2004)

siehe Signatur...


----------



## tobsen (3. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe

*Crescent Ilions Rahmen*
- Cane Creek Integr. Steuersatz
- XT Vierkant-Innenlager

Rahmen wurde ca. ein 3/4 Jahr gefahren. hat keine Dellen, keine Risse,
nur einige kratzer im lack.

*150  inkl. Steuersatz und Tretlager*

_____________________________________________


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe HS22 (komplett), gelber Lenker (Amoeba (glaub ich)) und Monty Kettenspanner vom Jan, einfach mal Preisvorschläge machen. Neupreis beim Kettenspanner 7,50 Euro! Nie benutzt!!!!
Hier das Bild:
Monty Kettenspanner 
Bitte per email melden, danke! 
[email protected]

MfG  Flo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe:

- Geax Sturdy Reifen fÃ¼r 26" noch etwa 80% des Profils erhalten, wurden zwar schon im Dezember 2003 gekauft aber nur 4wochen gefahren und da es im Winter war, bin ich in den 4wochen nicht oft getrialt, also ist der reifen noch sehr gut in Schuss, sonst grippt der sehr gut. ich verkaufe den Reifen wiel ich geld brauche und sowieso immoment den try-all fahre, der vom Grip kaum besser is, wie ich finde, Durchschlag schutz is auch sehr gut.......

Ich will noch 40â¬ +Versand (VR, und HR Reifen natÃ¼rlich)

Bei Intresse-> PM

Max


----------



## ey-le-an (9. Juli 2004)

just 1 day left ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5105591317


----------



## jizza (9. Juli 2004)

Servus Leute, 

Ich verkaufe schweren Herzens aber auch mit freude auf mein neues Bike mein Koxx XTP 26". Das Bike ist gerade 4 Monate alt und noch TOP in Schuss... Trialübliche Gebrauchsspuren sind nicht zu vermeiden aber das könnt ihr euch an den Bildern ansehen. Das Bike wurde zum Teil beim Jan bestellt und zum Teil sind ein paar Parts übers Internet bestellt. Alles War Neuware! 

Hier ein Paar Eckdaten:

Laufrad Vorn			
Felge				Alex DX 32 		
Nabe				Deore 		
Mantel				Michelin HOT S		

Laufrad Hinten			
Felge				"Try ALL 26"" 47 mm"		
Nabe				Hügi 240		
Mantel				Spezialized Roller RS 26 x 2.7		

Rahmen Kit			
Rahmen				Koxx XTP Long		
Gabel				Koxx/Forxx		
Steuersatz			Try ALL		
Vorbau				Try ALL		
Innenlager			Try ALL		

Bremsanlage			
Vorn				Magura Louise 2000/200er scheibe		
Hinten				Magura HS 33		

Antrieb			
Kurbel				Try All Kurbel +Rockring +Ritzel		
Schaltwerk			Tiagra 8 fach		
Kette				Rohloff 9-fach		
Kranz				ultegra 9-fach 12-21		

Sonstiges			
Lenker				Try All		
Griffe				Standart		
Schlathebel			Shimano 

Der Neupreis von dem Bike war 1920 ! 
Ich möchte noch ca. 1700 Euronen haben. VB!

Ich will es Verkaufen da ich nun 20" Fahren will... einen Anderen Grund gibt es nicht! 

Nun noch ein paar Bilder. Wenn Ihr fragen habt Schreibt mir!

Viele Grüße Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Juli 2004)

weißt du zufällig was der rahmen einzeln wiegt?


----------



## Benjy (10. Juli 2004)

nur schade das du des komplett verkaufen willst... denn mich würde dein komplettes laufrad hinten interessieren... und auch rockring, kurbeln und pedalen


----------



## jizza (10. Juli 2004)

@ mtb-trialer: Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. hab auch nach recherche nichts brauchbares gefunden. aber ich denke so ca 1.9-2 kilo ;-)

@Benjy: also wenn es sich dann irgendwann lohnen sollte die teile auch einzeln zu verkaufen dann werd ich auf dich zurückkommen... nur mir nützt das nichts wenn ich n paar teile losbekomme und dann aufm rest sitzen bleibe ;-)


greetz


----------



## IBK (10. Juli 2004)

jizza schrieb:
			
		

> @ mtb-trialer: Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. hab auch nach recherche nichts brauchbares gefunden. aber ich denke so ca 1.9-2 kilo ;-)



..also soweit ich weiß wiegt der ca. 1,7kg...


mfg g


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2004)

des mit den 1,7 is shit. Herstellerangabe halt.. hab meinen glaub mit 1900 oder so gewogen.


----------



## IBK (10. Juli 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> des mit den 1,7 is shit. Herstellerangabe halt.. hab meinen glaub mit 1900 oder so gewogen.



gut, überredet    


mfg g


----------



## Adonai (10. Juli 2004)

hm ich stelle mal nur so aus reiner neugier ne suche hier rein:

ich suche ne gabel für 26" auf jedenfall ahead... und wenns geht nicht soo teuer welches modell is mir ziemlich wurst und evtl. mit scheibe wäre nicht schlecht falls ich mal später umsteigen will auf scheibe.


EDIT äh... jetzt is das ja im verkauf thread... hm ich postedas einfach nochmal im suchen thread kann das hier einer löschen?


----------



## bc_walde (11. Juli 2004)

Servus Trialer,

verkaufe bei Ebay nen nagelneuen Syncros Trial Vorbau.
Hier der Link:

Syncros Vorbau 

Wenn ihn (den Vorbau) einer brauchen kann, wäre schön wenn ihr mitbietet.
Bin natürlich auch für Angebote offen   

peace und frohes hüpfen


----------



## ph1L (13. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe evtl. Alex DX32 in silber (gelocht und nicht angeflext)

meine Preisvorstellung wären 40 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juli 2004)

verkaufe Echo Lenker-Vorbau Kombi. 
Lenker is titanfarben, Vorbau 110mm 5°; 4 Schrauben Lenkerklemmung. Hab die Kombi ca. 3 Monate gefahren.

NP 100,-

Hab auch noch nen Maxxis High Roller 2.5 dual ply, 42ST zu verkaufen. http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=862465276

Würd ma sagen alle drei zusammen (Witz) für 80,- incl. Versand.


----------



## lmo82 (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Wollte euch nur eben bescheid geben, dass ich mein 20" Megamo Trial bei Ebay versteigere!

Hier ist der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=5110055979&rd=1

Schaut mal rein...

Schüss


----------



## Monty98 (19. Juli 2004)

Was sind das für-spez. der vordere???


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Juli 2004)

was meinst du?


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2004)

Was isn das fürn vorderreifen-sieht aus wien creepy crawler steht aber nix drauf...


----------



## Hanxs (20. Juli 2004)

Das müssten die Megamo Reifen sein die da drauf sind!

MfG

Hanxs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2004)

Find der vordere sieht ziehmlich erotisch aus


----------



## Levelboss (20. Juli 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Was isn das fürn vorderreifen-sieht aus wien creepy crawler steht aber nix drauf...



Das einzige, was dieser Reifen mit einem Creepy Crawler gemeinsam hat, ist die schwarze Farbe.

Das ist ein Megamo-Reifen.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2004)

ok... und hat der irgendwelche positiven eigenschaften?


----------



## Levelboss (20. Juli 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ok... und hat der irgendwelche positiven eigenschaften?



Er ist billig!
Die Gummimischung ist ziemlich weich, d.h. er fährt sich schnell ab.


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe Koxx 20 Short.
Wer es haben will oder fragen hat schreibt mir bitte eine mail mit seinen Preisvorstellungen. 

So ein paar Eckdaten:

Rahmen = Koxx short 20
Gabel = Monty scheibe
HR = Chris King Trial Nabe (super geil und sau teuer), Montyfelge
VR = XT Scheibennabe; Monty Felge
Pedalen = Tioga( super leichte Plattformp.)
Vorbau = Try all; neu schwarz
Lenker = Try all; neu schwarz
Kette = Rohloff Trial
Kurbel = Monty silber
VR Bremse = Magura Julie 2004 Nagel Neu 
Hr Bremse = HS 33 neue Klötzer von Try ALL
Steuersatz = Monty
Reifen = Vorne  Monty verschlissen; hinten Koxx wenig gefahren

Außer das dir HS33 neu belüftet werden müsste ist das Bike in einem einwandfreien Zustand.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist billig!
> Die Gummimischung ist ziemlich weich, d.h. er fährt sich schnell ab.



naja... und is er das geld wert auch wenn er sich schnell abfährt?


----------



## Levelboss (20. Juli 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> naja... und is er das geld wert auch wenn er sich schnell abfährt?



Ja!
Ich weiss zwar nicht mehr genau, wie teuer er ist, aber das Preisleistungs-Verhältnis stimmt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2004)

und weilst nicht weißt wie teuer der is weißt warscheinlich noch weniger wo man den kriegt, oder?


----------



## Bwana (21. Juli 2004)

so,
hab ein es-2 rahmen plus, jetzt aufgepasst ,
-einer louise bremse mit deore hebel
-vorbau
-try-all lenker
-lx steuersatz
-gabel
-hs33 adapter
-kurbeln
zu verkaufen, braucht nur noch laufräder  preis via pm oder bei fragen 01717931563 anfunken


----------



## Mojado (21. Juli 2004)

Suche ein Truvativ oder Race Face Innenlager mit Isis aufnahme --> Dowhill geeignet.


Biete hier noch ne Dainese Safety Jacket in Xl an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18677&item=5109955713&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Juli 2004)

sers,

die protektorjacke brauch kein mensch beim trial.   
eindeutig falsches forum, gehe mal zum DDD-forum, da wirste die eher los.

Jan


----------



## Mojado (21. Juli 2004)

SOOORRRRRRRRRYYY!!!!!!!!!!!  

Kann doch mal passieren.......oder nicht?!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Juli 2004)

doch doch, ist jaa kein problem.   

Jan


----------



## Bwana (21. Juli 2004)

hab mich vertan, ist ein xt hebel und ein xt steuersatz


----------



## Koxxfreak (21. Juli 2004)

Moin Jungs ich verkaufe ein echt geiles teil.
nun paßt gut auf ich verkaufe den 20" 2004 Levelbossrahmen Long denn ich nur 2 wochenlang gefahren bin mit Montygabel und einem Roten Try all Lenker
Und so Sieht's noch mal zum bestaunen aus man achte auf den Unterbodenschutz der Gebohrt und verkleinert wurde für mehr Bodenfreiheit.
Über den Preis last sich dann ja reden aber es wird ein schnäpchen.
[email protected] könnt ihr mir eine Mail schicken


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2004)

verkaufe einen ECHO Vorbau 110mm 6°, 3 Monate gefahren
Möcht noch 30 incl. Versand


----------



## TRAILER (24. Juli 2004)

ja schaut selbst 

ebay - koxx short chris king


----------



## BrisaTrialer (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mein Brisa B26D verkaufen soll. Deswegen wollt ich mal schauen ob hier interesse besteht!!

Rahmen:Brisa B26 D in schwarz
Gabel: Brisa Elite schw.
Lenker: Brisa Elite
Vorbau: Brisa Elite
Sattel: Brisa Carbon
Laufräder:
vo. Echo Felge auf Chris King Go Tech Gold 32 L
hi. Echo Felge auf Chris King Go Tech Gold 32 L
Steuersatz: Chris King Gold
Kurbeln: Middleburn RS7 mit schw. Bash Guard
Bremsen: Magura Louise 2004 vo + hi. 

Das Bike ist in einem erstklassigen Zustand da es von mir nur wenige male für kurze Zeit gefahren wurde.
Es sind für alle Teile Rechnung vorhanden.

hätte mir so um die 1700 Euro vorgestellt aber ich lasse noch mit mir handeln. Bilder senden ich gerne auf Anfrage per E-Mail zu.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## BigJimmele (26. Juli 2004)

Verkaufe Echo Urban komplett !

Folgenden Daten:

Rahmen/Gabel: Echo Urban / Echo Urban
Lenker/Vorbau: Echo / wahlweise Monty-Vorbau o. Echo
Steuersatz: FSA
Auf dem Bild ist der Monty montiert, der Echo fällt flacher aus.
Felgen/Naben/Reifen: HR: Alex, gelocht / Onyx, Geax 2.5; VR: Sun Mach IV, Onyx, Geax 2.5
Kurbeln/Innenlager: RaceFace Prodigy XC / ISIS Lager
Bremsen: v: HS33 (gelbe Monty Beläge) Direktmontage, h: XTR V-Brake + Avid SD7 Hebel
Schaltung/Kassette: Tiagra / 6-fach Rennradkassette, Connex-Kette mit Schloss

Das Bike gehört nem Freund von mir, der jetzt nur noch mit seinem Hoffmann fährt.
Und bevor das gute Stück im Keller volls verstaubt, möchte ers verkaufen.

Das Rad ist in sehr gutem Zustand (habs selber zerlegt und geprüft!), möchte hier keinen ne Katze im Sack verkaufen. Neben den üblichen Kratzern an Gabel gibts ne kleine Beule am Unterrohr.
Weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie er das geschafft hat.

Preis: VHB 849.- Euro.

Zuvor hatte ernen ES3 (oder wars ein ES4), an dem jedoch das Tretlagergewinde ausriss. Da der Trialmarkt.de keine mehr auftreiben konnte, gabs nen Urban.

Bei Interesse/Fragen mailen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (29. Juli 2004)

schaut mal vorbei

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5112618341

Mfg Mario


----------



## Mojado (29. Juli 2004)

Das Bild ist ein wenig dunkel?!


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe Echo Lenker-Vorbau Kombi.
> Lenker is titanfarben, Vorbau 110mm 5°; 4 Schrauben Lenkerklemmung. Hab die Kombi ca. 3 Monate gefahren.
> 
> NP 100,-
> ...



Hab den Preis für den Maxxis gesenkt, war bissl zu viel.. möcht jetz noch 20 incl.Versand haben. Lenker, Vorbau und Reifen zusammen würd ich jetz für 65 hergeben.


----------



## kingpin18 (29. Juli 2004)

ja da ist der Blitz nich da gewesen.Ich hoffe man erkennt es trotzdem.

Mfg Mario


----------



## BigJimmele (30. Juli 2004)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Echo Urban komplett !
> 
> Folgenden Daten:
> 
> ...




He, vergesst die 849.- Euro VHB. Macht mir Angebote !


----------



## kingpin18 (1. August 2004)

So die letzten Stunden sind angebrochen bitte schaut noch mal vorbei.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5112618341&rd=1

Mfg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumper (2. August 2004)

Hi!
Ich biete hier meine Magura HS11 für vorne und hinten an!
Die Beläge sollten erneuert werden und vom Bremshebel der VR-Bremse fehlt 1 cm!  
Sind aber absolut dicht und vollfunktionsfähig!

Dann hätte ich noch ein  19" Aluhinterrad aus nem älterem Monty mit Pirelli 2,5x15 Bereifung und nem 20er Freilauf!  
Auf der Felge steht was von Grünert-Alloy und sie ist 3cm breit!

Beides gegen Gebot abzugeben!
Mfg Bumper


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. August 2004)

die hs11 wirst du hier nie los, vorallem nicht mit nem abgebrochenen hebel. musste mal im cross-country oda trekking forum versuchen..........

Jan


----------



## Bumper (2. August 2004)

Alles klar dann probiere ich es da mal!
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## TRAILER (2. August 2004)

So die letzten Stunden sind angebrochen bitte schaut noch mal vorbei.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5111383563

Mfg Roschka


----------



## PFÄLZER TRIALER (3. August 2004)

HI
wenn ihr ein gutes 20'' Trial-Bike habt könnt ihr es mir ja anbieten ich suche nämlich eins.
[email protected]

Danke


----------



## Mario-Trial (3. August 2004)

entschuldige, aber das heißt VERKAUFE-thread


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. August 2004)

Verkaufe Try All sticky reifen fÃ¼r 26" vorne und hinten. sind nicht lange gefahren, noch etwas 80-90% des profils ist erhalten, haben super krassen grip und fahren sich sonst auch sehr gut.
Ich will noch 50â¬ incl. versand, weil die  Reifen wie gesagt noch fast neu sind.
Bei intresse->pm.

Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. August 2004)

Verkaufe noch was.

Echo Pure Gabel mit Disc und Canti.
wurde knappes 3/4 gefahren, davon 1/4 mit V-brake und 1/2 mit Disc.
Gabel ist noch in einem sehr guten zustand und noch ein biÃchen garantie ist drauf (etwa 1/4 Jahr noch)
Hat Gebrauchspuren in Form von Kratzern, aber dellen oder Ã¤hnliches sidn nicht vorhanden. Keine Risse.
Die gabel baut 420mm hoch. Schaft ist auch noch viel dran, da ich mit recht vielen spacern fahre.
Kralle ist auch eine drin.

Neupreis: 130â¬
Ich mÃ¶chte noch 85â¬ incl. vers. Versand
bei intresse-> pm
Max


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. August 2004)

siehe Signatur


----------



## Reini (8. August 2004)

Verkaufst du auch irgendwas einzeln ?
Wäre eventuell am HR interessiert =O) und eventuell an der HR Bremse....

mfg
Reini





			
				BrisaTrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mein Brisa B26D verkaufen soll. Deswegen wollt ich mal schauen ob hier interesse besteht!!
> 
> Rahmen:Brisa B26 D in schwarz
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. August 2004)

Ich währe an der vorderen nabe interesirt


----------



## BrisaTrialer (9. August 2004)

Einzelverkauf währe auch noch eine möglichkeit. Wenn geht das aber erst in 3 Wochen da ich vorher nicht zuhause bin und das Rad nicht zerlegen kann. Wenn sich noch genug andere Leute finden die Teile haben wollen wieso nicht!!!

@Reini & Kholwheelz ihr könnt mir ja mal ein Angebot machen.

bis dann
sEbi


----------



## Hopserhäsle (9. August 2004)

verkaufe bei eBay einen ECHO Sattel und passende Sattelklemme, falls jemand so etwas braucht, einfach mitbieten!

ECHO Sattel + Sattelklemme 

Gruß Flo


----------



## King Loui (11. August 2004)

Hi,

hab noch ein paar sachen in meiner werkstatt gefunden die ich nicht mehr brauche:

hope m4 hr 165mm






hope m4 vr 185mm





acs freilauf 18t





tune mig 66 28l





tune sattelklemme 28,6mm


----------



## King Loui (11. August 2004)

middleburn rs7 175mm 4 stern 104mm lochkreis





chris king steuersatz gold 1 1/8"





dt swiss hügi singlespeed 32l





race face signature xs 113mm 68/73mm





megamo vr felge 36l


----------



## King Loui (11. August 2004)

megamo hr felge 36l





echo es-4





pulcro trial 'n error





pulcro headbanger





echo gabel disc


----------



## King Loui (11. August 2004)

monty 26" gabel





megamo stahlgabel





mavic xe721 ceramic 32l





2x mavic d321 disc 32l gebohrt





mavic xc 717 28 loch





bei fragen einfach pm oder email

cu Marius


----------



## b-ulbrich (12. August 2004)

Verkaufe Rockring

einfach mal angucken:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3693663328&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## johnny.winter (12. August 2004)

@king loui

 schon erstaunlich, was man alles so findet, wenn man endlich mal wieder richtig gründlich ausmistet...  
hast du einen händler überfallen, oder was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (12. August 2004)

wieviel für die middleburn kurbeln?


----------



## denis (14. August 2004)

Hy, 

würde gern mal wissen was du für den echo Rahmen haben möchtest und ob der irgendwelche Macken hat !


----------



## roborider (15. August 2004)

@king loui:

wieviel willst du für die megamo stahlgabel haben?
und die is doch 26" , 1 1/8"


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. August 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> bei fragen einfach pm oder email
> cu Marius



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!
(den spruch wollt ich schon immer mla bringen  )


----------



## Booomer (15. August 2004)

Hab ich grad bei ebay entdeckt!
Das "beste" Trialbike der Welt!!!!!!!!!!! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5114337320&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 
Ich finde so eins sollte jeder haben.


----------



## johnny.winter (15. August 2004)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde so eins sollte jeder haben.


Shice, dass ich gerade kein Geld habe...
Bestimmt geht das Teil für gut 1000.- weg; da lohnt es sich garnicht, mitzubieten. Schade! Immerhin hat das Bike Rücktrittbremse - da kann die beste HS33 nicht mithalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (17. August 2004)

verkaufe einen Tryall HR Mantel fürs 26". Nur wenige Tage gefahren. NP 36. Möcht noch 20 plus Versand haben.


----------



## King Loui (17. August 2004)

Verkaufe Chris King Disc Go Tec Hinterrad (mit Adapter für ISO, ist nur nicht montiert) mit einer Try-All 47mm Felge. Das Laufrad hat einen Neupreis von ca. 500 euro. Bei interesse einfach eine *pm* oder *email* an mich.


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. August 2004)

Ist die Felge nicht nur 47mm? Was mogst den für das Laufrad noch haben?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. August 2004)

warum verkauft jemand so ein porno laufrad ?


----------



## King Loui (18. August 2004)

hmm, wie komm ich jetzt bitte auf 55mm  ? naja hast recht es sind nur 47mm. kannst ja mal ein angebot machen und mir über pm oder email schicken   . achja und zur frage warum ich das verkaufe: ich habs natürlich vorher ausgeschlachtet und es ist auch nicht mehr fahrbar, aber ich schau einfach noch was ich dafür krieg, wenn ich es auf fotos gut aussehen lass   .


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. August 2004)

verkaufe nagelneue noch nicht erhältliche try-all bremsbeläge. die dinger sind gerade erst zum we fertig geworden. die bremsbeläge sind durchsichtig-rot und weicher als die standart dinger.
habe diese am we in pra loup gekauft und nur einen tag gefahren(wetkampf).
will dafür noch 24 haben (versand incl.)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (18. August 2004)

hier ist ein bild.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. August 2004)

ok. sagen wir 20!


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2004)

hallo trialgemeinde

ich hätte noch die zwei felgen in meiner signatur; die atomic is auch für felgenbremsen

desweiteren hätte ich noch 2 bremssättel einer magura louise von 99, ist halt is99 und mit einstellbaren kolben; und zwei 160er Magura bremsscheiben wären auch noch hier, wer sowas brauchen kann, einfach melden

dann noch eine Starrgabel in weiß hersteller unbekannt, aber alu mit stahlschaft(ungekürzt), disc und cantiaufnahme,  ziemlich fettes teil, 40?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (24. August 2004)

Servus, hab gerade 2 Brakebooster von Magura bei ebay drin, wer will, soll mitbieten! 
Magura Brakebooster 1 
Magura Brakebooster 2 

So dann, cya

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (26. August 2004)

Hi! Jetzt endlich hab ich mein Trialbike bei eBay drin, hier könnt ihr mitbieten oder es sofort-kaufen!   


Mein Monty 20" Trialbike 

Na dann, cya


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. August 2004)

boar, 500 mücken für das teil. von wann stammt das bike denn??? aus der steinzeit oda was??? dann kann ich für mein x-alp jaa auch noch mindestens 300 nehmen.........

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (27. August 2004)

hehe ja kannst du von mir aus machen!    
Naja probieren kann mans doch oder?

Gruß Flo


----------



## kingpin18 (30. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine 20" Gabel Günstig ab zugeben.Das System ist Magura 4-Loch.

Ich möchte für die Gabel 30 haben mit Porto und Verpackung.

Bei Fragen od. Interesse PM an mich.

Mfg Mario


----------



## chainbrain (30. August 2004)

99er Magura Louise Griff, rot, links,  abzugeben, wahlweise Alu oder Composite Hebel. Am liebsten im Tausch gegen selbes Modell, rechts, farbe wurscht.


----------



## up-hiller (30. August 2004)

Mach' ein Angebot: Raceface Northshore DH Kurbeln 170mm- Compact. Mit Rockring und 22t Kettenblatt. 113 x 73mm ISIS Innenlager dazu. Ich bin per E-Mail erreichbar:
[email protected]
oder auch einfach PM


----------



## Markustrial (30. August 2004)

Verkaufe 2 Monty X-Lite:

(1) Baujahr 2000, Lack sonnengold Im Januar neu, Bremse Hs 33 neu(Februar), Reifen noch 90%, seit April wegen Beinbruch sehr wenig gefahren, Reis 600Eus

(2) Baujahr 2001, original grün, mach bei Verkauf noch einen neuen Reifen hinten drauf, Preis 450Eus


----------



## Markustrial (30. August 2004)

Ach so bei Interesse unter [email protected] oder unter 01603453277 melden


----------



## BrisaTrialer (31. August 2004)

26" KIT
Verkaufe Devil Trial Rahmen von 2003 mit Rechnung mit einer Brave Machine Hardrocker Gabel und Echo Lenker und Vorbau.
Alle Teile sind in einem sehr guten Zustand und weisen keinerlei Risse oder Dellen auf.
Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden
PREIS 450 Euro VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. August 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> boar, 500 mücken für das teil. von wann stammt das bike denn??? aus der steinzeit oda was??? dann kann ich für mein x-alp jaa auch noch mindestens 300 nehmen.........
> 
> Jan


ja wenns niemand nimmt, dann muss ichs natürlich billiger hergeben aber ein Versuch ists doch Wert. Und ja, du schreibst ja dass du bald ein ZOO! Python hast, woher und für wieviel holsts dir denn ? Beim Jan ?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. August 2004)

also gut! 15 sind mein letztes angebot! also schlagt zu!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> boar, 500 mücken für das teil. von wann stammt das bike denn??? aus der steinzeit oda was??? dann kann ich für mein x-alp jaa auch noch mindestens 300 nehmen.........
> 
> Jan


so also kannst für dein x-alp 300 nehmen, meins jedenfalls ging für die 500 weg!    cya und Gruß Flo


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. September 2004)

So mein Bike is weg, spare auf ein neues!    Nicht dass sich hier noch welche um das Monty X-Hydra (in sid-blau) streiten !    

Na dann frohes verkaufen und cya @ EUROBIKE 2004


----------



## Znarf (2. September 2004)

Verkaufe 20" Trial Bike: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5120818051&ssPageName=ADME:B:LCE:1




  Verkaufe Try All Vorbau 165mm 35° Schwarz NEU

   Der Vorbau hat ne sehr breite und stabile Lenkerklemmung. 25,4mm Durchmesser also Standardmaß.

   Viele Grüße Znarf


----------



## Chill (2. September 2004)

Verkaufe Hope Scheibe fast neu 165mm.


Bei Interesse pn oder E-Mail unter; [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. September 2004)

Augepasst leute hier gibts ne Pace Fork von mir die ich für den Hüngi verkaufen soll!  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3696908167


----------



## interlock (3. September 2004)

moin. ich hab nen zoo boa rahmen abzugeben da ich warscheinlich wieder auf 20" umsteige. da ich etwas schulterprobleme hatte stand er die letzten 3 monate nur rumm. ist tip top!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=3697755161

da ich am 10 september in urlaub fliege werde ich die auktion sonntag abend um 19.00 uhr frühzeitig beenden und an den meistbietenden verkaufen. sonst kommt das mit dem geldüberweisen nicht mer hin und ich kann den rahmen nicht rechtzeitig wegschicken. so sollte dan aber alles klappen.
ich hatte beim einstellen nicht mer daran gedacht den rahmen nur 3 tage laufen zu lassen. so kanns gehen wenn man im stress is.


----------



## aramis (3. September 2004)

Moin Boys,

n Sportgenosse von mir will einen Zoo Lynx-Rahmen verkaufen, einen Monat gefahren, gut in Schuss. 150 Euro. Bilder folgen.

Hat da wer Interesse?


----------



## Chill (4. September 2004)

Hi,
Verkaufe 26" Trial Bike selbst aufgebaut.

Rahmen, Koxx Levelboss
Gabel, Echo
Kurbeln, Echo+ACS Freilauf vorne
HS33 hinten
Hope M4 vorne
Vr Felge, Echo gelocht
Hr Felge, Try All 47mm gelocht
Larsen TT v+h
Try All; Pedale, Lenker Vorbau

Bilder kommen noch, bei Interesse PN oder [email protected]


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. September 2004)

Ich weiß, es passt nicht wirklich hierher, aber immerhin hat es was mit Trial zu
tun, wenn auch nicht mit Fahrradtrial.

Also,

Ich verkaufe ein Trialmotorrad, Gas Gas 280 ccm Baujahr 2001, guter Zustand
da fast nicht gefahren. (Fahr halt doch lieber mit dem guten alten Fahrrad, wenn ich mal Zeit hab)

Preis 2900 Euro

Sollte jemand Interesse haben, oder Interessierte kennen bitte PM
oder [email protected] 

Das Moped steht in Graz, Österreich


----------



## AcaPulco (5. September 2004)

Hab jetzt nen Echo Lenker + 110mm Vorbau übrig.

Wen ihn jemand will, PM. 1-2 Monate alt.


----------



## Bwana (6. September 2004)

moin moin,

BT RAVen 5.0
Echo pure gabel
Dura Ace Schaltwerk
Laufrad vorne:
Formula B4 mit 185er Scheibe, magura pro nabe, 42er try all felge
Laufrad hinten: 47er try all felge mit festgestellter magura pro nabe
hs33 hinten
try all kurbel mit try all rockring rightfood
acs freilauf
specialized vorbau + try all lenker
try all tretlager
reifen hinten: specialzde roller 2.3
reifen vorne: larsen tt slow reezay
rahmen und einige andere teile sind (nagel)neu, einfach mal nachfragen, bilder und preis-->pm
mfg
Björn Schlichting


----------



## aramis (6. September 2004)

Verdammt, doch nicht...


----------



## Echobike (6. September 2004)

warum baut ihr euch eure rahmen eigentlich immer so derb auf und verkauft sie dann gleich wieder? naja, was solls.

bei mir steht eine chris king disc go tec hinterrad nabe und vorderrad nabe zum verkauf. brauch die dinger deshalb nicht mehr weil ich auf vorderradfreilauf umgestiegen bin. die sind silber und in 32 loch ausführung. sind fast unbenutzt und in einem ausgezeichnetem zustand. der freilauf hat keine kerben. sagt einfach mal einen preis und ich überlegs mir. der neupreis von beiden zusammen war ca. 560 euro (175vr/385hr).

mfg Marius


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. September 2004)

Hi verkaufe Funtec Trial Serie A Rahmen. Perfekt als Übergangs-/Anfängerrahmen oder auch zum Streeten mit Starrgabel geeignet. Ist ca.3 Jahre alt, wurde aber davon nur 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren. Hat weder Risse noch Dellen, Lack ist an einigen Stellen abgesplittert. Die RH ist 35cm und mitgeliefert werden Sattelstütze, Sattel, Tretlager. Gewicht: ca. 1,85kg
Preis 80euro + Versand !

http://mitglied.lycos.de/sexyfu/funtec.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (9. September 2004)

so,garage aufgeräumt  
hier ein paar sachen:
-eine chromoly starrgabel
-ein VR:mavic F519/magura FUN 
-eine mavic D521-angeflext-36loch
-eine mavic tubless felge-32loch
-ein satz '98 XT V-brake hebel(POWER!)


----------



## konrad (9. September 2004)

so,noch zwei schmankerl:
-deore octalink kurbeln mit doppel alutech RR+XT-octalink innenlager
-PACE Carbon gabel  

-->preise VHB per PN!


----------



## hopmonkey (10. September 2004)

Nich von mir aber interessant:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewItem&category=77576&item=7101233538
18T Freilauf mit 4 Sperrklinken Made in Germany für 14 inkl Versand


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. September 2004)

hab mal ein paar fahrradhandschuhe loszuwerden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5122462774&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ist zwar nicht forengerecht, muss aber trotzdem untern hammer:
ne Swatch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4924930400&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
ein Discman mit Car-Kit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3839069606&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
eine KfZ-Freisprecheinrichtung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6322659655&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
und ein Sony Walkman:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3839072303&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Znarf (10. September 2004)

So der Endspurt geht langsam los, schaut einfach mal in meine Signatur, endet am Sonntag.

 Viele Grüße Znarf


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. September 2004)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ein paar fahrradhandschuhe loszuwerden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5122462774&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> ist zwar nicht forengerecht, muss aber trotzdem untern hammer:
> ...




.....ist zwar nicht forengerecht , muss aber trotzdem untern hammer:

verkaufe 8*klopapier, 2*bleistifte, 4*autos, einen teddy, 7*"ich bin ein SPD´ler" aufneher, unendlich viele kieselsteine....
damit das forum so richtig zu einer ebay schleuder verkennt!!!!  
bei interesse KEINE pm und bei nicht-interesse erst recht KEINE pm


----------



## johnny.winter (10. September 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> .....ist zwar nicht forengerecht , muss aber trotzdem untern hammer:
> 
> verkaufe 8*klopapier, 2*bleistifte, 4*autos, einen teddy, 7*"ich bin ein SPD´ler" aufneher, unendlich viele kieselsteine....
> damit das forum so richtig zu einer ebay schleuder verkennt!!!!
> bei interesse KEINE pm und bei nicht-interesse erst recht KEINE pm


Gut, dass es mal ausgesprochen wird. Danke!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. September 2004)

Finde ich auch Mathias.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Chill (11. September 2004)

Hallo

Verkaufe mein Bike:

Rahmen, Koxx Levelboss
Gabel, Echo
Kurbeln, Echo mit ACS Freilauf                                     Neu!
Hr, Try All 47mm Felge, DT Comp. Speichen in schwarz,   Neu!
XT Nabe, Larsen TT Kevlar                                         Neu!
Vr, Echo 39mm Felge, DT Comp. Speichen in schwarz,     Neu!
F.U.N.N Nabe, Larsen TT Draht                                    Neu!
Vr Bremse, Hope M4, neue Scheibe und neue Beläge!       
Hr Bremse, HS 33, kurze Monty Beläge                          Neu!
Vorbau, Try All, 90mm 7°                                            Neu!                
Lenker, Try All 74cm gold                                            Neu!
Steuersatz, Cane Creek                                              Neu!
Schaltwerk, SunRace                                                 Neu
Kette, Connex 808 mit Schloss                                    Neu!


und hier ein paar Bilder in meiner Galerie.

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57230/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/

Bei Fragen und oder mehr details bitte PN oder E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. September 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe 8*klopapier, 2*bleistifte, 4*autos, einen teddy, 7*"ich bin ein SPD´ler" aufneher, unendlich viele kieselsteine....
> damit das forum so richtig zu einer ebay schleuder verkennt!!!!
> bei interesse KEINE pm und bei nicht-interesse erst recht KEINE pm



und wer sein geld immer von mutti und vati bekommt kann dumm quatschen...


----------



## matthias,wandel (12. September 2004)

dumm???? wieso dumm???!!! ich hab nur über tatsachen geschrieben...aber wenn DU das nicht verstehst dann tuts mir leid...

und dann wollt ich gern ma wissen woher DU mich kennst???? da DU das ja nicht beantworten kannst, red ma keinen gequirlten mist über mich, OK


----------



## Chill (13. September 2004)

Hi,

hab mein Bike bei eBay drin, hier mal der Link damit ihr schön Mitbieten könnt.  



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=5123194279&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. September 2004)

Chill schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab mein Bike bei eBay drin, hier mal der Link damit ihr schön Mitbieten könnt.
> 
> ...


warum verkaufst denn, wenn ich fragen darf ? Holst dir ein neues, anderes oder steigst du auf 20" um ?


----------



## Trialerray (14. September 2004)

Tach Trialers !


Verkaufe mein Ende 2003 gekauftes Monty X-Lite mit Magura Louise Scheibenbremse vorne und Magura HS 33 hinten, (racing-gelb), mit Stahlflex. Das Bike ist einem ordentlichen Zustand. Die Montyaufkleber sind ab. Am Unterrohr sind ein paar Kratzer . Sonst ist das Ding top in Schuss, da ich höchstens 20 mal gefahren bin und da mein Knie nun voll im Arsch ist, kann ich auch nicht mehr . Deswegen brauche ich es jetzt nicht mehr. NP, mit Bremse 1599  . In den Bremsen sind vorn, ganz neue Perfomance-Beläge drin, und hinter sind die farbigen Monty-Beläge drin. Und vorn ist die Bremse neu entlüftet, mit neuen Schlauch und so. Vorn ist der Y-Verteiler von Monty dran . Pedalen sind blaue ...(Mist, Firma fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein) irgendwas mit V8 . 


Naja bei Interesse kann ich auch Fotos per E-Mail überbringen. Einfach über [email protected] melden, mit Preisvorstellung !!

Peace ! RAY 

And stay balanced !!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. September 2004)

Verkaufe Echo Lenker (Farbe titan) und Monty MTB Vorbau. Beides ca. 1/2 Jahr gefahren.

Und noch einen fast neuen Michelin C24 light. Bin ihn nur einen Tag gefahren, ist also fast wie neu.

Preis is Verhandlungssache, wer Interesse hat --> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (14. September 2004)

Verkaufe:
ECHO Lenker Titanfarben 1/2 Jahr alt
ECHO Vorbau 20" schwarz 1/2 Jahr alt

bei interesse PM


----------



## ecols (16. September 2004)

Verkaufe Heavy Tools 20" bei eBay..

Bei Interesse mitbieten *gg*

hier der Link  :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5123917553

also los jetzt.. brauch geld für mein 26er


----------



## ChrisKing (21. September 2004)

verkaufe meine Avid mech. für 160er Scheibe. Wenn ihr jetz eine PM schickt dann leg ich noch die 190er Magura Scheibe dazu, und den +30mm Adapter. Aber das ist noch nicht alles. Der erste der mir eine PM schreibt bekommt noch die Original Avid 160er Scheibe mit dazu! NP für dieses Wahnsinns Angebot ist ca. 130 Euro. Bei mir kostet es alles zusammen keine 130 Euro, keine 100 Euro, keine 90 Euro, nein - nur 70 Euro plus Versand! Bremse ist ohne Hebel, Zug, Außenhülle.
(verkaufe sie, weil mir des Adapter zeugs da optisch nich gefällt, is eigentlich schmarn, aber egal. Werd mir ne passende Avid holen, 185er oder 203er)

Geile Tapete!


----------



## Chill (22. September 2004)

Verkaufe Koxx Levelboss 1065mm


Rahmen: Koxx Levelboss 1065mm
Gabel: Echo
Steuersatz: Cane Creek                                                          Neu! 
Vr.: Echo Felge, DT Comp DD Speichen schwarz, Funn Nabe 32l      Neu!
Hr.: Try All Felge, DT Comp DD Speichen schwarz, XT Nabe 32l    Neu!
Kurbeln: Echo 170mm, Echo RockRing, ACS Feilauf                       Neu!
Pedale: Try All gold, extra großer Käfig                                     Neu!
Vr.Bremse: Hope M4, 185mm Scheibe(NEU!),Bremsbeläge(NEU!)
Hr.Bremse: HS33 schwarz, kurze Monty Trial Beläge                     Neu!
Reifen: Larsen TT                                                                  Neu!
Lenker: Try All 74cm gold                                                        Neu!
Vorbau: Try All 90mm 7°                                                          Neu!
Schaltwerk: SunRace, kurzer Käfig, starke Federn                       Neu!
Kette: ConneX 808 mit Kettenschloß                                          Neu!


Der Rahmen hat ein paar Lackabkratzer am Unterrohr,
die ersten Gewindegänge für den Kurbelabzieher der linken kurbel sind kaputt,
das beeinträchtigt die stabilität nicht im geringsten!

Ich möchte ehrlich sein; ich verkaufe das Bike weil ich dringend Geld Brauche.
Ich hab es mir gerade erst zusammengebaut(deswegen die Neuteile)kann es aber nicht behalten.
  1000 + Versand/ Abholung in Hamburg

[email protected] / PN
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/57230/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/


----------



## Bwana (28. September 2004)

neuwertige echo pure gabel zu verkaufen, keine kratzer, hat noch ca. 19cm schaft.
maguar 4 punkt und scheibenbremsaufnahme.


----------



## Trialerray (29. September 2004)

Verkauf  20 Monty 207 X - Lite 2003, mit Magura Louise 

Also, verkaufe mein 2003`er Monty 207 X-Lite ! Das Teil habe ich Ende 2003 gekauft, seot dem bin ich nicht wirklich viel damit gefahren. Kann jetzt leider nicht mehr fahren, da ich keine Zeit mehr habe und ausserdem beide Knien kaputt sind. Deswegen habe ich für das Monty jetzt keine Verwendung mehr. An speziellen Teilen sind dran:

Magura HS 33 gelb hinten mit
2 Brakeboostern (1 Monty,1Magura) und
fast neuen Monty-Belägen und
Stahlflexleitung

Magura Louise Scheibenbremse vorn mit
neuer Leitung und
neuen Performance-Belägen und 
frisch entlüftet

Reifen sind Echo Supa Trial mit
noch gutem Profil drauf 

Felgen und Naben sind die originalen von
Monty

dmr V8 Pedalen in blau

=macht ca. 1600  Neupreis ! 

An kleinen Mängel sind : 
-	die Montyaufkleber sind ab 
-	die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, wie Kratzer, kleine Lackabplatzer 
-	am Unterrohr eine ganz kleine (d= ca. 3,0cm) Beule
-	am Unterrohr ist die Klarlackschicht an einigen Stellen ab, der Unterlack ist aber noch Ok

Die Ausfallenden wurden an der Unterseite durch ein stabilen, selbst gebauten  Neoprenschützer vor Beulen und Kratzer geschützt. Achso die 2 Brakebooster sind beide angebaut, da biegt sich nichts mehr auseinander. Ja und der Sattel wiegt 0g, also eindeutig Leichtbau, und ist durchsichtig. ;-) 

Wer Bilder will, muss mir mal ne E-Mail schreiben ! Oder einfach in das Ebay-Angebot gucken. !! 


So das Teil ist jetzt in ebay drin: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5127120907&ssPageName=STRK:MESC:IT .  

Schaut einfach mal rein ! 

MFG RAY


----------



## isah (29. September 2004)

der link geht nicht...


----------



## isah (29. September 2004)

Ich verkaufe einen Casco Viper (helm+kinnschutz), neupreis ~180 .
Kein sturz, vll halbes jahr alt, vll 20 mal getragen...
Ich stell bei gelegenheit ein bild rein.

Angebote per pn.

martin


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

verkaufe einen Bergwerk Trialer mit Koxx-Forxx (180mm Disc) und Acros Steuersatz. Der Radstand ist 1055mm mit 390mm Kettenstreben, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Rahmenhöhe 22cm, Offset 5mm über 0. Das Rad habe ich nur bei paar Shows gefahren, kein Contest oder so. Würde es für 400 wie auch dem Bild verkaufen.

Bei Interesse einfach Pm.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. Oktober 2004)

so hab was gefunden und mache es manchen leichter, der Artikel ist nicht von mir, aber ich poste halt gern was ins Forum!   
26" Trialbike bei ebay aber halt net ganz billig!
Syntace 2003 Team Edition 


(Noch was ganz anderes, mein absolutes Lieblingslied (ist auf der neuesten FUTURE TRANCE (Vol. 29)) im Moment: "Ravers Fantasy - Tune Up!") 
Das musste jetzt hier angehängt werden, das find ich sau geil. Aber ich sag lieber gleich, es ist nur was für Trance oder so Techno Fans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (5. Oktober 2004)

vollkommen überteuert für die ausstattung. außerdem ist es noch das alte, das glaube ich von hoffmann hergestellt wurde und nicht von syntace.


----------



## LauraPalmer (6. Oktober 2004)

nicht von Hoffmann hergestellt(wurde gar kein Syntace) - außerdem echt ein super Radl - fährt sich so gediegen wie ein Jolly-Lineal Geraden zeichnet - wenn man keinen 1080er Radstand braucht...


nicht meins, nur um etwaigen Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Oktober 2004)

Jo, feines Rad. Das selbe hab ich auch gehabt. Momentan hab ich das Nachfolgemodell mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin. 

Trotzdem 1490 als Startpreis is ganz schön happig. 

1300 ist es aber mindestens wert, Mengen Neuteile und sehr gute Verarbeitung. Wirklich leicht und sehr stabil fürs Gewicht.


----------



## genio (6. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7106213236


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Oktober 2004)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7106213236


der link geht nicht!


----------



## isah (6. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7106213236


----------



## ph!L (8. Oktober 2004)

Univega 26 " Trial... mit ein paar veränderungen zum serienbike...fotos gibts auf anfrage!


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7106821658


----------



## BrisaTrialer (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Verkaufe meinen Brisa B26D Rahmen in schwarz samt Brisa Elite Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau und Carbon Seat

Wer interesse hat bitte per PM oder E-mail mit Preisvorstellung melden. 
Der Rahmen ist in einem erstklassigen Zustand und hat keinerlei Kratzer bis auf ein paar kleine direkt über dem Tretlager. Der Rahmen kommt natürlich mit Rechnung. Hab den Rahmen direkt aus Amerika importiert. Er wurde von mir wegen andauernden Verletzungspech nur sehr sehr wenig gefahren.

Photos gibts auf Anfrage per E-mail (Kann im Moment aber nur Fotos vom kompletten Bike anbieten.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrisaTrialer (11. Oktober 2004)

Hab ein paar Sachen bei E-Bay reingestellt

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107159142 echo Lenker

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107159496 echo Vorbau

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107159796 echo Nabe

Werde denn Brisa B26D kit auch einstellen ausser jemand aus dem Forum will das ganze für 600 Euro haben. Wie gesagt der Kit ist so gut wie neu. Falls nicht stell ich ihn morgen auch bei E-Bay rein

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## BrisaTrialer (11. Oktober 2004)

Hier noch 2 alte Echo Reifen alles muss raus.

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107161063 Reifen 1

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107161344 Reifen 2

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## BrisaTrialer (12. Oktober 2004)

So nun ist der Brisakit bei E-bay
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107406907 

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Oktober 2004)

So wer noch ein paar gute ISIS Kurbeln brauch schlage hier zu.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7106821658

Mfg MArio


----------



## Levelboss (12. Oktober 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> So wer noch ein paar gute ISIS Kurbeln brauch schlage hier zu.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7106821658
> 
> Mfg MArio



 Schei$$e, ich wurde im letzten Moment noch überboten!


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Oktober 2004)

ich habe noch ein leckerlie für euch.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107440530 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107437094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Oktober 2004)

Tag, verkaufe roten Roox Danny's Stem Vorbau (90mm/25°). 20euro und er is euch!


----------



## ph!L (15. Oktober 2004)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> Univega 26 " Trial... mit ein paar veränderungen zum serienbike...fotos gibts auf anfrage!




http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=588276427


hier jetzt auch mit Photo usw...


----------



## Berliner Team T (16. Oktober 2004)

so noch die restlichen bilder!


----------



## Berliner Team T (16. Oktober 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> so noch die restlichen bilder!


hmm mist nochmal

Muss nun Schweren Herzes Mein Bike Verkaufen 
Bin damit ein Jahr lang gefahren Street und Wettkämpfe
An der Gabel sind Kratzer und am Unterrohr
Am Unterrohr sind auch noch 3 Beulen! Ansonsten normale 
Gebrauchsspuren!!

Ausstatung:
Rahmen: Pitbull	

Lenker: Try All Replica	

Griffe: Monty		

Bremshebel: Magura (Hr) Xt Scheibenbremshebel (Vr)	

Vorbau: Try All 105 mm 17°		

Steuersatz: NC 17		

Gabel: Zoo 		

Vorderrad Nabe: Echo Disk		

Vorderrad Felge: Echo Felge (Hr) mit 24mm Löcher	

Vorderrad Bremse: Louise 01" 160mm	

Vorderrad Mantel: Schwalbe Sport Big Jim  

Kurbel: Echo 175mm		

Kurbel Ritzel: Try All 18 Zähne	

Pedalen: Try All Rot		

Schaltung: Sora 

Hinterrad Nabe: Deore Lx	

Hinterrad Felge: Alex Rims 36 Loch	

Hinterrad Bremse: HS33 

Hinterrad Mantel: Michelin Hot S	

+

Hinterrad Mantel: Tioga Factory Dh 2.3  (R)	

Vorderrad Mantel: Tioga Factory Dh 2.1 (R)	

Hinterrad Felge: Echo gelocht 32 Loch	

Vorderrad Felge: Mavic F219 Disc	

Ich will es alles zusammen für 900 abgeben 
bei interresse bitte pn


----------



## biketrialer (19. Oktober 2004)

verkaufe: neuen ungebrauchten crescent illons rahmen mit steuersatz und innenlager und zusatzschaltauge
VHB:450 euro bei interesse PM!


----------



## BrisaTrialer (19. Oktober 2004)

Noch eine halbe Stunde
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7107406907


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2004)

Dein link funzt irgendwie nicht?

Na ja, noch ~ 5minuten, 

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7107406907

EDIT: ~ 130 

EDIT - Ergebnis: 



> Erfolgreiches Gebot: 	EUR 226,80



Leider nicht ich, aber ich mag 26" so wie so nicht..


----------



## Bwana (24. Oktober 2004)

koxx 47mm felge + magura pro nabe (keine nennenswerten höhen oder seitenschläge)






unegkürzter koxx lenker schwarz (der neuere, dementsprechend nicht grade alt)





echo pure gabel (auch wenig benutzt, scheibenbrems- und maguraaufnahme)






fotos können haufenweise geschickt werden.


----------



## Benzman22 (24. Oktober 2004)

hallo

was soll den die gabel kosten?

mfg BASTIAN


----------



## ecols (24. Oktober 2004)

was soll denn der rest kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (24. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe hier noch meine Echo Vorbau liegen.

110mm lang, 5° steigung, 2004er Modell. 31,8 (oder so) Klemmung


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Oktober 2004)

Verkaufe einen Tryall Lenker, in carbon Optik, neues Modell. Und nen tryall Vorbau 105mm 17°. Beides ca. 1 Monat gefahren. An zwei drei Stellen is dieser "carbon Lack" oder wie ich des nennen soll bissl abgegangen, vom montieren. Nix wildes.
Möchts nur zusammen verkaufen. NP 90 Euro, möcht noch 70 incl. Versand haben.


Dann noch einen 26" Tryall HR Reifen, Profil is noch ca. 80%. N vorderen 26" hätt ich auch noch, Profil is auch noch so 80%. Zusammen 40 incl. Versand.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Oktober 2004)

Verkaufe:

-roten michelin hot s in 26" und 2,5", noch ca.90% profil, nur kurz gefahren.

-roten michelin hot s in 26" und 2,2", noch ca.70% profil.

-try-all reifen in 26" und 2,5", noch ca.70% profil.

-try-all reifen in 26" und 2,5", noch ca. 50% profil.

-zoo! bremsbeläge, grün, noch etwa 70% drauf, leicht schief abgebremst, was aba nix macht.

bei Intresse-> PM (mit wunschpreis, der kann dann evtl.verhandelt werden)

greetz Max


----------



## Booomer (26. Oktober 2004)

Verkaufe einen Try All Vorbau in 90mm 15 Grad.
Is ca. 4 Monate lang sehr wenig gefahren worden.
Für das Ding will ich 17 Euro incl. Versand haben.
bei interesse PM an mich.
Gruß Boomer


----------



## madchild33020 (28. Oktober 2004)

Verkaufe KOXX X.T.P. Kit (welches im Bild zu sehen ist mit zum Teil anderen Komponenten).

Eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Teile findest du unter: http://www.madchild.net/koxx_sell

Bei Interesse oder Fragen kannst du dich gerne unter [email protected] oder +41 79 3450327 melden.

Der Preis für das Bike (Kit) ist verhandelbar.


----------



## Markustrial (29. Oktober 2004)

So Verkaufe:

(1) Monty X-Lite Baujahr 2000, Lack sonnengold 2004 neu, Vorbau, Lenker und Ritzel 2003 neu, Magura HS33 schwarz ca. 5Monate gefahren, alle Teile ohne Risse, Hinterrad 2002 neu, weitere Fragen und Bilder auf Anfrage, 450

(2) Rahmen Marke "Pulo", genaue Geometriezeichnung auf Anfrage, Rahmen ist leider hinter am Sattelrohr gerissen, kann aber leicht geschweisst werden wenn man Ahnung hat, kompatibel zu Monty 2000-2003 Teilen ausser Aufsetzblech, hab die immer selber gebaut, eins gibt es mit dazu, ideal für Anfänger oder Selberschweißer, 25

(3) Monty Lenker, Baujahr 2000, einige Kratzer, 5

(4) Monty Vorbau, Baujahr 2000, einige Kratzer, 5

Anfrage am Bsten unter [email protected]


----------



## Bike Lane (1. November 2004)

Verkaufe:

Syntace Superforce 105mm/6*





Nokon Schaltzugset mtb Silber





Try-All Hinterradnabe 32 loch Schwarz





Middleburn rs-7 Kurbeln 170mm isis mit Protrialsrockring schwarz





Sram X.9 8Fach Gripshifter
Sram X.9 Schaltwerk mittlerer Käfig
Sram Road Kassette





Bei Interesse PM oder Mail.


----------



## Bike Lane (1. November 2004)

Magura Louise FR 2004





Echo Bounce mit Echo Disc only Gabel und FSA Extreme Pro Steuersatz. Alle Aufnahmen sind plangefräßt.





Bei Interesse PM oder E-Mail.


----------



## Benzman22 (3. November 2004)

Hallo

was soll die Louise den kosten?

mfg Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. November 2004)

oh mann king loui, du bist echt n rahmen sammler, welchen rahmen hattest du denn noch cniht?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. November 2004)

jo wieviel für die louise!!???


----------



## Bike Lane (3. November 2004)

Lesen! Schreibt doch einfach ne PM oder ne Mail sonst wird das hier so unübersichtlich. aber für die Louise will ich noch 120 euro inklusive versand haben, da sie fast noch unbenutzt ist.


----------



## aramis (3. November 2004)

Guckt mal in meine Sig. Will da nich jemand was von abhaben?


----------



## kingpin18 (3. November 2004)

Servus,

brauch nicht jemand eine 20" Gabel? Sie steht bei mir nur rum. Sie hat eine 4 Punkt aufnahme.

Wo gibt es die Hope zu kaufen oder mehr bilder?

Mfg Mario


----------



## bodom child (4. November 2004)

siehe meine signatur. sind 3 dvd mit mtb action. ist auch teilweise trial mit drauf.

benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (5. November 2004)

rb design tractor disc nabe für vorne.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7112288162


----------



## Bike Lane (6. November 2004)

Try-All ISIS 170mm Cranks





Try-All Leftfood Rockring





White Industries 18t Freewheel





bei interesse PM oder E-Mail.


----------



## ChrisKing (8. November 2004)

verkaufe ein koxx sticker set in neongelb. Sind nicht mehr alle Aufkleber drauf.. möcht noch n 10er incl. versand haben.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. November 2004)

Ich hätte noch ein Hinterrad anzubieten: und zwar Try All 47mm Felge, DT Competition Speichen und ner Hügi 240...100 inkl. Versand. Bei interesse Mail oder PM. MFG Robi


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. November 2004)

Habe noch einen HTR Rahmen Mod. 2003 aber NEU für 250 inkl. Versand zu verkaufen. Der Rahmen ist Pulverbeschichtet und das Dekor unter dem Klarpulver. Radstand 1055mm, Kettenstreben 400mm, Offset +5mm. Wollte den Rahmen eigendlich für mich, doch dann haben wir mit Bergwerk doch unsere eigenen gebaut, und seit dem ist es ein netter Staubfänger in meinem Keller. Ideal für Anfänger, kann auf Wunsch auch aufgebaut werden. 

Neupreis ist 550 aber ohne die geile Beschichtung!!!!


----------



## Trialmatze (16. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe einen ROOX Danny's Stem und einen Try All Lenker günstig abzugeben!

Der Vorbau is einem Top Zustand ca. 135 mm lang und hat nen Winkel von etwa 12°!

Der Lenker is halt gebraucht (keine schlimmen Kratzer) und gold!

Bei Interesse einfach ne mail an [email protected] 
Bilder auf Anfrage!

Greetz
Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. November 2004)

So hab da nochwas: Also ich verkaufe noch ein Zoo Pitbull Short 1065, 2 Wochen alt, hat aber leider ne Delle im Unterrohr.... PREIS: 200 Bilder auf Anfrage! MFG ROBI


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. November 2004)

Verkaufe Monty Urban Komplettbike. 

Teileliste auf Anfrage.
Tel:01603579151


----------



## Reini (18. November 2004)

Verkaufe:

HÃ¼gi 240 / Alex DX32 gelocht HR
Fast neue Zahnscheiben (1 Mon.)
Freilauf hat Kerben, wenn man mit Ritzelpaket fÃ¤hrt aber kein Problem
-> 80â¬ VHB

Bilder kommen am Abend


----------



## ecols (18. November 2004)

wenn wer nen günstigen 4 Kant Kurbelsatz sucht.. 
165mm.. unmontiert..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7115203640


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. November 2004)

Hoffmann Rahmen u. Gabel

Riß in Kettenstrebe (siehe Bilder) wird von Lorenz Hoffmann fachgerecht repariert.

VP repariert EUR 200,-- (inkl. Gabel, Innenlager, Kurbel mit RR u. Kettenblatt)


----------



## Levelboss (20. November 2004)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzen BT Raven 4.0 Rahmen?
Der Rahmen ist fünf Monate alt und hat nur ein paar Kratzer, keine Risse, Dellen usw.


----------



## aramis (20. November 2004)

Verkaufe meine Seele. Startgebot ab 10 Euro. (Würde sie auch gegen Bikes/Parts eintauschen)


----------



## AcaPulco (20. November 2004)

Bist du lustig? Naja, egal...

Hab ne 160er wave scheibe und nen Echo Vorbau zu vergeben.

110mm lang und 5° steigungn. Bei interesse PM.

aca


----------



## ecols (21. November 2004)

@aramis:
wohl schon die winterdepri am start? 
gute besserung.


----------



## Trialmatze (21. November 2004)

Hi,

verkaufe nun auch nen Satz Try All Felgen, von der vorigen Saison.
Die vordere is 28mm breit und schwarz. Die hintere 47mm breit und ebenfalls schwarz. Beide sind naürlich gelocht und in 32 Loch Ausführung.
Die VR Felge hat nen argen Seitenschlag, aber vielleicht bekommt man den beim richtigen einspeichen wieder raus.
Die hintere befindet sich in nem ganz guten Zustand, müsste aber mal wieder angeflext werden.

Für nen Ersatztlaufradsatz sind die Felgen sicherlich noch brauchbar oder wat weiß ich.
Beide Felgen zusammen für 25 Euro inkl. Versand! Verkaufe sie auch einzeln!

Desweiteren hab ich noch nen Bild vom Try ALL Lenker gemacht --> VHB 20 Euro inkl. Versand! Die Schrift ging durch die Startnummer a bisl ab, was natürlich die Eigenschaften des Lenkers net beeinträchtigt!

Matze


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. November 2004)

verkaufe koxx forx gabel. gabel hat wenige kratzer und ist nur kurz gefahren worden (ca. 2monate).
die gabel hat eine 180er aufnahme.
tausche auch gegen koxx forx 190er...


----------



## johnny.winter (21. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe meine Seele.


das ding ist doch schon total "runtergeritten", oder?! und dafür 10?


----------



## aramis (22. November 2004)

Nee nee, is noch gut in Schuss. Kaum benutzt. Lag halt immer nur rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Habe hier ein SEEMANN Kit zu verkaufen: Der Kit ist fast neu ca. 3 Mon (30Std. gefahren) Der Rahmen ist 1050mm mit 380mm Streben, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, 10mm Offset. Gabel syntace Disc, Steuersatz ACROS 06. NP 1000 für 500 plus Porto.

P:S: der Rahmen ist steifer wie das XTP und wiegt 1650g mit Pulver


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

Hier noch ein SEEMANN Kit NEU mit Echo Urban Fork und ACROS Ah 02 zu verkaufen. Der Rahmen ist 1085mm mit 380mm Streben und 71,5° Lenkwinkel, Tretlageroffset 10mm+. Das Rad ist ein AUsstellungsstück und war nie zusammen gebaut. Sonderpreis 650 plus Porto.

Kit wie auf dem Bild , jedoch in matt schwarz aussen/silber innen


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. November 2004)

P.S. die SEEMANN werden bei Bergwerk in Pforzheim gebaut und nicht bei Hoffmann wie manche denken. Beste Ware aus dem Ländle


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2004)

verkaufe braune ty-all beläge. noch 70% erhalten und wurden ziemlich gerade abgefahren. fragen oder preisverhandlung bitte pm.


----------



## trialbiker (28. November 2004)

Hi,

verkaufe mein MONTY X - HYDRA, keine Wettbewerbe gefahren, Topzustand.

Preis 590 

Ps. Ihr bekommt einen neuen Satz Reifen von Monty und einen Helm dazu.

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter: 
[email protected]


Gruß


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hätte VR+HR 20" Reifen zu verkaufen der Marke MoNtY. Sie sind noch neu und nie gefahren. Haben möchte ich noch 25. Bei interesse PM od. Mail.

Mfg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich verkaufe ein Monty X-Hydra

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22559&item=5146693936&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## isah (13. Dezember 2004)

auf http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?
gibts jetzt ein "ZOO! Python Highend 2004"



> Ausstattung:
> 
> Reifen Maxxis Creepy Crawler (hinten u. vorne)
> 
> ...



Währungsrechner:



> 1300 Schweizer Franken = 847.126 Euro



Wer noch eins mit bg will...

EDIT: 

Hab meins auch nochmal bei ebay reingestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5148436826

Monty X-Hydra


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

besteht hier im forum die interesse an ein 20" Koxx Levelboss 04? Möchte mich von meinem Schatz trennen.

Es sind folgende teile dran.

Rahmen: Koxx Levelboss 04 20"

Gabel: Koxx Forxx

Innenlager: Try All 118mm ISIS

Kurbel: Try All 170mm ISIS

Freilauf: White Ind. ENO TRIAL

Pedal: VP-458

Kette: KMC Cool Chain

Bremsen: VR Magura Louise 160 HR HS 33 mit Try All belegen Braun

Vorbau: Try All

Felgen: VR & HR Try All Felge (Rot) mit Quando Nabe

Reifen: VR Try All Stiky 20 x 2.00 HR Maxxis Creepy Crawler 19 x 2.50

Steuersatz: Cane Creek

Kettenspanner: Try All

Brake Booster: Echo Magura 2-Loch

So das wahrs schreibt mir mal eure angebote. Bilder habe ich in meiner Galerie. 

Mfg Mario


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. Dezember 2004)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> besteht hier im forum die interesse an ein 20" Koxx Levelboss 04? Möchte mich von meinem Schatz trennen.
> 
> ...



Haste den Short oder den Long Levelboss??


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Dezember 2004)

es ist ein langes


----------



## konrad (20. Dezember 2004)

verkaufe VR bestehend aus echofelge 30mm,DT onyx discnabe und dt 2.0-1.8 speichen.
->bei interesse PN


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Dezember 2004)

sers,
verkaufe gebrauchtes X-Alp 20" von 2001, einige kratzer aber keine dellen oda risse, gutes anfängerbike.

bei interesse pm oda e-mail an mich. ich gebe dann weiter infos und bilder vom bike.

Jan


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. Dezember 2004)

verkaufe white industries eno freilauf. ist der rote mit glaube ich 36 einrastpunkten.(korrigiert mich wenns nicht korrekt ist)
der freilauf hat 18 zähne.
den freilauf hab ich ungefähr nen 3/4 jahr gefahren ist aber noch gut in schuß!
neupreis 95
will noch 55.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe Trialbike Klassiker von 1995 - Rahmenkit....

Mehr im Classic Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1652040#post1652040


----------



## panzerfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

ich uberlege ob ich mein xtp rahmen verkaufe.ob woll er sich richtig geil fährt und fett aus sieht ist er mir zu kurz.
es sind kaum kratzer dran
habe so an 550euros gedacht wenn einer intresse hat soll her sich melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (27. Dezember 2004)

Was sind'n das für geile Felgen?


----------



## aramis (27. Dezember 2004)

panzerfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich uberlege ob ich mein xtp rahmen verkaufe.ob woll er sich richtig geil fährt und fett aus sieht ist er mir zu kurz.
> es sind kaum kratzer dran
> habe so an 550euros gedacht wenn einer intresse hat soll her sich melden



Das Fahrrad ist amtierender deutscher Meister. Willstes wirklich verkaufen?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. Dezember 2004)

sieht aus wie einen ganz normale try-all felge ,halt in blau


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Dezember 2004)

ich veräussere noch ein paar trialparts!!!

-bashguard von echo/ *neu*/ ist li. und re. gekürtzt zwecks gewicht!
 neupreis 28 / ich möchte noch 20 incl. versand

-koxx bloxx 1 Paar *neu* ,braun, neupreis 22 / ich möchte noch 15 incl. versand
-koxx bloxx 1 Paar *gebraucht* (ca. 5,89mm belag) ,braun, ich möchte noch 11 incl. versand

-echo pads 1 Paar *fast neu* (warren nur ca.2 std. montiert/ gebremst) ,transparent, für maggie, möchte noch 15 incl. versand

-echo brakebooster/ 2-loch-aufnahme/ *gebraucht* ,schwarz, neupreis 30 / ich möchte noch 17 incl. versand

-muddy carbon brakebooster / 2-loch-aufnahme/ *gebraucht* ,carbon, neupreis war 55 / ich möchte noch 26 incl. versand

siehe signatur:
meine marta ist jetzt für 70 incl. versand zu haben!!!

das echo hr kann man für 37 incl. versand erwerben!!!


----------



## Berliner Team T (28. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fahrrad ist amtierender deutscher Meister. Willstes wirklich verkaufen?



Ne Ara da verwechselste was  nich das Fahrrad is Amtierender Deutscher Meister sondern der Vorbesitzer


----------



## panzerfahrer (28. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fahrrad ist amtierender deutscher Meister. Willstes wirklich verkaufen?




ja das ist mir einfach zu kurz .ich komme da mit nicht so gut klar.fährt sich aber besser als mein alter pure


----------



## Berliner Team T (28. Dezember 2004)

panzerfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist mir einfach zu kurz .ich komme da mit nicht so gut klar.fährt sich aber besser als mein alter pure



Und was hollste dir dann?? Ich würd dir raten hol dir den Coustellier Rahmen laut Robert soll der schön lang sein  *Das wär genau dein Ding*


----------



## Booomer (31. Dezember 2004)

Verkaufe ne Cannondale P-Bone Gabel, mit nem 20 cm langen Schaft
für 30 Euros incl. Versand.
und nen Tryall Vorbau in 90mm Länge und 15 Grad Neigung
für 17 Euros incl. Versand
bei Interesse PM oder Mail an mich


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Dezember 2004)

Falls einer von Euch billige Rahmen gebraucht oder neu (Bergwerk, Hoffmann, Seemann) sucht ab 200 oder diverse Rahmen-Kits kann er sich gerne melden!!!

P.S. auf Anfrage auch noch Pulcro und diverse Seemann komplett Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (3. Januar 2005)

so, hab noch ne hss33 mit wasser befültt und gebrauchten koxx belägen, an dem einen bremsteil is nur die farbe ein bisserl ab. die leitung war so lang, dass es an ein bt raven 5.0 gepasst hat und ist ja nicht das kürzeste 
ich werfe einfach mal 25 euro inklusive versand in den raum.





und einen schnuckeligen stabilen specialized vorbau mit 6 v2a schrauben (garantiert rostfrei und sehr stabil)
20 euro inkl. versand.


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Januar 2005)

hi

kannst du zu der magura noch die normalen anbauteile dazugeben?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe:
-Shimano XT Kurbeln 2003er modell->hollowtech 2. mit Hoffmann rockring.
habe die Kurbeln 6monate gefahren, haben die normalen kratzer, aber keine schwerwiegenden macken, also sind sie noch voll funktionsfÃ¤hig und noch lange nciht kaputt. die oktalink aufnahme is noch super, nix dran und die pedalgewinde sind auch wie neu.
NP: Kurbeln + RR = 180â¬
Ich mÃ¶chte noch 77â¬ incl. versand haben, da die kurbeln noch top in ordnung sind.
der preis is natÃ¼rlich verhandelbar.

-Shimano XT Oktalink tretlager in 73mm gehÃ¤use breite und 118mm Achsbreite. Das innenlager ist total neuwertig, wurde hÃ¶chstens 1monat benutzt. hat keine macken. NP 40â¬. Ich will noch 20â¬ INCL. Versand.

bei Intresse-> PM
Max


----------



## Levelboss (3. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe eine starre Hinterradnabe von Megamo.
Die Nabe ist ca. 2 Jahre alt und in einem guten Zustand.

Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## Bike Lane (6. Januar 2005)

verkaufe zoo python:
ist ziemlich standart mäßig aufgebaut, hat hinten aber einen profile mini nabe mit einer alex dx32 drinne.





und einen echo bounce rahmen





angebote bitte per pm oder email senden!!!

beide sachen sind noch top in schuss, das python hat blos ein paar kleine kratzer, der bounce rahmen ist noch ganz neu.


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe hier zum Schnäppchenpreis einen der letzten Bergwerk/Seemann Trialrahmen. Da ich den Sponsor gewechselt habe kann ich den Rahmen leider nicht mehr fahren. Der Rahmen war als Messemodel zusammengebaut jedoch nie im Einsatz. Würde diesen Kit wie auf dem Bild für *500* hergeben. In dem Rahmen ist eine neue Syntace (only Disc) und ein neuer Acros AH 06 Steuersatz. Das Bike ist von der Qualität her mit dem XTP zu vergleichen. Der Normalpreis liegt bei über *1000 Öhren * mit Gabel und Lager.
Die Geo ist wie das kurze XTP; Radstand 1050mm, Trelageroffset 10 über 0, Lenkwinkel 71°, Kettenstreben 380mm, 68mm BSA Tretlagergehäuse. Der Rahmen ist in flip-flop/silber pulverbeschichtet, das Dekor ist unter dem Klarpulver. Rahmengewicht 1670g mit Pulver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Januar 2005)

Habe hier auch noch ne XT wie auf dem Bild mit HTR-Umbau und Lager 121mm Gehäuse 68mm. Die Kurbel ist wie neu, nur die Linke hat ein paar kleine Kratzer. 85,00 Plus Porto!!!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (6. Januar 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe zoo python:
> ist ziemlich standart mäßig aufgebaut, hat hinten aber einen profile mini nabe mit einer alex dx32 drinne.
> 
> 
> ...




*Was soll denn das Python kosten?? Warum willst das überhaupt verkaufen?? Ist doch schon das 2005 model. (Zu alt kann es also nicht sein)*


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe Vorderrad für scheibenbremse:

DT Onyx Disc nabe silber is2000
DT revo 1,8/1,5/1,8 mm beidseitig schwarz
DT swiss alunippel GOLD
Rigida Taurus disc felge silber

32 loch das ganze

günstig abzugeben, meldet euch


----------



## panzerfahrer (8. Januar 2005)

verkaufe :
SL Scheibe 180mm nur eingebaut und dann gleich wieder aus gebaut.40euro
und Magura stahlflexleitung für felgenbremsen für vorne und hinten noch orginalverpackt.35euro

wenn intresse pm


----------



## ecols (8. Januar 2005)

die sthalflex würd ich schon nehmen aber die gibts bei ebay für 20eier


----------



## isah (8. Januar 2005)

aber die bei ebay ist soweit ich weiss keine orginale magura, den unterscheid merkt man !


----------



## ecols (8. Januar 2005)

ne das is ne spiegler      die ja nur marktführer in sachen stahlflex sind *gg* Neupreis: um die 90Euro..


----------



## sebi_trial (8. Januar 2005)

Zu Verkaufen

Zoo! Python Highend 04



Ausstattung:

ï§	Reifen Maxxis Creepy Crawler (hinten u. vorne)
ï§	Scheibenbremse Shimano XTR
ï§	Felgenbremse Magura HS33
ï§	Neuer Freilauf White Industries ENO TRIAL
ï§	Neue Gabel 
ï§	Neuer Vorbau

Das Bike wurde an 6 WettkÃ¤mpfen in der Kategorie Elite gefahren, und ist seit August 04 in gebrauch. Alle Komponenten sind in einem einwandfreien Zustand.

Das Bike kÃ¶nnt ihr auf www.vtcz.ch begutachten.	


Verkaufspreis: ca. 850Â



Sebastian Honegger
[email protected]


----------



## panzerfahrer (8. Januar 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> die sthalflex würd ich schon nehmen aber die gibts bei ebay für 20eier



ich habe die für 45 euro gekauft


----------



## Bwana (8. Januar 2005)

für 30 euro (versand und beläge inklusive)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Januar 2005)

verkaufe white industries eno freilauf. ist der rote mit glaube ich 36 einrastpunkten.(korrigiert mich wenns nicht korrekt ist)
der freilauf hat 18 zähne.
den freilauf hab ich ungefähr nen 3/4 jahr gefahren ist aber noch gut in schuß!
neupreis 95
will noch 50
bilder auf anfrage


----------



## Booomer (9. Januar 2005)

Cannondale P-Bone HIER


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe Michelin HR Trial Reifen (Belay, Hermance)!

Im Prinzip wie der HOT S 2.5 jedoch mit super Durchschlagschutz und weicherer Gummimischung. NP über 50 Euro. Ca. 75% Profil. Macht mir nen realistischen Preisvorschlag per mail an [email protected]

matze


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Januar 2005)

noch ein laufrad zu veräußern

XTR VR nabe
Mavic 117 ceramic felge
dt revo 1.8/1,5mm schwraz
Alu nippel gold oder rot, oder silberne messing nippel

36 loch

bei interesse pm, laufrad ist aber noch nicht fertig, mir fehlen noch ein paar teile dazu, aber wir können ja scho mal über preis etc reden


----------



## Fabi (10. Januar 2005)

siehe Signatur


----------



## trial jay (11. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe für 360 Euro plus Porto diesen Rahmen-Kit:

Rahmengröße XXS (25cm), Radstand (1050mm), Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Kettenstreben 390mm, Tretlageroffset 10mm über 0
Rahmengewicht ca. 1650 g mit Pulverbeschichtung

Ausstattung des Rahmen-Kit´s
Rahmen: Bergwerk Taurus (Rainbow-Glitter/Silber-Glitter glanz) 
Gabel: Echo Urban only Disc (Rainbow-Glitter glanz) 
Steuersatz: Acros AH 02 
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce (105mm/6°) 
Sattelstütze: Bergwerk 
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk 
Sattel: Selle Itale 





















Da ich leider nur selten Online bin, bitte bei Interesse erst per SMS 0151/17329710 und dann pn.

Gruß
Trial Jay


----------



## Kölle (11. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe 1 Jahr gefahrenen Devil Trial 26-Zoll Rahmen in weiß.

hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7127374446


----------



## trial jay (13. Januar 2005)

Das Bike von mir ist bereits verkauft! Wollte den Beitrag lössen aber das geht wohl nicht


----------



## Pedä__ (14. Januar 2005)

am sonntag läuft mein monty bei ebay aus!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5155627521&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


grüße pedä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Januar 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe zoo python:
> ist ziemlich standart mäßig aufgebaut, hat hinten aber einen profile mini nabe mit einer alex dx32 drinne.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi hab mal ne frage hast du dein Rahmen schon verkauft bzw. verkaufst du deinen Rahmen auch einzelnt wenn ja wieviel willst du dafür haben.


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Januar 2005)

oh ich trottel wollte eigentlich ne pm schicken


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe XTR Schaltwerk, kurzer Käfig. Möchte noch 50 euro incl. Versand haben.
Bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Januar 2005)

siehe signatur.....bitte nur melden, wer auch wirklich interesse an dem bike hat!! danke.....

Jan


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Januar 2005)

Ich hab immernoch den Echo Vorbau hier rumliegen. 110mm lang, 31,8mm klemmung bei 5% steigung. Bei interesse PM!

aca


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. Januar 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Januar 2005)

Hoffmans legendäres Fat Pipe zu verkaufen.

Keine Dellen, kaum Kratzer. Innenlager neu, Steuersatz fast neu. Avid Bremsen neuwertig mit neuen Zügen (+Hüllen) und neuen Bremsbelägen. Die Bremse ist sehr leichtgängig und funktioniert Super.

Das Bike ist geeignet bis ca. 1,50 m Körpergröße. Es wird verkauft, weil es für meinen Sohn zu klein geworden ist. Er hat mit 8 1/2 damit angefangen, jetzt ist er 11. Das Rad war perfekt für seinen Einstieg.


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe einen ungefahrenen Hoffmann Rahmen von 2003 mit Echo Urban Gabel und neuem Acros Steuersatz und HTR Tretlager (4 kant). Der Kit geht für für 260 Euro inkl. Porto raus.

Rahmengröße (22cm), Radstand (1050mm), Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Kettenstreben 400mm, Tretlageroffset 05mm über 0
Die Dekore sind unter der zweiten Klarpulverschicht kratzfest aufgebracht 
Rahmengewicht ca. 1580 g mit Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## konrad (18. Januar 2005)

VERKAUFE:echo pure gabel,disc only.wurde ca. 4monate gefahren...ein paar kleine kratzer....sonst TOP!
schaft is 185mm lang.

bei interesse->PM


----------



## artcore (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Jungs...

Suche 20" oder 26" Trialbike... Nur komplett!!!!

Einfach mal alles anbieten!!!!

[email protected]

greetz... phil (berlin)


----------



## Kailinger (20. Januar 2005)

Nachdem das bei Ebay nicht geklappt hat, wirds nun verschleudert:

Verkaufe Heavy Tools Alu Pro 20â Framekit mit LRS, Gabel, Vorbau, Sattel, Reifen usw...

Mit dem Rahmen wird folgendes ZubehÃ¶r verkauft: die original Heavy Tools Gabel mit dem original verbauten Kegelrollensteuersatz und Vorbau. Weiterhin der original Trialsattel mit SattelstÃ¼tze. Hinzu kommt der original Laufradsatz + Ritzel mit einem Paar 20â Trialreifen (Profil ca. 50 %). Ein Patroneninnenlager und die Kette sind auch mit dabei. Die originalen Kurbeln lege ich umsonst dazu, da die Kettenblattseite verbogen ist. Fotos der Teile finden sich in unten stehendem Link. 

Der Rahmen hat am Unterzug des Bashguards einen Riss (sh. Fotos). Dieser Riss ist nun schon eine ganze Weile drin und verÃ¤nderte sich nicht. FÃ¼r die StabilitÃ¤t des Rahmens ist diese Stelle meiner Ansicht nach unkritisch. Das Rahmenmaterial 7005 T6 kann auch recht einfach geschweisst werden.

Das Rad kann schnell auch ohne spezielle Trialparts (die sind ja dabei ) aufgebaut werden und stellt glaub eine echt gute Basis zum Einstieg in den Trialsport da.

Viele Fotos des Rahmenkits kÃ¶nnen unter folgendem Link betrachtet werden:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5789/ 

FÃ¼r 99 EUR wÃ¼rd ich das ganze hergeben, Versandkosten trÃ¤gt der KÃ¤ufer.

Mail an [email protected]

GruÃ Kai


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe meinen XTP long Rahmen (is des Modell ohne das CNC Steuerrohrteil). Habe ihn jetzt ziemlich genau ein Jahr gefahren. Preis is Verhandlungssache. Bilder auf Anfrage, muss ich noch machen..

Also wer Interesse hat --> PM 

(Ich verkauf ihn weil ich mal was neues probiern will)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Januar 2005)

Aufgrund von neuanschaffung verkaufe ich mein Monty X-Lite`04 Titan mit Luise. Felgen sind aufgebohrt, Pedalen gegen Shimano DX ausgetauscht.
Es ist ziemlich genau 10 Monate alt und top gepflegt. Es weist leichte  gebrauchsspuren auf. Es ist noch nie im Wettkampf benutzt worden.




970,- (inkl. porto)


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe meinen XTP long Rahmen (is des Modell ohne das CNC Steuerrohrteil). Habe ihn jetzt ziemlich genau ein Jahr gefahren. Preis is Verhandlungssache. Bilder auf Anfrage, muss ich noch machen..

Also wer Interesse hat --> PM

(Ich verkauf ihn weil ich mal was neues probiern will)

EDIT:
Verkaufe ihn incl. XT 122mm Vierkant Innenlager und Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz. Und n neongelbes Koxx Sticker Set gibts auch noch dazu.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (21. Januar 2005)

Tag, ich überlege mein 26" zu verkaufen und mir ein 20" anzulegen.







Rahmen: Zoo Pitbull 2005 1065mm
gabel: Kinesis Alu mit Cantis
Bremsen: 2002er HS33 vorne und hinten (100% dicht und mit wasser+frostschutz befüllt)
Kurbeln: FSA Power Pro
Steuersatz: Try All
Lenker: Answer 680mm DH-Lenker
Vorbau: 90mm Roox DH Commander
Reifen: Schwalbe Little Albert 2.1 vorne, Fat albert 2.35 hinten
Laufräder: VR Mavic harteloxierte Felge + Shimano Nabe, HR Onyx Nabe + 42mm Try All Felge
Pedalen: Try All schwarz

Preis: 900euro inc. Versand

Bei Interesse PN an mich !


----------



## AcaPulco (21. Januar 2005)

Ich würd den Rahmen jederzeit nehmen, das weist du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (22. Januar 2005)

will mein disc vorderrad loswerden, bestehend aus:

DT Onyx disc Nabe VR, silber, schrift entfernt, 32 loch, is2000
DT Revolution 1,8/1,5/1,8mm schwarz, neu
DT Nippel Alu rot eloxiert, neu
Mavic X223 silber, oder Rigida Taurus silber, beide gebraucht aber in gutem 
Zustand

Gewicht mit mavic 780g, mit Taurus ca 730-740g

Preis 63 euro incl versand


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7129175395&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## artcore (23. Januar 2005)

also falls jemand ne kultige Stadtrakete sucht... mein Zaskar LE steht zum Verkauf...   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5159476477


----------



## ringo667 (24. Januar 2005)

ich hätte noch ein Monty x-lite von 2002
2x Magura HS33 mit Stahlflex Leitung
neue Pedale
neues Hinterrad
Es hat die Farbe gelb.

genauere Angaben und Fotos können per pm angefragt werden

Bin selber nur 3 Monate damit gefahren, habe mir dann ein 26" geholt, weil es für meine Körpergrösse doch etwas zu klein war.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (24. Januar 2005)

Tag hab mal bissi die Garage ausgerümpelt und folgendes steht zum Verkauf:

Mavic 521 Felge 36 Loch angeflext:






Sun Rhyno Lite + Shimano LX VR Laufrad (Achse müsste neu gekauft werden, weil gebrochen. sonst aber top in Ordnung):






Sun Ringlé Plattform-Pedalen mit austauschbaren Pins (die sehen vielleicht abgenutzter aus als sie eigentlich sind. Die haben noch mehr Grip als meine neuen Try All. Lager sind OK):






Alle Laufräder haben keine Höhen- oder Seitenschläge und sind somit nahezu 100% zentriert und auch nicht lange in Gebrauch gewesen.

Alle Preise sind VHB, einfach PN an mich mit Gebot!


----------



## Trialerray (24. Januar 2005)

Jo ! 

Verkaufe mein 2003 X-Lite ! Sieht aus wie das 04 X-Lit oben, ist nur schwarz/weiss  ! Mit Louise vorn und HS 33 hinten, Stahlflex hinten, DMR V8  ! Sonst guter Zustand, kein Wettbewerb, will entweder aufhören oder mir nen 26 " holen, 20" bei 191 cm Körpergröße , is richtig unbequem ! VB 850,- inklusive Versand in D Bei Interesse [email protected] oder ne PN schreiben !

Stay Tuned ! Ray


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Januar 2005)

der XTP Rahmen ist jetzt bei ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7130227852


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe Kinesis Starrgabel 425mm Einbauhöhe mit Cantis. Kann man gut und gerne als neuwertig bezeichnen.

50euro + Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Januar 2005)

Verkaufe Zoo Lenker, 2 Monate gefahren. Möchte noch 49 incl. Versand haben.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Januar 2005)

s. Signatur!! 
ich kann auch Bilder schicken, bei Intresse.
Preis ist reine Verhandlungssache.....!!
Max


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Februar 2005)

Kinesis Starrgabel, jetz zum Sonderpreis

reduziert von 50euro auf *40euro* !


----------



## planetary1 (7. Februar 2005)

Vefkaufe:

Magura Bremsgriff HS-33 links   EUR40,-  +versand (neuwertig, unbenutzt)
Magura Bremskolben M6/M8  EUR15,-  +versand (neuwertig, unbenutzt)
Lenker "Roox Torque Bar"  EUR15,-  +versand  (with shims, used with some scratches, but otherwise in good shape)
CNC vorbau  EUR10,-  +versand (purchased from Trialsin USA excellent condition, used for short time only, 90mm x ??, please see picture)

bei interesse, PM


sorry for the mixture of English and German.. 

:::dan:::


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe Lenker Vorbau-Combi. Vorbau is 10° 110mm, Zoo Lenker. Beides nur ca. 2 Monate gefahren. 
NP: 100,-

Möchte noch 69 incl. Versand haben. Festpreis!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe MaguraHS33 2002er Modell in rot für vorne links! Alles dicht und mit dest.Wasser befüllt + Frostschutz   
Sind noch Zoo! Beläge drauf mit ca.70% Restbelag. Gebote per PN an mich.
P.S.: Bilder kommen heut abend denke ich mal.


----------



## Rome (9. Februar 2005)

Hi Tobe 
Nachdem du jetzt dein Pitbull jetzt noch mit Disc aufgemotzt hast ist deine Überlegung bezüglich Verauf wohl hinfällig oder?
Rome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Februar 2005)

Ja das behalt ich jetzt


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Februar 2005)

verkaufe hinterad mit 

-Hope XC Nabe(für 5loch aufnahme, aber ohne dem spider, also felgenbremsnabe) mit stahlfreilauf für 9-fach
-DT comp
-alunippel
-D521 angeflext, 36 loch

zustand einwandfrei, preis 70 euro


----------



## AcaPulco (10. Februar 2005)

*Verkaufe Echo Pure 26" Rahmen*
2004er Modell
1065mm Radstand

Wurde seit Juli letzten Jahres gefahren. Noch top in Schuss. Zu dem Rahmen gibs ein Schaltauge, Sattel + Sattelstütze und noch Schnellspanner. 

Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Einstiegsrahmen. Wollte noch 300 für alles zusammen. Bei interesse, PM.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe:



 Michelin C24 2.5 nur einen Tag gefahren, quasi wie neu. 
  35 Euro plus Versand. Festpreis!



 Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35 front only, snake skin. Bin ihn nur einen Tag        gefahren. Ist also fast wie neu.
 Möcht noch 20 plus Versand haben. Festpreis!

Wer Interesse hat -- > PM

Chris


----------



## ph!L (13. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe  D721 mit XT Nabe ( ohne Disc aufnahme)
             Photos gibts gerne auf Anfrage, einfach ne PM schicken...


----------



## Domino (15. Februar 2005)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzen BT Raven 4.0 Rahmen?
Der Rahmen ist sechs-sieben Monate alt und hat nur ein paar Kratzer, keine Risse, Dellen usw.
Bei Interesse PM!


mfg 
alex


----------



## Schlingsi (15. Februar 2005)

Domino schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzen BT Raven 4.0 Rahmen?
> Der Rahmen ist sechs-sieben Monate alt und hat nur ein paar Kratzer, keine Risse, Dellen usw.
> Bei Interesse PM!
> 
> ...



mensch alex... erstens wusste ich gar nicht das du ein BT hast und zweitens, was holste dir denn jetzt??


----------



## Domino (15. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> mensch alex... erstens wusste ich gar nicht das du ein BT hast und zweitens, was holste dir denn jetzt??






den BT hab ich noch nicht so lang.ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher was ich mir hole.
vielleicht ein KOT  ms2      .bin ja den BT kaum gefahren,wegen der blöden arbeit  .
und dein neues COUST schon fertig aufgebaut?


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe hier 3 Michelin Service Cours Trial Reifen. Der Reifen hat die größe 26x2,2 und wiegt ca. 1150g. Der Reifen wurde von Thierry Girard zusammen mit Michelin speziell für MTB-Trial entwickelt. Die Mischung ist mit einem Maxxis in 42a zu vergleichen. Der Reifen hat ausser der Farbe nichts mit dem Hot S gleich. Pro Stück 25 Euro plus Versand, bei 3 Reifen 70 Euro plus Versand.


----------



## ph1L (16. Februar 2005)

ich hätte evtl. Interesse.
Wie sind die Reifen von der Plattensicherheit?
Machen sich die 300g weniger im Vergleich zum Maxxis arg bemerkbar oder wieso fährst du sie net selber?

Ich stelle diese Frage nicht per PM da es evtl. noch mehr Leute hier interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. Februar 2005)

Vom Durchschlagschutz sind die Reifen genauso gut wie alle anderen Michelin-DH-Reifen.
Ich hatte mal so einen roten Reifen, der hat allerdings 200g mehr gewogen, also 1250g.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Reifen hat ausser der Farbe nichts mit dem Hot S gleich.



Das is doch sogar das gleiche Profil ?


----------



## Levelboss (16. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Das is doch sogar das gleiche Profil ?



Nein, es ist zwar ähnlich, aber nicht identisch.


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte evtl. Interesse.
> Wie sind die Reifen von der Plattensicherheit?
> Machen sich die 300g weniger im Vergleich zum Maxxis arg bemerkbar oder wieso fährst du sie net selber?
> 
> Ich stelle diese Frage nicht per PM da es evtl. noch mehr Leute hier interessiert.



Also habe die Reifen mal gewogen die haben 1150g. Sind ja auch 2,2 und nicht 2,35 wie Maxxis...Durchschlag ist gleich null mit den Reifen. Verkaufe sie nur weil ich wieder mehr auf 20" gehen will.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Februar 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchschlag ist gleich *null* mit den Reifen.


 
der schutz oder die wahrscheinlichkeit?....fallen die breit aus?


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> der schutz oder die wahrscheinlichkeit?....fallen die breit aus?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit!!! Die fallen wie ein 2,3 Schwalbe King Jim aus...


----------



## kingpin18 (20. Februar 2005)

Servus 

hab mal wieder was zum Verkaufen.

DT SWISS Onyx VR Nabe 20  

Gewicht: 115 g

Sun Rim´s  Mach IV Silber + schwalbe Felgenband 20

Zusammen 40

Das alles ist 26"

Dann hätte ich noch ein satz Monty Reifen (VR+HR) unbenutzt. 
Preis 25

Bei interesse schreibt mir ne PM

Mfg Mario


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo habe auch ein paar Teile zu verkaufen:
1x Maxxis TT-Larsen Reifen 26x2.35 60a. Zustand sehr gut.Nur 3mal gefahren
1x Maxxis TT-Larsen Reifen 26x2.00  Falt.Zustand sehr gut.Nur 3mal gefahren
Vorderrad DT-Swiss 26".Komplett eingespeicht mit Disc-Centerlocknabe und Scheibe 160mm.Farbe schwarz.Leichte Kratzer keine Seiten.-und Höhenschläge.
1xHinterrad 26" Alexrims komplett eingespeicht mit Hüginabe.Zustand sehr gut.
Felge gelocht und geöst mit Felgenband rot.Nabe silber Felge und Speichen schwarz.
1xEcho Pure only Disc Gabel.2Monate alt keine Kratzer oder Dellen wie neu.
Farbe silber.Schaft würde gekürzt.
1xKore-Vorbau schwarz,leichte Kratzer Länge 110mm
1xAnswer ProTaper Lenker Länge 700mm
1xVorderradnabe Hügi schwarz für Felgenbremsen
1xMagura HS33 für Vorderrad mit Hebel rechts.Stahlflexleitung,befüllt u.s.w.
Farbe silber
1xTretlager Octalink 68/113 Zustand sehr gut

Alle Preise VHB
Bei Interesse bitte PM auf Wunsch auch Bilder


----------



## ringo667 (20. Februar 2005)

Habe das Monty jetzt bei Ebay rein!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5167755759&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Februar 2005)

Servus da am Freitag Freipaket-Freitag ist, wollt ich nochma auf das zeug in meiner Signatur hinweisen. Also wer heute noch kauft, bezahlt nichts fürs verschicken !


----------



## Schlingsi (24. Februar 2005)

verkaufe eine gebrauchte

*KOXX FORXX* Gabel!


Die Gabel ist kaum gefahren und TOP in Schuss.


----------



## matthias,wandel (24. Februar 2005)

Verkaufe:

1*XTR V-Brake Bremshebel M950 ->links<-

Zustand ist absolut NEU, ungefahren, noch nicht einmal montiert gewesen!!! Kein Kratzer, noch mit original Schmiermittel von Shimano behaftet.
Geeignet für V-Brake und/oder Mechanische Scheibenbremse.

Preis per PM

hier noch ein Bild...


----------



## panzerfahrer (24. Februar 2005)

verkaufe immer mein xtp


----------



## ringo667 (27. Februar 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Monty jetzt bei Ebay rein!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5167755759&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



wollte nur noch mal daran erinnern,dass die Auktion heute abend endet.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (27. Februar 2005)

Laufräder zu verkaufen
Preis VHB
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (1. März 2005)

Hab auch noch was zu verkaufen siehe: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5170762757&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## trial jay (2. März 2005)

So habe noch ein gutes Pulcro zu verkaufen. Das Bike hat einen 1045mm Radstand und 400mm Kettenstreben, der Lenkwinkel ist 71°. Die komplette  Ausstattung ist Shimano Deore mit Sunn Mammoth HR Felge und HS 33 Magura sowie einen Answer Protaper Lenker (680mm). Bike ist ca. 1 1/2 Jahre in gebrauch gewesen und hat einen super Zustand. Reifen Pulverung und Verschleißteile sind Neu !!! Der Sattel (Trialsattel) wird endgegen dem Bild mitgeliefert. Preis VHB 450 Euro, bei Interesse einfach pn oder unter 0151/17329710


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. März 2005)

Hallo
Verkaufe 2x Monty221TI Modell 2004.Die Bikes sind in einem Topzustand,sie wurden von meinen beiden Söhnen 9 und 8 Jahre alt gefahren.Die Bikes wurden im August 04 gekauft.
Preis VHB
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## futzie (2. März 2005)

Hallo,

verkaufe gelochte Alex DX32 Felge. 36 Loch. Sie wurde noch nie eingespeicht; ist also wirklich nagelneu. Sie wiegt selbstgewogene 698g. Als VB dachte ich mir 45 Euro plus Versand.

Mathias


----------



## ChrisKing (4. März 2005)

verkaufe einen Zoo Lenker, 2 Monate gefahren, 59 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. März 2005)

Hallo an alle,setze nochmal Bilder von den 2 Montys rein,da sie anscheinend in der vorigen Anzeige nicht mehr funktionieren.
Also ich verkaufe 2 Montys 221TI,die Bikes sind im August 2004 von mir gekauft worden.Neupreis war 1599 pro Stück.Die Bikes wurden von meinen 2 Söhnen 8und 9Jahre alt gefahren und sind in einem Topzustand.Zu jedem Bike wird ein Reserveaufklebersatz und zusätzlich ein neuer Satz Reifen beigelegt.Preisvorstellung ist 1000.Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Hinterrad(Alex-Felge gelocht und geöst,Hüginabe und Dt-Swiss Speichen,guter Zustand keine Höhen.-und Seitenschläge).Ein Vorderrad DT-Swiss geöst mit Centerlocknabe und Scheibe 160mm.Eine Echo-Pure Gabel nur Disk einmal gefahren,wie neu.Einen Answer Pro Taper Lenker und einen Kore Vorbau.Dann habe ich noch 2 Mäntel TT-Larssen 2,35 und 2.10x 26 wie neu.
Alle Preise VHB
Bilder auf Wunsch


----------



## kochikoch (6. März 2005)

hi,

habe zwar nix fürs bike zum verkaufen dafür aber ein auto!
http://www.autoscout24.de/home/index/detail.asp?ts=4357901&id=onhvrqm2mkh


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. März 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> habe zwar nix fürs bike zum verkaufen dafür aber ein auto!
> http://www.autoscout24.de/home/index/detail.asp?ts=4357901&id=onhvrqm2mkh



ich bin bereit dir ganze 10 zu zahlen!!!


----------



## kochikoch (6. März 2005)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bereit dir ganze 10 zu zahlen!!!


ok dafür bekommst den kassenzettel vom mp3 radio


----------



## panzerfahrer (6. März 2005)

verkaufe noch eine "mavic X 317 Disc" felge
für ein zehner plus versand

und immer noch ein xtp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (6. März 2005)

in welcher farbe und welcher lochanzahl is die x317?


----------



## panzerfahrer (6. März 2005)

32Loch selber
 und sie ist noch neu


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. März 2005)

Hab ein Monty jetzt in Ebay drin
Monty


----------



## BommelMaster (7. März 2005)

verkaufe Hinterrad mit Hope sport nabe, stahlfreilauf 9fach, 36 loch, dt comp, alunippel, D521 angeflext

Preis 69 euro


----------



## konrad (8. März 2005)

verkaufe:
*ENO-trial für 99* 
42mm try-all felge+rotes felgenband für 40

beide preise inkl. versand
beide teile absolut neu!
bei interesse-->pm


----------



## Kieferos (9. März 2005)

Neuwertige Mavic 521 CD in 32 L. Minimaler Abrieb an den Flanken !


----------



## kochikoch (10. März 2005)

so jungs jetzt schnallt euch an!
der link ist unbeschreibbar!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7141103368&rd=1

für jeden der noch ein gutes bike zum kleinen preis sucht!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. März 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs jetzt schnallt euch an!
> der link ist unbeschreibbar!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7141103368&rd=1
> ...




He - Die Sau hat meine Konstruktionszeichnungen geklaut!!    

Jetzt werden die Chinesen wieder mit dem Kopieren beginnen   

Supertrialrahmenkonstruierendermensch

Raimund


----------



## kochikoch (11. März 2005)

das ist der hammer oder?
sag wem fällt sowas ein ist das spaß oder der volle ernst?
was man nicht alles bei ebay findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (13. März 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

habe hier noch einen Traum Laufradsatz zu verkaufen. Ist wie neu, war nur ca. 80 km in einem Tourenbike zum einfahren der Nabe eingebaut. Preis komplett 550 VHB. HR Chris King Classic 32° mit DT Comp und Alex DX 32, VR Tune King 32° mit DT Supercomp und Mavic F219. Mit diesem Laufradsatz hat man keine Probleme mehr egal was für ein Fahrstil man hat. Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. März 2005)

Hier habe ich auch noch etwas zu versteigern....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5174770023&rd=1


----------



## Benzman22 (14. März 2005)

hey sebi, hast du den rahmen kit den ich letzte woche ersteigert hab schon abgeschickt?



Mfg Bastian


----------



## trial jay (14. März 2005)

falscher Thread


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. März 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> hey sebi, hast du den rahmen kit den ich letzte woche ersteigert hab schon abgeschickt?
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg Bastian



Aber klar ist der schon raus, Geld war halt erst am Do. drauf aber dann habe ich ihn gleich Freitag raus.....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. März 2005)

Verkaufe Magura Martha Bremssattel 2003'er Modell.
bin den ein knappes jahr gefahren, etwa 10monate. Hat sehr wenige gebrauchspuren, und auch sehr wenige kratzer. Die bremsbeläge sind nagelneue Performance beläge, bin diese 1woche gefahren. also gerade mal eingefahren.
Verkaufe es nur, weil wegen einem sturz der hebel kaputt gegangen is und ich mir einfach ne kmplt. neue bremse geholt habe.
Und ne bremsleitung für vorne gibts auch noch dazu....
ich möchte 27 incl. versand haben (also 20+7 vers. Versand), da die beläge noch so neu sind...
bei Intresse-> PM
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial jay (15. März 2005)

So meine Herrn,

habe auch noch etwas zu verkaufen. Seemann 26" Trial-Kit bestehend aus Rahmen, Echo Urban Gabel (only Disc) und Acros AH 02 Steuersatz. NP war vor einem 1/2 Jahr über 1000 Euro gewesen. Habe den Kit neu gepulvert. Der Rahmen hat zwei Dellen im Unterrohr die bei Trialbikes wohl auch üblich sind, aber sonst hat er keinerlei Spuren oder Risse. Der Rahmen ist steifer wie alles was ihr davor in der Hand hattet!!! Wollte für den Kit noch *380 Euro* VHB haben. 

Hier die Geometriedaten:






Hier der Rahmen mit Gabel und Steuersatz wie er jetzt ist (Teile werden nicht verkauft):






Hier noch ein paar Fotos wie er verarbeitet ist. Bild weicht von der Farbe ab!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (15. März 2005)

verkaufe Tryall Rockring Fürt Ritzel bis 20 Zähne, bin ihn nur einen Tag gefahrn. Preis is Verhandlungssache.






und dann hab ich nochn Michelin C24. 2.5 und n Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35 (snake skin, weiche Mischung) zu verkaufen. Beide nur 2 Tage gefahren. Also fast wie neu.

Möcht für den C24 noch 25 plus Versand und für den Schwalbe 22 incl. Versand.

Und einen Zoo Lenker, siehe Signatur


----------



## Wilfired (16. März 2005)

Und ich gebe schweren Herzens meinen ultraseltenen Trial-Schatz ab (wegen eines noch selteneren bengalischen Schatzes und der damit verbundenen kostenintensiven deutsch-beng. Hochzeit). D. h. ihr kommt ihr hiermit in die fast einmalige Gelegenheit,

1 GT Team Trials (original 20"-Trialbike)

zu ergattern. Zustand gebraucht, aber komplett original ausgestattet (z. B. Magura Race-Line gelb).
Die Classic-Trial-Freaks unter euch wissen, wovon ich rede: Genau, es ist das Modell, das GT für und mit Hansjörg Rey entwickelt hat,
Baujahr ca. 1990 (!), offizieller Neupreis von GT damals 4290 DM (!!!), der Vorbesitzer hat 3000 DM hingeblättert, davon gibt´s sogar noch die Originalrechnung! Ich hab das Trialbike seit 1995 (seit 10 Jahren)
Meines Wissens wurden vom Team Trials nur 50 Stück weltweit und davon sogar nur 5 oder 10 Stück nach Deutschland ausgeliefert (berichtigt mich, wenn ich hier falsch informiert wurde)

Nähere Infos + Preisverhandlungen unter 0 89/50 00 51 04 oder Handy 01 79/74 63 106


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. März 2005)

So Freunde nach langem überlegen werde ich mich doch von meinem Baby trennen!!! Das Bike ist mit den besten Teilen die man auf dem Markt bekommen kann aufgebaut worden. Es war eigendlich für mich zum fahren gedacht gewesen, doch ist es mir doch zu klein. (wollte auf 20" umsteigen wegen massiven Rückenproblemen) Ich bin mit diesem Rad nur 2 mal je eine halbe Stunde gefahren. Eigendlich auch nur in Saarbrücken wo es ausgestellt war.

Nun zur Austattung;*Rahmen Hoffmann Sonderanfertigung mit CNC Yoke, Gabel Echo Sondermodel (only HS 33), AH 06 Steuersatz, Zoo Compo, Felgen Viz, Naben VR Tune Mig 70- HR Quando Gold, Speichen Sapim, Reifen & Schläuche Maxxis, Kette Rohloff, Kurbel Monty ISIS 2005, Lager FSA Titan, Freilauf Eno Trial (18 Z), Ritzel Try All Chrome (13 Z), Pedale VP, Bremsen HS 33 Mod. 05 mit Griffweitenverlängerung, Griffe Try All. Der Rahmen ist speziell Pulverbeschichtet mit Dekor unter dem Klarpulver, also kein verkratzen mehr.*

Habe einige Teile für das Bike eloxieren lassen, die Optik ist somit mehr als fett, absolu Porno die Karre. Das Bike wiegt so wie es ist 8,8kg. Die Geo ist wie das Benito XTP oder das Monty 2005 X-Lite. Mein Preis lag bei guten 2000 Euro komplett, möchte 1500 Euro VHB.

Bilder sind hier zu sehen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1797434&postcount=123

Bei Intersse einfach pn....

Gruß
Sebi


----------



## artcore (19. März 2005)

Hallo Jungens...

hab mir vor einem monat ein *nicolai trial * zugelegt, weil ich wieder mit dem trialen anfangen wollte. leider mußte ich feststellen, das meine handgelenke das einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. 4 brüche gehen halt nicht einfach so spurlos daran vorbei...

deswegen steht es jetzt hier zum verkauf. finds echt traurig, da ich mich echt riesig über das bike gefreut habe. der vorbesitzer ist boomer. von dem hab ich das rad hier auch aus dem forum gekauft...

bilder gibts auf anfrage unter: [email protected]

haben würde ich gern 900

so, nun mal ran an die bouletten. bald ist sommer


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. März 2005)

Hi. an deiner stelle würde ihc nicht sofort aufgeben, sondern mla einen anderen Lenker probieren, da der try-all nicht gerade habdgelenk freundlich ist.
Ich würde mal einen echo probieren, weil der gebogen ist und du den so verstellen kannst wie es dir am liebsten ist. probier es mal, es müsste helfen....wenn nciht kannstes immernoch verkaufen.....
Max


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (19. März 2005)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich fahr zur Zeit nur mit Bandage. Ich kann mein Handgelenk kaum drehen, glaub ich müsste dochma Pause einlegen.


----------



## koxxfan (20. März 2005)

Hätte ein ZOO! Pittbull 05 ab zu geben. Bin es 6 Monate gefahren.Es hat keine dellen oder risse.Wollte noch 450. In besonderen fällen würde ich noch 400 nehmen.Bei interesse mailt mir oder eine pm.

Mfg koxxfan


----------



## ChrisKing (21. März 2005)

ich verkaufe vielleicht meinen coustellier Rahmen. Hab ihn jetz knapp 2 Monate und bin ihn davon aber nur 3 oder 4 mal gefahren. NP liegt bei 470 euro (bei Coustellier). Möchte noch 370 plus Versand haben.

Also wer Interesse hat, einfach PM schreiben.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. März 2005)

Siehe Sig. Is immernoch und weiterhin zu haben, müsst euch nur melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## groningerradler (23. März 2005)

Grove Innovations Rahmen ( fluoreszierender Rahmen !! ) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein Spitzenrad im Keller und will es nun verkaufen. Habe es vor 7 Jahren gebraucht von einem bikefreak gekauft. Da ich es gerne im Umkreis Berlin - Selbstabholer - verkaufen möchte, wende ich mich an diese Rubrik.

Unter http://home.t-online.de/home/joachimhenn/mtb_grove.htm findet ihr eine erste unfertige Beschreibung des Rades.

Anregungen/Angebote  - welche infos sind wichtig ( bessere Aufnahmen muss ich noch machen ) und Angebote bitte an mich als PM.



Joachim


----------



## Kieferos (23. März 2005)

Neuwertige Mavic 521 CD in 32 L. Minimaler Abrieb an den Flanken !


----------



## Schevron (23. März 2005)

@groningerradler
Dir ist aber schon bewußt das das Rad so viel mit Trial zu tun hat wie ne Kuh mit Kunstturnen, oder???


----------



## ringo667 (25. März 2005)

Verkaufe ein Echo  ES-2 Rahmenkit

mit
-Vorbau
-XTR steuersatz
-Echo Gabel
-hs33 adapter
-Octalink Innenlager mit LX Kurbeln Ritzel 22 Z. + Rockring

bei Interesse PM

Gruß


----------



## artcore (26. März 2005)

Mein Nicolai steht auch noch immer zum Verkauf... (siehe oben)...
bei Interesse: [email protected]


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2005)

verkaufe einen Michelin HOT S 2.2 schwarz, nur einen Tag gefahren. Möchte incl. Versand noch 22 Euro haben.


----------



## panzerfahrer (27. März 2005)

verkauf m ein xtp noch.wollte noch so 300 euros haben.
ergestellt 12/2003.dann ist bis november 04 Marco Hösel damit rum gehüpft.dann hab ich den rahmen von ihm abgekauft.

bei intresse PM


----------



## Levelboss (27. März 2005)

Ich habe immer noch eine starre Megamo-Nabe anzubieten.
36 Loch


----------



## Bike Lane (27. März 2005)

Hab einige Sachen zu verkaufen:

syntace vector lowrider 12* 680mm
syntace megaforce 6* 105mm
3x magura m6/m8 bremssattel
1x magura m6/m6 bremssattel
4fach echobooster neu
2fach echobooster neu
koxxbooster
try-all mod vorbau 25,4mm
16zahn chris king ritzel
tune schnellspanner
try-all vorbauspacer carbon 5mm







profileracing mini nabe//alex dx32//dtswiss 2.0mm//dtswiss hexagonal 12mm//try-all felgenband//schwalbe schlau//echo supa reifen







bei interesse einfach PM oder EMAIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. März 2005)

was willste für den koxx 20" vorbau haben ? und wie is die geo oder gibts da nur eine ?

edit: oh sorry email kommt


----------



## BommelMaster (27. März 2005)

was willst du für den lenker und den hinteren tune spanner(titanversion)???


----------



## ChrisKing (28. März 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe vielleicht meinen coustellier Rahmen. Hab ihn jetz knapp 2 Monate und bin ihn davon aber nur 3 oder 4 mal gefahren. NP liegt bei 470 euro (bei Coustellier). Möchte noch 370 plus Versand haben.
> 
> Also wer Interesse hat, einfach PM schreiben.



Hab mich jetz entschieden ihn zu verkaufen. Bilder gibts auf Anfrage. Kann ihn allerdings erst Mitte bis Ende April verkaufen.

Chris


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. März 2005)

verkaufe einen Hoffmann Answer Rahmen mit Koxx Forxx und Steuersatz. Der Rahmen hat folgende Maße:*Rahmengröße XXXS (20cm), Radstand (1055mm), Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Kettenstreben 390mm, Tretlageroffset 10mm über 0*
Der Rahmen ist wie da mir der Radstand etwas zu kurz war (Fehler vom Hersteller) und ich ihn nie gefahren bin. Würde den Kit für 350 Euro plus Porto verkaufen. NP liegt bei ca. 900 Euro. Die Teile haben keinerlei Spuren,-Risse,-oder Dellen. Die Gabel ist für 180mm Scheibe und der Steuersatz ist ein Acros AH 02. Der Rahmen ist silber gepulvert und hat spezielle CNC-Teile von Bergwerk Bikes (Ausfallenden und Yoke).


----------



## ringo667 (29. März 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe ein Echo  ES-2 Rahmenkit
> 
> mit
> -Vorbau
> ...



hier noch ein paar Bilder vom aufgebauten Bike

http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=54&albumID=3247727

Verkaufe auch noch ein 20"  Laufrad vorne mit Shimano Nabe 6 Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme. so gut wie neu. 40 incl. Versand

und ein 26" Laufrad vorne mit xtr Nabe und Centerlock Diskaufnahme mir 160er Scheibe für 60 incl. Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (29. März 2005)

Ich verkauf den Coustellier Rahmen jetz als Rahmenkit. 

Coustellier Rahmen (2 Monate alt, davon nur 1-2 Wochen gefahren)
Syntace Trial Gabel (7 Monate alt, davon etwa 4 Monate gefahren)
Ritchey scuzzy logic pro steuersatz ( 2 Monate alt)
VP 128x68 Vierkant Innenlager 

NP ist etwa 650 Euro. Preis ist Verhandlungssache, Bilder auf Anfrage.

Wer Interesse hat, einfach PM schreiben.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (31. März 2005)

Verkaufe ECHO URBAN 26" Gabel.  

Die Gabel war bei dem Hoffmann Rahmen kid dabei, den ich von Sebi gekauft habe. habe leider keine verwendung für die Gabel da ich wieder auf hs33 umgestiegen bin. Die Gabel ist schwarz pulver beschichtet und hat nur eine discaufnahme. Der Schaft ist noch 185mm lang, keine Kratzer oder Risse. Alter weis ich nicht genau, gefahren wurde die Gabel glaub ich nur ein paar wochen.

bei interesse PM


----------



## konrad (1. April 2005)

hab mal den schuppen umgeräumt und ein paar sachen gefunden,die weg müssen.

deore kurbeln+innenlager(gehäuse 68mm,achse 113mm)





michelin C16 reifen; 2,2" ; ca. 50% des profils(EXTREM durchschlagsicher!)





ein paar bremsen teile-schrauben,leitungen und anschlüsse gibts dazu-einfach nachfragen





alex DX32; 36loch ; frische geflext ; 38mm breit-wer noch warten kann-optional gibts noch ne DMR revolver singespeed nabe dazu->dann komplettes laufrad





preise verhandelbar->PN


----------



## BommelMaster (2. April 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hab einige Sachen zu verkaufen:
> 
> syntace vector lowrider 12* 680mm
> syntace megaforce 6* 105mm
> ...





also wenn du was verkaufen willst müsstest du schon mal deine pms durchchecken


----------



## wodka o (2. April 2005)

Und wenn du was posten willst, ist es nicht notwendig sinnlose Fullquotes (speziell bei Bildern) zu machen.


----------



## Levelboss (2. April 2005)

*Alex DX 32*


32 Loch
silber
geöst
38mm breit
2 mal angeflext
keine Höhen- oder Seitenschläge

Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## kingpin18 (3. April 2005)

ZOO! 05 Rahmen

Echo Pure Gabel
4-Kant Innenlager
Cane Creek Steuersatz

bei interesse PM


----------



## sensiminded (3. April 2005)

möchte auf 26" umsteigen, bin jung und brauche das geld, d.h. mein baby muss weg!!!  :

*Koxx levelboss long*
-mit gebrauchsspuren
-kleine, flache delle knapp übern unterschutz (ca. 1,2cm breit)-tischtennisplatte war schuld, ich nicht

+zur Zeit sind Ritchey WCS Griffe drauf-geb noch ein paar dünne "Lenkerschoner" mit
+ein Satz Monty Reifen 2-3mm Profil
+Magura HS33 für hinten(mit der montierten hatte ich bisher nie probleme)
+beläge hinten fast neu

preis: 799 frei haus


----------



## artcore (3. April 2005)

zum verkauf steht auch noch mein nicolai komplett im super zustand...

teilelste und piy unter: [email protected]

vb 900


----------



## ChrisKing (3. April 2005)

Verkaufe:
Syntace Trial Gabel (7 Monate alt, davon etwa 4 Monate gefahren) 
Bilder auf Anfrage.

NP 130 Euro. Möchte noch 90 incl. Versand.


----------



## isah (3. April 2005)

Hi, 

Ich verkaufe 



> Adapterset zum umrüsten einer 8/9-fach Kassettennabe auf Singlespeed. Im Set enthalten: 3 Aluminium Spacer, 3 Ritzel 18 / 16 / 15 Z., Verschlussring.



kostet bei trialmarkt 39 , ich habs ~ ne woche gefahren (nur das 18. Ritzel)

Preis ist VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. April 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> ZOO! 05 Rahmen
> 
> Echo Pure Gabel
> 4-Kant Innenlager
> ...




Was ist es denn für ein Zoo? 20" oder 26"

mfg torsten


----------



## kingpin18 (3. April 2005)

gasgas04 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist es denn für ein Zoo? 20" oder 26"
> 
> mfg torsten



Es ist ein Pitbull. Und so mit 26".


----------



## stilo (3. April 2005)

Verkaufe

1x Tryall Trialschuhe in Grösse 40, 1mal gefahren...
1x Tryall Lenker 1st Generation, Farbe grau, 74cm breit

Einfach Mail oder PM senden.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. April 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Pitbull. Und so mit 26".



Schade. Ich suche nen 20".

mfg torsten


----------



## ChrisKing (3. April 2005)

frag mal den sensiminded, der hat ein 20" koxx zu verkaufen (s. Verkaufe Thread)


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2005)

gasgas04 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade. Ich suche nen 20".
> 
> mfg torsten



Schaue mal hier, weiss ja nicht wie es bei dir mit dem Bunten aussieht aber das ist was für Kenner....


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5182375758&rd=1


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2005)

Hier noch mal ein Schnäppchen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5182383933&rd=1 

Ist der letzte den ich habe, top geil das Teil


----------



## BommelMaster (4. April 2005)

verkaufe immer noch mein hinterrad mit hope Nabe, dt comp , alunippeln und D521 angeflext und in super zustand

Preis 75 euro incl versand, stahlfreilauf mit 3 klingen, ihr wisst das teil hält was aus


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. April 2005)

Verkaufe:
Hoffmann Trialtech "Max replica" special edition Rahmen 26". Ist ein Unikat.
Bin den Rahmen nur 3,5 Monate gefahren. 
Hat normale Gebrauchsspuren, sprich Kratzer, und einige kleine dellen im Unterrohr, aba die Dellen sind nur sehr klein, ist keine größere Delle dabei, außerdem handelt es sich num ein massives Vierkant Unterrhor, deswegen ist der Rahmen nicht geschwächt deswegen. Außerdem ist noch Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Geometrie:
Radstand: 1080mm
Kettenstreben: 380mm
Tretlager: 2cm über 0
Lenkwinkel: 71,5°

Neupreis: 550
Mein Preis: 280incl. Versand
ein Ritschey Steuersatz, ebenfalls nur 3,5monate alt ist kostenlos dabei.

Bin immer super mit dem Rahmen zurecht gekommen. Verkaufe ihn auch nur, weil ich eine Idee für ein neues Design habe und dieses mal probieren möchte.

Verkaufe den Rahmen in 2Wochen.
Bei Intresse:
PM, oder email an [email protected]














Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (6. April 2005)

läßt du dir wieder vom Lorenz eins zusammenbrutzeln, wenn ja hat er ja nen richtig guten kunden an dir =)
bin mal gespannt auf dein neues


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. April 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> läßt du dir wieder vom Lorenz eins zusammenbrutzeln, wenn ja hat er ja nen richtig guten kunden an dir =)
> bin mal gespannt auf dein neues


Team Hoffmann!!!


----------



## bodoreider (7. April 2005)

em kome zwar ausn dirt sreet berich aber denke das is hir besser  em den ich verkaufe ne dmr trialblade is ca 6 monate alt schaft is ungekürtz sie hat nur kleine lack schäden vhb  bei interesse bitte pn


----------



## isah (7. April 2005)

die heisst _Tr*ai*lblade_ 



> 4130 Cromoly Stahlgabel.
> 1 1/8", CNC gefertigt.
> One piece-Design.
> Cromoly Steuerrohr.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht warum die in den trial bereich gehören soll


----------



## BommelMaster (8. April 2005)

verkaufe eine vordere Hope Enduro Scheibenbremse, Vorgänger der M4 mit Pro hebel(wie bei der c2, nur offenes system), 205mm floating scheibe incl, top Zustand

Preis 150 euro


----------



## sensiminded (9. April 2005)

*KOXX levelboss long 20"*
Komplettbike und zusätzlich

nagelneue HS33 für hinten mit Griff rechts (glaube Modell 2003)
Trialgriffe
Satz Monty Reifen mit ca. 2 mm Profil


siehe post 676 und auch bild links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (9. April 2005)

*3 Louise Bremshebel*




 


 


 

*HS33 Nehmerkolben inkl. Leitung*




 

*4 Louise Bremssättel*
3x für vorne
1x für hinten
ohne Beläge




 


 


 


 

*silberne HS33 CNC-Hebel*
leichter und bequemer als die serienmäßigen Hebel




 




*HS33 Bremsleitung*
Für die Vorderradbremse
50cm lang
Die Leitung ist dicht und hat keine Knicke oder andere Beschädigungen






*Stahlflexleitung für Scheibenbremsen*
75cm lang
kürzbar
ein 0°-Anschluss mit M8-Gewinde
ein 90°-Anschluss mit M6-Gewinde
inkl. mehreren Hohlschrauben und Dichtscheiben für den 90°-Anschluss




 





*Alle Teile sind dicht*

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schicken!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. April 2005)

sers,

ich verkaufe meinen ZOO! Lynx rahmen. hat einige kratzer aber keine dellen oda risse. an der magura 4-punkt aufnahme ist ein gewinde von M5 auf M6 vergrößert worden, da das M5 gewinde kaputt gegangen ist, aber das neue gewinde ist einwandfrei, hält bombig und passende schrauben gibts dazu. preis ist verhandelbar. bei interesse PM an mich!!!






Jan


----------



## DerPuh (10. April 2005)

ich suche noch einen 20" zoo! Python rahmen am liebsten  ein 2004er.. wegen der unterbodenplatte..


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. April 2005)

DerPuh schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche noch einen 20" zoo! Python rahmen am liebsten  ein 2004er.. wegen der unterbodenplatte..



Ja das nen schickes Ding, wa ? Ich hätt gern auch nen shortes falls mein koxx mal die Biege machen sollte.


----------



## MC_Schreier (11. April 2005)

Mir is zwar bewusst, dass der thread "[Verkaufe]"-thread heist, aber
naja.  ... ich [Suche] ebend - folgende Dinge:
Echo Pure Rahmen
FSA DH Pig Steuersatz 
118mm Innenlager - was würdet ihr mir da raten?
Stasrrgabel - welche würdet ihr mir raten?
Nabe - ich denke mal die xt, von shimano, müsste sich gut eignen,
          aber wenn ihr besser vorschläge habt.... bring `em on...  

achso... mein geldbeutel ist begrenzt, also... meine damit, dass ich 
sehr wohl weiß, dass eine Chris King Nabe sehr schön sein mag, aber für mich einfach nicht erkäuflich...  

danke schonmal für eure Tip`s und Angebote
- mfg Nick


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. April 2005)

ich hoffe dir ist ebenso bewusst das es einen suche thread gibt.......


----------



## XTP Jumper (11. April 2005)

So ich verkaufe mein Koxx XTP long 20".
Ich steige gerade von 20" auf 26" um und verkaufe mein Fahrrad mit vielen neue Teilen z.B.: 2005 Rahmen, 2005 HS33, TryAll/Hope Scheibe.  
Sven


----------



## EiSY (14. April 2005)

Hi was willstn für das Koxx?


----------



## theworldburns (17. April 2005)

Hab ne gebrauchte *Alexrims DX 32* *sehr* günstig abzugeben, 26", ungelocht, silber... liegt hier noch rum, keine dellen, nicht geflext, klebt nur bissl bitumen dran, bei bedarf mach ich fotos


----------



## theworldburns (17. April 2005)

ah und ne fast neue avro eliminator liegt hier auch noch rum, ebenfalls sehr günstig abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koxxfreak (19. April 2005)

*Hey Leute ich habe da ein wunderbares Angebot*  

Mein Caisso das wollte ich verkaufen und jetzt komms für nur 800 Euronen mit White Industries und magnesium pedalen.

Als sahneheubchen ich bin das rad nur einmal gefahren bei der WM es sind neue reifen drauf und alles ist farblich abgestimmt das ganze Trial ist blau silber sonst nichts ein hingucker halt. wer interesse hat und fotos haben will

Schreib mir einefach eine E mail an

[email protected]


----------



## biketrialer (19. April 2005)

verkaufe laufrad für vorne mit disc nabe für 75 euro, sehr gut erhalten!
bei interesse PM!


----------



## sensiminded (19. April 2005)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

*20" Koxx levelboss long* 

-gebrauchsspuren
-kleine, flache delle am unterrohr (ca. 1,2cm breit)
-technisch ok
-beläge hinten fast neu
-felge erst einmal geflext

dazu gibts noch:
+ein paar dünne "Lenkerschoner" 
+ein Satz Monty Reifen 2-3mm Profil
+ein Ersatzschlauch
+Magura HS33 für hinten(mit der montierten hatte ich bisher nie probleme)

verbesserter preis: 699

detaillierte fotos(als zip datei ca. 2mb groß) könnt ihr per e-mail bekommen, schreibt einfach an: 
[email protected]


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (19. April 2005)

Koxx Levelboss 20" long FRAME
300 Euro
Diverse Kratzer aber keine Dellen!


----------



## Rome (22. April 2005)

Koxxfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Caisso das wollte ich verkaufen




Hi Koxxfreak
Ich würd das Bike gern nehmen wenn ich n bisschen mehr von den Teilen wüsst.
Meine Email adresse ist aber kaputt.Bitte schreib mir kurz ne SMS, ich ruf Dich dann jederzeit zurück.

Thanx Rome


----------



## Benjy (22. April 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Koxxfreak
> Ich würd das Bike gern nehmen...


dann sind wir ja schon zwei


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. April 2005)

OK ich ändere ma den Preis vom Levelboss 20" von 300euro auf VHB. Also wenn einer Interesse am Rahmen hat, einfach mir schreiben und wir finden bestimmt nen Preis der beiden passt.


----------



## Domino (24. April 2005)

hab da ein paar sachen für euch.die preise sind alle inkl. versand.

RB boooster :26  ist kein kratzer dran und war nur einen monat am bike.NP war 36 .

deore 170mm kurbeln mit RB rockring für 40 .aber ohne pedalen.

avid bremsscheibe 165mm :13,00 

dann ist da noch ein LX octalink innenlager in 126 mm breite,was ich am 21.04.05 für 42  gekauft habe aber doch nicht gebrauchen kann.ihr könnt es für 38  haben.

das andere innenlager ist ebenfalls ein LX ocatlink innenlager in 121 mm länge.ist fast ein jahr alt,aber nie genutzt.das könnt ihr für 17  haben.

ich hab für die innenlager jeweils eine 68 und eine 73 schale.der jenigie der sich als erstes meldet hat also die wahl.

BITTE PM SCHREIBEN !!!


----------



## Hardtailpride (25. April 2005)

Verkaufe: 
-Try all Replica Lenker, ungekürzt -> 74cm, neuwertig (wer detailfotos möchte, bitte einfach anfragen) 

-TSG-Schienbeinschoner, keine Kratzer oder Risse. Innenteile ausnehmbar, also auchwaschbar

-Minisattel mit kleinen Kratzern

Preise VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. April 2005)

Verkaufe 20" Rahmen Echo Team 2004.  Der Rahmen wurde 2 Monate gefahren (kein Wettkampf). Verkauf in weil ich mit dem langen Radsatnd nicht zurechtgekommen bin. Der Rahmen hat keine Risse oder Dellen nur Krazer.
Würde noch 250 verlangen evtl. auch gegen einen kurzen Rahmen tauschen, in etwa Gleichwertig. Einfach mal PN schicken und anbieten!


----------



## Levelboss (26. April 2005)

*Planet X Alibongo*

5 Monate alt
Gewicht: 1925g
Cantisockel

Geometrie:
Kettenstreben: 390mm
Tretlagerhöhe: je nach Gabel +20 bis +30mm
Radstand: ca. 1060mm

Bis auf einige Kratzer ist der Rahmen top in Ordnung. 
Keine Dellen oder Risse! 

Einen passenden Vorbau, der das hohe Tretlager ausgleicht, habe ich auch anzubieten und außerdem auch noch einen orangenen Try All Lenker, der sehr gut zu der Lackierung des Rahmens passt.

Weitere Bilder kann ich gerne per Mail verschicken.

Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## trail-kob (27. April 2005)

ja wie denn wadd denn nu ? warum verkaufst du das schöne stück.. was du damit angestellt hast hat mir alles sehr gefallen ( deine zwei videos ) 


darf man den grund erfahren ? sind dir 1060 evtl zu kurz ?


ich bin bestürzt, guter mann


----------



## Benzman22 (27. April 2005)

die antwort dürfte lauten: "bald BT Raven 6.0"


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (27. April 2005)

Try All ISIS Kurbeln 170mm, RR Montage möglich, 1 Jahr alt. 

85euro


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. April 2005)

sagt mal gibt es eigentlich irgentwo nen bild vom bt 6.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (27. April 2005)

noch nich aba wart ma noch pa tage


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. April 2005)

warum sind dann alle so geil drauf wenn keiner weiß wie er aussieht?


----------



## isah (27. April 2005)

weil die prototypen schon sehr vielversprechend waren (und die alten waren ja auch nicht so schlecht)


----------



## interlock (28. April 2005)

20" trialframe abzugeben. neuwertig!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7152859329


----------



## berberje (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe ein Hoffmann Trial MTB. Das Rad hat einen Radstand von 1070mm, die Kettenstrebe ist 395mm lang und der Lenkwinkel beträgt 71 Grad.
Das Bike ist 2fach pulverbeschichtet in schwarz und silber.

-Bremsen: HS33 und Loise FR
-Felgen: Alex und Mavic
-Kurbel: XT
-Schaltwerk: DuraAce
-Reifen: Maxxis oder wahlweise Michelin und Schwalbe
-Nabe hinten:Hügi 240
-Gabel: Echo Pure

Es befindet sich in einem guten Zustand (1 Jahr alt).
Preisvorstellung 900,- Euro

Gruß Jens


----------



## konrad (2. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe DMR revovler SS nabe mit disc option.die nabe is absolut neu,wurde noch nich eingespeicht!36loch!
ich habe immernoch eine Alex DX32 halbgelocht hier rumliegen-falls jemand ein komplettes laufrad will!

bei interesse-->PN


----------



## Fabi (5. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe 3 Paar Bremsbeläge. TryAll braun, Echo und TryAll rot.
Für genauere Informationen siehe Signatur.
Bei Interesse bitte nur mailen.


----------



## Fabi (6. Mai 2005)

Alle 3 Paar Bremsbeläge sind verkauft.


----------



## yamseq (6. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe Echo Brake Booster Team,er ist gebraucht und im guten zustand NP.40euro(http://www.trialmarkt.de/) für 15 euro
Bilder auf wunsch via mail
mfg René


----------



## Bernd88 (7. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe eine HS33 2005 für vorne mit Standartbelägen. Der Griff ist für links. Die Bremse ist ein halbes Jahr alt; die Bremsbeläge sind ca. 0,5 cm dick. Ich habe die Bremse an einem Komplettrad beim Jan gekauft. Als Preis dachte ich an 20 Euro + Versand. Ist aber VHB.

Bei interesse schickt eine email an [email protected] , ich kann auch Bilder schicken.

Gruß,
Bernd

edit: Die Bremse ist bereits verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodom child (7. Mai 2005)

verkaufe einen tryall replica yourself lenker in carbonoptik.
 der lenker ist ungekürzt und wurde 1woche gefahren. 
er ist praktisch neu, hat nur an der klemmstelle des vorbaues
 ein paar markierungen von eben diesem vorbau(wurde mit 
tryall vorbau gefahren). neupreis war 59eur. 

bei interesse pm.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Mai 2005)

Wow! Wieso sollte ich mir ein BT holen, wenn ich auch um zu viel Geld Schei**e kaufen kann, die automatisch unterm Arsch wegbricht? 
sehr cool: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22559&item=5194846922&rd=1


----------



## isah (8. Mai 2005)

wenn ein trial bike schon "*heavy* tools" heisst...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Mai 2005)

Ich hab vor 200 Jahren mit dem Ding angefangen zu trialen. Die Qualität der Anbauteile ist so dermaßen Schei**e, man glaubt es kaum. Ich bin z.B. im Stand auf dem Hinterrad herumgehoppelt, und plötzlich umgefallen - warum? - weil mir auf einmal die Kurbel abgerissen ist  

Jeder dieser Rahmen reißt, weil er eine Fehlkonstruktion ist.


----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor 200 Jahren mit dem Ding angefangen zu trialen. Die Qualität der Anbauteile ist so dermaßen Schei**e, man glaubt es kaum. Ich bin z.B. im Stand auf dem Hinterrad herumgehoppelt, und plötzlich umgefallen - warum? - weil mir auf einmal die Kurbel abgerissen ist
> 
> Jeder dieser Rahmen reißt, weil er eine Fehlkonstruktion ist.



moin,

klingt sau lustig  , kenne solche probleme bei uns hatte auch einer so ein ding, der war absolut totunglücklich mit dem teil.


----------



## sensiminded (9. Mai 2005)

für die leute die ein geiles gebrauchtes 20" wollen - kann ich doch nur auf meine signatur hinweisen...


----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> für die leute die ein geiles gebrauchtes 20" wollen - kann ich doch nur auf meine signatur hinweisen...



hi alex,

stell es doch mal bei ebay rein, in letzter zeit brennt da eigentlich nix mehr an!


----------



## sensiminded (9. Mai 2005)

das werde ich auch bald mal machen-mein neues ist nur immernoch nicht da(hätte eigentlich heute kommen sollen). hat jemand schonmal ein bike verschickt und weiß was das bei der post ungfähr kosten wird?


----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

ka. jan schickt für 15 glaube und bei ebay die schicken im schnitt für 30e aufwärts stöber doch mal bei dhl

zur geschwindigkeit max ne woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

die schicken für 30 schau
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5194780950&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## ringo667 (9. Mai 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> das werde ich auch bald mal machen-mein neues ist nur immernoch nicht da(hätte eigentlich heute kommen sollen). hat jemand schonmal ein bike verschickt und weiß was das bei der post ungfähr kosten wird?



14 bis 20kg + 20 Sperrgutzuschlag, wenn du es nicht in ein 120 x 60x60 cm Packet bekommst.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Mai 2005)

kleiner Tip. GLS kostet 13,90 bis 40Kilo und Sperrgut-Zuschlag gibts da net


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Mai 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> das werde ich auch bald mal machen-mein neues ist nur immernoch nicht da(hätte eigentlich heute kommen sollen). hat jemand schonmal ein bike verschickt und weiß was das bei der post ungfähr kosten wird?



ist dein neues etwas das porno Ding hier?


----------



## sensiminded (10. Mai 2005)

arschgelapp...   
genau so hab ich meins bestellt(selbst die hs33 ist schwarz)!
wo hastn das fotografiert, stand das etwa in ölbronn, oder warst du beim jan????????


----------



## sensiminded (10. Mai 2005)

das ist ja beim jan auf der i-net seite

 

hoffentlich kann ichs heute endlich testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (10. Mai 2005)

Hätt hier ne neue Kenny DVD rumliegen... 
also nur, falls die jemand haben will...


----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt hier ne neue Kenny DVD rumliegen...
> also nur, falls die jemand haben will...




Was soll das gute Stück denn kosten??  
Hört sich nämlich gut an!


----------



## tobsen (10. Mai 2005)

das teil is neu... 32 hab ich gezahlt, 22 will ich noch... 

seas, tobi


----------



## tobsen (11. Mai 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt hier ne neue Kenny DVD rumliegen...
> also nur, falls die jemand haben will...



ist weg!


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2005)




----------



## Fabi (11. Mai 2005)




----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Mai 2005)

Schaut euch mal das an vielleicht ist das was für einen von euch!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5196256113&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Fabi (12. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe Shimano XTR V-Brake Bremshebel links, neu






Verkaufe neuen Echo Bashguard.
Von dem Bashguard wurde links und rechts etwas Material abgeschnitten zur Gewichtsreduktion. Wiegt jetzt 157g.
Passend für Echo, ZOO!, Koxx LB, Monty und andere Modelle.














Verkaufe rotes TryAll 20" Felgenband. 40mm breit.






Bei Interesse bitte Mail.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Mai 2005)

Also bei dem seemann find ich die ausfallenden echt ziemlich geilo und dann noch steckachse und wie das schaltauge angebacht ist  sowas könnten di koxxjungs auch mal bauen


----------



## IBK (12. Mai 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei dem seemann find ich die ausfallenden echt ziemlich geilo und dann noch steckachse und wie das schaltauge angebacht ist  sowas könnten di koxxjungs auch mal bauen



gibts die seemann-bikes eigentlich gar nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (12. Mai 2005)

verkaufe nen Koxx Djinn RAHMEN.
für anfänger gut geeignet!

macht mir nen preis und dann können wir verhandeln!


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Mai 2005)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> gibts die seemann-bikes eigentlich gar nicht mehr?



Doch, nur wir hatten uns auf 10 Bikes pro Jahr beschränkt und da die so gut gelaufen sind das wir sogar unsere eigenen verkauft haben werden wir nun wieder welche bauen. Ihr dürft also gespannt sein denn was dabei raus kommt wird alles auf dem markt in den schatten stellen


----------



## IBK (13. Mai 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, nur wir hatten uns auf 10 Bikes pro Jahr beschränkt und da die so gut gelaufen sind das wir sogar unsere eigenen verkauft haben werden wir nun wieder welche bauen. Ihr dürft also gespannt sein denn was dabei raus kommt wird alles auf dem markt in den schatten stellen



gibts schon ein paar paparazzi-fotos???    

gibts vielleicht schon ein paar details?


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Mai 2005)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> gibts schon ein paar paparazzi-fotos???
> 
> gibts vielleicht schon ein paar details?



Leider nicht. Wegen der Geo wird das bei und anderst lausen, der Kunde bekommt ein Datenblat wo er sich unter verschiedenen Punkten seine Geo selbst wählen kann ohne mehr zu bezahlen...


----------



## IBK (13. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe HR-Nabe *DT Onyx 32h*. Einmal eingespeicht, Silber.

Auf Wunsch kann ich die Nabe dauerhaft *fixieren *(schweißen).

Preis inkl. Versand (Österreich, Deutschland) *60*.

mfg
g


----------



## IBK (13. Mai 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nicht. Wegen der Geo wird das bei und anderst laufen, der Kunde bekommt ein Datenblatt wo er sich unter verschiedenen Punkten seine Geo selbst wählen kann ohne mehr zu bezahlen...



wären horizontale ausfallenden möglich?


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Mai 2005)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> wären horizontale ausfallenden möglich?



Ja das ist wohl das kleinste Problem!!! Willst du singlespeed fahren?


----------



## IBK (13. Mai 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist wohl das kleinste Problem!!! Willst du singlespeed fahren?



hätt ich vor. wär eine elegante lösung...


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe einen *Zoo Lenker* und einen *Michelin HOT S 2.2* in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Mai 2005)

mein ZOO! Lynx Pahmen steht immernoch zum verlauf. 

Jan


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2005)

habe immer noch mein Hope Sport Laufrad, stahlfreilauf, 36 loch(mit dt comp eingespeicht), und D521, welche schon angeflext ist. Zustand ist gut, gebe es sehr günstig ab


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mal wieder zwei nette Sachen zu versteigern. Da meine Freundin im Streit den Seemann mit Steckachse aus ihrem Ebay-Acount gelöscht hat, habe ich ihn nun wieder eingestellt!!! Sorry falls einer schon geboten hatte!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5198213910&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5198264354&rd=1

P.S. jetzt mit XXL Bildern


----------



## Fabi (19. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe Echo VR Felge.
30mm breit, 32 Loch, 567g
2mal leicht angeflext, aber mittlerweile fast wieder glatt

Möchte noch 15 Euro incl. Versand haben.






Dazu hätte ich noch ein passendes blaues Schwalbe-Felgenband.





Bei Interesse bitte Mail.


----------



## bodom child (20. Mai 2005)

tryall replica yourself lenker
-neupreis 59EUR
-ungekürzt 74cm
-carbonoptik
-1woche gefahren
-fast neu
-45EUR inklusive versichertem versand
-


----------



## ecols (20. Mai 2005)

@ sebi-online88

Nur dumm dass man dich jetzt des pushings überführen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Mai 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> @ sebi-online88
> 
> Nur dumm dass man dich jetzt des pushings überführen kann..




Warum pushing? Wenn was unklar ist dann frage mich einfach aber lass deine Witze bei dir zu hause ab und nicht hier!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. Mai 2005)

@sebi

kann es sein das du ETWAS aggresiv auf kommentare antwortest die du nicht verstehst?    
is ja nich das erstemal


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Mai 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> @sebi
> 
> kann es sein das du ETWAS aggresiv auf kommentare antwortest die du nicht verstehst?
> is ja nich das erstemal



Ich glaube du verstehst es nicht was hier läuft...


----------



## der_Fe (23. Mai 2005)

hey Sebi kannst du ma bitte dein email account checken hab dir ne mail geschrieben wegen deinem blauen seemann rahmenkit.


----------



## ph1L (24. Mai 2005)

und bitte deine pm's oder ist meine nachricht mit den geo daten nicht angekommen?


----------



## bodom child (24. Mai 2005)

tryall replica yourself lenker
-neupreis 59EUR(rechung wird mitgeschickt)
-ungekürzt 74cm
-carbonoptik
-1woche gefahren
-wie neu
-29 EUR


----------



## andi87 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

verkaufe folgende Teile:

Nicolai Trial Frame, Silber eloxiert, schwarze Dekors + Chris king Steelset 550.
Magura Marta 2005, Vorne + hinten (vorne kurz gefahren, hinten nagelneu): 300.
Laufrad hinten (xt nabe, mavic ex 721 grau eloxiert, schwarze 2 - 1,8 mm dt speichen (gewurzelt)): 60 
hot chili chico rahmen, gebraucht, zustand gut(ich weiß, normal gehört der hier ned rein!), grau pulverbeschichtet, modell 2003: 340
xtr-vbrake: 40
mavic d 321, 36 loch, gebraucht, guter zustand: 35
xt-innenlager, gebraucht, guter zustand, octalink: 20
FSA-X-Drive Xtreme, Stahlkurbel, 170mm, schwarz, nagelneu:180
Vorderes Laufrad: XTR-Nabe, DT comp speichen, Try all 42mm felge, 36 Loch (nabe neu, felge leicht gebraucht): 80

Bitte E-Mail an: [email protected]

Gruß
andi


----------



## Fabi (26. Mai 2005)

Verkaufe Magura Marta VR.


----------



## Trialerray (27. Mai 2005)

Tach!

Ja, ich wollte mein Monty X-Lite 03 loswerden, das steht jetzt schon fast ein Jahr rum und ich kann und will auch nicht mehr fahren. Und vielleicht kann das ja einer gebrauchen, das Ding ist nur 3 Monate gefahren wurden und ist noch top in Schuss.So, nun zu den technischen Teil, beim Preis dachte ich so an 750:


Bild gibts bei Anfrage per E-Mail, krieg das mit dem Hochladen net so richtig hin!

Magura HS 33 gelb hinten mit

2 Brakeboostern (1 Monty,1Magura) und

fast neuen Monty-Belägen und

Stahlflexleitung



Magura Louise Scheibenbremse vorn mit

neuer Leitung und

neuen Performance-Belägen und 

frisch entlüftet



Reifen sind Echo Supa Trial mit

noch gutem Profil drauf 



Felgen und Naben sind die originalen von

Monty



dmr V8 Pedalen in blau



=macht ca. 1600  Neupreis ! 



An kleinen Mängel sind : 

-         die Montyaufkleber sind ab(sind hässlich)

-         die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, wie Kratzer, kleine Lackabplatzer 

-         am Unterrohr eine ganz kleine (d= ca. 3,0cm) Beule

-         am Unterrohr ist die Klarlackschicht an einigen Stellen ab, der Unterlack ist aber noch Ok



Die Ausfallenden wurden an der Unterseite durch ein stabilen, selbst gebauten  Neoprenschützer vor Beulen und Kratzer geschützt. Achso die 2 Brakebooster sind beide angebaut, da biegt sich nichts mehr auseinander. 

*Und der Versand ist im Kaufpreis integriert, also keine Extrakosten!!! *


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. Mai 2005)

siehe signatur! eno 50 verhandlungsbasis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (28. Mai 2005)

Hat zufaellig jemand GRad en 
20" ZOO! Python 05 oder en 
26" ZOO! Pitbull 05 am Start zum verkaufen ?


----------



## Benjy (28. Mai 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufaellig jemand GRad en
> 20" ZOO! Python 05 oder en
> 26" ZOO! Pitbull 05 am Start zum verkaufen ?


hätte wohl besser in den Suche-Thread gepasst^^


----------



## EiSY (29. Mai 2005)

Da kuckt nur keine sau rein


----------



## Benjy (29. Mai 2005)

ach na klar... als ich da wegen nem HR reingeschrieben hatte, kam ja uch schon wenige tage später ne PM


----------



## Trialerray (30. Mai 2005)

So, Leute ich mach jetzt ernst. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5202359731&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Die Beschreibung dürfte ja auch so einiges klären...Mich hat schon einer gefragt wo der Sattel ist....

Viel Spass beim bieten, das Ding ist echt noch top...4 Monate gefahren.

MFG RAY


----------



## sidehop (30. Mai 2005)

Das Monty haste damals auch bei ebay ersteigert oder?


----------



## Trialerray (31. Mai 2005)

Ja indirekt...., wieso?


----------



## sidehop (31. Mai 2005)

weil ich da damals mitgeboten habe


----------



## tobsen (31. Mai 2005)

Toxsin Trial Frame, silber 

Toxsin Trial Frame, rot 

Toxsin Trial Frame, schwarz 

Ausserdem:
1 Toxsin Vorbau, 110mm, 25,4mm, NEU = 25 EURO
1 Toxsin Vorbau, 110mm, 31,8mm, NEU = 25 EURO
1 Toxsin Lenker, 74mm, 25,4mm, NEU = 25 EURO

schüss
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialerray (6. Juni 2005)

Sagt mal, ist das so schwer los zu bekommen? Ist der Preis irreal oder gibts noch ein paar andere Gründe ? Das Ding hat mich nie im Stich gelassen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&rd=1&item=5205876230&ssPageName=STRK:MESC:IT

Der Hyperlink funktioniert erst ab Donnerstag aber die Beschreibung ist ja ober schon mal ....

Gebt mir mal ein paar Tipps, ich würde das jetzt mal gerne loswerden, da ich die Kohle brauche...

MFG


----------



## ringo667 (6. Juni 2005)

Trialerray schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, ist das so schwer los zu bekommen? Ist der Preis irreal oder gibts noch ein paar andere Gründe ? Das Ding hat mich nie im Stich gelassen...


 
700 für ein gebrauchtes Monty ist bei Ebay schon die obere Grenze.
Für soviel Geld geht selten eins weg.

vielleicht legst du den Startbetrag auf 450 fest, und lässt als sofortkaufoption die 700 inkl. Versand und dann lass die Auktion 10 Tage drin, so bleibt die Sofortkauffunktion länger interesannt.

So hast du die Chance auf Sofortkauf oder wenn einer bietet gehts mit ein bischen Glück  dann noch auf 600/650 

Die Versandkosten würde ich aber auf 34 festlegen (14 Packet bis 20kg+20 Sperrgutzuschlag)


----------



## Trialerray (7. Juni 2005)

Ja, Danke...

Hätte denn wer Interesse an dem Ding und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis ??? 


MFG


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2005)

*Planet X Alibongo Rahmenkit*
Rahmen + Echo Pure Gabel + Try All Lenker + Sattel

Ich bin den Rahmen 5 Monate gefahren.
Rahmengewicht: 1925g
Cantisockel

Geometrie mit Echo Pure Gabel
Kettenstreben: 390mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +30mm
Radstand: 1060mm

Bis auf Kratzer ist der Rahmen top in Ordnung. 
Keine Dellen oder Risse! 

Die Gabel ist nagelneu und wurde noch nie benutzt. 

Weitere Bilder auf Anfrage.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Juni 2005)

Felix dein Style aufm Ali Bongo sah irgendwie geiler aus!   
Naja vll muss die BT Mühle auch erst eingeritten werden.


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Juni 2005)

[email protected]

werde mich von meiner Hope trennen. Würde auch gegen eine Magura Marta od. Louise 04. Bei interesse od fragen PM.





ist eine 160 scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordbiker (13. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe über eBay ein Monty Trialbike

Modell: x-Hydra 220 Baujahr 2003 mit Magura Scheibenbremse vorn und Magura HS 33 hinten.

Hier der link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5208454892 






Das Trialbike ist optisch und technisch in einem guten Zustand. Auch der Trialrahmen hat weder Risse noch Dellen. Das Bike wurde auch ehr gemächlich behandelt.

Fragen beantworte ich gerne per eMail [email protected] .


----------



## trialmissmarple (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Trialer,

Verkaufe heute mein Koxx 26"levelboss XTP
Habe es nur 2 Stunden gefahren!!
Es ist ein levelboss Rahmen mit XTP Teilen Freilauf vorne usw.
Sieht aus wie neu naja ist es ja auch noch fast.

bei interessePM


----------



## konrad (13. Juni 2005)

was sind denn bitte schön "XTP-teile"? entweder es ist ein xtp-rahmen,oder nich.der rest is ey alles try-all


----------



## Point_Break (13. Juni 2005)

Ich verkaufe ne ganze Menge, da ich mir einen neuen Rahmen zulege muss mein alter weg!

RM Edge und Bergamont Kiez bei Interesse melden! Außerdem syntace Lenker/ Vorbau Einheit Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2005)

Falsches Forum mein Freund!


----------



## ringo667 (14. Juni 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=171035


----------



## bad ass (14. Juni 2005)

Klick mich


----------



## Ray (14. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube da bist Du hier falsch.

Das gehört ins Trail Bike Forum.


----------



## Benjy (14. Juni 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da bist Du hier falsch.
> 
> Das gehört ins Trail Bike Forum.


wieso? monty is doch trial und nich trail^^


----------



## Ray (14. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe ein niegelnagelneues HR:

Nabe: Hügi240 (rot)
Felge: TryAll 47mm (schwarz)
eingepspeicht mit schwarzen Speichen und schwarzen Alu Nippeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (14. Juni 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> wieso? monty is doch trial und nich trail^^



das sieht er aber anders 



> Monty Xalp Trail bike Magura usw.


----------



## Benjy (14. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das sieht er aber anders


ja mag sein... aba monty is nun mal trial... kann ja auch tippfehler gewesen sein oder so^^


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Juni 2005)

JO ich verkauf eine TRY ALL Hinterradfelge in ROT 36 LOCH.. 3Monate alt, 2 mal geflext und momentane Flexung noch gut!!30 Euro


----------



## Fabi (15. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe Magura HS33 2005 HR Bremse.
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=909238356







Und optional noch einen Satz modifizierte Magura 4-Bolt Schellen.


----------



## Koxxfreak (20. Juni 2005)

Tach Jungs ich verkaufe mein Ersatzrad  20" XTP LONG.
Alles 2005 teile nicht gebraucht außer die Gabel und die Laufräder die sind ungefähr ein halbes ja alt.
spezielle Ausstattungen:
Bremsen- vorne Marta mit schwarzem RB Hebel / Hinten HS 33 mit selbst entworfenem Hebel von RB 
Bremsbelege- COUST neu
Schrauben- ALU TITAN STAHL MIX
Pedalen- NC17 Magnesium
Kurbel- Neustes Model bei den KOXXDAYS bekommen
Reifen- Neue MAXXIS

Aber seht selber hier ein Bild von dem geschöpf.
Bei mehr Information schreib mir einfach eine E Mail 
[email protected]
Über den preis diskutieren wir dann. 
Also schnell melden so ein Angebot kommt nicht so schnell wieder


----------



## Koxxfreak (20. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Bild klappt leider nicht.
Schreibt mir einfach und ich schick sie euch zu


----------



## Booomer (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,
verkaufe im Auftrag einen Nicolai Bmxtb Trial.
So gut wie nie gefahren, ist das Rad von nem Kumpel der Medizin studiert
und grad seine Doktorarbeit schreibt und somit hat er nie Zeit.
Rahmen mit Steuersatz (FSA The Pig Pro) und Trettlager (keine Ahnung was)
für 350 ,- Euro.
Fotos und Kaufinteressenten über mail. Bitte keine PM!
gruß Boomer


----------



## BikeJoh (21. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe einen Echo Urban RahmenKit (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Sattel und zwei HS33) für 550.-
und einen Laufradsatz mit Hügi 240 und Echo Felgen für 200.-
Beides wenig gefahren und in gutem Zustand.
Bilder kann ich per email zuschicken.
bei Interesse oder Fragen schreibt an [email protected]


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Juni 2005)

Ich verkaufe mein Crescent Ilions Rahmen, inclusive eines Cane Creek Steuersatzes, und eines 4-Kant Innenlagers, welches ich mal von nem Kumpel bekommen habe, und ich nicht weiß was es für eins ist. Der Rahmen hat keine Risse, nur ein paar Gebrauchsspuren am Unterrohr. 
Preis: 100 für das gute Stück.
Bei interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koxxfreak (23. Juni 2005)

Ich sag euch nochmal das angebot des Monat 

Tach Jungs ich verkaufe mein Ersatzrad 20" XTP LONG.
Alles 2005 teile nicht gebraucht außer die Gabel und die Laufräder die sind ungefähr ein halbes ja alt.
spezielle Ausstattungen:
Bremsen- vorne Marta mit schwarzem RB Hebel / Hinten HS 33 mit selbst entworfenem Hebel von RB 
Bremsbelege- COUST neu
Schrauben- ALU TITAN STAHL MIX
Pedalen- NC17 Magnesium
Kurbel- Neustes Model bei den KOXXDAYS bekommen
Reifen- Neue MAXXIS

Dazu giebt es noch ein CNC Laufrad für hinten noch verpackt im TRY ALL Sack
noch nichtmal rausgehollt und jetzt kommts das zu einem Preis Von 1300 EURONEN das ist ein ding wa.  

wenn Ihr interesse habt schreibt mir einfach eine E Mail
[email protected]


----------



## Scr4t (23. Juni 2005)

Koxxfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag euch nochmal das angebot des Monat
> 
> Tach Jungs ich verkaufe mein Ersatzrad 20" XTP LONG.
> Alles 2005 teile nicht gebraucht außer die Gabel und die Laufräder die sind ungefähr ein halbes ja alt.
> ...



woooow 

 



Wer da nicht zuschlägt... selbst schuld!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub der is ein Junkie der alles tut um an Geld für den nächsten Schuss zu bekommen


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. Juni 2005)

Der gute Felix fährt doch jetzt auch ein Monty. Der beste beweis das Monty wohl doch nicht so übel ist...

http://www.monty-bikes.de/index.php...ne&amount=0&articleNr=0&admin=false&random=0#


----------



## trialmissmarple (24. Juni 2005)

Hoi, 

Leutz auch ich habe ein feines Angebot für euch !!!!!!!!!
2005 Koxx XTP 20" short Rahmen.

info:[email protected]


----------



## Trail-Trialer (25. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Motorradtrialer hier.
Verkaufe wegen längerer gesundheitlicher Pflichtpause meine 2004er Gas Gas TXT 280 Pro in Rot. Ist mit weniger als 70 kg der leichteste Trialer auf dem Markt.
Extra montiert: Ducati Zündung und flachschieber Vergaser
Zusand ist top.

Bitte fragt auch eure Kumpels.

Bilder gern per mail.

[email protected]
01633123195

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmissmarple (27. Juni 2005)

http://previewitem.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?PreviewItem&SessionId=1437276123&SeqId=75872463


----------



## trialmissmarple (28. Juni 2005)

Habe noch ein super Angebot für euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Koxx 20" XTP short 2005
Der Rahmen ist ca 8 Wochen alt und die Teile 6 Monate.
Das Rad ist mit einem x-lite Lenker ausgerüstet.
Preis: ca 900euronen

info:[email protected]


----------



## trialmissmarple (28. Juni 2005)

Hab noch mal ein Foto


----------



## V!RUS (29. Juni 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch ein super Angebot für euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Koxx 20" XTP short 2005
> Der Rahmen ist ca 8 Wochen alt und die Teile 6 Monate.
> Das Rad ist mit einem x-lite Lenker ausgerüstet.
> ...




Hast du nicht sogar angefangen, die löcher viereckig auszufeilen? 
wie bei benito...


----------



## trialmissmarple (29. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5213510802&rd=1

der geht eigentlich


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (29. Juni 2005)

Verkaufe mein Trial Rad bei interesse PM
Rahmen: Handmade checker Pig
Gabel: ich glaub koxx wenn ich mich net irre
Vorbau+Lenker:Megamo
Hinterrad: Edco nabe+viz felge
Vorderrad:Mavic x221 aufgebort mit deore disc nabe
Bremsen:Hr:Hs22 mit kool stop belägen VR:mech. formula disc mit avid Hebel
schaltung: alte shimano mit kurzem käfig
Kurbeln:deore 
steuersatz:Tioga
also wenn ihr interesse habt oder bilder wollt schreibt mir einfach
und macht mir angebote
mfg max


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77585&item=7164551222&rd=1

Hab ich gefunden (nicht von mir)


----------



## Fabi (2. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe XLC Freeride Vorbau
Bikemarkt-Link


----------



## Jens L. (4. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe 4 Schaltaugen, die an das Echo Urban, ES-4, ES-2 neue Modelle und weitere passen.

Zwei sind komplett ungefahren, das Dritte ist ein bisschen gefahren wurden und das Vierte wurde schon einmal ein bisschen begradigt. Alle Vier gibt es für 15 Euro + zzgl. Versand oder einzeln jeweils 5 Euro + zzgl. Versand.


----------



## Jens L. (5. Juli 2005)

Nachschlag:

An das BT Raven 5.0 passen die Teile auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Juli 2005)

hey jungs, was denn los?! ich hab meinen ZOO! Lynx Rahmen immernoch. der muss langsam mal weg!!

Jan


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe meinen Toxsin Rahmen, Farbe weiss. 
Bin ihn weniger als 1 Monat gefahren. 
Keine Dellen oder Risse.
Bilder gibts auf Anfrage.

NP ist etwa 410 Euro. Möchte noch 310 euro incl. Versand


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Juli 2005)

is nich von mir, aber vielleicht sucht ja jemand was

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=5213510802&rd=1


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (8. Juli 2005)

Hi
ich muss mein geliebtes trial rad verkaufen da ich dringend geld brauche
Rahmen:Handmade Checker Pig Trial Rahmen
Hr:Viz Felge mit Edco nabe (zudem eine xt nabe kostenlos dazu)
Vr:Mavic x221 aufgebort mit deore disc nabe
Hr Bremse:Hs 22 mit Koolstops
Vr:Formula mit xt bremshebel(wer will kann auch einen fast neuen avid speed dial 2.0 dazubekommen)
Lenker+Vorbau:Megamo
Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig
Sram grip shift
der rahmen hat weder beulen oder risse das hr ist 3 mal gefahren worden alle teile in super zustand also meldet euch(das rad verkauf ich nur komplett)


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. Juli 2005)

sers,

ich verkaufe folgendes:

1. 2 paar V!Z beläge. ein paar wurde nen paar tage gefahren und sind vom teer von der felge nen bischen gelb geworden, aber sonst noch super und das andere paar ist nagelneu bzw ungefahren. ich sage mal VB 25  inkl versand.






2. ein paar ungefahrene originale magura beläge in schwarz. ich sage mal 10  inkl versand.






3. einen nagelneuen gummi dämpfer für den unterschutz am 20". da würde ich sagen 5  + versand.






4. einen nagelneuen, ungefahrenen Magura EVO2 Adapter. war nie montiert. bei dem sage ich mal VB 30  inkl versand.






5. meinen ZOO! Lynx Rahmen. der rahmen hat einige kratzer aber keine risse oda dellen. bei der 4-punkt magura aufnahme ist ein M5 gewinde kaputt gegangen. wurde aber von einem fachmann auf ein M6 gewinde vergrößert und hält super!! passende schrauben gibt es dazu. ich würde gern noch 150  + versand haben.






das wars erstmal von mir. bei interesse einfach eine PN an mich schreiben.

Jan


----------



## ringo667 (8. Juli 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=34418294

Habe ne neue Louise 2005 die ich nicht brauche


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich verkaufe ein echo pure 2004 mit 1080mm radstand und eine echo pure gabel disc only. beides ist noch in einem sehr guten zustand. preis nach vereinbarung. bei intersse bitte pm oder e-mail.


----------



## Benjy (12. Juli 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich verkaufe ein echo pure 2004 mit 1080mm radstand und eine echo pure gabel disc only. beides ist noch in einem sehr guten zustand. preis nach vereinbarung. bei intersse bitte pm oder e-mail.



die felge die da noch so im bild mit rumliegt würde mich schon eher interessieren^^


----------



## andi87 (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,
habe noch folgende Teile:

Bremsenset: HS 33 hinten, hebel links, magura marta vorne mit 180er sattel und 180er scheibe (louise), hebel links. (wer will kann auch einen 160er sattel mit orig. 160er scheibe haben!). (der 160er sattel wurde nur ganz kurz probe gefahren, die anderen teile sind nagelneu!)

beide bremsen für 220.

Set wie oben jedoch mit magura louise fr vorne, hebel rechts, nagelneu: 210

es können auch marta vorne und hinten seperat gekauft werden, jew. 150.
magura louise 02, vorne hebel links, 160er scheibe, gebraucht: 95
formula oro für vorne, 180er scheibe, nagelneu: 150.
formula 4 racing xc für vorne, 185er scheibe, hebel links, gebraucht + neuer ersatzbeläge: 130
fsa x-drive xtreme kurbel, 170mm, nagelneu: 190.
xtr vorderradnabe, 02, neu, 36 loch, ohne disk: 35
xt-sti einheit, 9/3-fach für vorne und hinten oder getrennt: preis vhb.
xt-octalink innenlager: 25

bei interesse: [email protected]

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinti (13. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe einen GT TeamTrialsrad (von ende  der 90er Jahren), 
der rahmen hat keinen tiefen kratzer und/oder dellen. 

Die Pedale und Naben haben schon etwas spiel und die hinterfelge hat einige kleine dellen, sonst   .

Preisvorstellung ab 200euro.

Photo 1 

Photo 2


----------



## marinti (14. Juli 2005)

GT TeamTrialsrad (von ende  der 90er Jahren), Kult!

Photo 2


----------



## Deer (15. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe: Chris King Classic Nabensatz, schwarz, 36 Loch, neu und in OVP mit Bedienungsanleitung.gegen Bares oder im Tausch.Angebote bitte per pm oder mail.

Ich suche noch:
Thomson Elite Stütze, silber, 31.6x367 oder 410mm
Scheibenbremse VR & HR, IS2000, 180-185er Scheibe, a la Louise FR,Avid Juicy 7, Formula ORO.


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch immer mein Sahnestück zu verkaufen. Ein absolutes Pornobike der Firma Hoffmann. Das Bike wurde nur als Ausstellungsmuster gebaut und ist der Blickfang schlecht hin. Die Geo ist genau gleich wie dem Monty von Comas oder das XTP von Benito. Die Ausstattung an dem Bike lässt keine Wünsche offen das könnt ihr glauben. Nur das beste ist an dem Bock was sich durch seine 8,8 kg wiederspiegelt. 
Bilder siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2026188&postcount=13


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Juli 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Geo ist genau gleich wie dem Monty von Comas oder das XTP von Benito.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2026188&postcount=13


 

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Die Geo vom XTP im Vergleich zum Monty ist doch total verschieden. Die Kettenstreben sind länger beim Monty, das Tretlager tiefer usw.


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Juli 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Die Geo vom XTP im Vergleich zum Monty ist doch total verschieden. Die Kettenstreben sind länger beim Monty, das Tretlager tiefer usw.



Also deine aussage kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, denn beide haben 55mm offset und die streben sind auch gleich lang....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Juli 2005)

Komisch, auf der Montyseite stehen aber andere Geodaten. Wie kommt das?


----------



## isah (17. Juli 2005)

> Die Geo ist genau gleich wie dem Monty von Comas oder das XTP von Benito.



vll hat das "monty vom comas" ja ne andere geo als das normale monty?


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Juli 2005)

Der Lorenz hat das Bike vom Sebo als Vorlage genommen und das ist das aktuelle....

zitat von der Monty Seite: das  das Koxx-Rad des 20" Doppel-Weltmeisters 2005, Benito, Ros exakt die gleiche Geometrie aufwies, wie des neue Monty Titan 2005 und  somit nicht mit der von Koxx und den Franzosen propagierten modischen Länge daherkam? Laut www.biketrial-spain.com wurde das Rad unmittelbar nach dem letzten Lauf von der Redaktion vermessen und verglichen und für identisch befunden

Hier zu lesen:http://www.monty-bikes.de/index.php...ne&amount=0&articleNr=0&admin=false&random=0#


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Juli 2005)

ich denk mal wenn du auch nur halbwegs erwachsen wärst, würdest du nich mit so kindischem hochmut auf ne einfache frage reagieren!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Juli 2005)

@sebioffline

Den Spruch von der Montyseite habsch auch schon gelesen aber so richtig glaub ich da net dran weil wenn ich den Montytyp anrufe und der mir nichtmal die genauen Geodaten sagen kann find ich das schon komisch. Und zu dem Spruch das die beiden gleich wären konnte er mir auch net viel sagen. Ich hab doch selber mit dem Sebatian Hoffmann gesprochen und der hat mir auch gesagt das die Streben beim Monty länger sind bzw. die Geo. Und du solltest lieber mal deine Räder die du dir aufbaust fahren und net immer gleich wieder verkaufen obwohl sie noch neu sind.


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre genug mit meinen Bikes nur wenn man bald 10 Stück hat kömmt halt nicht jedes zum einsatz


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juli 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre genug mit meinen Bikes nur wenn man bald 10 Stück hat kömmt halt nicht jedes zum einsatz


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe Rahmen Kit:

Toxsin Rahmen, weiss, 1,5 Monate gefahren
Syntace Gabel, schwarz, 8 Monate gefahren.

Möchte noch 310 Euro incl. Versand. Festpreis!


Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juli 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Rahmen Kit:
> 
> Toxsin Rahmen, weiss, 1,5 Monate gefahren
> Syntace Gabel, schwarz, 8 Monate gefahren.
> ...



incl. FSA Platinum Pro 68x113 Innenlager


----------



## soma (19. Juli 2005)

Ihr solltet euch angewöhnen gleich Bilder mit reinzustellen, denn ich hätte jetzt auch keine Lust extra wegen den Bildern anzufragen. Außerdem würde ich es ätzend finden, wenn ich jeden Tag 5 Millionen Anfragen wegen der Bilder zu haben.
Auch bei eBay setzt ihr gleich Bilder mit rein, oder wartet ihr erstmal ab, bis sich jemand gemeldet hat, ob er mal Bilder haben könnte.
Weiterhin wisst ihr doch genau, worauf ihr achtet bei einem Kauf, also gleich solche mit anhängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Juli 2005)

soo, hab jetzt mal meinen ZOO! Lynx Rahmen ins ebay gestellt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7170856463&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Jan


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juli 2005)

Bilder von meinem Rahmen gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507

Preissenkung - 270 für Rahmen, Gabel, Innenlager


----------



## billi (20. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe mein Trialbike

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=628011087


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Juli 2005)

sers,

hab mal noch was ins ebay gestellt und hier nochmal alles in ner übersicht:

ZOO! Lynx Rahmen 

Magura EVO 2 Adapter 

Original Magura Beläge 

2 paar VIZ Beläge 

Jan


----------



## konrad (21. Juli 2005)

@ZOO!-Trialer:also irgendwie versteh ich net,wie man mit bremsbelägen noch kohle machen will-zudem noch mit den magura-standarts....sowas will doch wirklich niemand...


----------



## billi (21. Juli 2005)

hauptsache jemand kauft mein bike


----------



## Benzman22 (21. Juli 2005)

ich glaub für 900 eier kauft das ding kein mensch. verkauf das rad lieber in teilen, ich glaube dann bekommst du mehr dafür.

mfg Basti


----------



## billi (21. Juli 2005)

hmm , kann ich auch machen   
brauchst du zufällig was ?


----------



## billi (21. Juli 2005)

so hab jetzt einige teile in den bikemarkt reingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2005)

Preissenkung:

TOXSIN Rahmen, weiss, 2 Monate gefahren, incl. FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager (113x68)

210 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## billi (24. Juli 2005)

hab meine teile jetzt bei ebay reingestellt


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Preissenkung:
> 
> TOXSIN Rahmen, weiss, 2 Monate gefahren, incl. FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager (113x68)
> 
> 210 Euro incl. Versand.



ist verkauft


----------



## soma (25. Juli 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> hab meine teile jetzt bei ebay reingestellt


Vielleicht wäre es für dich von Vorteil, wenn du gleich die Links hier posten würdest. Oder deinen eBaynamen.
Was weiß ich, evtl. hat ja einer Interesse...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. Juli 2005)

Rahmen wurde benutzt und besitzt die trialüblichen Kratzer, aber keine Dellen oder Risse





Gewicht: 1964g, Kettenstreben: 400mm, Steuerrohr: 110mm, Radstand: ca. 1030mm

auf Wunsch mit passendem FSA Platinium Pro ISIS Innenlager 68x118mm





Preis EUR 250,- VB


----------



## billi (25. Juli 2005)

rahmen
lenker
vorbau
Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (25. Juli 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen
> lenker
> vorbau
> Hinterrad



Gut gemacht. An deiner Stelle würde ich jedoch noch diese Klausel reinnehmen, dass du als Privatman keine Garantie übernimmst, oder willst du das?
Kannst du, sofern noch keiner geboten hat, ändern!


----------



## billi (25. Juli 2005)

öhm , du meinst in die beschreibung oder ? weil das "14-Tage-Geld-zurück" ding habe ich net angeklickt


----------



## ringo667 (25. Juli 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> öhm , du meinst in die beschreibung oder ? weil das "14-Tage-Geld-zurück" ding habe ich net angeklickt


 
Nein , er meint du sollst den Satz

"""Da Privatverkauf, wird Ware unter Ausschluß jeglicher Garantie und/oder Gewährleistung angeboten"""

in die Auktion einfügen, sonst kann dir der Käufer später evtl. dumm kommen.


----------



## billi (25. Juli 2005)

hmm , na wenn ihr meint


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs, habe noch einen Syntace Kit zu verkaufen: Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz. Das Bike ist ca. 4 Mon. auf Shows gefahren worden und hat weder Dellen noch Risse. Preis inkl. Versand 350 Euro!


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juli 2005)

verkaufe Halteschellen für Maguradirektmontage (für _eine_ Bremse) incl. vier M5x25mm Schrauben. 
Alles neu, war bei meinem Rahmen dabei, aber ich brauch die nich, hab meine alten genommen.

15 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. Juli 2005)

da mein rahmen bei ebay nicht weg ging, jetzt nochmal eine preissenkung auf 130 !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7172312290&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (27. Juli 2005)

rote Try All Beläge
2 Stück
fast neu




Try All Lenker
74cm breit
orange
ca. 7 Monate benutzt
er hat die üblichen Kratzer von Lenker- und Bremshebelklemmung





Alutech Rockring
Lochabstand 55mm
5-Loch
max. Ritzelgröße: 22 Zähne
5mm stark






Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## newone (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Hab noch ne Fatty D in schwarz bei mir in der Garage.
Die Gabel ist in gutem Zustand und wurde nur wenig 
gefahren. Da ich Scheibenbremsen montiert hatte,
hat die Gabel keine Cantisockel. auf dem Gewinde steckt 
eine Blind-Hülse mit Leitungsführung, welche aber
durch Canti-Sockel ersetzt werden kann.
Die Schaftlänge beträgt 185mm, der Durchmesser 
1 1/8 Zoll.
Der Neupreis dieser unkaputtbaren und supersteifen
Gabel liegt bei 199,-
Preis: Verhandlungsbasis 100

Gruß

Michael


----------



## funky^jAY (28. Juli 2005)

wens interessiert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5221441435&rd=1

aber ist nich von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (28. Juli 2005)

Planet X Ali Bongo Rahmen bei Ebay!


----------



## bergbiber (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Koxx Djinn verkaufen. Ich habe es Ende letzten Jahres von Privat gekauft. Da wurde es vom Sohn des Hauses einmal über den Hof bewegt (er fährt Motorradtrial, was er auch immer noch interessanter findet) 

Im Vergleich zur Standardauststattung hat es folgende Modifizierungen:

         - blaue HS33 
         - Magura Performance Bremsbeläge 
         - Echo Team Booster

Dazu gibt es noch einen Carbonbrakebooster, den ich nicht montiert habe.

Ich verkaufe es aus Zeitmangel. Ich bin nicht wirklich oft zum fahren gekommen und zum rumstehen ist es eigentlich viel zu schade. Außer ein paar normalen Kratzer am Unterbodenschutz ist es noch wie neu. Es sollte also alles noch in Ordnung sein, ich wiege auch nur 60kg und bin/war Anfänger, von daher hat es nicht wirklich 'extreme' Sachen mit mir durchmachen müssen... 

Bei Interesse einfach eine PM an mich. Eine Preisvorstellung von mir bekommt ihr dann auch direkt.







PS: Der Sattel ist auch noch da und wird mitgeliefert


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2005)

Verkaufe einen Tryall Vorbau. 31,8mm Klemmung, Länge 150mm, 30 Grad.

Wie neu!


----------



## tobsen (29. Juli 2005)

Hab auch noch was zu verkaufen:

Neue Toxsin Rahmen, schwarz oder rot
Toxsin Vorbauten, Standard und oversize klemmung
und noch anderes zeug...


----------



## Schlingsi (30. Juli 2005)

So, nun ist es doch geschehen. Ich hänge den Trialsport an den Nagel. Deshalb verkaufe ich hiermit mein komplettes Bike. Das Setup sollte ja eigentlich fast jedem bekannt sein, aber hier noch mal das wichtigste.

Coustellier Frame
Chris King Nabe hinten
Chris King Nabe vorne
Chris King Steuersatz
Try All Lenker Carbon Look
Try All Kurbel
Try All Felgen vorne und hinten fett 
Try All Reifen
HS33 '05 (dicht) Coustellier Brake Pads
Louise (auch dicht)

Der Rahmen hat kaum Gebrauchsspuren, nur ein paar harmlose Sachen am Unterrohr. Kurbel und Rockring wie üblich verkratzt. Sonst ist das Bike top in Schuss!

Bei Interesse PM ... First come first go ... wer weniger als 1500  zahlen will bitte erst gar nicht melden und Einzelteile gibts auch nicht. Danke!


----------



## trialsrider (30. Juli 2005)

Ist zwar ein Geiles Rad! Und für den Preis müsste es eigentlich jeder haben wollen! Aber haben wir für sowas nicht den Verkaufe Thread?   

nich böse sein! aber da sollte es rein!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. Juli 2005)

meine fresse. das is ja ma ne krasse entscheidung. und das bike    na ma kuckn wie lange du das ohne trialen aushälst ;-)


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2005)

verkaufe Hügi 9fach Freilauf aus Alu, Zusatnd sehr gut, nur kleine spuren, incl lager aber ohne Zahnscheiben, wer also einen kaputten Freilauf hat, der kann den hier nehmen

Preis VHB

es kann auch die ganze nabe gekauft werden, zahnscheiben und feder sind aber kaputt und die nabe hat auch schon mehrere kratzer und gebrauchsspuren, ist aber technisch noch recht in ordnung


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Juli 2005)

hallo, bist du nicht der dem sein altes coust mal geklaut worden ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (30. Juli 2005)

genau der bin ich...


----------



## kochikoch (31. Juli 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, bist du nicht der dem sein altes coust mal geklaut worden ist ?



frag nicht soviel gibs ihm lieber wieder


----------



## biketrialer (31. Juli 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es doch geschehen. Ich hänge den Trialsport an den Nagel.
> QUOTE]
> 
> wie du hörst schon auf........?
> ...


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Juli 2005)

keine zeit mehr und der körper macht ständig stress was dann dazu geführt hat das ich einfach keinen bock mehr hatte. dann muss ich immer alleine fahren da ich der einzige trialer bin in aachen. in köln gibts noch einen anderen, mit dem kann man aber auch nur selten fahren. sind alles so sachen die auf dauer nerven...


----------



## sidehop (31. Juli 2005)

hey leutz.
Hat jemand von euch schon ma hier http://www.koxx.pl/2ndhand.php was bestellt oder hatte es vor?wie läuftn das so ab?


----------



## trialmissmarple (31. Juli 2005)

Hat zwar nichts mit Trial zu tun aber ich schreibs einfach mal.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5225550897&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5225574097&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Wenn einer was davon kaufen will PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (31. Juli 2005)

Hab mein Hinterrad mal hier reingestellt , mit gesenktem preis


----------



## EiSY (1. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Forenbenutzer
ich suche eine 26" Tryall
Felge in Metallic Blau
28 Loch ? bei Interrese bitte Pn


----------



## BommelMaster (1. August 2005)

komplette V-brake für hinten zu verkaufen, bestehend aus:

- Avid SD5 o.ä., normale avid halt, beläge standart, aber recht gut
- kompletter nokon zug DURCHGEHEND, silber, top in ordnung, sehr lang
- rechter XT Bremshebel


haben will ich dafür noch 35 euro, versand incl


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. August 2005)

Vielleicht ist da was für einen von Euch dabei!!!!

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZonlineQ2dstar88


----------



## Schlingsi (2. August 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es doch geschehen. Ich hänge den Trialsport an den Nagel. Deshalb verkaufe ich hiermit mein komplettes Bike. Das Setup sollte ja eigentlich fast jedem bekannt sein, aber hier noch mal das wichtigste.
> 
> Coustellier Frame
> Chris King Nabe hinten
> ...



kommt schon leute das ding muss weg!  geh auch noch was im preis runter


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. August 2005)

mein ZOO! rahmen muss auch mal langsam weg....bin jetzt schon 35  runter gegangen....den rahmen gibts jetzt ab 115 , anstatt ehmals 150 .....also bitte steigern!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7173373815&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Jan


----------



## billi (4. August 2005)

meiner wollte auch net weg , deshalb nochmal für 180 euro reingestellt das ganze 
ein irrsinn es nicht zu kaufen   

hier gehts zum super angebot


----------



## tobsen (5. August 2005)

Auktionen laufen heute aus!!!

Rahmen NEU!!!, Toxsin , schwarz oder rot
Vorbauten NEU!! Toxsin lightweight, Standard und oversize klemmung
und noch anderes zeug...


----------



## AcaPulco (5. August 2005)

*Echo Pure 2004 Rahmen*


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. August 2005)

Rahmen Monty 231 X-Lite 26" EUR 175,-

FSA Platinium Pro ISIS Innenlager EUR 20,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. August 2005)

endspurt meines ZOO! rahmens im ebay!!! billiger bekommt man den rahmen nirgends wo anders!!! also zugreifen!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7173373815&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1 

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. August 2005)

Göhrig wollte mir nen neuen für 99euro verkaufen   

sorry aber das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Monty98 (7. August 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> endspurt meines ZOO! rahmens im ebay!!! billiger bekommt man den rahmen nirgends wo anders!!! also zugreifen!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7173373815&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> Jan



will jetzt net frech klingen...aber hat schon einmal jemand ein gebot für den rahmen abgegeben? soll net heißen das er mist is...meint alter monty fahr vergleichbar...naja viel glück


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2005)

Koxx Forxx 20" silber ca.1 1/2 jahre alt, nix Kratzer, nix Riss, nix knacken für 100euro. Am Steuerrohr ist noch ein Spacer drunter.  ->






Vorne am Monty


----------



## Xmut Zadar (14. August 2005)

Monty 231 X-Lite 26"
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7176233311


----------



## ringo667 (14. August 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7176164877

siehe auch signatur.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. August 2005)

@ringo: der bremsattel is doch für 180er scheiben, oder??
Max


----------



## ringo667 (15. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> @ringo: der bremsattel is doch für 180er scheiben, oder??
> Max


 
Ja, für 180er!


----------



## trial jay (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe hier mein Syntace Showbike mit Gabel (Disc) und Steuersatz sowie dem beliebten Carbon Booster. Habe das Bike im April erhalten und bin keine Wettkämpfe oder Gelände damit gefahren. Der Zustand ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen recht gut. Der Rahmen und die gabel hat keine Risse oder der Gleichen, es befinden sich nur am Unterrohr die üblichen leichten Kratzer die beim Trial halt entstehen.  Der Rahmen ist ein L mit 1065mm Radstand. Mehr Infos zur Geo unter: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=552

Wer interesse hat kann sich gerne pn melden. Der Preis für den Kit ist 385 Euro inkl. Porto!!!

MfG

Trial Jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. August 2005)

verkaufe Echo Starrgabel disc und 4punkt aufnahme, 19cm schaft silber, gebrauchsspuren aber ok, 50 euro

Planet X Zebdi Trial Rahmen, altes modell, ist mal angerisse und zugeschweißt, schweißnaht wieder bisschen aufgerissen, hält aber - für 40 euro zu haben

im set für 90 incl versand


----------



## berberje (17. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich verkaufe Bremsbeläge für die Magura HS 33 Felgenbremse.
Die Bremskraft dieser Beläge ist sensationell unabhängig auf welcher Felge sie gefahren werden.
Optimale Bremskraft wird mit geflexten Felgen oder mit Bitumen erreicht.
Marco Hösel und einige hier aus dem Forum sind die Beläge schon gefahren und waren alle begeistert.
Der Preis dieser Beläge liegt bei 20 Euro für das Paar.
Bei Interesse einfach eine E-mail an [email protected]  oder Handy 0174/9773920.
Ciao Jens Berberich


----------



## ringo667 (20. August 2005)

Verkaufe ein Hinterrad:
schwarze Alex DX32 gelocht
schwarze Speichen
Hügi 240 
mit 6 Fach Kasette.
Foto auf Anfrage
bei Interesse PM


----------



## ChrisKing (20. August 2005)

Verkaufe komplettes Laufrad:
silberne Alex DX32 Felge, 36 Loch, halb gelocht, nie angeflext, mit XT Nabe (ohne Schnellspanner) und Rennrad Kassette. 

Preis 50 Euro plus Versand.

Ansonsten s. Signatur!


----------



## Schlingsi (21. August 2005)

verkaufe: 

- CHRIS KING Classic Hinterradnabe 32 Loch, rot, so gut wie neu, 1A.  320,- VB
- oder das komplette hintere Laufrad ChrisKing,TryAll,Kassette  340,-

- vorderes Laufrad: Chris King Disc, Try All schwarz  200,-

- 2 x TRY ALL HinterradFelge schwarz (keine Eier drin). stk.  35,-

- Try All Vorbau 90mm 7°.  15,-

- Try All Vorbau 90mm 7°.  15,-

- Koxx Forxx Gabel etwas gebrauchter(aber immer noch schön) und ziemlich kurzer Schaft(muss noch mal gemessen werden).  50,-


----------



## Schlingsi (21. August 2005)

ach ja, einen hab ich noch:

CHRIS KING CLASSIC REAR HUB 32 LOCH ROT...so gut wie neu und 1A i.O.  320,- VB

oder halt das komplette hintere Laufrad für  340 inkl. spezial Kassette! 
(is ja noch eingespeicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeJoh (23. August 2005)

Verkaufe einen Echo Urban RahmenKit (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Sattel und zwei HS33) für 500.-
und einen Laufradsatz mit Hügi 240 und Echo Felgen für 170.-
Beides wenig gefahren und in gutem Zustand.
Bilder kann ich per email zuschicken.
bei Interesse oder Fragen schreibt an [email protected]


----------



## interlock (23. August 2005)

2005er grossman abzugeben. 2 wochen gefahren. super zustand. erstklassige schweißnähte. natürlich keine dellen oder risse. die kurbel auf der linken seite hat ein paar schrammen und an den kettenstreben sind 2 mini kratzer. 
sonst top. 2005er magura. gelochte felgen, monty gabel mit disc aufname. quando tx naben mit industrielager.
monty vorbau und lenker. vhb 550
bilder per e-mail. [email protected]


----------



## ChrisKing (24. August 2005)

Verkaufe einen linken Shimano XTR Bremshebel V-Brake BLM-950. Nagelneu!

Möchte noch 40 incl. Versand haben


----------



## Levelboss (26. August 2005)

BT Vorbau
10° x 100mm
8 Monate alt 
31,8mm Klemmung
guter Zustand

Bei Interesse bitte PM!


----------



## ChrisKing (27. August 2005)

2 Tryall Felgenbänder in rot, für 47mm 26" Felge. NEU.
Wenn jemand 2 schwarze hat, dann kömma tauschen.

Ansonsten 5 euro plus Versand.


Ansonsten hab ich noch jede Menge andres Zeugs zu verkaufen, s. Signatur unten. 















sorry.. meine fans.. hab hier grad Autogrammstunde.. muss weitermachen. Bis dann!  lool


----------



## Schlingsi (27. August 2005)

verkaufe

magura louise 2005 inkl 180er Scheibe so gut wie neu!  120,-

hs33 2005 1A Dicht!  60,-


----------



## ChrisKing (27. August 2005)

Verkaufe meinen 1100er GU Rahmen, mit Echo Control disc only 2005 Gabel. Beides ca. 1 Monat alt, davon etwa 2 Wochen gefahren - wenns hochkommt.

Rahmen hat natürlich keine Risse oder Dellen. Super Zustand. Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.
Bei der Gabel hab ich das mit dem Steuersatzkrallen reinhauen bissl verbauert. Mir sind die kaputt gegangen und ich musste die n Stück nach unten schlagen damit ich Platz für ne neue hatte. Aber die jetzige oben drauf, sitzt einwandfrei  War bissl schwierig ohne gescheites Werkzeug und mit dem dickwandigen Schaft. Die wollten ums verrecken nich reingehen..

Möchte noch 710 incl. Versand haben. Festpreis!

Und dann hätt ich noch ein vorderes Disc Laufrad: Alex DX32 Felge, schwarz, gelocht, einmal angeflext zwecks Optik, 32 Loch, Magura Pro Nabe (baugleich mit Hügi 240 disc), Tune Schnellspanner. Super Zustand Macht mir einfach n Angebot!

Chris


----------



## Schlingsi (27. August 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe
> 
> magura louise 2005 inkl 180er Scheibe so gut wie neu!  120,-
> 
> hs33 2005 1A Dicht!  60,-




so noch ma kurz rübergeholt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. August 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe meinen 1100er GU Rahmen, mit Echo Control disc only 2005 Gabel. Beides ca. 1 Monat alt, davon etwa 2 Wochen gefahren - wenns hochkommt.
> 
> Rahmen hat natürlich keine Risse oder Dellen. Super Zustand. Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.
> Bei der Gabel hab ich das mit dem Steuersatzkrallen reinhauen bissl verbauert. Mir sind die kaputt gegangen und ich musste die n Stück nach unten schlagen damit ich Platz für ne neue hatte. Aber die jetzige oben drauf, sitzt einwandfrei  War bissl schwierig ohne gescheites Werkzeug und mit dem dickwandigen Schaft. Die wollten ums verrecken nich reingehen..
> ...




He, wieso verkaufst du jetzt auch deinen GU Rahmen?!?

Zu den Steuersatzkrallen: Wenn man eine Gabel mit dickem Aluschaft hat, muss man eine 1" statt einer 1 1/8" Kralle nehmen. Die passt dann einwandfrei!


----------



## Benjy (28. August 2005)

Toxsin "The Resurrection" Trialrahmen; nagelneu; schwarz... abgesehen vom Schaltauge wurde noch nie etwas montiert, drei aufkleber entfernt, Bilder auf Anfrage -> 480 + Versand (NP: 500)

Try-All Vorbau; 90mm, 7°; kaum gebrauchsspuren -> 20 + Versand

Try-All Hinterrad: Try-All Felge, rot; Try-All Starrnabe, 6-fach (ohne Ritzelpaket!); Try-All Sticky Reifen, 26x2.50; Schwalbe Schlauch, Autoventil; Try-All Felgenband, schwarz -> 250 + Versand (NP: 339)

Eno Freilauf, ca 2,5 Monate alt -> 50 + Versand


Bei Interesse -> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (28. August 2005)

verkaufe

magura louise 2005 inkl 180er Scheibe so gut wie neu!  120,-

hs33 2005 1A Dicht!  50,- inkl Coust Pads

Try All Lenker ungekürzt in Carbon Look.  40,-


----------



## Hanxs (28. August 2005)

Hallo Trialgemeinde!!

Ich verkaufe mein gutes Scott aus meinen Anfängen!!!  

Das Rad ist Baujahr 1998 und wurde nur in einer geringen Stückzahl gefertigt.

Es handelt sich um ein Scott Point Zero 20" Trialbike.
Das Rad war damals das offizielle Teambike von Scott und war zu einem Verkaufspreis von 1999 DM zu haben.

Da ich mittlerweile ein neues Rad habe und dieses seit dem kaum noch genutzt wird möchte ich es nun in liebevolle    Hände abgeben.

Das Bike hat einige neue Teile spendiert bekommen und ist insgesamt in einem guten Zustand. Außer den üblichen Kratzern hier und da, ist es gut in Schuss.

Das Bike besitzt Magura Racenline D Hydraulikbremsen, Echo FFW Kurbeln einen recht neuen Amoeba Trial Vorbau und eine extra breiten Point Lenker.
Die Brensen und der Antrieb benötigen etwas Tuning ansonsten wunderbar in Ordnung.

Geeignet für Anfänger und natürlich auch Liebhaber oder Sammler!

Verkaufspreis : 290 

Bei Interesse schreibt mir eine PM!

Selbstabhohlung erwünscht! (Versand eventuell möglich)

Privatverkauf, keine Garantie und Rücknahme!

Bilder!  

Bild1
Bild2
Bild3


----------



## Tretschwein (28. August 2005)

verkaufe zoo pitbull 05 rahmen in long.
der rahmen ist grade mal zwei wochen alt und demnach auch sehr gut noch in schuss. ganz wenige normale gebrauchsspuren und eine gaanz kleine delle in der linke kettenstrebe vom sidehop.
verkaufe für 500 euro. die hässliche grünen aufkleber wurden bereits entfernt.
bei interesse pm.













weitere bilder findet ihr in meiner galerie!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (28. August 2005)

Koxx Forx, 1,5 Jahre alt, no Kratzer, no Risse, no Dellen, no knacken. Mit Stahlschaft. 360mm Einbauhöhe. Silber hochglanz. Gegen höchstes Gebot ab 0 Euro


----------



## ChrisKing (28. August 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> Toxsin "The Resurrection" Trialrahmen; nagelneu; schwarz... abgesehen vom Schaltauge wurde noch nie etwas montiert, drei aufkleber entfernt, Bilder auf Anfrage -> 480 + Versand (NP: 500)




lol is wohl n Scherz oder? NP is knapp 400 Euro!


----------



## Benjy (29. August 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol is wohl n Scherz oder? NP is knapp 400 Euro!


Guckst du hier


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2005)

na da hat sich wohl jemand etwas verrechnet lol Willst wohl n fetten Gewinn rausholen was?  

ebay...tobsen... *hust*


----------



## Benjy (29. August 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> na da hat sich wohl jemand etwas verrechnet lol Willst wohl n fetten Gewinn rausholen was?
> 
> ebay...tobsen... *hust*


der rahmen is neu und soviel kostet er neu^^


----------



## Schlingsi (29. August 2005)

morgen kommt die tina dir was bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2005)

lol wenigstens einer hats gecheckt


----------



## sensiminded (29. August 2005)

sach mal chris du findest auch nie die parts oder rahmen die dir gefallen!?! gu schon wieder verkaufen?


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2005)

ne irgendwie nich.. hab seit ein paar Monaten nich mehr so den Bock auf Trial.. hab andere Sorgen.. Trial macht mir schon lang nicht mehr son Spass wie früher, sind dann eben alles so Frustkäufe. 
Brauch das Geld jetz auch für meine Wohnung, weil ich Anfang Oktober umzieh.


----------



## Schlingsi (29. August 2005)

ach komm... es muss einfach immer mehr apple-peripherie angeschafft werden!  kenn das doch mit der sucht...

hast du nich noch nen rechten XTR hebel, chris?! die gibts hier überall nur im set...


----------



## ChrisKing (30. August 2005)

ne, den rechten brauch ich selber


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. August 2005)

wie wäre es mit hebel umdrehen...
rechter hebel, linker hebel lol das is mir sowas von egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (30. August 2005)

dann sieht man den XTR Schriftzug nich!


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2005)

verkaufe deore disc brm 525, mit 180mm adapter vorne, 180er cleg scheibe incl, top druckpunkt und bremskraft, für 60 euro


----------



## Hanxs (31. August 2005)

Preisänderung auf 250

Klick






Bei Interesse PM!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. August 2005)

ja das mit dem spaß am trial kenne ich, seitdem ich nen 20" hab, machts wieder spaß.


----------



## trialsrider (31. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ja das mit dem spaß am trial kenne ich, seitdem ich nen 20" hab, machts wieder spaß.




 beachtet ihn garnicht. Der hat momentan ab und zu so aussetzer!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> beachtet ihn garnicht. Der hat momentan ab und zu so aussetzer!



20" alleine ist böse. 26" alleine ist auch böse. 20" und 26" abwechselnd ist sehr brav


----------



## Tretschwein (1. September 2005)

ersma nochmal das pitbull was ich immer noch zum verkauf anbiete:

verkaufe zoo pitbull 05 rahmen in long.
der rahmen ist grade mal zwei wochen alt und demnach auch sehr gut noch in schuss. ganz wenige normale gebrauchsspuren und eine gaanz kleine delle in der linke kettenstrebe vom sidehop.
verkaufe für 500 euro. die hässliche grünen aufkleber wurden bereits entfernt.
bei interesse pm.













ausserdem möchte ich gerne noch diesen koxx levelboss loswerden:
1065mm radstand, unzerstörbar und solide. würd sagen der rahmen ist bissl über 2 jahre alt und dementsprechend auch schon ordentlich gebraucht. keine risse, eine etwas dicker delle im unterrohr die aber auf keinsten fall als eventuelle bruchstelle in frage kommt. ja seht die bilder.
verkaufe mit steuersatz (cane creek) und noch nem schaltauge. 200euro VB.









ausserdem gibbet noch ne alex felge. die is auch schon was älter aber in alex qualität. glaub erst dreimal geflext, vorher mit bitumen gefahren. hat 36 loch daher der verkauf. ein paar ganz leichte höhenschläge könnten auch drin sein.
verkauf ich für 20 euro inkl porto.





für noch mehr bilder mal in meine galerie schauen.


----------



## sensiminded (1. September 2005)

hab von nem kumpel nen nicolai rahmen zum verkaufen daliegen!

fast unbenutzt, minimale gebrauchtsspuren: auf kettenseite ein paar stellen, ansonsten wie neu!

zur geometrie kann i leider nicht viel sagen, kann aber einzelne längen am rahmen bei bedarf abmessen! 
soll (sacht mein kumpel) schonmal als trialbike aufgebaut gewesen sein! trotz: hinten nur disc aufnahme und auf der disc seite kabelführungen für eine rohloff nabenschaltung  -die war auch schonmal montiert.














achso zu haben ist der für 550


----------



## ChrisKing (1. September 2005)

würd den eher mal im Dirt/dual/Dh forum posten. Da bekommst den glaub ich eher los


----------



## sensiminded (1. September 2005)

glaub ich auch bald! aber die nicolai trialbikes die so rumfahren, sind das andere rahmen? dachte die sehen auch so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (1. September 2005)

Ne du der Nicolai trial Rahmen sieht schon noch ein bisschen anders aus!
Das kannste glauben, net so klobig und der hat auch KantiSockeln!  


ungefähr so:


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> glaub ich auch bald! aber die nicolai trialbikes die so rumfahren, sind das andere rahmen? dachte die sehen auch so aus



die haben ein tieferes sattelrohr


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. September 2005)

ja, soweit ich das mitgekricht hab is das nur ne andere geometrie aber der gleiche rohrsatz...


----------



## ChrisKing (2. September 2005)

Verkaufe komplettes Laufrad:
silberne Alex DX32 Felge, 36 Loch, halb gelocht, nie angeflext, mit XT Nabe (ohne Schnellspanner) und neuer Ultegra 9fach Kassette.

Preis 50 Euro plus Versand.

Ansonsten s. Signatur!


----------



## ChrisKing (3. September 2005)

Preissenkung:

GU 1100 Rahmen + Zoo Vorbau (oder tryall Vorbau) + Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz 

bin ihn nur 2 Wochen gefahren.

Festpreis 610 incl. Versand


----------



## ringo667 (5. September 2005)

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZchris_ringoQQhtZ-1


----------



## Bike Lane (6. September 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe: try-all isis kurbeln mit left foot rockring, echo control brakebooster, echo team brakebooster, try-all oversized vorbau 20* 130mm, try-all oversized lenker gerade, try-all headset, magura hs33 bremse hinterrad rechts 2005, hope mono trial bremse von try-all wahlweise mit 190mm scheibe oder 160mm scheibe, echo pure 2004 magura aufnahme, echo bounce magura aufnahme., try-all disc vorderrad 39mm felge rot, echo hinterrad cnc 38mm felge, jeweils mit sticky reifen und schwalbe schlauch und try-all felgenband.

bei interesse einfach eine e-mail oder pm. morgen oder übermorgen kommen noch bilder, allerdings schaff ich das heute nicht mehr da ich verkühlt bin.


ciao, Marius!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. September 2005)

Verkaufe Echo Control Gabel 2005 disc only. Nur 1 Monat gefahren!

Bei der Gabel hab ich das mit dem Steuersatzkrallen reinhauen bissl verbauert. Mir sind die kaputt gegangen und ich musste die n Stück nach unten schlagen damit ich Platz für ne neue hatte. Aber die jetzige oben drauf, sitzt einwandfrei  War bissl schwierig ohne gescheites Werkzeug und mit dem dickwandigen Schaft.  Die wollten ums verrecken nich reingehen..

Möchte noch 100 incl. Versand haben.

Dann hab ich noch einen Satz Tryall Sticky 26" Reifen. Profil VR Reifen is noch 95%, Hr Reifen ca. 70%. Möchte noch 46 incl. Versand


----------



## ecols (8. September 2005)

wie lang ist denn der schaft noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (8. September 2005)

verkaufe jetzt noch zusätzlich:

echo hifi rahmen, echo hifi gabel, echo pure 2004, echo bounce 2004, echo control booster, echo team booster, zoo 20" vorbau, zoo lenker, syntace vorbau 105mm 5*, magura halteschnellen, hs33 2005 mit zoobelägen und direktmontage sockeln, viz bremsscheibe 160mm, sram kassette (wie bei trialmarkt.de), tune schnellspanner, tune würger 28,6mm.


----------



## sensiminded (8. September 2005)

@bike lane: du hast wohl ein trialgeschäft überfallen!


----------



## ringo667 (10. September 2005)

falls jemand was brauchen kann, geht alles am Sonntag abend zuende!

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZchrisQ5fringo


----------



## Schlingsi (10. September 2005)

.......................................


----------



## stilo (11. September 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe paar neue TryAll Schuhe in Grösse 40 abzugeben. Bei Interesse einfach Mail/PM. Preis: 50,- Euro

Gruss.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. September 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe paar neue TryAll Schuhe in Grösse 40 abzugeben. Bei Interesse einfach Mail/PM. Preis: 50,- Euro
> 
> Gruss.


Hi stilo, naja ich hab im Moment noch meine neuen Monty Schuhe, aber abgesehen davon hab ich Größe 45-46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. September 2005)

Hab auch noch was zu verkaufen!

Die neuen "Bärbel"-Beläge die hier schon jemand verkauft hat.
Ein neuer Satz hier (und hier noch bissl mehr geschrieben, damit ihr auch Platz zum draufklicken habt) looool


----------



## interlock (13. September 2005)

2005er Grossman 20 zoll rahmen abzugeben. 
nagelneu mit schutz.
farbe weiß.
noch nie aufgebaut.
super verarbeitung.
bilder auf wunsch.
[email protected]


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (13. September 2005)

Hi
ich will mein komplettes trial rad verkaufen
Rahmen:Checker Pig (keine dellen/risse und auch nur wenig kratzer(der rahmen kann auch in wunschfarbe neu lackiert werden im moment ist er blau))
Vr:Aufgeborte Mavic x221 mit Deore Disc Nabe
Vr-Bremse:Mechanische Formula oder gegen aufpreis deore disc hydraulisch
Hr:VIZ felge mit Edco Nabe (Felge neu)
Vr-Bremse:Hs-22 mit Neuen Belägen
Vorbau/Lenker:Megamo Stahl
Gabel:Wenn ich mich net irre Koxx oder so auf jedenfall aht sie nur eine discaufnahme und ist super verarbeitet
Steuersatz:Tioga
Kurbelneore mit Rockring (nur das ganz kleine kettenblatt)
Kette:Wippermann Connex
Schaltung:Sram Schalthebel mit Shimano Schaltung 7 gänge
so für bilder meldet euch per pm oder mail bei mir
der preis für das komplette rad ist 400euro


----------



## ChrisKing (13. September 2005)

Verkaufe einen Tryall VR Reifen 26", so gut wie neu. 25 plus Versand.
Und einen fürs HR, Profil noch so 70-80%. 30 incl. Versand.

Würde aber auch lieber tauschen gegen nen HOT S 2.5 und 2.2 in rot.


----------



## Benzman22 (14. September 2005)

verkaufe darkhorse rahmen in schwarz matt. der rahmen ist ein halbes jahr alt und hat lediglich ein paar krazer. bilder kann ich auf wunsch mailen. 
preis: 55 incl. versand vhb


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch immer mein Sahnestück zu verkaufen. Ein absolutes Pornobike der Firma Hoffmann. Das Bike wurde nur als Ausstellungsmuster gebaut und ist der Blickfang schlecht hin. Die Geo ist genau gleich wie dem Monty von Comas. Die Ausstattung an dem Bike lässt keine Wünsche offen das könnt ihr glauben. Nur das beste ist an dem Bock was sich durch seine 8,8 kg wiederspiegelt. *Würde den Bock nun für 1000 Euro plus Versand verkaufen.*


Bilder siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...88&postcount=13


----------



## tobsen (14. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ja innen weiß ge?




LOOL


----------



## Pellenheimer (14. September 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe noch immer mein Sahnestück zu verkaufen. Ein absolutes Pornobike der Firma Hoffmann. Das Bike wurde nur als Ausstellungsmuster gebaut und ist der Blickfang schlecht hin. Die Geo ist genau gleich wie dem Monty von Comas. Die Ausstattung an dem Bike lässt keine Wünsche offen das könnt ihr glauben. Nur das beste ist an dem Bock was sich durch seine 8,8 kg wiederspiegelt. *Würde den Bock nun für 1000 Euro plus Versand verkaufen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## stilo (14. September 2005)

Habe noch eine nagelneue TryAll Felge abzugeben. Die Felge war noch nicht eingespeicht!!!

Daten: 42mm/32 Loch/schwarz UVP: 45,-  mein Preis: 37,- inkl. Porto.


----------



## ChrisKing (14. September 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> LOOL




m..operadukschef... braddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (14. September 2005)

Hallo hätte ein Coustellier Komplett-Bike abzugeben,Zustand tadellos.
Keine Dellen,Risse u.s.w.
Reifen neu,Zubehörteile wie ChrisKing,Tune,Syntace,Magura Marta alles in Topzustand.
Näheres auf Anfrage
P.S Bike hatt eine absolute Topausstattung


----------



## kingpin18 (15. September 2005)

Servus Leute,

habe mal wieder was zu verkaufen.

1x Satz neue 20 Reifen
1x Magura 160mm Bremsscheibe
1x Satz Maxxis Reifen Minion
1x Nabe von Onyx VR 
1x Koxx belege Braun

Bei Interesse  eines Artikels PM. 

MFG Mario


----------



## Schlingsi (15. September 2005)

man man man... alle wollen ihr coust  loswerden! scheint ein virus zu sein. gerade du heizerer, hast es doch in so mühevoller klein arbeit erst neulich aufgebaut.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2005)

ich glaub viele denken das sie durch die neuen hohen Tretlager Rahmen besser fahren können.
Glaub zwar eher nicht das das so nen großen Unterschied macht... wems gefällt


----------



## kingpin18 (15. September 2005)

bei mir nicht werde mir 100%ig kein neues kaufen.

mfg mario


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. September 2005)

willst wohl aufhören mit trial??


----------



## Tretschwein (15. September 2005)

der pitbull muss immer noch weg, das levelbossis scvhon verkauft...

also neues angebot:

rahmen (pitbull null fünf) gabel (pure 425 schon älter) und ein cane creek steuersatz für 500 euronen.





weitere bilder in der galerie.

die alex felge muss noch weg...
dann hab ich noch nen koxx vorbau 110mm is auch am pitbull verbaut...muss auch weg.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> willst wohl aufhören mit trial??



na der spinnt wohl. bloß weils heute im training mal nicht so lief.


----------



## kingpin18 (15. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> willst wohl aufhören mit trial??



gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. September 2005)

@Cryo-Cube,bei mir hatt das nichts mit einem hohen Tretlager zu tun,fahr mit einem Tiefen genauso bescheiden.
@Schlingsi,stimmt hat viel Arbeit gemacht das Rad aufzubauen,aber die Arbeit(Beruflich)wird immer mehr und ich hab noch 2 Söhne,die jetzt schon mehr können wie ich,lieber unterstütze ich die Jungs nach bester Art und Weise,bevor ich mich noch ganz zerstöre.  
Gruss Peter


----------



## Tretschwein (15. September 2005)

der rahmen steht jetz bei ebay drinnen


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183327199 

weitersagen das dingen muss weg...
felix


----------



## isah (15. September 2005)

Tretschwein schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen steht jetz bei ebay drinnen
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183327199
> ...



der link ist defekt, du musst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anklicken, dann die bezeichnung (zB "Mein Rahmen bei ebay") und dann den eigentlich link.

hier ist der richtige link


----------



## Schlingsi (15. September 2005)

der rahmen steht jetz bei ebay drinnen

weitersagen das dingen muss weg...




felixhttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183327199


----------



## Schlingsi (15. September 2005)

da war ich wohl zu langsam... is mir noch ein wohltäter zuvor gekommen!


----------



## Tretschwein (16. September 2005)

danke danke an euch beide    
hab gedacht weils ja so blau untermalt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (16. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub viele denken das sie durch die neuen hohen Tretlager Rahmen besser fahren können.
> Glaub zwar eher nicht das das so nen großen Unterschied macht... wems gefällt



nein bitte lass mich das auch weiterhin glauben! ich will weiterhin alles auf meinen rahmen schieben! seit gestern fahr ich 1085 statt 1065 und der unterschied ist schon extrem. also nicht im fahrkönnen sondern im fahrfeeling.


----------



## MajorScar (17. September 2005)

-.-


			
				 Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf: schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der Posteingang von Tretschwein ist voll. Tretschwein kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


und weils so schön war


			
				 Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf: schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Der Posteingang von TrialsMax ist voll. TrialsMax kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. September 2005)

ey chef, ich weiß zwar nciht warum du mir ne nachricht schicken wolltest, aba jetzt is mein posteingang leer.....viel spaß....


----------



## Tretschwein (17. September 2005)

dito..............


----------



## ecols (17. September 2005)

Hätte ne Forxx HS33 only, rückseitig zu montieren. Kann sie auf Wunsch lackieren, eloxieren lassen, aber außer ein paar Kratzern fehlt ihr nix.. Ich bin sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr gefahren.. 

=> PM wenn Interesse..


----------



## sensiminded (18. September 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ne Forxx HS33 only, rückseitig zu montieren. Kann sie auf Wunsch lackieren, eloxieren lassen, aber außer ein paar Kratzern fehlt ihr nix.. Ich bin sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr gefahren..
> 
> => PM wenn Interesse..



hab bei mir schon nach firmen gesucht die eloxieren, aber nichts richtiges gefunden! hast du da ne gute adresse und vielleicht ne ahnung was e kostet ne gabel zu eloxieren??


----------



## isah (18. September 2005)

oder nen ganzen rahmen?


----------



## ecols (18. September 2005)

hab mal ne anfrage an den eloxieren/galvanisierer meines vertrauens geschrieben..


----------



## sensiminded (18. September 2005)

hatte im internet auch ne anleitung gefunden, wie man es selbst machn kann! klang ganz einfach aber ich lass lieber einen profi ran!!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. September 2005)

Hab das selbst schon gemacht, das ist net so schwer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (19. September 2005)

sooooo,jetzt steht er bei ebay drinn.
also haut in die tasten. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183921609&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## ringo667 (20. September 2005)

gelochte Alex DX32 mit Hügi 240, hier klicken


----------



## doc-trialer (21. September 2005)

*verkaufe das monty urban trial 2005er modell, NEU*
als komplettbike 26zoll, originalzustand

die spezifikationen könnt ihr auf
http://www.monty-bikes.de
anschauen.

neupreis 1000

das bike wurde ca. 2 stunden gefahren auf sauberem, trockenen untergrund.

zu verkaufen für: 650

bei interesse bitte mail an: [email protected]


----------



## ey-le-an (23. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5254066873&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

artikelnummer: 5254066873


----------



## Die Bergziege (24. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7183915664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT 

Ist zwar nicht mehr lange, aber vielleicht hilfts ja.

Ist ein niegelnagelneuer Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 Schwarz/Silber.


----------



## isah (24. September 2005)

falscher thread, wir fahren tr*ia*l


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. September 2005)

trotzdem: wunderschönes teil!


----------



## Die Bergziege (24. September 2005)

Ach verdammt, ja. Da hat das träge Auge bei der Suchfunktion wieder nicht aufgepasst, sorry, kann ja nen Mod oder Admin oder so mal löschen.


----------



## Bike Lane (24. September 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe chris king singlespeed disc nabe in schawrz 32 loch mit 18 zahn alu ritzel. die nabe ist noch ganz neu und ungebraucht. wurde noch nicht einmal eingespeicht. bitte nur realistische angebote. neupreis waren 490 euro.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (25. September 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7183327199 


nur noch knapp 10 stunden, heut abend läuft er aus... bieten!

weg muss er  

felix


----------



## wøønde (27. September 2005)

Hallo,

Stelle heute abend bei eBay ne nagelneue - nie eingespeichte - 20" TryAll Hinterrad Felge 32L rein. 

Wenn sie jemand unbedingt haben will, schreibt ne PM.. ansonsten poste ich später den Link.


----------



## Benzman22 (27. September 2005)

nur noch knapp 10 stunden, heut abend läuft er aus... bieten!

weg muss er  

felix

für 450 eulen kauft das ding kein mensch, raff das doch. stell ihn doch nochmal für 380 rein, dann müsste es besser gehen


----------



## wøønde (27. September 2005)

Ihr wolltets nicht anders:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185951026 

is die 20" Hinterrad Felge, TryAll, 42mm breit, 32Loch, blabla.. ihr wisst bescheid!


----------



## ringo667 (28. September 2005)

Auktionsgewinner bei Ebay hat es sich "anders überlegt" 

Also:
100 zzgl. Versand für Das Laufrad!
Hügi240 Alex DX 32 Shimano HG70 12-21 Kasette!
Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, verkaufe "Monty X-Alp 219 Rahmen 2004" wenn man will verkaufe ich auch die dabei gelieferte Bremse(ist ne seilzugbremse auch von monty)
Der Rahmen wurde 1 Jahr gefahren, der zustand ist aber ok
bei interesse PM oder e-mail (in den nächsten tagen kommen noch bilder)

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wøønde (2. Oktober 2005)

Auktion läuft in ner Stunde aus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185951026 

.. zur erinnerung..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. Oktober 2005)

So verkaufe mein KOXX XTP Short... High end... würde ich mal sagen.. ENO.. Titan schrauben..ALu nippel.. und soweiter 1200,- VB

hat wer interesse?!?

MFG MArco


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Oktober 2005)

Koxx XTP 2 2005 Rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187585076

Try-All Lenker schwarz
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187586719

RaceFace Prodigy Forged 130mm ca 7°
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187608319

Echo ES4R, Control Gabel, Try-All Kurbel, Eno, ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187612102

Chris King Ritzel 18Z
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187615263


----------



## ringo667 (6. Oktober 2005)

Falls noch jemand ein leichtes Vorderrad benötigt, hier klicken!


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Oktober 2005)

Shimano Ritzel 18 Zähne RG-18T
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188025069

MTB Vorbau Zoom 90mm schwarz
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188025760

Shimano LX Schaltwerk NEU Orginalverpackt
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188026638

Nokian GAZZALODDI 24x2,6 NEU UNBENUTZT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188037206

TRUVATIV Sealex Spline XR 113mm DH ISIS 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188044947


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

suche evtl eine chris king in gold ...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Oktober 2005)

verkaufe meinen niegelneuen xtp rahmen! der rahmen wurde noch nie montiert und hat keinerlei kratzer! es is díe long version vom xtp. super geometrie und super leicht! neupreis ist kanpp 1000! verkaufe den rahmen für 625. bei interesse bitte pm.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (9. Oktober 2005)

Verkaufe mein komplettes checker pig trial rad hier mal ein paar bilder 
schreibt mir ne Pm bei interesse


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Oktober 2005)

Verkaufe meinen Kenny Belaey Rahmen incl. Echo Control 2005 disc only Gabel.

Habe den Rahmen nur einen Tag gefahren, die Gabel etwa 2 Wochen. Da is noch ne zweite Steuersatzkralle drin, dich hab ich beim reinschlagen verbauert... aber die Kralle die drüber sitzt, ist einwandfrei 

Bitte keine Kommentare oder Fragen warum ich schon wieder n fast neuen Rahmen verkaufe..   

Ich geb noch einen 1 Tag gefahrenen Tryall Oversize Vorbau (150x30) dazu. 

NP war knapp 930 euro. Möchte noch 775 incl. Versand.

(Nicht nur seine Unterhosen und Socken sollte man täglich wechseln )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Oktober 2005)

Du bist einfach zu krass Chris
Jetzt lass es bitte sein und spar dein Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe meinen Kenny Belaey Rahmen incl. Echo Control 2005 disc only Gabel.
> 
> Habe den Rahmen nur einen Tag gefahren, die Gabel etwa 2 Wochen. Da is noch ne zweite Steuersatzkralle drin, dich hab ich beim reinschlagen verbauert... aber die Kralle die drüber sitzt, ist einwandfrei
> 
> ...




ach ja.. wens stört - die Kenny Schriftzüge usw. kann man abmachen, sind alles nur Sticker..


----------



## Tretschwein (10. Oktober 2005)

siehe signatur....
.
-
.
-


----------



## sensiminded (10. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe meinen Kenny Belaey Rahmen incl. Echo Control 2005 disc only Gabel.
> 
> Habe den Rahmen nur einen Tag gefahren, die Gabel etwa 2 Wochen. Da is noch ne zweite Steuersatzkralle drin, dich hab ich beim reinschlagen verbauert... aber die Kralle die drüber sitzt, ist einwandfrei
> 
> ...



ich frag auch nicht


----------



## ey-le-an (11. Oktober 2005)

Koxx XTP 2 2005 Rahmen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7187585076

Try-All Lenker schwarz
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7187586719

RaceFace Prodigy Forged 130mm ca 7°
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7187608319

Echo ES4R, Control Gabel, Try-All Kurbel, Eno, ...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7187612102

Chris King Ritzel 18Z
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7187615263

Shimano Ritzel 18 Zähne RG-18T
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7188025069

MTB Vorbau Zoom 90mm schwarz
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7188025760

Shimano LX Schaltwerk NEU Orginalverpackt
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7188026638

Nokian GAZZALODDI 24x2,6 NEU UNBENUTZT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7188037206

TRUVATIV Sealex Spline XR 113mm DH ISIS 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=7188044947


----------



## isah (11. Oktober 2005)

Koxx XTP 2 2005 Rahmen 

Try All Lenker Schwarz 

RaceFace Prodigy Forged 130mm ca 7° 

Echo ES4R, Control Gabel, Try-All Kurbel, Eno, ... 

Chris King Ritzel 18Z 
 
Shimano Ritzel 18 Zähne RG-18T 

MTB Vorbau Zoom 90mm schwarz 

Shimano LX Schaltwerk NEU Orginalverpackt 

Nokian GAZZALODDI 24x2,6 NEU UNBENUTZT 

TRUVATIV Sealex Spline XR 113mm DH ISIS 

------------------------------------

Du hast die links falsch verlinkt, einfach auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 klicken, dann die beschreibung eingeben ('Try All Lenker' zB), dann 'ok' klicken und dann den ebay link eingeben.

martin


----------



## ey-le-an (12. Oktober 2005)

merci
(... war copy/paste fehler weils schon verlinked war)


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Oktober 2005)

Hab hier noch nen Michelin HotS 2.1 in Rot der glaube wenig gefahren wurde, also kann bei Interesse mal das Profil nachmessen.
Habe auch noch einen TryAll Lenker grau wenig benutzt, ungekürzt.

Einen Ritchey WCS Vorbau 120mm 17Grad.

Wars erstmal, finde sicher noch was...!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo verkaufe Coustellier-Komplett-Bike!!!
Zustand absolut neuwertig.
Keine Kratzer,Risse oder Dellen wurde vielleicht max.2Stunden bewegt.
Top-Ausstattung siehe Bilder























So nun zum Preis 800 und es ist deins.
Weitere Fragen dann PM oder Email


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2005)

willste aufhören??

So ein geiles Bike. Verdammt ich brauch 800 zuviel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. Oktober 2005)

> willste aufhören??


Nein ich hab einfach keine Zeit,un nur um rumzustehen ist es zu schade.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hätte auch noch ein Monty 221TI zu verkaufen,wurde genau ein Jahr von meinem Sohn in der Schülerklasse gefahren.Kratzer am Unterrohr sind vorhanden aber keine Dellen.NP war 1600.
Preis VHB


----------



## andi87 (17. Oktober 2005)

NICOLAI BMXT TRIAL RAHMEN Chris King Steelset zu verkaufen. Der Rahmen wurde im Trialbereich benutzt und hat die dafür vorgesehenen Geo-Daten: 385er Kettenstreben, 1065er Radstand (mit Syntace Gabel) Der Rahmen hat eine Canti- und eine Discaufnahme (Bei diesem Rahmen kann getrost auch eine Disc gefahren werden, ohne Angst haben zu müssen dass der Rahmen reißt, da die Aufnahme sehr stabil ist!) Verkauf bei Interesse auch ohne den KING Steuersatz. 

Außerdem hab ich noch ein Monty Trialbike, 1000mm Radstand, Farbe blau, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welches Modell es ist, müsste aber ein 221er sein, guter Zustand keine Beulen/Risse, Magura HS 33 hinten (vorne ist keine Bremse verbaut), Monty Kurbeln, Vorbau und Lenker, Point Steuersatz, VP Pedale. Das Rad ist soweit Komplett, nur ohne vordere Bremse. Es gibt außerdem noch einen Monty Lenker in Lila und eine neue Kette dazu, Ich möchte noch 400 für das Bike, wenn ich es schaffe, kommen demnächst auch ein paar Bilder rein! Reifen: vorne ein neuer Echo und hinten ein nagelneuer Maxxis Creepy Crawler.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## andi87 (17. Oktober 2005)

Eine neue Magura Marta Modell 2005 für vorne hab ich auch noch! Die Bremse ist neu, nur die Leitung wurde von einer kurz gebrauchten Louise verbaut, Bremshebel rechts! Preis 150 Euro.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Oktober 2005)

sers leutz,

ich verkaufe mein 8 monate altes 05er python long komplettbike. es ist in einem guten zustand. kleine, minimale beule im unterrohr, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, sieht man kaum. einige kratzer aber nichts tragisches. KEINE RISSE!!!

austattung:
bremsen: vr: magura louise hr: magura hs33 05er modell
gabel: echo team only disc
lenker/vorbau: zoo!
laufräder: echo cnc felgen mit echo naben
antrieb: try-all kurbeln, acs freilauf, kmc kool chain






ich sage mal VB 900  inkl. versand. wer interesse hat, bitte per PM melden.

Jan


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2005)

willst dir nen anderes hohlen?

//wenn du tauschen willst weisst du wo du dich melden musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (17. Oktober 2005)

Onyx VR Nabe 

Magura Bremsscheibe 

Mfg MArio


----------



## ph1L (17. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> willst dir nen anderes hohlen?
> 
> //wenn du tauschen willst weisst du wo du dich melden musst



willst du jetzt auf 20" umsteigen?


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Oktober 2005)

Zoo! Trialer, sehr verlockend! Aber leider kein geld.


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> willst du jetzt auf 20" umsteigen?



ich spiele mit dem gedanken meins zu verkaufen und mir nen 20" zu hohlen.. seit ich wieder auf nem monty gestanden bin gefällt mir 20" wieder ziemlich gut.


----------



## Schevron (18. Oktober 2005)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo verkaufe Coustellier-Komplett-Bike!!!
> Zustand absolut neuwertig.
> Keine Kratzer,Risse oder Dellen wurde vielleicht max.2Stunden bewegt.
> Top-Ausstattung siehe Bilder



wow, unglaublicher preis für ein schickes radl.

wenn ich net schon eins hätte würd ichs nehmen. vor allem die CK is mal echt schmucke *auchendlichhabenwill*


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> willst dir nen anderes hohlen?
> 
> //wenn du tauschen willst weisst du wo du dich melden musst



meintest du mich?? also das pitbull würde mich jaa auch reizen, aber ich bleibe bei 20".....wäre was anderes, wenn ich das pitbull mal testen würde, aber so....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> meintest du mich?? also das pitbull würde mich jaa auch reizen, aber ich bleibe bei 20".....wäre was anderes, wenn ich das pitbull mal testen würde, aber so....



WAs hast du denn vor dir zu holen??? Wenn die frage gestattet ist?!?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> WAs hast du denn vor dir zu holen??? Wenn die frage gestattet ist?!?



jaa klaro ist das gestattet.  ich würde gern das Ti vom Heizerer haben....

Jan


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

nein, das willst Du Dir nicht holen!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> jaa klaro ist das gestattet.  ich würde gern das Ti vom Heizerer haben....
> 
> Jan



gute wahl...sie zu das du den orginal vorbau dazu bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> nein, das willst Du Dir nicht holen!!!



warum nicht??



			
				BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> gute wahl...sie zu das du den orginal vorbau dazu bekommst



gibt er mir dazu....

Jan


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

nein, tut er nicht, das tu nämlich ich schon


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

gibt er Dir dazu? 

hat er Dir schon zugesagt??


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> gibt er Dir dazu?
> 
> hat er Dir schon zugesagt??



nein, wir haben es halt so gemacht, wenn ich mein python wegbekomme, nehme ich das monty, aber wenn nicht dann nicht....oda halt das monty schon weg ist, dann ist es egal....dann bleibe ich erstmal beim python, bis ich irgendwo her nen monty bekomme....

Jan


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

ah so... ich wills nämlich auch kaufen... und er hat gesagt, er wird mir heute sagen ob ichs krieg... aber wenn Dein Zoo wegkriegst, kannst Dich ja auch um die Kampfmaschine vom sebi bemühen??


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ah so... ich wills nämlich auch kaufen... und er hat gesagt, er wird mir heute sagen ob ichs krieg... aber wenn Dein Zoo wegkriegst, kannst Dich ja auch um die Kampfmaschine vom sebi bemühen??



vom sebi?? verkauft der seins auch??

Jan


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

ja, ein hoffmann - mit Geometrie angelehnt an Monty... für 1000 euro - echt ein fettes Radl;


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Oktober 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ein hoffmann - mit Geometrie angelehnt an Monty... für 1000 euro - echt ein fettes Radl;



warum holst du dirs net wenns sooooo ein fettes rad ist?


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

bissl zu teuer... "so" schreibt man mit einem o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Oktober 2005)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ein hoffmann - mit Geometrie angelehnt an Monty... für 1000 euro - echt ein fettes Radl;



okay, dann werde ich dem mal schreiben....danke für den tipp.

Jan


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Oktober 2005)

wenns bissl billiger wär, hätt ichs schon längst gekauft - sind nur Spitzenteile drauf und wurde laut sebi nur als Austellungsstück verwendet...


----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2005)

Jo Jan das Hoffman vom Sebi is echt dick!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (18. Oktober 2005)

Verkaufe mein Chris King Singlespeed Laufrad. Besteht aus Chris King Singlespeed Disc Nabe, Dt Swiss FR 6.1 Felge, Try-All HR Reifen, Dt Swiss Supercomp Speichen, Dt Swiss Prolock Messing Nippeln, Try-All Felgenband, Schwalbe Schlauch und Chris King 16 Zahn Ritzel Stahl. Laufrad hat circa 600 euro gekostet. Über den Preis lässt sich handeln.


----------



## ecols (19. Oktober 2005)

Hätte dazu noch ein passendes VR.
Chris King Nabe, Mavic ceramic Felge, Schwalbe Band, Dt Swiss Competition Speichen..

Interesse? -> PM


----------



## Bike Lane (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe meine hope trial bremse. wird so wie auf dem bild verkauft. will noch 160 euro inklusive versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (20. Oktober 2005)

der Hebel ist für links oder?!
Wie alt? rechnung? alles ok? ^^


----------



## Bike Lane (20. Oktober 2005)

rechnung weiß ich nicht ob ich die noch hab, da ich beim jan eigentlich nie eine rechnung gebraucht habe. außerdem nutzt sie dir eh nix, da mein name drauf steht. sie ist jetzt ungefähr 4 monate alt und noch ausgezeichnet erhalten. funktioniert noch perfekt. verkauf sie ja nur weil ich auf eine avid juicy seven umgestiegen bin, vorne und hinten.


----------



## isah (20. Oktober 2005)

ist die etwa besser !? (wenn ja, was ist besser? )

@scr4t kannst den hebel sicherlich auch einfach andersrum rechts montieren..


----------



## Bike Lane (20. Oktober 2005)

keine ahnung ob die besser ist. beide machen vorne total dicht, wenn man sie richtig einstellt, von daher kann ich nicht wirklich viel dazu sagen. dosierung ist auch ungefähr gleich, die avid ist ein bisschen besser. das einzige was mich stört ist, dass ich einen harten druckpunkt wie bei der hope trial am vorderrad hasse und deswegen habe ich mir die avid gekauft.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was mich stört ist, dass ich einen harten druckpunkt wie bei der hope trial am vorderrad hasse und deswegen habe ich mir die avid gekauft.



wenn du bei der seven kein harten druckpunkt hast musst du was falsch gemacht haben...


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem nutzt sie dir eh nix, da mein name drauf steht.



Die Garantie, verbunden mit einer Rechnung, ist immer sach- und nicht personenbezogen!


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Oktober 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du bei der seven kein harten druckpunkt hast musst du was falsch gemacht haben...



wieso hat er was falsch gemacht, wenn er sagt das er gar keinen harten druckpunkt haben will? jetzt hatter doch genau das was er will


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Oktober 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hat er was falsch gemacht, wenn er sagt das er gar keinen harten druckpunkt haben will? jetzt hatter doch genau das was er will



weil ich noch nie ne juicy five oder seven gezogen habe die keinen knüppelharten druckpunkt hatte...


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Oktober 2005)

falls du dich mit technik auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest du, dass die avid juicy seven ein verstellrädchen hat für den druckpunkt. da kann man von ganz schwammig, bis knüppelhart einstellen. was geht dich das eigentlich an ob ich was falsch gemacht hab oder nicht. in technik sachen kenne ich mich sicher besser aus als du. nur weil deine avid juicy five diese option nicht hat brauchst du mir nicht unterstellen ich würde mich nicht auskennen. außerdem hat das hier im verkauf thread nichts verloren, also wenn du ein problem mit mir oder meinem angebot hast, dann schreibs mir über e-mail oder pm und spam hier nicht so rum, denn so werden die angebote immer weiter nach hinten geschoben und die, die wirklich interesse an den sachen haben, haben es so schwerer sie zu finden. zudem brauchst du mein angebot nicht schlecht reden, nur weil die kohle nicht hast, oder dir sonst irgendwas nicht passt. es ist alles noch voll funktionsfähig und es sind beide scheibendurchmesser dabei. mehr braucht man wohl nicht sagen. welche gründe ich hatte, wieso ich die zum verkauf freigebe hat hier gar nichts verloren, solange sie noch in so einem ausgezeichneten zustand ist. also einfach mal klappe halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.


----------



## kochikoch (21. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> falls du dich mit technik auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest du, dass die avid juicy seven ein verstellrädchen hat für den druckpunkt. da kann man von ganz schwammig, bis knüppelhart einstellen. was geht dich das eigentlich an ob ich was falsch gemacht hab oder nicht. in technik sachen kenne ich mich sicher besser aus als du. nur weil deine avid juicy five diese option nicht hat brauchst du mir nicht unterstellen ich würde mich nicht auskennen. außerdem hat das hier im verkauf thread nichts verloren, also wenn du ein problem mit mir oder meinem angebot hast, dann schreibs mir über e-mail oder pm und spam hier nicht so rum, denn so werden die angebote immer weiter nach hinten geschoben und die, die wirklich interesse an den sachen haben, haben es so schwerer sie zu finden. zudem brauchst du mein angebot nicht schlecht reden, nur weil die kohle nicht hast, oder dir sonst irgendwas nicht passt. es ist alles noch voll funktionsfähig und es sind beide scheibendurchmesser dabei. mehr braucht man wohl nicht sagen. welche gründe ich hatte, wieso ich die zum verkauf freigebe hat hier gar nichts verloren, solange sie noch in so einem ausgezeichneten zustand ist. also einfach mal klappe halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.





der fuchs ist schlau und stellt sich dumm, bei manchen ist es anderstrum!

sorry wollte mal mit spamen und dumm nölenKotz  	:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> falls du dich mit technik auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest du, dass die avid juicy seven ein verstellrädchen hat für den druckpunkt. da kann man von ganz schwammig, bis knüppelhart einstellen. was geht dich das eigentlich an ob ich was falsch gemacht hab oder nicht. in technik sachen kenne ich mich sicher besser aus als du. nur weil deine avid juicy five diese option nicht hat brauchst du mir nicht unterstellen ich würde mich nicht auskennen. außerdem hat das hier im verkauf thread nichts verloren, also wenn du ein problem mit mir oder meinem angebot hast, dann schreibs mir über e-mail oder pm und spam hier nicht so rum, denn so werden die angebote immer weiter nach hinten geschoben und die, die wirklich interesse an den sachen haben, haben es so schwerer sie zu finden. zudem brauchst du mein angebot nicht schlecht reden, nur weil die kohle nicht hast, oder dir sonst irgendwas nicht passt. es ist alles noch voll funktionsfähig und es sind beide scheibendurchmesser dabei. mehr braucht man wohl nicht sagen. welche gründe ich hatte, wieso ich die zum verkauf freigebe hat hier gar nichts verloren, solange sie noch in so einem ausgezeichneten zustand ist. also einfach mal klappe halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.




was willste?
ich hab weder dich noch dein angebot schlecht gemacht! was du in meine aussagen hineininterpretierst ist mir ehrlich gesagt s......ehr egal.um dir zu sagen ,dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann,dass du nen schwammigen druckpunkt hast schreib ich dir ganz sicher keine pm oder mail,also heul hier nicht rum weil du angst hast deine try-all scheibe nicht loszubekommen und in welchem satz ich dieses angebot schlecht gemacht habe weißt du selber nicht. wenn du desweiteren willst,dass dein super-duper-mega angebot nicht durch "spam" o.ä. nach hinten geschoben wird schreib mir doch ne pm oder e-mail,in der du mir sagst wie toll du dich mit technischen sachen auskennst und mir aufn pisser gehst,indem du mir unterstellst dumm zu sein.


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Oktober 2005)

So leute Verkauf mein Coust Rahmen wehr interesse hat schreibt mir ne pm. Möchte für das ding noch 300 mit versand haben.

Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

Mfg Mario


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Oktober 2005)

was kostet das ding denn neu?


----------



## Scr4t (21. Oktober 2005)

@ Bike Lane + M!et$ch0rek

spammt hier nicht im verkaufsthread rum!
so wie Bike Lane schon sagte ist der Thread für andere post gedacht!

wenn ihr euch weiterhin ans bein bissen wollt Aggressions-thread


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Oktober 2005)

also um es nochmal nach oben zu holen....

ich verkaufe mein 8 monate altes 05er python long komplettbike. es ist in einem guten zustand. kleine, minimale beule im unterrohr, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, sieht man kaum. einige kratzer aber nichts tragisches. KEINE RISSE!!!

austattung:
bremsen: vr: magura louise hr: magura hs33 05er modell
gabel: echo team only disc
lenker/vorbau: zoo!
laufräder: echo cnc felgen mit echo naben
antrieb: try-all kurbeln, acs freilauf, kmc kool chain







ich sage mal VB 900  inkl. versand. wer interesse hat, bitte per PM melden.

Jan


----------



## bertieeee (24. Oktober 2005)

hi also ich würde die hope nehmen wenn sie noch nicht weg ist


----------



## panzerfahrer (25. Oktober 2005)

ich überlege ob ich mein koxx xtp rahmen verkaufe.26zoll lange gerade mal 5-6 monate alt.wenn einer intresse hat PM.


----------



## Tretschwein (25. Oktober 2005)

um mein anliegen nochmals publik zu machen:
hier ein paar bilder,
siehe signatur.....

















 felix


----------



## andis (25. Oktober 2005)

Juten Tach,

ich habe eine Avid Single Digit 7 zu verkaufen, also eine V-Brake und einen Hebel. Beide komplett neu. Preis inkl. Porto 30 â¬.

e-mail: [email protected]

bis dann sagt andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (25. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> also um es nochmal nach oben zu holen....
> 
> ich verkaufe mein 8 monate altes 05er python long komplettbike. es ist in einem guten zustand. kleine, minimale beule im unterrohr, ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, sieht man kaum. einige kratzer aber nichts tragisches. KEINE RISSE!!!
> 
> ...


wieso verkaufsts ?
Aber holst dir schon n neues, willst doch hoffentlich nicht mit Trial aufhören oder ?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Oktober 2005)

will halt auch mal n ,omty fahrn
warum blos? ;-)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Oktober 2005)

omty = monty
vertseht sich


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (25. Oktober 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> will halt auch mal n monty fahrn
> warum blos? ;-)



jaa ka warum  .....monty = kampfmaschine!!!  

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. Oktober 2005)

Koxx Forxx Disc 20", silber, 360mm Einbauhöhe, 1,5 jahre alt, guter Zustand, kein Knacken! 80euro


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand interesse an nem try all vorbau (7°, 105mm) und nem roten try all lenker (ungekürzt, 74cm) ??? könnt die sachen auch einzeln kaufen

keinerlei gebrauchsspuren! nur 3 tage gefahren!

also wenn interesse besteht bitte PM....preis is verhandlungssache,sagt einfach mal was euch der spaß wert ist...ob mir das dann reicht entscheide ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (29. Oktober 2005)

verkaufe 26" Yaabaa Mururoa  rahmen.
hab den rahmen 2 wochen übergangsweise gefahren.
bis auf 2-3 mini lackplatzer ist nichts dran.
ist übrigens der gleiche wie der koxx st choco (kein witz).

Radstand 1050mm, Kettenstreben 400mm, Gewicht 2,1Kg. Farbe grün matt.

bei interesse mach ich bilder von meinem rahmen. das hir ist nur eins damit jeder nen plan hat worum es sich handelt.  
preis 160 inklusive versand.


----------



## Bike Lane (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe:

Echo Hifi Rahmen, neu, nur kleine Kratzer am Unterrohr, sonst voll in ordnung. Will noch 350 Euro inklusive Versand.

Rennen Rollenlager Singlespeed Kettenspanner. Noch ganz neu und unbenutzt.Will noch 30 Euro inklusive Versand.

Verkaufe Avid Juicy Seven 160mm fürs Hinterrad. Ist nur ungefähr eine Woche gefahren worden. Will noch 100 Euro inklusive Versand. Die Hinterradbremse kann auch für vorne verwendet werden. Muss man nur dazusagen, für was man sie braucht, dann mach ich das schon alles.

Verkaufe Echo Hinterrad mit Echo CNC Felge, Echo Starrnabe, Dt Swiss Competition Speichen silber, Dt Swiss Prolock Speichennippel. Fasst neu und nur circa 3 Monate gefahren. Will noch 125 Euro inklusive Versand.

Verkaufe Try-All Vorderrad Disc mit roter Felge. Will noch 100 euro inklusive Versand.

Bei Interesse PM oder E-Mail schreiben.

ciao, Marius


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (31. Oktober 2005)

Koxx Forxx Disc 20", silber, 360mm Einbauhöhe, 1,5 jahre alt, guter Zustand, kein Knacken! 70euro (nein es gibt keinen haken, ich brauch nur kohle)


----------



## trialmissmarple (1. November 2005)

Hoi leutz,

VErkaufe Marta Scheibenbremse mit 160 Scheibe.
Vorne rechts.


----------



## BikeJoh (3. November 2005)

Verkaufe Echo-Rahmenkit 

Rahmen: Echo Urban
Gabel: Echo
Steuersatz: FSA
Lenker: Echo
Vorbau: Echo
Bremse: HS33

Alle Teile in gutem zustand. Bilder gibts auf Anfrage ([email protected])


----------



## doc-trialer (4. November 2005)

Frisch bei Ebay drin:
Monty Urban 230, 26Zoll, quasi neu für wenig geld

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8718806198&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## interlock (6. November 2005)

ab heute abend 21 uhr darf geboten werden. also wer mag.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194903824


----------



## Schlingsi (6. November 2005)

Das BT muss weg. bitte keine Fragen wieso, es ist einfach jetzt Schluss mit dem Sport. Mindestgebot sind 1200,- Euro. Dafür gehts sofort weg. Ja, das ist billig... aber es muss schnell gehen. Die Parts kennt ihr ja. Komplett Chris King, Hope Mono Trial etc....


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (7. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein Echo Pure da und will es verkoofen. wer interesse hat schreibt mir einfach ne pm. Achso Komplettrad. Nicht so teuer!!!

       adios


----------



## tortyschlumpf (7. November 2005)

Verkaufe mein Trial bike grossmann 2004  in 26 zoll oder diverse teile von diesem bike wer interresse hat ih könnt auch nur den rahmen kaufen er ist im 1 a zustand bin 2 monate nur gefahren keine dellen oder ähnliches 
für 500  euro oder verhandlungssache .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (7. November 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Das BT muss weg. bitte keine Fragen wieso, es ist einfach jetzt Schluss mit dem Sport. Mindestgebot sind 1200,- Euro. Dafür gehts sofort weg. Ja, das ist billig... aber es muss schnell gehen. Die Parts kennt ihr ja. Komplett Chris King, Hope Mono Trial etc....



   1200,-     

Wer da nicht zugreift ist als 26" fahrer selber schuld.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (8. November 2005)

Hallo verkaufe im Auftrag eines Clubkameraden ein Monty 221TI
Das Bike wurde von seinem Jungen 1 Jahr(Saison) in der Schüler U11 Klasse bewegt. Das Rad hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren,es ist ein ENO-Freilauf montiert,die Reifen sind gut.Das Rad ist voll funktionstüchtig. Vorne und Hinten ist eine HS33 montiert. Die hintere Felge wurde durch eine silberne Viz-Felge ersetzt. Lenkergriffe sind neu.

Bei Interesse PM
Preis VHB
Orginalbilder können per Email verschickt werden





[/IMG]


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

tipp: bilder zum funzn bringen


----------



## Benjy (8. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> tipp: bilder zum funzn bringen


weiß nich was du hast... bilder funzen doch


----------



## Monty98 (8. November 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nich was du hast... bilder funzen doch



sollten die net größer werden wenn man drauf klickt?


----------



## Benjy (8. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> sollten die net größer werden wenn man drauf klickt?


aso... das meinst du 
ja, also denk ich schon... na denn... die bilder funzen net


----------



## ChrisKing (9. November 2005)

Verkaufe meinen Renault Clio RN! Baujahr 1996.

1.2 Liter Maschine
Infrarot-Zentralverriegelung
Top CD-Radio
Servolenkung
Fahrer- und Beifahrerairbag

Topaustattung! 

NP weit über 10000,- Euro! Möchte noch 2899,- Euro ohne Versand haben.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. November 2005)

hat der diskbrakes hinten oder geflexte trommeln?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. November 2005)

ich hätt Interesse am Getriebe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (10. November 2005)

wie lang isn der radstand? brauch was zum tippen


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2005)

Möchte noch mal drauf hin weisen

HR Nabe ist eine Onyx 36loch Felge Try All Black









Monty reifen 20" 2,5




Monty reifen 20" 2,0




VR Felge ist eine Try All Red 32 loch 









Maxxis Minion


----------



## funky^jAY (10. November 2005)

irgendwie sind die bilder bissel klein...erkennt man gar nix drauf


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs das Monty ist noch zu haben,also meldet euch




Gruss Peter
Nachricht per PM
Preis VHB
P.S. das Rad wir mit dem Orginal-Vorbau ausgeliefert,ist nur der kurze dran das das Bike von einem 11jährigen bewegt wurde.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. November 2005)

Rein Interessehalber, was ist denn das fürn Radstand bei dem Monty Heizerer2000 ?

Und hat jemand Interesse an einem ZOO! Python 04 Rahmen ?
CLS Version = 1045 Radstand
Evtl. mit Tretlager, Kurbeln und/oder auch Steuersatz und Gabel ?"


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. November 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Rein Interessehalber, was ist denn das fürn Radstand bei dem Monty Heizerer2000 ?
> 
> Und hat jemand Interesse an einem ZOO! Python 04 Rahmen ?
> CLS Version = 1045 Radstand
> Evtl. mit Tretlager, Kurbeln und/oder auch Steuersatz und Gabel ?"



ich hab evtl interesse an rahmen, tretlager und kurbeln....

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. November 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab evtl interesse an rahmen, tretlager und kurbeln....
> 
> Jan


per PM geantwortet.
warte auch auf PM Antwort!


----------



## ChrisKing (12. November 2005)

ich verkauf meinen kenny Belaey Rahmen jetzt doch. Bin ihn knapp einen Monat gefahren. Hab ihn weiss lackiert, sieht nicht so toll aus.. aber vielleicht lackier ich da noch mal drüber oder der Käufer lässt ihn neu pulvern..

NP ist 750. Möchte noch 600 haben, plus Versand.


----------



## TRAILER (12. November 2005)

was bist du nicht zufrieden mit dem kenny Belaey Rahmen?
also ich würde ihn dir gerne abkaufen.


----------



## Bike Lane (13. November 2005)

verkaufe profile mini nabenset in schwarz mit 36 loch und 12 zahn ritzel. sind die gleichen wie sie der craig lee scott fährt, sollten also bekannt sein. sind noch restbestände und deshalb noch ganz neu. will noch 207 euro inklusive versand.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## esgey (13. November 2005)

Falls noch jemand nen XT-Bremshebel links sucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196780132&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

oder ne XTR-Kombi rechts 8-fach:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196782903&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Tut mir leid, dass das schon bei eBay drin ist.   
Hab grad erst durch nen Kumpel den Tip mit dem Forum bekommen. Man sieht ja, dass ich frisch registriert bin.


----------



## Schevron (14. November 2005)

@kingpin
was würdst denn für den montyreifen 2.5 haben wollen? ev. auch beide


----------



## tinitram (14. November 2005)

@Kingpin
Was kost der Minion bei dir ?


----------



## kingpin18 (14. November 2005)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> @Kingpin
> Was kost der Minion bei dir ?



beide 45


----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. November 2005)

So verkaufe jetzt mein komplettes Python 04 (1045mm) !

Werde mal noch Bilder reinstellen.
Falls es zu lange dauert mit den Bildern oder jemand jetzt schon Interesse hat, dann einfach per PM oder hier antworten. (Vielleicht gehts dann auch schneller mit den Bildern) 

Falls sich wochenlang nichts tut, dann kommts mal bei ebay rein.


----------



## theworldburns (14. November 2005)

hab noch ne alex dx 32 felge

silber
36 loch
ungelocht
mit bitumen verschmiert 
keine dellen
gerade
15 inkl versand mit dhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. November 2005)

Hallo

Ich verkaufe hier (Klick mich)  eine Trialsattel und Stützenkombination.

Wer will, der kann.


----------



## Peppencs (15. November 2005)

Zu verkaufen:







Bt Ninja 365 + FSA Platinum Pro DH 100/148 BB
Koxx Forxx 190 
FSA Pig 
BT stem 90/bar 760 
Magura Louise
HS33 + Toxsin + Echo
Acor Nabe, single wall Felge gelocht (36mm), 2.35 Hansventure 
B+ singlespeed Nabe, Try all Felge 2x geflext, 2.5 2ply Highroller 
White Ind. ENO trial 
Hussefelt speziell 21T Kettenblatt (22t hab ich auch)
Sachs Centera Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner, KMC Kool Kette 
Planet X Pedal

Alles wie neu, Reifen etwa 70%.

Bei interesse pm!

Bilder:http://kep.tar.hu/esfrost/50165100#2 


Pepp


----------



## theworldburns (15. November 2005)

theworldburns schrieb:
			
		

> hab noch ne alex dx 32 felge
> 
> silber
> 36 loch
> ...



steht nicht mehr zum verkauf und wandert auf den müll weil ich gesehen hab, dass der stoß beginnt sich aufzutrennen an der bremsflanke


----------



## ecols (15. November 2005)

Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> Zu verkaufen:
> 
> Bt Ninja 365 + FSA Platinum Pro DH 100/148 BB
> Koxx Forxx 190
> ...



Preis?


----------



## kingpin18 (15. November 2005)

habe es mal rein gestellt klick mich


----------



## Peppencs (15. November 2005)

Preis in pm!


----------



## Bike Lane (15. November 2005)

Hi,

ich hab einiges zu verkaufen:

Hs33 in silber 05, mit Halteschnellen und Schrauben auch silber und Viz-Bremsbeläge.

Louise FR 180mm Schwarz Vorderrad

Profileracing Mini Hubset mit 12er Ritzel und 36 Loch. Hubset besteht aus Vorder- und Hinterradnabe Schwarz mit Schrauben. Für mehr Informationen: www.profileracing.com

Echo starre Hinterradnabe 32Loch

HS33 Stahlflexleitungsset Hinterrad

Echo CNC Halteschnellen für Hs33 Rot

Bremshebel HS33 Schwarz 05

Echo Steuersatz CNC Rot

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Mower (16. November 2005)

was willst du denn für die hs33+beläge?

rechts & hinten?

gute nacht


----------



## 525Rainer (16. November 2005)

verkaufe echo pure rahmen 1080mm: ist relativ neu, wurde aber trialmässig gefahren, siehe unterrohr.
preis: VB 180euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppencs (18. November 2005)

Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> Zu verkaufen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Startpreis 1000 eur, fast wie neu, stem/lenker 1mal benutzt!
Verkaufe, weil ich jetzt eine 6.0 will..


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2005)

verkauf meinen Rahmen jetz incl. Steuersatz (Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro) und Tryall isis 128er Innenlager.

Preis 615 incl. Versand.


----------



## Peppencs (20. November 2005)

Peppencs schrieb:
			
		

> Startpreis 1000 eur, fast wie neu, stem/lenker 1mal benutzt!
> Verkaufe, weil ich jetzt eine 6.0 will..



ok, 800 eur + post !


----------



## Bike Lane (20. November 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe jetzt einige sachen bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7198497857&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7198546781&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7198570121&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

ciao, Marius!


----------



## BikeJoh (23. November 2005)

Verkaufe einen Echo Urban RahmenKit (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Sattel und zwei HS33) für 380.-

Wenig gefahren und in gutem Zustand.

bei Interesse oder Fragen schreibt an [email protected]


----------



## kingpin18 (25. November 2005)

So meine freunde,

ergreift die schangse euch ein Satz Laufräder zu ergattern.

Hier ist der link Laufräder 


Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppencs (25. November 2005)

Ninja verkauft...


----------



## ChrisKing (25. November 2005)

hab immer nochn Laufrad zu verkaufen. Siehe Signatur


----------



## streetmensch (29. November 2005)

Hi,
klar ich hätte interesse an dem Zoo rahmen aber wie viel willste haben flo???


----------



## super monster (29. November 2005)

hi ich verkaufe einen dirt rahmen 
poison taxin 2005 is neu un wurde nie verbaut 
er ist ornage mit hellblauer schrift


----------



## ringo667 (29. November 2005)

super monster schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich verkaufe einen dirt rahmen
> poison taxin 2005 is neu un wurde nie verbaut
> er ist ornage mit hellblauer schrift


 
Den wirst hier wohl schwer los werden....


----------



## Hopserhäsle (29. November 2005)

Trialmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> klar ich hätte interesse an dem Zoo rahmen aber wie viel willste haben flo???


Per PM geantwortet!

Aktueller Stand:

Verkaufe das Python 04 NUR komplett, also wer Interesse hat...!?
Noch ist es zu haben!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Dezember 2005)

verkaufe mein bike jetz komplett... (nicht in Einzelteilen!)... Werd vorerst mit Trial aufhören..

Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Scheibenbremse, Bremsgriff und das komplette VR sind grad mal einen Monat gefahren worden!






NP könnt ihr euch ja selber zusammenrechnen.. 

Kenny Rahmen
Echo Control 2005 Gabel,
tensile Kurbeln
HR: Chrisking Nabe, Tryall 47mm Felge
VR: Magura Nabe, DT Revolution speichen, Mavic XC717 disc felge
HS33 + Avid disc
Tryall Lenker und Vorbau

Macht mir einfach ein Angebot --> PM

Chris


----------



## voytec (2. Dezember 2005)

*hust*
darf ich wissen warum du aufhören willst? 



treue leser


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Dezember 2005)

voytec schrieb:
			
		

> *hust*
> darf ich wissen warum du aufhören willst?



private Gründe.. geht niemand was an, sorry.


*Das bike wird jetz ohne HR verkauft, das behalte ich. (die Nabe is mir heilig). Reifen schick ich aber mit. Stattdessen gibts das Laufrad in meiner Signatur. 
Und die Sticker kommen natürlich weg und der Käufer kanns ja nochmal neu lackieren, falls gewünscht. Is nich ganz so toll geworden..*


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Dezember 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Reifen schick ich aber mit.



der reifen der auf dem foto zu sehn ist? fett alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (3. Dezember 2005)

das ist der brandneue BIG STICKY


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Dezember 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe mein bike jetz komplett... (nicht in Einzelteilen!)... Werd vorerst mit Trial aufhören..
> 
> Rahmen, Lenker, Vorbau, Scheibenbremse, Bremsgriff und das komplette VR sind grad mal einen Monat gefahren worden!
> 
> ...




Es gibt jetz entweder das Laufrad in meiner Signatur dazu oder das mit tryall Felge und ChrisKing Nabe. Mit letzterem dann halt etwas teurer!


----------



## biketrialer (3. Dezember 2005)

aaaaahhhhhhhhh, wie kann man denn bei so einer halle aufhören wollen mit trial............................ich wär froh wenn ich sowas hätte.....

muss jeden tag im dunkeln trialen.............ich werd noch zur fledermaus..........
toto


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär froh wenn ich sowas hätte.....toto




da bisch nich der einzige!


----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

HI,

hat jemand interesse an nem echo bike ??? selten gefahren. ist ein zweitrad.


----------



## -|nS5|- (4. Dezember 2005)

ja hätte ... was soll es denn kosten


----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

ich muss gestehen ich hab keine ahnung ?! hinten mit hope nabe vorne onyx. bremsen sram 9.0 . nur bevor es bei mir rumgammelt geb ich es lieber ab. mach ma nen vorschlag


----------



## -|nS5|- (4. Dezember 2005)

.,... na ja ... eh du es rumstehn hast ... nehmsch es für 1    
neee... keine ahnung .... 400 ?


----------



## trialmissmarple (4. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7201033501&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

hmmmmm aus welcher gegend kommst du? nicht aus frankfurt ? bist du am 11.12 hier zur streetsession? das wäre dann schon der überfreundschaftspreis


----------



## -|nS5|- (4. Dezember 2005)

ne leider nich ...komm aus Gera....aber na ja ... DHL ..oder selbstabhulung wäre möglich


----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

gera is aber schon ne ecke. hmmm für 450  lass ich mich überreden. bei dhl muss ich ma fragen was es kostet und wie dies eingepackt haben wollen


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

bei GLS kostet es 19  versandkosten. Das ist das billigste.

MFG


----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

Gls ?!?


----------



## -|nS5|- (4. Dezember 2005)

von mir auch aus ...gls ...aber haste noch nen paar pics mehr von ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loadedgun (4. Dezember 2005)

rechnung ist auch noch vorhanden falls du sie sehen willst


----------



## -|nS5|- (5. Dezember 2005)

was hat das bike neu gekosted ... wie alt is es und wo hast du es her ?


----------



## -|nS5|- (5. Dezember 2005)

un vorallem wieviel wiegt das teil


----------



## Loadedgun (5. Dezember 2005)

hab dir die sachen ma als PN geschickt


----------



## -|nS5|- (5. Dezember 2005)

okay danke


----------



## -|nS5|- (5. Dezember 2005)

könntest du mir mal denn zettel per email schicken .... 

[email protected]
[email protected]
icq:77272919


----------



## Loadedgun (5. Dezember 2005)

ist raus


----------



## -|nS5|- (5. Dezember 2005)

supi habs bekomm.... hmmm na ja scho nich schlcht


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

könnt ihr nicht mal alles über PM oda was weiss ich klären und nicht alles hier zuspamen??!! andere wollen ihr auch was kaufen und nicht erst 100000 seiten zurück blättern!!! also bitte!!!

Jan


----------



## Master_X (5. Dezember 2005)

hallo!!  

ich habe noch 2 unbenutzte und original verpackte monty-urban rahmen.

einer ist vorne weiß und hintesn schwarz. 
und der zweite ist vorne blau in der mitte weiß und hinten rot.

kann euch die rahmen für 220 pro stück anbieten.

bei interesse bitte unter [email protected] oder unter 0173/6804735    melden.

mfg sebastian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Dezember 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr nicht mal alles über PM oda was weiss ich klären und nicht alles hier zuspamen??!! andere wollen ihr auch was kaufen und nicht erst 100000 seiten zurück blättern!!! also bitte!!!
> 
> Jan


so sieht´s aus!


----------



## Aggressor (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi verkaufe mein Syntace Rahmen+Steuersatz+Gabel
wenn jemand interesse hat bitte mail an: [email protected]
ich bin es nicht sehr oft gefahren, da ich keine zeit habe. 
ist jetzt 1 1/2 JAHRE alt. absolut guter zustand.
preisvorstelung ist 350 â¬


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Dezember 2005)

mein Laufrad is jetz bei ebay


----------



## Koxxfreak (9. Dezember 2005)

Schönen guten tag jungs.

Ich hab mal wieder was schönes zu hause rum liegen, da ich jetzt vorne und hinten scheibe fahre hab ich ein paar teile über  

1. einen RB HEBEL MIT HS33 KOLBEN ( EINE KOMMPLETTE BREMSE )

2. ZWEI RB HEBEL FÜR SCHEIBE; MIT DER MARTA IN SCHWARTZ ( OB FÜR HINTEN MIT LANGER LEITUNG ODER VORNE IST EGAL AUCH OB 180 160 oder postmount AUFNAME IST EGAL KANN MAN SICH ALLES AUSSUCHEN ALSO WER INTERESSE HAT.

DIE HEBEL SIND ROT

AM BESTEN ODER SCHNELLSTEN EINFACH SCHREIBEN AN:

[email protected]


----------



## konrad (10. Dezember 2005)

verkaufe:

vorbau und lenker(silber),20",try-all,lenker gekürzt(vom hösel-bike)

evtl. try-all HR,20"

preise VB-PM!


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Dezember 2005)

verkaufe Hope Bulb VR Nabe is2000, silber, 32 loch, saustabil bei ca 200g


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. Dezember 2005)

Endlich wurde es war und ich hab mich dran gemacht.

Mein ZOO! Python 2004 ist seit 20 Uhr bei ebay drin.

ZOO! Python 2004 long 

Sorry, der Rahmen war begehrt, aber ich will net auf den anderen Teilen sitzen bleiben, darum jetzt komplett.


----------



## isah (12. Dezember 2005)

da lass dich mal vom kochikoch beraten, so kriegst du das bike eher unwarscheinlich weg..


----------



## Aggressor (12. Dezember 2005)

so es ist vollbracht 
den syntace rahmen und gabel gibts bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8737413712


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetmensch (12. Dezember 2005)

Also ich verkaufe ne Hayes Hfx nine mit 160er scheibe und adapter, entlüfungskit, schrauben und gebrauchsanweißung. Wer will? Wer will? Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Dezember 2005)

s. Signatur


----------



## planetary1 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich verkaufe zwei unbenutzte und neue Produkte:

1. Toxsin Vorbau für 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung.  Länge 105mm, EUR15,00

2. Toxsin Brake Booster für Magura Bremsen.  EUR15,00


Bei interesse bitte PM oder unter [email protected] schreiben.

mfg


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

dieser toxsin vorbau ist nen flacher, oder?

wie groß ist der winkel?


----------



## planetary1 (14. Dezember 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> dieser toxsin vorbau ist nen flacher, oder?
> 
> wie groß ist der winkel?




der winkel ist 8°


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. Dezember 2005)

kann man den brakebooster auch mit v-brakes nutzen? und bringt das überhaupt was?
danke flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Dezember 2005)

nope, kann man nich. is nen hs33 2-loch booster.


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

planetary1 schrieb:
			
		

> der winkel ist 8°



mist...dann nehm ich ihn nicht


----------



## isah (14. Dezember 2005)

> 2. Toxsin Brake Booster für Magura Bremsen. EUR15,00



meiner


----------



## Hopserhäsle (15. Dezember 2005)

ZOO! Python und noch ganz neue Coust-Beläge dazu!

zum Trialbike mit den neuen Coust Pads!


----------



## isah (16. Dezember 2005)

ich hab hier 2 so evo adapter in schwarz.. also wer brauch soll sich melden.



			
				Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> ZOO! Python und noch ganz neue Coust-Beläge dazu!
> 
> zum Trialbike mit den neuen Coust Pads!




noch knapp einen tag.


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Dezember 2005)

Man, wär das Ding net so lang würd ichs vielleicht nehmen...


----------



## biketrialer (17. Dezember 2005)

Pünktlich zum Fest hab ich auch noch Sachen die raus müssen:

Laufrad: XT Nabe mit Maviuc D521 Felge    neu und unbenutzt für 25 Euro
Felge: Mavic X517  neu und unbenutzt für 10 Euro

Vorbau (nicht gefahren): syntace 6° 90mm, klemmung 25,4mm   5 euro
                                  echo 6° 110mm, klemmung 31mm        5 euro
Race Face 15° 130mm, klemmung 25,4mm    15 euro

3 XT Freiläufe original verpackt für zusammen 10 euro

Answer Pro Taper Downhillenker ca. 2 monate gefahren (goldfarbend) 2" höhe 690mm breit , 25,4 klemmung für 15 euro

das sind doch schnäppchen.....oder?
bei interesse bitte PM, fotos gibts dann auch!!!
toto


----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. Dezember 2005)

So, heute 20 Uhr endet die Python Auktion!

ZOO! Python


----------



## Fabi (18. Dezember 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute 20 Uhr endet die Python Auktion!
> 
> ZOO! Python



Da bietet sowieso keiner.


----------



## Monty98 (18. Dezember 2005)

ist zwar nicht meins aber ich finds sympathisch   
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Rahmen-20-...7204899098QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. Dezember 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Da bietet sowieso keiner.


Und wenns so sein sollte, dann ists halt so!!!

Aber hier müssen so viele Penner nur immer rummaulen und rumzicken das regt echt auf. 
Nur sinnlose Kommentare!   

Wenn ichs net los bekomme, dann merk ichs selbst und musses halt billiger machen! Aber auf so einen Sch3i$$ kann ich verzichten.

Genau wie der ISAH der muss auch immer so n Dreck ablassen. 
Punkt


----------



## !Monty! (18. Dezember 2005)

das bike wirste nich los für soviel.für 450 vielleicht


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Dezember 2005)

Verkaufe mein 1 Jahr altes MontyAlp 05!!

Genauere Daten und Bilder gibt es hier !


MontyAlp05


----------



## Scrat (18. Dezember 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nicht meins aber ich finds sympathisch
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Rahmen-20-...7204899098QQcategoryZ9199QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich tippe (nach vorheriger Rückfrage bei einem Experten) auf ein Hoffmann Fatpipe.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## V!RUS (18. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe (nach vorheriger Rückfrage bei einem Experten) auf ein Hoffmann Fatpipe.
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Hab ich auch gedacht, wie in den alten Videos von den Spaniern.
Aber haben die einen Sattel?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Dezember 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute 20 Uhr endet die Python Auktion!
> 
> ZOO! Python



Denkst du net das Craig ziemlich wütend sein wird wenn du sein Bike so verscherbelst.


----------



## Scrat (18. Dezember 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch gedacht, wie in den alten Videos von den Spaniern.
> Aber haben die einen Sattel?



Die haben so eine Art Sitzdom. Irgendwo im Netz hab' ich mal Bilder gesehen, weiß aber nimmer wo. Oder einfach mal auf 'n SDM-Lauf kommen, dort gibt's die auch live.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## -|nS5|- (18. Dezember 2005)

habe einen Dirt/trial Rahmen zu verkaufen ...

verkauf mein Giant STP SE rahmen is kein 100% trialrahmen aber ich kam als "noobytrialer" ganz gut mit klar ... wer interresse hat ...einfach eine pn an mich


----------



## tinitram (18. Dezember 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben so eine Art Sitzdom. Irgendwo im Netz hab' ich mal Bilder gesehen, weiß aber nimmer wo. Oder einfach mal auf 'n SDM-Lauf kommen, dort gibt's die auch live.
> 
> Servus, Thomas



hab auf www.elmar-h.de mal sowas gesehn... aber leider nicht so gute Auflösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Dezember 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst du net das Craig ziemlich wütend sein wird wenn du sein Bike so verscherbelst.


wieso soll er denn wütend sein, wenn ers sehen würde !?

Ihr habt Probleme, mein Gott!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> wieso soll er denn wütend sein, wenn ers sehen würde !?
> 
> Ihr habt Probleme, mein Gott!!!



neee junge,DU hast probleme und eins davon is dein fehlender humor.


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Dezember 2005)

Hy Folks,
ich verkaufe ein Megamo pro 20". Das Rad gehöhrte meinem Bruder, aber er hat die Lust am trial verloren. 

Eckdaten: 
-Rahmen: Megamo pro 20"
-HS 33 vo.+hi.
-Alex DX 32 +TRY-All Latsch hi.
-Megamo Lenker
-Koxx Beläge hi. 

Das Rad wurde echt wenig gefahren, und geht eigentlich ganz gut. Felgen sind nochmal frisch geflext, und alles ist nochmal gecheckt.   
Wer Lust drauf hat, der schreibt mir ne PM, und den Preis machen wir dann aus.


----------



## ecols (19. Dezember 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Folks,
> ich verkaufe ein Megamo pro 20". Das Rad gehöhrte meinem Bruder, aber *er hat die Lust am trial verloren.*
> 
> (...)



Gib ihm hinter die Löffel.. Wenn er nur halb so talentiert ist wie du haben wir noch einen Ausnahmetrialer weniger..   
Also "besprech" das nochmla mit ihm.. Kann doch nicht angehen dass Brüder eigenen Willen entfalten.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. Dezember 2005)

jop scrat is n echtes FAT-PIPE  
ein sehr kultiges rad

gruß sebo


----------



## Kadara (19. Dezember 2005)

Gabs die auch mit scheibe hinten?
Ich hab noch ein in der Garage stehen, aber mit HS33 hinten und so ner Sachs scheibe vorne.

Falko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (19. Dezember 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Folks,
> ich verkaufe ein Megamo pro 20". Das Rad gehöhrte meinem Bruder, aber er hat die Lust am trial verloren.
> 
> Für mich hört sich das eher so an.....
> ...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> neee junge,DU hast probleme und eins davon is dein fehlender humor.


Genau noch so ein sinnloser Kommentar von dir!
Mehr sag ich da nicht! 

Ist halt mit der Zeit auch nicht mehr lustig wenn dauernd sowas wie: "Für des bekommst es net los, vielleicht für 450 " kommt.

Da kann ich nicht mehr lachen, weil des dann einfach nur übertriebener sinnloser Spam ist. Ihr habt nur eine unnötige Diskussion angezettelt, mehr nicht!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2005)

geh kacken.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> geh kacken.


ohja....mach das mal....war ich auch eben......sehr erleichternd


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Dezember 2005)

wieviel gramm?


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Trialmaniax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Dezember 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Gib ihm hinter die Löffel.. Wenn er nur halb so talentiert ist wie du haben wir noch einen Ausnahmetrialer weniger..
> Also "besprech" das nochmla mit ihm.. Kann doch nicht angehen dass Brüder eigenen Willen entfalten.



vielen Dank Chris


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Dezember 2005)

Verkaufe 2 Rollen Toilettenpapier. Eine Rolle ist schon benutzt sind aber noch 80% drauf, die andere ist neu. Also wer brauch einfach melden.


----------



## esgey (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich nehm die benutzte, die unbenutzte wirkt irgendwie so steril.

Machst Du auch versicherten Versand, nich das das Papier bricht oder so!


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

wieviele Lagen hat denn das Klopapier?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (20. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wieviele Lagen hat denn das Klopapier?
> 
> MFG



Ohh ja, das wollt ich auch noch fragen!

*spam spam spam*


----------



## Schevron (20. Dezember 2005)

Waaaas willst du tuuuuuuuuuuun???
Ich bin ein echter gangster, ich verkaufe Klopapier im Internet 

waaaaaas willst du tuuuuun??


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Waaaas willst du tuuuuuuuuuuun???
> Ich bin ein echter gangster, ich verkaufe Klopapier im Internet
> 
> waaaaaas willst du tuuuuun??




Du bist aber hart. Bekomm ja schon richtig Angst. Wusste auch garnet das du der Kunde in dem Video bist. Naja das wird schon wieder.


----------



## esgey (20. Dezember 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Schevron
> Waaaas willst du tuuuuuuuuuuun???
> Ich bin ein echter gangster, ich verkaufe Klopapier im Internet
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr mal aufhören hier rumzuspammen? Das nervt echt!

Also, was ist jetzt mit dem Klopapier, wieviel willst Du für die benutzte Rolle haben? Hast Du noch nen besseres Bild? Wie hoch ist der Versand?

Greetz


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2005)

Du willst noch ein besseres Bild? Soll ich das Teil abwickeln und ein Foto machen oder was? Mit dem Versand müssen wir mal sehn. Ich kann sie zerreissen und  in nem Briefumschlag zu dir schicken dann wird es billiger. Sag mir einfach was du dafür ausgeben würdest.


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Dezember 2005)

Verkaufe diese 4 Klassiker.. 
Nur zusammen, für 47 euro incl. Versand.


----------



## esgey (21. Dezember 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst noch ein besseres Bild? Soll ich das Teil abwickeln und ein Foto machen oder was? Mit dem Versand müssen wir mal sehn. Ich kann sie zerreissen und  in nem Briefumschlag zu dir schicken dann wird es billiger. Sag mir einfach was du dafür ausgeben würdest.



Scheißä,   

jetzt mach doch mal nen Punkt. Wir können doch nicht ewig auf diesem Mist hier rumreiten!   

Oder doch???


----------



## Bike Lane (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

verkaufe neue pace rc32 expert gabel mit hs33 und disc aufnahmen. die gabel ist noch ungefahren und der schaft ist noch ungekürzt. der neupreis betrug 160 euro. ich will noch 120 euro inklusive versand.

zudem noch ein nigel-nagel-neues paar von den heatsink v-brake bremsbelägen mit alubacken. neupreis 27 euro. will noch 20 euro dafür haben. unversicherter versand.

eine fast neue echo team gabel 20" ist auch noch da, mit hs33 aufnahme und disc aufnahme. der schaft beträgt 177mm. ist nur kurz gefahren worden und hat blos ein paar kleine kratzer auf dem linken gabelholm. will noch 70 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## trialco (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
verkaufe Dt Swiss Cerit Hinterradnabe, 26", 32Loch,
ist ca.6 Monate gefahren und macht keine Probleme, da es aber ne Echo Singlespeed Nabe zu Weihnachten gab, verkaufe ich sie hier.
Daten:

Hersteller  	 DT Swiss
Produkt 	 Cerit
Jahrgang        2003
Neupreis         60 EUR
Gewicht 	443 g
Preis per Pm...

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (29. Dezember 2005)

Verkaufe Koxx Forxx 1,5 Jahre alt. 20". Guter Zustand. Stahlschaft. Silber poliert. Disc only. 65Euro inc. Versand. Und jetzt kauft sie endlich, dann geb ich Ruhe..


----------



## biketrialer (29. Dezember 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe 2 Rollen Toilettenpapier. Eine Rolle ist schon benutzt sind aber noch 80% drauf, die andere ist neu. Also wer brauch einfach melden.




verkaufst du auch den benutzten teil des toilettenpapieres....?


----------



## esgey (29. Dezember 2005)

Dazu hatt ich schonmal was gesagt! 

Zwing mich nicht den Zeigefinger zu erheben! 



			
				esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Scheißä,
> 
> jetzt mach doch mal nen Punkt. Wir können doch nicht ewig auf diesem Mist hier rumreiten!
> 
> Oder doch???


----------



## konrad (29. Dezember 2005)

VERKAUFE:

20" VR,28 loch radial,try-all nabe+felge,nur felgenbremse,angeflext

20" try-all gabel,HS33 only,mit gebrauchsspuren

HS33 '05(dicht!),VR,mit stahlflexleitung(ist noch an der gabel verbaut)

bei interesseM,preise VHB


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Dezember 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Koxx Forxx 1,5 Jahre alt. 20". Guter Zustand. Stahlschaft. Silber poliert. Disc only. 65Euro inc. Versand. Und jetzt kauft sie endlich, dann geb ich Ruhe..



60 inc. Versand..los jetz


----------



## biketrialer (31. Dezember 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> 60 inc. Versand..los jetz



also für 5 euro nehm ich sie..... , kommst du heut ma wieder in die halle?
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (31. Dezember 2005)

Göhrig Lieferung is gerad gekommen, ma gucken wie weit ich komm. Muss nu erstma nen Bikeladen finden der noch aufhat und Spacer besorgen.


----------



## Scrat (3. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ein nagelneues 20" HR zu verkaufen:

CNC-TryAll-Nabe, TryAll-Felge 47mm in silber, Preis VHB 130 EUR.

Das HR ist nie gefahren worden, ist also auch noch ungeflext.

Gruß, Thomas

More parts to come.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (4. Januar 2006)

Brauch jemand vielleicht Alex LaufrÃ¤der 20" Vorne oder hinten??? nie gefahren?? vorne mit Scheibe?? Brand NEW!

die liegen bei mir nur im weg rum.
50â¬ StÃ¼ck?


----------



## digo (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Plazmatic Bremsbeläge zu Verkaufen. Die gelbe kostet 13 Euro, Transparente für Magura und v-brake 9 Euro, Adapter für v-brake 9 Euro.  Alle sind Originalle Plazmatic Beläge. Bei Interresse  bitte PM!

Für grösseres Bild hier klicken:



A képet a Képfeltöltés.hu tárolja. http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu


----------



## esgey (4. Januar 2006)

Wieviel willste denn für den Samba da haben?


----------



## digo (5. Januar 2006)

Wenn du mehr als 20 Paar Bremsbeläge kaufst, dann gebe ich es dir als Geschenk.


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2006)

hätte einen RB disk hebel abzugeben in schwarz bei interesse PM.



mfg


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2006)

so hab noch 2 vorbauten zu verkaufen, sind 1/2 jahr gefahren, keine kratzer oder schrammen!!!:

race face 15° 125mm
roox  17°  130mm

 für 15 euro pro stück!

bei interesse PM

toto


----------



## esgey (6. Januar 2006)

Was istn das für nen Race Face?
Wieviel wiegt der?
Welche Farbe?
Wie hoch ist der Versand?

Heiko


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte einen RB disk hebel abzugeben in schwarz bei interesse PM.
> 
> 
> 
> mfg




VERKAUFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_51352 (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Trialer!!

Verkaufe mein "DHL"  Trialbike. ;D

Die Daten: 

Baujahr 2001/2002 (Bin mir nicht 100% sicher) 
Monty X-Lite 
Farbe gelb 
guter Zustand -> alles gerade  
keine Wettkämpfe, nur Shows und wenig Training. 
nicht das neueste aber ein Rad vom "Weltmeister 1997"  ;-)

Das Bike könnt ihr auf meinem Profilbild sehen.

Photos natürlich auch auf Wunsch per E-Mail.

Preis VB 650 Euro. 

Bei Interesse einfach eine E-Mail an mich oder ein Anruf. 

0172/7421853 

Ein sportliches und erfolgreiches Jahr 2006 wünscht euch 

Michael Mesick


----------



## trail-kob (7. Januar 2006)

alles original anbauteile ? öhm was für ein freilauf hats denn ? gelb findsch ja mal derbst schick beim monty


----------



## M_51352 (7. Januar 2006)

jau alles original....Freilauf habe ich ein neues Shimano drauf. Hält bei mir ewig und ich habe einen ordentlichen Antritt. Das Alte hat es mir beim Fahren aufgedreht und habe es nicht gemerkt. -> als die Kugeln sich verabschiedet haben wars dann auch vorbei.. ;-)

Hast Du das Bild gesehen? Da kannst Du das gelb schön erkennen.


Gruß Michael


----------



## konrad (7. Januar 2006)

hier nochmal bilder zu meinen angebot:
VR,20"





gabel,20" mit HS33 bremsen+braune try-all beläge(zieht in verbindung mit dem VR sehr gut!)





bei interesse->PM


----------



## isah (7. Januar 2006)

auf trialmarkt.de gibts nen caisso und nen lb long unter angebote ziemlich günstig.
---> http://trialmarkt.de/de/dept_28.html


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Januar 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe:
Pace RC32 Expert Gabel in silber mit HS33 Sockeln und Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Zustand: noch ungefahren und unmontiert! Schaftlänge: ungekürzt.

HS33 Green Edition in grün (wer hätte es gedacht  ). Zustand: alles noch original und ungefahren.

Echo Felge 38mm 20" schwarz fürs vorderrad. Zustand: ungefahren und uneingespeicht.

Cyclus Tools Gabelkonusabzieher. Zustand: sehr gut, wurde nur ein paar mal benutzt. Passend für 1" und 1 1/8".

Hope Planfräsgerät für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Zustand: sehr gut nur einmal gebraucht.

Cyclus Tools Ausschläger für Steuersatz. Zustand: Gut, wurde ein paar mal gebraucht. Passend für 1" und 1 1/8".

Chris King Werkzeug für Nabe und Steuersatz. Zustand: Sehr gut, wurde nur ein paar mal gebraucht.

Try-All oversized Lenker Gerade. Zustand: sehr gut, wurde nur 2 wochen lang gefahren.

weiter Dinge folgen! bei interesse PM oder E-Mail.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (8. Januar 2006)

So zum verkauf freigegeben!
800,- â¬ inkl. Versand!
Python long 2004 (1045mm)
Bei Fragen einfach PM




argh das Fotoalbum geht im Moment nicht, konnte das Bild aber heute Nachmittag noch hochladen. Dann erscheint es wieder wenn es funktioniert. Wer Bilder will soll mich anschreiben (PM).


----------



## Mac Gyver (8. Januar 2006)

..Haaaaaaaallloooooooo....bin wieder daaaaa...wehhhhr nooooochh???

Hier meldet sich der gute alte Mac Gyver(alias Julian) nach ca. nem halben Jahr zurück!!!!!

Ich bin in letzter Zeit auch nich so viel gefahren, aber das Caisso vom Trialmarkt wird neuen Schwung in die Bude bringen, da hab ich gleich mal zugegriffen(bei dem Preis )....Juchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
.....kurzgesagt: ich aute mich hier jetz mal zum 26' Heizer...bin noch nie ein 26' Trialbike gefahren, wird bestimmt lustig  ....au Backe 

Ansonsten steht dann ab jetzt auch mein ECHOteam(Modell2005) zum Verkauf frei-VB 800-....n paar aktuelle Bilder kommen noch(Is aber seit dem ichs gekauft hab eigntlich nichts dran verändert worden), "putzen und pimpen" muss ich auch noch machen , wollts nur schonmal angemerkt haben..damit nicht einer vorhatte morgen nen ECHO zu kaufen und von meinem nichts wusste. 

Schön mal wieder hier zu sein,
Gruß Julian


----------



## trialsrider (10. Januar 2006)

Ich verkaufe mein Snakeboard! Mit Bindung die man in Europa net kriegen kann und sau geil ist! Das Ding ist noch top in Schuss... 
Wenns einer haben will einfach melden! 

trialsrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pago (10. Januar 2006)

Verkaufe Scott Point Zero 20 Zoll Trialbike,
verkaufe das Bike weil es schon länger bei mir unbenutzt im Keller steht! Fahrrad ist komplett bis auf Bremsen,Pedale und Griffe. Das hintere Laufrad müsste mal eingestellt werden. Die Reifen sind noch fast wie neu!!

Vhb 150 Euro

Bei Interesse meldet euch bei mir dann kann ich euch Bilder zuschicken!!


----------



## AcaPulco (12. Januar 2006)

So, verkauf hier mal mein Pitbull. 

1065mm Radstand, 05er Rahmen. Keine Dellen, aber Kratzer, is ja klar. Fährt eigentlich noch einwandfrei und es hält alles. Gabel is ne Echo CNC. Felgen sind Echo CNC. Bremsen sind hinten HS 33 und vorne ne Louise mit 190mm Scheibe. 90mm 17° Vorbau und Koxx Replica Yourself Lenker. Schaltung hats noch, aber nicht schaltbar, sprich, singlespeed. 

VHB 1000.

Bin auf eure PMs gespannt.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Januar 2006)

Verkaufe 2 Evo2 Adapter !
bei interesse PM 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Januar 2006)

Verkaufe BT Raven 6.0 Rahmen mit Gabel ev. auch Vorbau und Lenker
Rahmen nur 4 mal gefahren und nicht zerkratzt. 
bei Interesse PM 

Preis liegt zwischen dem was du zahlen willst und dem was ich haben will.


----------



## bertieeee (14. Januar 2006)

ich möchte nicht viel zahlen und du möchtest wenig haben super kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## isah (14. Januar 2006)

Ich verkaufe mein 26"














*Rahmen:* Zoo! Pitbull 26" long (1095mm) weiss lackiert, _keine dellen und kratzer nur an linkem kettenstreben. Ein Jahr alt.
*Gabel:* Echo Pure Gabel weiss lackiert, auch ein jahr alt.
*Vorbau:* Ein Monty Vorbau in weiss, ich leg noch nen echo mit 90 mm und 7° noch dazu (ein jahr alt)
*Lenker:* Zoo! Lenker mit 74 cm, auch ein Jahr alt.
*Laufräder:* Am vorderrad ne neue 38 mm echo felge in rot, mit ebenfalls neuer viz nondisc nabe. Am hinterrad ne rote viz starrnabe (halbes jahr alt, ich leg noch ein paar ersatz lager bei) mit ner neuen echo 48 mm felge. Die laufräder sind keine 2 stunden gefahren und am hr ist ein 15 Z. ritzel montiert (mit singlespeed spacern) ich leg noch nen 15 Z. ritzel zu, beide von try all. Felgenbänder sind schwarz. Die felgen wurden von Jan Göhrig angeflext.
*Bremsen:* es sind zwei nagelneue '04 hs33 in scharz dran + 2 paar sehr kurz gefahrene koxx bloxx in rot. (alles in allem vll 3-4 stunden) ausserdem ist nen echo booster hinten dran, 2 loch. 
*Mäntel:* 2 neue maxxis high roller, beide in 2,3" (3-4 stunden)
*Steuersatz:* son 08/15 ding was der göhrig halt verbaut. hat aber nix, funktioniert top. Ich hab nen headlock eingebaut, damit man sich die steuerkralle sparen kann. ist um einiges stabiler und leichter einzustellen.
*Antrieb:* Freilauf ist nen ACS vorne, kurbeln sind die neuen tryall  mit nem dicken echo rockring. Tretlager ist ein TryAll. Kettenspanner ist ein neuer point mit 2 führungsrollen, der um einiges besser als die standart spanner spannt. Kette ne neue kmc koolchain in breit.
*Pedale:* VP mit einem käfig, kann aber gerne den zweiten mitschicken.

ich leg noch ein zweite vorder rad bei (von gmp). 

*Preis: 1000 Euro + Versand.*
bei fragen oder angeboten einfach m_smolka(ät)hotmail.com, icq: 253332163 oder eben pn.

//EDIT: zum lackieren.. ich hab den rahmen vorbereitet, grundiert (1x), lackiert (2x), und mit klarlack übersprüht (2x). 

bye, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Januar 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe mein 1 Jahr altes MontyAlp 05!!
> 
> Genauere Daten und Bilder gibt es hier !
> 
> ...



VERKAUFT!!


----------



## Benzman22 (14. Januar 2006)

servus. 

verkaufe *ECHO PURE Gabel *mit magura 4-Punkt und disc Aufnahme.
SchaftlÃ¤nge 18cm, die Gabel ist 1 1/2 jahre alt und noch gut in schuÃ.

wollte noch so ca. 60-65 â¬


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Januar 2006)

abgefahrene optik dein bike isah. wieso wars nie in der bike gallery und fährst du kein 26 mehr?


----------



## isah (15. Januar 2006)

danke... die bilder sind nicht sooo toll, also hab ich sie nicht geuppt. 

so ein langes bike macht einen ziemlich unbeweglich im vergleich zum 20", merk ich vorallem seit ich nature fahre.. Wenn man 26" style fährt, und viel tippt und so lohnt sich das .. aber ich bin kein freund von tippen .. darum was kürzeres.


----------



## Mower (15. Januar 2006)

ist der schoner (damit die kette nicht aufschlägt) nicht auf der falschen seite


----------



## isah (15. Januar 2006)

ja, da ist ne dünne plexi platte drunter, wegen den sidehops.. hab seit der lackierung allerdings keine sidehops gemacht.


----------



## Pellenheimer (16. Januar 2006)

moin moin hätte für die schredderköpfe noch nen nicolai rahmen : 
nicolai bass dh 110 -150 mm federweg steuerror grösse m  wenig gef.
wg hobbyaufgabe (trial ist das einzig wahre) farbe schwarz blau  die lager sind top und einen däampfercheck wurde im juni gemacht bin seitdem zweimal gef.wie gesagt top in schuss ein paar kratzer im u-rohr sonst nix (bin selbst mechaniker) bei interesse folgen bilder
marc


----------



## digo (17. Januar 2006)

digo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Plazmatic Bremsbeläge zu Verkaufen. Die gelbe kostet 13 Euro, Transparente für Magura und v-brake 9 Euro, Adapter für v-brake 9 Euro.  Alle sind Originalle Plazmatic Beläge. Bei Interresse  bitte PM!
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch diese Bremsbeläge zu Verkaufen jetzt mit neuen Preis, alle sind neu und unbenutzt. Werde auch im Zukunft bei Ebay reinstellen.
Jetzt kosten die transparente Beläge 7Euro, gelbe Plazmatic Beläge 11Euro. Bei Interresse PM!


----------



## Pellenheimer (17. Januar 2006)

noch n paar fotos vom nicolai...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








:daumen:


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Januar 2006)

verirrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (17. Januar 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> verirrt?



verwirrt!


----------



## Bwana (19. Januar 2006)

echo isis kurbeln 05 nagelneu nur einmal montiert und gleich wieder abgebaut
im set mit einem try-all isis tretlager fÃ¼r 95 â¬. bilder gibt so viel ihr wollt auf anfrage.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Januar 2006)

Verkaufe BT Raven 6.0 short

nur kurz gefahren, keinerlei Kratzer oder Dellen, kann noch als neuwertig bezeichnet werden.

Ich hab Fotos in meine Galerie geladen

Gabel BT F5 blau 6 Monate gefahren, guter Zustand, wenig Kratzer

Rahmen und Gabel zusammen Fixpreis 400 Euro

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Januar 2006)

Verkaufe:
-V!Z 26" HR mit goldener Nabe und schwarzer Felge, sowie schwarze speichen incl. shimano 6-fach Kasette incl. schlauch und Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 42a Reifen, das kmplt. Laufrad is fast neu, der reifen ebenfalls.

-VR 26" mit onyx disc nabe, alex felge, gelocht, nabe scharz, felge und speichen silber, incl. 180er V!Z scheibe, sowie schlauch und try-all reifen, das laurad is zwar etwas älter aba top in schuss.

-Lenker try-all in orange ungekürzt, fast neu
-vorbau try-all 105mm 17° fast unbenutzt.

-scheibenbremse magura Louise FR schwarz, is 2000 für 180er scheiben, älter aba dicht und voll funktionsfähig.....ohne bremsscheibe.

alle preise sind VHB, bei fragen oder intresse->PM
ich schicke gerne Bilder.

gruß Max


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Januar 2006)

KOXX S6XX Rahmen zu verkaufen. Schön stabiler Einsteiger-Rahmen, für günstigste: 200 Euro. Bin selten hier, deshalb bitte PM oder Mail an: [email protected]

Entschuldigt, dass ich momentan kein besseres Bild hab... Bei Interesse kann ich das gern nachholen.


----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

und nochmal mein bike, mit neuen pics... btw: den hello kitty aufkleber kann man einfach abziehen 


























*Rahmen:* Zoo! Pitbull 26" long (1095mm) weiss lackiert, _keine dellen und kratzer nur an linkem kettenstreben. Ein Jahr alt.
*Gabel:* Echo Pure Gabel weiss lackiert, auch ein jahr alt.
*Vorbau:* Ein Monty Vorbau in weiss, ich leg noch nen echo mit 90 mm und 7° noch dazu (ein jahr alt)
*Lenker:* Zoo! Lenker mit 74 cm, auch ein Jahr alt.
*Laufräder:* Am vorderrad ne neue 38 mm echo felge in rot, mit ebenfalls neuer viz nondisc nabe. Am hinterrad ne rote viz starrnabe (halbes jahr alt, ich leg noch ein paar ersatz lager bei) mit ner neuen echo 48 mm felge. Die laufräder sind keine 2 stunden gefahren und am hr ist ein 15 Z. ritzel montiert (mit singlespeed spacern) ich leg noch nen 15 Z. ritzel zu, beide von try all. Felgenbänder sind schwarz. Die felgen wurden von Jan Göhrig angeflext.
*Bremsen:* es sind zwei nagelneue '04 hs33 in scharz dran + 2 paar sehr kurz gefahrene koxx bloxx in rot. (alles in allem vll 3-4 stunden) ausserdem ist nen echo booster hinten dran, 2 loch. 
*Mäntel:* 2 neue maxxis high roller, beide in 2,3" (3-4 stunden)
*Steuersatz:* son 08/15 ding was der göhrig halt verbaut. hat aber nix, funktioniert top. Ich hab nen headlock eingebaut, damit man sich die steuerkralle sparen kann. ist um einiges stabiler und leichter einzustellen.
*Antrieb:* Freilauf ist nen ACS vorne, kurbeln sind die neuen tryall  mit nem dicken echo rockring. Tretlager ist ein TryAll. Kettenspanner ist ein neuer point mit 2 führungsrollen, der um einiges besser als die standart spanner spannt. Kette ne neue kmc koolchain in breit.
*Pedale:* VP mit einem käfig, kann aber gerne den zweiten mitschicken.

ich leg noch ein zweite vorder rad bei (von gmp). 

*Preis: 950 Euro VHB* 
bei fragen oder angeboten einfach m_smolka(ät)hotmail.com, icq: 253332163 oder eben pn.


----------



## Spacepat (21. Januar 2006)

Das ist ja ein geiles Bike!!!! Wer da nicht zugreift ist selberschuld!!!!!
Hätte ich keins, würde ich es sofort nehmen 

Greetz Patric


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Januar 2006)

wirklich nen schickes bike isah. is mir persönlich aber 6" zu groß ;-)


----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Januar 2006)

Ja Martin was kaufst du dir denn für ein neues wenn du das verkauft hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Januar 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> -V!Z 26" HR mit goldener Nabe und schwarzer Felge, sowie schwarze speichen incl. shimano 6-fach Kasette incl. schlauch und Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 42a Reifen, das kmplt. Laufrad is fast neu, der reifen ebenfalls.
> 
> -VR 26" mit onyx disc nabe, alex felge, gelocht, nabe scharz, felge und speichen silber, incl. 180er V!Z scheibe, sowie schlauch und try-all reifen, das laurad is zwar etwas älter aba top in schuss.
> ...



Hi, habs mir nun spontan doch anders überlegt, sorry, aba ich will nun doch wieder n mtb aufbauen.....
, was aba trotzdem zum verkauf steht ist der Lenker/vorbau (s.o.)
und:
-Gabel 26" Echo Pure kaum benutzt, wenig gebrauchsspuren....
bei intresse mess ich gerne die schaftlänge, und mach fotos....

also------>PM


----------



## isah (22. Januar 2006)

mein bike ist weg. 20" ich komme.

martin


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. Januar 2006)

darf man wissen was du dir für ein 20" holst ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## trialsrider (22. Januar 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habs mir nun spontan doch anders überlegt, sorry, aba ich will nun doch wieder n mtb aufbauen.....
> ,



Jeeeeeeeeehaaa!!! He's back!!
Leeeet's Riiiide!.....


----------



## !Monty! (22. Januar 2006)

tag leute verkaufe mein rahmen Monty 221pro 05 keine dellen risse etc halt kratzer aber das lässt sich ja leider nich vermeiden   preis 150.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217277/cat/500/ppuser/52819

hoffe der link geht


----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Januar 2006)

so, mein Python ´04 ist VERKAUFT!
Lasst euch überraschen was es für ein neues gibt.
Stells dann in die Bike-Gallery, dauert noch n paar Wochen, aber ok!!!
haaaach wie geil die neuen Echo Felgen usw. hm fein....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Januar 2006)

Also leute hab da noch nen Rahmen zu veräußern.. es geht hier um ein Blaues ECHO Urban >> Radstand von 1045mm und 385er Kettenstreben.
Gabel gibts auch noch dazu, die ist allerdings nur aus Stahl. 
So zum Rahmen: Er ist ca. knapp 2 Jahre alt und hat halt der Zeit entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren d.h. mehrere Kratzer und par kleine Dellen im Unterrohr, die aber echt nicht weiter schlimm sind.Risse sind definitiv keine vorhanden also optimal für Anfänger oder Neueinsteiger oder einfach was für die Stadt...
Preis für Rahmen, Gabel: 100Euro inkl. Versand.Bei Interesse Meldet euch.. MFG Robert


----------



## Xmut Zadar (31. Januar 2006)

Hätte einen RB Disc-Bremshebel in schwarz abzugeben. Preis EUR 115,- mit Versand.


----------



## Bike Lane (31. Januar 2006)

Hi,

so hab wieder einiges zu verkaufen:

echo headset in rot für 40 euro inklusive versand. wurde nur einmal verbaut und nie gefahren ist also noch in einem top zustand!

echo tretlager oversized in rot mit montagewerkzeug für 60 euro inklusive versand. wurde auch nur einmal verbaut und nie gefahren. zustand sehr gut!

Halteschnellen sind schon weg!

try-all oversized lenker mit 31.8mm durchmesser gerade in schwarz für 30 euro inklusive versand. wurde einen monat gefahren und noch in einem sehr guten zustand.

bei interesse pm oder e-mail.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

hier ist vielleicht was für euch dabei : http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZonline-star88QQhtZ-1

Die Reifen sind doch ein Schnäppchen oder?  

Oder hier noch ein paar tolle Sachen von meinem Kumpel

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZoli**klQQhtZ-1


----------



## hi0b (1. Februar 2006)

Moinz..
ich such nen Monty 221 pro oder ti und wenn das von 2005 oder 2004 iss, dann iss mir das auch fast schon egal... Sollte aber ned zuu teuer sein.. also ein neues Pro für 900,- iss mir eigentlich schon fast zu teuer..

Gibts irgendwo nen Shop, der sowas noch verkauft (Auslaufmodel oder gebraucht).. die Monty-Seiten im Netz sind ja eher spärlich.. und wenn mal eine Seite Echo oder Koxx hat, dann nur sowas.. kommt mir eh langsam vor, als würde es eine Monty<->Echo/Koxx/Zoo Feindschaft geben..

Also links wären schon nett..

Grüße, Ray..


----------



## ringo667 (1. Februar 2006)

http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/pageID_2139596.html


----------



## hi0b (1. Februar 2006)

schönes rad, hab den link heut auch schon gefunden, aber ein neues pro kost doch neu nur 50,- mehr.. und jetzt hat es auch die geo vom ti.. also gebraucht sollte schon billiger sein..

gibts keinen gebrauchtmarkt, der mehr als ein bike hat?


----------



## Scr4t (4. Februar 2006)

par Kleinigkeiten zu verkaufen:

- *Echo 4 Loch Brakebooster* (10 inkl. Versand) 
  Zustand: - par Kratzer!, funktion ist davon unbeeindruckt.....!
	   - leider finde ich die schrauben und distanzhülsen nicht mehr -> Baumarkt.

- *GMP 4-Kant Kurbeln*(schwarz) 170mm, (25 inkl. Versand)
	- inkl. ACS Freilauf(montiert) 
	- plus einen nachezu vollständigen ACS Freilauf (fehlt eine feder für die          
        Sperrklinke)
  Zustand: - 4 Monate gefahren, montierte ACS nur par wochen!
	   - stark zerkratzt, aber keine risse!

Bilder gibts on mass per MAIL!


----------



## Pago (5. Februar 2006)

Servus, 
Verkaufe Scott Point Zero 20 Zoll Bike!
Bike ist fast komplett es fehlen nur Bremsen Pedale und Griffe!
Das Hinterrad müsste mal eingestellt werden!
Die Reifen sind fast neu sowie das vordere Ritzel, Ich hab ne leichtere Monty Gabel verbaut die auch nur 5 mal gefahren wurde!
Bike ist sehr stabil hat gebrauchspuren was beim Trialfahren ja normal ist!

VHB110Euro


----------



## Mac Gyver (5. Februar 2006)

Ihr wisst ja bereits das mein ECHO  sich von mir verabschieden soll!!  
Also hier nochmal n bild...auf anfrage kann ich auch noch mehr schicken!






-Das bike is jetz n bisschen über ein Jahr alt hat natürlich auch einige Kratzer ist aber von der Fahrtüchtigkeit Top. Hab extra nochmal die Felgen geflext und NEUE Bremsklötze drangebastelt(hinten Try-All rot/ vorne die nicht ganz so brutal bremsenden Magura Standart, für gute Bremsdosierung auf dem VR).

Neupreis 1230
VHB 800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (5. Februar 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/pageID_2139596.html



nen rad was 1 1/2 jahre gefahren wurde(14jähriger hin oder her) als wie neue & vorführrad zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich geschäftstüchtig


----------



## misanthropia (5. Februar 2006)

ich habe ein x alp abzugeben. nur den rahmen, ohne steuerlager. dazu gibts noch diverse einzelteile . alles auf anfrage. das X alp ist voll funktionsfähig, muss halt nur aufgebaut werden. vorbau und lenker, gabel kurbeln, kette, kettenspanner, glaube n innenlager sind da.

für jeden anfänger gut geeignet. die kurbel hat sogar nen self made rockring dran


----------



## robs (5. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> nen rad was 1 1/2 jahre gefahren wurde(14jähriger hin oder her) als wie neue & vorführrad zu bezeichnen ist schon ziemlich geschäftstüchtig




Ich tippe mal es handelt sich um zwei Bikes, ein Monty und ein Hoffmann... und das 1,5 Jahre gefahrene ist das Hoffmann mit Zustandsbeschreibung: "technisch und optisch top".


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Februar 2006)

ah stimmt...macht mehr sinn


----------



## trialsrider (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich habe mich nur schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen meinen
Norco Ryan Leech signature Frame zu verkaufen!
Wer will kann ihn auch mit Race Face Thermo Sp Steuersatz
XTR Innenlager und Marzocchi MX Comp ETA haben! 
(fast alles teile die Ryan Leech auch fährt oder gefahren ist)
Ach ja: Lenker (syntace vector dh), und vorderes Laufrad ne SunRims Rhyno Lite (36 Loch/schwarz) mit Xt Nabe und ne vordere HS33(rot)  wäre auch noch dabei!


Preis ist Vhb

gruß martin


----------



## [email protected]_C (6. Februar 2006)

Ich verkaufe einen try-all Lenker (rot) + Vorbau (105mm,7°), außerdem noch eine Scheibenbremse von Magura, modellname:Marta SL mit drei verschiedenen Scheiben(Originalscheibe,Hayesscheibe,altes Modell der Louisescheibe) alle Scheiben sind in Scheibengröße 160.ein paar Beläge gibts auch noch dazu,sind aber schon gebraucht. Try-all Lenker+ Vorbau sind in einem top Zustand (haben keinen einzigen Kratzer). Die Scheibenbremse ist auch noch top in Schuss hat aber Kratzer am Ausgleichsbehälter.

Preisvorstellung: Marta SL +3 Scheiben 200 Euro (Neupreis für scheibenbremse+3 Scheiben 410 euro) Preis ist verhandelbar

Lenker+ Vorbau würden dich 55 Euro kosten Neupreis:85 Euro), Preis ebenfals verhandelbar.

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich später noch paar Bilder reinstellen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Februar 2006)

[email protected]_C schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkaufe einen try-all Lenker (rot) + Vorbau (105mm,7°), außerdem noch eine Scheibenbremse von Magura, modellname:Marta SL mit drei verschiedenen Scheiben(Originalscheibe,Hayesscheibe,altes Modell der Louisescheibe) alle Scheiben sind in Scheibengröße 160.ein paar Beläge gibts auch noch dazu,sind aber schon gebraucht. Try-all Lenker+ Vorbau sind in einem top Zustand (haben keinen einzigen Kratzer). Die Scheibenbremse ist auch noch top in Schuss hat aber Kratzer am Ausgleichsbehälter.
> 
> Preisvorstellung: Marta SL +3 Scheiben 200 Euro (Neupreis für scheibenbremse+3 Scheiben 410 euro) Preis ist verhandelbar
> 
> ...



hier man pic vom hebel der oben genannten marta sl samt "kratzer" ,welcher wirklich net grad weltbewegend is...


----------



## Mac Gyver (6. Februar 2006)

Ihr wisst ja vlt schon, dass mein neues Koxx bike unbedingt ne Lenker und Vorbau Anpassung an mich brauch!! 

-Daher gibts hier jetz einen* 2 wochen alten Try-All Vorbau: 105mm/ 17° und ein Try-All Lenker zu verkaufen (beides in matt schwarz)* . Ohne Kratzer.
Neupreis 95   Verhandlungsbasis 60 das Set; auf Wunsch würd ich auch einzeln verkaufen,  ......einfach PM 

*PS:* Und denkt an mein armes ECHO team05'!!! wer immoment auf der Suche nach nem 20' is, kann mit dem Biest echt nix falsch machen, das fährt einfach TOP. Und ohne jetz auf midleid zu machen, viel es mir seeeehr schwer mich davon zu trennen.


----------



## Aggressor (7. Februar 2006)

Hi
hier ein schÃ¶nes trial zu verkaufen
Syntace fÃ¼r 450â¬ 
bei fragen 0175/2056705
gruss tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (7. Februar 2006)

ahj... das scheint aber günstig ... was hat das gute stück denn zu bieten ?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. Februar 2006)

Aggressor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> hier ein schönes trial zu verkaufen
> Syntace für 450
> bei fragen 0175/2056705
> gruss tom



Gekauft


----------



## Aggressor (7. Februar 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> ahj... das scheint aber günstig ... was hat das gute stück denn zu bieten ?




Ich sehe einfach das es ein fairer preis ist; für ein gebrauchtes rad.

geht jetzt nach Östereich, ein neues leben in einem anderen land.

mir ging es nur um den rahmen,gabel und steuersatz die teile gib es so zusagen gratis dazu.


----------



## ringo667 (7. Februar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Gekauft


Da hast jetzt aber mal ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## trail-kob (7. Februar 2006)

Aggressor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe einfach das es ein fairer preis ist; für ein gebrauchtes rad.
> 
> geht jetzt nach Östereich, ein neues leben in einem anderen land.
> 
> mir ging es nur um den rahmen,gabel und steuersatz die teile gib es so zusagen gratis dazu.




war aber wirklich nen fairer preis. !!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Februar 2006)

hey Bike lane, wie schauts aus? 
Jetzt wart ich schon ne Woche auf den Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Februar 2006)

tja würfel boy, das nennt man pech mit der post, bei mir kamen die sachen vom bike lane immer zuverlässtig und schnell und in einem super zustand an.......
Max
P.S. mit PM wäre es cooler sowas zu klären.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Februar 2006)

ah ok das beruhigt mich. Habe ihm gestern schon ne PM Geschrieben, deswegen hab ichs hier nochmal probiert. Man kann ja nie wissen.
Denkst die haben das Paket verloren oder wie? Ne Woche ist schon krass


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Februar 2006)

woche geht schon
wär net des erste mal
;-)
nehms doch net so verbissen
oder haste keinen lenker mehr um aufs hr zu gehn?

gruß sebo


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Februar 2006)

ich hab letztens mit der post nen paket verschickt, hat 8 tage gedauert bis es ankam!


----------



## roborider (9. Februar 2006)

Das mitm Lenker und Vorbau vom gonzo hat 1 1/2 Monate gedauert


----------



## The Passenger (10. Februar 2006)

Magura HS 33 vorne, Funktion in Ordnung
Magura HS 33 hinten, muss entlüftet werden (Druckstufenverstellung auch mit funktionierdenm Hebel nicht tätig)
Magura HS 33 Schelle und Kolben für hinten.
Falls jemand ein Teil braucht, kann er mich gerne anschreiben..


----------



## Scrat (10. Februar 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab letztens mit der post nen paket verschickt, hat 8 tage gedauert bis es ankam!



Die Erfahrung mach' ich auch grade *grrrrr*

BTT:

Ich hätte einen Zoo-Lenker anzubieten (Preis VS), ca. 4 Monate gefahren.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe mein XTP2 mit dem Tretlager ist ein 68x118 ISIS und einen Vorbau von Try All sowie einem Steuersatz.Verkaufe es nur komplett mit den sachen wer interesse hat schreibt mir habe auch bilder.

Mfg Mario


----------



## trail-kob (11. Februar 2006)

wie jetzt ? das neue blaue ? bist du denn nicht zufrieden damit ?
ui ui ui...

nich aufhören weitermachen ... !


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2006)

jo das blaue ist mir zu  kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (12. Februar 2006)

wie sah denn da die geometrie aus ?


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Februar 2006)

1070 RS mit pure gabel 380 KS und +40 Tretlager


----------



## jockie (12. Februar 2006)

Darf ich mal raten? Es geht dir zu billig bei eBay weg, da ersteigerst du's mit 'nem nagelneuen eBay-Account und jetzt doch übers Forum?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7217919925


----------



## trialsrider (12. Februar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal raten? Es geht dir zu billig bei eBay weg, da ersteigerst du's mit 'nem nagelneuen eBay-Account und jetzt doch übers Forum?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7217919925



 Geil ein kleiner sherlock holmes!


----------



## Holschi1 (12. Februar 2006)

Tag leute,
hätte noch folgendes zu verkaufen:

Echo Team 2004
- (kleiner riss an der kettenstrebe (problemlos schweißbar)
- zwei geschweißte stellen an den kettenstreben
  für 50 + versand

Try All Vorbau 20" Klemmung 31,8mm - 15
Koxx Gabel 20" - only cantisockel 20
Try all Lenker Klemmung 31,8mm - 15
20" VR Try all   - 20 (Felge+Nabe= laufrad)
19"/20" HR Try all - 20 (felge ist durchs flexen an paar stellen bissel eingefallen, ist aber wieder gerichtet und problemlos fahrbar) (komplettes laufrad)

Lenker und Gabel müssten neu lackiert werden...

Also bei bedarf einfach ne pm an mich...
MFG: Holschi....


----------



## Scr4t (12. Februar 2006)

- Evo Adapter(04er) - neu und unbenutzt

- HS 33 05 in Silber(Griff + Kolben)
  - 6 Monate alt  
  - Griff rechts 
  - bis auf par kratzer top in schuss, also dicht!


- 1 Paar Magura 4-Loch Schellen 
  (etwas mitgenommen aber funktionieren)

Preise VHB und 

Bilder gibts mehr als genug per mail.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Februar 2006)

So jetzt nochmal letzte Chance: KOXX S6XX Frame

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7219018257&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Und ein RaceFace Evolve DH Isis Innenlager mit 118mm:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7219023455&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jobed77 (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein Levelboss 20":

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8764379837&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## Holschi1 (13. Februar 2006)

tag leute,
nochma zu meiner anzeige oben:

ich verkaufe nen Echo team rahmen 2003 NICHT 2004 - hab mich vertan...
also bei bedarf einfach ne pm an mich...

Danke!

MFG: Holschi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (14. Februar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> verkaufe mein XTP2 mit dem Tretlager ist ein 68x118 ISIS und einen Vorbau von Try All sowie einem Steuersatz.Verkaufe es nur komplett mit den sachen wer interesse hat schreibt mir habe auch bilder.
> 
> Mfg Mario




will ja netzt net böse.
is des net der rahmen wo du des tretlager gemurkst hast?
is des wieder heile oder einfach nur lose drinne? 
weil wenn des mit dem tretlagen net richtig gemacht is kannste des ding wegschmeisen wenn s verreckt.

=>tretlager kaputt=>rahmen wegschmeiß?

gruß


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Februar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> will ja netzt net böse.
> is des net der rahmen wo du des tretlager gemurkst hast?
> is des wieder heile oder einfach nur lose drinne?
> weil wenn des mit dem tretlagen net richtig gemacht is kannste des ding wegschmeisen wenn s verreckt.
> ...




das ist wieder Tip Top fahre ja damit.


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe hier einen Plazmatic Alu Bremscheibe mit den passenden spezial Belägen. Die Scheibe bremst mit diesen Belägen wie die Pest kann ich nur sagen. Ein muss für die welche an ihrem Bike etwas Gewicht sparen wollen. Die Scheibe ist 160mm und die Beläge für Marta passend. Jeder der jetzt sagt ich brauche 180mm am VR muss diese Geschichte mal fahren. Es bremmst 10 mal besser wie geflext mit Bitum. Die Beläge und die Scheibe sind etwa 5 Tage gefahren.


----------



## esgey (14. Februar 2006)

Und was soll der Spaß kosten?

bzw. wo krieg ich noch andere Bremsbeläge her? Z.B.: für die 2000er Louise!


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. Februar 2006)

60 Euro inkl. Versand will ich schon noch haben. Der Spass kostet über 150 Euro normal...

Hier die Quelle wo man die Sachen bekommt: http://www.trialsin.com/sell/pieces/plazmatic/plazmatic.htm


----------



## Reini (14. Februar 2006)

Kompletter Satz XTR V's
2002 soweit ich weis mit gelben Koolstop (gebraucht)/2 Stk und und blauen BBB Belägen (auch gebraucht)/2Stk
+ Hebel XTR
Haben klarerweise Gebrauchsspuren, Hebel haben leichte Kratzer. liegen seit einem Jahr zu Hause
Dachte so an ~115 VHB

Und ein billiger LRS (non disc)
VR: LX Nabe, Mavic D521, 1 Höhenschlag, leichter Achter
     gewurzelt

HR: LX Nabe, Mavic D521, leichter Achter, neuer Freilauf
Dachte so an ~50 VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

zusätzlich zum Zoo-Lenker weiter oben habe ich noch anzubieten:

1x Avid Ball Bearing 7 mit Avid SD5-Hebel für rechts und 160er Scheibe, neu, nie gefahren, von Neurad abgebaut - VHB 80 EUR.

1 Satz Nokon Hüllen+Züge in blau, passend für MTB, neu, ungefahren - VHB 25 EUR

1x TryAll-Hinterrad für 20" mit TryAll-CNC-Nabe in schwarz und TryAll-Felge gelocht in silber (47mm), neu, ungefahren, ungeflext - VHB 120 EUR.

Kontakt bitte per PM, Antwort kann zur Zeit 2-3 Tage dauern - sorry for that 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Mac Gyver (14. Februar 2006)

ops...


----------



## trial jay (16. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe hier meinen Traumlaufradsatz aus meinem Showbike. Er besteht wie folgt: VR Tune King Nabe 28 Loch (135g) mit Try All 32mm Felge und DT Swiss Comp Speichen 3fach gekreutzt und Try All Felgenband, HR Chris King Classic 32 Loch mit Echo 48mm Felge und DT Swiss Comp Speichen 3fach gekreutzt und Try All Felgenband. Die HR Felge ist absolut Neu und wurde nie gefahren, Der Rest der Teile war bei ca 20 Shows im EInsatz und weißt einen extrem neuwertigen Zustand auf. Mein Preis inkl. Porto 485 Euo.

Die Laufräder werden ohne Reifen und Scheibe und kassette verkauft!!! Gegen Aufpreis liefere ich die Schnellspanner mit.


----------



## funky^jAY (16. Februar 2006)

das war der flasche thread...


----------



## trialsrider (16. Februar 2006)

trial jay schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe hier meinen Traumlaufradsatz aus meinem Showbike. Er besteht wie folgt: VR Tune King Nabe 28 Loch (135g) mit Try All 32mm Felge und DT Swiss Comp Speichen 3fach gekreutzt und Try All Felgenband, HR Chris King Classic 32 Loch mit Echo 48mm Felge und DT Swiss Comp Speichen 3fach gekreutzt und Try All Felgenband. Die HR Felge ist absolut Neu und wurde nie gefahren, Der Rest der Teile war bei ca 20 Shows im EInsatz und weißt einen extrem neuwertigen Zustand auf. Mein Preis inkl. Porto 485 Euo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlingsi (16. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe ein paar Einzelteile:

BT Raven 6.0, Rechnung+Restgarantie, nur ein paar mal fahren gewesen - 380 â¬
BT Gabel Magura + Disc, Schaft ungekÃ¼rzt, " - 70 â¬
BT Kurbel, " - 80 â¬
Koxx Forx 17cm Schaft disc only - 50 â¬

Alle Teile so gut wie neu, an der Kurbel bzw. Rockring natÃ¼rlich einige Kratzer.

Schlingsi


----------



## doc-trialer (17. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe noch einen:
DEVIL BUG TRIAL Rahmen, 26zoll, magura-4-punkt-aufnahme, saftiges gras-grün.
preis: 250 EURO

bildchen werden nachgeliefert


----------



## Schlingsi (17. Februar 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe ein paar Einzelteile:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0, Rechnung+Restgarantie, nur ein paar mal fahren gewesen - 380 
> BT Gabel Magura + Disc, Schaft ungekürzt, " - 70 
> ...



hier noch ein bild... Gabel ist jetzt schwarz lackiert worden.


----------



## andi87 (17. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe Hope Stahlflexleitung, hab schon ein Stück rausgeschnitten, die restliche Leitung ist aber immer noch mehr als doppelt so lang als das rausgeschnittene Stück, d.h. es recht noch locker für eine vordere Bremse.
genaue Länge weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber wers wissen will, bitte schreiben.
Anschlüsse sind von der normalen Leitung mit dabei!
20 


----------



## andi87 (17. Februar 2006)

ach ja, eine nagelneue 04er hs 33 für vorne hätte ich auch noch. Farbe schwarz. mit adapter schwarzen Belägen. 45 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (17. Februar 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, eine nagelneue 04er hs 33 für vorne hätte ich auch noch. Farbe schwarz. mit adapter schwarzen Belägen. 45 .



  Bremshebel Links!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Februar 2006)

hii leutz,

also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...

es handelt sich um ein ZOO! Python long 2005er model...das bike ist in einem guten zustand. hat zwar einige kratzer, aber KEINE risse...im unterrohr ist eine kleine delle, aber nichts tragisches...verbaut sind folgende parts...try-all kurbeln (4-kant), hs33 (04er model), magura louise, monty vorbau, zoo! lenker, echo laufräder (cnc felgen), acs freilaufritzel, echo team gabel, echo brakebooster, try-all steuersatz...preis ist VB....







dann hab ich noch nen ZOO! Lynx rahmen...einige kratzer aber KEINE risse...bei der 4-punkt magura aufnahme ist ein gewinde gekaputt gewesen...es würde von einem FACHMANN aufgebohrt und ein neues gewinde rein gemacht und es hält, wie als wenn nichts gewesen wäre!! passende schrauben in 3 längen gibt es dazu!! preis auch VB...






also falls ihr interesse haben sollten, dann einfach ne pm an mich...dann kann ich auch weitere bilder schicken und preis und bla....

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (19. Februar 2006)

Mensch Jan! den Scheiss Lynxx Rahmen will keiner! Lass ihn einschmelzen dann kann man vlt noch nen schönen Dildo drauß formen oder so! 

Oder gib mir 100 und ich mach dat für dich!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jan! den Scheiss Lynxx Rahmen will keiner! Lass ihn einschmelzen dann kann man vlt noch nen schönen Dildo drauß formen oder so!
> 
> Oder gib mir 100 und ich mach dat für dich!



auf so nen dummen spruch hab ich schon gewartet!!  

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (19. Februar 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> auf so nen dummen spruch hab ich schon gewartet!!
> 
> Jan



Weiss ich doch schatzie!


----------



## isah (21. Februar 2006)

verkaufe magura marta vorne (hebel links) 160 mm ~ 1 jahr alt incl Scheibe und Schrauben. hat 2 kleine, oberflächliche kratzer: 140 euro incl versand

//EDIT: Wahlweise auch den hebel rechts.


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Februar 2006)

Soooo...

Verkaufe:
Zoo! Pitbull 05 





mit Echo CNC 26" 





und eingepresstem FSA Orbit Extreme Steuersatz

Und ein passendes Vorderrad wie Hinterrad...
Vorderrad:
Echo CNC Felge
Echo Nabe

Hinterrad
Echo CNC Felge
Echo Starr Nabe

C'est ca... meldet euch, wenn ihr was wollt.


----------



## assbad (22. Februar 2006)

Was würdeste  denn für dei zoo! haben wollen????


----------



## assbad (22. Februar 2006)

für das pyhton komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Februar 2006)

Verkaufe Echo Pure RAHMEN. Größe M (Radstand 1065)

Keine Risse, keine Dellen! Jedoch eine ganze Menge oberflächlicher Kratzer.

Preis EUR 200,-- zzgl. Versand.

Bild anbei (NUR DER RAHMEN WIRD VERKAUFT, NICHT DAS KOMPLETTE BIKE)


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe magura marta vorne (hebel links) 160 mm ~ 1 jahr alt incl Scheibe und Schrauben. hat 2 kleine, oberflächliche kratzer: 140 euro incl versand
> 
> //EDIT: Wahlweise auch den hebel rechts.


 
Wenn du nur den hebel (links) günstig abgeben willst kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden. ich such nach wie vor nen linken marta hebel


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Februar 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Echo Pure RAHMEN. Größe M (Radstand 1065)
> 
> Keine Risse, keine Dellen! Jedoch eine ganze Menge oberflächlicher Kratzer.
> 
> ...




Willst du aufhören? Man hört ja gar nichts mehr von dir, hier im Forum...

Aufhören ist schlecht und böse


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Februar 2006)

er hat noch ein zoo!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Februar 2006)

Dann iss ja gut


----------



## ringo667 (23. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8770396677&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
Was für Nostalgiker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (23. Februar 2006)

wow...und der preis is find gar nicht so übertrieben.
das ding ist nagelneu und hat bestimmt bald sammlerwert.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Februar 2006)

@Raimund: Nein! Ganz im Gegenteil, schaue aber seit einiger Zeit relativ selten hier ins Forum. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich für die eine oder andere Diskussion schon zu alt   . Aber solange ich mit dem Gehstock noch bis zum Fahrrad hinkomme werde ich auch fahren. 

Man könnte ja ein Altersheim Thread machen, da treffe ich mich dann mit dem Aramis und so ein paar alten Leuten


----------



## Mac Gyver (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weis grad nich ob mein kopf platzen soll.. ....

...also folgendes: Ich hab Caisso gekauft/toll / bin caisso gefahren/ hat vieles toll gefunzt/ aber lenker is nich so für mich geschaffen/ neuen lenker kaufen? / ahhh ..nee/ fahr ich ma wieder das kleine ding/ POTZ BLITZ das fährt sich ja geiler als vorher/ ******** ********/  

also nach viel meditieren und Dünnschiss durch meinen Kopf sausen lassen!::
ICH VERKAUFE ES  ...war irgentwie alles ne beschissene Idee vlt. warte ich nochmal 2 jahre bis ich uralt bin, und steig dann auf 26 um....ich könnt mir echt selbst nen Bein abhacken 

Egal ich fahr jetz weiter das putzige ECHO(!also kann man das jetz auch nich mehr kaufen!)..und bastel noch n bischen an nem Downhill-hardtail rum.
Fals euch das Verlangen packt mal auf nem großen KOXX zu heizen könnter j a mal schauen, ausser  ne verkratze Kurbel is da echt noch alles neuwertig---->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8770817395&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## isah (23. Februar 2006)

gib nicht so schnell auf, ich bin auch schon gewechselt (in beide richtungen) das dauert eben seine zeit.. wenn ich jetzt wieder auf nen pitbull steigen würde fänd ich das auch viel geiler... 

du hattest es ja wirklich nicht lange, gib der sache ein halbes jahr ..

martin


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Februar 2006)

ihr seid noch jung! ein halbes jahr angewöhnen wär mir zu krass. entweder es taugt einem oder nicht. entscheidet sich in minuten. so geht es mir zumindest.


----------



## Mac Gyver (23. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid noch jung! ein halbes jahr angewöhnen wär mir zu krass. entweder es taugt einem oder nicht. entscheidet sich in minuten. so geht es mir zumindest.


 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!...ne is aber wirklich so,  irgentwas passte da nicht zwischen mir und dem bike , dann dacht ich mir auch erst achhh gewöhnste dich dran....aber nix da..arschlecken!!..beim Trial muss das bike perfekt passen oder garnich, wenns wirklich passt is man doppelt so gut wie mit nem anderen!!is so meine Erfahrung


PSIsah:   mit dem halben Jahr wird sowieso nix weil das bike schon bei Ebay drin is!! HIER------>http://my.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...entPage=MyeBaySelling&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK

Ich hab sogar schon überlegt mich mit dieser Materie namens Monty auseinanderzusetzen! ....naja mal schaun


----------



## elhefe (24. Februar 2006)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> @Raimund: Nein! Ganz im Gegenteil, schaue aber seit einiger Zeit relativ selten hier ins Forum.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich für die eine oder andere Diskussion schon zu alt   . Aber solange ich mit dem Gehstock noch bis zum Fahrrad hinkomme werde ich auch fahren.




Falls das nicht mehr klappt, kannst Du wenigstens voller Wut mit dem Stock rumfuchteln und auf (Trial-)welt schimpfen.




			
				R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte ja ein Altersheim Thread machen, da treffe ich mich dann mit dem Aramis und so ein paar alten Leuten




Hey, der Aramis ist allerhöchstens 22 Jahre alt  . Wenn das alt ist, bin ich ur ur alt, und Du hättest das Haltbarkeitsdatum schon längst überschritten  .


----------



## trial jay (24. Februar 2006)

An alle die sich den Traum mit einer King Nabe erfüllen wollen :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Chris-King-Class...221944087QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. Februar 2006)

Wenn das alt ist, bin ich ur ur alt, und Du hättest das Haltbarkeitsdatum schon längst überschritten  .[/QUOTE]

 ... Grufti halt!


----------



## kingpin18 (25. Februar 2006)

Magura Marta 180mm Hebel Rechts mit neuen A2Z Pads
Koxx Xtp Short
Pure Gabel Disk Only Schaft ist noch 17cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. Februar 2006)

hat denn keiner n linken Marta Hebel? warum verkauft ihr immer rechte Hebel? muhahahahaaaaaaa ;,,,,,,-(


----------



## Bike Lane (26. Februar 2006)

verkaufe magura marta für vr und hr. sind bis auf die schrauben für die scheibe nur titanschrauben. kostenpunkt neu: 440 euro. will für beide noch 260 euro haben. einzeln muss man über den preis reden. sind noch so gut wie neu, sprich nur kurz auf dem monty ti 221 gefahren und ein paar ersatzbremsbeläge sind auch mit dabei.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (27. Februar 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



so jungs,

jetzt wird es langsam dringend....das zeug muss weg!! ich gehe mit dem preis fürs bike auch noch nen bischen runter!!

Jan


----------



## sebi-online88 (28. Februar 2006)

Bin gerade mal wieder dabei im Keller für Ordnung zu schaffen. Wenn einer was braucht greift zu  

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZonline-star88QQhtZ-1


----------



## Schevron (28. Februar 2006)

@ Bike Lane
was würdst denn für die VR Marta haben wollen? also hebel links?, ev auch nur der bremshebel, wenn das geht


----------



## Scr4t (1. März 2006)

20" Echo CnC Felgen

- 7 Monate gefahren
- VR 3-4 mal geflext (flexung noch gut)
- HR 5-6 mal geflext (flexung noch gut)

40

Bilder gibts morgen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



okay...nun nochmal...also ich biete dieses bike, in einem guten zustand, für 900  inkl versand an...und wie schon gesagt, mit mir kann man handeln!! das bike muss schnell weg!!

Jan


----------



## esgey (1. März 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> 20" Echo CnC Felgen
> 
> - 7 Monate gefahren
> - VR 3-4 mal geflext (flexung noch gut)
> ...



Nur Felgen? Oder die kpl. Laufräder!?!


----------



## MC_Schreier (2. März 2006)

hat irgend einer ein innenlager, octalink, breiter als 121mm anzubieten?
würdet mir sehr,sehr helfen

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (2. März 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Felgen? Oder die kpl. Laufräder!?!



nur Felgen.


----------



## trial jay (2. März 2006)

Habe hier ein MTB Vorderrad zu verkaufen. Felge ist eine Try All 28 Loch 32mm breit, die Nabe ist eine Tune King Disc 6 Loch Befestigung und die Speichen sind DT Comp. Gewicht des Laufrades beträgt 867g ohne Felgenband.

Hier ist das gute Stück:


----------



## Mac Gyver (4. März 2006)

Erinnerung:  wer noch an meinem KOXX Caisso interessiert ist hat noch einen Tag zeit bei ebay zu bieten!!!!!!.....----->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8770817395&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



och leutz...will denn keiner nen bike haben?? ich muss das ding endlich los werden...ich gehe nochmal auf 850  inkl versand runter...würde evtl noch nen bischen weiter runter gehen, um das bike los zu werden...also wenn wer interesse hat, dann bitte per pm melden!!

Jan


----------



## Fabi (4. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> och leutz...will denn keiner nen bike haben?? ich muss das ding endlich los werden...ich gehe nochmal auf 850  inkl versand runter...würde evtl noch nen bischen weiter runter gehen, um das bike los zu werden...also wenn wer interesse hat, dann bitte per pm melden!!
> 
> Jan


Ich geb dir 12,27  incl. Versand dafür. Vielleicht gehe ich auch noch auf 12,28  hoch.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. März 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb dir 12,27  incl. Versand dafür. Vielleicht gehe ich auch noch auf 12,28  hoch.



haha...man bist du witzig...ich bin glatt vom stuhl gefallen vor lachen...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assbad (5. März 2006)

also wenn klappt könnt ich dir 600 geben wenn de damit zufrieden bist


----------



## assbad (5. März 2006)

well ich wills haben


----------



## sensiminded (5. März 2006)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnerung:  wer noch an meinem KOXX Caisso interessiert ist hat noch einen Tag zeit bei ebay zu bieten!!!!!!.....----->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8770817395&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1



sers, 
wie hastn das bei dem bild mit grauen hintergrund und farbigen bike gemacht-sieht gut aus??
grüße


----------



## Scr4t (5. März 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> wie hastn das bei dem bild mit grauen hintergrund und farbigen bike gemacht-sieht gut aus??
> grüße



verdammte axt, das ist mir davor gar nicht aufgefallen ^^

wie geht das?!


----------



## jockie (5. März 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> verdammte axt, das ist mir davor gar nicht aufgefallen ^^
> 
> wie geht das?!


...Grafikprogramm (z.B. Photoshop) nehmen, Fahrradumrisse auswählen (beispielsweise mit dem Zauberstab und STRG gedrückt), eventuell da wieder den Inhalt der Räder und die Durchblickstellen durch den Rahmen aus der Auswahl herausnehmen (glaube mit ALT halten)...zu guter letzt die Auswahl noch umkehren - sodass alles außer dem Bike ausgewählt ist - und dann die Sättigung (Bild -> Einstellungen -> Farbton/Sättigung) wegnehmen...so wird der Hintergrund zu Graustufen.


----------



## robs (5. März 2006)

assbad schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn klappt könnt ich dir 600 geben wenn de damit zufrieden bist




Boah 600 Eus für n ganzes Python???    Das wär ja schon hart...   Der Markt ist ja echt schlecht zur Zeit   


@ZOO!-Trialer:  	Warum verkaufste das eigentlich?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> @ZOO!-Trialer: Warum verkaufste das eigentlich?



weil ich momentan geld brauche...würde mir dann im sommer nen neues holen!  

Jan


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. März 2006)

Verkaufe nagelneues schaltauge! passend für Echo ES-3, Echo Hifi, ZOO! Pitbull, Koxx XTP2 

5


----------



## sensiminded (5. März 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> ...Grafikprogramm (z.B. Photoshop) nehmen, Fahrradumrisse auswählen (beispielsweise mit dem Zauberstab und STRG gedrückt), eventuell da wieder den Inhalt der Räder und die Durchblickstellen durch den Rahmen aus der Auswahl herausnehmen (glaube mit ALT halten)...zu guter letzt die Auswahl noch umkehren - sodass alles außer dem Bike ausgewählt ist - und dann die Sättigung (Bild -> Einstellungen -> Farbton/Sättigung) wegnehmen...so wird der Hintergrund zu Graustufen.



coole sache danke


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. März 2006)

verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (5. März 2006)

ich verkaufe wiederum was:

Eno Trial Freewheel, fast neu, nur 2 wochen gefahren, keinerlei gebrauchsspuren. will noch 75 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

Magura HS 33 für vorne oder hinten, weil die bremsleitung ist noch ungekürzt, hebel links, neu und ungebraucht, farbe grün. will noch 50 euro inklusive versichertem versand. evo 2 adpater in schwarz liegen bei.

Chris King Ritzel 16 Zähne, leichte gebrauchsspuren. will noch 20 euro inklusive unversichertem versand.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Schlingsi (6. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein bild... Gabel ist jetzt schwarz lackiert worden.



ich würde diesen Rahmen immer noch gerne verkaufen.


----------



## Aggressor (6. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe wiederum was:
> 
> Eno Trial Freewheel, fast neu, nur 2 wochen gefahren, keinerlei gebrauchsspuren. will noch 75 euro inklusive versichertem versand.
> 
> ...




hab interesse am eno trial freilauf
70â¬ und ich nehm es sofort.


----------



## koxxole (6. März 2006)

hi leute 
habe noch ein koxx levelboss rahmen  rum zustehen 
genaue radstand is 1095 

nur 2 monate gefahren ohne beule

und noch try all lenker in gold 70 cm
und try all 20 zoll vorbau 


also wer interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde diesen Rahmen immer noch gerne verkaufen.



und ich würde ihn gerne fahren....aber ich weiß net 100% obs der sein soll...und ob ich die Kohle dafür habe. Was soll er kosten? Und wie hoch ist tretlager nochma 40+ ?? 


gruß
martin


----------



## trial jay (7. März 2006)

Jetzt aber was für alle die sagen Geiz ist Geil  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7224667729&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## trial jay (7. März 2006)

trial jay schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier ein MTB Vorderrad zu verkaufen. Felge ist eine Try All 28 Loch 32mm breit, die Nabe ist eine Tune King Disc 6 Loch Befestigung und die Speichen sind DT Comp. Gewicht des Laufrades beträgt 867g ohne Felgenband.
> 
> Hier ist das gute Stück:




*Und das gerade noch für Vorne oder? Will 100 Euro plus Versand! Wenn einer von Euch die King aus Ebay ersteigert und das Vorderrad hier kauft kostet es nur einmal Porto!!!*


----------



## kingpin18 (7. März 2006)

Hi leute ich verkaufe mein schatz. Wer es will schreibe mir ein PM.

Hier sind die teile

Rahmen: Koxx XTP2 Short 1070 Radstand 380 KS, +40 BB
Gabel: Echo Pure Disk Only
Steuersatz: Chris King Red
Vorbau: Try All
Lenker: Try All Silber
Griffe: Tarnsparent grau
Innenlager ISIS 118
Kurbeln: ISIS Try All 05 175
Pedal: Magnesium
VR: Echo Magura Comp
HR: Echo Chris King 
V Bremse: Marta 180
H Bremse: HS 33 mit RB Hebel Red
Schaltung: Shimano 105 





Mehr Bilder sind in meinem Album


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

du solltest mal bei der anzeige von der king nich verschweigen das du damit trial gefahren bist...
oder hatteste die in deinem cross country rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest mal bei der anzeige von der king nich verschweigen das du damit trial gefahren bist...
> oder hatteste die in deinem cross country rad?



das setze ich mal voraus


----------



## trialsrider (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest mal bei der anzeige von der king nich verschweigen das du damit trial gefahren bist...
> oder hatteste die in deinem cross country rad?



 OMG!!!!   

schonmal geguckt in was für nem Forum
du hier bist? Wenn die Nabe in nem Koxx ist
wird damit vlt wohl Trial gefahren worden sein.


----------



## Hiro (7. März 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute ich verkaufe mein schatz. Wer es will schreibe mir ein PM.
> 
> Hier sind die teile
> 
> ...



Un warum verkaufste den schatz???


----------



## kingpin18 (7. März 2006)

Monty 221TI Full Disk


----------



## V!RUS (7. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll er kosten?




Siehe seine Signatur.


----------



## trial jay (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest mal bei der anzeige von der king nich verschweigen das du damit trial gefahren bist...
> oder hatteste die in deinem cross country rad?




Fahre mal lieber dein DH und mach die Fliege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest mal bei der anzeige von der king nich verschweigen das du damit trial gefahren bist...
> oder hatteste die in deinem cross country rad?




Güttler, Güttler!!


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> OMG!!!!
> 
> schonmal geguckt in was für nem Forum
> du hier bist? Wenn die Nabe in nem Koxx ist
> wird damit vlt wohl Trial gefahren worden sein.




naja das is ja klar...aber die king steht bei ebay...und da weiss das ja keiner und da sollte er das dazu schreiben....oder meinste nich?

und hier noch zum king naben verkäufer: du weisst wohl sicher genau was ich meine sonst würdest mir ni so blöd kommen und hättest das teil sicher nich aus deinerwie ich schätze koxx oder was auch immer felge ausgespeicht....
oder wie?
fahre auch trial....alsowarum erzählstn du mir was?????

find deine angaben echt unausreichend zur nabe,wenn se trial gefaren is...das sinn schon andere abeanspruchungen und die sollte man den bietern nich vorenthalten...

weiss ja nich was die anderen davon halten


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> naja das is ja klar...aber die king steht bei ebay...und da weiss das ja keiner und da sollte er das dazu schreiben....oder meinste nich?
> 
> und hier noch zum king naben verkäufer: du weisst wohl sicher genau was ich meine sonst würdest mir ni so blöd kommen und hättest das teil sicher nich aus deinerwie ich schätze koxx oder was auch immer felge ausgespeicht....
> oder wie?
> ...




was willstn du???hab zwar nix mit dem verkäufer am hut ,aber dich find ich lustig.mutter teresa.geh kaggn.


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

seid ihr nich ganz dicht?...wenn du sowas ersteigern würdest und würdest das danach erst rauskriegen da würdest glaub ni mehr so ne sinnlosen kommentare lassen...als cc-männlein...

warum kommst du mir genauso blöd?ganz klar biste nich oder noch zu jung oder????


----------



## trail-kob (7. März 2006)

und selbst wenn sie trial gefahren ist. die king steckt das eigentlich ganz gut weg.und wenn sie kaputt ist .... ist eben ebay... dann repariert man die eben wieder oder lässt das machen... lager achse helix und federn sind alles austauschbare teile. solange der body in ordnung ist sind das auch keine hürden denke ich.
zumal beacht doch einfach den freilaufkörper sind keinerlei grobe einschnitte von ritzeln zu sehen... sicher das die nabe in einem TRIAL gewesen ist ?


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

hab selber ne king....freilaufkörper zerbrochen...war richtig teuer....genau wie die verzahnung...hab ich auch neu gemacht....denke das man so nen einsatz nich vorsätzlich verschweigt....

komisch das ihr das ni einseht...

hier nen link von meinem alten freilaufkörper...ich arbeite im radladen und hab für denneuen freilaufkörper über 110euro bezahltund drei monate gewartet....

egaL SOWAS VERSCHWEIGT MAN NICH;IS FÜR MICH BESCHISS:::::::::::::::::

Bild meiner Chris King


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr nich ganz dicht?...wenn du sowas ersteigern würdest und würdest das danach erst rauskriegen da würdest glaub ni mehr so ne sinnlosen kommentare lassen...als cc-männlein...
> 
> warum kommst du mir genauso blöd?ganz klar biste nich oder noch zu jung oder????



ich bin 11 jahre und?trotzdem gehste mir aufn sack,aso mach dein kopp zu.


----------



## trail-kob (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> hab selber ne king....freilaufkörper zerbrochen...war richtig teuer....genau wie die verzahnung...hab ich auch neu gemacht....denke das man so nen einsatz nich vorsätzlich verschweigt....
> 
> komisch das ihr das ni einseht...
> 
> ...



hehe witzig find ich dich trotzdem... 

um nun den streit auch schön brav weiterzuführen. erstmal sieht deine king ziemlich misshandelt aus. dein freilauf ist aussengebrochen. das passiert nur weil du hebelphysik missachtet oder unbewusst übersehen hast, denn dein belastetes ritzel lag wohl aussen. ... 


zum king angebot von ebay... ehm keine ahnung wie du das mit dem forum mitglied in verbindung bringst. schreib dem auktionator doch eine mail und reg dich bei ihm ab. 

lese doch bitte mal die agb bei ebay... und nun schaue dich um was passiert wenn man etwas kauft das nicht als defekt ausgewiesen worden war.... ohja richtig ... du hast 14 tage rückgabeklage.... ohhhhhhhhjeeee ist das aer grausam.... für mich ist diese auktion egal. du bist eben zu gerecht für diese welt 

*WILLKOMMEN IN DER WIRKLICHKEIT*


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

@ M!et$ch0rek: du bist na nich ganz dicht----kein plan und dumm das maul aufreissen...dein hirn is wohl noch nich ma 11 jahre alt...???

find so nen dummes rumgelepp zwar sinnlos,aber ihr aroganten affen tickt ja nich ganz....

nutz ma lieber deine scheibenaufnahme an deiner king


----------



## jockie (7. März 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> @ M!et$ch0rek: du bist na nich ganz dicht----kein plan und dumm das maul aufreissen...dein hirn is wohl noch nich ma 11 jahre alt...???
> 
> find so nen dummes rumgelepp zwar sinnlos,aber ihr aroganten affen tickt ja nich ganz....
> 
> nutz ma lieber deine scheibenaufnahme an deiner king



tut mir echt leid mit deiner king,wirklich.nur leider isses mir schei$$egal. tja,pech gehabt,wenn du zu dumm bist dein ritzel weiter innen zu montieren,vogel.

scheibenbremsaufnahme???meine king???ach komm geh zum psychater,soll der sichn kopp über deine geistigen ergüsse zerbrechen......und achja,wo wir dabei sind......stimmt ja,genau der hat mir auch bestätigt,dass ich vollkommen unzurechnungsfähig bin und mein geistiges alter bei ca. 6 bis 7 jahren liegen dürfte.


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

ich würd mal lieber deinen mund halten, kommt eh nur schei sse raus. bei ebay gibt es eine 14 tägige rückgabefrist, falls der artikel nicht den beschrieben zustand hat. diskussion beendet.

ich frag mich nur warum du so blöd gewesen bist und die 110 euro bezahlt hast, sind ja schließlich 5 jahre garantie drauf. von bikes hast du anscheinend auch keine ahnung, denn wer so eine kettenlinie fährt ist selber schuld. dummheit tut halt weh, aber im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. außerdem kannst du anscheinend auch das handbuch nicht lesen, denn da steht drin, man soll nur spider- oder nietenritzel fahren, oder halt die speziellen chris king ritzel. naja was solls, geh am besten dahin zurück, wo du hergekommen bist.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mal lieber deinen mund halten, kommt eh nur schei sse raus. bei ebay gibt es eine 14 tägige rückgabefrist, falls der artikel nicht den beschrieben zustand hat. diskussion beendet.
> 
> ich frag mich nur warum du so blöd gewesen bist und die 110 euro bezahlt hast, sind ja schließlich 5 jahre garantie drauf. von bikes hast du anscheinend auch keine ahnung, denn wer so eine kettenlinie fährt ist selber schuld. dummheit tut halt weh, aber im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. außerdem kannst du anscheinend auch das handbuch nicht lesen, denn da steht drin, man soll nur spider- oder nietenritzel fahren, oder halt die speziellen chris king ritzel. naja was solls, geh am besten dahin zurück, wo du hergekommen bist.



AMEN!!  

und nun wurde genug gespamt! hier soll was verkauft werden! und nun ist mein bikeangebot wieder so weit zurück gerutscht!  

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (7. März 2006)

Hey Stooooooooooop!!!!  


Habt ihr sie noch alle??
Wenn da jemand hier ausm Forum ne King Nabe bei ebay drinne hat mit 
der er Trial gefahren ist sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und das dazu schreiben!
Man kann ja direkt danach hinzufügen (funzt aber noch wie neu) oder sowas.
Aber jetzt brecht hier daraus nicht sonen Streit vom Zaun und lasst die Wilsau in Ruhe! Ich finde er hat recht was die King angeht....aber ist ja auch egal...wenn ers nicht dazuschreibt dann halt nicht fertig!...

Ist echt komisch wie das hier auf einmal abgegangen ist
hey mitschorek so kenn ich dich ja garnicht!  . Also
entspannt euch alle mal wieder und seit lieb ja?
BITTE! 


gruß martin



UND UM GOTTES WILLEN: ANTWORTET SACHLICH!!! @BIKE LANE das was du geschrieben hast ist super UND sachlich! aber lass die beleidigungen weg mensch! der wird denk ich sein Gründe haben warums bei ihm und seiner King so gelaufen ist! So ende jetzt!


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

bla bla................keine ahnung?????deine meinung...denk mehr als der ganze haufen von euch der so doofe kommentare lässt...

garantie wurde abgelehnt...von dem damaligen deutschlandvertrieb der bike crew...dazu kommt ich fahr kein single speed...die nabe ist 8/9 fach...........
könnt ihr mirda ne kassette empfehlen die alle 8 oder 9 ritzel in einen kompletten paket gibt????

gibts nich....hatte ne xt-.....mit alu spider und die einzelnen ritzel sind uneneinzeln...
also ein minus für deinen beknackten einwurf....
 hier nen bild zu trial-scheiss.............keine ahnung

Bild, zum Thema"keine Ahnung"


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

ob trial oder nicht trial ist einer chris king nabe völlig wurscht. problem ist nur, die von chris king haben bedenken wegen den freilaufkörpern und den achsen. wer die nicht richtig behandelt wird sofort bestraft. das ist eben so bei leichtem high end zeug. sollte man jedoch drauf acht geben, hält eine chris king nabe besser als alles andere auf dem markt. außerdem ist es für eine nabe viel belastender, wenn so ein cross country depp mit einer 20 zu 34 übersetzung einen berg hochstrampelt, als wenn man rumspringt mit einer übersetzung von 22 zu 18. das sagt schon die physik. naja ist ja auch egal, jetzt ist aber schluss hier, hier wird schließlich verkauft und nicht gespamt. mein angebot ist auch wieder zurückgerutscht, ist aber auch egal, weil es ist schon alles verkauft muhahaha.

ciao, Marius!

edit: ich weiß ja nicht wer dir dein xt ritzel angedreht hat, aber im normalfall sind immer die zwei bis drei letzten nicht auf dem spider und wenn du die fährst bist du selber schuld. außerdem kann es nicht sein, dass du einen spider gefahren bist, weil sonst wären weiter oben keine abnutzungen. naja, was solls, wer bist du überhaupt. nie im trial forum unterwegs und dann so aufdrehen, du kleiner hosen********r.

edit nummer zwei: es gibt auch bei schaltungen eine kettenlinie du depp!


----------



## isah (7. März 2006)




----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

achso ja hier noch nen einwurf................



http://Freaks-DD.com

guckt ma vorbei...

ps.:_ martin is ja der einzigste vernünftige...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> achso ja hier noch nen einwurf................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is ja doll....ne schlecht gemachte page.....aha......interessant.....schön...soll und was sagen? dem "dd" der adresse entnehme ich zumindest schon ma deine herkunft,also verzieh dich ins ddd-forum.....und......achja....nimm glei ma deine überaus tollen und mächtig beeindruckenden plastiktrophäen vom kegeln mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (7. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

>


hallo martin reichst du mir mal den becher ? wär total nett... grüße aus berlin


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

naja ich guckte hier zufällig vorbei und hab die sache bemerkt und was dazu geschrieben....das ich von der hopserfraktion so dumm und primitiv angegang werde für den fehler den der mit der king bei ebay gemacht hat und das nich dazuschreibt da kann ich nix für...
die nabe is ne weile cc gefahren und dannach trial....und da ausschliesslich mit xt kassetten...
hab jetz auch nen stahlfreilauf drauf und das funktioniert...
lächerlich das benehmen von den trialern hier im forum............
ist fast wie bei den wettkämpfen und deswegen kack ich auch auf die wettkämpfe....
weil so nen dummes gemache lass ich mir ni bieten von euch und bleib da fern.........................................


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. März 2006)

Verkaufe 1/4 kg Salat. Bei Interesse PM  

So, jetzt is es wieder ein Verkaufe Thread.....


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

du bist nicht zufälliger weise der gino? dann hast du doch die größte kacke bei einem wettkampf abgezogen. war glaube ich wegen dem aramis, weil er einen fehlerpunkt weniger hatte als du und da sind doch schnurr stracks deine freunde gekommen und wollten ihn ablenken. hat aber nicht so ganz geklappt.


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> is ja doll....ne schlecht gemachte page.....aha......interessant.....schön...soll und was sagen? dem "dd" der adresse entnehme ich zumindest schon ma deine herkunft,also verzieh dich ins ddd-forum.....und......achja....nimm glei ma deine überaus tollen und mächtig beeindruckenden plastiktrophäen vom kegeln mit.




plastetrophen vom kegeln??????????????

sieht für dich so aUS;IS KLAR:::A HASTE NOCH IN DE WINDELN GESCHISSEN WO ICH MIR DIE BEIM TRIAL VERDIENT HAB:::


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

sorry, aber bist du besoffen? so viele fehler in einem thread, das gibts doch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> plastetrophen vom kegeln??????????????
> 
> sieht für dich so aUS;IS KLAR:::A HASTE NOCH IN DE WINDELN GESCHISSEN WO ICH MIR DIE BEIM TRIAL VERDIENT HAB:::



kennst du ne krankheit namens legasthenie?wenn nich lass ma google das nachdenken für dich erledigen...kommt ja eh nix bei raus....

verdient?...dem einen post von bikelane entnehme ich etwas anderes.....


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber bist du besoffen? so viele fehler in einem thread, das gibts doch nicht!




HAB MIR MÜHE GEGEBEN-----

du sollsts doch auch lesen könn....grüsse vom gino...

ps.: die aktion wurde hier schonma diskutiert da sag ich nichts mehr dazu....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2006)

Dieses Forum ist sowas von beschissen..und das sich dauernt irgendwelche Typen die grad mal nen Jahr fahren verhalten als hätten sie Ahnung wie was...das ist echt das letzte.
Hier werden fragen gestellt wie....:Ich will mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen..>sagt mir welcher gut ist!! und nur so ne *******.
Und egal wie ruppig sich wildsau manchmal verhält er ist schon rad gefahren da haben manche von euch noch nichtmal gewusst das es Trial gibt..
OK ich bin auch noch nicht sooo lange dabei wie z.B. ein Thomas Mrohs oder ein Sebastian Hoffman aber gerade deswegen würde ich nie behaupten mehr ahnung oder Erfahrung zu haben...(ich fahr seit 6 Jahren und Wildsau fährt schon länger).

Gerade auch wenn ich sehe was manche leute hier verkaufen da geht mir das Messer in der Tasche auf.. kaum einen neuen Rahmen oder neue Teile schon wirds wieder verkauft nur weils was neues aufn Markt gibt und das von den ganzen Jungs aus den Vids gefahren wird...so schwach!Wir waren früher froh ne ordentliche V-Brake am Rad zu haben aber was heute so abgeht ist unglaublich

Also Reißt mal nicht den Mund so weit auf...(das geht an die Noops) denn nur weil man den ganzen Tag im Kack Forum hängt und sich jedes Video zieht und anschaut hat man nicht automatisch mehr Ahnung..

Echt lächerlich hier...kann man sich echt nicht mehr geben.


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> kennst du ne krankheit namens legasthenie?wenn nich lass ma google das nachdenken für dich erledigen...kommt ja eh nix bei raus....
> 
> verdient?...dem einen post von bikelane entnehme ich etwas anderes.....




such die disskussion irgendwo im trial forum...die wettkampfleitung hat denfehler zugegeben....von aramis...und diedarstellung von saftsack da oben der wahrscheinlich nich mal da war,hatte garnix damit zutun...

ging um nen punkt  bei ersten und zweiten platzund wo er falsch gefahren is und das nich bei den punkten beachtet wurde sinn wir zur fahrleitung und ham uns beschwert...
das fand so nen kumpel von aramis ni gudd und kam zu uns und hat uns als faschos bezeichnet....
das lassen uns ja nich bieten von so nen leuten...nee is ja egal,das haben ja dann geklärt...


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

da kann ich mich dann nur entschuldigen, weil ich hab die geschichte nur von einer seite gehört und das war ca. 3 oder 3 1/2 jahre her. naja, aber technik ist trotzdem nicht deine stärke.


----------



## trail-kob (7. März 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum ist sowas von beschissen..und das sich dauernt irgendwelche Typen die grad mal nen Jahr fahren verhalten als hätten sie Ahnung wie was...das ist echt das letzte.
> Hier werden fragen gestellt wie....:Ich will mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen..>sagt mir welcher gut ist!! und nur so ne *******.
> Und egal wie ruppig sich wildsau manchmal verhält er ist schon rad gefahren da haben manche von euch noch nichtmal gewusst das es Trial gibt..
> OK ich bin auch noch nicht sooo lange dabei wie z.B. ein Thomas Mrohs oder ein Sebastian Hoffman aber gerade deswegen würde ich nie behaupten mehr ahnung oder Erfahrung zu haben...(ich fahr seit 6 Jahren und Wildsau fährt schon länger).
> ...



hast ja recht robi ... aber hm ... ach egal. bin leider wirklich erst seit 2 jahre dabei und habe weder preise noch tollen fahrstil vorzuweisen, doch wenn sich leute lautmachen wegen mehr oder weniger zwielichtigen angeboten und das grad bei ebay, dann liest man eben weiter, diesmal hab auch ich etwas geschrieben. aber ich denke das ging noch sachlich einher. was die anderen schrieben ... ka steht ja da.


----------



## wildsau-dd (7. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich mich dann nur entschuldigen, weil ich hab die geschichte nur von einer seite gehört und das war ca. 3 oder 3 1/2 jahre her. ...



Entschuldigung angenommen!



			
				Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ....  naja, aber technik ist trotzdem nicht deine stärke.



techisch hab ich denk ich genügend plan.....zumindest in den fahrradsachen.........
hab meine werkzeugmechaniker-lehre mit gut abgeschlossen, dannach in nen grossen radladen geschraubt und hab jetz meinen eigenen radladen...schraub schon über zehn jahren an rädern und hatten etliche räder...
vom 20 zoll bis zum fully....
und genügend geschrottet...weiss also denk ich genügend über die sachen...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2006)

Ja neee Gino meinte ja nur das man bei einer King schon dazu schreiben sollte das man sie Trial gefahren hat, was ich vollkommen berechtigt finde, denn da wirken solche belastungen...dafür sind die Naben ja nicht gedacht(eigentlich) und am ende ist die Achse schon angerissen oder die Helix schon zum teufel was weiß ich.
Ich hab auch schon eine Achse geschafft... und deswegen kann man nicht sagen das es bei Chris King egal wäre ob die Trial gefahren ist oder nicht so wie Bike Lane das meinte...

Es war nur seine Meinung das es wichtig wäre das dazu zu sagen und gut...schon ging es los das er zusammenhangslos runtergemacht wurde...das ist halt die ganze sache worum es geht.so sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

man kann jedoch nicht nachvollziehen ob die nabe im trial einsatz war oder nicht, falls es mal zu einem garantiefall kommen sollte. also wer ne trialfelge hat, sollte das rad einfach ausspeichen und dann einschicken, dann können sie sagen was sie sollen. trotzdem sind die belastungen auf die helix verzahnung beim cross country höher als beim trialen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (7. März 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum ist sowas von beschissen..und das sich dauernt irgendwelche Typen die grad mal nen Jahr fahren verhalten als hätten sie Ahnung wie was...das ist echt das letzte.
> Hier werden fragen gestellt wie....:Ich will mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen..>sagt mir welcher gut ist!! und nur so ne *******.
> Und egal wie ruppig sich wildsau manchmal verhält er ist schon rad gefahren da haben manche von euch noch nichtmal gewusst das es Trial gibt..
> OK ich bin auch noch nicht sooo lange dabei wie z.B. ein Thomas Mrohs oder ein Sebastian Hoffman aber gerade deswegen würde ich nie behaupten mehr ahnung oder Erfahrung zu haben...(ich fahr seit 6 Jahren und Wildsau fährt schon länger).
> ...



lol.....wenn hier einer den mund aufgerissen hat,dann dein kollege aus dresden....weiß ja nich obs ihm was gibt hier seine pokale zu präsentieren oder ob er damit jemand krampfhaft beeindrucken wollte,weil ihm die argumente ausgingen,kA......und der post im broken parts thread von ihm war genauso überflüssig und provokant....

...fakt is ja,dass er jemanden angemacht hat,weil er ne king verkauft hat,die nicht nach seinen vorstellungen beschrieben war,was ihm a. egal sein könnte (nicht muss) b. die sache des verkäufers/käufers ist und c. wenns sein muss,ihm auch ne pm schreiben könnte,um ihm seine sicht der dinge mitzuteilen,da diese nicht in den verkaufe thread gehört,genau wie alles andere was nach seinem ersten kommentar hier geschrieben wurde....

achja....und robi....ich finde man sollte nicht meinen ne meinung haben zu dürfen und andere nicht,weil man selber seit 6 jahren und auf nem recht hohen level trialt und andere nur eins oder zwei und auf nem entsprechend niedrigerem level....alle haben mal angefangen....außerdem sollte jeder eine meinung haben und die hat man auch,wenn man erst ne woche trialt oder noch nie auf nem trialrad gestanden is....

so,für mich is hier erstma diskussionsende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (7. März 2006)

@ robi 

wann kann man dich eigentlich mal wieder in berlin erwarten... bzw ist euer verein enteist ? dann komm ich mitm bernhard mal auf ein wochenende...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. März 2006)

@ trialkob.. jo also wenns wetter besser ist dann gerne...

@Mietschorek...

Ich habe nicht behauptet mehr Ahnung zu haben nur ich finde schon das man nach mehr Jahren mehr Erfahrung hat.. ist fakt.
Und er hat niemanden angemacht er hat das ganz normal und sachlich gesagt das es schon besser wäre das mit dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## ugly uwe (7. März 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum ist sowas von beschissen..und das sich dauernt irgendwelche Typen die grad mal nen Jahr fahren verhalten als hätten sie Ahnung wie was...das ist echt das letzte.
> Hier werden fragen gestellt wie....:Ich will mir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen..>sagt mir welcher gut ist!! und nur so ne *******.
> Und egal wie ruppig sich wildsau manchmal verhält er ist schon rad gefahren da haben manche von euch noch nichtmal gewusst das es Trial gibt..
> OK ich bin auch noch nicht sooo lange dabei wie z.B. ein Thomas Mrohs oder ein Sebastian Hoffman aber gerade deswegen würde ich nie behaupten mehr ahnung oder Erfahrung zu haben...(ich fahr seit 6 Jahren und Wildsau fährt schon länger).
> ...


----------



## Bike Lane (7. März 2006)

Hi,

so verkaufe wieder was:






will noch 107 euro inklusive versand. die gabel ist noch ungefahren und unmontiert. rechnung liegt bei.





will noch 50 euro inklusive versand. evo2 adapter und plastikringe sind dabei, nur nicht auf dem foto. die bremse ist noch neu und ungefahren.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## 525Rainer (8. März 2006)

wildsau-dd schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hab jetz auch nen stahlfreilauf drauf und das funktioniert...



trial ist heavy duty beanspruchung und dafür gibts bei king diese version. hab ich nach 1 jahr fahren auch bemerkt.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drÃ¼ber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



so...nachdem die diskusion jetzt, hoffe ich mal, endlich beendet ist, will ich meine dinge, die noch zum verkauf stehen, wieder nach oben holen...also wie gesagt, das bike fÃ¼r 850 â¬...top bike fÃ¼r wenig geld...bei interesse einfach ne pm schreiben...

Jan


----------



## Schlingsi (8. März 2006)

So, ihr habts ja nicht anders gewollt. Den Rahmen gibt es jetzt für 300 Euro inkl Versand! Wenn ihn jetzt keiner nimmt dann mache ich ihn mit der Flex klein und lege ihn mir inne Schublade!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hiro (8. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr habts ja nicht anders gewollt. Den Rahmen gibt es jetzt für 300 Euro inkl Versand! Wenn ihn jetzt keiner nimmt dann mache ich ihn mit der Flex klein und lege ihn mir inne Schublade!


[/QUOTE]


Un warum willste das Teil verkaufen???


----------



## Schlingsi (8. März 2006)

Un warum willste das Teil verkaufen???[/QUOTE]

weil ich mir einen anderen kaufen will. Farbe und so gefällt mir nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxole (8. März 2006)

hi leute 
hier ein bild von meinem levelboss rahmen den ich verkaufen will
also bei interesse einfach fragen für genaue angaben


----------



## funky^jAY (8. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Un warum willste das Teil verkaufen???



weil ich mir einen anderen kaufen will. Farbe und so gefällt mir nicht mehr![/QUOTE]


doch nicht etwa einen czar?


----------



## Schlingsi (8. März 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich mir einen anderen kaufen will. Farbe und so gefällt mir nicht mehr!




doch nicht etwa einen czar?  [/QUOTE]

nee, ich glaube ich greife wieder auf altbewehrtes zurück!


----------



## Fabi (8. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> nee, ich glaube ich greife wieder auf altbewehrtes zurück!


Schon wieder ein Coust?
Oder noch altbewährter?


----------



## trail-kob (8. März 2006)

alt bewährt ? hmmm levelboss oder ashton... letzteres fänd ich wiederum äüßerst stylisch. die dinger sehen total abgefahren aus und sind mit sattel schaukel mofa imitat sowieso ulkig genug.


----------



## kingpin18 (8. März 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ein Coust?



Ich finde das Coust  sehr geil und wenn er damit gut klar gekommen ist wie so nicht.

Also Coust gute wahl 

mfg mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxole (10. März 2006)

hi leute habe jetzt aktuelles bild von meinem levelboss
bei interesse melden


----------



## Pellenheimer (11. März 2006)

hallo jungens 
ich suche für nen kollegen ein komplettrad zum anfangen 
da ich nicht weiss wie ernst er es nimmt bitte möglichst günstig, alles anbieten..danke im vorraus
pelle


----------



## alien1976 (11. März 2006)

Ich verkaufe mein Trialbike wegen Neuanschaffung zum Festpreis 500â¬

Echo ES2 26"
Gewicht ca. 11kg
Radstand  101cm
Reifen HR 2.35 Kujo DH  VR 2.35 Schwalbe King Jim
Lenker Try all silber 74cm
Vorbau Kore  10Â° 130mm
Pedale Odyssey Triple Trap
Innelager Vierkant
Kurbeln Shimao LX
Brake Booster vorn und hinten Sitting Bull Carbon
Bremse Hr Magura HSS mit Coda Scheibenbremshebel (Bringt 50% mehr Leistung) und GrÃ¼ne Try All belÃ¤ge
Bremse Vr V-Brake Avid 1D mit SD-2.0 L Hebel und Transparente Try All BelÃ¤ge
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Kugel/Walze
Gabel Alu mit Stahlschaft 1 1/8" und Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Vr Felge Richey Rock Comp Holkammer mit 1.8 Speichen und Alunippel
Hr Felge Alex ESDV25 (KnÃ¼ppelfest) mit 1.8 Speichen und Alunippel
HR Nabe Shimano Silent Clutch mit der Abstufung wie ne Chris King
Vr Nabe STX RC Parallax 100
Singlespeed 22/20 ÃbersetzungverhÃ¤ltnis 1:1


----------



## Monty98 (11. März 2006)

hast die bilder mit deinem geilen handy gemacht gell 
naja münchen, wir kommen wieder 
lg manu


----------



## alien1976 (11. März 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> hast die bilder mit deinem geilen handy gemacht gell
> naja münchen, wir kommen wieder
> lg manu




Schön wärs dann wärens sie vielleicht besser geworden. Hab die mit ner Uralt Digi cam geschossen. Aber so schlecht sind se ja auch net. Oder?

Kann ja nur max . 60Kb pro Bild verwenden also von daher. Wir sehen Uns.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. März 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wärs dann wärens sie vielleicht besser geworden. Hab die mit ner Uralt Digi cam geschossen. Aber so schlecht sind se ja auch net. Oder?
> 
> Kann ja nur max . 60Kb pro Bild verwenden also von daher. Wir sehen Uns.




Du kannst beliebig große Fotos in dein Useralbum laden und dann verlinken. Schau mal im New Stuff Tread das Foto vom gelben BT an. Das hab ich so verlinkt und das Foto ist riesig.

Da kannst du auch 4mb Fotos gut zeigen.


----------



## alien1976 (12. März 2006)




----------



## V!RUS (12. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen! 

ich sollte im Auftrag von Daniel (trialmissmarple) einen Shimano Carbon brake Booster anbieten. Foto gibt es hier.

Wer interessiert ist sollte sich bei "[email protected]" melden.


----------



## koxxole (12. März 2006)

hi 
habe noch was für euch 
try all lenker in gold 70 cm breit
try all vorbau 20 zoll 
try all kurbeln 175mm 
die roten try all pedalen 
und koxx 20 zoll gabel für scheibe





bei intresse einfach malden


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



wollte nur nochmal durchgeben, dass das bike und der rahmen immernoch zu haben sind...bike für 800  + versand (max. 14 ) und den rahmen für 50  + versand (7 )....ich würde mich auch dadrauf einlassen, das der käufer des bikes, dieses in raten abbezahlt (min. 150 / monat)....so denn...bei interesse oda fragen einfache eine pm an mich...kann auch noch weitere bilder zukommen lassen....

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (14. März 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> habe noch was für euch
> try all lenker in gold 70 cm breit
> try all vorbau 20 zoll
> ...



Was soll die Gabel kosten? Ich denke mal, du verkaufst sie ohne die Scheibe!?!

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## koxxole (14. März 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll die Gabel kosten? Ich denke mal, du verkaufst sie ohne die Scheibe!?!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Heiko



die gabel is noch in guter verfassung und der schaft is 21 cm lang 
ja is ohne scheibebremse die verkauf ich auch 
ich das so 95  für die gabel kannst aber noch anderes angebot machen 
kann ja dann immer noch nein sagen


----------



## trial jay (14. März 2006)

trial jay schrieb:
			
		

> Habe hier ein MTB Vorderrad zu verkaufen. Felge ist eine Try All 28 Loch 32mm breit, die Nabe ist eine Tune King Disc 6 Loch Befestigung und die Speichen sind DT Comp. Gewicht des Laufrades beträgt 867g ohne Felgenband.
> 
> Hier ist das gute Stück:



will noch 80euro plus versand haben,billiger geht es nicht mehr!!!!!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

Hi,

hab die pace gabel jetzt bei ebay drinne. wer sie haben will kann ja mitbieten. anfang ist um 20:00 uhr heute.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226755497

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Benzman22 (14. März 2006)

Servus, hab meine ECHO PURE jetzt bei EBAY drin. 

Hab keine Ahnung wie das mit dem verlinken geht deshalb hier die Artikelnummer: 7226760777 oder einfach "Trial" als Suchbegriff.

Gruß Basti


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. März 2006)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, hab meine ECHO PURE jetzt bei EBAY drin.
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung wie das mit dem verlinken geht deshalb hier die Artikelnummer: 7226760777 oder einfach "Trial" als Suchbegriff.
> 
> Gruß Basti



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4=10425&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fvi=1


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. März 2006)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, hab meine ECHO PURE jetzt bei EBAY drin.
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung wie das mit dem verlinken geht deshalb hier die Artikelnummer: 7226760777 oder einfach "Trial" als Suchbegriff.
> 
> Gruß Basti



Hier is die Gabel!


----------



## funky^jAY (14. März 2006)

man...benutzt spacer und kürzt eure schäfte nich immer so krass


----------



## AcaPulco (14. März 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=11686

Zoo! Pitbull 2005 Rahmen mit 1075 Radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. März 2006)

Syntace VRO T-Stem "nackt" M 6°

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226239107&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:31


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

so die auktion hat begonnen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC32-Expert...ryZ32507QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## berberje (15. März 2006)

Verkaufe einen Syntace Trialrahmen in der Größe L mit Steuersatz, Schaltaugen und Carbon Brakebooster.
Alle Teile sind neuwertig und in einem guten Zustand.
Preis komplett 400,- Euro
Bei interesse E-mail an [email protected]


----------



## trial jay (15. März 2006)

*Hallo Leutz,

das Tune VR Laufrad ist verkauft!!!*


----------



## alien1976 (16. März 2006)

Ist immer noch zu haben!

Interesse per PM



			
				alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## packerl (16. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich unbedingt ein Trial Bike mit Sattel brauche verkaufe ich mein Exodus Enius. Es ist fast neu! Näheres bei ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8782256261&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:AT:11

Ich wäre übrigens auch bereit gegen ein Bike mit Sattel zu tauschen!
(Wertdifferenzen kann man ja noch  mit euro ausgleichen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetary1 (17. März 2006)

zu verkaufen, Toxsin bike!






sorry for the english!!!

Toxsin Frame 1 complete bike with extras!
The usual small scratches associated with trials riding but in very good condition otherwise.

Toxsin Frame 1, raw polish finish
Toxsin Fork, black
Toxsin Bar, new version**used only once***
Toxsin stem 25.4x110, black
Toxsin grips**used only once***
head set:  FSA
Magura HS-33, 2005 version Toxsin pads in front, Coustellier in back
front wheel:  Rhyno lite rim, Real sealed hub, Michelin Wildgripper Front S tire
rear wheel:  Echo rim, Chris King Classic hub, Try All Sticky tire, 25% worn
Bottom bracket: FAG
Chain:  Rohloff (used only 4 or 5 times)
cranks Suntour with integrated 32/22 sprockets...(yes, no good I know, you will have to have your own cranks, rock ring, and sprocket)
pedals:  VP, silver
derailleur: Sun Race short cage
shifter SRAM grip shift


These next items are also included in the price,  all are completely new and have never been used!

front and rear VIZ rims, black with Toxsin logo
Toxsin ISIS bottom bracket
2 extra derailleur hangers
one extra set of Toxsin brake pads
HS-33 slave cylinder M6M8
2004 HS33 brake lever, left

Total price _for everything_ EUR700 plus shipping

This is sold completely as mentioned above and the parts will not be sold individually.
This bike will be shipped from Berlin.


a little overview video of the bike:
http://metrecs.com/overviewxCD001.mpg

mehr bilder:
http://www.observedtrials.net/album/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=197

If interested please PM or e-mail 
[email protected]

German is OK!!


----------



## trail-kob (17. März 2006)

woooheeee i see you've stopped trialin' ? why ? no time anymore for it ?


----------



## AcaPulco (18. März 2006)

So, verkaufe immernoch einige Sachen:

Ne Magura Louise 04 mit 190er Bremsscheibe und dazugehörigem Adapter. Eigentlich top in Schuss.

26" Vorder und Hinterrad mit jeweils Echo CNC Felgen und Echo Naben. Hinten Starr.

Wer was will, einfach PM schreiben, dann kann ich auch Bilder zukommen lassen.

aca


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. März 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hii leutz,
> 
> also ich hab mal drüber nachgedacht, mein bike zu verkaufen...
> 
> ...



so leutz,

das python ist verkauft!!

aber den ZOO! Lynx Rahmen habe ich noch, der steht noch zum verkuft bereit!! also wir schonmal erwähnt, für die rahmen hätte ich gern noch 50 .

Jan


----------



## Bike Lane (18. März 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe:
monty isis 158mm kurbeln. sind fast neu und nur kurz gefahren. für 60 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 vorbau mit aheadkappe und titanschrauben. auch noch fast neu und ohne kratzer oder sonstigem. will noch 35 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 pedale. neu und wenig gebraucht. will noch 19 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 lenker. neu inklusive griffe und lenkerstopfen. will noch 35 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 vorderes laufrad mit reifen, titanspeichen, titanschrauben und alu nippel. will noch 65 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

ein paar maxxis creepy crawler reifen für vorne und hinten. wenig gebraucht noch fast original profil 30 euro inklsuive versichertem versand.

weiter sachen folgen noch. bei interesse pm oder email und nicht den thread vollspammen, weil dass wurde er schon genug.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## koxxole (18. März 2006)

hallo leute
will mein trial rahmen immer noch verkaufen 
also bei interesse melden


----------



## koxxole (19. März 2006)

so rahmen is jetzt bei ebay drin  
http://cgi.ebay.de/trialbike-koxx-r...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bike Lane (19. März 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe:

monty ti221 06 vorbau mit aheadkappe und titanschrauben. auch noch fast neu und ohne kratzer oder sonstigem. will noch 35 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 pedale. neu und wenig gebraucht. will noch 19 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 lenker. neu inklusive griffe und lenkerstopfen. will noch 35 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

monty ti221 06 vorderes laufrad mit reifen, titanspeichen, titanschrauben und alu nippel. will noch 65 euro inklusive versichertem versand.

weiter sachen folgen noch. bei interesse pm oder email und nicht den thread vollspammen, weil dass wurde er schon genug.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## funky^jAY (19. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> so die auktion hat begonnen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Pace-RC32-Expert...ryZ32507QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




habse gekauft


----------



## Schlingsi (20. März 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> so rahmen is jetzt bei ebay drin
> http://cgi.ebay.de/trialbike-koxx-r...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



boa was 250 euro?? nix für ungut, probieren kann man es ja. aber ich kenne leute die verkaufen einen fast neuen BT 6.0 Rahmen für 300 inkl Porto und werden ihn noch nicht einmal los.  

viel glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwi (20. März 2006)

Verkaufe fast neue Echo ´06 Hinterrad-Nabe 20" 32 Loch in Rot mit 12 Zahn Schraubritzel
Die Nabe wurde nur einmal 1 Tag gefahren. 
An einer Befestigungsschraube sind leichte 
gebrauchsspuren, die Nabe läuft einfandfrei.


----------



## chriwi (20. März 2006)

Ich habe die Nabe auch mal bei ebay inkl. Bilder reingestellt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228388791


----------



## koxxole (20. März 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> boa was 250 euro?? nix für ungut, probieren kann man es ja. aber ich kenne leute die verkaufen einen fast neuen BT 6.0 Rahmen für 300 inkl Porto und werden ihn noch nicht einmal los.
> 
> viel glück!



richtig probieren kann ich es ja und der is ja auch fast neu und levelboss hält eigentlich so gut wie bt   bis auf das komische xtp modell


----------



## ChrisKing (21. März 2006)

So, ich bin wieder zurück. War jetz n halbes Jahr in Französisch Guyana bei den Legionären... 
Mir wurde gesagt: "Es ist nicht leicht, aber du kannst es schaffen!" Naja und ich hab es tatsächlich geschafft!

Hab jetz folgendes zu verkaufen - is alles quasi wie neu, da es nur an einem Ausstellungsbike montiert war:

1x Louise Scheibenbremse, VR links, neue 160mm Scheibe --> 170 incl. Versand

1x VP Pedale in silber --> 25 incl. Versand

1x Schaltdrehgriff Sram --> 25 incl. Versand

ChrisKing


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228706221 ................


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe ein komplettes Echo Pure noch top in Schuss mit HS33 alles dran. FÃ¼r 500â¬. Wer interesse hat, braucht mir nur ne pm schreiben.
         Tschau


----------



## stu (22. März 2006)

Verkaufe fast neuwertige Koxx Forxx von 2003, only HS33.
Schafthöhe 18,2 cm, nur minimale Kratzer vorhanden.
Wurde an einem Levelboss 1065 ca. 3 Wochen lang von Marco Hösel gefahren, kam in dieser Zeit jedoch kaum zum Einsatz, da der hauptsächlich 20" fährt.
Fotos auf Anfrage.
60 .


----------



## Booomer (22. März 2006)

Verkaufe im Auftrag eines Freundes einen Nicolai BMXTB mit Trialgeo.
Die Eckdaten hab ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf, is aber der alte Rahmen
vom Kohlwheelz hier ausm Forum. Weitere Bilder findet ihr glaub ich hier in der Bike Gallery irgendwo auf den Seiten 50-100.
Der Rahmen ist, da kaum gefahren, noch top in schuß. Er hat die trial-üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, daß heißt Kratzer am 
Unterrohr und Kettenstreben und eine kleine Delle im Unterrohr. Aber da es sich ja um ein Nicolai handelt, 
macht das nix! Der Rahmen soll VB 350 Euro kosten






Bei Interesse PM an mich!
Boomer


----------



## Bike Lane (23. März 2006)

bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte:





für 65 euro inklusive versand





für 20 euro inklusive versand





für 35 euro inklusive versand





für 10 euro inklusive versand





für 20 euro inklusive versand





sind die neuen monty reifen für vorne und hinten. noch neu und ungefahren. für 40 euro inklusive versand.


bei interesse bitte nur pm oder e-mail, hier schau ich nur rein, wenn ich was verkaufen will, also stehen die karten schlecht, dass ihr es bekommt, wenn ihr es hier reinschreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetary1 (23. März 2006)

planetary1 schrieb:
			
		

> zu verkaufen, Toxsin bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Verkauf ist vorbei, danke!*


----------



## 525Rainer (26. März 2006)

tausche chris king classic gold gegen chris king mit diskaufnahme (farbe egal) mit wertausgleich wie auch immer.

die nabe habe ich am 30.12.2004 gekauft und ausschliesslich am tourenrad verwendet. vielleicht hat ja jemand eine disk wo er die aufnahme nicht benützt und möchte sich farblich verändern.


----------



## trialsrider (26. März 2006)

Geil du fährst an deinem Touren Specialized Enduro (nehm ich mal an)
ne Echo Felge!!   so gehört das!!

Die King würde ich lieben gerne gegen meine rote Tauschen aber meine
hat auch keine Disc aufnahme. Aber ne goldene würde bei mir einfach 
geiler aussehen zu den goldenen Felgen!


----------



## koxxole (26. März 2006)

hallo leute 
bin mein trial rahmen noch nich los 
also macht mir ein vorschlag vom preis wenn 
ihr ihn haben wollt hier noch paar bilder vom rahmen 
und noch andere sachen die ich noch verkaufen will
bei interesse melden


----------



## trail-kob (26. März 2006)

radstand war ?


----------



## interlock (26. März 2006)

neue 20 zoll gabel abzugeben

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7230035519&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakeschimoto (28. März 2006)

Hier ist doch mal ein !Topp! Angebot beim Onkel Ebay.....der Preis ist doch topp 

Die Beschreibung finde ich gut, wie war das
" Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten"

Ich bin reich....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-Trail-GAS-GAS-BETA-Fantic_W0QQitemZ8787958398QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trialsrider (28. März 2006)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist doch mal ein !Topp! Angebot beim Onkel Ebay.....der Preis ist doch topp
> 
> Die Beschreibung finde ich gut, wie war das
> " Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten"
> ...



        
Du gibst mir 500 wenn ich dat Ding sofort mitnehme?? KOREEEKT!! 
Bin ich dabei!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. März 2006)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist doch mal ein !Topp! Angebot beim Onkel Ebay.....der Preis ist doch topp
> 
> Die Beschreibung finde ich gut, wie war das
> " Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten"
> ...




cool, das scheint das letzte 219CH zu sein. Bj. 1993 oder 1994, geil.....


----------



## funky^jAY (28. März 2006)

die rechtschreibung von dem typen ist echt der hammer.

hier ein anderer ovn seinen artikeln:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Boerdelmaschine_...ryZ82537QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ok...hat mit trial nix zu tun


----------



## trail-kob (28. März 2006)

wad zum hanken ist denn das, -- eine börtelmaschine? noch nie gehört...

p.s. bin grad zu faul zum googlen


----------



## roborider (28. März 2006)

Damit macht man die Innenkanten der Radläufe beim Auto platt, damit man es ordentlich tieferlegen kann und die Reifen nicht schleifen


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. März 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> wad zum hanken ist denn das, -- eine börtelmaschine? noch nie gehört...
> 
> p.s. bin grad zu faul zum googlen



damit verbreitert man die radkästen beim auto...dann kannste breitere felgen fahren...

Jan


----------



## koxxole (28. März 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> bin mein trial rahmen noch nich los
> also macht mir ein vorschlag vom preis wenn
> ihr ihn haben wollt hier noch paar bilder vom rahmen
> ...


hi leute rahmen und brake booster sind verkauf


----------



## Booomer (28. März 2006)

Verkaufe HS33 für hinten, Hebel rechts.
Ist zur Zeit nicht befüllt, kann auf Wunsch aber gemacht werden!
Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich dann gleich die Leitung auf die richtige
Länge bringen. Die Bremse ist mattschwarz (selbstlackiert, 
sieht aber gut aus). Der Hebel ist nagelneu und noch nie gefahren.
Die Belege sind ziemlich runter. Ich verkaufe "nur" die Bremse, es sind 
kein Evo-Adapter oder Schrauben dabei.
Preis: 30,- Euro incl. befüllen. 

Bei Interesse PM an mich!


----------



## DerHorst (29. März 2006)

hallo leute!
da ich bzw. mein körper und der artzt sagen das trial nicht mein sport ist und ich mir ausserdem nen neuen bulli kaufen MUSS, verkaufe ich jetzt mein wirklich neuwertiges trial-bike.
es handelt sich um ein monty urban in 26 zoll. alles im original zustand, bis auf das ich xt v-brakes, nen ultegra kranz und nen deore shifter verbaut habe. bin viell. 3 mal damit gefahren. 
ich finde, es ist ein echt geiles bike mit dem man trialen kann(zumindest mein kumpel kann das damit) und das trotzdem noch nach "fahrrad" aussieht. auch wenn "monty-hasser" das bike/die marke nicht mögen, ich finde es klasse.
haben will ich dafür noch ca 570 VB. plus evtl. versand. für ein fast neues bike finde ich den preis ok(knapp die hälfte des neupreises, ohne "tuningteile").
also falls wer interesse hat, oder wer jemanden kennt, oder wer jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt....   -->> bitte melden dann schicke ich euch auch fotos zu wenn ihr wollt. am besten per pm, da ich nicht immer hier reinschaue.
mfg derhorst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (29. März 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> wad zum hanken ist denn das, -- eine börtelmaschine? noch nie gehört...
> 
> p.s. bin grad zu faul zum googlen





Wat is los???? Metallarbeit besteht nicht nur aus Drehen und Fräsen.  

Ansonsten klickst Du...

http://www.eckold.de/ Dann Umformtechnik, Bördel- und Falzvorrichtungen.

Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir auch noch ein paar fetzige Videos zeigen (wenn ich die noch finde).

Anwendungsbeispiele (meist in Zusammenhang mir Kleben):

Kfz Motorhauben, Kfz- Radläufe, die oberen Rander von Metallfässern und im Alltag der obere Rand von Getränkedosen.

Da kann man mal sehen, dass Trial bildet.  

Bis zum nächsten Mal auf´m HR.


----------



## andi87 (30. März 2006)

Hi Leute,
verkauf Chris King Classic rear Nabe in schwarz mit 32 Loch.
Zustand ist gebraucht.
Die Nabe ist in sehr gutem Zustand. Wie bei jeder Nabe sieht man Abdrücke von den Speichen im Flansch (minimal) und Abdrück vom Ritzelpaket (ebefalls minimal und nicht richtig eingefressen). 
Die Nabe wurde frisch zerlegt, die Lager mit King-grease gewartet und das Ringdrive-System mit Finishline-Öl gewartet.
Möchte 220 dafür. (lege ein neues Fläschchen Chris King Öl dazu.)
Wer interesse an einem nagelneuen Stahlfreilaufkörper hat, den würde ich für 90 Euro verkaufen. (Man braucht zum Einbau das King-Werkzeug, da es sich um den reinen Freilaufkörper ohne Lager handelt).
Bei Interesse gibts Bilder.
Gruß
Andi


----------



## alien1976 (31. März 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Echo ES2 Ist immer noch zu haben!
> Und Noch immer.
> Interesse per PM


Ist immer noch zu haben!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/230851


----------



## kingpin18 (31. März 2006)

Hi verkaufe 2 RB Hebel 1F in Rot preis ist 90. Wer sie möchte schreibe mir.


----------



## bertieeee (31. März 2006)

wenn du noch einen rb hebel für rechts hast dann wär ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## kingpin18 (31. März 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du noch einen rb hebel für rechts hast dann wär ich nicht abgeneigt




die kannst du links wie rechts nutzen das ist ja das gute daran.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. März 2006)

....musst nur die schrauben umdrehen....


----------



## 525Rainer (31. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> tausche chris king classic gold gegen chris king mit diskaufnahme (farbe egal) mit wertausgleich wie auch immer.
> 
> die nabe habe ich am 30.12.2004 gekauft und ausschliesslich am tourenrad verwendet. vielleicht hat ja jemand eine disk wo er die aufnahme nicht benützt und möchte sich farblich verändern.



hab mir jetzt ne neue king disk bestellt. die obige goldene classic verkauf ich wenn sie jemand will für 236euro.


----------



## bertieeee (31. März 2006)

na dann werde ich mal zugreifen musst du mir mal sagen wie du das mit dem geld machen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (31. März 2006)

EY! RAiner ich könnte dich echt ohne mist töten!!!!
Da suche ich Monate lang ne goldene King...finde keine oder zu teuer...
dann kauf ich mir ne rote schöne King....bin glücklich...und was kommt??
Paar Tage später vertickst du hier ne goldene wie ich sie haben wollte
für weniger Geld als ich bezahlt hab für ne gebrauchte!  

Aaaaaaaaargh!!! ist doch unfair das leben! 


Na ja trotzdem gruß  

Martin


----------



## 525Rainer (1. April 2006)

wieso nimmt dann keiner andis king? .. steht ihr alle auf die farbe oder wie?
bertieee schick mir deine adresse per pn. bezahlung mach ma per nachname. die nabe kann ich erst verschicken wenn meine disk da ist und umgespeicht ist. nächste woche sollte das erledigt sein.


----------



## MontyXL (2. April 2006)

Verkaufe Magura Marta fürs Vr und Hr 160mm Scheiben.
Die Scheiben wurden nicht einmal 1 Woche gefahren.

[email protected]


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. April 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wieso nimmt dann keiner andis king?
> .


wie alt, wieviel?


----------



## 525Rainer (2. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt, wieviel?


steht ein paar beiträge weiter oben.
bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keine pn bekommen. mal sehn.


----------



## andi87 (2. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt, wieviel?



gekauft am 15.01.05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. April 2006)

nehm ich


----------



## Spacepat (2. April 2006)

Zu verkaufen

TRY ALL Break Booster neu!!! Für 26 Zoll Bikes.... Bitte PN

Gruss Patric


----------



## AcaPulco (3. April 2006)

So, hab hier immernoch ne Louise Vorderrad Disc mit 190er Scheibe rumliegen.

Nen Laufradsatz Echo CNC hab ich auch noch. Hinten Echo Starrnabe und vorne Echo Disc. 26".

Wer interessiert ist, meldet sich bitte.


----------



## andi87 (3. April 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> verkauf Chris King Classic rear Nabe in schwarz mit 32 Loch.
> Zustand ist gebraucht.
> Die Nabe ist in sehr gutem Zustand. Wie bei jeder Nabe sieht man Abdrücke von den Speichen im Flansch (minimal) und Abdrück vom Ritzelpaket (ebefalls minimal und nicht richtig eingefressen).
> ...



Die Nabe ist verkauft, der Stahlfreilauf ist noch zu haben!


----------



## kingpin18 (3. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi verkaufe 2 RB Hebel 1F in Rot preis ist 90. Wer sie möchte schreibe mir.




so der erste hebel ist weg. Also freunde es ist noch einer da für gute 90

mfg mario


----------



## Levelboss (3. April 2006)

BT RAVen 6.0 1065 V-Brake
F6 Gabel Disc und Cantisockel
BT Lenker
Try All Vorbau 130mm 20° 

Mehr Bilder und alles weitere per PN


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. April 2006)

Nanu Felix, hast du ein neues Rad, oder wieso verkaufst du hier das Rahmenkit?


----------



## trail-kob (3. April 2006)

was solls kosten felix ? ???? bin ja voll scharf auf die FARBE ... harhar ... find diese augenkrebsfarben am trial megascharf.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2006)

hab folgendes zu verkaufen:

Louise Scheibenbremse, VR links, 160mm, neue 160er Wave Scheibe --> 170,-
VP Pedale, silber, neu  --> 25,-
SRAM Schaltdrehgriff, rechts --> 25,-

War alles an einem Austellungsrad montiert, ist also alles quasi neu!


Chris


----------



## 525Rainer (4. April 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:
			
		

> na dann werde ich mal zugreifen musst du mir mal sagen wie du das mit dem geld machen willst



ich hab immer noch kein feedback von dir. willst du die nabe jetzt haben oder was geht. wenn nicht dann sags weil ich will hier was verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau-dd (7. April 2006)

moin...
verkaufe neue original verpackte hope mono trial vr bremse mit 160mm kolben und 160mm scheibe für 185euro mit versand...
hab ja nen shop also ist die auch mit garantie und rechnug...


----------



## ChrisKing (7. April 2006)

die Louise ist jetzt bei ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7233026364


----------



## Flexi (9. April 2006)

verkaufe mein univega ram tr-676
ich habe es im september 2005 gekauft.
keine beulen oder risse.
guter zustand.
Preis: VB
gruß Flexi


----------



## koxxole (9. April 2006)

ich verkaufe mein KOXX 20 zoll gabel 
mit scheibenbremsaufnahme is noch gut erhalten 
bei interesse per pn melden


----------



## berberje (10. April 2006)

Verkaufe einen Syntace Trialrahmen in der Größe L mit Steuersatz, Schaltaugen und Carbon Brakebooster.
Alle Teile sind neuwertig und in einem sehr guten Zustand.
Preis komplett 400,- Euro
Bei interesse E-mail an [email protected]


----------



## chriwi (11. April 2006)

Verkaufe fast neue Echo Â´06 Hinterrad-Nabe 20" 32 Loch in Rot 
mit 12 Zahn Schraubritzel(NP85â¬)
49 â¬ vhb
Die Nabe wurde nur einmal 1 Tag gefahren. 
Verkaufe Sie da ich mein Bike in grÃ¼n modden mÃ¶chte.
An einer Befestigungsschraube sind leichte 
Gebrauchsspuren, die Nabe lÃ¤uft einwandfrei rund.
Bilder: 
http://web37.iq-server.de/trial/P1010005.jpg
http://web37.iq-server.de/trial/P1010006.jpg

Und Verkaufe ein 20" Echo Laufrad mit einer Quando 
Nabe fÃ¼r vorne. Es hat einen minimalen HÃ¶hen-
schlag, aber es lÃ¤uft noch einwandfrei. 36â¬ VHB
Bilder:
http://web37.iq-server.de/trial/P1010037.jpg
http://web37.iq-server.de/trial/P1010038.jpg


----------



## Xmut Zadar (11. April 2006)

Habe ein vorderes 26" Laufrad abzugeben:
Monty Felge 30mm ungefelext, Monty Quando Nabe 32 Loch, doppelte Klemmung, das ganze ist radial eingespeicht. 2 kleine Dellen in der Felgenflanke vom Aufsetzen, aber nichts gravierendes.
VB:25 Euro


----------



## funky^jAY (12. April 2006)

ich hätt einteresse an dem LR.

nu rkann mal jemand was zu radial eingespeicht sagen? vorteile/ nachteile? hab im inet gelesen man bräuchte dafür spezielle naben da die belastung für die naben extrem groß ist??


----------



## esgey (12. April 2006)

Radial soll weniger höhen-, dafür mehr seitensteif sein.

Auf Höhensteifigkeit kommts beim Trial aber eh nicht an. 
Bei nem kompletten Monty-Laufrad brauchst Du Dir aber keine Sorgen machen.
Meins hat über 5 Jahr gehalten. Dann hab ich aus Langeweile ne Hügi-Nabe eingebaut. Mit den alten Speichen und der alten Felge versteht sich. Und nötig war es eben auch nicht.  

Das einzige, wo man wirklich nicht radial fahren sollte sind immer die Antriebsseite sowie die Scheibenbremsseite (sofern vorhanden, ist hier ja nicht der Fall  )eines Laufrades.

Also nimm es! Da haste was für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. April 2006)

Preissenkung für die Louise --> jetzt nur 149 incl. Versand!

N paar quasi neue VP Pedale und einen 7fach Grip Shift Hebel gibts gratis dazu! Oh mein Gott!


----------



## kingpin18 (12. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi verkaufe 2 RB Hebel 1F in Rot preis ist 90. Wer sie möchte schreibe mir.




Ich habe immer noch einen Hebel


----------



## Fabi (13. April 2006)

Siehe Link in der Signatur.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2006)

Verkaufe mein 15er Surly Ritzel. Funzt leider mit meiner KMC Z510-HX nicht. 
Will keine andere Kette fahren, bin da bissl abergläubisch...

Möcht noch 25 incl. Versand.

Chris


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. April 2006)

bevor du es weg gibst, haste es mit ner neuen kmx probiert, oder das ritzel umdrehen?


----------



## Ray (15. April 2006)

ich bin für feilen! lass das am besten die freundin machen die kennt sich mit sowas aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. April 2006)

Seine Freundin heist Manfred und ist ein 35 jähriger Lastwagenfahrer


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2006)

Ich glaub ich weiss, wessen Kopf ich heut im Oly noch in Entenschei.sse drücke


----------



## trialsrider (15. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich weiss, wessen Kopf ich heut im Oly noch in Entenschei.sse drücke


  Haaaaallo! hier ich ich ich!...ich opfer mich freiwillig!


----------



## BigJimmele (16. April 2006)

Hi !

Jetzt kommts weg, mein 26" Trialbike, fahr lieber 20".

* Trial-Rahmen, 26", Alu, Marke: Darkhorse
  Radstand: 1025 cm, Kettenstrebenlänge: 380 cm
  Farbe: weiss
* Gabel:Cannondale P-Bone, Alu, Cantisockel, Farbe: dunkelblau-metalic
* Lenker: TryAll , Alu, Breite: 740mm, Klemmung: 25,4 mm, Trial-Griffe (dünn)
* Vorbau: ZOOM, 120mm, 12° Steigung, Farbe: blau, eloxiert
* Steuersatz: 1 1/8", AHEAD, industriegelagert
* Bremsen:
   hinten: Magura HS33, ZOO!-Brakepads (die Grünen!), 2 Brakebooster für satten Druckpunkt (Bild 2)
   vorne: Avid SD7, Standard-Brakepads
* Felgen/Naben:
   vorne: Monty, Alu / Quando-Nabe, radial eingespeicht, industrie-gelagert
   die Felge ist nicht angeflext noch sonst wie bearbeitet; die Kombination hier aus Bremsbelägen und Felge ist optimal und liefert eine super Bremseigenschaft.
   hinten: SUN Mammoth FAT DH, Alu, XTR-Nabe; Die Felge ist angeflext und wird mir Bitumen gefahren; mehr Bremskraft gibts nicht ! (Bild 2)
* Sattel: Echo Mini Seat
* Antrieb:
   DeoreLX-Kurbeln, 170mm, schwarz, Rockring
   KMC "Cool Chain" Kette mit Kettenschloss, dicke Ausführung, neuwertig (Schaltwerk wurde angepasst)
   FAG-Innenlager, 4-Kant
Shimano RSX-Schaltwerk, kurzer Schaltkäfig
   Übersetzung: Fest, vorne 22Z, hinten 18Z, neuwertig
* Reifen:
   vorne: Michelin HOT S 2.2
   hinten: Michelin HOT S 2.5
   Beide Reifen sind wenig gefahren und absolut neuwertig !
* VP-Pedale, Doppelkäfig 

Mängel:

* Kratzer an rechtem Gabelholm, Ketten/Sitzstreben, Kurbeln, Pedale (Bild 4, 1)
* Minimales Lagerspiel am Steuersatz, jedoch keine Funktionseinschränkung

VHB: 449.- Euro


----------



## Benjy (16. April 2006)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Jetzt kommts weg, mein 26" Trialbike, fahr lieber 20".
> 
> ...



den lenker würd ich gern haben wollen...


----------



## Schlingsi (16. April 2006)

BT Raven 6.0 1065 schwarz für 220,- inkl. Versand... paar Kratzer am Unterrohr, sonst TOP. Alles Weitere via PM.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. April 2006)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Jetzt kommts weg, mein 26" Trialbike, fahr lieber 20".
> 
> ...



muss mich BENJY anschließen.

hab zwar den gleichen nur leider in schwarz. ich würde dir gern meinen schwarzen schicken (ungekürzt, kein dellen, voll i.O.) und dir auch die versandkosten bezahlen um den roten zu mir zu schicken!

was hälst davon???


----------



## yes2weekend (17. April 2006)

EDIT: Kette ist verkauft ! Rest noch zu haben ...



Hi, verkaufe unbenutzte Kette KMC Kool-Chain schmal 

hatte leider die falsche bestellt und diese ist zu kurz fÃ¼r mich.

Denk mal viel mehr muss ich nicht schreiben. Ist eine hochwertige und hÃ¤ufig verbaute Trialkette in schmaler AusfÃ¼hrung zum vernieten. Passend fÃ¼r 20" und 26" Trialbikes. Bei 26" nur bis 18 ZÃ¤hne Ritzel vorne geeignet da sie sonst zu kurz ist. LÃ¤nge 80 Glieder.





Hatte glaub 25â¬ bezahlt darum jetzt fÃ¼r 16â¬ inklusive Versand zu haben !

So, hab auch noch einen Vorbau + Lenker von sherman Racing:

Lenker wurde Rot lackiert, hat aber einige Kratzer.





Preis: ich sag mal 20â¬ fÃ¼r beides

und dann hab ich noch eine ganz normale verchromte Gabel mit canti sockeln aber ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme.





Preis: 15â¬


----------



## Schlingsi (17. April 2006)

...



			
				Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> *BT Raven 6.0 1065 schwarz für 220,- inkl. Versand... paar Kratzer am Unterrohr, sonst TOP. Alles Weitere via PM.*


----------



## isah (17. April 2006)

ich starte hiermit eine hilfsaktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (17. April 2006)

Aha, sehr gute Aktion... vielen Dank isah! 

EDIT: Ich kann Dir bei dem Preis aber leider keine Provision mehr zahlen.


----------



## trialsrider (17. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, sehr gute Aktion... vielen Dank isah!
> 
> EDIT: Ich kann Dir bei dem Preis aber leider keine Provision mehr zahlen.




*MITHELF*

HALLO?? BEI DEM PREIS??
hätte ich das schon 10 mal gekauft jetzt mal ran leute!

leider hab ich im Moment nicht so die Kohle.... 

martin


----------



## BigJimmele (17. April 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> den lenker würd ich gern haben wollen...



Sorry, verkaufe nur komplett.


----------



## Benjy (17. April 2006)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, verkaufe nur komplett.


wirklich schade


----------



## hst_trialer (18. April 2006)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, verkaufe nur komplett.




und was hälst du vom tausch: deinen roten gegen meinen schwarzen. sind doch gleiche modelle.

ich bezahl dir auch die versandkosten!!!


----------



## bertieeee (18. April 2006)

hallo ich habe diese beiden felgen zu verkaufen beide sind noch neuwertig und noch nicht gefahren sie sind nur einmal angeflext worden für nähere informationen einfach mal ne pm schicken. einmal try felge mit viz nabe rot und einmal echo felge mit echo nabe silber.


----------



## koxxole (18. April 2006)

koxxole schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe mein KOXX 20 zoll gabel
> mit scheibenbremsaufnahme is noch gut erhalten
> bei interesse per pn melden


habe noch immer meine koxx gabel also meldet euch


----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. April 2006)

Wollte nochmal an den roten RB Hebel in rot erinnern.
Rechts und links verwendbar für HS33 u. ä.
Neu, 90,- plus Versand 2,20 


----------



## Fabi (18. April 2006)

Verkaufe Surly 14T Ritzel. Nur 5min (test-)gefahren.
ACHTUNG: Die Kette (Dura-Ace) ist problemlos über das Ritzel gelaufen und nicht gesprungen. Ich verkaufe das Ritzel nur, weil ich eine andere Übersetzung brauche.
Bei Interesse Mail oder PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. April 2006)

Hi,

Verkaufe python komplett. 
Ausstattung:
Python '04 rahmen (1,5 Jahre)
Zoo Lenker & Vorbau (1,5 Jahre)
Vorne TryAll Disc (2 monate alt)
Hinten HS33 in schwarz (mit echo cnc schellen, auch neu)
Kurbeln sind ~ 2 monate alte Echo ISIS
Tretlager ist ein Echo ISIS lager (auch ~ 2 Monate)
Felgen hinten und vorne Tryall, genauso wie naben
Kette ist ne neue KMC Cool Chain
Reifen sind Monty, wobei ich noch nen Satz Creepy Crawler beilege
Griffe Tryall 
Pedale sind 2 Monate alte VP's
Freilauf ist ein ENO Trial

Das bike ist in gutem Zustand, eine sehr kleine delle im unterrohr (keine risse natÃ¼rlich), ansonsnten trialÃ¼bliche spuren bei den kettenstreben. Die Aufkleber sind ab, ich lege aber ein aufklebersatz bei. Das Bike kann nur mit Rockring gefahren werden (ist montiert) ich hab die aufnahme fÃ¼r den Basguard runtergefeilt. BremsbelÃ¤ge sind Koxx Bloxx in rot, leg ich 3 paar dazu. Ausserdem noch ein Paar ersatzlager fÃ¼rs Tretlager und eine ersatzkurbel fÃ¼r Links.

Gewechselt werden mÃ¼sste die Hinterrad Felge, da sie schon einige schlÃ¤ge hinter sich hat. (man kann sie noch fahren, aber die flanken sind teilweise schief) 






Neupreis mit den teilen liegt bei Ã¼ber 1700 â¬, also ich sag mal Verkaufspreis 850 â¬. (Kann auf wunsch auch ne neue hr felge einbauen)

kontakt: m_smolka[at]hotmail.com oder PN oder ICQ (Profil)


----------



## AcaPulco (19. April 2006)

Radstand? 1045mm?


----------



## isah (19. April 2006)

ja, ist die 1045 mm version.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. April 2006)

20" fetzt wohl auch nicht?


----------



## Schlingsi (19. April 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> 20" fetzt wohl auch nicht?



ist doch allgemein bekannt!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch allgemein bekannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (19. April 2006)

Bleibt wohl nur noch Einrad Trial.


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

>



 wird immer sympathischer der schlingsi! 
sach ich auch mal!


----------



## isah (19. April 2006)

sachte, der grund für den verkauf ist ganz einfach, ich brauch mit dem python 6-7 m anlauf für nen ordentlichen bunny, und das ist mir einfach zu viel.

Ich bleibe auf jeden fall bei 20".


----------



## Scr4t (19. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe auf jeden fall bei 20".



wer einmal der bösen Seite der Macht verfallen ist, kommt nicht mehr davon los... wuahahhahahaha


----------



## ChrisKing (19. April 2006)

Durch die gute Zusammenarbeit mit meinen Lieferanten und nicht zuletzt durch  eine ausgeklügelte Logistik - welche es mir ermöglicht, die Lagerkosten niedrig zu halten - kann ich die erzielten Gewinne direkt an den Kunden weitergeben. 
Ich freue mich nun, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass ich den Preis für das folgende Produkt erneut senken konnte!

Magura Louise Scheibenbremse, 160mm, VR, links.
Sie ist wie neu, keine Kratzer oder Schrammen.

NP rund 190 Euro

Bei mir erhalten sie dieses Produkt zum Preis von nur 110 Euro incl. versichertem Versand.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. April 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> wer einmal der bösen Seite der Macht verfallen ist, kommt nicht mehr davon los... wuahahhahahaha



sorry! jetzt muß ich mal klug schei$$en. 

das heißt nicht die böse seite der macht, sondern die *dunkle *seite der macht


----------



## elhefe (20. April 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die gute Zusammenarbeit mit meinen Lieferanten und nicht zuletzt durch  eine ausgeklügelte Logistik - welche es mir ermöglicht, die Lagerkosten niedrig zu halten - kann ich die erzielten Gewinne direkt an den Kunden weitergeben.
> Ich freue mich nun, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass ich den Preis für das folgende Produkt erneut senken konnte!
> 
> Magura Louise Scheibenbremse, 160mm, VR, links.
> ...





Kurz: Das Ding ist´n Ladenhüter, oder?


----------



## Schlingsi (20. April 2006)

.....


----------



## Fabi (20. April 2006)

siehe Signatur


----------



## -|nS5|- (20. April 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz: Das Ding ist´n Ladenhüter, oder?




Du sprichst aus was alle denken ..seh ich auch so ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. April 2006)

nochmal auf die neue seite..

Verkaufe python komplett. 
Ausstattung:
Python '04 rahmen (1,5 Jahre)
Zoo Lenker & Vorbau (1,5 Jahre)
Vorne TryAll Disc (2 monate alt)
Hinten HS33 in schwarz (mit echo cnc schellen, auch neu)
Kurbeln sind ~ 2 monate alte Echo ISIS
Tretlager ist ein Echo ISIS lager (auch ~ 2 Monate)
Felgen hinten und vorne Tryall, genauso wie naben
Kette ist ne neue KMC Cool Chain
Reifen sind Monty, wobei ich noch nen Satz Creepy Crawler beilege
Griffe Tryall 
Pedale sind 2 Monate alte VP's
Freilauf ist ein ENO Trial

Das bike ist in gutem Zustand, eine sehr kleine delle im unterrohr (natÃ¼rlich keine risse), ansonsnten trialÃ¼bliche spuren bei den kettenstreben. Die Aufkleber sind ab, ich lege aber einen neuen aufklebersatz bei. Das Bike kann nur mit Rockring gefahren werden (ist montiert) ich hab die aufnahme fÃ¼r den Basguard runtergefeilt. BremsbelÃ¤ge sind Koxx Bloxx in rot, leg ich 3 paar dazu. Ausserdem noch ein Paar ersatzlager fÃ¼rs Tretlager und eine ersatzkurbel fÃ¼r Links.

Gewechselt werden mÃ¼sste die Hinterrad Felge, da sie schon einige schlÃ¤ge hinter sich hat. 
_Auf wunsch lass ich eine neue Felge einbauen._












Neupreis mit den teilen liegt bei Ã¼ber 1700 â¬, also ich sag mal als *Verhandlungsbasis 850 â¬.*

kontakt: m_smolka[at]hotmail.com oder PN oder ICQ (Profil)


----------



## Fabi (21. April 2006)

Siehe Signatur.
Es gibt jetzt auch Bilder von dem Surly Ritzel - einfach klicken.


----------



## trialsrider (21. April 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Signatur.
> Es gibt jetzt auch Bilder von dem Surly Ritzel - einfach klicken.



den schrott will eh keiner...da interessieren auch keine Bilder!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> den schrott will eh keiner...da interessieren auch keine Bilder!




Trialsrider ein wenig zu wenig gekifft?


----------



## Fabi (21. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> den schrott will eh keiner...da interessieren auch keine Bilder!


Wie ironisch.
Ich muss dich allerdings enttäuschen - bekomme nämlich ständig Anfragen.


----------



## trialsrider (22. April 2006)

ok is ja gut ich halt die klappe!


----------



## genio (22. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Also leute hab da noch nen Rahmen zu veräußern.. es geht hier um ein Blaues ECHO Urban >> Radstand von 1045mm und 385er Kettenstreben.
> Gabel gibts auch noch dazu, die ist allerdings nur aus Stahl.
> So zum Rahmen: Er ist ca. knapp 2 Jahre alt und hat halt der Zeit entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren d.h. mehrere Kratzer und par kleine Dellen im Unterrohr, die aber echt nicht weiter schlimm sind.Risse sind definitiv keine vorhanden also optimal für Anfänger oder Neueinsteiger oder einfach was für die Stadt...
> Preis für Rahmen, Gabel: 100Euro inkl. Versand.Bei Interesse Meldet euch.. MFG Robert




ist noch zu haben! 

hier die bilder!


----------



## isah (23. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal auf die neue seite..
> 
> Verkaufe python komplett.
> Ausstattung:
> ...



800  meine damen und herren...


----------



## Scr4t (23. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 800  meine damen und herren...



mit den Parts zu dem Preis würd ichs dir ja direkt abkaufen!  

aber irgendwie steht bei mir im keller schon was mit 2 Rädern und keinem Sattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -|nS5|- (23. April 2006)

ansichtssache


----------



## Benjy (23. April 2006)

-|nS5|- schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> somal sich mir die frage gestellt wozu du denn BG abgeflexgt hast ?
> ...



vermutlich weil er mit RR fährt?!


----------



## -|nS5|- (23. April 2006)

ja ok könnte auch sein ^^


----------



## Xmut Zadar (23. April 2006)

Kinesis 26" Gabel, HS33 only, 19cm Schaft, Sicherheitsausfallenden, übliche Gebrauchsspuren, 30,-


----------



## isah (23. April 2006)

-|nS5|- schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich persÃ¶nlich nicht so ... will hier nix schlecht reden oder so aber
> 
> so "rundergekommen" wie das bike ist... find ich ist es kein 850-800â¬ mehr wert
> das sieht man schon auf denn bilder ...
> ...



ball flach halten.. hier ist nichts runtergekommen, das bike wurde schlicht und ergreifend gefahren.
Wie gesagt, der BG wurde nicht abgeflext, sondern die Bashguard aufnahme wurde ~ 1cm runter gefeilt --> wegen dem rockring, der in meinen augen einfach besser ist als der bashguard.

Ich hab nochmal Ã¼ber den preis nachgedacht, und da ich das geld brauche gehe ich bis 700 â¬, aber tiefer ist nicht drin. 
Also das bike wie es auf dem bild ist fÃ¼r 700,-
Ansonsten wirds gesplittet, bei ebay verscherbelt, oder was auch immer, aber tiefer ist nicht drin..

----> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=14261


----------



## ph1L (23. April 2006)

-|nS5|- schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich persönlich nicht so ... will hier nix schlecht reden oder so aber
> 
> so "rundergekommen" wie das bike ist... find ich ist es kein 850-800 mehr wert
> das sieht man schon auf denn bilder ...
> ...



lern' erstmal richtig zu schreiben und denk drann,
dass die hope schon über 200 Euro wert ist!
Echt zum kotzen sowas im vk-thread abzulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (23. April 2006)

verkaufe meinen ZOO! pitbull '04 rahmen.lÃ¤nge 1095mm.
rahmen einige kratzer am unterrohr und kleine dellen-typische gebrauchsspuren halt.verbaut ist zudem noch FSA platinum pro innenlager(118mm achse-zu kurz fÃ¼r frontfreilauf)
rahmen hat keine risse oder ist irgendwo gebrochen.

bei interesse PM-preis 200â¬


----------



## LauraPalmer (23. April 2006)

verkaufe mein Monty 221ti

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8799271025&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Bike Lane (23. April 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe wieder ein paar sachen, da ich den trialsport quittiere. bin zu meiner alten liebe, dem inline-skaten, zurückgekehrt. die sachen sind komplett neu un ungebraucht, deswegen habe ich keine bilder gemacht. kann man sich auch bei www.trialmarkt.de ansehen.

hope trial nabe, schwarz, 32 loch und discaufnahme: neu 195 euro, ich will noch 110 euro inklusive versand.

heatsink brakebosster, vierloch: neu 37 euro, ich will noch 25 euro inlusive versand.

magura hs 33, schwarz, rechts mit langer leitung, 2006er modell: neu 65 euro, ich will noch 40 euro inklusive versand.

magura halteschnellen, silber, für vierlochaufnahme: neu 20 euro, ich will noch 15 euro inklusive versand.

kmc chool chain, dünn: neu 20 euro, ich will noch 15 euro inklusive versand.

ciao, Marius!

ps: bei interesse pm oder email.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. April 2006)

Ich hätt da noch was zu verkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9129466482 

Vier Trial-/Fahrtechnik Videos von Hans Rey und Ot Pi. Gerade für Leute, die es noch nich so drauf haben und erst mal die Grundlagen lernen müssen, sind diese Videos echt gut geeignet! Da sprech ich vor allem den BraunschweigXL an. Du als Anfänger könntest diese Videos doch echt gut gebrauchen. Ich hab  mir damals, als ich mit Trial angefangen hab, viele Tricks und Kniffe aus diesen Videos abgekuckt. 

Vielleicht ist das ein Anreiz für die Anfänger da draussen... 

Ich habe es geschafft und IHR könnt es auch!


----------



## DerHorst (25. April 2006)

moin. hab da auch noch was zu verkaufen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-Urban-26-T...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## der_jo (25. April 2006)

Tach,
würde ne quasi-makellose Syntace 05er Gabel für Scheibe mit ungekürztem 166mm Schaft gegen was Ähnliches mit mind. 180mm Schaft tauschen.


----------



## Peppencs (26. April 2006)

Zu verkaufen, per Ersatzteile:






weitere Fotos:
http://kep.tar.hu/peppencs/27611502#2

Bitte PM!

Peter


----------



## isah (26. April 2006)

//EDIT: hätte sich geklärt..

--- 

das python ist erstmal auf eis, ich melde mich wenn es doch noch zu verkaufen ist..


----------



## KermitB4 (26. April 2006)

Hallo Peppencs,

was für ein Radstand hat das Bike? Wie ist der Zustand? Wie ist die ganaue Bezeichnung? Was soll es noch kosten?

MFG


----------



## koxxole (27. April 2006)

hi leute will einer noch meine koxx 20 zoll gabel ??? 
die liegt hier rum und ich will die jetzt entlich los werden also meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppencs (27. April 2006)

Hallo Kermit,

es ist ein normales Koxx Trick, also 1000mm/360mm, ist in sehr gutem zustand, fast wie neu.
Leider hat aber Räder und Kurbeln nicht mehr (Reifen hab ich).
Antwort in PM bitte.

Peter


----------



## Benjy (27. April 2006)

ich find das sieht eher wie ein levelboss aus^^


----------



## V!RUS (27. April 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> ich find das sieht eher wie ein levelboss aus^^



Aber echt, man kann nur noch einen Sattel reinstecken.


----------



## Peppencs (27. April 2006)

Sattel? 
Nicht mehr...:


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Hui
Mein Traum 26"

Für meinen geschmack nur leider ein wenig zu teuer.
Würdest du den Rahmen evtl. auch einzeln verkaufen ?


----------



## coldman (28. April 2006)

Hi, KAMIkazerider
Zu der Frage: leider nicht, nur komplett.
Kannst ja wenn du´s kaufen würdest, die Teile rausbauen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

wenn dann wäre nur der Rahmen interessant, mir sagen die angebauten teile nicht sonderlich zu.
Vielleicht bietet dir ja jemand an die ganzen oder einen großteil der Teile zu kaufen. 
ausserdem finde ich den komplettpreis etwas zu hoch.


----------



## elhefe (28. April 2006)

Nur mal interesse halber. Was würdest Du denn für so einen Rahmen ausgeben wollen? Hätt noch einen rumliegen. Allerdings hat der bereits eine kleine geschweißte Stelle am Yoke. sonst tippitoppi.

Schau mal in der Bike Galery seite 1.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

@hefe

Ist das ein Bug Air? oder nur ein Bug ?
schwer zu sagen.
ohne jetzt blÃ¶d zu klingen, ich denke mal so 150â¬(ink porto) fÃ¼r nen geschweisten. Was denkst du denn was du fÃ¼r den rahmen haben musst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (29. April 2006)

Tja. Das mit dem Bug Trial oder Bug Trial Air habe ich mich auch des öfteren gefragt. Es hat glaube Elemente von beiden.

Über den Verkauf und den Preis habe ich noch gar nicht richtig nachgedacht. Aber 150 klingt schon ganz in Ordnung. Hängt nen bissl vom Porto nach Malle ab.

Ich lass Dir mal in den nächsten Tagen ne PM zukommen, ob oder ob nicht und wenn Du dann noch Interesse haben solltest, können wir ja was klar machen. (Brauche wohl noch nen paar Tage, um die mentale Bindung zu diesem, meinem ersten, Trialrahmen abzubauen ) Der Rahmen ist von 1998.

Gruß


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2006)

verkaufe selbstgemachte carbon kettenspanner.

werden durch die schnellspannachse und durch das schaltauge gehalten.

länge ca 8cm(von lohc zu loch) aus 6mm carbon, ohne röllchen für 10 euro incl versand


----------



## roborider (29. April 2006)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe selbstgemachte carbon kettenspanner.
> 
> werden durch die schnellspannachse und durch das schaltauge gehalten.
> 
> länge ca 8cm(von lohc zu loch) aus 6mm carbon, ohne röllchen für 10 euro incl versand



Ideenklauer


----------



## Deleted 49241 (30. April 2006)

Hi,
Tausche kurzen, geraden Echo Vorbau gegen gleichnamigen winkeligen (echo hifi 30°). Bei Interesse bitte PM.

mfG Tobias


----------



## Ray (1. Mai 2006)

verkaufe adamant a2 short + viz steuersatz für 250 (einen tag gefahren)


----------



## drferry911 (1. Mai 2006)

[COLOR="Red"]Habe ein IBIS Trialbike (Klassiker)zu verkaufen!!!
Bike ist in schönem Original zustand!!
Bilder sind auf meiner Galerie "drferry911" zu sehen!!!
Preis 400Euro ekl.Versand

Tel.0041 79 469 47 82[/COLOR]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Mai 2006)

das ist echt die höhe.....sind denn hier alle zu DUMM????


----------



## hopmonkey (1. Mai 2006)

????

ich nehm gleich zwei


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> ????
> 
> ich nehm gleich zwei




     

GEIL!
Alter...verkauf deine Zeitmaschine woanders....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2006)

Willst du uns hier im Forum alle fÃ¼r dumm verkaufen? 400â¬ fÃ¼r diese Printe?


----------



## drferry911 (1. Mai 2006)

Dumm???


----------



## snake999acid (1. Mai 2006)

der einzige der dumm ist bist du affe...
schau mal http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/

außerdem wird dir keiner 400 mükken für den kübel geben ^^ sry ist so.
versuchs mal im ortsansässigen Museum


----------



## drferry911 (1. Mai 2006)

Sind Trial Forum Nutzer nicht so tolerant?Oder sind das nur einige 
einzelne Freaks?
Anständig Antworten wäre vieleicht zu viel verlangt???


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2006)

Um es dir mal so zu sagen. Hier im Forum wird es kaum Leute geben die für ein so altes Teil 400 ausgeben bzw. es überhaupt kaufen. Auch wenn es ein "Klassiker" sein soll ist es stock häßlich und nutzlos für den Trialgebrauch.


----------



## kingmoe (1. Mai 2006)

drferry911 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Trial Forum Nutzer nicht so tolerant?Oder sind das nur einige
> einzelne Freaks?
> Anständig Antworten wäre vieleicht zu viel verlangt???



Lass dich nicht erschrecken, die meisten hier kennen IBIS nicht mehr, weil sie einfach viel zu jung sind. Das Rad hat Klasse und war damals recht innovativ! Ich mochte auch die Grüne Ausführung davon (hat Andy2, falls er es noch nicht verkauft hat.)
Biete es mal im Classic-Basar (Classic Forum -> Basar ganz oben) an


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. Mai 2006)

Bitte um Entschuldigung, der Herr. Wenn ich das Geld hätt, würd ich es sofort kaufen...

@ Banausen: Ein alter Oldtimer kann mit den Fahrleistungen eines modernen Autos auch kaum mithalten... Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass er nichts wert ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Mai 2006)

drferry911 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind Trial Forum Nutzer nicht so tolerant?Oder sind das nur einige
> einzelne Freaks?
> Anständig Antworten wäre vieleicht zu viel verlangt???


tolerant wäre ich gewesen wenn du es gleich in den "verkaufe thread" gestellt hättest.


----------



## Pankowtrialer (1. Mai 2006)

will ja nich über den "old-school-schopper"-ibis lästern aber der hätte samt antworten dann doch besser in den KOCHIKOCH Thread gepaßt!
hab gut gelacht


----------



## EiSY (2. Mai 2006)

Will nicht mal Jemand 26" mässig was loswerden ;D ? 
Ich such dringend was...


----------



## trialsrider (2. Mai 2006)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> Will nicht mal Jemand 26" mässig was loswerden ;D ?
> Ich such dringend was...



nimm das BT vom Schlingsi....

oder is dat schon weg?


----------



## bertieeee (2. Mai 2006)

ich hab noch nen zoo pitbull 26'' 1095 radstand kaum beulen eben nen paar kratzer und keine risse. pix kann ich dir gerne mal schicken.


----------



## EiSY (2. Mai 2006)

hast Post 

Es möchte nicht zufaellig Jemand sein Vinco loswerfen ^^ ?


----------



## trialsrider (2. Mai 2006)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> hast Post
> 
> Es möchte nicht zufaellig Jemand sein Vinco loswerfen ^^ ?




 Ich hoffe mal nicht....nicht das dass dann kaputt geht.. 
da würde ichs lieber verkaufen!


----------



## Schlingsi (2. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> nimm das BT vom Schlingsi....
> 
> oder is dat schon weg?




danke martin, aber nachdem ich mit dem preis auf 0 euro runter bin hat sich jemand erbarmt!!


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> danke martin, aber nachdem ich mit dem preis auf 0 euro runter bin hat sich jemand erbarmt!!



 Ne Alex jetzt mach mal keine *******!
was haste damit gemacht? 
Ich geh das Rad klauen wenn dus verschenkt hast und setz es wieder
hier rein...(und fahre es heimlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (3. Mai 2006)

Nee nee, so ganz geschenkt wars dann doch nicht... aber fast halt.


----------



## EiSY (4. Mai 2006)

Braucht Jemand einen Koxx Levelboss 03 Long (1065) Rahmen ?
Der Rahmen ist in einem echt guten Zustand!
Die einzigen Kratzer , die Ich erkennen konnte befinden sich am Unterrohr und die sind Minimal!
Preisvorschläge bitte per Pn....

Foto (click) :


----------



## Borracho (6. Mai 2006)

hi leute!!
sagt...hat jemand von euch ein woodman Elite günstig herzugeben??
suche einen rahmen mit trial u street geo u schellenaufnahme f magura! den find ich v geo klasse u hat auch schellenaufnahme!!
kann jetzt wos endlich warm u schön is nicht fahren weil mir mein s*** monty jetzt nun zum 4ten mal gebrochen ist u ich keine lust hab mir den nochmals zu schweißen!
eine notlösung war dann so'n billigsdorfer von ebay "DarkHorse" mit netter trialgeo aber da kann ich wieder die 47mm tryall felge nicht fahren weil der so mini canti aufnahmen hat!! einfach zum kotzen....
ja nun such ich den woodman elite rahmen aber 389 flocken sind mir da doch dann wenig zu viel!!
gruß borracho


----------



## roborider (6. Mai 2006)

Die 47er Try All passt auf jeden Fall in einen Darkhorse, auch passen Maguras dran mit EVO Adapter


----------



## Borracho (6. Mai 2006)

bei meinem nicht!! hab das probiert....woher weißt du das?? hast du auch so eonen rahmen?? hmmm....naja ich hab nen EVO2 adapter...da geht das nicht....mit nem EVO1 noch nicht probiert....aber stehn die bremsklötze da dann nicht zu arg weg??


----------



## Echo 06 (6. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Hat jemand ne echo team 04 mit magura 4 punkt zu verkaufen?
Andrew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (7. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-MTB-Mani...806354294QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ringo667 (7. Mai 2006)

Frei nach dem Motto:
Versuchen kann mans ja mal, schliesslich steht jeden Morgen ein Dummer auf...


----------



## konrad (7. Mai 2006)

wow,wie hoch man mit dem wohl tippen kann....und sidehop erstmal...9kg....


----------



## MontyXL (7. Mai 2006)

hab noch ne Echo 20 Gabel mit disc und V brake
1 satz laufräder mit echo felgen
nen Monty Ti vorbau 
ein Fsa tretlager 
2 Paar heatsink beläge für V brake nen satz v brakes

greetz
MontyXL


----------



## Flexi (8. Mai 2006)

ich hab noch n univega tr-676 
bitte meldet euch...am besten per icq 212-957-771


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2006)

siehe Signatur


----------



## ecols (9. Mai 2006)

Koxx Levelboss 1040 + Forxx mit rückseitiger 4 Punkt aufnahme..
evtl auch als Kit..

Preis: VHB

Zustand: einige Kratzer, kleine Delle im Unterrohr (nicht auffällig)

Fotos per mail..

Zahlreiche Anfragen: per PM


----------



## Pellenheimer (11. Mai 2006)

mahlteit...
hat noch jemand eine 26"gabel mitcanti oder4 punkt aufnahme?


----------



## Bwana (11. Mai 2006)

MikeBike Sidehop Rahmen (wb: 1075)
Planet X Gabel
Echo Singlespeed Nabe hinten
Viz Nabe vorne
Echo 47mm Felge + Try-All Sticky hinten
Koxx 42mm Felge + Maxxis Larsen TT Slow Reezay
Trial Eno Freilauf
Magura Marta Bremssattel mit RB-Design Hebel
Try-All Lenker
Specialized Vorbau
Kettenspanner
Bremsbeläge: Heatsink (danke nos, ich kam einfach nicht auf den namen)

kurbeln nicht wie auf den fotos, lege aber neue echokurbeln und ein try all tretlager bei.

VHB: 675 ink. versand


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2006)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsbeläge: ich komme gerade nicht auf den Namen, aber sie sind blau und in einer Metallfassung drinn (braucht man nur die Bremsbeläge auswechseln)
> (VHB: 685 ink. versand



->Heatsink!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2006)

würde gerne meine hintere felge loswerden, also nur den ring.
ist eine echo mit 39mm breite und geöst, bremsflanken sind noch ungenutzt da ich ne scheibe drauf habe.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2639379&postcount=5609

ich dachte an 45 Euro inkl Versand

wenn nicht macht mir ein besseres angebot!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Mai 2006)

Hab jetzt noch eine hübsche DVD im Angebot

*Ryan Leech - MANIFESTO*

schaut mal da rein:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7240586310&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## robs (14. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe dieses schöne Shimano-Octalink-Innenlager, vielleicht kanns ja jemand gebrauchen. War kurz eingebaut und zu schmal...  seit dem liegts rum. Wenns einer haben will, für 25,- inkl. Versand gehts raus.


----------



## EiSY (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenuser!
Ich habe ein Monty X-Lite 2003 zu verkaufen 








Preis per Privatnachricht: verhandelbar  (Wie man auf den Bildern erkennt ist das Rad sehr gut gepflegt!)


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Mai 2006)

sehr wenig benutzten Vorderrad-Reifen Try All Stiky 26 x 2.00. siehe foto: 20euro
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/radteile01.jpg

Echo vierpunkt Brake Booster Control 26" mit schrauben und distanzen: 15euro
und neuwertige blaue heatsink Bremsbeläge für HS33.einmal montiert aber wegen zu breiter felge und schmalen hinterbau gehn die bei mir nicht: 10euro
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/radteile02.jpg

kaum benutzter und ungekürzter Try all Lenker gerade mit breiter 31,8mm Klemmung. Breite 73cm. 35euro
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/radteile03.jpg

goldene chris king classik nabe. ca. 1 jahr alt und nur am tourentrial/trailbike gefahren. 230euro
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/radteile04.jpg

bei interesse pn
suche rechtes try all doppelkäfigpedal im normalen zustand.


----------



## andi87 (15. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe Hope Mono Trial mit 180mm Wave Scheibe und Stahlflexleitung mit Hebel links. Zustand fast wie neu, incl. einem orig. Paar ErsatzbelÃ¤ge. Die BelÃ¤ge die drauf sind, sind auch noch in einem ganz guten Zustand und kÃ¶nnen noch lange gefahren werden. Befestigungsmaterial usw. ist mit dabei. 160â¬


----------



## ecols (15. Mai 2006)

Welche Seite is der Hebel? und wie lang die Leitung?


----------



## andi87 (15. Mai 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Seite is der Hebel? und wie lang die Leitung?



Ach sorry, Hebel links und die Leitung ist ziemlich lange, baumelt fleißig am bike. Ich kanns mal ausmessen. Ich hätte aber auch noch ein Stück Stahlflexleitung daheim, wenn sie dir zu kurz wäre, wie lang müsste sie denn sein?


----------



## andi87 (15. Mai 2006)

Habe außerdem noch eine Marta für vorne mit 160mm Scheibe und Bremshebel rechts! Scheibe ist nagelneue die Bremse selber ist minimal gebraucht worden und kommt mit neuen Belägen. 150 incl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (15. Mai 2006)

siehe Signatur.


----------



## ecols (15. Mai 2006)

so lang dass sie vom lenker zur vorderachse reicht?also etwa 80cm?!? ich wollte nur wissen obs nicht eine für hinten is..


----------



## Lenny 007 (16. Mai 2006)

Tach auch, 
Ich mochte mein Arrow Clean Zero 20" verkaufen. 
(designed & developed by Marco Hösel -Modell 2002-) 

Meines Wissens nach ist es eine limitierte Auflage.
Ich habe es nur 3 Monate leicht genutzt, aber sehr gut gepflegt. 
Seither steht es nur noch in der guten Stube. 
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich um die 800 ansagen... 
Bin aber für alles offen. 
Preis Angebote bitte an meine Private E-Mail Adresse.

MFG Lenny


----------



## der absolute tr (17. Mai 2006)

Hi ich verkaufe hintere CHRIS KING classic nabe!
sie ist rot und 36L!
sie ist 1,5 jahre alt und läuft wie ein schweizer uhrwerk natürlich mit hammer chris king sound!!!
für 250 euro abzugeben wer interesse hat melde sich per PM


----------



## andi87 (17. Mai 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> so lang dass sie vom lenker zur vorderachse reicht?also etwa 80cm?!? ich wollte nur wissen obs nicht eine für hinten is..



ja so 80-90 cm dürfte sie schon sein


----------



## C-Fix (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Hätte einen _Echo Brake Booster Magura 4-Loch _ zu verkaufen. Sind alle Schrauben mit dabei. Hatte ihn nur etwa zwei Monate montiert. Für 20 inkl. Versand hau ich ihn raus.
MFG, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hab was zu verkaufen, einfach pm oder e-mail schreiben!









































ciao, Marius!


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Mai 2006)

Hab paar 1 1/8 Steuersatz Carbon Spacer zu verkaufen. NEU!

2x Tryall 5mm
1x noname 5mm
1x noname 10mm
1x noname 15mm






Nur zusammen für 16,50 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## LoonSky (17. Mai 2006)

KOXX Komplettbike zu verkaufen, siehe

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8812728722


----------



## toxin (17. Mai 2006)

Heyho,

also ich hab ne "Woodman BILL SINGLE R.S.Q." (HinterradNabe) im Angebot. 

Da ich keine Ahnung hab was die wert ist würd ich erstmal fragen wollen, ob 

jemand den Neupreis kennt ? 

Die is im TopZustand.


----------



## GrauerPanther (18. Mai 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich hätt' gern die Tube UHU


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Mai 2006)

Und ich den Ponaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal 

MFG


----------



## trail-kob (19. Mai 2006)

ihr habt ja keine ahnung ... LOCTIT 243 Schraubenfest (rote flasche ist das was gut ist)


----------



## der absolute tr (19. Mai 2006)

ich hätte immer noch die rot chris king classik nabe anzubieten 36L 1,5 alt und läuft super!!! für 250euro!!!!
melde sich wer interresse hat


----------



## robs (19. Mai 2006)

der absolute tr schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte immer noch die rot chris king classik nabe anzubieten 36L 1,5 alt und läuft super!!! für 250euro!!!!
> melde sich wer interresse hat




Das wird wohl nichts, schlicht weil man für 10,- mehr ne neue kriegt:  klick


----------



## esgey (19. Mai 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab was zu verkaufen, einfach pm oder e-mail schreiben!
> 
> ...



Was rufste denn für die Gabel incl. Versand auf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl nichts, schlicht weil man für 10,- mehr ne neue kriegt:  klick



  plus 16% Mwst, plus Zoll... 

Aber 250 Euro für ne 1,5 Jahre alte Nabe sind so oder so zu viel!


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> plus 16% Mwst, plus Zoll...
> 
> Aber 250 Euro für ne 1,5 Jahre alte Nabe sind so oder so zu viel!



bevor ich meine für so ne frechheit von unter 200 euro verkauf bau ich sie in den rockhopper von meiner freundin.


----------



## TheBASStian (20. Mai 2006)

Wer hat Interesse an meinem Nicolai BMXTB Rahmen? Länge 1070.
Mir ist die Geo mittlerweile doch zu streetig.
Hat Scheibenbremsenaufnahme und Cantisockel. Gebrauchsspuren.

Aber gut fahren kann man damit auf jeden Fall.

Siehe Video...   
TheBASStian_hits_Innsbruck


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2006)

deine Gabel würde mich interessieren!!! die sieht schön lang aus. was ist denn einbauhöhe von dem stück? was für ein modell ist es?




			
				TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Interesse an meinem Nicolai BMXTB Rahmen? Länge 1070.
> Mir ist die Geo mittlerweile doch zu streetig.
> Hat Scheibenbremsenaufnahme und Cantisockel. Gebrauchsspuren.
> 
> ...


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2006)

Hätte noch ne felge im angebot! schaut doch mal rein:
Echo-trial felge


----------



## TheBASStian (20. Mai 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:
			
		

> deine Gabel würde mich interessieren!!! die sieht schön lang aus. was ist denn einbauhöhe von dem stück? was für ein modell ist es?



Ist eine empfehlenswerte Pace RC32, die, wie ich gehört habe, leider nicht mehr gebaut wird. Aber die will ich ja auch behalten.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Mai 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte noch ne felge im angebot! schaut doch mal rein:
> Echo-trial felge


 52???? wie lächerlich ist das denn? "schnäppchen"


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2006)

"Schalgt zu, das Ding ist ein Schnäppchen!!!"


----------



## roborider (20. Mai 2006)

52.90??????

Die ist höchstens 25 wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243483765


----------



## AxLpAc (20. Mai 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Interesse an meinem Nicolai BMXTB Rahmen? Länge 1070.
> Mir ist die Geo mittlerweile doch zu streetig.
> Hat Scheibenbremsenaufnahme und Cantisockel. Gebrauchsspuren.
> 
> ...




vid gefällt mir echt gut muss ich sagen!!!


----------



## TheBASStian (20. Mai 2006)

Dann kauf meinen Rahmen!


----------



## AxLpAc (20. Mai 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf meinen Rahmen!



nöö! ist viel zu kurz für mich und ausserdem habsch ja schon nen neuen in aussicht!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse, 203mm Scheibe, XTR Hebel (links), XTR Bremszug+Bremshülle. Die Bremse ist fast wie neu!
Möchte noch 150 incl. Versand haben.


----------



## kneissllos (22. Mai 2006)

servus mit einander ??


Und zwar ich habe zwei trialräder zu verkaufen.
1  26" und  1  20"   hoffmann bike bilder kommen nach 

das 26" ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und ist kaum ein rennen gefahren

das 20" ist glaub auch 2 jahre alt iost noch gut im stand 

mehr infos gibs wenn einer interresse hat der kann mir ganz einfach  ne e-mail schreiben   [email protected] 


Dimitri Kneißl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneissllos (22. Mai 2006)

sieht momentan nicht mehr so aus sonder in schwartz 

dimitri


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2006)

naja.. [email protected] <- da ist was falsch.. entweder www.kneissellos.de oder [email protected]


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

da es der dimi net hinbekommt mit de bilder 

hier ist ein bild vom 20" im aktuellen zustand. Bild is vom Sonntag


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Mai 2006)

doppelt gemoppelt...


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Mai 2006)

die Avid is jetz bei ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243777301&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## AcaPulco (22. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> die Avid is jetz bei ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7243777301&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1



Cool, wieviel bekommtn die so pro Stunde? Wollt da auch anfangen -.-


----------



## peanuts2 (23. Mai 2006)

Servus.
@kneissllos: Wie viel willst du denn für deine Bikes?

gruß peee


----------



## kneissllos (23. Mai 2006)

also für das 26" will ich 650 euro VHS 

weil das noch nicht so alt ist und eben kaum gefahren wurde und hat ne neue scheibenbremse dran bekommen. 

Das 26" wiegt so was um 9.8 Kg oder 9.9kg  weiss aber net so genau???
es hat ne radstandt von 1045 und ist sehr wendig. 

für das 20" will ich noch ..........   das weiss ich noch nicht 
das wiegt so um 9.9 kg und hat sehr viele erfolge hinter sich und es wurde halt schon mal umgebaut es hat ne radstand von 1025 und ne kurze kettenstrebe ungefähr wie das monty 


mit bilder`n wirts ein bischen schwer aber ich schau mal was sich machen 
lässt.
Oder kennt ihr den Lorenz Hoffmann der die Fahrräder macht der kann euch auch noch ein paar infos zu meinen rädern geben 

adresse wisst ihr wenn nicht hir noch einmal
http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/

findet hir die adresse von lorenz 

kneissllos


----------



## Lewinski (24. Mai 2006)

*ein super buch für anfänger !!*


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8816195477&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Schevron (25. Mai 2006)

Hier ein Bild von Kneißels 26"







Detailsbilder gibts bei mir. einfach PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (25. Mai 2006)

kneissllos schrieb:
			
		

> also für das 26" will ich 650 euro VHS
> 
> weil das noch nicht so alt ist und eben kaum gefahren wurde und hat ne neue scheibenbremse dran bekommen.
> 
> ...



Geh dein 26" lieber nochmal wiegen...  Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht hinkommen. Eher so 11 kg, schätze ich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Mai 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Bild von Kneißels 26"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind da evo adapter dran? :kotz:


----------



## AxLpAc (25. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Sind da evo adapter dran? :kotz:



alter, deine comments... wenn er keine 4-punktaufnahme hat, was soll er bitte tun?! 

man man man...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)

Cryo wird jetzt schreiben, das dann Vee´s dran sollten. Obwohl das Schei$$egal ist


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Mai 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> alter, deine comments... wenn er keine 4-punktaufnahme hat, was soll er bitte tun?!
> 
> man man man...



Ne andere Bremse fahren? Und nö ich sag ihm nicht was er machen soll.


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)

sag ichs nicht


----------



## AxLpAc (26. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ne andere Bremse fahren? Und nö ich sag ihm nicht was er machen soll.



lol, sinnlos... kunde!


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Mai 2006)

@ Cryo, Axl, Maniac: Habt ihr was zu verkaufen? Wenn nein, einfach Fresse halten.


----------



## koxxole (26. Mai 2006)

verkaufe 20 zoll kaxx gabel mit scheibenbremsaufnahme
bei intresse melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. Mai 2006)

mit bremse, gefahren (wenn ja wie lange), irgendwas dran kaputt, wie viel?

Fragen über Fragen an deine Gabel


----------



## AxLpAc (26. Mai 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cryo, Axl, Maniac: Habt ihr was zu verkaufen? Wenn nein, einfach Fresse halten.



dito...


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Mai 2006)

Avid Scheibenbremse, mit XTR Hebel
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7245158995&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## koxxrider (29. Mai 2006)

verkaufe: Hope/Try All Scheiben bremse


----------



## Kölle (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Verkaufe mein 10 Monate gefahrenes Coustellier 26 Zoll mit Chris King Nabe.
Neupreis: ca 2100 EUR

Hier die Ebay-Auktion: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8819818643

Viel Spaß beim bieten!
Gruß
Klaas


----------



## florianwagner (29. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufe: Hope/Try All Scheiben bremse



wieviel, wiegroß, welche hand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (29. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel, wiegroß, welche hand???



sie ist für links
gut in schuss
VIZ scheibe
160 mm
und preis, mach mal nen Vorschlag


----------



## florianwagner (29. Mai 2006)

ahhh ohhh 160ger scheibe is mir leider etwas zu klein....ich hab doch so schwere  knochen...


----------



## kingpin18 (29. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh ohhh 160ger scheibe is mir leider etwas zu klein....ich hab doch so schwere  knochen...




die geht aber boombe


----------



## TheBASStian (30. Mai 2006)

Legendäre Starrgabel *Pace RC32 trialsfork*, nur mit Scheibenbremse fahrbar.
Schaftlänge ca. 175mm, also bei üblicher Steuerrohrlänge von 110mm kein Problem. Länge 435mm.
Vor einem Jahr von privat wie neu gekauft, jetzt ein paar übliche Kratzer.
Super Zustand, also natürlich keine Risse oder Dellen.

Diese Gabel wird zum Leidwesen vieler nicht mehr gebaut.
_Also her mit euren Angeboten für die ultimative britische Trialforke!_
Stilvollerweise bitte per mail.





Aufm Bild sieht die Gabel so häßlich grau aus. 
Meine ist matt schwarz, ohne die ätzenden Aufkleber.


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2006)

die Avid is noch zu haben!


----------



## Level Boss (30. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe meinen Level Boss short 20" Rahmen Modell 2004, wegen Umstieg auf Hoffmann Trialtech. Habe die restlichen Komponenten an meinen neuen Rahmen montiert. Das Tretlager, sowie die Unterbodenplatte sind beim Rahmen dabei. Rad wurde etwa ein halbes Jahr gefahren, steht seither bei mir rum. Der Rahmen ist technisch und optisch, bis auf wenige Gebrauchsspurenin einwandfreiem Zustand. Neupreis 1550â¬; VHB 200â¬

Bei Interesse, einfach melden.

                                                          Dome


----------



## AcaPulco (30. Mai 2006)

Verkaufe Thread und so?


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2006)

mal auf die aktuelle Seite holen...



			
				ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> die Avid is noch zu haben!


----------



## TheBASStian (31. Mai 2006)

mal auf die AKTUELLE Seite holen...   das macht Spaß!



			
				TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Legendäre Starrgabel *Pace RC32 trialsfork*, nur mit Scheibenbremse fahrbar.
> Schaftlänge ca. 175mm, also bei üblicher Steuerrohrlänge von 110mm kein Problem. Länge 435mm.
> Vor einem Jahr von privat wie neu gekauft, jetzt ein paar übliche Kratzer.
> Super Zustand, also natürlich keine Risse oder Dellen.
> ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2006)

Ich verkaufe fÃ¼r nen Freund einen Echo ES 3 Rahmen. Der Rahmen wurde neu in der Farbe Orange lackiert. Ich verkaufe den Rahmen fÃ¼r 70â¬. 
Gerade fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger, oder Leute, die vielleicht nicht so das Geld haben bietet dieser Rahmen eine gÃ¼nstige Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

verkaufe hier einen neuen Endorfin Trialrahmen. Den Rahmen hatte ich speziell für mich machen lassen doch leider kann man ja immer nur ein Bike fahren. Die Geo ist wie folgt: Kettenstreben 380mm, Offset 25mm über Achse, Radstand 1055mm oder mit Echo Gabeln etwa 1060mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Rahmenhöhe etwa 18cm. Da der Rahmen durch den Transport eine ganz kleine Delle am Oberrohr bekommen hat, würde ich einen Sonderpreis von 400 Euro machen. Die Farbe ist Fluo Green also so wie die Felegen von Koxx. Kann man nur leider auf Bildern schlecht sehen aber glaubt mir das ist was fürs Augenkrebs, genau richtig für die City 

Das Rad geht mit dieser Geo perfekt für Bunnyhop und auch Coust aufs VR geht bei 7 Epals ohne Probleme. Tippen ist es durch den nicht so langen Radstand etwas nachteilig bei extremen Höhen über 1,10m aber das braucht man ja nicht wenn man Bunnyhop kann. Für die City ist der Rahmen die WAFFE schlecht hin kann ich nur sagen! Fahre genau die Geo seit paar Jahren und es ist perfekt für alles. Steht auf dem HR wie eine Bombe!


----------



## trialsrider (31. Mai 2006)

Sau geil Sebi! Aber 400 für nen Rahmen mit Delle....hmmm....
Aber ich glaube mein nächstes kann auch leicht ein Endorfin werden!  

martin


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Mai 2006)

Die Delle sieht man nicht mal richtig! Nur ich bin so fair und sage es dazu! Also 400 ist ein super fairer Preis...


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (31. Mai 2006)

mal so interessehalber: 

was kostet denn ein neuer endorfin trial rahmen?

.


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Mai 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> mal so interessehalber:
> 
> was kostet denn ein neuer endorfin trial rahmen?
> 
> .



Diese Modell liegt bei 700 Euro


----------



## Bike Lane (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe jetzt meine hope proII trials für 95 euro inklusive versand. die nabe ist wie gesagt neu und ungebraucht.


----------



## Koxxfreak (1. Juni 2006)

ja die sieht ja mal echt schick aus ist das den die neue.
mir den 4 sperklinken?
warum willste die den loswerden?
was wiegt die den?

weil bin scjon interessiert an dem ding für den preis der hammer aber diese daten bräucht ich noch


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juni 2006)

Verkaufe rechten Magura HS33 Hebel, silber, 2005er Modell. Bin ich etwa einen Monat gefahren. Preis ist 35 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juni 2006)

Ritzel ist etwa so breit wie die Shimano DX. 
Preis 11,50 Euro incl. Versand (nur beide zusammen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## möp (2. Juni 2006)

verkaufe kaum gefahrne Sun rhyno lite felge in 32loch schwarz
auf wunsch kann ich sie auch einspeichen


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Juni 2006)

Tryall 26" Reifen vorn und hinten. Profil ca. 80%

Zusammen 47 incl. Versand.


----------



## Jim Space (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo

verkaufe
                     Pulcro - Trial ´n Error       Rahmen

-material: stahl, gewicht ~2kg (also laut trialmarkt.de nicht schwerer als ein zoo, echo, ...)
-farbe: ferrari rot(pulverbeschichtung)
-ohne satteloption
-magura 4-punkt sockel
-einziger makel: felgenbreite max 39mm
-kettenstreben: 400mm (ziemlich lang, aber zum anfangen gehts auf jeden fall)
-radstand: mit gabel (länge:395mm, vorlauf: 40mm) 1040mm (ich fahr das mit echo control gabel und bin sehr zufrieden)
bb-rise: weiss ich nicht, aber nicht viel <2cm
-der rahmen hat leichte gebrauchsspuren, was sich nicht vermeiden lässt


die geo ist relativ alt, aber ich tippe 112cm und sidehop 105cm mit dem ding, schlecht ist sie somit nicht


fotos kommen noch

preis VHB

infos, ...  per pm


----------



## robs (5. Juni 2006)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> preis VHB
> 
> ...



Hey Seb, wenn du von einer Verhandlungsbasis sprichst, solltest du die angeben...


----------



## roborider (5. Juni 2006)

Kannst du mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## Jim Space (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo

ich sehe gerade dass, ich leichte gebrauchsspuren geschrieben habe, war wohl ein bischen müde, als ich das geschrieben habe, 

zudem ist der rahmen heute gerissen

hier ein paar fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (5. Juni 2006)

VERKAUFE MEINEN BT 5,0 Rahmen
Radstand 1095 mit V!Z Fork
Kettenstrebe 375 mm
Lenkwinkel ca.71Â°

Preis VHB so um 200 â¬ 

Zustand : keine Risse, Dellen, ein paar Lackkratzer. ansonsten i.O.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> VERKAUFE MEINEN BT 5,0 Rahmen
> Radstand 1095 mit V!Z Fork
> Kettenstrebe 375 mm
> Lenkwinkel ca.71Â°
> ...



warum verkaufst das hÃ¼bsche ding?


----------



## Spacepat (5. Juni 2006)

Verkaufe Brakebooster für 26 Zoll von TRY ALL mit allen Schrauben. Ist Neuware!!!!!

Bei Intresse bitte PN

Gruss Patric


----------



## trail-kob (6. Juni 2006)

weil ich ein bissel was kürzeres möchte. ist mir zuuu lang.


----------



## ringo667 (8. Juni 2006)

Es gibt echt sonderbare Zufälle *lol*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike_W0QQitemZ8824854974QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Coustellier-26-Zoll_W0QQitemZ8819818643QQcategoryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## trail-kob (8. Juni 2006)

hö? das ja mal glatter beschiss


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juni 2006)

hier issat richdisch:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ich schleich mich einfach hier ein und biete mein ersten laufradsatz an.

ANZEIGE:

ich hab das vorhergeschriebene nicht lueckenlos gelesen und weiss so nichmal ob das jemand braucht...
VR: 04er XT nabe silber / DT 2.0-1.8-2.0 speichen schwarz 36 st. 3fach gekreuzt / Mavic 517er felge(2003) silber / DT prolock nippel (schwarz,messing)
HR: 02er XT nabe silber mit hohem flansch, daher auch mit unbenutzter scheibenbremsaufnahme(IS2000)/ gleiche speichen und nippel / Alex DX32 felge silber ohne ausfraesungen
(die hinterradnabe ist gerade zerlegt weil ich den freilauf tauschen wollte werde sie aber (fuer den fall das ihn jemand haben will, den lrsatz) vorm versenden wieder zusammenbauen)
iss ca. 4-5 monate genutzt worden als ich das trialen lernte von daher also nicht gross belastet gewesen und im guten zustand

brauchs net mehr sodenn...preis ..?.. sagen wir´n fuffie plus versand oder abholen

PS: sind von mir "einem qualifizierten zweiradmechankier"  eingespeicht undn achder war auch noch ne drinn

tel.: 0751/764 514 0 nach dem komischen trialer fragen


----------



## interlock (10. Juni 2006)

ich habe hir noch zwei mal 1 liter magura royal blood und 10 mal 50ml magura blood.

ein liter fÃ¼r 19â¬+4,80 versand
und 50ml fÃ¼r 3â¬+2,50 versand.
200%ig billiger als bei ebay!!!!!!!!!!

bei interesse einfach ne pm


----------



## koxxole (10. Juni 2006)

verkaufe koxx gabel 20 zoll mit scheibenbremsaufnahme
gut erhalten wenig kratzer und gabelschaft 21 cm 
75   super preis


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Juni 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe monty ti 2006 rahmen mit fsa innenlager für 200 euro inklusive versand. der rahmen wurde nicht sehr lange benutzt, hat aber ein paar kleine gebrauchspuren, allerdings keine dellen. verkaufe ihn nur deswegen so billig, weil ich mit dem trialsport aufhöre.






ciao, Marius!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juni 2006)

Verkauf meinen XTP Rahmen, long. Einen Monat gefahren. Macht mir einfach ein Angebot per PM! Bilder kann ich schicken.

Chris


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Verkauf meinen XTP Rahmen, long. Einen Monat gefahren. Macht mir einfach ein Angebot per PM! Bilder kann ich schicken.
> 
> Chris



welche farbe? doch nicht weiss, oder?


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juni 2006)

ne, silber halt.


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2006)

verkaufe KOXX levelboss Rahnmen (2003er Modell).VB

Bilder usw: PM


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2006)

und noch mehr:


----------



## panzerfahrer (13. Juni 2006)

Will meinen koxx XTP long verkaufen ungefähr 14 monate alt.Bilder und Preisüber PM.


----------



## soma (14. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion oder so anfechten, doch habe ich an alle, die hier ohne Bilder anbieten ne Frage.
Warum bietet ihr eure Sachen ohne Bilder an und wollt nur gegen PM die Bilder schicken? Manche haben vllt. keine Lust immer nach Bildern zu betteln. Da ihr etwas zu verkaufen habt, schießt doch einfach ein paar coole Pics und stellt gleich alles rein mit Preisvorstellung etc.
So bekommt ihr bestimmt mehr Anklang an euren Stuff.
Und zum Vergleich: Ich persönlich würde bei eBay z.B. nichts ohne Bild kaufen und dort habe ich auch keine Lust nach nem Bild zu betteln.

o.t. auf ebay sind die Bilder zum Teil wirklich sehr schlecht...

Fühlt euch bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten, wollt nur mal meine Gedanken kundgeben.

Danke für's lesen

soma


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juni 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion oder so anfechten, doch habe ich an alle, die hier ohne Bilder anbieten ne Frage.
> Warum bietet ihr eure Sachen ohne Bilder an



um aufgrund der bilder keine diskussionen anzufachten.


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Juni 2006)

da muß man halt durch...aber soma hat schonrecht...ist doch für alle beteiligten entspannter die bilder direkt zu posten..

und würden alle ihre bilder direkt posten gäbs die diskussion hier schonmal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion oder so anfechten, doch habe ich an alle, die hier ohne Bilder anbieten ne Frage.
> Warum bietet ihr eure Sachen ohne Bilder an und wollt nur gegen PM die Bilder schicken? Manche haben vllt. keine Lust immer nach Bildern zu betteln. Da ihr etwas zu verkaufen habt, schießt doch einfach ein paar coole Pics und stellt gleich alles rein mit Preisvorstellung etc.
> ...




Der Mann hat absolut Recht! und es erspart euch sogar arbeit wenn es mehrere Interessenten gibt müsst ihr nicht 1000mal die Bilder rumschicken!

martin


----------



## Boiled (14. Juni 2006)

ich such ja auch schon seit einiger zeit nen gutes gebrauchtes bike aber nach bildern fragen mach ich dann auch nich, da ich keine ahnung von preisen etc hab denke ich eher das diejenigen was zu verbergen haben und dann ihr rad teurer verkaufen wollen an leute die keinen plan haben (soll keine unterstellung sein) 

muss ja auch jeder selber wissen was er zahlen will und was nich aber ich fänds schon besser wenn ich direkt alles sehe


----------



## roborider (14. Juni 2006)

Hm...ich hab dem koxxrider ne pm geshickt, und hatte noch am selben Abend große Bilder. Funzt doch auch!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Juni 2006)

Hat ja nich immer den Grund, dass man keine Lust hat, Bilder reinzustellen oder so. Sondern weil man vielleicht i.M. keine digicam hat oder warum auch immer. Im Endeffekt kann das doch den Leuten, die keine Interesse haben, egal sein. Die Leute die Interesse haben, werden dann nachfragen... Preise werden hier ja auch nich immer genannt, sondern erst per PM ausgemacht etc...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juni 2006)

gabs da nicht des foto wo du den rahmen in deinem wohnzimmer so süss im arm hältst? nimm halt des her.


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2006)

@ChrisKing:

Aber manchmal sieht man erst das man Interesse hat wenn man den Rahmen sieht!
z.b. in einer bestimmten Farbe! oder sonst irgendwas besonderes...
also Fotos sollten echt immer dabei sein! muss doch echt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (14. Juni 2006)

jo


----------



## soma (14. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> @ChrisKing:
> 
> Aber manchmal sieht man erst das man Interesse hat wenn man den Rahmen sieht!
> z.b. in einer bestimmten Farbe! oder sonst irgendwas besonderes...
> also Fotos sollten echt immer dabei sein! muss doch echt sein!


Absolut richtig.
Wie oft surfen wir alle auf ebay, oder in Onlineshops rum und kaufen dann was, weil wir es einfach gefunden haben? Ich mach das z.B. oft und find dann was, was ich super gerne haben möchte, doch zuvor noch nicht kannte.
Bspw. find ich die RB Hebel einfach nur genial und habe sie nur durch das Forum mit Bild gefunden. Kann sie mir leider noch nicht leisten, aber sie kommen noch. Bestimmt...


----------



## Fabi (15. Juni 2006)

Michelin C32; siehe Link in der Signatur


----------



## Freerider99 (15. Juni 2006)

Hi

Ich habe mir ein Trial gekauft un bin kurz nach miener Entscheidung auf Freeriden um gestiegen. Deshalb möchte ich mein Koxx Trick 20 Zoll bike verkaufen. Es hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## Mador (15. Juni 2006)

Verkaufe Thread.....


----------



## Deleted61137 (15. Juni 2006)

vielleicht denken einige leute auch nur das jeder der hier im forum ist sich auch mit allem was bikes angeht auskennt und der name einer sache schon alles aussagt und man deswegen keine bilder braucht!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2006)

man man man...jetz kriegt euch mal wieder ein! Hat hier glaub ich keiner behauptet, dass Bilder nicht nötig sind!


----------



## Freerider99 (16. Juni 2006)

Hi Ich Habe Mir 2004 Das Koxx Trick Gekauft. Bin Dan Aber Nach Meiner Entscheidung Auf Freeride Umgestiegen Das Bike Hat Leichte Gebrauchsspuren Ist Aber In Top Form .


----------



## trialsrider (16. Juni 2006)

Freerider99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ich Habe Mir 2004 Das Koxx Trick Gekauft. Bin Dan Aber Nach Meiner Entscheidung Auf Freeride Umgestiegen Das Bike Hat Leichte Gebrauchsspuren Ist Aber In Top Form .



Immernoch VERKAUFE THREAD!!!!  

bitte da posten! und keine extra threads aufmachen!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juni 2006)

Zum Verkauf steht ein KOXX XTP long Rahmen. Radstand 1090mm, Kettenstreben 380mm. Bin ihn effektiv etwa 4 Wochen gefahren. 
Hab jetz mal paar Bilder in meine Galerie gestellt. Der Rahmen hat an der Seite vom Unterrohr ne mini Delle. Keine Ahnung wie die da reingekommen is. War aber schon von Anfang an drin.

Preis für den Rahmen incl. Steuersatz und Innenlager ist 637 incl. Versand. Zwei schwarze Felgenbänder für die Tryall Felgen gibt es gratis mit dazu, wenn ihr jetzt bestellt!

Bei Interesse --> PM

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. Juni 2006)

und wa is mit der spalte"bike markt" lol


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juni 2006)

Is das dein Ernst sowas auf der 61 Seite zu sagen?


----------



## möp (18. Juni 2006)

seite 73


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Juni 2006)

kommt auf die Einstellungen an -.-


----------



## koxxrider (18. Juni 2006)

Vekaufe: Koxx Levelboss (650â¬) komplett Austattung: -neuwertiges Echo Laufrad, Try all 170 mm Kurbeln, Bt F5 Gabel- ZOO! lenker und Vorbau-04er hs33 schwarz, KMC cool chain schmal Kette, Echo Rockring, Carbon brake booster






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]
ZOO! phyton 04 Rahmen 130â¬





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Flexi (18. Juni 2006)

ist das der kurze oder der lange rahmen???


----------



## koxxrider (18. Juni 2006)

ZOO! rahmen = lang
Levelboss radstand mit Bt gabel =1070 mm


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verkauf steht ein KOXX XTP long Rahmen. Radstand 1090mm, Kettenstreben 380mm. Bin ihn effektiv etwa 4 Wochen gefahren.
> Hab jetz mal paar Bilder in meine Galerie gestellt. Der Rahmen hat an der Seite vom Unterrohr ne mini Delle. Keine Ahnung wie die da reingekommen is. War aber schon von Anfang an drin.
> 
> Preis für den Rahmen incl. Steuersatz und Innenlager (läuft nicht so smooth, weiss auch nich warum...) ist 637 incl. Versand. Zwei schwarze Felgenbänder für die Tryall Felgen gibt es gratis mit dazu, wenn ihr jetzt bestellt!
> ...



Neuer Preis is 537 incl. Versand!


----------



## konrad (19. Juni 2006)

hab immernoch 2 sachen zu verkaufen:

20" try-all vorderrad-30




ZOO! pitbull rahmen(1090mm) '03+FSA platinum pro innenlager-200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (19. Juni 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> Vekaufe: Koxx Levelboss (650â¬) komplett Austattung: -neuwertiges Echo Laufrad, Try all 170 mm Kurbeln, Bt F5 Gabel- ZOO! lenker und Vorbau-04er hs33 schwarz, KMC cool chain schmal Kette, Echo Rockring, Carbon brake booster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt das 26" bike nur noch 575â¬ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wer jetzt kauft bekommt noch einen gratis aufkleber dazu


----------



## konrad (20. Juni 2006)

schaut euch das mal an-bulls dirt/trials bike-vollgefedert
http://cgi.ebay.de/BULLS-Dirtbike-Mountain-Bike-MTB-Trial-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ8829945136QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. Juni 2006)

hehe  

in irgend einem anderen thread stand davon auch schon was, 
ich habe jetzt jedenfalls mal ein bild gefunden, wie das bike vor seiner trial-fully-variante ausgesehen haben muß.



* = *


----------



## panzerfahrer (20. Juni 2006)

Will meinen koxx XTP 26" long verkaufen ungefähr 14 monate alt.Bilder und Preisüber PM


----------



## Trial infected (23. Juni 2006)

verkaufe: Try All Vorderrad-Nabe disk (28 Loch)---> hochwertige Vorderrad-Nabe mit 6-Loch Scheibenaufnahme, Industrielager, passend für 20" und 26", schwarz. Gewicht 180gr. bei interesse einfach PM schreiben


----------



## Freestyle Trial (25. Juni 2006)

Verkaufe Echo Pure Rahmen in der long Version 1080mm
dreiviertel Jahr gefahren und liegt seit dem aufm Schrank rum.
Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, aber der Lack hat ganz schÃ¶n gelitten
da der Rahmen 2 Jahre aufm Schrank lag. 
Keine Delle im Unterrohr.
Deshalb 80â¬+Versand
bei Intresse melden 
tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Juni 2006)

Mensch Thomas, mach mal dein Poteingang leer


----------



## Deleted 49241 (25. Juni 2006)

@Freestyle Trial

Kannst du mir evtl. Bilder von dem Rahmen schicken?
Genaues Gewicht waere auch interessant.
Danke.


----------



## koxxrider (25. Juni 2006)

,


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2006)

Siehe Signatur!


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Juni 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> verkaufe hier einen neuen Endorfin Trialrahmen. Den Rahmen hatte ich speziell für mich machen lassen doch leider kann man ja immer nur ein Bike fahren. Die Geo ist wie folgt: Kettenstreben 380mm, Offset 25mm über Achse, Radstand 1055mm oder mit Echo Gabeln etwa 1060mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, Rahmenhöhe etwa 18cm. Da der Rahmen durch den Transport eine ganz kleine Delle am Oberrohr bekommen hat, würde ich einen Sonderpreis von 400 Euro machen. Die Farbe ist Fluo Green also so wie die Felegen von Koxx. Kann man nur leider auf Bildern schlecht sehen aber glaubt mir das ist was fürs Augenkrebs, genau richtig für die City
> 
> Das Rad geht mit dieser Geo perfekt für Bunnyhop und auch Coust aufs VR geht bei 7 Epals ohne Probleme. Tippen ist es durch den nicht so langen Radstand etwas nachteilig bei extremen Höhen über 1,10m aber das braucht man ja nicht wenn man Bunnyhop kann. Für die City ist der Rahmen die WAFFE schlecht hin kann ich nur sagen! Fahre genau die Geo seit paar Jahren und es ist perfekt für alles. Steht auf dem HR wie eine Bombe!



_*Achtung Preissenkung bitte erfragen...*_​


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2006)

Habn ChrisKing Nabenkörper zu verkaufen, HR, schwarz 32 Loch.

Bei Interesse --> PM


----------



## trialbock (27. Juni 2006)

@ sebi

Geiles Teil ..

26 " kommt bei mir frühstens  in 1 JAHR


----------



## Freestyle Trial (27. Juni 2006)

Der Rahmen wiegt 2 KG
110mm Steuerrohr
1080mm Radstand
Ich hab Bilder, weiß aber nicht wie ich die reinstellen kann oder dir senden kann.
mfg Thomas


----------



## cmd (27. Juni 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch das mal an-bulls dirt/trials bike-vollgefedert
> http://cgi.ebay.de/BULLS-Dirtbike-Mountain-Bike-MTB-Trial-Fahrrad_W0QQitemZ8829945136QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Is der Typ total irre,
der betreibt ja nen shop, muss also auf den rahmen garantie geben, schreibt aber nix davon, dass er daran rumgeflext oder sonstiges damit getan hat.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Juni 2006)

da ich in geldnot bin,werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich bald mein fully ausschlachten müssen  aber da ich fully nur ungern fahre und ich trial fahre,möchte ich mein trial perfektionieren aaaaalso würde jemand unter umständen meine magura clara fürs vorderrad mit eisen/stahlconfused: )leitung,mit einem kleinem riss im hebel,den mann erst bemerkt wenn man die klemmschrauben am hebel zuu fest schraubt,für 180 mm scheibe gegn eine magura hs 33 fürs hinterrad tauschen ........eine frage: kann ich mein trial ohne zusatz teile von v-brake auf hs 33 um funktionieren ?  thx fo r help


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

kannste machn, bei der hs33 ist (normal) alles dabei

PS:wenn du mit abgebildeten rad trialen willst, tausche auf jeden den vobau noch mit!
warum?  ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207977


----------



## Pankowtrialer (28. Juni 2006)

@fahrbereit

so wie es aussieht, hat das TrialVirusOpfer nen 1" vorbau bzw gabel. oder?
da müßte er ja auch ne neue gabel + steuersatz dazu kriegen?!


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

.


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

du sagts es! 
bin verplant 
dann wird das mit dem rahmen auch nix, oder weiss jm. ne geeignete 1" ahead gabel


----------



## AxLpAc (29. Juni 2006)

cannondale pepperonie 1" ahead - hält wie bombe die gabel - wenn dann haste aber nur bei ebay glück!!!


----------



## bring3r (29. Juni 2006)

hallo ,

Verkaufe mein Echo 48mm HR mit XT Narbe ( scheibenbremsen aufnahme )
Bremsflächen leicht angeraut, frisch zentriert .

Das HR ist ca. 4 wochen alt , also so gut wie neu


----------



## esgey (29. Juni 2006)

bring3r schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> 
> Verkaufe mein Echo 48mm HR mit XT Narbe ( scheibenbremsen aufnahme )
> Bremsflächen leicht angeraut, frisch zentriert .
> ...



Niemand der ernsthaft den Trial-Sport betreibt wird sich ein Hinterrad mit XT-Nabe zulegen. Da kann die Felge noch so toll sein.

Sry, aber verscheuer es lieber bei eBay!


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juni 2006)

Pfff.... so ein Schmarn! Es hat nich jeder die Kohle für ne King Nabe o.ä! Schon mal gesehen, was der Großteil der Pros ala Caisso, Vinco und Co. fahren (auch als es den ENO schon gab)? Grattlige ACS Freilaufritzel oder wie im Falle von Belaey ne windige Rennradnabe! Und da is es ganz egal, ob die gesponsert werden oder nich, denn n ACS Ritzel is genauso so ******** wie ne XT Nabe. Ernsthaft betreiben TUN sie den Trialsport trotzdem! Ernsthafter als 99% der Leute hier im Forum.


----------



## TheBASStian (30. Juni 2006)

@bing3r:

...und wenn XT drauf steht, handelt es sich um eine *NABE*.
Das am Schienbein sind Narben, Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (30. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> @bing3r:
> 
> ...und wenn XT drauf steht, handelt es sich um eine *NABE*.
> Das am Schienbein sind Narben, Mann.



@ TheBASStian

bist echt nen ganz toller... find ich echt super nett, das du hier in jedem thread rumspammst mit der sch**ß rechtschreibung.... 

Wird das irgendwann nicht langweilig? 
Bist du "Untervögelt" ?
Hast kein bike?
Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?

Wie auch immer, weiterhin viel spass....


----------



## soma (30. Juni 2006)

Also, ich finde ebenfalls, dass man sehr auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten sollte. Was hier nämlich teilweise für Fehler gemacht werden, das kann wirklich nicht mehr wahr sein.
Sorry Leute, aber achtet mal drauf. In der Schule und an der Arbeit könnt ihr euch auch nicht so ne Schlamperei erlauben. Und wenn ihr dann in der Freizeit schon drauf achtet, dann habt ihr es im Beruf etc. auch leichter und es schleichen sich nicht so viele Flüchtigkeitsfehler ein!!!

Meine Meinung, die ihr nicht unbedingt mit mir teilen müßt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2006)

Du hast schon irgendwo recht, nur finde ich es echt übertrieben nun auf einmal so darauf zu achten. das ganze Forum hat sich verändert, und zwar nicht zum guten. Es sind kaum noch Leute von der alten Besatzung hier im Forum, und das ist echt schade. Schaut euch mal ein paar Beiträge aus den Jahren 03 und 04 an. Da wurde sich hier kaum angefightet. Ich will hier nicht schlichten, sondern einfach mal wieder versuchen, dass Niveu ein wenig anzuheben. Auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass das Sinn hat. 

Bis dann, Clemens


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich finde ebenfalls, dass man sehr auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten sollte. Was hier nämlich teilweise für Fehler gemacht werden, das kann wirklich nicht mehr wahr sein.
> Sorry Leute, aber achtet mal drauf. In der Schule und an der Arbeit könnt ihr euch auch nicht so ne Schlamperei erlauben. Und wenn ihr dann in der Freizeit schon drauf achtet, dann habt ihr es im Beruf etc. auch leichter und es schleichen sich nicht so viele Flüchtigkeitsfehler ein!!!
> 
> Meine Meinung, die ihr nicht unbedingt mit mir teilen müßt.




ich teile die meinung mit!
der hauptgrund ist naehmlich,wenn einer drauf aufmerksam macht entbrennen gleich streitereien und ewige diskussionen(wie diese jetzt )!
nix gegen schreibfehler, aber wer *unleserlich* schreibt, sollte damit rechnen das er nich verstanden wird und nen bloeden spruch abkriegt!


----------



## ringo667 (30. Juni 2006)

Ich habe noch ein paar, fast neue, braune Koxx BelÃ¤ge.
Ziehen super auf einer frisch geflexten Felge.
Da ich aber die Try all Felge habe, ist mit den harten BelÃ¤gen die Flexung nach wenigen Tagen wieder glatt. 
Also 1. Wahl fÃ¼r Alex oder Echo Felgen
MÃ¶chte noch 12â¬ incl. Versand haben.
Bei interesse PM


----------



## esgey (1. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Pfff.... so ein Schmarn! Es hat nich jeder die Kohle für ne King Nabe o.ä! Schon mal gesehen, was der Großteil der Pros ala Caisso, Vinco und Co. fahren (auch als es den ENO schon gab)? Grattlige ACS Freilaufritzel oder wie im Falle von Belaey ne windige Rennradnabe! Und da is es ganz egal, ob die gesponsert werden oder nich, denn n ACS Ritzel is genauso so ******** wie ne XT Nabe. Ernsthaft betreiben TUN sie den Trialsport trotzdem! Ernsthafter als 99% der Leute hier im Forum.



Ich habe keine Chris King Nabe, und auch nie eine besessen.

Aber ich habe in meinem Leben bestimmt schon fünf XT-Naben zerschossen.
Meistens Freilauf, wenn nicht vorher sowieso die Achse gebrochen war.
Mein letztes ACS Freilaufritzel habe ich über 4 Jahre gehabt. Das fährt jetzt mein Bruder, weil ich mir ne neue Kurbel gekauft habe, welche ich wieder mit einem ACS bestückt habe. 
Du siehst, dass sich da in der Praxis riesige Unterschiede ergeben.

Mit dem Material was die Profis fahren zu argumentieren kommt einer Milchmädchenrechnung gleich. Wenn das Material futsch ist gibts halt Neues.
Ist altbekannt. Daher völlig belanglos was die fahren.

Wenn man sich mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt, sollte man den Unterschied zwischen Narben und Naben schon kennen. Falls man das noch nicht weiß (was duchaus vorkommen kann) wird man halt freundlich von anderen darauf hingewiesen.(wie hier auch geschehen) Weshalb da gleich Diskussionen über Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und ähnliches aufkommen entzieht sich vollkommen meinem Verständnis.

Fakt ist, dass sich hier im Forum niemand für dieses Laufrad interessieren wird. Grund ist nunmal die Nabe. 
An dieser unumstösslichen Tatsache wird auch Deine Argumentation, lieber Chris King, nichts ändern.



			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ich teile die meinung mit!
> der hauptgrund ist nae*h*mlich,wenn einer drauf aufmerksam macht entbrennen gleich streitereien und ewige diskussionen(wie diese jetzt )!
> nix gegen schreibfehler, aber wer *unleserlich* schreibt, sollte damit rechnen das er nich verstanden wird und nen bloeden spruch abkriegt!



Wer nämlich mit "H" schreibt ist dämlich.   (Da hast Du Deinen blöden Spruch  )


Tut mir leid diesen Thread hier so zweckentfremdet zu haben. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein eigentlich nett gemeinter Hinweis Anstoss für eine solche Diskussionsrunde sein könnte. Von meiner Seite aus aus das Thema hiermit beendet. Wer mit mir unbedingt weiter darüber diskutieren möchte, der mache halt einen neuen Thread auf!

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juli 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Material was die Profis fahren zu argumentieren kommt einer Milchmädchenrechnung gleich. Wenn das Material futsch ist gibts halt Neues.
> Ist altbekannt. Daher völlig belanglos was die fahren.



Eben nicht! Denn es geht, wie ich schon geschrieben hab, nich darum, dass sie gesponsert werden und alles ersetzt kriegen, wenn was kaputt geht! Sondern es geht um die Qualität der Parts! Und da die Argumentation war, dass XT Nabe und ernsthaft trialen, nicht zusammenpassen, macht mein Beispiel mit den Pros und deren Parts schon Sinn! Denn es is völlig egal ob ich bei jedem Wettkampf n neuen ACS bekomm oder ein Jahr mit ner King fahre. Das ACS is _grundsätzlich_ schlechter, des Risiko, dass der Freilauf durchgeht is höher, man tritt ne Weile ins Leere, bis der Freilauf mal greift usw. usw. usw.

Abgesehen davon, schießt du dir mit deiner ACS Story ehrlich gesagt n Eigentor! Denn genauso wie du mit dem ACS keine Probleme hattest/hast, können andere mit ner XT Nabe keine Probleme haben! 



> Fakt ist, dass sich hier im Forum niemand für dieses Laufrad interessieren wird. Grund ist nunmal die Nabe.
> An dieser unumstösslichen Tatsache wird auch Deine Argumentation, lieber Chris King, nichts ändern.



Und wenn er n Laufrad mit ACS Ritzel verkaufen würde, dann würdest es toll finden ge?! Also komm...


----------



## ringo667 (1. Juli 2006)

Sollten in diesem Thread nicht eher Bikeparts feilgeboten, statt Meinungsverschiedenheiten ausdiskutiert, werden?
So wie hier, hier, hier oder hier?


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse, 203mm Scheibe VR, XTR Hebel (links), XTR Bremszug und Aussenhülle. 
Nur etwa 2 Monate gefahren!

Möchte noch 117 incl. Versand haben.


----------



## -|nS5|- (2. Juli 2006)

Habe Diese wunderschöne bremsanlage zu "verschenken" 
na ja amcht mir ein gutes angebot und sie ist euch (siehe bild) 
top zustand 
http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/bike/CIMG3090.JPG
http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/bike/CIMG3091.JPG
http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/bike/CIMG3089.JPG


----------



## Mador (2. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Neue HS33, wurde ein mal gefahren und hat keinen einzigen Kratzer. Ist fÃ¼r vorne, silber und der Hebel ist links.
WÃ¼rde gerne 50â¬ incl. Versand haben.

            MfG Seby


----------



## BastiTrial (2. Juli 2006)

Warum streitet ihr euch nicht über PM?!!!
Also ich seh das nicht so eng mit den Rechtschreibfehler.
Es sollte aber dennoch leserlich bleiben!
Außerdem hat doch jeder gewusst, dass bring3r die *NABE*
meint, oder?!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

Hab noch einen linken XTR Bremshebel zu verkaufen. 1a Zustand!
Preis ist 36 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## tinitram (2. Juli 2006)

jetz doch =)


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

shit lol...


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Juli 2006)

Preissenkung für den xtp2 Rahmen incl. Steuersatz und Innenlager: 
507 Euro incl. Versand. Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (5. Juli 2006)

TA Lenker (74cm, 25,4 mm) und Vorbau (165mm, 35Â°) mit Stahlschrauben.









~ 1 Jahr gefahren: Lenker 20â¬, Vorbau 20â¬ --> zusammen 35â¬ + Versand


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Juli 2006)

Ich verkaufe mein Koxx  XTP rahmen bin es 6 Monate gefahren es hat ein paar Kratzer  mehr nicht.  Die Kettensteben sind 380 und das Tretlager  ist 40 über 0 das Innenlager lasse ich drin ist ein ISIS lager.
Bei Interesse od. fragen  schreibe mir eine PM


----------



## Trail-Trialer (5. Juli 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> TA Lenker (74cm, 25,4 mm) und Vorbau (165mm, 35°) mit Stahlschrauben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bin am lenker interessiert. [email protected] oder 01633123195
Greetz torsten


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Juli 2006)

hat jemand interesse an einer (fast) nagelneuen hs 33 fürs vorderrad.hat nie trial mit gemacht,war an nem city bike montiert.tadellos,sauber einbaubereit für 60 euro Festpreis. mail an:[email protected]


----------



## Boiled (5. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Verkaufe-DMR-Tri...8QQihZ011QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der is och lustig


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (6. Juli 2006)

hi leute vielleicht hat einer hier interesse???
gebt ma bei ebay ,,monty urban ,, ein da kommt dann das bike von meinem freund er heisst bei ebay bikebiker23 also schaut ma rein ist echt in nem geilen zustand


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2006)

Jo geil, bin sowieso grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen bike! Da kuck ich gleich mal - danke für den Tip!


----------



## florianwagner (6. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Jo geil, bin sowieso grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen bike! Da kuck ich gleich mal - danke für den Tip!



heee man das hab ich schon viel früher gesehn...


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (6. Juli 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> heee man das hab ich schon viel früher gesehn...



meinste das monty?ich habe es schon lange vor euch allen gesehn da ICH es reingestellt hab un das meinem freund gehört^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (6. Juli 2006)

Hat dein Freund auch noch ein Univega, das er gern verkaufen möchte?


----------



## TheBASStian (6. Juli 2006)

Jau, ich biete auch mit! Super, dieser Extra-Thread, hätte mich voll geärgert, wenn ich dieses heiße Eisen verpasst hätte!

Also vielen Dank nochmal für diesen Thread, in dem auf das extrem geile Angebot hingewiesen wurde!

Geht bestimmt für einen Hammerpreis weg, will ja jeder! Sind wieder schwer in Mode, die Teile.


----------



## Mador (6. Juli 2006)

Meine Vordere HS33 kÃ¶nnt ihr fÃ¼r 50â¬ haben. Nur einmal gefahren. Silber. EntlÃ¼ftet und Royal Blood ist drin.


----------



## snake999acid (6. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Freund auch noch ein Univega, das er gern verkaufen möchte?



PS: sau krasses Echo unter deinen Fotos chef 
sau geil einfach ^^

mFg rob


----------



## Fabi (7. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Kenny & Wesley Belaey DVD "The Ambassadors"
Bei Interesse bitte mailen.


----------



## roborider (7. Juli 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> PS: sau krasses Echo unter deinen Fotos chef
> sau geil einfach ^^
> 
> mFg rob


 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Juli 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkaufe mein Koxx  XTP rahmen bin es 6 Monate gefahren es hat ein paar Kratzer  mehr nicht.  Die Kettensteben sind 380 und das Tretlager  ist 40 über 0 das Innenlager lasse ich drin ist ein ISIS lager.
> Bei Interesse od. fragen  schreibe mir eine PM


nen xtp mit +4 tretlagerhöhe? normal ist doch 1cm oder?


----------



## trialsrider (7. Juli 2006)

das aufm foto hat auch nur 1cm würde ich sagen!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Juli 2006)

die alten xtps hatten ca 1-2cm über 0, die neuen soweit ich weis +3.


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Juli 2006)

die aktuellen xtps haben +10mm, die vracing haben 40mm!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Juli 2006)

fo real?
dachte die neuen haben mehr


----------



## kingpin18 (7. Juli 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> nen xtp mit +4 tretlagerhöhe? normal ist doch 1cm oder?




jup das hat 40mm ist auch kein normales XTP.


----------



## jockie (8. Juli 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> das aufm foto hat auch nur 1cm würde ich sagen!


Würde auch mal mutmaßen, das die Herstellerangabe _Koxx_ nicht ganz zutrifft und es sich eher um einen ehemals blauen H_oxx_mann-Rahmen handelt, der eine längere Geschichte hat.


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Würde auch mal mutmaßen, das die Herstellerangabe _Koxx_ nicht ganz zutrifft und es sich eher um einen ehemals blauen H_oxx_mann-Rahmen handelt, der eine längere Geschichte hat.




jo das ist er. Aber es ist immer noch ein KOXX


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Tryall ISIS Kurbeln mit 18er Schraubritzel, Rockring und Tryall ISIS 128er Innenlager. Etwa 2 Monate gefahren.

NP ca. 250 Euro. Möchte noch 157 Euro.

Weitere Parts - siehe Signatur.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Juli 2006)

Suche dringend ne MTB Gabel am besten Forxx 180/190...denn hab meine Syntase heute zerlegt...
BITTE MELDET EUCH.

MFG Robi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Juli 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> jup das hat 40mm ist auch kein normales XTP.


xtp-r oder was?


----------



## kingpin18 (8. Juli 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> xtp-r oder was?



Wenn du das so nennen willst und das Unterrohr ist stabieler als das von Koxx.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Juli 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das so nennen willst und das Unterrohr ist stabieler als das von Koxx.




also ein CZAR! 

@ROBI: wie ne Syntace gabel zerlegt?? das geht doch garnet!! :-O


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juli 2006)

XTR V-Brake zu verkaufen. Super Zustand! 77 Euro incl. Versand.

Tryall 47mm HR Felge, schwarzes Felgenband, 32 Loch, silber, einmal geflext, ca. 2 Monate gefahren. Preis ist 45 incl. Versand.

Bilder gibts in meinen Bikemarktanzeigen.

Weitere Parts - siehe Signatur!

Chris


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (8. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Freund auch noch ein Univega, das er gern verkaufen möchte?



hi
also er hatte ma eins kaufe dir besser ein anderes die univega bikes brechen schonmal oft an steuerrohr vom rahmen un das is nit so toll


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (8. Juli 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, ich biete auch mit! Super, dieser Extra-Thread, hätte mich voll geärgert, wenn ich dieses heiße Eisen verpasst hätte!
> 
> Also vielen Dank nochmal für diesen Thread, in dem auf das extrem geile Angebot hingewiesen wurde!
> 
> Geht bestimmt für einen Hammerpreis weg, will ja jeder! Sind wieder schwer in Mode, die Teile.



auf welches bietest du mit


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juli 2006)

Preissenkung für den XTP Rahmen incl. Steuersatz --> 487 Euro incl. Versand!

Weitere Parts - siehe Signatur!

Chris


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Juli 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> also ein CZAR!




ES ist ein KOXX und kein Hoffmann. Der lorenz hat mir ein neue eingebaut wahl das alte so dünn ist siehe MSC-Trialer.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (9. Juli 2006)

besoffen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (9. Juli 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Suche dringend ne MTB Gabel am besten Forxx 180/190...denn hab meine Syntase heute zerlegt...
> BITTE MELDET EUCH.
> 
> MFG Robi



mit ner kona jump fork gibts du dich wahrscheinlich net zufrieden, oder? is halt keine spezielle trialgabel, aber hat scheiben aufnahme und ist saustabil(aber auch kein alu leichtgewicht)


----------



## skywalk (9. Juli 2006)

wegen umstieg auf 26" bleibt mein python 2004 (1045mm) übrig.

hs33 vo & hi mit echo brakebooster 4-punkt
plazmatic bremsbeläge
eno trial freilauf
kool-chain
zoo! lenker, vorbau, gabel
creepy crawler & monty reifen ok
quando naben
ritchey steuersatz
echo kurbeln

bei interesse mail an mich.




mehr bilder gibts in meiner gallerie.


----------



## skywalk (9. Juli 2006)

bei der gelegenheit mal mein erstes noch aus dem keller geholt.
schrott oder sammlerwert?

shimanofreilauf vorne
relativ neues montylaufrad hinten.
echo kurbeln
try all pedale
den rest seht selbst.

lenker ist leicht verbogen. ein neuer ist noch bei.
und die hintere bremse müsste entlüftet werden.

sonst ist es fahrbereit.

bitte um angebote ;-)


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Miche Bahnritzel 15t 1/8" (hat schon leichte Abnutzungserscheinungen). Ca. 2 Monate gefahren.

Mit dabei ist:

- Singlespeedshop Kassettenadapter mit Anpressring, 
präzisions Drehteil made in Germany aus Chrom-Nickel Stahl (X5CrNi18-10), rostfrei 
- Aluminium Distanzringe zum Spacern (2x 10mm, 1x 3mm), made in Germany 
- Shimano HG Lockring mit grossem Durchmesser 

Sieht so aus http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/images/big/adapt4.jpg

Möchte noch 42 Euro incl. Versand haben.

Bei Interessse --> PM


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

Chrisking Classic HR Nabe zu verkaufen. Schwarz, 32 Loch. Freilaufkörper hat eine kleine Einkerbung, ist aber nich weiter schlimm. Habe die Nabe nur 2 Monate gefahren. Verkaufe sie wegen Umstieg auf Disc.

Preis ist 299 Euro plus Versand.
Oder als komplettes Laufrad, mit Tryall 47m Felge, silber, einmal angeflext. Preis auf Anfrage!

Bei Interesse --> PM


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Juli 2006)

Naja das linke Gaberohr ist bis zur hälfte durchgerissen....aber ich muss dazu sagen ich habe sie nicht gerade geschont und fahr die schon knapp 2 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!aL! (9. Juli 2006)

skywalk schrieb:
			
		

> wegen umstieg auf 26" bleibt mein python 2004 (1045mm) übrig.
> 
> hs33 vo & hi mit echo brakebooster 4-punkt
> plazmatic bremsbeläge
> ...



 WAS WILLST DU dafuer ?


----------



## kingspohla (9. Juli 2006)

@chris king:was willstn haben für das innlager(128)?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (9. Juli 2006)

[email protected]!aL! schrieb:
			
		

> WAS WILLST DU dafuer ?




Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Chrisking Classic HR Nabe zu verkaufen. Schwarz, 32 Loch. Freilaufkörper hat eine kleine Einkerbung, ist aber nich weiter schlimm. Habe die Nabe nur 2 Monate gefahren. Verkaufe sie wegen Umstieg auf Disc.
> 
> Preis ist 299 Euro plus Versand.
> Oder als komplettes Laufrad, mit Tryall 47m Felge, silber, einmal angeflext. Preis auf Anfrage!
> ...



Preissenkung für die CK Nabe: 257 Euro incl. Versand!


----------



## skywalk (10. Juli 2006)

gasgas04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


750 inkl. einem neuem satz try all pedale. bei den montierten ist ein käfig gebrochen.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juli 2006)

XTP2 Rahmen incl. Steuersatz jetz nur noch 467 Euro incl. Versand!


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juli 2006)

GT Pedale mit schraubbaren Pins zu verkaufen. Wenig gefahren.

Möchte noch 27 incl. Versand haben.






XTR V-Brake incl. Hebel und Zug, fürs HR, wenig gefahren. Möchte noch 77 euro incl. Versand haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19256&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Juli 2006)

Moin, habe u.U. vor mein Monty zu verkaufen. Hier mal die Ausstattung:

Rahmen Monty 221 Pro ca.3-4 Monate gefahren
Kurbeln Monty 158mm Vielzahn
Innenlager Try All ISIS
Freilauf ENO Trial
Bremse VR Magura Louise 
Bremse HR Magura HS33 '04 hinten mit Try All braun
Laufräder Try All Felge rot und Quando Naben
Gabel neue v!z 20" Disc Gabel vorne (nicht urban)
Steuersatz Cane Creek 
Reifen neuer Maxxis Creepy Crawler hinten, vorne Try All Sticky ( oder wie der nochma heisst, stand lange nicht mehr aufm Bike  )
Lenker Try All Yourself Replica rot
Vorbau Try All

Hätte an 750Euro gedacht. Bin u.U. bereit zu handeln, hab jetzt auch nicht die einzelnen Teilekosten zusammengerechnet.

und hier zum Abrunden noch ein Bild was allerdings veraltet ist und noch z.B. die neue schwarze Gabel fehlt. Aktuelles Bild gibts, wenn ich heim komme:


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Alu-Trialgabel 
Einbauhöhe ca.410mm
Schaftlänge 182mm

Die Gabel ist absolut neu und ungebraucht! würde sie gern selber fahren, aber leider passt die einbauhöhe bei mir nicht.

Möchte noch 55 haben.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

hier bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (12. Juli 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe Alu-Trialgabel
> Einbauhöhe ca.410mm
> Schaftlänge 182mm
> 
> ...




Ist das eine Forxx? Und welche aufnahme ist das 160,180,190?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

nein. keine forx...aber vom der gleichen herstellungsfirma in china! hab die auf nem messestand gekauft. weiß gar nicht mehr wie die hießen. pulo oder so? ...felix weiß das bestimmt!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

ah...steht sogar auf der gabel drauf! PULO


----------



## Domino (12. Juli 2006)

Pulo = Echo


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Juli 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, habe u.U. vor mein Monty zu verkaufen. Hier mal die Ausstattung:
> 
> Rahmen Monty 221 Pro ca.3-4 Monate gefahren
> Kurbeln Monty 158mm Vielzahn
> ...



Wer schiebt hier mein Bike weg


----------



## mainz05er (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich verkaufe:
Stahlflex Shimano SM-HOSE Bremsleitungen fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen

Leitung Vorne 600 mm..

Leitung Hinten 1700 mm...

mit Montagematerial und Dichtungen (4 Ãlschrauben + 4 Dichtungen)

Beachtet die LÃ¤ngen ob diese bei Euch passt, denn ich habe nicht drauf geachtet und vorne isses zu kurz

Neu!
50â¬ inkl Versand!
http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/6189/img01381kz.jpg


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2006)

verkaufe vorderes Laufrad für 26" Trialbikes:

Felge Try All 39mm
Nabe Try All industriegelagert, Disk Aufnahme. Achsbreite 100mm, inkl. Achs-Schrauben
rotes Felgenband

Etwa 2 Monate alt. Läuft 1a, super Zustand.

NP 170 euro. Möchte noch 127 incl. Versand haben.

Chris


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe neue 20" Echo Team Gabel. Die Gabel wurde nur gekÃ¼rzt, aber nicht gefahren. Preis 60â¬. Bei Interesse Pm. 

Tschau


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht kanns ja jemand gebrauchen...

Kettenspanner: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19429 
Vorbau GT: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19428&sort=1&cat=500&page=1 
Lenker GT: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19427&sort=1&cat=500&page=1 
Pedale GT: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19426&sort=1&cat=500&page=1 
Kurbeln Truvativ: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19425&sort=1&cat=500&page=1 
Laufräder mit Odyssey Nabe: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19431


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Juli 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, habe u.U. vor mein Monty zu verkaufen. Hier mal die Ausstattung:
> 
> Rahmen Monty 221 Pro ca.3-4 Monate gefahren
> Kurbeln Monty 158mm Vielzahn
> ...



Zu teuer oder generell kein Interesse ?


----------



## Boiled (14. Juli 2006)

denke mal in der urlaubszeit besteht wenig interesse so viel geld auszugeben

ich such zwar nen gescheites bike aber in 26zoll


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Juli 2006)

Stells doch in Bike Markt...


----------



## esgey (15. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe neue 20" Echo Team Gabel. Die Gabel wurde nur gekürzt, aber nicht gefahren. Preis 60. Bei Interesse Pm.
> 
> Tschau



Hmm....,

auf ne PM antworteste nicht, also frag ich hier.
Ist das die Gabel, welche Du verkaufen möchtest?
Welche Schaftlänge hat sie jetzt?

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber die Gabel ist schon weg.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Juli 2006)

Tryall Kurbeln isis: 89 incl. Versand
Tryall Rockring leftfood: 22 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Juli 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Zu teuer oder generell kein Interesse ?



interesse schon, nur leider keine kohle...

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. Juli 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> interesse schon, nur leider keine kohle...
> 
> Jan



Hier mal das aktuelle Bild mit neuer Gabel!


----------



## tommytrialer (18. Juli 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Hoffmann-20-Tria...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sebis altes hoffmann ist wieder bei ebay....mit gutem preis


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juli 2006)

Try All Brake Booster 26": 27 Euro

HS33 2005 HR, silber, komplette Bremse: 49 Euro

Magura 4 Punkt Halteschellen incl. Schrauben und Hülsen: 17 Euro.

Alles in top Zustand, nur 2 Monate gefahren!

PREISSENKUNG für den xtp2 Rahmen incl. Steuersatz: 407 Euro incl. Versand!


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Juli 2006)

Diverse Bremsbeläge:

2x tryall braun
4x Monty orange

Sind teilweise bissl schief abgebremst...

Möchte noch 17 euro incl. Versand haben.


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2006)

Ich verkaufe dieses hochwertige und robuste Puma shirt (Größe M) von tobsen hier aus dem Forum. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen zu ihm geradelt bin, war mein shirt so durchgeschwitzt, dass er mir freundlicherweise ein frisches gegeben hat. Ich hab es dann nur einmal beim Trialen angehabt - es ist also wie neu!

Möchte noch 30 Euro plus Versand haben!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juli 2006)

ey kannst deine gebrauchten shirts von deinen bareback treffen behalten!


----------



## kingspohla (21. Juli 2006)

hmmmm....en lecker t-shirt....tobi und chris ham schon dringesteckt....

geb dir 70.-â¬ plus versand....

gruÃ.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Juli 2006)

Hätte ne Syntace Trial Gabel anzubieten....1 Tag gefahren...Nagelneu.Bei Interesse PM...preisvorstellung 100 Euro.Schaft leider 160mm.MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2006)

Toxsin Rahmen 
ca 1 Jahr alt. Abzugeben da ich jetzt endlich nen Rahmen mit echter Vbrake Aufnahme will. 
Ãbliche gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen. Man sieht es nicht so sehr auf dem bild aber der Lack ist schon an einigen stellen abgeplatzt da selbst angesprÃ¼ht.
1085 radstand
Preis sollte im +100â¬ bereich liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkaufe dieses hochwertige und robuste Puma shirt (Größe M) von tobsen hier aus dem Forum. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen zu ihm geradelt bin, war mein shirt so durchgeschwitzt, dass er mir freundlicherweise ein frisches gegeben hat. Ich hab es dann nur einmal beim Trialen angehabt - es ist also wie neu!
> 
> Möchte noch 30 Euro plus Versand haben!




   oh man!


----------



## ugly uwe (22. Juli 2006)

irgendwelche nennensweten dellen am shirt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Juli 2006)

na klar, siehst du doch. Die große in der Mitte....


----------



## ugly uwe (22. Juli 2006)

ach kömm hör auf, als ob die nennenswert wäre... pff


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2006)

XTR vbrake bei ebay - nur noch 1 Stunde!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...40009878926&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Juli 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal das aktuelle Bild mit neuer Gabel!



Jetzt mal neuer Festpreis. 715 Euro inc. Versand oder 680 Euro bei Abholung (Raum FFM, Hessen)


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2006)

Preissenkung für die Avid: 107 Euro incl. Versand!


----------



## moth (23. Juli 2006)

99er Monty X-Alp mit HS33 sidblau abzugeben. Hinterrad, Reifen und Kurbel sind NEU! Übliche Gebrauchsspuren, da Stahlrahmen aber nicht so wild...
Das Rad ist derzeit leider nicht fahrbar wegen einem Freilaufproblem... ist aber mit kleinem Aufwand wieder zu richten...
weitere infos/bilder: http://malogrado.de/verkauf/#monty

preis: ka, nehme vorschläge an!!

Gruß Arni


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe Miche Bahnritzel, 15 Zähne: 42 Euro incl. Versand.






Tryall brakebooster: 27 incl. Versand






XTR vbrake: 53,90 incl. Versand






Rest siehe Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2006)

Tryall 26" Felgen: 
39mm, 28h, vorn, silber, rotes Felgenband
47mm, 32h, hinten, silber, rotes Felgenband 

Beide nur 2 Monate gefahren.

Möchte noch 76,90 Euro incl. Versand. 
Oder 36,90 Euro incl. Versand für die vordere und 46,90 Euro incl. Versand für die hintere.


----------



## PeterAnus (25. Juli 2006)

> Verkaufe Koxx



wenn das die polizei sieht...


----------



## curry4king (26. Juli 2006)

Verkaufe diesen rahmen Monty x-lite 2000
wenn man 5 drauf legt kann man noch zwei Top Schellen
mit erwerben (die zum fahren zwingents nötig sind)
Die Schellen Stabilisieren das ganze das besseres fahren ermöglicht
Preis verhandelbar
auf wunsch wäre noch ein Special Tanki Trekking 20" Mantel dabei
so Hier die Bilder 
http://curry4king.weichei2k5.de/otte.JPG

http://curry4king.weichei2k5.de/otte1.JPG

http://curry4king.weichei2k5.de/otte2.JPG


----------



## curry4king (26. Juli 2006)

curry4king schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe diesen rahmen Monty x-lite 2000
> wenn man 5â¬ drauf legt kann man noch zwei Top Schellen
> mit erwerben (die zum fahren zwingents nÃ¶tig sind)
> Die Schellen Stabilisieren das ganze das besseres fahren ermÃ¶glicht
> ...




achja die Schellen halten der Knabe hat mit der Konstruktion noch nen Surver Ã¼ber ne TT gemacht bzw versucht XD eingeweite wissen bescheid xD

und der Rahmen hat an JEDER schweiÃnat nen Riss aber das ist nur zur gewichtsreduzierung


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Juli 2006)

curry4king schrieb:
			
		

> achja die Schellen halten der Knabe hat mit der Konstruktion noch nen Surver über ne TT gemacht bzw versucht XD eingeweite wissen bescheid xD
> 
> und der Rahmen hat an JEDER schweißnat nen Riss aber das ist nur zur gewichtsreduzierung




Du kleiner Witzbold


----------



## !Monty! (26. Juli 2006)

ja und ich hab den super surfer über die tt-platte gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (26. Juli 2006)

haben auch vid aber nur handy xD


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Juli 2006)

Toxsin Rahmen 
ca 1 Jahr alt. Abzugeben da ich jetzt endlich nen Rahmen mit echter Vbrake Aufnahme will. 
Übliche gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen. Man sieht es nicht so sehr auf dem bild aber der Lack ist schon an einigen stellen abgeplatzt da selbst angesprüht.
1085 radstand
Preis: extrem billig! schreibt mir ne PM


----------



## AxLpAc (26. Juli 2006)

cryo cube, da dein pm-ordner voll ist frag ich mal auf diesem weg - brauchst du nach verkauf deines rahmens diese adapter von 4-punkt-aufnahme auf cantisockel zufällig nich mehr? hätte interesse.

grüße, axl...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Juli 2006)

pm fach ist wieder empfangsbereit.
Den Adater bräuchte ich dann nicht mehr. Kannste haben


----------



## schmitti (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,
verkaufe mein KOXX MARC VINCO (radstand 1115)
ist 1 jahr alt, hat einige dellen am unterrohr und kratzer (gebrauchsspuren halt)
rote echo hr. felge (1x geflext) mit Try All Hinterrad-Nabe CNC 26" starr 6-fach 
hr. mantel maxxis Minion 
rote try all felge vorne mit Try All Vorderrad-Nabe
vr. mantel try all sticky
roter try all lenker
tretlager try All ISIS 
kurbeln try all ISIS
ACS Freilauf
hinten hs33 und vorne luise
KOXX forxx gabel (only disc)
singlespeed 15 zähne

preis: 500 vb
weitere infos einfach anfragen, bilder gibts dann die tage.

simon


----------



## B U (27. Juli 2006)

huhu
so,habs jetz endlich mal geschafft eine auflistung zu machen mit teilen die ich loswerden will.

grossman trialrahmen von 04, 26" ,mit schaltauge,rahmen hat einige kratzer und dellen am unterrohr,farbe ist schwarz

grossman trialrahmen von 05, 26" mit montierter gabel und schaltauge,rahmen hat auch ein paar kratzer,sieht aber noch echt gut aus,farbe schwarz,gabel ist grau

verkaufe noch ein try all lenker farbe rot und ein dazu passenden vorbau von ike

als letztes verkaufe ich noch ein laufrad,die nabe ist von try all die felge weiss ich nicht genau,glaube auch von try all,mit scheibenbremsaufnahme

so,das wars,wollte noch fotos hochladen aber die sind so gross das dauert ja ewig.also, fotos sind vorhanden wenn jemand interesse hat kann er welche kriegen,auch bei fragen einfach ne mail an [email protected]


----------



## kingpin18 (27. Juli 2006)

Hi hab mal wieder was zu verkaufen.

RB Lever 

3x Rim 90, 1x Disk 90 , Zylinder 30


 

 

 



Hope Kolbendeckel in Rot für Mono Mini, mit passenden Werkzeug zum lösen 15



 



Rahmen Koxx Xtp2 Short + Innenlager ISIS 300



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



So wer fragen hat PM oder Mail


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2006)

Meinen Toxsin gibts fÃ¼r 90â¬ euro!


----------



## V!RUS (27. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Toxsin gibts für 90 euro!



90?? So wenig? Dann kannst du den auch bei eBay reinstellen, da gibt es sicher mehr.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2006)

ich mein den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. Juli 2006)

hätte von nem kumpel ein arrow clean zero im angebot. es ist noch top in schuß ud etwa 1,5 jahre alt.

bitte um angebote per PN.


----------



## V!RUS (28. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein den Rahmen



Hab ich mir wohl gedacht, ist aber trotzdem wenig.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. Juli 2006)

So mein Bike steht ab heute auch zum verkauf.. ist im Top Zustand ...nix klappert..keine Risse...Keine Beulen...nur Lack Crusher am Unterrohr und natürlich an den Kettenstreben...

ansonsten ist es halt das Monty ti221 06... mit nen paar extras 
- Abant LAufräder mit Titan Speichen Ultra Light
- Maxxis Ultra light Schläuche
- Try-All Reifen
- Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremsen vorne und hinten
- Magnesium Pedalen (alle Pinns noch da   )
- Eno Trial White Industries Freilauf

Gewicht des Bikes liegt so bei 8,68 kg


Rest sieht man ja wohl auf den Bildern 1300,- VB denn alleine die Laufräder kosten 500 Euro und die Hope´s sind auch nicht gerade nen Schnäppchen 
Verkaufe das Bike weil ich mir das neue Monty holen werde... also ist wirklich in einem super Zustand..besser als von WErk aus.. und wenn jemand lieber die Monty Reifen haben will die gibts natürlich im neuen Zustand dazu...


----------



## zoo!king (30. Juli 2006)

verkaufe mein monty 220 hydra disc, mod. 04
habe das bike 05 gekauft und bin etwa ein halbes jahr just for fun gefahren, keine wettkämpfe!!! der zustand ist super, fast keine kratzer, keine dellen oder risse! alle teile sind voll funktionstüchtig, lediglich die vorderradbremse müsste mal entlüftet werden...

weiterhin verkaufe ich:
hinterrad 20" 221 pro 05
vorderradreifen monty 20"
echo vorbau 20" 05
echo lenker 20" 05
monty hinterradnabe 20"

bei interesse oder fragen einfach bei mir melden..
icq nr. 206-843-864
mail: [email protected]


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juli 2006)

Pedros DH Reifenheber zu verkaufen. Damit gehen auch die widerspenstigsten DH Reifen ohne Probleme von der Felge. Kein verbiegen oder abbrechen mehr...

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=20703


----------



## kingspohla (30. Juli 2006)

jo alter das teil hast doch zweimal ?.......naja mal sehn ob du ihn noch hast wenn ich mit kohle bei dir vorbeikomm.......dann drück ich den preis noch en bissl und nehm das ding mit......so fertig.............

gruß.....der tim....


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juli 2006)

n 10er und des Ding gehört dir. Weniger is nich drin. Ich muss ja auch noch von was leben...


----------



## kingpin18 (31. Juli 2006)

So neues Angebot 

Alle RB Lever jetzt für je 75


----------



## schmitti (31. Juli 2006)

So nochmal mit bildern:
Verkaufe hier mein ca. 1 Jahr altes KOXX MARC Vinco

Radstand: 1115 mm

Gabel: Koxx Forxx (only disc)

Vr Bremse: Magura Louise

Hr Bremse: Magura HS33 Modell 2005

vr felge: Rote Try All mit Try All Nabe (39 mm breit) und Try All Stiky Mantel

HR Felge: Rote Echo Felge mit Try All CNC Nabe (48 mm breit) und Maxxis Minion DH Mantel

Lenker: Roter Try All 74 cm breit

Tretlager: Try All ISIS

Kurbeln: Try All ISIS (Länge 175 mm)

Freilauf: ACS (18 Zähne)

Kettenspanner: Point Singlespeed

Rockring: Neuer Try All "leftfoot"


Bike ist auf Singlespeed (15 Zähne hinten) mit Alu-Spacern umgebaut worden.
Hr-Bremse ist frisch entlüftet worden.
Aktuell sind neue "Bärbel"-Beläge und neue Try All Griffe dran.
Die Hr-Felge ist ein knapper Monat alt und einmal angeflext worden.
Am Unterrohr sind einige Dellen vorhanden ansonsten normale Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer).

Preis: 500 VB






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. August 2006)

Verkaufe Echo Team (easy) Gabel 20" . 

Die Gabel wurde bloß einmal gefahren also keine Kratzer oder sowas. Der Schaft passt aber nur noch in ein 110mm Steuerrohr mit abgeschrägtem Montyvorbau. Würde für die Gabel noch 70 (Neupreis 105) haben wollen . Bei Interesse bzw. Fotos einfach PM schreiben.


----------



## Fabi (4. August 2006)

Verkaufe nichts. Preisvorstellung 70â¬ incl. Versand. Bei Interesse bitte mailen.


----------



## andi87 (4. August 2006)

Magura Marta, Hebel rechts, Scheibe neu, Sattel wurde nur ganz kurz gefahren, ebenso wie der Hebel, neues Befestigungsmaterial, grüne a2z beläge. 150
Adamant Rockring. Neu. 20 Euro.
Stahlrockring mit 5 mm stärke für 4 arm kurbeln, unbenutzt. Marke eigenbau. Geht etwas schwer auf die kurbel aber passt auf jeden Fall. 10
Shimano XTR Vorderradnabe unbenutzt, 36 Loch. 35 
Ansonsten auch Preisvorschläge erwünscht.
Gruß
Andi


----------



## MontyXL (4. August 2006)

So hab auch noch was für euch.
Verkaufe mein Monty Ti mir neuen Echo Felgen.
[email protected]
H: 017621714998

greetz
montyxl


----------



## dane08 (5. August 2006)

verkaufe mein arrow clean zero 20 zoll trialbike   vhb. 450
hs33 hr/vr , guter zustand,kein wettbewerb
so ähnlich wie das monty x-lite
bilder per e-mail
email:[email protected]


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. August 2006)

verkaufe...

ZOO! Python CLS06 mit ECHO Parts!

meldet euch einfach per PM oder

E-mail  [email protected]
ICQ  250473344

mfg Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (6. August 2006)

kommt ein neues ÜBER-20"-bike auf den markt oder warum verkaufen alle ihre 20"er???

monty '07


----------



## trialsrider (7. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> kommt ein neues ÜBER-20"-bike auf den markt oder warum verkaufen alle ihre 20"er???
> 
> monty '07



Ne die habens nur endlich gerafft!  

Wollen wieder zur hellen Seite der macht...
und wie in einem anderen Thread erwähnt wurde
soll sich ja durch 20" der Penis zurückbilden oder so....
weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt!


----------



## trialsrider (7. August 2006)

Ach ja ich verkaufe übrigends nun doch mein Norco Trials Ryan Leech edition in rot! Also wenns wer haben will! PM an mich! Preis ist VHB
ne Marzocchi MX COMP ETA nen Race Face Thermo SP steuersatz und ein XTR innelager kann man dazu haben!  

oder icq 277350704







gruß
martin


----------



## roborider (7. August 2006)

Sind XTR Innelager mit ISIS-Kurbeln kompatibel?


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2006)

nein, shimanski hat ne eigene vielzahn aufnahme- OCTALINK


----------



## roborider (7. August 2006)

Ja, aber auf dem Bild sind Hussefelts zu sehen und oben drüber steht was von XTR Innenlager!


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2006)

> ne Marzocchi MX COMP ETA nen Race Face Thermo SP steuersatz und ein *XTR innelager kann man dazu haben!*


Wer lesen kann ist hier mal wieder klar im vorteil


----------



## roborider (7. August 2006)

Na und????
Er sagt, das man nen Steuersatz, ne Gabel und ein Innelager dazu haben kann. Aber meine Frage ist noch offen!


----------



## moth (7. August 2006)

MONTY X-Alp '00 mit HS33 abzugeben. Hinterrad, Kurbeln und Reifen neu! Der Rest ist im üblichen gebrauchten Zustand für son Radl...
200,-







WEITERE BILDER: http://www.malogrado.de/verkauf/#monty


Gruß Arni


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Na und????
> Er sagt, das man nen Steuersatz, ne Gabel und ein Innelager dazu haben kann. Aber meine Frage ist noch offen!



-> 





			
				eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> nein, shimanski hat ne eigene vielzahn aufnahme- OCTALINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (8. August 2006)

hab mein laufrad abzugeben
26zoll
Hügi nabe ca. 3jahre alt leichte einfressspuren am freilaufkörper, sonst gut in schuss
viz felge gold 47 mm, erst 3 mal geflext, läuft noch ziemlich rund

Preis verhandelbar, Kontakt PM


----------



## koxxole (9. August 2006)

verkaufe koxx 20 zoll gabel mit scheibenbremsaufnahme 
 ganz günstig


----------



## skywalk (9. August 2006)

mein python 2004 ist jetzt bei ebay. viel spass mit.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220015697876


----------



## Freestyle Trial (10. August 2006)

HAllo Leute!
Ich verkaufe ne Syntace Trial Gabel.
Ist top in schuß kaum Gebrauchsspuren,
wenige Monate gefahren 
und ungekürzten Gabelschaft 165mm

muss leider verkauft werden wegen mein neuen Rahmen
86Euro will ich noch haben Versand ist inklusive


----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2006)

hallo leute, verkaufe mein octalink innenlager. mÃ¼sste glaub ich 68mm einbaubreite sein, bin mir nicht sicher, ich schau aber noch mal nach. Also das gute stÃ¼ck ist 3monate alt. und nur einmal eingebaut worden. Ich fahr das ding immer noch. Es hat eine achsbreite von 121mm. Wollte noch so 15â¬ dafÃ¼r haben, oder ihr tauscht gegen eins mit 126mm einbaubreite. 
achja wegen fotos, schreibt mir einfach ne PM. aber bilder mÃ¼ssen noch gemacht werden.
gruÃ eisbein


----------



## konrad (13. August 2006)

moin!
hab zwei 26" rahmen aubzugeben.

ZOO! pitbull long '03 (1095mm)+FSA platinum innenlager: 150â¬ inkl. versand.

CZAR long (1095mm),2 monate gefahren,leichte kratzer am unterrohr,sonst i.O. :200â¬ inkl. versand.

bilder auf anfrage.bei interesse-> PM


----------



## trialsrider (14. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> hab zwei 26" rahmen aubzugeben.
> 
> ZOO! pitbull long '03 (1095mm)+FSA platinum innenlager: 150 inkl. versand.
> ...




was willst du denn nun fahren?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, habe u.U. vor mein Monty zu verkaufen. Hier mal die Ausstattung:
> 
> Rahmen Monty 221 Pro ca.3-4 Monate gefahren
> Kurbeln Monty 158mm Vielzahn
> ...



600Euro bei Abholung, ansonsten 600 + anfallende Versandkosten. Brauch langsam echt Kohle. 

Aktuelle Bilder (zumindest wurde das Bike seitdem nicht verändert, siehe Sommerbild  )

1
2 (Das zerfledderte an der Kettenstrebe ist ein Schutz)


----------



## koxxole (14. August 2006)

hier n paar bilder von der koxx 20 zoll gabel und try all kurbeln beides will ich schnell los werden also könnt ihr auch gut mit mir handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (14. August 2006)

tagchen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80017840309&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## snake999acid (14. August 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> tagchen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80017840309&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1



einfach zum kotzen, wenn man bei ebay was sucht und leute meinen ihrem Artikel so viele Namen wie möglich zu geben, ob diese stimmen oder nicht.
siehe Trial Trail .... einfach shit


----------



## konrad (14. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du denn nun fahren?



wenn ich die rahmen los kriege,dann nen KOT...


----------



## V!RUS (14. August 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:
			
		

> einfach zum kotzen, wenn man bei ebay was sucht und leute meinen ihrem Artikel so viele Namen wie möglich zu geben, ob diese stimmen oder nicht.
> siehe Trial Trail .... einfach shit



Haha, ist mir auch aufgefallen, wenn zB ein Monty zum Verkauf steht: "Monty, Echo, Zoo!, GU, Czar, Koxx, Yaabaa, Trial, Trail, BMX, Funbike, Dirt, MTB, Bike."


----------



## wired.erb (14. August 2006)

hallo,

da ein neues trainingsrad (ssp-mtb) fuer den winter hermuss, muss mein trial-radl wieder gehen  

hier ist es:





rahmen: megamo, radstand 1050mm, kettenstrebe 395mm
vorbau: try all
lenker: fsa, gekroepft, 68cm, ritchey steuersatz
bremse vr: julie, 180 mm
bremse hr: hs33 silver, echo 4-punkt-booster
vr: alexrims dm24, 36 speichen, deore-nabe
hr: try all 42 mm, 32 speichen, deore-nabe, shimano-ritzel (18t) (alles neu)
bereifung: maxxis holy roller 26 x 2.4
antrieb: noname-kurbeln (22t), vierkant-innenlager, kmc cool chain (neu), point-spanner  neu
auf wunsch auch mit schaltwerk alivio + schalthebel 9fach
pedale: bbb platform mit schraubpins

preis: 500 + versand.
besichtigung auch gerne nach vereinbarung (bei münchen). ich bin auf der suche nach einem ssp- und scheibentauglichen mtb-rahmen. vielleicht kann man ja auch was tauschen.

liebe gruesse

robert


----------



## kingspohla (14. August 2006)

@snake999acid:kack dir mal nich die hose voll........so sehen halt mehr leute dein angebot....

hier is was los.pfff.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (14. August 2006)

ja versteh ich schon, leute die nach Echo suchen (also Trial) sehen halt dann auch nen TryAll (ebenfalls Trial) etc. pp.
aber leute die nach Tr"ai"l suchen wollen net nen **** Tr"ia"l sehn!
man sowas kotzt


----------



## kingspohla (14. August 2006)

es gibt aber auch leute die es einfach nur falsch schreiben........is ja nich selten das ein trialbike oder sowas unter trail steht.......nur aus diesem grund........


----------



## snake999acid (14. August 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber auch leute die es einfach nur falsch schreiben........is ja nich selten das ein trialbike oder sowas unter trail steht.......nur aus diesem grund........


okay, diskussion kömma beenden


----------



## snake999acid (14. August 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> da ein neues trainingsrad (ssp-mtb) fuer den winter hermuss, muss mein trial-radl wieder gehen
> 
> ...



wie schwer isn das rad?


----------



## wired.erb (14. August 2006)

hat mich auch schon immer mal interessiert. hab mir bei grad nachbarin ne digitale personenwaage ausgeliehen:
10,9 kg
ich bin positiv ueberrascht!

gruss

robert


----------



## kingpin18 (15. August 2006)

RB Design ERGO 1F
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270018690461


RB Design ERGO 1F DB "OS"
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270018692273


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2006)

verkaufe deore bremshebel rechts. Ist neu, verkaufe ihn, weil doppelt gekommen. inkl. bremszug (160cm) kurze (38cm) oder lange (102cm) hÃ¼lle. WÃ¼rde dafÃ¼r 12â¬ haben wolln, aber macht mir angebote.


----------



## wired.erb (16. August 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> da ein neues trainingsrad (ssp-mtb) fuer den winter hermuss, muss mein trial-radl wieder gehen
> 
> ...



was ist los? stimmt was nicht mit dem angebot? der preis is doch in ordnung, oder?


----------



## trail-kob (16. August 2006)

hm... denke eher mal an 350-400 â¬ wÃ¤re angemessen... istzwar ein Julie dran aber was wirklich besonderes ist es nicht, ausser das der Rahmen vom Robi gefahren wurde ... und immernoch so gut aussieht nachdem er inzwischen 2 weitere Besitzer gehabt hatte.


----------



## snake999acid (16. August 2006)

jop seh ich auch so, 350  wären angemessen. aber bei ebay würde ichs au net vertickern, da krigst sonst fast garnix mehr :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wired.erb (16. August 2006)

also hat jemand interesse? dann macht mir mal n angebot...


----------



## snake999acid (16. August 2006)

hast du ernsthaft maxxis holy roller auf dein Trial bike?


----------



## panzerfahrer (16. August 2006)

verkaufe mein koxx xtp 26zoll.ist ca.16 monate alt
denke so an 260euro

bei intresse PM


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2006)

komplett, oder nur rahmen?


----------



## snake999acid (16. August 2006)

denk mal nur der rahmen, oda denkst ud krigst en xtp mit chris king parts und ner marta ?


----------



## panzerfahrer (16. August 2006)

@snake999acid wo her weißt du was ich für parts dran habe?

aber richtig nur der rahmen


----------



## V!RUS (16. August 2006)

panzerfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @snake999acid wo her weißt du was ich für parts dran habe?



Steht in deinem Profil.


----------



## panzerfahrer (16. August 2006)

ach ja haste recht.mußte verstehen bin noch im urlaub und im urlaub kann ich nicht denken


----------



## snake999acid (16. August 2006)

kein stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzerfahrer (17. August 2006)

ach ja ist ein xtp long


----------



## tinitram (17. August 2006)

hab meine Magura einschicken lassen und zwischenzeitlich auf v-brake umgerüstet... irgendwie gefällt mir die v-brake besser. 

Daher hier im Angebot: Die komplett neue und unbenutzte Weisse HS33 von 2003 mit 107cm Leitung und neuen schwarzen Originalbelägen. Die Evoadapter und der Booster sind gebraucht. Den Karton gibts auch noch dazu.

http://www.tinitram.de/angebot/

Falls Ihr euch auf nen Tausch einlassen wollt, ich such noch ne gute Gabel mit V-Brake Sockeln, ansonsten nehm ich auch .. ähm ... .geld.

Angebote per PM

mfg
Martin


----------



## ringo667 (17. August 2006)

Verkaufe braune Koxx Beläge!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120020391457&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


...und verschieden andere Brems- und Laufradteile, sowie eine HS33 vorne mit Stahlflex, Booster und Evo2

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZchris_ringoQQhtZ-1QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0?


----------



## wired.erb (18. August 2006)

hallo,

da anscheinend niemand interesse an dem komplettrad hat biete ich folgende teile an:

rahmen+gabel (megamo, radstand 1050mm, kettenstrebe 395mm, vierkant-innenlager, ritchey steuersatz): 90,-
kurbelgarnitur noname: 15,-
bremse hr (hs33 silver, echo 4-punkt-booster): 40,-
hr (try all 42 mm, 32 speichen, deore-nabe, neuwertig): 100,-





gruss

robert


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (21. August 2006)

IMMERNOCH ZU HABEN! WAS DENN DA LOS? 

Rahmen *Monty 221 Pro* ca.3-4 Monate gefahren
Kurbeln Monty 158mm Vielzahn
Innenlager Try All ISIS
Freilauf ENO Trial
Bremse VR Magura Louise
Bremse HR Magura HS33 '04 hinten mit Try All braun
Laufräder Try All Felge rot und Quando Naben
Gabel neue v!z 20" Disc Gabel vorne (nicht urban)
Steuersatz Cane Creek
Reifen neuer Maxxis Creepy Crawler hinten, vorne Try All Sticky ( oder wie der nochma heisst, stand lange nicht mehr aufm Bike )
Lenker Try All Yourself Replica rot
Vorbau Try All

600Euro bei Abholung, ansonsten 600 + anfallende Versandkosten. Brauch langsam echt Kohle. 

Aktuelle Bilder (zumindest wurde das Bike seitdem nicht verändert, siehe Sommerbild  )

1
2 (Das zerfledderte an der Kettenstrebe ist ein Schutz)[/QUOTE]


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

verkaufe hier mein 20" Trial Rahmen (grossman) http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&item=260023719267&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1 
könnt ja mal looky machen...
bei interesse ...........kaufen............ oder mich anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. August 2006)

immernoch hier:
20" try-all VR-frische flexung+HS33 '05(dicht!) mit stahlflexleitung+braune koxx bloxxs


----------



## kingpin18 (24. August 2006)

So die letzten beiden sind noch da und für den Preis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/RB-Design-Ergo-1...QQihZ017QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## [email protected]_C (24. August 2006)

das is ja echt schön für dich das die letzten noch da sind, das interessiert nur keinen


----------



## KermitB4 (24. August 2006)

Hallo

@ Konrad: Was soll denn das olle Laufrad kosten? Wie oft wurde es geflext?

MFG


----------



## steviewonder (25. August 2006)

Verkaufe:

ECHO Control Modell 2004

Das Bike wurde im Mai 2006 neuwertig gekauft.
Bremsen vorne Magura Louise, hinten HS-33.
Rahmengrösse L, Radstand 1085mm.

Das Bike wurde ausschließlich zum Grundlagentraining benutzt.
Lediglich die üblichen kleinen Kratzer, keinerlei Dellen am Rahmen.

Preis: 800 Euro.
Für weitere Infos oder Bilder, mailen an:
[email protected]

PS: am liebsten an Selbstabholer, zur Not geht auch Versand.


----------



## zoo!king (26. August 2006)

verkaufe:

zoo! python 20" rahmen incl industriegelagertem steuersatz, echo vorbau und zoo! lenker!!!
die teile wurden etwa ein halbes jahr gefahren und sind in einem guten zustand. der rahmen hat wenige kratzer aber keine risse oder beulen!
bei interesse beantworte ich gern fragen und schicke bilder...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (26. August 2006)

schick mal bitte ein paar bilder und deine preisvorstellung.
Gruß torsten 

[email protected]


----------



## ringo667 (27. August 2006)

*Pure Power Brake Booster für Magura Evo1 und Evo2*
*Magura Evo1 Apapter*
*Koxx HS33 Trial Bremsschuhe Braun, so gut wie neu*
*Ein Satz HS33 Bremsschuhe grau für vorne u.,hinten*
*Magura Evo1 Apapter*
*Ein Satz HS33 Bremsschuhe Schwarz für vorne u.,hinten*
*Shimano SIS Shifter 3-Fach *Neu**
*Shimano Deore LX Shifter 8-Fach*
*Shimano Sora Schaltwerk RD3300 7/8 Fach*
*Rennrad-cassette SunRace fast neu*
*Shimano V- Brake Bremsschuhe *NEU* OVP BR-MC40/T400*
*Magura HS33 Mit Evo2 Adapter Vorne + Stahlflex +Booster*
*LR Satz Shimano XT mit Mavic XM-317 Felge*

Auktionen enden alle heute abend!!!


----------



## koxxrider (27. August 2006)

verkaufe: try all hr nabe fÃ¼r 20" bikes mit kettenspanner und schrauben.
             gebraucht ist und sieht aber wie neu aus.   35â¬

             fotos folgen, kÃ¶nnen bei ineresse aber auch bei mir per pm angefordert werden


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. August 2006)

Hab grad meinen RB Hebel vom Kingpin mit der Post bekommen. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ebenso wie Bike Lane, funktioniert auch immer super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. August 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad meinen RB Hebel vom Kingpin mit der Post bekommen. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ebenso wie Bike Lane, funktioniert auch immer super.



aha!  und verkaufen tust du dieses Wissen ja?


----------



## isah (28. August 2006)

das mit bike lane kann ich bestätigen, super schnell und zuverlässig


----------



## Fabi (28. August 2006)

Na isah, da kannst du doch jetzt noch einen Verkäufer-Bewertungs-Thread erstellen, denn dies ist der Verkaufe-Thread und hier gehören keine Bewertungen rein.


----------



## koxxrider (28. August 2006)

verkaufe: try all nabe http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=23045


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. August 2006)

Verkaufe: 
Laufrad Vr 1: 
Hügi 240 Nabe
Try-All Felge (Silber)
Sapim Messerspeichen
DT-Alunippel (Schwarz)

110


Laufrad Vr 2: 
Viz Nabe (Gold)
Echo Felge (Schwarz)
Sapim Messerspeichen
DT-Alunippel (Gold)

110


Laufrad Hr 3:

Bt-Nabe (Schwarz)
Echo Felge (Schwarz)
Sapim Messerspeichen
DT-Alunippel (Gold)

110


Vorbau:

Try-All Oversized 130mm 20° inclusive Aheadkappe

20


Lenker:

Try-All Oversized

35


Die Teile sind alle gebraucht, befinden sich aber in einem guten Zustand! Auf Nachfrage schieße ich auch nochmal Bilder.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. August 2006)

Bei Interesse pm.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. September 2006)

soo mein neuer Rahmen ist da mit vbrake mounts - bilder kommen bald -  also steht mein vorheriger zum verkauf

Toxsin Rahmen 
ca 1 Jahr alt. Abzugeben da ich jetzt endlich nen Rahmen mit Vbrake Aufnahme hab.
Übliche gebrauchsspuren aber keine Dellen. Man sieht es nicht so sehr auf dem bild aber der Lack ist schon an vielen stellen abgeplatzt da selbst angesprüht.
1085 radstand
tretlager ca +20mm
385 streben
Preis: extrem billig! schreibt mir ne PM


----------



## 525Rainer (1. September 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> soo mein neuer Rahmen ist da mit vbrake mounts - bilder kommen bald -


wie lang hats jetzt gedauert insgesammt? hast ihn scho vermessen? bilder her!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. September 2006)

also entweder hab ich glück gehabt oder viele haben pech gehabt.
Bei meinem stimmt fast alles.
Das einzige was sie nicht gemacht haben obwohl ich es ihnen geschrieben hab (mit skizzen) ist der lochabstand der 2 aufnahmen.
Ich wollte die vbrakes 102mm und die maguras 98mm lochabstand haben.
Beide sind aber 100mm auseinander... find ich aber nicht weiter tragisch.
Alles andere an der Geo passt
Sieht auch sehr schön aus der Rahmen.

Fotos kommen sobald ich ein Innenlagerschlüssel gefunden hab der lang genug ist ein 128mm BB zu montieren.
Ist aber noch nicht sicher ob ich maguras montieren könnte. Vielleicht schleift da die Kurbel dran. Meine magura aufnahmen sind ja unterhalb (also auf der andren seite) der Strebe. Oben drauf sind vbrake aufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmeise (2. September 2006)

Ja hi^^...ich habe eine Trialbike von Marco Hösel...wisst ja wer da is^^...so das wollte ich vllt. los werden. Is auch ein Autogramm von ihm und Andi Lehmann drauf...was meint ihr wieviel ich dafür noch bekommen...zustand bis auf die kratzer...sehr gut.


----------



## V!RUS (2. September 2006)

Was hast du denn alles an Teilen verbaut?


----------



## Spacepat (3. September 2006)

Zu verkaufen ist mein Coustellier Saint Blaise.... Habe mit meinem Handgelenk wieder probleme und mein Arzt meint die Belastung ist zu gross fürs Handgelenk!!!   Bilder gibts in meiner Gallerie.

Macht mir ein faires Angebot!!!! Für weitere Fragen bitte PN!!! Verschickt wird ab Deutschland von meinem Kumpel aus.....

Gruss Patric


----------



## koxxrider (3. September 2006)

naja wegen den kratzern wÃ¼rde ich dir vllt noch 120â¬ geben. aber nur weil ich heute einen guten tag habe. hast du fotos?


----------



## trialsrider (3. September 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> naja wegen den kratzern würde ich dir vllt noch 120 geben. aber nur weil ich heute einen guten tag habe. hast du fotos?



 Rene du Sack! Hau den armen doch net so übern Tisch!

Da kriegst du locker mal das 6fache für!  

Woher haste das Rad denn genau? von ihm direkt geklaut oder was...


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. September 2006)

über 700 eus für einen rahmen aus zweiter hand? das glaubst du doch selber nich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. September 2006)

Verkaufe HüGi 240 HR Nabe
2 1/2 Jahre alt, Zahnscheiben und Federn wurden erst kürzlich komplett gewechselt und das Innenleben gereinigt.
Der Freilauf hat übliche Einkerbungen aber funktioniert einwandfrei
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. September 2006)

bild


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. September 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> Laufrad Vr 1:
> Hügi 240 Nabe
> Try-All Felge (Silber)
> ...



Lenker und Vorbau sind leider nicht mehr zu verkaufen.

Gewichte und Bilder von den laufrädern kommen nächste diese Woche.


----------



## trialsrider (4. September 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> über 700 eus für einen rahmen aus zweiter hand? das glaubst du doch selber nich oder?




Soweit ich das verstanden habe geht es um ein komplett bike...

oder??


----------



## panzerfahrer (4. September 2006)

jetzt ist mein kleines Baby bei ebay zu ersteigern 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00024397139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Bike Lane (4. September 2006)

Hi,

verkaufe monty ti 221 lenker von 2006. ist absolut neuwertig und wurde fast nicht gebraucht. verkaufe ihn, weil ich nicht mehr triale. will noch 40 euro inklusive versand. es sind am lenker keine macken noch kratzer oder sonstiges.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## Spacepat (5. September 2006)

Zu verkaufen ist mein Coustellier Saint Blaise.... Habe mit meinem Handgelenk wieder probleme und mein Arzt meint die Belastung ist zu gross fürs Handgelenk!!!  Bilder gibts in meiner Gallerie.

Macht mir ein faires Angebot!!!! Für weitere Fragen bitte PN!!! Verschickt wird ab Deutschland von meinem Kumpel aus.....

Gruss Patric


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. September 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> Laufrad Vr 1:
> Hügi 240 Nabe
> Try-All Felge (Silber)
> ...



hier mal bilder vom hinterrad. wiegt übrigens 1128gramm inclusive chrisking ritzel was auch zum verkauf steht!!!


----------



## panzerfahrer (7. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00024397139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## moth (7. September 2006)

99er Monty X-Alp mit HS33 sidblau abzugeben. Hinterrad, Reifen und Kurbel sind NEU! Übliche Gebrauchsspuren, da Stahlrahmen aber nicht so wild...
Das Rad ist derzeit leider nicht fahrbar wegen einem Freilaufproblem... ist aber mit kleinem Aufwand wieder zu richten...
weitere infos/bilder: http://malogrado.de/verkauf/#monty

Perfektes Rad für die ersten "Schritte"!!

preis: 200,- da letztens erst 150 eus für laufrad, reifen und kurbel reingesteckt...

verkaufe wegen umstieg auf 26" adamant

Gruß Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (10. September 2006)

Verkaufe mein hinteres *Laufrad*:

*Hügi 240* mit einem Paar Ersatz-Zahnscheiben, *Alex DX32* (ungebohrt, 2x geflext, sehr solide [perfekt für Anfänger!]), glaube standard DT-Speichen (solide).

Werde alles putzen und den freilauf auch putzen und frisch Öl reinmachen.

Preisvorstellung so gut 100,-

Wenn ich es nicht loswerde kann ich auch Felge und Nabe getrennt verkaufen aber zusammen wär mir lieber.

Der Zustand ist wirklich top. Mir ist kein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag bekannt, werde das aber nochmal prüfen, hab das Bike bei meinen Eltern stehn...

Bild im Neuzustand (sieht jetzt kaum anders aus): klick


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. September 2006)

Verkaufe ZOO! Python CLS06 20"!

7monate gefahren kratzer aber keine Dellen usw.

verkaufe das bike mit nagelneuer scheibenbremse wahlweise rechter oder linker Hebel oder ohne VR-Bremse!

falls nur interesse am Rahmen besteht würde ich ihn auch ohne die Pars verkaufen

verkaufe die parts auch einzeln (wenn ich den Rahmen verkauft habe...)

Bild

bei Interesse bitte melden per

PM oder ICQ 250473344

mfg Heiko


----------



## panzerfahrer (11. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00024397139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. September 2006)

Verkaufe 2 Magura HS33 Hinterrad. Einmal eine komplette mit nur ein paar kratzern und eine die Entlüftet und befüllt werden sollte (Hebel wurde weiß gelackt).

Bei Interesse PM, geb sie Billig her


----------



## isah (12. September 2006)

ich verkauf mein bike ohne rahmen.. wenn jemand nen komplett bike will kann ich die teile dem jan schicken und er baut nen neuen, beliebigen rahmen ein, der preis von dem rahmen kommt dann halt drauf.

teile liste waere wie folgt..

tryall kurbeln, tryall isis tretlager
eno trial entfettet, kein durchrutschen 
relativ neue kmc cool chain
hinten: echo felge, tryall nabe, 12T ritzel, 
irgend ein schlauch, reifen ist ein tryall 
vorne: reifen ist monty, nabe TA, felge TA
disc ist ne Magura Louise mit schwarzem hebel,
frischt entlueftet, 160 mm louise scheibe
monty lenker, zoo vorbau, hs33 hinten mit wasser und titanschrauben
pedale sind tioga mit ind. lager, griffe sind TA weiss, steuersatz ist so ein trialmarkt.de noname, gabel eine koxx forxxx

ich denk mal das wars.. bilder krieg ich auch her, bei bedarf einfach schreiben. meine tel nr gibts auf anfrage, icq und msn steht im profil. macht einfach paar vorschlaege, wenn es so nicht klappt verkauf ich das zeug einzelnd..


----------



## ruebe295 (15. September 2006)

Verkaufe Monty 221TI 2004 Farbe silber.
Zustand gut,die trialüblichen Gebrauchsspuren.
Bremse vorn Martha SL
Bremse hinten HS 33 Beläge Zoo grün.
Freilauf ENO
Felge hinten TRYALL gelocht schwarz 48mm ca.3 Monate alt,Reifen Monty Eagle Claw neu.
Felge vorne,komplett neu,Monty Nabe mit TryAll Felge schwarz,gelocht
Reifen neu.
Kette KHC-Collapse neu.
Preis VHB
Bilder werden auf Wunsch geschickt,Nachricht bitte per PN.
Gruss Ruebe


----------



## Kölle (15. September 2006)

Hi zusammen,
Versteigere meine Chris King Classic Hub (32 Loch, 6 Monate gefahren):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Chris-King-Class...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingpin18 (16. September 2006)

Hi hab wieder was zum verkaufen

Vorbau Try All N.U.C. Oversize 130mm 20Â° 20â¬ mit rechnung
Vorbau Noname 120mm 7Â° 10â¬
Lenker Oversize ohne schrift 31,8mm klemmung 25â¬
Griffe zum schrauben 7â¬

wer interesse hat einfach mailen oder PM


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. September 2006)

Verkaufe Monty 221 Ti 06.
Zustand sehr gut.
Ausstattung orginal ausser Eno-Freilauf und andere Pedale.
DasRad ist sehr gepflegt und wurde von meinem Sohn in der Klasse U11 gefahren.
Hinten wurde vor kurzem eine Hope-Bremse montiert.
Preis VHB
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (18. September 2006)

tag leute...

ich hab noch zwei große MEGAMO banner zu verkaufen...
sie sind 160cm x 70cm groß und haben nen großen MEGAMO schriftzug in schwarz und weiß in der mitte...
das banner ist aus sehr gutem dicken stoff gemacht und besitzt 4 metallösen an den ecken zum aufhängen....

dachte so an 20 das banner....VHB

also bei interesse bitte ne pm an mich, dann kann ich auch paar bilder schicken...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. September 2006)

Hab hier noch immer 2 Magura HS33 beide haben denn Hebel Rechts

1te Ist befüllt und einsatzfähig alles bei , inkl. Beläge Rote/ Preis 40 inkl. Versand

2te Magura ist eher für Bastler, sollte befüllt und entlüfftet werden, weiß aber nicht ob was kaputt ist....sollte aber ok sein oder ebend als ersatzteil lager  
Preis wäre 25 Inkl. Versand

Bei interesse PM


----------



## Trialmaniac (22. September 2006)

Hallo,

Verkaufe wegen Hobbyaufgabe Rahmen, Gabel und neue Bremsbeläge:






Größeres Bild

Die Bremsbeläge sind neu und unbenutzt. Die anderen Teile wurden zwar im Juli 2004 gekauft, sind aber wenig benutzt: ca. 3 Monate in 2004 gefahren, 2 Monate Anfang 2005, steht seitdem unbenutzt hier.

Alle Preise sind verhandelbar, bei Interesse bitte PM (Private Nachricht), weitere Fotos dann per Mail.


*- 2 Stück/1 Paar neue V-Brake Beläge transparent (NP 14) für VB 11 Euro*





Größeres Bild


*- Zoo Boa Rahmen 26"* (NP damals 395)
Lenkwinkel 72,5° Radstand: 1055 mm, Kettenstreben: 385 mm, V-Brake Aufnahmen





Größeres Bild




Größeres Bild

Hat ein paar der üblichen Kratzer, aber keine Dellen oder Risse. Inklusive Innenlager, beides im sehr guten Zustand. Inklusive Miniseat.

*VB 120 Euro inklusive:* Echo Miniseat (NP 12) und XT BB-ES71 Innenlager Octalink (NP 27,-)

Auf Wunsch passende Ritchey Comp 400 mm Stütze und Schnellspanner für 10 Euro dazu. Geht prima um zur nächsten Location zu biken, und dann Wechsel auf Miniseat...


*- Gabel Echo Urban 26"* (NP damals 135,- zurzeit 105,-) mit V-Brake / Disc Aufnahmen





Größeres Bild




Größeres Bild

Auch hier nur ein paar übliche Kratzer, sehr guter Zustand.

*VB 50 Euro*


Alles zusammen für VB 170 Euro. Ich denke damit kann man sich recht günstig ein Bike aufbauen, sicherlich auch für Einsteiger interessant...


----------



## robs (24. September 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein hinteres *Laufrad*:
> 
> *Hügi 240* mit einem Paar Ersatz-Zahnscheiben, *Alex DX32* (ungebohrt, 2x geflext, sehr solide [perfekt für Anfänger!]), glaube standard DT-Speichen (solide).
> 
> ...




So, habe es mal ausgebaut und den Reifen runtergezogen...    1240g inkl. Felgenband, Kein sichtbarer (habe keinen Zentrierständer) Höhen- oder Seitenschlag.

Einen Interessenten für die Nabe habe ich. Wenn der definitiv kaufen will, gibts also wohl die Felge auch einzeln. Allerdings nicht ganz billig, ist ja einwandfrei.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. September 2006)

HS 33 bei Ebay drinne! Noch bis Heute um 15.07 Uhr also Zusschlagen ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/HS-33-Hinterrad-...7QQihZ014QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingpin18 (24. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70032893103&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (25. September 2006)

Ich habe eien schöne Syntace Gabel zu verkaufen und eine Echo Pure.
Beide Top in schuß 
bei Intresse eine PN bitte


----------



## trialteil (25. September 2006)

also verkaufe MONTY urban06er 6monate alt 5monate davon hat es urlaub im keller gehabt,also noch top hinten hs11 . nähe köln tel 01747330566


----------



## Koxxfreak (26. September 2006)

Schönen guten tag ich wollt schonmal bescheid sagen im oktober gibts die chance ein Monty der spitzenklasse zu kaufen, und zwar meins:

ich verkaufe mein Monty 2006
der rahmen ist 4 monate alt und die gabel 2

jetzt zu den den sachen die es so besonders machen.

es ist ausgestattet mit!!!!!!!!!!!!
silbernen echofelgen 
messerspeichen ( gibts nicht zu kaufen hab ich anfertigen lassen)
titantretlager 
rote Chris King
titan ritzel ( das goldene)
vorne marta kolben mit RB hebel (schwarz)
hinten hs mit carbonbuster und dem 06 hebel von Echo ( in Gold )

als extra gibts noche ein satzt echofelgen dazu als ersatzt die aufgefräst sind wie die von benito. halt nur breiter.

bei intresse einfach eine mail schicken dort bekommt ihr natürlich auch bilder.
[email protected]


----------



## ecols (26. September 2006)

Koxxfreak schrieb:


> Kurze Räder (MONTYS) Springen hör.
> Das ist genetisch festgelegt.



ich hör sie auch springen.. *hüpf* *hüpf* *schiach* *schiach*


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. September 2006)

sry... internet spinnt falscher Thread!

Monty


----------



## Freestyle Trial (28. September 2006)

Hey Leute.Ich hab hier noch nen luxus Vorderrad 26" zu verkazfen.
Blau eloxierte Tune Scheibenbremsnabe is2000 mit 1.8/2.0 Dt-Swiss Speichen
und einer schwarzen Koxxfelge 38mm mit weiÃem Felgenband.
Top zustand.keine Delle Acht oder Ã¤hnliches.
wollt noch 80â¬ haben


----------



## Trialmaniac (2. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniac schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *- 2 Stück/1 Paar neue V-Brake Beläge transparent (NP 14) für VB 11 Euro*
> 
> ...



Gabel ist verkauft, Bremsbeläge und Rahmen sind noch zu haben. Wie gesagt Beläge sind neu und der Rahmen wurde insgesamt nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gefahren, steht seit einem Jahr unbenutzt hier. Ist der Preis zu hoch


----------



## MontyXL (3. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

verkaufe mein 20" Monty ti 06.
Felgen Try all.
Vrb. Formula Oro
Hrb. Hope mono Trial.
Freilauf eno Trial.
Magnesium Pedalen mit Industrielager.
Keine Dellen.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich miste meinen Keller ausund das ist ne menge, mehr als ich hier reinschreiben kann und möchte. wenn jemand was braucht, trial oder freeridemäßiges, möge er bitte fragen und ich werde schnellstmöglich suchen und bericht erstatten. 
Bremsen, Lenker, Werkzeug, Laufräder, Rahmen, Kurbeln und pedale, Vorbauten,Sättel.... gebraucht, teilweise nicht mehr ganzschön aber alles ansich funktionstüchtig. 
fotos gibt es dann auf anfrage dann brauch ich nciht alles zu fotografieren.


----------



## trialsrider (3. Oktober 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich miste meinen Keller ausund das ist ne menge, mehr als ich hier reinschreiben kann und möchte. wenn jemand was braucht, trial oder freeridemäßiges, möge er bitte fragen und ich werde schnellstmöglich suchen und bericht erstatten.
> Bremsen, Lenker, Werkzeug, Laufräder, Rahmen, Kurbeln und pedale, Vorbauten,Sättel.... gebraucht, teilweise nicht mehr ganzschön aber alles ansich funktionstüchtig.
> fotos gibt es dann auf anfrage dann brauch ich nciht alles zu fotografieren.



trial lenker?? wäre fein....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. Oktober 2006)

hallo! hat jemand noch rb-hebel zu verkaufen? suche ein für hinten(hs) und ein für vorne(disk)....gruß..henrik


----------



## soma (4. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> trial lenker?? wäre fein....!





kingpin18 schrieb:


> Hi hab wieder was zum verkaufen
> Lenker Oversize ohne schrift 31,8mm klemmung 25
> 
> wer interesse hat einfach mailen oder PM


----------



## nightwalker (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein Monty 220 Hydra. 
Das Fahrrad hat Magura Hydraulikbremsen HS 33.
Ich habe das Farrad 1,5 Jahre gefahren.
(Komme aus der Gegend um Nürnberg)

Ich möchte für das Bike noch 330 haben. (Neupreis ca. 750)

Antwort per PM


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe eine Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse, Sattel is für 160mm HR (wenn man die vorne fährt braucht man ne 180er Scheibe), Hebel rechts, 200mm Scheibe. Bin sie nur 3 Tage gefahren, Zustand wie neu. Incl. OVP und Rechnung.
Möchte noch 160 incl. Versand haben.

Dann hab ich noch einen Custom disc Rahmen (von Mielec) zu verkaufen. Der is (zum zweiten mal) nich so geworden wie ichs wollte. Radstand is mir einfach zu lang. Bin ihn nur 3 Tage gefahren. Preis ist 199 incl. Versand. Oder 249 incl. Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz und Truvativ Giga Pipe Team SL Innenlager.

Geo mit ner Echo Control Disc Gabel:

- Radstand ca. 1110mm
- Tretlager ca. +20mm
- Kettenstreben 375mm
- Steuerrohr 115mm
 - Lenkwinkel kommt mir bissl flach vor, vielleicht is deswegen der Radstand so lang geworden...
 - Discaufnahme hinten is +40mm. Man kann also mit nem Standard IS Sattel ne 200mm Scheibe fahren. Discaufnahme und Ausfallende is aus einem Stück. Hab ich selber entworfen. Is nich ganz so geworden wie ichs wollte, aber naja...
- CNC yoke oben und unten
- matt schwarz
















Bei Interesse bitte ne email schicken! Bessere Bilder auf Anfrage.


----------



## zumitrial (6. Oktober 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, habe ein geiles 20" GT trialer zu verkaufen. Das Bike ist ist in einem top zustand, neu gepulvert in original farbe plus dekor. die Parts sind wie gewohnt bei GT erste Sahne: CNc Kurbeln usw. der Preis ist VHB auf anfrage unter: Sebastian 0172/6047950 oder 07666/1706



Ist das Fahrrad noch zu verkaufen wenn ja wie viel willst du da für haben und haßt du ein paar Fotos?


----------



## zumitrial (7. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Ach ja ich verkaufe übrigends nun doch mein Norco Trials Ryan Leech edition in rot! Also wenns wer haben will! PM an mich! Preis ist VHB
> ne Marzocchi MX COMP ETA nen Race Face Thermo SP steuersatz und ein XTR innelager kann man dazu haben!
> 
> oder icq 277350704
> ...



Hi,wie viel willst du für das Fahrrad haben?


----------



## isah (7. Oktober 2006)

zumitrial schrieb:


> Ist das Fahrrad noch zu verkaufen wenn ja wie viel willst du da für haben und haßt du ein paar Fotos?





> 12.10.2003, 11:06


----------



## trialsrider (7. Oktober 2006)

zumitrial schrieb:


> Hi,wie viel willst du für das Fahrrad haben?



Also es ist nur noch der Rahmen da mit einigen Teilen...
Halbe Laufräder Gabel Steuersatz und so! Also keine Ahnung...
also mit Gabel und Steuersatz und Innenlager so 300
vlt! Weil die Gabel noch super neu ist und der Race Face Steuersatz
auch kaum gefahren ist! Oder mach du nen Vorschlag!  


Martin


----------



## curry4king (7. Oktober 2006)

für 300 kriegste nen halbes Monty wenn dus einzelnt kaufst^^

besser als die laube da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (7. Oktober 2006)

curry4king schrieb:


> für 300 kriegste nen halbes Monty wenn dus einzelnt kaufst^^
> 
> besser als die laube da



Kommt drauf an was mann machen will du holzkopp!  
Und an nem Monty ist bestimmt keine Marzocchi Federgabel
und nen Race Face steuersatz!
Und mach mit nem Monty mal nen 360° über dirthügel!  

Also maul zu wenn man keine Ahnung hat!  

Gott bin ich böse! 

Martin


----------



## curry4king (7. Oktober 2006)

woher soll ich wissen das der Dirt fahren will

mr. Trialgott.....


----------



## trialsrider (7. Oktober 2006)

curry4king schrieb:


> mr. Trialgott.....



 danke danke!  

Ne war ja nur spaß!
Aber wenn er Trial fahren wollte würde er ja kein
Street/Dirt bike kaufen oder?  

War nicht böse gemeint!  

Martin


----------



## curry4king (7. Oktober 2006)

...dachte du willst ihn des ding zum Trial fahren andrehen zum dirt is des was anderes...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe eine Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse, Sattel is für 160mm HR (wenn man die vorne fährt braucht man ne 180er Scheibe), Hebel rechts, 200mm Scheibe. Bin sie nur 3 Tage gefahren, Zustand wie neu. Incl. OVP und Rechnung.
> Möchte noch 160 incl. Versand haben.
> 
> Dann hab ich noch einen Custom disc Rahmen (von Mielec) zu verkaufen. Der is (zum zweiten mal) nich so geworden wie ichs wollte. Radstand is mir einfach zu lang. Bin ihn nur 3 Tage gefahren. Preis ist 199 incl. Versand. Oder 249 incl. Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz und Truvativ Giga Pipe Team SL Innenlager.
> ...



Hier mal bessere Bilder:















Bei Interesse -> EMAIL


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

schön ist das rad schon geworden, Chris
Was holst du dir jetzt für eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (10. Oktober 2006)

hab jketzt mal ne liste gemacht....


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe coustillier saint blaise frame  -----   preis 100euro






foto

foto


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe:

zwei TryAll Vorbauten und einen TryAll Lenker, alles 25,4 mm.

Bei Interesse PM.




[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302351"]
	
[/URL]
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302350"]
	
[/URL]
[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/302349"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## phil2025 (13. Oktober 2006)

hi ist das monty 220 hydra noch zu haben????
ich würde mich dafür interressieren
falls du icq hast kannste mich ja mal adden
219-671-902


----------



## trialsrider (13. Oktober 2006)

phil2025 schrieb:


> hi ist das bike noch zu haben????
> ich würde mich dafür interressieren
> falls du icq hast kannste mich ja mal adden
> 219-671-902



 ALTER!!! erst denken DANN schreiben!
Du musst schon jemanden ansprechen in
dem Thread hier waren bestimmt so an die 100 Bikes
zu verkaufen! Also musste auch sagen welches radl du haben willst  

Falls du das Coustellier vom Rainer meinst...das silberne
das ist ein 26" also Männer Rad...kein kleines Monty....


----------



## Fabi (13. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe Surly 17T Ritzel, siehe Link in der Signatur.


----------



## phil2025 (13. Oktober 2006)

nightwalker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe mein Monty 220 Hydra.
> Das Fahrrad hat Magura Hydraulikbremsen HS 33.
> ...



hi nightwalker haste das beike noch da??
wenn ja meld dich mal bei mir  

icq:  219-671-902


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hier mal bessere Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rahmen ist verkauft. Bremse ist noch zu haben!

Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse, Sattel is für 160mm HR (wenn man die vorne fährt braucht man ne 180er Scheibe), Hebel rechts, 200mm Scheibe. Bin sie nur 3 Tage gefahren, Zustand wie neu. Incl. OVP und Rechnung.

Preis ist 150 incl. Versand. Ne 28 Loch Tryall VR Felge für 26" in silber, mit rotem Felgenband, gibts gratis dazu, sofern ichn großen Karton finde...

Bei Interesse -> EMAIL


----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Fabi schrieb:


> Verkaufe Surly 17T Ritzel, siehe Link in der Signatur.



geil schenks mir!


----------



## ChristophK (14. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe

RooX Bomber DH 4.0 DH-Lenker schwarz neuwertig!! nur ca. 1,5 Monate gefahren 620 mm breit 30â¬

RooX DannyÂ´s DH-Stem 110mm, 25Â°, schwarz, nur ca. 1,5 Monate gefahren, 35â¬

Hinterrad bestehend aus SRAM 7.0 Nabe, DT Champion Speichen, Sun Rhyno Lite Felge (32L), neuwertig 35â¬

Deore LX Kurbelsatz inkl. KettenblÃ¤tter (42Z,32Z,22Z), und Innenlager Kurbel hat normale Gebrauchsspuren und wurde nur fÃ¼r Touren und XC genutzt 40â¬

ausserdem hab ich zu den Kurbeln noch einen rockring von alutech fÃ¼r bis zu 28Z rumliegen.

bei interesse und bilderwunsch email an [email protected], oder pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (14. Oktober 2006)

ChristophK schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> 
> RooX Bomber DH 4.0 DH-Lenker schwarz neuwertig!! nur ca. 1,5 Monate gefahren 620 mm breit 30
> 
> ...




äähemm....du bist hier im Trial forum! aber vlt will ja trotzdem jemand
deine äähm "Teile"


----------



## C00L_MAN (14. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe Echo Control Vorbau
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27222


----------



## tom_oehler (15. Oktober 2006)

*Hallo Leute!*

Saison is vorbei, Zeit um die Garage von etwas Balast zu befreien:

Verkaufe ein V-Racing in neongelb (etwa seit April im Einsatz)! Bike wird komplett verkauf, aber bezÃ¼glich Ausstattung muss man sich zusammenreden. MÃ¶gl. ist z.B. das Rad mit Standart-Try All (incl. Hope) BestÃ¼ckung fÃ¼r rund 1100â¬ oder auch mit Chris King, Tensile, Maxxis,...

AuÃerdem XTP short 20" (wenig gefahren....seit Juni), ebenfalls mit standart Try All BestÃ¼ckung incl. Hope!

Bei Interesse kontaktiert mich bitte, dann kann ich euch auch ein paar Fotos schicken:
ICQ:  173-454-391
e-mail bzw. MSN: [email protected]

Also bis denn, mfg Tom


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Oktober 2006)

Der Öhler fährt so unsmooth, da kann man nichts von kaufen!




 





(vorsicht, ironischer Post!)


----------



## wired.erb (15. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute,

noch zu haben:
rahmen+gabel (megamo, radstand 1050mm, kettenstrebe 395mm, vierkant-innenlager, ritchey steuersatz plus kurbelgarnitur noName, tryall vorbau, gebrauchsspuren aber keine risse): 90,-
echo 4-punkt-booster inkl. befestigungsmaterial: 15,-
hinterrad (try all 42 mm, 32 speichen, deore-nabe, neuwertig): 90,-
point kettenspanner: n 10er

oder macht mir einfach ein angebot





gruss

robert


----------



## wired.erb (15. Oktober 2006)

noch n paar bilder:


----------



## Schevron (17. Oktober 2006)

tom_oehler schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute!*
> 
> Saison is vorbei, Zeit um die Garage von etwas Balast zu befreien:
> 
> Verkaufe ein V-Racing in neongelb (etwa seit April im Einsatz)! Bike wird komplett verkauf, aber bezüglich Ausstattung muss man sich zusammenreden. Mögl. ist z.B. das Rad mit Standart-Try All (incl. Hope) Bestückung für rund 1100 oder auch mit Chris King, Tensile, Maxxis,...


 

krass, das nenn ich mal nen preisverfall. n halbes jahr im einsatz und 2000 verlust. Übelst. Wenns kein koxx währ und ich eins bräucht würd ichs nehmen


----------



## Koxxfreak (17. Oktober 2006)

hey Jungs da ich nächsten Monat zu koxx wechsel hab ich noch ein monty über das ihr vielleicht auch schon im Bremen vid gesehen habt so wist ihr ja schonmal das es funktioniert.
ich will es auf jedenfall verkaufen.

es gibt es in 2 Variationen zu kaufen einmal mit eno für 1200 und einmal mit King für 1500
zum rad gibts noch aufgefräste echo Felgen und ein ersatztretlager
und reifen nach wahl  

also würd sagen ist ein geiles angebot

erreichbar oder bei noch fragen einfach eine mail schreiben an
[email protected]

oder icq 435-271-196


----------



## nightwalker (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Bike leider  verkauft.
Vielen Dank für die vielen Anfragen diesbezüglich.
Ich hoffe ihr findet ein geeignetes Bike.



nightwalker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe mein Monty 220 Hydra.
> Das Fahrrad hat Magura Hydraulikbremsen HS 33.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. Oktober 2006)

Vorbau Try All, schwarz, 105mm, 15°, 25,4mm Klemmung, 1 1/8" Gabelschaft, 15,-
http://si7.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/29/11102Vorbau-large.JPG


----------



## Master_X (19. Oktober 2006)

hallo

verkaufe ein 20" zoo! python mit louise vorne.
bike ist voll funktionstüchtig und ohne risse.

preis: 680 


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Oktober 2006)

Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf die Pedale und die Gabel).

Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse, Sattel is für 160mm HR (wenn man die vorne fährt braucht man ne 180er Scheibe), Hebel rechts, 200mm Scheibe. Incl. OVP und Rechnung. Preis ist 150 incl. Versand. 

Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Incl. Tensile 18t Rockring, 18t Schraubritzel. Preis ist 120 Euro incl. Versand.

Tioga MX Pro Plattformpedale, 25 Euro incl. Versand.

Ritchey Scuzzy logic Pro Steuersatz, hat an den Lagerschalen Schrammen vom Ausbauen, 25 Euro incl. Versand.

Truvativ ISIS Giga Pipe Team SL Innenlager, 68x128mm (wenn man die Spacer weglässt, kann mans auch in ein 73er Gehäuse einbauen) incl. Kurbelschrauben und Innenlager-Tool. 45 Euro incl. Versand.

Echo Control fork, disc only. 6 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 67 Euro incl. Versand.

Bei Interesse -> EMAIL


----------



## Doppel Eins (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!!

ich hätte noch ein neuwertiges Heavytools Pro Trial im Angebot. Bin kaum damit gefahren, weil ich lieber mit dem 26 zoll bike unterwegs bin.
Die Laufräder sind komplett von Monty und Maguras sind auch dran. das einzigste was erneuert werden müsste sind die Kurbeln, da sich die eine (linke Seite) öfter ma lockert. aber von Monty gibts schon sehr gute und günstige für grad ma 50. 
Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!

VB 490


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

lol heavy tools! mach mal die vhb auf 49


----------



## Deer (21. Oktober 2006)

Biete einen Race Face Forged Kurbelsatz.Kurbeln sind auch ohne Blätter zu haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27853&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Verkaufe HS33 05 mit 74 Kinz Alu Einstelrädchen, Heatsink Belägen (Blau, fast neu) und nem und gebrauchten GU Brake Booster!
Einfach per PM melden!
Mache bestimmt nen Guten Preis!


----------



## Scr4t (22. Oktober 2006)

20" Echo CNC Felgen für VR & HR

- 5 Monate gefahren
- 2-3 mal geflext worden
- keine Dellen usw...

- 30 für beide








Avid Clean Swap Bremsscheibe + Adapter

- 185 er Scheibe 
- 2 Monate "alt", also so gut wie neu
- inkl. aller Schrauben

- 20 zusammen

Adapter wird benötigt wenn man vorne z.b. von einer 205er oder 160er auf die  185er wechseln will





Einen defekten! 05er HS 33 Griff.

er hat einen riss am Kolben und ist NICHT mehr normal zu gebrauchen.
aber vllt braucht ja jemand einen neuen Hebel oder TPA.

- Preis: kA + Versand






bei interesse bitte per MAIL melden: [email protected]


----------



## AxLpAc (22. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> lol heavy tools! mach mal die vhb auf 49



dann könnteste zugreifen und dein ashton in den keller stellen - gute idee!!!

also spar dir solche comments...


----------



## leslieman (23. Oktober 2006)

Auch zu verkaufen!

Rahmen 20" GU Typhoon. Hab ihn seit oktober 06. NP: 470 Euro VP: 300 Euro
www.biketrial.ch für infos


----------



## trialsrider (23. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> dann könnteste zugreifen und dein ashton in den keller stellen - gute idee!!!
> 
> also spar dir solche comments...



 es beginnt dir aggro Zeit!
aber is ok ich halt schön meinen mund!


----------



## Trialkoch (25. Oktober 2006)

Master_X schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> verkaufe ein 20" zoo! python mit louise vorne.
> bike ist voll funktionstüchtig und ohne risse.
> ...




Servus also ich hätte interese an dem Rad.

Hat einer ne ahnung wo Master_X ist ?
oder ob das Rad schon weg is ?
Den ich bekomme keine Antwort auf meine mail oder meine PM

MFG Trialkoch

 Und wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## robs (25. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe Shimano Deore XT Scheibenbremshebel rechts, Modell 03!
Sehr robust, einwandfrei kombinierbar mit Louise-Sattel (Habe ich links auch mit dem alten Sattel mit manueller Nachstellung).

Der Hebel ist nagelneu, habe damals ein Set gekauft und nur links benutzt...  liegt nur rum hier.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Oktober 2006)

Was willste denn haben?


----------



## zoo!king (25. Oktober 2006)

verkaufe:
 zoo! python 20" rahmen incl industriegelagertem steuersatz, halbes jahr gefahren, keine risse oder beulen!!! 220
echo 20" vorbau, modell 06, halbes jahr gefahren, 25
echo 20" vorbau, modell 05, etwa halbes jahr gefahren, 20
zoo! lenker 31.8, halbes jahr gefahren, 35
hr-laufrad monty pro, 1 woche gefahren, 30
vr-reifen monty 20x2.0, hälfte des belags noch vorhanden, 10
pedale vom monty 220 bj 05, unbenutzt und originalverpackt, 10
echo lenker, modell 05, 3 monate gefahren, 30
bei fragen einfach melden 
mfg benedikt


----------



## robs (25. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Was willste denn haben?



Ich hätte gern 30,- inkl. Versand (Päckchen).     das Set hat über 60 gekostet und einzeln sind die neu nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (25. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf die Pedale und die Gabel).
> 
> Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Incl. Tensile 18t Rockring, 18t Schraubritzel. Preis ist 120 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> ...



Hätte dann noch:

- Onza Carbon Rizer Lenker, 30" mit transparenten tryall Griffen. Preis ist 57 Euro incl. Versand. 

- Onza PZ31 Vorbau, 120x17. 29 Euro incl. Versand.

- Maxxis Minion Reifen, VR 2.35 42ST und HR 2.5 42ST, Profil beide ca. 95%. Schläuche gibts dazu. 47 Euro.

- Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse, XTR Hebel rechts, XTR Bremszug und Aussenhülle, 203mm Scheibe. 127 Euro incl. Versand.

Bei Interesse --> EMAIL


----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. Oktober 2006)

Verkaufe 20" Koxx Forx Gabel mit 4-Punktaufnahme

bei interesse PN an mich

mfg. Fabian


----------



## florianwagner (26. Oktober 2006)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Verkaufe 20" Koxx Forx Gabel mit 4-Punktaufnahme
> 
> bei interesse PN an mich
> 
> mfg. Fabian



dann sag mal ne nummer!!!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Oktober 2006)

@freestyle trial:is die echo pure gabel noch da?und ja was würde sie kosten?bekomme bald den echo pure rahmen und gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern    mal sehn,muss möglcihst billig sein dann braüchte ich noch eine freilauf kurbel,und zwar nur die rechte mit rockring und freilauf,4-kant.sry war zu faul um jetzt alles durchzugucken,ich weiß aber das hier öfters sowas angeboten wurde.MfGsen martin


----------



## trialnega (28. Oktober 2006)

ZOO! pitbull 2006 Rahmen zu verkaufen

rahmen ist in sehr gutem zustand! keine dellen oder risse.
absolut keine kratzer am unterrohr. detail fotos auf anfrage ansonsten auf:
http://lorenzotrials.com/pages/my-bike.php und 
http://lorenzotrials.com/pages/media/photos.php

auf wunsch kÃ¶nnen folgenden teilen mitverkauft werden:

echo hifi low 06 vorbau (neu-unbenutzt)
echo hifi high 06 vorbau 
echo 06 steuersatz (neu-unbenutzt)
echo control gabel (ebenfalls schwarz)
try-all innenlager, kurbel, rockring
eno-trial freilauf
rohloff kettenspanner (mit komplettem ersatz kÃ¤fig)

nur rahmen 350â¬ vb
ansonsten vb preis je nach zusammenstellung

edit: EINZELTEILE WERDEN NUR IN VERBINDUNG MIT DEM RAHMEN VERKAUFT.
edit: verkaufe wegen 2007 upgrade.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Oktober 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:


> verkaufe coustillier saint blaise frame  -----   preis 100euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi,isser noch zu haben?und gibt es einen grund warum du ihn so "preisgünstig" verkaufst?dellen,risse?oder sonst irgendwas?nicht grade haltbarer rahmen von der firma aus?wenn ich jetzt übertreibe und nichts davon zutrifft hätte ich vllt interesse.müsste mir dann die frage stellen:echo pure oder coustellier...falls meine entscheidung auf das coust fällt,liegt ein schaltauge bei?MfGsen martin


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2006)

coustiller!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Oktober 2006)

gründe wären ganz nett^^


----------



## esgey (29. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> coustiller!



Falls das ne Korrektur sein sollte, brauchste nur auf dem Rahmen lesen, wie´s richtig geschrieben wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2006)

ist verkauft und der rahmen kostet 100 euro weil er ist gebraucht und ich damit vermeiden wollte dass es reklamationen gibt oder evtl. unzufriedenheiten.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Falls das ne Korrektur sein sollte, brauchste nur auf dem Rahmen lesen, wie´s richtig geschrieben wird!



du nörgler, nein das sollte keine korrektur sein. ein empfehlung.


----------



## Goettinger (29. Oktober 2006)

hallo jungs und mÃ¤delÂ´s 

Verkaufe mein Zoo! Python 05 so wie auf den fotoÂ´s zu sehen, naja nicht ganz, der vorbau wird noch gegen einen neuen zoo! vorbau getauscht. 

hab das bike selber zusammengestellt, das heisst:
-zoo vorbau/lenker 3montate alt
-zoo rahmen 4monate alt-kaum gefahren weil halbes jahr krank
-----der rahmen hat kleine kratzer, aber keine risse oder dellen!
monty gabel mit disk aufnahme, habe auch noch nen laufrad mit disk/und ne louise rumfliegen... kann man ja noch drÃ¼ber verhandeln was man dran haben will 
hr: monty nabe und echo felge
den rest sieht man denke ich...
hatte nen kleinen unfall am letzen tag, wobei mir die kurbel abgebrochen ist, deshalb: LEIDER KEINE RECHTE KURBEL, FREILAUF, INNENLAGER- das ist eigentlich auch schon das negative... 
alles in allem ist das ganze gerÃ¤t (ausser naja kurbel kram) top! 
quasi kaum benutzt...ach ja sind auch alle scharuben aus alu(ausser kurbel)
falls noch fragen oder sowas einfach ...Ã¤hm ja fragen 
preislich dachte ich so an 600â¬ vb.


steffen


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (30. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hätte dann noch:
> 
> - Onza PZ31 Vorbau, 120x17. 29 Euro incl. Versand.



ist der vorbau noch zu haben? wie lange hast du den benutzt?


----------



## dirk_diggler (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus zusammen, 

suche:
 - MTB Kurbeln Schwarz, mind 170mm, ISIS oder Vierkant 
 - Innenlager ISIS oder 4-kant...halt passend zu den Kurbeln.
 - Pedale, schwarz. 
 - 26" Laufräder, schwarz mit schwarzer Nabe. Alternativ komplett weiss, falls jemand so was hat... 
 - Schwarze / weisse Magura HS33 Kolben und Hebel oder Komplettset. 

bitte Mail an mich, falls jemand was hätte..

Grüße Uli


----------



## dirk_diggler (31. Oktober 2006)

dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> suche:
> - MTB Kurbeln Schwarz, mind 170mm, ISIS oder Vierkant
> ...



SORRY, im falschen Thread gelandet.. wie unachtsam.. bitte um Entschuldigung.. Könnt trotzdem schreiben, wenn wer was hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialnega (31. Oktober 2006)

echo hifi high 06 vorbau 35â¬

echo 06 steuersatz (neu-unbenutzt) 40â¬

echo control gabel (schwarz) 70â¬

rohloff kettenspanner (mit komplette ersatz kÃ¤fig) 40â¬

eventuell wegen viele anfragen: kommt drauf an was man da zahlen will sonst behalt ichs
try-all innenlager, kurbel, rockring,eno-trial freilauf (neu 350â¬)

anzeigen


----------



## ChrisKing (31. Oktober 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf die Pedale und die Gabel).
> 
> - Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Incl. Tensile 18t Rockring, 18t Schraubritzel. Preis ist 120 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> ...



BUMP


----------



## Scr4t (31. Oktober 2006)

20" Echo CNC Felgen für VR & HR

- 5 Monate gefahren
- 2-3 mal geflext worden
- keine Dellen usw...

- 30 für beide








Avid Clean Swap Bremsscheibe + Adapter

- 185 er Scheibe 
- 2 Monate "alt", also so gut wie neu
- inkl. aller Schrauben

- 20 zusammen

Adapter wird benötigt wenn man vorne z.b. von einer 205er oder 160er auf die  185er wechseln will





Einen defekten! 05er HS 33 Griff.

er hat einen riss am Kolben und ist NICHT mehr normal zu gebrauchen.
aber vllt braucht ja jemand einen neuen Hebel oder TPA.

- Preis: kA + Versand






bei interesse bitte per MAIL melden: [email protected]


----------



## dane08 (1. November 2006)

verkaufe 221 pro 06 HR laufrad ,wenig gefahren,keine acht,nicht geflext,mit kettenspanner schlauch und mantel.  vhb 55E (sieht aus wie neu bin höchsten 60 stunden mit gefahren)  

221pro  07 laufrad ,neu,mit schlauch und mantel auch neu vhb 65E

anfragen bitte an :
[email protected]


----------



## Schevron (1. November 2006)

kansu mal bitte ein bild von dem Laufrad reinstellen oder mir an [email protected] schicken?
wäre prima thx


----------



## trialnega (2. November 2006)

echo 06 Laufrad mit echo 06 nabe und den üblichen spuren.

Felge wurde noch nicht geflext.
wird ohne ritzel geliefert.
kleine delle auf linke seite (sehe bild) kaum zu sehen und verursacht keine Beeinträchtigung.


----------



## trialnega (2. November 2006)

Rennen Rollenlager zu verkaufen


----------



## trialnega (2. November 2006)

alle anzeigen


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2006)

@Schevron
von welchem der beiden?das vom 07er schickt felix krahnstÃ¶ver am montag los.

ist halt ganz neu aber hier die daten wenn es von interesse ist . 
Die Felgen im âtitan-finishâ  vom 221 Titan  
Speichen sind verchromt 
Alunaben sind mit einstellbaren Konuslagern 
eagle-claw19x2.6


----------



## koxxrider (3. November 2006)

verkaufe mein nur sehr wenig gefahrenes echo team. es ist gut gepflegt und es wurden spezielle karbon teile angeferigt dei den rahmen vot delln und kratzer schützen. somit hat es keine dellen oder Kratzer.

Echo Gabel
Try all laufrad vorne
white eno front freilauf
echo kurbeln
hope try all trial scheibenbremse vorne (bremsgriff für links)
echo nabe hinten 
try all felge hinte 
try all vorbau
hs 33 hinten

alle teile sind top in schuss und nur wenig gebraucht






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialnega (3. November 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:


> verkaufe mein nur sehr wenig gefahrenes echo team. es ist gut gepflegt und es wurden spezielle karbon teile angeferigt dei den rahmen vot delln und kratzer schützen. somit hat es keine dellen oder Kratzer.
> 
> Echo Gabel
> Try all laufrad vorne
> ...



preis?


----------



## trialgott (3. November 2006)

wüste ich auch gern


----------



## koxxrider (3. November 2006)

999â¬


----------



## Goettinger (4. November 2006)

oookay....schlachte das auf der vorherigen seite gezeigte zoo! 

falls wer was braucht, schreiben!


----------



## Schevron (4. November 2006)

jup, ich meinte das 07er laufrad


----------



## roborider (4. November 2006)

Goettinger schrieb:


> oookay....schlachte das auf der vorherigen seite gezeigte zoo!
> 
> falls wer was braucht, schreiben!



Was würdeste haben wollen für alles ohne:
-Innenlager/Kurbeln
-Bremsen
-Vorderrad
?

Und der Radstand wäre interessant...


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2006)

Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf die Pedale, Gabel, Bremse und Lenker/Vorbau).

- Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Incl. Tensile 18t Rockring, Preis ist 107 Euro incl. Versand.

- Tioga MX Pro Plattformpedale, 25 Euro incl. Versand.

- Ritchey Scuzzy logic Pro Steuersatz, hat an den Lagerschalen Schrammen vom Ausbauen, 25 Euro incl. Versand.

- Echo Control fork, disc only. 6 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 67 Euro incl. Versand.

- Onza Carbon Rizer Lenker, 30" mit transparenten tryall Griffen. Preis ist 57 Euro incl. Versand. 

- Onza PZ31 Vorbau, 120x17. 29 Euro incl. Versand.

- Maxxis Minion Reifen, VR 2.35 42ST und HR 2.5 42ST, Profil beide ca. 95%. Schläuche gibts dazu. 47 Euro.

- Avid BB7 Scheibenbremse, XTR Hebel rechts, XTR Bremszug und Aussenhülle, 203mm Scheibe. 127 Euro incl. Versand.

Bei Interesse --> EMAIL


----------



## koxxrider (6. November 2006)

Details zum Artikel:verkaufe mein nur sehr wenig gefahrenes echo team. es ist gut gepflegt und es wurden spezielle karbon teile angeferigt die den rahmen vor dellen und kratzer schützen. somit hat der rahmen keine dellen oder Kratzer.

Echo Gabel
Echo innenlager
Try all laufrad vorne
white eno front freilauf
echo kurbeln
hope try all trial scheibenbremse vorne (bremsgriff für links)
echo nabe hinten 
try all felge hinten
try all vorbau
hs 33 hinten
hussefelt dh kenker 
echo cnc halteschellen  

sehr leichtes profi gerät

alle teile sind top in schuss und nur wenig 
gebraucht

eine ersatz kurbel für links ist auch dabei. außerdem kann ich noch einen satz monty reifen dabei legen(gebraucht) 
Infos zum Versand:in alle länder in europa


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. November 2006)

Verkaufe das ding orginal verpackt!! nie benutzt .. nen super teil 
700,-â¬ dann is das baby weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (8. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Verkaufe das ding orginal verpackt!! nie benutzt .. nen super teil
> 700,- dann is das baby weg



pfff....dafür 700....paahh kannstn haus dafür haben!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. November 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Verkaufe das ding orginal verpackt!! nie benutzt .. nen super teil
> 700,- dann is das baby weg



aber mach vorher noch den linken kurbelarm dran! ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2006)

also das univega kostet neu 1950â¬! habs heute endekt im katalog.
mit eno trial ;-)


----------



## trialco (8. November 2006)

Ich frag mich bis heut' woher das Ding seinen Namen hat


----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2006)

Um mal wieder was sinnvolles zu posten:

Verkaufe 20 Zoll VR-Laufrad

Tryall-Felge silber
Tryall-Nabe no Disc schwarz

2-3 mal geflext.

inkl. Felgenband schwarz

Preis: 40 â¬ zzgl. Versandkosten

MFG


----------



## Fabi (9. November 2006)

Verkaufe BT RAVen 6.0 long Rahmen mit Cantisockeln.
Keine Risse, keine Dellen.
Ein paar Kratzer an Unterrohr, Kettenstreben und Ausfallenden.
Das rechte Ausfallende musste leicht nachbearbeitet werden, um den King Fun Bolts genügend Platz zu bieten.
Insgesamt ist der Rahmen in einem guten und gepflegten Zustand.
Steuerrohr 120mm, Tretlagergehäuse 73mm, Sockelabstand 95mm.
Weitere Fotos gibt es im Foto-Album.
Originalrechnung vom 1.6.2005 ist vorhanden. Neupreis lag bei 443,- .
Falls ein Schaltauge gewünscht wird, kann ich eines besorgen.
Preis VHB.
Anfragen bitte nur per eMail an [email protected].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (9. November 2006)

verkaufe mein zoo! python 05 jetz als rahmenkit

-rahmen: ZOO! python 05 short
-gabel:    Monty TI 05
-Steuersatz: keine ahnung, hÃ¤lt aber 
-vorbau: ZOO! nagelneu!
-Lenker: Monty TI 05

wenig gefahren weil ich nen halbes jahr krank war- nur kratzer 

alles zusammen 350â¬


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2006)

das is ne pro gabel


----------



## Goettinger (9. November 2006)

nein! seinerzeit sahen die so aus... DAS IS NE TI GABEL!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. November 2006)

falls es einer wissen will:das bei dem grauen hebel sind aufkleberreste,hab ich aber schon mit nagellackentferner weggemacht an sonsten jeweils 17  FP + 3,90 versand,sind noch einigermaßen neuwertig------>


----------



## Kinimod (9. November 2006)

@  Goettinger

Hab Dir eine  PM geschickt. Würde den Rahmenkit nehmen.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## ChrisKing (10. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf die Pedale, Gabel, Bremse und Lenker/Vorbau).
> 
> - Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Incl. Tensile 18t Rockring, Preis ist 107 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> ...



Bump.


----------



## florianwagner (10. November 2006)

was hat denn der onza vorbau für ne klemmung, normal oder oversized


----------



## curry4king (10. November 2006)

is trotzdem ne pro gabel 
kannst ja auf Monty.es nachgucken

der hat ne hs33 aufnahme und des hat nur PR


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. November 2006)

es gibt leute die fahren schon was länger trial...


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2006)

@moppel kopp: korrekt mien freund!

das ist ne TI gabel aus 2005-> da war das erste TI komplett schwarz und da war auch die gabel dran!mittlerweile hat ne TI gabel keine 4punkt aufnahme mehr- das is mir klar! hab selber nen full disk hier stehen 

so, geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. November 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> was hat denn der onza vorbau für ne klemmung, normal oder oversized



Oversize.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (10. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> falls es einer wissen will:das bei dem grauen hebel sind aufkleberreste,hab ich aber schon mit nagellackentferner weggemacht an sonsten jeweils 17  FP + 3,90 versand,sind noch einigermaßen neuwertig------>


verkauft


----------



## Goettinger (11. November 2006)

RAHMENKIT is verkauft 

wollt ich nur bescheid geben tun tun...


----------



## ringo667 (11. November 2006)

Hab noch eine nagelneue OVP KMC CoolChain breite Version hier liegen, falls jemand interesse hat, pm


----------



## fischmann (11. November 2006)

Hi ich habe noch ein Nagelneuen 2,5 Maxxis für 20" Trialbikes und eine DVD Besser Biken fast neu.Mfg Maik


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. November 2006)

verkaufe für nen kumpel nen silbernen zoo-lenker.....1woche gefahren.....keine kratzer.....nur leichte abdrücke von den bremsgriffen und vorbauklemmung......40euro+versand.....schreibt mir bei intresse ne pm....


----------



## zumitrial (12. November 2006)

fischmann schrieb:


> Hi ich habe noch ein Nagelneuen 2,5 Maxxis für 20" Trialbikes und eine DVD Besser Biken fast neu.Mfg Maik



Hi Was ist das für eine DVD und wie viel willst du für den Reifen.Gruss


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2006)

Verkaufe:

Echo Urban Gabel für 26" mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.

Die Gabel wurde 1 Monat gefahren und ist somit noch jungfräulich!

MFG


----------



## zumitrial (13. November 2006)

zumitrial schrieb:


> Hi Was ist das für eine DVD und wie viel willst du für den Reifen.Gruss



Hi.Ist die DVD auf Deutsch.
Wie viel willst du für den Reifen und für die DVD zusammen mit Porto.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (13. November 2006)

So, Verkaufe eine 20" Koxx Forx Gabel mit 4-Punktaufnahme (bei bedarf auch mit bremse)
bild hier http://home.arcor.de/fabiansteinert/gabeldunkel.JPG

und ich verkaufe noch ein Echo Team 04 mit try all parts 
bild hier http://home.arcor.de/fabiansteinert/Fahrrad_Trial%20001.jpg
denke da so an 450â¬

bei interesse per PN oder ICQ an mich 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## zoo!king (14. November 2006)

verkaufe 26" trial einsteigerbike
- dark horse rahmen in schwarz, keine dellen oder risse!
- noname gabel schwarz
- hs 33 vorne und hinten
- fsa octalink kurbel, shimano xt octalink innenlager
- fsa steuersatz industriegelagert
- kore vorbau
- point lenker
- breite sun felge mit xt-nabe hinten
- reifen: continental vertical pro vorne, michelin hots 2.5" hinten
usw...
preisvorstellung meinerseits: 300â¬
bei anfragen verschicke ich gern bilder...
mfg benedikt


----------



## ChrisKing (14. November 2006)

- Ritchey Scuzzy logic Pro Steuersatz, hat an den Lagerschalen Schrammen vom Ausbauen, ansonsten super Zustand, da nur 3 Tage gefahren. 25 Euro incl. Versand.

- Echo Control fork, disc only. 6 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 67 Euro incl. Versand.

- Onza Carbon Riser Lenker, 30" mit 2 Paar transparenten tryall Griffen. Preis ist 57 Euro incl. Versand. 

- Onza PZ31 Vorbau, 120x17. 29 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## snake999acid (14. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> - Ritchey Scuzzy logic Pro Steuersatz, hat an den Lagerschalen Schrammen vom Ausbauen, ansonsten super Zustand, da nur 3 Tage gefahren. 25 Euro incl. Versand.



lol sicher, dass du die "lagerschlane" meinst?
wenn ja, wie hastn das dinga usgebaut? mim presslufthammer?
damit kann nicht wirklich jemand mehr was anfangen, wenn das nemma rund läuft ^^
und außerdem gibts für 29 EUR schon nen neuen ^^

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Ritchey-Scuzzy-Logic-Pro-Steuersatz::178.html

find das also ein bisschen frech


----------



## ChrisKing (14. November 2006)

Misch dich da doch nich ein du Flitzpiepe! 

Wenn man so ein Austreiber-Werkzeug nich hat, dann muss man eben mit dem Schraubenzieher o.ä. die Dinger rausschlagen und das geht natürlich nich so sauber, wie mit einem Austreiber. Die Schrammen sind also auf der Innenseite der Lagerschalen, sprich nicht da wo die Schalen am Rahmen anliegen. Von "nicht mehr rund laufen" kann also keine Rede sein, weil die Lagerflächen vom Rausschlagen gar nix abbekommen...


----------



## snake999acid (14. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Misch dich da doch nich ein du Flutzpiepe!
> 
> Wenn man so ein Austreiber-Werkzeug nich hat, dann muss man eben mit dem Schraubenzieher o.ä. die Dinger rausschlagen und das geht natürlich nich so sauber, wie mit einem Austreiber. Die Schrammen sind also auf der Innenseite der Lagerschalen, sprich nicht da wo die Schalen am Rahmen anliegen. Von "nicht mehr rund laufen" kann also keine Rede sein, weil die Lagerflächen vom Rausschlagen gar nix abbekommen...



nur weil du net son werkzeug net hast, können die anderen doch nix dafür.
ich mich mich da schon net ein. wieso regst dich so auf, wenn preis / qualität vollkommen okay sind? dann wäre das völlig außer frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (14. November 2006)

Hab mich ja nur gerechtfertigt... soll ja nich der Eindruck entstehen, dass ich ******** verkauf...

Was den Preis angeht, kann man ja drüber reden...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (14. November 2006)

n'abend.verkaufe hier ne hs33 für vorne,mit leitung,in orange.OHNE beläge,hebel und schellen für 15 +versand------->

 schönen abend noch


----------



## trail-kob (14. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab mich ja nur gerechtfertigt... soll ja nich der Eindruck entstehen, dass ich ******** verkauf...
> 
> Was den Preis angeht, kann man ja drüber reden...




bin jetzt irgendwie schockiert ... du hast schon beinahe jede bike kombination gehabt (jedem das sein hat auch was für sich, so sehen wir die dinger und hören wies sich wohl fährt HIHI) 

aber dann immernoch keinen austreiber ? hm... ich bin echt erstaunt.

//spass


----------



## jockie (14. November 2006)

So'n Steuersatzaustreiber ist für 'nen Selberschrauber echt dermaßen unnötig...ein Stück hartes Holz und ein Hammer sowie kleine leichte Schläge immer 180° versetzt tun's auch und man sieht's der Lagerschale genausowenig an.


----------



## esgey (14. November 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> So'n Steuersatzaustreiber ist für 'nen Selberschrauber echt dermaßen unnötig...ein Stück hartes Holz und ein Hammer sowie kleine leichte Schläge immer 180° versetzt tun's auch und man sieht's der Lagerschale genausowenig an.



Nen Stück biegsames Rundholz aufspalten, nen Keil rein, fertich.

Rundholz einführen, Keil reinstecken, das Ding spreizt sich und setzt sich innen auf die Schale. Wenn fertig, Keil raus und andere Seite. Ne alte Gardinenstange tuts. Noch besser ist nen Stück flexendes Rohr. Viermal eingesägt und zurechtgebogen. Beim Einführen zusammen drücken, et voilà!


----------



## thesoph (15. November 2006)

Verkaufe mein Univega ! KLICK
Das Rad ist kaum benutzt worden und in einem guten Zustand.

Gruß, Theresa


----------



## la bourde (17. November 2006)

Ich verkaufe:

- _Rahmen Koxx Code 03_, guter Zustand, mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, Preis: 120 inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 465 ohne Steuersatz)
Geometrie:
Kettenstreben 400mm
BB: + 0mm
Head angle 71°
Gewicht 2,2 kg
Fotos hier

- _Gabel Koxx Forxx_ +20mm, Gabelschaft 190mm, guter Zustand Preis: 100 inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 199)
Fotos hier

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, Preis: 340 inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450)
Entwickelt bei Jean Billon und Bruno Janin (2 franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
Geometrie    :
Kettenstreben: 385mm
BB: + 35mm
Head angle: 71°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg





Mehr Fotos
Offiziell Seite : 
http://www.acrobike.com/photoalbum2.html
Komplett: http://annecyvtt.free.fr/Bike/JB/jb.htm

- Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50)
Fotos hier


- Brake Booster Echo Team 06 2 Loch, fast neu (neu 35)

- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10
- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand
- Bremsscheiben Unex 200mm, sehr gut Zustand
- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand
- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand
- Kurbeln Race Face Prodigy DH ISIS, 175mm schwarz. Sehr gut Zustand
- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.


----------



## fahrbereit (17. November 2006)

Ich werde demnÃ¤chst (wenns geht am WE) noch Bilder machen und reinstellen, Beschreibung erfolgt jetzt schon.

Verkaufe neue HS33 in Weiss / Vorne und Hinten komplett wie aus der Packung, war lediglich an einem Neurad dran und wurde beim Verkauf dieses Rades abgebaut. StandartbelÃ¤ge (Magura Schwarz) dabei, man kann die aber auch weglassen, dann wÃ¼rde ich das ganze auf meine Kosten verschicken.


Wer noch Infos braucht (LeitungslÃ¤nge, etc.) einfach PN, das Ding liegt jetzt nur bei mir daheim, weil ich sie eigentlich behalten _wollte_...

Preis ist verhandelbar, unter Trialern sozusagen

"Sofortkauf"preis liegt bei 120â¬


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2006)

- Echo Control fork, disc only. 5 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 57 Euro incl. Versand.

- Onza Carbon Riser Lenker, 30" mit 2 Paar transparenten tryall Griffen. 57 Euro incl. Versand. 

N Schaltwerk (ohne Feder) gibts gratis dazu.


----------



## 525Rainer (18. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> - Echo Control fork, disc only. 5 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 57 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> - Onza Carbon Riser Lenker, 30" mit 2 Paar transparenten tryall Griffen. 57 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> N Schaltwerk (ohne Feder) gibts gratis dazu.



ist der schaft gekürzt? wie lang issernoch. ist das die 400erter oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2006)

Schaft is noch 19,3mm. Ja, is die 400er.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. November 2006)

ich hab mich jetzt doch entschlossen beide kolben paare zu verkaufen,also nochmal:zum kauf stehen 2 paar kolben in orange der hs 33...und da es unklarheiten gab,hier nochmal genau alles:es sind 2 paar kolben+die jeweiligen verbindung miteinander.dann ist noch für das paar für vorne die leitung zum hebel dabei,hebel selbst sind beide NIIIIIIICHT dabei.ein paar schellen sind dabei,die schellen für die montage auf v-brake sockeln.des andere paar kommt ohne schellen. um sie fahren zu können braucht man slo noch 2 hebel+und eine leitung für hinten+ein paar schellen+öl.ende.ans sonsten alles was auf den bildern zu sehen ist für zusammen 25+versand.sind im prinzip in einem guten zustand.falls das nicht kla ist sind  mit allen hs33 hebeln zu fahren(o5,06 oder älter usw.) bei intersse->pm bilder:


----------



## dane08 (18. November 2006)

verkaufe hs33 bj.06 hebel für rechts wegen umstieg auf RB hebel  
er ist seit den somerferien gefahren aber wenig da arm gebrochen und danach gehirnblutung
 vhb 30
anfragen per pm ,bilder per e-mail


----------



## bertieeee (19. November 2006)

verkaufe eine hope try all bremse für vr, der bremhebel ist links funktioniert noch prima sie wird bald zwei jahre alt. wer interesse hat kann mir ne pm schicken dann mach ich paar bilder und man kann sich über denn preis unterhalten.


----------



## dirk_diggler (20. November 2006)

Servus, 

verkaufe:

- Monty Kurbel rechts incl. ACS Freilauf:  40  incl. Versand
- try all Vorbau N..U.C 20" schwarz Klemmung 25,4mm (wie neu): 30
- try all Lenker 25.4 74cm in Gold: 30

Bei Interesse bitte e-mail an mich. Bilder schicke ich gerne per Mail zu. 

 Uli


----------



## dane08 (20. November 2006)

verkaufe neues monty 221 pro bj.07 hinterrad vhb 60E
monty 221pro bj.06  vorderrad seit den sommerferien gefahren kein acht vhb 25E und den hs33 hebel von weiter oben


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (20. November 2006)

hab ne nagelneue avid juicy 5 in matt schwarz fürs voderrad hier,mit wave disc 160 mm, is2000 adapter und allen unterlegscheiben zum verstellen der bremse.und die belege sind neu.der satz kostet 230 also macht mir ein angebot--->pm


----------



## Tretschwein (20. November 2006)

moin,

verkaufe chris king classic nabe in schwarz und mit 32 loch. die nabe ist ca ein jahr alt. ich würde sie neuwertig nennen. habe sie bestens gepflegt und sie hat sich immer prächtig benommen. würde ggf auch koplettes laufrad verkaufen, d.h. alex dx 32 schwarz ungelocht und ca 6 mal gefelxt ohne schläge und sapim speichen in schwarz. kurz: ein wunderbares gebilde.

preis vb. was ist euch die sache wert?

mfg felix

bei interesse pm


----------



## robs (21. November 2006)

Man, hättest du nicht einen Monat eher damit kommen können?   Nun hab ich ne nagelneue King...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (22. November 2006)

verkaufe Ryan Leech DVD - "Mastering the Art of Trials"

dvd is nagelneu, hat keine kratzer, keine fingerabtrücke usw...

....wer bietet mehr??  

FOTO


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. November 2006)

"Mastering the Art of Trials"
*Link entfernt! wodka o*
kostenlos


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. November 2006)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> "Mastering the Art of Trials"
> *Link entfernt! wodka o*
> kostenlos



loool direckt mal gezogen^^


----------



## t-low (22. November 2006)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> "Mastering the Art of Trials"
> *Link entfernt! wodka o*
> kostenlos



ich glaubet ja nicht   macht der mir den deal meines lebens kaputt  

aber das is keine DVD qualität.. SO

raubkopierer sind mörder!!! ...ehm.. wie war der spruch?


----------



## curry4king (22. November 2006)

...aber wenigstens keine kinder******


----------



## t-low (22. November 2006)

ja da haste recht... obwohl die deppen raubkopieren ja schwerer bestrafen!  

aber wenn jemand noch so nen tollen link für die "manifesto" dvd vom mr. leech hat.. her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. November 2006)

t-low schrieb:


> ja da haste recht... obwohl die deppen raubkopieren ja schwerer bestrafen!
> 
> aber wenn jemand noch so nen tollen link für die "manifesto" dvd vom mr. leech hat.. her damit




*Link entfernt! wodka o*


----------



## Koxxfreak (23. November 2006)

hey leute ich verkaufe mein 26" Monty231 Ti in rot für 1000 euronen mit einer ersatzgabel.

das besondere an dem rad es ist schon auf 26" umgerüstet das heist ihr könnt jeden reifen fahren.
freilauf ist eine eno.
schreibt mir doch bei intresse eine mail an
[email protected]


----------



## t-low (23. November 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> *Link entfernt!*



mmmh.....wasn das für ein link..damit kann ich bzw. mein browser irgendwie nix anfangen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. November 2006)

t-low schrieb:


> mmmh.....wasn das für ein link..damit kann ich bzw. mein browser irgendwie nix anfangen



ein emule link


----------



## bOng (23. November 2006)

Hi,
verkaufe hier fürn Freund ein Monty X Hydra 20" Rahmen inkl. einiger Teile. link: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=30739&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

emails an [email protected]


----------



## digo (24. November 2006)

Verkaufe ein nagelneues ZHI Z1 26" Rahmen, design von Yao Zhi, frühere Zoo Team Rider. Geometrie: 1080/380/+35, Gewicht ist 1870g (statt herstellersangabe). Es wurde nie zusammengebaut, ich Verkaufe es wegen umstieg auf 20" (Es gibt noch 3 Monaten Garantie!!). Als ich es als Set erhalten habe, sind noch Paar Teile die mitgekauft werden könnten (Alu farbige ZHI lenker, Magura Schelle für 4punkt Aufnahme, Brake Booster, VP Pedale).
Preis: 430Euro+Versand (cca. 30Euro), verhandelbar!!!
Nur Rahmen: 330Euro (beim tartybikes kostet NUR Rahmen 430 Euro!!)
e-mail und msn: [email protected]
Weitere Bilder unter www.zhibike.com .


----------



## la bourde (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe:

- _Rahmen Koxx Code 03_, guter Zustand, mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, Preis: *120â¬* inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 465â¬ ohne Steuersatz)
Geometrie:
Wheelbase: 1045mm (mi einer Forxx Gabeln)
Kettenstreben 400mm
BB: + 0mm
Head angle: 71Â°
Gewicht 2,2 kg




Fotos hier

- _Gabel Koxx Forxx_ +20mm, Gabelschaft 190mm, guter Zustand Preis: *100â¬* inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 199â¬)




Fotos hier

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, Preis: *340â¬* inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450â¬)
Entwickelt bei Jean Billon und Bruno Janin (2 franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
*Dopple Disc bereit*
Geometrie    : (sehr nah von dem Yaabaa Bow und Toxsin One 06)
Wheelbase: 1085mm
Kettenstreben: 385mm
BB: + 35mm
Head angle: 71Â°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg




Mehr Fotos
Offiziell Seite : 
http://www.acrobike.com/photoalbum2.html
Komplett: http://annecyvtt.free.fr/Bike/JB/jb.htm

- Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, komplett (Schrauben, usw), sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50â¬)




Fotos hier


- Brake Booster Echo Team 06 2 Loch, fast neu (neu 35â¬)




Mehr Fotos

- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10â¬




Fotos

- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand

- Bremsscheiben Unex 200mm, sehr gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand

- Kurbeln Race Face Prodigy DH ISIS, 175mm schwarz. Sehr gut Zustand





- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
*Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.*


----------



## Koxxfreak (24. November 2006)

so und hier ist mein 2tes angebot der woche.

auch mein 26 zoll monty 231 TI verkaufe ich für 1200 euronen.

auch hir hab ich einiges neu gemacht und zwar.

hab ich es auf 26 zoll umgebaut so kann man alle reifen fahren.

die felgen sind try all felgen und das VR ist mit messerspeichen und 
einer hugi ausgestattet.

auch eine eno freilauf ist dran

rohloff kettspanner

viz carbonbooster

aluscheibe und martascheibe

das rad bin ich nur ungefahr 2 wochen gefahren mehr nicht also
ist noch nichts dran so gut wie neu. ( das war das erste 26 mit dem ich 
nen roller konnte )

und als bonus giebts sogar noch eine ersatzgabel dazu.

so ich denk das auch ein super angebot.

auch hier schreibt mir bei intresse doch einfach ne mail an #

[email protected]


----------



## Koxxfreak (24. November 2006)

hey leute ich hab da noch mal wieder ein SUPER 
ANGEBOT
UND ZWAR VERKAUFE ICH MEIN MONTY 221 TI FÜR 1000 EURONEN

DAS RAD IST EIN WENNIG VERÄNDER

ES HAT EINEN TRY ALL FREILAUF

EINE HOPESCHEIBE (86 GRAMM)

MESSERSPEICHEN IM VR

TITABSPEICHEN IM HR

EIN TITAN TRETLAGER  ( FSA PLATTINUM PRO TITANIUM )

RB HEBEL UND ECHO HEBEL (SO IST ES EGAL WIE RUM MAN DIE BREMSEN FÄHRT)

ALS EXTRA BEKOMMST DU DANN NOCH EINE ALUSCHEIBE ZUM TESTEN MIT UND EINEN 
SATZ ECHOFELGEN NAGEL NEU VERSTEHT SICH UND DIE REIFEN DIE DU MÖCHTST 
SIND DANN NATÜRLICH NEU

ALSO ICH WÜRD SAGEN DAS DOCH MAL ECHT ORDENTLICH DAS ANGEBOT 
ALSO SCHREIBT MIR BEI INTRESSE DOCH EINFACH EINE MAIL AN

[email protected]


----------



## dane08 (24. November 2006)

221pro bj. 06 V Laufrad jetz auch mit bildern
http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pro1xz7.jpg
http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pro2xl0.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (26. November 2006)

Ich habe noch zwei schöne Gabeln hier rumliegen.
Ne Syntace mit Lasergravur und Ne Echo Urban disk only.
bei Intresse PN


----------



## Fabi (26. November 2006)

Siehe Links in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Tretschwein (26. November 2006)

hallo.

habe 2 bt vorbauten zu verkaufen (145mm/30°)

pm bei interesse.


----------



## ChrisKing (27. November 2006)

- Echo Control fork, disc only. 5 Monate gefahren, wenn überhaupt. 47 Euro incl. Versand.

- Onza Carbon Riser Lenker, 30" mit 2 Paar transparenten tryall Griffen. 47 Euro incl. Versand. 

N Schaltwerk (ohne Feder) gibts gratis dazu.

- Tioga MX pro Platform Pedale - 24 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## isah (27. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> - Tioga MX pro Platform Pedale - 24 Euro incl. Versand.



kann ich nur empfehlen, besten die ich je hatte.


----------



## fischmann (27. November 2006)

Hi ich habe noch 2 Kettenspanner von Felt nur einmal montiert passt aber nicht beim Monty also wenn jemand Intresse hat ich gebe sie für kleine Euros her.Mfg Maik


http://www.onlinepictures.de/2/?img=feltkettenspanner84447f0fjpg.jpg


----------



## digo (28. November 2006)

digo schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein nagelneues ZHI Z1 26" Rahmen, design von Yao Zhi, frühere Zoo Team Rider. Geometrie: 1080/380/+35, Gewicht ist 1870g (statt herstellersangabe). Es wurde nie zusammengebaut, ich Verkaufe es wegen umstieg auf 20" (Es gibt noch 3 Monaten Garantie!!). Als ich es als Set erhalten habe, sind noch Paar Teile die mitgekauft werden könnten (Alu farbige ZHI lenker, Magura Schelle für 4punkt Aufnahme, Brake Booster, VP Pedale).
> Preis: 430Euro+Versand (cca. 30Euro), verhandelbar!!!
> Nur Rahmen: 330Euro (beim tartybikes kostet NUR Rahmen 430 Euro!!)
> e-mail und msn: [email protected]
> Weitere Bilder unter www.zhibike.com .




NEUE PREISE!!!
NUR RAHMEN: 280EURO + Versand (cca. 30Euro)
RAHMEN UND TEILE: 370Euro!!!


----------



## Koxxfreak (29. November 2006)

hey leute ich verkaufe mein 26 zoll monty 231 TI für 1100 euronen.

auch hir hab ich einiges neu gemacht und zwar.

hab ich es auf 26 zoll umgebaut so kann man alle reifen fahren. 
dran ist vorne ein try all und hinten der high roller 40 a

die felgen sind try all felgen in silber und das VR ist mit messerspeichen und 
einer hugi ausgestattet.

auch ein eno freilauf ist dran

rohloff kettspanner und kette

viz carbonbooster

aluscheibe und martascheibe bekommst du

das rad bin ich nur ungefähr 2 wochen gefahren mehr nicht also
ist noch nichts dran so gut wie neu. ( das war das erste 26 mit dem ich 
nen roller konnte )

und als bonus giebts sogar noch eine ersatzgabel dazu.

so ich denk das ein super angebot.

schreibt mir bei intresse doch einfach ne mail an 

[email protected]


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. November 2006)

So verkaufe meine VR Bremse (was eigentlich ne HR bremse ist aber ich benutze für vorne )

Und zwar ist das eine Tekro Auriga voll hydr. und hat ne 160mm scheibe im WAVE look!

übern preis kann man verhandeln hätte so an 35 euros gedacht mit versand

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk_diggler (29. November 2006)

Servus, 

verkaufe:

- Monty Kurbel rechts incl. ACS Freilauf:  30  incl. Versand
- try all Vorbau N..U.C 20" schwarz Klemmung 25,4mm (wie neu): 25
- try all Lenker 25.4 74cm in Gold: 30

Bei Interesse bitte e-mail an mich. Bilder schicke ich gerne per Mail zu. 

 Uli


----------



## wired.erb (30. November 2006)

hi,

wer braucht noch einen brake-booster? den hier:






15 euros inkl. befestigungsmaterial und versand.

gruss

robert


----------



## dane08 (30. November 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wer braucht noch einen brake-booster? den hier:
> 
> ...




Neu?


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe zwei 26" Laufräder, alle Teile davon sind nur 3 Tage gefahren!

- weisse Tryall 39mm VR Felge mit schwarzem Felgenband, Tryall disc Nabe und schwarzen DT Super Comp Speichen - möchte noch 147 incl. Versand haben.

- weisse Tryall 47mm HR Felge (nicht angeflext) mit schwarzem Felgenband, schwarzer ChrisKing ISO Disc Nabe in der "full heavy duty" Version (Stahl-Freilaufkörper, heavy duty Achse, fun bolts), schwarze DT Super Comp Speichen, komplett mit breitem 16er Ritzel und Spacern - möchte noch 357 incl. Versand haben.






- Onza Carbon Riser bar, 76cm breit, incl. 2 Paar durchsichtige Tryall Griffe - 47 incl. Versand.


----------



## zumitrial (1. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> So verkaufe meine VR Bremse (was eigentlich ne HR bremse ist aber ich benutze für vorne )
> 
> Und zwar ist das eine Tekro Auriga voll hydr. und hat ne 160mm scheibe im WAVE look!
> 
> ...



Hi.Wie lang ist die Leitung,kann ich sie dann auch hinten benutzen?Kannst du ein paar Bilder rein tun.Gruss


----------



## MontyXL (3. Dezember 2006)

hey,

da ich Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk habe verkaufe ich nun eins von meinen Bikes.
Das bike wurde neu aufgebaut und seid dem max. 5h bewegt.
Monty Ti Rahmen Lenker und Vorbau.
Echo Felgen
Echo Gabel
Tensile Kurbeln
VrB XTR Hebel mit heatsink Peds
HrB Hs33
Preis: 550Euronen inkl. Versand dürfte ok sein.
bei fragen mail. [email protected]
Der Dreck am Hr ist Montysprey.
greetz
montyxl

[img=http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/3161/pict0025wq2.jpg]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontyXL (3. Dezember 2006)

hey,

da ich Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk habe verkaufe ich nun eins von meinen Bikes.
Das bike wurde neu aufgebaut und seid dem max. 5h bewegt.
Monty Ti Rahmen Lenker und Vorbau.
Echo Felgen
Echo Gabel
Tensile Kurbeln
VrB XTR Hebel mit heatsink Peds
HrB Hs33
Preis: 550Euronen inkl. Versand dürfte ok sein.
bei fragen mail. [email protected]
Der Dreck am Hr ist Montysprey.
greetz
montyxl


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (3. Dezember 2006)

tach die jungs...
verkaufe hier noch zwei KOT schaltaugen aus Titan!
preis noch keine ahnung.


----------



## foxracer69 (5. Dezember 2006)

Halu

Ich verkaufe:

Frame: Echo Team Short 07
Fork: Echo Lite 07
Cranks: Echo CNC
BB: Echo internal (07)
Stem: Echo team
Bar: Adamant
Headset: Echo CNC
F.wheel: Echo CNC DISC (with 06 rim)
R.wheel: Echo CNC 07 (with 07 hub and rim)
Pedals: author platforms
Chain: KMC K710
FW: Try-All 108.9
F.Brake: Magura Louise
R.Brake: Magura Hs-33 04 (with new hoses, and seals, used for 1 year)
Tyres: Maxxis CC (still got this thingies staying out of it)

Fahrrad ist neu!

Price: 1300 euro






contact: [email protected] / [email protected]
msn: [email protected]


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2006)

alter sieht dein 26" mal geil aus!!!!


----------



## digo (6. Dezember 2006)

Habe ein kaum gebrauchtes Koxx Levelboss long 20" Rahmen 
und Koxx Forxx Gabel zu verkaufen. 
Es wurde nur 5 Monaten gefahren, auf den Unterrohr gibt es gar keine Kratzer, da es mit einem Rahmenschutz gefahren wurde. 
Auf den Kettenstrebe gibt es Paar Kratzer, aber nicht wildes. 
Zu den Rahmen gehört ein Bashplate und ein Brake-booster.
Preis für Rahmen und Gabel: 160 Euro

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/061127/IM000148_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## robs (6. Dezember 2006)

Man, mach das Bild kleiner!!


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Dezember 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe zwei 26" Laufräder, alle Teile davon sind nur 3 Tage gefahren!
> 
> - weisse Tryall 39mm VR Felge mit schwarzem Felgenband, Tryall disc Nabe und schwarzen DT Super Comp Speichen - möchte noch 147 incl. Versand haben.
> 
> - weisse Tryall 47mm HR Felge (nicht angeflext) mit schwarzem Felgenband, schwarzer ChrisKing ISO Disc Nabe in der "full heavy duty" Version (Stahl-Freilaufkörper, heavy duty Achse, fun bolts), schwarze DT Super Comp Speichen, komplett mit breitem 16er Ritzel und Spacern - möchte noch 357 incl. Versand haben.



Is jetz bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140060136750&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140060138394&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Monty-rider (6. Dezember 2006)

hy leute verkaufe mei trialmotorrad
is ne beta rev-3 bj glaube 2002/3 mit hebo vr-felge und 250ccm gelb und normale gebrauchsspuren 
bin ich nur eine saison gefahren


----------



## tony m (6. Dezember 2006)

cooles tattoo


----------



## jockie (6. Dezember 2006)

digo schrieb:


> Habe ein kaum gebrauchtes Koxx Levelboss long 20" Rahmen
> und Koxx Forxx Gabel zu verkaufen.
> Es wurde nur 5 Monaten gefahren, auf den Unterrohr gibt es gar keine Kratzer, da es mit einem Rahmenschutz gefahren wurde.
> Auf den Kettenstrebe gibt es Paar Kratzer, aber nicht wildes.
> ...



Ist das eigentlich soooo schwer eure Bilder z.B. mal auf http://imageshack.us/ statt auf sackelangsame ungarische Server hochzuladen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe noch:

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, Preis: *340* inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450)
Entwickelt bei Jean Billon und Bruno Janin (2 franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
*Doppel Disc bereit*
Geometrie    : (sehr nah von dem Yaabaa Bow und Toxsin One 06)
Wheelbase: 1085mm
Kettenstreben: 385mm
BB: + 35mm
Head angle: 71°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg





Mehr Fotos
Offiziell Seite : 
http://www.acrobike.com/photoalbum2.html
Komplett: http://annecyvtt.free.fr/Bike/JB/jb.htm
Mehr Fotos, Demo von Bruno Janin

- Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, komplett (Schrauben, usw), sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50)




Fotos hier

- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10




Fotos

- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand

- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
*Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.*


Ich habe schon die anderen Teilen verkauft.


----------



## t-low (10. Dezember 2006)

jetzt zugreifen ;-)

KLICK

the ambassadors -  trial DVD von kenny und wesley belaey


----------



## digo (11. Dezember 2006)

digo schrieb:


> Habe ein kaum gebrauchtes Koxx Levelboss long 20" Rahmen
> und Koxx Forxx Gabel zu verkaufen.
> Es wurde nur 5 Monaten gefahren, auf den Unterrohr gibt es gar keine Kratzer, da es mit einem Rahmenschutz gefahren wurde.
> Auf den Kettenstrebe gibt es Paar Kratzer, aber nicht wildes.
> ...


----------



## wildsau-dd (12. Dezember 2006)

moin.

hab ne hope mono trial zu verkaufen.einmal als 160mm und einmal als 180mm, jeweils fürs vorderrad.bei interesse mal melden unter [email protected]
beide sind neu mit rechnung und garantie.macht mal faire angebote.

mfg der gino


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Dezember 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Is jetz bei ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140060136750&rd=1&rd=1
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140060138394&rd=1&rd=1



Auktionen enden um 19 Uhr!


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe zwei 26" Laufräder, alle Teile davon sind nur 3 Tage gefahren!

- weisse Tryall 39mm VR Felge mit schwarzem Felgenband, Tryall disc Nabe und schwarzen DT Super Comp Speichen - möchte noch 107 incl. Versand haben.

- weisse Tryall 47mm HR Felge (nicht angeflext) mit schwarzem Felgenband, schwarzer ChrisKing ISO Disc Nabe in der "full heavy duty" Version (Stahl-Freilaufkörper, heavy duty Achse, fun bolts), schwarze DT Super Comp Speichen, komplett mit breitem 16er Ritzel und Spacern - möchte noch 307 incl. Versand haben.


----------



## atom-dragon (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi

Verkaufe komplette HS33 fürs HR mit Heatsink Belägen + 2 Par Magura Koolstop beläge und nem neuen GU Brake Booster!

Macht ma Angebote so preistechnisch


----------



## kingspohla (16. Dezember 2006)

atom-dragon schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Verkaufe komplette HS33 fürs HR mit Heatsink Belägen + 2 Par Magura Koolstop beläge und nem neuen GU Brake Booster!
> 
> Macht ma Angebote so preistechnisch



welche farbe?

suche weiß oder grün(keine race-line sondern frog)

gruß...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Dezember 2006)

Für alle die mein schönes Univega T-Rammler für 700,- euronen erwerben wollten, denen muss ich leider die Träume zum platzen bringen... denn dieses Pracht-Exemplar von einem Trial Bike kostet selbstverständlich nicht 700 sondern 1700 Euro  
also bitte keine PM´s mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)  

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten  jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro 

Versandkosten übernehme ich ! 

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## trialsrider (18. Dezember 2006)

python schrieb:


> Hi Leute,




als erstes änderst du dein profilbild min jung! dies is dem trialsmax seins! danach erlaub ich dir auch irgendwas in meinem forum zu verkaufen!


----------



## python (18. Dezember 2006)

jo kein problem


----------



## trialsrider (18. Dezember 2006)

python schrieb:


> jo kein problem



Sehr gut! ein braver User!  

Jetzt finden wir auch nen käufer für dein radl!


----------



## python (20. Dezember 2006)

sorry wollte eigentlich bei mir was verbessern jetz habe ich hier ausfersehen ein zitat gemacht könnt ihr was ich hier gerade schreibe bitte löschen war ausversehen .... aber bitte meinen artikel nicht löschen thx


----------



## robs (21. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe ein nagelneues Normalo-MTB-Hinterrad. Falls jemand interesse hat (besser nicht für Trial): Deore disc, Megamo-Felge ~30mm, DT Standardspeichen, von mir eingespeicht (gut zentriert und gleichmäßig stramm)...

Preis so bei 40,- +Versand

Bild folgt demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newone (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Da ich nun doch auf Fedegabel umrüsten werde, steht meine Gabel demächst zum Verkauf ( Bild: mein weisses KLEIN in meiner Galerie).
Es handelt sich um eine Cannondale FATTY R, also Tandem- und Trailgabel, bei welcher ich allerdings die Disc-Aufnahme abgeschliffen habe. Die Gabel wurde anschließende professionell pulverbschichtet ( in schwarz).
Bei Interesse einfach melden. 
Preisvorstellung liegt bei 75 Euro.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. Dezember 2006)

hohoho,

meine bremse ist noch 3 tage bei ebay drin...

link hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140066831415&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (24. Dezember 2006)

bitte was,du bist die vorne gefahren?das muss ich jetzt aber mal erklärt haben.mit der 160 mm scheibe schon mal nich wirklich möglich,und wohin mit der langen leitung???
LG Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. Dezember 2006)

^^ ja das ging irgendwie  hat super gebremst nur fand die dann nicht mehr schön und hab mir ne gebrauchte hope tryall gekauft  und das mit der leitung war auch kein problem sah halt nur ein bisl komisch aus


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. Dezember 2006)

Tag, hab beim Garage aufräumen noch eine wenig gefahrene 20" Koxx Forxx Disc only gefunden. Hat paar leichte Schrammen ansonsten ist sie top in Ordnung und wechselt für 50 Euro + Versand den Besitzer. Bilder gibts bei Bedarf morgen abend.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## *Sickboy* (25. Dezember 2006)

Moin Tobi!

Du kommst mir gerade recht!!!
Die nehm ich sofort   

Gruß Raffy


----------



## esgey (25. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> hohoho,
> 
> meine bremse ist noch 3 tage bei ebay drin...
> 
> ...



Ist ja sehr schön von Dir, dass Du uns Deine super Bremse auch anbietest, die Du grad bei eBay am Laufen hast. Wann wolltest Du uns eigentlich darüber in Kenntniss setzen, dass Du da über ein zweites Profil mitbietest!?!  

Vor oder nach der Auktion?  

Aber das ist natürlich moralisch eher weniger verwerflich, schliesslich hats ja bei Deinem MD-Player auch geklappt, ne!?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe zwei 26" Laufräder, alle Teile davon sind nur 3 Tage gefahren!

- weisse Tryall 39mm VR Felge mit schwarzem Felgenband, Tryall disc Nabe und schwarzen DT Super Comp Speichen - möchte noch 107 incl. Versand haben.

- weisse Tryall 47mm HR Felge (nicht angeflext) mit schwarzem Felgenband, schwarzer ChrisKing ISO Disc Nabe in der "full heavy duty" Version (Stahl-Freilaufkörper, heavy duty Achse, fun bolts), schwarze DT Super Comp Speichen, komplett mit breitem 16er Ritzel und Spacern - möchte noch 307 incl. Versand haben.

Festpreise!


----------



## dane08 (25. Dezember 2006)

verkaufe:
- hs33 06 bremsgriff        10â¬
- 221pro 06 VR               20â¬
- 221pro 06 HR mit ritzel   25â¬
- monty 19-2.7 HR mantel 10â¬
- 221pro 07 HR,neu!         45â¬

wetere infos und blder per PM


----------



## zumitrial (25. Dezember 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> - hs33 06 bremsgriff        10
> - 221pro 06 VR               20
> - 221pro 06 HR mit ritzel   25
> ...



Hi.Könntest du mir ein paar Bilder von dem monty 19-2.7 HR mantel schicken?  Danke Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (25. Dezember 2006)

@ Dane08:

Ist der Bremsgriff rechts oder links ? Farbe?

MFG


----------



## dane08 (25. Dezember 2006)

@KermitB4
der bremsgriff ist für rechts, silber und funktioniert einwandfrei.Ich hab ihn nur durch den Rb ersetzt.


----------



## dane08 (26. Dezember 2006)

ich wollt nur sagen das der bremsgriff jetzt verkauft ist.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Ist ja sehr schön von Dir, dass Du uns Deine super Bremse auch anbietest, die Du grad bei eBay am Laufen hast. Wann wolltest Du uns eigentlich darüber in Kenntniss setzen, dass Du da über ein zweites Profil mitbietest!?!
> 
> Vor oder nach der Auktion?
> 
> Aber das ist natürlich moralisch eher weniger verwerflich, schliesslich hats ja bei Deinem MD-Player auch geklappt, ne!?



lol^^ das bin net ich, das ist ein freund aber egal und das ist ja net verboten^^ der kann so viel mit bieten wie er will  und was interesiert dich das eigentlich


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

klassischer ebay trick.ich will nichts von abzocke sagen^^find ich aber blöd.man will als interessent ein schnäppchen machen und man will als verkäufer reibach machen.aber über ebay soll man nich reich werden,man will nur krempel losswerden.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

andere frage:ist die bissig?ist der druckpunkt hart? wenn ja mal sehn was wir machen.vllt kommt man ja ins geschäft aber ich wüsste jetzt nich wohin mit der leitung xD cU


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2006)

mhh jo der druck ist ein bisl weich ungefähr wie bei der HS33 ungefähr (konnt immer darauf an was man unter weich versteht) und beißen tut se klar. und außerdem kannst du die ja auch kürzen ist ja ein entlüftungs set dabei  mfg Jan


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

ich add dich nachher mal bei msn oder icq mal sehn  so dann weiter...


----------



## Benjy (26. Dezember 2006)

moin,

hab einen toxsin "the resurrection" rahmen in schwarz abzugeben. der rahmen ist etwa ein halbes jahr alt, wurde von mir aber nur höchstens einen monat gefahren, weil ich wegen der arbeit kaum zum trialen gekommen bin.

der rahmen hat einige kratzer am unterrohr sowie an den streben auf der linken seite, aber keine dellen oder risse.

die zahlen:
radstand 1085 mm
kettenstreben 385mm
innenlager +10mm


hatte so an 200 taler (VHB) + versand gedacht.

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=3imDDzPkKBBOIuv.JPG
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=l6a2X2N5ZH9CDIU.JPG
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=h9CHaAOvSIbtlUt.JPG

sorry, bessere bilder hab ich momentan nicht.
bei interesse icq (220539136) oder pm


Gruß
Benjy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> lol^^ das bin net ich, das ist ein freund aber egal und das ist ja net verboten^^ der kann so viel mit bieten wie er will  und was interesiert dich das eigentlich



mich interessiert es allerdings auch. es zeigt mal wieder, wie leute den hals nicht voll genug mit irgendwelchem schrott bekommen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mich interessiert es allerdings auch. es zeigt mal wieder, wie leute den hals nicht voll genug mit irgendwelchem schrott bekommen.


----------



## esgey (26. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> lol^^ das bin net ich, das ist ein freund aber egal und das ist ja net verboten^^ der kann so viel mit bieten wie er will  und was interesiert dich das eigentlich



1. wo ist da der Unterschied
2. doch, es ist verboten (Shill-Bidding-Richtlinie bei eBay(wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil))
3. es interessiert mich nicht so sehr, mir ist es halt nur ins Auge gestochen, aber vlt. interessiert es ja jemand anders hier, dass Du ein kleiner Betrüger bist, weil er sich dann nochmal überlegt, ob er bei Dir etwas kauft


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> 1. wo ist da der Unterschied
> 2. doch, es ist verboten (Shill-Bidding-Richtlinie bei eBay(wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil))
> 3. es interessiert mich nicht so sehr, mir ist es halt nur ins Auge gestochen, aber vlt. interessiert es ja jemand anders hier, dass Du ein kleiner Betrüger bist, weil er sich dann nochmal überlegt, ob er bei Dir etwas kauft



Gut gebrüllt,Tiger!


----------



## esgey (27. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> Gut gebrüllt,Tiger!



Hast schon recht, es finden sich natürlich trotzdem immer noch irgendwelche Deppen, die dann doch noch bei solchen Leuten kaufen.    

Aber der Teil der Leute, mit Hirn, ist gewarnt.

Schönes Leben noch...


----------



## Scrat (27. Dezember 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> 3. es interessiert mich nicht so sehr, mir ist es halt nur ins Auge gestochen, aber vlt. interessiert es ja jemand anders hier, dass Du ein kleiner Betrüger bist, weil er sich dann nochmal überlegt, ob er bei Dir etwas kauft



Mich interessiert's in der Tat, danke für den Hinweis  .

Dann suche ich doch weiter nach einem linken Louise-Hebel.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (27. Dezember 2006)

biete nur heute meine avid juicy seven an.
fürs hr mit 160mm scheibe

wer die avid kennt der kann sich die natürlich auch als vorderbremse anbauen, da man den hebel zu einem linken umbauen kann.

wer mir dafür 110-120 euro gibt bekommt sie.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Dezember 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> 1. wo ist da der Unterschied
> 2. doch, es ist verboten (Shill-Bidding-Richtlinie bei eBay(wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil))
> 3. es interessiert mich nicht so sehr, mir ist es halt nur ins Auge gestochen, aber vlt. interessiert es ja jemand anders hier, dass Du ein kleiner Betrüger bist, weil er sich dann nochmal überlegt, ob er bei Dir etwas kauft



okok. also ich habe meinem freund das nur gesagt, dass da mal ein zwei gebote stehen um die bremse interesanter zu machen. zweitens glaube ich net das ich das so mötig hab, dass 2-3  mehr raus kommen und drittens schluss damit jetzt  

mfg Jan


----------



## ringo667 (27. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> okok. also ich habe meinem freund das nur gesagt, dass da mal ein zwei gebote stehen um die bremse interesanter zu machen. zweitens glaube ich net das ich das so mötig hab, dass 2-3  mehr raus kommen und drittens schluss damit jetzt
> 
> mfg Jan




...um die Bremse interesannter zu machen, genau!!!
Eigentlich sollte dein Account schon für diese Aussage in einem öffentlichen Forum gesperrt werden...,  
es ist mir ja auch Wurscht wenn sowas gemacht wird, es wird ja niemand gezwungen ein Gebot abzugeben, aber das noch Public zu machen, finde ich schon etwas dreist..


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Dezember 2006)

jo war schon ein bisl dreist naja machen wir hier einen schluss strich drunter_______


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. Dezember 2006)

hej

verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes echo tretlager mit montagewerkzeug. lagerbreite ist 68mm und achslänge sind 128mm!preis ist vhb:






und einen tryall vorbau 105mm 7°. preis ist vhb:





bei fragen, fragt,
mfg flo


----------



## dane08 (27. Dezember 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> - hs33 06 bremsgriff        10
> - 221pro 06 VR               20
> - 221pro 06 HR mit ritzel   25
> ...


----------



## Kölle (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen,
versteigere meine Middleburn-kurbeln mit middleburn-Kettenblatt (22) und Middleburn-rockring.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230069518877&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1

viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

bin dabei will eh bald auf isis umrüsten was würdest du denn cash ohne ebay wollen?nur so zum vergleich,alles unverbindlich.


----------



## Benjy (27. Dezember 2006)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab einen toxsin "the resurrection" rahmen in schwarz abzugeben. der rahmen ist etwa ein halbes jahr alt, wurde von mir aber nur höchstens einen monat gefahren, weil ich wegen der arbeit kaum zum trialen gekommen bin.
> 
> ...



ums mal auf die neue seite zu holen^^


----------



## python (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Dezember 2006)

hab hier ein paar teile anzubieten:



links:
magura scheibe 160mm
no name disk 180mm
shimano Xt disk 160mm
mitte:
HS kolben jeweils satz links/rechts in silber und neon gelb
HS33 hebel '05 links
lousie disk,rechts,bjhr. '98,neu
magura adapter +30mm
diverse HS beläge
lousie disk hebel,links,bjhr. '98,neu
rechts:
GustavM disk hebel,links,nur kurz gefahren
louise disk hebel,rechts,bjhr. '98,nur kurz gebraucht
RB design HS hebel,felge,nur kurz gebraucht
Altek device,Hs hebel,braucht neues dichtungsringe,sonst top zustand

bei interesse->PN


----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Dezember 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej
> 
> verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes echo tretlager mit montagewerkzeug. lagerbreite ist 68mm und achslänge sind 128mm!preis ist vhb:
> 
> ...



hej das hier ist noch zu haben, will das denn keiner?
flo


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (31. Dezember 2006)

*Devil Trailbike 26"*

Rahmen: Devil Trial (Sattelrohr verschweiÃt, Cantisockel, no Disc, auswechselbares Schaltauge)

Gabel: Devil Alu (Cantisockel, no Disc)
Steuersatz: Tioga
Spacer: 4*5 Alu silber
Vorbau: Roox Danny's Srem
Lenker: Syntace V2 Ultralite 12Â°
Bremshebel: Sram 7.0

Bremsen: Avid Single Gigit 25 (Belege sehr gut, komplett 170g pro Rad)

Schalthebel: Sram Drehgriff 9-fach
Scahltwerk Shimano Ultegra 6500 (sehr guter Zustand)
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra 6 Ritzel
Kette: Rohloff SLT 99
Kurbel: Shimano Deore auf Rockring umgebaut (irreversibel) mit 22 ZÃ¤hne Kettenblatt
Pedale: Wellgo LU-952

LaufrÃ¤der: komplett schwarz

Laufrad Vorne:
Schnellspanner: Ultegra
Nabe: Shimano Xt
Speichen: Dt Champ schwarz, radial
Nippel: Alu (schwarz)
Felgen: Mavic D 521
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2.1

Laufrad Hintern:
Schnellspanner: Shimano schwarz
Nabe: Shimano Silent Clutch (8/9-fach)
Speichen: Dt Champ schwarz, 3-fach gekreuzt
Nippel: Messing (schwarz)
Felgen: Mavic D 521
Reifen: Tioga Facory DH 2.1 F

Infos zum Versand: 20-30â¬ (wenn ihr Versnadtipps hab, bin offen fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=34760&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe zwei 26" Laufräder, alle Teile davon sind nur 3 Tage gefahren!

- weisse Tryall 39mm VR Felge mit schwarzem Felgenband, Tryall disc Nabe und schwarzen DT Super Comp Speichen - möchte noch 107 incl. Versand haben.

- weisse Tryall 47mm HR Felge (nicht angeflext) mit schwarzem Felgenband, schwarzer ChrisKing ISO Disc Nabe in der "full heavy duty" Version (Stahl-Freilaufkörper, heavy duty Achse, fun bolts), schwarze DT Super Comp Speichen, komplett mit breitem 16er Ritzel und Spacern - möchte noch 357 incl. Versand haben.

Festpreise!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

haste die gabel noch?


----------



## Benjy (1. Januar 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab einen toxsin "the resurrection" rahmen in schwarz abzugeben. der rahmen ist etwa ein halbes jahr alt, wurde von mir aber nur höchstens einen monat gefahren, weil ich wegen der arbeit kaum zum trialen gekommen bin.
> 
> ...



ist verkauft^^


----------



## Monty09 (1. Januar 2007)

Wer Interesse an einen Monty trialbike hat bitte melden es ist schon gebraucht und hat auch schon so manche spuren dran also man sieht das es auch wirklich benutzt wurde! Es ist super für Anfänger oder fortgeschrittene da es schon eingefahren bzw. eingetrialt ist! 

Monty x-lite
Farbe: in der Richtung weinrot
24 Zoll
Bremsen: hinten HS33
             vorne Shimanou LX ist es glaub ich, ich werd aber nochmal nach                  schaun und genauer hin schreiben
Lenker: Echo(neu) 74cm, Gewicht 305gr,Lenkerklemmung 31,8mm
Lenkervorbau: neu und von Zoo 100mm
Hinterfeliege: hinten hat es eine lochfellige
neues Trehtlager

Der ist zwischen 250 und 300euro  +Versandkosten dann natürlich. Der Preis ist verhandelbar. Das Fahrrad wird per DHL geliefert oder per eigenen Versand Wunsch! Fahrrad wird erst abgeschickt wenn das Geld auf mein Konto überwiesen ist!

Bei weiteren fragen oder wegen Bilder bitte melden! Bilder werden dann per Wer Interesse an einen Montytrialbike hat bitte melden es ist schon gebraucht und hat auch schon so manche spuren dran also man sieht das es auch wirklich benutzt wurde! Es ist super für Anfänger oder fortgeschrittene da es schon eingefahren bzw. eingetrialt ist! 

Bei weiteren fragen oder wegen Bilder bitte melden! Bilder werden dann per E-mail geschickt!!


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe für jemanden ein Koxx Levelboss 20" Short 2003

Das Bike hat keine Risse oder Dellen es stad die letzten Jahre nur rum.

Der Preis wäre 400


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (1. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Thread!?!^^Naja zu spät,viel Glück mit dem Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty09 (1. Januar 2007)

Ich muss mich korrigieren ist kein 24Zoll sondern ein 26zoll


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Januar 2007)

Shimanou, lochfellige, Trehtlager 

Auch der vorletze Absatz ist nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Grüsse aus der Rütli-Schule


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (1. Januar 2007)

Du bist ja auch nett...ich kenne Leute die eine Rechtschreibschwäche haben und das ist nicht sehr witzig.Ich hoffe du meintest das jetzt nicht als Angriff,sondern eher als(unnetten-) Witz.Naja egal,er gibt sich mit der Groß-Kleinschreibung Mühe
MfG


----------



## dane08 (1. Januar 2007)

" Es ist super für Anfänger oder fortgeschrittene da es schon eingefahren bzw. eingetrialt ist! "

was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Monty09 (1. Januar 2007)

Wie was mein ich damit? bestimmt das gebrauchte trial bikes für anfänger besser sind als neue weil man die erst einfahren muss damit lernt man schwerer als mit einen eingefahrenen


----------



## dane08 (1. Januar 2007)

des ist ja gerade das was ich nicht versteh.wieso lernt man mit einem gebrauchten besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty09 (1. Januar 2007)

Naja weil das gebrauchte halt schon richtig eingefahren ist nicht so wie ein neues!


----------



## zumitrial (1. Januar 2007)

Monty09 schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an einen Monty trialbike hat bitte melden es ist schon gebraucht und hat auch schon so manche spuren dran also man sieht das es auch wirklich benutzt wurde! Es ist super für Anfänger oder fortgeschrittene da es schon eingefahren bzw. eingetrialt ist!
> 
> Monty x-lite
> Farbe: in der Richtung weinrot
> ...



Hi,Könntest du mir ein paar Bilder schicken?
Danke
Gruss


----------



## V!RUS (1. Januar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> des ist ja gerade das was ich nicht versteh.wieso lernt man mit einem gebrauchten besser?



Am besten geht das mit einem Koxx. 

Durch das Einfahren wird die Geometrie deinem Fahrstil angepasst. Je nach Fahrstil dauert das Anpassen länger oder auch nicht so lang.

Außerdem ärgert man sich dann weniger über einen Kratzer oder eine Delle, wenn das Rad eh schon damit voll ist. 

BTW. Ich würd mal ein Bild reinstellen, sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Januar 2007)

also das mit dem einfahren find ich jetz aber auch lustig.


----------



## dane08 (2. Januar 2007)

das mit kratzern stimmt schon bei einem gebrauchten aber ich glaube kaum das ich z.b ein kartonfrisches Ti ersma einfahren bzw. "verbiegen" muss um damit richtig zu fahren können man muss sich zwar an die neue geo gewöhnen aber ob das radl vorher schonmal gefahrn wurde ist egal.


----------



## roborider (2. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht meint er, dass die Bremsklötze eingefahren sind !?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (2. Januar 2007)

kann auch auch so verstehen mit den bremsklötzen.aber wenn ich einen nagelneuen rahmen fahre,und da eine schramme reinmache,könnt ich mich schwarz ärgern,aber bei nem gebrauchten könnt ich drüberwegsehen^^(ist mir passiert,nagelneuen pitbull rahmen bekommen,keine kratzer,dann nen zu kurzen treter und mit dem unterrohr die steinkante gestreift...mittlerweile finde ich das vor lauter schrammen nich mehr  von daher)


----------



## roborider (2. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-Trial-Bi...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

!?


----------



## Berliner Team T (2. Januar 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-Trial-Bi...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> !?



Wer dafür nen gebot abgibt is selber schuld, aber interrsieren würde mich das auch mal ich mein mal 100%alu hat man nich in jedem fahrrad würd gern ma wissen wie lange das hällt aber ich glaub der Rammschutz hält das alles


----------



## trialsrider (2. Januar 2007)

Monty09 schrieb:


> Wie was mein ich damit? BESTIMMT das gebrauchte trial bikes für anfänger besser sind als neue weil man die erst einfahren muss damit lernt man schwerer als mit einen eingefahrenen



  

geil ich mag den thread!....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Monty09 schrieb:


> Wie was mein ich damit? bestimmt das gebrauchte trial bikes für anfänger besser sind als neue weil man die erst einfahren muss damit lernt man schwerer als mit einen eingefahrenen




Stimmt, die eingefahrenen wissen was sie zutun haben.
Man kann quasi per sprache steuern. ;-)


*push*



BTW: Fotos wären mal hilfreich!


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2007)

stell ich mir komisch vor..

"hüpf!"

"rooooooll" ..... "bunny!"




"eins, zwo, GAP!"


----------



## jockie (2. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht verwechselt er auch Pferde und Fahrräder?! Jeder, der mal bei eBay nach "Monty" in _Sport_ gesucht hat, weiß was da teils auch mit rauskommt.


----------



## Monty09 (2. Januar 2007)

So da habt ihr mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Sevoratha (2. Januar 2007)

ist das rad wirklich pink??


----------



## esgey (2. Januar 2007)

Berliner Team T schrieb:


> Wer dafür nen gebot abgibt is selber schuld, aber interrsieren würde mich das auch mal ich mein mal 100%alu hat man nich in jedem fahrrad würd gern ma wissen wie lange das hällt aber ich glaub der Rammschutz hält das alles



Na Du weißt doch, wer etwas wirklich will, muß mutig sein zu scheitern. 

Und dieses Angebot hier braucht einen ganz Mutigen.


----------



## Monty09 (2. Januar 2007)

Naja pink is des nich so wirklich sieht zwa aus wie pink auf den bildern aber ist es nich wirklich


----------



## tinitram (2. Januar 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Univega-Trial-Bi...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Würde gern mal wissen wie der es geschafft hat damit 6 Wochen zu trialen...


----------



## !Monty! (2. Januar 2007)

was fürn schrotthaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe super leichtes Laufrad! Echo 06 Felge, Sapim Messerspeichen, DT Alu-Nippel und ViZ-Nabe.... 
Wurde ca. 6 Monate gefahren und ist in einem super Zustand. Funktion ist einwandfrei. 
Preis 80


----------



## trialsrider (2. Januar 2007)

Monty09 schrieb:


> Naja pink is des nich so wirklich sieht zwa aus wie pink auf den bildern aber ist es nich wirklich



stimmt: is rosa!


----------



## Monty09 (2. Januar 2007)

Neee auch kein rosa


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2007)

schwuchtel (20") rot


----------



## esgey (3. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schwuchtel (20") rot



Dinge, die unter die Gürtellinie gehen, sind mein Ressort. Dafür hast Du einfach nicht genug Style!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2007)

bla bla. aber du kannst hier keine 20" witze reißen bist ja selber einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (3. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bla bla. aber du kannst hier keine 20" witze reißen bist ja selber einer



das wiederrum erklärt seine Signatur! 


Ähm also ich tausche.......eine Norco Starr Gabel bzw eine Marzocchi MX Comp beide seeeehr neuwertig gegen
eine beliebige Starr Gabel die was aushält und in gutem Zustand ist!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (3. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> das wiederrum erklärt seine Signatur!
> 
> 
> Ähm also ich tausche.......eine Norco Starr Gabel bzw eine Marzocchi MX Comp beide seeeehr neuwertig gegen
> eine beliebige Starr Gabel die was aushält und in gutem Zustand ist!



Nimm doch meine Sidekick! Die hält was aus. Könnte Federgabel gebrauchen.


----------



## python (3. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## Monty09 (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein Monty 26zoller wer interesse hat und bilder möchte bitte melden!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Januar 2007)

Monty09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe mein Monty 26zoller wer interesse hat und bilder möchte bitte melden!



mich würden ehrlich gesagt nur die kurbeln interessieren... meinst das geht???


----------



## Monty09 (3. Januar 2007)

> hst_trialer
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Monty09 Beitrag anzeigen
> Hallo,
> ...



naja nein ich möcht ja des ganze bike los werden hör nemig jetzt auf zu trialen war ne lange aber schöne zeit hab jetzt uahc viel zuwenig zeit dafür noch zu trialen und so


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (3. Januar 2007)

aber wenn du den hobel schlachtest,sind alle teile in kurzer zeit weg,nur der rahmen wird schwierig zu verkaufen.der rahmen wirkt doch schon einigermaßen befremdlich,sry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage.
viel glück


----------



## Monty09 (3. Januar 2007)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> aber wenn du den hobel schlachtest,sind alle teile in kurzer zeit weg,nur der rahmen wird schwierig zu verkaufen.der rahmen wirkt doch schon einigermaßen befremdlich,sry wenn ich das jetzt mal so sage.
> viel glück



hmmm keine schlechte idee aber ich wills ja komplett los werden weisst wie ich mein vlt. findest du ja noch ein der nen zweites bike brauch


----------



## t-low (4. Januar 2007)

alsoooo.....schweren herzens verkaufe ich meine Magura HS33 in rot....inkl. Trialbike   

[http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260072700461&rd=1&rd=1]

KLick

is ein schönes Einsteiger Bike.. oder zum Auf- bzw. Abbauen


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Januar 2007)

26" Tryall Laufräder zu verkaufen --> Bikemarkt

Und nach wie vor noch ne Echo Control Disc Gabel. Wenn der Cryo nich mal langsam ausm SULKI kommt, verkauf ich sie weiter und mach des hier mit ihm -->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (5. Januar 2007)

*Verkaufe:*



 

 

 



Rahmen Echo Team 2005 short.
Aluminium: U6
Steuerwinkel: 71°
Kettenstrebenlänge: 362mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +55mm
Radstand: 1000mm

Nur der Rahmen mit Unterschutz. Aufkleberset separat dabei. 200 Euro VHB zzgl. Versand, wenn nötig.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. Januar 2007)

*farsneschrankwandindenrückenwerf*


----------



## andre35i (6. Januar 2007)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> *farsneschrankwandindenrückenwerf*


----------



## t-low (6. Januar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> alsoooo.....schweren herzens verkaufe ich meine Magura HS33 in rot....inkl. Trialbike
> 
> [http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ESE:IT&viewitem=&item=260072700461&rd=1&rd=1]
> 
> ...



so....jetzt hab ich auch mal ein bild hochgeladen   bittesehr!
das bike ist wirklich kaum benutzt...keine kratzer, kein achter usw...wie neu.






mittlerweile habe ich sogar ein sehr schönes "ersatzbike" gefunden


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Januar 2007)

> 26" Tryall Laufräder zu verkaufen --> Bikemarkt
> 
> Und nach wie vor noch ne Echo Control Disc Gabel. Wenn der Cryo nich mal langsam ausm SULKI kommt, verkauf ich sie weiter und mach des hier mit ihm -->



Hier noch mal der richtige Link zum Bikemarkt


----------



## FoxRacingShox (6. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe ein Monty 221 Pro Baujahr 2002.
Das Bike ist etwas verändert worden, hinten Magura hs33 (schwarz) und vorne eine Magura Marta (schwarz) Scheibenbremse.
Das gesamte Bike ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt. 
Top Zustand, wenig genutzt worden!

Bilder können bei Bedarf gemacht werden!
Preis: habe keine Vorstellung was das Bike jetzt wert ist! Also bitte ein Angebot machen.

Gruß 

FoxRacingShox


----------



## Bike Lane (6. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe einen Monty 221 Ti Triallenker in schwarz aus dem Jahr 06. Der Lenker ist nur kurz gefahren worden und hat keine Gebrauchsspuren. Ich will noch 35 Euro inklusive Versand.


----------



## jockie (6. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> *Verkaufe:*
> Rahmen Echo Team 2005 short.
> Aluminium: U6
> Steuerwinkel: 71°
> ...


Reh serviert. Guten Appetit!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Januar 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej
> 
> verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes echo tretlager mit montagewerkzeug. lagerbreite ist 68mm und achslänge sind 128mm!preis ist vhb:
> 
> ...



das ist immer noch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (7. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe innenlager industiegelagert mit 128 mm Achsbreite, dachte so an 30â¬


----------



## t-low (7. Januar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> so....jetzt hab ich auch mal ein bild hochgeladen   bittesehr!
> das bike ist wirklich kaum benutzt...keine kratzer, kein achter usw...wie neu.
> 
> 
> ...



TIME IS TICKIN´ AWAY


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Januar 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> Verkaufe innenlager industiegelagert mit 128 mm Achsbreite, dachte so an 30â¬



Hat das ne 73er GehÃ¤usebreite?


----------



## dane08 (7. Januar 2007)

hab noch ein 221pro 06 VR fÃ¼r 20â¬ zu verkaufen


----------



## SR82 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Verkaufe meinen Monty Urban Rahmen in grau. Wenig benutzt (deswegen wird er jetzt auch verkauft), sehr guter Zustand!

Kontakt bitte über email: [email protected]

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## genio (8. Januar 2007)

Grüße!

Ich hätte ne Syntace Gabel zu verkaufen!

Ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und hat paar Kratzer, ansonsten noch Top!

Ist die mit kurzem Schafft!

Wer gern Bilder hätte, einfach per Mail melden!

[email protected]

Preisvorstellung wäre 90 ink. Versand!

mfg seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

ich verkaufe meinen ECHO TEAM 05 LONG....

hat einige kratzer, is ja klar und ne kleine delle am unterrohr...der schutz müsste au mal neu gemacht werden,der lässt sich aber noch fahren, is kein ding....

dachte so an 110Euro + versand....könnt mir ja mal angebote per pm schreiben, dann könn mor verhandeln...

also dann...
HOLSCHI....


----------



## SR82 (8. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe auch mein Hinterrad:

DT Hügi silber, DT alpine III Speichen, TryAll 47mm Felge schwarz, mit schwarzem Felgenband. 36 Loch. Wenig benutzt, daher guter Zustand!

Kontakt bitte über email: [email protected]

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Januar 2007)

Habe ich bei Ebay gefunden. Das ist das Endorfin von Trial Jay...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Endorfin-Trial-M...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andre35i (9. Januar 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Habe ich bei Ebay gefunden. Das ist das Endorfin von Trial Jay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Endorfin-Trial-M...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mal schaun vieleicht biete ich mit


----------



## tinitram (9. Januar 2007)

esgey schrieb:


> Na Du weißt doch, wer etwas wirklich will, muß mutig sein zu scheitern.
> 
> Und dieses Angebot hier braucht einen ganz Mutigen.



Offensichtlich haben sich die Mutigsten eingefunden...

Ebay-link Univega


----------



## t-low (9. Januar 2007)

tinitram schrieb:


> Offensichtlich haben sich die Mutigsten eingefunden...
> 
> Ebay-link Univega



das geht doch nicht mit rechten dingen zu  

und ich hab für mein bike (nagut nicht soooo neu) nur 240 ocken bekommen    

naja.. aber das univega is ja auch aus 100 #% alu


----------



## trialsrider (9. Januar 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Habe ich bei Ebay gefunden. Das ist das Endorfin von Trial Jay...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Endorfin-Trial-M...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Geiles Teil und sieht noch top geflegt aus!

(dachte die Bilder sein nicht aktuell! sorry! )


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Januar 2007)

und das endorfin is sogar mit acros steuersatz, geil. das werd ich mal im auge behalten. ma kuckn für wieviel das teil weggeht.


----------



## esgey (9. Januar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> das geht doch nicht mit rechten dingen zu



Nö, tut es mal wieder nicht.

Checkt mal die Gebotsliste und das Bewertungsprofil!  
Mach ich immer bevor ich auf irgend etwas biete.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (9. Januar 2007)

du kannst es net lassen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (9. Januar 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> du kannst es net lassen ^^



??  Ist doch völlig berechtigt!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Januar 2007)

er meint das nur weil er es selber gemacht hat^^


----------



## robs (9. Januar 2007)

Das geile ist ja, dass er die Verkaufsprovision damit los wird


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe:

Monty 231 X-Lite Vorbau 2003 silber
Monty 231 X-Lite Lenker schwarz

Beides gebraucht, aber naturlich voll funktionsfähig!

Bei interesse -> PN

MFG


----------



## Strahd (10. Januar 2007)

Bei ebay gibts ein schönes Vid zu kaufen :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330070803377&rd=1&rd=1

Gruß,
Strahd


----------



## t-low (10. Januar 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Das geile ist ja, dass er die Verkaufsprovision damit los wird



....nicht wenn die sich nachher "einigen" aus irgendeinem grund die auktion nicht abzuwickeln...und in beidseitigem einverständnis sich vom geschäft zurückziehen....aber das wird dann auch glaub ich irgendwo intern vermerkt. naja...dann is das HAMMER-BIKE ja demnächst wieder bei ebay drin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Toxsin 20" Rahmen (20.1) Short in Silber. Der Rahmen is noch fast neu und wurde nur 2 mal von mir gefahren. Er hat bloß paar leichte Kratzer im Tretlagerbereich. Ich würde noch 250 dafür haben wollen. Das Teil kostet neu ca. 400. Bei Interesse oder Fotos einfach PM an mich


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe meine Try All Kurbel mit 2 Rock Ringe und 18Z Ritzel wer sie will PM.

Preis wäre 80


----------



## python (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2007)

Ich würde den Lenker und den Vorbau nehmen, wenn du das einzeln verkaufst.

MFG


----------



## trialbock (13. Januar 2007)

tausche ZOO vorbau gegen TI vorbau oder Monty alu gabel
GEO is 150 mm   25% !
den Vorbau gibts leider nich mher beim JAN is aber n heisses TEIL 
Bilder mach ich nacher  heute abend ! 

MFG
pm oder icq


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich verkaufe all mein trial zeuck, da ich wieder zu meiner passion gefunden habe und das ohne schmerzen.































diese sachen sind absolut neu und ungebraucht! weitere sachen folgen!

ciao, Marius!


----------



## dane08 (13. Januar 2007)

@ Marius
du hast nicht zufällig noch einen brakebooster?


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Januar 2007)

Den Hinterreifen würde ich nehmen, wenn der preis stimmt und du ihn einzeln verkaufst.

MFG


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Januar 2007)

ich antworte nur auf pm's oder emails, weil sonst kommt so viel spam im verkauf-thread zu stande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (15. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## atom-dragon (15. Januar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> @ Marius
> du hast nicht zufällig noch einen brakebooster?



Ich hätten noch nen neuen GU Brake Booster in Rot abzugeben!
Und ums zu erwähen auch noch ne HS33 mit Heatsink belägen und Magura Halteschellen!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Januar 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej
> 
> verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes echo tretlager mit montagewerkzeug. lagerbreite ist 68mm und achslänge sind 128mm!preis ist vhb:
> 
> ...



also das ist noch zu haben und auch wirklich günstig abzugeben!
meldet euch mal


----------



## trialbock (15. Januar 2007)

trialbock schrieb:


> tausche ZOO vorbau gegen TI vorbau oder Monty alu gabel
> GEO is 150 mm   25% !
> den Vorbau gibts leider nich mher beim JAN is aber n heisses TEIL
> Bilder mach ich nacher  heute abend !
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Januar 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> also das ist noch zu haben und auch wirklich gÃ¼nstig abzugeben!
> meldet euch mal



dann sei doch so gut und poste hier schonmal deine VHB,dann melden sich vllt auch einigewirklich gÃ¼nstig ist ein dehnbarer begriff
LG Martin


----------



## snake999acid (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
Verkaufe mein Zoo! Pitbull ´05 Trial-bike ( 26" SingleSpeed )mit den üpplichen Gebrauchtsspuren.
Der Rahmen der Größe Short besitzt jedoch KEINE Dellen oder Risse!
Kurbel: Echo ´06 in silber ISIS mit einem silbernen Echo RockRing.
Innenlager: VIZ bottom bracket ISIS
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset in schwarz
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050xx in Gold/schwarz (+rote platten wie beim Kauf)
Felgen: V+H VIZ in blau (39mm vorne 46mm hinten)
Hintere Felge wurde bisher nur 2 x angeflext und hat einen leichten achter, aber nichts großes.
HR-Bremse: Magura HS 33 mit Zoo! belägen in grün 4 punkt befestigung und einem Echo 2-Loch BrakeBooster
VR-Bremse: Magura Louise 160mm mit KoolStop belägen auf einem SL-Rotor
Naben (V+H): Viz Vorderradnabe disc in blau 32L + Viz Hinterradnabe Starr 32L mit neuem Freilaufkörper
Auf dem neuen Freilaufkörper befindet sich ein Chris King 16T steel ritzel.
Frontfreilauf: Eno Trial 18T (von white indust.)
Kette: KMC Kool Chain in schmaler ausführung
Kettenspanner: Point Race mit 2 rollen
Lenker: Zoo! 31,8 mm
Vorbau: Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm) 
Mäntel: TryAll StikY 26" (2.0 vorne / 2.5 Hinten) jedoch leicht abgefahren.
Schläuche: (v. schwalbe AV13 / h. schwalbe AV-Downhill)
Griffe: Race Face Good´n Evil schwarz

Ich dachte so an 1000 EUR

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Ein foto ist in meinem profil, weitere mache bzw schicke ich gerne dann per email.


----------



## tom_oehler (15. Januar 2007)

Servus,

ich hab mal wieder ein schönes Radl zu verkaufen.

Also, ihr bietet hier auf ein Koxx V Racing in schönem Blau und mit absoluter Top Ausstattung!

Try All Lenker Vorbau sind neu
Try All Sticky 26 x 2.0 vorne + Onza Hog Rim
Try All Sticky 26 x 2.5 hinten + Try All Felge
beide Laufräder mit DT Swiss Aerospeichen + DT Swiss Alunippel
Try All Nabe vorne
Echo Singlespeed hinten
Hope Mono Trial vorne (mit Aufschrift - "Hope factory racing")
Hs 33 hinten mit braunen Try All Bremsbelägen
Try All Kurbeln+ Try All Freilauf
Sram 9.0 Carbon Schaltwerk
Kette KMC - wurde vor kurzem erneuert

Das Bike wurde nur für Wettkämpfe verwendet - hat ein paar Kratzer, aber ist in nem sehr guten Zustand. Bei der Magura Aufnahme war das rechte untere Gewinde kaputt und wurde professionell von einem M6 Gewinde ersetzt - ist jetzt unkaputtbar.

Fotos könnt ihr hier runterladen:
www.oehler.at/tom/vr.rar 

Preislich: VHB 1300

Bei Interesse bitte Mail an [email protected] !

Bis denn, mfg Thomas


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Januar 2007)

@snake999acid:
1.warum verkaufst du das prachtstÃ¼ck?!?andere interesse?Was machstn jetzt biketechnich?ok geht mich nichts an^^
2.ausschlachten,ausschlachten,ausschlachten.....!!!.  wÃ¼rde mich fÃ¼r deine HR nabe mit dem ritzel interessieren
  LG Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2007)

ich find die kurbeln sehr ansprechend

die hätte ich gern...


----------



## python (16. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2007)

muss mich leider von den beiden trennen.
wer interesse hat einfach mitmachen oder mir schnell ne pn schicken.
noch kann ich das angebot rausnehmen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160074818911


----------



## dirk_diggler (18. Januar 2007)

Servus zusammen,

habe

- einen goldenen Try All Lenker 74cm
- einen try All Vorbau 25,4mm 
- Monty Kurbel rechts incl. ACS Freilauf

gegen Gebot abzugeben. Bitte Mail bei Interesse. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## Leon6 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle,
ich hab gerade registriert, weil ich dringend ein TrialBike meines Freundes verkaufen möchte. Ich hatte vor, es an eBay zu versteigern, hab mich aber beschlossen, es erst hier zu versuchen. Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch, ich bin aus der Slowakei und das Bike befindet sich auch dort, kann aber problemlos zugeschickt werden. Falls jemand interessiert ist, ich habe nur eine englische Beschreibung: 
Trials bike 26" Gu Typhoon, bought April 2006, ridden for one 
week only. Super condition. 
GU frame+fork, ECHO components, Try-all stem, Monty handlebar, Maxxis 
Mobster tires. Freewheel in front. Without both brakes.

Wie gesagt, wurde in April gekauft und nur ein paar mal benutzt. Praktisch neu. Mein Freund hat es für zirka 1600 EUR gekauft, under Preis ist jetzt 800 EUR!!! Für neues Bike!!! Kann auch ein Photo zuschicken. 
Bitte anmelden, falls es Interesse gäbe. Vielen Dank  
Leon6


----------



## Kohlwheelz (21. Januar 2007)

Würde vieleicht für 399 mein Nicolai Rahmen abgeben. Die Geo ist Haargenau die Pace geometrie vom Trial Rahmen. Also 400er Kettenstreben. Innenlager auf 0 und 1035 Radstand. Absolut top zum Streettrial. Zustand ist bis auf ein paar kratzer absolut top. Rahmenfarbe dunkelblau matt und dekor schwarz matt. Rahmen wiegt 2,1Kg und lässt sich wirklich sau geil Fahren!

Hier Bilder:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/P1210004.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/P1210003.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/P1210002.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/P1210001.JPG


----------



## trialsrider (21. Januar 2007)

Hey Kohlweehlz,

sorry aber ich glaub dat wird net ganz einfach das Teil für den Preis wegzukriegen...! Geo is was veraltet genau wie beim Syntace und den
kriegt man denk ich auch billiger und der ist sogar ohne sattel und so!

Na ja aber kaputt gehen denk ich wird der Nicolai auch net!


----------



## TrialBreaker (21. Januar 2007)

verkaufe mein altes 20" bike.habs mir selbst zum einstieg aufgebaut.hab jetzt ein neues.bis auf einige teile ist es kein markenbike.bei interesse bitte melden.bilder kann ich dann zuschicken.preis ist verhandlungssache


----------



## robs (21. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Point 2 Kettenspanner (der mit zwei Rollen).


----------



## Bike Lane (21. Januar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich verkaufe all mein trial zeuck, da ich wieder zu meiner passion gefunden habe und das ohne schmerzen.
> 
> ...




Hi,

so die preise sind ein bisschen kleiner geworden:

Hinterrad: 110 euro ohne reifen / mit reifen 130
Vorderrad: 55 euro ohne reifen / mit reifen 70 euro
Lenker: 40 euro
Vorbau: 30 euro
Kurbel: ohne alles 90 euro / mit rockring 110 euro / mit rockring und ritzel 125 euro
Tretlager: ohne werkzeug 60 euro / mit werkzeug 70 euro

alles ist komplett neu und ungefahren!

ciao, Marius!


----------



## jockie (22. Januar 2007)

Wiedernoch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Eigentümer, da der erste Interessent leider erst noch lernen muss was "abgemacht" heißt -- *Verkaufe:*



 

 

 



Rahmen Echo Team 2005 short.
Aluminium: U6
Steuerwinkel: 71°
Kettenstrebenlänge: 362mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +55mm
Radstand: 1000mm

Nur der Rahmen mit Unterschutz. Aufkleber-Set separat dabei. 200 Euro VHB zzgl. Versand, wenn nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. Januar 2007)

verkaufe ende januar meinen LRS:
VR:RB-design tractor nabe+try-all felge
HR:chris king classic(achse,nadellager neu)+V!Z felge







bei interesse->PN


----------



## Benjy (24. Januar 2007)

moin

also ich hÃ¤tte da noch eine syntace gabel anzubieten... ungekÃ¼rzter schaft, disc only, etwa 6 monate alt davon allerdings hÃ¶chstens 2,5 monate gefahren!
dachte da so an 50 â¬ + versand. (vhb)

einen try-all lenker hab ich auch noch... klemmung: 25.4mm, farbe: anthrazit, ungekÃ¼rzt (also breite: 740mm), etwa 7 monate alt aber nur knapp 4,5 monate gefahren.
dachte an 25 â¬ + versand (vhb)

desweiteren hab ich noch einen try-all/koxx vorbau abzugeben inkl. einer stevens aheadkappe + schraube... 90mm, 7Â°, etwa 1,5 monate benutzt worden.
mÃ¶chte dafÃ¼r noch gern 10 â¬ + versand haben.

und eine 180mm bremsscheibe hab ich auch noch... von einer magura louise fr, natÃ¼rlich wave-design, knapp 2,5 monate gefahren.
kann ich ebenfalls fÃ¼r 10 â¬ + versand abgeben.


----------



## Fabi (25. Januar 2007)

Siehe Link in meiner Signatur.

...und 2 Stk. M6x18mm Titanschrauben fÃ¼r die Befestigung von Bremssattel an Rahmen oder Gabel. Neu. 6,50 â¬ incl. Versand.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (25. Januar 2007)

hey folks...
werde demnächst mein hoffmann komplett verkaufen! Das Bike ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt (Rahmen 3Monate). 
Hier mal das setup:

Rahmen: Hoffmann Ibs/Exc
Gabel: Echo Control
Steuersatz: Acros (integriert)
Vorbau: Try-all oversize
Lenker: Try-all oversize
Bremse Vr.: Rb-Design/MagureMartaSl
Bremse Hr.: Rb-Design Hebel/Magura HS33 
Laufrad Vr.: Viz Nabe, Sapim Messerspeichen, Try-all Felge 
Laufrad Hr.: Echo SS-Nabe, Sapim Messerspeichen, Try-all Felge
Kurbel: Try-all isis
Freilauf: Eno Trial
Kette: Rohloff
Reifen: Try-all











Die Bilder sind schon ein bisschen älter. Vom Setup hat sich aber nichts geändert. Preis Vhb.: 1300


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe Echo Team Rahmen 20" 07 Short. Der Rahmen hat keine Dellen nur Kratzer. Der Preis liegt bei 230â¬ plus Versand. Bei Interesse,Bildern oder Fragen einfach PM


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. Januar 2007)

Verkaufe meine Deore LX Kurbeln mit Rock Ring, 22Z Ritzel und Tretlager 
http://www.bilder-space.de/upload/z2BO4XNKLjCcDPF.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2007)

*-louise bremssattel
-gustav m bremshebel
-passende leitung und scheibe*
(alles für vorne)


----------



## snake999acid (28. Januar 2007)

Hi,
Verkaufe mein Zoo! Pitbull ´05 Trial-bike ( 26" SingleSpeed )mit den üpplichen Gebrauchtsspuren.
Der Rahmen der Größe Short besitzt jedoch KEINE Dellen oder Risse!
Kurbel: Echo ´06 in silber ISIS mit einem silbernen Echo RockRing.
Innenlager: VIZ bottom bracket ISIS
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset in schwarz
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050xx in Gold/schwarz ( rote platten wie beim Kauf)
Felgen: V H VIZ in blau (39mm vorne 46mm hinten)
Hintere Felge wurde bisher nur 2 x angeflext und hat einen leichten achter, aber nichts großes.
HR-Bremse: Magura HS 33 mit Zoo! belägen in grün 4 punkt befestigung und einem Echo 2-Loch BrakeBooster
VR-Bremse: Magura Louise 160mm mit KoolStop belägen auf einem SL-Rotor
Naben (V H): Viz Vorderradnabe disc in blau 32L Viz Hinterradnabe Starr 32L mit neuem Freilaufkörper
Auf dem neuen Freilaufkörper befindet sich ein Chris King 16T steel ritzel.
Frontfreilauf: Eno Trial 18T (von white indust.)
Kette: KMC Kool Chain in schmaler ausführung
Kettenspanner: Point Race mit 2 rollen
Lenker: Zoo! 31,8 mm
Vorbau: Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm)
Mäntel: TryAll StikY 26" (2.0 vorne / 2.5 Hinten) jedoch leicht abgefahren.
Schläuche: (v. schwalbe AV13 / h. schwalbe AV-Downhill)
Griffe: Race Face Good´n Evil schwarz


Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Weitere Fotos mache bzw schicke ich gerne dann per email.

   macht mir doch mal nen guten Preis.


----------



## Tretschwein (29. Januar 2007)

hallo,

ich würde gerne meine schwarze alex dx 32 felge gegen eine in silber tauschen. wer will umgekehrtes gern?
mein felge ist gut in schuss, vlt 5 mal geflext. keine schläge.

felix


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Januar 2007)

warum lackierst du die nicht einfach, oder machst den lack runter und bürstest sie schön???


----------



## thommyschaefer (29. Januar 2007)

Salli,
habe ein Klassiker zu verkaufen.

Hooger Booger "Patrol" in original und nahezu neuwertigem Zustand.
Sogar die erstbereifung ist noch in super Zustand.

Bei Interresse bitte Mailen
thommyscha[email protected]

Gruß Thomas


----------



## TrialBreaker (30. Januar 2007)

verkaufe alle teile eines 20" bikes,außer bremsen.wer interesse hat einfach melden,ich geb dann mehr infos.


----------



## Mad91 (2. Februar 2007)

Hi...

verkaufe hier mein Trialrad !!! Bei Interesse einfach ma n Angebot machen. 
Auf Anfrage können acuh einzelteile verkauft werden !!

Rahmen: Monty 231 X Lite
Gabel: Koxx Trial Gabel
Vorderrad: Rote Try All Felge mit schwarzer stabiler Nabe ( weiss nicht genau welche des ist)
Hinterrad: Try All Trial Felge mit DT-Swiss Hügi Nabe
Kurbel: Shimano Deore Umbau mit Alu Rockring
Innelager: Shimano Deore
Kette: Shimano LX
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105
Reifen: Continental Gravity 2.3/Ritchey WCS Falt 1,95
Lenker: Try All
Vorbau: Schwarzer No-Name Vorbau
Hinterrradbremse: Magura HS-33
Vorderradbremse: Formula ORO K24 203 mm
Pedale: DMR V8


Bilder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=39021&sort=1&cat=5&page=1

Gruß Markus


----------



## Gazza (3. Februar 2007)

Ok guys. 
I am in Switzerland now and I go to Moscow on Monday.
If there is someone from Germany or Switzerland (or any other country) who wants this bike - I can ship it (I will pay for the shipping). I am really in the hurry and don't want to carry the bike back to Russia with me. Overweight at the airport costs a lot.

The bike was ridden 2-3 times. No trials. It is just new. And the price is unbelievably LOW.

Please let me know before night of this Sunday. So I can ship you the bike on Monday morning.

My contacts:
Icq 158008 
MSN: gazza at gazza.ru 
Phone: +41789079919

I am off for riding a snowboard at the moment and you better text me an SMS.
Looking forward to your soonest SMS's! 

Dmitry


Here are a few pics:


----------



## liltrialer (4. Februar 2007)

Hast du noch die forderradfelge zu verkaufen würde mich sehr interresieren.


----------



## Gazza (4. Februar 2007)

I am selling the whole bike as is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (4. Februar 2007)

Verkaufe 
monty 221pro 06 gabel disk u. mag aufnahme
und 221 pro 06 vorbau


----------



## liltrialer (4. Februar 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so die preise sind ein bisschen kleiner geworden:
> 
> ...




Hast du noch die vorderradfelge zu verkaufen würde mich sehr interresiern.


----------



## python (4. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Verkaufe hiermit mein Monty 221 TI titan Komponenten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Es ist 2 Jahre und 5 Monate alt aber in einem sehr gutem Zustand es hat nur wie auf den Bildern zu sehen kleine Gebrauchsspuren. Unter dem Rahmen und an den Kurbeln ist leicht der Lack ab aber sonst wie neu. Es hat zusätzlich eine nagelneue unbenutzte Magura HS 33 05er Model VR-Bremse in Schwarz(Neu Preis 64,00 Euro) und die HR-Bremse ist die klassische Magura Race-Line (Neongelb) Sie ist zwar gebraucht aber funktioniert einwandfrei. Außerdem ebenfalls einen nagelneuen ZOO! Vorbau(Neupreis weiß ich leider nicht, da er auch nicht mehr bei Trialmarkt.de auf Lager ist. Denke ca. 40-50 Euro) und eine nagelneue Zoo Gabel (Echo Easy 20" Cantilever/disk silber Neupreis 95,00 euro)

(liegt beides daran das ich mitlerweile das Zoo! Python 05 fahre und die Komponenten jeweils getauscht habe aber davor das Zoo! noch unbenutzt war)

Rechnung liegt bei. Der Neupreis betrug 1.500,00 Euro mein Preis 600 Euro

Versandkosten übernehme ich !

Bei Interesse bitte melden unter : Tel. 05506 8440 , Handy 0176 63194181, icq: 174 206 498 Email: [email protected]
kann es bei bedarf vorher noch säubern KEIN PROBLEM


----------



## liltrialer (5. Februar 2007)

suche billiges aber auch neuwertiges vorderrad  für 20" und eine 152 4kant kurbel .


----------



## Benjy (5. Februar 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also ich hätte da noch eine syntace gabel anzubieten... ungekürzter schaft, disc only, etwa 6 monate alt davon allerdings höchstens 2,5 monate gefahren!
> dachte da so an 50  + versand. (vhb)
> ...



wollte nur mitteilen das alles noch zu haben ist!


----------



## dane08 (6. Februar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> monty 221pro 06 gabel disk u. mag aufnahme
> und 221 pro 06 vorbau



die gabel ist verkauft


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Februar 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> hey folks...
> werde demnächst mein hoffmann komplett verkaufen! Das Bike ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt (Rahmen 3Monate).
> Hier mal das setup:
> 
> ...



Wer Interesse hat kann gerne auch einen Preisvorschlag machen! PM versteht sich...


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2007)

*ich hab noch ne bremse zu verkaufen.
könnt ja mal reinschauen und bei bedarf mitmachen.*

HS 33


----------



## t-low (7. Februar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> *ich hab noch ne bremse zu verkaufen.
> könnt ja mal reinschauen und bei bedarf mitmachen.*
> 
> HS 33



wie bekommste denn die imageshack.us bilder da in den text?...mich hat ebay da mal angemeckert das man keine links in der auktion reinfummeln darf usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> wie bekommste denn die imageshack.us bilder da in den text?...mich hat ebay da mal angemeckert das man keine links in der auktion reinfummeln darf usw..



echt? ich hab noch nie probleme gehabt. man kann ja auch angeben, wenn man was verkauft, dass man bilder von ausserhalb da einbindet, damit in der beschreibung dieses foto-symbol erscheint.

genau weiß ich es nicht, aber ich denk das geht schon. wenn nicht sollen sich die bei mir melden


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Februar 2007)

verkaufe mein monty 221 ti 06

wurde ca 4 monate gefahren

bei fragen PM
email oder icq 304506387


----------



## TRAILER (8. Februar 2007)

verkaufe nagel neue try all 32 loch felge 47mm. in silber


----------



## luckygambler (8. Februar 2007)

hi leute
 suche ein günstiges einsteigerbike. 
 leider stehen mir nicht mehr als 300¬ zur verfügung.
 vl kriegt man dafür ja ein altes 26" trial. ausstattung kann auch "ausbaufähig" sein 
 oder jemand möchte ein altes 20" loswerden für ca. 200¬
 bin 173 gross...
 gruss
 chris


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Februar 2007)

Schlagt zu bevor es ein anderer Tut Schöne Pace Fork...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140083933044


----------



## Schevron (8. Februar 2007)

TRAILER schrieb:


> verkaufe nagel neue try all 32 loch felge 47mm. in silber


 

is das ne 20", was hattest denn mim Preis gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (8. Februar 2007)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Schlagt zu bevor es ein anderer Tut Schöne Pace Fork...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140083933044



Es ist eine RC32. Die 31 ist die Carbon-Gabel.

Aber trotzdem eine super Gabel!


----------



## TRAILER (8. Februar 2007)

verkaufe ein try all felge mit 32 loch 47mm silber 20 zoll.
35 euro + port


----------



## Benjy (9. Februar 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also ich hätte da noch eine syntace gabel anzubieten... ungekürzter schaft, disc only, etwa 6 monate alt davon allerdings höchstens 2,5 monate gefahren!
> dachte da so an 50  + versand. (vhb)
> ...



bremsscheibe und gabel sind verkauft! lenker und vorbau sind aber immernoch zu haben!


----------



## roborider (9. Februar 2007)

Ich hätte eine HS33 für hinten anzubieten, jedoch unbefüllt, und der Hebel ist für links, man kann ihn jedoch auch rechts montieren, sche|ßegal. Dazu gibts EVO-Adapter und Kleinteile.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Februar 2007)

SO männers die pace geht heut zu ende. schlagt zu bevor ihr es bereut! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=140083933044


----------



## ringo667 (11. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal wieder an meinen Bremsen gebastelt und verkaufe Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085918794&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085920810&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085926336&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085934130&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085938022&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

Vielleicht ist für jemand was dabei!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Februar 2007)

Hab nochmal die identische Gabel wie in meiner auktion gewesen ist vom Hüngi mit dem ich immer fahre. Will die jemand? Würde sie für 60 incl. Versand aber verkaufen... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=140083933044

Bei interesse PN

Gruß Kohlwheelz


----------



## ecols (11. Februar 2007)

http://search.ebay.de/140083933044

so funktioniert der link auch..


----------



## Spacepat (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo verkaufe mein Coust.....

Bei intresse bitte PN

Gruss Patric


----------



## unbridled! (14. Februar 2007)

Koxx Levelboss, (590 Euro) komplett Austattung: - neuwertiges Echo Laufrad, Try all 170 mm Kurbeln, Bt F5 Gabel- ZOO! lenker und Vorbau-04er hs33 schwarz, KMC cool chain schmal Kette, Echo Rockring, Carbon brake booster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-low (15. Februar 2007)

uuii... schönes RENNRAD zu verkaufen  

KLICK

damit hat doch Jan Ulrich auch paar Preise mit eingeheimst oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Februar 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> uuii... schönes RENNRAD zu verkaufen
> 
> KLICK
> 
> damit hat doch Jan Ulrich auch paar Preise mit eingeheimst oder?



weiss zufällig jemand ob man die farbigen bremsleitungen noch zu kaufen bekommt? jetzt wo ich die sehe will ich auch welche. hab die dinger schonwieder voll vergessen. hatte der jan die nicht vor ewigkeiten auch mal im sortiment???


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (16. Februar 2007)

Nostalgie - Monty - Promodel

http://cgi.ebay.de/MONTY-TRIAL-BIKE...8QQihZ015QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tinitram (16. Februar 2007)

krass- das teil hat dieselben bremsen wie mein altes diamant-rennrad... 
frag mich wie die damals gebremst haben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2007)

So hier nun die 2. Gabel... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140086831819


----------



## ringo667 (18. Februar 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder an meinen Bremsen gebastelt und verkaufe Teile die ich nicht mehr brauche:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120085918794&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002
> 
> ...



Die Sachen laufen heute abend aus, wer was braucht, zuschlagen!


----------



## Scrat (19. Februar 2007)

Braucht jemand ein HR?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160084142860

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## koxxrider (19. Februar 2007)

verkaufe einen Satz Maxxis Creepy Crawler Reifen 20".NP 55 .
Die Reifen sind nur einmal benutzt. Die Rillen auf den Noppen sind also noch zu sehen. Denke so an 45


----------



## wwobbe (20. Februar 2007)

Trialbike Koxx XTP Disc long Magura

Rahmen Bauj. 2006 keine Risse, keine Dellen.
Laufräder 2005. 
Nur NDM und DM in der Jugendklasse gefahren, wenig Training daher sehr gut erhalten.
Felgen: Gold
Freilauf: ACS nagelneu
Bremsen: vorn Magura Louise nagelneu, hinten HS33 gebraucht
Reifen: gebraucht oder neu, abhängig vom Preis, ggf. können auch Teile mitgegeben werden

Preisvorschläge bitte als PN oder mail.

Bilder in voller Auflösung gibt es auch gerne per mail.


Infos zum Versand:
Versandkosten 35 EUR, besser Abholung oder treffen auf einer Trialveranstaltung (NDM, DM)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbridled! (20. Februar 2007)

Noch zu haben!!!



unbridled! schrieb:


> Koxx Levelboss, (590 Euro) komplett Austattung: - neuwertiges Echo Laufrad, Try all 170 mm Kurbeln, Bt F5 Gabel- ZOO! lenker und Vorbau-04er hs33 schwarz, KMC cool chain schmal Kette, Echo Rockring, Carbon brake booster


----------



## Spacepat (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

Verkaufe immer noch mein Coustellier...... Will denn niemand ein geiles Bike mit 95% neuen Parts zu einem super Preis???

Wenn interesse bitte PN


----------



## mori99 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich verkaufe hier das Monty 205 Pr Trialfahrrad meines Sohnes. Es ist Baujahr 2005 und bei uns in 2ter Hand. Mein Sohn hat das Fahrrad sehr lieb gewonnen, da er darauf seine ersten Trialversuche unternommen hat. Das Fahrrad wurde umgebaut auf andere Griffe (siehe Foto) und Schimano Bremshebel mit neuen ZÃ¼gen, da diese Teile wesentlich ergonomischer fÃ¼r die HÃ¤nde der Zwerge sind, als die Serienanbauten von Monty. Das Fahrrad ist in einem guten technischen  Zustand, die obligatorischen Kratzer und Schrammen sind bei den Kids leider nicht zu vermeiden, da ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg Ã¶fters einmal vorkommt. Leider ist bei einem Sturz ein StÃ¼ck von der Plastikabdeckung des Lenkkopflagers herausgebrochen, Lager ist aber nach wie vor o.k. Ausserdem lege ich noch 2 neue Hinterreifen und einen neuen Vorderreifen bei. WÃ¼rde gerne 240 â¬ dafÃ¼r haben,  die Versandsache wird sich so um die 15 â¬ bewegen.

Ciao,

Mori 99


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Februar 2007)

hier lad das bild hier hoch:http://www.bilder-hosting.de/
Dann kopier den link in deinen text.
MfG


----------



## mori99 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Zoo Control

vielen Dank für den Super Tipp. Hat optimal funktioniert.
Der Mori ist jetzt umgestiegen auf 221 XLite, Zwergenmodifikation.
Sind im Raum KU/BT unterwegs und haben immer ein offenes Ohr für Trialtreffs.

Ciao,

Mori99


----------



## stunner (23. Februar 2007)

KOXX XTP 26" zu verkaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/KOXX-Trial-Bike-26-Modell-XTP-Neupreis-2200-Euro_W0QQitemZ280086500396QQihZ018QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,
Verkaufe IMMERNOCH  mein Zoo! Pitbull ´05 Trial-bike ( 26" SingleSpeed )mit den üpplichen Gebrauchtsspuren.
Der Rahmen der Größe Short besitzt jedoch KEINE Dellen oder Risse!
Kurbel: Echo ´06 in silber ISIS mit einem silbernen Echo RockRing.
Innenlager: VIZ bottom bracket ISIS
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset in schwarz
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050xx in Gold/schwarz ( rote platten wie beim Kauf)
Felgen: V H VIZ in blau (39mm vorne 46mm hinten)
Hintere Felge wurde bisher nur 2 x angeflext und hat einen leichten achter, aber nichts großes.
HR-Bremse: Magura HS 33 mit Zoo! belägen in grün 4 punkt befestigung und einem Echo 2-Loch BrakeBooster
VR-Bremse: Magura Louise 160mm mit KoolStop belägen auf einem SL-Rotor
Naben (V H): Viz Vorderradnabe disc in blau 32L Viz Hinterradnabe Starr 32L mit neuem Freilaufkörper
Auf dem neuen Freilaufkörper befindet sich ein Chris King 16T steel ritzel.
Frontfreilauf: Eno Trial 18T (von white indust.)
Kette: KMC Kool Chain in schmaler ausführung
Kettenspanner: Point Race mit 2 rollen
Lenker: Zoo! 31,8 mm
Vorbau: Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm)
Mäntel: TryAll StikY 26" (2.0 vorne / 2.5 Hinten) jedoch leicht abgefahren.
Schläuche: (v. schwalbe AV13 / h. schwalbe AV-Downhill)
Griffe: Race Face Good´n Evil schwarz


Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
Weitere Fotos mache bzw schicke ich gerne dann per email.

Preis ist Verhandlungssache


----------



## Thommos (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,
Hab mich jetzt entschieden mich von meinem Echo Pure zu trennen 
wurde im Frühjahr 2006 aufgebaut und dann ca. 4 Monate gefahren.
Es ist noch so gut wie neu und da ich kein besonders guter Trialer bin hat es auch keine krassen Sachen mitmachen müssen (-1m runter und dann war schluss)
Folgendes ist verbaut, für genauere Infos bitte PM oder e-mail (an [email protected]):

Rahmen: Echo Pure
Gabel: Bt 
Laufräder: Echo-Felgen und Viz-Naben
Kurbel : Bt
Ritzel: White Eno Ind. trial
Lenker: Bt
Vorbau: Toxsin
Bremsen: Magura Hs 33

Bilder gibts in meiner Galerie
Neupreis war ca. 1500
1000 VB

Thomas


----------



## bodom child (26. Februar 2007)

ich biete einen *tryall replica yourself lenker*

-neupreis 59EUR
-ungekürzt 74cm
-carbonoptik
-1woche gefahren
-wie neu
-39 EUR


----------



## luckygambler (27. Februar 2007)

hi leute verkaufe ein günstiges bike

also schnell zuschlagen!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300085925879&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## C00L_MAN (1. März 2007)

Verkaufe oder tausche Avid Bremsscheibe G2 Clean Sweep 160mm gegen 185mm
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=42665


----------



## roborider (2. März 2007)

Ich hätte da ein paar Sachen zu verkaufen:


Echo Urban Canti / Disk - NEU, einmal eingebaut, Schaft um 2 cm gekürzt VHB
Echo 06 VR Felge 38 mm in grün + grünes Felgenband ebenfalls neu nur 1mal eingebaut VHB
 Planet X BMF Felge 38mm in blau, gelocht, ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alt, einmal angeflext VHB

Bilder kommen auf Anfrage oder vielleicht doch schon früher ...


----------



## koxxrider (4. März 2007)

Verkaufe ein paar maxxis creepy crawler reifen. einmal gefahren. NP 55, bei mir für 42  zu haben +versand
bei intresse: pm oder [email protected]


----------



## tom_oehler (5. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

hab mal wieder ein schönes Radel zum verkaufen....

Original Coustellier St. Blaize - Jungfernfahrt in St. Blaize (Martiguez) bei und mit den Coust Brothers.....

vorrangig Try All Teile
Maxxis Reifen
nagelneue Syntace Trialgabel
etc.

das Rad ist gebraucht, hat ein paar kleinere Dellen ist aber in einem recht guten Zustand und wird wohl noch länger durch die Gegend hoppseln.....

Fotos gibts hier

servus, Thomas


----------



## TrialBreaker (5. März 2007)

hallöchen.verkaufe mein 20"Monty wegen Verletztung.alles orginal


----------



## Schevron (5. März 2007)

bißl mehr Infos helfen wenn man was verkaufen will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_trial (5. März 2007)

Zu Verkaufen

GU Trial-Bike 2006 20

Ausstattung:

-	Magura HS33 Bremse hinten (Griff 2003, neue Bremsklötzte)
-	Hope Mono Trial Disc 180mm vorne (Red-Design)
-	Maxxis Pneus (hinten und vorne)
-	Neuer GU-Rahmen (3 Elite Wettkämpfe)
-	Neue GU-Gabel (3 Elite Wettkämpfe)
-	Leichtbau Antriebskomponente von Shimano (Kurbelset: 396g)
-	Freilauf White Industries ENO TRIAL
Das Bike war eine Elite-Saison im Einsatz. Die Gabel und der Rahmen sind erneuert worden, und sind ca. 3 Monate (3 Wettkämpfe) gefahren worden.

Neupreis: 2190.- / 1700 
Verkaufspreis: 1250.- / 800 

Kontakt:	Sebastian Honegger
		0041 79 568 05 23
[email protected]

Bilder des Bike findet ihr hier: http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/occasion/index.php?s=de


----------



## Spacepat (6. März 2007)

Immer noch zu haben und günstig


----------



## dirk_diggler (7. März 2007)

Servus,

verkaufe 

Magura Louise 160mm Hebel Rechts (aber am Vorderrad gefahren) OHNE Scheibe und OHNE Beläge. Sifft nicht, hat paar Kratzer, ist ca. 2,5 Jahre alt. 
Gebote bitte per Mail an mich. 

VHB 60 (incl. Versand) 

Grüße Uli


----------



## ChrisKing (7. März 2007)

Magura Evolution Adapter und 2 Magura Standardbeläge in schwarz. Beides NEU!

17 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## koxxole (8. März 2007)

hi leute

verkaufe ein koxx x.t.p.  R
das vracing ist halbes jahr gefahren .
will das als komplett rad verkaufen
also wer interesse hat schnell per PM melden
will es für 650  verkaufen


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. März 2007)

Wegen Fehllieferung verkaufe ich hier eine nagelneue Hope Trial VR 180mm mit linkem Hebel Model 2007 für 199 inkl. Versand.

Bei Interesse PN !


----------



## ecols (10. März 2007)

die gibts für 189 bei CRC.. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17388


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (10. März 2007)

Jetzt hast du jemandem das Angebot versaut. Mit versand kostet das oh so viel außerdem machst du damit jemanden glücklich.


----------



## Eichhörnchen (11. März 2007)

@ Tom oehler!
Verkaufst du den Rahmen auch einzeln? 
Bitte ma melden bei mir!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (11. März 2007)

Ich weiß, das ist kein Trialrad, aber ich bin durch trial fahren an das Rad gekommen, also richtiges Forum! 

klick


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2007)

Im Bikemarkt haste glaub ich bessere Chancen.


----------



## trialsrider (11. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt haste glaub ich bessere Chancen.



sagmal, ignorierst du eigentlich die FÃ¤higkeit dein Hirn einzuschalten? 

@martin: setze "  " richtig ein!


----------



## Nighteye (11. März 2007)

Manitou Sherman Slider 2003, schwarz, kurz
Doppelbrückengabel für FR-Einsatz

Ebay Auktion


----------



## KermitB4 (11. März 2007)

oh eine doppelbrücken gabel? Passt die auch an mein trIAl-Bike ????

Ey, Karl-Heinz, das ist das TRIAL-FORUM!

MFG


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> die gibts für 189 bei CRC..
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17388




Versand kostet die auch noch mal aus UK. Wie gesagt du musst nicht bei mir kaufen aber dann halte auch deinen Mund!

Verkaufe die Bremse für 199 VHB inkl Porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (12. März 2007)

Verkaufe:
Adamant A3 short 20"
-echo gabel vorne
-try all ´scheibenbremse vorne bremshebel für links
-gu cnc halteschellen
-monty felgen
-echo 07 nabe hinten
-monty nabe vorne
-try all tretlager
-echo isis kurbeln
-echo vorbau
-try all griffe
-magura hr bremse
-speziell angefertigte carbon Rahmen schützer
fast alle teile sind erst ca. 1,5 monate alt
keine beschädigungen an der kettenstrebe

preis 950
....


----------



## robs (12. März 2007)

Wow, was für ein Angebot!  

Warum verkaufst du so ein Bike?


----------



## trialsrider (12. März 2007)

das frag ich mich allerings auch Rene! 

26"????


----------



## koxxole (12. März 2007)

weil rene sich ein besseres holt glaubt mir 
stimmt doch oder rene ???


----------



## koxxrider (12. März 2007)

koxxole schrieb:


> weil rene sich ein besseres holt glaubt mir
> stimmt doch oder rene ???



richtig
wir verstehen uns


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> [email protected]: setze "  " richtig ein!


1.Ich brauche keine Smileys zu setzen,meine Posts sind generell nicht ernst zu nehmen,genauso wie meine Person:hÃ¼pf: 

2.Verkaufe diverse mavic felgen,fÃ¼r vorne sind die allemal leicht+haltbar.


3.Eins noch:hier werden so viel schÃ¶ne RÃ¤dchen verkauft,ist unter den VerkÃ¤ufern denn keiner der seinem short-26"rahmen entwachsen ist und ein long sucht?Ich sehe langsam kein Licht mehr am Ende des Tunnels,es MUSS doch Etwas passendes geben.
MfG Martin


----------



## -|nS5|- (13. März 2007)

Habe echo Kurbeln und einen Felt Vorbau zu verkaufen

Kurbeln wurden nie gefahren lagen nur bei mir rum haben 1-2 Kratzer aber überhaupt nix wildes und der Vorbau wurde 1/2 jahr gefahren. wisst ja selber was die Kurbeln neu kosten will sie schnell und günstig los werden bei Interesse meldet euch....


http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/verkauf/Bild001.jpg

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/verkauf/Bild003.jpg

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/verkauf/Bild005.jpg

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/verkauf/Bild007.jpg


  MFG nS5


----------



## Bike Lane (13. März 2007)

jetzt für 100 euro. es wird ohne reifen verkauft und ist noch keinen cm bewegt worden. wurde von jan göhrig aufgebaut, sollte also halten.


----------



## koxxrider (13. März 2007)

Verkaufe:
Adamant A3 short 20"
-echo gabel vorne
-try all ´scheibenbremse vorne bremshebel für links
-gu cnc halteschellen
-monty 07 felgen
-monty freilauf
-echo 07 nabe hinten
-monty nabe vorne
-try all tretlager
-echo isis kurbeln
-echo vorbau
-try all griffe
-magura hr bremse
-speziell angefertigte carbon Rahmen schützer
fast alle teile sind erst ca. 1,5 monate alt
keine beschädigungen an der kettenstrebe

preis 950
....

http://i.instantgallery.de/k/ko/koxx/4096212.jpg

http://i.instantgallery.de/k/ko/koxx/4096213.jpg

http://i.instantgallery.de/k/ko/koxx/4096210.jpg


----------



## koxxole (14. März 2007)

verkaufe XTP R

koxx xtp r :

-halbes jahr alt 
-try all: lenker ,kurbeln,rock ring,vorne felge
-maxxis : dh   vorne,hinten  r   f
-shimano nabe hinten
-bremsen : hs 33 magura hinten , vorne louise 04 hebel mit xt shimano 185 mm scheibe
-kette rohloff
-übersetzung 18/ 16 
-koxx gabel 
-pedalen MG 
-kettenspanner : 74kingz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (14. März 2007)

Verkaufe:

HS-33, Hebel Links, schwarz/Alu, Modell 04. Ist im Moment komplett montiert mit langer Leitung (hinten) und Evo1-Adapter+Booster.

Gerne auch Hebel und/oder Evo einzeln.


Dann noch Brakebooster für billig:

Standard Stahl:





Horseshoe Aluminium in ganz schlichter Farbe   :






Preise bitte vorschlagen.


----------



## robs (15. März 2007)

Ach und zu haben ist noch der Point Kettenspanner, Version 2 (2 Rollen):











Preis: 12,- inkl. unvers. Versand.


----------



## Benjy (15. März 2007)

moin,

ich muss mich leid von meinem rad trennen.  
ist fast alles nagelneu.

lenker: try-all (neu)
griffe: try-all (neu)
rahmen: koxx kenny belaey promodel (absolut neuwertig; nur mal bisschen umhergerollt)
gabel: koxx forxx disc only (neu)
vr: felge: try-all; rot/nabe: echo disc/reifen: maxxis minion dh f/schlauch: schwalbe (alles neu)
hr: felge: try-all 47mm; rot (nur 2 mal geflext)/nabe: echo singlespeed mit 15-zähne steckritzel (neu!)/reifen: maxxis minion dh r (neuwertig)/schlauch: schwalbe (neu)
vorbau: try-all N.U.C. 110mm 35°
vr-bremse: magura louise mit 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe (neu)
hr-bremse: magura hs33 mit magura kool-stop bremschuhen
innenlager: try-all isis 68x122
kurbeln: nur linke kurbel (try-all; 170mm) vorhanden weil gewinde von rechter kurbel kaputt.
pedalen: plattformpedalen mit schraubbaren pins
kette: rohloff slt-99 trial (neuwertig)
kettenspanner: point (eine rolle)

bilder findet ihr hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/331079


also bei interesse -> ernsthafte angebote per PM!


----------



## Phantapottamus (16. März 2007)

Na Moin,

ich verkaufe hier meinen Echo EM2 Rahmen



Der Rahmen ist gebraucht und hat Beulen und Kratzer. Er hat aber keine Risse und ist nicht verzogen. Für einen Anfänger perfekt! Da man hier erstmal ordentlich üben kann.
Preis VHB.

Meldet euch per Mail.

MfG


----------



## ChrisKing (16. März 2007)

Nagelneue Tensile Urban Legend Kurbeln (aktuelles Modell), 175mm.

NP knapp 160, bei mir nur 115 incl. Versand.


----------



## Benjy (16. März 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich muss mich leid von meinem rad trennen.
> ist fast alles nagelneu.
> ...



achso, einen nagelneuen tensile-freilauf gibts natürlich auch noch dazu, sowie einen gebrauchten white industries ENO. wie gesagt, das einzige wasdas rad nicht fahrbereit macht, ist die fehlende rechte kurbel. der rockring ist übrigens ebenfalls von try-all.


----------



## trialsrider (16. März 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> achso, einen nagelneuen tensile-freilauf gibts natürlich auch noch dazu, sowie einen gebrauchten white industries ENO. wie gesagt, das einzige wasdas rad nicht fahrbereit macht, ist die fehlende rechte kurbel. der rockring ist übrigens ebenfalls von try-all.



warum musst du dich von deinem Rad trennen?  

(wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2007)

Ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen,hier werden so viele 26" rahmen bzw. komplettbikes verkauft,trialsterben!?


----------



## TrialBreaker (16. März 2007)

hallo trialfreunde.ich habe mir vor drei wochen den quatrizeps am knie gerissen(natürlich beim trialen).ich könnte heulen,wenn ich daran denke,dass ich nie wieder trialen kann.auf jeden fall möchte ich jetzt mein 20" monty verkaufen,weil ich zum einen nicht jeden tag ans trialen erinnert werden möchte und zum anderen wäre es schade,wenn es im keller vergammelt.also wer interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (16. März 2007)

[email protected]

hab ein paar sachen zu verticken.

Neuen Try All Lenker in Schwarz mit 25,4 Klemmung 3 Tage Alt




Preis: 40

Einen weiteren Try All Lenker in Silber 




Preis: 15

Schellen für den vorbau um von 25,4 auf 31,8 Klemmung zu kommen




Preis: 10 mit Versand

Noname Vorbau 120mm ~10°




Preis: 15

Try All Vorbau 110mm 15°




Preis:15


----------



## ChrisKing (17. März 2007)

Hab noch ein Paar *schwarze Shimano Deore Hollowtech Kurbeln* zu verkaufen, *incl. drei Kettenblätter* und nem *Shimano Innenlager*. Hab die an nem normalen MTB gehabt und nur paar Wochen gefahren, sind also in nem Top Zustand.

Kann man sich z.B. beim Lorenz Hoffmann zu ner Trialkurbel umbauen lassen. Oder einfach mit nem normalen 5 Loch Rockring fahren - die gibts auch bei trialmarkt.de

Preis is 37 Euro incl. Versand.
----------------------------------------------------------

Und dann hab ich noch ne *schwarze Hoffmann Trial Gabel*, keine Disc Aufnahme, nur Canti.

Preis ist 27 Euro incl. Versand

Bilder gibts nächste Woche.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. März 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Paar *schwarze Shimano Deore Hollowtech Kurbeln* zu verkaufen, *incl. drei Kettenblätter* und nem *Shimano Innenlager*. Hab die an nem normalen MTB gehabt und nur paar Wochen gefahren, sind also in nem Top Zustand.
> 
> Kann man sich z.B. beim Lorenz Hoffmann zu ner Trialkurbel umbauen lassen. Oder einfach mit nem normalen 5 Loch Rockring fahren - die gibts auch bei trialmarkt.de
> 
> ...



Bei wem kann man die umbauen? Wie viel würde das kosten ?


----------



## ChrisKing (17. März 2007)

Weiss ich nicht genau, was das kostet. Musst du ihn mal fragen -> www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## hst_trialer (17. März 2007)

@trial-jüngling
wenn du da ergebnisse erzielst was den preis angeht, dann gib mal bitte bescheid. würde mich auch interessieren ob er shimano kurbeln für schraubritzel umbauen kann.
vor allem was der preis sagt!!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. März 2007)

also hoffmann bikes baut nur auf n aufgeklemmten rockring um
also schraubritzel umbauten macht glaub nur der schweizer

wie war nochmal der name......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (18. März 2007)

na unser mod. der marko


----------



## hst_trialer (18. März 2007)

schade... ich hab nämlich gerade nicht das geld um mir ne neue kurbel zu holen...
man bekommt zwar schon welche für glaub 60..70euro, aber die muss ich auch erstmal haben


----------



## Benjy (18. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> warum musst du dich von deinem Rad trennen?
> 
> (wenn man fragen darf)



weil ich momentan leider so gut wie gar keine zeit mehr hab um noch zu trialen, dank der arbeit. zum anderen brauch ich das geld, wegen neue wohnung, auto... da muss ich mich von einigem trennen.

soll aber nicht heißen das ich den trialsport komplett an den nagel hänge... sobald sich alles wiéder ein wenig normalisiert hat kommt natürlich ein neues radl her


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. März 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @trial-jüngling
> wenn du da ergebnisse erzielst was den preis angeht, dann gib mal bitte bescheid. würde mich auch interessieren ob er shimano kurbeln für schraubritzel umbauen kann.
> vor allem was der preis sagt!!!



Also der "Schweizer" macht das nicht mehr fremde Kurbel umzubauen und do ne umbegaute Kurbel komplett kostet 90  !


----------



## triptonight (19. März 2007)

Verkaufe Adamant A1 07 Rahmen, Radstand 1075, wenig Gebrauchsspuren (paar Kratzer). keine Dellen oder Risse nur ne kleine Kerbe an der linken Kettenstrebe.
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2007)

Du suchst nicht vllt nen long rahmen?


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (20. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du suchst nicht vllt nen long rahmen?



KÃ¶nnen ja mal tauschen. WÃ¼rde mal gerne fÃ¼rn ne halbe Stunde nen long testen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2007)

Joa mal sehn,aber du wirst ja,wenn du dich fÃ¼r einen long entscheidest,wissen wies so ist.
so wie ich dein pitty in erinnerung habe,is des ein silberner.das wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich ein absoluter style-bruch,aber was tut man nicht alles fÃ¼r das perfekte radl
(falls du interesse an einem tausch hast,in der bike gallery ist auf der letzden oder vorletzten seite der rahmen,bzw. das radl zu sehn)


----------



## triptonight (20. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du suchst nicht vllt nen long rahmen?



danke fÃ¼r das angebot aber
einen lÃ¤ngeren rahmen suche ich eigentlich nicht und tauschen mÃ¶chte ich auch nicht, hab nÃ¤mlich schon nen neuen rahmen und zwar den bt raven 7.0 light

hier sind noch mal ein paar bilder vom adamant a1 07


----------



## ecols (21. März 2007)

triptonight schrieb:


> Verkaufe Adamant A1 07 Rahmen, Radstand 1075, wenig Gebrauchsspuren (paar Kratzer). keine Dellen oder Risse nur ne kleine Kerbe an der linken Kettenstrebe.
> Bei Interesse PM



mit horizontalen ausfallenden hätt ich ihn sofort genommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacepat (23. März 2007)

Immer noch da.....







Wenn interesse bitte PN


----------



## Benjy (23. März 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich muss mich leid von meinem rad trennen.
> ist fast alles nagelneu.
> ...



ist immernoch zu haben!


----------



## Trialside (23. März 2007)

Hi,

hab hier ne Sonderanfertigung Speichen von DT Swiss rumliegen. Ist fÃ¼r mein Rad zu kurz. LÃ¤nge ist 166mm Dicke 2mm und Farbe ist schwarz. Die Teile wurden von DT nur fÃ¼r mich gefertigt, was bedeutet dass sie sehr sehr sehr rar sind. NP warn 36â¬ ich wÃ¼rd noch 20 haben wollen (+2â¬ Versand). Bei Interesse einfach melden...

MfG Lukas


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2007)

was ist denn an den so besonders?


----------



## Fabi (23. März 2007)

Nichts.


----------



## Trialside (23. März 2007)

Die Farbe schwarz bei einer Speichenlänge von 166mm...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2007)

Ist ja echt besonders ich mach meine dann auch mal mit sprÃ¼hlack besonders....


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. März 2007)

außerdem kannste dir jede 28 zoll speiche kürzen wie dus brauchst, und dann ein gewinde draufrollen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

Ich glaub wir versauen das GeschÃ¤ft^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. März 2007)

Hi, verkaufe ein neu aufgebautes Toxsin 20".
Nachdem ich mir das Monty Ti gekauft hab, hab ich einen neuen Rahmen besorgt um mein altes 20" zu verkaufen. Hier ist jetzt das Ergebnis.
Der Rahmen ist nur ein paar Wochen gefahren (die einzigen Kratzer die er hat sind unten im Tretlager/Kettenstreben Bereich; siehe Bilder)
Es ist ein vierkant Tretlager drin mit Monty kurbeln (Kurbeln sind ca. 2 Jahre alt), VP pedale (1 Jahr alt) ohne den inneren Käfig mit alu distanzhülsen. Sind also jetzt so wie die Monty Pedalen nur mit weicherem Alu.
Gabel ist eine Echo (ca. 2 Jahre alt), hab sie für das Rad noch mal frisch schwarz lackiert. Steuersatz ist ein FSA (komplett neu, extra für das Rad gekauft und vom Fachman eingebaut, also nix verkantet), Rockring ist ein Echo, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen (auch neu), Laufräder sind: Vorne ein Viz und hinten ein Echo (beide genau ein Jahr alt, recht wenig gefahren, wegen Zeitmangel, HR ist ca 3 mal geflext, davon einmal vom Jan) beide ohne höhen und Seitenschläge, schwarzes Felgenband vorne und hinten, Bremse hinten ist eine HS33 mit dem älteren besseren Hebelmodell (auf Wunsch kann ich auch noch den neuen 05er Hebel dran machen), Bremse vorne ist ein Marta Kolben mit A2Z Belägen (grün, und grade frisch reingekommen, sehrgut eingebremst, kann sich locker mit ner Hope messen) und einem RB Hebel in rot (der RB Hebel is wenns hoch kommt 10mal gefahren, hab den erst kürzlich gekauft, davor hab ich einen normalen Marta Hebel dran gehabt; auf Wunsch kann ich den Marta Hebel wieder drauf machen und dann bißl mim Preis runter gehen, Scheibe ist eine Hayes, bremst wie hölle und ist noch 100% plan, ohne Schläge (auf wunsch kann ich auch ne Marta SL Scheibe dran machen (auch nur kurz gefahren, auch an dem Rad),
Echo 4 Punkt Booster, Reifen sind die guten alten Monty weißwand (meiner Meinung nach die besten die sie je hatten, leider nur noch richtig schwer zu bekommen, haben noch ca. 70% Profil, also noch genug für jede Menge Spaß), Vorbau ist ein Echo mit breiter Klemmung und einem ZOO Lenker (ungekürzt), Freilauf ist ein Shimano (auf Wunsch und gegen Aufpreis kann ich auch noch nen ENO Trial dran machen), Kette ist eine komplett neue breite KMC Koolchain, Griffe sind auch komplett neu.
Radstand ist ca 985mm (kann ich aber noch mal genau nachmessen, bin nur grad net zu Hause).
Ich sand bisher nur mal kurz in der Wohnung drauf, hat hat es sich richtig gut angefühlt. Werde es noch mal bißl auf der Straße fahren. (keine Hindernisse, nur wegen dem Gefühl bißl hin und her rollen, kurz auf HR usw.) ich nehme aber mal an das es ein absolutes Hinterradmonster ist. Kurzer Radstand, und hohes Tretlager, hoher Vorbau!
Hab noch ein Fouriers Alu Ritzel dran (ca. 3/4 Jahr alt), vorne ein Shimano Schnellspanner. Da könnte ich aber auch noch Schrauben dran machen.

bei Interesse PM, Preis dachte ich so an 900,-
Ich kann es dann entweder verschicken oder bei einem Treffen direkt übergeben. (ev. Jubiläum von Jan oder so)


----------



## stunner (24. März 2007)

ausverkauf und nochmals reduzierte preise http://koxx-bikes.de/


----------



## chichi (24. März 2007)

KOXX LEVELBOSS 20"


Details zum Artikel:

Es handelt sich um ein Koxx Levelboss 20" long Trialrad in sehr gutem Zustand!
Verkaufe das Rad wegen einer Handgelenkverletzung, da ich die nächste Zeit nicht mehr in der Lage sein werde damit zu fahren.
Bedauere den Verkauf sehr!

Das Rad hab ich im Dezember 2004 gekauft (also 04 Modell) und hat die 2004 Parts dran:


- KOMPLETTE TRY ALL AUSSTATTUNG (Felgen, Kurbeln, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau, Naben, Kettenschutz, stiky reifen, ISIS hohlachse)

- Louise Scheibenbremse VR

- HS 33 Öldruckbremse HR


Das Rad hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren, wurde nur selten gefahren und stand die meiste Zeit in der Wohnung.

Wie üblich befinden sich Kratzer am Schutz und ein paar an der Gabel (bei Nachfrage kann ich Photos davon schicken).

Bremsen wurden frisch entlüftet und waren beim Service.



Bei Fragen eine PN schicken!
Einfach mal nen Preis vorschlagen!

gruß dominic


----------



## chichi (24. März 2007)

MEGAMO PRO 20" TRIALBIKE

Verkaufe mein Megamo Pro Trialbike, da ich wegen einer Handgelenkverletzung die nächste Zeit nicht mehr zum trialen komme.


SEHR BILLIG!!!!!!!


Details zum Artikel:

Das Rad befindet sich in einem gebrauchten Zustand, das heißt, es befinden sich relativ viele Lackschäden, Roststellen (nur oberflächenrost) und Kratzer an dem Rad.

Man sieht dem Bike an, dass es über 5 Jahre lang gefahren wurde und schon einiges mitgemacht hat.

Nichts desto trotz hat es nichts von seiner funktionalität verloren! Die Bremsen funktionieren tadellos, das Rad hat keine Risse oder Stabilitäts-beeinträchtigende Beulen!!!!

Nur der Schutz ist gebrochen und der hintere Mantel ist gerissen.

- Magura Öldruckbremsen mit Verstellbarem Druckpunkt

Das Rad eignet sich ideal für Anfänger, die mit wenig Geld ein gutes Rad bekommen wollen!
Mit ein wenig Arbeit kann man das Rad wieder auf Vordermann bringen!

Falls fragen sind oder genauere Photos erwünscht sind, stehe ich per PN zur Verfügung.

Also einfach mal Preis vorschlagen!


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

hier meister mit dem Megamo ich würd mich mal mit dir in Verbindung setzen wollen wegen deinem Bike!!!!!


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

achso und für das Koxx Levelboss 29' auch !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

schreib ihm doch einfach ne PM und schreib das net hier rein,....


----------



## Armands (25. März 2007)

verkaufe 2mal gefahrenen Koxx XTP (long) rahmen. preis 350â¬
http://www.trialparts.lv/original/koxx_xtp.jpg

fÃ¼r weitere bilder email an mich, wie gesagt am besten englisch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2007)

Verkaufe Zoo!pitbull 06 rahmen in SCHWARZ,long,keine risse,dellen oder sonstiges,nur trialtypisches.250â¬ exlusive versand.
alternativ tausch gegegen einen short rahmen auÃer montys,koxxes und no name rahmen.bitte per PM melden.bilder gibts in der bike gallery,ist der post 6940
MfG Martin


----------



## diamond88 (26. März 2007)

warum verkauft ihr alle nur eure Raahmen?? ich brauch ein ganzes *heul*


----------



## crap (26. März 2007)

Ich habe noch ein X-Lite Baujahr etwa 1997, das braucht Bremsen, Felgen, Speichen, Reifen, Steuersatz, Lenkergriffe neu. Hat neuere Kurbeln und den Stahllenker aus dem Baujahr. Muss aber abgeholt werden bei Heidelberg, den Versandkack geb ich mir grad nicht. Fuer 80 Euro seid Ihr dabei.


----------



## Benjy (26. März 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> warum verkauft ihr alle nur eure Raahmen?? ich brauch ein ganzes *heul*



könnte dir ein koxx kenny-belaey anbieten.


----------



## C00L_MAN (26. März 2007)

Mein Kumpel verkauft komplettes bike Zoo! Python 06 im perfekten Zustand
1100 Euro


----------



## ecols (26. März 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> warum verkauft ihr alle nur eure Raahmen?? ich brauch ein ganzes *heul*



spacepat gibt doch ein komplettes coust her? http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3550520&postcount=2530


----------



## diamond88 (26. März 2007)

habsch schon gefragt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

wieso willst du nich erst mal nen schÃ¶nen rahmen kaufen,und nach und nach die teile verbessern bzw. das rad aufrÃ¼sten.komm 250â¬ fÃ¼rn zoo!^^
fÃ¼r die neue seite:250â¬,zoo!pitbull 06 1095 radstand keine dellen oder risse





N'abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacepat (26. März 2007)

Hallo Leute mein Coust ist verkauft!!!!!!!!

Gruss Patric


----------



## hahnberg (27. März 2007)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> hallo trialfreunde.ich habe mir vor drei wochen den quatrizeps am knie gerissen(natürlich beim trialen).ich könnte heulen,wenn ich daran denke,dass ich nie wieder trialen kann.auf jeden fall möchte ich jetzt mein 20" monty verkaufen,weil ich zum einen nicht jeden tag ans trialen erinnert werden möchte und zum anderen wäre es schade,wenn es im keller vergammelt.also wer interesse hat einfach melden



Hallo,
was soll das monty den kosten
MfGhahnberg


----------



## Holschi1 (27. März 2007)

Hallo Leute...
ihr habt ja bestimmt schon den thread über den Trialshop aus Lettland gelesen...
hab mich mal mit dem verkäufer in verbindung gesetzt weils mich auch mal interessiert hat wegen versand ect...

nun zum thema...er hat nen 2x gefahrenen XTP Long für ca 350 euro zu verkaufen und hat mich gefragt ob ich ihm helfen kann den irgendwie unter die leute bringen...und da dacht ich mir postest de einfach ma was im verkaufe thread...wie schon im thread erwähnt, der mensch scheint in ordnung und seriös zu sein...will wies aussieht sein trialshop erweitern...zu guten preisen wie man gesehn hat...

den bietet er an:
Koxx XTP frame

- XTP LONG for 26" bikes
- Wheelbase: 1090mm
- Chainstay: 380mm
- BB: +10mm
- Weight 1770g
- Condition: very good

Price 350Eur 

wie gesagt ihr könnt euch ja mal bei mir melden und dann könn wir ma gucken was geht....

danke euch...
MFG : HOLSCHI...


----------



## stunner (28. März 2007)

und nochmal X.T.P. Long Komplettbike zu verkaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280098968512&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## t-low (28. März 2007)

stunner schrieb:


> und nochmal X.T.P. Long Komplettbike zu verkaufen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280098968512&rd=1&rd=1



"nochmal" heisst das gleiche bike nochmal...oder NOCH ein XTP? die Auktion lief doch schonmal oder?

EDIT: ich zieh die Frage zurück ))  ganz oben stehts ja, war einfach zuviel text am frühen morgen :-D


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

Neu, OVP, Größe L, für 28 Euronen inkl. unversichertem Versand zu haben.

Super Teile! Hatte sie in XL und in L bestellt, aber L ist mir eindeutig zu klein. Hatte sie nur zur Größenprobe an, mehr nicht. Die XL fahre ich jetzt einige Wochen und bin glücklichst damit!

Klick mich:


 



*-- sinn verkoooft --*


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

Holschi1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> ihr habt ja bestimmt schon den thread über den Trialshop aus Lettland gelesen...
> hab mich mal mit dem verkäufer in verbindung gesetzt weils mich auch mal interessiert hat wegen versand ect...
> 
> ...



das wurde doch hier schon gepostet von Armands (das ist er, bzw. ich )


----------



## hahnberg (28. März 2007)

Hallo,
was soll das Rad den kosten??? Tu mich ziemlich schwer mit Preisvorschlägen!!!
MfG
hahnberg


----------



## ChrisKing (29. März 2007)

Nagelneue ChrisKing Hinterrad Nabe zu verkaufen!

Die Nabe ging aufm Postweg verloren - dacht ich. Is aber jetz nach Ewigkeiten wieder aufgetaucht. Hab mir in der Zwischenzeit ne neue gekauft, weil ich nich mehr damit gerechnet hab, dass sie auftaucht. Jetz hab ich die hier quasi doppelt und verkauf sie.

36 Loch
ISO disc
heavy duty Achse
fun bolts
stainless steel driveshell
schwarz

Mit Rechnung.

Festpreis 307 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (31. März 2007)

verkaufe für meinen fast 60 jährigen Teamchef: Echo hifi 26"
ausstattung:
-try all kurbeln
-try all innenlager
-try all magnesium pedale
-magura louise bremse vorne
-hs 33 hinten 
-kmc cool chain kette
-umbau auf singlespeed
-echo vorbau und lenker
-eno freilauf
-echo cnc felgen


-carbon schutz am unterrohr

-etwa 8 monate alt
-sehr wenig und schonend gefahren-also so gut wie nichts dran

preis 950 EURO

bei intresse pn oder [email protected]


----------



## Eisbein (31. März 2007)

> meinen fast 60 jährigen Teamchef


 wie gut ist der?


----------



## koxx1 (31. März 2007)

VERKAUFE KOXX XTP long 26 Zoll 699,--  EURO
NP 2200,-- EURO für kleines Geld, Bike ist in ganz gutem Zustand mit leichten Kratzern am Unterrohr und Kratzer an Kurbel, Hügi Nabe hinten, Magura HS 33, Magura Luise vorne, auf Wunsch bilder incl. Versand.
tel. 0151-19602346


----------



## koxx1 (31. März 2007)

hallo leute ich verkaufe mein koxx XTP long, 26 zoll weil ich mir ein Neues zusammengebaut habe. Das Koxx ist in gutem Zustand , Reifen neu, Tretlager neu und altes dazu, Zoo Bremsschellen in Blau, Hügi Nabe rot hinten, Try all Teile usw. incl Versand . Tel. 0151-19602346 olli


----------



## koxxrider (31. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wie gut ist der?



hm...kick und sidehop so etwa 4 paletten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2007)

Verkaufe HS 33 mit R&B Hebel 
Handelt sich um eine Vordere Bremse in rot( Hebel wie Kolben)
Sachen sind wenig gebraucht ---> Bilder folgen

Preis setz ich so um 80 euro mit Porto an.

Email: [email protected]
ICQ: 482-312-731


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. April 2007)

Hier die Bilder zur Magura   *Preis ist VHB*


----------



## ChrisKing (1. April 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Nagelneue ChrisKing Hinterrad Nabe zu verkaufen!
> 
> Die Nabe ging aufm Postweg verloren - dacht ich. Is aber jetz nach Ewigkeiten wieder aufgetaucht. Hab mir in der Zwischenzeit ne neue gekauft, weil ich nich mehr damit gerechnet hab, dass sie auftaucht. Jetz hab ich die hier quasi doppelt und verkauf sie.
> 
> ...



Jetz bei ebay


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2007)

Die Magura oben ist Verkauft !


----------



## Schevron (2. April 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Hi, verkaufe ein neu aufgebautes Toxsin 20".
> Nachdem ich mir das Monty Ti gekauft hab, hab ich einen neuen Rahmen besorgt um mein altes 20" zu verkaufen. Hier ist jetzt das Ergebnis.
> Der Rahmen ist nur ein paar Wochen gefahren (die einzigen Kratzer die er hat sind unten im Tretlager/Kettenstreben Bereich; siehe Bilder)
> Es ist ein vierkant Tretlager drin mit Monty kurbeln (Kurbeln sind ca. 2 Jahre alt), VP pedale (1 Jahr alt) ohne den inneren Käfig mit alu distanzhülsen. Sind also jetzt so wie die Monty Pedalen nur mit weicherem Alu.
> ...


 

Das gute Stück is noch zu haben!


----------



## fischmann (3. April 2007)

Ich verkaufe meinen Monty 219 Magura Rahmen,ein paar Kratzer hat er aber nichts wildes keine Risse oder Beulen.Ich habe das bike am 8.11.2006 gekauft Rechnung gibs dazu.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-219-Magura...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bike 20 (3. April 2007)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> hallo trialfreunde.ich habe mir vor drei wochen den quatrizeps am knie gerissen(natürlich beim trialen).ich könnte heulen,wenn ich daran denke,dass ich nie wieder trialen kann.auf jeden fall möchte ich jetzt mein 20" monty verkaufen,weil ich zum einen nicht jeden tag ans trialen erinnert werden möchte und zum anderen wäre es schade,wenn es im keller vergammelt.also wer interesse hat einfach melden


TrialBreaker sag mir mal welches modell es ist und wie viel es kosten soll.


----------



## bike 20 (3. April 2007)

chich wie viel soll dein koxx denn kosten? (bitte nicht übern 1000der bereich)


----------



## crap (3. April 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> TrialBreaker sag mir mal welches modell es ist und wie viel es kosten soll.



Du, das ham andere vor Dir auch schon versucht.


----------



## jockie (3. April 2007)

Kleine Multikultischlampe sucht neuen Eigentümer:
*Monty Pro 2006 fulldisc (Hope Trial) -- VHB 1080*



Naben: VIZ Disc-Naben rot
Felgen: VIZ rot geöst v/h (symmetrisch 3x mit Sapim-Speichen)
Steuersatz: Echo rot
Gabel: Echo Lite mit Aufnahmen für Disc und HS33
Vorbau: Monty Ti (unteres Gewinde hinüber)
Lenker: Zoo rot, auf 71cm gekürzt
Griffe: Syntace Moto Grips
Kurbeln: Monty Ti
Pedale: Tioga MX Pro
Innenlager: Echo rot
Unterschutz: Monty Eeagle Claw
Kettenspanner: Echo CNC
Schläuche: Extraleichte
Reifen: TryAll Stiky v/h
Bremse: Hope Mono Trial 2006 v/h

Zustand: Quasi gerade erst zugeritten...kaum Kratzer.

*___________________________________________*

Außerdem noch zu haben:
*Echo Team 2005 S -- VHB 190*




Weitere Bilder in voller Größe verstecken sich hinter einem Klick auf die Bilder.


----------



## Benjy (3. April 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich muss mich leider von meinem rad trennen.
> ist fast alles nagelneu.
> ...



ist immernoch zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (3. April 2007)

Außerdem noch zu haben:
*Echo Team 2005 S -- VHB 190*




Weitere Bilder in voller Größe verstecken sich hinter einem Klick auf die Bilder.[/QUOTE]

Ich nehme an das das S für die Größe steht. Welchen radstand hat das fertige Rad??
Wäre interessiert. [email protected]


----------



## jockie (4. April 2007)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das das S für die Größe steht. Welchen radstand hat das fertige Rad??
> Wäre interessiert. [email protected]



Rahmen Echo Team 2005 short.
Aluminium: U6
Steuerwinkel: 71°
Kettenstrebenlänge: 362mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +55mm
Radstand: 1000mm

Nur der Rahmen mit Unterschutz. Aufkleberset separat dabei.


----------



## ChrisKing (6. April 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Paar *schwarze Shimano Deore Hollowtech Kurbeln* zu verkaufen, *incl. drei Kettenblätter* und nem *Shimano Innenlager*. Hab die an nem normalen MTB gehabt und nur paar Wochen gefahren, sind also in nem Top Zustand.
> 
> Kann man sich z.B. beim Lorenz Hoffmann zu ner Trialkurbel umbauen lassen. Oder einfach mit nem normalen 5 Loch Rockring fahren - die gibts auch bei trialmarkt.de
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ChrisKing (6. April 2007)

Chris King Nabe bei ebay


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2007)

Verkaufe einen gebrauchten VR bremssattel einer magura clara mit is2000 aufnahme.
preis macht ihr,gÃ¼nstig abzugeben


----------



## isah (8. April 2007)

Monty TI ohne Scheibenbremsenaufnahme am Rahmen, Schwarz. Ein Jahr als Zweitrad gefahren, dann von meiner Schwester durch Trackstands gequaelt. Hs 33 hinten, Magura Marta 160 mm vorne. Titan Schrauben hier und da, keine Dellen, paar uebliche kratzer. LRS wurden getauscht, vorne gegen ein '06 Monty TI Laufrad, hinten gegen eine ungelochte 46 mm Felge mit Quando Nabe.

Aufkleber sind ab, Raceline Maggie wurde durch ne ordentliche '05 ertsetzt. Belaege sind Koxx Bloxx Rot. 









Bilder sind nicht aktuell, Teile wurden wie oben genannt getauscht, Zustand hat sich aber nicht verschlechtert. 

Wenn es bis Sommer niemand will, stell ichs nochmal ordentlich rein mit hochaufloesenden Bildern. Auf wunsch gaebe es die auch schon in 2 Wochen. 

Verkaufen wuerden es meine Eltern, weil ich so schnell nicht nach Hause komme. Fahrrad befindet sich in Heidenhein an der Brenz, naehe Ulm. Abhohlung waere natuerlich optimal, Versand ginge auch. 

Preisanfragen als EMail an martin.smolka[aet]gmail.com, oder PN, ...

Ich koennts im Sommer auch nach Berlin mitbringen, wenn jemand aus der Ecke interesse hat.


----------



## ChrisKing (8. April 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Chris King Nabe bei ebay



Die Auktion endet in einer Stunde!


----------



## robs (9. April 2007)

Verkaufe:

HS-33 04 komplett Hebel links für hinten, Evo-Adapter gibts auf Wunsch dazu geschenkt. Sie ist dicht und frisch entlüftet. Insgesamt wenig gebraucht, hatte sie vorallem als Ersatzteillager aber jetzt miste ich mal aus.
Preis: 40,- +Versand

edit: HS-33 verkauft
______________________________________

Und ich hätte noch günstig abzugeben:

Deore V-Brake ohne Parallelogramm, ~800km gebraucht.


----------



## subdermal (10. April 2007)

Hallo,
dann möchte ich Eure geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit doch schnell auf ein Paar überaus geschmackvolle, neue und originalverpackte Race Face-Kurbeln (Turbine LP, forged, ISIS, 175 mm) lenken:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=150108372500&rd=1&rd=1
Ja, ich weiß, gab's bei Chainreactioncycles mal günstiger... ich hatte die Kurbeln vor kurzem erst bei Ebay selbst für teures Geld geschossen, muss nun aber kurzfristig umdisponieren - um ein GT Xizang wieder aufzubauen  
Insofern: Bietet, Leute, bietet...  
cheers,
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (10. April 2007)

verkaufe eine nagelneuen ECHO HIFI RAHMEN 
wurde noch nie aufgebaut.

320 E

der versand na DE ist kein problem, auserdem fahr ich in 3 wochen fur paar tage sowieso na deutschland


----------



## crap (10. April 2007)

Monty-X-Lite-Rahmen mit Teilen, 20", Baujahr circa 1997, keine Dellen,
Gabel, 
Vorbau, 
Stahllenker vom damaligen Pro-Modell, welches damals noch X-Hydra hiess.
noch fast ungebraucht dabei: 
Kurbeln X-Lite, 2002, Tretlager und Freilauf 

80 Euro

Man braucht also Laufraeder mit Reifen, Kette, Pedale, Lenkergriffe und HS33 fuer ein komplettes Trialbike. Ein paar HS33-Teile (zwei Griffe, zwei Nehmerkolben, Monty-Bremsaufnahme) habe ich noch, die gebe ich kostenlos dazu.

TryAll Yourself Replica, sechs Monate gefahren, schwarz, 31.8 mm, 30 Euro
TryAll NUC Vorbau, sechs Monate, schwarz, 130 mm, 20 Grad, 31.8 mm, 20 Euro


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

lenker und vorbau (tryall) sind beide 25,4


----------



## robs (11. April 2007)

Verkoofe:

Billiges MTB-Vorderrad ohne Discaufnahme. 

Nabe: Deore, schwarz
Felge: Rigida Zac 19 (recht schmal)
Speichen: Keine Ahnung, schwarz

Das Rad kommt aus einem LR-Satz den ich am CC-MTB hatte, jetzt hab ich auf Scheiben umgerüstet.

Preis: 20,- +Versand

Bilder kann ich demnächst machen wenn jemand will.


----------



## kingpin18 (11. April 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> hab ein paar sachen zu verticken.
> 
> ...



Wollts mal wieder vorkrammen.


----------



## schmitti (11. April 2007)

Verkaufe *Try All HR-Nabe CNC 26" starr 6-fach 32 loch*
inklusive 15er Shimano Ritzel. Wurde ein halbes jahr benutzt. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Preis:50+Versand

http://www.directupload.net/images/070404/UGL6ccXK.jpg
http://www.directupload.net/images/070411/V2XonT9K.jpg
http://www.directupload.net/images/070411/RO3g7mH5.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crap (12. April 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Monty-X-Lite-Rahmen mit Teilen, 20", Baujahr circa 1997, keine Dellen,
> Gabel,
> Vorbau,
> Stahllenker vom damaligen Pro-Modell, welches damals noch X-Hydra hiess.
> ...



TryAll-Zeuch ist verkauft, wa. Jetzt kauf mir mal noch einer das Monty ab.


----------



## Trialer Chris (13. April 2007)

Verkaufe einen neuen noch nie gefahrenen 

*ZOO! Pitbull 06 long Rahmen*

Preis soll so bei 380 liegen, ist aber verhandelbar.
Bilder findet ihr genug im i-net.
Wenn interesse einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## luckygambler (13. April 2007)

wer ein schaltauge fürs pitbull brauch (das mit dem k) der kann sich bei mir melden. habe es beim jan bestellt, aber wegen dem guten wetter konnte ich es nciht aushalten und habe mir dann doch noch früher eins im laden geholt.
schönen gruss


----------



## AcaPulco (14. April 2007)

Hebs dir auf, du wirst es noch brauchen!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (14. April 2007)

Verkaufe einen Echo Hifi Vorbau.
Der Vorbau ist ca. 6 Monate alt.

Lenkerklemmung: 31,8 mm
Länge: 130 mm
Winkel: 15°

Preis: 35  inkl. Versand


----------



## biketrialer (15. April 2007)

zu verkaufen:
chris king classic hinterradnabe 32 loch in schwarz,  2 jahre alt
für 150 euro, versand: nachnahme
bei interesse PM!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. April 2007)

Verkaufe Adamant 26" long 2 Monate alt (Achsbreite 135mm). Der Rahmen hat keine Dellen, nurn paar Kratzer. Preis ist 300â¬ plus Versand. Wer Bilder will der schreibe mir eine PM


----------



## Benjy (16. April 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich muss mich leider von meinem rad trennen.
> ist fast alles nagelneu.
> ...



immernoch zu haben... preis ist etwas gesunken... und zwar auf 1100 â¬


----------



## koxxole (16. April 2007)

hi
hab auch noch was zum verkaufen 
is zwar nicht für s trial aber fals nich einer was brauch  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-Kurbel-Evolve-XC-mit-RPM-power-pro-Innenlager_W0QQitemZ150112726876QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wer es nich über ebay kaufen kann/will kann sich bei mir melden preis könnt man vllt auch noch was machen


----------



## trail-kob (16. April 2007)

WÃ¼rde mal mein Bike anbieten :

Echo 2006 Lite
Magura HS33 hinten Heatsink BelÃ¤ge Blau
Vbrake vorne sehr fester Druckpunkt mit Spanishfly BelÃ¤gen
LX 2006 Kurbel mit 22 ZÃ¤hnen HTR Rockring
Surly Singlespeed Ritzel
Vorderrad Mavic x225 mit DTHÃ¼gi 240 Mantel Maxxis Minion DH 2,25
Hinterrad V!Z 46mm mit Chris King Classic in schwarz Mantel Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 40stA
Gabel V!Z Vbrak + Disc
Steuersatz V!Z Color schwarz
Kette Sram PC-1 Tandem mit Link
Kettenspanner "selfmade"
Lenker Zoo in GrÃ¼n
Vorbau Echo 100 mm
Gewicht 10,5 Kg

Hab ich was vergessen ? achja den Preis... so um 850 â¬ VHB ?

Anfragen bitte an meine PM Adresse... Danke GrÃ¼Ãe Jake

P.S. ich denke ich gebe das Trialn auf... Knie und Zeitmangel ! Ich fahr lieber ne Runde um nen See am Abend als mich zu verbeuln ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

nix echo lite echo pure 
schade das du aufhören willst. find ich schade. 
Aber das ist nen top angebot für das bike.


----------



## curry4king (16. April 2007)

Verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes Zoo! Lynx (Rahmen) 20"
es ist Baujahr 04 müsste das sein habe es aber 07 Nagelneu!! von Jan gekauft
Jetzt zu den Daten

Gewicht: 1.9 kg Monty PR wieht 2.1 zum vergleich

es ist sozusagen eine exakte Kopie des Monty X-Lite, sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom aussehen.

Bunny-Hop geht auch recht gut

Der Rahmen hat hinten V-brake Aufnahme, ist aber mit einem Evo oder Evo2 
Adapter sehr gut fahrbar.

Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen Brakebooster montiert, so ist der unterschied zur 4 Punktaufnahme kaum zu merken!!

PIC: http://curry4king.gunah.de/bike.jpg

Es hat ein paar kratzer an der Kettenstrebe Fotos gibts da bei Interesse

Preis VHB

bitte per PN melden


----------



## didilein (17. April 2007)

da hört sich ganz gut an kannst du mir mal paar bilder davon schicken ?


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2007)

na klar am besten du schickst mir mal per pn deine e-mail addy oder addest mich icq


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. April 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Daten
> 
> Gewicht: 1.9 kg Monty PR wieht 2.1 zum vergleich



das Gewicht des Monty X-Pro ist glaub ich nicht ganz richtig... denn wenn nen Adamant 26"  2,08kg  wiegt dann ist es schwer zu glauben das nen Monty 20" 2,1kg wiegt..
nen Monty 221TI Rahmen wiegt 1600g  das Xpro 100g mehr!!!


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2007)

habe dein rahmen von meinem kumpel als er neu war uffe digitale küchenwage gelegt und der sagte 2.1 und bei mir 1.9
zum verständnis ich meine das Monty Pro (Baujahr 05!!) NICHT das X-Lite 

naja selbst wenn er is ein bisschen leichter als der Pro und das merkt man hab ja shcließlich beide schon inna hand gehabt


----------



## andis (17. April 2007)

Guten Tach,

ich habe ein Paar Magura-Halteschellen inkl.Schrauben. Die Schellen sind etwa 4 Wochen lang gefahren. Für 12  inkl. Porto könnt ihr sie haben. Anfragen bitte per PM.

grüße sendet Andreas aus Berlin


----------



## koxxrider (17. April 2007)

verkaufe ein paar try all black mirror felgen, 28 und 32h,  20" 2 mal geflext, fotos kommen haut abend, aba eigntl wie eu. np 110.....bei mir für 85


----------



## Hannover Urban (17. April 2007)

*Monty Urban  Eigenbau*
keine Risse, keine Dellen






	Echo Gabel
	Monty Vorbau Urban 05, Alu 6061
	Monty Lenker, Alu7075 T6, 221Ti/XL
	Echo Kurbel 160mm
	Monty Tretlager 221Titan, ISIS
	Freilaufritzel White Ind. ENO TRIAL 18 Zähne
	Rohloff Kette
	Monty Felgen + Bereifung Vorne 26 Hinten 25
	Shimano Deore Full Disc mit EBC Belägen
	XT Schaltwerk

*bei Interesse bitte per PM
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe Adamant 26" long 2 Monate alt (Achsbreite 135mm). Der Rahmen hat keine Dellen, nurn paar Kratzer. Preis ist 300 plus Versand. Wer Bilder will der schreibe mir eine PM



jetzt 250 plus Versand Festpreis. Bilder gibt es wie gesagt auf Anfrage aber das Teil is noch wie neu.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. April 2007)

Verkaufe einen Echo Hifi Low vorbau. 

Preis: NVB.


----------



## locdog (17. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> verkaufe eine nagelneuen ECHO HIFI RAHMEN
> wurde noch nie aufgebaut.
> 
> 320 E
> ...



neuer preis 300E


----------



## didilein (18. April 2007)

moin habe mal eine frage wegen den bike ob es überhaupt noch da ist ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. April 2007)

Hannover Urban schrieb:


> *Monty Urban Â Eigenbau*
> keine Risse, keine Dellen
> 
> 
> ...


sag bescheid,falls du dich entschlieÃen solltest das radl auszuschlachten


----------



## curry4king (18. April 2007)

mein rahmen is noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldier (18. April 2007)

Ich möchte mein 26" Marc Vinco Derangboy 2007 bike verkaufen.

Das Rad ist echt Spitze und ist in einem sehr gutem zustand und gebe es eigendlich ungerne her aber ich verkaufe es wegen Knie problemen.

Das rad ist komplett mit Try All austattung und Titanschrauben !
Der neupreis liegt bei ca. 2000 Euro.

Die VB. liegt bei 1400 Euro.

habt ihr noch  fragen dann schickt mir einfach eine mail.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## KermitB4 (18. April 2007)

und warum schreibst du dein angebot nicht in den VERKAUFE-Thread?

MFG


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. April 2007)

verkaufs thread naja waYne mich solls nicht stören!  

ach willst du das bike komplett verkaufen oder willste das net auseinander nehmen und die einzel teile verkaufen  
hätte vielleicht an dem rahmen interesse dann


----------



## KermitB4 (18. April 2007)

und ich an den titanschrauben

MFG


----------



## Hannover Urban (19. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> sag bescheid,falls du dich entschlieÃen solltest das radl auszuschlachten




ich wollte es schon komplett verkaufen!


----------



## Soldier (19. April 2007)

upps hatte ich verplant......


----------



## Soldier (19. April 2007)

Sorry verkaufe das Bike nur Komplett.

über den Preis kann man evt. natürlich noch reden...
bei interesse einfach anmailen.
Fotos und so schicke ich auf anfrage !

Mfg Markus


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (20. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche Interessenten für ein Echo Pure, preisgünstig und in einem top Zustand, wer bock hat schreibt mich an. KOMPLETT!  
Schönen Tach noch so


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

so jungs.

ich hätte da mal einen vorbau zu verkaufen. ich denk mal zu den maßen brauch ich nicht viel sagen ...  


jetzt mal ernst:
ist ein echo wie man schwer erkennen kann und für ein 20"er.
klemmung ist 31,8
nach messung etwa 170mm lang
steigung schätze ich auf 30..35°


für bessere bilder mal melden. preis ist VHB einfach ne PN schicken


----------



## trialsrider (20. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so jungs.
> 
> ich hätte da mal einen vorbau zu verkaufen. ich denk mal zu den maßen brauch ich nicht viel sagen ...
> 
> ...



ist das die Dame die ich hab im Pool Spiel gewinnen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

durchaus... jetzt weißt du auch wieso!!!


----------



## Schevron (20. April 2007)

ich hätte da gerne noch bessere Bilder ;-)
vielleicht ne übersichtsaufnahme


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2007)

ist auch nur die dame zu haben?


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

@ eisbein

na wie gesagt preis ist vhb mach mal ne ansage 

ne ne nur spaß, die ist unverkäuflich


----------



## Schevron (21. April 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351309


 

Radl is nu wech


----------



## luckygambler (21. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so jungs.
> 
> ich hätte da mal einen vorbau zu verkaufen. ich denk mal zu den maßen brauch ich nicht viel sagen ...
> 
> für bessere bilder mal melden. preis ist VHB einfach ne PN schicken



ich hätt gern mehr bilder


----------



## Holschi1 (22. April 2007)

Hallo leute...
hab noch en satz von den älteren CNC gefrästen echo felgen bei mir rumliegen...
felgen wurden schon mal geflext aber ansonsten top zustand....

also wer interesse hat einfach ein angebot schicken über PM...


danke euch...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2007)

Verkaufe Adamant A1 Rahmen 26"
Achsbreite:135mm
Radstand:1095

Das Teil wurde nur 2 Monate gefahren und hat keine Dellen oder Risse nur ein paar Kratzer. Der Preis für den Rahmen liegt bei 250 

Wer Bilder will schicke mir eine PM


----------



## robs (22. April 2007)

Holschi1 schrieb:


> Hallo leute...
> hab noch en satz von den älteren CNC gefrästen echo felgen bei mir rumliegen...
> felgen wurden schon mal geflext aber ansonsten top zustand....
> 
> ...



20"?

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. April 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe Adamant A1 Rahmen 26"
> Achsbreite:135mm
> Radstand:1095
> 
> ...



      

DAS TEIL IS JEZ BEI EBAY DRINNE.....UNBEDINGT MA REINSCHAUEN.....LOHNT SICH!!!!!!!!!!!

is echt wie neu un dazu gibts noch 10 monate garantie!!!!!!!!!

---->http://cgi.ebay.de/Adamant-Trial-Ra...ryZ32508QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Holschi1 (22. April 2007)

zu den echo felgen:

sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen....JO sind felgen FÜR 20"!!!!


mfg..holschi...


----------



## crap (22. April 2007)

So hier nochmal die Fotos fuer die Teilesammlung Monty X-Lite 221 Bj. circa 97, zum einigermassen serioesen Gebrauch muss man Bremsen, Griffe, Pedale, Laufraeder mit Reifen anbauen bzw. tauschen. Vordere Bremshalter sollte ich noch welche haben. Die Magura hinten auf den Bildern ist dabei, es ist aber wohl eines der Nehmerkolbengewinde defekt.

http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-171100-44.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-171422-18.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-171530-64.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-171718-65.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-171847-33.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070422-172007-89.jpg


----------



## crap (23. April 2007)

Ich hab noch was Geiles im Keller gefunden:

http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070423-105947-96.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070423-110025-67.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/bild/20070423-110224-54.jpg

Ich wuerde empfehlen, bei mir im Neckartal vorbeizuschauen, um den Helm anzuprobieren, denn mit Angabe eines Kopfumfangs ist es halt meistens nicht getan. Mir passt er nicht, deshalb verkaufe ich ihn auch, ist mindestens Baujahr 1995 oder aelter, aus guten alten BMX-Zeiten.


----------



## jockie (23. April 2007)

-- Beides immer noch aktuell --

Kleine Multikultischlampe sucht neuen Eigentümer:
*Monty Pro 2006 fulldisc (Hope Trial) -- VHB 1080*



Naben: VIZ Disc-Naben rot
Felgen: VIZ rot geöst v/h (symmetrisch 3x mit Sapim-Speichen)
Steuersatz: Echo rot
Gabel: Echo Lite mit Aufnahmen für Disc und HS33
Vorbau: Monty Ti (unteres Gewinde hinüber)
Lenker: Zoo rot, auf 71cm gekürzt
Griffe: Syntace Moto Grips
Kurbeln: Monty Ti
Pedale: Tioga MX Pro
Innenlager: Echo rot
Unterschutz: Monty Eeagle Claw
Kettenspanner: Echo CNC
Schläuche: Extraleichte
Reifen: TryAll Stiky v/h
Bremse: Hope Mono Trial 2006 v/h

Zustand: Quasi gerade erst zugeritten...kaum Kratzer.

*___________________________________________*

Außerdem noch zu haben:
*Echo Team 2005 S -- VHB 190*




Weitere Bilder in voller Größe verstecken sich hinter einem Klick auf die Bilder.


----------



## Benjy (23. April 2007)

Mein Rad ist nun bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOXX-Kenny-Belae...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. April 2007)

Zu Verkaufen für einen Kumpel der kein Deutsch kann...
jemand interess?? 850,-  GEO 1065 +55 363
 per PM









Frame Magellan Tucana 20"
Fork Echo
Headset WTB
Stem BikePositive Trigon
Bar Viz! MaxBar
Grips Try All

Rear Brake
magura+ adapters Zoo! + Booster Zoo!+ pads Koxx Bloxx


----------



## Trialer Chris (24. April 2007)

Neuer ZOO! Pitbull 06 L Rahmen is noch zu haben.
Ich leg nochn 2. leicht gebrauchtes Schaltauge
und noch einen neuen Kettenspanner drauf.

Preis soll so 380 mit Versankosten 
sein is auf VH. 
bei interesse einfach PN


----------



## tom_oehler (24. April 2007)

Hai,

bei mir gibts ein Koxx Karbon zu verkaufen!

ca. 2,5 Monate alt - nicht allzuviel gefahren!

Es ist genau das Fahrrad hier: http://thomas.oehler.at/oehler/?content=10023

NP liegt ja derzeit bei Ã¼ber 2300â¬ - wÃ¼rd mal sagen fÃ¼r ca. 1300 incl Versand geb ichs her!

Bei Interesse kann ich euch gerne noch Fotos zukommen lassen! - am besten Mail an [email protected] !

Ausstattung:

- weiÃe Try All Felgen
- Try All Hope
- Magnesium Pedale
- Ãbersetzung 18:15
- Try All Freilauf
- Try All Reifen
- Syntace Vorbau/ Lenker
- Rohloff SLT 99 Trial Kette
- evtl. Rohloff Spanner (+20â¬) / sonst Schaltwerk
- ca. 9,8 kg !

Das Bike befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand - hat ein paar Kratzer - aber wird noch einige Zeit Ã¼berstehen + ich ban ja auch ein sanfter Fahrer.... ;-)

So, wenn ihr Fragen habt - bitte einfach fragen,

lg Thomas

P.S.: gib das Bike her weil ich mir dann ein neues hol - ja, Karbon...


----------



## freaks-dd.de (25. April 2007)

hallo...

haben nen crescent carbon trial lenker, welcher 750mm breit ist  und ne monty gabel 26" mit magura und is2000 zu verkaufen,schaftlänge ist 170mm,einbauhöhe 395mm.

beides ist nurzweimal gerollt und hat keine kratzer.also wie neu.

meldet euch mal bei interesse


----------



## bike 20 (26. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Zu Verkaufen für einen Kumpel der kein Deutsch kann...
> jemand interess?? 850,-  GEO 1065 +55 363
> per PM
> 
> ...


Ist das Tucana long oder short?


----------



## curry4king (26. April 2007)

die geo steht da...


----------



## V!RUS (26. April 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Ist das Tucana long oder short?



Short, aber das ist wirklich kurz, also da muss man bisschen aufpassen.


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Short, aber das ist wirklich kurz, also da muss man bisschen aufpassen.



1065 ist schon ziemlich kurz gell?  
neuerdings gibs ja auch 1200mm wb für 20"


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so jungs.
> 
> ich hätte da mal einen vorbau zu verkaufen. ich denk mal zu den maßen brauch ich nicht viel sagen ...
> 
> ...



der vorbau ist immer noch zu haben!!! (der im vordergrund)


----------



## V!RUS (26. April 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Short, aber das ist wirklich kurz, also da muss man bisschen aufpassen.





Eisbein schrieb:


> 1065 ist schon ziemlich kurz gell?
> neuerdings gibs ja auch 1200mm wb für 20"







I R O N I E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2007)

dann setz wenigstens nen smilie hinter. sonst liest sich das so ernst


----------



## jockie (26. April 2007)

Ich glaube bei 20" 1065mm WB braucht man auch wirklich 'nen dicken A*sch wie ein Eisbär wenn man noch 'nen Bunny machen will.


----------



## Hannover Urban (27. April 2007)

*Monty Urban  Eigenbau*
keine Risse, keine Dellen






























 Echo Gabel
 Monty Vorbau Urban 05, Alu 6061
 Monty Lenker, Alu7075 T6, 221Ti/XL
 Echo Kurbel 160mm
 Monty Tretlager 221Titan, ISIS
 Freilaufritzel White Ind. ENO TRIAL 18 Zähne
 Rohloff Kette
 Monty Felgen + Bereifung Vorne 26 Hinten 25
 Shimano Deore Full Disc mit EBC Belägen
 XT Schaltwerk

bei Interesse bitte per PM ​


----------



## Fabi (27. April 2007)

Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Trialside (28. April 2007)

So,
da ich mir ne neue Gabel bestellt habe, die auch zu meinem 20'' Bike passt, steht diese Gabel hier zum Verkauf.
Es handelt sich höchstwahrscheinlich um eine 24''-Gabel von ZOO!. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Wie man auf den Fotos erkennen kann, ist sie für 20'' zu groß, aber zu klein für 26''-Räder. Ein 24''-Rad würde aber perfekt reinpassen.
Jo der Schaft ist noch ca. 170-175mm lang und oben abgeschrägt (für Vorbauten von z.B. TryAll). Es gibt nur eine IS200 Disc-Aufnahme.
Leider hat die Gabel eine Beule. Die Lackierung stammt von mir und ist noch relativ frisch. An den Ausfallenden ist die Farbe von den Schnellspannern schon leicht weg und da, wo der Kabelbinder die Bremsleitung hält, ist leicht Lack abgeplatzt (hab ich mit Edding retuschiert  ).
Ne Preisvorstellung hab ich eigentlich nicht, da ich die Gabel mal günstig in der Elektronischen Bucht geschossen habe. Macht mir einfach nen Preis....
Bei Fragen, Wünschen, Anregungen,... einfach PM.



 

 



Grüße Lukas


----------



## Trialer Chris (28. April 2007)

> Neuer ZOO! Pitbull 06 L Rahmen is noch zu haben.
> Ich leg nochn 2. leicht gebrauchtes Schaltauge
> und noch einen neuen Kettenspanner drauf.
> 
> ...



neuer Preis 350 für alles


----------



## Trial_Dani (29. April 2007)

Hi,
hat hier jemand ein 26er Trial für unter 300 zu verkaufen?
Wenn ja, bitte PN  

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Benjy (30. April 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist nun bei Ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KOXX-Kenny-Belae...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



die auktion endet heute... um genau zu sein um 14:50 uhr !


----------



## robs (30. April 2007)

Ich biete hier ein none-disc-Vorderrad für 30,- inkl. Versand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (2. Mai 2007)

verkaufe try all black mirror felgen, top zustandca 1,5 monate gefahren, 1 mal geflext. NP 110euro....bei mir für 79+versand







also nur das felgen paar...nicht laufrad


----------



## Trialside (2. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich hab mir bei Ebay vor längerer Zeit diesen schönen Brake Booster von RB Design geschossen. Als ich das Teil dann an mein Rädchen dranbasteln wollte, merkte ich, dass der Lochabstand des Boosters zu gering war. Nun liegt er rum und ich bin der Meinung, dass er an ein Bike dran gehört.

Die Daten:
Lochabstand 79mm
Magura 2-Punkt-Aufnahme
Schönes Design

Wie gesagt er ist noch neu und noch keinen Meter gefahren worden.
Bei weiteren Fragen, Wünschen, etc. einfach PM oder Mail....


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Mai 2007)

- Maxxis Minion 2.5 42st dual ply
- Maxxis Minion 2.35 42st single ply
- 2x Schwalbe Standardschlauch, Autoventil

Beide Reifen haben noch locker 95% Profil, sind quasi wie neu.

Preis 57 Euro incl. Versand.

Bei Interesse --> PM/EMAIL


----------



## Soldier (4. Mai 2007)

verkaufe Helm g. L von koxx carbon lock neu !!! 15 Euro 
bei interresse melden per PM.
Mfg M.


----------



## locdog (4. Mai 2007)

VERKAUFE

NEUE VIZ trialschuhe, grosse 44 (280mm einlagen lange), habe die NUR 2h benutzt. dazu gibt es noch den VIZ schuhe beutel und original karton 

55E

bin bis donnerstag in Deutschland deshalb ist der versand gar kein problem


----------



## bike 20 (5. Mai 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde mal mein Bike anbieten :
> 
> Echo 2006 Lite
> Magura HS33 hinten Heatsink BelÃ¤ge Blau
> ...


ist das ein 20" bike wenn ja bin daran interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischmann (5. Mai 2007)

Hi,ich habe noch eine DVD zu verkaufen und zwar Hans Rey´s Classic Videos. Ich habe die DVD nur einmal angeschaut und würde sie für 20 Euro plus 2 Euro Versand hergeben.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> ist das ein 20" bike wenn ja bin daran interessiert



nein das ist nen 26" echo Pure.


----------



## dane08 (5. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe mein monty 221pro das ich mir in den sommerferien gekauft hab und nach und nach aufgerÃ¼stet habe.Also umbauten sind folgende.
-ECHO LTE DISK GABEL 3monate alt
-HR ECHOLAUFRAD (07er felge frisch zentriert,schwarze alunippel) 4 monate alt 
nabe ist schwarz die felge rot
-VR ECHO DISK (06er felge und auch schwarze alunippel)4 monate
nabe und felge rot
-TRY ALL N.U.C VORBAU 150mm 30Â° 3 monate alt
-TRY ALL OVERSIZE RIZER LENKER(72 cm breit) 3 monate alt
- MONTY FREILAUF(72 einrastpunkte) 2 monate alt
-hs 33 mit RB HEBELl und STAHLFLEXBRÃCKE
-TRY ALL STICKY BEREIFUNG ca 80% vom profil sind noch vorhanden

es hat ein par lackkratzer aber unterrohr und kettenstreben sind dank schutzmaÃnahmen unversehrt(die kettenstreben hab ein paar leichte krater von misglÃ¼ckten sidehops)
Es wurde aufgrund einiger kÃ¶rperlicher zwischefÃ¤lle nicht so viel gefahren,genaueres gibts im verletzungen.. thread
Bilder gibts auf anfrage per e-mail

VHB 825â¬


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so jungs.
> 
> ich hätte da mal einen vorbau zu verkaufen. ich denk mal zu den maßen brauch ich nicht viel sagen ...
> 
> ...





will keiner das geile teil haben???

habe echt null verwendung und würde ihn gerne abtreten... er liegt echt nur bei mir rum...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (7. Mai 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> Würde mal mein Bike anbieten :
> 
> Echo 2006 Lite
> Magura HS33 hinten Heatsink Beläge Blau
> ...



Drückst du den Rahmen auch einzeln ab ?


----------



## t-low (7. Mai 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> will keiner das geile teil haben???
> 
> habe echt null verwendung und würde ihn gerne abtreten... er liegt echt nur bei mir rum...



ich denke die meisten stört das shirt auf dem Bild, bei freier Sicht hättest du bestimmt mehr feedback


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (7. Mai 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> jetzt für 100 euro. es wird ohne reifen verkauft und ist noch keinen cm bewegt worden. wurde von jan göhrig aufgebaut, sollte also halten.


hi ist die Narbe auch für hinter freilauf geeignet??


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Mai 2007)

das heisst nabe! narbe ist das was weh tut!


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Mai 2007)

Maxxis Reifen sind verkauft!


----------



## dane08 (8. Mai 2007)

> Verkaufe mein monty 221pro das ich mir in den sommerferien gekauft hab und nach und nach aufgerÃ¼stet habe.Also umbauten sind folgende.
> -ECHO LTE DISK GABEL 3monate alt
> -HR ECHOLAUFRAD (07er felge frisch zentriert,schwarze alunippel) 4 monate alt
> nabe ist schwarz die felge rot
> ...



ums interessanter zu machen gibts das alte HR und den hs 33 hebel (feder fehlt) dazu
VHB liegt jetz bei 800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (8. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe meine Getunten Felgen zum Sandstahlen sind sie zu schade.

32 Loch  26"





32 Loch  26"




VHB 80â¬

Dann hab ich noch ein neuen Try All Lenker.





VHB 30â¬

Interesse --> Email/PM


----------



## koxxrider (10. Mai 2007)

*try all felgenpaar 20" black mirror*:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=51277


----------



## Trialside (10. Mai 2007)

20''/24''-Gabel ist verkauft...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (10. Mai 2007)

hab hier paar sehr nette und verflixt steife BB`s abzugeben.
Fürn äbel un`n ai...
Sie hören auf den namen horseshoe und sind von DEVIL.
Zu haben ist nur noch der grüne und der ganz rechts in der farbe "fuchs"  
Sind natürlich für die v-bremse... 
Lochabstand von min.72mm-max.93mm
(ps: neuware!)




PM.....


----------



## konrad (12. Mai 2007)

hi leutz!

hab heut ein subber angebot fÃ¼r euch!nachstehendes ZOO! python '06(long) ist zu verkaufen.
teile und zustand des radels sind auf dem bild gut erkennbar.neuteile waren unteranderem das ECHO-VR,die scheibenbremse(LX-hebel,marta-bremssattel),die echo-Lite gabel,vorbau ECHO und der ZOO! lenker.auÃerdem gibt es noch einen neuen satz MAXXIS creepy crawler dazu.einizge abweichung von dem bild ist,dass nun ein Richtey WCS steuersatz verbaut ist.
sonstige teile:
kurbeln:TRY-ALL
Innenlager:TRY-ALL
freilauf:ENO trial
rockring:ECHO(der gute,der noch was aushÃ¤lt)
hr:TRY-ALL cnc-hub/47mm felge
kette:KMC coolchain
bremsen:HS33 '04!!! mit stahlflexleitung/shimano-magura disc
pedale:VP

das bike wurde wenig gefahren und ist optimal fÃ¼r jungs und mÃ¤dels ab 1,75m wegen dem langen radstand.
preis: 600â¬VHB




bei intersse->PM


----------



## robs (12. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe diese formschönen (  ) Teile zum Selbstbau eines Kettenspanners gegen Gebot:

















Von dem Kunststoffteil hab ich vorhin mal zwei gemacht, sind also zwei zu vergeben.

Das kritische Teil, nämlich den Federstahl müsst ihr selbst beisteuern


----------



## konrad (12. Mai 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> hi leutz!
> 
> hab heut ein subber angebot für euch!nachstehendes ZOO! python '06(long) ist zu verkaufen.
> teile und zustand des radels sind auf dem bild gut erkennbar.neuteile waren unteranderem das ECHO-VR,die scheibenbremse(LX-hebel,marta-bremssattel),die echo-Lite gabel,vorbau ECHO und der ZOO! lenker.außerdem gibt es noch einen neuen satz MAXXIS creepy crawler dazu.einizge abweichung von dem bild ist,dass nun ein Richtey WCS steuersatz verbaut ist.
> ...



VERKAUFT!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. Mai 2007)

hey leutz,

verkaufe hier das 26" Hoffmann Max Replica!
das bike wurde ein 3/4 jahr gefahren uns ist noch gut in schuß!
hat einige gebrauchsspuren (kratzer) und eine kleine beule im unterrohr, die aber nicht weiter tragisch ist!
aber KEINE risse!!!

nun mal zu den daten:
rahmengeometrie:
radstand 1080 mm
kettenstreben 380 mm
tretlager +30 mm
+ Hoffmanns Integriertes Bremssystem (IBS)

echo gabel only disc
isis trettlager
isis try-all kurbeln + try-all rr + acs freilauf + kmc cool chain
x-tasy vorbau + orangene try-all lenker

vorderrad:
onyx nabe
alex felge
magura louise fr + viz disc
try-all reifen

hinterrad:
goldene viz nabe
schwarze viz felge
hs-33 (alte modell)
maxxis minion dh reifen






wenn jemand weitere bilder haben will, einfach bescheid sagen.
der preis wäre VB 550  inkl versand!

also wenn jemand interesse haben sollte, einfach eine PM an mich! 

Jan


----------



## Eichhörnchen (12. Mai 2007)

@ hst trialer:
Du weißt wie man Teile verkauft und in Scene setzt!Bloß blöd,dass ihn keiner kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2007)

Eichhörnchen schrieb:


> @ hst trialer:
> Du weißt wie man Teile verkauft und in Scene setzt!Bloß blöd,dass ihn keiner kauft



da hast du leider recht... jetzt weiß ich gar nicht wie ich das teure model bezahlen soll...

vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer


----------



## Benjy (13. Mai 2007)

wider erwarten ist mein rad nun doch wieder zu haben -.-

Fast alle Bauteile sind neu! Rahmen sowie Gabel wurden nur einmal 2 Stunden zum Training genutzt, haben aber KEINE Kratzer davongetragen, Risse und Dellen sowieso nicht!

lenker: try-all, 740mm breit, rot (neu)
griffe: try-all transparent (neu)
rahmen: koxx kenny belaey promodel (absolut neuwertig!)
gabel: koxx forxx disc only (neu)
vr: felge: try-all; rot/nabe: echo disc/reifen: maxxis minion dh f/schlauch: schwalbe (alles neu)
hr: felge: try-all 47mm; rot (etwas älter, nur 2 mal geflext)/nabe: echo singlespeed mit 15-zähne steckritzel (neu!)/reifen: maxxis minion dh r (neu)/schlauch: schwalbe (neu)
vorbau: try-all N.U.C. 110mm 35° (neuwertig)
vr-bremse: magura louise mit 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe (neu)
hr-bremse: magura hs33 mit magura kool-stop bremschuhen
innenlager: try-all isis 68x122
kette: rohloff slt-99 trial (neuwertig)
kettenspanner: point (eine rolle)

Radstand: 1075 mm
Kettenstreben: 380 mm
Tretlager +2 mm über Achse
Gewicht: 10,4 kg

es fehlen am rad: kurbeln, pedalen, freilaufritzel und rockring, weil diese schon einzeln verkauft wurden. weitere einzelteile werden NICHT verkauft; nur komplett!

Bilder gibts HIER

Leider sind die Bilder nicht mehr ganz aktuell! Beispielsweise ist auf den Bildern noch die alte 180mm Magura Bremsscheibe zu sehen, welche mittlerweile durch eine neue 200mm Grimeca Bremsscheibe ersetzt wurde!


VHB 1000 
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Trialer Chris (14. Mai 2007)

Er ist immer noch zu haben


> Neuer ZOO! Pitbull 06 L Rahmen.
> Mit 2. leicht gebrauchtem Schaltauge
> und noch einen neuen Kettenspanner.
> 
> ...



Will niemand diesen rahmen.


----------



## Trial-o-mat (15. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe ne Magura Julie 05` postmount ungefahren fÃ¼r 50â¬. wer will? (VHB versteht sich...)


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Mai 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine Getunten Felgen zum Sandstahlen sind sie zu schade.
> 
> 32 Loch  26"
> 
> ...



Try All Lenker ist Verkauft Felgen sind noch zu haben.


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (18. Mai 2007)

Hi!!
mein name ist Mario Andre ich interrese an dem Rad (26" Hoffmann Max Replica )
ich würde 500Euro dafür geben weil ich bin schüler und habe nicht so viel Geld zu verfügung sind sie mit dem preis einverstanden.
Aber ich muss erst mein alte rad verkauft haben also kann es noch ein bisschen dauern.Könnte ich sie irgend wie Telefonisch erreichen um ihnen mit zuteilen ob ich das Rad nehme. Gruß Mario Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannover Urban (19. Mai 2007)

Hi TrIaLdIrTy,
Du möchtest ein Bike kaufen? Dann schau Dir mal im Verkaufe Thread die Nr.: #2657 an. Dieses wunderschöne Bike mit full Disc und Eno Trial Freilauf ist noch für 480 Euronen zu haben... 
VG


----------



## robs (20. Mai 2007)

Mein Vater verkauft seine EOS 300D weil er jetzt ne 30D hat.

Kit-Zustand +Filter:  300,-
Batteriegriff: 70,-

Alles zusammen: 350,-
Alles zusammen +2.Akku: 360,-


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2007)

hab folgende 4 sachen zu verkaufen, alles in top zustand.
meldet euch bei interesse und dann reden wir über die daten und den preis


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Mai 2007)

Coustellier Saint Blaise
Echo Control Gabel,Viz Felgen, Chris King Classic,VR Magura Pro, HS33 RB Hebel,180er  Marta - Louise 05 Hebel, Try All Kurbeln ISIS,...
vor 3 Monaten Neu: 
Pulverbeschichtet,Pedale, Reifen(75%), Zoo! Lenker, Vorbau,Kette, try All Schraubritzel, Selfmade Kettenspanner - an Rahmen angepasst, Rockring by HR_Only...

850 Taler.Mehr Fotos gern auf Anfrage.Bei Interesse PM. MFG


----------



## luckygambler (21. Mai 2007)

hallo!
hätte noch eine hs33 03er für hinten mit hebel für rechts abzugeben. würde die gerne gegen einen schönen steifen brakebooster von gu oder zoo! für mein pitbull tauschen.
bei interesse bitte pm an mich.
gruss chris


----------



## Freerider99 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi ich habe auch ein Bike im Bikemarkt unter Hardtail schaut es euch an ist im sehr gutem zustand.


----------



## Hannover Urban (22. Mai 2007)

noch zu haben...
*Monty Urban  Eigenbau*
keine Risse, keine Dellen
































 Echo Gabel
 Monty Vorbau Urban 05, Alu 6061
 Monty Lenker, Alu7075 T6, 221Ti/XL
 Echo Kurbel 160mm
 Monty Tretlager 221Titan, ISIS
 Freilaufritzel White Ind. ENO TRIAL 18 Zähne
 Rohloff Kette
 Monty Felgen + Bereifung Vorne 26 Hinten 25
 Shimano Deore Full Disc mit EBC Belägen
 XT Schaltwerk

bei Interesse bitte per PM ​


----------



## MoYz1986 (23. Mai 2007)

sollte jemand nen schönen 20 zoll rahmen loswerden wollen (KEIN MONTY) bitte mal mail an mich ([email protected])


----------



## robs (23. Mai 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Mein Vater verkauft seine EOS 300D weil er jetzt ne 30D hat.
> 
> Kit-Zustand +Filter:  300,-
> Batteriegriff: 70,-
> ...



Leider nicht mehr zu haben.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2007)

das wären noch ein acs und ein knapp 60gramm rockring...
beides schon etwas betagt, aber vom zustand her noch gut. hab mir beim acs die klinken angeschaut, die sehen noch gut aus.
als ersatz vllt. falls einer will.

sonstigen zustand könnt ihr auch bei Trialmaiax erfahren. ist immerhin sein altes zeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoYz1986 (24. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe TryAll Ritzel 18 Zähne 108.9 (Trialmarkt) inkl. Abzieher auf BMX-Hinterrad. Ritzel ist nur 3 Tage gefahren wurden, dannach habe ich mir nen anderes Hinterrad mit ENO-Trial geholt.

VHB 70 Euro, am besten Mail an mich ([email protected]).


----------



## Benjy (24. Mai 2007)

verkaufe mein rad nun mehr oder weniger in einzelteilen!

rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm Ã¼ber Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (LÃ¤nge: 110mm, winkel: 35Â°, klemmung: 25,4mm) fÃ¼r insgesamt *800 â¬* (neupreis aller teile: *1073 â¬ !!!*)


vorderes laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 39mm breit, 28 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband) ; Nabe: Echo, disc, schwarz, 28 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH F 26x2,35 - *fÃ¼r 125 â¬*


hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zÃ¤hne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - *fÃ¼r 175 â¬*


Lenker - Try-all, rot, 74cm breit, klemmung: 25,4 mm - *35 â¬*
(gegen 5 â¬ aufpreis gibts neue transparente try-all griffe dazu)


HR-Bremse - Magura HS33, silber, Magura Kool-stop BelÃ¤ge (orange), Hebel rechts, Modell `05 (stellrad im hebel integriert), neu befÃ¼llt und frisch entlÃ¼ftet - *fÃ¼r 50 â¬*


VR-Bremse - Magura Louise FR, Modell `04, bremsbelÃ¤ge ziemlich neu, inkl. 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe - *fÃ¼r 115 â¬*


Kettenspanner - Point, eine Rolle, einstellbare Kettenlinie - *fÃ¼r 10 â¬*


einige bilder gibts HIER
bei interesse -> PM an mich


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (25. Mai 2007)

hi Trialer
ich möchte mein 20 zoll verkaufen wenn einer intresse hat melden. wollte es für 400Euro verkaufen.
Monty 219 Magura06 aufgerüstet
Vorne Julie Scheibenbremse
Neuer Monty Reifen  Competition
Andere Kurbeln
Neue Gabel Alu von Monty  
Monty Bremsbeläge


einfach Pm an mich 

Gruß Mario Andre


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe Echo Lenker 
-31,8mm 
-Lenkerbreite 74cm. 

ist Neuwertig wurde nur sehr kurz gefahren.Wird nur Verkauft da ich überhaupt nicht auf Triallenker zurecht komme und doch bei DH Lenkern bleibe.

Ausserdem hab ich noch eine Koxx 20" Magura 4-Loch Gabel.
Ist schon ein bisschen gebraucht sprich Kratzer. Daher Billig abzugeben.

Lenker 35 Inkl. Versand
Gabel 50 Inkl. Versand

ICQ:482312731 oder PN


----------



## robs (28. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe Billignabe und Kettenspanner bei eBay:

Klick


----------



## schmitti (28. Mai 2007)

TrIaLdIrTy schrieb:


> hi Trialer
> ich möchte mein 20 zoll verkaufen wenn einer intresse hat melden. wollte es für 400Euro verkaufen.
> Monty 219 Magura06 aufgerüstet
> Vorne Julie Scheibenbremse
> ...



Servus.
Hätte da an deinem bike interesse. Könntes du dich vielleicht per ICQ (271-235-265) bei mir melden. Hätte gerne paar Bilder gesehen.
Gruß Simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe fast nagelneue Koxx K1 Pedale in schwarz
wurden nur einmal kurz gefahren...

Preis 16 + Porto...

bei Interesse PM oder ICQ 250473344


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe Tryall Vorbau, 31,8mm Klemmung, 130x20, incl. der benötigten Aheadkappe.

34 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Flojomo219 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,
verkaufe mein Monty 219 Magura.Letzten Herbst gekauft.Vielleicht 5 mal gefahren.Keine Risse keine Dellen.
Alle Teile vom Monty 219 Magura außer die Bremsen, da sind vorne und hinten die roten Magura Tomac dran.
Felgen einmal geflext.
VHB 400
Bei interesse e-mail an [email protected]
schicke dann auch gerne Bilder(weiß nicht wie man hier welche hochlädt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe Try-all/Hope Bremse. Bremse wurde nur 2 Tage gefahren und ist daher quasi neu! Pm...


----------



## D E N N I S (30. Mai 2007)

Verkaufe:

          schwarzen KoXX XTP short Rahmen

                         +

            neuem VIZ Tretlager

Will den Rahmen + Tretlager verkaufen, da ich einen neuen Satz Reifen für meine Karre brauche!  Wollte mir das Rad wieder aufbauen aber keine Zeit mehr dafür!

Der Rahmen weist jediglich eine kleine Beule am Unterrohr auf und zwei kleine Kratzer. 
Sonst alles im Topzustand und Tretlager neu!!!!!!!!!

Bilder gibt es hier  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=77077


----------



## roborider (30. Mai 2007)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer fast neuen 
silberfarbenen
Echo Urban
 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr
26 Zoll RadgrÃ¶Ãe
Canti / Disk Bremsaufnahme
Trialgabel, die hÃ¶chstens 20h bewegt wurde? die Trialmarkt Rechnung ist vorhanden und kann mitgegeben werden.
*EDIT: Preis VHB 75â¬*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Mai 2007)

Ãhm,KÃ¶nntes Du bitte einen Preis nennen,liegt vlt auch im Interesse der Anderen 
Meine Ebay Gabel machts nicht mehr lange,dauert aber noch bis ich mir ne Neue leisten kann.

N'Abend,Martin


----------



## raxx1 (30. Mai 2007)

Huhu 

Verkaufe leichten Herzens mein Monty 221 Pro 07.

Vorbau: Tryall BJ 04
Lenker: Tryall BJ 04
Naben: Tryall BJ 04^^
Gabel: Ka ;P
Tretlager: Neco,austauschbare lager.
Übersetzung/Kurbeln:22/18  (aufgestanztes 22Ritzel an Monty kurbel),18er Freilauf hinten.
Felgen: Tryall 04 
Rahmen: Monty 221 Pro 07
Bremsen: HS33 04!!! Die ohne den Riss! 



Der Rahmen hat keinerlei schäden,ist komplett neu.
Schickt mir einfach Eine PM mit Gebot,bilder folgen.


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2007)

achne egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (31. Mai 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> verkaufe mein rad nun mehr oder weniger in einzelteilen!
> 
> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm Ã¼ber Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only fÃ¼r 190mm scheibe), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (LÃ¤nge: 110mm, winkel: 35Â°, klemmung: 25,4mm) fÃ¼r insgesamt *800 â¬* (Allein der Rahmen kostet schon *750 â¬* neu!!)
> 
> ...



vorderes Laufrad ist verkauft!
Felgenband (Try-all, schwarz), neuer Schlauch (Schwalbe, AV) und Reifen (Maxxis Minion DH-F 42st, 26x2,35) sind noch zu haben! Alles zusammen fÃ¼r 35 â¬ abzugeben!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Mai 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> Verkaufe Try-all/Hope Bremse. Bremse wurde nur 2 Tage gefahren und ist daher quasi neu! Pm...



Hab auch noch ne Koxx Forx abzugeben. Ebenfalls so gut wie neu! Aufnahme für 190mm. Passende Try-all Bremsscheibe hab ich ebenfalls noch.


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (31. Mai 2007)

Hi Trialer 
bike ist verkauft !!

Grüße Alle trialer !!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. Mai 2007)

Moin hiermit verkaufe ich mein monty 221 pro 07 !

Lenker: Monty 221 Pro 07
Vorbau: Monty 221 Pro "
Gabel: Monty 221 Pro "
Rahmen: Monty 221 Pro "
Laufräder: Monty221 Pro disk naben (Titanfarbe) "
Kurbeln:Aricle Kurbeln 160 mm
Bremsen: Magura Marta Modell 04 vorne und hinten (starke bremskraft) 
Reifen: Monty competition vorn und hinten (neu)
Selbstgebauter streben schutz 
Ritzel: altes Monty ritzel

Front freilauf ( Vorne 18 hinten 12)

Das Bike wurde 5 monate gefahren kaum Kratzer am Fahrrad ausser ein paar an den Kettenstreben.Die Kurbeln haben auch ein paar Kratzer 


                (auf dem Bild sind keine Griffe und keine Kette dran , ist 
                                    jetz aber mittlerweile dran) und die alte BEreifung ist auch noch drauf


http://www.bilder-speicher.de/070530...ting-page.html



                         Preis ist verhandelbar das ist ein echt gutes Fahrrad

                                                 PM mit Gebot pls


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281219  einfach hier gucken da is nen link


----------



## koxxrider (1. Juni 2007)

*verkaufe koxx xtp 20 rahmen short*
etwa 3 monate alt... wird  seit etwa 2 monaten mir carbon schutz an kettenstreben und unterrohr gefahren, also auch die kettenstreben  und unterrohr in schönem zustand, ansonsten halt die paar standart benutzungskratzer


vhb 580   <Neupreis: 1000>  PM oder e-mail


----------



## D E N N I S (1. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe von meinem Kumpel einen KoXX Ledvelboss short 1040:

Hat er sich als ersatzrahmen gekauft, und lag jetzt nur rum.

Der Rahmen sollte mal lackiert werden deshalb wurden die aufkleber entfernt!

Preisvorstellung: 375 VhB



Fotos gibs hier: 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/377436/cat/500/ppuser/77077


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juni 2007)

raxx1 is dein bike noch zu haben !?? ne antwort wäre nicht schlecht !


----------



## trial biker (4. Juni 2007)

hallo ich verkaufe ein monty 219 alp mit neuen magura hs 33 06 und neuen try all lenkergriffen für 450 oder 500 (verhandelbar)
schreibt bitte an [email protected] 
danke


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Juni 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> Verkaufe Try-all/Hope Bremse. Bremse wurde nur 2 Tage gefahren und ist daher quasi neu! Pm...


120! für 150 gibts ne 190er try-all scheibe dazu


----------



## koxxrider (5. Juni 2007)

verkaufe koxx xtp 20 rahmen short
etwa 3 monate alt... wird seit etwa 2 monaten mir carbon schutz an kettenstreben und unterrohr gefahren, also auch die kettenstreben und unterrohr in schönem zustand, ansonsten halt die paar standart benutzungskratzer


vb 499 <Neupreis: 1000> PM oder e-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider99 (5. Juni 2007)

hi falls jemand interresiert ist hier der link.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=53922&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## TrIaLdIrTy (6. Juni 2007)

TrIaLdIrTy schrieb:


> hi Trialer
> ich möchte mein 20 zoll verkaufen wenn einer intresse hat melden. wollte es für 400Euro verkaufen.
> Monty 219 Magura06 aufgerüstet
> Vorne Julie Scheibenbremse
> ...



Ist Verkauft!!


----------



## Trialer Chris (6. Juni 2007)

Habn kommplett NEUEN ZOO! Pitbull L 06er Rahmen zu verkaufen. Ist noch nie gefahrn bzw eingebaut worden.
Radstand ca.1080 mm. Ich schick noch ein 2. leicht gebrauchtes Schaltauge mit und noch einen neuen Kettenspanner von NG.
Hier noch ein Bild




Will 320 haben mit Versandkosten. Wie ich finde ein echt hammer Preis.
Bei Interesse PM schreiben.


----------



## Kev95 (7. Juni 2007)

trial biker schrieb:


> hallo ich verkaufe ein monty 219 alp mit neuen magura hs 33 06 und neuen try all lenkergriffen für 450 oder 500 (verhandelbar)
> schreibt bitte an [email protected]
> danke



Bilder wären echt cool. ?!


----------



## skywalk (8. Juni 2007)

mein adamant a1 2006 ist über
wb: 1095
bb: +55
ein jahr gefahren.
die üblichen kratzer und ein rail hat sich leider mit einer delle verewigt.
neues schaltauge ist dran und irgendwo hatte ich noch ein ersatz.
die lagerschalen werde ich vor versand noch rausklopfen

vhb 250

bei interesse bitte MAIL an mich.


----------



## marcus 2005 (9. Juni 2007)

Hi, muss nun leider mein Bike mit folgenden Parts verkaufen:  


BT 6.0 Raven Short 1065
Gabel Echo Urban 26
VR-Felge 26" Try All 39mm Gold
HR-Felge 26" Try All 47mm Gold
VR-Nabe Echo
HR-Nabe Chris King Classic Gold
Steuersatz CHRIS KING NoThreadSet
Echo Brake Booster Control 26" 
Rohloff Kette
Echo Lenker Gold + Echo Vorbau
VR Bremse Xt Bremshebel mit Clara Bremssattel Stahlflexleitung

Würde das Bike gern Komplett verkaufen- jedoch wenn sich kein Käufer findet auch einzeln.


Ps. Habe noch eine Hs33 Raceline (VR) und ein Echo Es 4 Rahmen rumliegen (wurde jedoch leider schon an der Kettenstrebe geschweißt)

VHB 1200

Bei Interesse  bitte per PM Bilder gibts dann per email
Gruß Marcus


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Juni 2007)

hier sind für trialer ein paar interessante sachen dabei 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=55113


----------



## koxxrider (10. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe: Koxx XtP 20" komplett bike inkl try all ausstattung
Parts:

-try all scheibenbremse vorne
-hs33 hinten 
-try all freilauf mit 108 einrastpunkten
-try all innenlager
-try all kurbel
-try all naben und felgen
-felgen gefräst
-monty pedale
-try all lenker und vorbau
-try all bereifung
-echo bremshebel





bike der absoluten spitzen klasse. gewicht: 8,6 kg

der rahmen ist etwa 3 monate alt, die anderen teile auch. die felgen sind etwa 1,5 monate alt und die hintere nur einmal geflext. alle teile sind in einem guten zustand. auch der rahemn ist in einem sehr guten zustand. er hat nur die üblichen standart kratzer. keine besonderen dellen oder gar risse, denn der rahmen wird seit fast 2 monaten mit carbon schutz an den kettenstreben und dem unterrohr gefahren.Neupreis über 2000 euro

preis: 1299 euro


----------



## koxxrider (11. Juni 2007)

_neuer preis für das koxx: 1199_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (11. Juni 2007)

marcus 2005 schrieb:


> Hi, muss nun leider mein Bike mit folgenden Parts verkaufen:
> 
> 
> BT 6.0 Raven Short 1065
> ...



So hab jetzt noch mal ein paar Fotos gemacht.(sind zwar ein bisschen dumm bearbeitet, ging aber nicht anders wegen der Grösse).
Gruß Marcus


----------



## la bourde (11. Juni 2007)

Ich verkaufe:

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, 
Entwickelt bei Jean Billon und Bruno Janin (2 franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
Geometrie    :
Kettenstreben: 385mm
BB: + 35mm
Head angle: 71Â°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg
http://labourde.free.fr/MTB/Sell/Trial/Frame/JB Zark/IMG_7091.JPG
Mehr Fotos
Komplett: http://annecyvtt.free.fr/Bike/JB/jb.htm
Damit kommt ein Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50â¬)
Fotos hier

Preis: 340â¬ inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450â¬)


- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10â¬
- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand
- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand
- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juni 2007)

Tryall 130x20 Vorbau, mit 31,8mm Klemmung und der passenden Aheadkappe. 33,90 incl. Versand.

Tryall punching bar in silber. 67 Euro incl. Versand.

Beides nur wenige Tage gefahren!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe Profilenabe 36 Loch mit 116mm Einbaubreite . Das Teil wurde gerade mal 1 Monat gefahren und is quasi wie neu. Die Nabe hat 4 Sperrklinken und ein unzerstörbaren Freilauf. Is die Nabe die Craig Lee Scott immer gefahren ist und wer seine Videos kennt weiss wie geil der Sound ist  Neu kostet das Teil 280 ich würde noch 120 !!! dafür haben wollen.

Bei Interesse einfach PM.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe Echobremsgriff mit Hebel 2 Monate alt. Der Hebel weisst ein paar leichte Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern auf aber sonst ist das Teil voll funktionstüchtig und Dicht. Würde noch 60 dafür haben wollen.

Bei Interesse PM !


----------



## D E N N I S (15. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe:

schwarzen KoXX XTP short Rahmen

+

neuem VIZ Tretlager

Will den Rahmen + Tretlager verkaufen, da ich einen neuen Satz Reifen für meine Karre brauche! Wollte mir das Rad wieder aufbauen aber keine Zeit mehr dafür!

Der Rahmen weist jediglich eine kleine Beule am Unterrohr auf und zwei kleine Kratzer.
Sonst alles im Topzustand und Tretlager neu!!!!!!!!!

Bilder gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/376929/cat/500/ppuser/77077


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (15. Juni 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> verkaufe mein rad nun mehr oder weniger in einzelteilen!
> 
> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm über Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (Länge: 110mm, winkel: 35°, klemmung: 25,4mm) für insgesamt *800 * (neupreis aller teile: *1073  !!!*)
> 
> ...



vorderrad, kettenspanner und hs33-halteschellen sind verkauft... rest wie oben aufgelistet ist noch zu haben!


----------



## Futzy (16. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe:
Adamant A3 short 20" für 850 
-echo gabel vorne
-try all ´scheibenbremse vorne bremshebel für links
-gu cnc halteschellen
-monty 07 felgen
-ACS freilauf
-echo 07 nabe hinten
-monty nabe vorne
-Truvativ tretlager
-echo isis kurbeln
-echo vorbau
-magura hr bremse
-speziell angefertigte carbon Rahmen schützer
fast alle teile sind erst ca. 5 monate alt.

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060429a113359a5257.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060430a113359b42c7.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060431a113359e289a.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060436a113359f9110.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060435a11335a0ac36.JPG

http://freenet-homepage.de/hennystrials/upload/P1060437a11335a3347a.JPG


----------



## LBC (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
verkaufe für meinen Kumpel dieses 26" Fatmodul Trialbike. Preis 500 Euro

Auf den ersten Bild ist eine alte Felge verbaut gewesen, das Bike wird mit der neuen Alex DX32 und der Onyx Nabe (Bild 2) verkauft. Wer interesse hat bekommt weitere bilder per E-mail.


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juni 2007)

habe noch iene hs33 mit langer leitung und bremshebel rehcts rumfliegen. die nengelbe! befülle sie noch frisch bevor ich sie verschicke. unbenutze standard bremsblöcke sind dabei sowie nen adapter für v-brake sockel.
gruss chris


----------



## C00L_MAN (18. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe Echo Control Vorbau http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27222&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
und Avid 160 mm Bremsscheibe http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=49863&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juni 2007)

Tryall 130x20 Vorbau, mit 31,8mm Klemmung und der passenden Aheadkappe. NP 48 Euro (ohne Versand) Bei mir nur 33,90 incl. Versand.

Nur wenige Tage gefahren!


----------



## snake999acid (18. Juni 2007)

habe noch nen ZOO! Pitbull S Rahmen 2005 hier (26")
ohne dellen und mit ein paar kratzern.
dachte an 200 EUR ohne versand


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juni 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Tryall 130x20 Vorbau, mit 31,8mm Klemmung und der passenden Aheadkappe. NP 48 Euro (ohne Versand) Bei mir nur 33,90 incl. Versand.
> 
> Nur wenige Tage gefahren!



Ich hols mal auf die neue Seite...


----------



## ecols (19. Juni 2007)

welche neue seite?


----------



## isah (19. Juni 2007)

25 Comments / Seite ---> 111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (21. Juni 2007)

verkaufe total neuen hs 33 bremsgriff für rechts






bei intesse pm


----------



## ey-le-an (21. Juni 2007)

ebay Artikelnummer: 260130910028

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=260130910028&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2007)

snake999acid schrieb:


> habe noch nen ZOO! Pitbull S Rahmen 2005 hier (26")
> ohne dellen und mit ein paar kratzern.
> dachte an 200 EUR ohne versand



den hättest du schon längst verkauft haben können, aber anscheind brauchst du die kohle nicht


----------



## C00L_MAN (23. Juni 2007)

verkaufe Gabel Echo Urban 05. Schaft 170mm. Magura 4-Loch / Disk  
60 Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe Coustellier Rahmen, hab ihn seit etwa 3 Monaten aber bin ihn kaum gefahren... Zustand is also super, wenige Kratzer, keine Dellen. Sticker gibts dazu!

Preis is Verhandlungssache, bei Interesse --> pm


----------



## Hebo 13 (25. Juni 2007)

Hi bin auf der suche nach nem *Echo 20"* trialbikes so um die 400â¬-500â¬wenn ja bitte melden. Danke. Max


----------



## Reini (25. Juni 2007)

Ich verkaufe einen Middleburn RR in Rot.

Einfach per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Moshcore (26. Juni 2007)

Hey ich verkaufe ein nagelneues 26" 24Seven Hinterrad 110 mm Einbaubreite, 10 mm Achse, der Driver hat 6 Sperrklinken also der hält, die Felge ist an der Seite extra bearbeitet für V Brake damit es besser bremst, die Felge ist 4,6 cm breit. Als Ritzel kann jedes Schraubritzel von 10 bis 18 Zähne verbaut werden ich würde gratis eins dazu geben wenn der Preis stimmt, also macht mal einen Vorschlag. Ach ja Gewicht ist 1450 gramm.


----------



## Trialer Chris (27. Juni 2007)

Hab mein Rahm jetz bei Ebay reingestelt.
Schaut ma rein es lohnt sich!! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=007&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=170125682029&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juni 2007)

*hab noch ne hs11*

griff ist für links, leitungslänge reicht aber auch für hinten!!!
bei bedarf  gibt es ein bild. preis ist VHB  --->  PN


----------



## digo (27. Juni 2007)

Verkaufe ein Nagelneues Zhi ZM-2 Rahmen für 210Euro mit Zhi Gabel für Scheibenbremse und Magura (55Euro). Beide zusammen 250Euro. Bei Interesse pm.


----------



## Moshcore (28. Juni 2007)

so hier jetzt ist das Hinterrad bei Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140133562454


----------



## Benjy (30. Juni 2007)

neue preise!


rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm Ã¼ber Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (LÃ¤nge: 110mm, winkel: 35Â°, klemmung: 25,4mm) fÃ¼r insgesamt *750 â¬* (neupreis aller teile: *1073 â¬* !!!)


hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zÃ¤hne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - fÃ¼r *145 â¬*


Lenker - Try-all, rot, 74cm breit, klemmung: 25,4 mm - *25 â¬*
(gegen 5 â¬ aufpreis gibts neue transparente try-all griffe dazu)


HR-Bremse - Magura HS33, silber, Magura Kool-stop BelÃ¤ge (orange), Hebel rechts, Modell `05 (stellrad im hebel integriert), neu befÃ¼llt und frisch entlÃ¼ftet - fÃ¼r *40 â¬*


VR-Bremse - Magura Louise FR, Modell `04, bremsbelÃ¤ge ziemlich neu, inkl. 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe - fÃ¼r *95 â¬*


einige bilder gibts HIER
bei interesse -> PM an mich


----------



## diamond88 (30. Juni 2007)

dibts das auch lles zusammen für einen Preis`?


----------



## Benjy (30. Juni 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> dibts das auch lles zusammen für einen Preis`?



kann dir alles zusammen für 980  anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (1. Juli 2007)

Echo 20" ... Angebot endet heute
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echo-Lite-20-Tri...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Juli 2007)

Schweren Herzens verkaufe ich hier meine HopeTrialAll.
Verkaufe die Bremse mit der dazu gehörigen 190mm Scheibe sowie den schrauben und einem Magura Adapter.
Die Bremse ist in einem Guten Zustand und hat ein paar Kratzer, was jedoch nichts an der einzigartigen Bremskraft verändert 

Der Preis ist Verhandelbar


----------



## koxxrider (1. Juli 2007)

wow trialall kenne ich garnicht


----------



## la bourde (1. Juli 2007)

Ich verkaufe:

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, 
Entwickelt bei Jean Billon und Bruno Janin (2 franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
Geometrie    :
Kettenstreben: 385mm
BB: + 35mm
Head angle: 71°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg




Mehr Fotos
Komplett: http://annecyvtt.free.fr/Bike/JB/jb.htm
Damit kommt ein Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50)
Fotos hier

Preis: 280 inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450)


- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10
- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand
- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand
- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Juli 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> wow trialall kenne ich garnicht



       ups sry muss natürlich tryall heißen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2007)

Schreib doch bitte so in etwa deine Preisvorstellung dabei,wÃ¤r hilfreich.

MfG Martin


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Juli 2007)

Ich trenne mich von meiner Hope Trial VR Bremse der Kolben ist 160mm und die Schreibe ist 180mm. Ich lege noch meinen RB Hebel dazu er ist passen für die Hope sowie OVP und Rechnung.

Ich hätte gern noch 100


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. Juli 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Schweren Herzens verkaufe ich hier meine HopeTrialAll.
> Verkaufe die Bremse mit der dazu gehörigen 190mm Scheibe sowie den schrauben und einem Magura Adapter.
> Die Bremse ist in einem Guten Zustand und hat ein paar Kratzer, was jedoch nichts an der einzigartigen Bremskraft verändert
> 
> Der Preis ist Verhandelbar



wollte es nur noch ma auf die andere seite holen

wegen der Preisvorstellung habe so an 130 inkl. Versand (und wenn gewünscht Nachname kosten)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Juli 2007)

+ 190er Try-all Scheibe
+Koxx Forx 190eraufnahme 180mm Schaft

Der Käufer hats nicht gebacken bekommen das Geld zu überweisen...
Steht also alles wieder zum verkauf!!!!


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2007)

Schade das ich gerade keine Hope Trial brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Juli 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> + 190er Try-all Scheibe
> +Koxx Forx 190eraufnahme 180mm Schaft
> 
> Der Käufer hats nicht gebacken bekommen das Geld zu überweisen...
> Steht also alles wieder zum verkauf!!!!



außerdem hab ich noch eine:
try-all ALU kassette/ritzelpaket blau 65gramm
hs33 Hebel schwarz (eine woche gefahren) 
marta wave bremsscheibe 160mm 
fsa titanium pro innenlager 118mm 198gramm


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Juli 2007)

von wann ist der hebel, 2004 und älter?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Juli 2007)

ist die neue version.


----------



## Hebo 13 (5. Juli 2007)

Fals hier demnÃ¤chst mal einer ein 20" Trialbike  verkauft bitte bei mir melden wenns geht mit hs33 so um die 400-600â¬. Danke. 
GruÃ Max


----------



## la bourde (8. Juli 2007)

Ich verkaufe:

- _Rahmen JB Zark_, neu, nie montiert mit Steuersatz Cane Creek, 
Entwickelt bei Bruno Janin (franzosiche Profi Fahrer)
*Doppelt disc !!!*
Geometrie    :
Radstand : 1085
Kettenstreben: 385
BB: + 35
Head angle: 71°
Gewicht: weniger als 2,1 kg




Mehr Fotos

Damit kommt ein Brake Booster aus Carbone Onza 4 Loch, sehr leicht (65g), nie benutzt (neu 50)
Fotos hier

Preis: 280 inklusiv Versandkosten (neu 450)


- link rote Kurbel Try All powerpro by FSA, gut Zustand. Versandkosten + 10
- Bremsscheiben Hope 190mm, gut Zustand

- Innenlagen Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 68/73 mm, 128mm (nicht sicher), sehr gut Zustand
- Innenlagen Shimano BB Un 73 mm JIS, gut Zustand
- Lenkergriffe schwarz, neue

Wenn es kein Preis gibt, bedeutet es dass ich nicht die Versandkosten kenne.
Die Preise sind zum diskutieren.


----------



## stunner (8. Juli 2007)

hab nen Satz neue Bremsen zu verkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130131315195&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130131316815&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Juli 2007)

mein in melsungen letztes jahr gewonnenes univega....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=110146433593&rd=1&rd=1

jo halt unbenutzt...haut rein...

gruß sebo


----------



## koxxrider (9. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe: Koxx XtP 20" komplett bike inkl try all ausstattung
Parts:

-try all scheibenbremse vorne
-hs33 hinten 
-try all freilauf mit 108 einrastpunkten
-try all innenlager
-try all kurbel
-try all naben und felgen
-felgen gefräst
-monty pedale
-try all lenker und vorbau
-try all bereifung
-echo bremshebel
-alu speichennippel





bike der absoluten spitzen klasse. gewicht: 8,6 kg

der rahmen ist fast 4 monate alt, die anderen teile auch. die felgen sind etwa 1,5 monate alt und die hintere nur einmal geflext. alle teile sind in einem guten zustand. auch der rahemn ist in einem sehr guten zustand. er hat nur die üblichen standart kratzer. keine besonderen dellen oder gar risse, denn der rahmen wird seit 3 monaten mit carbon schutz an den kettenstreben und dem unterrohr gefahren.Neupreis über 2000 euro

VB 1099


----------



## kingpin18 (10. Juli 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich trenne mich von meiner Hope Trial VR Bremse der Kolben ist 160mm und die Schreibe ist 180mm. Ich lege noch meinen RB Hebel dazu er ist passen für die Hope sowie OVP und Rechnung.
> 
> Ich hätte gern noch 100




*Sold*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skywalk (11. Juli 2007)

mein adamant a1 2006 ist noch zu haben
wb: 1095
bb: +55
ein jahr gefahren.
die üblichen kratzer und ein rail hat sich leider mit einer delle verewigt.
neues schaltauge ist dran und irgendwo hatte ich noch ein ersatz.
die lagerschalen werde ich vor versand noch rausklopfen

neue vhb 180

bei interesse bitte MAIL an mich.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Juli 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich noch eine:
> try-all ALU kassette/ritzelpaket blau 65gramm
> hs33 Hebel schwarz (eine woche gefahren)
> marta wave bremsscheibe 160mm
> fsa titanium pro innenlager 118mm 198gramm



Gabel + Bremse ist verkauft.


----------



## koxxrider (12. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=130133912085&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Monty09 (14. Juli 2007)

Hey leute verkaufe mein Monty x-lite wer interesse hat bitte melden Preis ist verhandelbar ^^










ergrn mrht bilder einfach anfragen ich schicke gern noch welche ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2007)

Frage mal hier nach,vlt.hab ich hier GlÃ¼ck:
Suche Vorbau/Lenker Kombo:
-31,8mm Klemmung
-ungeschweiÃter Vorbau
-Lenker mind. 70 cm breit
-kein TryAll,beim Lenker wÃ¤rs noch ok,aber Vorbau darf kein TryAll sein

Gerne gebraucht,bitte gÃ¼nstige Angebote.
Guten Abend,
Martin

*@Monty09,wenn du dein Rad ausschlachtest,ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit besser es verkauft zu bekommen.Kontaktiere mich dann bitte,habe starkes Interesse an deiner Lenker/Vorbau Kombo *


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2007)

@monty09 hast du etwas deine VR nabe gebohrt. das sieht auf dem letzten foto so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (15. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich hab noch ein paar Teile rumliegen, die ich gerne zu Geld machen wÃ¼rde:

TryAll-Vorbau 170mm*35Â°
Zustand: gebraucht, jedoch optisch in sehr gutem Zustand, leider hat er an der oberen Klemmschraube ein paar Kratzer (sh. Bild), keine Dellen oder Risse   Preis: 25â¬ incl. Versand







RB Design Brakebooster
Zustand: neu und ungefahren, Lochabstand 79mm, 2-Punkt-Aufnahme, zum Gewicht kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich keine Wage hab, er ist jedoch leichter als mein Echo Team 2-Loch-BB   Preis: 25â¬ incl. Versand





Bei Interesse/Fragen einfach ne Mail oder PM oder Ã¼ber ICQ schreiben...


----------



## Monty09 (15. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @monty09 hast du etwas deine VR nabe gebohrt. das sieht auf dem letzten foto so aus...



Jop ist gebohrt


----------



## Trialside (15. Juli 2007)

So der Vorbau ist schon verkauft...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Juli 2007)

ich such ne CK nabe


----------



## t-low (17. Juli 2007)

sooo...

ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!

KOXX XTP - viele Neuteile verbaut...nähere Details bekomm ich noch vom Besitzer  

ernstgemeinte Anfragen und Gebote gern per Mail oder PN ... t-low_p(ät)web.de

hier schonmal zwei fotoos:


----------



## Trialside (17. Juli 2007)

So der BB ist jetzt auch verkauft...


----------



## t-low (18. Juli 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> sooo...
> 
> ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!
> 
> ...



soo.. hier die DETAILS:

KOXX XTP 1 short unter 11 kg

Bremsen:

HR: Magura HS33
VR: Magura Louise inkl. "BAT" Hebel 2007

Shimano XTR Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner - Singlespeed

TRY ALL Felge

NEUTEILE:

Reifen, Gabel (Echo Control), Steuersatz, Innenlager, Kurbeln; Lenker, Griffe und Kette

Zustand: Gebraucht (Kratzer am Unterrohr etc.)

so...jetzt dürft ihr euch melden...aber bitte nicht alle auf einmal 

t-low_p(ät)web.de

oder per PN


----------



## yes2weekend (18. Juli 2007)

Hi Jungs,

hab hier noch einen Echo Bounce Rahmen liegen

Er ist gebraucht und hat übliche optische Benutzungsspuren jedoch keine Dellen, Risse oder sonstiges... Also Besonderheit sei noch erwähnt das der Rahmen auf single speed umgebaut wurde wie auf den Bildern zu sehen.

Dazu hätte ich noch einen Richey Steuersatz und Sherman Racing Lenker + Vorbau. Eine einfache Cromo Gabel könnt ich auch noch dazu geben... 

Hier die Bilder:




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18




Shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2007-07-18

Preislich habe ich mir 200 vorgestellt.


----------



## Katze (19. Juli 2007)

*Monty X-Lite 221 Rahmen*
zu verkaufen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-X-lite-221...oryZ9199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch ein paar Teile rumliegen, die ich gerne zu Geld machen würde:

TryAll-Vorbau 170mm*35°
Zustand: gebraucht, jedoch optisch in sehr gutem Zustand, leider hat er an der oberen Klemmschraube ein paar Kratzer (sh. Bild), keine Dellen oder Risse   Preis: 25 incl. Versand







das teil hab ich jetz rumliegen er passte leider nicht an mein lenker 
     hab nicht nach der lenkerklemmung gefragt  es ist der steile vorbau mit der 25,4 klemmung !  wieder 25 euro inklusive versand ^^



Bei Interesse/Fragen einfach  PM oder über ICQ schreiben...[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Liebe Trialer.Ich mÃ¶chte folgende Parts Verkaufen:
Eine Lenker/Vorbau Kombi die Ideal fÃ¼r Kinder ist,die zu klein fÃ¼r einen langen Vorbau oder einen breiten Lenker sind.

Bild:





Ausserdem habe ich noch ein Kurbel Paar "Koxx Trick" zu verkaufen.
Neupreis:49â¬

Bild:




Ausserdem noch den dazugehÃ¶rigen Koxx Trick Rahmen.
(Nur Kratzer,keine Dellen oder Risse)
Bild:




Bei Interesse einfach eine PM schreiben,und Gebot hinterlegen.
Oder per ICQ. NR: 352321585


----------



## C00L_MAN (20. Juli 2007)

Echo Control Vorbau  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27222


----------



## t-low (21. Juli 2007)

hochschieb...


t-low schrieb:


> sooo...
> 
> ZU VERKAUFEN!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## snake999acid (22. Juli 2007)

wer braucht ne Echo ´06 Kurbel (silber) mit nem Echo rockring (silber) und nem Eno Trial Frontfreilauf?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2007)

Was wÃ¼rdsten wÃ¼r den freilauf wollen?


----------



## koxxrider (23. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe: Koxx XtP 20" komplett bike inkl try all ausstattung
Parts:

-try all scheibenbremse vorne
-hs33 hinten 
-try all freilauf mit 108 einrastpunkten
-try all innenlager
-try all kurbel
-try all naben und felgen
-felgen gefräst
-monty pedale
-try all lenker und vorbau
-try all bereifung
-echo bremshebel
-alu speichennippel






bike der absoluten spitzen klasse. gewicht: 8,6 kg

der rahmen ist fast 4 monate alt, die anderen teile auch. die felgen sind etwa 1,5 monate alt und die hintere nur einmal geflext. alle teile sind in einem guten zustand. auch der rahemn ist in einem sehr guten zustand. er hat nur die üblichen standart kratzer. keine besonderen dellen oder gar risse, denn der rahmen wird seit 3 monaten mit carbon schutz an den kettenstreben und dem unterrohr gefahren.Neupreis über 2000 euro

*890 Euro*


----------



## D E N N I S (23. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe:

schwarzen KoXX XTP short Rahmen

+

neuem VIZ Tretlager

Will den Rahmen + Tretlager verkaufen, da ich einen neuen Satz Reifen für meine Karre brauche! Wollte mir das Rad wieder aufbauen aber keine Zeit mehr dafür!

Der Rahmen weist jediglich eine kleine Beule am Unterrohr auf und zwei kleine Kratzer.
Sonst alles im Topzustand und Tretlager neu!!!!!!!!!

Bilder gibt es hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showp...0/ppuser/77077


----------



## C00L_MAN (23. Juli 2007)

Scott Vorbau
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=61114
und
Heatsink Brake Booster
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=61117


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Juli 2007)

Warst du das bei ebay, 

der den booster schon ein paar mal drin hatte, und jedesmal wieder selbst mitgesteigert hat?? 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2007)

Das hÃ¤ttest du ihn besser per PM gefragt...


----------



## C00L_MAN (23. Juli 2007)

nein
aber ich wollte auch bei ebay kaufen


----------



## Benjy (24. Juli 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm über Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (Länge: 110mm, winkel: 35°, klemmung: 25,4mm) für insgesamt *620 *
> 
> 
> hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zähne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - für *130 *
> ...



um es mal wieder auf die aktuelle seite zu holen.


----------



## isah (24. Juli 2007)

So, bin fertig mit dem Shice 

Erstmal, das von meiner schwester leider nicht geliebte Monty TI. Diesmal sollte der Kaeufer das Geld wirklich haben...






Ein '04 Monty TI mit neuem Eno, Hs 33 hinten, Magura Marta vorne. Monty TI Lenker / Vorbau, Monty TI Kurbeln. VP Pedale gibt's dazu, hinten ist ein Monty 2.7" Reifen drauf, vorne ein TryAll Sticky. Beide haben noch sehr viel Profil. Rad wurde ein Jahr gefahren. 600 Euro VHB.

Dann waere da ein neues Surly ritzel in 18 Z. mit Gewinde (rechts), und ein CK Ritzel aus Alu in 16 Z. (Nicht auf dem Bild) auch neu.

Surly 15 Euro / CK 20 Euro






Einmal Avid Ultimate Arme, neu... 70 Euro






..und die BB7 die drunter liegt, 203 mm Adapter und Caliper aber ohne Disc (alles neu / Scheibe hab ich Verschlampt.. liegt aber irgendwo zuhause, vll. taucht sie ja noch auf)

- 50 Euro






Passend dazu 2 neue xtr hebel, natuerlich neu - stehen bei bikemailorder fuer ueber 100 euro drin, also 60 Euro






Dann haette ich noch nen Salsa Lenker neu, und Adamant gebraucht 

Salsa lenker 25 Euro, Adamant ist erstmal reserviert






Thomson Vorbau 10*X110X31.8 neu

steht bei ebay fuer 100 Euro, verkaufe ihn fuer 60






ChrisKing Vorbau (135 bei bike-components / ebay), neu, 100 Euro incl Versand






Schwarze Alex Felge, 32h, neu, offenstichtlich eingespeicht aber nie gefahren

- 35 Euro






DT Swiss EX 5.10, ist neu fuer 50 Euro (80 Euro neu)






Die Zwei Minion's die auf den Pic's sind fuer 35 Euro den 2.5 mit 3 Compound, fuer 25 Euro den fuers VR. Beide neu.

XTR Zuege hab ich auch noch einige.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schnellspanner gibts fuer 20, auch neu.

Alle Sachen +Versand. Wer mich anrufen will, 01722720174.

martin


----------



## -saiko- (24. Juli 2007)

skywalk schrieb:


> mein adamant a1 2006 ist noch zu haben
> wb: 1095
> bb: +55
> ein jahr gefahren.
> ...





gibts den noch ?


----------



## konrad (24. Juli 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> gibts den noch ?



nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (24. Juli 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> nein



schade ...


----------



## koxxrider (25. Juli 2007)

ich hab noch ein anfänger bike. wirklich perfect zum reinschnuppern in den sport. fährt wirklich schön und ist stabil. der rahmen ist aus stahl und mehr oder weniger eigenbau. das ganze wurde sehr professionell geschweißt....desweiteren singlespeed, v-brake an vr und hr, und vorne un hinten holkammer felgen, horirontale ausfallend, carbon spacer und kmc kette.....










denke so an 150 euro


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Juli 2007)

Zu Verkaufen:

Try All Kurbel-Paar fÃ¼r Isis Aufnahme, LÃ¤nge 165 mm, Zustand: etwas gebraucht aber voll funktionstÃ¼chtig    Preis: 50 â¬





Koxx-Gabel Forxx fÃ¼r 20 Zoll Bikes, SchaftlÃ¤nge 19 cm, nur fÃ¼r Scheibenbremse, Zustand: gebraucht aber voll funktionstÃ¼chtig, Neupreis war 175 â¬   jetzt fÃ¼r 70 â¬





Echo-Gabel fÃ¼r 26 Zoll, SchaftlÃ¤nge 18 cm, nur fÃ¼r Scheibenbremse, Zustand: neuwertig, Neupreis war 95 â¬   jetzt fÃ¼r 60 â¬





Vorderrad-Felge fÃ¼r 20 Zoll, entweder TryAll oder Echo (weiss es nicht mehr), Zustand: neuwertig, ungeflext   Preis: 25 â¬





Alle Preise zzgl. Versandkosten
NÃ¤here Infos dann per PN

MFG


----------



## Sherco (25. Juli 2007)

> Hallo Liebe Trialer.Ich möchte folgende Parts Verkaufen:
> Eine Lenker/Vorbau Kombi die Ideal für Kinder ist,die zu klein für einen langen Vorbau oder einen breiten Lenker sind.
> 
> Bild:
> ...



Mal bisschen nach unten geholt......


----------



## Icke84 (27. Juli 2007)

hi,

zwar nichts was direkt mit trial zu tun hat, aber wollts trotzdem mal hier reinstellen. mein Handy

Damit könnt ihr euch zum trialn verabereden, unterwegs auf dem stadtplan den spot leichter finden, wärend den pausen mal nen trialvideo anschauen oder auch mal schnappschüsse von neuen spots machen.

also falls jedmand interesse hat, viel spass beim bieten.

marcus


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juli 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=61202&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

schaut mal rein. will ich gerne loswerden


----------



## stunner (27. Juli 2007)

Hier gibt es noch einige KOXX und TRY ALL Teile zu sehr günstigen Preisen:

http://www.global-sports.de/koxx


----------



## nornen (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Monty 20 Zoll Top-Bike, X-Lite 221 Pro zu verkaufen. Der Neupreis ist 1.799 Euro. Das Fahrrad wurde ca. 3 Monate gefahren und ist absolut neuwertig. VHB 650 Euro. Falls Ihr Interesse habt, koennt Ihr mich unter 0163-4505483 erreichen. Gruss


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Juli 2007)

nornen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe ein Monty 20 Zoll Top-Bike, X-Lite 221 Pro zu verkaufen. Der Neupreis ist 1.799 Euro. Das Fahrrad wurde ca. 3 Monate gefahren und ist absolut neuwertig. VHB 650 Euro. Falls Ihr Interesse habt, koennt Ihr mich unter 0163-4505483 erreichen. Gruss



Der Rahmen ist für leichte Kinder geeignet, die mit dem Sport beginnen wollen. Alle anderen sollten auf spätere Modelljahre zurückgreifen (fehlendes Gusset im Sitzrohrbereich)


----------



## nornen (27. Juli 2007)

Das Fahrrad ist das Vorgängermodell vom 221 Ti 07, Alu-7075. Das Fahrrad wurde kaum gefahren und hat lebenslange garantie, von daher ist es top schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juli 2007)

nornen schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist das Vorgängermodell vom 221 Ti 07, Alu-7075. Das Fahrrad wurde kaum gefahren und hat lebenslange garantie, von daher ist es top schnäppchen.



naja - davor gab es noch ein 06er TI - 05er TI...

wenn man bedenkt wie sich die Autos in 3Jahren verändert haben... da stehen die Trialbikes nich hinterher


----------



## Fabi (28. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe einen Satz modifizierte Heatsink V-Brake Adapter.







Die Adapter sind in diesem Zustand auf jeden Fall fahrbar.
Die Stahlschrauben (neu) gibt es standardmäßig sowieso dazu; optional biete ich noch die leichten Schrauben gegen Aufpreis an.

Oben Alu, unten Titan funktioniert problemlos - so bin ich die Adapter auch gefahren.





Bei Interesse bitte eine Mail schreiben.


----------



## robs (28. Juli 2007)

Jetzt gibts ein billig-Vorderrad:

Felge: Rigida Zac 19 (innen 19mm, außen 24mm)
Nabe: Deore LX 585, Centerlock
Speichen: keine ahnung, schwarz. 32
Gewicht: 1035g inkl. Schnellspanner und Lockring

Felge und Speichen kommen aus einem Laufradsatz, sind ca. 600km am MTB gebraucht. Die nabe habe ich neu von eBay und selbst umgespeicht.

Die Flanken sind abgebremst, vorher war eine Nabe ohne Scheibe drin.
Lockring und Schnellspanner sind dabei.

Preisvorstellung: 30,- +Versand. Verhandelbar, aber ich muss es nicht unbedingt loswerden


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. Juli 2007)

nornen schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad ist das Vorgängermodell vom 221 Ti 07, Alu-7075. Das Fahrrad wurde kaum gefahren und hat lebenslange garantie, von daher ist es top schnäppchen.



es ist das modell 98 oder maximal 99, da sind also einige entwicklungsstufen dazwischen!

zum fahren ist es eh wirklich in ordnung, aber eben nur für leichte kinder oder mädchen. außerdem wärs lustig, wenn monty lebenslange garantie vergeben würde, als trialhersteller....


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2007)

vll. gibt er die ja, bei bruch gibs nen neuen Ti


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juli 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich hab noch ein paar Teile rumliegen, die ich gerne zu Geld machen würde:
> 
> TryAll-Vorbau 170mm*35°
> Zustand: gebraucht, jedoch optisch in sehr gutem Zustand, leider hat er an der oberen Klemmschraube ein paar Kratzer (sh. Bild), keine Dellen oder Risse   Preis: 25 incl. Versand
> ...


[/QUOTE]





wollts mal wieder hochholen


----------



## yes2weekend (29. Juli 2007)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hab hier noch einen Echo Bounce Rahmen liegen
> 
> ...



So, Preisupdate 180 ! Kommt schon Leute, auf Ebay hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust!


----------



## koxxrider (29. Juli 2007)

verkaufe 221 ti vorbau, sogut wie neu






bei intresse pm


----------



## konrad (29. Juli 2007)

hab 2 sachen zu verkaufen:

KOT MS2 rahmen,6 monate alt,wenig gefahren,fahrbar mit HS33 oder disc!!!,radstand 1099mm,gewicht ca. 1,9kg,kleine kartzer am unterrohr,keine dellen,keine risse: VHB 190â¬










Hope Trial disc,rear,bremshebel rechts,6 monate alt,scheibe nach wunsch-180er hope&magura sl oder 160er XT-disc: VHB 100â¬




bei interesse->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (30. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe mein Monty 219 welches ich seit dem 20.10.2006 habe fÃ¼r 395â¬ 
Extra inwenstierte sachen:
HR-Reifen Try All Stiky 19*2,50
Magura Bremse Vorne
Avid hr Bremshebel fÃ¼r v-brake
Hr-Nabe VIZ 20 + hr- felge echo 48mm 32 loch
Neuer Vorbau fÃ¼r downhill lenker
(LINKE KURBEL KNACKST)

Photos auf anfrage


----------



## -saiko- (30. Juli 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> hab 2 sachen zu verkaufen:
> 
> KOT MS2 rahmen,6 monate alt,wenig gefahren,fahrbar mit HS33 oder disc!!!,radstand 1099mm,gewicht ca. 1,9kg,kleine kartzer am unterrohr,keine dellen,keine risse: VHB 190
> 
> ...



Hättest du mal gewartet ^^ Nehme den für den ausgamachten Preis !


----------



## konrad (30. Juli 2007)

also,der rahmen is weg,bremse is noch zu haben!


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Zu Verkaufen:
> 
> Try All Kurbel-Paar für Isis Aufnahme, Länge 165 mm, Zustand: etwas gebraucht aber voll funktionstüchtig    Preis: 50 
> 
> ...



Ist alles noch zu haben!!!


----------



## t-low (31. Juli 2007)

KOXX XTP 1 short unter 11 kg

Bremsen:

HR: Magura HS33
VR: Magura Louise inkl. "BAT" Hebel 2007

Shimano XTR Schaltwerk als Kettenspanner - Singlespeed

TRY ALL Felge

NEUTEILE:

Reifen, Gabel (Echo Control), Steuersatz, Innenlager, Kurbeln; Lenker, Griffe und Kette

Zustand: Gebraucht (Kratzer am Unterrohr etc.)













[/QUOTE]


Preisvorstellung so um die 500 



t-low_p(ät)web.de

oder per PN


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe Tensilefreilauf 18 Zahn 2 Monate alt also alles noch wie neu. Würde noch 50 haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Juli 2007)

Verkaufe! Bitte pm....
Hebel wurde eine Woche gefahren. Scheibe ist neu und noch verpackt. ( 180mm)
Beides 30.


----------



## Holschi1 (1. August 2007)

Hallo leute...
ich hab mal wieder ein paar teile anzubieten...

-Lenker Try-All 25.4mm farbe gold/orange...für 30
-Vorbau Try All N.U.C. 170mm 35° (25.4mm) ...für 25
-Magura Hs 33 (04er hebel) für hinten (leichte gebrauchsspuren, und die schraube am lenker müsste mal erneuert werden) ...für 30
-Quando HR-Nabe 116mm (36 Loch) Gewinde inkl 13 zahn ritzel...für 30...


also bei interesse einfach mal ne PM an mich...
danke euch!


----------



## Holschi1 (1. August 2007)

achso was ich noch vergessen habe,
ein satz 20" echo CNC felgen is immer noch zu haben...
für 30...

MFG: Holschi..


----------



## D E N N I S (1. August 2007)




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. August 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> Verkaufe! Bitte pm....
> Hebel wurde eine Woche gefahren. Scheibe ist neu und noch verpackt. ( 180mm)
> Beides 30.



hebel ist weg! scheibe ist immer noch zu haben. 30


----------



## isah (3. August 2007)

Dt Swiss Ex.510 40 Euro / Maxxis Minion DHF 20 Euro






Thomson 50 Euro, ChrisKing 80 Euro, Surly 18 T. Schraubritzel 15 Euro, 16 T. ChrisKing Alu Ritzel 20 Euro (Steck), FSA Spanner 20 Euro, Ultimate Arme 70 Euro (Bild hier in gross)

Alles Neu + Versand


----------



## Schechi (4. August 2007)

Hallo,
Ich verkaufe mein altes Bike, es ist ein monty 221Ti von 2005. Ich habe es kekauft, nachdem es 1 Jahr als ERSATZRAD diente. 
Es wurde erneuert:
-Komplettes hinteres Laufrad ->Full-disk kompatiebel. (letztes Jahr)
-Gabel (mit SSS) (dieses Jahr)
-Vorbau (dieses Jahr)
-Unterschutz (dieses Jahr)
-rechte Kurbel + Freilauf ENO Trial (letztes Jahr)
-linke Kurbel (dieses Jahr)
-komplette Vorderbremse Magura Marta (letztes Jahr, Garantie)
-Kette    (dieses Jahr)
-Tretlager     ( dieses Jahr)
-Lackierung   (kommt noch)

Die Mäntel und die Griffe sind noch so gut wie Neu.
Die hintere Bremse (HS33) und beide Bremshebel wurden zwischendurch ersetzt, doch ich baue die "Alten" wieder an.

Das Bike ist also wieder fast neu.
Den Preis werde ich noch demnächst bekannt geben, da bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher.
Wenn jamand Bilder haben will, kann ich diese gerne noch machen und dann schicken. Leider kann ich den Rahmen zur Zeit nicht fotografieren, weil der demnächst neu lackiert wird.

Schechi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2007)

Verkaufst Du auch etwas einzeln?HÃ¤tte extrem groÃes Interesse an dem ENO.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## ChrisKing (4. August 2007)

Verkaufe Tioga MX Pro Pedale, nur paar Tage gefahren, sind also wie neu!

NP ca. 60-80 Euro. Möchte noch 45 incl. Versand haben. 

Bei Interesse --> PM


----------



## Trialstriker (5. August 2007)

hey konrad 
findest du 100â¬ fÃ¼r 6 monate nich bissl teuer 
wir hatten hier ne hope try all drin mit 190er scheibe 
2 tage gefahren also man kann sagen eingebremst fÃ¼r 150â¬


war glaube post 2728 

 angebot Ã¼berdenken  
ach hÃ¤ttest mich vllt als interessÃ¤nten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2007)

oder wars vll. seite 71. 
man hier hat jeder ne andere postzahl proseite eingestellt. demzufolge hat auch jeder andere seiten zahlen...


----------



## curry4king (5. August 2007)

sag doch einfach postnummer die sind gleich


----------



## Trialstriker (5. August 2007)

mal locker flockig bleiben


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2007)

ne wenn dann cremig bleiben


----------



## kingpin18 (5. August 2007)

Steht zum Verkauf wer ihn brauch schreibe mir ne PM.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. August 2007)

hab auch noch paar teile:

avid juicy 7 für vorne mit 185er scheibe
gustav m bremsgriff
louise bremssattel
try all vorbau (glaub 100mm 10° und 25,4)
magura halteschellen für 4-punkt


----------



## Trialer Chris (5. August 2007)

hier mal mein rahm sind nur noch ein paar minuten
also schnell
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170136089309&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## Schechi (5. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Verkaufst Du auch etwas einzeln?HÃ¤tte extrem groÃes Interesse an dem ENO.
> GruÃ,
> Martin



Sorry, egtl nicht, weil ich sonst n halbes bike rumstehen hab, und des kauft dann keiner mehr!
GrÃ¼Ãe
Schechi


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. August 2007)

Da es probleme mit den anderen käufer gab, ist die bremse jetzt wieder zu haben.

und Neuer Preis 110 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -|nS5|- (6. August 2007)

*MikeBike Sidehop*




Headtube angle: 71 degrees
Wheelbase: 1080mm
Chainstay length: 375mm
BB height: +20mm
Weight: 2059 g
Material: 7020 aluminum



Kommentar eines Freundes der ein koxx xtp fÃ¤hrt(geniale bunnyhop maschine)
nicht nur ich sondern auch alle lÃ¤ute die ihn test gefahrne sind waren sehr zufrieden
der rahmen hat KEINE DELLEN und KEINE RISSE aber natÃ¼rlich 1-2 Kratzer aber keine groÃartigen.

Stellt sich die frage wenn er so gut ist wieso verkauf ich ihn â¦ wer sich im Forum auskennt weis warum  ansonsten â¦ mÃ¶chte mir ein street dirt trial fahrrad aufbauen und brauch den rahmen nicht mehr


Weiterhin sind Komponenten wie kurbeln, Kettenspanner und Innenlager zu verkaufen sowie die wunderschÃ¶ne Starrgabel von der ich mich ungern trenn  aber das leben ist hartâ¦


Eigentlich ist alles in einen Top zustand ..bin nicht der Trialprofie und daher wurde das bike NIE groÃen Belastungen ausgesetzt

Preise ...wenn ich jemand eine freude mit machen kann lass ich mit mir handeln ..also fangt mit nen fairen preisvorschlag an

ICQ: 77272919
tel: 017628182240
email: [email protected]



BILDER !



http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/CIMG3068.JPG

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/P10100068.jpg

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/Photo-0073.jpg

http://www.bluebeat.de/subdomain/ns5/bike/Photo-0077.jpg


----------



## Trialside (6. August 2007)

Hi,

da HR-ONLY den RB-Design Brake-Booster dann doch nicht haben wollte, habe ich ihn in der elektronischen Bucht zum Abschuss freigegeben. Ihr hab noch 2 Tage Zeit...

Ebay: RB-Design Brake-Booster

So Long...


----------



## Patator (6. August 2007)

Hallo Leute wollte mal wissen was ich theoretisch für dieses Bike noch bekommen kann:

Bergamont Kiez Pro 2003
- Nagelneue Hayes HFX Nine
- Nope Laufradsatz mit XT Naben
- Truvativ Hussefeld Lenker und Vorbau
- Truvativ Kurbeln

Hat nen leichten Rahmenschaden, da is mir ein Auto reingefahren.
Ansonsten guter Zustand, natürlich diverse Kratzer.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2007)

Das ist dann aber mal 120%ig falsches Thema und vor allem falsches Forum


----------



## isah (6. August 2007)

Naja, Gabel gegen ne' Starre tauschen, Sattel bis zum Anschlag runter... vielleicht sogar Schutzbleche ab, dann geht das doch? Bisschen Fantasie


----------



## Kev95 (6. August 2007)

hahaha.. isah xDDDD.. lol naja man hat ja in dem einen video gesehn das es auch damit geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (6. August 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe Tioga MX Pro Pedale, nur paar Tage gefahren, sind also wie neu!
> 
> NP ca. 60-80 Euro. Möchte noch 45 incl. Versand haben.
> 
> Bei Interesse --> PM



verkauft


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. August 2007)

sry doppel post


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. August 2007)

Hi ich verkaufe mein Monty X Alp 20" ,
istn super anfÃ¤nger rad also ich habe ne menge mit gelernt ! Ist noch top in schuss !!!! Habe es ca. vor einem halben jahr gekauft und nun bringt es mich nicht mehr weiter ! Ich verkaufe es natÃ¼rlich komplett !! Es sind wie an jedem anderen gebrauchtrad die normalen gebrauchsspuren , der Rahmen ist aus Stahl also perfekt zum anfangen ! Ich habe ein paar teile neu investiert es sind Freilauf , Kurbeln und die felgen sind geflext ! Preis. 250 â¬ VHB bei interesse bitte pm oder icq 304380607 ! ich lasse es eine woche hier im forum stehn und wenn es dann keiner haben mÃ¶chte werde ich es bei ebay reinsetzen.. =) gruÃ. Kev


----------



## Trialside (7. August 2007)

Hi,

ich hab seit ein paar Tagen auch noch einen 04'er HS33-Griff rumliegen. Er hat aber seit einem kleinen Sturz irgendwie ne Macke. Der Hebel lässt sich zum Lenker hin ziehen ohne das der Kolben auf den ersten Millimetern bewegt wird, wenn das TPA nicht mindestens bis zur Hälfte rausgedreht wird. Das heißt je weiter man das TPA rasudreht, desto geringer wird dieses Wackeln und ab der Hälfte hört es dann ganz auf. Ich denke auf den Bildern kann man das besser erkennen: Auf dem linken Bild ist das TPA ganz reingedreht. Der Lässt sich bis zu dieser Position bewegen. Auf dem rechten Bild ist das TPA zur Hälfte rausgedreht. Der Hebel wackelt nicht mehr. So wie es normalerweise sein muss.



 



Also wie gesagt, wenn das TPA zur Hälfte rausgedreht wird funktioniert der Hebel ganz normal. Trotzdem verkaufe ich ihn als defekt... vielleicht kennt einer dieses Problem ja schon und hat eine Lösung dafür...
Der optische Zustand ist noch ganz annehmbar, wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen...
Über den Preis werden wir uns sicher einig...


----------



## zoo!king (7. August 2007)

verkaufe:
 monty 221pro 06
 -echo gabel
 -echo steuersatz grÃ¼n
 -monty 221 pro vorbau
 -monty 221 ti lenker grÃ¼n
 -vr echo disc 07 grÃ¼n
 -hr monty 221 pro
 -vr bremse: magura louise fr 06
 -hr bremse: magura hs33 06 + czar hebel grÃ¼n + echo halteschellen grÃ¼n
 -try all reifen
 -acs steuersatz
 -try all isis innenlager
 -echo isis kurbeln
 -welgo magnesium pedale

die meisten teile des bikes sind ein 3/4 jahr alt und in einem guten zustand. der rahmen ist 1 jahr alt, hat keine dellen oder risse, keine kratzer am unterrohr!
preis: 750â¬

weitere einzelteile, die ich verkaufe:
 -odi griffe unbenutzt, (np 10â¬) 7â¬
 -monty light schlauch unbenutzt (np 6â¬) 4â¬
 -hs33 vr bremse mit zoo! belÃ¤gen, 1/2 jahr alt, 40â¬
 -monty hr nabe, unbenutzt 10â¬
 -bremsbelÃ¤ge monty, fast neu 5â¬
 -bremsbelÃ¤ge try all braun, fast neu 12â¬
 -griffe try all grÃ¼n, neu 4â¬
 -unterschutzdÃ¤mpfer, neu 1,50â¬
 -echo halteschellen grÃ¼n, fast neu 20â¬
 -try all freilauf, 4 monate alt, 40â¬
 -echo brakebooster 12â¬
 -weiÃstern kette, neu 8â¬
 -hs33 hebel 06 8â¬
 -monty plattform pedale 10â¬
 -viz vr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 1 mal geflext, keine acht, farbe: orange + felgenband 40â¬
 -viz hr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 2 mal geflext, achse gebrochen (np 13â¬), farbe orange + felgenband + echo ritzel 20â¬
 -vr reifen try all 20" unbenutzt 25â¬
 -vr reifen monty 20" profil halb runter 6â¬
 -hr reifen try all 20" profil halb runter 8â¬

schreibt mich bei interesse entweder Ã¼bers forum, oder Ã¼ber icq (206-843-864) an. schick euch gern bilder zu.
mfg benedikt


----------



## C00L_MAN (7. August 2007)

Verkaufe
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=58614

Echo Control Vorbau





Heatsink BrakeBooster





Scott Vorbau





Avid Bremsscheibe 160mm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2007)

Suche postwendent einen gebrauchten,aber funktionsfÃ¤higen ENO trial Freilauf...
Bitte,wer sein Komplettrad verkauft,und auch einzelne Teile verkauft=Bitte um PM.
Biete 90â¬
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2007)

Des ging ja flott
Dankscheen,
Martin


----------



## NewbTrialeR (7. August 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=58614
> 
> Echo Control Vorbau
> ...



ähm was willste für den booster haben ? und was denkste wie breit der booster ist ich brauch einen der locker über nen 2.75 passt


----------



## -|nS5|- (7. August 2007)

HOCHSCHIEB !!!



-|nS5|- schrieb:


> *MikeBike Sidehop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. August 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Da es probleme mit den anderen käufer gab, ist die bremse jetzt wieder zu haben.
> 
> und Neuer Preis 110 inkl. Versand



hochschieb too


----------



## sc-azrael (7. August 2007)

**GÜNSTIG ABZUGEBEN**
MONTY Rahmen 26" Keine Risse 
Monty Vorbau + Lenker + Pedale
ECHO Tretlager/Kurbeln 
Canondale Gabel
+MONTY HR Felge 25" + Mantel mit defektem Freilauf
bei Interesse bitte per PM 
http://www.amtmann.info/Bilder/kai_bilder/Kai (1).JPG
http://www.amtmann.info/Bilder/kai_bilder/Kai (3).JPG
http://www.amtmann.info/Bilder/kai_bilder/Kai (5).JPG
http://www.amtmann.info/Bilder/kai_bilder/Kai (6).JPG
http://www.amtmann.info/Bilder/kai_bilder/Kai (7).JPG


----------



## kingpin18 (7. August 2007)

Gehts vielleicht noch größer es hat nicht jeder DSL.


----------



## hopmonkey (7. August 2007)

wer bitte kann sich den luxus erlauben kein dsl zu haben...?


----------



## -saiko- (7. August 2007)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> wer bitte kann sich den luxus erlauben kein dsl zu haben...?



 


evtl.: leute die in städten wohnen bei denen das Telefonnetz nicht von 1853 ist und glasfaser als anbindung haben. Bei denen gestaltet sich das nunmal bissl schwerer ! ...




gruß...


----------



## hopmonkey (7. August 2007)

is das so in dresden? Mir war unklar wer alles beim aufschwung übergangen wurde.... 

also mal ohne schei55e, bin grad auf 
http://www.dslfuerdresden.de/
gestossen, das ist ja vollkommen unfassbar. Ich wollte ausmahmsweise niemanden anpubsen oder so...


----------



## ChrisKing (8. August 2007)

Echo Vorbau 130x15, einen Tag gefahren, also quasi nagelneu.

NP 55 incl. Versand, mein Preis ist 43,90 incl. Versand.


----------



## Trialeddy (8. August 2007)

Verkaufe wegen Schulterproblemen mein 26 Zoll  ECHO HIFI von 2005. MuÃ auf 20 Zoll umsteigen.
Nur ausgesuchte gute Teile verbaut:

ENO Freilauf
Eigenbau Spanner unzerstÃ¶rbar ohne Schaltaugenbenutzung
Hope 180 Scheibenbremse vorne (6 Monate alt)
HS 33 hinten
Magnesium Pedale
ISIS Tretlager
TRYALL Kurbeln

KEINE DELLEN, kaum Kratzer da wenig und vorsichtig gefahren
VB 950,- â¬
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131277&stc=1&d=1186602004
Hifispanner.jpg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131278&stc=1&d=1186602004
Hifi2.jpg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131279&stc=1&d=1186602004
Hifi1.jpg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131280&stc=1&d=1186602004
Hifirohr.jpg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131281&stc=1&d=1186602004
Hifischutz.jpg


----------



## yes2weekend (10. August 2007)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> So, Preisupdate 180 ! Kommt schon Leute, auf Ebay hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust!




Preisupdate 170 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yes2weekend (10. August 2007)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hab hier noch einen Echo Bounce Rahmen liegen
> 
> ...




Preisupdate 170 !


----------



## zoo!king (10. August 2007)

verkaufe:
 monty 221pro 06
 -echo gabel
 -echo steuersatz grün
 -monty 221 pro vorbau
 -monty 221 ti lenker grün
 -vr echo disc 07 grün
 -hr monty 221 pro
 -vr bremse: magura louise fr 06
 -hr bremse: magura hs33 06 + czar hebel grün + echo halteschellen grün
 -try all reifen
 -acs steuersatz
 -try all isis innenlager
 -echo isis kurbeln
 -welgo magnesium pedale

die meisten teile des bikes sind ein 3/4 jahr alt und in einem guten zustand. der rahmen ist 1 jahr alt, hat keine dellen oder risse, keine kratzer am unterrohr!
preis: 750

weitere einzelteile, die ich verkaufe:
 -odi griffe unbenutzt, (np 10) 7
 -monty light schlauch unbenutzt (np 6) 4
 -hs33 vr bremse mit zoo! belägen, 1/2 jahr alt, 40
 -monty hr nabe, unbenutzt 10
 -griffe try all grün, neu 4
 -unterschutzdämpfer, neu 1,50
 -echo halteschellen grün, fast neu 20
 -try all freilauf, 4 monate alt, 40
 -weißstern kette, neu 8
 -hs33 hebel 06 8
 -monty plattform pedale 10
 -viz vr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 1 mal geflext, keine acht, farbe: orange + felgenband 40
 -viz hr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 2 mal geflext, achse gebrochen (np 13), farbe orange + felgenband + echo ritzel 20
 -vr reifen try all 20" unbenutzt 25
 -hr reifen try all 20" profil halb runter 8

schreibt mich bei interesse entweder übers forum, oder über icq (206-843-864) an. schick euch gern bilder zu.
mfg benedikt


----------



## Kinimod (10. August 2007)

Zu Verkaufen:

Komplettes Zoo Phyton mit dem kurzen Radstand (1010).

Rahmen und Gabel ( Monty Ti) sind von 2005.
Habe das Bike vor sechs Monaten überwiegend mit Neuteilen aufgebaut.

Bei Interesse pm.

Gruß


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. August 2007)

Verkaufe Zoolenker neuwertig. Der Lenker war nur mal am Bike montiert. Neupreis sind 75â¬. WÃ¼rde ihn fÃ¼r 45â¬ plus Versand Verkaufen. Bei Interesse PM!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. August 2007)

Verkaufe Tensile Freilauf kaum gefahren. Neupreis 70 ich würde noch 40 plus Versand haben wollen. Bilder vom Innenleben usw. per PM


----------



## ringo667 (12. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120150598658&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120150591038&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120150603349&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002

wenn jemand was davon brauchen kann, ist nächste Woche um diese Zeit fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (14. August 2007)

ich hab hier noch eine unbenutze stahlflexbrücke für eine hs33 über wenn jemand interesse hat einfach mal per pm melden


----------



## zoo!king (14. August 2007)

verkaufe: 

monty 221pro 06 
 -echo gabel
 -echo steuersatz grün
 -monty 221 pro vorbau
 -monty 221 ti lenker grün
 -vr echo disc 07 grün
 -hr monty 221 pro
 -vr bremse: deore disc hydraulisch 06
 -hr bremse: magura hs33 06 + czar hebel grün + echo halteschellen grün
 -try all reifen
 -acs freilaufritzel
 -try all isis innenlager
 -echo isis kurbeln
 -welgo magnesium pedale

die meisten teile des bikes sind ein 3/4 jahr alt und in einem guten zustand. der rahmen ist 1 jahr alt, hat keine dellen oder risse, keine kratzer am unterrohr!

preis: 650

weitere einzelteile, die ich verkaufe:
 -odi griffe unbenutzt, (np 10) 7
 -monty light schlauch unbenutzt (np 6) 4
 -hs33 vr bremse mit zoo! belägen, 1/2 jahr alt, 40
 -monty hr nabe, unbenutzt 10
 -griffe try all grün, neu 4
 -unterschutzdämpfer, neu 1,50
 -echo halteschellen grün, fast neu 20
 -weißstern kette, neu 8
 -hs33 hebel 06 8
 -monty plattform pedale 10
 -viz vr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 1 mal geflext, keine acht, farbe: orange + felgenband 40
 -viz hr 20" 1/2 jahr alt, 2 mal geflext, achse gebrochen (np 13), farbe orange + felgenband + echo ritzel 20
 -vr reifen try all 20" unbenutzt 25
 -hr reifen try all 20" profil halb runter 8

schreibt mich bei interesse entweder übers forum, oder über icq (206-843-864) an. schick euch gern bilder zu.
mfg benedikt


----------



## hst_trialer (15. August 2007)

habe einen nagelneuen satz conti vapor bei mir rum zu liegen. wollte sie zu erst auf meinem "normalen" straßen-bike montieren, das profil ist mir aber doch zu krass.
kleine eckdaten:
  26 x 2,1
  715g pro reifen
  drahtreifen

wie gesagt nagelneu und günstig abzugeben, einfach per pn melden


----------



## mario1981 (15. August 2007)

Suche noch nen Rockring! 4 loch und für 22 Zähne.

ICQ: 427-682-270


----------



## Benjy (15. August 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm über Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (Länge: 110mm, winkel: 35°, klemmung: 25,4mm) für insgesamt *540* (wohl ein echtes schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt das allein der rahmen neu bereits 750  kostet und dieses set nur 2h lang genutzt wurde!)
> 
> 
> hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zähne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - für *110 *
> ...



^^


----------



## trial-king (16. August 2007)

Hi,

verkaufe neuwertige Tryall VR Bremse.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=280142699929&category0=&fvi=1

MFG

trial-king

www.trial-king.de


----------



## C00L_MAN (16. August 2007)

Heatsink BrakeBooster 33 Euro
http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/35/58614STA60002-large.JPG

Scott Vorbau 23 Euro
http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/29/58614STA60009-large.JPG

Avid Bremsscheibe G2 Clean Sweep 160 mm 23 Euro
http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/33/58614STA60004-large.JPG


----------



## koxxdriver (16. August 2007)

Ma ne frage hätte einer interesse an nen marc vinco 05


----------



## Benjy (16. August 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm über Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (Länge: 110mm, winkel: 35°, klemmung: 25,4mm) für insgesamt *540* (wohl ein echtes schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt das allein der rahmen neu bereits 750  kostet und dieses set nur 2h lang genutzt wurde!)
> 
> 
> hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zähne ritzel (stecksystem) NEU!!, 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - für *110 *
> ...



ums mal wieder auf die neue seite zu holen^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. August 2007)

Habe immer noch einen so gut wie neuen Tensilefreilauf hier rumliegen  für 40 plus Versand. Wer Bilder haben will einfach PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sc-azrael (17. August 2007)

**GÜNSTIG ABZUGEBEN**
MONTY Rahmen 26" Keine Risse / Keine Dellen 
Monty Vorbau + Lenker + Pedale
ECHO Tretlager/Kurbeln(4Kant) 
Canondale Gabel(Pepperoni)
+MONTY HR Felge 25" + Mantel mit defektem Freilauf
bei Interesse bitte per PM


----------



## kingpin18 (17. August 2007)

Hab ein paar sachen die ich verkaufen möchte

Hope Mono Trial 160 Kolben 180 scheibe OVP


 



Preis: 100

Ein VR Disk Try All Felge DTs Competition 2,0/1,8 Nabe ist eine American Classic 126g da zu gibs noch ein Try All Felgenband in Schwarz so wie Mounty Special - Lite Axle Spannachse. Das Laufrad wiegt 900g der Spanner 30g von der American Classik hab ich noch die Rechnug 



 





 









Preis: 100 

So und dann hab ich noch einen Lenker 31,8 klemmung



 



Preis: 40

Wer was wissen will PM

Gruß Mario


----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2007)

AVIS JUICY 7

steht jetzt bei ebay drin, aber nur für kurze zeit.

bei interesse auch gerne per PN melden!


----------



## ChrisKing (17. August 2007)

**GÜNSTIG ABZUGEBEN**

   

Echo 130x15 Vorbau!!! Nur einen Tag gefahren!!! Also quasi wie neu!!!
   
Preis ist 34,90 incl. Versand!!!


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2007)

@ chris


----------



## -|nS5|- (17. August 2007)

-|nS5|- schrieb:


> *MikeBike Sidehop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hust


----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2007)

habe einen nagelneuen satz conti vapor bei mir rum zu liegen. wollte sie zu erst auf meinem "normalen" straßen-bike montieren, das profil ist mir aber doch zu krass.
kleine eckdaten:
  26 x 2,1
  715g pro reifen
  drahtreifen

wie gesagt nagelneu und günstig abzugeben, einfach per pn melden


----------



## isah (18. August 2007)

Das mit dem pushen geht hier mal garnicht, das muss mal nen Mod in den griff kriegen.


----------



## robs (18. August 2007)

Richtig. Immer dieser "auf die neue Seite geholt..."-Quatsch. Wer etwas sucht, der guckt ständig hier rein oder mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Und wenn einer die Beiträge pro Seite anders eingestellt hat, hat er auch gerne mal das gleiche Angebot doppelt auf dem Schirm...   so ein Mumpitz.

Ich denke es sollten Regeln eingeführt werden.

1. Regelvorschlag: Pushen erst nach 3 Tagen, nur bei Preisupdate und auch nicht als Zitat mit allen Bildern sondern mit Link zum Originalposting.


Leider braucht es dafür einen fleißigen Mod, der im Zweifelsfall verwarnt und löscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (18. August 2007)

Und Bildgroesse vielleicht dem Produkt entstprechend, ein _Reifen_ brauch auf jeden fall mal keine 2 Bilder in 800x600 (neu  ) geschweige denn einen 3 Tage push.

Einfach bisschen mitdenken, das bei nem gebrauchten Komplettrad paar Bilder angebracht sind (auch in gross, vll. als thumbnail) ist ja klar...


----------



## esgey (18. August 2007)

Na endlich sprichts mal jemand aus! Mir geht das auch tierisch auf den Sack. Ich guck hier fast jeden Tag rein und darf dann ewig nochmal und nochmal und nochmal runterscrollen, weil der ständig wieder irgendwelche Riesenbilder laden muss. Und wenn man dann endlich den letzten Post lesen kann, dann steht da "Ich habs ma auf die neue Seite geholt.     " Jaa, ganz lustig.


----------



## TrialBreaker (18. August 2007)

hs 33 für hinten.frisch entlüftet und befüllt.bei interesse pm


----------



## -|nS5|- (18. August 2007)

JA leute aber eine DISKUSSION im Verkaufe Thread ist wohl besser oder wie ? als käufer will ich doch mein produkt gut sehn und JA ich fidne man rbauch für ein Mantel 2 bilder mit großer auflösung ....


----------



## esgey (19. August 2007)

-|nS5|- schrieb:


> JA leute aber eine DISKUSSION im Verkaufe Thread ist wohl besser oder wie ? als kÃ¤ufer will ich doch mein produkt gut sehn und JA ich fidne man rbauch fÃ¼r ein Mantel 2 bilder mit groÃer auflÃ¶sung ....



Wenn Du die Diskussion Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig findest, wieso steigst Du dann auch noch ein?   
Das Problem ist auch weniger der Mantel und seine Bilder in 1.00000000 x 1.00000000 sondern eher das immer wieder "auf die neue Seite holen" der eigenen alten BeitrÃ¤ge. *DAS* nervt!!! 

Desweiteren kann man seine Bilder hier als Thumbnails einbinden. Wer sie sehen mÃ¶chte klickt drauf. Das hatte isah bereits deutlich genug gesagt.

Von daher verstehe ich Deinen Einwand Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Vielleicht mÃ¶chtest Du ihn nochmal besser begrÃ¼nden!?  
â¬dit: DafÃ¤llt mir doch glatt noch auf, dass der Mantel nagelneu ist. Da braucht man also gar keine Bilder!!! Artikelname eingeben, wers sehen will googelt. Wer dazu zu faul ist, hat eh kein ehrliches Interesse an nem neuen Mantel. 

N8


----------



## ecols (19. August 2007)

Das wiederholte Posten bezogen auf eigene Einträge - dazu zählt wohl auch Selbstzitation - wird mit Ingrid bezeichnet und ist ein Verstoß gegen die Netiquette.
Leider beschleicht mich die Vermutung, dass diese vielen Usern nciht bekannt ist. Deshalb hier einmal ein Link zur Weiterbildung:

Grundsätzliche Regeln des Internet
hier noch ein paar Regeln zu Fragen in Foren 

fröhliche Fortbildung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel helmut (19. August 2007)

tach n schönen...

ich wollte mal so ganz vorsichtig anfragen, ob hier jemand interesse an einem (uralten)
Monty B-219 hat? das bike hängt hier seit jahrhunderten bei mir anner decke und wird mindestens genauso lange nich mehr
genutzt, da mir dh und fr dann doch besser gefallen hat...

das rad ist in einem guten, gebrauchten zustand ...die üblichen gebrauchstspuren halt...
hinten ist eine magura hs33 verbaut, welche voll funktionstüchtig ist..und vorne leider nur eine
gute alte cantilever-bremse mit total tollen coolstop-bremsbelägen!!  

das hinterrad (das dicke von monty) ist komplett neu (felge, narbe!!) der mantel sollte allerdings mal
erneuert werden...

da ich grade vergessen hab, wann ich das teil mal gekauft hab..(dürfte so kurz nachm krieg gewesen sein)
weiß ich nich genau, wie diese "baureihe" hieß..auf alle fälle ist es noch die rahmengeometrie mit dem ot pi seine
ersten wettkämpfe gefahren ist...die trialer unter euch wissen denke ich wovon ich rede...  

in sachen preis würd ich mal so frei aus der lende raus sagen..hmm.. 250 vhb!!! weil echt gut in schuss!!
fotos werd ich die tage nochma posten!!
falls das erstma für den ersten eindruck reicht..hier ma n link: (iss aber nicht meins!!!)  

http://www.btt.com.ar/foto/o/11/04/1104683282_montyb219.JPG

wenn interesse bestehen sollte, dann ma schreiben an:
[email protected]


----------



## XsaraVTS (19. August 2007)

Hallo Trial Freaks habe gerade einen Trial Leckerbissen bei ebay entdeckt !

Wens interessiert 

Schaut euch dass mal an ist echt was edles wie ich finde!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290151162576&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019

Grüßle und happy trials


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. August 2007)

XsaraVTS schrieb:


> Hallo Trial Freaks habe gerade einen Trial Leckerbissen bei ebay entdeckt !
> 
> Wens interessiert
> 
> ...



schreib halt das du es verkaufen willst,und nicht entdeckt hast


----------



## C00L_MAN (20. August 2007)

truvativ hussefelt isis drive 170 mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=64932


----------



## kingpin18 (20. August 2007)

So hab die Rechnung von der Hope Trial noch gefunden und ich leg noch den RB Hebel dazu.


----------



## P.Hammer (21. August 2007)

MONTY 20" TRIAL BIKE bei eBay zu verkaufen!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/MONTY-TRIAL-BIKE...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mcmarco (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kommen meine anderen Interessen doch zu kurz. 
Darum muss mein - erst vor kuzem hier im Markt erstandenes - Trial Rad leider wieder gehen...

Details zum Rad:
Rahmen: Czar Ivan Rahmen silber Modell 2006 (Rechnung/Garantie liegt vor) 
Gabel: Cannondale Fatty R 2006 schwarz 
Bremsen: VR: Magura Luise Fr 180mm modell 2006 mit Stahlflex von Magura 
HR: Magura HS 33 mit weichen BremsblÃ¶cken in grÃ¼n und goldenen Kolbenhaltern 
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace V-R-O Set-breit mit schwarzen Griffen: RaceFace Lock-on schwarz 
Reifen: Michelin (Hot S in 2,2â /Extreme in 2,5â) in rot 
Kurbel: Echo 175mm in schwarz 
Rockring: Echo 18T in silber 
Pedalen: MR V8 in schwarz Innenlager:TryALL in 128mm und grÃ¼n 
ACS Freilauf: White Industies ENO 18T mit 6 Klingen! 
Kette: Beite BMX-Kette mit glatte OberflÃ¤che! 
Naben: VR: Dtswiss-Etreme 32Loch in schwarz; HR: Echo 32loch Starrnabe in schwarz 
Felgen: VR: TryALL 38mm in gold 26â 
HR: TryALL 58mm in gold 26â 

Das Rad hat Ã¼bliche Gebrauchsspuren/Kratzer, aber keine Dellen oder Risse. Der Zustand ist als gut zu bezeichnen!
Gerne schicke ich Detailfotos zu. Meine Preisvorstellung ist 699 Euro bei Abholung in KÃ¶ln.
Das Bike wird nur persÃ¶nlich Ã¼bergeben. Versand ist leider nicht mÃ¶glich.

GruÃ
Marco

(irgendwie bekomme ich hier kein Bild rein - die gleiche Anzeige gibts auch mit Bild im Bikemarkt...)


----------



## konrad (22. August 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> Hope Trial disc,rear,bremshebel rechts,6 monate alt,scheibe nach wunsch-180er hope&magura sl oder 160er XT-disc: VHB 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die HR-bremse ist noch zu haben


----------



## yes2weekend (23. August 2007)

der.Thomas schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hab hier noch einen Echo Bounce Rahmen liegen
> 
> ...



So und nochmal ein Preisupdate: 155 für alles!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. August 2007)

nagelneuen satz conti vapor

kleine eckdaten:
  26 x 2,1
  715g pro reifen
  drahtreifen

nagelneu und günstig abzugeben, einfach per pn melden

so... gebe die reifen für *23 euro* VHB ab!!!
so ein schnäppchen bekommt ihr nicht nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. August 2007)

Zu Verkaufen!!! Bitte Pm


----------



## Benjy (23. August 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm über Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (Länge: 110mm, winkel: 35°, klemmung: 25,4mm) für insgesamt *500* (wohl ein echtes schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt das allein der rahmen neu bereits 750  kostet und dieses set nur 2h lang genutzt wurde! keine dellen oder risse, nur ein minimaler kratzer am unterrohr, kaum zu sehen)
> 
> 
> hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zähne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - für *110 *
> ...



Preisupdate!


----------



## FloWf² (24. August 2007)

HI 

ich vk mein Trail bike da ich keine zeit habe zu trainiern... leider weiß ich ned all zu genau bescheid was für komponenten es genau sind.. habe mich damit nie so befasst also;Zoo! rahmen,  hs 33 Bremse hinten mit 07 bremmshebel,Magura Luise scheibenbremse vorne baujahr schätz ich auf 06,Zoo! lenker, Oxygen vorbau, Steuersatz The pig von FSA, "gmp gabel" , Try allfelgen 26 zoll vorne und hinten, Onyx nabe vorne und eine viz nabe hinten, Rohloff kettenspanner, echo kurbeln "isis interface cranks" so ich entschuldige mich für die nicht so genaue beschreibung dafür gibts dan ja die schönen fotos schreibt mir ne nachricht und ich schick euch dan die fotos die ihr wollt.
der rahmen is ca 1000 mili. lang leider kann ich euch ned genau sagen wie lang er is  hm das rad is in einen guten zustand und hat nur ein paar kratzer am rahmen und kleine dellen KEINE risse oda sonstige sachen.bei fragen pm schreiben 

Mfg marco






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aramis (25. August 2007)

Hier sind  Bilder:
http://stinfwww.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/~mam06btk/trialbike/

Möchte dafür 600 Eur haben. Das Rad ist gebraucht aber gut in Schuss. Ich würde auch noch einen flacheren Vorbau dranbauen wenns so nicht behagt.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen: PM oder E-Mail an levelb[at]gmx.de


----------



## Chill (25. August 2007)

Verkaufe XTP 20" Rahmen, eventuell mit Gabel. Preis VHB

Bei Interesse PN/E-Mail    [email protected]


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. August 2007)

Aber Hallo!

Du hast Dich hier ja lange nicht mehr blicken lassen! hörst etwa auf?


----------



## Fabi (25. August 2007)

Tschüß, Ara.


----------



## AxLpAc (25. August 2007)

ara, spinnst du?

dir erzähl ich was, wenn ich mal wieder in der nähe bin!


----------



## ecols (25. August 2007)

Aramis? Bist du nun endgültig verrückt geworden? Mathestudium, Freundin, Klettern & Trial lassen sich doch locker unter nen Hut bringen..

Verdammt! kauf dir wenigstens en neues!

Clemens: Fahr doch mal beim Ara vorbei und tret ihm in Arsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. August 2007)

aramis schrieb:


> Hier sind  Bilder:
> http://stinfwww.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/~mam06btk/trialbike/
> 
> Möchte dafür 600 Eur haben. Das Rad ist gebraucht aber gut in Schuss. Ich würde auch noch einen flacheren Vorbau dranbauen wenns so nicht behagt.
> ...



freund blase was soll der mist? mit wem soll ich jetzt schwachsinn labern und im asia markt einkaufen?  mach keen mist


----------



## bike 20 (27. August 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> freund blase was soll der mist? mit wem soll ich jetzt schwachsinn labern und im asia markt einkaufen?  mach keen mist


Und wer soll jetzt im Motodrom am Cottaweg mit´m Trialmaniax trainieren?


----------



## Hebo 13 (27. August 2007)

Genau und mit wem sollen wir dann n schönes trialvideo drehen

Trial ist gial


----------



## luckygambler (27. August 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Mathestudium, Freundin, Klettern & Trial lassen sich doch locker unter nen Hut bringen..
> Arsch!



ich kletter zwar nciht aber sonst würde ich dem zustimmen!


----------



## Kinimod (27. August 2007)

Hallo

Verkaufe auf Grund meines umstiegs auf 26 Zoll mein 20 Zoll Zoo Phyton short.


Rahmen: 	Zoo Phyton 2005 short ( Radstand 1010;  )
Bremsen: 	Magura HS 33 schwarz , Modell 2004 wenig gebraucht und     noch die alten guten Hebel
Lenker: 	Monty Ti
Vorbau:		Monty Pro
Reifen:		Maxxis Creepy Crawler. 
Kette: 		KMC Koolchain
Freilauf:	Eno Trial
Innenlager:Truvativ Isis Lager
Naben:		Quando
Felgen: 	HR Echo 2006; VR: Echo
Kurbeln:	Echo Isis 160
Rockring:	74 King

Sonstiges:	RB Design Brakebooster, Echo Halteschellen in Rot, Syntace Schraubgriffe rot


Das Rad wurde im Januar 2007 neu aufgebaut und fünf Monate gefahren. 
Rahmen und Gabel sind von 2005. Die Bremsen sind vom Modeljahr 2003/04 aber nur wenig benutzt.
Der Rest der Teile sind alle neu gekauft worden.

Rahmen  und Gabel haben  die trialtypischen Kratzer. Eine kleine Delle am Unterrohr ist vorhanden.
Das Rad ist technisch Tip-Top in Ordnung.

Dieses schöne Bike verkaufe ich für 740 Euro. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte einfach melden.
Größere Bilder schicke ich dann auch gerne zu.


----------



## Chill (27. August 2007)

Chill schrieb:


> Verkaufe XTP 20" Rahmen, eventuell mit Gabel. Preis VHB
> 
> Bei Interesse PN/E-Mail    [email protected]


..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (27. August 2007)

Chill schrieb:


> Verkaufe XTP 20" Rahmen, eventuell mit Gabel. Preis VHB
> 
> Bei Interesse PN/E-Mail    [email protected]



Wenn du schreibst "VHB", solltest du auch eine -->*V*er*h*andlungs*b*asis<-- angeben.


----------



## V!RUS (27. August 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst "VHB", solltest du auch eine -->*V*er*h*andlungs*b*asis<-- angeben.



Hab ich auch schon oft gedacht hier. Die meisten sehen "VHB" als "Preisvorschlagen" oder sowas.


----------



## Benjy (27. August 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst "VHB", solltest du auch eine -->*V*er*h*andlungs*b*asis<-- angeben.



vielleicht auch *v*er*h*andel*b*ar? so dass man sich erst bei kontakaufnahme auf einen preis einigt?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. August 2007)

Nein,das wÃ¤re dann VerhandlungsSACHE


----------



## Benjy (27. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nein,das wÃ¤re dann VerhandlungsSACHE



stimmt


----------



## Chill (28. August 2007)

Chill schrieb:


> Verkaufe XTP 20" Rahmen, eventuell mit Gabel. Preis VHB
> 
> Bei Interesse PN/E-Mail    [email protected]





OK, sorry.      Dann also Verhandlungssache!
Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat einfach bei mir melden, mit dem Preis wird man sich schon einig!


----------



## Trialmaniac (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein Hinterrad:

- *DT Hügi Classic mit Stahlrotor.*  Bin Erstbesitzer, hatte das Glück die neu von einem Händler zu kaufen (Vitrinenstück). Rotor top in Ordnung, siehe Foto.  Handbuch kann ich als pdf schicken.

- *Felge Alex DX 32*, 32 Loch, schwarz.  Einmal leicht angeflext, siehe Foto, die schwarzen Spuren sind noch vom Originallack. Also so gut wie volle Wandstärke noch da.

- *DT Comp 2.0/1.8/2.0* Speichen mit Messingnippeln und Schwalbe Felgenband

Auf Wunsch gebe ich Tioga Factory DH 2.3 und Schlauch noch dazu.


Fotos, zum Vergrößern anklicken:



 

 

 





 

 

 




Alles war nur knapp 6 Monate im Einsatz und nicht extrem belastet. Also in einem Top Zustand. Verkauf wegen Hobbyaufgabe.
Wollte es für evtl. Neubeginn noch aufheben, aber steht schon eine Weile ungenutzt hier und hab mich daher doch zum Verkauf entschieden.

*VHB 120 Euro.*  Preis verhandelbar.

Bei Interesse einfach PN...
Kann auch noch mehr Fotos machen.


----------



## sensiminded (28. August 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Clemens: Fahr doch mal beim Ara vorbei und tret ihm in Arsch!



das wurde auch zeit, dass dies mal ausgesprochen wurde  
clemens ich komm auch mal schnell nach le, bring noch die anderen hallenser mit und wir helfen dir!


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. August 2007)

mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen. ich bin am boden zerstört


----------



## ecols (28. August 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> das wurde auch zeit, dass dies mal ausgesprochen wurde
> clemens ich komm auch mal schnell nach le, bring noch die anderen hallenser mit und wir helfen dir!



wir machen ne demosession beim ara im treppenhaus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (28. August 2007)

aramis schrieb:


> Hier sind  Bilder:
> http://stinfwww.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/~mam06btk/trialbike/
> 
> Möchte dafür 600 Eur haben. Das Rad ist gebraucht aber gut in Schuss. Ich würde auch noch einen flacheren Vorbau dranbauen wenns so nicht behagt.
> ...



ganz einfach: KEINER KAUFT ARAs RAD!!!







ara, falls du dich angepisst fühlst, das nehm ich auf meine kappe


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (28. August 2007)

Hab noch ne Nagelneue 07er XTR Vr Nabe inkl. Schnellspanner und ne Xtr Disc 160mm auch neu rumzuliegn...


----------



## ringo667 (30. August 2007)

Habe eine Magura Louise/LouiseFR 06 zu verkaufen vorne und hinten 180/160mm
Nur die Bremsen, ohne Scheibe.
Bremse war an meinem Zaskar und wurde nicht sonderlich beansprucht.
evtl. kann ich auch ein Satz neue Beläge dazu legen

Bei interesse pm


----------



## Kabrueggen (31. August 2007)

Hab hier nen FSA The Pig 1.5 neu und eingeschweist und dann noch nen FSA Orbit 1.5 gebraucht, gut in Schuß und nur 4 Monate gefahren (nur ca. jedes 2. WoE).

The PIG: 50
Orbit: 30


----------



## jockie (31. August 2007)

Kabrueggen schrieb:


> Hab hier nen FSA The Pig 1.5 neu und eingeschweist und dann noch nen FSA Orbit 1.5 gebraucht, gut in Schuß und nur 4 Monate gefahren (nur ca. jedes 2. WoE).
> 
> The PIG: 50
> Orbit: 30



Jetzt müsste's nur noch'n Trial-Bike mit onepointfive-Steuerrohr geben


----------



## ChrisKing (1. September 2007)

Echo Vorbau, 130x15, einen Tag gefahren.

33,90 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## ringo667 (1. September 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Habe eine Magura Louise/LouiseFR 06 zu verkaufen vorne und hinten 180/160mm
> Nur die Bremsen, ohne Scheibe.
> Bremse war an meinem Zaskar und wurde nicht sonderlich beansprucht.
> evtl. kann ich auch ein Satz neue Beläge dazu legen
> ...



jetzt bei ebay


----------



## Markustrial (2. September 2007)

So, muss mal wieder Platz in der Bude schaffen: Verkaufe jetzt mein gutes Crescent Illinois,

Gewicht: 10,3kg
Rahmen: Crescent Illinois
Gabel: Megamo
Bremsen: HS33 vorn und hinten
Lenker: Try All
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore LX

Tretlager müsste mal getauscht werden (8er Tipper geht aber auch so  )!

Optimal für Einsteiger! Verkaufe das Rad, weil ich zu 90% auf 20" unterwegs bin. Preis 450 VHB.

Bei Fragen/Interesse oder besseren Bildern einfach pm oder an [email protected]


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. September 2007)

schön leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2007)

Zu leicht,da hat sich wer vertippt


----------



## roborider (2. September 2007)

Nönö, das kann schon hinkommen. Hier im Forum gabs schon 26" unter 10 kg...

Deine schwere Kiste ja ne Ausnahme


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. September 2007)

meins ist grad bei 10,4....und ich bin noch nicht fertig mit feilen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Deine schwere Kiste ja ne Ausnahme


----------



## C00L_MAN (2. September 2007)

verkaufe
Heatsink Brakebooster
Kurbeln Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS Drive 170mm
SCOTT Vorbau 31,8mm / 110mm / 10°
Avid - Bremsscheibe G2 Clean Sweep 160 mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=58614


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. September 2007)

mitm leichteren fahrrad fährt mann auch nicht besser ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. September 2007)

doch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2007)

NEIN!
Aber das ist ne ganz andere chose,man kann das Gewicht am Rad mit Technik ausgleichen.Ich fÃ¼hle mich z.B. auf einem leichten Rad genauso wohl wie auf einem schweren(meinem)
Wenn man nicht gerade viel Kraft aufbringen kann,bzw. ein etwas jÃ¼ngerer Fahrer ist,ist es sicherlich schwerer ein solches UngetÃ¼m gescheid hochzureiÃen...
Mein Pitt und ich wiegen zusammen um die 92 Kg und ich komme mit den 12.9 Kg sehr gut zurecht.Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil fÃ¼hle die +/- 2 Kg an dem Rad nicht,wenn ich ein anderes fahre.
Das ist jetzt nur meine EinschÃ¤tzung,mehr nicht.
Nun gut,das ist der Verkaufe-Thread,also weiter imText.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Markustrial (3. September 2007)

Also Gewicht kann ich nur nochmal bestätigen (Hat mich gestern beim wiegen selber überrascht, wenn man bedenkt das ich mit meinem XTP 2 short nur auf 0,5kg weniger kommt). Aber sei es drum. 

Zur Diskussion: Kann mich da nur anschliessen, das ein leichtes Rad allein kein 9er Sidehop garantiert.


----------



## sunrims (3. September 2007)

hi

also suche n trialbike 20" für 400 euro, will das trialen jetzt anfangen, und vllt. hat ja einer noch eins rumstehen??? schon mal im voraus danke.


----------



## Trialeddy (4. September 2007)

Verkaufe wegen Schulterproblemen mein 26 Zoll ECHO HIFI von 2005. Muß auf 20 Zoll umsteigen.
Nur ausgesuchte gute Teile verbaut:

ENO Freilauf
Eigenbau Spanner unzerstörbar ohne Schaltaugenbenutzung
Kohlefaser Unterrohrschutz
Magura Luise Scheibenbremse vorne 
HS 33 hinten
Magnesium Pedale
ISIS Tretlager
TRYALL Kurbeln
etc.

KEINE DELLEN, kaum Kratzer da wenig und vorsichtig gefahren

VB 750,- 

Würde auch mit gutem 20 Zoll tauschen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. September 2007)

Verkaufe hintere Disknabe von Viz mit einer Einbaubreite von 110mm. Darauf montiert ist ein 12 Zahn Aluritzel von Monty. Die Nabe war 2 Monate im Einsatz. 
Preis wären 40 plus Versand. Bei Interesse einfach PM !


----------



## Benjy (7. September 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> rahmen-set bestehend aus rahmen-KOXX Kenny Belaey Promodel (Radstand: 1075 mm Kettenstreben: 380 mm Tretlager +2 mm Ã¼ber Achse), gabel-KOXX Forxx (disc only), steuersatz-ritchey scouzzy logic, innenlager-try-all isis 68x122mm, vorbau-try-all N.U.C (LÃ¤nge: 110mm, winkel: 35Â°, klemmung: 25,4mm) fÃ¼r insgesamt *475â¬* (wohl ein echtes schnÃ¤ppchen wenn man bedenkt das allein der rahmen neu bereits 750 â¬ kostet und dieses set nur 2h lang genutzt wurde! keine dellen oder risse, nur ein minimaler kratzer am unterrohr, kaum zu sehen)
> 
> 
> hinteres laufrad - felge: try-all, rot, 47mm breit, 32 loch (inkl. schwarzem felgenband), 2x angeflext ; Nabe: Echo `07 HR Nabe, schwarz, starr, 15-zÃ¤hne ritzel (stecksystem), 32 loch ; schlauch: schwalbe, autoventil ; reifen: Maxxis Minion DH R, 26x2,50 - fÃ¼r *110 â¬*
> ...



HS33 ist verkauft! die restlichen teile wie aufgelistet sind noch zu haben.


----------



## Martin M (7. September 2007)

Verkaufe mein 26"-Bike

- Rahmen Echo Pure (2003, glaube ich)
- VR Disc Marta mit 180er Scheibe, Louise-Geber, perfekte Bremse
- HR DX32 Felge, Hügi Nabe, DD-Speichen, ungeflext
- HR-Bremse HS33 mit 4Punkt-Booster
- Surly-Ritzel
- XT-Kurbel FC-M739
-...

Versuche morgen mal Fotos zu machen.

VB 400, gern an Selbstabholer aus dem Raum Köln/Bonn.


----------



## digo (8. September 2007)

Verkaufe 10Paar nagelneue V!z Bremsbelage, habe beim Ebay reingestellt, ab 1Euro.
http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Paar-VIZ-TRIAL-Bremsbelage-fuer-Trial-Bikes_W0QQitemZ160155593749QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77580QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dane08 (8. September 2007)

Verkaufe 

laufrad hinten:19z
Echo 07 felge , fabre rot, 2x leicht geflext
Echo 06 nabe (sieht aus wie die quando) ,farbe schwarz
alunippel fabre schwarz
VHB:55 E

laufrad vorne:20z
echo 06 felge , farbe rot
echo disk nabe ,farbe rot
alunippel farbe schwarz
VHB: 65 E

Gabel:
Echo Lite Disk only
VHB:70 E

06er monty 221 pro rahmen in rot
VHB: 65 E
tange steuersatz,vierkant tretlager und mag halteschellen gibts dazu


anfragen per pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## next1 (9. September 2007)

26" Trial MTB
Biketrial edel-black beauty zu Verkaufen!

Neu aufgebaut und max. 15 Betriebsstunden, wegen Sehnenentzüdungen (Grund für Verkauf), im sehr vorsichtigem Einsatz · kein Sturz · kein Wettbewerb.

Für nur 35% vom Anschaffungspreis

Fotos und Infos gibt es hier:

http://www.liwa.net/biketrial/index.html


----------



## isah (9. September 2007)

traeumer, und uebrigens: Verkaufe-Thread


----------



## next1 (9. September 2007)

isah schrieb:


> traeumer, und uebrigens: Verkaufe-Thread


Hallo? 
Langeweile?
Warum texten, wenn kein Interesse?

Es handelt sich hierbei nur um ein Angebot.

next1


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. September 2007)

-edit-


----------



## dane08 (9. September 2007)

das mit dem verkaufe thread stimmt schon


----------



## isah (9. September 2007)

... und der Preis ist unrealistisch. Wenn du fuer das Rad 2000 Euro hingelegt hast, hat man dich schwer ueber den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (9. September 2007)

ist das nicht ein darkhorse rahmen


----------



## KMT (9. September 2007)

Hello guys, sorry for the english.


I have a brand *new 26" Zoo disk only fork*, and I would like to sell it.
One of my friend (Erdélyi Ádám) may will go to the world cup in Melsungen, so he could take it with himself.

It's new, there wasn't a wheel in it. It's the 2007 version with thick steerer tube.





bigger: http://images.netbag.hu/20070617/21432966638.jpeg





bigger: http://images.netbag.hu/20070617/21433087920.jpeg


I'd like to sell ot for *110 euro*.


edit: pm me or add me to msn ([email protected]) soon if you need it.


----------



## jockie (9. September 2007)

Ja, Darkhorse-Rahmen, und zwar einer, der eigentlich ein Sattelrohr hat; abgeschnitten.

Ich finde's auch einen Mondpreis, zumindest für ein nicht komplett reinrassiges (HS33 mit Evo2 an Canti-Sockel) Trial-Bike.

Mit der Bremshebelkombination (HR links, VR rechts) wird sich auch leider noch schwerer ein Abnehmer finden; fahre ich zwar auch so, aber da ist man eine Minderheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2007)




----------



## ChrisKing (10. September 2007)

Echo Vorbau, 130x15, einen Tag gefahren.

33,90 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (10. September 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> 
> laufrad hinten:19z
> Echo 07 felge , fabre rot, 2x leicht geflext
> ...


 könnte ich ma nen bild von dem rahmen + zubehör haben !?


----------



## dane08 (11. September 2007)

der rahmen ist schon verkauft


----------



## kingpin18 (11. September 2007)

Hab noch ein Lager hier bei mir rum liegen ist von Try All 68x122.5 so gut wie neu war nur kurz eingebaut. 
Bei Interesse PM 
preis wäre 40 u. vhb


----------



## bring3r (11. September 2007)

HI ...

Muss leider mein Bike verkaufen  und biete es aus diesen gund hier an.
Das bilke hat jetzt 1 1/2 jahre auf´n Buckel wovon ich gerade mal 6 Monate damit gefahren bin. 

Univega Trialbike RAM TR-626


Rahmen: 26 Zoll Trial, 7005 PG verstärkt 
Gabel: 26 Zoll Trial Fork, 7005 PG 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Sora RD-3300 8-Gang 
Schalthebel: SRAM MRX 
Zahnkranz: Shimano CS-HG50 
Tretlager: Truvativ Hussefelt 24 Zähne 
Kette: KMC 
Innenlager: Truvative Isis Drive 
Vorbau: GT
Steuersatz: Tange Zero Stack 
Sattel: Velo VL 7208 
VR. Bremse: Magura HS11 [ Echo rot - mittelweiche Trial Bremsbeläge ] Frisch entlüftet
HR. Bremse: Magura HS33 [ Magura standart Bremsbeläge ] Frisch entlüftet
VR-Felge   : Rigida 21
HR-Felge   : Echo ´07 46mm (32 Loch) Shimano [ leicht angerauht ]

Bereifung : VR Conti  2,3 HR :  Conti Diesel 2,5 [ beide noch 85% ]

Zu den bike gibt es noch ein HR Laufrad mit Singelspeed 17 Zähne und den Orginalen Truvative Lenker und Vorbau dazu.


bei Intresse einfach melde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. September 2007)

Mahlzeit Freunde der 2Rad Akrobatik,

ich hab hier noch ne KHE Collapse Kette zu verkäufen. Sie ist noch nagelneu und original verpackt, Kettenschloss is auch dabei. Hab sie vor ca 2 Monaten bestellt aber nicht verbaut. Neupreis ist 19,50, ich gebe sie für 15,00 INKLUSIVE Versand ab!! (solange der Versand nich gerade nach Aserbaidschan geht  )
Bei Interesse am besten ne Mail an [email protected] oder anrufen 0151-16810742.
Haltet die Ohren steif!

MfG, Michael


----------



## Trial-o-mat (13. September 2007)

Hab hier noch eine Magura Julie '05 (vorne)  rumliegen. Nie gefahren, 2 Scheiben (160 &180) ---> ist aber nur eine Bremse (fÃ¼r vorne) - befÃ¼llt und entlÃ¼ftet fÃ¼r VHB 60â¬ inkl. Versand zu verkaufen. Ich lass aber mit mir handeln. 
Also die gute ist neu. Wollte sie mal verbauen bin aber mit V-brakes glÃ¼cklich...


----------



## digo (14. September 2007)

digo schrieb:


> Verkaufe 10Paar nagelneue V!z Bremsbelage, habe beim Ebay reingestellt, ab 1Euro.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Paar-VIZ-TRIAL-Bremsbelage-fuer-Trial-Bikes_W0QQitemZ160155593749QQihZ006QQcategoryZ77580QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Letzter Tag!


----------



## Chill (14. September 2007)

Chill schrieb:


> Verkaufe XTP 20" Rahmen, eventuell mit Gabel. Preis VHS
> 
> Bei Interesse PN/E-Mail    [email protected]



Schnell!!!!!


----------



## TrialBreaker (15. September 2007)

tach.hab nen darkhorse für anfänger anzubieten.bei interesse einfach pm,dann gibts mehr infos

http://s4.directupload.net/images/070915/8g5vJ235.jpg


----------



## muench (16. September 2007)

Moin Moin ich wollt mal nachfragen ob dein Coustellier   noch zu haben ist oder ist das schon verkuaft??


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2007)

muench schrieb:


> Moin Moin ich wollt mal nachfragen ob dein Coustellier   noch zu haben ist oder ist das schon verkuaft??




Des würd ich auch gern mal wissen!


----------



## Kinimod (18. September 2007)

Kinimod schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Verkaufe auf Grund meines umstiegs auf 26 Zoll mein 20 Zoll Zoo Phyton short.
> 
> ...



Immer noch zu haben. Über den Preis kann man natürlich reden/verhandeln. Oder macht mir einfach ein Angebot. Also wer auf der suche nach nem Top Bike ist -> Einfach melden.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## dane08 (20. September 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> 
> laufrad hinten:19z
> Echo 07 felge , fabre rot, 2x leicht geflext
> ...



 die gabel und die beiden naben sind noch zu haben


----------



## hst_trialer (21. September 2007)

hab noch ne kleine reifensammlung die ich loswerden will.
die reifen sind noch iO aber halt schon genutzt. wenn sie keiner will, dann entsorge ich sie. ansonsten sind sie für einen schmalen taler zu haben.







v.l.n.r.: 
panaracer muddy xc (neu!) 26x1,8 (nur 440g und 45mm breit)
maxxis larsen tt (hab 2stk davon) etwa 720g
kenda 26x2,1 gutes profil und recht breit (siehe bild2)
kenda 26x1,9 ebenfalls profil gut und trotz der nur 1,9zoll breite recht breit (siehe bild3)












anonsten noch 2 nagelneue conti vapor. 26x2,1. super profil und nie benutzt






und einen schwalbe big jim light. etwa 660g 26x2,1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (22. September 2007)

immer noch zu haben:
Heatsink BrakeBooster
Scott Vorbau
Truvativ isis Kurbeln
Avid 160mm Bremsscheibe
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=58614


----------



## isah (22. September 2007)

*Surly 3/32"x18t Ritzel* (rechte), 15 Euro


----------



## robs (23. September 2007)

isah schrieb:


> *Surly 3/32"x18t Ritzel* (rechte), 15 Euro



Schraub-/Steckritzel?


----------



## isah (23. September 2007)

Schraubritzel


----------



## roborider (23. September 2007)

Der Rahmen auf dem Bild ist zu verkaufen:





Radstand ca. 1045 mm
Viele Kratzer und ein paar winzige Dellen am Unterrohr...

Preis: 40 + Versand


----------



## koxxole (23. September 2007)

hi leute 
verkaufe mein try all VR laufrad
hier der LINK von ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110173297103#ebayphotohosting

also leute kaufn kaufn kaufn 


mfg oleee


----------



## digo (24. September 2007)

habe wieder Paar sachen zu verkaufen:
ZHI felgenset für 20" in blau
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160160549520&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006

Echo cnc Gabel für 26"
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160160552814&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006

10Paar Try all Lenkergriffe
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160160555030&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006


----------



## c307 (25. September 2007)

Hi!
Mir ist ein groÃes Misgeschick passiert.
Ich habe am Sonntag auf e-bay ein Trial Bike gekauft mit folgenden Daten. Habe nach dem kauf gemerkt, dass es ein 26" bike ist, dabei wollte ich ein 20" Fahrrad kaufen...
Jetzt wÃ¼rde ich es gerne wieder fÃ¼r den Preis fÃ¼r den ich es gakuft habe, nÃ¤mlich 350 â¬ ohne Versand wieder verkaufen und wollte mal fragen ob hier Interesse herscht... wÃ¼rde sogar einen kleinen Verlust fÃ¼r meine Dummheit hinnehmen und das Porto schenken. Ich habe das Bike noch nicht einmal hier, da es noch nicht angekommen ist, von daher zeige ich die Fotos des VerkÃ¤ufers:






Folgende Angaben: 

Angaben zum Rahmen:

- Material: ALU7005 
- Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberrohr 180 mm.
- ohne SattelstÃ¼tzenaufnahme
- Oberrohr:555mm
- Hinterbaulaene: 385mm
-  Steuerrohrlaenge:110mm
- Steuerrohr passt auf Steuersatz 1 1/8"
-  Tretlagergehaeuse mit Standard-Mass 72(mm)  BSA Standard - Aufnahme      fuer V-Brakes und Scheibenbremse
- fuer Reifenbereite:bis 2,5(ca.63mm)
- Gewicht: 1,98kg

-Farbe: Blau Metallic Hochglanz

 Weitere Angaben:

Aluminium Gabel mit Aluminium Schaft (Neuware)!!! Disk Montage mÃ¶glich und auch V-brake undCo.

-Cane Creec Steuersatz
-Nope Vorbau ( unkaputtbar  )
-Nope Lenker ( 68cm Breit)
-Disc LaufrÃ¤der Mit Quando Narben.
-Freilaufritzel Singlespeed Narbe HR. (14 ZÃ¤hne)
-Alu-Kurbelgarnitur (noname) mit Rockring aus CNC gefrÃ¤stem Alu. (22 ZÃ¤hne)
-Industriegelagertes Innenlager
-Leichte und  Griffige Pedalen

Bereifung: Diesel 2,5 Zoll

 Bremse:

Shimano Deore Scheibenbremse 555. (HR)

Kein Kettenspanner nÃ¶tig!!!  Schaltauge fÃ¼r nachtrÃ¤gliche Montage trotzdem bei!



Bei Interesse einfach eine E-mail an 

[email protected] schreiben

oder anrufen: 017663166893


----------



## ecols (26. September 2007)

ist das ein KOT oder ein Darkhorse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (26. September 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> ist das ein KOT oder ein Darkhorse?



es ist ein darkhorse.


----------



## Kinimod (26. September 2007)

Bilder von dem zum Verkauf stehenden Zoo Phyton Short sind jetzt in meiner Fotogallerie


----------



## D E N N I S (28. September 2007)

Hy verkaufe meine TRY ALL FELGE VR mit blauer ViZ Nabe<<<

http://cgi.ebay.de/Try-All-Felge-VI...ryZ77584QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wär interesse hat einfach mitbieten oder sofort kauf vorschlagen<<<<


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2007)

hallo,
brauch jemand zufÃ¤llig n coustellier komplett bike? preis dÃ¼rfte so um die 600â¬ liegen


----------



## t-time1991 (28. September 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hallo,
> brauch jemand zufällig n coustellier komplett bike? preis dürfte so um die 600 liegen



gibts da auch pics zu??


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2007)

das isn älteres bild, geändert hat sich aber eigenlich nur vorbau und lenker und kurbeln und disc vorne. 
lenker: zoo
vorbau: viz
kurbeln: try all
disc: hayes el camillo
und halt andere reifen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (28. September 2007)

Das ist nie im leben ein Coustellier.


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2007)

ja bla.... dann isses halt n pitbull... habs damals bei ebay gekauft als coustellier... bei nem türken dems vom laster gefallen is....


----------



## trialsrider (28. September 2007)

sieht aber auch net nach pitbull aus!


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2007)

ohh mann, dann isses halt ne bratwurst auf zwei rädern...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2007)

Kein gÃ¤ngiger Trial-Rahmen(auÃer jetzt KOT,Darkhorse etc. ) hat Disc-Aufnahmen.

P.S.:
Du hattest mir den Rahmen vor der Nase weggekauft,hab den ne Weile beobachtet in der Bucht


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2007)

das is aber schon locker 2-2,5 jahre her


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2007)

Ja,kann hinkommen.Dann gab es auch nochmal so einen in schwarz und weiÃen Ausfallenden.War auch glaube ich unter Coustillier angegeben,hatte aber acih Disc.


----------



## Trialside (30. September 2007)

Hi, hab noch ein paar Teile rumliegen, die ich nicht mehr benötige:




(siehe dazu auch Post 2873)










Bei Interesse, Fragen oder Anregung einfach ne Mail oder PM schreiben oder per ICQ melden...


----------



## Trialers-Home (30. September 2007)

Rahmen: Echo Control Radstand 1085 Kettenstrebe 385 Über Null 20
Gabel: Syntace 
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Kurbeln: Shimano LX
Carbon Brake Booster
Chris King Disc Naben vorne und hinten
Laufräder gelochte Felge hinten 47mm vorne Alex Supra D 32mm
6 - fach Kassette mit Drehgriffschalter
Bremsen  Hinten HS33       Vorne Magura Louise
Preis : 750,- 

Bike ist technisch in Ordnung und in einem guten Zustand.
Auf Wunsch kann auf Singlespeed umgerüstet werden.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe 6Monate altes, super leichtes V-Racing! Das Bike ist in einem TOP-Zustand. Hat wenige Kratzer und nur eine kleine Delle am Unterrohr (binimmer nen schutz gefahren). Koxx Forx Gabel, Try-all Steuersatz, Hs33, Magura Schellen, Magura Louise 08, Try-all Sticky Hr Reifen und Try-all Innenlager sind absolut NEU!!! (von meinem neuen Komplettbike) 
Sonstige Besonderheiten sind die aufgeborten Vp´s und Rohloffspanner, Kmc Schaltröllchen, komplett Aluschrauben/Titanschrauben und die Cnc-gefrästen Felgen!  Preis ist 1450 VHB!!! Falls sich jemand findet der den Rahmen einzeln haben will ist dies auch möglich. Dann wird der Rest einzeln verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Oktober 2007)

also wenn du die das bike ausschlachten würdest,
hätte ich interesse an dem Vorbau und dem Lenker!!!


----------



## noob-rider (1. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte dann interesse an dem hinterrad !!!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Oktober 2007)

Falls es zur Ausschlachtung dieses Schmuckstücks kommt, reserviere ich hiermit den Kettenspanner! Shotgun!!


----------



## D E N N I S (2. Oktober 2007)

was soll denn der rahmen kosten?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. Oktober 2007)

hab dir ne pm geschickt.


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe mein Coustellier V1 es ist fast wie neu habe ihn am 2.10.06 gekauft Rechnung Vorhanden. Schaltauge ist neu und der Kettenspanner lege ich auch dazu. Des weiteren ist noch ein Ahead Steuersatz dabei von Try All. Die Original Sticker gibts auch.Am Unterrohr ist ne kleine Delle und ein paar Kratzer

Geo: Radstand: 1085 Kettenstreben: 385 Tretlagerhöhe +1

Bei Interesse PM od. mail  Preis: 250 VB


----------



## isah (2. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe 'nen minion dhf 2.35 dual ply (60a), kann als zu schmaler Hinterradmantel oder zu schwerer Vorderrad Mantel benutzt werden. Ist Neu, 20 Euro + Versand.


----------



## Sherco (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich verkaufe mein Monty Pro 2007.
Das Fahrrad ist Komplett wie serie ausser 2 Upgrades:
Es Ist die beste Trialbremse eingebaut(Hope Mono trial,stÃ¼ckpreis Ã¼ber 200â¬)
und Das Tretlager wurde gegen eines ausgetauscht,was besser passt.
Der Rahmen is Optisch und technisch in einem einwandfreien zustand,sogar kratzer sind wenige vorhanden.
Preis ist verhandlungssache!
Einfach eine PN oder per Icq an 352321585

edit: Die Felge hat ein Paar Beulen,DafÃ¼r gibt es eine so gut wie neue(1 Flexung) Try All 07 Felge dazu!
Ausserdem umsonst ein 127mm Tretlager,desweiteren ein Hope Tuning Leichtbau RB Hebel!
Dazu gibt es noch eine HS33 fÃ¼r hinten(04er Modell!),damit man entscheiden kann,ob einem HS33 oder Disk besser liegt.
+Maxxis Creepy crawler HR Ersatzreifen.
Bilder werden bei interesse geschickt!


----------



## D E N N I S (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich verkaufe mein VR Laufrad 
*TRY ALL FELGe *
*ViZ Nabe* (industriegelagert)

schlagt mir realistische Preise vor und bedenkt bitte das Laufrad ist neu und wurde nie gefahren! 

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/031007030249_DSC00376.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxole (6. Oktober 2007)

hi leute !!!!!!!!

verkaufe :

try all LENKER klemme 25.4 mm silber für 20 

try all VORBAU v-racing silber für 15 

und noch eine scheibenbremse magura louise für 70 

also boys meldet euch  

mfg oleee


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe einer meiner SpassMobile....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72278&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Trialstriker (7. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand interesse an einem kleinen set

besteht aus:
2 brakebooster von GU und 1 echo cnc-steuersatz
alle teile sind ROT eloxiert
(schrauben und hÃ¼lsen sind natÃ¼rlich dabei)

auÃerdem sind sie nur 3 1/2 wochen gefahren  
(ein brakebooster hat nen kleinen kratzer seitlich)

neupreis:110â¬               VP:65â¬ VB


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch meine Magura 06 mit Rotem Echo Hebel..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72319


----------



## liltrialer (8. Oktober 2007)

hi,
ich verkaufe hir fÃ¼r einen freund von mir der echt wenig gefahren ist sein monty 219 aus dem jahre 2007.
Bilder auf anfrage.
Preis lÃ¤ge bei 350â¬
ein richtiges schnÃ¤ppchen ist halt wie neu.


----------



## Bernd88 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wegen umstieg auf 20" verkaufe ich mein 26". Das Rad ist gerade zerlegt und liegt in Einzelteilen bei meinen Eltern. VHB 600 â¬. 

Bilder finden sich hier

Ich habe leider gerade keine neueren Bilder. DafÃ¼r gibt's hier eine detaillierte Beschreibung: 

Rahmen+Gabel: BT 6.0 von Felix MÃ¼cke in Pink
Steuersatz: RaceFace (100â¬)
Vorderrad: HÃ¼gi Nabe, Echo Felge
Hinterrad: Hope Pro Trials II Nabe + Echo Felge
Bremse vorne: Magura Marta
Bremse hinten: HS33 mit selbst gebasteltem Brake-Booster. Funktioniert gut, sieht aber sehr unprofessionel aus  . Der Booster entstand in Eile als NotlÃ¶sung, aber er funktionierte so gut, dass ihn daran gelassen habe.
Antrieb: einfache Koxx Pedale, TryAll Innenlager, silberne Zoo Kurbeln und Rockring, Point Kettenspanner Singelspeed, KMC Cool Chain und gutes Schraubritzeln, ich denke es war ein Echo.
Lenker+Vorbau: BT Lenker, Echo Vorbau
Reifen: TryAll. Hinten wenig gefahren, vorne ganz neu.

Ich habe den Rahmen vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren gebraucht von Felix MÃ¼cke gekauft. Im letzten halben Jahr bin ich jedoch fast Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr damit gefahren, wegen Abitur, dann Umzug, dann 20". Der Rahmen weiÃt sehr sehr viele Kratzer am Unterrohr und an den Kettenstreben auf, hat aber nur eine ganz leichte Delle am Unterohr. Auch Kurbeln und Rockring sind relativ verkratzt, was jedoch die Funktion und StabilitÃ¤t nicht einschrÃ¤nkt.

Das Innenlager habe ich damals von einem anderen Rad genommen als ich das Rad aufgebaut habe. Es funktioniert noch gut, aber ich denke es sollte irgendwann ausgetauscht werden. Die Hintere Felge eiert stark und sollte ausgetauscht werden.

Fragen und Angebote bitte nur an [email protected] und nicht im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (8. Oktober 2007)

verkaufe
Heatsink BrakeBooster
Truvativ isis Kurbeln
Scott Vorbau 110mm, 10°, 31,8mm
Avid Bremsscheibe 160mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=58614


----------



## digo (9. Oktober 2007)

Habe Paar Sachen zu verkaufen.Die Teile sind von den Marke ZHI, sind alle neu, waren nie verbaut! Auf wunsch kann ich die auch bei Ebay reinstellen. Versand kostet 9Euro, beim Felgen kostet es 20Euro. Beim Interesse PM, oder schreibt an [email protected]. Auf meinen Seite www.digobike.com findet ihr auch Fotos und Gewichtdaten. Und nun zu den Preise:
â¢Neongelbe Zhi Felgenset fÃ¼r v+h fÃ¼r 26â: 80Euro
â¢Felgen fÃ¼r 20â vorne: 30Euro
â¢Felgen fÃ¼r 20â hinten (weiss, neongelb, usw.): 40Euro
â¢Fix Hinterradnabe fÃ¼r 26" (135mm) mit Stahlkasette (Shimano Standard) und Industrielagern: 40Euro
â¢Hinterradnabe fÃ¼r 20â mit 12T Schraubritzel und Kettenspanner: 40euro!!!
Felgen und Naben sind alle 32 Loch! Vorne 38mm, hinten 48mm!
â¢Vorbau fÃ¼r 20â und 26â: 35Euro
â¢Rock ring: 20Euro
â¢Try all Griff rot oder transparent(Paar): 6Euro
â¢V-Bremsen Adapter fÃ¼r Rahmen mit Magura Bremsenbefestigung: 20Euro
â¢Brake booster 2 u. 4Punkt: 17Euro

Magura Hydraulikbremse, Hebel rechts, lange Leitung (cca 1400mm) in schwarz oder silber, befÃ¼llt und entlÃ¼ftet mit orangen V!Z trial Bremsbelaege fÃ¼r angeflexten Felgen, ohne Befestigungsmaterial (auf wunsch kann evo2 Befestigungskit mitgegeben werden gegen 10Euro Aufpreis): 60Euro!!


----------



## liltrialer (9. Oktober 2007)

trial zu verkaufen wie neu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe Rahmen-Kit, bestehend aus: 

- *26" Adamant 135er Rahmen*, lang, aktuelles Modell, 2 Monate alt, aber bin ihn nur 2-3 mal gefahren, also super Zustand!
- *Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz*
- *Echo Control disc Gabel *, schwarz lackiert
- *Echo 130x15 Vorbau* (nur einen Tag gefahren, wie neu!) und/oder *145x20 Vorbau* wie neu, nur 2-3 mal gefahren
- *Echo Lenker*, silber, nur 2-3 mal gefahren

NP ca. 730 Euro

Mein Angebot wären 549 incl. Versand. Den zweiten Vorbau gibts gratis dazu, dann kann man schauen, welche Geo einem besser taugt...


----------



## BastiTrial (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ein günstiges Univega RAM TR-626, ist abzugeben. 
Keine Dellen, Risse. Ziemlich neue Gabel, Singlespeed.
Ideal für Neueinsteiger!
Für weitere Infos, Bilder etc. -->PN.


----------



## Silver 2 (10. Oktober 2007)

hallo. verkaufe fast ungefahrenes adamant a1 . das rad hat nur zwei kleine kratzer und ist sonst im neuzustand. schicke auch gerne fotos. es ist ein schwarzer rahmen mit grünen parts. das teil sollte so 1100- 1200 bringen. gruss basti


----------



## _-Futzi-_ (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich verkaufe mein Monty 219 Alp von 2006. Fast wie neu, keine dellen keine Risse, nichtmal Kratzer am Unterrohr. Nur an der Gabel auf der einen seite zwei kleine Stellen, wo der Lack abgerieben ist. Dort sind aber keine Kratzer. Der Rahmen ist aus Alu. Das Rad läuft spitze, ist aber keine Kette dabei, die ist mir gerissen gibt aber bei trialmarkt.de eine gute KMC Kool Chain für 12 Das Rad hat V-brakes. Das Vorderrad eiert ganz ganz leicht, ist aber locker wieder rauszubekommen, wenn man die Speichen mal nachzieht. Merkt man aber auch so beim fahren nicht und ist fast nicht zu sehen. Das ganze kostet 250 einschl. Versand. Auf Anfrage gibts größere und mehrere Bilder





Grüße, Futzi


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

denke du würdest bei ebay mehr bekommen ...250 is billig..


----------



## jockie (10. Oktober 2007)

Silver 2 schrieb:


> hallo. verkaufe fast ungefahrenes adamant a1 . das rad hat nur zwei kleine kratzer und ist sonst im neuzustand. schicke auch gerne fotos. es ist ein schwarzer rahmen mit grünen parts. das teil sollte so 1100- 1200 bringen. gruss basti


Horizontale (SS) oder vertikale (Schaltauge) Ausfallenden? Radstand S oder L?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Oktober 2007)

so
hab da noch ein nettes rad im bikemarkt drin. bei interesse bitte ne pn

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=72426&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (12. Oktober 2007)

Verkaufe: *VRACING* Komplettrad oder in einzel Teilen!

Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchspuren aber keine Risse oder dergleichen!

Rahmen: Vracing
Lenker: Try All
Kurbeln: BT mit Eno Trial
ViZ Laufräder Vorne(blau) und Hinten(rot)
Bremsen: HS33 Vorne Hinten
CzAr 4 Punkt Schellen
Try All Pedalen

Preis: VHB


----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2007)

hab noch paar dinge zu veräußern:

try-all vorbau,130mm/20°
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/07101212395060.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

leicht rampuniertes dura-ace schaltwerk,trial-modifiziert
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/07101212246194.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

rennen-ähnlicher kettenspanner
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/07101212517333.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

Truvativ Giga-Pipe Team SL,128mm+montage werkzeug
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/07101212462625.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

preise VHB
bei interesse PN


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi.
Ich möchte mein 20" verkaufen.
Habe es letztes Jahr im oktober neu gekauft, bin es aber kaum gefahren, wegen Abilernphase und einer langen verletzungspause. das Teil hat außer ein par Kratzern keine Gebrauchsspuren, es ist also in einem super zustand.

Habe neue Reifen, eine neue kette, neue bremsbeläge, neue Griffe und neue pedale drauf gemacht.
Ist ein absolut geiles bike, möchte mir aber wieder ein 26" zulegen, back to the roots, sozusagen, das ist der einzige Grund, warum ich es verkaufe.

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Adamant A3 short
Gabel: Echo light
Lauräder: Echo blau schwarz
Bremsen: RB/Magura hinten und Hope mono trial vorne
Freilaufritzel: Tensile
Reifen try-all
lenker vorbau: Zoo!/Echo






Neupreis: 1700 (wegen einigen teureren teilen war der preis höher als normal)

Ich möchte noch 900 incl. Versand haben. Wer das bike abholt und direkt bezahlt, bekommt es für 800

Wer noch fragen hat, oder detail fotos möchte, oder handeln will, oder sonst was->PM oder icq 191282468 oder email [email protected]

Gruß Max


----------



## charls-godfathe (14. Oktober 2007)

cooles bike!


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Oktober 2007)

So hab noch mal ein paar bessere Fotos gemacht von meinem Set. Bestehend aus Rahmen Coustellier, Kettenspanner, Try All Steuersatz.

Radstand: 1085
Kettenstreben: 385
Tretlager +10mm Ã¼ber Achse
Rechnung ist auch noch da hab es am 2.10.06 Gekauft

Steuersatz: Try All

Preis: 250â¬


----------



## luckygambler (14. Oktober 2007)

habe auch ein paar Parts im Bikeparkt.

magura louise zum ausschlachten http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73397

hs33 adapter für cantisockel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73399

monty vorbau 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73395&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

bremsscheibe
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73394&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## liltrialer (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey leude das bike muss dringend weck da er sich schnelstmÃ¶glich ein dirtbike holen will. Das bike ist wie neu und hat keine groÃen kratzer und garkeine dellen. Er ist wirklich nur ca.1 monat mit dem bike geradelt,seit dem stand es nur in seinem keller rum. Er ist ein anfÃ¤nger gewesen und hat das bike dadurch nicht so belastet. Da ist 350 â¬ ein guter preis. Mehr daten und bilder unter folgender icq nummer:452 809 285

Mfg. Patrick


----------



## konrad (14. Oktober 2007)

hier nochmal die teile,die zu verkaufen sind:


----------



## Benjy (15. Oktober 2007)

VR-Bremse - Magura Louise FR, Modell `04, bremsbeläge ziemlich neu, inkl. 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe - für *85 *

VR-Reifen - MAXXIS Minion DH F, 26 x 2,35, 60a, Super Tracky, noch 90 % Profil , inkl. neuem Schwalbe Schlauch mit Auto-Ventil - für *32 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Oktober 2007)

60a und Super Tacky?...


----------



## Benjy (15. Oktober 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 60a und Super Tacky?...



oh, entschuldigung... mÃ¼sste ne 42er mischung sein wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht... aber super tracky steht ja auf dem reifen drauf^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Oktober 2007)

So,da mein Interessent abgesprungen ist:
Biete hier meinen Zoo!Pitbull 06 Rahmen in long an,1095mm Radstand,Lager +55mm.
Rahmen ist noch in recht gutem Zustand,hier eine Zustandsbeschreibung:
-2 der 4 Bremsaufnahme-Gewinde wurden durch m6er ersetzt.
-eine kleine Delle im Unterrohr,nicht wirklich erwÃ¤hnenswert
-hat Kratzer an Kettenstreben und Unterrohr.

Und er hebt sich von den Pitbull-rahmen von der Stange mit der schwarzen Lackierung ab.
Zum Thema Kratzer etc. zeige ich euch das neueste Foto:




Der Rahmen kommt ohne Schaltauge(es ist aber ein halbiertes dabei,der rahmen ist also mit 74 Kings direkt fahrbar,oder halt neues schaltauge bestellen)

Festpreis fÃ¼r 180 euro INKLUSIVE VERSAND

Tausche ggf. auch gegen gleichwertigen Rahmen in short.


GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## luckygambler (17. Oktober 2007)

hs33 im angebot http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300161341706&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Oktober 2007)

Das ist eine HS 22 mit 16er Kolben


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe Rahmen-Kit, bestehend aus:
> 
> - *26" Adamant 135er Rahmen*, lang, aktuelles Modell, 2 Monate alt, aber bin ihn nur 2-3 mal gefahren, also super Zustand!
> - *Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz*
> ...



bump

Ich verkauf die Sachen auch einzeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovinpowderdays (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi erstmal an alle, 
bin heute das erste Mal hier um hoffentlich auch eine Info zu bekommen. Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Jahren ein GT Team trail rad in meinem Keller und bin es so gut wie nie gefahren. Ich habs damals von nem ehem. Teamrider von GT bekommen, konnte aber nie wirklich Zeit investieren. Jetzt hab ich mich doch entschlossen es zu verkaufen, hab aber überhaupt keine Vorstellung was es noch Wert ist, vielleicht hilft mir hier einer, oder es hat einer eine Vorstellung. 
Der Rahmen ist top in Schuß, außer den üblichen Kratzern, Reifenprofil etc. noch sehr gut, denke auch das die Parts (Magura blue, syncros Vorbau...) vernünftig sind, schätze halt nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber tadellos funktionieren...bin gespannt was Ihr meint.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Oktober 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So,da mein Interessent abgesprungen ist:
> Biete hier meinen Zoo!Pitbull 06 Rahmen in long an,1095mm Radstand,Lager +55mm.
> Rahmen ist noch in recht gutem Zustand,hier eine Zustandsbeschreibung:
> -2 der 4 Bremsaufnahme-Gewinde wurden durch m6er ersetzt.
> ...



SOLD


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2007)

Vracing ist VERKAUFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florianwagner (17. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> bump
> 
> Ich verkauf die Sachen auch einzeln!



ey, wie wärs wenn du n bike mal länger als ne woche hast. fahr mal lieber.


----------



## hooliemoolie (17. Oktober 2007)

magura evo 2 mit rotem echohebel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73523&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## luckygambler (18. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hs33 im angebot http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300161341706&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020



sold!

hey hoolie! haste damals auch so gerne coolspot gezockt? *g*


----------



## hooliemoolie (18. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> sold!
> 
> hey hoolie! haste damals auch so gerne coolspot gezockt? *g*


was coolspot...


----------



## lovinpowderdays (18. Oktober 2007)

hi, nachdem ich jetzt nach zusätzlichen fotos gefragt wurde, noch ein paar Teile


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Oktober 2007)

UCI Trial Worldcup  Melsungen DVD







HÃ¤t gern noch 15â¬ +1,45â¬


----------



## Trialside (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bei mir liegen immer noch die Brake-Booster rum.

Einmal Echo Team mit 96-106mm Lochabstand





und einmal RB Design mit 79mm Lochabstand





Der RB Booster ist noch neu und der Echo-Booster weist nur minimalste Spuren auf - man sieht fast gar nicht, dass er 3 Monate im Einsatz war. Befestigungsmaterial gibbet natürlich dazu.

Und würde vielleicht einer ne Hope Mono Trial (oder sogar Hope TryAll) gegen meine Magura Marta mit Carbonhebel und CoolStop-Belägen tauschen? Ich kann auch noch den Alu-Hebel dazulegen und einen Booster, wenn Interesse besteht. Bilder liefere ich auf Anfrage auch sofort nach. Wertausgleich ist auch machbar...

So Long
Trialside


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hab noch 12 Alu Schrauben abzugeben in Silber M6x16.

Preis :VHB


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Oktober 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich mÃ¶chte mein 20" verkaufen.
> Habe es letztes Jahr im oktober neu gekauft, bin es aber kaum gefahren, wegen Abilernphase und einer langen verletzungspause. das Teil hat auÃer ein par Kratzern keine Gebrauchsspuren, es ist also in einem super zustand.
> 
> ...




*VERKAUFT!!!!*


----------



## digo (20. Oktober 2007)

Nagelneue ZHI Z1 zu verkaufen, ohne Freilauf, aber mit Kette.TWP Magura Bremshebel, Magura Louise vorne, Try all reifen, Wellgo mg 1 pedale, Shimano BB un 26, die restliche TEile sind alle von Zhi. Preis: 1100Euro (VHB), Versand kostet cca 80Euro. Beim Interesse PM.Weitere Bilder per e-mail.

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/9450/zhiz1005ex0.jpg


----------



## koxxole (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi
verkaufe :
try all: Lenker (silber) 25.4 mm  ungekürzt ca. 2/3 moante gefahren für  25 
try all: Vorbau 20 zoll ca. 2 moante gefahren 20  

also wer interesse hat meldet sich bilder könnt ihr per icq haben aber is alles top zustand. 

mfg oleee


----------



## roborider (20. Oktober 2007)

Mehr dazu gibts im Bikemarkt

Preis: 399  verhandelbar


----------



## D E N N I S (21. Oktober 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Verkaufe: *VRACING* Komplettrad oder in einzel Teilen!
> 
> Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchspuren aber keine Risse oder dergleichen!
> 
> ...


----------



## jockie (22. Oktober 2007)

-- Noch ein letztes Mal am Stück zu erwerben, sonst demnächst alles in Teilen  --

*Monty Pro 2006 fulldisc (Hope Trial)* -- VHB 850 zzgl. eventuellem Versand.



Naben: VIZ Disc-Naben, rot
Felgen: VIZ, rot, geöst, v/h symmetrisch 3x gekreuzt mit 2mm Sapim-Speichen
Steuersatz: Echo, rot
Gabel: Echo Lite mit Aufnahmen für Disc und HS33
Vorbau: Zoo, 31,8er-Klemmung (entgegen den Bildern)
Lenker: Zoo rot, auf 71cm gekürzt (31,8er-Durchmesser)
Griffe: Syntace Moto Grips
Kurbeln: Monty Ti
Pedale: Tioga MX Pro
Innenlager: Echo, rot
Unterschutz: Monty Eagle Claw
Kettenspanner: Echo CNC
Schläuche: Extraleichte
Reifen: TryAll Stiky v/h
Bremse: Hope Mono Trial 2006 v/h

Zustand: Quasi gerade erst zugeritten...wenig Kratzer.

Weitere Bilder in voller Größe verstecken sich hinter einem Klick auf das Thumbnail.


----------



## mario1981 (22. Oktober 2007)

@DENNIS: Hast ne PN!


----------



## rex_sl (22. Oktober 2007)

so hab auch was zu verkaufen





middleburn rs-7 trials.isis aufnahme. 165mm silber. 2 mal gefahren.  np250 euro. 

mein preis is verhandlungsbasis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocknoffroad (24. Oktober 2007)

Biete meinen Monti 231 ti Rahmen 26" an

hier ein Beispielbild:






Er ist schwarz-Beige lackiert mit leichten abschürfungen, aber keinen tiefen Kratzern und keinen Beulen. Erst ca. 1 Jahr alt und wirklich top.

Bilder schicke ich auf Anfrage.

Preis 350 Euro VB

Bei Interesse bitte  alex.lemmer AT gmx . de


----------



## Schevron (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich hab noch 2 Teile zu verkaufen:

einmal ein hinteres Laufrad
-Nabe: Monty Disc 36Loch schwarz
-Felge: TryAll WeiÃ 36Loch
-Speichen: DTSwiss schwarz
-Ritzel: Monty stahl 12T

Neupreis liegt bei ca. 180â¬, ich hÃ¤tte noch gerne 150â¬ incl. Versand. Das Laufrad ist so gut wie nicht gefahren, hat keinerlei BeschÃ¤digungen, keine SchlÃ¤ge oÃ¤. Also Quasi neuzustand.








Dann habe ich noch eine BT Disc VR Nabe in Rot/Rosa:
Nabe ist auch in einem absoluten Top Zustand. Keine Kratzer oÃ¤.
Neupreis liegt glaube ich bei ca. 54â¬
HÃ¤tte ich auch noch gerne 45â¬ incl. Versand.













Wer beides nimmt bekommt es fÃ¼r 180â¬ incl. Versand.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Oktober 2007)

- *26" Adamant 135er Rahmen*, lang, aktuelles Modell, bin ihn nur 2-3 mal gefahren, also super Zustand! Inkl. *Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz* -> 299 plus Versand
- *Echo Control disc Gabel *, schwarz lackiert --> 49 plus Versand
- *Echo 130x15 Vorbau* (nur einen Tag gefahren, wie neu!) --> 35 inkl. Versand
- *Echo 145x20 Vorbau* wie neu, nur 2-3 mal gefahren --> 35 inkl. Versand
- *Echo Lenker*, silber, nur 2-3 mal gefahren --> 49 plus Versand












Mehr Bilder vom Rahmen gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## Grieshaber (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade deine Anzeige gesehen, ich glaube nicht, daß das Monty noch zu haben ist, Anzeige ist von Februar.
Hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung, wer ein monty 205 im Moment verkauft??
Ist verdammt schwer zu finden.

Vielen Dank und Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Grieshaber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade deine Anzeige gesehen, ich glaube nicht, daß das Monty noch zu haben ist, Anzeige ist von Februar.
> Hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung, wer ein monty 205 im Moment verkauft??
> ...



Wir hätten ein Monty 205 zu verkaufen,Zustand ist neuwertig.
Preis 300.
Gruss Peter


----------



## robs (28. Oktober 2007)

digo schrieb:


> Das richtige Link ist hier für das Z1 Komplettrad....





> __________________
> http://www.digobike.com
> ZHI trial bikes and parts shop



Ich muss sagen, so langsam finde ich das etwas zu intensiv mit deiner Werbung. Wenn du ein neues Bike verkaufen willst, mach das doch über deinen shop. Wo kommen wir hin wenn uns alle Göhrigs usw. dieser Welt hier ihre Bikes reinspammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grieshaber (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
auf den Bildern kommt mir das Rad größer vor, wenn es ein 18Zoll Monty ist,
(also die kleinste Größe), wieviel berechnen sie mit Versand?
Bzw. wo wohnen sie?? Ich glaube, eine Abholung wird sich nicht rentieren, ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.
Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## andrewlandry (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,ich weiß ja nicht ob du die Taste editieren kennst,wenn ja bitte mal benutzen.
(nicht ernst nehmen)


andrew


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe wegen umstieg auf die gute alte Pace meine Endorfin Gabel in Weiß für 1 1/8 zoll und 26" räder. Sie hat is2000 disc aufnahme und ist im top zustand. Halbes Jahr gefahren. Pulver bloß an der achsenaufnahme ab was aber normal ist sag ich mal. Sonst wirklich nicht sehr zerkratzt. Möchte noch 80 incl. Versand für.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kohlwheelz (29. Oktober 2007)

So weil ich sie los haben will hab ich sie nun auf Ebay gesetzt. Viel Spaß beim Bieten! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140173751459


----------



## Benjy (30. Oktober 2007)

VR-Bremse - Magura Louise FR, Modell `04, bremsbeläge ziemlich neu, inkl. 200mm grimeca bremsscheibe - für *85 *

VR-Reifen - MAXXIS Minion DH F, 26 x 2,35, 60st (Super Tracky), noch 90 % Profil , inkl. neuem Schwalbe Schlauch mit Auto-Ventil - für *32 *

Tensile Freilaufritzel, 18 zähne, 60 einrastpunkte, 190 gr., neu - für *55 *


----------



## D E N N I S (31. Oktober 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


>



jetzt bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-KOXX-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## C00L_MAN (1. November 2007)

Try-All Vorbau 130 / 20° inkl. Aheadkappe Try-All N.U.C. - 25 Euro  
Heatsink Brake Booster - 25 Euro
Scott Vorbau 110 / 8° - 15 Euro
Preise inkl. Versand


----------



## Markustrial (1. November 2007)

Verkaufe mein gutes Crescent Illinois,

Gewicht: 10,3kg
Rahmen: Crescent Illinois
Gabel: Megamo
Bremsen: HS33 vorn und hinten
Lenker: Try All
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore LX

Tretlager müsste mal getauscht werden.

Optimal für Einsteiger! Verkaufe das Rad, weil ich zu 90% auf 20" unterwegs bin. Preis nun 390 VHB.

Bei Fragen/Interesse oder besseren Bildern einfach pm oder an [email protected]


----------



## Silver 2 (2. November 2007)

hallo erstmal.. biete nochmals mein adamant a1 zum verkauf an da ich zum downhill gewechselt bin. das rad ist ca ein jahr alt , wurde jedoch nur drei mal bewegt und ist daher fast im neuzustand. der neupreis lag bei 1900 euro. würde gerne noch ca 1000-1100 dafür haben .. schicke auch gerne fotos . einfach nachfragen und email add an mich senden
gruss basti


----------



## Grieshaber (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

können sie mir einen Preis mit Versand nennen??
Gerne auch oder besser unter 07822-4609 oder 0152/03661073.
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort

Michael



Grieshaber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auf den Bildern kommt mir das Rad größer vor, wenn es ein 18Zoll Monty ist,
> (also die kleinste Größe), wieviel berechnen sie mit Versand?
> Bzw. wo wohnen sie?? Ich glaube, eine Abholung wird sich nicht rentieren, ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.
> Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (2. November 2007)

NEUE PREISE!!!

- *26" Adamant 135er Rahmen*, lang, aktuelles Modell, bin ihn nur 2-3 mal gefahren, also super Zustand! 
  Inkl. *Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro Steuersatz* -> 299 inkl. Versand
- *Echo 130x15 Vorbau* (nur einen Tag gefahren, wie neu!) --> 33 inkl. Versand
- *Echo 145x20 Vorbau* wie neu, nur 2-3 mal gefahren --> 33 inkl. Versand
- *Echo Lenker*, silber, nur 2-3 mal gefahren --> 47 inkl. Versand













Mehr Bilder vom Rahmen gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2007)

So Leute jetzt ist es dann auch mal gut...
Ein letztes mal und jetzt bitte nicht wieder abspringen 

Pros:

-Zoo!Pitbull 2006,long,1095er Radstand,Lager ist +55mm
-Cane Creek S2 Steuersatz,industriegelagert
-Selfmade 74kings Kettenspanner,Schaltauge leigt NICHT bei
-Magura Halteschellen zur Befestigung der HS33 auf der 4-Punkt aufnahme.

Contras:

-Rahmen hat Ã¼bliche gebrauchspuren wie lackaplatzer unter den Kettenstreben und am Unterrohr,hat nur eine kaum erwÃ¤hnenswerte Delle im Unterrohr.
-2 der 4 Gewinde an der Bremsaufnahme sind durch m6er ersetzt worden,daher lege ich die aufgefeilten Halteschellen bei.











Jetzt aber:

160 euro an Selbstabholer in KÃ¶ln,da Probefahrt pflicht ist!


----------



## D E N N I S (4. November 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> Verkaufe: *VRACING* Komplettrad oder in einzel Teilen!
> 
> Rahmen hat normale Gebrauchspuren aber keine Risse oder dergleichen!
> 
> ...





So hier nochmal das VRacing , weil der höchstbietende einen zahlendreher hatte!

jetzt für 700 auf VhB


----------



## kingpin18 (5. November 2007)

Hab noch 2 neu Hope Mono Trial 2006 Bremsen in 160 und 180 Version Hebel Links. 

Bei Interesse PM 

Preis  169


----------



## Schönauer_RIDER (5. November 2007)

hi suche ein Â´20er trialrad kann natÃ¼rlcih au gebraucht sein so bis 450â¬ kann man mal bite reinpopsten wenn man eins verkauft oder weis wer eins verkauft oder links mit gebrauchtseiten

mfg felix


----------



## Sherco (5. November 2007)

Verkaufe Monty Pro 2007.


Mit folgenden Upgrades:
2x Hope Mono Trial(Marta Scheibe vorne)
1x Try all Felge hinten



Der Rahmen ist sehr gut erhalten(Plastikschlauch an Strebe/Unterrohr),ansonsten normale gebrauchsspuren.
Bilder Auf anfrage

VHB 750


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. November 2007)

Verkaufe VIZ Hinterradnabe fürs 20" (Einbaubreite 116mm) mit Diskaufnahme.
und einem montierten 12 Zahn Fouriers Aluritzel . Die Nabe wurde gerade mal 2 Monate gefahren. Ich würde noch 45!!!! plus Versand haben wollen.

Neupreis waren 85 für Nabe und 30 für das Ritzel. Für Bilder einfach PM!


----------



## Sherco (5. November 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty Pro 2007.
> 
> 
> Mit folgenden Upgrades:
> ...







hier mal bild.

Inzwischen ist vorne noch ein Try All mantel drauf und hinten die besagte Try all felge!


----------



## curry4king (6. November 2007)

da hätteste auch den monty.es link reinstellen könn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunner (6. November 2007)

hier noch einige Schnäppchen für wenig Geld:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZwww-global-sports-de


----------



## ChrisKing (6. November 2007)

Echo 145x20 Vorbau: 34,90 inkl. Versand 

FSA Platinum Pro 68x118mm isis Tretlager, inkl. Schrauben: 34,90 inkl. Versand

(Adamant Rahmen, Gabel, 130x15 Vorbau und Lenker sind schon verkauft!)


----------



## Sherco (7. November 2007)

Verkaufe Monty Pro 2007.


Mit folgenden Upgrades:
2x Hope Mono Trial(Marta Scheibe vorne)
1x Try all Felge hinten



Der Rahmen ist sehr gut erhalten(Plastikschlauch an Strebe/Unterrohr),ansonsten normale gebrauchsspuren.
Bilder Auf anfrage



http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loltrial001kn1.jpg

hier mal bild.

Inzwischen ist vorne noch ein Try All mantel drauf und hinten die besagte Try all felge


Geht jetzt fÃ¼r 650â¬+Versand raus,wenn sich einer bis nÃ¤chste Woche meldet!


----------



## misanthropia (7. November 2007)

verkaufe hs33, älteres modell, denke 2003. top in form gut gewartet. Hinten in Gelb, vorne .. naja... ansich weiß aber Nehmerkolben laienhaft schwarz lackiert. optisch in der Tat ein wenig unansehlich.
Evo adapter auch vorhanden.
Preis.. schlagt was per PM vor und ich melde mich. Fotos gibt es ebenfalls auf anfrage.


----------



## ChrisKing (7. November 2007)

Louise FR 180mm VR Scheibenbremse, im März gekauft. Top Zustand, wenig gefahren. 107 inkl. Versand!


----------



## ChrisKing (8. November 2007)

Tryall isis 175mm Kurbeln, Rockring, 18er Schraubritzel (nur zusammen!): 110 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nornen (9. November 2007)

Verkaufe Try All Vorbau [N.U.C. 150mm 30° (31.8mm)] mit abgeschrägter Aheadkappe und Try All Lenker "Rage" 31.8mm. Die Sachen sind neu! bei Interesse PN


----------



## andi87 (10. November 2007)

Hallo miteinander,
großer Räumungsverkauf:

- weißer MikeBike Rahmen (1080, +20, 380) mit Hinterrad (bestehend aus schwarzer Chris King Singlespeed, neuen DT-Speichen, neuer Try All Felge 47mm und weiß mit 8mm Bohrungen versehen, neuem schwarzen Felgenband und Conti Gravity Reifen), komplett schwarzer Hope 06 Bremse vorne (links), FSA Innenlager (118mm), schwarzer Syntace Gabel, Tune Steuersatz in schwarz, Point Kettenspanner, Spezialiced Vorbau 100mm + silbernem Monty Lenker
Alles in einem sehr guten Zustand. Teile auch einzeln erhältlich!!
Alles für 840Euro.

- Laufrad bestehend aus silberner King classic heavy duty mit schwarzen DT Speichen und silberner Alex Felge, alles so gut wie neu. 360Euro

- Hope Mini Bremse für vorne (links) mit Ersatzbelägen. 120Euro

- Coustellier Rahmen in silber mit +10mm Tretlager, Zustand gebraucht aber keine Risse oder sonstiges! 200Euro

- 2 * Shimano Deore Kurbeln mit bearbeiteten Kettenblattaufnahmen und speziellem Rockring für 20er Kettenblatt. Sehr sehr leicht und stabil, incl Innenlager, 75 Euro je Stück

- Blaues Monty Bike 20 Zoll mit hs 33 hinten und vorne, Neuer Freilauf und neue schwarze Monty Kurbeln, 300Euro (Komponenten können auf Wünsch noch detailiert aufgeführt werden.)

Möchte die Teile auf jeden Fall verkaufen, bei den Preisen kann man von daher auf Anfrage bestimmt noch was machen!  ;-)

Sorry, dass keine Bilder mitreingestellt wurden! Auf Anfrage natürlich gerne.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. November 2007)

Hab noch ein paar Sachen zu verkaufen 


TryAll Vorbau 25,4 Klemmung 10° Steigung 100mm
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Image_653_.jpg


TryAll Lenker 25,4 Klemmung 740mm Lang 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Image_657_.jpg


Avid Speed Dial SL Magnesium HR  (kann jedoch auch für VR benutzt werden)
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Image_655_.jpg

2x Brake Booster von Magura
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Image_660_.jpg


Alle Preise sind VHB!!!


----------



## ecols (11. November 2007)

Verkaufe:

*Hope Mini* (linker Hebel fÃ¼r vorne) fÃ¼r 160mm Postmount inklusive Adapter auf 180mm IS2000 frisch vom Service (hab sie nimmer zurÃ¼ck getauscht weil die Louise gut funktioniert) inklusive angelaufener 180er Scheibe.
Zustand: technisch einwandfrei, ein paar Kratzer.
Preis: 120â¬ inkl Versand. 


*Magura HS33 Olympic Edition*:
entspricht technisch weitestgehend der 04er HS 33.
Hebel sind Schwarz mir goldenem Lever, Kolben sind Schwarz. Dabei sind natÃ¼rlich Evo I Adapter, Echtheitszertifikat (das teil war auf 3333 StÃ¼ck weltweit limitiert), die SUPER Magura Uhr, und zwei goldene, CNC-gefrÃ¤ste Alu-booster in Gold.
Zustand: Technisch einwandfrei, am linken hinteren Nehmerkolben ist der Lack durch wiederholten Fusskontakt ab-"poliert". Nagelneue BelÃ¤ge gibts natÃ¼rlich dazu.
Preis: 140â¬ inkl. Versand

und passend zum Leichtbau+Full Rim Brake Trend:

*Chris King Singlespeed Hub (vorne):
*Schwarz, 36H, keine Discaufnahme, 118g, Superrobust
Zustand: SpitzenmÃ¤Ãig bis auf nen Kratzer am gehÃ¤use und die Ã¼blichen "Einspeich"erscheinungen.
Preis: 140â¬ inkl Versand.

Die restlichen Bilder folgen in KÃ¼rze:

die HS33 wie sie damals am Levelboss lief





*Alle Preise sind natÃ¼rlich als VHB zu verstehen!*


----------



## andi87 (12. November 2007)

andi87 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> groÃer RÃ¤umungsverkauf:
> 
> - weiÃer MikeBike Rahmen (1080, +20, 380) mit Hinterrad (bestehend aus schwarzer Chris King Singlespeed, neuen DT-Speichen, neuer Try All Felge 47mm und weiÃ mit 8mm Bohrungen versehen, neuem schwarzen Felgenband und Conti Gravity Reifen), komplett schwarzer Hope 06 Bremse vorne (links), FSA Innenlager (118mm), schwarzer Syntace Gabel, Tune Steuersatz in schwarz, Point Kettenspanner, Spezialiced Vorbau 100mm + silbernem Monty Lenker
> ...



Habe nun ein paar Bilder angehÃ¤ngt, leider hab ich hier nur Modem, deswegen die lahme quali. wer noch mal bessere brÃ¤uchte bitte nochmal melden, dann schick ich die per mail!

Zum coust: Da der Rahmen am Yoke rechts etwas angelext wurde (bzgl. Platzfreiheit fÃ¼r Kettenblatt) wÃ¼rde ich ihn fÃ¼r 170â¬ hergeben.


----------



## kees_popinga (13. November 2007)

*


----------



## Schevron (14. November 2007)

wie kann man dem schönen coust ramen nur so einen namen verpassen


----------



## ringo667 (15. November 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=77716&sort=1&cat=33&page=6


----------



## Klosterwiese6a (15. November 2007)

Hallo

wollte fragen ob das Monty 20 Zoll noch zum verkauf steht udn was der Preis inklusive versand wäre???

MFG

Daim


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2007)

Schreib doch bitte dazu welches Du von welcher Person Du meinst,oder schreibe eine Privatmail,weil so ist das relativ schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_prot (16. November 2007)

Verkaufe:
- Bremsgriff Magura Julie rechts; 20Euro
- Bremsscheibe Standard Magura 160mm; 20Euro
- Schaltwerk shimano 105; 20Euro
- BrakeBooster; 10Euro
- Maxxis Minion 26x2.50; 25Euro
Alle Teile ca. 1/2 Jahr gefahren. 
Preisangaben sind VHB.
Details--> PM

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sherco (17. November 2007)

verkaufe 2x Hs33 BJ 04.!
Inklusive 1x Brakebooster und befestigungsmaterial.

TPA´s sind überdreht,kann man aber reparieren!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. November 2007)

Sind da auch 4-Punit Schellen dabei?Wenn ja,wÃ¤re ich an einen Satz fÃ¼r eine Bremse interessiert.dann bitte Pn an mich.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Monty98 (17. November 2007)

Wenn die Farbe der hintren weiß oder schwarz ist. Dan Pn an mich


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. November 2007)

Verkaufe Monty 221TI Rahmen 06Â´

wurde 13Monate gefahren... Neupreis 790â¬ (VHB)

Gewicht: 1768gramm 































->kÃ¶nnte ihn denke ich auch Sandstrahlen lassen / Pulver beschichten (Aufpreis)
oder auch nur die Kettenstreben sauber schleifen...

bei Interesse PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## ringo667 (17. November 2007)

Verkaufe 1 Paar braune Koxx Pads, waren nur kurz montiert, kein Verschleiß zu erkennen, für 10 incl. Versand


----------



## Scrat (18. November 2007)

Verkaufe:

Echo Lenker 740mm Breite/Lenkerklemmung 31,8 mit einigen Kratzern für 15 EUR zzgl. Versand.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## skywalk (19. November 2007)

habe noch einen echo vorbau 160mm 30°
halbes jahr gefahren. 20eus + versand

und 

mein erstes ist noch über. inkl. zweitem sattel und lenker.
hintere bremse müsste entlüftet werden.
mehr bilder in meiner gallerie.


----------



## kingpin18 (19. November 2007)

Hi,

Verkaufe 2 HS33 HR Bremse mit RB Hebel. Ein neuer Hebel und ein Alter mit Carbon.

Preis: Alt  50â¬ + 6,90 Versand <--- Verkauft
Preis: Neu 65â¬ + 6,90â¬ Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newone (19. November 2007)

Hallo
Habe noch von meinen DualSlalom-Bikes übrig:
- Cannondale Fatty R Starrgabel mit Canti (! ohne Disc-Adapter)
- Azonic Short Vorbau (original)
- Amazing Toys Kettenblattschutz (Compact-Lochkreis, rot, für größes KB)
Bei Interesse, einfach melden.
Gruß
Micha


----------



## ringo667 (19. November 2007)

Habe noch einen Booster den ich nicht mehr verbauen werde.
Neu, nie verbaut, 95mm Lochabstand, ohne Schrauben und Distanzhülsen.

18 incl. Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (20. November 2007)

Louise FR 180mm VR Scheibenbremse, im März neu gekauft. Top Zustand, wenig gefahren. 107 inkl. Versand!

FSA Platinum Pro 68x118mm isis Tretlager, inkl. Schrauben: 34,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## ringo667 (21. November 2007)

Magura Marta bei Ebay:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120184512783&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## kingpin18 (21. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Verkaufe 2 HS33 HR Bremse mit RB Hebel. Ein neuer Hebel und ein Alter mit Carbon.
> 
> ...



Sind jetzt Alle beide Verkauft


----------



## konrad (21. November 2007)

immer noch zu haben:
hope trial scheibenbremse,hebel rechts,kolben für 160mm am HR/180mm am VR,ich schicke eine 180mm scheibe mit,mit schrauben,dünne unterlegscheiben zum ausdistanzieren und allem drum und dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C²|Sharky (21. November 2007)

*Verkaufe mein Trialbike!*

-26" Street-Trial Rahmen, Alu von Cucumber Cycles in Neongelb.
-Blaue Magura HS33
-Blaue P-Bone Starregabel mit Cantiaufnahme (Keine Disc!)
-Lenker;Specialized (schwarz)
-Vorbau;Race Face (schwarz)
-Steuerlager; FSA The Pig (schwarz)
-Salsa Sattelschnellspanner (silber)
-VR:
       - Shimano XT 99' Nabe ohne Disc aufnahme, Mavic D521 Schwarz,    Schwarze Speichen und schwarze Nippel

HR:
       - Shimano XT 99' Nabe ohne Disc aufnahme, WeiÃe Felge Halo, schwarze Speichen und schwarze Nippel

Kette; Connex
Kurbel: Saint (schwarz mit Rockring von Alutech) intigrierstes Innenlager!
Singlespeed Adapter anstelle eines Kranzes hinten, als Kettenspanner ein neues Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk.

Reifen VR: Maxxis Ignitor 26x2.1

Reifen HR: Ritchey Z-Max 26x3.5

Rad ist im Top zustand, kaum gefahren und ist wegen HobbyauflÃ¶sung abzugeben.

*500 â¬ inkl. Versand!*


----------



## C²|Sharky (21. November 2007)

bitte löschen, doppelpost.


----------



## hooliemoolie (21. November 2007)

20"zoll TryAll Hinterfelge

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110195848069&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## hooliemoolie (22. November 2007)

Oh ..und noch eine Koxx Forxx 
leichte gebrauchs spuren sonst top....


----------



## atom-dragon (22. November 2007)

Hey

Also:
Hab 1. ne HS33 nen Halbes Jahr gefahren mit 2 paar fast neuen Roten Magura belägen!
2.Nen Roten Gu Brake Booster!
3.Ne Louise Disc für vorne mit entweder 160 Scheibe oder 190 Scheibe+Adapter!
Bei allem Preis VHB, also einfach ma bieten!
Am Besten per PN melden!
THX Max!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. November 2007)

Ich verkaufe eine 26" Syntace Gabel. Disk only, kaum Kratzer. 2 mon. gefahren.
gabel+Adapter auf 180mm. Schafft ist knapp 16cm

60â¬+versand


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. November 2007)

Verkaufe schwarzen 26"  BT Raven 07 Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt und hat keine Risse oder Dellen, nur Kratzer. Der Preis wäre 210 VHB +Versand.

Für Fotos oder Fragen einfach PM


----------



## hooliemoolie (24. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110195848069&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## nornen (25. November 2007)

Verkaufe...
Pedale Try All schwarz (neu und OVP) = 20 (zzgl 2,40 verand)
2 bunte Try All Koxx Aufklebersätze = 7 Euro pro Bogen inklusive Versand
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## konrad (25. November 2007)

90 VHB
bei interesse->PN



konrad schrieb:


> immer noch zu haben:
> hope trial scheibenbremse,hebel rechts,kolben für 160mm am HR/180mm am VR,ich schicke eine 180mm scheibe mit,mit schrauben,dünne unterlegscheiben zum ausdistanzieren und allem drum und dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siemer (25. November 2007)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/30r3-a-jpg-nb.html 



Verkaufe Vracing Rahmen Preis Verhandlungsbasis


----------



## andi87 (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
verkaufe HR:
Chris King SS Hub schwarz (wurde gewartet und ist in einwandfreiem Zustand)
Nagelneue Try all Felge in weiß (wurde zusätlich gelocht mit 128 8mm-löchern)
Neue DT-competition (2;1,8) Speichen
Dazu neues schwarzes Felgenband und neuer Conti Schlauch und kurz gefahrener Conti Gravitiy ust reifen.
Zustand des Laufrades also wie neu.

360Euro

Gruß
Andi


----------



## koxxrider (26. November 2007)

Verkaufe:
try all bremsscheibe 160mm





monty 221ti vorbau






maxxis minion 26x2,5 hr reifen





alle teile sind gebrauch aber noch gut in schuss

bei intresse pm...schreibt mir einfach was euch die teile wert wären

MfG Rene


----------



## ChrisKing (26. November 2007)

Louise FR 180mm VR Scheibenbremse, im März neu gekauft. Top Zustand, wenig gefahren. 107 inkl. Versand!

FSA Platinum Pro 68x118mm isis Tretlager, inkl. Schrauben: 34,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## stunner (28. November 2007)

hier noch ein paar kleinteile:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZwww-global-sports-de


----------



## kingpin18 (30. November 2007)

Hi habe immer noch eine HS33 mit RB Hebel wär sie möchte soll mir schreiben Preis ist 60 + 6,90 Versand.


----------



## Vermi (30. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe schwarzen 26"  BT Raven 07 Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt und hat keine Risse oder Dellen, nur Kratzer. Der Preis wäre 210 VHB +Versand.
> 
> Für Fotos oder Fragen einfach PM



Mir hat mal einer gesagt, ´die Räder die Du mal gefahren bist sind nur noch Schrott.  Wie ist das mit dem BT??? Zeig doch mal paar Bilder im Thread.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> Mir hat mal einer gesagt, ´die Räder die Du mal gefahren bist sind nur noch Schrott.  Wie ist das mit dem BT??? Zeig doch mal paar Bilder im Thread.



Hast du irgendwelche Drogen genommen du Opfer? Ich bin noch nie 26" gefahren und werde dies auch nie tun. 

Den Rahmen verkauf ich für nen Kumpel den bin ich nie gefahren. Oder willst du mir hier unterstellen ich verkaufe gebrochene Teile?? Es gibt hier im Forum schon ein paar Leute dir bei mir sowohl Rahmen als auch anderes Zeug gekauft haben und die waren bisher immer zufrieden weil die Ware im top Zustand war.

Ich glaub dein Nick sollte der MOD  mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen weil ich denke das du hier im Forum schon unter anderen Namen agierst und das nur ein Fake ist.


----------



## Sherco (30. November 2007)

Ich glaube der Admin sollte dich mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen,weil du wie ein kleiner Junge ausrastest.Das ist ja nicht mehr normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. November 2007)

is ja auch nich ok, wenn einem hier sachen unterstellt werden.


Hiermit leute ich den Winter im Trialforum ein!

auf lustige Diskussionen. haut rein Leute. ich geh dann mal Rad fahrn


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Admin sollte dich mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen,weil du wie ein kleiner Junge ausrastest.Das ist ja nicht mehr normal.



Was würdest du denn sagen wenn dir einer dein Geschäft vermist den du nicht mal kennst und wenn der dann auch noch Lügen über dich erzählt.


----------



## jockie (30. November 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> Mir hat mal einer gesagt,


Mit der Formulierung schreiben die Leute auch immer an Dr. Sommer von der Bravo, wenn sie Blumenkohl am Pillermann haben.



Vermi schrieb:


> ´die Räder die Du mal gefahren bist sind nur noch Schrott.  Wie ist das mit dem BT??? Zeig doch mal paar Bilder im Thread.


Absoluter Schwachsinn!  Das genaue Gegenteil war der Fall bei 'nem Rahmen, den ich von ihm gekauft habe.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2007)

Winter im Trialforum? Gut dass wir eine Halle haben.

Also ich kenne den Nils jetzt auch schon seit geraumer Zeit und mein Bike war auch schon bei ihm und er ist es auch gefahren und es ist sogar ganz geblieben.

MFG

Apropos Halle: Ich geh dann mal meine Felge wieder richten, weil ich mir die beim letzten Training krumgebiegelt hab


----------



## wodka o (30. November 2007)

@vermi und Nils
Bitte klärt eure Differenzen via PN. Dieser Thread ist nicht der passende Ort.
Danke!


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. November 2007)

> Apropos Halle: Ich geh dann mal meine Felge wieder richten, weil ich mir die beim letzten Training krumgebiegelt hab



   
das wär eigentlich was fürn kochikoch, gefällt mir sehr gut 
aber recht haste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (1. Dezember 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> das wär eigentlich was fürn kochikoch, gefällt mir sehr gut
> aber recht haste



das verstehen halt nur insider  aber ist gut!


----------



## felixroxx (1. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe nen neuen Monty Lenker, Alu7075 T6, 221Titan (also einmal probe gefahren)
55 Euro plus 4,90 versand, Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe rote HS-33 fÃ¼r Hinten. 2004 Model mit dem stabilen Bremshebel. Der neue Hebel soll ja nicht grad der stabilste sein. Es ist ein Linker Bremshebel dran.
Etwa 1 Monate gefahren. Kratzer sonst nix dran.
Preis 59â¬


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe vorderes Laufrad: weiße tryall felge, 28 Loch, tryall disc Nabe, DT Supercomp disc Speichen, Schwalbe Nobby Nic Reifen (wie neu), Schwalbe xxlight Schlauch. 

Hatte keine Lust mehr, alle Löcher auszufeilen... deswegen der "unfertige look"...

Möchte noch 106,90 incl. Versand haben.

Die Magura Louise Bremse und ein 118x68er FSA Innenlager, stehen auch noch zum Verkauf!


----------



## mario1981 (2. Dezember 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt ist es dann auch mal gut...
> Ein letztes mal und jetzt bitte nicht wieder abspringen
> 
> Pros:
> ...



Hast PN!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Dezember 2007)

Ãhm nein habe ich nicht,und Rahmen ist leider schon raus,sorry 
Hatten uns ja schonmal darÃ¼ber unterhalten


----------



## mario1981 (2. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe meinen alten aber noch Top in Schuss FLD Trial Rahmen+Gabel bei ebay

Hier gehts lang--->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270193344832&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Dezember 2007)

So, Ich verkaufe meine Louise FR, da ich mir nach knapp 3 Jahren dann dochmal bissel Abwechslung gönnen und mir eine Hope trial zulegen möchte.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich mit der Louise nicht zufrieden bin.
Sie ist eine sehr zuverlässige Bremse, die noch nie gesifft hat und seit ich den deore/lx hebel dran hab auch einen festen und sehr konstanten Druckpunkt bringt, was leider mit dem Magura Hebel nicht der Fall war.
Hebel und Zange sehen bis auf leichte Gebrauchsspuren noch recht gut aus.
Die Beläge dürften ein halbes Jahr alt sein.
Hätte für das gute Stück ger noch 85Euro+Versand
Bei interesse, PN oder mail an [email protected]


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Dezember 2007)

*komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel, Schwalbe Big Betty gooey gluey Reifen (wie neu), Schwalbe xlight Schlauch. Laufrad wurde nur wenige Wochen gefahren.

Preis ist 349 plus Versand.

*Magura Louise FR* Scheibenbremse für vorne, 180er Scheibe ---> 103,90 inkl. Versand

*FSA Platinum Pro ISIS Lager*, 68x118, inkl. Kurbelschrauben --> 33,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Dezember 2007)

schwarze HS33 für hinten, mit braunen koxx Belägen, Schrauben und Schellen. 53,90 inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (4. Dezember 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt ist es dann auch mal gut...
> Ein letztes mal und jetzt bitte nicht wieder abspringen
> 
> Pros:
> ...



hey steht das angebot noch ? oder ist es schon verkauft ?????


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2007)

Sorry ist wie eine Seite vorher gesagt schon weg...


----------



## NewbTrialeR (4. Dezember 2007)

verdammt wer hats jehtz ich gehs klauen und lasse ihm mein bike da


----------



## Eisbein (5. Dezember 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> verdammt wer hats jehtz ich gehs klauen und lasse ihm mein bike da



komm nach berlin hier könntest du fündig werden  

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2092/2059238819_79430aee58_b.jpg


----------



## NewbTrialeR (6. Dezember 2007)

sack


----------



## markx (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits!
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger Trial-bike in 20". Wer was anzubieten hat, bitte kurz antworten!
Vielen Dank schon im voraus!

Markus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Dezember 2007)

Poste es noch in den Suche-Thread


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Dezember 2007)

markx schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger Trial-bike in 20". Wer was anzubieten hat, bitte kurz antworten!
> Vielen Dank schon im voraus!
> 
> Markus




könnte dir ein Megamo Pro 20" anbieten. Vorn und hinten HS 33, Frontfreilauf, usw. Wenn du interesse hast schickste mir einfach ne Nachricht. Bis denn


----------



## dane08 (8. Dezember 2007)

verkaufe:
echo disk only gabel
bj.06
20z
bilder per mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (9. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe Koxx Forkxx

Disc only ..Vb so 70 
Bilder auf anfrage ..


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Dezember 2007)

Habe 2 Disk abzugeben 

Magura 160mm 
10+1,45 Versand





Windcutter 180mm
Preis: 18+1,45 Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Dezember 2007)

Magura Louise FR is jetz bei ebay --> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140187179045&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123

und



ChrisKing schrieb:


> *komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel, Schwalbe Big Betty gooey gluey Reifen (wie neu), Schwalbe xlight Schlauch. Laufrad wurde nur wenige Wochen gefahren.
> 
> Preis ist 349 plus Versand.
> 
> *FSA Platinum Pro ISIS Lager*, 68x118, inkl. Kurbelschrauben --> 33,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## m4rt1n (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,
Ich verkaufe mein *Monty Magura 219*, modell 2007, um 400.- excl versand! NP war 720.-
oder abholung wäre besser !

Bin das bike seit feb07 gefahren, bis heute wo mein zoo phyton eingetroffen ist!!

Das bike hat natürlich gebrauchtspuren, aber nur am ramen hinten, von kleinen ausrutschern, und am lenker ein paar schrammen vom loslassen beim abstieg nach vorne , Die bremsen sind in 1a zustand(ca 1x im monat gewartet,und eingestellt,
reifen sind neu, felgen orginal und UNVERZOGEN,
die kette sollte noch nachgespannt werden.
sonst is alles noch orginal + minni-sattel(hab ich noch am 1 tag demontiert )

Bilder sind angehängt, detailfotos sende ich gerne per mail
Bei interesse schreibt eine mail an

a.wake(ät)chello.at

artikelstandort  Wien Österreich



Rock on


----------



## siemer (12. Dezember 2007)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/file...-a-jpg-nb.html 



Verkaufe Vracing Rahmen Preis Verhandlungsbasis


----------



## misanthropia (12. Dezember 2007)

habe auch eine Windcutter Disc abzugeben. die hat aber einen schlag,ist dennoch fahrbar fÃ¼r den dersich nicht daran stÃ¶rt. Bin damit selber gefahren, ich selber habs auch ausgehalten aber meine Begleitungen nicht  ich sag mal 7â¬ + Versnd nach eigener Wahl. Mit etwas Zeit investition kann man die auch richten, aber die fehlt mir. Schrauben incl, foto klemme ich mir sieht man ja oben. 
bei interesse bitte per PM melden, bin aber bis freitag selten online daher etwas geduld mitbringen.
sie wiegt wirklich 92gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (12. Dezember 2007)

siemer schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/file...-a-jpg-nb.html
> 
> 
> 
> Verkaufe Vracing Rahmen Preis Verhandlungsbasis




äm das geht nicht de zeigt nen error an


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Dezember 2007)

auch meine louise fr mit deore lx hebel ist jetz zu haben!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Louise-FR...oryZ9197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Dezember 2007)

Jeff Lenosky's Greatest Hits DVD
http://www.dh-productions.com/index.html

ging irgendwie am deutschen Markt vorbei. FÃ¼r 15â¬ gehÃ¶rt sie Dir.


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe:

Try All 20 Zoll Vorbau mit 25,4er Klemmung
Try All Kurbeln 160 oder 165 mm (weiss es nicht so genau)
RB-Bremsgriff Carbon für HS 33 mit rotem Hebel

Alle Artikel sind gebraucht aber voll funktionstüchtig.

MFG


----------



## dane08 (15. Dezember 2007)

"Try All Kurbeln 160 oder 165 mm (weiss es nicht so genau)"
steht das nich auf der rückseite vom gewinde wo das pedal reinkommt?


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Dezember 2007)

Muss ich mal schauen, bin jetzt aber gerade zu faul in die Werkstatt zu laufen.

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2007)

hÃ¤tte noch paar sachen die ich gerne loswewerden will, so kurz vor weihnachten...

*Magura HS 33 *altes modell, denke 03 oder 04 fÃ¼r hinten, Hebel rechts, neongelb, mit evo-adapter und bb (leider aber ohne die 2 befestigungsschrauben)
*Preis: 45â¬* VHB

*Louise Bremssattel (2001)* bei Bedarf mit einer Leitung
BremsbelÃ¤ge auch dabei und noh total iO
*Preis: 20â¬* VHB





und noch bissl was trial untypisches:

*CMP Sattel
Preis: 5â¬* VHB





*Amoeba Lenker-Vorbau-Kombo
Preis: 20â¬* VHB


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Dezember 2007)

Folgendes is noch zu haben:

*komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel mit breiter Aufnahme, spacer.

Das Laufrad wurde nur wenige Wochen gefahren.

Preis ist 299 plus Versand. Festpreis!

*Magura Louise FR* Scheibenbremse für vorne, 180er Scheibe ---> 99 inkl. Versand


----------



## raphael731 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
habe ein Kurbelpaar von Zoo. 170mm. Komplett neu. Wurden noch nie gebraucht vorher. Preis liegt bei 100 .
Komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## konrad (18. Dezember 2007)

hi!
verkaufe meinen Adamant '06 rahmen.
radstand:1095mm
tretlager:+55mm
kettenstreben:375mm

dazu gibts nen Monty Ti vorbau(150mm,30Â°) und ein Truvativ GigaPipe TeamSL tretalger(achse 128mm)

in verbindung mt dem hohen vorbau lÃ¤sst sich der rahmen extrem gut fahren.top handling,super VR kontrolle,geht super leicht aufs HR und durchdas hohe tretlager fÃ¼hlt sich der rahmen nicht so lang an,wie er ist!!!das bike is wirklich extrem wendig.















preis: 230â¬ VHB
bei interesse->PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4rt1n (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,
Ich verkaufe mein *Monty Magura 219*, modell 2007, um 400.-â¬ excl versand! NP war 720.-â¬
oder abholung wÃ¤re besser !

Bin das bike seit feb07 gefahren, bis heute wo mein zoo phyton eingetroffen ist!!

Das bike hat natÃ¼rlich gebrauchtspuren, aber nur am ramen hinten, von kleinen ausrutschern, und am lenker ein paar schrammen vom loslassen beim abstieg nach vorne , Die bremsen sind in 1a zustand(ca 1x im monat gewartet,und eingestellt,
reifen sind neu, felgen orginal und UNVERZOGEN,
die kette sollte noch nachgespannt werden.
sonst is alles noch orginal + minni-sattel(hab ich noch am 1 tag demontiert )

Bilder sind angehÃ¤ngt, detailfotos sende ich gerne per mail
Bei interesse schreibt eine mail an

a.wake(Ã¤t)chello.at

artikelstandort  Wien Ãsterreich



Rock on[/QUOTE]


----------



## luckygambler (20. Dezember 2007)

Verkaufe Magura Louise FR für vorne mit Hebel rechts. 
Brandneu befüllt und gecheckt! Absolut harter Druckpunkt!
Wenig benutzt und optisch gut in Schuss.
Fotos gerne auf Anfrage.
pm an mich
gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2007)

Wenn schon, denn richtig:
zusÃ¤tzlich zu den obigen Angeboten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4308004&postcount=3201

jetzt noch mehr, zur Weihnachtszeit:

*TRY ALL Vorbau*
25,4er Klemmung, 100mm, 7Â°


 


Preis: 12â¬ VHB

*TRY ALL Lenker*
25,4er Klemmung, ungekÃ¼rzte 740mm



Preis: 20â¬ VHB

*ROOX Vorbau*
25,4er Klemmung, 90mm, 25Â°



Preis: 10â¬ VHB

Leider ist meine Waage defekt, sonst hÃ¤tte ich euch noch die Gewichte gegeben...

*P.S.*
nochwas bei eBay
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160192560131&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006

fÃ¼r Forum-Mitglieder, die die bremse kaufen, gibt es bei Sofortkauf fÃ¼r nur 3euro mehr eine *Stahlflex-BrÃ¼cke* fÃ¼r die BremssÃ¤ttel dazu!


----------



## digo (26. Dezember 2007)

Habe jetzt mehrere neue Teile beim Ebay reingestellt, Bionic Rahmen, Magura Bremse mit Zubehör,ZHI Naben, Zhi Laufradsatz.
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZdigobike


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Dezember 2007)

moin verkaufe darkhorse rahmen ist so weit abgeschliffen und könnte lackiert werden oder einfach so lassen. dazu gibst ein KO-bikes tretlager in gold.
preis schlagt was vor.
bei fragen icq 275-930-875


en vorbau gibst auch noch da zu 100mm lang so ca 10 grad steigung wiegt 140gram oder einen try all vorbau 95mm lang und 7 grad steigung


----------



## luckygambler (27. Dezember 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Verkaufe Magura Louise FR für vorne mit Hebel rechts.
> Brandneu befüllt und gecheckt! Absolut harter Druckpunkt!
> Wenig benutzt und optisch gut in Schuss.
> Fotos gerne auf Anfrage.
> ...



jetzt bei ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300185428334&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## Lapierrer (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ich verkaufe hier mein Monty Alp X 219 chrom.Das Bike befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustandt.
Wer interesse hat bitte Pn. Schicke auch gerne dann Bilder.
Mfg Maximilian


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. Januar 2008)

hi, verkaufe mein 20" GU Typhoon short.

Hat alle Echo Teile (Felgen, Bremshebel usw.) in gold.

Vorne ist die HOPE TryAll montiert.

Hinten eine HS33.

Bereifung: Maxxis Creepy Crawler


Für genaueres oder Bilder bitte einfach anschreiben! (Bilder werden dann ganz frisch geschossen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (3. Januar 2008)

Ich verkaufe mein Koxx XTP Long weil ich mir für 08 mal was neues GÖNNEN wollte.

TryAll Felgen Vorne / Hinten 
TryAll Lenker 
Koxx Vorbau /Carbon mit Carbon Spacer 
Try All Reifen  V/H
Eno Freilauf 
TryAll Kurbeln 
Rohlhoff Kette 
Vorne u Hinten Magura Hss 33 mit rot Eloxierten Hebeln..

Rahmen hat übliche Gebrauchsspuren Unter Rohr ne Delle und ein paar Kratzer ..
Preislich...VHB Weiss ich selber noch nicht so genau ..macht mir eint faires Angebot ..

https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario/printImage?imageId=86458895&imageType=image


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Syntace Superforce Vorbau, 120mm lang, +-20Â° Steigung, nagelneu (Lenker einmal montiert und probegerollt)
Preis: 60â¬ VHB inkl. Versand nacht Deutschland.
Fotos auf Anfrage.


----------



## trialbock (4. Januar 2008)

VERKAUFE 
ACS ca 1 jahr alt gebraucht aber noch gut in schuss ...
Damit es nicht aufgeht habe ich es mit LOktite gesichert so wie es auch vom JAN (TRIALMARKT) empfohlen wird 






Monty 221 Stahl Gabel mit Magura 4 punkt aufnahme .. 
Leichte Kratzer an der seite / aufkleber Reste noch dran
sonst TIP TOP mit kralle + schraube







GABEL: 15 EURO 
ACS:10 EURO
Preis ist verhandlungsache ........EINFACH private nachricht an mich ..


----------



## curry4king (4. Januar 2008)

wegen dem ACS meld dich mal in dem einen thread mit selbstbau ritzel 22T


----------



## siemer (5. Januar 2008)

verkaufe meinen vracing rahmen mit üblichen gebrauchsspuren VHB


----------



## robs (5. Januar 2008)

siemer schrieb:


> [...] VHB



VHB=*V*er*h*andlungs*b*asis

Was ist denn die Basis der Verhandlung? Oder meintest du *V*er*h*andlungs*s*ache?


Sorry, der musste sein. Ich habe kein Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. Januar 2008)

robs schrieb:


> VHB=*V*er*h*andlungs*b*asis
> 
> Was ist denn die Basis der Verhandlung? Oder meintest du *V*er*h*andlungs*s*ache?
> 
> ...



Haha, endlich sagt das mal einer, ich hab mir das schon so oft bei posts gedacht, hatte es aber nie der Mühe wert gefunden, mich darüber aufzuregen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2008)

Wobei wir die Sache schonmal hier im Thread durchgekaut haben-ist aber schon was lÃ¤nger her.


----------



## Markustrial (6. Januar 2008)

*Vorbau* Try all, Länge: 170mm, Grad: 35°, Lenkerklemmung 25,4mm, leichte Kratzer, schwarz, 10
*Kurbeln:* Shimano Deore LX, ISIS, Länge: 175mm, mit Rockring und Ritzel 22 Zähne , 20
*Hinterrad:* Felge: Mavic D521 geöst, Breite: 26mm, geflext, Nabe: Shimano Deore LX mit Kettenspanner, Ritzel: 19, 17, 15, 14, 13, 12, 11 untersten Ritzel haben starken Verschleiß, 20
*Vorderrad:* Felge: Mavic Hohlkammer, Breite: 20mm, ungeflext, geöst, 32 Loch, 5


----------



## affenotto (6. Januar 2008)

moin, verkaufe eine völlig unbenutzte hope trial für das hinterrad. die scheibe ist 16 zoll groß. habe das teil nur einmal an mein rad gebaut und es passte nicht (der bremskörper berührte die speichen). hab wieder eine hs33 drann. verhandlungsbasis für die komplette bremse mit scheibe ist 170 euro + porto.
emails an [email protected]


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

du meinst 6 zoll oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2008)

Markustrial schrieb:


> ...ISIS...




Octalink


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Januar 2008)

verkaufe 4 kolben xt mit neuen koolstop belägen und ner 160er scheibe der bremshebel ist ein kleines bisschen ausgefräst bilder schicke ich gerne zu.
mach mir einfach ein angebot bremse ist im sehr guten zustand 2kratzer auf dem ausgleichs behälter. sonst tadellos

gruß marcel


----------



## roborider (6. Januar 2008)

HÃ¤tte da eingies anzubieten:


*Echo Urban* Gabel - Canti / Disk - guter Zustand, wenig gefahren - *65â¬*
Felge: *Echo 26"* '06 grÃ¼n 38mm, guter Zustand - *17â¬*
Felge: *Planet X BMF* blau 36 Loch - 38mm gebohrt und geflext 36 Loch - *12â¬*
Nabe: *Shimano LX* Gold 32 Loch non-Disc, guter Zustand - *8â¬*
Nabe: *Novatec* 36 Loch industriegelagert, non-Disc - *15â¬*
*Heatsink Backings* mit roten BelÃ¤gen, fast neu - *25â¬*
*Tange Steuersatz* schwarz 1 1/8" industriegelagert fast neu - *18â¬*

alle Preise sind VHB
bei Interesse bitte Nachricht, Bilder stelle ich noch rein


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Januar 2008)

hier mein 20" GU Trialbike ;-)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140196015851&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Januar 2008)

Folgendes is noch zu haben:

*komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel mit breiter Aufnahme, spacer.

Das Laufrad wurde nur wenige Wochen gefahren.

Preis ist 299 plus Versand. Festpreis!

*Magura Louise FR* Scheibenbremse für vorne, 180er Scheibe, im März 2007 NEU vom Händler gekauft,  super Zustand, nur ein paar Wochen gefahren ---> 93,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixroxx (7. Januar 2008)

Haette jemand Interesse an dem Koxx Hydroxx 20 Zoll, überlege ob ich meins verkaufen soll...es ist ca. 4 wochen gefahren also auf jeden Fall neuwertig..


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Januar 2008)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein Koxx XTP Long weil ich mir für 08 mal was neues GÖNNEN wollte.
> 
> TryAll Felgen Vorne / Hinten
> TryAll Lenker
> ...


----------



## MoYz1986 (7. Januar 2008)

So ... neues Jahr, neues Bike !

MÃ¶chte zu diesem Zwecke mein ECHO team loswerden.


Radstand: 1025 mm *EDIT: Sorry, verschrieben 1010 mm sind es !*

Schaft: 13,5 cm (EinschlaghÃ¼lse zu EinschlaghÃ¼lse Steuersatz -> bleiben drin)

Tretlager: +55 mm Ã¼ber Achse

Gewicht: ca. 2 Kilo


Der allgemeine Zustand ist gut erhalten. NatÃ¼rlich muss man ehrlich sagen, dass es ein paar Kratzer und LackschÃ¤den hat und eine kleine Beule (siehe Bilder) ! Ansonsten aber top ... fÃ¤hrt sich gut, technisch ok ! Keine Kontests oder extreme Sachen gefahren. ACHTUNG: Verkauf OHNE !!! Unterschutzplatte.


Preis: 150 â¬ VHB

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden unter: ICQ: 156482877 oder (MSN oder Mail)


Bilder:

*Bild komplett:*







(verkauft wird nur der Rahmen !!!)


*Beule:*













*Rahmen:*


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Januar 2008)

hi verkaufe hier mein darkhorse ist abgeschliffen der rahmen weil die lackierung nicht so doll war joar sind nicht die hammer sachen dran aber es fährt sich gut. und für einsteiger genau richtig vor allem für den preis. das einzigste was man brauch sind griffe, pedalen und ein kettenspanner schaltauge ist dran und ganz.
dachte so an 200VHB komplett versand muss ich noch gucken was das kostet






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Januar 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Folgendes is noch zu haben:
> 
> *komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel mit breiter Aufnahme, spacer.
> 
> ...



Bremse is verkauft!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Januar 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Bremse is verkauft!



Und Laufrad dazuverschenkt, weil ich so ein guter Kunde bin


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Januar 2008)

Habe noch eine wenig gefahrene Big Mammoth Felge (26") für Felgenbremsen, einen 50km am VR gelaufenen Big Betty und eine Juicy 3 fürs Vorderrad.
Und den Superforce in 120mm gibts auch noch.


----------



## siemer (8. Januar 2008)

verkaufe mei vracing übliche gebrauchsspuren 300vhb


----------



## TiiiTime (8. Januar 2008)

siemer schrieb:


> verkaufe mei vracing übliche gebrauchsspuren 300vhb



zeig mal bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kekz1337 (8. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hi verkaufe hier mein darkhorse ist abgeschliffen der rahmen weil die lackierung nicht so doll war joar sind nicht die hammer sachen dran aber es fährt sich gut. und für einsteiger genau richtig vor allem für den preis. das einzigste was man brauch sind griffe, pedalen und ein kettenspanner schaltauge ist dran und ganz.
> dachte so an 200VHB komplett versand muss ich noch gucken was das kostet
> 
> 
> ...



hast du ne tel nummer oder so wuerde mir das rad gerne ansehen komme aus lueneburg und vieleicht dann auch gleich mitnehmen...


----------



## TiiiTime (8. Januar 2008)

ich glaub er hat es bereits verkauft....weiss nich genau


----------



## kekz1337 (8. Januar 2008)

ja ich hoffe doch nich will gerade einsteigen und da war das ein super angebot


----------



## mtb-trialer. (9. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe Heatsink Backings. Preis VHB


----------



## stoked (9. Januar 2008)

Ryan Leech's neuester Streich:




CRUX DVD
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=87618


----------



## luckygambler (9. Januar 2008)

kekz1337 schrieb:


> hast du ne tel nummer oder so wuerde mir das rad gerne ansehen komme aus lueneburg und vieleicht dann auch gleich mitnehmen...



denk nicht mal dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (9. Januar 2008)

hallo ja hab ich ich schreib dir ne mail mit meiner nummer kennst du carsten aus lg muss ich mal sehen weil ich einen interesennten habe


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hi verkaufe hier mein darkhorse ist abgeschliffen der rahmen weil die lackierung nicht so doll war joar sind nicht die hammer sachen dran aber es fährt sich gut. und für einsteiger genau richtig vor allem für den preis. das einzigste was man brauch sind griffe, pedalen und ein kettenspanner schaltauge ist dran und ganz.
> dachte so an 200VHB komplett versand muss ich noch gucken was das kostet
> 
> 
> ...




verkauft!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bike Lane (11. Januar 2008)

Try-All Nuc Vorbau - Neupreis ca. 90 euro - will noch 55 euro inklusive Versand - Keine Gebrauchsspuren (ist erst ca. 1 woche alt) - 204 gramm








Try-All Punching Bar - Neupreis ca. 75 euro - will noch 45 euro inklusive Versand - Keine Grbrauchsspuren (ist auch erst ca. 1 Woche alt) - 272 gramm


----------



## trail-kob (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich trenne mich nun von meinem Trial steht seit letztem Sommer unbenutzt 

Zustand Schulnote 2 
Keine Dellen keine Risse
leichte Kratzer nichts grobes Bilder auf Anfrage
kein Einzelteilverkauf, das wird mir zu fummelig das letzte Stück noch los zuwerden.

Echo 2006 Rahmen Magura Aufnahmen
LX HTR Kurbel 22 Zähne
ViZ Forke 440mm
VR Hügi240 und Mavic X225 mit Maxis Minion 2,35
HR Chrisking ViZ 46mm Felge mit Maxis Minion 2,5
Kette Sram PC1 Tandem
Surly 19 Zahnritzel
Magura Hs33 hinten Heatsink Pads blau
V-brake vorn Spanish Fly Beläge
Zoo Lenker grün
Echo Vorbau 110mm 7°
ViZ Steuersatz

Gewicht 10,8 Kg 

Fangen wir bei 800 Eröffnungspreis an. 
Versand in einem Karton wo alles sicher und geschützt hineinpasst.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2008)

jake hörst auf oder was?


----------



## trialbock (12. Januar 2008)

trialbock schrieb:


> VERKAUFE
> ACS ca 1 jahr alt gebraucht aber noch gut in schuss ...
> Damit es nicht aufgeht habe ich es mit LOktite gesichert so wie es auch vom JAN (TRIALMARKT) empfohlen wird
> 
> ...



gabel kostet mit versand 21,60 euro


----------



## Trialside (13. Januar 2008)

Hab noch ne Magura Marta bei mir rumliegen. Details im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88278
Trialer bekommen natürlich noch extra Rabatt - is ja klar


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Januar 2008)

ich hab dich mal per icq geaddet


----------



## siemer (13. Januar 2008)

verkaufe mein vracing rahmen mit Ã¼blichen gebrauchspuren top in SCHUSS

300â¬ Verhandlungsbasis


----------



## TiiiTime (13. Januar 2008)

siemer schrieb:


> verkaufe mein vracing rahmen mit Ã¼blichen gebrauchspuren top in SCHUSS
> 
> 300â¬ Verhandlungsbasis



Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (13. Januar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> zeig mal bilder!



@ siemer: hat er schon mal gefragt kannst ja mal welche hier reinstellen zum bleistift wäre ja mal ne möglichkeit


----------



## siemer (13. Januar 2008)

vracing mehr bilder morgen
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/30r3-b.jpg


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Januar 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Folgendes is noch zu haben:
> 
> *komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel mit breiter Aufnahme, spacer.
> 
> ...



Ich verkauf die Teile auch einzeln (Nabe natürlich nur komplett, is klar ne?!)


----------



## TiiiTime (14. Januar 2008)

siemer schrieb:


> vracing mehr bilder morgen
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/30r3-b.jpg



sehr detailiert...!


----------



## stunner (14. Januar 2008)

hier noch ein paar Teile:

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZmono7582


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Januar 2008)

Hab da auch noch interessante Parts Und ne Bierzapfanlage

-Rohloff Trial Kette
-Race Face Diabolus Vorbau
-Azonic A-Frame Pedalen

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZkohlwheelz


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Januar 2008)

@ chrisking war da nicht auch mal ein big betty mit dabei wenn ja wie viel würdest du für den haben wollen


----------



## topsecretboy (14. Januar 2008)

Lefty LRS unter 1400g und mehr:
http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZtopsecretboy


----------



## TiiiTime (14. Januar 2008)

seit wann trialt man denn mit einer Lefty??? weg damit aus dem TrialVerkaufeThread...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (14. Januar 2008)

habt ihr nicht ein eigenes forum? kann bei den ebay angeboten nichts finden was hier passen würde also nicht angebracht das hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Januar 2008)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> also ich starte folgenden versuch.
> 
> hier in diesen thread kann jeder reinstellenwas er verkauft. einzige regel es sollten trialrahmen bzw trialparts sein.
> 
> ist die erste seite weis gerade nicht warum das mit dem zitiren nicht geklapt hat


----------



## gizRiCO (15. Januar 2008)

Moin!

Verkaufe 24 Zoll Trial Bike (singlespeed)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88442

Schönes Fahrrad, traurige Geschichte: Da ich aus der Arbeitswelt ausgestiegen und Schüler geworden bin, musste ich zwecks Bafög Inkasso mein Vermögen verblasen.  Der richtige Moment um meinen Fuhrpark auf Nummer 3 aufzustocken, den Traum den sich Sparhans vorher nicht erfüllen wllte. Da ich aber die letzte Saison komplett zum Skaten genutzt habe, kam ich nie dazu Trial zu erlernen.

Nun brauche ich Geld für eine Kurierpritsche und nach No2 (Kiez Pro) wird nun No3 versetzt:
Das 24UK habe ich zusammen mit trialmark.de selber zusammengestellt und dort bauen lassen.  (http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=24inch).

Details im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88442

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe noch eine wenig gefahrene Big Mammoth Felge (26") für Felgenbremsen, einen 50km am VR gelaufenen Big Betty und eine Juicy 3 fürs Vorderrad.
> Und den Superforce in 120mm gibts auch noch.



gibst den big betty noch


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, ist noch zu haben. Dachte an 20â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (17. Januar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja, ist noch zu haben. Dachte an 20 inkl. Versand.



wenn der big betty in 24 " ist.. dann hab ich ihn so ebend gekauft.. ^^ schreib mir ne pm wegen den restlichen daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

der ist in 26


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

und ich habe den schon na ja fast


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2008)

So isses. Tut mir leid.


----------



## TiiiTime (17. Januar 2008)

tztztz mr. mütze mal wieder gierig ohne ende


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

da hat man mal geld und will es auch ausgeben


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2008)

Habe noch einen Satz Louises 2003 anzubieten. Beide mit Metalgeberkolben. Vorne für 180mm IS und hinten für 160mm IS inkl. 180er Adapter. Scheiben 180+160 rund.


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Januar 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Folgendes is noch zu haben:
> 
> *komplettes Laufrad: *ChrisKing ISO disc Nabe, full heavy duty Version (Kassettenkörper aus Stahl, Stahlachse mit funbolts), schwarze DT supercomp Speichen, weiße tryall Felge, ausgefeilt, 16er Ritzel mit breiter Aufnahme, spacer.
> 
> ...



Laufrad ist verkauft!


----------



## luckygambler (18. Januar 2008)

hab noch n gut erhaltenen pitbull 05 rahmen in lang. 
würde den gerne gegen nen gleichwertigen kurzen trialrahmen tauschen.

gruss


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. Januar 2008)

So, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Verkäuferbewertungen:

Hab dem Herrn ChrisKing und dem Herrn Kingpin je eine Bremse abgekauft, beide sind verlässlich und flott in der Abwicklung  

jederzeit gerne wieder, danke.


----------



## D E N N I S (19. Januar 2008)

*Verkaufe:*

_O`neal Sound Helm _ einmal kurz getragen! 
Dann nie wieder, ich brauche ihn nicht mehr wollte dafÃ¼r eigentlich die 40â¬VhB haben!
IST schwarz,, Bilder gerne auf Anfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (20. Januar 2008)

hab noch nen Satz HS33 in gelb (nicht neongelb) inkl evo-adapter, brakebooster und bremsbelägen

sind vom "vor 05er" jahrgang


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe: 
Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250208195184&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=015

Hier: Für Dura Ace





FSA TITANIUM PLATINUM PRO + Schrauben




Ersatzschrauben fürs FSA Lager. M14


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> hab noch nen Satz HS33 in gelb (nicht neongelb) inkl evo-adapter, brakebooster und bremsbelägen
> 
> sind vom "vor 05er" jahrgang



jetzt auch mal mit bildchen:


----------



## misanthropia (21. Januar 2008)

biste dir mit dem Jahrgang wirklich sicher? haben Magura da nicht schon auf die integrierten Stellrädchen umgestellt oder war das erst ab 06


----------



## misanthropia (21. Januar 2008)

UND: Verkaufe gut erhaltene Monty 221Pro Gabel mit 4 Punkt und Disc aufnahme in Schwarz. Alu, gut erhalten. Mein Preis: 50â¬ incl Versand, wenn ich suche werde ich bestimmt auch eine Rechnung finden.
Gabelschaft ist nur um wenige mm gekÃ¼rzt. Weitere Infos so wie Bilder auf Anfrage.
Verkaufe die Gabel weil ich auf das TI Modell umgestiegen bin sonst wÃ¼rde ich sie weiterhin fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2008)

5 euronen ink. Versand:





Lochabstand 7-10cm


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2008)

Von mir gibts noch:
Superforce Vorbau, 120mm, 20Â°, neu, 50â¬ inkl. Versand
Big Mammoth Felge 26", wenig gefahren, 20â¬ inkl. Versand
Brakebooster, 2-loch, rot, 6â¬ inkl. Versand
Pedale, wie AlienII aber von Wellgo, schwarzer KÃ¤fig, frisch angefeilt, 13â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe sehr geile Azonic A-Frame Pedalen sehr geil flach. Lager laufen wie neu und es fehlen ledeglich 2 pins. Will wenigstens noch 25euro aber incl. versand.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Januar 2008)

hi verkaufe try all replica in rot hat einen kratzer von der blöden hauswand sonst tadellos. macht mir ein angebot. bilder schicke ich gerne zu.  

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. Januar 2008)

Lager und Schrauben sind weg!


----------



## memba (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
suche dringend Evolution-Adapter für meine HS33 um den Rat-Booster anbringen zu können. Wer also noch welche (1 oder 2 Paar) besitzt und sie nicht braucht, täte mir eine Gefallen, wenn er sich melden würde!

Vielen Dank


----------



## stunner (24. Januar 2008)

hier noch ein angebot:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130192802752&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003


----------



## Gralmaster88 (24. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab eine GIANT MPH 3 Scheibenbremse VR zu verkaufen 60 .

Wer Interesse hat, melden unter [email protected]

Gruß Stephan


----------



## kingpin18 (24. Januar 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=90408

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=90403&sort=1&cat=36

Bei interesse oder fragen PM


----------



## bike 20 (26. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe: Koxx Levelboss Rahmen (long), üpliche Gebrauchsspuren (kratzer am Unterrohr, eine kleine Delle am unterrohr).
der Perfekte einsteigerrahmen. Preis VS, bei interesse bitte PM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumitrial (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute!!!
Tausche Rahmen BT RAVen 6.0 Long gegen einen short Rahmen.(am liebsten Echo).
Der Rahmen befindet sich im Top Zustand und wurde nur 5Std gefahren,also wie Neu.
Außerdem hat der Rahmen noch Garantie bis Mai!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe Monty 221 Ti Modell 2006.
Zustand fast neuwertig.
Rahmen wurde neu gepulvert,Felgen TryAll,Griffe und Kette neu.
Bremse hinten Hope Mono Trial,Bremse vorne Magura Martha,Bodenplatte neuwertig,Eno-Freilauf




























Rad ist in einem Topzustand
Fragen bitte per PN


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2008)

die bilder kann man auch nicht gedreht reinstellen oder?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Januar 2008)

Hast sonst noch ein Problem,bei dem ich dir helfen kann
Gruss Peter


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2008)

die mini-hebe-bühne ist cool... sollte man haben wenn man ne bodenplatte hat

:-D


----------



## curry4king (26. Januar 2008)

ist die disk hinten net falschrum??


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> ist die disk hinten net falschrum??



jo... aber scheint so als obs nich alzuschlecht ist

an dem hier nämlich ist sie auch "falschrum"
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/435519/cat/500/ppuser/30003


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2008)

schickes Radl. Schad das ich schon 2 Ti`s hab. Wenn du es in einzelteilen Verkaufen willst sag bescheid.
Ich hätte da so ein paar sachen die mir gefallen würden (Ramen, Schutzplatte, Eno, Kurbeln)


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Januar 2008)

hab da noch ne schwarze HS33 für hinten im Angebot. frisch befüllt abzugeben.
beläge kommen auch dazu, nur booster und befestigungsschrauben fehlen.
auf wunsch leg ich noh nen schnellspanner dazu (halt nur ohne schraube...)

macht mir ein angebot, sonst landet sie bei ebay







p.s. die evo's sind bissl älter und haben noch die abstützungn aus alu...


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Januar 2008)

hast pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nornen (28. Januar 2008)

Verkaufe Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z., noch top in schuss 25 inkl. versand. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Louis Cypher (29. Januar 2008)

Haben will . Hast ne PM

Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## misanthropia (29. Januar 2008)

und hs33 Teile habe ich auch. Komplette Bremssets oder Einzelteile. Wer etwas braucht soll sich melden, ich schau was ich tun kann


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Januar 2008)

nix


----------



## Trial-o-mat (30. Januar 2008)

ich verkaufe nen ungefahrenen 2007er BT Raven longscale rahmen in weinrot, dazu noch nen RB brakebooster und ne Magura HS 33 07... des weiteren hab ich auch noch nen 100mm oversized vorbau und nen oversized downhill lenker mit geschraubten griffen. alles im neuzustand und ungefahren. und kettenspanner von point ist auch dabei. da ich leider nicht weis wie ich hier fotos reinbekomme sende ich die jedem einzeln zu der will. preis fÃ¼r alles dachte ich an 400â¬, aber da kann man auch noch drÃ¼ber reden. einzeln verkaufen geht auch

meldet euch unter [email protected]


----------



## ecols (30. Januar 2008)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> ich verkaufe nen ungefahrenen 2007er BT Raven longscale rahmen in weinrot, dazu noch nen RB brakebooster und ne Magura HS 33 07... des weiteren hab ich auch noch nen 100mm oversized vorbau und nen oversized downhill lenker mit geschraubten griffen. alles im neuzustand und ungefahren. und kettenspanner von point ist auch dabei. da ich leider nicht weis wie ich hier fotos reinbekomme sende ich die jedem einzeln zu der will. preis für alles dachte ich an 400, aber da kann man auch noch drüber reden. einzeln verkaufen geht auch
> 
> meldet euch unter [email protected]



Hast du nen Trialladen überfallen?


----------



## nornen (30. Januar 2008)

nornen schrieb:


> Verkaufe Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z., noch top in schuss 25 inkl. versand. Bei Interesse PN.



und verkauft...


----------



## franktrial (31. Januar 2008)

verkaufe DEVIL AIR rahmen Prototyp, mit scheibenbremsaufnahme unt cantisockel + innenlager von FSA, farbe schwarz.................2100 gramm (mit lager)
auch zu haben voderrad mit einer TUNE nabe,dt-swiss speichen 1.8mm und einer mavic x517 (aufgerauht).................668 gramm
preis gibt es auf anfrage, natürlich auch verhandlungsbasis 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24488
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24492
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24489
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24493
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24494
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24496
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24497[/URL
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24498"]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24498
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24495


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe TryAll Tretlager ISIS 128mm (inkl. Schrauben)

bei Interesse PM/ICQ 250473344

(sind nicht die Standart Lagerschalen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (1. Februar 2008)

Hab die Pedalen immer noch da liegen. Ich geh runter auf 20â¬ invl. Versand. Das doch ein SchnÃ¤pchen


----------



## la bourde (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hier die trial Teilen, dass ich verkaufen möchte.
- Rahmen JB zark 2005 neu, nie benutzt, mit Steuersatz,
Geometrie, (Yaabaa Bow ähnlich):
1085 mm
385 mm
+35 mm
Mit einen anderen Schaltauge !
230

- Scheibenbremse Avid juicy seven VR+HR IS 185mm Jahr 2007, wenig gefahren, Scheiben und Bremsbelägen neue 190

- VR Bremse magura HS33 schwarz Jahr 2004, neu, nie montiert, mit Evolution Adapter, ohne Bremsbeläge. 35

- HR Bremse HS 33 Jahr 2005 schwarz, sehr gut Zustand, ohne Adapter, mit blauen Heatsink Bremsbeläge fast neu. 60

- magura HS33 Halteschellen Guten Zustand. 15

- Magura HS33 Bremsleitung, neue. 10

- brake Booster Onza aus Carbone, 4 Loch, ultra steif, ein neues 32 und ein in guten Zustand 24

- neuen blauen Bremsbelägen Heatsink nie benutz 13

- VR Scheibenbremse Hope Mono mini IS 180mm,ohne Scheibe, sehr guen Zustand, Bremsbeläge wie neue. 80

- Tretlager  Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 113mm, guten Zustand. 30

- Bremsleitung Hope Type 2 (mini, mono mini; M4, mono m4;m6 ti), neue 25

- Scheibe Hope 190mm no-wave, sehr guten Zustand. 25

- Scheibe Hope A2Z Teppan yaki 180mm ( der Viz ist gleich), neu, nie montiert 15

- Scheibe Shimano 160mm SM-RT51, neu, 7

- Adapter Scheibenbremse A2Z IS -> IS +40mm 
12

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID HR (juicy, code) IS 160 mm 5

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID VR (juicy, code) IS 200 mm 5

- Kette KHE collapse, BMX Kette (1/2" x 1/8). 11

- Vorne Naben Woodman Bill LTC 28 Loecher CNC, neu 30

- Schwarze grips 5

- VR: Deore 28 Loecher Naben, schwarze Felge 42mm Tryall "single track", Ein Loch ist kaputt, die 6ste Schraube muss laenger sein, mit einer Schraubenmutter montiert. 40

-Steuersatz FSA sky pilote: ! Guten Zustand. Gabelkonus neu. 35

- Linke rote Kurbel FSA, collector: 10 


Die Preise sind ohne Versandkosten
Hier sind die Fotos

Gruss,


----------



## ravyGER (2. Februar 2008)

Nur schade das vom Rahmen kein Bild dabei ist.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

Habe auch immernoch paar nette HS33 bei mir rumzuliegen...










die schwarze ist fÃ¼r hinten, jedoch ohne booster und schrauben bzw. schnellspanner (kann nen schnellspanner abe gerne dazu tun)
VHB 40â¬

die gelbe ist komplett und funktionstÃ¼chtig. es ist keine neon-gelbe!!! eher post-gelb. da ist aber alles dabei!
VHB 90â¬

P.S. demnÃ¤chst bekomme ich noch ne silberne die weg soll... auch fÃ¼r hinten, hebel rechts


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Februar 2008)

@HST hast du auch einen einzelnen Hebel?

MFG


----------



## la bourde (2. Februar 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> Nur schade das vom Rahmen kein Bild dabei ist.



Stimmt !!
Hier hast du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @HST hast du auch einen einzelnen Hebel?
> 
> MFG



leider nicht... höchstens nen einzelnen hs11, aber der ist links. und alte hs24 hebel hab ich auch noch... sind aber äußerst unschön.

da fällt mir ein... nur hebel oder nur griff?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. Februar 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty 221 Ti Modell 2006.
> Zustand fast neuwertig.
> Rahmen wurde neu gepulvert,Felgen TryAll,Griffe und Kette neu.
> Bremse hinten Hope Mono Trial,Bremse vorne Magura Martha,Bodenplatte neuwertig,Eno-Freilauf
> ...



Rad ist verkauft!


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Februar 2008)

Ich meine einen kompletten griff.

MFG


----------



## biketrialer (3. Februar 2008)

verkaufe hoffmann trial mtb rahmen
radstand 1070mm, kettenstrebe 385mm, gewicht 1,6kg
3/4 jahr gefahren, guter zustand 
für 175 euro zzgl. versand

bei interesse PM


----------



## biketrialer (3. Februar 2008)

und eine chris king HR-Nabe, 32loch ist für 145euro zzgl. versand auch noch zu haben!

bei interesse PM


----------



## Gralmaster88 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich verkaufe meine hydraulische VR Scheibenbremse der Marke GIANT / Typ MPH 3

Die Bremse hat einige Gebrauchsspuren und am Ölbehälter befinden sich ein paar Kratzer. Technisch ist die Bremse in einem Top-Zustand, war sie bei mir zumindest immer.
Es befindet sich noch Öl in der Bremse, also könnt ihr praktisch sofort losbiken. 
An Flüssigkeit dürft ihr nur ausschließlich Dot 4 Bremsflüssigkeit verwenden.
Die Scheibe hat einen Durchmesser von  165 mm.

Einen wichtigen Hinweis möchte ich noch geben. Die Bremsleitung ist ca. 66 cm lang. Ihr solltet also vorher ausmessen ob die Bremse an euer Bike passt. Die Schraube die den Bremshebel fixiert fehlt leider, die müsstet ihr also ersetzen.

Die Bedienungsanleitung lege ich selbstverständlich bei.
Ich möchte die Bremse für 65  VHB verkaufen.

Zum Versand kann ich leider noch keine Angaben machen, mehr als 6,-  werden es wohl nicht sein.

Falls sonst noch Fragen sind, einfach mailen: [email protected]


Gruß
Stephan


----------



## biketrialer (3. Februar 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> und eine chris king HR-Nabe, 32loch ist für 145euro zzgl. versand auch noch zu haben!
> 
> bei interesse PM



VERKAUFT!


----------



## nornen (3. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Trial handschuhe
Groesse XS, Neu nicht getragen, mir sind sie ein tucken zu klein.
15 euro inklusive versand

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## ravyGER (5. Februar 2008)

Suche dringend eine HS33 mit Galteschellen und Brakebooster.

Meldet euch bitte bei mir ernn ihr sowas noch habt.


----------



## la bourde (5. Februar 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> Suche dringend eine HS33 mit Galteschellen und Brakebooster.
> 
> Meldet euch bitte bei mir ernn ihr sowas noch habt.



Hallo,


Guck hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4442569&postcount=3315
Fuer das HR HS33.

MfG,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nornen (6. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Connex Kette (Monty Ti 20 Zoll)
9,70 inklusive Versand
Kette ist neuwertig, weil nur einmal gefahren..


----------



## 221pr`v (6. Februar 2008)

also ich habe noch ne hs33 zuhause mit halteschellen allerdings ohne brakebooster.Brauchst du eine für vorne oder für hinten?


----------



## ravyGER (7. Februar 2008)

danke für eure angebote, hab ein gefunden.


----------



## Booomer (7. Februar 2008)

Verkauf mein Nicolai Street Trial Bike
Zur Anzeige
Nicolai BMXTB Trial






Preis: 930 Euro VB


----------



## Trialside (8. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe einen schwarzen Laufradsatz, der ein halbes Jahr im einsatz war:




VR:
Nabe: Formula mit Schnellspanner
Speichen & Nippel: DT Swiss
Felge: TryAll 20'' (30mm breit)
Zustand: einige kleine Kratzer - nix wildes; ansonsten noch ganz gut. KÃ¶nnte mal zentriert werden lÃ¤uft aber noch gut rund und die Lager laufen auch satt...




HR:
Nabe: VIZ Nabe mit Schraubritzelaufnahme
Ritzel: TryAll 12 ZÃ¤hne
Speichen & Nippel: DT Swiss
Felge: TryAll 19'' (42mm breit)
Kettenspanner: TryAll
Zustand: Die Felge hat ne mittelgroÃe Delle (Foto) ansonsten lÃ¤uft das Lager der Nabe noch satt. Den linken Kettenspanner hab ich etwas "erleichtert". Sieht nicht gerade professionel aus aber man sieht davon nicht viel. Felge wurde dreimal mittelstark angeflext. Die letzte Flexung liegt noch nicht allzulange zurÃ¼ck






Wenn ihr noch fragen habt - stellt sie ruhig...
Preislich wÃ¼rd ich mal 130â¬ mit Verhandlungspielraum nach unten festsetzen
Versand per Deutscher Post fÃ¼r 6,90â¬


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Februar 2008)

hi verkaufe von einem freund sein monty ALP 219 macht mir doch mal ein angebot ist sehr gut für anfänger. es sind neue monty reifen drauf hinten. das rad eine alex dx 32 felge hinten,  hat keine beulen oder risse bloß ein paar kratzer aber das normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

meldet euch per icq e-mail oder pn 

gruß marcel


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2008)

so ich hÃ¤tte da mal wieder was.

vorerst hab ich immernoch nen satz HS33 zu verÃ¤uÃern, demnÃ¤chst auch noch ne silberne fÃ¼r hinten.

sonst hab ich dieses tolle angebot fÃ¼r euch:

Louise 2002/03 mit Stahlflex-Leitung und 160er Scheibe. dazu alles an Besfestigungsmaterial. verkaufe sie da ich nun ne 2006er mit stahlflex gÃ¼nstig geschossen hab.



 

 




 

 


*
Preis: 55â¬ (inkl versand) VHB*


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Februar 2008)

@ HST ich hätte interesse an der HS33

schreib mir doch mal eine PN mit allen infos und daten.

MFG


----------



## Trial-o-mat (11. Februar 2008)

HS 33 '07 fÃ¼r hinten mit RB Brakebooster fÃ¼r 50â¬ (ungefahren)
Julie '06 Postmount ohne Adapter fÃ¼r vorne mit 2 Scheiben (160 und 180) fÃ¼r 50â¬ zu haben (ungefahren)
DH Lenker und 120er Vorbau (10Â°) mit oversized Klemmung fÃ¼r 30â¬ (ungefahren)

Bilder auf Anfrage

GruÃ Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Februar 2008)

Da ich mir einen neuen GU bestellt habe, steht nun mein 2005er Pittbull Rahmen zum verkauf.
Er hat die üblichen gebrauchsspuren, aber keine haarrisse und größere Dellen.
Geometrie: 1065 Radstand
                375  Kettenstreben

Der Rahmen is bekanntlich nicht der leichteste aber sicherlich einer der stabilsten also auch für härteren citytrial geeignet.

kann auf anfrage auch noch mehr bilder machen.

VB wäre 100 Euro, lass aber gern noch mit mir reden


davon abgesehn, steht auch noch die Louise 05er und eine 03er Julie günstig zum verkauf!!!


----------



## Gralmaster88 (12. Februar 2008)

Meine GIANT MPH 3 Scheibenbremse VR auf Seite 133 steht immernoch zum Verkauf. (Wäre in Sachen Preis, Leistung ein gutes Angebot)







.


----------



## biketrialer (13. Februar 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe hoffmann trial mtb rahmen
> radstand 1070mm, kettenstrebe 385mm, tretlager +-0, gewicht 1,6kg
> 3/4 jahr gefahren, guter zustand
> für 175 euro zzgl. versand
> ...




ist noch zuhaben


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe mein radel...

Koxx Hydroxx short   8,68kg
Hope vorne hinten

der Rahmen, Lenker, vorbau kommt alles neu
1000,-â¬ so wie es da steht


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Februar 2008)

ach, willste aufhören oder wie?


----------



## isah (13. Februar 2008)

Marko faehrt jetzt Rennrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Februar 2008)

man muss ja auch im alter fit bleiben...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> werd dieses Jahr auch 30...ohoh...sollte ich aufhÃ¶ren? lol


JaO   NeinO   VielleichtO               
Bitte ankreuzen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. Februar 2008)

bekomm am WE mein neues rad ...frisch aus Frankreich ... ist immer nett anfang des jahres was neues zu haben...das motiviert


----------



## elhefe (14. Februar 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ... ist immer nett anfang des jahres was neues zu haben...das motiviert



Wieder etwas, dass Frauen und Fahrräder gemeinsam haben...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. Februar 2008)

... 1....2.....3...... verkauft.... recht herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## DaPhreak (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

verkaufe unter anderem ne CNC gefräste Trial Kurbel von KCNC.
Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt






Noch mehr Infos hier


----------



## luckygambler (14. Februar 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> Da ich mir einen neuen GU bestellt habe, steht nun mein 2005er Pittbull Rahmen zum verkauf.
> Er hat die üblichen gebrauchsspuren, aber keine haarrisse und größere Dellen.
> Geometrie: 1065 Radstand
> 375  Kettenstreben
> ...



Falls jemand meinen langen 05er Pitbull haben will, dann nehme ich den kurzen. (vorausgesetzt der Zustand ist in Ordnung)


----------



## Bike Lane (14. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Koxx Boxx Rahmen so gut wie neu. Leichte Kratzer und kleinere Dellen am Unterrohr, sonst keine Gebrauchsspuren, bis auf Lackabplatzer an den Ausfallenden, sowie an der Kettenstrebe. Alle Aufnahmen wurden von mir Plangefräst und sind vor der Erstmontage sauber aufbereitet worden, damit die Lage nicht frühzeitig den Geist aufgeben oder Klemmen. Bilder folgen morgen. Der Neupreis liegt glaube ich bei 1600 Euro. Will noch 750 Euro für den Rahmen haben inklusive Versand.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Februar 2008)

CK Classic 32L: Ca. 4Std. gefahren, Absolut Neuwertig - 219â¬






Coustellier Saint Blaise Rahmen: trialÃ¼bliche Gebrauchsspuren, kleine beule an der kettenstrebe, kleine kratzer im Unterrohr, inkl. Steuersatz - 149â¬





Echo Kurbel Links ISIS 170mm: als ersatz.. - 6,66â¬





HÃ¼gi 240 32L: Mit leichten Ritzel-spuren, ansonsten top - 79â¬





Zahlbar per Ã¼berweisung oder per Paypal.
Alle Preise sind fÃ¼r selbstabholer oder +Porto


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Februar 2008)

hier die bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (15. Februar 2008)

darf ich fragen warum du den rahmen verkaufst?


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Februar 2008)

das tretlager ist mir zu hoch. werde wieder auf einen rahmen mit maximal +25mm gehen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Februar 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> das tretlager ist mir zu hoch. werde wieder auf einen rahmen mit maximal +25mm gehen.



Krank!!! mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen....vielleicht einfach mal ne weile fahren und sich an das bike gewöhnen


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Februar 2008)

haha. das is wirklich ne ecke zu krass. oh mann, ich will auchmal so mit geld schmeißen


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe ein Try all Freilaufritzel 18Zahn
Zustand: sehr gut, nur 2 wochen gefahren.
NP: 75   
ich hätte gern 30
die schöne try all originalverpackung und das abziehtool gibts natürlich dazu, hat ich jetz nur nich zur hand.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. Februar 2008)

Hätte einen DARKHOSE Trialrahmen zu verkaufen.
Der Rahmen ist vom Profi neu lackiert worden in Ferarirot.

Leider kann der rahmen nur noch mir Felgenbremse gefahren werden, da die IS2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahme abgerissen ist.
Soll den Rahmen für einen Freund verkaufen.

Also wer dennoch Interese hat?! PM oder Mail.
Bilder kann ich auch noch online stellen.

>>>P.S Meine Giant Scheibenbremse steht immernoch zum Verkauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  <<<

Gruß aus Menden


----------



## Tretschwein (16. Februar 2008)

Würde gerne einige Teile loswerden. Darum habe ich Anzeigen im Bikemarkt erstellt. Hier der Link dorthin: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=6794

Nicht alle Teile sind für Trialer interessant. Interessant wären jedoch:
-Tensile Urban Legend Kurbeln
-Tensile und Echo Rockringe
-eine linke Tensilekurbel
-Avid Ultimate Speed Dial Bremshebel

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2008)

Immernoch zu haben:
Syntace Superforce Vorbau, 120mm lang, 20Â° Steigung, 25,4 Lenkerklemmung, NEU, 40â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## felixroxx (16. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe auch mein Radel, Koxx Hydroxx Short (Full Disc), Neurad, 5 mal gefahren max. Hab mir das XTP2 zugelegt..
Kaufdatum ende November, garantie rechnung etc alles dabei
1350,-

Fotos http://rapidshare.com/files/92360784/Koxx_Hydroxx.rar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Februar 2008)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2088
dieses Innenlager hab ich zum Verkauf, mit Schrauben. Lag nur nen Jahr in meiner Werkzeugkiste, also neu. 50â¬. 




Desweiteren hab ich mir im Kaufrausch diese Rahmen angeeignet: Monty X-Lite von 2001 bis 2003. Beide Sind unter dem Sattelrohr gerissen, mÃ¼ssten dort also geschweiÃt werden. (Vorschlag:Wie vor kurzem im anderen Thread gelesen kÃ¶nnte ich die auch zum Lorenz Hoffmann schicken und der schickt die dann geschweiÃt zu euch.)
1 Rahmen gibtÂ´s fÃ¼r 20â¬ + Porto. Ich denke mal 10â¬.
Beide Rahmen gibtÂ´s fÃ¼r 30â¬ + Porto.
Das Gewicht liegt Ã¼brigens bei 1610gr und somit nicht/kaum schwerer als neue Rahmen. Wenn die keiner haben will bau ich daraus nen Tisch.


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Februar 2008)

kommt mir vor wie ne coca cola werbung....! alle wollen ihre kpxxfosen los werden...


----------



## nornen (16. Februar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> kommt mir vor wie ne coca cola werbung....! alle wollen ihre kpxxfosen los werden...



Die neue Cola dose von Monty, das Camel kostet immerhin 2200 euro...also och kann das Stahlmonty von von 1991 empfehlen..


----------



## TiiiTime (16. Februar 2008)

gibts den kamelrahmen eigentlich nun auch ma einzeln?


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Februar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> gibts den kamelrahmen eigentlich nun auch ma einzeln?



in Spanien ja  

der Krahnstöver hat ja noch bis zum 29.02 Pause... oder du fragst mal beim Lorenz Hoffmann...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Februar 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> CK Classic 32L: Ca. 4Std. gefahren, Absolut Neuwertig - 219
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soo nochmal mit bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (17. Februar 2008)

steige jetzt doch auf 20" um. hier der link zu meinen Bikemarktanzeigen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Februar 2008)

so, hab noch dieses laufrad im Angebot.

Try all 46mm felge, guter Zustand, läuft ziemlich rund, erst 1 oder 2 mal geflext
Hügi 240 Freilauf nabe, 100% funtionstüchtig, sollte aber mit singlespeedritzel gefahren werden, da sich mein kasettenritzel schon etwas eingefressen hatte, das is einfach zu schmal.

vb wären 80 euro, kann man aber drüber reden.


----------



## bike 20 (18. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe: Koxx Levelboss Rahmen (long), üpliche Gebrauchsspuren (kratzer am Unterrohr, eine kleine Delle am unterrohr).
der Perfekte einsteigerrahmen. Preis VS, bei interesse bitte PM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
immernoch zu haben


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Februar 2008)

rb design schienbeinschoner, 1 mal getragen, wie neu
25euro







shimano bb-un 73, gebraucht, lager wie neu
18euro







griffe try all, schwarz = neu, transparent = gebraucht (nicht ganz so sauber wie auf dem bild)
schwarz 5euro, transparent 4euro







bitte pm oder mail


----------



## biketrialer (18. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Hoffmann Trial MTB Rahmen mit IBS, 1075mm Radstand, Tretlager +2, Kettenstrebe 385mm, ohne Lackierung
Preis: 215 euro

bei interesse PM!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Immernoch zu haben:
> Syntace Superforce Vorbau, 120mm lang, 20Â° Steigung, 25,4 Lenkerklemmung, NEU, 40â¬ inkl. Versand



Verkauft!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Februar 2008)

Da ich auf 20" jetzt umsteigen werde, verkaufe ich meinen lieben esel 
Das Bike ist noch top in Schuss, der Rahmen hat zwar seine üblichen gebrauchsspuren, aber bei so einen schicken Rahmen vergisst man das schnell  (Delle am oberrohr, was jedoch nicht auf die stabilität auswirk sieht halt nur nicht schön aus  , und ein paar kleine krater und dellen am Unterrohr... Kann gerne genauere Fotos machen wenn das jemand wünscht..)
Ansonsten besitzt es so die "normale" Ausstattung, kann genauer infos dann per PM geben, will das Forum ja hier nicht voll schreiben 







Gruß Jan


ach der preis ist VHB


----------



## snake999acid (18. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe hier meine wenig benutzt Echo `06 Trial Kurbel. (ISIS) 
in Verbindung mit dem Hochwertigen Eno Trial Frontfreilauf (18Z).
Dazu gibt es noch den passenden Echo Rockring, welcher das Ritzel vor beschädigungen schützt.
Die Kurbel hat leichte gebrauchsspuren (kratzer auf dem foto zu sehen), diese sind jedoch minimalst.

Fotos sind in meiner bikemarkt Anzeige:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=95235

100 EUR sollten mehr als fair sein.


----------



## snake999acid (18. Februar 2008)

*Dazu kommt noch:*
Zu verkaufen steht eine HS 33 Hinterrad Bremse von meinem Trial bike. + Echo Trial Brake Booster!
Befestigt wird sie über eine 4 Punkt Aufnahme am Rahmen (oder mit einem EVO2 Adapter auf Canti Sockeln).
Dabei ist alles was man zur Montage am Trial bike braucht. und 4 wenig benutzt Brems-Beläge.
Die Bremse ist gebraucht, jedoch in einem einwandfreien Zustand!
 Das ganze soll 40 EUR kosten.

Bilder: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=95244


----------



## console (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,

verkaufe fast neues Trial Bike Echo Zoo 26 Zoll.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=280201937156&category0=&fvi=1

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoked (19. Februar 2008)

console schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> verkaufe fast neues Trial Bike Echo Zoo 26 Zoll.
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad! Aber das ist doch ein Pitbull oder??
Wobei das Bild vom Tretlager schon sehr irritiert... "Zoo!" und seitlich steht was von "Echo"! Da merkt man, dass die Bikes aus der gleichen Fertigung stammen.


----------



## TiiiTime (19. Februar 2008)

sieht auch aus wie coust...


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so ich hätte da mal wieder was.
> 
> vorerst hab ich immernoch nen satz HS33 zu veräußern.
> 
> ...



mal aus den tiefen gekramt... ist noch zu haben!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Februar 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> So, Ich verkaufe meine Louise FR, da ich mir nach knapp 3 Jahren dann dochmal bissel Abwechslung gönnen und mir eine Hope trial zulegen möchte.
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich mit der Louise nicht zufrieden bin.
> Sie ist eine sehr zuverlässige Bremse, die noch nie gesifft hat und seit ich den deore/lx hebel dran hab auch einen festen und sehr konstanten Druckpunkt bringt, was leider mit dem Magura Hebel nicht der Fall war.
> Hebel und Zange sehen bis auf leichte Gebrauchsspuren noch recht gut aus.
> ...




so, wie gesagt, das gute stück gibts immernoch. 
würd jetz einfach mal sagen 80
das ist sie definitiv noch wert!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> sieht auch aus wie coust...



Pitbull 04


----------



## Markustrial (20. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe zwecks Rahmenbruchs mein XTP ohne Rahmen (Hatte ein XTP2 drin)    

Ausstattung:
Gabel: Echo (2 Monate gefahren)
Vorbau: Echo
Lenker: Try all Riser silber
Bremsen: vorn: Julie  hinten: HS33
Felge vorn: Try all schwarz, hinten: Try all weiß
Kette: KMC schmal (2 Tage gefahren)
Kurbel: Try all  Isis 165mm

Verkaufe alles für 750 Euronen. Mit nen neuen Rahmen hat man ein echtes Topbike.

Bei Interesse pn, [email protected] oder unter 07192/934370.


----------



## biketrialer (20. Februar 2008)

verkaufe:
gelochte alex HR-felge (für 32 speichen) in silber für 25euro zzgl.versand
die felge ist völlig neu!

bei interesse PM


----------



## biketrialer (20. Februar 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe Hoffmann Trial MTB Rahmen mit IBS, 1075mm Radstand, Tretlager +2, Kettenstrebe 385mm, ohne Lackierung
> Preis: 215 euro
> 
> bei interesse PM!!



noch zuhaben


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Maxxis Minion 2.35 und DT Swiss EX 5.1D Felge, beides neu.

Wuerde beides fuer 50 Euro abgeben, seperat muesste der Preis halt ausgehandelt werden.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich verkaufe meine hydraulische VR Scheibenbremse der Marke GIANT / Typ MPH 3
> 
> ...




Haltet euch ran Jungs. 
Sie steht NOCH zum verkauf. Da ich Sie jedoch bald bei eBay reinsetzte solltet ihr euch beeilen!!!


----------



## cmd (20. Februar 2008)

@gralmaster:
du raffst es ni oder?
die bremse will KEINER haben PUNKT


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Februar 2008)




----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

cmd schrieb:


> @gralmaster:
> du raffst es ni oder?
> die bremse will KEINER haben PUNKT



Das geht och netter  

nix für ungut.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## cmd (20. Februar 2008)

ich entschuldige mich 
aber probiers wirklich lieber bei ebay ...


----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

cmd schrieb:


> ich entschuldige mich
> aber probiers wirklich lieber bei ebay ...



angenommen   

Also ich werd das Ding eh die Tage bei eBay reinstellen, dann hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiTon (20. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Koxx Coustellier



Schaltauge ist dabei.
Preis VHB
bei interesse PM


----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe unter anderem ne CNC gefräste Trial Kurbel von KCNC.
> Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt
> ...



Alle Preise gesenkt! Zuschlagen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Alle Preise gesenkt! Zuschlagen!



Also so richtig dolle ist das nicht 
Wiegen mehr und kosten mehr als vergleichbare kurbeln...


----------



## Schevron (21. Februar 2008)

wird noch nichtmal zum schnäppchen durch den eno


----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Also so richtig dolle ist das nicht
> Wiegen mehr und kosten mehr als vergleichbare kurbeln...



Welche sind denn vergleichbar? Also CNC gefräst und mit so nem Finish für weniger Geld?

Klar, 08/15 bekommst Du an jeder Ecke.

Also auf meiner Waage 618g incl. Freilauf. Ist das viel?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Welche sind denn vergleichbar? Also CNC gefräst und mit so nem Finish für weniger Geld?
> 
> Klar, 08/15 bekommst Du an jeder Ecke.
> 
> Also auf meiner Waage 618g incl. Freilauf. Ist das viel?



TryAll 400+195ca. Eno 

und die Monty wiegen glaub 380gramm...


----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> TryAll 400+195ca. Eno
> 
> und die Monty wiegen glaub 380gramm...



Und wie sehen die aus? CNC oder geschmiedet?

Ich kenn mich nicht aus, bin kein Trialer.


----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

So Jungs, hab grad mal hier geschaut: http://www.biketrial.de/index.html?target=front.html&lang=de


Die ENO wiegt 200g und kostet 115,-

Try All ist geschmiedet, nicht CNC gefräst und wiegt 430g bei 125,-

Macht dann 630g bei 240,-

Da ist meine mit 618g bei 199,- doch ein Schnäppchen, oder etwa nicht? Zumal die auch gefräst sind.


----------



## Fabi (21. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe:
WTB Weirwolf Reifen 26x2.5 -> Bikemarkt
Avid 160mm Roundagon Scheibe, neu -> Bikemarkt


----------



## isah (21. Februar 2008)

@DaPhreak KCNC hat halt in der Trial Welt nicht so nen Namen, ich finde den Preis aber auch Ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (21. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> @DaPhreak KCNC hat halt in der Trial Welt nicht so nen Namen, ich finde den Preis aber auch Ok...



Tja, das kann natÃ¼rlich sein. In der MTB und RR Leichtbauszene haben die mittlerweile schon nen Namen. Ich hab an meinem MTB auch ne Kurbel von KCNC. Bei meinen Fotos ist ein Bild davon.

Ich hab halt lieber was anderes wie der Mainstream. Aber wenn sich jemand ne Kurbel montieren will, die jeder 2. hat ist das ja seine Sache.

BTW: Die Kurbel kostet im Laden 309â¬â¦


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2008)

btw: geschmiedet >>> gefräst

(unnerdy translation: >>> means owns )


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Februar 2008)

das porblem ist wenn ich weis das z.b. die try all kurbel gut ist und hält und ich erfahrungen damit habe und die weniger kostet, dann würde ich mir ne kurbel die vom hörensagen hält und mehr kostet halt nicht kaufen.


----------



## biketrialer (21. Februar 2008)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> gelochte alex HR-felge (für 32 speichen) in silber für 25euro zzgl.versand
> die felge ist völlig neu!
> 
> bei interesse PM



verkauft!!


----------



## DaPhreak (22. Februar 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> btw: geschmiedet >>> gefräst
> 
> (unnerdy translation: >>> means owns )



BTW: Ich verstehe nicht, was Du damit sagen willst. Du sprichst in Rätzeln...

Falls Du damit sagen willst, dass geschmiedet = gefräst ist, liegst Du natürlich falsch 



mr.mütze schrieb:


> das porblem ist wenn ich weis das z.b. die try all kurbel gut ist und hält und ich erfahrungen damit habe und die weniger kostet, dann würde ich mir ne kurbel die vom hörensagen hält und mehr kostet halt nicht kaufen.



Wenn Du weißt, dass ein Toyota gut ist und besser hält als ein Lamborgini, kaufst Du Dir auch den Toyota .

Wenn Du weißt, dass ne Deore Kurbel gut ist und besser hält als ne FRM, kaufst Du Dir auch die Deore.

Tja, das ist dann eben der Unterschied zwischen uns 


Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion führen. Was ich halt echt schei$$e finde, ist, dass hier einfach reingeblökt wird, dass die Kurbel irgendwie sein soll, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Oder kennt die Kurbel einer von Euch und kann was Schlechtes sagen?

Ich würde die Kurbel gerne verkaufen. Sie ist gut, schön, leicht und auch was besonderes, weil sie nun mal nicht jeder hat.

Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, ist das seine private Sache. Mir und anderen hier die Kurbel madig machen zu wollen ist einfach nur voll daneben. Ihr geht doch auch nicht an nen Laden, und schreibt mit nem Edding Eure Meinung auf die Schaufensterscheibe, nur weil irgendwas für EUCH!! nicht passt, oder? Ätzend sowas!

Edit: Hab nochmal ein Bild auf der Waage gemacht


----------



## stoked (22. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> BTW: Ich verstehe nicht, was Du damit sagen willst. Du sprichst in Rät*s*eln...


Er meint damit, dass "geschmiedet" besser als "gefräst" ist.

Finde deine Kurbel auch recht ansehlich. Und wenn sie für den Trialsport konzipiert ist, sollte sie doch auch halten! Generell macht die Firma schon ordentliche Sachen.


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2008)

ENO Trial wiegt 200g also is das Gewicht der Kurbel nur von Monty geringer.
Also ich glaub die können was.


----------



## DaPhreak (22. Februar 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ENO Trial wiegt 200g also is das Gewicht der Kurbel nur von Monty geringer.
> Also ich glaub die können was.



Welche Monty meinst Du denn? Die 231 TI/05? http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Antrieb/55012316

Die kostet auch immerhin 129,- ohne Ritzel.

Und wenn Du jetzt den Preis des ENO Freilaufs (115,-) von meiner Kurbel abziehst, landest Du bei 84 für die nackten Kurbeln (Bei pitwalk: 309 - 115 = 194). Eigentlich zu billig für so ein edles Teil.

Ich fahr nächste Woche erst mal in Urlaub und danach hau ich das Ding in die Bucht. Ma gugge, was da raus springt.


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Welche Monty meinst Du denn? Die 231 TI/05? http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Antrieb/55012316
> 
> Die kostet auch immerhin 129,- ohne Ritzel.
> 
> ...



ich mein die monty x-lite mit 398g. leichtere gibts nicht.
Keine Angst, mir gefallen deine Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (22. Februar 2008)

DaPhreak schrieb:


> Mir und anderen hier die Kurbel madig machen zu wollen ist einfach nur voll daneben. Ihr geht doch auch nicht an nen Laden, und schreibt mit nem Edding Eure Meinung auf die Schaufensterscheibe, nur weil irgendwas für EUCH!! nicht passt, oder? Ätzend sowas!



Du bist hier in einem öffentlichen Forum und nicht in der Fußgängerzone.
Hier schreibt nun mal jeder seine Meinung rein, wie es ihm gerade in den Sinn kommt, wenn du das nicht verträgst, darfst nichts hier rein schreiben.


----------



## andi87 (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Im Angebot ist ein Mike Bike mit den folgenden Rahmen-Geo-Daten: 
WB: 1090mm, Tretlager: +30mm, Kettenstreben: 380mm, Lenkwinkel: 71,5Â°
Das Rad ist fast komplett, lediglich Kettenspanner, Innenlager und Kurbel fehlen. 
- HR-Laufrad: King Sinlgespeed Hub mit 15er Ritzel (neu geÃ¶lt), DT 2-1.8-2 Speichen, neue weiÃe Try All Felge mit 128 zusatzbohrungen (spart ca. 100gramm und hÃ¤lt wie ohne Bohrung.)
- VR-Laufrad: Echo Nabe, DT 2-1.8-2 Speichen, Mavig XM 321 Felge
- Echo Control Gabel (fast neu)
- FSA Steuersatz
- Spezialiced Vorbau (100mm, 10Â°) mit Monty Lenker (680mm)
- HS 33 hinten (rechts, wenn gewÃ¼nscht auch links)
- Hope Mono Trial vorne, nicht auf dem Bild mit dabei! (links mit 160mm Magura Marta Leichtbauscheibe, wenn gewÃ¼nscht kann ich auch eine Marta Bremse mit Bremshebel rechts verbauen)
- Rohloff Trial Kette
- Conti Supersonic 2.1 vorne 
- Conti Vertical 2.3 mit DH-Schlauch hinten.
Das Rad ist in super Zustand. Der Rahmen besitzt eine +40mm Discaufnahme, welche etwas bearbeitet wurde, da der fette Hope Bremssattel in der kleinen AusfÃ¼hrung (kleinere Scheibe) sonst keinen Platz hÃ¤tte. Also nur optisch.
Verhandlungsbasis: 900â¬
GruÃ
Andi


----------



## DaPhreak (22. Februar 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Du bist hier in einem öffentlichen Forum und nicht in der Fußgängerzone.
> Hier schreibt nun mal jeder seine Meinung rein, wie es ihm gerade in den Sinn kommt, wenn du das nicht verträgst, darfst nichts hier rein schreiben.



Klar, aber dann schreib ich halt meine Meinung darüber im Anschluss dazu. Das dürfte ja dann auch erlaubt sein, oder?

Ich will ja niemandem seine Meinungsäußerung verbieten. Aber hier gehts ums Verkaufen von Komponenten. Wenn jetzt jeder meint, zu jedem Teil das hier verkauft wird, seine Meinung aufschreiben zu müssen wirds richtig lustig. Vor allem, wenn man keinen blassen Dunst hat, um was es sich überhaupt genau handelt.

Wie sagt Dieter Nuhr


----------



## florianwagner (22. Februar 2008)

alter, bei uns hat jeder "dunst" und bei uns wird auch jeder schei§§ komentiert und vor allem neue, unbekannte teile werden grundsätzlich erst mal schlecht gemach (was der bauer nicht kennt)egal ob die schon verkauft wurde oder nicht. madig werden die kurbeln dadurch nicht und wenn jemand die kaufen will macht er das auch, oder stell die dinger einfach bei ebay rein und gut ist, die sind ja nicht schlecht und der preis ist auch ok (ich nehme mal an die kurbeln sind absolut neuwertig)


----------



## Fabi (22. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35 faltbar, Neu -> Bikemarkt


----------



## isah (22. Februar 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> alter, bei uns hat jeder "dunst" und bei uns wird auch jeder schei§§ komentiert und vor allem neue, unbekannte teile werden grundsätzlich erst mal schlecht gemach (was der bauer nicht kennt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (23. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe DT Swiss 240s. Preis VB.













Eine Disk montage ist nicht mehr möglich. Ein abgebrochener gewindebohrer steckt drin.


----------



## Tretschwein (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo, hier noch einmal Fotos der Artikel, die ich im Bikemarkt (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=6794) anbiete und die für einen ordentlichen Trialer interessant sein dürften:


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe meinen Echo Vorbau  130mm/15°
bin ihn nur 2 wochen gefahren und hab mir dann zwecks umstieg auf mein GU einen passenderen zugelegt.
der vorbau hat quasi keine gebrauchsspuren, ist also so gut wie neuwertig und hat auch noch garantie (gekauft am 08.01.08)
gekostet hat er 45 euro+versand, hätte gern noch 35+versand, also so 38 euro


----------



## Eisbein (24. Februar 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96355 

dazu hab ich noch magura klein teile. Komplettes Evo2 befestigungsset, standartbremsbeläge und blaue Koxx Bloxx. Wer was haben will, einfach mal ne PM schreiben. Preis hab ich noch kein im Kopf für die kleinteile...


----------



## TiiiTime (24. Februar 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> Verkaufe meinen Echo Vorbau  130mm/15°
> bin ihn nur 2 wochen gefahren und hab mir dann zwecks umstieg auf mein GU einen passenderen zugelegt.
> der vorbau hat quasi keine gebrauchsspuren, ist also so gut wie neuwertig und hat auch noch garantie (gekauft am 08.01.08)
> gekostet hat er 45 euro+versand, hätte gern noch 35+versand, also so 38 euro



was hast du dir für einen geholt? ich fahr auch gu un dbin noch am überlegen welchen ich holen soll!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Februar 2008)

Bitte nicht wieder eine ellenlange Diskusion wie oben, das ist der Verkaufe Thread, und es bringt nichts wenn wenn auf eine Seite nur 5 Angebote kommen und der Rest Diskusion ist.
DafÃ¼r gibt es die PN-Funktion, aber da das hier eine Angelegenheit von allgemeinem Interesse ist, ist es gut wenn's im Forum steht, dann aber hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322000
Ich alte Mecker-tante 
Martin


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. Februar 2008)

leicht gebauter Marktschreier sucht einsame, reiche Lady zum Nabe verlegen!

hinteres Laufrad:

chris king single speed schwarz inkl fast neuem 15er Surly-Ritzel
TryAll Felge schwarz
DT Swiss Comp Speichen

die Nabe ist in Penthouse-Zustand: vor dem Trial-betrieb habe ich sie ordentlich eingefahren und dann wurde sie alle 3 Monate von mir mit dem CK Spezialwerkzeug auseinandergenommen und mit feinsten Ölen gesalbt - ging nicht ein einziges Mal durch, aus oder fremd.

Preis: 280 euro inkl Versand - das ist keine VHB - also: verheiratete Männer, Perverse oder Fakes spart euch die Mühe.

Bilder nur auf Anfrage - ich bin anständig...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Februar 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> leicht gebauter Marktschreier sucht einsame, reiche Lady zum Nabe verlegen!
> 
> hinteres Laufrad:
> 
> ...



Der gute  hat eindeutig zuviel Zähennägel geraucht...


----------



## LauraPalmer (25. Februar 2008)

ich mußte auf die Zähennägel zurückgreifen - an die richtigen Zehennägel kam ich wegen des vorherrschenden umlauteren Wettschreibbewerbs nicht ran... Danke für die Dudenempfehlung im Grazvideothread


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. Februar 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> ich mußte auf die Zähennägel zurückgreifen - an die richtigen Zehennägel kam ich wegen des vorherrschenden umlauteren Wettschreibbewerbs nicht ran... Danke für die Dudenempfehlung im Grazvideothread



 Wer auf dem Stein sitzt sollte nicht mit Glashäusern werfen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Februar 2008)

verkaufe meinen Try All NUC Helm
paar monate gefahren
grÃ¶Ãe L
NP 39 euro
ich will noch 20â¬+3.90â¬ porto haben


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. Februar 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Da ich auf 20" jetzt umsteigen werde, verkaufe ich meinen lieben esel
> Das Bike ist noch top in Schuss, der Rahmen hat zwar seine üblichen gebrauchsspuren, aber bei so einen schicken Rahmen vergisst man das schnell  (Delle am oberrohr, was jedoch nicht auf die stabilität auswirk sieht halt nur nicht schön aus  , und ein paar kleine krater und dellen am Unterrohr... Kann gerne genauere Fotos machen wenn das jemand wünscht..)
> Ansonsten besitzt es so die "normale" Ausstattung, kann genauer infos dann per PM geben, will das Forum ja hier nicht voll schreiben
> 
> ...




um es mal nach vorne zu holen


----------



## Trialside (26. Februar 2008)

Immer noch zu verkaufen: Schwarzer  20'' Laufradsatz

Neuer Preis: 110â¬ incl. Versand


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Februar 2008)

Zum Verkauf steht dieses schöne 20" Bike des Deutschen Junioren Meisters. Der Rahmen ist gerade mal 1 Monat alt und wurde nur für die letzten beiden DM Läufe benutzt, daher hat er nur eine winzige Delle/Lackplatzer an der Strebe. Das Bike ist einem guten Zustand und hat keine Risse. 

Der Preis liegt bei 550 VHB !!!! Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2008)

Magura Louise 2004 mit Metalgeberkolben.
Vorne (IS2000) fÃ¼r 180mm und hinten fÃ¼r 160mm Scheibe + Adapter auf 180.
Scheiben: 180+160mm Magura Rundscheiben 180mm Wavescheibe.
Ein Paar neue BelÃ¤ge gibts dazu, die OriginalbelÃ¤ge sind aber noch in Ordnung. Bremse ist entlÃ¼ftet, aber der Druckpunkt nicht super hart, da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit Magura habe. 
Preis: 75â¬ inkl. Versand als VHB


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe Chris King Steuersatz in So Blau Türkis für 1 1/8 im hervorragenden Zustand. Selbst Ahead Kappe hat kein Kratzer. Will noch 80 incl. Versand für. Und die Pedalen habe ich immer noch von Azonic für die will ich noch 20 incl. Versand. Meldet euch






[/QUOTE]


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2008)

da denächst ein neues laufrad bei mir ansteht will ich mein jetziges schonmal anbieten. 
Felge: ECHO 39mm 36loch (auch als VR gut brauchbar)
Nabe: Shimano Deore Disc mit starrem "Freilauf"
Speichen: DT Swiss competiton schwarz.

vorab bild:


----------



## D E N N I S (27. Februar 2008)

*Verkaufe:*
CHRIS KING CLASSIC(schwarz)LAUFRAD Hinten , die King ist ein halbes Jahr alt werde diese noch einspeichen lassen in eine Try All Felge (schwarz), wird dann noch professionell zentriert von einem Fachmann!  Bilder gerne auf Anfrage!!!

DT Hügi 240(matt rot) Laufrad hinten mit einer blauen Echo Felge, sehr gut erhalten, wurde auch kaum gefahren!! Natürlich alles eingspeicht
Bilder auf Anfrage!!!


DT Hügi 240 (silber) Laufrad vorne mit einer blauen Echo Felge!
sehr gut erhalten wurde auch kaum gefahren, Naatürlich auch eingespeicht!!
Bilder auf Anfrage  


Preis: Macht mir Vorschläge für die Laufräder würde sie ungern unterm Preis weggeben, da sie wie beschrieben noch sehr gut erhalten sind!!!

Also einfach anschreiben!!!! ich bin abends immer online und maile dann auch zurück!!!!


----------



## Markustrial (28. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe mein XTP 

Ausstattung:
Gabel: Echo (2 Monate gefahren) schwarz Disc Aufnahme
Vorbau: Echo
Lenker: Try all Riser silber
Bremsen: vorn: Julie hinten: HS33
Felge vorn: Try all schwarz, hinten: Try all weiß
Kette: KMC schmal (2 Tage gefahren)
Kurbel: Try all Isis 165mm
Rahmen hat einige Kratzer und Dellen
Verkaufe alles für 750 Euronen VHB. 

Außerdem zu verkaufen ein XTP2 Rahmen. Unterrohr ist ca. 5cm gerissen. Rahmen ist 3/4 Jahr gefahren. Hab schon mal beim Lorenz nachgefragt. Der würde ein Unterrohr neu einziehen können. 100Euro VHB

Bilder gibts auf Anfrage

Bei Interesse [email protected] oder unter 07192/934370.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

verkaufe hinteres Laufrad:

chris king single speed schwarz 32L inkl fast neuem 15er Surly-Ritzel
TryAll Felge schwarz
DT Swiss Comp Speichen
TryAll Reifen (etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Profils ist noch drauf) - auf Wunsch geb ich noch einen abgefahrenen TryAll VR-Reifen dazu

die Nabe ist hervorragenden Zustand: vor dem Trial-betrieb habe ich sie ordentlich eingefahren und dann wurde sie alle 3 Monate von mir mit dem CK Spezialwerkzeug auseinandergenommen und gewartet. Freilaufkörper hat keinerlei Einkerbungen - bin ausschließlich mit breiten Ritzeln gefahren.


Preis jetzt: 250 euro inkl Versand


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. Februar 2008)

verkauft...


----------



## NewbTrialeR (29. Februar 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Zum Verkauf steht dieses schöne 20" Bike des Deutschen Junioren Meisters. Der Rahmen ist gerade mal 1 Monat alt und wurde nur für die letzten beiden DM Läufe benutzt, daher hat er nur eine winzige Delle/Lackplatzer an der Strebe. Das Bike ist einem guten Zustand und hat keine Risse.
> 
> Der Preis liegt bei 550 VHB !!!! Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich.



tauscht du es gegen ein Monty 219 ALP ein xD ? oda mit noch ein wenig geld oben druff xDD


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> tauscht du es gegen ein Monty 219 ALP ein xD ? oda mit noch ein wenig geld oben druff xDD



Sorry aber das Bike ist leider schon weg


----------



## isah (29. Februar 2008)

Schade, hoerte sich ja wie'n gutes Geschaeft an. Ein wenig Geld oben drauf haette es ja auch noch gegeben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Schade, hoerte sich ja wie'n gutes Geschaeft an. Ein wenig Geld oben drauf haette es ja auch noch gegeben.



Wenn einem Antiquitäten gefallen ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Februar 2008)

ich hät ja mein altes diamant im angebot, ne nilsi


----------



## Lapierrer (1. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe hier mein Monty 221 Pro. Der Rahmen wurde neu matt schwarz lackiert.
Ansonten hab ich nagelneue Teile verbaut.
Bilder und Preis gibts auf anfrage.
Mfg Maximilian


----------



## KermitB4 (1. März 2008)

Willst doch nicht mit Trialen anfangen?

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2008)

mensch jungs, 
will denn keiner die *louise *haben... die arme fÃ¼hlt sich schon so allein gelassen, dass ich sie nur gerade so davor retten konnte sich selber die *stahlflex *mit der *160er scheibe* durch zu schneiden um elendlich auszu"royal-blood"en. 
dabei hat sie noch volle leistung und hat super funktioniert.




 

 




 

 


*
Preis: 55â¬ (inkl versand) VHB*


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. März 2008)

Hej,
verkaufe meinen gebrauchten Coust-Rahmen. Er ist soweit in gutem Zustand. ein paar Kratzer 2 kleine Dellen aber keine Risse. Alle Gewinde sind in einem top Zustand! Das gleiche gilt fürs Steuerrohr. Für 160:

























An sonsten hätte ich ich noch einen Echo Vorbau 130mm x 15° Steigung! Preis ist Verhandlungssache:









mfg
Flo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2008)

Das Leben ist so ungerecht...


----------



## hst_trialer (3. März 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> mensch jungs,
> will denn keiner die *louise *haben... die arme fühlt sich schon so allein gelassen, dass ich sie nur gerade so davor retten konnte sich selber die *stahlflex *mit der *160er scheibe* durch zu schneiden um elendlich auszu"royal-blood"en.
> dabei hat sie noch volle leistung und hat super funktioniert.
> 
> ...





ab sofort auch bei ebay erwerblich!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160214393324&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

wow...dann haben wir endlich ruhe *g*


----------



## hst_trialer (3. März 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> wow...dann haben wir endlich ruhe *g*



welch sinnlos kommentar kommt da allwieder daher geeilt...? 

ich bin halt auch froh wenn sie weg ist, wäre halt schade sie vergammeln zu lassen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

ja das stimmt schon, aber ich denke wenn den Artikel nach dem 2. mal posten hier keiner kauft, dann auch nicht nach dem 4. mal.
da sollte man sich andere Absatzwege überlegen 

Hat nen bisschen was von Bart Simpson der mehrmals gegen den elektrodraht fasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (4. März 2008)

nochmal der Try all helm für 20 im angebot, größe L, sonst geht er in die bucht.


----------



## TiiiTime (6. März 2008)

Verkaufe  *Vorbau Try All N.U.C. 105mm 15Â° (25.4mm)*

Vorbau hat nur leichte Kratzer und ist in einem super Zustand!
Wer Bild sehen mÃ¶cht bitte per PM kontaktieren!

*Preis: 20,- â¬ + Versand* (dÃ¼rfte nich viel sein)


----------



## Bike Lane (6. März 2008)

hier mal meine bikemarkt anzeigen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014

heute abend kommen noch mehr teile dazu!


----------



## ringo667 (6. März 2008)

Louise FR 180mm bei Ebay


----------



## mario1981 (7. März 2008)

Mein Bike bei ebay,da ich keine Zeit mehr dafür habe  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270217745079&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## Steffler (7. März 2008)

Hi ich verkaufe ein 20" Koxx levelboss Voll Funktionstüchtig  hat neuen freilauf!  hinten HS33 vorne ne Louis Disc bremse Try all felgen + naben  Try all lenker + Vorbau 
Nur das die kurbelachse is bissl krumm aber hat mich nie gestört und die kann mann ja auch auswechseln! 

Preis ist 400  meldet euch unter tel:  02842/9032610

oder ICQ:317-498-724
mfg steffen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. März 2008)

Hab hier auf Ebay ne schicke Hope Floating Disc in 200mm und die dazugehörigen Tuning Deckel... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140213560015&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. März 2008)

Immer noch zu haben

Neuer Preis! VHB 500â¬





Ist noch viel ZubehÃ¶r dabei!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. März 2008)

Da jetzt doch alles anders geworden ist als geplant und man Kompromisse machen muss, trenne ich mich hiermit von meiner VR-Scheibenbremse, die da wÃ¤re eine Avid Juicy Five mit 203mm Windcutter Scheibe. Optischer Zustand ist gut, Leistung auch. BelÃ¤ge sind noch die Originalen drin. Ist schÃ¶n bissig und dosierbar.




80 Euro ink. Versand.




Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. März 2008)

Coustellier Rahmen, hat paar Dellen und Kratzer, Gewinde sind alle noch gut.
Ist Ã¼ber dem Schaltauge angerissen, ist aber schweiÃbar!!
Gut fÃ¼r Leute die anfangen wollen, noch nich wissen ob es ihr Sport ist und nicht gleich in einen 400 euro Rahmen investieren.

55 Euro inkl. Versand.








Sorry fÃ¼r die groÃen Bilder,


Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. März 2008)

Und schwupp, Rahmen ist weg!


Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (9. März 2008)

Verkaufe:

CNC-Bremshebel schwarz "Zoo!" fÃ¼r die aktuellen Magura HS33 Modelle ab Baujahr 2005. 29 Gramm

Hebel wurde 2 Stunden gefahren und ist bis auf ein paar minimale Kratzerchen noch neuwertig.

Kein Sturz oder Ã¤hnliches...

Neupreis: 30 â¬

Jetzt fÃ¼r: 20 â¬ zzgl. Versandkosten


----------



## felixroxx (10. März 2008)

Verkaufe Koxx Hydroxx Rahmen Short, Neu
evtl. auch als Rahmen Kit zu haben (Koxx Gabel, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Lenker etc)

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Magura Louise 2004 mit Metalgeberkolben.
> Vorne (IS2000) fÃ¼r 180mm und hinten fÃ¼r 160mm Scheibe + Adapter auf 180.
> Scheiben: 180+160mm Magura Rundscheiben 180mm Wavescheibe.
> Ein Paar neue BelÃ¤ge gibts dazu, die OriginalbelÃ¤ge sind aber noch in Ordnung. Bremse ist entlÃ¼ftet, aber der Druckpunkt nicht super hart, da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit Magura habe.
> Preis: 75â¬ inkl. Versand als VHB



Preisupdate: 65â¬


----------



## Gralmaster88 (10. März 2008)

cmd schrieb:


> ich entschuldige mich
> aber probiers wirklich lieber bei ebay ...



Hab das Teil gestern entlich bei ebay reingestellt!! Und eine Magura HS 33 direkt hinterher. 

p.s wer an der Ferlgenbremse interessiert ist gibt in die ebay Suchfunktion einfach: 300205227121 ein und kann fleißig mitbieten!!!  

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (11. März 2008)

verkaufe fast neuen adamant lenker in schwarz hat nur spuren vom vorbau und an den enden sonst nix dran wie neu auch nicht lange gefahren. preis macht mir nen vorschlag.

gruß marcel


----------



## stoked (12. März 2008)

...Trial-DVD "Our Summer" steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96920


----------



## bertieeee (13. März 2008)

verkaufe ne wenig gefahrende hr felge:try all felge, viz nabe die felge hat keine acht. macht mir mal nen guten preis danke! wer will kann auch das ganze HR haben so wie es da steht.


----------



## Scrat (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich biete einen gebrauchten Syntace VRO T-Stem ECO Medium mit 10° Steigung an.

Es handelt sich um den T-Stem aus diesem Set: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1560

Preisvorstellung: VHB 40 EUR inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands

Gruß, Thomas

P.S.: Bilder folgen im Laufe des Abends.


----------



## zumitrial (13. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
Verkaufe BT RAVen 6.0 Long Rahmen.
Rahmen wurde nur ein paar Tage gefahren also so gut wie neu!!!
VB:180â¬
Bilder kommen noch!!!
GruÃ Axel


----------



## ChrisKing (13. März 2008)

Diverese Magura Ersatzteile zu verkaufen, alles nagelneu (bis auf die Halteschellen, aber die sind auch so gut wie neu)!

Preise sind pro Stück und inkl. Versand als Postbrief.

Magura Halteschellen: 15
Magura Leitungsbrücke: 3,55
Magura Leitungstülle: 1,05
Magura Entlüftungsschraube: 1,05
Torx Schrauben für Bremsscheibe: 1,05
Magura Stützhülse (für Scheibenbremse): 1,55 
Magura Überwurfschraube: 1,05
Magura Stutzen M6: 1,55
Magura Kunststoffring:
Magura Klemmring: 1,05

Einfach Bescheid geben, wieviel ihr braucht und ich schau was ich noch übrig hab.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. März 2008)

So Sportsfreunde,
ich verschärbel jetzt mal meinen Try All Punching Bar Lenker. Das Gerät ist in nem guten Zustand, wurde an meinem Bike nur ca. 3 Monate gefahren, vorher gehörte er dem Vincent Hermance, der hatte also auch schon seine Wurstfinger dran!! Man könnte also sagen das is n Kultstück!! 
Der Lenker ist nicht gekürzt und hat nur aussen n paar kleine Kratzer:













Neupreis: 75
Klemmung: 31,8mm
Breite: 72cm
Gewicht: 270g
Farbe: schwarz

Verkaufspreis: faire *35* plus Versand

Bei Interesse Mail an: michaelrubel[email protected] oder Tel: 0177-4573711.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. März 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Diverese Magura Ersatzteile zu verkaufen, alles nagelneu (bis auf die Halteschellen, aber die sind auch so gut wie neu)!
> 
> Preise sind pro Stück und inkl. Versand als Postbrief.
> 
> ...



Und weiter gehts..

1 Paar alte *VP Pedale*, noch ganz fit, aber bei einem fehlen zwei Schrauben: 13,90 inkl. Versand

*Hoffmann Gabel*, schwarz, Canti Sockel, keine Ahnung wie alt dies und wie lang die noch hält, sieht aber rein äusserlich noch ganz gut aus: 16,90 inkl. Versand

*Deore Kurbeln mit drei Kettenblättern und Innenlager (vierkant)*, kann man sich ja vom Lorenz Hoffmann zur Trialkurbel umbauen lassen...: 35 inkl. Versand

*XT v-brake inkl. Beläge, Zug und hochwertigem, robustem Shimano STX-RC Hebel*: 23,90 inkl. Versand


----------



## TiiiTime (14. März 2008)

Verkaufe meinen Vorbau. Hab mir nen lÃ¤ngeren und steileren wegen hohen tretlager geholt. der hier ist fast wie neu. Neupreis war 39â¬!
Verkaufe ihn fÃ¼r 23,50 â¬ (inkl. Versand)!

*Vorbau Try All N.U.C. 105mm 15Â° (25.4mm)*


----------



## franktrial (14. März 2008)

noch zu haben:
DEVIL AIR rahmen Prototyp, mit scheibenbremsaufnahme und cantisockel + innenlager von FSA, farbe schwarz.................2100 gramm (mit lager)
auch zu haben voderrad mit einer TUNE nabe,dt-swiss speichen 1.8mm und einer mavic x517 (aufgerauht).................668 gramm
preis gibt es auf anfrage, natürlich auch verhandlungsbasis 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/24488


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (14. März 2008)

Ich verkaufe das Koxx Boxx wieder. Das Teil ist mir zu lang, zu hoch und die Raeder sind 6" zu gross.






Gebrauchsspuren hat's nur wenige, paar Kratzer und ein paar mini Dellen im Unterrohr. Ausstattung ist wie auf koxx.fr, nur hab ich fast alle restlichen schrauben auch durch Titan ersetzt.

Preis ist Verhandlungssache, mehr Bilder gerne auf Anfrage. 

Weiter geht's erstmal mit nem Uebergangsbike, und dann 'n XTP oder Hoesel Promodel oder sowas... kurzes, schoene, kleines  und bitte keine Diskussionen im Verkaufe Thread.

martin

//EDIT ich bin bis Dienstag im Urlaub, auf Emails (martin.smolka at gmail.com) antworte ich falls es in Zilina schon sowas wie Internet gibt. Bin mir aber unsicher, die Sache mit dem fliessend Wasser war schon ne grosse Leistung.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2008)

Neben der Avid steht auch das Bremschen zum Verkauf:







Hat Gebrauchspuren, und beim Wechsel der BelÃ¤ge ist der Stift etwas verunstaltet worden, da der SchlÃ¼ssel nicht passte. Technisch sehr guter Zustand.

-gerade frisch entlÃ¼ftet
-neue koolstop BelÃ¤ge, nicht mal eingefahren, daher lÃ¤uft sie etwas schwer
-neuer Adapter
-203er Scheibe
-1,70m lange Leitung 
-50,- ink. Versand,VHB


Martin



P.S.: Bitte sagen wenn meine Bilder zu groÃ sind, kann sie jederzeit verkleinern.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. März 2008)

HS33 Hebel zu verkaufen, so gut wie neu, keine Kratzer. Hab auch noch paar Magura Ersatzteile (s.o.). Einfach Bescheid geben, was ihr braucht, dann kann ich was dazupacken.

33,90 inkl. Versand.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. März 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Avid Juicy Five mit 203mm Windcutter Scheibe. Optischer Zustand ist gut, Leistung auch. BelÃ¤ge sind noch die Originalen drin,ist noch etwas drauf. Ist schÃ¶n bissig und dosierbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist dringend wie nie, 60! Euro ink. Versand wer sie heute oder morgen nimmt, sonst wieder 80,-!

Macht voran!

Martin


----------



## ravyGER (16. März 2008)

ich möchte an dieser stelle ein großes LOB an unseren CHRISKING aussprechen .
kahm noch nicht einmal dazu die ware zu bezahlen , und da ist sie schon da.
dafür von mir die volle punktzahl, nur weiter zu empfehlen.


[email protected]: das geld kommt so schnell wie möglich , danke noch mal


----------



## ringo667 (16. März 2008)

.....vermutlich brauch er Platz 

Wollte noch mal an die Louise bei Ebay erinnern, ist heute abend zu ende.


----------



## hst_trialer (16. März 2008)

da hat er mal wieder was von der reste-rampe...

haben bei nem kumpel bis rum montiert und ein regal rausgeräumt.
zum gebot stehen drei vorbauten.

Nr1: 25,4mm klemmung; winkel 10°; länge 110mm; gewicht unbekannt (waage noch immer kaputt   )
Preis: 5

Nr2: Ritchey Comp; saubere 175g; 110mm lang; 6° neigung; 25,4mm klemmung
Preis: 10

Nr3: auch etwa 5..6°; 120mm lang; gewicht unbekannt; 25,4mm klemmung
Preis: 5






und noch ein lenkerchen

ist von point 630mm; 9° gekröpft; 25,4mm klemmung.
Preis: 5








vielleicht kann ja einer was gebrauchen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. März 2008)

falsch^^


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (16. März 2008)

Tune Geleis Teil - N E U W E R T I G:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=98379&sort=1&cat=all&page=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. März 2008)

Juicy 5 von oben jetzt 55,- ink. Versand...was wollt ihr denn mehr auÃer einem Discountpreis? Ist der letzte Post, will ja nicht nerven. Jetzt macht schon, ich hab echt KEINE Zeit mehr!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. März 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Juicy 5 von oben jetzt 55,- ink. Versand...was wollt ihr denn mehr auÃer einem Discountpreis? Ist der letzte Post, will ja nicht nerven. Jetzt macht schon, ich hab echt KEINE Zeit mehr!



Deine biologische Uhr tickt!


----------



## Fabi (18. März 2008)

siehe Signatur


----------



## andi87 (18. März 2008)

andi87 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Im Angebot ist ein Mike Bike mit den folgenden Rahmen-Geo-Daten:
> WB: 1090mm, Tretlager: +30mm, Kettenstreben: 380mm, Lenkwinkel: 71,5°
> Das Rad ist fast komplett, lediglich Kettenspanner, Innenlager und Kurbel fehlen.
> ...



Hallo Leute,
geh jetzt mitm Preis auf 820 VHB. Schlagt einfach ein Preisangebot vor.
Hope kann auch mit 180er Sattel und Scheibe geschickt werden.
andi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2008)

Juicy ist V E R K A U F T !   Danke.


----------



## Booomer (19. März 2008)

Das Nicolai ist nuun bei Ebay drin.





*Hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. März 2008)

Ich nehm das Boxx wieder raus, Angebote gibts ja genug - fuer den Rahmen. Zu Dumping Preisen ueber das ganze verhandeln werd ich auch nicht mehr, falls ich den Rahmen einzeln verkaufe kriegt ihn der Kollege der mich direkt angemailt hat.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. März 2008)

Hej,
mein coustellier rahmen steht immernoch zum verkauf, 160 VHB.
hat zwei kleine beulen, an sonsten sind alle gewinde noch top, das gleiche gilt fürs steuerrohr!






















flo


----------



## floetenstroem (20. März 2008)

Hi,

verkaufe am *OSTERMONTAG* (24.03.2008) ab *20:00 Uhr* einige Oldschool-*BMX-Teile* bei *Ebay.de*. 
Alles *NEU und OVP*, wie z.B.:

* GT BOLT-ON BASHGUARD* (für 1 3/8" und 1 5/8" Unterrohre):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225289653&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

* GT PRO SERIES RACE HEADSET 1"*:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225424655&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

* HARO BMX-PADS *(3 teilig. Polster-Set für Oberrohr, Vorbau und Lenker):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225464691&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

* ODYSSEY BMX-BREMSSCHUHE* (für U-Brake, geschraubt):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180225469757&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008

Weiteren *Bike-Stuff* unter: *Andere Artikel des Verkäufers*.

Na denn,
Gruß
F. S.


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2008)

bmx?falsches forum?


----------



## felixroxx (20. März 2008)

Verkaufe Try All Riser, schwarz, guter Zustand
35 EUR plus Versand
40 EUR plus Versand  gibts nen neuen Monty Lenker in silber dazu (älteres Model, aber neu)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/5/8/2/3/_/large/STA40326.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/5/8/2/3/_/large/STA40324.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/5/8/2/3/_/large/STA40325.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/5/8/2/3/_/large/STA40321.JPG


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. März 2008)

LaufrÃ¤der:
VR: aus dem Monty X-Lite 2003, gewicht ~770gr. Radial gespeicht. Felge leicht geflext, keine Macken in der Flanke. keine Scheibenaufnahme. 40â¬

HR: Nabe: Quando Monty, 
      Felge: ?
     3-fach gekreuzt. (Die fehlenden Speichen ersetze ich noch).
     Minimale Dellen in der Felgenflanke. ~880gr. 40â¬


----------



## m4rt1n (23. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Verkaufe mein *"Monty219 Magura"*  20zoll,  mod 2007,  fast neuwertig,, 
Das Bike ist in sehr guten zustand und es ist nix kaputt!!(bin auch nur eine saison damit gefahren , da ich auf ein  Zoo Phyton,long  unsteige... 
    VK 400+20versand(in Euro,versteht sich)Versand in einem radkarton,vorbau zerlegt,per DHL,UPS,


komme aus Wien,österreich,

Bilder findet ihr auf meiner seite im ibc, oder ich schick sie  per mail,
meine [email protected]


----------



## DaPhreak (23. März 2008)

So, jetzt alles bei eBay: Plonk


DaPhreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe unter anderem ne CNC gefräste Trial Kurbel von KCNC.
> Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt
> ...


----------



## curry4king (23. März 2008)

gibbets dat freilauf dazu???


----------



## la bourde (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

hier die trial Teilen, dass ich verkaufe.
- Rahmen JB zark 2005 neu, nie benutzt, mit Steuersatz,
Geometrie, (Yaabaa Bow ähnlich):
1085 mm
385 mm
+35 mm
Mit einen anderen Schaltauge !
230

Beispiel:








- Scheibenbremse Avid juicy seven VR+HR IS 185mm Jahr 2007, wenig gefahren, Scheiben und Bremsbelägen neue 190

- VR Bremse magura HS33 schwarz Jahr 2004, neu, nie montiert, mit Evolution Adapter, ohne Bremsbeläge. 35

- HR Bremse HS 33 Jahr 2005 schwarz, sehr gut Zustand, ohne Adapter, mit blauen Heatsink Bremsbeläge fast neu. 60

- magura HS33 Halteschellen Guten Zustand. 15

- Magura HS33 Bremsleitung, neue. 10

- neuen blauen Bremsbelägen Heatsink nie benutz 13

- VR Scheibenbremse Hope Mono mini IS 180mm,ohne Scheibe, sehr guen Zustand, Bremsbeläge wie neue. 80

- Tretlager Race Face Evolve Fr ISIS 113mm, guten Zustand. 30

- Scheibe Hope 190mm no-wave, sehr guten Zustand. 25

- Scheibe Hope A2Z Teppan yaki 180mm ( der Viz ist gleich), neu, nie montiert 15

- Scheibe Shimano 160mm SM-RT51, neu, 7

- Adapter Scheibenbremse A2Z IS -> IS +40mm
12

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID HR (juicy, code) IS 160 mm 5

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID VR (juicy, code) IS 200 mm 5

- Kette KHE collapse, BMX Kette (1/2" x 1/8). 11

- Vorne Naben Woodman Bill LTC 28 Loecher CNC, neu 30

- Schwarze grips 5

- VR: Deore 28 Loecher Naben, schwarze Felge 42mm Tryall "single track", Ein Loch ist kaputt, die 6ste Schraube muss laenger sein, mit einer Schraubenmutter montiert. 40

-Steuersatz FSA sky pilote: ! Guten Zustand. Gabelkonus neu. 35

- Linke rote Kurbel FSA, collector: 10


Die Preise sind ohne Versandkosten
Hier sind die Fotos

Ich verkaufe andere Teile fuer XC, DH, freeride... Einfach fragen.

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPhreak (24. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> gibbets dat freilauf dazu???



Yo sischa, white industries, 18 Zähne. Steht aber in der Beschreibung auch drinne


----------



## Trialside (26. März 2008)

Zu verkaufen:

Echo Team Brake Booster
guter Zustand, nur n paar kleine Kratzerchen
Gewicht laut Jan 85g; Lochabstand 96-106mm
20â¬ + Versand (2â¬)




Echo Team Kurbeln 2005er Modell
LÃ¤nge 170mm; ISIS-Aufnahme; Rockring-Montage mÃ¶glich
Hat die Ã¼blichen Spuren vom Trial - sieht man auf den Fotos ganz gut
Pedalgewinde sind noch gut und verbogen ist auch nix
30â¬ + Versand (3,90â¬)






Und zu guter Letzt:
ein Schwarzer 20'' Laufradsatz
110â¬ - Versand Ã¼bernehme ich...


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2008)

Diverese *Magura Ersatzteile* zu verkaufen, alles nagelneu!

Preise sind pro Stück und inkl. Versand als Postbrief.

Magura Leitungsbrücke: 3,55
Magura Leitungstülle: 1,05
Magura Entlüftungsschraube: 1,05
Torx Schrauben für Bremsscheibe: 1,05
Magura Stützhülse (für Scheibenbremse): 1,55 
Magura Überwurfschraube: 1,05
Magura Stutzen M6: 1,55
Magura Kunststoffring:
Magura Klemmring: 1,05

Einfach Bescheid geben, wieviel ihr braucht und ich schau was ich noch übrig hab.

1 Paar alte *VP Pedale*, noch ganz fit, aber bei einem fehlen zwei Schrauben: 13,90 inkl. Versand

*Hoffmann Gabel*, schwarz, Canti Sockel, keine Ahnung wie alt dies und wie lang die noch hält, sieht aber rein äusserlich noch ganz gut aus: 16,90 inkl. Versand

*Deore Kurbeln mit drei Kettenblättern und Innenlager* (vierkant), kann man sich ja vom Lorenz Hoffmann zur Trialkurbel umbauen lassen...: 35 inkl. Versand

*XT v-brake inkl. Beläge, Zug und hochwertigem, robustem Shimano STX-RC Hebel*: 23,90 inkl. Versand

*HS33 Hebel* zu verkaufen, so gut wie neu, keine Kratzer. Hab auch noch paar Magura Ersatzteile (s.o.). Einfach Bescheid geben, was ihr braucht, dann kann ich was dazupacken.

33,90 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. März 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej,
> mein coustellier rahmen steht immernoch zum verkauf, 160 VHB.
> hat zwei kleine beulen, an sonsten sind alle gewinde noch top, das gleiche gilt fürs steuerrohr!
> 
> ...



gibts immernoch!


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2008)

chris, welche XT vbrake ist das? die mit parallelogramm?


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> chris, welche XT vbrake ist das? die mit parallelogramm?




ja, leider  Bilder s. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4571441&postcount=3477


----------



## andi87 (26. März 2008)

Servus Leute,
habe das Czar Freetrials als "fast" Komplettbike zu verkaufen.
Rahmen: Czar Freetrials weiÃ (wenig gefahren, ca. 2 Monate oder so alt)
Gabel: Syntace (kurzer orginal schaft mit 160mm, passen leider keine Spacer mehr dazwischen) oder Echo Control mit lÃ¤ngerem Schaft auf Wunsch.
Syntace ca. 1 Jahr alt. Echo ca. 3 Monate.
Steuersatz: FSA the Pig
Vorbau: Spezialiced 100mm 10Â°
Lenker: Monty 680mm 
HR: Chris King Singlespeed mit neuer, weiÃen Try All Felge mit zusÃ¤tzlichen LÃ¶chern und 15er King Ritzel.
VR Bremse: Hope Mini 180mm
HR Bremse: HS 33 mit roten Magura BelÃ¤gen
Lege noch ein Shimano 105 Schaltwerk dazu.
VHB: 800â¬
GruÃ
Andi


----------



## roborider (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

hÃ¤tte da einen Darkhorse Rahmen zu verkaufen:





Radstand: ca. 1045 mm
Kettenstrebe: 390 mm
Gewicht: keine Ahnung

hat starke Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzen und kleinen Dellen, aber keine Risse

Preis: 25â¬


----------



## PiTon (28. März 2008)

Verkaufe Koxx Coustellier
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5778/imgp3778yge7.th.jpg(http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp3778yge7.jpg) 
Schaltauge ist dabei.
Preis 270â¬
bei interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Team (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe hier ein paar Teile von meinem Fahrrad


-Echo Pure Rahmen 26".NEUPREIS 295â¬!Er wurde von mir keine 3 Wochen gefahren!Hat leichte kratzer am Unterrohr.Sonst nur kleine kratzer, die aber auch kaum zu vermeiden sind!
Ein Echo Steuersatz in Gold ist auch dabei(Schon montiert), welches kaum Gebrauchsspuren hat!!! 
PREIS: 270â¬

-Echo Halteschellen in Gold.(An der rechten Seite der Halteschellen an dem Loch rechts unten, habe ich etwas rumgefeilt..wurde um ca.1mm aufgefeilt.Ist aber nicht schlimm )Dazu sind die befestigungsschrauben noch nie benutzt worden!
PREIS: 23â¬

-Shimano Ritzel (18 ZÃ¤hne).Wurde 2 Wochen benutzt!
PREIS: 3â¬

-Eine Shimano Hone Kurbel, mit Innenlager, mit Try All Pedalen(schwarz) und Rockring von Alutech.NatÃ¼rlich ist nur das Kettenblatt mit den 22 ZÃ¤hnen montiert und darauf der Rock Ring.
PREIS: 80â¬

-HR-Reifen Maxxis Minion R 42st 26 x 2.50 . Wurde noch nicht mal 2 Wochen gefahren.Ca. 90%-95%  Profil drauf!!!
PREIS: 30â¬

- Point Singlespeed Kettenspanner.
PREIS: 14â¬

-Echo Brake Booster Control 26" .(WÃ¼rde aber auch an der Rechten Seite leicht aufgefeilt, wie die Halteschellen).
PREIS: 18â¬

*Alle Fahrradteile die ich hier verkaufe, wurden von mir ca.2 Wochen gefahren!!!!*

*Bilder kann ich euch gerne zuschicken!*

GruÃ Trial-Team


----------



## Deleted 49241 (29. März 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=103241

Verkaufe mein Bike. Es wurde wegen Krankheit kaum gefahren und ist von daher in einem guten Zustand. Ich wuerde es auch gegen entsprechenden Gegenwert an Teilen für ein 20" eintauschen. Man wird sich da sicherlich einig...


----------



## trialisgeil (30. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
Stell hier mal fÃ¼r nen Bekannten ein Monty Alp 219 rein.
Die Ã¼blichen Gebrausspuren.
VHB 175â¬






Kontalt per email: [email protected]


----------



## ecols (30. März 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Stell hier mal fÃ¼r nen Bekannten ein Monty Alp 219 rein.
> Die Ã¼blichen Gebrausspuren.
> VHB 175â¬
> ...



was ist DAS denn?


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. März 2008)

Biete meinen etwas 1,5 Jahre alten "Rennen" Kettenspanner an.
Der Spanner hat sehr gute dienste geleistet und ist besoders fest und rebust, da er an der Nabe und am Schaltauge klemmt.
Er ist sehr einfach gehalten, somit kann auch weniger Kaputt gehen
Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden aber er ist nicht verbogen und die Rolle läuft noch perfekt. 

Ich gebe ihn ab, da mein freilauf nun so unrund läuft dass so ein fester spanner recht ungeeignet ist und ich auf 74Kings umsteige.
Für leute mit etwas runder laufenden Freiläufen sollte dies doch ein Top Kettenspanner sein.

NP ist zur zeit 55
VB wären 25+Porto


----------



## Sherco (31. März 2008)

Verkaufe ein Adamant A2 26"


Partlist:

Rahmen:Adamant A2 2006(weiß)  WB:1090,BB:ca +40
Bremsen: Hs33 White mouse vorn und hinten
Vorbau:Try all V-racing(fast neu!)
Lenker:Try all yourself replica blau
Laufräder:
             Vorn:Viz Nabe gold,Viz felge blau(selten geflext),Try all Reifen
             Hinten: Viz nabe Rot,Viz Felge rot(selten geflext),Try all Reifen(neu)
Tretlager:BT 128mm
Kurbeln:Adamant 170mm (fast neuwertig!)
Pedale:Try all Käfigpedale in Blau
RockRing: von ??Adamant?? in Rot
Freilauf:White Ind. ENO TRIAL 18 Z. 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Gabel:Echo Gabel in weiß lackiert mit disk aufnahme


Das bike ist dann soweit ready to drive.
Fotos folgen.Preis ist verhandlungssache.

Angebote/interessen bitte per PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (31. März 2008)

tausche kot ms2 rahmen gegen etwas gleichwertiges der rahmen hat fast keine kratzer keine beulen etc. aber es muss einer 26er rahmen sein


----------



## duro e (31. März 2008)

verkaufe auÃerdem eine avid juicy seven komplett fÃ¼r hinten kaum gefahren mit downhill belÃ¤gen 75â¬


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. April 2008)

verkaufe ne try-all disk vr nabe. 28loch. bei interesse pm


----------



## Flööö__ (2. April 2008)

Verkaufe nen guten, gÃ¼nstigen Einsteiger FLD Rahmen. Wers mal gÃ¼nstig ausprobieren will, genau das richtige.

Nur der Rahmen ohne Steuersatz. Sportartbedingt hat er natÃ¼rlich ein paar Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern; am Unterrohr, an der Strebe...ist eigentlich auf den Bildern ersichtlich.

Preis: 49(VHB) â¬ incl. Versand - bei Interesse PM

- Rahmenhoehe: Mitte Achse bis Oberrohr 180 mm. 
- Oberrohr:555mm 
- Hinterbaulaene: 385mm
- Steuerrohrlaenge:110mm
- TretlagergehÃ¤use: 72mm
- Reifenbreite bis 2,5'
- Gewicht 1,98kg


----------



## C00L_MAN (2. April 2008)

Verkaufe Echo Lenker Silber 740mm


----------



## mr.mütze (3. April 2008)

adamant lenker in schwarz 45â¬ inklu versand


----------



## Kohlwheelz (3. April 2008)

WÃ¼rde wenn jemand interesse hat mein Endorfin Rahmen verkaufen fÃ¼r 300â¬. Er ist neu gepulvert und mit originalen schwarzen deko. Sieht total schick aus. Geo dÃ¼rfte bekannt sein. Hat noch keine gebrauchsspuren nach dem Lacken und davor auch so gut wie nicht gefahren. Also nur Rahmen.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2008)

Nagelneue Marta 160mm Bremsscheibe inkl. Schrauben. 

Als kleines Bonbon kann ich das ein oder andere Maguraersatzteil dazulegen (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100500&sort=1&cat=500&page=1)

38,90 Euro inkl. vers. Versand
37,20 Euro inkl. unvers. Versand


----------



## Fabi (4. April 2008)

siehe Signatur


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. April 2008)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde wenn jemand interesse hat mein Endorfin Rahmen verkaufen fÃ¼r 300â¬. Er ist neu gepulvert und mit originalen schwarzen deko. Sieht total schick aus. Geo dÃ¼rfte bekannt sein. Hat noch keine gebrauchsspuren nach dem Lacken und davor auch so gut wie nicht gefahren. Also nur Rahmen.




WÃ¼rde den Rahmen fÃ¼r 250â¬ abgeben und 300â¬ incl. Innenlager. 

GruÃ Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (5. April 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Stell hier mal für nen Bekannten ein Monty Alp 219 rein.
> Die üblichen Gebrausspuren.
> VHB 175
> ...



is weg!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. April 2008)

Hej,
mein coustellier rahmen steht immernoch zum verkauf, VS.
hat zwei kleine beulen die ich mir gleich am anfang reingefahren hab, sie stellen denke ich keine gefahr in der steifigkeit/festigkeit dar! an sonsten sind alle gewinde noch top, das gleiche gilt fürs steuerrohr! könnte noch nen kohlefaser unterrohrschutz marke eigenbau dazu geben. hier noch bilder:


















flo


----------



## stoked (6. April 2008)

Jeff Lenosky's Greatest Hits - DVD






Im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=104621


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. April 2008)

und hier noch nen tretlager:
68mm breite 128mm achse isis. wurde einmal montiert. nun hab ich nen rahmen mit 73mm breite...
preis VS, schlagt was vor!



flo


----------



## roborider (6. April 2008)

Echo Urban Gabel 26" Canti / Disk - 50â¬




Tange Steuersatz 1 1/8" industriegelagert - 15â¬




Procraft Vorbau 130x35Â° 31.8mm - fast neu - 20â¬




Heatsink V-Brake-BelÃ¤ge - 18â¬




alle Preise sind noch verhandelbar


----------



## hst_trialer (6. April 2008)

truvativ xr 3d

31,8mm klemmung und quasi neu. war nur kurze zeit bei montiert und wurde wenig mit gefahren. keine kratzer o.Ã¤.






maÃe: 120mm  5Â°

dachte so an 18â¬ (vhb)


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. April 2008)

So der gute Endorfin ist nun auf Ebay zu finden. Viel Spaß beim Bieten http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140222378042


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. April 2008)

Hab da noch was... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140222382081


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. April 2008)

Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 3-4 Show gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man kÃ¶nnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen fÃ¼r unmÃ¶glich macht.
Der Rahmen hat eine Geo die eher den Citytrialer ansprechen kÃ¶nnte. Radstand 1060, Offset 25mm+, Kettenstreben 380mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5Â°.

Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Auf Wunsch kann ich das Rad mit rechter oder linker VR Bremse liefern. Egal welche Wahl, die Bremsen sind 100% Neu. Das Bike kann auch auf Wunsch des Kunden auf Singlespeed mittel einem Spanner und einem breiten CK Ritzel umgebaut werden. Die Reifenbreite am HR ist auch wÃ¤hlbar, und die Reifen auf jeden Fall Neu! Die LaufrÃ¤der sind mit Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen und blauen Alu-Nippel. Steuersatz Acros AI 22 in blau. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 20Â° mit VRO 7075 Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Octalink 2 Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Marta-Louise Kombi fÃ¼r mehr Power. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN.

Sollte die Lackierung nicht gefallen, biete ich an den Rahmen und die Sytace Gabel in Wunschfarbe zu pulvern. FÃ¼r diesen Aufwand mÃ¶chte ich 20â¬ extra haben.

Das Bike kostet wie auf den Bildern 950â¬ zzgl. Versand. Der Ladenpreis mit diesen Parts liegt locker Ã¼ber 2000â¬!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. April 2008)

wow...echt ein gutes angebot. 
da kommt man schon ins grübeln...


----------



## m(A)ui (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

leider muss ich mich schon wieder von meinem Trialbike trennen. 
aber die Fahreigenschaften liegen mir leider nicht... ich brauche groessere Raeder und evtl. eine laengeren Radstand.

Ibis Trials Comp von 1990:





bis auf Lenker und Sattel noch alle Originalteile vorhanden.

Preis waere dann 250.- VHB
Alle abgebildeten Teile koennen sazu erworben werden

Auch Tausch gegen 14"-16" GT Zaskar oder Avalanche oder reinrassiges Trial-MTB moeglich.

gruss,
maui


----------



## luckygambler (7. April 2008)

verkaufe neues echo 07 isis kurbelpaar für 26 zoll bikes in silber.
preis ist verhandlungssache.
gruss


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. April 2008)

verkaufe neuen try-all reifen. 26zoll fürs hr. PM


----------



## Deleted 49241 (7. April 2008)

Hat Jemand Interesse an einem ACS Freilaufritzel? 

Ist gerade zwei Wochen alt und nur ca 4 Stunden gafahren worden. 

20 Euro plus Versand.


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. April 2008)

Ähammm.....

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_6.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davina (7. April 2008)

Verkaufe 
- neue Echo´08 HR-Nabe 26" disk starr (32 Loch) Stecksystem in silber,   
  135 mm für 100
- neue Bremsbeläge von Echo in weiß für 13
bei interesse PN an mich

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 49241 (7. April 2008)

Preis berichtigt. Danke schoen ^^


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. April 2008)

hÃ¤tte eine komplette V-brake fÃ¼r vorne
SL Magnesium Hebel
digit 3 Arme
Heatsink bremsbelÃ¤ge (Fast Neu)

55 â¬ inkl Versand

Oder im Tausch gegen eine Scheibenbremse fÃ¼r vorne (Louisa FR)


----------



## Bike Lane (7. April 2008)

Hi,

habe wiedermal was zu verkaufen:

thomson x4 vorbau mit 110mm, 10° mit 31,8 klemmung:





middleburn rs-7 kurbeln schwarz 170mm mit rockring silber und 22t kettenblatt silber:









adamant lenker schwarz:





skf bfr-600 tretlager 68/73mm mit 128mm länge:





alles mit rechnung! preise sind vhb.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## felixroxx (7. April 2008)

Verkaufe Monty Vorbau 221Titan, 1.1/8ahead
Neu, einmal montiert...
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## luckygambler (8. April 2008)

siehe Signatur


----------



## roborider (8. April 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Echo Urban Gabel 26" Canti / Disk - 50


-*verkauft*


----------



## sebi-online88 (8. April 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 3-4 Show gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
> Der Rahmen hat eine Geo die eher den Citytrialer ansprechen könnte. Radstand 1060, Offset 25mm+, Kettenstreben 380mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°.
> 
> Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Auf Wunsch kann ich das Rad mit rechter oder linker VR Bremse liefern. Egal welche Wahl, die Bremsen sind 100% Neu. Das Bike kann auch auf Wunsch des Kunden auf Singlespeed mittel einem Spanner und einem breiten CK Ritzel umgebaut werden. Die Reifenbreite am HR ist auch wählbar, und die Reifen auf jeden Fall Neu! Die Laufräder sind mit Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen und blauen Alu-Nippel. Steuersatz Acros AI 22 in blau. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 20° mit VRO 7075 Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Octalink 2 Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Marta-Louise Kombi für mehr Power. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN.
> ...



*Verkauft!!!*


----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. April 2008)

Verkaufe
Try-all punching Lenker in schwarz. ungekürzt, schwarz. 
Try-all Vorbau schwarz.


PM


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2008)

Hallo, verkaufe eine kurze KOXX Hose Größe M, wurde nur wenig getragen wobei sie leider an 2stellen gerissen war aber anschließend genäht wurde...
wer also ne günstige koxx hose zum posen will, PN oder e-mail an mich 
hinten





vorne




naht über dem K




hier wurde sie im schritt genäht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. April 2008)

verkaufe meine vordere magura mit rb hebel + stahlflex + echo belägen.
läuft in der bucht!
guggst du hier....   Artikelnummer: 270226438046


----------



## luckygambler (9. April 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Hallo, verkaufe eine kurze KOXX Hose Größe M, wurde nur wenig getragen wobei sie leider an 2stellen gerissen war aber anschließend genäht wurde...



koxx verkauft trialhosen die im schritt reissen?
dann sind die ja nicht besser als viele normale shorts..


----------



## mr.mütze (9. April 2008)

oder andere sachen von koxx die gerne reißen.


----------



## luckygambler (9. April 2008)

wieviel würde jemand für ne maßgeschneiderte buchse von meiner mum hinblättern? sie hat ne schneiderei und kann das! :-D das material dabei ist frei wählbar. ich würde stretch im schritt bevorzugen. sonst wasserabweisendes material. mit zb. eigenem namen verziert..


----------



## mr.mütze (9. April 2008)

das angebot klingt komisch aber ich hoffe du meinst das sie die anfertigt.


----------



## Marm (9. April 2008)

FATTY R 215mm Schaft

ZUSTAND 2

war nur an meinem Citybike montiert

VHB 80 Anfragen bitte per PM


----------



## V!RUS (9. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das angebot klingt komisch aber ich hoffe du meinst das sie die anfertigt.



 Woran denkst du denn?


----------



## isah (9. April 2008)

Muetze hat meine Woche gerettet, und die ist gut beschissen.


----------



## luckygambler (10. April 2008)

lol
ich sprach von STRETCH im Schritt nicht von AUSSPARUNG! 
Ist doch mal n geiels Angebot, wa!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (10. April 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> wieviel würde jemand für ne maßgeschneiderte buchse von meiner mum hinblättern?


 meinte eigentlich den teil


----------



## Davina (10. April 2008)

Verkaufe

neue Bremsbelege Echo fÃ¼r 13â¬ 
und
neue Echo 08 HR-Nabe 26 135mm disk starr 15Z. Stecksystem fÃ¼r 100â¬


----------



## luckygambler (10. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> meinte eigentlich den teil



Jo und die von Mama hat bestimmt Aussparungen im Schritt du Schlingel! ;-)


----------



## PiTon (10. April 2008)

Verkaufe
Rahmen Koxx Coustellier für 240 inkl. Versand
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5778/imgp3778yge7.th.jpg


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (11. April 2008)

Verkaufe

Kurbelpaar Echo ISIS; silber; 170 mm fÃ¼r 105â¬ inkl. Versand
Steuersatz Echo; silber fÃ¼r 40â¬ inkl. Versand
Echo Rock Ring; 18 Z.; silber fÃ¼r 23â¬ inkl. Versand

alle Teile sind komplett neu. Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## luckygambler (11. April 2008)

Preisupdate...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. April 2008)

So endspurt. Heut Abend geht mein Endorfin auf ebay zu ende. Ran halten hier könnt ihr ein schnäpchen machen. Der Lenker leuft auch aus. Schaut euch die 2 Auktionen an...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140222378042&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004

und

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140222382081&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## ChrisKing (11. April 2008)

*Nagelneue Marta 160mm Bremsscheibe inkl. Schrauben. *

Als kleines Bonbon kann ich das ein oder andere Maguraersatzteil dazulegen (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100500&sort=1&cat=500&page=1)

38,90 Euro inkl. vers. Versand
37,20 Euro inkl. unvers. Versand






*Diverese Magura Ersatzteile* zu verkaufen, alles nagelneu!

Preise sind pro Stück und inkl. Versand als Postbrief.

Magura Leitungsbrücke: 3,55
Magura Leitungstülle: 1,05
Magura Entlüftungsschraube: 1,05
Torx Schrauben für Bremsscheibe: 1,05
Magura Stützhülse (für Scheibenbremse): 1,55 
Magura Überwurfschraube: 1,05
Magura Stutzen M6: 1,55
Magura Kunststoffring:
Magura Klemmring: 1,05

Einfach Bescheid geben, wieviel ihr braucht und ich schau was ich noch übrig hab.

*1 Paar alte VP Pedale,* noch ganz fit, aber bei einem fehlen zwei Schrauben: 13,90 inkl. Versand

*Hoffmann Gabel,* schwarz, Canti Sockel, keine Ahnung wie alt dies und wie lang die noch hält, sieht aber rein äusserlich noch ganz gut aus: 16,90 inkl. Versand

*Deore Kurbeln mit drei Kettenblättern und Innenlager* (vierkant), kann man sich ja vom Lorenz Hoffmann zur Trialkurbel umbauen lassen...: 35 inkl. Versand

*alte XT v-brake inkl. Beläge, Zug und hochwertigem, robustem Shimano STX-RC Hebel:* 23,90 inkl. Versand

Bilder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4571441&postcount=3477


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. April 2008)

So nun nochmal weil der auf Ebay dachte es währ das ganze bike. Ich könnt Kotzen. Naja hier nun mit schönen Bildern und 200euro will ich mit Innenlager.


----------



## joines (12. April 2008)

In meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen habe ich einige schöne Sachen für euch!
Unter anderem:


Echo ES-3 Rahmenset mit Gabel und Steuersatz
Hope Mono Mini vorne 160mm
TryAll Lenker
TryAll Pedale - Gold
LX Kurbeln Hollowtech
Alutech Rockring
Magura HS-33 + Brakebooster (2005er Modell)
Alex DX32 Felge gelocht
Echo Laufrad - Echo Nabe + Felge, Sapim Speichen, komplett schwarz

Vielleicht findet ja der eine oder andere etwas 
Für etwaige Preisverfehlungen (in beide Richtungen) bitte melden  

Einfach mal reinschauen


----------



## Bike Lane (12. April 2008)

hier mal ein paar updates in meinem bikemarktprofil: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. April 2008)

So dann halt hier der Rahmen nochmal auf Ebay. Viel Spaß beim bieten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140224091883&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004


----------



## Bike Lane (13. April 2008)

so hier mal ein upade mit chris king: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. April 2008)

Verkaufe ein ungefahrenes Steckritzel
-Shimpanso kompatibel
-16Zahn
-ungefahren
-2mm AuflageflÃ¤che

7,- ink. Versand


----------



## KermitB4 (13. April 2008)

Verkaufe:

Try All Vorbau fÃ¼r 20 Zoll Bikes. 25,4er Klemmung, schwarz, gebrauchter Zustand. 

-> 30 â¬ plus Versand

Echo 4 Kant-Kurbeln, schwarz, gebraucht -> 40 â¬ plus Versand

VP-Tretlager 4 Kant, gebraucht -> 10 â¬ + Versand

Monty Pro Lenker, gebraucht (2 Wochen gefahren), schwarz, ungekÃ¼rzt -> 10 â¬ plus Versand

Bei Interesse einfach PN schreiben

MFG


----------



## D E N N I S (13. April 2008)

Hallo ,

Ich verkaufe meinen kaum gefahrenen Laufradsatz,
er hat für mich als Ersatz gedient und kam eher selten zum Einsatz!!
Vorne :  Blaue Echo Felge mit schwarzen Speichen!!
            mit einer silbernen hügi 240 und roter Schrift.

Hinten:  Blaue Echo Felge mit schwarzen Speichen!!!
            mit einer matt roten hügi 240 und schwarzer            Schrift.

ich brauche sie nicht mehr liegen nur bei mir rumm!!
dachte mir weil ich jetzt Geld brauche, dass ich Sie verkaufe schade drumm aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand , 
Sind wirklich kaum gefahren worden!

habe auch noch eine Stahl Achse fürne King anzubieten, wenn interesse besteht!!

Bilder kommen noch, wenn jemand nicht warten kann einfach anschreiben!!

Und auch generell falls Fragen bitte anschreiben!!

mfg Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (13. April 2008)

Verkaufe:

20 Zoll Laufrad fÃ¼r Vorne.

Echo 06er Felge, silber  +  Sapim Speichen + Quando Nabe 

Zustand: absolut top, fast neuwertig, wurde nur wenige Stunden gefahren und erst 1 mal geflext

Preis: 65 â¬ plus Versand

MFG


----------



## Bike Lane (13. April 2008)

so hier noch ein update: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## raphael731 (14. April 2008)

Hi,

verkaufe einen neuen 06CZAR Rahmen.  Es ist der lange Rahmen mit 1090 mm. 
Wer will kann auch noch einen Sticker aussuchen, habe die Farben blau, rot und silber.
Preis inkl. Porto nur 320  

Gruß


----------



## KermitB4 (14. April 2008)

Verkaufe VR-Laufrad fÃ¼r 20 Zoll Bike.

Felge: VIZ ausgefrÃ¤st mit 4-Eckigen LÃ¶chern schwarz
Speichen: Silber
Alunippel in 2 verschiedenen GrÃ¼ntÃ¶nen
Nabe: Monty Disc schwarz

Gewicht: ca. 580 gramm

Die Felge befindet sich in einem gebrauchten Zustand, soll heissen sie wurde angeflext und hat ein paar SeitenschlÃ¤ge, zudem sind die Flanken etwas krumm, wodurch nur noch ein Fahren mit Disc mÃ¶glich ist. Die Nabe rollt zwar nicht mehr wie am ersten Tag, aber ist beim Trial eh unerheblich.

Aber alles in allem ist es noch eine gute Felge fÃ¼r Discfahrer.

Will dafÃ¼r lediglich noch 35 â¬ plus Versandkosten haben.


Zoo! CNC-Bremshebel schwarz, neuwertig (1 Woche gefahren, sturzfrei) 22 â¬ plus Versandkosten


----------



## PiTon (14. April 2008)

Verkaufe einen Koxx Coustellier Rahmen
Preis 260 inkl. Versand


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. April 2008)

Dieses Bild


----------



## curry4king (14. April 2008)

einfach nur porno


----------



## priossus (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich biete an zum Tausch 

Echo Gabel mit Magura aufnahme Alu Gebürstet
VR mit Try All Nabe und Try All Felge Silber (einmal Geflext und im Guten zustand)
Magura HS 33 mit roten Echo Belägen

[EDIT] Ist für ein 20" Bike hatte ich glaube vergessen 

Zu dem was ich suche

Gabel und Felge mit Disc-aufnahme und wenns geht die Bremse auch noch dabei


----------



## Koxxi (15. April 2008)

Verkaufe 190mm Try-all Bremscheibe bei ebay. Mal reinschauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (15. April 2008)

Folgende Teile sind reserviert:

Echo-4-Kant Kurbeln, Plattformpedale, VIZ-Tretlager, Maxxis-Reifen



Folgende Teile sind noch zu haben:

- Echo 20 Zoll Laufrad für Vorderrad (Felge Echo 06 silber, Sapim-Speichen, Quando Nabe) nur Felgenbremse
- VIZ 20 Zoll Laufrad für Vorderrad (Felge VIZ schwarz aufgefeilt, Monty TI Nabe)
- Try All Vorbau 25,4er Klemmung für 20 Zoll Bike, schwarz
- Monty Vorbau von einem 231 X-Lite 26 Zoll Bike, silber
- Zoo! CNC Bremshebel schwarz

Bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## raphael731 (17. April 2008)

Ich würde meinen 06CZAR Rahmen auch gegen ein Chris King Laufrad tauschen


----------



## NewbTrialeR (17. April 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich biete an zum Tausch
> 
> ...



habe noch eine singletrack 26" felge hier und ein Singletrack 26" komplett laufrad ^^.. lol amsonsten würd ich für die gabel noch ne HS33 geben ^^.. weil mit der gabel könnte ich endlich meine julie drann machn.. :O oder hat die gabel keine scheiben aufnahme ?! also es wäre nur die gabel ^^ achja und nen lenker hab ich auch noch.. und von meinem dirt auch nochn paar sachn ! LOL sehe grade das ich ja auch noch ne passende felge brauche würde dann meine tauschn is ne normale monty felge alugebürstet denke ich .. und ne grüne echo nabe.. aber was für eine kA zu der felge kann ich eig. auch nix sagn hab das bike so gekauft !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. April 2008)

So Leute hab auch ein bisschen Kram.

Magura Headsink beläge Blau 8 mal gebremst. Sieht man denk ich auch
Preis: 17 Euro inkl. (Rechnungskopie kann ich beilegen)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070435.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070437.JPG

Deore XT Hebel. Auch recht Neu. Preis 13 Euro Inkl.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070433.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070434.JPG

Magura Adapter für die V-Brake. 6 Euro inkl. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070439.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070438.JPG

Magura Halteschellen 2 Satz. 10 Euro inkl. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070448.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/6/6/2/3/_/large/P1070446.JPG


----------



## ChrisKing (18. April 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> *Nagelneue Marta 160mm Bremsscheibe inkl. Schrauben. *
> 
> Als kleines Bonbon kann ich das ein oder andere Maguraersatzteil dazulegen (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100500&sort=1&cat=500&page=1)
> 
> ...



Alles noch zu haben!


----------



## priossus (18. April 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich biete an zum Tausch
> 
> ...



nochmal an den NewbTrialer :

ich glaube schon das ich mich hier in meinem post kla ausgedrückt habe was ich suche habe auch schon anfragen bekommen oder jeder wuste was ich meine!!!!
also einfach mal nen gang runterschalten!!

Fahre übringens ein ein Echo Lite dann müste es klar sein was ich suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (18. April 2008)

Schwalbe Muddy Mary, siehe Signatur


----------



## imaeckgeiwa (19. April 2008)

verkaufe eine gabel von bt:

-26zoll
-disc only
-780g


----------



## NewbTrialeR (19. April 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> nochmal an den NewbTrialer :
> 
> ich glaube schon das ich mich hier in meinem post kla ausgedrückt habe was ich suche habe auch schon anfragen bekommen oder jeder wuste was ich meine!!!!
> also einfach mal nen gang runterschalten!!
> ...



Suche Thread.re


----------



## felixroxx (19. April 2008)

Verkaufe eine hochwertige und robuste Connex Kette, 8,70 inklusive versand
Bei Interesee PN


----------



## m4rt1n (19. April 2008)

Monty 219Magura

modell 2007 
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n284/nationless/PC120002.jpg 

Verkaufe das  Bike um 400.-
Alle teile sind   in tadellosen zustand

bilder findet ihr auf meiner mtb seite

artikelstandort   Wien -Österreich


----------



## Freestyle Trial (20. April 2008)

Hab nen schicken alten Levelboss fÃ¼r 50â¬ abzugeben.
In Pfirsichfarbend (nicht besonders gut lackiert)
top Zustand, kleine Beulen am Unterrohr
1075 Radstand (mit Echo Urban Gabel gemssen u. die Gabel wird nicht Verkauft)
CS 385mm BB+0mm


----------



## Krankedaffe (20. April 2008)

UNIVEGA PROTOTYP zu VERKAUFEN! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verkaufe ein Univega Trialrahmen!
Handelt sich um einen Prototyp der noch nicht auf dem Markt ist!
Sollte bei Univega im Team fahren aber da wir uns nicht einigen konnten werde ich nicht für das Team fahren! Deshalb verkaufe ich hier ein gold-metallic (richtig porno!) farbenen 20 Zoll Trial-Rahmen! Auswechselbare Ausfallenden! Geometrie fast wie das KoXX XTP! Nicht gefahren keine Rahmennr.! Rahmen stand als Deko nur im Zimmer! Bei interesse könnt ihr euch melden unter 017665073175! Bilder kann ich dann per E-mail verschicken! Habe kein internet deswegen bitte am Handy anrufen!


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2008)

thomas warum musstets du ausgerechnet das bild posten. da bekomm ich direkt wieder bock auf sommer sonne,...


----------



## trialisgeil (20. April 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> thomas warum musstets du ausgerechnet das bild posten. da bekomm ich direkt wieder bock auf sommer sonne,...


Heißts nicht Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude? MAN WIR HABEN FRÜHLING!!!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (21. April 2008)

Weils geil ist
Heute haste dein Sommer,Sonne,Sonnenschein, also ab aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golkonda (21. April 2008)

suche

ENO schraubritzel...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. April 2008)

Magura Halteschellen sind Verkauft.
Rest ist noch zuhaben. Auch gerne Verhandlungen ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2008)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:


> Weils geil ist
> Heute haste dein Sommer,Sonne,Sonnenschein, also ab aufs Rad



Leichtathletik training, schule, verltzungen. Aber ja das wetter ist geil

@ trialisgeil. Ich darf mal an den frühling letztes jahr erinnern. Das event beim jan fand unter sommer bedingungen statt, dieses jahr hätten wir im bi mobil die heizung gebrauch.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. April 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Folgende Teile sind reserviert:
> 
> Echo-4-Kant Kurbeln, Plattformpedale, VIZ-Tretlager, Maxxis-Reifen
> 
> ...



Kurbeln, Reifen, Tretlager, Pedale sind verkauft


----------



## Freestyle Trial (23. April 2008)

Ich weiß, passt hier zwar nicht rein,aber falls sich jemand ein Langstrecken Bike aufbauen möchte...
Ich werde mich von meinem geliebten Drössiger Race-Fully trennen, da ich mir nen schickes Carbon Hardtail aufbauen möchte
Der Rahmen ist vom Gewicht u. Geometrie auf CC u. Race ausgelegt
Zu Verkauf steht nur der Rahmen mit Dämpfer für 320 +6 Versand
NP:619



Der Rahmen:
4 Gelenker
Alle Gelenke sind Industriegelagert
Federweg: 80mm
Farbe: schwarz eloxiert
Rahmenhöhe: 19"
Gewicht: 2290g
Dämpfereinbaumaß: 165mm
Steuersatz: 1 1/8" Semi Integriert
Sattelstützendurchmesser: 31,6mm
Umwerferschellenmaß: 34,9mm
keine Kratzer o. Abscheuerungen von Leitungen
Wenig gefahren(schön Wetter Rad)
komplett neuwertig!!!

Dämpfer:
Kindshock Mighty Stahlfederdämpfer 165mm
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten: Zugstufe, Federvorspannung


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. April 2008)

verdammt *******, genauso was brauche ich!


----------



## dane08 (24. April 2008)

verkaufe 221ti vorbau , hat n paar kleine kratzer an der gabelklemmung und die ti schrauben sind durchgenudelt.
Bilder kann ich per mail schicken
60â¬inkl. versand


----------



## D E N N I S (26. April 2008)

verkauft gerade irgendjemand ein 20" Bike?


----------



## KICE (26. April 2008)

keiner verkauft nen 20"???
fÃ¼r nen pries von 400-650â¬???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. April 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> keiner verkauft nen 20"???
> für nen pries von 400-650???????



AW: [Verkaufe] Thread !!


----------



## Bike Lane (26. April 2008)

ein paar updates im bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## Gralmaster88 (27. April 2008)

Verkaufe eine VR Nabe von Nope! Mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.

hab sie wenig gefahen, ist daher noch top in Schuss!!!!!!!!!
Ein Adapter für ne normale Schnellspannaufnahme wäre dabei.

Würde Sie für 46  (nicht verhandelbar) anbieten.

Ein Bild kann ich selbstverständlich auch noch online stellen.


----------



## tinitram (27. April 2008)

Mein Debüt als Verkäufer in diesem Thread.

1. Angebot
2x Maxxis High Roller 24Zoll (Reifen)
2x Maxxis DH 2,5/2,7 24Zoll (DH-Schläuche)





2. Angebot
HS33 Set (V+H) schwarz so gut wie neu + 1x grüne Beläge





(Auf die Bilder klicken um die Angebote zu öffnen...)


----------



## ChrisKing (28. April 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> *Nagelneue Marta 160mm Bremsscheibe inkl. Schrauben. *
> 
> Als kleines Bonbon kann ich das ein oder andere Maguraersatzteil dazulegen (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=100500&sort=1&cat=500&page=1)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike Lane (28. April 2008)

hab ne chris king nabe im bikemarkt drin: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (28. April 2008)

verkaufe nagel neuen try-all hr reifen. 26 zoll. pm


----------



## KermitB4 (28. April 2008)

Folgende Teile sind noch zu haben:

- Echo 20 Zoll Laufrad für Vorderrad (Felge Echo 06 silber, Sapim-Speichen, Quando Nabe) nur Felgenbremse




absolut neuwertig: 65  plus Versandkosten

- Echo CNC-Felge 19" hinten, aufgebohrt, 400 Gramm, neuwertig, 1 mal geflext: 20 




- VIZ 20 Zoll Laufrad für Vorderrad (Felge VIZ schwarz aufgefeilt, Monty TI Nabe, Alu-Nippel)




gut gebraucht, leicht krumme Flanken (nur für Scheibenbremsen), 580 gramm!!! 35  plus Versandkosten

- Try All Vorbau 25,4er Klemmung für 20 Zoll Bike, schwarz: gebraucht: 25  plus Versandkosten
- Monty Vorbau von einem 231 X-Lite 26 Zoll Bike, silber, gebraucht: 15  plus Versandkosten
- VIZ Vorbau 170 mm, schwarz, gebraucht: 28  plus Versandkosten
- Zoo! CNC Bremshebel schwarz, neuwertig: 22  plus Versandkosten 
- Magura HS33 Halteschellen original: 10 / pro Set für 1 Bremse plus Versandkosten




- Monty Pro-Lenker, gebraucht - fast neuwertig, 10  plus Versandkosten




- Shimano Deore Bremsgriff für V-Brake, gebraucht - fast neuwertig, 12  plus Versandkosten




- Magura Louise Bremssattel 2003, gebraucht: 15  plus Versandkosten

- Magura Louise Bremsscheibe 180 mm, gebraucht: 10  plus Versandkosten




- Monty 231 x-Lite Laufrad vorne (auch Disc)
- Monty 231 x-Lite Laufrad hinten (Felgenbremse)

Bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## hooliemoolie (28. April 2008)

Hallo 
Da ich mit dem Trialen leider aufhöre weil die zeit für 2 Hobbys nicht reicht 
biete ich meine 2 bikesbeides 20 zoll zum verkauf ..

einmal ..

Devil  
Normale gebruchspuren mit V-breake von Shimano ..Freilauf von Echo..
für 150 ohne Versand..

Und 

Koxx Xtp 
Echo Bremsen ,Eno,Magnesiumpedalen,TryAll felgen Vorne hinten
normale gebrauchspuren .. 2 kleine beulen und en paar kratzer des normale halt ..
preis so um die 600 


bilder von den Devil kommen moin ..

im moment sind aber nicht wie auf den bildern aufkleber drauf is blank des gute stück

bilder hier ...

https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario/printImage?imageId=86458776&imageType=image

https://fotoalbum.web.de/alben/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario/printImage?imageId=95276703&imageType=image

und hier noch 10 stück..


fotos.web.de/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario


----------



## NewbTrialeR (29. April 2008)

tinitram schrieb:


> Mein Debüt als Verkäufer in diesem Thread.
> 
> 1. Angebot
> 2x Maxxis High Roller 24Zoll (Reifen)
> ...



nette reifen !! könnte ich fürs dirt gebrauchen !! kann man am preis noch was machen weil der hintere etwas gefahren aussieht.. und ich würde sie ohne schläuche nehmen!?


----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2008)

sowas klärt man per PN!


----------



## stulledererste (29. April 2008)

hi hooliemoolie,
wäre an dem koxx interessiert...kannste mal n foto von den beulen machen?


----------



## hooliemoolie (29. April 2008)

stulledererste schrieb:


> hi hooliemoolie,
> wäre an dem koxx interessiert...kannste mal n foto von den beulen machen?



ist ganz schlecht hab en handy mit 1,3 mega pixel..also eine am unterrohr eine am oberrohr..aber nix wildes am unterrohr habe ich auch ein schutz nachmontiert..

und bitte sowas per PN!!


----------



## C00L_MAN (30. April 2008)

Echo Lenker, 740mm, Silber, 4 Monate alt.


----------



## bertieeee (30. April 2008)

verkaufe BT raven hat die üblichen gebrauchsspuren aber keine risse und beulen würde das innerlager gleich mit verkaufen wollen









desweiteren verkaufe ich das HR:try felge gold, viz nabe rot, 15 zahn stahl ritzel. Laufrad ist wenig gefahren








verkaufe noch diese lenker




bei fragen schreibt mir einfach


----------



## KermitB4 (30. April 2008)

So, die Bremsscheibe ist weg und das VIZ Laufrad ist reserviert.

Folgendes ist noch zu haben:
Echo Laufrad, Echo CNC HR-Felge, Try All Vorbau, VIZ Vorbau, Monty Vorbau, Monty Pro Lenker, Magura Halteschellen, Zoo Bremshebel, Deore V-Brake Griff, Monty 231 x Lite Laufrad vorne und hinten.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chill (30. April 2008)

Verkaufe Hope Trial All Vr Bremse mit linkem Hebel.
Beläge neu
Scheibe  160mm <--nicht mehr so gut

[email protected]


----------



## hooliemoolie (30. April 2008)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da ich mit dem Trialen leider aufhöre weil die zeit für 2 Hobbys nicht reicht
> biete ich meine 2 bikesbeides 20 zoll zum verkauf ..
> 
> ...



BEIDE BIKES SIND SO GUT WIE WECK !!!    
warte nur noch auf geldeingang ..Danke Lucky, Danke Dennis


----------



## BLUBB_83 (1. Mai 2008)

hallo leute ich verkaufe mein Endorfin touch n go 26".es befindet sich in einem gutem gebrauchtem zustand.der rahmen hat keine risse nur ein paar beulen die aber vom vorbesitzer stammen.bin das rad selber wenig gefahren und habe einiges erneuert und repariert.der antrieb wurde auf frontfreilauf umgerüstet und es ist eine neue vr bremse montiert worden.desweiteren lege ich noch ein paar ersatzteile dazu.wie z.B. 
- LX V-Brake ( inklusive hebel )
- Magura Louise mit scheibe und hebel
- Lenker ( marke weiß ich leider nicht)
preislich dachte ich an 450-500 euro.

wenn interesse besteht kann ich gern per e-mail oder msn bilder schicken.


----------



## dane08 (1. Mai 2008)

edit


----------



## siggi19 (1. Mai 2008)

ich weiß der falsche thread, im suche thread meldet sich ja keiner

also ich brauche zum mitte des monats hin eine echo gabel mit 4 loch aufnahme in 20"

bis 50 euro 

bitte gut erhalten


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Mai 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> i im suche thread meldet sich ja keiner



dreimal darfst du raten warum! vielleicht solltest du auch mal mehr als nur einen tag warten! wenn sich dort keiner gemeldet hat, dann hier im verkaufe thread erst recht nich! 

was hier im forum manchmal für retards unterwegs sind, is echt nich mehr feierlich...


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Mai 2008)

du hast die Kool Chain falsch rum. nur so am rande


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Mai 2008)

mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem kleinen "Rausverkauf"

folgendes ist noch zu haben: 
- Deore Bremsgriff V-Brake
- Monty Pro Lenker
- Vorbauten: Try All, VIZ, Monty
- Bremssattel Magura Louise 2003
- Echo CNC-Felge HR
- Echo Laufrad 20" vorne silber, neuwertig
- Monty 231 x-lite Laufräder vorne und Hinten
- Zoo-Bremshebel cnc schwar

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Mai 2008)

verkaufe lenker und vorbau Kombi.....
Try-All Vorbau 125mm 20° 31,8mm noch tip top in ordnung hatn par gebrauchsspuren von montage und gebrauch aber nix was die Funktion oder die optik beeinträchtigt.




(der gleiche nur in schwarz)

Try-All Lenker 720mm breit ungekürzt, 31,8mm und schwarz. Gebrauchszustand wie vorbau.





Neupreis Lenker 75 und Vorbau 49
 Hätte gerne für beides noch 60 +5versand

einzeln  Lenker 40 + 5Versand
und Vorbau 30 +5Versand

Bei Intresse PN oder mail an [email protected]

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Mai 2008)

unbenutzte Avid 160mm Bremscheibe mit Schrauben und passendem IS Adapter

12â¬


----------



## BLUBB_83 (3. Mai 2008)

BLUBB_83 schrieb:


> hallo leute ich verkaufe mein Endorfin touch n go 26".es befindet sich in einem gutem gebrauchtem zustand.der rahmen hat keine risse nur ein paar beulen die aber vom vorbesitzer stammen.bin das rad selber wenig gefahren und habe einiges erneuert und repariert.der antrieb wurde auf frontfreilauf umgerüstet und es ist eine neue vr bremse montiert worden.desweiteren lege ich noch ein paar ersatzteile dazu.wie z.B.
> - LX V-Brake ( inklusive hebel )
> - Magura Louise mit scheibe und hebel
> - Lenker ( marke weiß ich leider nicht)
> ...




das bike ist weg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Mai 2008)

Tausche grÃ¼ne Zoo! CNC Halteschellen fÃ¼r 1 HS33 ohne Schrauben gegen funktionierenden, gebrauchten und industriegelagerten Steuersatz.

Martin


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2008)

folgendes rad läuft nächsten Sonntag bei ebay aus:





für alle, die mal in den Sport reinschnuppern wollen oder auch zum hinstellen. Das Rad funktioniert einwandfrei. Zu Bedenken ist auch, dass man jederzeit den Kaufpreis wieder raus kriegt sollte man das Rad nicht mehr wollen. Hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290227266642&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Mai 2008)

Neues Update im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=32014


----------



## roborider (4. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe:

Avid FR5 Bremshebelpaar, leichte Gebrauchsspuren - 10â¬




Vorderrad bestehend aus DT Onyx Disk 32 Loch / Sun Rhyno Lite Felge / Sapim Leader Speichen / Continental Gravity 2.3 Reifen - 60 â¬







Hinterrad bestehend aus Novatec Nabe 36 Loch (industriegelagert, StahlfreilaufkÃ¶rper) / Planet X BMF Felge blau, gebohrt, 2mal geflext / Sapim Leader Speichen / Continental DH Schlauch / Michelin HOT 2.5 Reifen / Singlespeed-Kit mit 18 Zahn Ritzel - 65â¬







Preise sind verhandelbar, die LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen auch ohne Reifen und Ritzel verkauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4rt1n (4. Mai 2008)

m4rt1n schrieb:


> Monty 219Magura
> 
> modell 2007
> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n284/nationless/PC120002.jpg
> ...




VERKAUFT !!


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Mai 2008)

doch nicht mir fehlt das geld fürn neues leider

gruß marcel


----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2008)

horizontal?


----------



## C00L_MAN (7. Mai 2008)

Echo Lenkes 740mm Silber 33â¬
Hinterrad TryAll 47mm Felge Schwarz | Echo Nabe starr 6-fach Schwarz 93â¬


----------



## sunrims (8. Mai 2008)

hallo
verkaufe mein gebrauchtes zoo python trial bike in 20" short. ausstattung ist top und noch gut erhalten. 

rahmen: zoo phtyon 20" short
gabel: echo mit disc aufnahme
bremsen: magura hs33 ( noch die guten alten) mit echo halteschellen
lenker: monty
vorbau: monty
griffe: syntace zum schrauben
freilauf: white industries
kurbeln: echo
laufräder vr+hr: try all
nabe vr: rty all
nabe hr: echo
reifen sind maxxis + rty all ersatzreifen
pedale: wellgo

bei weitern fragen oder bildern einfach melden.

dachte so an 700 inkl. porto, aber man kann ja noch reden.


----------



## DirtMTB (8. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe meine 6 Monate alten Yaabaa "Mururoa" Rahmen bei ebay! 

Der Rahmen weißt nur minimale gebrauchspuren auf.

Geodaten:
Gewicht 2,1 kg
Steuerrohr 1 1/8 Zoll 120mm Länge
Kettenstreben 400mm
Sattelstrebe 300mm (mitte mitte gemessen)
Oberrohrlänge 560mm
Radstand 1050mm
Bremsaufnahmen Disc IS2000 und Cantisockel
Hinterbaubreite (Nabe) 135mm
Sattelstützenmaß 27,2 mm
Farbe Alu gebürstet
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer Montage möglich!
Minisattel und eine Sattelklemme gibts mit dazu!!!

Guckst Du bei ebäh...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Yaabaa-Mururoa-Trial-Street-Dirt-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ270235528162QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Jan


----------



## bike 20 (11. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe
Magura Louise für vorne links.
Bei interesse e mail an [email protected]


----------



## stussy89 (11. Mai 2008)

moin verkaufe was also guckt den link da steht alles ^^ 

federgabel rts sigma 203mm fdw usd !! preis is vhb 500 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=110972&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2008)

Das hier ist das Trial-Unterforum.
Soll heiÃen hier kann niemand etwas mit deinem Angebot anfangen, Bikemarkt reicht auch. Alternativ auch in den DDD Foren.


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2008)

Ich bestell demnächst eine king singlespeed Nabe, aber das mitgelieferte Aluritzel brauch ich nich. Wenn es jemand gebrauchen kann und man mir eine fixe Zusage gibt, kann ich die entsprechende Zähnezahl angeben.

Preis wäre 32,20 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (12. Mai 2008)

Hey leute verkaufe mein 20" da ich auf ein 26" sparen will !!! Ist ein Monty 219 ALP 06/07 mit echo nabe vorn ( industriegelagert ) leichtere felge , hinten auch Echo nabe mit einer leichteren felge , Pedalen sind leider kaputt musste selber immer meine dirt pedalen drann machen !! da das rad neue bremsen hat und das vordere laufrad neu ist wÃ¼rde ich mal 400 â¬ VHB sagn !! Wems nicht passt VHB ;D achja und halt die Ã¼blichen gebrauchsspuren die ich versucht habe zu verhindern ( mit schlÃ¤uchen ) . Fotos gibts auf anfrage peer pn !  gruÃ. NewbTrialer


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (13. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe neues Echo ISIS Kurbelpaar in silber,170mm, für 105 (inkl. Versand)


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe div. Speichen (ohne Nippel), nagelneu!

DT Revolution silber: 32x 262mm --> 22,20 Euro inkl. Versand!
DT Revolution silber: 16x 260mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!
DT Revolution silber: 16x 258mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!


----------



## ravyGER (15. Mai 2008)

servus verkaufe schweren herzens mein geliebtes BT Trailbike 
zu den fakten:

Rahmen: Bt Raven 6.0
Fegen : vorn mavic auf magura nabe ;hinten  echo auf viz nabe rot 
Bremsen :hinten 4 punkt magura hs33; vorn magura luise fr 
Kurbeln: ZOO rot , lager KO- bike rotL
Lenker,Vorbau: Monty 
frontfreilauf : try all 
Gabel : GU disk onely
Steuersatz : Cane Creek
ist auf singlespeed aufgebaut kann aber wieder auf schaltung aufgebaut werden da es eine casettennabe verbaut ist .


PS: biete auch noch ein paar race face schienbeinschoner an und einen kleinen rückenprotektor .

macht mir einfach angebote , aber keine sinnlosen wie 400 euro 

mfg Paul


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Mai 2008)

schubbs!



KermitB4 schrieb:


> mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinem kleinen "Rausverkauf"
> 
> folgendes ist noch zu haben:
> - Deore Bremsgriff V-Brake
> ...


----------



## trialisgeil (15. Mai 2008)

Hi allerseits, hab ein paar Sachen loszuwerden:

BT Raven 6.0 1100 Rahmen
normale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Risse, keine Dellen nur Kratzer; FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager

BT Gabel Cantisockel und Disk Aufnahme
ebenfalls normale Gebrauchsspuren

Echo Laufrad Vorne Disc (06er Felge, 06er Nabe)
Gebohrte Felgenflanke; Reifenprofil ok

Echo Laufrad Hinten (06er Nabe, 07er Felge)
Felge NEU, frisch geflext und unbenutzt; DT Speichen; Reifenprofil ok




















Alles zusammen 400 (achja nätürlich incl. Felgenband  )


----------



## rsam (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich verkaufe 2 gebrauchte VIZ-Felgen 26 " mit je 32 Loch in orange, vorne 39 mm (nicht geflext da mit Disc gefahren), hinten 46 mm (angeflext), pro Stück 15 EUR+ zzgl. Versandkosten. Bei Interesse verschicke ich gerne Bilder per email. 
Gruß, Sam


----------



## DirtMTB (17. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

hab eine Stahlgabel (Hi-Ten) abzugeben fÃ¼r 20â¬.
EinbauhÃ¶he 39cm, SchaftlÃ¤nge 17cm. Kralle ist eingeschlagen...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100336]
	
[/URL]

Und eine Try All 4Kant Kurbel (175mm lÃ¤nge) mit 22er Kettenblatt und einem VP Innenlager (68mm x 118mm) fÃ¼r 30â¬
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100335]
	
[/URL]

Bei Interesse einfach melden 
GruÃ Jan


----------



## NewbTrialeR (18. Mai 2008)

hier nochmal bilder zu dem bike !!! 

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/e8n0kvfa/DSCF2334.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/o18319wo/DSCF2335.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/mufsqj2b/DSCF2336.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ih9bwfhc/DSCF2337.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/rbn6xz6k/DSCF2338.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/arq1elqw/DSCF2339.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/hncjrdz/DSCF2340.JPG
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/co1aicr/DSCF2341.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Mai 2008)

Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel nun mein Ersatzbike. Das Bike wurde nur selten im Training gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man kÃ¶nnte fast sagen wie neu. Der einzige Haken ist eine kleine Delle an der linken Kettenstrebe wo aber der Lack keine BeschÃ¤digung hat. Die Delle ist vÃ¶llig ohne Bedecken fÃ¼r die Funktion auf den Rahmen. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen fÃ¼r unmÃ¶glich macht.
Der Rahmen hat eine Geo die eher den Citytrialer ansprechen kÃ¶nnte. Radstand 1055, Offset 25mm+, Kettenstreben 386mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5Â°. Du die Exzenter-Aufallenden kann der Radsatnd aber auch etwas lÃ¤nger oder kÃ¼rzer eingestellt werden. Das Offset ist somit auch verstellbar. Im jetzigen Zustand ist eine Ãbersetzung von 22/17 montiert was ziemlich genau gleich ist wie 18/14. Das Rad ist ein Monster fÃ¼r die Stadt und kann wendigkeit jedem anderen Rahmen die ZÃ¤hne zeigen. Es ist einfach nur geil so ein Teil zu fahren. Spassmobil 

Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Auf Wunsch kann ich das Rad mit rechter oder linker VR Bremse liefern. Die Reifenbreite am HR ist 2,5und am VR 2,35 und die Reifen sind 100% Neu! Die LaufrÃ¤der sind das HerzstÃ¼ck Chris King BXM und Tune King mit Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen und schwarzen Alu-Nippel. Steuersatz Acros AI 22 in schwarz. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 20Â° mit VRO 7075 Lenker in 680mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Octalink 2 Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Marta-Louise Kombi fÃ¼r mehr Power. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN.

Das Rad ist sehr leicht nÃ¤mlcih 9,7kg und das mit den Reifen!!!

Das Bike kostet wie auf den Bildern 950â¬ zzgl. Versand. Der Ladenpreis mit diesen Parts liegt locker Ã¼ber 2200â¬!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Mai 2008)

hätte ich das geld würde ich es sofort kaufen *schwärm*


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Mai 2008)

Hätte da auch noch was..

1. V-Brake:
   Rote Heatsink-Beläge, Avid Digit 3 Arme, Avid Magnesium SL Dial Hebel
55
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...229.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...230.jpg


2. Lenker
    Echo 7005Alu Lenker in Silber mit 740mm
25
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...233.jpg


3. Echo Gabel
    Echo Lite 20" disk only (Orginal Schafft..NICHT gekürzt)
70
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...234.jpg



4. Bremse
    Hayes Scheibenbremse (ein etwas älteres Modell..bremst jedoch noch  
    einwandfrei), ViZ 160mm Scheibe.
35
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...235.jpg


5. Bremsbeläge
    Braune TryAll ein wenig gefahren... 70% übrig
    Rote TryAll 1x gefahren 99% übrig
Braune 10 Rote 15
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...232.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/6/4/0/_/large/x3...231.jpg


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Mai 2008)

hier nochmal mein RENNEN Kettenspanner, diesmal wieder in schwarz, da er in gold vielleicht nicht unbedingt zu jedem rad passt
wie gesagt, is ein super spanner, sehr robust und kann auch sehr straff eingestellt werden, da er an 2 punkten befestigt ist.
schraube und u-scheibe ist auch dabei.
neupreis waren mal ca. 60 Euro
wer interesse hat kann mir ja ein angebot machen, verschenken werd ich ihn aber nicht


----------



## trialmaster21 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hätte ein Monty 221Ti aus dem Jahre 2004 zu verkaufen.
Es steht für sein alter fast wie neu da, da ich es immer sehr gepflegt hab. Sind auch keine dellen oder grobe kratzer vorhanden. 
Bei interesse einfach melden, kann dann auch bilder usw. schicken.
mfg Norbert


----------



## bike 20 (19. Mai 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=111722&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (19. Mai 2008)

ChrisKing Ritzel
DT Revolution Speichen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Mai 2008)

ich weiß zwar das der puschen verpöhnt ist, aber will einer meinen *MICHELIN HOT S* haben. ist *26x2,5* und glaub wiegt auch nur etwa 750g.
denke der geht für nen schmalen taler weg

bei interesse bitte ne pn

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2297/dsc03416ma5.jpg


----------



## rusty84 (20. Mai 2008)

@sebi-online
Wo gibt es denn den Carbon Deckel für die Louise Scheibenbremse? oder ist der selfmade?


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Mai 2008)

rusty84 schrieb:


> @sebi-online
> Wo gibt es denn den Carbon Deckel für die Louise Scheibenbremse? oder ist der selfmade?



Die sind selfmade...


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Mai 2008)

verkaufe marta scheibe 160mm, hat keine abnutzungs erscheinung also von der dicke her. macht mir mal angebote oder tausche gegen alligator windcutter am liebsten gegen ne hope mit alu spider. 
gruß marcel


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. Mai 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch was..
> 
> 1. V-Brake:
> Rote Heatsink-Beläge, Avid Digit 3 Arme, Avid Magnesium SL Dial Hebel
> ...


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Mai 2008)

und nen roten try all replica hab ich noch auch mit leichten adapter für 31.8.

gruß marcel


----------



## koxxrider (21. Mai 2008)

*Verkaufe Czar Komplett bike*


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=113066


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Mai 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hi allerseits, hab ein paar Sachen loszuwerden:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 1100 Rahmen
> normale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Risse, keine Dellen nur Kratzer; FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager
> ...


*schieb*
verkaufe von mir aus auch einzeln!


----------



## la bourde (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier die trial Teilen, die ich verkaufe.
- neuen Rahmen JB zark 2005, nie benutzt, mit Steuersatz,
Geometrie, (Yaabaa Bow ähnlich):
1085 mm
385 mm
+35 mm
Mit einen anderen Schaltauge !
*220 inkl versand*





Foto


- VR Bremse magura HS33 schwarz Jahr 2004, neu, nie montiert, mit Evolution Adapter, ohne Bremsbeläge. 38

- Magura HS33 Bremsleitung, neue. 10

- Scheibe Hope 190mm no-wave, sehr guten Zustand. 25

- Scheibe A2Z Teppan yaki 180mm ( der Viz ist gleich), neu, nie montiert 15

- Scheibe Shimano 160mm SM-RT51, neu, 7

- Adapter Scheibenbremse A2Z IS -> IS +40mm
12

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID HR (juicy, code) IS 160 mm 5

- Adapter Scheibenbremse AVID VR (juicy, code) IS 200 mm 5

- Kette KHE collapse, BMX Kette (1/2" x 1/8). 11

- Vorne Naben Woodman Bill LTC 28 Loecher CNC, neu 30

- Schwarze grips 5

- Linke rote Kurbel FSA, collector: 10

Die Preise sind ohne Versandkosten (ausser der Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (23. Mai 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> *schieb*
> verkaufe von mir aus auch einzeln!



*VERKAUFT!!!!!*


----------



## felixroxx (26. Mai 2008)

Hab noch nen satz Try All Stiky Reifen vorne + hinten zu verkaufen...nur als satz zu verkaufen, brand neu, 55+5 EUR Versand


----------



## ecols (26. Mai 2008)

felixroxx schrieb:


> Hab noch nen satz Try All Stiky Reifen vorne + hinten zu verkaufen...nur als satz zu verkaufen, brand neu, 55+5 EUR Versand


20 oder 26"?


----------



## felixroxx (26. Mai 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> 20 oder 26"?



Yo 20"


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Mai 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> und nen roten try all replica hab ich noch auch mit leichten adapter für 31.8.
> 
> gruß marcel




25 plus versand dann geht er weg!

gruß marcel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2008)

Aus Finanziellen gründen muss ich mich leider vom meinem 20"iger trennen  
Zu denn Parts:
Rahmen: Echo Team Long
Gabel: Echo Lite (Disc+Canti)
Lenker: Tryall oder Echo
Vorbau: Tryall
Trettlager: Echo (braucht neue Lager)
Bremse HS33, Hope Tryall Vorne
Reifen: Maxxis
Brake Booster: 74Kingz (bisschen erleichtert)

Vorderrad: Monty mit Viz Nabe Leicht
oder
Tryall Vorderrad: Flanken gelocht + Eckig gefeilt
Hinterrad: Profile Nabe mit 12T auf Schwarzen Tryall Ring
Kette Eastern Halflink
Diverse Rechnungen sind vorhanden.


Bilder kann ich Euch gerne zukommen lassen(hohe auflösung). Bei Fragen einfach stellen  

Kontackt
ICQ:489135280
oder
Email: [email protected]
oder PN


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Mai 2008)

warum das denn!? holste dir nen neues oder wie?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gerne, aber ich brauch Geld für ein Führerschein da meine Ausbildung bald anfängt und gut nen Stück weg ist. Hoffe bin nur vorrüber gehend "Bikeless".
Hab total das miese Gefühl mein Bike hergeben zumüssen   ²


----------



## luckygambler (27. Mai 2008)

ach due lieber himmel! und mit wem fahr ich jetzt in dortmund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Mai 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> ach due lieber himmel! und mit wem fahr ich jetzt in dortmund?



Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp. Bei meinem Glück werd ich es eh nicht los (was mir auch lieber ist   )


----------



## luckygambler (28. Mai 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp. Bei meinem Glück werd ich es eh nicht los (was mir auch lieber ist   )



Ja mit dem kaputten Gewinde für die Bremsaufnahme sollte das auch schwer werden! 
Gibts denn keine andere Möglichkeit den FS zu finanzieren??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Mai 2008)

Ist ja so kein großen Problem das nachschneiden. Müsste ich nur nicht so Faul sein  
Ich kann schon drauf verzichten aber dann muss ich halt mit denn öffentlichen Fahren  
Wenn sich bis Sonntag keiner gemeldet hat behalt ich es, ist mir schon ans Herz gewachsen 



*Edit: Ich Verkauf das Bike nicht mehr. Bring ich nicht übers Herz*


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein GU Typhoon.






ACHTUNG: Anstatt der Scheibenbremse auf dem Bild ist eine HS 33 montiert (mit 4 Punktaufnahme Echo Gabel - die gleiche Gabel wie auf dem Bild, nur mit Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme anstatt V-Brake).

Der Rahmen hat eine kleine Delle am Unterrohr ansonsten übliche Gebrauchsspuren.
Das Rad wurde für Trialverhältnisse sehr wenig strapaziert. Die Kettenstreben haben KEINE Macken von aufsetzern. Keine Hooks (Autodachtechnik). Sprünge aus max 1 Meter Höhe (aber auch das verhältnismäßig wenig).

Der Freilauf ist ein ENO (White Industries) Freilauf.

Die Hinterradfelge hat m.E. einen leichten Höhenschlag, der mich nicht weiter gestört hat. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass man den rausbekommt, deshalb erwähne ich das hier.

Lenker = TryAll
Vorbau=Echo
Nabe VR=Echo
Nabe HR=ViZ
Gabel=Echo
Felge VR=Echoe (inzwischen angeflext)
Felge HR=TryAll
Kurbeln=TryAll (ziemlich verschrammelt und etwas abgeflext, damit diese nicht an den Bremskolben streifen)
Anstatt der Schaltung ist ein Kettenspanner dran (also Singlespeed)

Preisvorstellung EUR 650,--
(oder Preis vorschlagen ;-) )


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (29. Mai 2008)

Das GU ist verkauft!


----------



## luckygambler (29. Mai 2008)

TryAll Lager zu verkaufen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=114507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (30. Mai 2008)

Chris King Ritzel, 16t, Stahl, nagelneu! Preis 43,90


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Juni 2008)

marta scheibe 15 euro plus versand


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Juni 2008)

Ich habe einen Onza Carbon Riser zu verkaufen: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10251
Ich habe ihn montiert und bin eine halbe Stunde mit gefahren. Jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass mir der Monty-Lenker besser passt.
60 Â£ ~ 90â¬. Versand aus england ist ja auch nicht geschenkt, nen deutschen Vertrieb gibtÂ´s meines erachtens nicht.
Macht mir preislich ein Angebot. 
GrÃ¼Ãe,
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> marta scheibe 15 euro plus versand



160mm durchmesser


----------



## Jakeschimoto (2. Juni 2008)

Schaut mal was der Onkel Euch mitgebracht hat  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115274&sort=1&cat=51&page=1


----------



## koxxrider (2. Juni 2008)

verkaufe adamant 20" komplett bike. genau so wie auf den bildern zu sehen. so gut wie nix dran, außer die gabel hat ein paar kratzer, der rahmen aber ist noch sehr top....nur ein sehr kleiner kratzer am unterrohr, sonst nix erwähnenswertes. NP= ca 1600...alles andere sieht man ja auf den bildern ober bei fragen einfach pn

bei intresse pn....preis vb



























bei intresse pn....preis vb


----------



## ringo667 (2. Juni 2008)

Braucht jemand nen güstigen Shienbeinschoner?
Geht bestimmt für wenig Geld weg:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120268390479&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. Juni 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel nun mein Ersatzbike. Das Bike wurde nur selten im Training gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Der einzige Haken ist eine kleine Delle an der linken Kettenstrebe wo aber der Lack keine Beschädigung hat. Die Delle ist völlig ohne Bedecken für die Funktion auf den Rahmen. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
> Der Rahmen hat eine Geo die eher den Citytrialer ansprechen könnte. Radstand 1055, Offset 25mm+, Kettenstreben 386mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°. Du die Exzenter-Aufallenden kann der Radsatnd aber auch etwas länger oder kürzer eingestellt werden. Das Offset ist somit auch verstellbar. Im jetzigen Zustand ist eine Übersetzung von 22/17 montiert was ziemlich genau gleich ist wie 18/14. Das Rad ist ein Monster für die Stadt und kann wendigkeit jedem anderen Rahmen die Zähne zeigen. Es ist einfach nur geil so ein Teil zu fahren. Spassmobil
> 
> Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Auf Wunsch kann ich das Rad mit rechter oder linker VR Bremse liefern. Die Reifenbreite am HR ist 2,5und am VR 2,35 und die Reifen sind 100% Neu! Die Laufräder sind das Herzstück Chris King BXM und Tune King mit Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen und schwarzen Alu-Nippel. Steuersatz Acros AI 22 in schwarz. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 20° mit VRO 7075 Lenker in 680mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Octalink 2 Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Marta-Louise Kombi für mehr Power. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN.
> ...



*Verkauft!!!*


----------



## linus93 (3. Juni 2008)

ich verkauf mein Echo Control  (long)
da ich komplet auf 20" umsteige













Also ein paar kratzer gibt 
keine Dellen und auch keine Risse

Rahmen: Echo Control
Gabel: Echo Control disk only
Kurbel: echo 4-kant
Lenker: echo
Bremsen: hs33/luise
Freilauf: monty
Felgen: echo
Naben: echo
Reifen: hr maxis minion fr koxx ...

noch eine info: der ketten spanner ist kaputt (feder gebrochen) 

VHB


----------



## PiTon (3. Juni 2008)

Adamant A1 Rahmen 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115519&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Echo Urban Gabel
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115521&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Echo VR-Nabe Disk
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115526&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Adamant Kurbelgarnitur
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115532&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (3. Juni 2008)

Echo Lenker
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115537


----------



## bike 20 (3. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115383&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich verkaufe mein 20" monty, schon ein paar jahre alt, stand die letzten auch nur in der garage, aber als basis sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Die bereifung müsste wahrscheinlich mal neu, die bremsen müssen mit neuem hydraulik-öl versorgt werden. Der rahmen ist in nem sehr guten zustand, wurde vom ersten besitzer mal nach nem anriss geschweißt, seitdem keine probleme damit gehabt...

für details, fotos und preisvorschläge einfach schreiben  

so far,
Johannes


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Juni 2008)

Hab auch noch DT Revolution Speichen zu verkaufen und anderes Zeugs, siehe Bikemarkt Anzeigen.



ChrisKing schrieb:


> Chris King Ritzel, 16t, Stahl, nagelneu! Preis 43,90


----------



## MontyXL (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

habe noch ein paar Heatsink Beläge gefunden, preislich dacht ich so an einen zehner inkl. Porto bei Intresse pn.


----------



## Jakeschimoto (6. Juni 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=115274&sort=1&cat=51&page=1



Schieb den Wal, schieb den Wal. 

Ist noch zu haben und günstiger geworden!


----------



## roborider (7. Juni 2008)

Zu verkaufen:

Quando Vorderradnabe 32 Loch, industriegelagert, sehr leicht ca. 90g




15


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2008)

kleines Angebot an Reifen:

Michelin Hot S 26x2,5 gut gefahren aber noch viel Profil.
15â¬ VHB

Schwalbe NobbyNic 26x2,25 wenig gefahren ebenfalls noch gut Profil.
18â¬ VHB
bei Bedarf gibts Bilder.


----------



## ringo667 (8. Juni 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand nen güstigen Shienbeinschoner?
> Geht bestimmt für wenig Geld weg:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120268390479&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002



Die Auktion endet heute abend...

Habe noch ein Satz Try all Sticky 26" die ich nicht mehr montieren werde.
Ich würde sagen 60/70% Profil ist noch drauf.
Fotots habe ich grad keine, kann ich aber auf Anfrage machen.
Hätte noch gerne 25 incl. Versand für beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juni 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab auch noch DT Revolution Speichen zu verkaufen und anderes Zeugs, siehe Bikemarkt Anzeigen.



Preissenkung beim Chris King 16t Stahlritzel: Jetzt 33,90 inkl. Versand! Ritzel ist nagelneu!


----------



## koxxrider (9. Juni 2008)

koxxrider schrieb:


> verkaufe adamant 20" komplett bike. genau so wie auf den bildern zu sehen. so gut wie nix dran, außer die gabel hat ein paar kratzer, der rahmen aber ist noch sehr top....nur ein sehr kleiner kratzer am unterrohr, sonst nix erwähnenswertes. NP= ca 1600...alles andere sieht man ja auf den bildern ober bei fragen einfach pn
> 
> bei intresse pn....preis vb
> 
> ...



preis vb 840


----------



## bertieeee (9. Juni 2008)

so ich verkaufe try all rage bar nen viertel jahr gefahren:




dann zoo kurbeln 170mm lang 








der dazu passende rochring




nen echo 4 loch brakebooster




ne echo nabe 32 loch mit schnellspanner




ne deore nabe 32 loch




ne no name nabe 32 loch ohne disc




bei fragen einfach pm


----------



## bodom child (9. Juni 2008)

darkhorse trialrahmen 26" zustand wenig gebraucht(siehe fotos), cannondale pepperoni gabel, canecreek steuersatz, tryall vorbau, avid v-brake vorne, magura hs33 hinten, trialbeläge hinten, gekürzter sachs-power-grip shifter, 105er schaltwerk, shimano octalink kurbeln, 22er kb, alutech bashguard, connex kette.

macht mir nen preisvorschlag.

zum komplettbike fehlen lenker griffe, laufräder, kassette und pedale. mehr fotos hier



desweiteren hab ich noch nen maxxis hansventure 26x2,35 reifen zu verkaufen. ebenfalls wenig gebraucht, siehe fotoalbum.

bei interesse und/oder preisvorschlag ==> PN


----------



## linus93 (10. Juni 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> ich verkauf mein Echo Control  (long)
> da ich komplet auf 20" umsteige
> 
> 
> ...



600 vhb


----------



## bertieeee (11. Juni 2008)

so folgende teile sind noch zu verkaufen:
echo brakebooster




die drei naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (12. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe komplettes hinteres Laufrad.

Aley Felge gefrÃ¤st und gesandstrahlt: np50â¬
viz starr nabe 135mm: np115 â¬
mit Sapim Race Speichen
und blauen alu Speichennippeln
32 loch
gebraucht aber noch in gutem zustand




Vb 120 plus versand


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juni 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## roborider (13. Juni 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/115694/cat/500

DT Onyx Disc VR Nabe 32 Loch - 22â¬


----------



## felixroxx (13. Juni 2008)

Haette jemand Interesse an nem XTP2 Short Full Disc, 1 Monat gefahren, neuwertig keine Kratzer nichts...kann vorher auch probegefahren werden, Rad ist absolut neu und bestimmt eins der besten 20 Zoll bikes überhaupt...Fotos kann ich gerne mailen...Designausführung wie auf dem Foto


----------



## j.riegler1 (13. Juni 2008)

felixroxx schrieb:


> Haette jemand Interesse an nem XTP2 Short Full Disc, 1 Monat gefahren, neuwertig keine Kratzer nichts...kann vorher auch probegefahren werden, Rad ist absolut neu und bestimmt eins der besten 20 Zoll bikes überhaupt...Fotos kann ich gerne mailen...Designausführung wie auf dem Foto




wie viel willst du dafür?


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. Juni 2008)

ich hab immer noch nen einmalig montierten und lediglich ein paar minuten gefahrenen Onza Carbon Lenker hier. NÃ¤here InfoÂ´s hier: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10251
Neupreis: 60Pfund macht 90â¬ + Versand aus England
Ich geb ihn fÃ¼r 60â¬ + Versand ab!


----------



## Trialside (14. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe nen Satz Maxxis Creepy Crawler mit ca. 70-80% Profil.





Dachte so an 45 incl. Versand

Und einen Echo Team Brake-Booster, wenig Gebrauchsspuren, da wenig gefahren. Incl. Schrauben und Distanzhülsen. Lochabstand: 96-106mm.
(Glänzt noch stärker als auf dem Bild zu sehen)



20 incl. Versand


----------



## --Freeride-- (14. Juni 2008)

Hi,

verkaufe ein KOXX XTP long in Top Zustand Bilder im Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=117575

Versand kein Problem, bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## cvnc (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich verkaufe jetzt mein knapp jahr alte Yaabaa 999 26.

Nicht viel gefahren wegen dauerhafte Verletzungen deswegen sehr gute Zustand und fast keine Kratzer.  

Radstand: 1040mm
Kurbeln, Pedale, Lenker, Vorbau, Brakebooster hinter=Try All
Felgen: Try All Aluminium Felgen
Reifen: Try All Stiky vorne 26x2.0 hinter 26x2,5 
Bremsen: Marugra HS-33 vorne und hinter












NP 999 jetzt 650, in Braunschweig zu abholen

Wenn etwas unklar ist, frag einfach! Grössere Bilder kann ich mailen wenn es intresse gibt.

Kontakt: 
ICQ: 95-185-938 oder einfach PN

Grüss Ben


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Juni 2008)

So, hier is mein geiles Koxx XTP-R VRacing (Rahmen 77) zum Verkauf. Hab das Bike im September 2007 vom Vincent Hermance abgekauft, das ist sein altes Trainingsbike gewesen (bei der EM in Köln ist er das gefahren), hat also schon Kultstatus der Hobel!! 
Der Rahmen ist in nem TOP Zustand, KEINE Dellen oder Beulen, nur ein paar minimale Lackkratzer, bin immer mit Unterrohrschutz gefahren. Die Geometrie: 
Länge: 1098 
Streben: 380mm 
Tretlager: ca +45, weiss ich nicht 100% genau, kann auch +40 oder +50 sein. 

Das Bike is komplett fahrbereit und läuft super. Nachteile: die vordere Felge wurde vom Vincent und mir etwas maltretiert, aber das Vorderrad braucht man eh nur zum Tippen  der vordere Reifen ist etwas abgefahren (spart Gewicht  Ausstattung: 

Gabel: Koxx Forx Disc 
Steuersatz: Try All 
Vorbau: Try All 31,8mm Klemmung 
Lenker: Try All Rage Bar raised (erst paar Monate alt) 
Griffe: Try All Schaumstoff 
Vordere Bremse: Hope Mono Trial mit 180mm Try All Scheibe 
Hintere Bremse: Magura HS-33 (im Oktober neu gekauft) 
Kurbeln: Try All ISIS 
Innenlager: Try All ISIS 
Freilauf: Try All 18 Zähne 
Rockring: Try All 
Kette: KMC Cool Chain 
Kettenspanner: Koxx ST und Carbon Spacer!!! (mega edel die Dinger) 
Vorderrad: Try All Disc Nabe, 28 Loch, Inox Speichen, Try All Felge 39mm 
Hinterrad: Try All CNC Nabe für 6 fach Kasette, 36 Loch, Inox Speichen, Try All Felge 47mm, Alu Nippel (Felge ist erst 1 Monat alt) 
Pedale: Try All Magneisum (paar Pins fehlen) 
Hab ich was vergessen?? Kann sein.. wenn Ihr Fragen habt, oder bessere Bilder wollt, schreibt oder ruft an! 

Gewicht: nur 9,9KG !!!! 
Neupreis:  3,200 
Verhandlungsbasis:  954,73 

Wie gesagt, das Bike fährt sich top, is in nem guten Zustand und ich geb es auch nur ab weil ich auf nen Ferrari spare  haha 

MfG, Michael 
Kontakt: [email protected] 
Tel: 015116810742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Juni 2008)

P.S: wer die geile Möhre sehen will, sie steht in Ratingen bei Düsseldorf und kann dort besichtigt und angefasst werden.  Wer Bier mitbringt darf auch mal fahren


----------



## D E N N I S (15. Juni 2008)

*Verkaufe mein 26" Coustellier Komplett Rad*

Details:

Rahmen: Coustellier Saint Blaise
Starrgabel: Koxx mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme , Chris King Kralle
Lenker: Try All Replica schwarz, Syntace Griffe schwarz
Vorbau: Mounty Pro X
Steuersatz: Try All Industrielager, Koxx Carbon Spacer
Tretlager: Try All Industrielager
Kurbeln: Echo mit 18 Zähne Starrritzel
Laufräder:
 Vorderrad: Nabe RB Design rot 32Loch , Felge: Try All schwarz
 Hinterrad : Nabe Chris King Classic schwarz 32Loch (neuwertig), Felge Try All schwarz

Hinten HS33 mit blauen ZOO Schellen, mit Try All Brakebooster, ViZ Beläge orange, Echo Hebel rot
Vorne Hope 4 Kolben Bremse 200er Scheibe(Hope) wahlweise auch eine Magura Louise.

Vorne einen Schwalbe Racing Ralph Mantel
Hinten einen Schwalbe Big Betty Mantel

mehr Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage, 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.
Gott segne Euch! Alle.


----------



## ringo667 (15. Juni 2008)

Habe noch ein paar Low Budget Parts abzugeben.

Michelin Hot S mit viel Profil, als Vorderreifen taugt der noch gut.
14 incl. Versand




Magura  Louise 180er Scheibe, 100% plan und kein sichtbarer verschleiss.
20 zzgl. 1,45 Versand



EBC 180er Scheibe ebenfalls 100% plan und kein sichtbarer verschleiss.8 zzg. 1,45 Versand


 

VP Pedale ohne inneren Käfig, Lager in Ordnung.
Der Käfig hat gebrauchsspuren, ist aber in der Funktion nicht eingeschränkt.
Gewicht ca 370g/Paar 10 zzgl. 2,50 Versand


----------



## Armless (15. Juni 2008)

War Freitag bei Cesur in MÃ¼nster, der hatte schÃ¶ne schneeweiÃe Hussefelt Kurbeln im Schaufenster liegen. Nachdem ich alles im I net abgegrast habe, bin ich am Samstag zu ihm hin und hab ihn nach den Kurbeln gefragt.
Er hat die aus na Idee heraus einfach mal sandstahlen und pulvern lassen. Ich hab sie dann direkt mitgenommen sammt Howitzer Lager, 90â¬.

Wer die Dinger haben will, kann die bei Cesur bestellen in allen erdenklichen Farben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2008)

Super Trialkurbel.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2008)

Tausche 14 Zahn Singlespeedritzel gegen ein 15 Zahn.

Shimanokompatibel, reines SSP-Ritzel also kein Kassettendreck.
Denke es ist ein Shimano DX.

Martin


----------



## Armless (15. Juni 2008)

Ups, sorry hab die einzige Regel eben erst (entdeckt) gelesen  
nix für ungut *g*


----------



## Jup2006 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verkaufe ein Monty221ti. Ich brauche es nicht mehr, weil ich jetzt aufn Koxx unterwegs bin. Das Rad ist technisch i.O. nur die üblichen Kratzer und eine kleine Delle auf dem Oberrohr. Habe es selber gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hat TryAll Felgen montiert und einen anderen Freilauf. Bei Intresse PN an mich. 

Gruß


----------



## trialmaster21 (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,
was soll das monty den kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juni 2008)

bertieeee schrieb:


> so ich verkaufe try all rage bar nen viertel jahr gefahren:
> 
> 
> bei fragen einfach pm



haste den noch


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Juni 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> haste den noch



den hab ich


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juni 2008)

hmm ok schade


----------



## linus93 (17. Juni 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> ich verkauf mein Echo Control  (long)
> da ich komplet auf 20" umsteige
> 
> 
> ...



immer noch zu haben


----------



## C00L_MAN (17. Juni 2008)

Echo Pure Rahmen 1070mm
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=118207


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2008)

Soo ich biet hier mal Mein Czar Short 20" Rahmen an : Das Fahrrad wurde nach und nach aufgerüstet und hat jetzt nur gute Teile Verbaut , einmal eine Liste:

Lenker: Neon Riser
Vorbau: Tryall N.U.C
Rahmen:Czar short 20"
Leichtes Tretlager
Kurbel:Aricle 160 mm
Bremsen: Magura hs33 Hinten , Magura Marta vorne  (Hs33 griff links und marta rechts)
Laufräder:Echo 07
Gabel: Monty-pro
Reifen:Tryall /vorne ok (hinten fast abgefahren, aber noch gut benutzbar)
Felgenbänder vorhanden, sowie Sehr Dicke Mofaschläuche mit extra viel Bounce.
Pedalen:Tryall Käfig
Bremsbeläge: hinten Coustellier, vorne Marta Standart beläge
Freilaufritzel: Tryall (vor 2 tagen gekauft)
Feststehendes ritzel (hinten):Echo 07
Das Hinterrad hat einen minimalen Schlag das Vorderrad wurde neu eingespeicht und fest gezogen und läuft perfekt.
Die Felge (hinten) Wurde wenigemale (sehr leicht im 30° Winkel geflexxt) wenn man bedenkt das einige 70-80 ° flexxen.

Zur Qualität des  Rahmens und sonstigen Parts: Der Rahmen ist Ohne aufkleber,das unterrohr ist ein wenig zerkratzt(!!Das Ganze Fahrrad inkl. Parts hat nicht eine einzige delle!!) Der Hinterbau hat nichts abbekommen weil er komplett geschützt wurde, die übergangs CNC Teile vom Tretlager bis zum hinterbau sind unten angekratzt und der lack ist ein wenig weg.

Bilder gibts auf anfrage ( im new pic fred ist eins drin )

Verhandlungsbasis: 600  

Abholung bevorzugt/Versand ist im preis mit drin 

38458 Velpke bei Wolfsburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixroxx (18. Juni 2008)

hab noch neuwertige hope bremsbeläge zu verkaufen...10 + 1,50 EUR versand, nach einschicken meiner undichten Bremse hab ich gleich ein neues paar bekommen deswegen zu verkaufen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juni 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Soo ich biet hier mal Mein Czar Short 20" Rahmen an : Das Fahrrad wurde nach und nach aufgerüstet und hat jetzt nur gute Teile Verbaut , einmal eine Liste:
> 
> Lenker: Neon Riser
> Vorbau: Tryall N.U.C
> ...




Achja, Grüne Parts


----------



## s.j. (21. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe im Titel genannten Rahmen, gebraucht, außer übliche Gebrauchsspuren am Lack (Unterrohr usw, Farbe BLAU) keine Mängel, sieht noch sehr schön aus.Von der Breite her passendes Vierkantinnenlager lass ich verbaut. 
200 Piepen!
Wer Interesse hat kann sich unter 0176 830 622 34 mit mir in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Ozonys Rahmen, is mir einfach zu kurz des Ding..

Preis ist 405,90 inkl. Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz und Kette (zweimal gefahren).


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe mein ZOO! Pitbull Komplettbike!

pm an mich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Juni 2008)

ENO Teile. Nur knapp 2 Monate gefahren wenn überhaupt. Bin nach kurzer Zeit auf Profile umgestiegen.
Hab auch noch nen grünen Abschlussring(Ziemlich Verkratzt) gibet dann dazu.
Preis macht mal Vorschläge








Ausserdem Geb ich meinen Echo Lenker ab. Geht für 25 Inkl. Porto übern Tisch. 31,8mm Klemmung Breite 740mm.







Tryall Vorderrad. Nabe dreht sich noch wie am ersten Tag. Felge eckig gefeilte Löcher+ Flanken gelöchert. Leichten seitenschlag(Kann auf Wunsch aber Zentriert werden). Preis: 75 Euro









Morgen kommen noch ein paar Sachen. Bei Interesse PN oder auch ICQ 489135280.
gruß
Domme


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Monty 221Pro´07, wenig gefahren.

Keine Dellen, wenig Kratzer am Unterrohr





bei Interesse/mehr Bilder... PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## luckygambler (23. Juni 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein ZOO! Pitbull Komplettbike!
> 
> pm an mich



jetzt bei ebay für 1Euro Startpreis!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300236163432


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe Ozonys Rahmen, is mir einfach zu kurz des Ding..
> 
> Preis ist 405,90 inkl. Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz und Kette (zweimal gefahren).


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe immernoch:

Zoo CNC Bremshebel, schwarz
VIZ Vorbau 170 mm für 20 Zoll, schwarz

+ dem ganzen Krempel in meiner Signatur

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (25. Juni 2008)

hi leute , verkaufe nen 3 monate alten kot ms2 rahmen.
der rahmen hat nur ein paar kratzer am unterrohr und am hinterbau.
der rahmen bestizt eine disc aufnahme .. und der rahmen zÃ¤hlt zu den stabilsten auf dem markt . die gewinde am rahmen sind alle heile ...... risse und beulen hat der rahmen auch nicht . der einzige mangel ist das ich kein schaltauge mehr habe. nen neues kostet ca.15 â¬ . wÃ¼rde den rahmen fÃ¼r 200â¬abgeben . icq nummer 418-573-181 . bei fragen einfach schreiben . bilder gibts auf anfrage aber auf meinem benutzer profil ist auch eins zu sehen . gruÃ alex.


----------



## PiTon (26. Juni 2008)

Adamant Rahmen 230,-





Echo Urban Gabel 75,-





Echo VR-Nabe 57,-





Adamant Kurbeln, RR, ACS 150,-





Tretlager Try-All ISIS 68-127,5mm 30,-

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/111975


----------



## trialisgeil (26. Juni 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hi allerseits, hab ein paar Sachen loszuwerden:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 1100 Rahmen
> normale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Risse, keine Dellen nur Kratzer; FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager
> ...


Da man manchmal einfach zu gutmütig ist und man sich auf bestimmte Leute hier im Forum absolut nicht verlassen kann sind meine Sachen ab sofort wieder zum Verkauf bereit!


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4879736&postcount=3755

Neuer Preis: 356 Euro für Rahmen, Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz, Kette, Versand


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. Juni 2008)

Echo Pure Rahmen 1070mm


----------



## soma (28. Juni 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch nen einmalig montierten und lediglich ein paar minuten gefahrenen Onza Carbon Lenker hier. Nähere Info´s hier: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=10251
> Neupreis: 60Pfund macht 90 + Versand aus England
> Ich geb ihn für 60 + Versand ab!



Nur mal so am Rande, auf welchen Wechselkurs stützt du dich? Der Kurs von GBP zu Euro liegt meistens zwischen 1,25 und 1,3. Womit ich dann so zwischen 75 und ca. 80 Euro wäre. Mit nem Drittel Abzug bei Benutzten Sachen liegst du ja schon mal gar nicht so verkehrt, aber ich würde dir vllt. 40 Euro geben, denn bei 60 + Versand, kann ich mir den gleich neu bestellen. Wenn du magst, kannst dich ja mal per PM melden.


----------



## LBC (29. Juni 2008)

Verkaufe Czar Lenker 31,8
74cm breit
305gr.
Der Lenker ist so gut wie neu. Einmal montiert gewesen 3 mal gefahren.
Keine kratzer schläge oder dellen. Ein minimaler abdruck vom Vorbau.
Preis 35,00 inclusive Versand.


----------



## bike-show.de (29. Juni 2008)

Hab einen Adamant-Lenker bei Ebay:
Adamant-Lenker

Und einen ECHO-Kurbelsatz mit Rockring und ENO-Trial Freilauf:
ECHO-Kurbel und ENO-TRIAL

Von Kurbel und ENO habe ich ein paar mehr Fotos:
Klick mich!


----------



## LBC (30. Juni 2008)

LBC schrieb:


> Verkaufe Czar Lenker 31,8
> 74cm breit
> 305gr.
> Der Lenker ist so gut wie neu. Einmal montiert gewesen 3 mal gefahren.
> ...



Verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (30. Juni 2008)

lbc schrieb:


> verkauft



schei55e


----------



## duro e (2. Juli 2008)

hi verkaufe meine kot ms2 rahmen . guter zustand . das heißt KEINE DELLEN UND KEINE RISSE und nur wenige kratzer . verkaufe den rahmen weil ich etwas neues haben will , was kürzeres . 180 wäre vhb. leider ist kein schaltauge am rahmen weil meins gebrochen ist . neues kostet 15 euro . bei fragen einfach schreiben .
wäre echt gut wenn sich schnell nen käufer findet .
gruß alex.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (3. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe hir eine sehr gute VR Nabe, die Nope two way disc, zu verkaufen. Die sehr robuste Nabe ist für 32 loch Felgen und Steckachse ausgelegt, kann jedoch durch beiligendem Adapter und beiligendem Schnellspanner eben auch mit Schnellspanngabeln gefahren werden. Die Nabe ist in einem Top Zustand habe Sie wenig gefahren. Optisch siht das gute Stück aus wie aus dem Laden und Technisch funktioniert Sie auch so.
Würde Sie für 50 uro abgeben. Ein Bild wird im lauf des tages auch noch hoch geladen, wer jedoch jetzt schon interesse hat?!

e-Mail an: [email protected]

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Heatsink CNC Belaghalteschalen fÃ¼r die HS33, haben noch einen minimalen Rest rote Heatsink drin.
23,90â¬ all inclusive


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe meine 1 Jahr alte Chris King BMX Nabe Einbaubreite 110mm. Das Teil ist mir noch nie durchgerutscht, Lager laufen wie am ersten Tag und sie wurde frisch gewartet. ZusÃ¤tzlich wurden Titanschrauben verbaut. Der Neupreis der Nabe liegt bei 470â¬. Ich wÃ¼rde noch 200â¬ dafÃ¼r haben wollen. Bei Interesse PN an mich !


----------



## D E N N I S (3. Juli 2008)

*Verkaufe zwei Coustellier Rahmen:

Einen mit Aufkleber und einen ohne!

Wer interesse hat einen Rahmen billig zu erwerben dann PN an mich 

Fotos in meiner Galerie.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juli 2008)

So ENO Teile sind weg. Rest ist noch zuhaben.


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2008)

Dennis wie hoch ist das Tretlager bei den Rahmen?


----------



## D E N N I S (3. Juli 2008)

@isah: Tretlager +0mm über Achse, Radstand 1085mm


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Soo ich biet hier mal Mein Czar Short 20" Rahmen an : Das Fahrrad wurde nach und nach aufgerüstet und hat jetzt nur gute Teile Verbaut , einmal eine Liste:
> 
> Lenker: Neon Riser
> Vorbau: Tryall N.U.C
> ...






Verkauft für 600 flocken


----------



## bike 20 (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe noch ein paar teile zu verkaufen:
Try All lenker (schwarz)
Magura Louise 
HS33
0815 26 zoll Laufrad


----------



## newone (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Habe noch 
Azonic Shorty 90mm 25
Cannondale Fatty R (Canti-only),neu schwarz gepulvert 75
Bei Interesse, am besten kurze Mail an mich
[email protected]
Gruß
Micha


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Juli 2008)

Mein Ozonys Rahmen ist verkauft!


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Juli 2008)

verkaufe wieder ein paar sachen im bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/32014

bei dem laufrad ist ein muddy mary in leichter freeride version mit 2,35 zoll mit dabei. mehr sachen folgen am wochende.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2008)

nichts trial mäßiges aber was zu verkaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/120908/cat/26


----------



## D E N N I S (4. Juli 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *Verkaufe zwei Coustellier Rahmen:
> 
> Einen mit Aufkleber und einen ohne!
> 
> ...



Verbesserung: Tretlager +10mm über Achse, Radstand 1085mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (4. Juli 2008)

Koxx Forxx, nur Disc Aufnahme, 6 Monate gefahren - 85 Euro (195,- beim Jan)













Hope Trial / TryAll Version 160mm Version mit 190mm Scheibe, auch 6 Monate gefahren - 100 Euro





DT Swiss Ex 5.1D Felge, ungefahren, 30 Euro





TryAll Punching Bar, 6 Monate gefahren, 30 Euro





Try-All 'H' 100 Disc ( _Only 102g! (Plus bolts and washers at 24g a pair)_ - tarty ) + Sapim Speichen + Black Mirror Felge, hat einen Schlag, NP ca. 170 Euro ich will noch 100,-


----------



## duro e (4. Juli 2008)

hi leute ,
ich verkaufe meinen 3 monate alten kot ms2 rahmen . guter zustand . keine risse , jedoch eine kleine beule an der kettenstrebe hinten links . sonst sind nur kratzer am unterrohr die beim versuch des tretbunnyhops enstanden sind . der rahmen hat folgende daten aufzuweisen : radstand 1099mm , gewicht 1.8kg , tretlager +35 oder +30 weiÃ nich genau und der rahmen ist in der rahmengrÃ¶Ãe long . da dies wirklich eine notsituation ist und ich wirklich das geld brauche verkaufe ich den rahmen anstatt fÃ¼r 200â¬  jetzt fÃ¼r 150â¬ . 
leider habe ich noch kein neues schaltauge , dies ist aber fÃ¼r 15â¬ euro in jeden bikeshop zu haben . versand betrÃ¤gt 5â¬ per dhl. icq = 418-573-181


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe 14ner SSP Ritzel, schÃ¤tze Shimano DX.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe meine 1 Jahr alte Chris King BMX Nabe 32 Loch, Einbaubreite 110mm. Das Teil ist mir noch nie durchgerutscht, Lager laufen wie am ersten Tag und sie wurde frisch gewartet. Zusätzlich wurden Titanschrauben verbaut. Der Neupreis der Nabe liegt bei 470. Ich würde noch 200 dafür haben wollen. Bei Interesse PN an mich !


----------



## trialisgeil (6. Juli 2008)

...hab auch noch was! RB Hebel, Lenker und Brakebooster.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/53611


----------



## D E N N I S (6. Juli 2008)

*HalÃ¶le 
hier nochmal ein Update zu den Dingen die Ich verkaufe!*

Coustellier Rahmen Saint Blaise




280â¬ VhB  mit Steuersatz und Schaltauge

Coustellier Rahmen Saint Blaise 




190â¬ VhB mit Schaltauge

_Radstand der Rahmen 1085 , 10+mm Ã¼ber der Achse_
Sind beides die gleichen nur das der eine mit und der andere ohne Dekor ist.
Der 2. ist auch Ã¤lter und hat mehrere Gebrauchsspuren siehe der  Bilder.

Try All Laufrad mit roter RB Design Nabe 32 Loch , Scheibenbremsaufnahme




100â¬ VhB inkl Versand

Try All Laufrad silber mit blauer ViZ Nabe




70â¬ VhB inkl. Versand, ist komplett neu wurde nie gefahren.

hÃ¤tte auch noch einen 2Punkt try all Brakebooster




ist aber schon gebraucht. 15â¬ VhB

mehr Bilder


----------



## j.riegler1 (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## ChrisKing (8. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe div. Speichen (ohne Nippel), nagelneu!

DT Revolution silber: 16x 260mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!
DT Revolution silber: 16x 258mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!

Weitere parts gibts hier


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (8. Juli 2008)

So hier noch was edles von mir geht heut bei ebay raus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-VR-Try-All-XTR_W0QQitemZ290242735121QQihZ019QQcategoryZ77585QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (8. Juli 2008)

Läuft diesen Donnerstag abend aus:



bike-show.de schrieb:


> Hab einen Adamant-Lenker bei Ebay:
> Adamant-Lenker


Hier nochmal ein Bild von dem Lenker Link zu Ebay:








bike-show.de schrieb:


> Und einen ECHO-Kurbelsatz mit Rockring und ENO-Trial Freilauf:
> ECHO-Kurbel und ENO-TRIAL



Und ein paar Bilder von Kurbeln und Freilauf Link zu Ebay:





Die linke Kurbel ist übrigens ungefahren und nicht mal montiert worden. Der ENO ist auch in Ordnung (nie durchgerutscht).


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Juli 2008)

@ Bikeshow, dir sind also die Teile 

Bei mir laufen bei Ebay folgende Artikel demnächst aus:

- Echo Laufrad vorne komplett
- VIZ Vorbau
- Monty Vorbau
- Magura Louise 180er Bremsscheibe
- Monty 26Zoll Gabel
- Magura Bremskolben + Brücke

MFG
-


----------



## damonsta (12. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe:

*Hope Mono Trial*
Hebel links
HR Bremse (Scheibe 160mm) ODER VR Bremse (Scheibe 180mm)
*Mitgeliefert* wird eine 160mm Scheibe und die Befestigungsschrauben
Leitungslänge 125cm (Natürlich Stahlflex!)
Beläge neuwertig!

Bremse ist NEUWERTIG!

Preis: *130 Euro* inkl. versicherten Versand in Deutschland





Wie immer: keine Garantie, keine Rückgabe, kein Umtausch und keine Minderung. Ich hoffe meine Bewertungen sprechen für sich!


----------



## Goettinger (13. Juli 2008)

hallo,
verkaufe:

Hope 06 mono trial, kaum gefahren, paar kratzer sonst 100% technisch okay! 160mm, scheibe hat nur mal am stein gekratzt...rechter hebel, war hinterradbremse 80â¬

VR disk, 32 speichen, radial und gekreutzt, monty TI nabe von carlos diaz^^ und felge echo... 50â¬

VR bremse marta mit RB hebel fÃ¼r links, aber der gute aus carbon.. 
technisch auch einwandfrei, nur kratzer... mit viz disk..50â¬

Monty TI gabel 06.. sehr wenig gefahren.. nur paar kratzer.. sonst 100% okay!! nicht gekÃ¼rzt! 50â¬

meldet euch bei interesse am besten auf handy.. kann die woche sofort versenden! 0171 9942282
also auch sms okay! bin selten am rechner, mehr aufÂ´m rad

Gruss steffen


----------



## zumitrial (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Ich tausche BT RAVen 4.0 26" gegen ein gleichwertiges 20"!!!
Gruß Axel


----------



## 221pr`v (13. Juli 2008)

vertippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Juli 2008)

221pr`v schrieb:


> vertippt



wenigstens angetippt?


----------



## Trialerdomi (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

habe daheim noch ein hergerichtetes KOXX XTP 20" long Baujahr 2005.
Das Rad wurde ein Jahr gefahren und wurde dann durch das Hydroxx abgelöst.

Als Vorbeugung vor Dellen im sehr dünnen Unterrohr, wurde eine Dreikantprofilschiene angeschweißt (wurde von Herrn Voitl --> Rahmenbauer der bekannten Votec Bikes angebracht.. denkt daher schon, dass des auf jeden Fall hält)

Das Rad ist komplett mit:

-Try all Felge und Bereifung vorn
-NEUE Echo Felge und Try all Berifung hinten 
-Magura Louise vorn
-Magura HS 33 hinten
-Try all ISIS Tretlager mit passenden Kurbeln
-Try all Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker

Das Rad ist technisch sowie optisch in einwandfreiem Zustand.

Bilder auf Anfrage

VHB: 800

Grüßle Dome


----------



## damonsta (14. Juli 2008)

*verkauft!*





damonsta schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> *hope Mono Trial*
> Hebel Links
> ...


----------



## promexx (14. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> jetzt bei ebay für 1Euro Startpreis!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300236163432



aaargh. so ein scheiss. das wär super für mich gewesen. hast noch eins?


----------



## trialmaster21 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle,
hab im Bikemarkt ein paar 20" Maxxis drinn.
Bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## iller_tiller (15. Juli 2008)

hallo,

verkaufe mein 96' GT Team Trials.
es wurde bisher kaum gefahren- kaum kratzer keine dellen. wurde unter anderem mit 08' HS33 ausgestattet. 

bei interesse oder mehr bildern: einfach pn oder icq: 148892715

mfg


----------



## 221pr`v (15. Juli 2008)

Hab noch ne Magura Marta mit 160 mm Scheibe abzugeben allerdings hat die scheibe schon ein leichten Schlag weg. Bremsbeläge sind natürlich auch dabei allerdings, Scheibe und Beläge wurden ca 1/4 Jahr gefahren.

Wer sie haben will 50  + Porto


----------



## konrad (15. Juli 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> verkaufe mein 96' GT Team Trials.
> es wurde bisher kaum gefahren- kaum kratzer keine dellen. wurde unter anderem mit 08' HS33 ausgestattet.
> ...



wasn los till,doch keine muse den sport zu lernen?


----------



## D E N N I S (15. Juli 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *Halöle
> hier nochmal ein Update zu den Dingen die Ich verkaufe!*
> 
> Coustellier Rahmen Saint Blaise
> ...



Die Preise sind verhandelbar, ihr könnt handeln, schreibt mich an,
vielleicht macht ihr ja ein Schnäppchen.
Brauche Geld!


----------



## iller_tiller (15. Juli 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> wasn los till,doch keine muse den sport zu lernen?



hehe, doch doch... is grad nen neues bike in arbeit.
jetzt werden noch ein zwei euronen benötigt.
da meine seele leider schon von dem roten typen mit den hörnern und ziegenbeinen gepfändet wurde (der arsch ), muss ich jetzt das schmuckstück loswerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Juli 2008)

servus. 
ich verkaufe nen coustellier saint blaise rahmen. der rahmen hat am rechten ausfallende nen kleinen haarriss. der is aber noch nich bedenklich. is vielleicht 3mm lang. und hat ne delle an der unterseite der rechten kettenstrebe. ansonsten noch gut. dazu gibts ein das originalschaltauge sowie ne stahlversion, fÃ¼r die sidehop fetischisten. dachte so an 80â¬ zzgl versand. bei interesse schick ich euch gerne ein paar bilder.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juli 2008)

Danke, kann gelöscht werden. Geklärt


----------



## iller_tiller (16. Juli 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> verkaufe mein 96' GT Team Trials.
> es wurde bisher kaum gefahren- kaum kratzer keine dellen. wurde unter anderem mit 08' HS33 ausgestattet.
> ...



*-Verkauft-*


----------



## Trialerdomi (16. Juli 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> habe daheim noch ein hergerichtetes KOXX XTP 20" long Baujahr 2005.
> Das Rad wurde ein Jahr gefahren und wurde dann durch das Hydroxx abgelöst.
> ...



Verkauft!!!


----------



## Benzman22 (17. Juli 2008)

servus

verkaufe:


Adamant A1 Rahmen mit Standard Ausfallenden für 135mm HR-Naben und mit Schaltauge.Magura 4-Punkt Bremsenaufnahme. Kettenstreben 375mm, Radstand 1085mm, Tretlager 68mm (+30mm über Achse). Gewicht 2,08Kg. 

Farbe: schwarz matt.

keine Risse, keine Dellen nur die üblichen Kratzer. ca 6monate gefahren

200euro vb


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## bike 20 (17. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Brisa 26zoll Fahrrad





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## promexx (18. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Brisa 26zoll Fahrrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für wieviel?


----------



## bike 20 (18. Juli 2008)

promexx schrieb:


> fÃ¼r Wieviel?


350â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (18. Juli 2008)

ich dahcte das sei kein brisa rahmen??


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> ich dahcte das sei kein brisa rahmen??



steht doch drauf ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

Chris hat recht, es ist keiner, wir haben schonmal gerÃ¤tselt.

Nur als Beispiel: Wenn ich mir jetzt McKenzie auf den Rahmen pappe, heiÃt das nicht, dass es nur 99,- wert ist


----------



## luckygambler (18. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Chris hat recht, es ist keiner, wir haben schonmal gerÃ¤tselt.
> 
> Nur als Beispiel: Wenn ich mir jetzt McKenzie auf den Rahmen pappe, heiÃt das nicht, dass es nur 99,- wert ist



stand doch auch so im bikemarkt.
brisa rahmen haben noch paar deails mehr, zb. an der kettenstrebe. sieht aber dufte aus das teil, leider heisst das nix


----------



## bike 20 (18. Juli 2008)

na dann ist es eben kein Brisa, ich verkauf es aber trozdem.


----------



## luckygambler (18. Juli 2008)

miss doch mal bitte die geometrie aus, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Juli 2008)

hab auch mal ein bisschen ausgemistet, schreibt mir einfach wenn ihr interesse habt! gebe alles gÃ¼nstig ab...





TryAll yourself Replica  sehr wenig gefahren





fast wie neu, brÃ¤uchte man nur noch einen schnellspanner fÃ¼r. dachte so an 10â¬ + porto





Felge: Echo CNC 20" (ohne hohlkammer!)
Nabe: Magura Fun Disk
Speichen: irgendwelche vom jan
Schnelspanner: Shimano
habe 4 lÃ¶cher in die felge reingebohrt, hÃ¤lt aber super ! habe es komplett schwarz lackiert, wenn man es mit dsik fÃ¤hrt funktioniert alles super! doch wenn man es mit felgenbremse fahren mÃ¶chte sollte man es lieber nachzentrieren!

weitere bilder hier  und hier






Evo2 Adapter fÃ¼r HS33 2x + Brakebooster Evo1











Magura Louise Fr Hebel 
Magura Louise Fr 180 Kolben
Magura Luise 160 Kolben (alt aber bremst) bild

die beiden FR teile sind fast wie neu! der hebel hat am ende nen kleinen kratzer. ich musste leider den alten kolben dran bauen da ich nur eine 160scheibe hatte und mir keinen extra kolben kaufen wollte...

das wÃ¤rs erstmal, macht mir einfach vorschlÃ¤ge, gebe alles gÃ¼nstig ab!

gruÃ moppel


----------



## bike 20 (18. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> miss doch mal bitte die geometrie aus, danke.


Radstand 1035mm Kettenstreben 400mm


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Juli 2008)

hab noch was gefunden ^^
ich biete einen Monty 221 Pro Disc vom jahre 07 (glaube ich) mit grünem VIZ Steuersatz zum verkauf an.
er hat keine Dellen nur ein paar(nicht tiefe) kratzer nur er hat leider an der sattelstrebe einen riss welcher aber glaube ich locker geschweißt werden kann...
hier die bilder 
























wie gesagt, auch günstig abzugeben...


----------



## promexx (19. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Brisa 26zoll Fahrrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was haltet ihr denn von dem bike?
suche ja grad eins für den wiedereinstieg.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2008)

Zum anfangen... GENAU das richtige , sollte halten

du weisst das die bremsen für die meisten verkehrt herum sind (also Hinterrad links vorderrad rechts) nich das es dann ne böse überraschung gibt, kürz die kette um mach den spanner ab , fahr singlespeed als anfänger machste da nur alles kaputt :-(


----------



## luckygambler (19. Juli 2008)

aus geldmangel biete ich nun mein fast komplettes czar 26 trialbike in short ZUM TAUSCH an. da ich mit meiner freundin nach düsseldorf ziehe will ich es nicht mehr vollständig aufbauen.
es fehlen noch hr nabe, felgen, reifen, pedale und kettenspanner um das bike komplett zu machen.
folgende parts sind vorhanden

short czar stock rahmen
schwarze echo pure disc gabel
goldene echo front disc nabe
goldener echo steuersatz
goldener echo lenker
goldene echo cnc isis kurbeln 170mm
schwarzer echo bashring
schwarzer echo brake booster
schwarze echo lenkergriffe
massive khe collapse kette
monty freilauf schliesst alle 5°
gebrauchte hs33 bremse mit neuen braunen koxx belägen
gebrauchte avid bb5 in perfektem zustand und 203er scheibe mit befestigungsmaterial
gebrauchtes tryall isis innenlager in gutem zustand
kompletter satz speichen

da ich auf jeden fall trialen will könnt ihr mir 26er oder 20er komplätträder anbieten.

pm an mich

gruss
chris


----------



## luckygambler (19. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Radstand 1035mm Kettenstreben 400mm



tretlagerhöhe?


----------



## dane08 (19. Juli 2008)

verkaufe
ne neue monty 221ti gabel 07 
ich hab die auf garantie bekommen aber ich mÃ¶chte jetzt lieber meine echo lite fahren
vhb 150â¬

bei intresse einfach per pn melden


----------



## promexx (20. Juli 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Zum anfangen... GENAU das richtige , sollte halten
> 
> du weisst das die bremsen für die meisten verkehrt herum sind (also Hinterrad links vorderrad rechts) nich das es dann ne böse überraschung gibt, kürz die kette um mach den spanner ab , fahr singlespeed als anfänger machste da nur alles kaputt :-(




kann man doch wieder ändern auch rechts hinten und links vorne, oder geht das nicht bei maguras?

schaltwerk find ich gut, da kommt man dann acuh mal voran, wenn man mal wo hin will.

blutiger anfänger bin ich nicht. nur ewig nicht mehr gefahren.



> Der radstand von dem Bike ist 1035mm un die Kettenstreben sind 400mm lang


ist diese geo in ordnung? kann das leider nicht beurteilen 


@luckygambler
hast du doch ein komplettbike anzubieten?


----------



## Timmyrider (20. Juli 2008)

also hallo promex (tim^^) du hast ja gesagt des rad würdeste verkaufen , warum ? un könntest du mir auch dann die komponennten beschreiebn pls ? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (21. Juli 2008)

echo pure 07 rahmen short
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=124202


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2008)

FÃ¼r die SpaÃ-Rad Fahrer:

Habe einen Sun Rimes Rhyno Lite Felgenring in 24" und 32Â° hier liegen, schwarz und nur ganz kurz mit Felegenbremse gefahren, sieht man fast gar nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2008)

die geo von dem umlackierten darkhorse rahmen geht schon kla zum wieder einsteigen. Hält auch ein bisschen was aus.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2008)

Rhyno Lite ist verkauft.


----------



## duro e (21. Juli 2008)

verkaufe ne magura hs33 05 für vorne mit langem hebel . mit haltschellen und all sowas . booster gibts auch . preis wäre so ca. 35euro vhb . da die bremse in einem super zustand ist und der hebel fast neu ist . das einstell rädchen ist auch fast noch neu und natürlich funktioniert es auch.


----------



## duro e (21. Juli 2008)

verkaufe meine koxx forxx gabel . ist in einem supi zustand . die gabel ist schwarz gepulvert und hat keine disc aufnahme . sondern eine magura 4 punkt . würde auch gegen ne gabel mit disc aufnahme tauschen . preis wäre für die gabel 75inkl. versand.
gruß alex


----------



## ferdiP (21. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Monty 231 Ti!

Super Zustand, siehe Bilder.
Ich habe es kaum benutzt, deswegen verkaufe ich es jetzt auch.
Vor einigen Wochen wurde noch ein neues Try All Freilaufritzel eingebaut.
Vorne ist eine Marta verbaut.
Der vordere Reifen ist ziemlich runter. Das hintere Ritzel ist für die dickere Kette (Auch erst ein paar Wochen alt) bearbeitet, daher für eine Schaltung unbrauchbar. Ich gebe die Schaltungsteile inkl. Schaltauge mit dazu. 
Preis ist 1000,-
Interessenten am besten via pm


----------



## tom_oehler (24. Juli 2008)

Seas,

hab da mal a paar Sachen zu verkaufen....

Brisa Rahmen+Gabel

Koxx Karbon Rahmen

einiges an Kleinkrams kommt auch noch dazu... diverse Syntace und Try All Vorbauten und Lenker..... 

loss krochn, Thomas


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (24. Juli 2008)

verkaufe hier nagelneue "nike banger" schuhe!
ich hatte sie mir eine nr zu klein gekauft, deshalb der verkauf. ist eine 43.
bezahlt habe ich 50e und haben wöllt ich 40e zzgl. 4e versand.
oder abholung in dresden.
bilder sagen denk ich mal alles. aber falls ihr doch was wissen wollt dann fragt nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Juli 2008)

Da man es bei einem deutschen Trialshop erst nach knapp 3 Monaten geschafft hat, die Bestellung auf die Beine zu stellen, und sich mein Bedarf schon gedeckt hat:


Verkaufe Anfang nÃ¤chster Woche grÃ¼n eloxierte V-Brake Adapter von ZHI, nagelneu mit Schrauben.
FÃ¼r eine Bremse, zum Verwenden von V-Brakes auf der 4-Punkt Magura Aufnahme.

Festpreis 30â¬ ink. Versand und Rechnung.

Martin


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juli 2008)

onza carbon riser 76cm, nur paar tage gefahren, hat paar kratzer vom bremshebel draufschieben.. ansonsten top! 65 plus versand.


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. Juli 2008)

ich hab immer noch den selben in kurz, 71cm, und will 60â¬ Ã¼berwiesen haben.


----------



## bike 20 (26. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe Czar 20 zoll full disk. Rahmen, hr Laufrad und hr Hope sind 2 Monate alt.
Preis 1190â¬ vhb






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## raphael731 (26. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe hier ein paar teile die ich verkaufen will. alle teile sind neu. 

Bremsbeläge Echo                                15 euro
Bremshebel Echo                                 25euro
Gabel Echo Lite 20" Magura 4-Loch/disk   85 euro
Gabel ZOO! 20" disk only                       120 euro
Kette KMC Kool Chain                           12 euro
Kurbelpaar Echo CNC ISIS 170mm           110 euro
Echo VR-Nabe disk (32)                        50 euro
Echo HR-Nabe 116mm disk (32)              105 euro                 
Echo HR-Nabe 135mm disk (32)              105 euro
Pedale Wellgo Magnesium MG1                65  euro 
Pedale Wellgo titanium MG1                    88 euro
Echo Rock Ring 18T                              25  euro
NEON racing rockring for 18T                  36  eruo
Steuersatz Echo                                  40 euro
Tretlager First ISIS 68-128mm                40 euro
Echo Halteschellen                                30 euro

bei interesse einfach pn schreiben

gruss


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2008)

merkste watt?

nächstes mal hier reinschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juli 2008)

Wassssssssss. Dein Bike ist doch erst Neu. Warum Verkaufste dess


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2008)

Welchen Shop haste denn dafür Überfallen?


----------



## bike 20 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich steig um. Hasde interesse? Das wird bestimmt net so teuer wie ein cola dosen Fahrrad.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2008)

Passt grade Finanziell nicht ganz. Wennde das schöne Teil noch in einem oder 2 Monaten hast, gerne


----------



## D E N N I S (27. Juli 2008)

d E N N I S schrieb:


> *halöle
> Hier Nochmal Ein Update Zu Den Dingen Die Ich Verkaufe!*
> 
> coustellier Rahmen Saint Blaise
> ...



Preisupdate::: :::::::::::


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe 20" zoll monty rahmen,passenden unterfahrschutz und magura-klemmen

http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1503/qrzx45or_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1503/scphjttx_jpg.htm
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1503/nb3ywiuc_jpg.htm
http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1503/4dr66ted_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1503/doj75xtm_jpg.htm

Rahmen: 150 vb
Unterfahrschutz: 15 vb
Maguraklemmen: 10 vb

war mein erster trial-rahmen,also denk ich mal,gut für anfänger

(der rahmen hat keine dellen oder tiefen kratzer,nen paar schrammen,aber das bleibt ja nicht aus)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. Juli 2008)

Syntace VRO T-Stem M 6°
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110274549472&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## Angelo Berlin (27. Juli 2008)

Chris King FrontHub ISO Disc, 100mm, 32 Loch schwarz NEU!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110274546637&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juli 2008)

Verkaufe 2xV-Brake Adapter fÃ¼r das Fahren von V-Brakes auf Magura 4-Punkt Aufnahme.

Es handelt sich hier um das topaktuellen ZHI Modell, das gerade erst rauskam, ist schon das neuere Modell ZHIs.

Die Adapter haben minimale Kratzer und kleine Spuren aufgrund des Versandes, waren aber noch nie an einem Rad montiert.

GrÃ¼n eloxiert mit allen Schrauben und Canti-Sockeln. Alles neu und ungefahren fÃ¼r eine Bremse.

70 Gr.

Mit Rechnung &CO

25+2â¬ Versand


----------



## ferdiP (28. Juli 2008)

ferdiP schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty 231 Ti!
> 
> Super Zustand, siehe Bilder.
> Ich habe es kaum benutzt, deswegen verkaufe ich es jetzt auch.
> ...




Hat niemand Interesse? Der Preis ist auch verhandelbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (28. Juli 2008)

ich glaub da musst du erst nochmal mit dir selbst verhandeln.. für mich ist das einfach schon die flasche preisdimension für dieses rad.

ich würde es eher so in der preisklasse ~600 ansetzen, dann findest du vielleicht auch nen ambitionierten einsteiger..


----------



## luckygambler (28. Juli 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> ich glaub da musst du erst nochmal mit dir selbst verhandeln.. für mich ist das einfach schon die flasche preisdimension für dieses rad.
> 
> ich würde es eher so in der preisklasse ~600 ansetzen, dann findest du vielleicht auch nen ambitionierten einsteiger..




da hat er recht
ich kenne sogar wen der es nehmen würde, aber deine preisvorstellung ist wirklich zu hoch.
gruss


----------



## ferdiP (29. Juli 2008)

Also es ist wirklich kaum gebraucht.... aber es ist natürlich richtig, dass wenige soviel für ein "altes" Rad ausgeben wollen. Also ich bin bereit den Preis Euren Vorstellungen anzugleichen, auch wenn es weh tut. Schreibt mir am besten pn oder E-Mail.


----------



## bike 20 (29. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Czar 20 zoll full disk. Rahmen, hr Laufrad und hr Hope sind 2 Monate alt.
> Preis 1190â¬ vhb
> 
> 
> ...


schubs


----------



## raphael731 (29. Juli 2008)

raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe hier ein paar teile die ich verkaufen will. alle teile sind neu.
> 
> ...



Die Pedale sind die neuen 08modelle


----------



## raphael731 (29. Juli 2008)

Die Pedale sind die neuen 08modelle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Verkaufe 2xV-Brake Adapter fÃ¼r das Fahren von V-Brakes auf Magura 4-Punkt Aufnahme.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier um das topaktuellen ZHI Modell, das gerade erst rauskam, ist schon das neuere Modell ZHIs.
> 
> ...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (31. Juli 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> Verkaufe 20" zoll monty rahmen,passenden unterfahrschutz und magura-klemmen
> 
> http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1503/qrzx45or_jpg.htm
> http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1503/scphjttx_jpg.htm
> ...


^^


----------



## roborider (31. Juli 2008)

Ich würd gern mein Fahrrad veräußern:





Teile:

Kinesis Maxlight (Nodisc) Gabel, fast neu
Dark Horse Rahmen, fast neu, nur ein fetter Kratzer am Unterrohr, aber nur lackmäßig
VR: Rhyno Lite auf DT Onyx Disc, Sapim Speichen
HR: Planet X BMF gebohrt auf Novatec Nabe (Stahlfreilaufkörper, Ind.lager), Singlespeed Kit
Shimano Alivio Octalink Kurbeln + Deore Lager 113mm
Truvativ Hussefelt Lenker, fast neu
Xtreme Pro Vorbau 120mm, fast neu
Tange Steuersatz, industriegelagert
Deore LX Bremsen 07 vorn und hinten, hinten Trialbelag transparent und Odyssey Bremszug, Salsa Booster
Eigenbau Kettenspanner, ähnlich 74Kingz
Try All Miniseat

350 VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


>




Verkauft


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (1. August 2008)

Verkaufe Rockpads 1 Paar V-Brake blau und 1 Paar V-Brake rot, fÃ¼r je 15,-- â¬. Neupreis 25â¬/Paar.
(zzgl. Versand, sollte jedoch mit Briefporto gehen).

Die BelÃ¤ge wurden montiert und mit ein paar Bremsungen angetestet.

Grund fÃ¼r den Verkauf: Die BelÃ¤ge sind fÃ¼r mein Allround Bike zu aggresiv. Es bremst mit denen wie mit Bitumen, nur die BelÃ¤ge bleiben nicht an der Felge kleben. Also fÃ¼r Trial genau das richtige. Ich fahre mit diesem Bike aber viel Strecke und dafÃ¼r sind die BelÃ¤ge wie gesagt nicht geeignet.

Ein Hinweis noch. Bei meinem Yaabaa Mururoa kommt am Hinterrad mit einer 47 mm Felge die "Bremszange" zu weit raus und ich streife schnell mit dem FuÃ dran. 











Edit: Die Blauen sind verkauft!


----------



## dane08 (1. August 2008)

verkaufe
ne neue monty 221ti gabel 07 
ich hab die auf garantie bekommen aber ich möchte jetzt lieber meine echo lite fahren
vhb 150

bei intresse einfach per pn melden


----------



## LauraPalmer (2. August 2008)

verkaufe:

1,5 Monate gefahrenen Zoo! Lenker - auf 71 cm gekürzt - 35 euro inkl Versand
4 Monate gefahrenen BT-Lenker - auf 72 cm gekürzt - 25 euro inkl Versand





20 Ender - neu, nie montiert - 15 euro inkl Versand





Syntace-Gabel mit V-Brake-Aufnahme 165 mm Schaft - 70 euro inkl Versand





Chris King Werkzeug 80 euro inkl Versand (17er King Ritzel und Ck-Feder für Nabe gibts gratis dazu)





Ozonys Rahmen, knappe 2 Monate gefahren - hat einen kleinen Haarriss beim Übergang Sitzstrebe-Ausfallende bekommen, ansonsten keine Dellen, ein paar minimale Kratzer - wenn jemand schweißen kann bzw jemanden kennt, eine günstige Gelegenheit einen genialen Rahmen zu fahren... 190 euro inkl Versand


----------



## raphael731 (2. August 2008)

raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe hier ein paar teile die ich verkaufen will. alle teile sind neu.
> 
> ...



Hier habe ich noch etwas
Trident Schienbeinschützer               25euro


----------



## t-time1991 (2. August 2008)

verkaufe nen satz hs33 mit evo adapter...
hinten ist es das neuere modell vorne das alte preislich habe ich so an 40 euro vhb gedacht wer interesse hat p.m.  
auf wunsch gibt es noch nen roten echohebel dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (2. August 2008)

verkauf alex laufrad:






85 eus vb

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/126405/cat/all


----------



## ferdiP (2. August 2008)

ferdiP schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty 231 Ti!
> 
> Super Zustand, siehe Bilder.
> Ich habe es kaum benutzt, deswegen verkaufe ich es jetzt auch.
> ...



Der Preis steht nun bei 750,- Euro VHB


----------



## linus93 (3. August 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> ich verkauf mein Echo Control  (long)
> da ich komplet auf 20" umsteige
> 
> 
> ...



da ich fast die ganzen ferien weg war ist es noch zu haben


----------



## versameter (3. August 2008)

Verkaufe hier mein Monty Hydra !!

Das Bike ist von mir selbst aufgebaut und wurde nicht sehr oft gefahren !!

Hat hier und da seine normalen gebrauchsspuren was beim Trialn nicht ausbleibt!!


500  incl. Versand

Sollte mir einer ein Angebot machen per Mail oder per Telefon dann lasse ich gerne mit mir reden !!

0201-6957128


Zu dem Bike:

Bremsen HS 33
Lenker: Point
Vorbau: Procraft lege aber noch ein 2ten dabei
Nabe vorne: Shimano XTR / hinten DMR
Felgen: Rhynolite
Reifen Vorne: Gazcalodi / hinten: Maxxis Highroller Nagelneu
Kettenspanner: Point
Kurbeln: Trovatir / Trovatir lager
Pedale: TryAll
Rahmen: Monty Hydra
Steuersatz: SX1
Freilauf: ACS


An neuen Teilen sind verbaut:

Belege hinten:  Bremsbeläge Heatsink Magura

Belege vorne: Bremsbeläge Magura transparent

Griffe: Try All weiß

Reifen hinten: Maxxis Highroller


----------



## D E N N I S (3. August 2008)

*Verkaufe mein Vracing, Bilder und 2 Videos habe ich hochgeladen jeder kann sehen was drann ist(Quali is nicht so doll is nur mit Handy Cam gemacht worden),, ein Try ALl Tretlager ist verbaut, dass kann man schlecht  sehen ;-)

macht vorschläge ,,,,  und nich fragen was ich haben will , schreibt mir konkrete Preisvorschläge.....  könnt auch nach einzelnen Parts fragen..

die beiden Coust Rahmen und Laufrad(Try All mit ViZ Nabe) sind noch zu haben.....*


http://www.File-Upload.to/download-abec16f483abb4f1810ca029aadf8446.php


----------



## C00L_MAN (4. August 2008)

Verkaufe Rahmen Zoo Pitbull 05 long

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=126635


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. August 2008)

Hallo

verkaufe ein Monty TI 2006
Rahmen wurde am Anfang des Jahres neu gepulvert
Ausstattung:
Bremsen v+h Hope Mono Trial
Felgen v+h Monty rot
Naben v+h Monty weiss vom neuen Modell
Freilauf Monty neu
Kette neu
Reifen v+h Maxxis
Rad hat normale Gebrauchsspuren keine Risse etc.
wurde nur in den Klassen U13 und SchÃ¼ler bewegt
Rad ist sehr gepflegt

ein paar Bilder

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010168.JPG?0

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010166.JPG?0

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010164.JPG?0


Preisvorstellung: 750â¬ VHB
Fragen bitte per PN

Gruss Peter


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. August 2008)

Bionic B1 26", Disk Aufnahme, normale gebrauchsspuren, kein riss: 105â¬




Carbon Gabel NEU, 440mm, Schaft 165mm: 150â¬




Chris King Classic, Titan spanner(26gr.), Carbonspacer, Ck Cog Steel 16T, Ck Cog 16T Alu, 2x SH 16T. Leichte einkerbungen sind wieder ausgefeilt, ein paar Kratzer, Frisch geÃ¶lt, Verzahnung ist TOP: 160â¬




Coustellier V1, Ã¼bliche kratzer, kein riss, lack ist etwas zerkratzt: 130â¬




Echo Kurbel 170mm, Tryall Rockring ist etwas verrutscht, inkl. 22T Ritzel: 90â¬




HÃ¼gi 240, einkerbungen durch schmales ritzel: 60â¬




Juici 7 185mm, HR, NEU: 110â¬




Magura Luise 180mm, VR: 80â¬




Shimano 203 Disk, 2 Tage gefahren: 28â¬




Shimano Alfine, 2x KCNC Ritzel: 17â¬




Try all Vorbau, 25Â° 100mm, 25,4 klemmung: 20â¬




Alle Preise sind inkl. Porto


----------



## mov (5. August 2008)

Verkaufe Hydrauliköl für Magura Bremsen, ist wie Magura Royal Blood.
250ml Flasche, nagelneu. Preis 5 + Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (6. August 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> onza carbon riser 76cm, nur paar tage gefahren, hat paar kratzer vom bremshebel draufschieben.. ansonsten top! 61 inkl. versand.



und nachwievor http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. August 2008)

Das was ich jetzt mache tut mir sehr sehr sehr weh 

Verkaufe Monty 221 PR 20" Trialbike

Da es mit meiner Schulter (Kapselriss) nicht besser geworden ist und es auch noch eine "Weile" dauern wird bis ich mich wieder richtig auf ein Fahrrad setzen/stellen kann, habe ich mich entschlossen vorerst mit dem Sport aufzuhÃ¶ren.

Genug erzÃ¤hlt














Zu den Parts:

Rahmen: Monty 221 PR 20" Steuersatz: VIZ
Gabel: Echo Lite 20" Disk
LaufrÃ¤der: Echo Felgen mit Echo Naben und Maxxis Creepy Crawler (70%)
Vorbau: Monty 221Titan
Lenker: TryAll Rage
Kurbeln: Monty
Freilauf: Monty
Bremsen: VR Hayes mit VIZ 160mm Scheibe / HR HS33 (2003 !!! ) Modell mit Stahlflexleitung und Roten TryAll BelÃ¤gen (Fast Neu 1 Monat gefahren)
Pedalen: TryAll Rot
Halteschellen: GrÃ¼n Czar
Gewicht: Noch nicht gemessen, aber denke schon ein leichteres Gewicht

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zu VerfÃ¼gung

Ach zum Preis: Denke 650 â¬ inkl. Versand ist ein fairer Preis

Icq und Msn siehe links


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. August 2008)

und nochmal eins...

Verkaufe Monty 221Pro´07, wenig gefahren.

Keine Dellen, nur ein paar kleine Kratzer am Unterrohr und an den Kettenstreben...

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz: Monty Pro
VR-Bremse: Magura Louise
HR-Bremse: Hope Trial
Vorbau: Monty TI (nagelneu)
Lenker: ZOO!
Kurbeln: ECHO
Freilauf: Monty (nagelneu)
VR: Monty Pro
HR: Monty Felge mit VIZ Nabe (Felge nagelneu)
Mäntel: TryAll (hinten nagelneu)
















Preis 550 + Versand (ca.10)


bei Interesse/mehr Bilder... PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. August 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen perfekter Zeitpunkt xD


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. August 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen perfekter Zeitpunkt xD



ja 

eigentlich war es schon ne weile weg... aber da er es sich wieder anderst überlegt hat muss es leider wieder rein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2008)

Da werfen wohl ein paar Leute zu schnell die Flinte in's Korn, wie mir scheint.


----------



## duro e (6. August 2008)

hi leute , verkaufe nen magura hs33 hebel aber baujahr 05 in lang und einen standart hs33 05er hebel . der lange ist noch fast neu und der andere weißt leichte spuren auf. für den langen will ich 8euros haben und für den normalen 5 euros . bilder auf anfrage .
gruß alex


----------



## Goettinger (7. August 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Diese terrasse kommt mir bekannt vor...
> hab ich ja eine woche draussen gepennt


----------



## mr.mütze (7. August 2008)

edit


----------



## Benzman22 (8. August 2008)

servus jungs

verkaufe immer noch:


Adamant A1 Rahmen mit Standard Ausfallenden für 135mm HR-Naben und mit Schaltauge.Magura 4-Punkt Bremsenaufnahme. Kettenstreben 375mm, Radstand 1085mm, Tretlager 68mm (+30mm über Achse). Gewicht 2,08Kg.

Farbe: schwarz matt.

keine Risse, keine Dellen nur die üblichen Kratzer. ca 6monate gefahren

200euro vb 

bilder auf anfrage

gruß basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. August 2008)

So leid es mir tut, viel habe ich mit den RÃ¤dern SpaÃ gehabt und hÃ¤tte auch noch, besonder mit dem ZHI.
Aber nun kommt es leider hart auf hart und was soll ich sagen, Abschied muss jeder mal nehmen 

Beide RÃ¤der sind im meinem Album zu finden 

Ich muss mir noch einiges durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Martin...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. August 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Da werfen wohl ein paar Leute zu schnell die Flinte in's Korn, wie mir scheint.





Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut, viel habe ich mit den RÃ¤dern SpaÃ gehabt und hÃ¤tte auch noch, besonder mit dem ZHI.
> Aber nun kommt es leider hart auf hart und was soll ich sagen, Abschied muss jeder mal nehmen
> 
> Beide RÃ¤der sind im meinem Album zu finden
> ...



hÃ¤?


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. August 2008)

ja, das find ich auch grad sehr verwunderlich, oder soll das bissel sarkasmus sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. August 2008)

Zwischen aufhÃ¶ren WOLLEN und MÃSSEN liegen fÃ¼r mich Welten.


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. August 2008)

mir fallen spontan nich sehr viele dinge ein, die einen dazu zwingen könnten aufzuhören, abgesehn von schweren verletzungen etc..


----------



## JP Trialer (8. August 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> mir fallen spontan nich sehr viele dinge ein, die einen dazu zwingen könnten aufzuhören, abgesehn von schweren verletzungen etc..



Zeit oder Geldgründe könntens auch sein....

aber ich denke die ham nich so viele.... ich bin ja auch noch schüler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (8. August 2008)

zeit is quatsch, wenn mans wirklich will kricht mans auch hin, zum hobbyfahrer reichts auch mit 1-2 mal die woche.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. August 2008)

Ich verweise nochmal kurz hierdrauf bevor es in die bucht geht.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. August 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> und nochmal eins...
> 
> Verkaufe Monty 221Pro´07, wenig gefahren.
> 
> ...




hätte vllt interesse


----------



## mr.mütze (9. August 2008)

so will meins mal verkaufen weil ich mal was anderes probieren will






preis schlagt was vor.

gruß marcel


----------



## triptonight (10. August 2008)

Ein Kumpel von mir will sein Hoffmann wieder verkaufen.

Modell 2007
Laufrad hinten     : VIZ Nabe und Felge  Reifen MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,5
                            Laufrad vorn        : Monty Nabe und Felge MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,0
                            Lenker                 : Syntace VRO System mit Syntace Vector
                            Steuersatz           : ACROS integrated
Bremsen              : Magura Luise 2005âer Modell, HS 33
                            Gabel                  :Syntace





Das Rad ist soweit in einem guten Zustand und wurde von ihm auch nicht gerade sehr beansprucht, da er absoluter AnfÃ¤nger ist.

Der Neupreis lag bei 1700 â¬ 
VHB ist 900 â¬
Bei Interesse oder auch Fragen PM an mich. Ich vermittle dann weiter.


----------



## JP Trialer (10. August 2008)

triptonight schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir will sein Hoffmann wieder verkaufen.
> 
> Modell 2007
> Laufrad hinten     : VIZ Nabe und Felge  Reifen MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,5
> ...



wieviel wiegt das rad?


----------



## duro e (10. August 2008)

hi leute , verkaufe ne hayes mx2 bremse . lider ohne ausenhülle und ohne zug . aber beides kostet nur 4 euro im bikeshop . dabei ist eine 203er hayes scheibe . außerdem ein hayes bremshebel . die bremse weißt gebrauchsspuren auf ist aber voll funktionstüchti. die beläge sind noch zu 90prozent erhalten. ich denke mal das 15 euro nen guter preis ist.


----------



## isah (10. August 2008)

Koxx Forxx mit 190 mm Bremsaufnahme, 85 Euro incl Versand.











Gerissener Koxx Boxx Rahmen, würd ich mal sagen 50 Euro + Versand. Die Kratzer drüber sind vom Freilauf, hat alles nicht so ganz gepasst. 

Punching Bar hab ich auch noch, 20 Euro + Versand.

Am liebsten via E-Mail, martin.smolka(at)gmail.com 



martin


----------



## konrad (10. August 2008)

so schnell kann aus nem 1000â¬ alublock nen wandschmuck werden....blÃ¶d


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (11. August 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Gerissener Koxx Boxx Rahmen, würd ich mal sagen 50 Euro + Versand. Die Kratzer drüber sind vom Freilauf, hat alles nicht so ganz gepasst.
> 
> 
> martin


 

schrott für 50?  ,wer kauft den sowas??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (11. August 2008)

Verkaufe neuwertige Gabel Echo Urban 26" Cantilever / Disk. Farbe silber.
Preis 59,- inkl. Versand


----------



## nornen (11. August 2008)

Verkauf Try All Schuhe, Grösse 43, Neu
Ich bin Sie einmal Probe gefahren, mir sind Sie leider etwas zu gross...deswegen günstig zu haben...


----------



## JP Trialer (11. August 2008)

nornen schrieb:


> Verkauf Try All Schuhe, Grösse 43, Neu
> Ich bin Sie einmal Probe gefahren, mir sind Sie leider etwas zu gross...deswegen günstig zu haben...



wie günstig?


----------



## koxxrider (11. August 2008)

*Alex Hinterrad:*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130245090543&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=003


----------



## nornen (12. August 2008)

jp Trialer schrieb:


> wie Günstig?



55-60 Euro...


----------



## C00L_MAN (12. August 2008)

c00l_man schrieb:


> verkaufe Neuwertige Gabel Echo Urban 26" Cantilever / Disk. Farbe Silber.
> Preis 59,- Inkl. Versand



verkauft


----------



## isah (12. August 2008)

Rahmen ist weg, Gabel noch da.

martin


----------



## ChrisKing (12. August 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> onza carbon riser 76cm, nur paar tage gefahren, hat paar kratzer vom bremshebel draufschieben.. ansonsten top! 65 plus versand.



verkauft


----------



## raphael731 (13. August 2008)

Hab ein paar Teile zu verkaufen...Alle neu!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/105686


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (14. August 2008)

Verkaufe Zoo Pitbull 26" Rahmen. 177 inkl. Versand
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=126635


----------



## duro e (15. August 2008)

hAB immer noch zwei hs33 hebel zu verkaufen ab baujahr 05 ..... ein schwarzer standart hebel und einen langen den man bei trialmarkt bekomt . der lange is in einem sehr sehr sehr gutem zustand .... nicht wiklich kratzer ... der standart weißt kratzer auf . für den langen würde ich 7euro nehmen und fürn normalen 5er


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. August 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> verkaufe ein Monty TI 2006
> Rahmen wurde am Anfang des Jahres neu gepulvert
> ...



Rad wird jetzt in Teilen verkauft,nur der Rahmen ist schon weg,Laufräder,Bremsen etc.

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (16. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-bike-monty...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

und:
http://cgi.ebay.de/20zoll-monty-tri...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ChrisKing (16. August 2008)

1. 15 Euro Versandkosten für einen Rahmen sind ne Frechheit! Das kostet 6,90!
2. Wenn du dir bei deiner Anzeige mehr Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung und Produktbeschreibung geben würdest, wird sich vielleicht auch ein Käufer finden, der das ganze für 1 Euro kauft (150 Sofortkauf sind übrigens auch ne Frechheit)


----------



## styler91 (16. August 2008)

Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. August 2008)

styler91 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe einen Fox VanR 240mm eb. Mit zwei Federn. Baujahr 2008. Da es ein 2008er Dämpfer ist, relativ wenig gefahren.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/128089/cat/19
> 
> ...


----------



## styler91 (16. August 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


>



NEIN! Ganz böser Tritt ins Fettnäpfchen! Tut mir Leid! Sorry!


----------



## promexx (17. August 2008)

styler91 schrieb:


> NEIN! Ganz böser Tritt ins Fettnäpfchen! Tut mir Leid! Sorry!



was denn?


----------



## priossus (17. August 2008)

verk mein 20" Echo weil ich jetzt auf 26" umgestiegen bin.






sind nur andere griffe dran ansonsten der rest siehe foto

VB 600 EURO

MFG


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. August 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> 1. 15 Euro Versandkosten für einen Rahmen sind ne Frechheit! Das kostet 6,90!
> 2. Wenn du dir bei deiner Anzeige mehr Mühe mit der Rechtschreibung und Produktbeschreibung geben würdest, wird sich vielleicht auch ein Käufer finden, der das ganze für 1 Euro kauft (150 Sofortkauf sind übrigens auch ne Frechheit)


 

musst du ja net kaufen


----------



## styler91 (17. August 2008)

promexx schrieb:


> was denn?



Hab wohl das [Trial] vor dem Verkaufe übersehen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2008)

Base Bikes TA26 Rahmen, kurzer Radstand, schÃ¤tzungweise ca. 1050mm
Lager +5 und mit Bodenplatte wie bei einem 20".
Marzocchi Dirtjumper von 2003, doppelte LuftunterstÃ¼tzung, lÃ¤sst sich demnach schÃ¶n hart stimmen.
FSA The Pig Pro Steuersatz
Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau, 31.8mm Klemmung, bekam Chromoly-Schrauben
Zoo! Lenker, 74mm breit, 31.8mm Klemmung
Vorderradbremse: Shimano Deore (Mit Koolstop-BelÃ¤gen, demnach extremst bissig! Mit 203mm Scheibe, 1,70m Leitung.
Hinterradbremse: Shimano Deore Arme, Coust BelÃ¤ge in CNC Schalen, PAZZAZ vollcarbon-Booster und Avid Hebel
LaufrÃ¤der: Vorne Formula Nabe in Sun rimes ditchwitch Flegenring.
Hinten: Surly 1x1 Nabe mit Doppelgewinde und industriegelagert in Echo 06 Felgenring 40mm.
Freilauf: ACS 16 Zahn
Kurbel: XT Hollowtech2 mit 22 Zahnritzel
Kette: KMC Koolchain
Bereifung: Maxxis Hookworm
Sattel: Spank
Spanner: 74Kinz Nachbau.
Pedale: Wellgo

Das Rad ist auf street/trial ausgelegt, kann auch mit einer Starrgabel gefahren werden

Zusatzinformation:

Gabel hat die fÃ¼r den Jahrgang typischen Risse an der Gabelkrone von unten an den ÃbergÃ¤ngen zu den Holmen. Brechen wird die Gabel dort nicht, sollte aber dennoch erwÃ¤hnt sein.

LaufrÃ¤der sollten mal nachzentriert werden, sind aber an der Toleranzgrenze(Felgenbremse lÃ¤sst sich sehr gut einstellen)

Sattel ist wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist etwas aufgegangen.

580â¬


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. August 2008)

Folgende Teile nun mit Bilder wären zu verkaufen,
4 Stück Magura Marta Bremsen,2xvorne und 2xhinten mit diversen Scheiben
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/large/P1010184_1218979955.JPG
Monty TI-Lenker einmal montiert
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010182_1218979919.JPG?0
Monty Kamel Vorbau neu,sofort beim Kauf des Rades demontiert,sowie ein kurzer Toxxin-Vorbau
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010181_1218979901.JPG?0
Monty TI-Kurbeln 158mm mit neuen Monty-Freilaufritzel und Monty TI-Pedalen mit noralen Gebrauchspuren
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010180_1218979883.JPG?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/large/P1010179_1218979864.JPG
Monty TI-Gabel weiss pulverbeschichtet
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010178_1218979844.JPG?0
Hope Bremse vorne
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/large/P1010177_1218979825.JPG
Hope Bremse hinten
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010176_1218979806.JPG?0
Monty TI Lenker und Vorbau normale Gebrauchsspuren
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010175_1218979787.JPG?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010174_1218979769.JPG?0
Monty TI Vorderrad 2006 nachträglich gebohrt guter Zustand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010173_1218979750.JPG?0
Monty TI Hinterrad 2006 nachträglich gebohrt guter Zustand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/large/P1010172_1218979731.JPG
Monty TI Hinterrad 2007 guter Zustand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010171_1218979713.JPG?0
Monty TI Vorderrad 2007 guter Zustand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/medium/P1010170_1218979694.JPG?0

Alle Preise VHB bitte Anfragen per PN oder ICQ


----------



## Icke84 (17. August 2008)

verkaufe auch mal nen paar sachen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/79214

*Toxin Innenlager Isis 68x128*

*Cannondale P-Bone Gabel ca. 850g*

*Synchros Bulk Bar Lenker 710mm schwarz 315g*

*TryAll Felge Schwarz 42mm*


----------



## DirtMTB (17. August 2008)

Verkaufe ein Procraft 17Â° / 120mm Vorbau. 14â¬ incl. Versand!






[/URL][/IMG]
Ca. 3 Monate gefahren, Verkauf weil ich mir eine VRO Kombi gegÃ¶nnt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (17. August 2008)

Ach so...
hab ja noch nen Tretlager 118mm und eine TryAll 4 Kant Kurbeln mit 4 Loch aufnahme.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/100335]
	
[/URL]

Und ne hiten Stahl Gabel...




beides für 20 incl. Versand!


----------



## dane08 (18. August 2008)

hab noch ne neue monty 221ti gabel 07 
ich hab die auf garantie bekommen aber ich mÃ¶chte jetzt lieber meine echo lite fahren
vhb 150â¬ inkl. versand

bei interesse einfach per pn melden


----------



## Heizerer2000 (18. August 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Folgende Teile nun mit Bilder wären zu verkaufen,
> 4 Stück Magura Marta Bremsen,2xvorne und 2xhinten mit diversen Scheiben
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/0/0/0/3/_/large/P1010184_1218979955.JPG
> Monty TI-Lenker einmal montiert
> ...



Hallo Leute,
die Hope-Bremsen,der Laufradsatz 2007
die Kurbeln komplett,sowie die Vorbau Lenker Kombination,und
1 Satz der Marta Bremsen sind verkauft.

Folgende Teile sind noch zu haben:
Vorbau Toxxin 15
Vorbau Kamel 20" absolut neu 35




Laufradsatz Monty 2006 vorne und hinten Scheibenbremsaufnahme,sehr guter Zustand 100









1 TI-Lenker 680mm gebraucht sehr guter Zustand 35
1 Satz Marta-Bremsen
Gruss Peter


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2008)

550 fÃ¼rs Base, wer mag kann probefahren.


----------



## DirtMTB (18. August 2008)

Verköft!!



DirtMTB schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein Procraft 17° / 120mm Vorbau. 14 incl. Versand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2008)

Base ist VERKAUFT.

Und das ZHI steht nichtmehr zum Verkauf, es bleibt.


----------



## Benzman22 (19. August 2008)

servus

neuer preis!!


Adamant A1 Rahmen mit Standard Ausfallenden für 135mm HR-Naben und mit Schaltauge. Kettenstreben 375mm, Radstand 1085mm, Tretlager 68mm (+30mm über Achse)
Farbe: schwarz matt.

keine Risse, keine Dellen wenige kratzer. ca 6monate gefahren

150euro vb

gruß basti


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> hab auch mal ein bisschen ausgemistet, schreibt mir einfach wenn ihr interesse habt! gebe alles günstig ab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch da


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> hab noch was gefunden ^^
> ich biete einen Monty 221 Pro Disc vom jahre 07 (glaube ich) mit grünem VIZ Steuersatz zum verkauf an.
> er hat keine Dellen nur ein paar(nicht tiefe) kratzer nur er hat leider an der sattelstrebe einen riss welcher aber glaube ich locker geschweißt werden kann...
> hier die bilder
> ...



auch noch zu haben, alles günstig abzugeben !

dazu kommt noch eine 

Magura Louise für vorne 160mm SUPER zustand !




dachte so an 40+porto 
ALLES VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (20. August 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> verk mein 20" Echo weil ich jetzt auf 26" umgestiegen bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immer noch zu haben und neuer preis ist 550euro VB

MFG


----------



## Benzman22 (20. August 2008)

update

FOTOS IN MEINEM BENUTZERORDNER


Adamant A1 Rahmen mit Standard Ausfallenden für 135mm HR-Naben und mit Schaltauge. Kettenstreben 375mm, Radstand 1085mm, Tretlager 68mm (+30mm über Achse)
Farbe: schwarz matt.

keine Risse, keine Dellen wenige kratzer. ca 6monate gefahren

150euro vb

gruß basti


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. August 2008)

Nachdem ein Käufer abgesprungen ist,
hab ich wieder folgende Sachen zu Verkauf
1Monty-TI Gabel weiss pulverbeschichtet disc only
1 Laufradsatz Monty TI 2007 rot mit Felgenband weiss,und 
weissen Naben,hinten ist ein Fourier-Ritzel 12 ´Zähne enthalten
1 Laufradsatz Monty 2006
1 Hope-Trial Bremse vorne 2006
1 Hope-Trial Bremse hinten 2006
1 Kurbelgarnitur TI mit neuwertigem Monty-Freilaufritzel
Einige User die mich per PN angeschrieben haben,und denen ich
absagen musste sollten sich bitte nochmal melden,denn mein Postfach
war leider voll und ich musste einiges löschen
Bilder sind in meinem Benutzeralbum
Preise sind VHB
Gruss Peter

Kurbeln sind verkauft!
Freilaufritzel und Innenlager noch vorhanden


----------



## Fabi (20. August 2008)

Thomson Vorbau, siehe Signatur


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. August 2008)

Verkaufe 20" Zhirahmen Silber. Der Rahmen ist für Rockring ausgelegt und hat ein paar Dellen in der Strebe aber keine Risse. Den Unterrohrschutz von Toxsin gibt es auch mit dazu. Würde noch 80+Versand dafür haben wollen. Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich


----------



## luckygambler (21. August 2008)

Verkaufe 3 wochen gefahrenen ECHO Hifi Vorbau 
mit breiter klemmung 
105mm und 5°
siehe hier 
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=123&category_id=41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (23. August 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> immer Noch Zu Haben Und Neuer Preis Ist 550euro Vb
> 
> Mfg



*verkauft*


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. August 2008)

Ich bin im Besitz von mittlerweile 3 TrialrÃ¤dern. Eins davon muss nun mindestens auf die Reise gehen. Ich entschied mich fÃ¼r das Ã¤lteste, hab ich vor einem Jahr bei eBay gekauft. Seitdem hat meine Freundin es an vielleicht 10Tagen bordsteinhohe Kanten hoch und runter gescheucht.
Der Rahmen ist ein Monty X-Lite von 2003, manche Anbauteile sind ca. von 2000/2001. Die Bremsen sind 2 Jahre alt. 
Die Kurbeln laufen unrund. Vermutlich ist das 4-kant ausgeschlagen. Beim Versuch die Kurbeln zu entfernen kam uns auf der einen Seite nur das Gewinde entgegen. Nun gibt es 2 MÃ¶glichkeiten: entweder man fÃ¤hrt so damit oder man flext das Innenlager durch. Sollte man sich fÃ¼r MÃ¶glichkeit 2 entscheiden kostet das bis auf ein bisschen Arbeit und Trennscheibe nix, da ich ein weiteres Innenlager und 2 passende Kurbeln mitgebe!

Ich hab hier nur 1Jahr alte Bilder, neue mache ich die Tage. Es sind try-all Reifen mit mehr Profil drauf und der urhÃ¤ssliche Breakbooster wurde durch einen von Monty ersetzt.










in Anbetracht des eBay-Preises, der neueren Reifen etc pp .....
400â¬ aufÂ´s Konto und ich schickÂ´s euch umsonst
bitte per pm melden


und wenn ich schon dabei bin, diese LaufrÃ¤der hab ich auch noch:



die gibtÂ´s nicht zum Rad dazu, bitte um PreisvorschlÃ¤ge

grÃ¼Ãe,
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## raphael731 (24. August 2008)

Preisupdate...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/105686


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. August 2008)

hier aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## Holschi1 (25. August 2008)

Hallo leute...
ich verkauf jetz mal schweren herzens mein rad...
wird in absehbarer zeit wohl mal ein neues werden...

also Monty 221 Pro:

-Hope Try All Vorn
-Hope Mono Trial 07 hinten
-Try All Freilauf
-Try All Sticky vorn und hinten
-Braxxo Classic Nabe vorn
-Monty Disc Nabe hinten
-weiß lackierte Monty-Felgen
-Monty Vorbau-Lenker KOmbi 31,8

Was zu bemängeln wäre:
Hope vorn zieht, müsste nur nochmal für richtig Biss neu entlüftet werden und hat einen minimalen schlag der auch auszugleichen geht...
Der Unterbodenschutz hat zur Kette hin leicht nach oben zugelegt...müsste also nur mal etwas bearbeitet werden...
Und meiner meinung nach das größte manko:
eine halterung für die kettenspanner ist leicht verbogen, müsste eine mal eine neue rein...
im jetzigen zustand gut fahrbar, wers perfekt will, muss noch die feinheiten ausmerzen...
natürlich kratzer vom fahren, aber keine großen dellen und keine risse....

preis wäre so 600 euronen...

MFG Holschi...


----------



## Holschi1 (25. August 2008)

oh, was ich noch vergessen habe...pm an mich, dann gibts bilder...

machts gut...

Holschi...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. August 2008)

mein alter monty rahmen lebt ja immernoch  gutes teil! viel glück beim verkauf


----------



## kingpin18 (25. August 2008)

Hab hier auch noch ein paar sachen.

Eine 4-Punkt Gabel 26" Schaft 17,5cm bin sie nie gefahren.

Preis: 15â¬ + Versand





Try All Vorbau N.U.C. 130mm 20Â° mit Kappe

Preis: 15â¬ + Versand





26" VR-Laufrad: Try All felge 32L + American Classic Disk Nabe, Felgenband Schwarz, BBB Schnellspanner

Preis:75â¬ (Rechnung von der AC hab ich auch noch)



 



Try All Innenlager 68x122

Preis:30â¬ + Versand





Weiter Bilder in meinem Album

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Ice_Blood (26. August 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> immer noch zu haben und neuer preis ist 550euro VB
> 
> MFG



Ich würde gerne mal per PM/E-Mail mit dir über den Verkauf reden, da du nicht zu reagieren scheinst versuch ich es jetzt einmal hier.

mfg stef


----------



## ferdiP (26. August 2008)

ferdiP schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty 231 Ti!
> 
> Super Zustand, siehe Bilder.
> Ich habe es kaum benutzt, deswegen verkaufe ich es jetzt auch.
> ...



So, noch bzw. wieder zu haben. Preis 700,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2008)

Ice_Blood schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde gerne mal per PM/E-Mail mit dir Ã¼ber den Verkauf reden, da du nicht zu reagieren scheinst versuch ich es jetzt einmal hier.
> 
> mfg stef




Eventuell erstmal alles in Ruhe lesen, dann fÃ¤llt dir sicherlich auch das auf...


priossus schrieb:


> *verkauft*


----------



## Leander (26. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
aus akutem Geldmangel verkaufe ich mein gerade mal vor einem Jahr gebraucht gekauftes Scott Point Zero.
Nachdem ich es von einem Bekannten erstanden hatte habe ich es wieder Fahrtüchtig gemacht wobei sich nach recht kurzer Zeit die Kurbeln verabschiedet haben.
somit sind die neue Kette und das Tretlager eigentlich nicht wirklich beansprucht worden.

Dabei ist somit:
Der Rahmen, die original Shimano Deore XT V-Brakes von 1998,
die (ich nehme an) noch originalen Laufräder (Mäntel udn Schläuche noch ok),  original gabel und Lenkel sind natürlich auch dabei.

Bei Interesse an Bildern einfach PM.

gruß
Leander


----------



## mr.mütze (26. August 2008)

edit


----------



## imaeckgeiwa (26. August 2008)

hallo,

ich verkaufe:

VR Felge TryAll 26zoll für scheibenbremsen

-farbe: gold
-breite: 39mm
-32 loch
-ca. 600g

25euro

die felge ist gebraucht, der rundlauf ist gewährleistet. da ich die felge 2 monate mit V-bremsen gefahren bin, habe ich die farbe an den bremsflanken entfernt. die flanken sind jedoch NICHT geflext oder mit bitumen behandelt.
(foto im bikemarkt)


----------



## Holschi1 (26. August 2008)

so leute, das
monty steht jetz bis sonntag bei ebay drin...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220273763336


Gruß Holschi...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (27. August 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> die Hope-Bremsen,der Laufradsatz 2007
> die Kurbeln komplett,sowie die Vorbau Lenker Kombination,und
> 1 Satz der Marta Bremsen sind verkauft.
> ...



Hallo.
nachdem einige Teile verkauft sind.
Es ist die Gabel noch zu haben 50â¬
1x Hope-Bremse hinten incl.Scheibe 100â¬
1x TI-Vorbau 30â¬
1x Laufradsatz TI 2006 komplett sehr guter Zustand 100â¬
1x Laufradsatz TI2007 komplett incl.Ritzel 180â¬
1xMonty-Freilauf neuwertig 30â¬
Gruss Peter


----------



## Canyon-Hoffmann (27. August 2008)

Verkaufe Hoffmann!! Trial `20er

Meine Vorstellung wÃ¤ren, da ich es ja selber so gut wie nie benutzt habe, 700Â zzgl. Versandkosten. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 2007 Modell handeln und weist geringe Gebrauchsspuren auf. Das Fahrrad befindet sich allgemein in einem sehr guten Zustand. Der Neupreis war 2007 ca. 1800Â.

Nun zu den Parts: Laufrad hinten     : VIZ Nabe und Felge (sauber geflext!) Reifen MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,5
                            Laufrad vorn        : Monty Nabe und Felge MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,0
                            Lenker                 : Syntace VOR System mit Syntace Vector Lenker
                            Steuersatz           : ACROS integrated
                            Bremse vorn        : Magura Luise 2005Âer Modell
                            Bremse Hinten     : HS 33 von Magura
                            Gabel                  : Syntace
                            Rahmen              : Original Hoffmann, Steuersatz integriert, Bremssystem der Hinterbremse zwecks StabilitÃ¤t im Rahmen verbaut

ï¿¼
ï¿¼
ï¿¼


----------



## trail-kob (29. August 2008)

Verkaufe komplettes Trial 26"

bestehend aus : 

Echo 2006 Lite (Rahmen mit Magura 4pkt Aufnahme)
HR : Chris King in V!Z 46mm breite Lochfelge Mantel Maxxis Minion 42A(2,5")
VR : DT Swiss Hügi 240 in Mavic X225 ebenfalls Maxxis Minion 42A (2,35")
Kette : Sram PC-1 Tandem
Ritzel hinten : Surly 19 Zähne
Kurbel : LX 2006 mit HTR Umbau 22 Zähne Kettenblatt
Bremse vorn : V-Brake mit SpanishFly Belägen
Bremse hinten : Magura HS33 2004 Racingline Heatsink Beläge
Kettenspanner AL-Blech mit 13er Ritzel
Gabel : V!Z 440mm lang
Vorbau : Echo 105mm 5° sdchwarz
Lenker : Zoo 740mm grün
Steuersatz : V!Z schwarz
Heatsink Breakbooster

Der Rahmen ist frei von Dellen oder Rissen, lediglich ein paar Kratzer, wie bei Trialgebrauch üblich.

Bei Fragen PM an mich, oder irgendwie sonst Kontakt aufnehmen. Trial ist für mich nun zuende 

Alles zusammen 600  zzgl Versandtkosten !


----------



## Monty98 (29. August 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> 1,5 Monate gefahrenen Zoo! Lenker - auf 71 cm gekürzt - 35 euro inkl Versand
> 4 Monate gefahrenen BT-Lenker - auf 72 cm gekürzt - 25 euro inkl Versand
> ...




wimmeretzausGrazerExil:


CK-Werkzeug und Gabel sind verkauft.

neue Preise für den Rest:

Ozonys-Rahmen: 148
20er Schraubritzel 11 
Zoo! Lenker 29
Bt Lenker 19

alle Preise inkl Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (29. August 2008)

Verkaufe ZOO Gabel und Echo Nabe

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/116080


----------



## duro e (29. August 2008)

hi leute , hab fürn freund nen rad zu verkaufen nen gu schaut ma rein geiles teil http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=131745


----------



## mr.ren (29. August 2008)

MÃ¶chte bikes und parts verkaufen:

Monty 231 x-lite Rahmenkit(26")  blau:

mit Pepperoni Gabel v. cannondale, Magu. Raceline m. orangenen MontybelÃ¤gen, 
Shimano Kurb. u. FAG Innenlager, gerad. Montylenker ohne vorbau.
viele Kratzer, Dellen am Unterrohr 
gutes Einsteigerad,  130â¬VB inkl. Versand

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/170301]
	
[/URL]

Univega T-RAM 20" Rahmen:

m. FAG-Innenlager,
hat ne Schleifrille inner Sitzstrebe,(vonner Kette) macht aber nichts,
Kratzer, Delle im Unterrohr     70â¬ inkl. Versand

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/170300]
	
[/URL]

Monty 221 Pro alugebÃ¼rstet (07):

Kompl. (aber ohne Vorbau u. r. Kurbel) mit try all Komponenten, Magu. Luise 160mm vorn,
HS 33 hinten, Monty Eagle claw Reif., Rahmen is neu.   540â¬+ Versand

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/170309]
	
[/URL]

Bei Intresse hier o. bei mir:  [email protected]


----------



## Holschi1 (30. August 2008)

hi...
was bei mir auÃerdem noch raus muss...

25,4mm Try all Lenker gold         15â¬
25,4mm Try All Vorbau               10â¬
Felgenpaar 20" Echo CNC gefrÃ¤st 20â¬
(angeflext)

einfach pm an mich...


----------



## m(A)ui (30. August 2008)

Felgenband, schwarz, 40mm, neu:
2x 26"
1x 20"
je 3.- 

maui


----------



## rgarcia (30. August 2008)

Hallo ich möchte gerne mein gestern gewonnenes Bike verkaufen!

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Limited Edition des "Cube Reaction" Bikes

Rechnung sowie alle Papiert sind selbstverständlich dabei.

Fotos zum Bike findet ihr unter foldendem Link: http://down.rg89.de/index.php?dir=bike/

Gebote und fragen bitte per Mail an [email protected] schicken!

hier schonmal 2 Bilder für den ersten vorgeschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (30. August 2008)

1. noch größer gingen die bilder nicht oder!
2. was hat das mit trial zu tun
3. dafür gibt es den bikemarkt!
4. da ich so nett bin hier der link http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## Gollo (30. August 2008)

wahhh mein desktop is zu klein


----------



## siggi19 (30. August 2008)

Gollo schrieb:


> wahhh mein desktop is zu klein



selbst für 19" ist das zu groß


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. August 2008)

selbst bei 24" 1920x1200 muss man scrollen


----------



## mr.mütze (31. August 2008)

könnte der admin mal bitte was machen

oder @ rgarcia könntest du bitte die bilder raus nehmen einfach auf ändern klicken und weg damit DANKE


----------



## rgarcia (31. August 2008)

Sorry leute war keine absicht aber es schein keine Beitrags änder Funktion zu geben -.-


----------



## Heizerer2000 (31. August 2008)

Hallo,
verkaufe 231 Ti Kamel 26" Topzustand,nur 1 Wettbewerb gefahren,
sieht aus wie neu,keine Dellen,Risse etc.
Rad ist 2 Monate alt
Preis VHB
Bilder auf Anfrage
Gruss 
Peter


----------



## mr.ren (31. August 2008)

Hab noch paar  parts:

221ti Gabel 07  neu, 150â¬ inkl. Versand

neue Monty Eagle claw vorn u. hi. .. 35â¬ inkl.Versand

Bei Intresse :

[email protected]


----------



## mr.ren (31. August 2008)

Univega ram tr 20" und Monty eagle claw, verkauft!!


----------



## triptonight (31. August 2008)

Neuer Preis 600 



triptonight schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir will sein Hoffmann wieder verkaufen.
> 
> Modell 2007
> Laufrad hinten     : VIZ Nabe und Felge  Reifen MAXXIS Creepy Crawler 20x2,5
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_oehler (31. August 2008)

Hi,

hätte da einen Rahmen zu verkaufen:

Koxx Code glaub ich.... eher ein street/trial Rahmen - 26" und hat ne Bodenplatte + Sattelrohr... wow! zum verkauf steht der Rahmen!

VP: 170 - bei interesse bitte mail an [email protected]


----------



## Timmyrider (31. August 2008)

hallo verkaufe eine hs33 mit Heatsink BremsbelÃ¤ge Magura auf Aluhalter ,RB-Design Bremshebel ,mit goldenen ZOO! halteschnellen,Hope Stahlflex Bremsleitung,(neu nie gefahren,nie drangeschraubt,nur ausgepackt) nicht befÃ¼llt und nicht entlÃ¼ftet.Die Standart Leitung,Hebel,BelÃ¤ge und die Schnellen sind auch dabei 
Preis 250`â¬


----------



## Timmyrider (31. August 2008)

P.S. verkaufe das monster ,weil dies alles mir zu schwer ist und doch lieber V-Break fahre


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (31. August 2008)

verkaufe alten monty rahmen,einfach ma reinschauen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/131869/cat/55


----------



## Holschi1 (31. August 2008)

hi leute...
so das monty is noch zu haben...neuer preis 500euro...
einfach melden...
danke euch...


mfg holschi


----------



## msc trialer (1. September 2008)

Hallo da du anscheinend nicht auf meine fragen reagierst frage ich jetzt mal so:
Würdest du von dem 2006er Laufradsatz auch das vorderrad einzeln verkaufen ?

Freue mich schon auf ne antwort ;-)


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. September 2008)

Ich habe dir gerade eine Nachricht geschickt
schau mal nach
Gruss Peter


----------



## msc trialer (1. September 2008)

Ich´interessiere mich für die marta ist wohl noch zu haben?
Bremst sie noch und ist etwas kaputt odr verkratzt (Verbogen ausser die scheibe)?????

Freue mich über scghnelle antworten Gruß


----------



## msc trialer (1. September 2008)

Ich´interessiere mich für die marta ist wohl noch zu haben?
Bremst sie noch und ist etwas kaputt odr verkratzt (Verbogen ausser die scheibe)?????

Freue mich über scghnelle antworten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. September 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
ich hoffe du hast die PN bekommen,schau mal in dein Postfach,vielleicht stimmt da was nicht,die Teile die ich hatte sind verkauft,aber ein Laufrad oder so,sollte ich von einem Kollegen noch besorgen können.
In der PN steht auch meine Telefonnr.:
Gruss Peter

P.S tut mir leid den Thread hier zu missbrauchen,geht aber im Moment nicht anders


----------



## mr.mütze (1. September 2008)

dafür ist er doch da


----------



## Flo_the_Trial (1. September 2008)

wie viel denkste den???....
also ich kann dir am 1.10 300â¬ geben des is mein lohn und ich brauch endlich mal eins (ned lachen wen viel zi wenig  )...
grus flo


----------



## Trialar (2. September 2008)

Verkaufe:

- Echo Rockring gebraucht silber oder schwarz

- Echo Booster 4-Loch der flache mit 86-100mm Lochabstand

- Reifen Conti Diesel 26x2,5" 95% Profil

- Laufrad 26": Nabe: Deore 36 Loch
                   Felge: Trialfelge mit Onza Igeln als Löcher
                        radial eingespeicht.
                        verkaufe aber auch die Felge allein

- Giant MPH 3 mit 160mm Scheibe, weiß aber nicht was die noch kann. Muss auf jeden Fall entlüftet werden, kann aber nicht garantieren dass sie dann reibungslos funktioniert.

- Echo V-Brake Nabe. Wie neu. 32 Loch.

Bilder auf Anfrage. Geht alles günstig weg also machts mir Angebote


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (2. September 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> verkaufe alten monty rahmen,einfach ma reinschauen
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/131869/cat/55


 
immer noch zu haben:







preis vorschläge per pn an mich


----------



## DirtMTB (2. September 2008)

Tach auch...

Verkaufe meine Echo Urban Gabel für 59,- inkl. Versand.
War ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und hat am rechten Seite minimale Kratzer, nix wildes bin ja schließlich noch ein Anfänger
Die Schaftlänge beträgt 16,5 cm, Einbauhöhe 41 cm, Kralle ist drin...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Ach so, ist mit Canti Aufnahme und Scheibe IS2000...Gewicht lt. meiner bescheidenen Küchenwaage um die 830gr.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (3. September 2008)

Verkaufe Echo Team Brake-Booster

- Super Zustand (frisch poliert, nur an der Unterseite hat die Brücke von der HS33 mal gerieben - sieht man in eingebautem Zustand aber nicht)
- super Steifigkeit, 
- Incl. Schrauben und Hülsen
- Lochabstand 96-106mm
- Gewicht: 85g
- Preis: 15+2 Versand


----------



## roborider (3. September 2008)

Verkaufe Rahmen-/Gabelset, da ich wegen beginnendem Studium ein alltagstauglicheres Bike brauche:







 

 

 

 



Rahmen: Darkhorse
Gabel: Echo Urban
Steuersatz: Tange industriegelagert
Vorbau: Xtreme Pro 120mm 6Â°
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES30 113mm
Kurbeln: Shimano Alivio Octalink
Rockring: Alutech
Sattel: Try All

- anstatt einer Kralle ist ein Headlock montiert
- der Rahmen hat mit der Gabel einen Radstand von 1075mm, also perfekte Alroundgeometrie, auch fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger sehr gut geeignet
- alles ist in gebrauchtem, aber guten bis sehr guten Zustand
- der Neupreis aller Teile zusammen betrÃ¤gt 350â¬

VHB 220â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## G.o.D (3. September 2008)

verkaufe mein quasi neues 20" trial monty 221 pro 07 full disc mit veraenderungen, kaum gefahren, topzustand. gebs eigentlich schweren herzens her, ein super rad, aber das rad ist mir leider zu klein. der neue fahrer sollte maximal 1.80 meter sein (und da auch bleiben  ), NP ca 1100, muss erst noch die rechnungen suchen, da ich hier aber rechten saustall hab, mach ich das erst wenns wirklich interessenten gibt  - kaufdatum irgendwann anfang des jahres, maerz bis april, konnte wegen einer verletzung aber bis vor kurzem nicht fahren :-/

geaendert wurden:

* hinterbremse, magura durch (monty) hope trial mono getauscht, ca 220 eur
* tretlager + kurbeln wurden von 4kant auf isis (teile von 221 ti 07) umgestellt, ca 140 eur
* freilauf wurde durch den besseren monty ersetzt, CrMo, 6 Klinken, 72 Rastungen, ca 45 eur

vb 900 inkl. versand innerhalb deutschlands

hier noch aktuelle bilder:


----------



## Trialside (3. September 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Verkaufe Echo Team Brake-Booster
> 
> - Super Zustand (frisch poliert, nur an der Unterseite hat die Brücke von der HS33 mal gerieben - sieht man in eingebautem Zustand aber nicht)
> - super Steifigkeit,
> ...



- So gut wie verkauft -


----------



## franktrial (3. September 2008)

Monty Vorbau 221 Titan NEU 

31,8mm Lenkerklemmung

150mm Länge

186 Gramm

Preis auf anfrage

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174661


----------



## roborider (4. September 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Verkaufe Rahmen-/Gabelset, da ich wegen beginnendem Studium ein alltagstauglicheres Bike brauche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kettenstrebenlänge: 385mm
Tretlager: +- 0mm


----------



## andi87 (4. September 2008)

Servus Leute,
hab einige Sachen (darunter ein paar Trial-Teile) bei ebay eingestellt.
Darunter:
Hope Mono Bremse
Try All Felge HR 26" 47mm
XT V Brake Hebel
XT V Bremse
*HS 33 2005 (aber ohne Hebel)*

Hier der Link zur Übersicht:

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/foxforxbiker

Gruß

Andi


----------



## isah (4. September 2008)

>



Koxx Forxx 65 Euro + Versand (175mm Schaft, 190mm Disc Mount)

martin


----------



## Motti (5. September 2008)

Verkaufe mein Arrow Clean Zero (design and development by Marco Hösel). 

Ideales Bike für Anfänger. Ist natürlich nichts neues und mit Gebrauchsspuren aber megastabil! Vorn und hinten Magura HS 33, neue Kette, White ENO Freilauf (kostet neu 115,-).

Bei Interesse PN. Werde es am Wochenende mit Bildern beim großen "E" einstellen. Kann dann bei Bedarf den Link schicken.
Gruß
Motti


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. September 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Arrow Clean Zero (design and development by Marco Hösel).
> 
> Ideales Bike für Anfänger. Ist natürlich nichts neues und mit Gebrauchsspuren aber megastabil! Vorn und hinten Magura HS 33, neue Kette, White ENO Freilauf (kostet neu 115,-).
> 
> ...



das teil hat ich auch zum einsteigen- top ! ist genau das richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (5. September 2008)

*Shimano LX Octalink Innenlager 73x121mm*







Innenlager 13â¬ + Versand


*GrÃ¼ne Rockpads fÃ¼r V-Brake*






Rock Pads fÃ¼r V-Brake grÃ¼n 17â¬ + Versand


----------



## LBC (5. September 2008)

hier paar angebote von mir

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133186/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133185/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133184/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133183/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133182/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133181/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133179/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133175/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133170/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133169/cat/500

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133167/cat/500


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
Monty 221TI Kamel
Zustand ist sehr gut,keine Dellen,Risse etc.
normale Kratzer sind vorhanden









Mehr Bilder im Benutzeralbum

Preis ist VHB
Nachrichten oder Anfragen bitte per PN

Gruss Peter


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. September 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
der grosse Bruder vom 221Ti steht auch zum Verkauf
Monty 231 TI Kamel
Zustand wie neu,wurde 1 Wettbewerb gefahren und ca.5mal trainiert
Zustand ist sehr gut,leichte Kratzer an der Kurbel das wars




Mehr Bilder in der Benutzergallerie
oder wenn gewünscht per Email
Preis ist VHB
Gruss Peter


----------



## frontlinepunk (6. September 2008)

Moin Leute

Ich würd gern mal ins Geschäft einsteigen... Hierzu suche ich ein 20er oder 26 trialbike möglichst komplett, 20" bevorzugt. Möglich wäre auch ein 26er Rahmenset, habe noch ein paar Anbauteile.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich Student bin ;-)
Hatte schon ein Angebot von einem 2003er Univega RAM 626 für 4/7 des Neupreises - Neubike! Hab aber gehört, dass es nicht so der Hammer sein soll.


----------



## DirtMTB (6. September 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Tach auch...
> 
> Verkaufe meine Echo Urban Gabel für 59,- inkl. Versand.
> War ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und hat am rechten Seite minimale Kratzer, nix wildes bin ja schließlich noch ein Anfänger
> ...



Preisupdate=50 inkl. Versand


----------



## kingpin18 (6. September 2008)

Trial Gabel Magura 4-loch Aufnahme

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133302/cat/500

Trial Disk LR 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133304/cat/500

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## duro e (6. September 2008)

hi , icxh würde mein bike gegen nen 20er tauschen , da ich mal 20r fahren will sber kein bock hab nen neues zu kaufen , wäre cool wenn sich nen tausch machen lassen würde , hier mein bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 würde es auch verkaufen für 800 vhb . partliste bekommt ihr bei intresse . bike steht auch im bikmarkt jetzt.


----------



## LBC (6. September 2008)

zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (7. September 2008)

Hi Leute, ich verkaufe hier meine HS 33 (BJ ab 2005).

Bremsgriff:
Optischer Zustand: Kratzer am Hebel (Bilder)
Technischer Zustand: 100% dicht, tadellose Funktion
Alter: ca ein halbes Jahr







Bremskolben
Optischer Zustand: Kratzer / Lack abgeplatzt, schwarz lackiert (ein Kolben war frÃ¼her rot, der andere silber)
Technischer Zustand: 100% dicht, tadellose Funktion
Alter: ca. 3-5 Jahre. WeiÃ es leider nicht genauer





Die Leitungen und AnschlÃ¼sse sind auch etwa ein halbes Jahr alt und in gutem Zustand.

Die Bremse ist 100% dicht und vor kurzem erst neu befÃ¼llt und entlÃ¼ftet worden.

LeitungslÃ¤nge: 117cm
BrÃ¼ckenlÃ¤nge: 22m (incl. AnschlÃ¼sse)

Es gibt keine Befestigungs-Teile und keine BremsblÃ¶cke dazu! FÃ¼r 10â¬ Aufpreis lege ich noch ein paar braune TryAll-BelÃ¤ge mit noch ca. 90% Belag dazu.

Preis: 40â¬ + 3,90â¬ Versand


----------



## duro e (7. September 2008)

so ich wÃ¼rde mein kot jetzt auch verkaufen fÃ¼r 700â¬.
kot ms2 rahmen in l . koxx forxx gabel 4punkt , hs33 vorn und hinten mit echo hebeln . echo felgen , vorn ne viz 6loch nabe und hinten ne surly singlespeed mit 6loch aufnahme und acs freilauf . deore hollowtech 2 kurbeln , try all vorbau ,planet x lenker , usw und sofort.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. September 2008)

CK ISOFront Hub 32 black NEU!


----------



## franktrial (7. September 2008)

Immer noch zu haben.
Monty Vorbau 221 Titan NEU

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174661

65 Euro


----------



## KoxxBoxx (8. September 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Koxx Forxx mit 190 mm Bremsaufnahme, 85 Euro incl Versand.
> 
> Gerissener Koxx Boxx Rahmen, würd ich mal sagen 50 Euro + Versand. Die Kratzer drüber sind vom Freilauf, hat alles nicht so ganz gepasst.
> 
> ...


Frame is Sold???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. September 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Rahmen ist weg, Gabel noch da.
> 
> martin


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (8. September 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=133739

-> Nagelneuer, nie montierter ACS Freilauf, 18 Zahn, 24 + Versand


----------



## G.o.D (9. September 2008)

frontlinepunk schrieb:


> Hatte schon ein Angebot von einem 2003er Univega RAM 626 für 4/7 des Neupreises - Neubike! Hab aber gehört, dass es nicht so der Hammer sein soll.



ja, finger weg, hatte das mal. da kannst dir auch den sattel von einem baumarkt rad wegflexen, dann hast ein aehnlich qualitativ hochwertiges trial bike.

ich schau mal spaeter in keller, hab hier noch ein aelteres zoo python (ca. 2004) rumstehen, das muesste eigentlich noch 1a in schuss sein, dann melde ich mich per pn.


----------



## Motti (9. September 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Arrow Clean Zero (design and development by Marco Hösel).
> 
> Ideales Bike für Anfänger. Ist natürlich nichts neues und mit Gebrauchsspuren aber megastabil! Vorn und hinten Magura HS 33, neue Kette, White ENO Freilauf (kostet neu 115,-).
> 
> ...



Verkauft!!!


----------



## *Sickboy* (9. September 2008)

*Verkaufe 20" Vorbau VIZ!* 1 1/8"

Länge: 175mm
Winkel: 35°
Lenkerklemmung: 31,8mm
Gabelklemmung: 55mm
Gewicht: 250g






Bei Interesse bitte PN!
Grüße, Rafael


----------



## raphael731 (9. September 2008)

Habe zwei Teile bei ebay reingestellt. Beide Teile sind neu

Echo Halteschellen
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echo-Halteschell...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Echo Bremsbeläge
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echo-Brembelaege...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fuerstpueckler (9. September 2008)

Moin Trialer,

möchte auch gerne in Trial Sport einsteigen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem günstigen 20 Zöller! 

20 Zöller deswegen, weil ich vom BMX komme und ich schätze das ich damit am besten klarkommen werde!
Da ich aber 2m groß bin, weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht ob ich mir jetzt besser nen langen oder nen kurzen Rahmen holen kann?

Vieleicht hat ja jemand von Euch noch was Interessantes für mich rumliegen! Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr über Angebote freuen!

Grüße...Dennis!!!


----------



## Markustrial (10. September 2008)

Trialbike Koxx 20â

Rahmen: 	Koxx XTP I BJ. 2005, neu lackiert in fluo-blau/schwarz
Gabel:	Echo Lite disc only â nur 1 Monat gefahren
Vorbau: 	Echo Team
Lenker:	Try All Riser
Bremse vorn:	Magura Louise
Bremse hinten: Magura HS 33
Kurbeln:	Try All
Pedale:	Try All 
LaufrÃ¤der:	Try All
Reifen: 	Try All Stiky vorn und hinten


Rad wurde von 2005 bis 2006 gefahren, 2007 mit anderen Rahmen, Rahmen hat einige Dellen am Unterrohr
Preis: 600Euro

Trialbike BT Raven 26â

Rahmen: 	BT Raven
Gabel:	Echo Lite 
Vorbau: 	Ritchey WCS
Lenker:	Try All Punching
Bremse: 	Magura HS 33 vorn und hinten
Kurbeln:	Try All
Pedale:	Try All 
LaufrÃ¤der:	Try All
Reifen: 	Maxxis hinten- Michelin vorn

Rad wurde von Anfang 2008 komplett neu aufgebaut, seit dem wenig gefahren, neu waren LaufrÃ¤der komplett, Kurbeln, Pedale und Innenlager
Preis: 850Euro


----------



## PiTon (10. September 2008)

Verkaufe Adamant A1 für 200,- inkl. Versand

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=126951


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. September 2008)

Hätte noch was...

Echo Lite 20" Disk only






Echo Lenker 720mm





Hayes Bremse VR





VIZ Scheibe 160mm


----------



## tobsen (12. September 2008)

Verkaufe nen XTP2 Rahmen, weiss.

und zwar hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (13. September 2008)

hey, für alle, die es noch lesen und drauf eingehen wollen. muß meine ersparnisse aufgrund unvorhersehrbarer geschehnisse jetzt in ein anderes bike stecken... dumme sache sowas, bin also vorerst raus.

hab mir aber mal den 20"er von nem kumpel ausgeliehen und festgestellt, dass mir das definitiv mehr taugt als 26"

von dem univega hab ich die finger gelassen, da mich die rahmenform angeekelt hat.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. September 2008)

@Tobsen, sag mal, das ist nicht zufällig ne Tischplatte aus Carbon,oder doch?
Wenn doch, wo bekomm ich sowas her?


----------



## hst_trialer (13. September 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> @Tobsen, sag mal, das ist nicht zufällig ne Tischplatte aus Carbon,oder doch?
> Wenn doch, wo bekomm ich sowas her?



haha... carbon is ja lustig

das ist wohl nur ein rattan tisch in schwarz mit glasscheibe drüber


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. September 2008)

Jetzt seh ich das auch


----------



## tobsen (13. September 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> @Tobsen, sag mal, das ist nicht zufällig ne Tischplatte aus Carbon,oder doch?
> Wenn doch, wo bekomm ich sowas her?



das is ein carbon monocoque tisch, der auch den belastungen 
des täglichen frühstücks ohne probleme standhalten kann


----------



## andre35i (13. September 2008)

Hallo ihr bietet hier auf ein gebrauchtes Monty welches mir lange zeit sehr viel spass bereitet hat,sowie noch zusätzlich auf einen Monty Rahmen in silber den man noch individuell umbauen und fahren kann. 

Da es ein gebrauchtes Trial ist und zusätzlich ein gebrauchter Monty Rahmen, hat es leider den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber voll funktionstüchtig...

Einfach draufstellen und lostrialen...

An dem Monty wurden folgenden Teile verbaut:

Monty Trialrahmen inkl. Bashguard mit üblichen Gebrauchsspuren (Bashguart leicht modifiziert) 
11/8" Ritchi WCS Steuersatz 
Laufräder mit Viz Naben VR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme 
Echo CNC Felgen (beide Felgen nachtäglich gelocht,hinten noch nicht ganz ausgefeilt) 
Reifen vorne & hinten Maxxis Creepy Crawler 90% Profil 
Fouriers Alu Ritzel 
Schläuche,Felgenband 
Try All Kettenspanner 
Kette KMC Cool Chain ink. Halflink 
Monty Trialkurbel 158mm inkl. 18t ACS Claws Freilaufritzel 
Try All Trialpedale (leicht modifizier) 
Echo Brakebooster, vorne 2-Loch, hinten 4-Loch 
Magura 4-Punkt Montageschellen 
11/8" GMP Trialgabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ink. 10mm Carbonspacer 
GMP Trialvorbau 
BT Triallenker 
HS33 Magura Bremsen 
1 Paar Try All Schaumstoff Griffe 
1 Paar Try All Gummi Transparente Griffe


Der Preis beträgt ab 399 Euro worauf geboten werden kann

schaut auch bei ebay nach wo er drin ist


----------



## tha_joe (13. September 2008)

Hi folks.
Verkaufe eine 20" Monty TI Gabel in weiß.
Kralle ist eingeschlagen, Disk only (IS2000), Gabelschaft 180mm, abgeschrägt.






Bei Interesse PN. Gruß Joe


----------



## dane08 (13. September 2008)

ich hab immernoch ne neue 221ti gabel
der schafft ist nicht gekÃ¼rtzt und sie wurde noch keine sekunde gefahren 
bilder gibts per mail
vhb 130â¬


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. September 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> Hallo ihr bietet hier auf ein gebrauchtes Monty welches mir lange zeit sehr viel spass bereitet hat,sowie noch zusätzlich auf einen Monty Rahmen in silber den man noch individuell umbauen und fahren kann.
> 
> Da es ein gebrauchtes Trial ist und zusätzlich ein gebrauchter Monty Rahmen, hat es leider den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber voll funktionstüchtig...
> 
> ...



warum verkaufst du es so schnell wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motti (14. September 2008)

??? Ich denke es hat lange Zeit viel Spaß gemacht???


----------



## Sundance1990 (14. September 2008)

Hiho,

ich verkaufe mein ca. 3 Monate alte Echo Control "26"
Die Daten:

Rahmen: Echo Control, Gabel: Echo Control disk only, Steuersatz: Echo CNC, (rot) Vorbau: Echo 130mm 15°(schwarz), Lenker: Echo(schwarz), Griffe: Echo(schwarz), Laufräder: Echo 07 40/46mm - Steckritzelsystem 15 Zähne(rot), Freilaufritzel: ENO Trial 18 Zähne, Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.3/2.5, Tretlager: First ISIS 128mm, Kurbeln Echo CNC 170mm ISIS/, Pedale: VP Doppelkäfig, Kette: KMC Kool Chain, Bremsen: Magura Louise disk / HS-33, Halteschellen: Echo CNC, Brake Booster: Echo 2-Loch, Bremsbeläge: Echo.

Veränderungen:
-Lila Speichen nippel alu ca. paar wochen alt
- linker Bremshebel echo in rot

Das Bike wurde top gepflegt, wurde aber natürlich benutzt 
Bilder auf Anfrage.



Preis ca. 900,00


----------



## m(A)ui (15. September 2008)

20" Reifen und Felge:
-Maxxis Creepy Crawlr, 20 x 2.0", neu
-gelochte felge, silber, 36L, neu

zusammen 30.- + Versand.

maui


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Monty 221TI Kamel
> Zustand ist sehr gut,keine Dellen,Risse etc.
> normale Kratzer sind vorhanden
> ...



Rad ist verkauft


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> der grosse Bruder vom 221Ti steht auch zum Verkauf
> Monty 231 TI Kamel
> Zustand wie neu,wurde 1 Wettbewerb gefahren und ca.5mal trainiert
> ...



Noch zu haben


----------



## soulreafer (16. September 2008)

Verkaufe eine Original V-Brake von einem Monty 219Alp für´s HR.

Hat gebrauchtspuren (Kratzer)
Geliefert: Bremse mit Bremshebel, Stahlzug und allen Hüllen, 4 Beläge(2 Paar) Gebraucht und allen Schrauben  ( A.I.O)

Hat bei mir Bis heute Am Bike gehangen und hat mich seitdem noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Bremswirkung mit Betum echt Top!

Preis 10 euro + 4 euro Porto

Bilder gibts wenn Interessenten mir eine PM schreiben damit das Thred nicht so vollmüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulreafer (16. September 2008)

Hab auch noch n original Freilaufritzel fÃ¼rÂ´s HR von Monty(gebraucht). leider klemmen die Speerklinken ab und an. Evtl muss es mal gereinigt werden. 
18 ZÃ¤hne. BenÃ¶tiger Abzieher: 4 Loch Nocken 


5 â¬ und 2 â¬ Versand 

Bilder auf Anfrage


----------



## tobsen (16. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Noch zu haben



hast du n paar daten zu dem teil ? 
gewicht, geo...


----------



## andre35i (16. September 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> ??? Ich denke es hat lange Zeit viel Spaß gemacht???



weil ich mir ein neues holen will...naja und 2 brauche ich nicht...


----------



## andre35i (16. September 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> ??? Ich denke es hat lange Zeit viel Spaß gemacht???





Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> warum verkaufst du es so schnell wieder



weil ich mir ein neues holen will...naja und 2 brauche ich nicht...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. September 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> hast du n paar daten zu dem teil ?
> gewicht, geo...



Hallo,
Werksangaben:
Radstand 1085mm
Kettenstreben 380mm
Tretlager +35mm
Lenkwinkel 72`
Gewicht 9,5KG
Gruss Peter


----------



## bodom child (16. September 2008)

trialbike fast komplett! hs33 pepperoni tryall trial

maxxis hansventure 2.35 trialreifen


----------



## tobsen (16. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Werksangaben:
> Radstand 1085mm
> Kettenstreben 380mm
> ...



hey peter, 
würds mir gern ma anschauen, aber ich denke, der radstand ist 
mir zu kurz. fahre im moment 1090 und hätte gern etwas mehr.

grüße nach neuburg.
tobi


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. September 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> hey peter,
> würds mir gern ma anschauen, aber ich denke, der radstand ist
> mir zu kurz. fahre im moment 1090 und hätte gern etwas mehr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tobi,
Kannst gerne anschauen,ich schick dir über PN meine Handynr.:,wie gesagt
das sind Werksangaben.
Ich werde das mal selber nachmessen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. September 2008)

Monty Ti Modell 2005 nagelneu

Fahrrad hat bei einem MotorradhÃ¤ndler als AusstellungsstÃ¼ck gehangen und wurde noch nie gefahren. Keine Dellen oder Kratzer vorhanden. 

Magura Martha vorne, HS33 hinten, Scheibenbremsaufnahme und AbstÃ¼tzung am Rahmen vorhanden. 

Leichte Ausstattung, Gesamtgewicht gewogene 8,7kg (Noch Potential vorhanden Felgen lochen etc.)

Alter Listenpreis 2005 â¬2100,- 

Preis jetzt: â¬900,- (liegt unter dem alten Einkaufspreis)

mit neuer Rechnung und voller Garantie


----------



## echo trailer (17. September 2008)

Hey du bist doch Josch oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. September 2008)

von *Raimund*-Aut bis Josch ist'n langer Weg...

martin


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. September 2008)

wenn du joschka meinst frag mal JpTrialer


----------



## echo trailer (17. September 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wenn du joschka meinst frag mal JpTrialer





Alles klar und danke du bist Mitja oder ?
Naja wir kenn´uns ja weißt ja bin aus Neetze ---Bezug---- Sebastian


----------



## mr.mütze (17. September 2008)

oh ha dann ist ja dei neetze gang komplett hier wa.

gruß marcel


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. September 2008)

ich wohn da nich, ich hab ihn nur mal beim trialen getroffen in Embsen^^


----------



## G.o.D (18. September 2008)

habs mir nochmal anders ueberlegt, werde mein neues monty 20" doch behalten, auch wenn die knie nur knapp unterm lenker durchrutschen  aber finanziell waere das ne recht dumme aktion.

daher gibts jetzt mein altes zoo python 20" zu verkaufen:

http://www.hood.de/auction/33136632/zoo-python-20-trial-bike-gebraucht.htm


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. September 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Monty Ti Modell 2005 nagelneu
> 
> Fahrrad hat bei einem Motorradhändler als Ausstellungsstück gehangen und wurde noch nie gefahren. Keine Dellen oder Kratzer vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Rad ist verkauft


----------



## JP Trialer (18. September 2008)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Hey du bist doch Josch oder ?



hey lars was geeht?


Velpke hat recht 

das hier bin ich xDxDxD


----------



## mr.mütze (18. September 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich wohn da nich, ich hab ihn nur mal beim trialen getroffen in Embsen^^



ich weis ich war der mit dem adamant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markustrial (18. September 2008)

Trialbike Koxx 20

Rahmen: Koxx XTP I BJ. 2005, neu lackiert in fluo-blau/schwarz
Gabel: Echo Lite disc only  nur 1 Monat gefahren
Vorbau: Echo Team
Lenker: Try All Riser
Bremse vorn: Magura Louise
Bremse hinten: Magura HS 33
Kurbeln: Try All
Pedale: Try All
Laufräder: Try All
Reifen: Try All Stiky vorn und hinten
--> Verkauft

Trialbike BT Raven 26

Rahmen: BT Raven
Gabel: Echo Lite
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Try All Punching
Bremse: Magura HS 33 vorn und hinten
Kurbeln: Try All
Pedale: Try All
Laufräder: Try All
Reifen: Maxxis hinten- Michelin vorn

Rad wurde von Anfang 2008 komplett neu aufgebaut, seit dem wenig gefahren, neu waren Laufräder komplett, Kurbeln, Pedale und Innenlager
Preis: 800Euro


----------



## schnellejugend (19. September 2008)

Verkaufe neue 26" Salsa Gordo 48Loch Felge.

Frisch aus Amiland importiert, falsche Lochzahl. 

PN bei interesse.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. September 2008)

Verkaufe ideal für Einsteiger Monty 219.
Rahmen und Gabel wurden auf Garantie Anfang 2008 getauscht,wegen eines kleinen Risses im Steuerkopfbereich.Rad hat HS33 Bremsen und ist in einem Topzustand.
















Preis 400 VHB


----------



## *George* (19. September 2008)

Ich bekomm hier noch ein zuviel...Ich will mir nächsten monat n 20" kaufen weil diesen monat das geld noch nicht reicht und nun wäre ständig die möglichkeit da ein gutes/günstiges zu erwerben und es ist mir nicht möglich...wehe nächsten monat verkauft hier niemand n 20"... xD  lg


----------



## ecols (19. September 2008)

Verkaufe ne 450d samt Kit Objektiv (EF 18-55mmhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Canon-EOS-450D-E...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14). Kein halbes Jahr alt, gut 5000 AuslÃ¶sungen..

Inklusive Tasche und 4GB Speicherkarte.

VHB 600â¬


----------



## Motti (19. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> Verkaufe ne 450d samt Kit Objektiv (EF 18-55mmhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Canon-EOS-450D-E...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14). Kein halbes Jahr alt, gut 5000 Auslösungen..
> 
> Inklusive Tasche und 4GB Speicherkarte.
> 
> VHB 600



'Ne Digitalkamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (19. September 2008)

Ne DSLR. Und?


----------



## Motti (19. September 2008)

Hab mir erst nen Bike gekauft. Nu is alle.


----------



## raphael731 (19. September 2008)

hi zusammen,
verkaufe mal wieder ein paar teile bei ebay.

Neon cnc 7075 Rockring
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320301741843

Kette KMC K810
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320301733087

Echo08HR-Nabe116mmdisk(32L)mit12Z 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320301748842


----------



## andre35i (20. September 2008)

*Bitte Preis Vorschlagen Oder Auch Tausch gegen 26 Trial*bei MTB oder bei [email protected] senden







Hallo ihr bietet hier auf ein gebrauchtes Monty welches mir lange zeit sehr viel spass bereitet hat,sowie noch zusätzlich auf einen Monty Rahmen in silber den man noch individuell umbauen und fahren kann. 

Da es ein gebrauchtes Trial ist und zusätzlich ein gebrauchter Monty Rahmen, hat es leider den ein oder anderen Kratzer, ist aber voll funktionstüchtig...

Einfach draufstellen und lostrialen...

An dem Monty wurden folgenden Teile verbaut:

Monty Trialrahmen inkl. Bashguard mit üblichen Gebrauchsspuren (Bashguart leicht modifiziert) 
11/8" Ritchi WCS Steuersatz 
Laufräder mit Viz Naben VR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme 
Echo CNC Felgen (beide Felgen nachtäglich gelocht,hinten noch nicht ganz ausgefeilt) 
Reifen vorne & hinten Maxxis Creepy Crawler 90% Profil 
Fouriers Alu Ritzel 
Schläuche,Felgenband 
Try All Kettenspanner 
Kette KMC Cool Chain ink. Halflink 
Monty Trialkurbel 158mm inkl. 18t ACS Claws Freilaufritzel 
Try All Trialpedale (leicht modifizier) 
Echo Brakebooster, vorne 2-Loch, hinten 4-Loch 
Magura 4-Punkt Montageschellen 
11/8" GMP Trialgabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme ink. 10mm Carbonspacer 
GMP Trialvorbau 
BT Triallenker 
HS33 Magura Bremsen 
1 Paar Try All Schaumstoff Griffe 
1 Paar Try All Gummi Transparente Griffe

*Bitte Preis Vorschlagen Oder Auch Tausch gegen 26 Trial* 
bei MTB oder bei [email protected] senden


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2008)

ecols was nutz du jetzt? 40D? 5DmkII?


----------



## ecols (20. September 2008)

die 5D würde mir zwar taugen ist aber nicht drin.. Ob ich auf die 40d umsteige hängt wirklich davon ab, ob ich die 450d los bekomme.. Eigentlich ist sie ja schön handlich und leicht!
Taugt also prima um sie auch einfach mal im Rucksack mit zu nehmen.. Beispielfotos der 450D gibts auf: http://flickr.com/photos/ecols *anpreis*


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. September 2008)

Hallo,
das Monty 231 Ti Kamel,ist noch zu haben.
Rad ist in einem Topzustand,keine Dellen usw.
Rad ist ca.4Monate alt,und fast nicht gefahren




Mehr Bilder in meiner Gallerie
Gruss Peter


----------



## trialmaster21 (20. September 2008)

Hallo,
da ich jetzt endgültig auf 26" umsteigen will, ist mein Bike wieder zum verkaufen.
Es andels sich um ein Monty 221 Ti vom Jahre 2004. Da ich den Sport nur ab und zu hobby mäßig betreib, ist das Rad in einem tadelosem Zustand. 
Das Bike wurde von mir immer sehr gepflegt und sogar auf feindberührung wurde so gut wies geht immer abgesehn, ich glaub das das auch der Grund ist wieso ich es nie richtig gelernt hab... 
Folgende Teile wurden dieses Jahr erneuert:
- Lenker von czar  (75euro)
- Griffe  (10euro)
- Innenlager von Monty Ti  (65euro)
- Hinterradnabe von Echo  (95euro)
- Felgen von VIZ  (80euro) wurden neongelb lackiert
- Reifen von Monty Eagle Claw  (56euro)
- Speichen vorn und hinten  (20euro)

So das müsste es gewessen sein mit den neu teilen. Das Rad wurde auch seit dem so gut wie nie bewegt.
Bilder sind in meinem Profil, wenn weitere nötig sind, oder bessere dann schreibts mir einfach, natürlich auch bei fragen.

Vom Preis her hab ich keine direkte vorstellung, also machts mir einfach mal angebote.
Aber bitte nur realistische Angebote...


----------



## *George* (20. September 2008)

Bilder wären nicht schlecht =)


----------



## trialmaster21 (20. September 2008)

Ich schrieb doch das bilder in meinem Profil sind...
ich wollt den verkaufe thread einfach nich voll müllen mit bildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (20. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174661

Monty 221 Titan Vorbau NEU
Immer noch zu haben. Jetzt für 60 Euro mit abgeschrägter Ahead-Kappe und Versandkosten.


----------



## *George* (20. September 2008)

trialmaster21 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb doch das bilder in meinem Profil sind...
> ich wollt den verkaufe thread einfach nich voll müllen mit bildern...



Verdammt, dass hab ich überlesen ^^


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. September 2008)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Verkaufe ideal für Einsteiger Monty 219.
> Rahmen und Gabel wurden auf Garantie Anfang 2008 getauscht,wegen eines kleinen Risses im Steuerkopfbereich.Rad hat HS33 Bremsen und ist in einem Topzustand.
> 
> 
> ...



Verkauft!


----------



## andrewlandry (22. September 2008)

Hallo verkaufe Monty 221 pro 05
Das Bike hat keine Dellen,nur ein wenig Lack an der Strebe zum Hinterrad fehlt.Ist super zum Anfangen aber auch fÃ¼r Fortgeschrittene
Besonderheit:Bike hat Echo Isis Kurbeln
Magura Hydraulikbremsen

Bilder:
























Preis etwa 290â¬ VHB


----------



## raphael731 (23. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe mein fast neues A1 Bike. Bin es nur ca. 1,5 Monte gefahren. Die Felge sind sogar nicht aufgeraut.

hier ist die Liste der einzelnen Teile:
Rahmen: A1 116mm 1075mm
Gabel: echo pure disc + 4-loch
Vorbau: ZHI 120mm 20°
Lenker: ZHI 7075
Lenkergriffe: velo 
Steuersatz: viz
Felgen : vorne DOB; hinten echo 46mm rim
Nabe: vorne echo disc; hinten echo 116mod rear 15Thub und ECHO Kettenspanner
Reifen: vorne Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0; hinten Maxxis Minion 3C 2.5
Felgenband:neon 
BB:neon ISIS128mm
Kurbel: GU 7075 CNC 170mm
Pedale:VP458
Rockring:echo 18T
Freilaufritzel: VIZ 18T
Kette: KMC Kool Chain
Halteschellen: ECHO cnc
Bremse: vorne HOPE mono m4; hinten CZAR lever echo CNC brake

Weitere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10184

Bei Interesse am besten per E-Mail melden: [email protected]
Der Preis ist vhb. Warte auf realistische Angebote. Der Neupreis liegt bei1800 Euro.


----------



## andrewlandry (23. September 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> Hallo verkaufe Monty 221 pro 05
> Das Bike hat keine Dellen,nur ein wenig Lack an der Strebe zum Hinterrad fehlt.Ist super zum Anfangen aber auch für Fortgeschrittene
> Besonderheit:Bike hat Echo Isis Kurbeln
> Magura Hydraulikbremsen
> ...



So da das mit den Bildern bei Imageshack nicht geklappt hat,hab ich sie jetzt auf meiner Homepage 

lg andrew


----------



## ecols (23. September 2008)

raphael731 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> verkaufe mein fast neues A1 Bike. Bin es nur ca. 1,5 Monte gefahren. Die Felge sind sogar nicht aufgeraut.
> 
> hier ist die Liste der einzelnen Teile:
> ...



Welche RahmenGeo ist das? also BB rise?


----------



## raphael731 (23. September 2008)

wheelbase 1075 / chainstays length 377 / bb rise 15 / headtube 100 / head angle 71 °


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. September 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (24. September 2008)

330 inkl. Versand ... bei Interesse gibt es eine Partliste


----------



## *Sickboy* (26. September 2008)

*sickboy* schrieb:


> *verkaufe 20" Vorbau Viz!* 1 1/8"
> 
> Länge: 175mm
> Winkel: 35°
> ...



*verkauft!*


----------



## andrewlandry (26. September 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> Hallo verkaufe Monty 221 pro 05
> Das Bike hat keine Dellen,nur ein wenig Lack an der Strebe zum Hinterrad fehlt.Ist super zum Anfangen aber auch für Fortgeschrittene
> Besonderheit:Bike hat Echo Isis Kurbeln
> Magura Hydraulikbremsen
> ...



Verkauft


----------



## Trialside (26. September 2008)

Servus,

Noch zu haben: Schwarze HS33 2005er Modell

Neuer Preis: 30â¬ zzgl. 3,90â¬ Versand
Mit BelÃ¤gen 40â¬ zzgl. Versand


----------



## kingpin18 (26. September 2008)

Aluminium Doppelkäfigpedale VP-458

So gut wie neu bin sie nur ein paar tage gefahren.

Preis:18
NP:26





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=137890


----------



## Georg G. (26. September 2008)

och süß mit reflektoren...
na sind eure bikes auch alle verkehrssicher? habt ihr alle katzenaugen in den speiche? die klingel darf auch nicht fehlen, da gilt die bremse nicht!!..xD

sorry musste sein..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (26. September 2008)

nimm weniger!


----------



## trialbock (27. September 2008)

*VERKAUFE*



 

BJ: 3/2006 "BLACK" , funktioniert ohne probleme. Orginal 2006 kolben , leitung 50cm lang.
Auser den kratzern ist die bremse tip top nix verbogen gut entlÃ¼ftet!

NP 65â¬
> 35â¬ ink. versand
____________________________________________________________________





ZOO Lenker: 31,8 klemmung ! ungekÃ¼rzt , 1 stelle mit kratzer ! 

NP 75â¬
> 45â¬ ink. versand

MEHR PICS IM ALBUM !! 

>>>PM bitte


----------



## raphael731 (27. September 2008)

*schnäppchen!!!

alle teile sind neu. *

Bremsbeläge Echo                                10 euro
Gabel Echo Lite 20" Magura 4-Loch/disk   60 euro
Gabel ZOO! 20" disk only                       80 euro
Kurbelpaar Echo CNC ISIS 170mm           80 euro
Echo VR-Nabe disk (32)                        40 euro
Echo HR-Nabe 116mm disk (32)              70 euro                 
Echo HR-Nabe 135mm disk (32)              70 euro
Pedale Wellgo Magnesium MG1                55  euro 
Echo Rock Ring 18T                              20  euro
NEON racing rockring for 18T                  20  eruo
Steuersatz Echo                                  30 euro
Tretlager First ISIS 68-128mm                35 euro
Echo Halteschellen                                25 euro

bei interesse einfach pn schreiben


----------



## TST-Blade (27. September 2008)

ist zwar nix fürs Trial aber Trozdem.

Schöne Felgenbremsen! Super zustand! Mehr steht in der Beschreibung.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/137812/cat/34/date/1168183636

Grüße Toby


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2008)

Habe eine TryAll Lenkerkombi fÃ¼r ein 20" Rad zu verkaufen.
25,4mm Klemmung, Lenker ist ein matt-roter Try All yourself replica.
Kratzer und Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden, Risse kann ich nicht feststellen.

beides zusammen 23â¬ ink. Versand, Preis ist fix.


----------



## bike 20 (28. September 2008)

Ich habe noch 2 Brakebooster da.
Einmal einen Try All fÃ¼r das 20zoll=10â¬
Und einmal Try All fÃ¼rs 26zoll=15â¬
bilder Folgen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2008)

Und Du hast nicht noch 4 lange Schrauben und 4 DistanzhÃ¼lsen Ã¼ber, wenn Du schon die Booster rauswirfst?


----------



## raphael731 (29. September 2008)

Der Preis ist 950 Euro


raphael731 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> verkaufe mein fast neues A1 Bike. Bin es nur ca. 1,5 Monte gefahren. Die Felge sind sogar nicht aufgeraut.
> 
> hier ist die Liste der einzelnen Teile:
> ...


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

...


----------



## tha_joe (29. September 2008)

Spare parts aus meinem 20" Aufbau:

Vorbau Try all 180mm, Winkel 35°, Gabelklemmung 50mm, Farbe schwarz, 240gr, neuwertig, *30 Euro incl. Versand*

Magura HS33 Raceline ca. 2004 (die Neongelbe mit dem roten Rädchen unten am Hebel), Vorderrad Griff links, ohne Beläge, *VHS*.

Gabel Neon 20" Disc only, weiß, neuwertig, Gabelschaft 1 1/8" 175mm, *60 EUR*

Magura Marta vorne und hinten, mit 2 x 160mm Scheiben (Magura und Avid), frisch entlüftet, gebrauchter Zustand, *VHS*.

Bei Interesse PM oder E-mail an mich, Bilder von allen Teilen gibt es dann per E-mail falls gewünscht.
Gruß Joe

PS: Suche nebenher auch noch einen 20" Rahmen mit aktueller GEO, hohes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstreben, Echo, Czar, Neon etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (29. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und Du hast nicht noch 4 lange Schrauben und 4 DistanzhÃ¼lsen Ã¼ber, wenn Du schon die Booster rauswirfst?


Naja wir sagen es mal so, das ich zu jedem Brake Booster 2 lange schrauben und 2 distanz hÃ¼lsen habe. Kannst dich mal melden da mach ich mal ein Bildchen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. September 2008)

Verkaufst Du denn alle 4? Ohne Booster 
Bilder sind nicht nÃ¶tig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. September 2008)

Habe noch einen TryAll Vorbau fÃ¼r einen 20"ler Ã¼ber, 25,4mm Klemmung:
Kratzer/Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden.
Schrauben haben Flugrost.









HÃ¤tte gerne noch 12,- ink. Versand, Preis ist fix.


----------



## tha_joe (30. September 2008)

Doch mal mit Fotos:

Vorbau Try all 180mm, Winkel 35°, Gabelklemmung 50mm, Farbe schwarz, 240gr, neuwertig, *30 Euro incl. Versand*






Magura HS33 Raceline ca. 2004 (die Neongelbe mit dem roten Rädchen unten am Hebel), Vorderrad Griff links, ohne Beläge, *VHS*.





Gabel Neon 20" Disc only, weiß, neuwertig, Gabelschaft 1 1/8" 175mm, *60 EUR*





Magura Marta vorne und hinten, mit 2 x 160mm Scheiben (Magura und Avid), frisch entlüftet, gebrauchter Zustand, *VHS*.





Gruß Joe


----------



## Scr4t (30. September 2008)

Zoo! Lenker mit Rechnung vom 30.04.2008 *VHB*






20" Echo Team Rahmen Long schon 3-4 jahre alt und stark gebraucht! *VHB*
Hat viele kratzer und leider ist eine der hinteren Magura aufnehmern quasi halb "angerissen", müsste man machen lassen. 










*Mehr Bilder gibts per PN/MAIL !*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2008)

Lenker ist verkauft.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2008)

Vorbau ist nun auch verkauft.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe noch einen Echo Hifi Vorbau rumliegen, leider ist die Kappe angerissen, der Vorbau an sich aber intakt!
So noch gut und lange fahrbar, bzw. neue Kappe und der Vorbau ist wieder in Ordnung.
31.8mm Klemmung.




17â¬ ink. Versand hÃ¤tte ich gerne noch, Preis ist fix.

Dann habe ich noch ein ENO Ritzel, nicht die Trialversion.
Es handelt sich nur um ein Ersatzteil, es ist nur der Zahnkranz mit dem Industrielager drin.

Preis VHS.


----------



## Scr4t (2. Oktober 2008)

scr4t schrieb:


> zoo! Lenker Mit Rechnung Vom 30.04.2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*45 Eur Vhb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (3. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe wegen Hobby aufgabe meine 2 Bikes
Hatte im Oktober letzten Jahres einen Motorrad Unfall und schaffe es körperlich einfach nichtmehr zu fahren...
Jetzt ist erstmal Tranieren angesagt vill nächstes Jahr wieder

Verkauft werden folgende Teile:

Ein Echo Lite 07 Rahmen 1 Monat gefahren sehr wenig kratzer 


http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0091.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0092.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0093.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0094.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0095.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0096.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0097.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0100.jpg
Ein Echo VR Laufrad Disk 06 hier und da ein paar kratzer

http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0098.jpg


Ein Vorbau Try All neuzustand war nur 10 min montiert





Dann ein Monty Urban (der einzige Monty Rahmen mit CNC Teilen) 26" mit Diskaufnahme wurde nur in höhen von ca 2 paletten gefahren...(quasi muskelaufbau nach OP)
verkauft wird der Rahmen mit einer Hope Mono Trial 06 und 180er Disk+Adapter

http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0101.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0102.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0103.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0104.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0105.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0106.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0107.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0108.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0109.jpg
http://curry4king.de/trial/verkaufen/IMG_0110.jpg

Macht mir bitte Preisvorschläge per pn oder ICQ 308170536

Mfg Curry4k!nG


----------



## raphael731 (3. Oktober 2008)

hi,
verkaufe tryall schuhe modell B. sind komplett neu, leider ein wenig zu gross fuer mich. Gr.44
bei interesse pn an mich
preis 90 euro

gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

Vorbau noch da, Bild vom Ersatzteil fÃ¼r einen normalen ENO, Industrielager ist drin.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Oktober 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hätte noch was...
> 
> Echo Lite 20" Disk only
> 
> ...




Nachdem wieder einmal Käufer abgesprungen sind.
Wollte ich es nur noch EINMAL nach Vorne holen


----------



## schmitti (5. Oktober 2008)

Servus!
Verkaufe ein Zoo Python 20" meines kumpels. Radstand 1045 und tretlager hat +45.  Es ist 3 Jahre alt und hat dem entsprechende gebrauchsspuren (siehe bilder). Ein perfektes bike für anfänger. Preis liegt bei 400 vb.
Bei fragen einfach melden.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## LBC (5. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Marzocchi Mx Comp  modeljahr 2006. Gewicht 1800gr. Luftgabel.
Federweg 50mm. modifiziert von 80mm, kann rückgängig gemacht werden.
Schaftlänge ca. 19cm. Postmount aufnahme. Neupreis 270 Euro.
Hab die Gabel seit 2007 bis jetzt gefahren. Die Gabel hat gebrauchsübliche Spuren siehe Bilder. Preis: schlag mir ein Angebot vor.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Echo Hifi Vorbau rumliegen, leider ist die Kappe angerissen, der Vorbau an sich aber intakt!
> So noch gut und lange fahrbar, bzw. neue Kappe und der Vorbau ist wieder in Ordnung.
> 31.8mm Klemmung.
> 
> ...



15,- ink. Versand!


----------



## iller_tiller (8. Oktober 2008)

ich habe 2 paar grüne echo cnc-halteschellen in angebot. preis wären vhb 45.
bilder gibts gerne auf nachfrage per icq oder pn.

till


----------



## Thiemsche (9. Oktober 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> ich habe 2 paar grüne echo cnc-halteschellen in angebot. preis wären vhb 45.
> bilder gibts gerne auf nachfrage per icq oder pn.
> 
> till



Kosten die neu nicht nur 35 Euros?


----------



## feltzer (9. Oktober 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Kosten die neu nicht nur 35 Euros?


hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt xD


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2008)

aber steht doch 2 paar, also vllt für vorne und hinten...?!


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Oktober 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Kosten die neu nicht nur 35 Euros?



Da steht doch das er 2 Paar hat.


----------



## sunrims (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo
verkaufe mein gebrauchtes zoo python trial bike in 20" short. ausstattung ist top und noch gut erhalten.

rahmen: zoo phtyon 20" short
gabel: echo mit disc aufnahme
bremsen: magura hs33 ( noch die guten alten) mit echo halteschellen
lenker: monty
vorbau: monty
griffe: syntace zum schrauben
freilauf: white industries
kurbeln: echo
laufräder vr+hr: try all
nabe vr: rty all
nabe hr: echo
reifen sind maxxis + rty all ersatzreifen
pedale: wellgo

bei weitern fragen oder bildern einfach melden.

dachte so an 650 inkl. porto, aber man kann ja noch reden.


----------



## iller_tiller (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich Verkaufe *2 Paar* Echo Schellen in grün. d.h. man kann damit seine vorder *und* hinterrad maguras befestigen. oder anders herrum. das wären 45 vhb.


----------



## AcaPulco (10. Oktober 2008)

OMG gleich beides? Übertreib jetz mal nicht hier ja...


----------



## paolo14 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein gebrauchtes Monty Alp 219 Trial Fahrrad (20").
Das Fahrrad ist 4 Jahre alt aber wenig gefahren.
Es ist verchromt und es hat V-Brakes.
VHB: 200â¬
Bei Interesse kÃ¶nnen Bilder zugesandt werden.

GruÃ Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Monty Pro 221 mit Kompletten Tryall parts , da ich mir den Sport nicht mehr leisten kann und ich pro woche ca 20-60 euro kaputt mache.

Auflistung der Parts gibt es auf Anfrage, parts sind 2 Monate alt rahmen 2 wochen : Den Koxx Sky rahmen verkaufe ich sepperat am Erscheinungsdatum / Die Preise sind verhandelbar beim Koxx Rahmen werde ich mich nach den verkaufspreisen richten ! gutes feedback sollte ich bekommen, da ich ein Czar erfolgreich auf Vorkasse verkauft habe.



http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8e3v-1-jpg.html


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Oktober 2008)

und was solls kosten


----------



## bike 20 (12. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Verkaufe Monty Pro 221 mit Kompletten Tryall parts , da ich mir den Sport nicht mehr leisten kann und ich pro woche ca 20-60 euro kaputt mache.
> 
> Auflistung der Parts gibt es auf Anfrage, parts sind 2 Monate alt rahmen 2 wochen : Den Koxx Sky rahmen verkaufe ich sepperat am Erscheinungsdatum / Die Preise sind verhandelbar beim Koxx Rahmen werde ich mich nach den verkaufspreisen richten ! gutes feedback sollte ich bekommen, da ich ein Czar erfolgreich auf Vorkasse verkauft habe.
> 
> ...


wie fährst denn du, wenn du pro woche 20-60 euro kaputt fährst?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

alle 2 tage geht was kaputt, beim scheiss monty liegen die spanner aussen, und ketten reissen auch ziemlich oft... geht irgendwie dauernd was kaputt. ich kann nicht mal ne woche ruhig fahren


----------



## trialisgeil (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub dann machts du iwas falsch...
Mit deiner Äußerung hast deinen Verkauf nicht gerade positiv beeinflusst!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe ein, mir zu großes, blaues T-Shirt mit Aufdruck "mtb-trials" in Größe XL für EUR 10,-
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=141709


----------



## curry4king (12. Oktober 2008)

Echo 06 VR grÃ¼nes Felgenband Monty Mantel Profil noch fahrbar---> 50â¬





 Monty HR Maxxis Reifen Xlite Industrie Nabe---> 30â¬





 Echo Lite Long guter Zustand Ein Paar Kratzer 1 Monat gefahren---> 200â¬





Vorbau Try All 105mm 17Â° (31.8mm) schwarz  10 min montiert ---> 10â¬





Rechte Gabel: Monty PR Disk Hs33Seitlich zerkratzt keine Risse Dellen ---> 30â¬
Linke Gabel: Arrow Clean Zero Seitlich zerkratzt Hs33 keine Risse Dellen gut geeignet fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger ---> 15â¬





 Adamant Brake Booster gut erhalten wenig gefahren kaum Kratzer ---> 12â¬





 Noch Ori verpackt und verschweisst IS2000 auf PM 180er von Shimano Schrauben sind nicht dabei (hab ich entfernt) ---> 6â¬

























 Ori Verpacktes Surly Ritzel 15T ---> 12â¬

meldet euch am besten icq dann kann man am besten verhandeln
308170536
mfg


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## !kNirsCh! (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie viel willst Du für das 221pro haben??  (Dein pm is voll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (12. Oktober 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> wie fährst denn du, wenn du pro woche 20-60 euro kaputt fährst?



vielleicht wie Yabaa?


@ velpke trial
nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

naja, wenn man im steinbruch mal abkackt, und das fahrrad irgendwo runter vögelt^^

ich habs mir anders überlegt -.- / mit trial kann man nicht aufhören, sorry leute.


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe:
Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe in schwarz. Technisch Tadelloser Zustand, wurden ca. 1 Monat gefahren.

MFG


----------



## voytec (12. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> naja, wenn man im steinbruch mal abkackt, und das fahrrad irgendwo runter vögelt^^
> 
> ich habs mir anders überlegt -.- / mit trial kann man nicht aufhören, sorry leute.



na das ist gut zu sehen


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2008)

@Velpke

na geil, da warste sicher ne runde fahrn, es is irgendwas kaputt gegangen und da haste gleich mal dein bike aus frust zum verkauf gestellt, dann sagen 2 leute dass das dämlich is, und zack, fährste doch weiter...wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

okay, frustanfall, scheisshaufen, ich hatte verdammtnochmal ne aggro phase ^.^  geht wieder, grad erst 14 geworden  , bike zum verkauf stellen is besser als sein fahrrad 10 mal pro training wegzu****en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Oktober 2008)

naja, wegwerfen is dumm, sinnlos zum verkauf stellen is kindisch...aber mit 14 vielleicht noch vertretbar.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> naja, wegwerfen is dumm, sinnlos zum verkauf stellen is kindisch...aber mit 14 vielleicht noch vertretbar.



ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## curry4king (13. Oktober 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> Echo 06 VR grünes Felgenband Monty Mantel Profil noch fahrbar---> 50 (reserviert)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


update


----------



## trialbock (13. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe: siehe SIGnatur . Bilder im album!!! ... mehr auf anfrage !

PM bitte , danke


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe einen CZAR IVAN 26" Trialrahmen

siehe dazu  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=142102


desweiteren habe ich hier noch einen Echo Booster rumliegen. und zwar den hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber in der *4-Loch Version*. Hab da jetzt kein Foto zu gefunden, aber es sollte klar sein um welchen es geht. der geht gegen Höchstgebot weg


----------



## curry4king (14. Oktober 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> Echo 06 VR grünes Felgenband Monty Mantel Profil noch fahrbar---> 50 verkauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arrow gabel wieder zu haben


----------



## trialbock (14. Oktober 2008)

VERKAUFE :





 

 

 

 

 

 

 




RB BRake booster: 25
HS33   LINKS      : 35
Zoo lenker         : 45 

alle preise ink. versand kosten ! 

PM bitte


----------



## t-time1991 (15. Oktober 2008)

hey leute verkaufe zu guten preisen ein fast komplettes trialbike...
brauche das geld fÃ¼rn fÃ¼hrerschein und fÃ¼r mein auto deshalb haue ich alles so billig raus!
verkaufe auch einzeln!!!
vorderes laufrad von echo in rot mit scheibennabe 50â¬
avid bb7 scheibenbremse komplett mit hebel zug... 40â¬            verkauft
hope/try all bremse vorne 60â¬               verkauft
echo lenker 15â¬
neues hs33 model fÃ¼r hinten hebel rechts 20â¬verkauft
alte hs33 hebel rechts 20â¬verkauft
zoo! halteschellen gegen kleinen aufpreis lege ich dabei(ein paar)verkauft
zhi 2punkt brakebooster 5 euroverkauft
dann das ultra angebot!!!!!!!!!
ADAMANT A1 rahmen (der alte mit +55) ZOO! gabel echo steuersatz in grÃ¼n und echo vorbau  und zhi isis innenlager zusammen fÃ¼r 200â¬
auf wunsch und gegen aufpreis von 20 euro lege ich einen fast garnicht genutzten 74kingz kettespanner dazu mit kette fÃ¼r 18/15 Ã¼bersetzung

wenn interesse besteht es komplett zukaufen braucht ihr nur noch ein hinterrad schlÃ¤uche mÃ¤ntel und kurbel mit pedalen und dann gehts ab;-)

neugierig geworden?? wenn ja meldet euch einfach bei mir am besten Ã¼ber icq: 344-864-847


dort bekommt ihr dann auch fotos 
mfg max


----------



## duro e (15. Oktober 2008)

ich verkafe nen 20zoll hinterrad ... joy tech nabe mit industrie lager und schraubgewinde ... top zustand der nabe. 116mm eibaubreite und schraubachse..felge ist eine alexrims dx32..leider nen kleiner höhenschlag drin . kann man vielleicht noch rausbekommen weil der wirklich klein ist .. außerdem sind da mega die fetten speichen drin .. weil dei dünnen normalen einfach zu schnell rein. 45euro ink versand wäre der preis .


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Oktober 2008)

so verkaufe magura marta mit rest garantie ist nicht lange in gebrauch gewesen. ist eine bremse fürs vr mit hebel RECHTS(der hat ne schramme hab das rad mal aufm kopf gestellt und vergessen was drunter zu legen) der rest ist soweit schrammen frei. alles komplett mit 160mm scheibe schrauben und was sonst so dazu gehört vllt finde ich noch den orginal magura korton. die beläge könnten vltl mal neu wie viel garantie drauf ist muss ich noch mal gucken. joar und zum preis schlagt was vor bilder kann ich leider erst am wochende machen da ich meine cam verliehen habe.
melden könnte ihr euch unter icq : 275 930 875
@ e-mail: [email protected]
oder hier übers forum per pn oder so  bin da ja flexibel


gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (16. Oktober 2008)

funky^jAY schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen CZAR IVAN 26" Trialrahmen
> 
> siehe dazu  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=142102
> 
> ...



booster ist weg.

und leute, kommt ich will den rahmen loswerden.  200 sind VHB und ich bin ein netter typ


----------



## soulreafer (18. Oktober 2008)

hay leute verkaufe mein Monty 219 Alp.
Habe es ca. 5 monate gefahren und es zum grössten teil mit neuen Teilen bestückt.
mehr infos hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200265012253&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## trialkumpel (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
habe noch einen Syntace Rahmen, hat ne Delle im Oberrohr--Schönheitsfehler^^

Fotos lade ich noch hoch!

Dachte so 50 Euro!


----------



## dane08 (18. Oktober 2008)

hab noch ne ungefahrene monty ti gabel(hab die auf garantie bekomm aber fahr jetzt meine alte echo) vhb 120â¬
bilder gibts per mail


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2008)

Suche eventuell jemanden der sein Monty Ti gegen mein Koxx Tauscht (wenns drauf ankommt auch Wertausgleich meinerseits). Ambesten Disc Ready hinten.


Koxx XTP Long Nr. 335 (Paar kleinere Dellen in der Streben, Angeschweißtes V-Prfoil am Unterrohr gegen Dellen)
Gabel: Echo Lite
Lenker: Spank
Vorau: TryAll
Vorderrad: Try all Weiß
Bremse: Hope TryAll + Floating Disc
Kurbeln: Zoo!
Hinterrad: Profile Nabe (Schon gut eingefahren)+ TryAll Ring 36°
Reifen Maxxis
Bremse HS 33 mit Rockpads

Pedale würde ich gerne Behalten. Es ginge vielleicht auch ein Rahmen Kit Tausch oder Ähnliches.


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hope Mono Trial 160 Sattel mit 160 , 180 Scheibe, Adapter +20 Preis: 70â¬
Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:15â¬
Wellgo MG-1 Preis:15â¬
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10â¬
VPÂ´s Preis:18â¬
Try All Innenlager 68x122,5 Preis:25â¬
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen Preis:60â¬

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Oktober 2008)

hier die hope einmal bitte


----------



## trialkumpel (19. Oktober 2008)

trialkumpel schrieb:


> hi,
> Habe Noch Einen Syntace Rahmen, Hat Ne Delle Im Oberrohr--schönheitsfehler^^
> 
> Fotos Lade Ich Noch Hoch!
> ...




verkauft


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Oktober 2008)

hi,

den rahmen gibts jetzt für 170 inkl Porto.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=142102
CZAR Ivan 26" in sehr gutem Zustand
Sonst geht das Ding in die Bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Oktober 2008)

zu verkaufen ist dieses monty x-lite von 2004. Die Gabel ist vor 2jahren mal neu gekommen. Es hat neue BremsklÃ¶tze von Zhi, die Bereifung sowie die Pedalen sind neuwertig. SchÃ¤tzungsweise 8 Speichen hab ich erneuert, die restlichen sind noch aus Titan.

UrsprÃ¼nglich dachte ich an 550â¬, doch dann sah ich das:




...vom sattelrohr zur Kettenstrebe ist ein Riss vor der schweiÃnaht ......

je nach gangart und fahrergewicht ist das Problemlos fahrbar, zumal neue Rahmen ja auch schon gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen sind.....
schlagt was vor,
GrÃ¼Ãe,
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. Oktober 2008)

Wegen einem neuen Projekt das ich mir zum Winter vorgenommen habe, muss mein schönes Rotes dran glauben

Genaue Partliste schreibe ich euch gerne per PM.

600 VHB


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt werden aber die 20er wieder reihenweise verschachert


----------



## feltzer (19. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Jetzt werden aber die 20er wieder reihenweise verschachert


heh, stimmt. Allein 4 auf dieser Seite


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Echo Hifi Vorbau rumliegen, leider ist die Kappe angerissen, der Vorbau an sich aber intakt!
> So noch gut und lange fahrbar, bzw. neue Kappe und der Vorbau ist wieder in Ordnung.
> 31.8mm Klemmung.
> 
> ...



FÃ¼r einen Zehner ink. alles! Weniger mache ich nicht mehr.

Verkaufe auÃerdem ein shimanokompatibeles 14ner Singlespeedritze, 3 mal gefahren! Auch Tausch gegen 15ner mÃ¶glich.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Oktober 2008)

-verkaufe ein monty 221pro rahmen mit discaufnahme + VIZ steuersatz fÃ¼r 35â¬ der rahmen hat an der halterung von der sattelstrebe einen riss... 

-verkaufe Magura Louise FR 180mm kolben + griff(hebel) fÃ¼r 35â¬ (unzerkkratzt!)

- verkaufe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nur wurde hinten der frailauf gegen ein feststehendes ritzel  getauscht und es fehlt eine kette... sonst aber wenig gefahren und somit keine risse beulen sondern nur ein paar kratzer... wenn interesse besteht dann macht mir einfach einen preisvorschlag, gebe es gÃ¼nstig ab !

gruÃ moppel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. Oktober 2008)

So da ich schnell wie möglich mit dem neuen Projekt anfangen möchte, steht mein Monty jetzt fuer 550 zum Verkauf

Falls jemand genauere Bilder sowie Angaben haben will soll sich bitte per Pm melden






Das Bike ist in Top Zustand (s.o) (Bild ist 5 Tage alt)! 

Und 550 sind ja mal nicht viel, für das Bike mit der Ausstattung

Jan


----------



## kingpin18 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hope Mono Trial 160 Sattel mit 160 , 180 Scheibe, Adapter +20 Preis: 70
Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:15
Wellgo MG-1 Preis:15 Verkauft
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
VP´s Preis:18
Try All Innenlager 68x122,5 Preis:25
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen Preis:60

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## tha_joe (21. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Doch mal mit Fotos:
> 
> Vorbau Try all 180mm, Winkel 35°, Gabelklemmung 50mm, Farbe schwarz, 240gr, neuwertig
> 
> ...



Noch dazu habe ich zu verkaufen:

*Lenker Zoo! in schwarz, gekürzt auf 70cm, gefahren aber kaum Kratzer.*

Alle Teile sind Verhandlungssache, ich lasse mit mir reden, schlagt mir vor was ihr zahlen wollt, und wir kommen da schon zusammen! Das Zeug muss raus, die Teile liegen nur blöd in meinem Zimmer im Weg...


----------



## tha_joe (21. Oktober 2008)

Weiterhin noch ein Hinweis auf meine Avid Juicy 7 Carbon im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/144089/cat/33

Gruß Joe


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> so verkaufe magura marta mit rest garantie ist nicht lange in gebrauch gewesen. ist eine bremse fürs vr mit hebel RECHTS(der hat ne schramme hab das rad mal aufm kopf gestellt und vergessen was drunter zu legen) der rest ist soweit schrammen frei. alles komplett mit 160mm scheibe schrauben und was sonst so dazu gehört vllt finde ich noch den orginal magura korton. die beläge könnten vltl mal neu wie viel garantie drauf ist muss ich noch mal gucken. joar und zum preis schlagt was vor bilder kann ich leider erst am wochende machen da ich meine cam verliehen habe.
> melden könnte ihr euch unter icq : 275 930 875
> @ e-mail: bike[email protected]
> oder hier übers forum per pn oder so  bin da ja flexibel
> ...



und up


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Oktober 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> So da ich schnell wie möglich mit dem neuen Projekt anfangen möchte, steht mein Monty jetzt fuer 550 zum Verkauf
> 
> Falls jemand genauere Bilder sowie Angaben haben will soll sich bitte per Pm melden
> 
> ...




*hust*


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

gute besserung


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## Trialar (21. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe:

V!Z Gabel, Disc-only, 180mm Stahlschaft, paar Kratzer





Echo VR-Nabe, für Felgenbremsen, 32Loch, wie neu





2 Echo-Rockringe, gebraucht, schwarz und silber, silber könnte mal poliert werden:





Bremsbeläge Echo? von der Eurobike in drei farben:






Geht alles recht günstig weg, also machts mir Angebote

Stefan


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2008)

FÃ¼r 1 Bremse:
Magura 4 Punkt Schellen ohne Schrauben.
10,- ink. Versand, Pries ist fix.





Ich weiÃ nicht, was es noch kann, daher keine Garantie, wie immer.
Das Industrielager ist drin, Ersatzteil fÃ¼r einen normalen Eno.

10,-ink. Versand



Habe dann noch eventuell eine HS33 fÃ¼r das Vorderrad, '05.
Silber.
Leitung habe ich kÃ¼rzlich eine andere einbauen mÃ¼ssen, mÃ¼sste so in Ordnung sein, ich weiÃ aber nicht ob die Leitung astrein ist.
WasserbefÃ¼llt, TPA RÃ¤dchen, oh Wunder, funktioniert.

Preis wÃ¤ren dann noch sehr faire 17â¬, 20â¬ und ich lege noch ein paar Trial-BelÃ¤ge bei, mÃ¼ssten Echo sein, genau weiÃ ich es nicht.





Diesmal wird nicht verhandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hope Mono Trial 160 Sattel mit 160 , 180 Scheibe, Adapter +20 Preis: 70 Verkauft
Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:15
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
VP´s Preis:18
Try All Innenlager 68x122,5 Preis:25Verkauft
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen Preis:60

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## KICE (23. Oktober 2008)

ich suche ein bremsgriff rechts +hebel für die hs33??
bitte melden!!!!!!


----------



## ravyGER (23. Oktober 2008)

So , biete hier mein Monty 231ti an. Ist soweit alles original bis auf den 74kingz Kettenspanner.Bremsen sind Hs33 mit neuen Belägen und Magura Marta. Mantel vorn ist neu. Freilauf ist auch ne und ein Try All. Bei weiteren Fragen schreibt mir einfach.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2008)

HS33 ist verkauft,
noch zu haben:

FÃ¼r 1 Bremse Magura 4-Punkt Halteschellen ohne Scharuben 10,- ink. Versand

Eno _Ersatzteil_, wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen. Ebenfalls 10,- ink. Versand.


----------



## duro e (24. Oktober 2008)

hi leute , mein 20 zoll laufrad für hinten  ist noch zu haben ... felge ist eine alexrims dx32 und die nabe ist von joy tech . natürlich industriegelagert .ganz ganz leichter höhenschlag sonst nikks . spielfrei und gewinde für ritzel auch super zustand preis wäre jetzt 40 inklusive versand .das teil muss weg da ich das geld brauche um mal mit auf ne session zu kommen .... domme weiß was ich meine...


----------



## bike 20 (26. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Vorbau Echo Hifi 115mm 10° (31.8mm)
Bilder auf anfrage


----------



## nornen (28. Oktober 2008)

Verkaufe Try All Freilauf 108.9 18 Z, der Freilauf ist top in Schuss
25 EUR + 2,20 versand
Kommt ohne Abzieher Werkzeug
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## trialkumpel (29. Oktober 2008)

*.suche Vorderrad...........20"........
oder nabe.......... oder felge ............für scheibe....20"
bitte um hilfe...................................................................................................................
*


----------



## *George* (29. Oktober 2008)

Versuchs mal im "[Suche] Thread "..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (29. Oktober 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> Versuchs mal im "[Suche] Thread "..



das musst du anders schreiben sonst kann er es nciht lesen!

*VERSUCHS.................................. MAL................................ IM [SUCHE]......................................THREAD.............................................................................. gruß*


----------



## *George* (29. Oktober 2008)

alles klar..


----------



## tha_joe (29. Oktober 2008)

Nach etlicher Handelei, das letzte Mal, Preisupdate, will die Sachen loshaben!

Vorbau Try all 180mm, Winkel 35°, Gabelklemmung 50mm, Farbe schwarz, 240gr, neuwertig, *25 Euro incl. Versand*





Lenker von ZOO! in schwarz, gekürzt auf 70cm, wenig Kröpfung, *35 Euro incl. Versand*





Und hier mein Highlight....
Avid Juicy 7 Carbon VR Griff links, 5 Wochen gefahren(verkaufe sie weil ich sie dann gegen eine TryAll Hope ausgetauscht hab. Kommt daher wie neu, mit zwei Scheiben (160mm Avid, 180mm A2Z), Gebrauchsanleitung, Kopie der Rechnung, Montagematerial und Adapter.....
Noch dazu mit nagelneuen SwissStop Belägen, die für noch bessere Bremsleistung sorgen. Kostenpunkt: *115,00 incl. Versand*


----------



## Xmut Zadar (30. Oktober 2008)

Lenker Try All 74cm 25,4mm, silber, übliche Kratzer von Brems- bzw. Schalthebel, EUR 20,-




Vorbau Try All 110mm 35° 25,4mm, schwarz, keine Kratzer, EUR 20,-


----------



## Bike Lane (30. Oktober 2008)

verkaufe mein koxx karbon für 820 euro inklusive versand. es handelt sich um ein rahmen kit bestehend aus: rahmen, gabel (forxx 180mm), steuersatz, vorbau und lenker.






für mehr bilder einfach in mein album gehen unter folgendem link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11339


----------



## gatto1410 (30. Oktober 2008)

.steht auch zum verkauf,da nun echt kaum noch benutzt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. Oktober 2008)

Preis?


----------



## gatto1410 (31. Oktober 2008)

..für 1000 euro inkl. versand-innerhalb von dtl. ..und das is weit unterm NP..


----------



## Xmut Zadar (31. Oktober 2008)

Beides verkauft!


Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> Lenker Try All 74cm 25,4mm, silber, übliche Kratzer von Brems- bzw. Schalthebel, EUR 20,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raphael731 (1. November 2008)

Der Preis ist 850 Euro!

Zitat:
Zitat von raphael731  
Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe mein fast neues A1 Bike. Bin es nur ca. 1,5 Monte gefahren. Die Felge sind sogar nicht aufgeraut.

hier ist die Liste der einzelnen Teile:
Rahmen: A1 116mm 1075mm
Gabel: echo pure disc + 4-loch
Vorbau: ZHI 120mm 20°
Lenker: ZHI 7075
Lenkergriffe: velo 
Steuersatz: viz
Felgen : vorne DOB; hinten echo 46mm rim
Nabe: vorne echo disc; hinten echo 116mod rear 15Thub und ECHO Kettenspanner
Reifen: vorne Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0; hinten Maxxis Minion 3C 2.5
Felgenband:neon 
BB:neon ISIS128mm
Kurbel: GU 7075 CNC 170mm
Pedale:VP458
Rockring:echo 18T
Freilaufritzel: VIZ 18T
Kette: KMC Kool Chain
Halteschellen: ECHO cnc
Bremse: hinten CZAR lever echo CNC brake

Weitere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10184

Bei Interesse am besten per E-Mail melden: [email protected]
Der Preis ist vhb. Warte auf realistische Angebote. Der Neupreis liegt bei1800 Euro.


----------



## jan_hl (1. November 2008)

hier! ich! *meld* *hüpf*


----------



## trialkumpel (1. November 2008)

verkaufe mein koxx xtp2 

hs33 hinten
echo kurbeln
tryall pedalen
tryall lenker (neu)
echo gabel (neu)
echo felgen 
vorderbremse LX^^

<<<<<<<<<<<< 500 zlotties


----------



## TST-Blade (1. November 2008)

Preiß ?


----------



## KermitB4 (1. November 2008)

Braiss ?


----------



## LauraPalmer (1. November 2008)

So schnell schießen die Preissen ned...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

HÃ¤tte einen Echo Lite Rahmen zu verkaufen, gut gebraucht mit Kratzer und Sidehopspuren. mit Koxxgabel von Nabe zu Nabe 1000mm Radstand.


Ist an der linken Kettenstrebe in der NÃ¤he der Nabe an einer schweiÃnaht angerissen.
FÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger ist der noch top, hÃ¤lt noch ewig wenn man ihn nicht so hart rannimmt.

60,- ink. Versand fest. Nur Rahmen ohne Teile.









Riss ist noch lange nicht bei der HÃ¤lfte des Rohres. bild lohnt nicht, kann man nicht erkennen auf Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

Habe des Weiteren einen Echo 06 Felgenring rumliegen, 46mm. Keine Ahnung wie oft geflext, schwarz, 32 Loch mit 2 kleinen Dellen.


Macht Angebote.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. November 2008)

Ohh Martin
Ja und was kommt jetzt..?  Zhi


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. November 2008)

So Pauschal hät ich bock auf die Gabel und die Bremse für Vorne 
Weine nicht, kommt Zeit, kommt Bike. . .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2008)

Ok Leute, habe etwas nettes fÃ¼r euch aufgrund von Umorintierung und einem Rahmenbruch:





-Koxx Gabel, ist teilweise etwas abgeschliffen vom Umgang paar Kratzer bleiben natÃ¼rlich auch nicht aus. Keine Risse. Hs33 Only
-HS33 vor 2005 mit BelÃ¤gen (Echo?)und 120cm Leitung, TPA funktioniert und die Bremse ist dicht. Wasser befÃ¼llt.
-grÃ¼ne zoo! Halteschellen.


*Bitte nur realistische Angebote machen.*

Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2008)

Rahmen ist verkauft!

Weiter geht es:
V!Z Vorbau und Echo though bar 31.8mm Klemmung nur zusammen feste 50â¬.

TryAll Vorderrad wie auf dem Foto:
-Nabe TryAll
-Felgenring TryAll
-Speichen kein Ahnung, verjÃ¼ngen sich aber zur Mitte hin.
-keine Ahnung wie oft die geflext wurde
-radial
-mit Reifen udn Schlauch=Fahrbereit

60â¬


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. November 2008)

ach jetz doch wieder 26 zoll?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2008)

FÃ¼r's erste.


----------



## linus93 (2. November 2008)

ich hab noch einige teile
leider ist meine cam gerade kaput bilder reiche ich aber bei gelegenheit nach
*Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm schwarz * schon was älter und sehr gebraucht VHB. 18
*Lenker Neon Riser 31.8mm schwarz* ungefähr eine monat gefahren VHB. 20
*Vorbau Trialtech 150mm 35° (31.8mm) - schwarz  * auch einen monat VHB. 35
*HR-Felge 26" Try All 42mm (32 Loch) schwarz*einmal geflext halbes jahr gefahren VHB. 30
*Monty vorbau silber*einen gewinde einsatzt hält aber geo daten weiß ich nicht hab den aber mit den echo lenker gefahren am 20" VHB. 10


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2008)

hab noch ne ungefahrene monty ti gabel(hab die auf garantie bekomm aber fahr jetzt meine alte echo) vhb 120 inkl versand
bilder gibts per mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. November 2008)

martin, ich hoffe doch es kommt ein monty  scheiss aufs 26"  das 20iger passt wie die faust aufs auge zu dir !


----------



## ChrisKing (3. November 2008)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1, wenig gefahren --> 18,90 inkl. Versand. 
Schwalbe Big Betty gooey gluey 2.4 - hab ein paar Nobben abgezwickt, zwecks Gewichtsersparnis --> 23,90 inkl. Versand.

Bilder folgen


----------



## ChrisKing (3. November 2008)

Schwalbe Big Betty und Nobby Nic zu verkaufen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/1507


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2008)

Ich beanspruche dann mal etwas mehr Platz fÃ¼r mein total Ausverkauf 

To begin with, hier ein *Set fÃ¼r alle, die wieder auf HS33 setzen wollen*!

Bestehen aus dem vollen Paket:

Koox Gabel HS33 only SchaftlÃ¤nge 17cm und paar Zerquetschte.









+
HS33 Modell vor 2005 mit 120cm Lietung, Griff dennoch fÃ¼r links, wasserbefÃ¼llt+harter Druckpunkt 






+
grÃ¼ne Zoo! CNC Halteschellen, *ohne* Schrauben und Booster!



+
paar powerpads, denke sind hÃ¤rtere Echos. Genug drauf, kÃ¶nnen also auch von Fetischisten gerade geschliffen werden




+
das ganze Vorderrad, bestehend aus TryAll Nabe non Disc, TryAll Felgenring keine Ahnung wie oft geflext kann aber noch locker mehrmals geflext werden macht einen gesunden eindruck, bestehende Flexung noch gut, Speichen weiÃ ich nicht, verjÃ¼ngen sich jedoch zur Mitte hin. Und Creepy Crawler und Schlauch gibts es auch.







*=170â¬ ink. Versand* exklusive Garantie (um SpaÃvÃ¶geln vorzubeugen und den Richtlinien gerecht zu werden, hÃ¶rt sich doof an, habe aber keine Lust auf solche Diskussionen), es gibt genug Bilder, alles funktioniert so wie es ist und es sind weder Risse noch sonst was zu sehen. Rad lÃ¤uft rund.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lenker und Vorbau 31.8mm
Echo Though bar
+
V!Z Bikes Vorbau, massiv.














Das gibt es fÃ¼r *50â¬ ink. Versand*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TryAll Hinterradnabe,
32 Loch
Auf den Fotos nur etwas dreckig.
Ink. Ritzel und Kettenspanner.







Bitte realistische Angebote machen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu guter lestzt die HS33 fÃ¼r das Hinterrad.

Habe einen lÃ¤ngeren Hebel einer Hs33 Raceline an den normalen Griff angepasst, damit die Leistung der bremse etwas gehoben wird.
Die Schraube ist die Rettung des TPA's-funktioniert so einwandfrei und man hat nahezu endlose MÃ¶glichkeit der Einstellung.
Nicht schÃ¶n, aber effektiv. Wen's stÃ¶rt, der verbaut eben wieder einen normalen Hebel.

Bremse, Modell vor 2005
+
Echo CNC Schellen, ein KlemmkÃ¶rper ist etwas ausgeblichen von der Sonne oder keine Ahnung was.(bild)
+
Echo 4-Loch Booster, OHNE schrauben und HÃ¼lsen










Preis lÃ¤ge bei *50â¬ fest ink. Versand*.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




---->NatÃ¼rlich alles nicht neu, aber guter gebrauchter Zustand und fahrbar. Und wer keine Kratzer mag Ã¼bt den falschen Sport aus.





Puh,fertig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2008)

Macht voran, habe nicht unbegrenzt Zeit!
Das Gabel Set=170Â

Einzeln:
*Gabel: 60+10Â Versand *(Hermes Versand 9,50...)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Laufrad: 60Â
+*Reifen/Schlauch/Versand 10Â *   (Laufrad nur in Verbindung von Reifen und Schlauch=70 ink. Versand)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*VR hs33 *120cm Leitung etc.pp. wie *oben=40Â ink*. Versand und mit Echo BelÃ¤gen

*Zoo!CNC Schellen* OHNE schrauben *15Â ink. Versand*.

*TryAll Hinterrad Nabe *116mm ist fÃ¼r *40 ink. Versand *zu haben.


*Lenker/Vorbau zusammen 45Â*

Haut in die Tasten, es eilt!


----------



## ChrisKing (4. November 2008)

Verkaufe div. Speichen (ohne Nippel), nagelneu!

DT Revolution silber: 16x 260mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!
DT Revolution silber: 16x 258mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (4. November 2008)

Hey aufgrund spaÃmeldungen schreibe ich die sachen noch mal auf da ich das geld brauche ...
ZOO! halteschellen in grÃ¼n 10â¬
74KINGZ kettenspanner 20â¬
ECHO lenker 31.8 klemmung 15â¬
und das ultra angebot;-) 
ADAMANT A1, ZOO! gabel, Echo steuersatz (grÃ¼n), ECHO vorbau und ZHI isis innenlager zusammen fÃ¼r 200â¬ 
der rahmen is das alte modell mit tretlager +55
mfg max


----------



## kingpin18 (4. November 2008)

Preis Update

Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
VP´s Preis:15
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen, Felgenband, Schnellspanner Preis:55

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## budgie (4. November 2008)

Hayes HFX 9 Komplettset für 69,90

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150308101115


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2008)

Will meinen noch montierten Monty-Lenker gerne abtreten, da bereits der neue ins haus steht und er farblich mir nichtmehr zusagt.

Ist mit 31,8mm Klemmung und 680mm breit, fuhr sich mit der KrÃ¶pfung immer sehr geil. Gewicht ist mit glaub 275g sogar auf dem Lenker angegeben.

Preislich dachte ich an 25â¬ (plus Versand)


----------



## mr.mütze (4. November 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Verkaufe div. Speichen (ohne Nippel), nagelneu!
> 
> DT Revolution silber: 16x 260mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!
> DT Revolution silber: 16x 258mm --> 12,20 Euro inkl. Versand!



nicht ein bissel teuer?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2008)

FÃ¼r Leute, die sich ein 20" Rad aufbauen, bitte auf die Vorseite schauen! Alles noch zu haben.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> nicht ein bissel teuer?



nein, wieso?!


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> nicht ein bissel teuer?



das sind konifizierte Speichen... sind leichter, aber halt auch teuer...


PS: ich verkaufe in ein paar Tagen neue, leichte (konifizierte) 20" Speichen


bei interesse PM...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. November 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Wegen einem neuen Projekt das ich mir zum Winter vorgenommen habe, muss mein schönes Rotes dran glauben
> 
> Genaue Partliste schreibe ich euch gerne per PM.
> 
> 600 VHB



Verkauft!


___


"Street-Trial Projekt Winter 2008 " kann kommen


----------



## raphael731 (5. November 2008)

raphael731 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist 850 Euro!
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von raphael731
> ...



Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (5. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Will meinen noch montierten Monty-Lenker gerne abtreten, da bereits der neue ins haus steht und er farblich mir nichtmehr zusagt.
> 
> Ist mit 31,8mm Klemmung und 680mm breit, fuhr sich mit der KrÃ¶pfung immer sehr geil. Gewicht ist mit glaub 275g sogar auf dem Lenker angegeben.
> 
> Preislich dachte ich an 25â¬ (plus Versand)



edit: lenker wiegt 285g


und noch:

TRYALL-Felge 26" 32h, 42mm breit, ungeflext, weiÃ, super Zustand, nur 675g

35â¬ (versand inkl.)  







www.streetlife-hst.de


----------



## mr.ren (5. November 2008)

Monty 231x-lite Rahmenkit  (26") blau
m. Peperoni Gabel v. Cannodale, Magur. Raceline m. orang. Monty Belägen,Shimano Kurbeln, FAG Innl., Montylenk., viele Kratzer, Dellen am Unterrohr, für den Einstieg gut. 
120 inkl. Versand   (Bilder siehe mein Profil)

Monty 221 pro Alu gebürstet(07), (Rahmen neu, bzw.unbenutzt)
kompl.Rad (aber ohne Vorbau), m. try all Kommponenten, Magur. Luise vorn 160mm,hs 33 hint., Monty eagl. claw Reifen. 
540 inkl. Versand (Bilder siehe mein Profil)

Monty 221 ti kompl., 08  Aus stattung,
Rahmen 07 full Disc, Monty hope vo +hi, try all Kurbeln u. Reifen,
Rahmen ist angerissen(Kettenstrebe),   deswegen 500
(Bilder siehe mein Profil)

Neue Monty 221ti Gabel(08), 
90 inkl. Versand


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> nein, wieso?!



na ja weil eine neu 60 cent kostet. bin halt gerade am speichen suchen. fürs 26er


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2008)

dann zeig mir mal den shop, wo die genau 60 cent kostet! bei mir kostet sie satte 62,5 cent (wenn man die 2,20 für versand abzieht)!


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

sorry das mit den 60 cent waren die schwarzen

http://www.actionsports.de/Speichen-Nippel/DT-Revolution-20-15-silber::9053.html


----------



## ChrisKing (5. November 2008)

ok, seh ich ein.. aber meine längen gibts dort nicht


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2008)

ja war ja nicht böse gemeint hab dann auch bemerkt das  ich dir das besser über pn gesagt hätte na gut


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2008)

Dann habt ihr das ja geklÃ¤rt...


Zur Vorseite:
Laufrad gibt es jetzt fÃ¼r 55â¬!  _zurÃ¼ckgelegt_
Gabel ist nicht mehr zu haben!
Bremsen sind beide noch da mit den schÃ¶nsten Trial Brems-parts!
Braune Bloxx gibt es Ã¼brigens zu der hinteren Bremse dazu!
TryAll *116mm* Hinterradnabe gibt es nun fÃ¼r Festpreis 35â¬ ink. Versand
Letztes Angebot zu der Lenker Vorbau Kombo! 40â¬ ink. Versand!

Bremsen:
Hs33 bis 2005 mit grÃ¼nen Zoo! Schellen, Echo BelÃ¤gen, 120cm Leitung=43â¬ ink. Versand      (Bitte unbedingt die Vorseite anschauen!!!)
Hs33 bis 2005 mit roten Echo Schellen, Echo 4-Punkt Booster, braune TryAll BelÃ¤ge=45â¬ ink. Versand (Bitte unbedingt die Vorseite/Infos anschauen!!!)


----------



## m(A)ui (5. November 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> 20" Reifen, Felge und Felgenband:
> -Maxxis Creepy Crawler, 20 x 2.0", neu
> -gelochte felge, silber, 36L, neu
> 
> ...


immer noch da.

Auch Tausch gegen 26" Reifen
oder 32L VR-Nabe in schwarz.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (6. November 2008)

hätte da noch, falls wer brauchen kann:

-Monty TI gabel 1jahr alt, ist schon austauschmodell, kratzer hat sie auch...
 30euro (wer will dem messe ich mal den schaft)

-steuersatz Monty TI, 100% top, macht nen angebot...

that´s it...


----------



## jan_hl (6. November 2008)

raphael731 schrieb:


> Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!Verkauft!


The bike arrived half an hour ago 

Very fast delivery and nice contact, thanks for the bike!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. November 2008)

I can also highly recommend him


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HS33 Modell vor 2005 mit 120cm Leitung, Griff dennoch fÃ¼r links, wasserbefÃ¼llt+ sehr harter Druckpunkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein Marktschreier, aber wenn ich ohne Rad da stehe muss der Krempel schnell weg um etwas Neues auf die Beine stellen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Bei den Preisen bitte nicht noch versuchen zu handeln...
Das sind ja wohl mal lÃ¤cherliche Preise


----------



## TST-Blade (6. November 2008)

Verkaufe:
Sönes Anfängerbike, div. Neuteile




es sind naglneue Halteschellen und Brakebooster drann, neue Bremsbeläge (98% sind ungefähr noch drauf) neues Singlespeedkit, neuer Kettenspanner, neue Griffe und eine junge gabel (hatt leider schon ein paar kratzer). Das bike ist absolut zuverlässig und lässt sich super gut fahren! Perfekt für Anfänger. Bei Fragen einfach mailen.

Mehr Fotos hier

Greez Toby


----------



## mr.mütze (6. November 2008)

ah geil ich seh mein altes rad ist ja geil durch wie viele hände das jetzt geht ist aber echt top der rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TST-Blade (6. November 2008)

ach ja sorry...  Preiß is 450 VHB


----------



## hst_trialer (6. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Will meinen noch montierten Monty-Lenker gerne abtreten, da bereits der neue ins haus steht und er farblich mir nichtmehr zusagt.
> 
> Ist mit 31,8mm Klemmung und 680mm breit, fuhr sich mit der Kröpfung immer sehr geil. Gewicht ist mit glaub 275g sogar auf dem Lenker angegeben.
> 
> Preislich dachte ich an 25 (plus Versand)





hst_trialer schrieb:


> edit: lenker wiegt 285g
> 
> 
> und noch:
> ...



ja mist, das zeug muss weg und ist im top zustand

preise sind VHB!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. November 2008)

Habe jetzt auch noch einen Satz Creepy Crawler abzugeben, nicht mehr ganz so viel Profil drauf aber noch gut fahrbar. 
20â¬ ink. Versand!
2.0
2.5
-->*SOLD*

Kommt schon Leute, das sind zwei einmalige Angebote fÃ¼r die HS33 Bremsen! Mit dem ZubehÃ¶r!


----------



## linus93 (8. November 2008)

ich hab noch einige teile
leider ist meine cam gerade kaput bilder reiche ich aber bei gelegenheit nach
*Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm schwarz * schon was älter und sehr gebraucht VHB. 18
*Lenker Neon Riser 31.8mm schwarz* ungefähr eine monat gefahren VHB. 20
*Vorbau Trialtech 150mm 35° (31.8mm) - schwarz  * auch einen monat VHB. 35
*HR-Felge 26" Try All 42mm (32 Loch) schwarz*einmal geflext halbes jahr gefahren VHB. 30verkauft
*Monty vorbau silber*einen gewinde einsatzt hält aber geo daten weiß ich nicht hab den aber mit den echo lenker gefahren am 20" VHB. 10

der rest ist NOCH zu haben!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. November 2008)

Verkaufe...

konifizierte (leichte) 20" Speichen (inkl. Nippel): Farbe-schwarz 18x 194mm --> 12,50â¬ inkl.Porto


zb. passend fÃ¼r TryAll Disc Laufrad (linke Seite)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

VerfrÃ¼htes Weihnachten, immer noch! 




8â¬ ink. Versand

HS33 bis zum Abwinken!+Teile



Booster+Schellen (eine ist etwas ausgeblichen, sieht man auf dem Foto)
alles auf dem Foto fÃ¼r 25â¬ ink. Versand, kauft man die Hs33 fÃ¼r hinten dazu mit braunen Bloxx kommt das ganze fÃ¼r 43â¬ ink. Versand, die Folgende mit dem modifizierten Hebel (sehr viel TPA, lÃ¤ngerer Hebel: mehr Kraft) ist gemeint:







Passend auch fÃ¼rs 26iger!


VR HS33 gibt es auch noch zum Kaufen, allerdings ohne Schellen! DafÃ¼r mit roten Echo BelÃ¤gen, sind etwas hÃ¤rter. WasserbefÃ¼llt, sehr harter Druckpunkt







Diese Bremse gibt es fÃ¼r 33â¬ ink. Versand. Leitung ist sehr lang, 120cm!

Bitte die Vorseite in diesem Thread durchlesen.


----------



## ChrisKing (9. November 2008)

procraft vorbau 120x17, 31,8mm Klemmung, einen tag gefahren. 28,90 inkl. Versand.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2008)

Verdammt es ist dringend! Hinterradbreme mit den Top-Teilen: *40*,-ink. Versand
Vorderradbremse mit den Teilen *30*,-  ink.Versand. 
Die Vorbau/Lenker Kombo aus Echo Tough bar und V!Z Vorbau 31.8mm geht jetzt fÃ¼r dicke *30â¬ ink. Versand *weg! FÃ¼r Bilder bitte auf die Vorseiten gucken! Mehr schreibe ich hier im Thread vorerst nicht mehr, will nicht alles vollspamen. Leichte Verzweiflung macht sich aber auch schon breit  Bildeeeeeer.


----------



## TST-Blade (9. November 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> Sönes Anfängerbike, div. Neuteile
> 
> 
> ...



na los leute mein neues wartet !!!


----------



## KICE (9. November 2008)

hallo leuties will vllt mein 20" koxx xtp long verkaufen...
bilder in der gala....
wenn fragen dann schreiben?!?!?
bitte bieten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KICE (9. November 2008)

> hallo leuties will vllt mein 20" koxx xtp long verkaufen...
> bilder in der gala....
> wenn fragen dann schreiben?!?!?
> bitte bieten!!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. November 2008)

verkauft wird eine vorbau lenker combo bestehend aus BT-lenker und MONTY-vorbau.
beides nur zusammen fÃ¼r 40â¬ + versand.
der lenker ist 680mm breit und der vorbau hat die 1.1/8, schwarz, 150mm, 25grad, i.D.31,8mm.


----------



## priossus (10. November 2008)

so ich habe jetzt auch was zu verkaufen, weil ich mir ein neues bike holen will und zwar:

BT Raven 6.0 Komplettbike
Echo Laufräder vorne und hinten
Try all Sticky Bereifung
Monty Vorbau und Lenker 
Magura HS 33 hinten und Louise vorn
Echo CNC Kurbeln mit Echo Rockring und Freilauf
Halflink kette

Rest könnt ihr ja auf den Bildern nachsehen  






Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum

Der Preis Liegt bei 700 Euro VB

MFG


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. November 2008)

Ich verkaufe nen Coustellier Saint Blaise Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist an den Kettenstreben, sowie am Unterrohr bissl zerkratzt, und das Oberrohr is bissl abgescheuert. 

Preisvorstellung 60â¬

bei Interesse PM, und ich schick euch paar Bilder


----------



## andrewlandry (11. November 2008)

Verkaufe zwar nix,wollte aber ein Lob aussprechen.

Und zwar an Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl,super VerkÃ¤ufer.
Ware wie beschrieben und fÃ¼r den bezahlten Preis nicht zu teuer.

Gerne wieder

andrew


----------



## tha_joe (11. November 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> Verkaufe zwar nix,wollte aber ein Lob aussprechen.
> 
> Und zwar an Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl,super VerkÃ¤ufer.
> Ware wie beschrieben und fÃ¼r den bezahlten Preis nicht zu teuer.
> ...



Kann ich mich nur anschlieÃen...jetzt aber gneug Lobhudelei! ;-)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. November 2008)

Verkaufe MArco Hösel Pro Model
6 Monate alt
-Top Zustand-
Titan SChrauben
JetSet Felgen, unikate...sehr leicht..Alu Nippel
Davtus Pedalen... sehr leicht 
Monty Lenker und Vorbei vom Kamel...sehr leicht
Rohloff Trial KEtte
Maxxis Ultra light Schläuche....
Try-all Reifen---VR + HR
Tune Steuersatz Industrielager...
bla bla... alles gemacht... nen HIGH END BIKE halt ... meins eben 

wiegt jetzt 8,33kg

     VB   1200,- EURO




















PS... hier das Gute STück in AKTION 

http://www.vimeo.com/1457151



PPS...

Aufgrund der Tatsache das KOxx wohl erst Januar oder Februar 2009 liefern kann-... ist das doch zu X-mas ...ne nette Alternative


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. November 2008)

habs ja in braunschweig gesehen das ding, Gibt von mir auch gutes Feedback


----------



## boxko (11. November 2008)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (11. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt auch was zu verkaufen, weil ich mir ein neues bike holen will und zwar:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 Komplettbike
> Echo Laufräder vorne und hinten
> ...



Push 
Ich muss das ding los werden !!!

Macht mal nen angebot oder ich muss es sonst bei ebay reinposten


----------



## feltzer (11. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> Push
> Ich muss das ding los werden !!!
> 
> Macht mal nen angebot oder ich muss es sonst bei ebay reinposten



von ebay sollte ich dir abraten... die bikes gehn manchmal für 1/2 des Preises weg 

abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2008)

Hier gibt etwas umsonst!



Naja fast.

-->*sold*


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> edit: lenker wiegt 285g
> 
> 
> und noch:
> ...



*UPDATE:*

Lenker jetzt nur noch 22 + Versand

Felge bleibt aber bei 35 versand inkl. 
Ich denke das ist Geschenk genug für den super Zustand!

Bitte... ich brauch Kohle..!


----------



## zumitrial (11. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> Push
> Ich muss das ding los werden !!!
> 
> Macht mal nen angebot oder ich muss es sonst bei ebay reinposten



ist das eig einn BT RAVen 6.0 Long oder short??
Gruß axel


----------



## priossus (11. November 2008)

zumitrial schrieb:


> ist das eig einn BT RAVen 6.0 Long oder short??
> Gruß axel



ist die long version 1100

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2008)

Verkaufe: 

Zoo! Lenker in schwarz, ungekÃ¼rzt ohne SchÃ¤den bis auf ein paar Kratzer durch die Bremsgriffe. Der Lenker ist absolut sturzfrei und wurde nur 3 Monate gefahren.

31,8 mm Klemmung, 74 cm Breite, 305 Gramm (nachgewogen)

40 â¬ zzgl. Versandkosten


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. November 2008)

Viz MaxBar
75cm
leichte spuren von der vorbauklemmung
keine stürtze
ca. 1,5 Jahre gefahren.
Neu: 85
ich hätte gern noch 20 plus porto (griffe inklusive)


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

Verkaufe Syntace Moto-Schraubgriffe schwarz. Wurden 2 Monate gefahren.

Keine StÃ¼rze, keine Defekte 

Neu: 18,50 â¬ 
FÃ¼r: 11 â¬ plus Versandkosten


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

hallo leuties will vllt mein 20" koxx xtp long verkaufen...
bilder in der gala....
wenn fragen dann schreiben?!?!?
800â¬..


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

Wenn du es in Teilen verkaufen würdest, würde ich die Kurbeln nehmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> VerfrÃ¼htes Weihnachten, immer noch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MÃ¶p


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
bilder in der gala...
wenn fragen anschreiben...
wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
beide laufrÃ¤der jeweils 200â¬
rahmen 300â¬
magura louise...100â¬
hs33...30â¬
lenker 50â¬
pedalen 20â¬(wie neu)
tretlager 150â¬...
kurbeln...20â¬..


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

muss schnell verkauft werden..brauch das geld


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
> bilder in der gala...
> wenn fragen anschreiben...
> wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
> ...


----------



## Monty98 (12. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
> beide laufräder jeweils 200
> 
> tretlager 150...
> [/MG]



 du schaffst es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

> du schaffst es!


was schaff ich??


----------



## Monty98 (12. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> was schaff ich??



Die Preise sind sehr gewagt.
Es gibt kein serienmÃ¤Ãiges Laufrad bei trialmarkt.de welches 200â¬. Sind deine besonders ausgestattet? Tune Princess? Dob Magnesium... klÃ¤r mich auf

Und was hast du fÃ¼r ein Innenlager welches gebraucht noch 150â¬ wert ist?


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

> Die Preise sind sehr gewagt.
> Es gibt kein serienmÃ¤Ãiges Laufrad bei trialmarkt.de welches 200â¬. Sind deine besonders ausgestattet? Tune Princess? Dob Magnesium... klÃ¤r mich auf
> 
> Und was hast du fÃ¼r ein Innenlager welches gebraucht noch 150â¬ wert ist?



hmm najut hast schon recht aba egal...man kann ja drÃ¼ber handeln


----------



## linus93 (12. November 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> ich hab noch einige teile
> leider ist meine cam gerade kaput bilder reiche ich aber bei gelegenheit nach
> *Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm schwarz * schon was älter und sehr gebraucht VHB. 18 verkauft
> *Lenker Neon Riser 31.8mm schwarz* ungefähr eine monat gefahren VHB. 20
> ...


      brumm brumm


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. November 2008)

Der Typ ist echt fertig!
TryAll Kurbeln fuer 20 und nen Tretlager fuer 150


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
bilder in der gala...
wenn fragen anschreiben...
wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
beide laufrÃ¤der jeweils 200â¬
rahmen 300â¬
magura louise...100â¬
hs33...30â¬
lenker 50â¬
pedalen 20â¬(wie neu)
tretlager 100â¬...
kurbeln...60â¬..
gabel...60â¬
lÃ¤sst sich handeln..
komplett 800â¬...
+Versandkosten
brauch schnell kohle


----------



## TrialBreaker (12. November 2008)

monty 219 alp tip top...rahmen und gabel neu....magura hs33 v/h...usw....zu verkaufen

bilder auf meinem profil


----------



## priossus (12. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt auch was zu verkaufen, weil ich mir ein neues bike holen will und zwar:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 Komplettbike long 1100
> Echo Laufräder vorne und hinten
> ...



Push auf die nächste seite 

Los es ist noch zu haben und über den preis kann man ja noch reden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. November 2008)

hs33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2008)

zumitrial schrieb:


> ist das eig einn BT RAVen 6.0 Long oder short??
> Gruß axel



nanu sehnsucht nach dem alten rahmen? 

Ich geb den nicht her. Ein geiles gerät.


----------



## trialbock (12. November 2008)

KHE Collapse Chain: NEU , nie gefahren aber gekürzt, ohne schloss 91 cm lang ! mit ca 92,5 ! Bei nachfrage werd ich des 100% messen !

PM BITTE  !


----------



## *George* (12. November 2008)

Trialbock dein Posteingang ist voll!   Und ich will die hs33 für vorne!!


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Lenker jetzt nur noch 22 + Versand
> 
> ...



denn halt jetzt für 30 inkl versand für die felge!!!


----------



## TrialBreaker (13. November 2008)

leute schnell....ich will nen neues also muss das hier weg^^


----------



## ChrisKing (13. November 2008)

Magura Marta SL Bremsscheibe 160mm. Schrauben sind dabei --> 27,20 inkl. Versand.

Big Betty gooey gloey 2.4 Reifen --> 19,10 inkl. Versand

DT Revolution Speichen

genaueres s. bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (13. November 2008)

Wenn jemand interesse hat, ich würd's für 600 Euro abgeben ( martin.smolka at gmail dot com).

martin


----------



## dane08 (13. November 2008)

hab immernoch ne monty ti gabel ,komplett neu (nichtmal eingebaut) da ich sie auf garantie bekommen hab aber nicht fahren will.
vhb 110â¬+versand 
anfragen per pm
bilder per mail


----------



## KICE (13. November 2008)

hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
bilder in der gala...
wenn fragen anschreiben...
wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
beide laufrÃ¤der jeweils 200â¬
rahmen 300â¬
magura louise...100â¬
hs33...30â¬
lenker 50â¬
pedalen 20â¬(wie neu)
tretlager 100â¬...
kurbeln...60â¬..
gabel...60â¬
lÃ¤sst sich handeln..
komplett 800â¬...
+Versandkosten
brauch schnell kohle


----------



## zoo!king (13. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
> bilder in der gala...
> wenn fragen anschreiben...
> wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
> ...



meinst du, das scheißhaus kauft dir schneller einer ab, wenn du es 5 mal pro seite postest?


----------



## KICE (13. November 2008)

> meinst du, das scheißhaus kauft dir schneller einer ab, wenn du es 5 mal pro seite postest?



1.ja man müsste schon zählen können.....
2.kann dochs ein und wenn nich was kümmerts dich....


----------



## ChrisKing (13. November 2008)

zoo!king schrieb:


> meinst du, das *scheißhaus* kauft dir schneller einer ab, wenn du es 5 mal pro seite postest?



lool ich krieg mich nich mehr... saugeil..


----------



## Dark_Power (13. November 2008)

leute ihr seit sau geil drauf 
und wenns auch keine 5 seiten waren waren es genug !


----------



## KICE (13. November 2008)

dann haben wa uns ja jetzt alle wieder eingekriegt wa.....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. November 2008)

Dark_Power schrieb:


> leute ihr seit sau geil drauf
> und wenns auch keine 5 seiten waren waren es genug !



5 posts pro seite meinst du


----------



## *George* (13. November 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> 5 posts pro seite meinst du



Is doch egal..hauptsche er fand es lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. November 2008)

Dieses Forum wird von Tag zu Tag PRIMITIVER !


----------



## Dark_Power (13. November 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> 5 posts pro seite meinst du



ja meine ich doch


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

Kanns jetzt wieder mit dem Verkaufen weitergehen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2008)

Nein, sonst bekomme ich wieder einen Extrathread.
Bzw. ich finde das System diesbezÃ¼glich bei Observed weitaus besser, wÃ¤re mal eine Ãberlegung wert. (Verkaufe/Suche) Themen dazu bringen nicht so wirklich viel, da die Seiten 3/4 voll sind, wegen dem Gepushe.


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. November 2008)

jetzt hast du gut reden, wo Du deine Sachen alle losgeworden bist. Oder hast Du noch was?! (kann man diese Steilvorlage ungenutzt lassen?!)
ich habe zum beispiel noch meinen Lenker von vor ~30 Seiten, mein Laufrad von vor ~25 Seiten und mein x-lite von vor ~ 10 Seiten. 
Blättern lohnt sich also durchaus ;-)
Und wenn man kein Bock auf´s Blättern hat postet man halt im Suche-Thread, wo ich mich dann mit meinen gebrauchten Teilen draufstürze.
Das klappt schon so
Björn


----------



## LauraPalmer (14. November 2008)

Hallo meine potentiellen Käufer!

ich offeriere: 

Ozonys Cannibal Rahmen











der Rahmen wurde etwa 2 Monate gefahren und hat einen mini-Haarriss am Übergang Sitzstrebe-Ausfallende - kaum zu sehen und von einem halbwegs talentierten Schweisser wohl einfachst zu richten. Abgesehen von diesem Makel befindet sich der Rahmen in Kashmir-anschmiege-Zustand.
Ich möchte dafür noch 150 euro oder einen Syntace Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand; 

Koxx Kenny B. Rahmen 





ein Jahr gefahren, Schrammen und Kratzer soweit das Auge reicht, eine Delle im Unterrohr, aber frei von Rissen und erfüllt von Fahreigenschaftsliebe.  130 euro oder Tausch gegen einen Syntace Rahmen in OKigem Zustand. Sticker sind mitlerweile ab.



Ozonys Cannibal Rahmen





ein paar Monate gefahren, in gutem Zustand: hab im Moment nur ein Aktion-Photo - was ich aber sehr mag, weils aussieht als könnte ich gut fahren. 350 euro

der Erste, der mir etwas von dem Zeug abkauft, bekommt gratis und ohne Mobiltelephonvertrag  einen sehr kurz gefahrenen, auf 72 cm gekürzten BT-Lenker, aber auch ein neues 20er Schraubritzel dazu - beides als Ansichtssachen in meinem Photoalbum. Ausser derjenige verzichtet, dann der nächste...
Versenden kann ich auch von einem deutschen Postamt - zwecks Portoersparnis ihr Geier!


----------



## 525Rainer (14. November 2008)

syntace lang oder kurz ? (beides geil)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> Hallo meine potentiellen KÃ¤ufer!
> 
> ...
> Versenden kann ich auch von einem deutschen Postamt - zwecks Portoersparnis ihr Geier!



Genial 

BjÃ¶rn, alles ist noch nicht weg, ich bleibe nach wie vor auf der Bremsanlage sitzen,..mehr kann ich aber auch nicht mehr machen, ist eben schon 1Â-laden Niveau. FÃ¼r die Bremsen bitte die Vorseite(n) durchlesen!


----------



## LauraPalmer (14. November 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> syntace lang oder kurz ? (beides geil)



egal - ich mag beide, obwohl ich bei zwei Angeboten wohl das längere nehmen würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (14. November 2008)

Preis Update


Neue Hope Mono Trial ´06 180 Sattel Hebel Links nie gefahren leider ohne Scheibe OVP Preis:120
Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
VP´s Preis:15
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen, Felgenband, Schnellspanner Preis:55

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## glotz (14. November 2008)

habe auch noch ein paar sachen hier rumliegen!!

vorderradfelgen20" in rosa grÃ¼n und sandbraun alle neu









stÃ¼ck 25â¬+versand
einen satz vorne hinten in gold (matt)(neu)








satz 50â¬+versand
und einen satz naben vorne hinten in schwarz (die hintere ist starr)(waren schon einmal eingespeicht sind anber nie gefahren worden)




satz 50â¬+versand

mfg Teo


----------



## trialkumpel (14. November 2008)

verkaufe mein koxx xtp2 

hs33 hinten
echo kurbeln
tryall pedalen
tryall lenker (neu)
echo gabel (neu)
echo felgen 
vorderbremse LX^^

<<<<<<<<<<<< 500 zlotties
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## hst_trialer (14. November 2008)

also für knapp 135euro nehm ich es gerne!!!

gib mir noch deine kontodaten, dann überweise ich sofort!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (14. November 2008)

verkaufe nen satz(beide seiten) schellen für 4punkt aufnahme,orginal magura





macht mir preisvorschläge


----------



## ChrisKing (14. November 2008)

Adamant A1 Rahmen, vertikal, lange Version. Keine Dellen, kaum Kratzer, nur paar Wochen gefahren. Bei der Bremsaufnahme is der obere Teil von einem (!) Gewinde bissl beschädigt, mit ner etwas längeren Schraube geht das aber einwandfrei.

255,90 inkl. 74kingz Spanner, Ersatzschaltauge und Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkumpel (14. November 2008)

verkaufe mein koxx xtp2 

hs33 hinten
echo kurbeln
tryall pedalen
tryall lenker (neu)
echo gabel (neu)
echo felgen 
vorderbremse LX^^

<<<<<<<<<<<< 500 zlotties
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken







achso oder tauch gegen 20"


----------



## ChrisKing (15. November 2008)

hast du es dann??? einmal am tag dein SCHEISSHAUS hier reinstellen reicht!


----------



## dane08 (15. November 2008)

hab immernoch ne monty ti gabel ,komplett neu (nichtmal eingebaut) da ich sie auf garantie bekommen hab aber nicht fahren will.
vhb 110+versand 
anfragen per pm
bilder per mail


----------



## mr.mütze (15. November 2008)

glotz schrieb:


> habe auch noch ein paar sachen hier rumliegen!!
> 
> 
> und einen satz naben vorne hinten in schwarz (die hintere ist starr)(waren schon einmal eingespeicht sind anber nie gefahren worden)
> ...


sind die für 26er


----------



## trialkumpel (15. November 2008)

Mowl.


----------



## trialkumpel (15. November 2008)

@chrisking


----------



## 525Rainer (15. November 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> egal - ich mag beide, obwohl ich bei zwei Angeboten wohl das längere nehmen würd



du hast die schwelle des frauenverstehers überschritten und handelst jetzt auch schon wie sie. gefahr!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2008)

Ich lasse mal anklingen:
Wer hÃ¤tte Interesse an einem gebrauchten Laufrad, nÃ¤mlich ein Hinterrad, bestehend aus noch nie geflexter DX32 in schwarz und Deore Disk Nabe? Einen 2.7 Maxxis Mobbster Schlappen gÃ¤be es auch dazu


----------



## bertieeee (15. November 2008)

Ich verkaufe nen hinterrad, bestehend aus ner Echo nabe mit nem 15 zahn schraubritzel, ner echo felge und nem try mantel: alle noch sehr gut in schuss. bei interesse schreibt mir ne pm.


----------



## priossus (15. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> Push auf die nächste seite
> 
> Los es ist noch zu haben und über den preis kann man ja noch reden



Push Push Push


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (15. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt auch was zu verkaufen, weil ich mir ein neues bike holen will und zwar:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 Komplettbike
> Echo Laufräder vorne und hinten
> ...



noch mal Push das andere ging net ^^


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. November 2008)

Hab auch 2 Sachen die ich nicht mehr brauche.

Einmal ne Hope Mono Trial für Hinten. Für 85 Euro
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/150372/cat/500

Magura Federgabel (Street Trial eher) Preis VHS, sind ja unter Trialern
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=150362


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. November 2008)

stellt man hier sein Bike immer wieder auf Seite 1??

OK!

Verkaufe MArco Hösel Pro Model
6 Monate alt
-Top Zustand-
Titan SChrauben
JetSet Felgen, unikate...sehr leicht..Alu Nippel
Davtus Pedalen... sehr leicht 
Monty Lenker und Vorbei vom Kamel...sehr leicht
Rohloff Trial KEtte
Maxxis Ultra light Schläuche....
Try-all Reifen---VR + HR
Tune Steuersatz Industrielager...
bla bla... alles gemacht... nen HIGH END BIKE halt ... meins eben 

wiegt jetzt 8,33kg

VB 1000,- EURO


----------



## isah (15. November 2008)

600 Euro, martin.smolka (at) gmail.com; wenn jemand Opa's Hassy (500 Serie) Ausrüstung auf'm Dachboden hat, kann er sich auch gerne mal melden. 

martin


----------



## KICE (15. November 2008)

hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
bilder in der gala...
wenn fragen anschreiben...
wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
beide laufrÃ¤der jeweils 200â¬
rahmen 300â¬
magura louise...100â¬
hs33...30â¬
lenker 50â¬
pedalen 20â¬(wie neu)
tretlager 100â¬...
kurbeln...60â¬..
gabel...60â¬
lÃ¤sst sich handeln..
komplett 850â¬...
+Versandkosten
brauch schnell kohle


----------



## mr.mütze (15. November 2008)

alter ich bin ja eher ein ruhiger typ aber irgend wie geht mir das jetzt aufn sack wie oft willste das den posten haste ne wette am laufen wer am meisten sein rad postet oder was. man es reicht.

gruß marcel und schönen abend noch


----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2008)

Geil finde ich, wie die Preise schwanken.

Aufeinmal kostet das Tretlager 50 â¬ weniger - dafÃ¼r die Kurbeln 40 Euro mehr

... ein komischer Vogel....


----------



## gatto1410 (15. November 2008)

..tretlager 100eus?-ja nee,is klar..


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. November 2008)

Ich wette der postet das noch in 2 Wochen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (15. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> hallo verkaufe mein 20" koxx xtp long...
> bilder in der gala...
> wenn fragen anschreiben...
> wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
> ...



soll ich dir mal sagen was deine teile noch wert sind oder soll ichs lieber lassen weil deine preise sind echt der hammer. zb die vr bremse lass es mal mit neuen belägen 50 euro sei naber nicht mehr.


----------



## liltrialer (15. November 2008)

suche preiswerten 26´´ trial rahmen bitte privat melden...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. November 2008)

da ich gerade mal hier bin guck mal im forum wir haben nen suche thread


----------



## liltrialer (15. November 2008)

achso sry wuste ich nit...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. November 2008)

kein ding


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. November 2008)

200 euro pro laufrad xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2008)

Alles auf dem Bild zusammen 20â¬ ink. Versand. HS33 fÃ¼r VR + HR habe ich auch noch.




Nochmal etwas fÃ¼r 20,-.


----------



## luckygambler (16. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Geil finde ich, wie die Preise schwanken.
> 
> Aufeinmal kostet das Tretlager 50  weniger - dafür die Kurbeln 40 Euro mehr
> 
> ... ein komischer Vogel....



ob er das rad überhaupt ehrlich erstanden hat muss man sich da fragen. (will jetzt keinem zu nahe treten)


----------



## gatto1410 (16. November 2008)

..jute these..scheint mir auch so,als wenn der keen plan hat, wat wieviel kostet..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. November 2008)

wurde nich neulich irgendson trial rad geklaut?

jetz mal im ernst.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. November 2008)

*Ihr nervt!*
Schon wieder eine Seite voll wegen euren dÃ¤mlichen, Ã¼berflÃ¼ssigen und unwitzigen Posts.


----------



## KICE (16. November 2008)

ey ihr kÃ¶nnt euch auch nur lustig machen wa ihr vÃ¶gel wenn ihr kein interesse fÃ¼r das bike habt kÃ¶nnt ihr dazu auch einfach mal die klappe halten...
und auÃerdem das einzigste was geklaut wurde bist vllt du.....



das fahhrad wird nur noch komplett verkauft fÃ¼r 800â¬.....
also ran da...
kein bock mehr auf einzelteile vllt kreigen die anderen sich dann mal wieder ein ich gib zu hab nich viel ahnung habs nehmlich erst seit sommer aba na und ich will es halt loswerden und das jetzt nur noch komplett


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> und außerdem das einzigste was geklaut wurde bist vllt du.....



echt? wusste ich garnicht


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> echt? wusste ich garnicht



mitja solangsam wirds echt lächerlich....lass ihn doch einfach in ruhe und lach dir einen.


----------



## kingpin18 (16. November 2008)

Preis Update


Neue Hope Mono Trial ´06 180 Sattel Hebel Links nie gefahren leider ohne Scheibe OVP mit Rechnung Preis:120
Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen, Felgenband, Schnellspanner Preis:55
Monty Reifen 20" VR+HR 2.0 & 2.5 Preis:10
2x Try All HR Reifen 26"  2.5 Preis:10
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 940g Preis:18
Geax Sturdy VR+HR (770g&796g) Preis:30
Tioga Factory DH R 2.35 1014g Preis:15
Schwalbe Fat Albert Snake Skin 2.35 702g & Light Littel Albert 2.1 484g Preis:10

Bilder von der Hope kommen am Montag.

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. November 2008)

HS33 fÃ¼r vorne (20,-) ist noch zu haben, sowie Lenker/Vorbau Kombo fÃ¼r ein 20" (28,-) bestehend aus Echo Though bar und V!Z Vorbau, Ritzel 14 Zahn (7,-) und Echo CNC Halteschellen mit Echo Booster (20,-)
Bilder bitte hier angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (16. November 2008)

..ick miste och mal aus..Lenker: Try All "punching 55,- euro
                                    Felge  : Echo 40mm 32 Loch 30,- euro

..beides kaum gefahren-also topi zustand..


----------



## mr.mütze (16. November 2008)

ich find die klammer geil


----------



## gatto1410 (16. November 2008)

die jibts aber nich..


----------



## mr.mütze (16. November 2008)

mist


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2008)

*ATOMZ Akt II Rahmenkit*

weißer Rahmen (ATOMZ, 1090mm WB, +35mm TL, 380mm KS)
weiße Gabel (ECHO Control, prof. gepulvert)
weißer Vorbau (VIZ, 150mm 25grad)
Steuersatz (FSA Orbit XL II, industriegelagert)
Kettenspanner (ATOMZ)

Sicher einer der qualitativ besten Rahmen.

*Rahmenkit Preis: 350,-
*
Das Ding hat einige Kratzer aber keine Dellen oder gar Risse.
Rahmen und Gabel ca. 1,5 Jahre alt. Vorbau ca 2 Monate.

Das Bild zeigt einen groben Überblick. (die weisse Echo gabel fehlt noch)
Detailbilder gibts bei Interesse.

cheers tobi


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2008)

*ATOMZ Vorbau Oversize*

115mm Länge
20grad Steigung
31,8mm Lenkerklemmung
nur 195gramm

Vorbau wurde max. 1 Tag gefahren. Hat allerdings 
einige kleine Kratzer von De/Montage und weil er einige Zeit in einer Werkzeugkiste lag.

*20,- EUR + 3,90 Versand*


----------



## TST-Blade (16. November 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> *ATOMZ Akt II Rahmenkit*
> 
> weißer Rahmen (ATOMZ, 1090mm WB, +35mm TL, 380mm KS)
> weiße Gabel (ECHO Control, prof. gepulvert)
> ...



du dein Pedal sieht aber nichmer gut aus !!!  Also entwerder hab ich n knick in der Optik oder da is wirklich was verbogen


----------



## gatto1410 (16. November 2008)

he he..bissl weitwinklig..


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Verkaufe:

Zoo! Lenker schwarz, fast neuwertig, 74 cm Breite

Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe schwarz, fast neuwertig

(Es müssten hier noch mehr blöde Kommentare abgegeben werden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. November 2008)

> Achtung! Die Einreichfrist für blöde Kommentare endet morgen! Sollten Sie bis dahin nicht alle Ihre blöden Kommentare abgegeben haben, droht Ihnen die Schmach und Schande, für intelligent gehalten zu werden!



Leute, gebt Gas, wir schaffen es das letzte Fünkchen Sinnhaftigkeit aus diesem Forum zu vertreiben und die totale Anarchie durchzusetzen!

(Waaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!)


----------



## bike 20 (16. November 2008)

lasst den "Verkaufe Thread" doch einfach "Verkaufe Thread" bleiben.


Verkaufe:
VR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch)                         =  130â¬
HR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) (2 mal angeflext)  =  150â¬
Vorbau: Trialtech 125mm 20Â°                                                        =  29â¬
Gabel: Echo Urban                                                                      =   80â¬
Brake Booster: Try All 26"                                                             =  20â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge : Koxx bloxx braun                                                     =  15â¬
Kettenspanner: 74kingz                                                                = 20â¬
Rock Ring: Echo                                                                          = 15â¬
Kurbeln: Try All                                                                           = 80â¬
Rahmen: Czar 26"                                                                        = 310â¬ 

die Preise sind zum Verhandeln da.


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:
			
		

> du dein Pedal sieht aber nichmer gut aus !!!  Also entwerder hab ich n knick in der Optik oder da is wirklich was verbogen





gatto1410 schrieb:


> he he..bissl verdreht dat pedal..na dann mag ick mal lieber net genau den rahmen sehn..



Wenn ihr mal das gesamte bild betrachtet, fällt euch Flitzpiepen vielleicht auf, dass das Rad einfach nur mit einem weitwinkligen Objektiv aufgenommen wurde. Sowohl Rahmen als auch Pedal sind in einwandfreiem Zustand... also entweder kauft mir einer von euch das ding ab oder ihr haltet mal die füsse still und hört auf, den Thead mit undurchdachter kacke zuzumüllen...


----------



## Bike Lane (16. November 2008)

hab einiges im bikemarket und es folgt noch mehr: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/32014


----------



## LauraPalmer (16. November 2008)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> Hallo meine potentiellen Käufer!
> 
> ich offeriere:
> 
> ...



neue Preise:

Cannibal: 130
Kenny: 100
Cannibal: 300


----------



## kingpin18 (17. November 2008)

So hier ist jetzt das bild von der Hope Mono Trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunrims (17. November 2008)

hallo
verkaufe mein gebrauchtes zoo python trial bike in 20" short. ausstattung ist top und noch gut erhalten.

rahmen: zoo phtyon 20" short
gabel: echo mit disc aufnahme
bremsen: magura hs33 ( noch die guten alten) mit echo halteschellen
lenker: monty
vorbau: monty
griffe: syntace zum schrauben
freilauf: white industries
kurbeln: echo
laufräder vr+hr: try all
nabe vr: rty all
nabe hr: echo
reifen sind maxxis + rty all ersatzreifen
pedale: wellgo

bei weitern fragen oder bildern einfach melden.

dachte so an 550 euro !!


----------



## Frank K. (17. November 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> lasst den "Verkaufe Thread" doch einfach "Verkaufe Thread" bleiben.
> 
> 
> Verkaufe:
> ...



Hallo, was wird denn das wieder wechseln


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

nabendschön

ich verkaufe meinen schönen GU 4-punkt brakebooster mit den dazugehörigen schrauben und den abstandshülsen.
der booster is in top zustand. am oberen rand hat er kleine schrammen die ich dann doch noch letzte woche reingemacht hab
ich sag dann mal 15+versand (im brief).

bilder sind nich die besten


----------



## isah (17. November 2008)

570 Euro incl. Versand. 

martin


----------



## priossus (18. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt auch was zu verkaufen, weil ich mir ein neues bike holen will und zwar:
> 
> BT Raven 6.0 Komplettbike
> Echo Laufräder vorne und hinten
> ...



*NEUER PREIS 600 Fest Preis*


----------



## ChrisKing (18. November 2008)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Adamant A1 Rahmen, vertikal, lange Version. Keine Dellen, kaum Kratzer, nur paar Wochen gefahren. Bei der Bremsaufnahme is der obere Teil von einem (!) Gewinde bissl beschädigt, mit ner etwas längeren Schraube geht das aber einwandfrei.
> 
> 255,90 inkl. 74kingz Spanner, Ersatzschaltauge und Versand.



und:

Echo 145x20 Vorbau --> 32,20
Magura Marta SL Bremsscheibe
Schwalbe Big Betty Reifen


----------



## feltzer (18. November 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> *NEUER PREIS 600 Fest Preis*


wär das vor nem monat gekommen, wärs jetzt weg^^.... schade


----------



## bike 20 (18. November 2008)

frank K. schrieb:


> hallo, Was Wird Denn Das Wieder Wechseln


20"


----------



## TST-Blade (18. November 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> Sönes Anfängerbike, div. Neuteile
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## raphael731 (19. November 2008)

Hi,
Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 1150 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (19. November 2008)

Hi,
Verkaufe meine "Hayes Stroker Trail"  Bremsen mit 160er Scheibe... Sind gebraucht und es sind noch 18 monate Garantie drauf! 
Die Bremsen wurden nur ca. 4 monate gefahren


Hinterrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130270168331

Vorderrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130270168545


----> Trial ist Geil <----


----------



## KICE (20. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5298405#post5298405


----------



## trialbock (20. November 2008)

trialbock schrieb:


> VERKAUFE :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoo lenker is raus


----------



## nornen (21. November 2008)

Verkaufe Trialschuhe in Grösse 43, mir sind sie leider etwas zu gross...deswegen günstig zu verkaufen. Die Schuhe sind Neu!
Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## gatto1410 (21. November 2008)

..so,dat muss raus:-Lenker Try ALL punching 55,-
                             -HR Felge Echo 40mm 32loch 30,-





..desweiteren nen darkhorse rahmen 100,-  und nen HR mit Deore Nabe,Echo Felge,40mm,32LOch,DT Speichen,einmal geflext,..für 50,-
..alle Preise inkl. Versand..Rahmen und HR sind in meinem Album zu sehen..alle Teile sind im besten Zustand..


----------



## fujitsu (21. November 2008)

ich find die klammer geil


----------



## gatto1410 (21. November 2008)

..menno,die klammer jibts nich..bissl wat broch ick och noch inner wohnung..


----------



## TrialerPhil (21. November 2008)

schade..   hätt sie auch genommen


----------



## gatto1410 (21. November 2008)

..jeht in nen Laden-nennt sich Butler-da gibts die..in allen Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (21. November 2008)

.so,könnt ihr euch weiter dran aufgeiln..


----------



## isah (21. November 2008)

Ich hab jetzt 'ne Bikemarkt Anzeige gebastelt für das Pure, zu sehen hier. 






Preis ist runter auf 550 Euro.

martin


----------



## gatto1410 (21. November 2008)

..nen echter "MARTIN"..für den Preis nen wirkliches schnäppchen..


----------



## bike 20 (21. November 2008)

Verkaufe:
VR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) = 130â¬
HR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) (2 mal angeflext) = 150â¬
Vorbau: Trialtech 125mm 20Â° = 29â¬
Gabel: Echo Urban = 80â¬
Brake Booster: Try All 26" = 20â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge : Koxx bloxx braun = 15â¬
Kettenspanner: 74kingz = 20â¬
Rock Ring: Echo = 15â¬
Kurbeln: Try All = 80â¬
Rahmen: Czar 26" = 310â¬ 
Lenker: Echo = 50â¬
Halteschellen = 15â¬

Bilder wie gesagt auf anfrage.


----------



## TrialerPhil (22. November 2008)

Hi,
Verkaufe meine "Hayes Stroker Trail" Bremsen mit 160er Scheibe... Sind gebraucht und es sind noch 18 monate Garantie drauf! 
Die Bremsen wurden nur ca. 4 monate gefahren


Hinterrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168331

Vorderrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168545


*----> Trial ist Geil <----*


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. November 2008)

ich verkaufe (immer noch) mein monty x-lite von 2004. Der Rahmen hat einen Riss, den kann man aber 1. schweiÃen lassen und 2. je nach Gangart/KÃ¶rpergewicht auch noch gut lÃ¤nger fahren.



400â¬ so wieÂ´s da steht.

Sollte man aber lieber etwas exklusiveres/neueres/leichteres/heiles haben wollen baue ich das auch gerne um: Ein neuer DOB-Rahmen von 2009, daran die Teile vom 2004er X-Lite und obendrein den X-Lite Rahmen fÃ¼r 650â¬. Um in etwa eine Vorstellung zu kriegen dieses Bild:




freie Stickerwahl in schwarz oder orange ;-)
grÃ¼Ãe,
BjÃ¶rn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. November 2008)

Ich schmeiÃe dann mal meine HS33 Bremsen VR (WasserbefÃ¼llt) _und_ HR (ÃlbefÃ¼llt) mit 2xEcho BelÃ¤gen und 2xbraunen Bloxx ohne sonstigem ZubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r 35Â ink. Versand raus, Bilder.
Gebraucht, voll funktionierend. Infos per PM oder hier blÃ¤ttern.

Dann habe ich noch eine einmal geflexte TryAll Hinterrad-Felge hier, schwarz, 36 Loch, 42mm breit-->25ink. Versand VHB


----------



## digo (24. November 2008)

Wegen Shopauflösung sind die folgenden Teile zu verkaufen (alle Teile sind neu und unbenutzt!):
Bionic B1 26" Rahmen, weiss, vertikale Ausfallenden, 116mm, 1075/385/+30   EUR 125.-






Bionic B2 20" Rahmen, schwarz, rockring version, 1000/353/+55 EUR 125.-






Bionic B3 20" Rahmen, silber, rockring version, 1005/353/+55 EUR 145.-






ZHI Felgenset 20" (hinten 19")32 Loch,weiss (nur als Set): EUR 65.-
Bionic 4punkt booster, schwarz (wird nur mit Rahmen zusammen Verkauft): EUR 20.-






Try all Griffe, schwarz, Paar: EUR 4.-
ZHI Nabe, 116mm, mit Kettenspanner EUR: 45.- (12er ritzel für EUR 10.-)







ZHI Bremsbelage für Magura Bremsen, weiss für angerauhte Felgen  EUR: 10.-
biketrials.com langarm shirt, Grösse L EUR 25.-




Diese Teile sind in Ungarn, Versandkosten für 1 Rahmen sind 35Euro, für kleinere Teile zwischen 10 und 15Euro. Nach wunsch kann ich die auch bei Ebay reinstellen. Bezahlung :Überweisung oder Paypal.
Beim interesse PM oder mail an [email protected]


----------



## raphael731 (24. November 2008)

1100euro




raphael731 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 1150 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> VR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) = 130â¬
> HR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) (2 mal angeflext) = 150â¬
> Vorbau: Trialtech 125mm 20Â° = 29â¬
> ...


steht erstmal nicht mehr zum Verkauf.


----------



## Trialstriker (24. November 2008)

PREISUPDATE

roter GU brakebooster mit keiner schramme und befestigungsmaterial

10â¬ +versand anstatt 15â¬ +versand

picÂ´s im post 4374


----------



## Frank K. (24. November 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> steht erstmal nicht mehr zum Verkauf.



????????????????


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2008)

Versuche das Rad komplett zu verklingeln.
du weist ja wo ich mir den Monty Vorbau und Lenker kaufen werde


----------



## isah (24. November 2008)

Bei Tartybikes? Stimm ich zu.

martin


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. November 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Versuche das Rad komplett zu verklingeln.
> du weist ja wo ich mir den Monty Vorbau und Lenker kaufen werde



schonwieder ein neues rad ? xD könnt ihr geld ********n ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. November 2008)

Fangt nicht wieder Diskussionen an und lasst die Leute verkaufen, was sie wollen..
Schwarze TryAll HR felge, 42mm, schwart, 1xgeflext.  23â¬ ink. Versand.




Die HS33 Anlage verschwindet nun fÃ¼r 25â¬ ink. Versand und BelÃ¤gen! Meldet euch!-->*HERRGOTT! VERKAUFT! ENDLICH *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (24. November 2008)

Preis Update


Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
Try All Rock Ring Preis: 10
LR: American Classic Nabe, Try All Felge, DT Swiss Speichen, Felgenband, Schnellspanner Preis:55
Monty Reifen 20" VR+HR 2.0 & 2.5 Preis:10
2x Try All HR Reifen 26"  2.5 Preis:10
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 940g Preis:18
Geax Sturdy VR+HR (770g&796g) Preis:25
Tioga Factory DH R 2.35 1014g Preis:15
Schwalbe Fat Albert Snake Skin 2.35 702g & Light Littel Albert 2.1 484g Preis:10



Bei Interesse PM


----------



## digo (25. November 2008)

Bionic B1 26" Rahmen, neu, horizontale Ausfallenden, jetzt bei Ebay:http://http://cgi.ebay.de/BIONIC-B1-Trial-Rahmen-NEU-kein-Koxx-Echo-Zoo-Gu_W0QQitemZ160300950459QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item160300950459&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Bionic B2 20" Rahmen, neu, schwarz:
http://http://cgi.ebay.de/BIONIC-B2-Trial-Rahmen-NEU-kein-Koxx-Echo-Zoo-Gu_W0QQitemZ160300949683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item160300949683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1231%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## bike 20 (25. November 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> schonwieder ein neues rad ? xD könnt ihr geld ********n ?


wer sagt denn das ich mir wieder ein neues bike kaufen werde? (fahre meine wenigstens nicht zu schrott)
@ZooControl: DANKE


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. November 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> wer sagt denn das ich mir wieder ein neues bike kaufen werde? (fahre meine wenigstens nicht zu schrott)
> @ZooControl: DANKE



was willst du von Koxx erwarten?  das es länger als 2 monate hält?^^


----------



## KermitB4 (25. November 2008)

Hey Welpen-Trial, kannst du mal versuchen deine Kommentare im Verkaufe-Thread sein zu lassen? Ist das machbar?

Damit ich wenigstens was sinnvolles geschrieben habe:

Zoo Lenker schwarz, fast neuwertig, sturzfrei: 40 â¬


----------



## KICE (26. November 2008)

hi leute ich habe nochmal nachgedacht und alles und verkaufe mein 20"KOXX XTP long
komplett fÃ¼r 700â¬...
wenn ihr fragen  oder interesse habt dann schreibt mich an..
weitere bilder sind in der gala...
neues bild kommt heut noch...


----------



## bike 20 (26. November 2008)

Verkaufe Czar komplett Bike. Alle Teile sind 4 Monate alt.

VR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) = 130â¬
HR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) (2 mal angeflext) = 150â¬
Vorbau: Trialtech 125mm 20Â° = 29â¬
Gabel: Echo Urban = 80â¬
Brake Booster: Try All 26" = 20â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge : Koxx bloxx braun = 15â¬
Kettenspanner: 74kingz = 20â¬
Rock Ring: Echo = 15â¬
Kurbeln: Try All = 80â¬
Rahmen: Czar 26" = 310â¬ 
Lenker: Echo = 50â¬
Halteschellen = 15â¬
Freilauf: ENO Standard = 70â¬
Lenker: Echo = 50â¬
VR Bremse: Hope mono trial 150â¬
HR Bremse: HS33 mit RB Hebel = 100â¬
Tretlager: first ISIS = 30â¬
Pedale: VP = 18â¬
Steuersatz: Viz = 20â¬

Gesammt: 1387â¬


^^ zum Verhandeln.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

der Rahmen hat ein Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe, die Gabel hat 2 kleine, die Kurbeln und der Rock ring die Ã¼blichen Kratzer.



kein Einzelverkauf!!!!!!!


----------



## TrialerPhil (26. November 2008)

Verkaufe meine "Hayes Stroker Trail" Bremsen mit 160er Scheibe... Sind gebraucht und es sind noch 18 monate Garantie drauf! 
Die Bremsen wurden nur ca. 4 monate gefahren


Hinterrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168331

Vorderrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168545

*---> TRIAL IST GEIL <---*


----------



## tha_joe (26. November 2008)

Hey Leute! Nach dem Einstieg mit 20" steht mir jetzt der Sinn nach Größerem. 
Es steht zum Tausch, ggf. auch zum Verkauf, das Echo Team 07 Short.
Part sind folgende:
- VR Monty TI
- HR Monty TI Nabe, Speichen, aber nagelneue, leicht geflexte TryAll 47mm
- Gabel Monty TI (mattschwarz lackiert)
- Vorbau Monty TI
- Rahmen Echo Team vom 07.10.2008
- Reifen Monty Eagle Claw
- Freilauf Tensile
- Kurbeln Trialtech
- Brakebooster Echo
- Bremsen HS33 mit TryAll braun und Czar Hebel, Hope Try All am VR (Bremsen würde ich gerne behalten)





Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meiner Gallerie.
Wie gesagt, ich fände einen Tausch hervorragend, falls ihr Kaufinteresse habt, dann tickert mich per PM an, dann können wir über finanzielle Sachen reden.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. November 2008)

Vorbau/Lenker Kombi zu haben.
V!Z Vorbau, 31.8mm Klemmung, Neuwert: 60,-
Echo Though bar, 31.8mm bla bla bla Bilder.







Zusammen ink. Versand 29,99Â Bitte melden!


P.S.: Die HS33 sind wie _schon geschrieben _verkauft


----------



## trialmaster21 (27. November 2008)

Hallo,
da ich jetzt endgültig auf 26" umsteigen will, ist mein Bike wieder zum verkaufen.
Es andels sich um ein Monty 221 Ti vom Jahre 2004. Da ich den Sport nur ab und zu hobby mäßig betreib, ist das Rad in einem tadelosem Zustand. 
Das Bike wurde von mir immer sehr gepflegt und sogar auf feindberührung wurde so gut wies geht immer abgesehn, ich glaub das das auch der Grund ist wieso ich es nie richtig gelernt hab... 
Folgende Teile wurden dieses Jahr erneuert:
- Lenker von czar (75euro)
- Griffe (10euro)
- Innenlager von Monty Ti (65euro)
- Hinterradnabe von Echo (95euro)
- Felgen von VIZ (80euro) wurden neongelb lackiert
- Reifen von Monty Eagle Claw (56euro)
- Speichen vorn und hinten (20euro)

So das müsste es gewessen sein mit den neu teilen. Das Rad wurde auch seit dem so gut wie nie bewegt.
Bilder sind in meinem Profil, wenn weitere nötig sind, oder bessere dann schreibts mir einfach, natürlich auch bei fragen.

Vom Preis her hab ich keine direkte vorstellung, also machts mir einfach mal angebote.
Aber bitte nur realistische Angebote...


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2008)

Verkaufe Syntace Trialfork






-ca. 810g
-Kralle drin
-Kratzer und Benutzungsspuren reichlich vorhanden
-ungekürzter 165mm Schaft
-IS2000 Disc-Aufnahme, plangefräst
-weitere Bilder hier im Fotoalbum
-40 incl. Versand


----------



## trialkumpel (28. November 2008)

*Koxx Xtp2* 			 			 			 		  		 		verkaufe mein koxx xtp2 

hs33 hinten
echo kurbeln
tryall pedalen
tryall lenker (neu)
echo gabel (neu)
echo felgen 
vorderbremse LX^^

<<<<<<<<<<<< 500 zlotties
oder Tausch gegen 20"


----------



## LBC (29. November 2008)

Verkaufe mein Bike. Preis 850 Euro 
Radstand 1085mm
Tretlager + 35mm
Kettensteben 377mm
Gesamtgewicht 9,5kg









*Teile*:
Rahmen ZHI
Gabel Echo
Lenker Monty 720mm
Griffe Toxsin
Vorbau Echo
Steursatz Viz
Bremsen: HS 33 (ZOO Hebel) / Magura Louise 180mm
Halteschellen VIZ
RB Brakebooster
Heatsink beläge auf aluhaltern
Felgen VR/HR Dob Magnesium 
Naben VR/HR Jet-Set (hinten starr)
Ritzel 15 Zahn Carbon spacer/ Alu Verschlussring
Speichen Sapim
Nippel Alu DT-Swiss
Innenlager Toxsin
Kurbel Echo
Pedale Wellgo Magnesium
Rockring ZHI
Freilauf Monty
Kette KMC 
Reifen Vr Supersonic Continental
Reifen Hr Big Betty
Gewicht optimirung durch titan und aluschrauben
Die ausfallenden wurden leicht abgefeilt, dies ermöglicht das fahren ohne Kettenspanner


----------



## hst_trialer (29. November 2008)

würde meinen adamant-bremshebel verkaufen oder gegen einen zoo-hebel tauschen. habe den roten für rechts, wer bedarf hat muss sich melden.

suche also dementsprechend einen roten zoo! für rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. November 2008)

und jetzt mal ws ganz anderes:

brauch einer eine oder  mehrere *Spritzen (50ml)* zum bremsen befüllen/entlüften oder anderen spielchen

hab ca. 15stk hier rumliegen und würde ein paar veräußern. am liebsten gleich 3stk pro "päckchen"


----------



## ecols (29. November 2008)

Kunststoff oder Edelstahl/Glas?


----------



## hst_trialer (29. November 2008)

es handelt sich um kunststoff-spritzen

so wie diese hier:


----------



## curry4king (29. November 2008)

da lohnt das zur post rennen nochnetmal :-D


----------



## TrialerPhil (29. November 2008)

Verkaufe meine "Hayes Stroker Trail" Bremsen mit 160er Scheibe... Sind gebraucht und es sind noch 18 monate Garantie drauf! 
Die Bremsen wurden nur ca. 4 monate gefahren


Hinterrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168331

Vorderrad Bremse:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130270168545

---> TRIAL IST GEIL <---


----------



## hst_trialer (29. November 2008)

ist doch egal. will euch die anbieten, weil ich zu viele davon hab. profit kann man damit sicher nicht rausschlagen, juckt mich aber auch nicht... sind ja nur spritzen!


----------



## TST-Blade (29. November 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> Sönes Anfängerbike, div. Neuteile
> 
> 
> ...



430 basis


----------



## ChrisKing (30. November 2008)

Echo 145x20 Vorbau --> 32,20
Magura Marta SL Bremsscheibe


----------



## mr.mütze (30. November 2008)

habe auch noch ne marta scheibe 160mm preis schlagt was vor.

gruß marcel


----------



## duro e (30. November 2008)

so , verkaufe magura hs33 05 mit langem magura hebel und kool stop belägen . der bremsgriff selber wurde glänzend schwarz lackiert ..... rädchen usw alles in ordnung . für 40 euro würde ich sie abgeben . preis beinhaltet brake booster und das ganze evo zeugs. versand liegt glaub ich bei 3,90. bei intresse gibts auch fotos .

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (30. November 2008)

Koxx Forxx 55 Euro + Versand (175mm Schaft, 190mm Disc Mount)

martin


----------



## trialmaster21 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
da ich jetzt endgültig auf 26" umsteigen will, ist mein Bike wieder zum verkaufen.
Es andels sich um ein Monty 221 Ti vom Jahre 2004. Da ich den Sport nur ab und zu hobby mäßig betreib, ist das Rad in einem tadelosem Zustand. 
Das Bike wurde von mir immer sehr gepflegt und sogar auf feindberührung wurde so gut wies geht immer abgesehn, ich glaub das das auch der Grund ist wieso ich es nie richtig gelernt hab... 
Folgende Teile wurden dieses Jahr erneuert:
- Lenker von czar (75euro)
- Griffe (10euro)
- Innenlager von Monty Ti (65euro)
- Hinterradnabe von Echo (95euro)
- Felgen von VIZ (80euro) wurden neongelb lackiert
- Reifen von Monty Eagle Claw (56euro)
- Speichen vorn und hinten (20euro)

So das müsste es gewessen sein mit den neu teilen. Das Rad wurde auch seit dem so gut wie nie bewegt.
Bilder sind in meinem Profil, wenn weitere nötig sind, oder bessere dann schreibts mir einfach, natürlich auch bei fragen.

jetzt für 550euro inklusive versand, glaub nich das das zu teuer ist...
ansonsten machts mir angebote aber bitte nich mehr sowas wie "biete dir 300euro" oder sowas.


----------



## tha_joe (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Folks. Nachdem niemand gegen ein 26" tauschen will, hier das Echo Team zum Verkauf, ich will zwingend auf 26" umsteigen. Parts:
- VR Monty TI
- HR Monty TI Nabe, 50% Titanspeichen, aber nagelneue, leicht geflexte TryAll 47mm
- Reifen Try All Sticky (neu!), gute Monty Eagle Claw gibt´s dazu...
- Gabel Monty TI (mattschwarz lackiert)
- Vorbau Monty TI
- Rahmen Echo Team vom 07.10.2008
- Freilauf Tensile
- Kurbeln Trialtech
- Brakebooster Echo
- Bremsen HS33 mit TryAll braun und Czar Hebel, VR keine Bremse oder ich leg ne BB7 dazu.
- Pedale wahlweise Wellgo Magnesium oder Trialtech s/w
- Lenker Neon Riser

Alle Teile sind so gut wie neu, ein paar wenige Kratzer haben sich natürlich eingeschlichen, an der linken Kettenstrebe, Unterrohr ist gänzlich clean, keine Kratzer oder Dellen. Verkaufsgrund ist nicht technisch begründet (Riss oder ähliches), sondern nur dass ich kein 20" Fahrer bin. Es ist ein geiles Teil, keine Frage, aber ich bin mit knappen 1,90 einfach zu groß und ramme mir permanent das Knie in den Vorbau, auf 26" fühle ich mich wohler, ist besser für mich. Aber überzeugte 20 Zöller haben sicher Freude mit dem Teil!

Hier noch ein Bild von dem guten Stück, weitere Bilder in meiner Gallerie:





Der Preis ist Verhandlungssache, als Richtwert, unter 500 antworte ich nicht, also bitte realistische Angebote machen, dann kommen wir schon irgendwie zusammen.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## konrad (1. Dezember 2008)

die macht der dunklen seite scheint zu schwinden


----------



## Bike Lane (1. Dezember 2008)

Neue Preise im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/32014


----------



## siggi19 (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Trialstriker

dein bzw mein booster kam heute an.
ein sehr schönes teil besser gesagt ein sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis.
habe dir zu danken und es hat mich gefreut.

gruß siggi


----------



## snake999acid (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi leute, war lange nicht mehr da.
Habe das Trial fahren aufgegeben und habe nun noch ein paar sachen zu verkaufen.

Habe bereits 2 sachen auf ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10027&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260326317415

Desweiteren habe ich noch einen Zoo Lenker in blau und eine Echo Vorbau hier rumfliegen, sowie 2 Laufräder von VIZ.
Wenn jemand was braucht bitte mit PN melden (außer bei den 2 ebay auktionen -> bieten).


----------



## trialbock (3. Dezember 2008)

HS33 is raus . Hier noch den Booster zum verkauf mit Hülsen und VA schrauben!


----------



## bike 20 (3. Dezember 2008)

*Ok ich Starte folgenden Versuch.
Jeder der Interesse an einem Teil hat, schickt mir eine PN, eine mail an [email protected] oder meldet sich bei 455001055 icq, mit dem gewÃ¼nschten Teil.  
*

Verkaufe Czar komplett Bike. Alle Teile sind 4 Monate alt.

VR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) = 130â¬
HR Laufrad: Echo (inkl. Maxxis Minion und Schlauch) (2 mal angeflext) = 150â¬
Vorbau: Trialtech 125mm 20Â° = 29â¬
Gabel: Echo Urban = 80â¬
Brake Booster: Try All 26" = 20â¬
BremsbelÃ¤ge : Koxx bloxx braun = 15â¬
Kettenspanner: 74kingz = 20â¬
Rock Ring: Echo = 15â¬
Kurbeln: Try All = 80â¬
Rahmen: Czar 26" = 310â¬
Lenker: Echo = 50â¬
Halteschellen = 15â¬
Freilauf: ENO Standard = 70â¬
Lenker: Echo = 50â¬
VR Bremse: Hope mono trial 150â¬
HR Bremse: HS33 mit RB Hebel = 100â¬
Tretlager: first ISIS = 30â¬
Pedale: VP = 18â¬
Steuersatz: Viz = 20â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> so , verkaufe magura hs33 05 mit langem magura hebel und kool stop belägen . der bremsgriff selber wurde glänzend schwarz lackiert ..... rädchen usw alles in ordnung . für 40 euro würde ich sie abgeben . preis beinhaltet brake booster und das ganze evo zeugs. versand liegt glaub ich bei 3,90. bei intresse gibts auch fotos .
> 
> gruß alex



HR-Bremse? wenn ja bitte Fotos!


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Dezember 2008)

Preis Update


Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
1x Hope Carbon Hebel links oder Recht Preis:32
Monty Reifen 20" VR+HR 2.0 & 2.5 Preis:10
2x Try All HR Reifen 26"  2.5 Preis:10
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 940g Preis:18
Geax Sturdy VR+HR (770g&796g) Preis:25
Tioga Factory DH R 2.35 1014g Preis:15
Schwalbe Fat Albert Snake Skin 2.35 702g & Light Littel Albert 2.1 484g Preis:10



Bei Interesse PM


----------



## stoked (4. Dezember 2008)

Hätte meine alte Kurbel abzugeben:


Race Face Prodigy XC (mit teilweise starken Kratzern)
geschmiedet und CNC gefräst aus 6061er Aluminium
Vierkant (Kurbelschrauben dabei)
170mm Länge (selten!)
520gr. leicht
passendes LX-Innenlager (BB-52) ist inklusive
gutes 22er Kettenblatt von Shimano Hone ist dabei (mit Schrauben)
dazu gibt's noch gut gebrauchte 44er und 32er Blätter (bei letzterem fehlen 2 Zähne)
45 komplett.

Ein gewisser Ryan Leech fährt/fuhr meines Wissens die gleiche Kurbel.... 











Außerdem liegen hier 2 Dura Ace Schaltwerke rum! Sehr leicht (195gr.) und kurz für gute Kettenspannung.
Beide mit Gebrauchsspuren und teilweise starken Kratzern, aber zum (Zer-)Trialen optimal!
Das eine braucht dringend neue Röllchen! -> VB 20
Beim anderen sind sie noch okay. -> VB 25










Anfragen bitte per PM!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Schwarze Tryall Hr Felge, 42mm, Schwart, 1xgeflext.  23Â Ink. Versand.



20.


----------



## TST-Blade (7. Dezember 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/155040/cat/all

*!!! 400 !!!* *Letztes angebot*


----------



## trialkumpel (7. Dezember 2008)

wer willl haben, der muss sagen!

xtp ne

oder tausch gegen irgendwat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (7. Dezember 2008)

..nehm ick für jeschenkt..


----------



## JP Trialer (7. Dezember 2008)

trialkumpel schrieb:


> wer willl haben, der muss sagen!
> 
> xtp ne
> 
> oder tausch gegen irgendwat




ok  ich tausche gegen einne hochwertigen Kugelschreiber mit Werbelogo von der AWD!!!!

Wenn das kein angebot ist 


brauchst zur ja zu sagen und er gehört dir!


----------



## trialkumpel (8. Dezember 2008)

LOL

gegen 26 oder 20 zoll irgendwat.. ma gucken und so


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Dezember 2008)

trialkumpel schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> gegen 26 oder 20 zoll irgendwat.. ma gucken und so



Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Mit nem 26" Kugelschreiber lässt sich bestimmt nicht so gut schreiben.


----------



## trialkumpel (8. Dezember 2008)

ausprobieren!

und nu weiter verkaufen.


----------



## KoxxLE (8. Dezember 2008)

Nun kommen meine Felgenringe, Vr Nabe und mein Hr Reifenl/Vr Reifen zum Verkauf

HR-Felgenring 26" VIZ 46mm (32 Loch)  Orange noch nicht geflext     20â¬

VR-Felgenring  26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz   20â¬

VR-Shimano Deore Disc Nabe (36 Loch) Grau         20â¬

HR & VR Reifen Reifen Michelin 26 x 2.50 und 26 x 2.20 sw/rot beide gutes Profil  je 15â¬

Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber noch richtig gut
Bilder findet hier in meinem Profil


----------



## raphael731 (9. Dezember 2008)

1000euro!!!!!!!!!




raphael731 schrieb:


> hi,
> Verkaufe Neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)bike Mit Neuen Echo Tr Teilen. Die Bremsen Sind Vom Neuen Echo Tr Design. Weitere Bilder Gibts Hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich Hätte Gerne 1150 Euro Dafür Inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse Schreibt Mir Einfach Ne Mail An: [email protected]


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Hi Folks. Nachdem niemand gegen ein 26" tauschen will, hier das Echo Team zum Verkauf, ich will zwingend auf 26" umsteigen. Parts:
> - VR Monty TI
> - HR Monty TI Nabe, 50% Titanspeichen, aber nagelneue, leicht geflexte TryAll 47mm
> - Reifen Try All Sticky (neu!), gute Monty Eagle Claw gibt´s dazu...
> ...



hi johannes,
willste mir die bb7 nicht einzeln verkaufen? was willste noch haben für?
gruß thomas


----------



## trialkumpel (12. Dezember 2008)

wer willl haben, der muss sagen! 480

xtp ne

oder tausch gegen 26"
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## gatto1410 (13. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe: ADAMANT A1 long vertical,top zustand,steuerrohr erleichtert-siehe fotos im profil.....desweiteren 2 ECHO felgen 40mm,32loch,neongrün-1ECHO felge 40mm,32loch,schwarz..bei interesse meldn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (13. Dezember 2008)

Preis Update


Chris King T16 Ritzel Preis:10
1x Hope Carbon Hebel links oder Recht Preis:25
Monty Reifen 20" VR+HR 2.0 & 2.5 Preis:10
2x Try All HR Reifen 26"  2.5 Preis:10
Geax Sturdy VR+HR (770g&796g) Preis:25
Tioga Factory DH R 2.35 1014g Preis:15



Bei Interesse PM


----------



## trialkumpel (14. Dezember 2008)

achso.. 500^^ euro..

oder tausch gegen 26" ich komm damit überhaupt nch kla...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Dezember 2008)

du kommst damit nicht klar ? xD Xtp <3 dieses rad is der pure hammer


----------



## trialkumpel (15. Dezember 2008)

MUUUUUUUUH nee ick fahr lieber wieder 26 zolls^^


----------



## ravyGER (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich hätte noch 2 Bremshebel für Magura HS 33 ab 05 also mit Rädchen im Griff zu bieten.

Einfach melden bei Interesse


----------



## KoxxLE (15. Dezember 2008)

Nun kommen meine Felgenringe, Vr Nabe und mein Hr Reifenl/Vr Reifen zum Verkauf

HR-Felgenring 26" VIZ 46mm (32 Loch) Orange noch nicht geflext 20â¬





[/URL][/IMG]
VR-Felgenring 26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz 20â¬






VR-Shimano Deore Disc Nabe (36 Loch) Grau 20â¬



HR & VR Reifen Reifen Michelin 26 x 2.50 und 26 x 2.20 sw/rot beide gutes Profil je 15â¬






Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber noch richtig gut
Bilder findet hier in meinem Profil


----------



## luckygambler (16. Dezember 2008)

Habe noch n paar parts rumfliegen:

echo vorbau

Aluminium 6061 Vorbau 1 1/8" mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung. Länge 115mm, Winkel 10°. Geeignet für 26" Bikes mit Tretlager 10mm bis 30mm über Achse. Gabelklemmung 50mm hoch. Farbe schwarz. Gewicht 220gr.


sowie echo brakebooster komplett mit befestigungsmaterial

gruss


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (16. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe hier GU 20zoll trialrad + reichlich zubehÃ¶r


3/4 jahr alt. es gibt nicht mit dazu kurbeln, innenlager, hs33. *verkaufspreis wÃ¤ren 350â¬*. ihr bekommt alles was auf den bildern zu sehen ist mit dazu. (natÃ¼rlich nur das was zum thema "verkauf 20zoll" passt!)
ich habe die markanntesten stellen an so einem trialrad bildlich festgehalten. sehen zwar gebraucht aber denke doch ok aus! ihr bekommt die vordere avid bb5 bremse mit schwarzer leitung und einem xt hebel dazu (shimano BL-739-S).
desweiteren bekommt ihr 5x ersatz mÃ¤ntel dazu. (2x tryall,1x monty,2x no name >>alle nicht neu). auf dem rad sind maxxis mÃ¤ntel verbaut. die echo cnc team gabel ist auch erst ein 3/4 jahr alt. die laufrÃ¤der sind von viz. alle lager sind ok und sie haben keine achten.die hintere felge habe ich mir in diesem jahr erst neu gekauft und sie ist wenig mit der flex bearbeitet.
ihr bekommt zur try all lenker vorbau einheit noch eine 2x gefahrene monty/BT vorbau lenker einheit dazu. 
ich denke ich habe nun alles gesagt. wenn ihr interesse habt oder noch bilder oder sonst was haben mÃ¶chtet meldet euch per pm bei mir.
greetz


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2008)

wenn nicht gerade weihnachten wäre und ich deshalb eher kein geld hätte würde ich sofort zuschlagen... :'-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (16. Dezember 2008)

so,ick miste mal aus..






..2 mal ECHO 40mm 32 Loch in neongrün, 1 mal ECHO 40mm 32 Loch in schwarz,Try all "punching bar",ADAMANT A1 Rahmen vertical long..
Preisero Felge 30,00euro
         -Lenker 50,00euro
         -Rahmen 150euro


----------



## trial jay (17. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein aktuelles Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 8-10 Shows gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
Der Rahmen hat folgende Geo. Radstand 1085, Offset 10mm+, Kettenstreben 370mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°.

Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 6° mit VRO Vector Lowrider Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Hollowtech Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Louise. Die Laufräder sind mit Try All Felgen aufgebaut, am HR mit CK Classic und am VR dreht sich eine Tune King. Die Gabel ist eine Sytace Trial Fork. Der Rahmen ist nicht wie auf dem Aufkleber zu lesen ein Endorfin, sondern ein Echo Control. Die Kette ist Rohloff und die Schalteinheit Sram 9.0SL. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN, oder einfach anrufen: 0151/17329710

Das Bike kostet wie auf den Bildern 950 zzgl. Versand. Der Ladenpreis mit diesen Parts liegt locker über 2000!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Dezember 2008)

WARUM HABE ICH KEINE 950 euro !!!!


----------



## fujitsu (17. Dezember 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> so,ick miste mal aus..
> ..2 mal ECHO 40mm 32 Loch in neongrün, 1 mal ECHO 40mm 32 Loch in schwarz,Try all "punching bar",ADAMANT A1 Rahmen vertical long..
> Preisero Felge 30,00euro
> -Lenker 50,00euro
> -Rahmen 150euro



*WO IST DIE KLAMMER*


----------



## gatto1410 (17. Dezember 2008)

..setz ick morgen mal wieder rein..grün und orange..


----------



## twentysixer (17. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe komplettes hinteres Laufrad vom Monty 231 Kamel 26"

- kleine Kratzer

- inkl. Ritzel 15Z

- mit Diskaufnahme

- Preis 99

0171-3630423
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (19. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe nagelneuen koxx v2 rahmen. hab ihn nur kurz aufgebaut, aber bin ihn keinen meter gefahren, weil ich das mit den kettenspannern und meiner king nabe nicht richtig hinbekomm und mir die ganze sache jetz echt zu blöd ist..

650 plus Versand.


----------



## trialkumpel (20. Dezember 2008)

TAUSCHE^^ meinen Lenker gegen nen GERADEN Triallenker---falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden ne..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2008)

Need a change.
Gesucht ist ein 26iger Rahmen, einzigen Vorgaben: Short, kein koxx, guter fahrbarer Zustand.
Um Tausch gibt es meinen ZHI Z1 Rahmen.
Short,+30, 380mm


----------



## Fabi (21. Dezember 2008)

King Ritzel und Thomson Vorbau, siehe Signatur


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Dezember 2008)

koxx v2 rahmen steht nich mehr zum verkauf


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. Dezember 2008)

Hey


Verkaufe hier mein *20" Echo Lite Long* :

falls Interesse bitte pm, schicke dann Bilder und Part Liste zu.

MfG Phil


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2008)

kannst doch mein schönes echo net wieder verkaufen


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. Dezember 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> kannst doch mein schÃ¶nes echo net wieder verkaufen



joah ich weiÃ  
dat prob ist hab zu viele RÃ¤der liegen und komm nicht dazu sie zu fahren angefangen von 20, bald 24 und noch ein 26...

das 26 Zoo! reserviert fÃ¼r Linus spÃ¤ter und 24 Heatsink behalten 

lg phil

p.s Herz blutet  alleine weil ich noch gut Geld reingesteckt habe um es aufzubauen...

naja Câest la vie


----------



## genio (22. Dezember 2008)

hallo....

ich würde mal mein 26r echon zum verkauf anbieten....

hat nen 1085 radstand und alles andere kann man ja ganz gut auf den bildern sehen

http://mitglied.lycos.de/genio/echo/DSC02217.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/genio/echo/DSC02218.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/genio/echo/DSC02219.JPG

http://mitglied.lycos.de/genio/echo/DSC02220.JPG

angebote bitte per mail

[email protected]

bis denn


----------



## raphael731 (23. Dezember 2008)

Bike for Christmas!!!

900EURO

DAS NEU!!!


Hi,


raphael731 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 1150 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkumpel (23. Dezember 2008)

hii,
hab ma wieder was zum tauschen..

ich fahre nen 15er schraubritzel, brauche aber am besten n 13er, 12 geht sicher auch noch..

also, wer n gang leichter fahren will, oder einfach n ritzel zu verkaufen hat, meldet sich bitte!


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Dezember 2008)

echo 145x20 vorbau --> 29,10 Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Schwarze Tryall Hr Felge, 42mm, Schwarz, 1xgeflext.  23Â Ink. Versand.



20.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Dezember 2008)

hätte einen satz speichen im angebot. sind sapim speichen und frisch aus meinem laufrad ausgespeicht.

16x  262mm
16x  266mm

wer will haben, der muss sagen


----------



## trialmaster21 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi leute,
hab mein Trial zum verkaufen. 
Unter dem link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/160366/cat/500
Gruß Norbert


----------



## curry4king (28. Dezember 2008)

verkaufe
 hope mono trial 06 und
 hope mono mini könnte auch 06 sein

mit der jeweils dazuge Scheibe

Die Mono Trial hat keine Stahlflex (hebel links fürs VR)
Neue Beläge Neue Dichtungen

Die Mono mini hat Stahlflex und Hebel rechts (kein Öl drinne)
könnte ich aber evtl befüllen 


verkaufe sie erstmal als* Set *für vill jemanden der Fulldisk Bremsen sucht, denn die Kolben sind ja austauschbar sprich dann Mono Trial mit Stahlflex und 180er nach hinten (so bin ich sie auch ein Paar Monate gefahren)

macht mir ordentliche Anfragen

mfg

:edit wenn jemand dieses Set haben möchte Tausche ich auch gern die Kolben das die Mono Trial wieder hinten fahrbar ist


----------



## lemmi41 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich verkaufe einen Neuen und org. Verpackten Bike-Koffer 
Case von B & W International für 200......einfach nee PN an mich wer mehr wissen möchte Danke...
(http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/bike-koffer-„case“-von-b-w-international.41198.2.htm)


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Dezember 2008)

Servus.

Ich hab noch ne gebrauchte Echo Control Gabel rumliegen. Das Teil ist weiÃ gepulvert. 

Details gibts per PM.

FÃ¼r 30â¬ isse euch.

edit: Gabel ist verkauft!


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5331223&postcount=4396

immer noch zu haben, jetzt aber billiger.









schlagt mir was vor, es steht im weg rum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial jay (29. Dezember 2008)

*Achtung neuer Preis! 890*


trial jay schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein aktuelles Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 8-10 Shows gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
> Der Rahmen hat folgende Geo. Radstand 1085, Offset 10mm+, Kettenstreben 370mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°.
> 
> Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 6° mit VRO Vector Lowrider Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Hollowtech Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Louise. Die Laufräder sind mit Try All Felgen aufgebaut, am HR mit CK Classic und am VR dreht sich eine Tune King. Die Gabel ist eine Sytace Trial Fork. Der Rahmen ist nicht wie auf dem Aufkleber zu lesen ein Endorfin, sondern ein Echo Control. Die Kette ist Rohloff und die Schalteinheit Sram 9.0SL. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN, oder einfach anrufen: 0151/17329710
> ...


----------



## trialmaster21 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi leute,
hab mein Trial zum verkaufen. 
Unter dem link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...160366/cat/500

vhb. 600euro
Gruß Norbert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

9,99â¬ ink. Versand.



Gut gebraucht aber tut seinen Dienst.


----------



## genio (30. Dezember 2008)

genio schrieb:


> hallo....
> 
> Ich Würde Mal Mein 26r Echon Zum Verkauf Anbieten....
> 
> ...



V E R K A U F T


----------



## Chill (2. Januar 2009)

20" zu verkaufen !

CZAR Long,Koxx Gabel,TryAll freilauf,MontyTi Vorbau,HS33,Luise

Preis: VB


Bei Interesse: [email protected]


----------



## digo (3. Januar 2009)

Bionic B2 20" Rahmen, schwarz, neu, mit 6monaten Garantie für 95Euro. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Januar 2009)

WOW 95 euro ? verschrieben?


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> WOW 95 euro ? verschrieben?


kostet neu 185, verschrieben eher unwarscheinlich. Dann wärens ja 195 oder weniger als 95^^

totzem fast 50% weniger


----------



## curry4king (3. Januar 2009)

der bionic fährt sich übrigens top


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Januar 2009)

ja hab interesse dran


----------



## bike 20 (3. Januar 2009)

fährt sich weltspitze


----------



## digo (4. Januar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> WOW 95 euro ? verschrieben?



Ist nicht verschrieben. Aber die Versandkosten sind etwas höher, weil ich in Ungarn wohne....


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (4. Januar 2009)

immernoch zum verkauf UND jetzt auch bei ebay.

BIKE TRIAL__GU 20zoll trialrad + reichlich zubehör !!
Artikelnummer: 260341832101	

Angebot beginnt:	04.01.09 20:00:00 MEZ


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe Vr. Hope Tryall. Optional mit Hope Floating Disc 160mm.
Ab und an hängt der Kolben etwas, hab ich gereiningt, weiß aber nicht ob sich das wieder gegeben hat. 
Gewicht Bremse mit Beläge ohne Sattelschrauben 275 gr.
Mit Floating 363gr. Ohne Disc Schrauben


Preis ist Verhandlungssache

PN,ICQ(465-898-878) oder Mail [email protected]


----------



## trial jay (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5431866&postcount=4491


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2009)

Hope Bremse ist Verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (7. Januar 2009)

so ich möchte hier eine bewertung abgeben die sehr traurig ist. ich habe mein 26er adamant ja gegen ein 20er koxx von *trial kumpel* getauscht. so weit so gut verschwiegen hat er mir leider das der rahmen gerissen ist. gut ihn angeschrieben er wollte sich melden tut es aber nicht mehr. finde es dreißt er hatte auch gesagt das wir zurück tauschen können falls irgend etwas ist das wollte er dann auch nicht mehr ja und seit ner woche höre ich jetzt gar nichts mehr von ihm. echt schade jetzt habe ich ein haufen schrott im keller und kann nix machen danke dafür echt top.

gruß marcel


----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> so ich möchte hier eine bewertung abgeben die sehr traurig ist. ich habe mein 26er adamant ja gegen ein 20er koxx von trial kumpel getauscht. so weit so gut verschwiegen hat er mir leider das der rahmen gerissen ist. gut ihn angeschrieben er wollte sich melden tut es aber nicht mehr. finde es dreißt er hatte auch gesagt das wir zurück tauschen können falls irgend etwas ist das wollte er dann auch nicht mehr ja und seit ner woche höre ich jetzt gar nichts mehr von ihm. echt schade jetzt habe ich ein haufen schrott im keller und kann nix machen danke dafür echt top.
> 
> gruß marcel


ein forum mitglied?... wenn ja poste doch den Nick, damit andere deinem Beispiel nicht folgen


----------



## tha_joe (7. Januar 2009)

Hat er doch, Trialkumpel, mit dem Kollegen habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...nicht zu empfehlen! Naja, aber er hat so viel Mist gepostet, ich hätte mich auch nicht auf den Deal einlassen sollen...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (7. Januar 2009)

wir bräuchten nen "pranger"thread


----------



## digo (7. Januar 2009)

digo schrieb:


> Bionic B2 20" Rahmen, schwarz, neu, mit 6monaten Garantie für 95Euro. Bei Interesse PM.



1005mm/ 353mm /+55mm 

1800g

Jetzt für 85Euro...Ich kann es auf Wunsch bei Ebay reinstellen. Versand kostet 35Euro...


----------



## TST-Blade (7. Januar 2009)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> SÃ¶nes AnfÃ¤ngerbike, div. Neuteile
> 
> 
> ...



Immernoch zu haben
*--->350â¬<---*
Bild ist nichmer ganz aktuell ich mach morgen neue


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Schwarze TryAll HR felge, 42mm, schwart, 1xgeflext.  23Â ink. Versand.



20,-

Oder:

Tausche gegen 32Loch VR-Lochfelge.


----------



## tobsen (8. Januar 2009)

verkauft.


----------



## DirtMTB (8. Januar 2009)

So ich entrÃ¼mpel auch mal und trenne mich mal von einigen Dingen..

Nokons GesamtlÃ¤nge ca. 145cm -silber- mit allen Teilen zum komplett verlegen. Beim Pure 08 -short- passt es, kÃ¶nnte aber bei lÃ¤ngeren Rahmen eng werden.





[/URL][/IMG]
35â¬ inkl. Versand

Avid BB7 mit Swissstop BelÃ¤gen und Adapter fÃ¼rÂ´s VR, 185er Scheibe





[/URL][/IMG]
35â¬ inkl. Versand

Avid Bremshebel Speed Dial SL -kleine Kratzer vorhanden-





[/URL][/IMG]
20â¬ inkl. inkl. Versand

Bremsscheibe Avid 185mm





[/URL][/IMG]
8â¬ inkl. Versand

Bremsscheibe Avid Roundagon 185mm -fast neu-





[/URL][/IMG]
10â¬ inkl. Versand

Singlespeed Adapter kit -deng- 18er Ritzel 





[/URL][/IMG]
8â¬ inkl. Versand

HS 33 original Bremshebel -neu-





[/URL][/IMG]
8â¬ inkl. Versand

Magura Adabter Nr. 16 -neu-





[/URL][/IMG]
7â¬ inkl. Versand

V-Brake Adapter von ZHI in rot mit kratzern .. wurden so geliefert
Bolzen ist abgebrochen und rest steckt noch drin. MÃ¼sste rausgebohrt werden und durch neue ersetzt werden...





[/URL][/IMG]
5â¬ inkl. Versand

Bei interesse einfach melden...

GruÃ Jan

Ps: hab noch nen Nobby auf ebay..http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270327703543&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (8. Januar 2009)

@TST Blade: Kleiner Tipp, wie es mir beim Lesen deines Angebotes ging. Da steht echt nichts drin was mich als Trialer ansatzweise interessiert. KLar, wenn du Glück hast wirkt das "neu neu neu" auf einen Neueinsteiger aber so wichtige Details wie Naben- Freilauf/ Antrieb- Hersteller bibst du gar nicht an. Überzeugen kann mich das nicht wirklich. 

gute Nacht


----------



## DirtMTB (8. Januar 2009)

VBrake Adapter sind wech...


----------



## trialsrider (8. Januar 2009)

www.trialparts.lv

macht jahresschlussverkauf

ZHI brake mounts(gold,green)x2 15Eur
ZHI 2bolts booster(2xblack,silver)x3 15Eur
ZHI 26" stem  21Eur
ZHI 20" stem x2 21EUr
ZHI Bashguard(blue,gold)x2 12Eur
ZHI VP BB 127.5mm x2 8Eur
ECHO rear fixed hub 135mm+15T,black 60Eur
ZHI rotors 160mm,180mm x2 14Eur
ZHI CNC gasket(silver,2xgold,red,blue,black)x6 2Eur
ZHI brake pads white 8Eur
ZHI fixed cog 16T,2x15T 8Eur
ZHI chain tensioner silver 8Eur
ZHI headset red 23Eur
ZHI front hub blue 38Eur
ECHO ISIS cranks black 160mm 38Eur
ZHI cranks gold 170mm 19Eur
ZHI cranks green 158mm 19Eur
ZHI 20" front rims (black,gold)x2 17Eur
ZHI 20" front rims (fluo pink) 18Eur
ZHI 20" rear rims (fluo pink) 18Eur
ROCK pads blue x20 11Eur
ROCK pads green x3 11Eur
ZHI 20" tires front x3 6Eur
MONTY Freewheels 38Eur 


Das sind alles Teile die er noch auf Lager hat, sprich diese teile sind alle in maximal 2 Wochen bei euch. Na ja und die Preise finde ich schon recht 
gut. Aber schaut selbst....


martin


----------



## Carlitos (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Trial Jay,

ist dein weißes bike noch zu haben?
Kannst du mir bitte noch das Gewicht mitteilen?

Danke
Grüße aus Wiesbaden
Carlitos


----------



## trial jay (9. Januar 2009)

Carlitos schrieb:


> Hi Trial Jay,
> 
> ist dein weißes bike noch zu haben?
> Kannst du mir bitte noch das Gewicht mitteilen?
> ...



Das Rad wäre noch zu haben.

Das genaue Gewicht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen da ich keine Waage hier zur Hand habe. Wird aber mit den Parts die verbaut sind so bei 9,5 bis max. 10kg haben denke ich mal. Es sind aber auch dicke Reifen verbaut, sprich vorne ein Minion Drahtreifen der 950g was alleine hier durch den Wechsel locker mal 400g bringen würde. Wie gesagt ist ein Showbike und da zählte für mich die Optik  
Mit anderen Reifen bekommst du den Bock extrem leicht. Chris King, Tune und Syntace sprechen für sich würde ich sagen.


----------



## DirtMTB (9. Januar 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> So ich entrümpel auch mal und trenne mich mal von einigen Dingen..
> 
> Nokons Gesamtlänge ca. 145cm -silber- mit allen Teilen zum komplett verlegen. Beim Pure 08 -short- passt es, könnte aber bei längeren Rahmen eng werden.
> 
> ...



Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digo (9. Januar 2009)

digo schrieb:


> 1005mm/ 353mm /+55mm
> 
> 1800g
> 
> Jetzt für 85Euro...Ich kann es auf Wunsch bei Ebay reinstellen. Versand kostet 35Euro...



Habe jetzt eine neue Versandmethode gefunden mit DPD würde es nur 20Euro kosten, also 105Euro mit Versand inklusiv. Ich gebe jetzt auch noch ein Paar Try all griffe als geschenk dazu...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Januar 2009)

Beides hat Gebrauchsspuren.
Und weil es ja gerade Mode ist mit dem Wiegen:




Schlagt einen Preis vor.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (10. Januar 2009)

von wegen Mode.. du wolltest nur deine neue Wage allen zeigen


----------



## trialsrider (10. Januar 2009)

kann die per bluetooth wiegen? 
gps empfänger?? 

wieviel megapixel??


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Januar 2009)

was für ein objektiv hat die waage und mit wie viel blitzen wiegt die??


----------



## LBC (10. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe Jet-Set Felge 26" 46mm breit 1x geflext 27 Euro incl. Versand


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist eine Plastik-KÃ¼chenwaage ihr Vollhorsts...

Seid ihr dann fertig?


----------



## Trialstriker (10. Januar 2009)

tja deine waage scheint was ganz besonderes zu sein 
zumindest für ein paar forummitglieder 
aber schon lustig sowas hebt die stimmung etwas


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Januar 2009)

richtig ich brauche ablenkung aber jetzt wieder zum thema sonst bekommen wir wieder eins aufn deckel.

gruß marcel


----------



## LBC (10. Januar 2009)

LBC schrieb:


> Verkaufe Jet-Set Felge 26" 46mm breit 1x geflext 27 Euro incl. Versand



*32 Loch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (11. Januar 2009)

Jetzt in Teilen geschlachtet:
1) Rahmen Echo Team short, super Zustand, am 7.10. gekauft (Beleg liegt bei), Kettenstreben zerkratzt (siehe Bilder), Unterrohr ohne Kratzer oder Dellen, keine Risse, rein optische Makel. Ohne Tretlager, aber der Steuersatz bleibt komplett mit Lagern dabei. *Preis 250.-*





Weiter Bilder von den Streben und Unterrohr in meinem Album Spare Parts.

Hier die Ansicht komplett:




*
ALLE TEILE AUßER DEM RAHMEN SIND WEG!!!*

Wenn ihr Interesse habt schreibt mich per PN an, teilweise ist noch Spielraum bei den Preisen, macht mir Angebote wenn ihr wollt, aber bleibt realistisch, auf Wunsch kann ich von allem noch weiter Fotos hochladen, wobei eigentlich die meisten Teile in meiner Gallerie zu finden sind.
Haut rein, Gruß Joe


----------



## KoxxLE (11. Januar 2009)

Nun kommen meine Felgenringe, Vr Nabe und mein Hr Reifenl/Vr Reifen zum Verkauf

HR-Felgenring 26" VIZ 46mm (32 Loch) Orange noch nicht geflext 20â¬





[/URL][/IMG]
VR-Felgenring 26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz 20â¬





[/URL][/IMG]

VR-Shimano Deore Disc Nabe (36 Loch) Grau 20â¬





[/URL][/IMG]
HR & VR Reifen Reifen Michelin 26 x 2.50 und 26 x 2.20 sw/rot beide gutes Profil je 15â¬




Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber noch richtig gut
noch mehr Bilder findet hier in meinem Profil


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Januar 2009)

@the_joe: PN an Dich !


----------



## jan_hl (11. Januar 2009)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass ich mit der PN schneller war als du 

Den Rahmen darfste haben, den Rest will ich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Januar 2009)

@Jan: Mann du hast doch ein 26"  Lass mir meine Teile.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Januar 2009)

Gleich kommt die Wattebausch-Schlacht


----------



## jan_hl (11. Januar 2009)

*dem zoocontrol vors virtuelle schienbein tret und weglauf*


----------



## TST-Blade (13. Januar 2009)

--->Bikemarkt<---

Greez Toby


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Januar 2009)

@ TST

oha. das bild deiner louise scheint zu täuschen, dafür dass die scheibe 1,6m durchmesser hat sieht recht klein aus.... oder ist der rest auch so groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TST-Blade (13. Januar 2009)

ups.. oke schon geändert ;-)  danke 

Greez Toby


----------



## raphael731 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi,
Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 900 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2009)

@ raphael
was sind das für reifen?


----------



## duro e (14. Januar 2009)

also es kann sein das ic falsch liede aber die sehen aus wie echo 26er reifen .. der sieht vom profil aus wie mein hinterer 20er echo ..


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2009)

das kann sein. die waren ja nicht so der hammer oder? fand das profil halt gut, aber wenn es die sind...


----------



## trial jay (14. Januar 2009)

*!!! Schnäppchen: so jetzt geht es zum Sonderpreis von 850 raus !!!*


trial jay schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein aktuelles Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 8-10 Shows gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
> Der Rahmen hat folgende Geo. Radstand 1085, Offset 10mm+, Kettenstreben 370mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°.
> 
> Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 6° mit VRO Vector Lowrider Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Hollowtech Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Louise. Die Laufräder sind mit Try All Felgen aufgebaut, am HR mit CK Classic und am VR dreht sich eine Tune King. Die Gabel ist eine Sytace Trial Fork. Der Rahmen ist nicht wie auf dem Aufkleber zu lesen ein Endorfin, sondern ein Echo Control. Die Kette ist Rohloff und die Schalteinheit Sram 9.0SL. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN, oder einfach anrufen: 0151/17329710
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (15. Januar 2009)

da ich gerade meine laufräder bissl neu mache, gibt es jetzt mal was ganz schönes für euch



 

 

es handelt sich um eine ehemalige deore nabe (32loch) die ich auf industrielager umgerüstet habe. zum einsatz kam eine Al 7075 T6 Achse. alles natürlich in eigener arbeit an der drehbank angepasst und noch etwas abgedreht. zusätzlich ein paar löcher.
finales gewicht immerhin 195g. also über 30g weniger als die originale.

bisher gab es auch keine probleme mit der nabe.

falls interesse besteht bitte ne PN mit einem angebot.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe hier fÃ¼r einen Kumpel.

Echo Control Gabel 26", SchaftlÃ¤nge 180mm. Die Gabel hat paar Kratzer aber keine Risse fÃ¼r 70â¬





Tryall Laufrad 26" komplett mit Echonabe und Dt Swiss Speichen. Das Laufrad hat einen leichten HÃ¶henschlag und einige Kratzer fÃ¼r 80â¬





Tryall Hope Scheibenbremse 190mm mit Adapter. Die Bremse hat paar Kratzer aber zieht noch wie am ersten Tag und ist vollkommen Dicht fÃ¼r 90â¬





Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich!!!


----------



## tha_joe (16. Januar 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Jetzt in Teilen geschlachtet:
> 1) Rahmen Echo Team short, super Zustand, am 7.10. gekauft (Beleg liegt bei), Kettenstreben zerkratzt (siehe Bilder), Unterrohr ohne Kratzer oder Dellen, keine Risse, rein optische Makel.
> 
> 
> ...




*ALLES MUSS RAUS --> 190.- incl. Versand*


----------



## twentysixer (16. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe Trialbike für Einsteiger auf Ebay.

Artikelnummer: 320332707074


----------



## MaxTTH (16. Januar 2009)

Verkauf - Hoffman IBS The Answer 08 23Pro Edt.
Wurde von mir eine halbe Saison gefahren. Der Rahmen ist von April, die Gabel aus dem Juni und auch das Hinterrad ist erst 5 Monate gefahren und hat quasi keine Wettkämpfe bestritten. Ich werd noch neue Aufkleber drauf machen und leg noch 2 Reifen drauf. Das Rad ist komplett von Lorenz Hoffmann durchgecheckt wenn ichs euch übergebe. 1100  liegt weit unter der Empfehlung die ich bekommen hab. Bei Fragen schreibt mich an [email protected] auch mehr Bilder bla bla usw. Nur Abholung, ihr solltet es Probe fahren. Wiegen tut das gute Stück etwa 9,4 Kilo. Radstand ca 1082 Kettenstrebe 375 Tretlager + -3,0 - 4,4 (wegen Exzenter Kettenspansystem) Ich würd das Rad selber gern weiterfahren aber neue Teile und Sponsoren für 09 machen das Unmöglich. Gruß Max


----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe neuen Monty-Rahmen
Kamel 09

Rahmen wurde noch nie benützt,bzw. aufgebaut.
Preis ist VHB 600
Nachrichten bitte per PN


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2009)

Die Dinger sind nagelneu, kein FuÃ stand je darauf 

Schraubbare Pins und feste Stollen zusammen machen die sehr grippig 





Macht mal Angebote oder ich behalt die


----------



## dane08 (16. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## crazy_hans (17. Januar 2009)

halihallo,
verkaufe mein kaum gefahrenes gu typhoon short.........vb 950
falls fragen oder interresse einfach melden


----------



## raphael731 (17. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ raphael
> was sind das für reifen?



Das sind zwei ECHO 09 TR Naben mit ECHO Felgen.
Mehr Bilder sind auf meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Januar 2009)

martin, was wiegt die ******** ?  ^^


----------



## JP Trialer (17. Januar 2009)

welche 20" räder hier aus dme Thread stehen denn noch so zum verkauf?

nen Kollege sucht eins.

soll möglichst nicht über 800 euro gehen !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Januar 2009)

Fabi, die Dinger wiegen ca. 516 g


----------



## destillat (18. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe Megamo trialbike 20"
bei Fragen einfach melden!
schreibt mir ne Preisvorstellung!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Januar 2009)

destillat schrieb:


> Verkaufe Megamo trialbike 20"
> bei Fragen einfach melden!
> schreibt mir ne Preisvorstellung!



schreib doch gleich das du ein Fahrrad zu einem beliebigen Preis verkaufen willst


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Neben dem Preis würde uns die Ausstattung auch interessieren.


----------



## curry4king (18. Januar 2009)

und ein bild


----------



## Flexi (18. Januar 2009)

hi leute,
ich verkaufe meinen GU - Typhoon 26" rahmen.
er ist 3monate alt und nicht sehr viel gefahren.
die bilder folge noch!
MFG Felix


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Januar 2009)

na frag halt an, und dann bekommste bilder, und schreibst ihm, was du bereit bist auszugeben. is doch garnich so schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Januar 2009)

ích weiss garnich warum hier jetzt wieder diskutiert werden muss


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe hier fÃ¼r einen Kumpel.

Echo Control Gabel 26", SchaftlÃ¤nge 180mm. Die Gabel hat paar Kratzer aber keine Risse fÃ¼r 70â¬+Versand





Tryall Laufrad 26" komplett mit Echonabe und Dt Swiss Speichen. Das Laufrad hat einen leichten HÃ¶henschlag und einige Kratzer fÃ¼r 80â¬+Versand





Tryall Hope Scheibenbremse 190mm mit Adapter. Die Bremse hat paar Kratzer aber zieht noch wie am ersten Tag und ist vollkommen Dicht fÃ¼r 90â¬+Versand





Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich!!!

Edit: Sorry, hatte den Versand vergessen


----------



## Flexi (18. Januar 2009)

HI,
ich verkaufe das GU doch als komplettrad.
sehen könnt ihr es in meiner galerie.
bei näheren fragen einfach bei mir melden!
Felix


----------



## destillat (18. Januar 2009)

bilder kannste haben


----------



## destillat (18. Januar 2009)

SO BILDER SIND IN MEINEM ALBUM!!! sorry für die schlechten pics...


----------



## andre35i (19. Januar 2009)

noch zu haben...NEU und nur einmal zu probe dran gehabt...
preis ist 25 euro...Versandkosten zahle ich...

Vorbau Echo Control (31.8mm) 110mm Lang, Winkel 7°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind nagelneu, kein FuÃ stand je darauf
> 
> Schraubbare Pins und feste Stollen zusammen machen die sehr grippig



24,99Â all inclusive.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Januar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Tryall Hope Scheibenbremse 190mm mit Adapter. Die Bremse hat paar Kratzer aber zieht noch wie am ersten Tag und ist vollkommen Dicht für 90+Versand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bremse ist verkauft!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Januar 2009)

So das Zeug muss raus und deswegen gibt es jetzt noch mal diesen Preisknaller 

Verkaufe hier für einen Kumpel.

Echo Control Gabel 26", Schaftlänge 180mm. Die Gabel hat paar Kratzer aber keine Risse für 50+Versand





Tryall Laufrad 26" komplett mit Echonabe und Dt Swiss Speichen. Das Laufrad hat einen leichten Höhenschlag/Seitenschlag kann aber leicht zentriert werden und einige Kratzer für 65+Versand


----------



## destillat (23. Januar 2009)

für 350 zu haben!


----------



## Hansi1303 (23. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 24,99Â all inclusive.



passen die auch an mein fahrrad? hab 10mm durchmesser...


...wenn ich mich nich vermessen habe!

GruÃ


----------



## KoxxLE (23. Januar 2009)

Nun kommen meine Felgenringe, Vr Nabe und mein Hr Reifenl/Vr Reifen zum Verkauf

HR-Felgenring 26" VIZ 46mm (32 Loch) Orange noch nicht geflext 20â¬




VR-Felgenring 26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz 20â¬




VR-Shimano Deore Disc Nabe (36 Loch) Grau 20â¬




HR & VR Reifen Reifen Michelin 26 x 2.50 und 26 x 2.20 sw/rot beide gutes Profil je 15â¬


 



Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber noch richtig gut
Bilder findet hier in meinem Profil


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2009)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> passen die auch an mein fahrrad? hab 10mm durchmesser...
> 
> 
> ...wenn ich mich nich vermessen habe!
> ...



Prinzipiell sollten sie in alle Kurbeln passen, auÃer einteilige BMX.

Was hast Du fÃ¼r eine? Es gibt ja eig. nur 2 GrÃ¶Ãen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2009)

das ist korrekt. 1/2"=12,7mm (BMX)  und  9/16"=14,2875mm (MTB), dies entspricht den durchmesser der gewindespitzen an der pedale. (sollte aber eig jeder wissen, ist ja kein geheimnis...)

fragt sich nur, wo er die 10mm gemessen hat und womit er gemessen hat. mit nem zollstock wäre da nicht so praktisch.


----------



## siede. (23. Januar 2009)

KoxxLE schrieb:


> VR-Felgenring 26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz 20



gewicht?... zustand?...


----------



## Hansi1303 (24. Januar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das ist korrekt. 1/2"=12,7mm (BMX)  und  9/16"=14,2875mm (MTB), dies entspricht den durchmesser der gewindespitzen an der pedale. (sollte aber eig jeder wissen, ist ja kein geheimnis...)
> 
> fragt sich nur, wo er die 10mm gemessen hat und womit er gemessen hat. mit nem zollstock wäre da nicht so praktisch.





ich meine das gewinde wo man die pedale reindreht das hat 10mm durchmesser...


...kann man diese pins auch auswechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, einige 

Einige sind schraubbar, und zusÃ¤tzlich sind feste Stollen auf der TrittflÃ¤che, Grip ist also genug vorhanden.


----------



## MaxTTH (24. Januar 2009)

So Jungs, mein 26" Bike geht VHB 999 raus. Hab neue bessere Bilder und eine bessere beschreibung gemacht. hier 
viel nach unten geht der Preis net mehr das ist schon fast Schmerzgrenze. Angebote an: Max


----------



## KoxxLE (24. Januar 2009)

An siede

sie wiegt 549g und der zustan ist für gebraucht echt richtig gut ein paar kratzer sonst nichts weiter

gruß tino


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Januar 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Tryall Laufrad 26" komplett mit Echonabe und Dt Swiss Speichen. Das Laufrad hat einen leichten Höhenschlag/Seitenschlag kann aber leicht zentriert werden und einige Kratzer für 65+Versand




Das Laufrad ist jetzt auch weg.

Die Gabel würde aber noch zum Verkauf stehn also schlagt zu.


Echo Control Gabel 26", Schaftlänge 180mm. Die Gabel hat paar Kratzer aber keine Risse für 50+Versand


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Januar 2009)

Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 dual ply 42 ST fürs HR, nagelneu!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=167544


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (26. Januar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 dual ply 42 ST fürs HR, nagelneu!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=167544


 


> Preis *2,590.00*


 

iss das net nen bissel teuer


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2009)

es gibt öfter mal leute sie sich da etwa vertun, evtl auch absichtlich...


----------



## hooliemoolie (27. Januar 2009)

Habe noch ne    *META 20 zoll Disk only*
Stabile Aluminium Gabel mit Stahlschaft, Scheibenbremsenaufnahme IS2000. Länge der Gabel 370mm, Gabelschaft 250mm 1 1/8", inkl. Aheadkralle. Gewicht ca. 940gr. Farbe silber gebürstet.

Schaftlänge ist20 cm der Zustand ist gut ein Paar kleine aber Kleine Kratzer dürfte aber mit poliern weck gehen ..Das grüne is Streichfarbe für die Innenwand geht mit wasser ab 
Fotos unter : web.de/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario 

Preis VHB 60


----------



## SkiZzo (27. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe mein Monty 20 zoll!!! 
einfach PM an mich für bilder etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2009)

Vr. Bremse Hayes Stroker- Hebel Links. Es fehlt ein Adapter und die Schrauben der Schelle des Hebels/Disc, 160mm Scheibe gibet dazu. -25eu+Porto-




Truvativ Pedale -5eu+Porto




Tryall Vorderrad Weiß mit Tryall Nabe 20". Felgenring ist erleichtert worden, Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage.Grde noch eines gefunden wo man erahnen kann wie es ausschaut




Koxx XTP Rahmen 20" Long. Ist schon gebraucht, paar Dellen in denn Streben hinten. Preis wäre dementsprechend VHS

Echo Gabel 20" Disc und V-Brake ready. Details morgen, grade kein bock in Keller zurennen


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2009)

Sorry wenn ich hier rumspame, aber wenn ich diesen Bremshebel sehe....

Der hält noch???


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Januar 2009)

Hebel Hält.


----------



## tha_joe (27. Januar 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Jetzt in Teilen geschlachtet:
> 1) Rahmen Echo Team short, super Zustand, am 7.10. gekauft (Beleg liegt bei), Kettenstreben zerkratzt (siehe Bilder), Unterrohr ohne Kratzer oder Dellen, keine Risse, rein optische Makel. Ohne Tretlager, aber der Steuersatz bleibt komplett mit Lagern dabei. *Preis 250.-*
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Leute, der Rahmen muss weg, Preis ist *VHS*, Angebote per PM, weiter Bilder wie gesagt im Album Spare Parts.


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 dual ply 42 ST fürs HR, nagelneu!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=167544



verkauft


----------



## !Monty! (28. Januar 2009)

hi leute verkaufe mein 3jahre altes Monty 221pro rot:

Details:

Rahmen: Monty 221pro rot 06
Vorbau: Monty 221 x-lite
Lenker: Alu 6061 221pro
Gabel: Hi-Ten 219 Magura05
Bremsen: Hinten Magura hs33 felgenbremse silber, vorne Hayes Discbrake neupreis 160
Laufräder: Beides Megamo laufräder hinten gelocht
Naben: vorne Quando Monty hinten quando
Mantel: Beides Maxxis creepy crawler
Pedalen: Try all Black Label
Kurbeln: Aricle noch vom Arow clean zero
Freilaufritzel: Freilaufritzel ACS 18 zähne
Kettenspanner: Exenterspanner Alu

VB 450  

Bei interesse einfach schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (28. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe mein Monty 20 zoll!




Bei Interesse PM an mich ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder auf der Waage. Vorrangiges Ziel ist es das 26" aufzubauen, daher würde ich mich auch für Tausch geschäfte interessieren. Derzeit suche ich noch: Rahmen, Gabel,Vorbau, Hinterrad ganz wichtig.

Preise sind Verhandkungssache würde mich daher über Angebote Freuen 

Tryall Vorderrad 20". 693 gr.




Echo Gabel Disc wie V-Brake Ready, Schaft ist gut 185mm lang. 768 gr.




Sehr wenig gebrauchter TryAll Vorbau. 248 gr.




Hier die Bilder zum Koxx XTP Rahmen. Wer Interesse haben sollte bekommt Zahlreiche Detail Bilder.Kann ich erst wiegen sobald ich einen Kurbel abzieher habe.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2009)

welche maße hat der tryall vorbau?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2009)

150mm 30° (31.8mm)


----------



## duro e (28. Januar 2009)

so ich würde meine hs33 04er fürs hinterrad tauschen gegen vbrake für hinten mit adapter usw. von 4punkt auf canti .. meine hs33 ist in recht gutem zustand . try all beläge die guten harten hehe kaum gebraucht . viz halteschellen auch dabei . einzigstes manko ist das das tpa kaputt ist . aber den durckpunkt kann man mit kleinen dünnen unterlegscheiben verstellen .

zusätzlich verkaufe ich eine hs33 05er fürs vr . auch die guten try all beläge die fast neu sind . hab den langen hebel dran wie hermance usw. ihn fahren kann aber falls nötig nen normalen dazu legen . evo zeugs ist dabei . booster , schellen schrauben usw. evo halt . hebel hab ich schwarz lackiert weil das silber so öde ist . auch hier ein manko : muss ne neue leitung dran . meine ist geplatzt . preis ist 34euro ink versand .. vhb natürlich


----------



## KoxxLE (28. Januar 2009)

Nun kommen meine Felgenringe, Vr Nabe und mein Hr Reifenl/Vr Reifen zum Verkauf

HR-Felgenring 26" VIZ 46mm (32 Loch) Orange noch nicht geflext 20â¬


 



VR-Felgenring 26" Disc 28mm (36 Loch) Schwarz 20â¬


 



VR-Shimano Deore Disc Nabe (36 Loch) Grau 20â¬




HR & VR Reifen Reifen Michelin 26 x 2.50 und 26 x 2.20 sw/rot beide gutes Profil je 15â¬


 



Alle Teile sind gebraucht aber noch richtig gut
Bilder findet hier in meinem Profil


----------



## digo (29. Januar 2009)

Verkaufe ein Felgenset (v+h)  DOB Magnesium 20" in weiss. Felgen sind neu und wurden noch nicht eingespeicht. Preis: 63Euro für den Set!!
Beim Interre pm, oder mail an [email protected].


----------



## sunrims (29. Januar 2009)

hallo
verkaufe mein gebrauchtes zoo python trial bike in 20" short. ausstattung ist top und noch gut erhalten.

rahmen: zoo phtyon 20" short
gabel: echo mit disc aufnahme
bremsen: magura hs33 ( noch die guten alten) mit echo halteschellen
lenker: monty
vorbau: monty
griffe: syntace zum schrauben
freilauf: white industries
kurbeln: echo
laufräder vr+hr: try all
nabe vr: rty all
nabe hr: echo
reifen sind maxxis + rty all ersatzreifen
pedale: wellgo

bei weitern fragen oder bildern einfach melden.

dachte so an 550 euro vhb !!


----------



## duro e (29. Januar 2009)

hs33 05er model für vorn würde ich jetz für 30inkl versand abgeben .. evo adapter alles bei , try all beläge , kurzer bremshbel und ein langer , tpa und so geht alles . hebel ist nicht mehr silber sondern schwarz lackiert . müsste nur ne neue leiung dran und einmal befült und entlüftet werden . muss drinend weg die bremse da ich sie nicht mehr brauche aber das geld.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Januar 2009)

Sie ist immer noch da und wartet auf Käufer 

Echo Control Gabel 26", Schaftlänge 180mm. Die Gabel hat paar Kratzer aber keine Risse für 50+Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (30. Januar 2009)

Hätte hier eine neue Hope Mono Trial 

Preis 165e + 6,90 Versand


----------



## hooliemoolie (30. Januar 2009)

Habe noch ne META 20 zoll Disk only
Stabile Aluminium Gabel mit Stahlschaft, Scheibenbremsenaufnahme IS2000. Länge der Gabel 370mm, Gabelschaft 250mm 1 1/8", inkl. Aheadkralle. Gewicht ca. 940gr. Farbe silber gebürstet.

Schaftlänge ist20 cm der Zustand ist gut ein Paar kleine aber Kleine Kratzer dürfte aber mit poliern weck gehen ..Das grüne is Streichfarbe für die Innenwand geht mit wasser ab
Fotos unter : web.de/hooliemoolie/its_me_Mario

50 Euro VHB


----------



## DirtMTB (30. Januar 2009)

Hab nen Monty Freilaufritzel für 30 inkl. Versand zu vergeben..
ca. halbes bis 3/4 Jahr gefahren, hat nicht wirklich leiden müssen bei meinen Anfänger fahrkünsten 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

desweiteren immer noch zu haben.. 
Meine BB7 mit Swissstop Belägen + 2x 185er Avid Scheiben + 1x Original Beläge, inkl. Adapter. Alles für 40 inkl. Versand





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
und nen Nokon V-Brake Set + Verlängerungsset





[/URL][/IMG]
Hat gereicht zur komplett Verlegung an meinem Pure Short mit der BB7 und V´s für 35 inkl. Versand

Bei Interesse einfach PM
Gruß Jan


----------



## trial jay (31. Januar 2009)

*Verkauft, bitte keine weiteren Anfragen!*


trial jay schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier wegen Sponsorwechsel mein aktuelles Showbike. Das Bike wurde nur auf 8-10 Shows gefahren und ist in einem perfekten Zustand. Man könnte fast sagen wie neu. Die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind leider alle unter dem Klarpulver was ein abziehen für unmöglich macht.
> Der Rahmen hat folgende Geo. Radstand 1085, Offset 10mm+, Kettenstreben 370mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°.
> 
> Die Parts sind wie zu sehen nur vom feinsten. Vorbau & Lenker Sytace VRO Gr.M 6° mit VRO Vector Lowrider Lenker in 710mm breite! Kurbel Shimano XT Hoffmann Umbau mit XT Hollowtech Lager. Pedale VP. Bremsen HS 33 und Louise. Die Laufräder sind mit Try All Felgen aufgebaut, am HR mit CK Classic und am VR dreht sich eine Tune King. Die Gabel ist eine Sytace Trial Fork. Der Rahmen ist nicht wie auf dem Aufkleber zu lesen ein Endorfin, sondern ein Echo Control. Die Kette ist Rohloff und die Schalteinheit Sram 9.0SL. Der Rest siehe Bilder oder einfach fragen PN, oder einfach anrufen: 0151/17329710
> ...


----------



## digo (31. Januar 2009)

digo schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein Felgenset (v+h)  DOB Magnesium 20" in weiss. Felgen sind neu und wurden noch nicht eingespeicht. Preis: 63Euro für den Set!!
> Beim Interre pm, oder mail an [email protected].



Vorderradfelge 320g, 32Loch
Hinterradfelge 340g, 32 Loch







Noch Paar Brake Booster:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160313151713
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=160313151450
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=160313151312


----------



## DirtMTB (31. Januar 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Hab nen Monty Freilaufritzel für 30 inkl. Versand zu vergeben..
> ca. halbes bis 3/4 Jahr gefahren, hat nicht wirklich leiden müssen bei meinen Anfänger fahrkünsten
> 
> 
> ...



Monty Freilauf ist verkauft


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Februar 2009)

Zwischenstand bissher :


Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Vr. Bremse Hayes Stroker- Hebel Links. Es fehlt ein Adapter und die Schrauben der Schelle des Hebels/Disc, 160mm Scheibe gibet dazu. -25eu+Porto-
> 
> 
> Verkauft!
> ...





Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder auf der Waage. Vorrangiges Ziel ist es das 26" aufzubauen, daher würde ich mich auch für Tausch geschäfte interessieren. Derzeit suche ich noch: Rahmen, Gabel,Vorbau, Hinterrad ganz wichtig.
> 
> Preise sind Verhandlungssache würde mich daher über Angebote Freuen
> 
> ...



Dann mach ich mal ein paar Preise bevor das Zeug hier einstaubt!

Vorderrad:40 + Porto
Gabel:40+ Porto
Vorbau tryall: 25+Porto 

Los los los... Das muss alles noch weg


----------



## tha_joe (1. Februar 2009)

Nuff said, 180 Flocken zzgl. Porto, sonst geht er in die Bucht....


----------



## siede. (1. Februar 2009)

verkaufste auch nur das tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !Monty! (1. Februar 2009)

!Monty! schrieb:


> hi leute verkaufe mein 3jahre altes Monty 221pro rot:
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...



ist verkauft...


----------



## destillat (3. Februar 2009)

Megamo Control 20"
für 350.- zu haben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Februar 2009)

Hab hier paar schöne Trialparts zu veräußen Habs aber gleich über Ebay gemacht. Viel Spaß beim Bieten

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140299904710





http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialtech-Sport-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





http://cgi.ebay.de/Simtra-ReSyStem-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318





http://cgi.ebay.de/Avid-bb7-VR-Brem...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2009)

@ kohlwheelz

den lenker kannst du aber nict in mehreren farben anbieten oder?
müsstest mal die brschreibung sicherheitshalber überarbeiten


----------



## bike 20 (7. Februar 2009)

sehe ich da das braune inspired? sehr schön


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (7. Februar 2009)

verkaufe meinen alten montyrahmen,ich weiß ist sehr alt.
welches model es ist weiß ich net





verkauft wird nur der rahmen
macht mir angebote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe eine VR-Nabe abzugeben:

-Industriegelagert, butterweich
-Joytech, schwarz
-36Loch
-Schraubachse
-Non-disc

->Nie eingespeicht


----------



## Kohlwheelz (8. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ kohlwheelz
> 
> den lenker kannst du aber nict in mehreren farben anbieten oder?
> müsstest mal die brschreibung sicherheitshalber überarbeiten



Ja hatte nicht viel Lust gestern groß was zu Schreiben deswegen auch direkt Kopiert. Ich werde es mal ändern


----------



## digo (8. Februar 2009)

Dob Magnesium 20" Felgenset weiss, 32Loch, neu! für 55Euro!!! 
Vorderradfelge 320g, 32Loch
Hinterradfelge 340g, 32 Loch


----------



## dirk_diggler (8. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Uli aus MÃ¼nchen. Hab ein paar Teile zu verkaufen:

Tretlager VIZ 127,5mm Breite, 295gr, ISIS  fÃ¼r  30â¬

Pedale Try All Black Label neu (noch verpackt) fÃ¼r  15â¬ 

26" ECHO Laufrad hinten Singlespeed mit Ritzel  46mm breit (Laufrad, Speichen + Nabe schwarz, 1x geflext!; 1205gramm)   fÃ¼r  120â¬  

26" ECHO Laufrad VORNE ohne Scheibenaufnahme 40mm breit (Laufrad, Speichen + Nabe schwarz, 1085gramm) !! Achtung! Achse ist leicht gekÃ¼rzt (95mm statt 100mm)! fÃ¼r  65â¬ 

alten ECHO TEAM Rahmen 20" fÃ¼r 50Euro (hat Kratzer und Beulen aber keine Risse) 
alte ECHO 20" Gabel fÃ¼r Scheibe fÃ¼r 30Euro

Alle Preise incl. Versand. Bilder sende ich per Mail auf Anfrage.  

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## Max HBS (8. Februar 2009)

.http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250370512562


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2009)

Super!

Was sollen wir damit?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (8. Februar 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Verkaufe neuen Monty-Rahmen
> Kamel 09
> 
> Rahmen wurde noch nie benützt,bzw. aufgebaut.
> ...


Noch zu haben
neuer Preis VHB 500


----------



## tobsen (9. Februar 2009)

weg.


----------



## kingpin18 (9. Februar 2009)

Habs mal hier reingestellt. Ihr könnte mir auch ein Angebot machen.


----------



## chriwi24 (11. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe hier mein 20" Trial Bike so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist!

-Rahmen Univega TR-676
-Eno Freilaufritzel vorne
-Viz Felge hinten 46mm mit Quando Nabe
-Alex Felge vorne
-HS 33 Hinten mit Echo Brakebooster und blauen Echo halteschellen
-Magura July vorne
-Univega Kurbel
-Plattformopedalen mit Pins
-VIZ Vorbau, extra lang
-Extra breiter hochgezogener Monty Lenker

*Zustand:* Gebrauchsspuren vorhanden aber sonst ziemlich gut
Das Hinterrad mÃ¼ste mal nachzentirert werden und 1-2 Speichen ausgetauscht/ergÃ¤nzt werden. Ein kleiner hÃ¶henschlag ist vorhanden.







Preis VHB: 420 ,- â¬ So wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,

verkaufe einen BT Raven 6.0 long 1100 Rahmen/Gabel/Steuersatz
normale Gebrauchsspuren, keine Risse, keine Dellen nur Kratzer;
mit ISIS Innenlager. Alles Top im Schuss. Verkaufe weil ich einen short brauche.

hier

Fotos:






 

 

 


VHB: 190EUR

Gruss Markus


----------



## trail-kob (11. Februar 2009)

Wiederholt zum Verkauf, da es bisher nicht geklapt hatte :

ECHO 2006 26" komplett

Rahmen Echo 2006
Gabel V!Z Trialgabel 440mm
Hinterrad ChrisKing 32 Speichen V!Z Trialfelge gelocht
Vorderrad Hügi 240er 32 Speichen Mavix X225
Manteldecken vorn und hinten Maxxis Minion DH 42A (weicher Gummi)
Kurbel LX umgebaut mit HTR (HoffmannTrialRockring) 22 Zähne
Surly Singlespeed Ritzel 19 Zähne
Kettenspanner aus ALU Blech und Führungsritzel
Bremse hinten Magura HS33 mit Heatsinkbelägen
Bremse vorne V-Brage lite mit Spanishfly Belägen
Steuersatz V!Z schwarz
Lenker Zoo Grün
Vorbau Echo schwarz
Gewicht 10,8 KG

Sehr rubust und gutmütig zu fahren. Keine Dellen oder Risse, nur wenige Kratzer!

VHB 550,-  zuzüglich Versandkosten. Versand erfolgt in großer Bikekiste.

Kontakt via Email post (auf) jmagnus (punkt) de

http://jmagnus.de/upload/echo.jpg


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe hier einen Satz try all Kurbel in 175mm. Die Kurbeln sind etwa 4 Monate alt. Sie haben wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ein paar übliche Kratzer und Spuren aber sind technisch in einem zu 100% perfekt Zustand.
Ich denke 55 inkl. Versand ist ein fairer Preis für die Stücke!


----------



## trialbock (11. Februar 2009)

@ sebi : hier ich !


----------



## quantoxx1040 (12. Februar 2009)

chriwi24 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier mein 20" Trial Bike so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist!
> 
> -Rahmen Univega TR-676
> -Eno Freilaufritzel vorne
> ...



Wie gern ich es nehmen wÃ¼rde


----------



## t-low (12. Februar 2009)

zum Verkauf steht .. tätärätääääää

KOXX Coustellier V2 - 2 Monate jung - 10 Einsätze
Kollege hat es sich neu erstanden...leider muss er es aus privaten Gründen abgeben:

NP: 2.100 

VB: 1.600 

hier die (leider miesen) bilder, bessere werden folgen.

Bei Fragen...kurze mail genügt:  t-low_p (ät )web.de


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Februar 2009)

Holla,

hab wiedermal Bremsen abzugeben. Sammeln sich hier irgendwie immer zuhaufen an 

Hayes HFX 9" 203mm, Benötigt einen Adapter( Einen Adapter gibt es dazu,leider für Steckachse. Preis 30 + Porto




Avid Juicy 7 in Weiß 160mm. Avid Scheibe + Adapter gibt es dazu. Sehr wenig gefahren. Preis 85


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Februar 2009)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier einen Satz try all Kurbel in 175mm. Die Kurbeln sind etwa 4 Monate alt. Sie haben wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ein paar übliche Kratzer und Spuren aber sind technisch in einem zu 100% perfekt Zustand.
> Ich denke 55 inkl. Versand ist ein fairer Preis für die Stücke!



*Die Kurbel sind verkauft!*


----------



## chriwi24 (13. Februar 2009)

Univega Bike ist Verkauft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (13. Februar 2009)

hallo,
irgendetwas sagt mir das ich mein trialbike wieder verkaufen soll.
Also biete: 
czar ivan rahmen, sogut wie neu (170â¬)
echo only disc gabel in silber fast ganz neu(70â¬)
zoo lenker sogut wie neu(50â¬)
magura louise (30â¬)
monty freilaufritzel das rote wie neu (40â¬)
hr laufrad Trialtech nabe mit try all felge nur 1 mal angeflext und sogut wie neu(120â¬)
vr laufrad mit deore nabe und try all felge felge angelocht (60â¬)
trialmarkt light kette sogut wie neu (15â¬)
echo sl steuersatz sogut wie neu (35â¬)
V-BRAKE try all bremsklÃ¶tze gelb sogut wie neu (20â¬)
avid digit 7 bremsgriff (10â¬)
Avid digit 7 bremse (20â¬)
linear slick (7â¬)
rohloff kettenspanner sogut wie neu (40â¬)
adapter von 4 punkt auf v-brake ( 23â¬)

BEI INTRESSE BITTE MELDEN WERDE EUCH DANN AUCH MAL NEN PAAR BILDER SCHICKEN.
WENN SICH GENUG MELDEN WERDE ICH DAS RAD VERKAUFEN;ALSO BITTE MELDEN...
und alles sogut wie neu

hier noch ein bild da ist aber die vr felge nicht angelocht. aber ich kann euch allen bilder schicken


----------



## liltrialer (15. Februar 2009)

wÃ¼rde auch das rad komplett fÃ¼r 750â¬ verkaufen. das rad ist eigendlich sogut wie neu, wurde nur 3-4 mal gefahren....bitte melden...


----------



## raphael731 (15. Februar 2009)

hello
I want to sell a  new ECHO sl 09team 20bike + full new 09SL with Titanium parts! 
09 sl team frame
the freewheel is worldcat 108!
just 8.65 kg ( with booster)

more pic in here:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362

I would like to take 1600euro for it.
any question,mail me please!
[email protected]
thanks!


----------



## t-low (15. Februar 2009)

PREISUPDATE:   VB: 1.400 â¬  !!!!!! er hat es sehr eilig  (wirklich nur paarmal mit "gefahren")




t-low schrieb:


> zum Verkauf steht .. tÃ¤tÃ¤rÃ¤tÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤
> 
> KOXX Coustellier V2 - 2 Monate jung - 10 EinsÃ¤tze
> Kollege hat es sich neu erstanden...leider muss er es aus privaten GrÃ¼nden abgeben:
> ...


http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=coustos9.jpg


----------



## keule66 (16. Februar 2009)

hallo,
habe folgende sachen abzugeben...

echo rahmen (vorgänger vom lite) 20`
hinterrad 20`alex DX 32 mit joytech nabe guter zustand
echo kurbel
try all vorbau + try all lenker
koxx gabel 
try all freilauf
usw. 

bilder und preise auf anfrage


----------



## liltrialer (17. Februar 2009)

so rahmen,steuersatz und gabel sind verkauft jetzt stehen noch folgende sachen zur verfÃ¼gung, alle sachen sind sogut wie neu und weisen auf nur wenige gebrauchsspuren hin, bin die sachen nur 2-3mal gefahren:

Magura Louise inkl. EntlÃ¼ftungskit 40â¬








avid digit 7 bremsgriff 7â¬





avid digit 7 bremse inkl bremsklÃ¶tze 15â¬





heatsink gelbe bremsbelÃ¤ge wie neu 20â¬





Neon v-brake adapter 20â¬





Fast neuer zoo lenker ungekÃ¼rzt in schwarz 50â¬





Truvativ vorbau 10â¬





etwas mehr gebrauchte specialized pedalen 25â¬





monty freilaufritzel sogut wie neu 1-2mal mit gefahren 40â¬





hr laufrad mit trialtech nabe und echo felge felge wurde nur 1x angeflext 120â¬ ohne ritzel aber mit felgenband





vr laufrad mit deore disc nabe und echo felge fÃ¼r nur 60â¬ ohne scheibe aber mit felgenband.





auÃerdem habe ich noch einen rohloff kettenspanner fÃ¼r 40â¬ abzugeben und einen linear slick von odysey fÃ¼r 5â¬

wenn es fragen gibt bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (17. Februar 2009)

Laufräder und ritzel sind jetzt auch weg...


----------



## Stonedbob (17. Februar 2009)

hey leute, habe einen 26" gu rahmen zu verkaufen! bj ende 07...guter zustand, keine beulen nur leichte kratzer am unterrohr...dazu gibt es noch einen echo control vorbau 145mm 20°, einen adamant lenker 74cm und eine cannondale P-Bone...bei interesse einfach melden und gebot abgeben...nice greedz!...und bilder gibt es auch auf anfrage...alles am start!


----------



## liltrialer (17. Februar 2009)

magura louise ist weg...


----------



## iller_tiller (17. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe Echo Halteschellen:

Farbe:     grün, eloxiert
Menge:    komplett für vorne+hinten
Zustand:  gebraucht
Preis:      20

Bei Bedarf schick ich Bilder.


----------



## dirk_diggler (17. Februar 2009)

noch immer zu haben sind folgende Teile: 



dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Uli aus MÃ¼nchen. Hab ein paar Teile zu verkaufen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonedbob (18. Februar 2009)

hey leute, habe einen 26" gu rahmen zu verkaufen! bj ende 07...guter zustand, keine beulen nur leichte kratzer am unterrohr...dazu gibt es noch einen echo control vorbau 145mm 20°, einen adamant lenker 74cm und eine cannondale P-Bone...bei interesse einfach melden und gebot abgeben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...nice greedz!..BILDER SIND IM PROFIL!!


----------



## konrad (18. Februar 2009)

Stonedbob schrieb:


> hey leute, habe einen 26" gu rahmen zu verkaufen! bj ende 07...guter zustand, keine beulen nur leichte kratzer am unterrohr...dazu gibt es noch einen echo control vorbau 145mm 20°, einen adamant lenker 74cm und eine cannondale P-Bone...bei interesse einfach melden und gebot abgeben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Da ich mir nun einen neuen Felgenring kaufen darf, verkaufe ich zum Ausgleich eine Nabe:

American Classic Vorderradnabe
-disc
-32Loch
-schwarz
-*123g*

Gebrauchsspuren sind vorhanden, Lager sind noch in Ordung, haben kein Spiel sind aber etwas trocken bzw. laufen etwas schwergÃ¤ngig, eingebaut mekrt man davon dann sowieso nichtsmehr.


40,- kostet so ein Felgenring, 40â¬ Festpreis kostet auch dieses Leichtbauwunder ink. Versand.


----------



## curry4king (18. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe Hope Mono Mini 180er mit Hebel rechts fÃ¼rs HR Stahlflex
70â¬


----------



## keule66 (19. Februar 2009)

hallo,
habe folgende sachen abzugeben...

echo rahmen (vorgÃ¤nger vom lite) 20`fÃ¼r 40â¬

hinterrad 20`alex DX 32 mit joytech nabe industrie gelagert guter zustand fÃ¼r 50â¬

try all vorbau + try all lenker 20â¬

koxx gabel 35â¬

try all freilauf 25 â¬ wie neu
usw. 

bilder auf anfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Februar 2009)

Keule check mal pn


----------



## siede. (19. Februar 2009)

keule66 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe folgende sachen abzugeben...
> 
> echo rahmen (vorgÃ¤nger vom lite) 20`fÃ¼r 40â¬
> ...



Bilden wÃ¤ren nett und vllt. genauere Beschreibungen (Insbesondere beim Vorbau^^)


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Februar 2009)

verkaufe eno trial freilauf gegen ein neuen monty. geld nehme ich natürlich auch kann euch leider bloß nicht sagen wie alt der ist also durch rutschen tut er nicht und funktionieren tut er auch super wenn ich ihn abhabe stell ich bilder rein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der ist das der teure..

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2009)

PN'nd!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2009)

Nokon Leitung zu verkaufen, nicht lange gebraucht! Neupreis waren 45â¬.      *Verkauft*

Perlen aneinander, ink. zweier EndstÃ¼cke: 122cm
Original Liner: 79cm
Original Seilzug: 91cm
Sonderteile: GummihÃ¼lsen, zwei kurze Perlen zum wechseln der AuffÃ¤dlungs-Richtung (an beiden Seiten rund) und goldene Perle mit Nokonschriftug




Preis per PN ansagen, bitte. Wurden wie gesagt nicht lange gefahern.

Procraft Vorbau, 31.8mm Klemmung, 100*17Â°





American Classic Disc Vorderradnabe, Leichtbau.
-disc
-industriegelagert, laufen spielfrei, sind aber etwas trocken und daher schwergÃ¤ngig. Sollte man mal alles warten.
-32Â°
-122g...
-Schnellspanner gibt es dazu

Gut gebraucht, aber tut's noch sehr gut. Dachte so an 30â¬ ink. Versand.








Felgenring TryAll,26", 42mm, 36Â°, 1x geflext, guter bis sehr guter Zustand.



20â¬.


Wenn jemand einen Lochfelgenring fÃ¼r vorne Ã¼ber hat, und sich fÃ¼r einen meiner Artikel  interessiert, kann man sich unterhalten.
Suche 32Â° 
Martin


----------



## dirk_diggler (20. Februar 2009)

ECHO Hinterrad Singlespeed incl. Ritzel, 1205gramm, 46mm breit, Nabe, Speichen, Felge Schwarz, nur einmal geflext fÃ¼r 

110â¬ incl. Versand.

Bilder per Mail auf Anfrage

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe einen 7 Monate alten Koxx Karbon Rahmen. Das Rad wurde weder im Gelände noch bei Wettkämpfen eingesetzt. Es wurde nur fast nur zu Shows oder in der City gefahren. Der Zustand ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen sehr gut. Es hat hier und da die üblichen Kratzer im Lack aber KEINE DELLEN in den Alu-Rohren. Alle Gewinde sowie die Passung vom Steuersatz sind zu100% ok. Das Carbonrohr hat auch keine Verletzungen an den Faserschichten. Das Carbonrohr ist ausserdem sehr sehr stabil! Laut Jan von Trialmark ist das Koxx Karbon eines der Modelle bei denen es bis lang keine Probleme mit der Qualiät oder der Stabilität gegeben hat.

Zum Rahmen: Steuerrohr 1 1/8" 120mm, Tretlager 68mm BSA, Magura 4 Punkt Sockel 100mm mit integriertem Booster, Singlespeed Ausfallenden mit 135mm Einbaubreite, Gewicht 1760g selbst gewogen, NP 1000.

Geo: Radstand 1080mm, Kettenstreben 380mm, Offset + 25mm, Lenkwinkel 71,5°, ausgelegt auf eine Übersetzung 18/15 Zähne.

Preis inkl. versichertem Versand 390. Bei Fragen PN...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Februar 2009)

AMclassic Nabe ist weg!

Procraft Vorbau oben wechselt fÃ¼r faire 18â¬ ink. Versand den Besitzer!

Martin


----------



## Levelboss (21. Februar 2009)

*Inspired Fourplay*
Ich bin den Rahmen 15 Monate lang stets pfleglich gefahren.
Bis auf eine winzige Macke am Unterrohr und wenige leichte Kratzer am der linken Kettenstrebe ist alles super.
Die ZugfÃ¼hrungen unter der rechten Sitzstrebe habe ich entfernt. Die Pulverbeschichtung ebenso.
1040mm Radstand
385mm Kettenstreben
+35mm Tretlager
73Â° Lenkwinkel

Eine passende Pivotal SattelstÃ¼tze (â 27,2mm) und Sattelklemme hÃ¤tte ich auch noch.









 

 

 

 



*Chris King Ritzel*
19 ZÃ¤hne 
Stahl
Durch die breite Aufnahme sehr gut fÃ¼r Alu FreilaufkÃ¶rper geeignet.





*Avid Single Digit 7 Bremsarme*
ohne BelÃ¤ge und Schrauben





*Heatsink V-Brake Adapter*
inkl. Befestigungsschrauben





*Driver Vorbau*
100mm
6Â° Steigung
25,4mm Lenkerklemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Februar 2009)

allerhand findet sich im keller wieder. von links nach rechts:

- alutech rockring: http://cgi.ebay.de/Alutech-Rockring...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
-acor titan vorbau. extrem leicht, 25Â° bei 135mm (?). Neupreis 150â¬. Hier fÃ¼r 60â¬ inkl. Versand.
-continental explorer protection. 26x2.1 keine ahnung wie trialtauglich das ding ist. 20â¬
-neue vp-pedale L
-neue Pedalen VP. silberner KÃ¤fig
-magura booster fÃ¼r vorn
-magura horseshoe booster, fÃ¼r breite reifen. Das Gelb ist augenkrebs erregend
-ne tÃ¼te voll speichennippel
-scheibenbremsscheibe 160mm, magura steht drauf - war nicht gÃ¼nstig. neu
-fag innenlager
-monty x-lite reifen von 2000 (?). bounct wie die hÃ¶lle. DafÃ¼r will ich richtig unverschÃ¤mt viel Geld. Schlagt was vor
-ein schaumstoffgriff, dick, aus dem man locker 2 machen kann
-wcw vorderradnabe mit schnellspanner
-vorbau: scape steht drauf. neu.
-monty stahlritzel, neu
-kurze griffe esp, kurz und aus gummi
-dÃ¼nne schaumstoffgriffe, von atomz oder so hat tarty auf der seite stehen, steht aber nix drauf.
-silberner lenker von monty, ein jahr gefahren. macht glaub ich sinn mit dem acor-vorbau weiter oben. 
-schwarzer lenker x-act by humpert, neu, nicht breit.
2 x unterbodenschutz, passend an ein x-lite und Ã¤hnliches. Stark gebraucht.
- 35 speichen

bei allen artikeln ohne preisangabe schlagt mir doch einfach was vor.


----------



## destillat (22. Februar 2009)

meine verkäufe bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Megam...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
http://cgi.ebay.de/WTB-Disc-Laufrad...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Rahmen-Bulls...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-R7-R-Sev...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gatto1410 (22. Februar 2009)

..so,dat muss weiterhin raus..*2x Echo in grün (40mm 32loch)
                                        1x Echo in schwarz (40mm 32loch)
                                        1x Punshingbar in schwarz *
..allet im top zustand..Felgenringe jeweils 25 Euro,Lenker 40 Euro...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2009)

Das ist auch noch hier. Willst Du wissen was es ist? Klick!


----------



## twentysixer (23. Februar 2009)

VERKAUFT!!!








Verkaufe Vorbau vom Monty 231 Kamel 26"
Das Teil ist in einem fast neuwertigen Zustand...
25 + Versand....


----------



## curry4king (23. Februar 2009)

destillat schrieb:


> meine verkäufe bei ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Megamo-CONTROL-20-Magura-Tryall-Cool-Chain_W0QQitemZ130288904194QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item130288904194&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WTB-Disc-Laufradsatz-mit-XT-Naben-sehr-wenig-gefahren_W0QQitemZ130288892786QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item130288892786&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> ...



ist doch ne frechheit was du da reinschreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich denke du meinst das mit dem Gewicht von dem Megamo.

Ich denke das Bike wiegt vorneweg mind. mal 10 KG. Auch wenn die Pedalen fehlen und es full HS33 hat. 

"Macht mir ein Angebot" - wer sowas in die Auktion schreibt, wird sich wundern, wie schnell die Auktion seitens Ebay gelöscht wird.


----------



## liltrialer (23. Februar 2009)

so heatsink belÃ¤ge sind jetzt auch weg

und es stehen noch volgende sachen zum verkauf:

Avid digit 7 bremsgriff 7â¬





bremsanlage 15â¬:





Adapter fÃ¼r v-brake 20â¬





zoo lenker ungekÃ¼rzt 50â¬


----------



## bike 20 (23. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe ein 26 zoll Laufrad (was sie mir nach dem sie mir mein Focus Exist geklaut haben noch da gelassen haben)






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Das laufrad ist mit Schlauch und Reifen, da ich die chance hatte das Rad nur 3 mal zufahren ist der Reifen auch relativ wenig abgefahren.
macht mir sinnvolle Angebote.


----------



## twentysixer (23. Februar 2009)

*~Maxxis SUPER TRACKY 26x2,50 
~gutes Profil - 3 Monate gefahren
~10 + Versand*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2009)

Es dÃ¼rfen leider keine Bilder mehr in die Alben hochgeladen werden, die dem Verkauf einer Ware dienen. Diese Bilder werden von den Mods gelÃ¶scht.
Ihr mÃ¼sst sie im Bikemarkt einstellen und hierher verlinken.


----------



## bike 20 (23. Februar 2009)

meine nicht, oder?


----------



## twentysixer (23. Februar 2009)

*meine waren das*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2009)

Procraft,31.8, 100*17Â°=19,99â¬ ink. Versand


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Februar 2009)

Hope Mono Trial 160mm Neu&OVP 140+6,90


----------



## liltrialer (23. Februar 2009)

schaut euch mal die sachen an sind ein paar schnÃ¤pchen dabei, zb. magura louise mit entlÃ¼ftungskit fÃ¼r nur 45â¬

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172447/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172401/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172382/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172381/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172380/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172379/cat/500
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172378/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (24. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen.
Verkaufe mein Echo Team 05 20" komplett. Die Hintere Felge hat mehrere dicke Dellen, ich würde sie aber einfach weiterfahren bis es nicht mehr geht. Freilauf ist ein Eno Trial. Bremse vorne ist die Marta und hinten die HS33. Ansonsten alles standardmäßig. 
Bei Interesse gibts auch Bilder, einfach per PN anschreiben.

Edit: Keine Risse, keine Dellen, nur Kratzer.


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Februar 2009)

liltrialer schrieb:


> schaut euch mal die sachen an sind ein paar schnäpchen dabei, zb. magura louise mit entlüftungskit für nur 45
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172447/cat/500
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172401/cat/500
> ...



was ich noch cool fände, wenn ihr nicht nur die links reinstellt, sondern "im link" gleich nennt, um was es geht.

Sonst muss man alles anklicken und erfährt dann erst, was es ist!


----------



## liltrialer (24. Februar 2009)

hehe ja dann schaust du dir aber auch alles an


----------



## dirk_diggler (24. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen,

verkaufe

26" Echo Laufrad hinten. Singlespeed. Breite 46mm. Gewicht 1205gramm. incl. Ritzel. 135mm Breite. Narbe, Speichen und Felge in Schwarz. sehr wenig gefahren. ein mal geflext. 

VHB 110â¬ incl. Versand. 

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## hooliemoolie (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
habe noch einen Syntace Vro in M mit 5mm Verlängerung  den ich gerne los werden möchte 
er war an meinem komplett bike, doch leider passt er mir nicht 
daher möchte ich Ihn tauschen gegen eine Vorbau marke ist erstmal nebesache 
sollte nur möglichst 125mm lang sein mit 25 grad .
vhb sonst 65 euro + porto...


----------



## Ullerich (25. Februar 2009)

Falschen Thread erwischt. Tschulligung...


----------



## DirtMTB (25. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe Echo Bremshebel fÃ¼r die HS33. Wurde nur kurz genutzt ca. 1-2 Monate. Einziges Manko, ich hab die 2te Unterlegscheibe versust. Ich lege aber eine andere zu, die sollte passen.* 20â¬ incl. Versand*








Bei Interesse einfach PM
GruÃ Jan


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Februar 2009)

..so,dat muss weiterhin raus..*2x Echo in grün (40mm 32loch)
                                        1x Echo in schwarz (40mm 32loch)
                                        1x Punshingbar in schwarz *
..allet im top zustand..Felgenringe jeweils 25 Euro,Lenker 40 Euro..


----------



## liltrialer (25. Februar 2009)

verkaufe nur 2-3mal ngefahrenen zoo lnker 74cm breit und nur 300gr schwer...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/172838


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (26. Februar 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Noch zu haben
> neuer Preis VHB 500â¬





Wenns zu teuer ist,mit mir kann man verhandeln
400â¬ incl.Versand
sonst wird er fÃ¼r Leichtbauversuche miÃhandelt


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Februar 2009)

wÃ¼rde gerne meine Nobby Nic Reifen loswerden.
VR: 26x2,25
HR: 26x2,4

wÃ¼rde sagen Ã  15â¬


----------



## raphael731 (26. Februar 2009)

*1559Euro neu!!!!!!!!*


raphael731 schrieb:


> hello
> I want to sell a  new ECHO sl 09team 20bike + full new 09SL with Titanium parts!
> 09 sl team frame
> the freewheel is worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## mr.mütze (26. Februar 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Wenns zu teuer ist,mit mir kann man verhandeln
> 400 incl.Versand
> sonst wird er für Leichtbauversuche mißhandelt



verdammt so viel geld habe ich nicht mist


----------



## liltrialer (26. Februar 2009)

so verkaufe immernoch folgende sachen:

magura loise inkl. entlÃ¼ftungskit fÃ¼r nur 45â¬ gut erhalten sogut wie keine kratzer...





adapter von 4punkt auf v-brake fast neu nur 2-3 tage gebraucht...20â¬





zoo lenker sogut wie neu nur 2-3 mal gefahren.. sogut wie keine gebrachsspuren fÃ¼r 50â¬..





einen fast neuen truvativ vorbau fÃ¼r 10â¬





ansonsten noch ne avid dial7 griff fÃ¼r 7â¬ und bremse fÃ¼r 15â¬


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Februar 2009)

*Also das Sahnestück geht nun für 305,90 inkl. Versand raus!!*


sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen 7 Monate alten Koxx Karbon Rahmen. Das Rad wurde weder im Gelände noch bei Wettkämpfen eingesetzt. Es wurde nur fast nur zu Shows oder in der City gefahren. Der Zustand ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen sehr gut. Es hat hier und da die üblichen Kratzer im Lack aber KEINE DELLEN in den Alu-Rohren. Alle Gewinde sowie die Passung vom Steuersatz sind zu100% ok. Das Carbonrohr hat auch keine Verletzungen an den Faserschichten. Das Carbonrohr ist ausserdem sehr sehr stabil! Laut Jan von Trialmark ist das Koxx Karbon eines der Modelle bei denen es bis lang keine Probleme mit der Qualiät oder der Stabilität gegeben hat.
> 
> Zum Rahmen: Steuerrohr 1 1/8" 120mm, Tretlager 68mm BSA, Magura 4 Punkt Sockel 100mm mit integriertem Booster, Singlespeed Ausfallenden mit 135mm Einbaubreite, Gewicht 1760g selbst gewogen, NP 1000.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (27. Februar 2009)

nagelneue DT Revolution Speichen zu verkaufen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=1507


----------



## raphael731 (28. Februar 2009)

VERKAUFE
*Echo Hydraulik-Bremse, rechts (78 Euro)*: Ist breits 2 Monate gebraucht worden, aber noch so gut wie neu. Die Bremsbelaege sind neu!
*Vorbau ZOO! 100mm 5° (31.8mm) (48 Euro)*:Gebraucht. Naeheres siehe Bilder.
*Steuersatz Echo rot und silber (34 Euro)*: Beide sind neu!
Fall Interesse nach mehr Bildern besteht einfach melden.
Gruss


----------



## dane08 (28. Februar 2009)

ich muss unbedingt diesen kamel rahmen haben.
meine eltern leihen mir jetzt etwas geld,nur das muss ich natürlich zurückzahlen , deswegen versuch ich folgendes an den mann zu bringen: 

monty 221 pro rahmen , die oberen gewinde der hs 33 aufnahme sind eine 
          gewinde nr größer 40
monty 221pro kurbeln 10
monty 221 ti vorbau 45
monty 221 pro vorbau 10
221 pro hr felge 10 
20er viz hr felge, silber 15
echo lite gabel    40
try all oversize riser , entfärbt   20
20/19er try  all mäntel vr u. hr 15    
rb hedel (nur der hebel) hab den lackiert und wieder abgeschliffen, sieht n bischen merkwürdig aus funktioniert aber einwandfrei 10
alles zusammen für 130+ versand (weiss noch nicht genau wie viel das kostet)
alle preise sind + ca. 5 versand 

mehr infos per pm
und bilder gibts per mail


----------



## DirtMTB (28. Februar 2009)

!!Preisupdate!!



DirtMTB schrieb:


> Verkaufe Echo Bremshebel für die HS33. Wurde nur kurz genutzt ca. 1-2 Monate. Einziges Manko, ich hab die 2te Unterlegscheibe versust. Ich lege aber eine andere zu, die sollte passen.* 17 incl. Versand*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Februar 2009)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> *Also das Sahnestück geht nun für 305,90 inkl. Versand raus!!*



Mann man, hoffe das Teil haste noch bis Mitte des Monats. Dann werd ich Schwach


----------



## Benzman22 (1. März 2009)

Jo. 

verkaufe lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in silber ein halbes jahr alt guter zustand 

39 incl. versand

Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm Lenkerbreite 72cm. Gewicht 305gr. schwarz ebenfalls ca ein halbes jahr alt 

33 incl. versand

beide lenker ohne dellen oder risse nur die üblichen gebrauchsspuren der vorbauklemmung

gruß basti


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. März 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Wenns zu teuer ist,mit mir kann man verhandeln
> 400 incl.Versand
> sonst wird er für Leichtbauversuche mißhandelt



Verkauft!


----------



## t-low (1. März 2009)

was is los leute...der frühling kommt 

VB: 1.400  !!!!!! er hat es sehr eilig  (wirklich nur paarmal mit "gefahren")



t-low schrieb:


> zum Verkauf steht .. tätärätääääää
> 
> KOXX Coustellier V2 - 2 Monate jung - 10 Einsätze
> Kollege hat es sich neu erstanden...leider muss er es aus privaten Gründen abgeben:
> ...


http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=coustos9.jpg


----------



## siede. (1. März 2009)

ist vllt. wirklich so geworden, das der teure Krempel nicht mehr gebraucht/gekauft wird  Geiz ist Geil!


----------



## quantoxx1040 (1. März 2009)

Sind mir 700 to much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (2. März 2009)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe noch einen Syntace Vro in M mit 5mm Verlängerung  den ich gerne los werden möchte
> er war an meinem komplett bike, doch leider passt er mir nicht
> daher möchte ich Ihn tauschen gegen eine Vorbau marke ist erstmal nebesache
> ...



Immer noch u haben der Vro 
vobau hat 9 grad lenkerbreite ist 720mm
vhb 63 ..


----------



## 221pr`v (2. März 2009)

HallÃ¶chen,

ich verkaufe meine Magura Marta fÃ¼r 60 â¬ + Versand (hoffe das ist ok)
zu den Details :
- Rechter Hebel inkl. Kratzer 
-ca 140 cm Leitung (lediglich grob mit Zollstock abgemessen)
-inkl. Scheibe und BremsbelÃ¤ge ( wurden 1/2 Jahr gefahren)

Nach dem EntlÃ¼ften durch den Fahrradladen hat sie allerdings nicht mehr so gut gezogen,ich vermute also das Ãl auf den BelÃ¤gen und der Scheibe ist, zusehen ist allerdings nichts.













Also wer detailliertere Bilder will bitte ne pm mit Mailaddy schicken.


----------



## dane08 (2. März 2009)

ich hols ma aktualisiert auf die neue seite (ich brauch das geld)

monty 221 pro rahmen , die oberen gewinde der hs 33 aufnahme sind eine
gewinde nr grÃ¶Ãer 40â¬
monty 221pro kurbeln 10â¬
monty 221 ti vorbau 45â¬
monty 221 pro vorbau 10â¬
221 pro hr felge 10 â¬
20er viz hr felge, silber 15â¬
echo lite gabel 40â¬
try all oversize riser , entfÃ¤rbt 20â¬
rb hedel (nur der hebel) hab den lackiert und wieder abgeschliffen, sieht n bischen merkwÃ¼rdig aus funktioniert aber einwandfrei 10â¬
alles zusammen fÃ¼r 130â¬+ versand (weiss noch nicht genau wie viel das kostet)
alle preise sind + ca. 5â¬ versand

mehr infos per pm
und bilder gibts per mail


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. März 2009)

Brauch Kohle fürs neue LB Projekt.

Vorderrad Bremse:Hayes HFX 9 mit 203 mm Disc ohne Adapter. 30 Euro inkl.
Avid BB 5 Sattel. Preis VHS
Avid BB7 mit Nokon, passendes Linear für Vorne. Preis VHS

Coust Beläge in Aluhalterung. Noch gut Beläg drauf---> ca. 5,75mm. Preis 23Euro inkl.

Bilder gibt es per Mail in guter Qualität, einfach PN an mich 
Tauschen wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## dirk_diggler (3. März 2009)

Servus,

habe noch ein hinteres Laufrad

26" ECHO, 135mm, 46mm Felgenbreite, komplett Schwarz, Singlespeed, wenig gebraucht, nur 1x geflext fÃ¼r 110â¬ incl. Versand. 

und ein vorderes Laufrad

20" TRY ALL 39mm fÃ¼r Scheibenbremse incl. MAXXIS Creapy Crawler. Das Teil ist schon bissl Ã¤lter aber noch super Zustand. 50â¬ incl. Versand

Bilder jeweils gerne per Mail. Schickt mir einfach eure email Adresse.  

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## Mador (3. März 2009)

Mador schrieb:


> Guten morgen.
> Verkaufe mein Echo Team 05 20" komplett. Die Hintere Felge hat mehrere dicke Dellen, ich würde sie aber einfach weiterfahren bis es nicht mehr geht. Freilauf ist ein Eno Trial. Bremse vorne ist die Marta und hinten die HS33. Ansonsten alles standardmäßig.
> Bei Interesse gibts auch Bilder, einfach per PN anschreiben.
> 
> Edit: Keine Risse, keine Dellen, nur Kratzer.



Immernoch vorhanden. Preis VHB


----------



## kingpin18 (4. März 2009)

Meine Hope Trial ist Verkauft.


----------



## raphael731 (4. März 2009)

OK,1500eruo!!!!!!



raphael731 schrieb:


> hello
> I want to sell a  new ECHO sl 09team 20bike + full new 09SL with Titanium parts!
> 09 sl team frame
> the freewheel is worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (4. März 2009)

_*verkaufe lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in schwarz, 3monate alt, guter zustand

30â¬ + 6,90â¬ versand
*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faik (5. März 2009)

Bin nich sicher ob an sowas noch Bedarf besteht aber verkaufe mein altes Monty B-219 

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/1817/dsc00856.jpg

es ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste steht aber dafür noch gut da und nen Ersatzschlauch und einen satz Original Monty Bremsklötze gibts noch dazu.

Ich muss das Bike nicht umbedingt abgeben bei mir wird es nur leider selten gefahren deswegen einfach angebote machen was ihr dafür noch ausgeben würdet...

bei Fragen oder wen ihr mehr Bilder sehen wollt einfach ne PN 

Gruss Faik


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. März 2009)

Habe bei Interesse Ersatzteile fÃ¼r einen Monty Freilauf (Klinken, Federn) abzugeben.

Martin


----------



## Rubelnaldo (5. März 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Ich verkaufe meine *Koxx Forxx* Gabel. 
Sie stammt aus meinem Koxx das ich Ende letzen Sommer neu gekauft habe. Gabel ist tip top in Schuss und hat nur n paar kleine Kratzer. Hat ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme für 180, bzw. 190er Scheiben und ist so steiff wie die Latte von Rocco Siffredi!! 
Gabelschaft habe ich nicht gekürzt. *Fotos folgen noch*!! 

Neupreis: 195
Verkauf: 90

Bei Interesse am besten Mail an [email protected]


----------



## dane08 (5. März 2009)

*update: alles was unten steht+ ein 08er hoffmann 20er + passende nabe und hs33 mit 04er griff und rb hebel.
zusammen fÃ¼r vhb 480â¬
ohne das unten 350â¬
geo vom rahmen: radstand 1000, tretlager +65/+55, 350er kettenstreben 71Â° steuerwinkel
*
monty 221 pro rahmen , die oberen gewinde der hs 33 aufnahme sind eine
gewinde nr grÃ¶Ãer 40â¬
monty 221 ti vorbau 45â¬
221pro kurbeln 10â¬
monty 221 pro vorbau 10â¬
221 pro hr felge 10 â¬
20er viz hr felge, silber 15â¬
echo lite gabel 40â¬
try all oversize riser , entfÃ¤rbt 20â¬
rb hedel (nur der hebel) hab den lackiert und wieder abgeschliffen, sieht n bischen merkwÃ¼rdig aus funktioniert aber einwandfrei 10â¬
alles zusammen fÃ¼r 130â¬+ versand (weiss noch nicht genau wie viel das kostet)
alle preise sind + ca. 5â¬ versand

mehr infos per pm
und bilder gibts per mail[/QUOTE]


----------



## liltrialer (5. März 2009)

... 





liltrialer schrieb:


> so verkaufe immernoch folgende sachen:
> 
> 
> adapter von 4punkt auf v-brake fast neu nur 2-3 tage gebraucht...20
> ...


----------



## ecols (5. März 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich verkaufe meine *Koxx Forxx* Gabel.
> Sie stammt aus meinem Koxx das ich Ende letzen Sommer neu gekauft habe. Gabel ist tip top in Schuss und hat nur n paar kleine Kratzer. Hat ne Scheibenbremsaufnahme für 180, bzw. 190er Scheiben und ist so steiff wie die Latte von Rocco Siffredi!!
> Gabelschaft habe ich nicht gekürzt. *Fotos folgen noch*!!
> ...



26"? dann hätte ich interesse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. März 2009)

ja ist ne 26"


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. März 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> 26"? dann hätte ich interesse..



Ach ja, hätte mal die Größe dazuschreiben können  Ja, ist ne 26er. Ich mach gleich mal n Foto und lade es hoch!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. März 2009)

So, hier die Fotos. Kralle ist natürlich noch drin. 













große Fotos sind noch in meinem Profil!


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

verkaufe: 
vinco derangboy rahmen 1085mm radstand
1 jahr gefahren keine dellen nur leichte kratzer
für 250euro
bei interesse PM!


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

verkaufe:
Chris King HR-Nabe (32 loch), ohne diskaufnahme
1 Jahr gefahren für 250euro

bei interesse PM


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

jetzt aber wirklich


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

verkaufe:

monty vorbau 20° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
und BT vorbau 10° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
beides neuwertig kaum gefahren!

 15 euro pro stück

bei interesse PM


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> monty vorbau 20° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> und BT vorbau 10° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> ...



so jetzt besser......


----------



## biketrialer (6. März 2009)

verkaufe laufräder:

Hinterradfelge 47mm mit chris kingnabe 32 speichen, 
neuwertig für 350 euro

Vorderradfelge (echo) mit american classic disk-nabe 32 speichen, neuwertig für 100 euro

bei interesse PM


----------



## chriwi24 (6. März 2009)

Verkaufe ein MONTY TI 2007

Folgende Daten:

TI 2007 Parts wie sie am Monty TI 2007 verbaut waren:

TI bodenplatte
TI tretlager
TI vorbau
TI lenker
TI naben
TI steuersatz
TI Rahmen (kleine beule am oberrohr und die üblichen kratzer die halt nicht ausbleiben, nix verbogen oder gerissen)


Fast Neue Hope scheibenbremse hinten(vor kurzem nachgekauft) + Ersatzteile
Fast neue Try All Felge hinten
Alex Felge vorne

Nachträglich ausgetauscht ergänzt:

Freilauf ENO TRIAL 18 Z. immer gut gepflegt
Echo Kurbeln (diese sind stabiler, ich lege aber auch 1 paar fast neue TI Kurbeln von Monty dabei)
Vorderbremse HS33 (oder wahlweise Magura July ohne Beläge)

800  VHB

Bilder folgen.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwi24 (6. März 2009)

Verkafue eine Magura Marta SL mit 2 Brems Scheiben gekauft 2008.
Zustand: wenig gebraucht voll funktionsfähig
Farbe: Silber ALU

Macht mir ein Angebot. Neupreis war ca. 300 

Gruß, Christian


----------



## dirk_diggler (6. März 2009)

Beides noch immer zu haben..  



dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe noch ein hinteres Laufrad
> 
> ...



Oder gleich mich anmailen: [email protected]


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> *update: alles was unten steht+ ein 08er hoffmann 20er + passende nabe und hs33 mit 04er griff und rb hebel.
> zusammen für vhb 480
> ohne das unten 350
> geo vom rahmen: radstand 1000, tretlager +65/+55, 350er kettenstreben 71° steuerwinkel
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*Verkauft*

ab jetzt gibts nurnoch den pro rahmen und die 04erhss3 rb hebel kreuzung


----------



## fuerstpueckler (7. März 2009)

Moin Moin!

Verkaufe mein 26" Edeltrial!

Rahmen: Adamant A1 long oder/und GU Typhoon long
Gabel: Echo Urban mit Disc und 4 Punktaufnahme 
Laufrad vorne: Adamant Nabe mit Trialtech Felgenring in Schwarz
Laufrad hinten: 
Chris King Nabe mit Echo Urban Felgenring leicht das, 1x geflext in schwarz

Bremsen: Marta SL mit Carbonhebel und fast neue HS33 in Schwarz, Viz Carbon 4Loch Brakebooster und Adamant Halteschellen in grün
Kurbeln: Monty 221 Pro mit Czar Rockring grün und Neon Ritzel 18T
Tretlager: FSA Platinum
Lenker: Echo Urban schwarz oder silber mit Echo Griffen in Grün
DMR Tension Seeker 2 Kettenspanner
Cane Creek Steuersatz
Echo Vorbau
TryAll Reifen 

Bike ist im guten Zustand, der Adamant Rahmen hat nee Beule im Oberrohr, Felgen haben leichten Höhenschlag, ist aber beides nichts wildes. Sonst halt normale Gebrauchsspuren.

Preis ist VHB, macht mal gute Angebote oder tausche auch gegen schönen 20".

Bilder kann ich euch per Mail schicken, also schreibt mir am besten gleich eure Mailadresse mit!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2009)

Habe eine Vorderradnabe abzugeben:
Echo
-32Â°
-Lager in Ordung
-auf den Bildern nur etwas schmutzig 
-Guter, gebrauchter Zustand.

29,99â¬ ink. Versand.








Martin


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (8. März 2009)

noch da:

lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in schwarz, 3monate alt, guter zustand

30 + 6,90 versand


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> Chris King HR-Nabe (32 loch), ohne diskaufnahme
> 1 Jahr gefahren für 250euro
> 
> bei interesse PM




bei 250 neupreis? (bei normalen dollarkurs eher 230)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2009)

Kommende Woche gebe ich meinen alten Monty Freilauf ab, den ich jetzt an die zwei Jahre habe (gekauft kurz nachdem er erschienen ist)

Monty Freilauf, Daten im Internet nachsehbar.
-72 Einrastpunkte
*-Klinken/Federn voll in Takt!* 
-Er rutscht nicht durch, knackt wenn es hoch kommt 2 mal im Monat, also noch wunderbar
-Fahre ihn nochimmer anstandslos

*Keinerlei Garantie gebe ich, aber wie gesagt ich fahre ihn sogar momentan noch ohne Beschwerden in normalem Betrieb (Foto)*


ABER:
Die Lager laufen langsam nichtmehr so toll, der Freilauf ist schwergÃ¤ngig. Mit genÃ¼gend Kettenspannung merkt man das aber eig. nicht. Merkt man nur, wenn man ihn per Hand dreht.
Idealerweise fahrbar an 20" und RÃ¤dern mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, da fÃ¤llt schwergÃ¤ngigkeit kaum ins Gewicht.

Verkaufe ihn, weil ich einen neuen Monty bestellt habe.

19,99 â¬  ink. Versand.    (Mitterweile kostet der ja anstatt 39â¬ schon um die 50â¬ )




Martin


----------



## Benzman22 (8. März 2009)

PREISUPDATE

verkaufe lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in silber ein halbes jahr alt guter zustand

35 incl. versand

Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm Lenkerbreite 72cm. Gewicht 305gr. schwarz ebenfalls ca ein halbes jahr alt

30 incl. versand

beide lenker ohne dellen oder risse nur die üblichen gebrauchsspuren der vorbauklemmung

gruß basti  interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. März 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Leckerli von mir auf Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140306588795


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe laufräder:
> 
> Hinterradfelge 47mm mit chris kingnabe 32 speichen,
> neuwertig für 350 euro
> ...



das hintere laufrad gibts jetzt für 200euro und das für vorne für 50uero


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> monty vorbau 20° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> und BT vorbau 10° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> ...



preissenkung: 10 euro pro stück


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> Chris King HR-Nabe (32 loch), ohne diskaufnahme
> 1 Jahr gefahren für 250euro
> 
> bei interesse PM




preissenkung: die nabe gibts für 175euro


----------



## biketrialer (10. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> vinco derangboy rahmen 1085mm radstand
> 1 jahr gefahren keine dellen nur leichte kratzer
> für 250euro
> bei interesse PM!



preissenkung auf 215euro!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe eine Vorderradnabe abzugeben:
> Echo
> -32Â°
> -Lager in Ordung
> ...



25 fest ink. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2009)

Diese habe ich auch noch:



32Â°
-Auf dem Bild in Neuzustand (datum stimmt dennoch ich), wurde aber gut gefahren und hat auch schon gute Spuren vom Umspeichen.
-Alle Gewinde in Takt und nichts rundgedreht/durchgedreht

Gibt es fÃ¼r 39!â¬ Ink. Versand (Neupreis 70)


----------



## Stonedbob (10. März 2009)

so leut ich starte noch einen versuch!..26" gu typhoon rahmen..1 jahr gefahren...nur leichte gebrauchspuren auf ersten blick kaum sichtbar!..dazu echo vorbau...145mm 20° adamant lenker und eine cannondale p-bone!..250,-
nice greedz


----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe laufräder:
> 
> Hinterradfelge 47mm mit chris kingnabe 32 speichen,
> neuwertig für 350 euro
> ...



verkauft


----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> Monty vorbau 20° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> und bt vorbau 10° 100mm (31,6mm lenkerklemmung)
> ...




verkauft


----------



## hst_trialer (13. März 2009)

biete 2 NobbyNic

26x2,25   -->  12â¬
26x2,4   -->  15â¬

reifen sind sehr leicht und noch sehr gut profiliert.
bei bedarf auch bilder
bei interesse einfach ne PN


----------



## dane08 (13. März 2009)

hab immernoch folgendes im angebot:
221 pro rahmen
04erhss3 rb hebel kreuzung


----------



## Flexi (13. März 2009)

moin jungs,
ich hab noch folgendes im angebot:
-univega tr676 rahmen mit gabel 120
-einen satz noch brauchbare maxxis reifen 30
-einen satz alex felgen erst 2mal geflext (HR)  40
die preise sind verhandelbar.
Gruß Felix


----------



## LBC (14. März 2009)

Verkaufe Try-all Laufrad komplett. Mit Koxx singlespeed und drei zusätzlichen ritzel 15,16,18  Zahn. Deore Nabe mit schnellspanner, das montierte Ritzel ist ein 15 Zahn.
Die Felge ist 1 mal geflext worden und hat einen leichten höhenschlag, kein achter.
Felgenbreite ist 41mm. Preis VB.


----------



## LBC (14. März 2009)

Verkaufe Jet-Set Felge. 32 Loch, 47mm breite, 700gr. Geflext kein höchenschlag kein achter. Preis VB.


----------



## LBC (14. März 2009)

Verkaufe XTR Bremshebel neu. Preis VB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (14. März 2009)

Verkaufe neue KHE Halflink kette. Preis 20 Euro.


----------



## DirtMTB (14. März 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> !!Preisupdate!!



15 â¬ inkl. Versand!!






40 alles inkl...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe eine Vorderradnabe abzugeben:
> Echo
> -32Â°
> -Lager in Ordung
> ...



20 ink. Versand.. jetzt aber fest.


----------



## biketrialer (15. März 2009)

verkaufe:

Try all Nuc vorbau 125mm 25° für 15 euro
Try all lenker punching bar für 20 euro, lenker hat leichte kratzer
Try all kurbeln ISIS 175mm inkl. try all rockring für 30 euro

Teile sind alle neuwertig!

bei interesse PM


----------



## dirk_diggler (15. März 2009)

noch immer zu haben: 



dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe noch ein hinteres Laufrad
> 
> ...


----------



## biketrialer (15. März 2009)

verkaufe: 

derang boy rahmen für 200euro inkl. versand
leichte kratzer, keine dellen

chris king nabe 32 speichen, 1 jahr lang gefahren für 130 euro inkl. versand


bei interesse PM


----------



## liltrialer (15. März 2009)

verkaufe immernoch avid gial7 bremsanlage fÃ¼r 25â¬ inkl. linearslick schwarz...









v-brake adapter sogut wie neu...19â¬





truvativ vorbau fÃ¼r nur 7â¬


----------



## siede. (15. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> Try all Nuc vorbau 125mm 25° für 15 euro
> Try all lenker punching bar für 20 euro, lenker hat leichte kratzer
> ...


hast ne pm


----------



## biketrialer (15. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> Try all nuc vorbau 125mm 25° für 15 euro
> try all lenker punching bar für 20 euro, lenker hat leichte kratzer
> ...




kurbeln, vorbau und rockring sind verkauft!

Lenker ist noch zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (15. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> derang boy rahmen für 200euro inkl. versand
> leichte kratzer, keine dellen
> ...



CHRIS KING NABE IST VERKAUFT!!

RAHMEN iST NOCH ZU HABEN


----------



## bike 20 (15. März 2009)

Verkaufe 4 Monate lang gefahrenen Czar 26zoll short 2008 Rahmen. 
Bei intersse gibt es Bilder.


----------



## raphael731 (16. März 2009)

hello
I want to sell a new ECHO sl 09team 20bike + full new 09SL with Titanium parts! 
09 sl team frame
the freewheel is worldcat 108!
just 8.65 kg ( with booster)

more pic in here:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362


I would like to take 1449euro for it.
any question,mail me please!
PS:Bike in Herne germany!
[email protected]
thanks!


----------



## biketrialer (16. März 2009)

verkaufe:
vinco derang boy rahmen (ausfallenden nach unten) radstand 1085mm inkl. steuersatz und 122mm ISIS tretlager für 190 euro inkl. versand, keine dellen, 1 jahr gefahren, leichte kratzer; 
mehr bilder gibt auf anfrage per email


verkaufe:
lenker try all punching in schwarz für 30 euro inkl. versand (lenker hat nur ganz leichte kratzer von der bremshebeldemontage)


----------



## biketrialer (16. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> Vinco derang boy rahmen (ausfallenden nach unten) radstand 1085mm inkl. Steuersatz und 122mm isis tretlager für 190 euro inkl. Versand, keine dellen, 1 jahr gefahren, leichte kratzer;
> mehr bilder gibt auf anfrage per email
> 
> ...



beides ist verkauft!!


----------



## konrad (17. März 2009)

ein paar sachen zum verÃ¤uÃern:

HR:VIZ nabe,try-all felge,Miche bahnritzel 15Z+Trialtechritzel 15z+Trialtech freilauf-spacerset-70â¬ inkl. versand







Echo Lenker,740mm,3 Monate gefahren-30â¬ inkl. versand




bei interesse-> PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (17. März 2009)

Verkaufe neue Echo SL 20" Gabel.
War ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. März 2009)

Verkaufe einen Koxx Hydroxx II MTB Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen komplett NEU!

Ich habe wegen der Optik und aus Gewichtsgründen den Discmount am Ausfallende durch einen erfahrenen Rahmenbauer aus Pforzheim abfräsen lassen und die offene Stelle dann durch einen Lackierer wieder klarlacken lassen. Die Maßnahme hat keine Auswirkung auf die Funktion oder die Haltbarkeit und wird vom Koxx Team wie z.B. Vincent oder Gilles genau gleich betrieben. Der Rahmen ist der absolute Kult durch die vielen Siege von Gilles die er auf dem Vorgängermodell eingefahren hat. Das Rad ist bei Koxx gerade schon wieder ausverkauft. Das Hydroxx ist der Rahmen der wirklich keine Probleme macht. Gilles ist das erste Hydroxx 2 Jahre ohne Bruch gefahren!

Ich verkaufe den neuen Rahmen für 550 Euro inkl. Versand. Bei Fragen PN.


----------



## glotz (18. März 2009)

wenn ich das letzte Bild sehe bekomme ich hunger aber nur weil ich weiss wo es aufgenommen wurde


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. März 2009)

immer noch zu haben: onza carbon riser 28"  (71cm)
er wurde von ali c persönlich von 74 auf 71cm gekürzt, da die nicht mehr vorrätig waren. Ich baute ihn an, um nach kurzer Probefahrt festzustellen, dass die Kombination Vorbau/Lenker nicht gut war. Überwiesen habe ich 96 nach England. Weitere Info´s gibt´s hier: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10251





bitte um annehmbare Angebote!
grüße,
Björn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2009)

1 1/8" Standard Konus-Steuersatz nicht industriegelagert aber dafÃ¼r nagelneu und noch nie verbaut gewesen-vollstÃ¤ndig! 10,-


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. März 2009)

sebi, würde mich mal interressieren warum du dieses schmuckstück verkaufst.^^


----------



## DirtMTB (18. März 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> 15  inkl. Versand!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hebel ist verkauft!!

Preis für das Avid BB7 rundum glücklich Angebot 35 alles inkl.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (19. März 2009)

noch da:

lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in schwarz, 3monate alt, guter zustand

*30â¬  inkl. versand*


----------



## Benzman22 (19. März 2009)

PREISUPDATE

verkaufe lenker Try All "Punching" 31.8mm breite 72cm. Gewicht 270gr in silber ein halbes jahr alt guter zustand

30 incl. versand

Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm Lenkerbreite 72cm. Gewicht 305gr. schwarz ebenfalls ca ein halbes jahr alt

30 incl. versand

beide lenker ohne dellen oder risse nur die üblichen gebrauchsspuren der vorbauklemmung

gruß basti interesse PM


----------



## MnD-Echo (19. März 2009)

Servus,

verkaufe mein Adamant A2. Bin es ca. 1,5Jahre gefahren . Radstand 1092 und tretlager hat +55mm.

Rahmen:   Adamant A2.
Gabel: :      Echo control (vbrake+disk mount)
Felgen: vorne Try-All, hinten Echo
Nabe: vorne Echo disc, hinten Try-All 'H' +15T 
Reifen: vorne  Maxxis Ignitor  2.10,  hinten Continental Diesel  2.5
Lenker:    Truvativ Holzfeller DH-Risebar (oder Try-All Punching 31.8mm/72cm./270gr) 
Vorbau:  TryAll 130x20
Crankset: Freilaufritzel Try-All, Pedale Welgo Magnesium, Kurbeln: Echo, Rockring: Echo, BB: V!Z
Bremshebel:   XTR+Nokon cable
Bremsen.:vorne  AVID BB7, hinten AVID SD7 + Coust pads



 

 

 



700 Euro incl. Versand.

Bei Interesse am besten per E-Mail [email protected], oder pm melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (19. März 2009)

Ich verkaufe:

Rahmen:
FLD-662 Trial/Dirt Rahmen wie er auf ebay zu finden ist, silber
Das Teil ist nagelneu und wurde nie benutzt! 
Für V-Brake
NP: 99,00 Euro

Gabel:
FLD-555, silber
ebenfalls unbenutzt und für V-Brake. 
NP: 27,90 Euro

Bilder von Rahmen und Gabel sind auf http://stores.ebay.de/Fahrradteilehandel zu finden. Da die Teile zur Zeit bei mir im Büro liegen kann ich keine eigenen machen. Falls dies gewünscht ist, lässt sich das aber nachholen.

Kurbeln: 
FSA Maximus DH Kurbelkit, 170mm, Alubashguard/32/22, schwarz, ISIS
ebenfalls neu und unbenutzt
NP: 29,90 EUR (waren/sind bei Hibike.de im Angebot)

Bilder zur Kurbel gibt's bei Hibike:
http://www2.hibike.de/?method=m_product&productID=382fd15fad84718b4ae63f3c4e50f9e9



Die Teile sollten vor Monaten die Grudlage für mein erstes Trialbike sein, aber da ich mich dann doch für ein gebrauchtes Adamant A1 entschieden, lagern sie seitdem im Büro.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. März 2009)

lenker TRY ALL PUNCHING ist verkauft.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

verkaufe mein 20 (Hoffmann The Answer IBS) von letzter Saison.

Geometrie:

Radstand: 1010mm
Kettenstreben: 360mm
Tretlagerhöhe: +50mm

Besonderheiten:
Excenter Ausfallenden
IBS (Integrated Brake System)

Kettenstreben sind etwas zerdellt, aber sonst ist das Rad Top in schuss.
Neuer Hinterradreifen(Maxxis Creepy Crawler) und Griffe (Syntace Mono) sind montiert.

Preis: 950 VHB

Bilder:























Bei Interesse am besten Email an: [email protected] oder pn.

gruß
Matze


----------



## chriwi24 (21. März 2009)

Immer noch zu haben:

Verkaufe ein MONTY TI 2007

Folgende Daten:

TI 2007 Parts wie sie am Monty TI 2007 verbaut waren:

TI bodenplatte
TI tretlager
TI vorbau
TI lenker
TI naben
TI steuersatz
TI Rahmen (kleine beule am oberrohr und die Ã¼blichen kratzer die halt nicht ausbleiben, nix verbogen oder gerissen) Lack teilweise etwas abgeplatzt.


Fast Neue Hope scheibenbremse hinten(vor kurzem nachgekauft) + Ersatzteile
Fast neue Try All Felge hinten
Alex Felge vorne

NachtrÃ¤glich ausgetauscht am bike:

Freilauf ENO TRIAL 18 Z. immer gut gepflegt
Echo Kurbeln (diese sind stabiler, ich lege aber auch 1 paar fast neue TI Kurbeln von Monty dabei)
Vorderbremse HS33 (oder wahlweise Magura July ohne BelÃ¤ge)

700 â¬ VHB

Tausche auch gegen 26" Trial Bike!!!

Bilder:

Als gepacktes rar Archiv zum download in hoher  AuflÃ¶sung<<<  


































Kontakt:
email: [email protected]
oder ICQ:  255585761



GruÃ, Christian


----------



## trialstyleBLN (21. März 2009)

welche länge haben die kurbeln sind sie für freilaufritzel 
und was solln sie kosten 
welche farbe


----------



## trialstyleBLN (21. März 2009)

ich interessiere mich für deine kurbeln mit ritzel 
wieviel einrast punkte hat das ritzel


----------



## trialstyleBLN (21. März 2009)

die will ich haben wenns zwei sind


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2009)

Hallo!? Spontankauf!? 15â¬ ink. Versand!


----------



## tha_joe (21. März 2009)

Verkaufe ein paar Reifen:
2x Tioga Factory DH 2.10 (einer benutzt, der andere Reifen neu)
1x Tioga Factory DH 2.50 (leicht benutzt und an der Seite gecuttet, weil er sonst nicht in den Rahmen passt, baut extrem hoch und breit)

Ich find es sind coole Reifen, hatte aber gerade die Chance günstig an Contis zu kommen, deshalb verticke ich sie.

Alles zusammen für *33 Euro incl Versand*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2009)

1x Julie Sattel, 1x Clara Sattel.
Liegen hier schon Ewigkeiten rum, haben aber mal funktioniert. Habe keinerlei Daten zu ihnen. Im Juliesattel sind noch ein paar BelÃ¤ge, die man aber denke ich mal wegschmeiÃen kann. Beide etwas schmutzig


----------



## DirtMTB (22. März 2009)

immer noch zu haben für 35 inkl. Versand


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. März 2009)

Moin Jungs verkaufe mein Hydroxx II 26"
das ding is 2,5Monate gefahren worden, und ein wettkampf in bremen.
normale Gebrauchsspuren, aba noch mega gut in schuss.....klar nicht mal n viertel jahr alt.
VK is 2099â¬
VHB: 1500â¬

hier ein bild. aba nicht von meinem. habe conti reifen und syntace lenker vorbau kombi und schwarze felgen. stelle die tage auchn bild von mienem jhier rein.





wer intresse hat: [email protected]

verkaufe das teil eigentlich nur aus sponsoring grÃ¼nden und es nicht mehr fahren "darf"
sonst echtn geschoss das hydroxx und wiegt ohne viele tuning nur 9,3kg.........

Max


----------



## raphael731 (23. März 2009)

hallo zusammen
verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.

Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
Insgesamt wiegt es 8,65 kg 

Hier sind weitere bilder :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362


habe mein preis nochmal veraendert und haette gerne 1399 euro dafuer. bei interesse einfach melden.
[email protected]


----------



## trialstyleBLN (23. März 2009)

würde mich für einzel teile interessieren


----------



## trialstyleBLN (23. März 2009)

würde mich für einzel teile interessieren 





raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (23. März 2009)

me too !


----------



## raphael731 (23. März 2009)

wuerde auch einzelne teile verkaufen. schreibt mir einfach ne mail mit nem angebot


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. März 2009)

Hey liebe Community ,

ich will hier meinen Laufradsatz anbieten , es handelt sich um Tryall felgen 20" in Neon Gelb

Vorderrad:
-normale Disknabe von Tryall
-normale Speichen und Nippel
-Tryall Felgenring 6-7 mal geflext // Zwei Löcher eckig gepfeilt (mangel an zeit)
-Tesafilm statt Felgenband.

Das Ding dreht sich einwandfrei und wurde 6 Monate benutzt.

Hinterrad:
-Leichte Hinterrad Nabe Tryall "H"
-Speichen und Nippel ebenfalls von Jan.
-Felgenring Tryall : 7-8 mal geflext.
-Leichtes Felgenband.

Schrauben und Abstandhülsen werden natürlich mitgeschickt.
Dazu muss ich sagen die LR haben beide einen Leichten Seitenschlag der sich Absolut im normalen Bereich hält. Ich bin fahre die dinger schon seid 6 Monaten, in die Hinterradflanke hab ich versehentlich einmal mit der Flex reingesemmelt weil ich unwachsam war ist halt nur ein kleiner Schlitz, der schon seid 4 Monaten da ist und nichts an der Stabilität tut 
Die Laufräder vertragen noch einiges an Flexung und können auch noch ne Weile gefahren werden, machen einfach nicht schlapp die dinger 

Ich werde die LR NUR zusammen verkaufen, wobei dies auch erst in 2-3 Wochen und sie in der Zeit noch von mir gefahren werden. 

Bilder sind im Album, wer mehr haben möchte schreibt mir ne Pm


----------



## Markustrial (23. März 2009)

Verkaufe mein 20" Monty Kamel.

Ist ein Jahr gefahren wurden, Rad hat keine Dellen, dafür ein paar Kratzer.
Habe einen neuen Reifen hinten und neue Lenkergriffe.

Preis wäre 850 Euronen.

Bei Interesse einfach mail an [email protected] oder pn

Gruß Markus


----------



## Benzman22 (23. März 2009)

PREISUPDATE


Lenker Echo Urban 31.8mm Lenkerbreite 72cm. Gewicht 305gr. schwarz ebenfalls ca ein halbes jahr alt

27 incl. versand

lenker ohne dellen oder risse nur die üblichen gebrauchsspuren der vorbauklemmung

gruß basti interesse PM


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. März 2009)

-=:trialsmax:=- schrieb:


> moin jungs verkaufe mein hydroxx ii 26"
> das ding is 2,5monate gefahren worden, und ein wettkampf in bremen.
> Normale gebrauchsspuren, aba noch mega gut in schuss.....klar nicht mal n viertel jahr alt.
> Vk is 2099
> ...




sold


----------



## AcaPulco (25. März 2009)

Ich hab hier noch n altes blaues Neon rumliegen, wers will, soll sich melden. Also nur den Rahmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2009)

Wer was aus Magnesium zum Basteln und Ausprobieren haben will, der soll gefÃ¤lligst die dummen Teile hier kaufen, die verstauben zu sehr!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 1x Julie Sattel, 1x Clara Sattel.
> Liegen hier schon Ewigkeiten rum, haben aber mal funktioniert. Habe keinerlei Daten zu ihnen. Im Juliesattel sind noch ein paar BelÃ¤ge, die man aber denke ich mal wegschmeiÃen kann. Beide etwas schmutzig



10ner ink. Versand fÃ¼r beide zusammmen.

Genauso die Pedale ein Post Ã¼ber mir, nur fÃ¼r euch


----------



## trialstyleBLN (26. März 2009)

interessiere mich sehr für den rahmen was soll erkosten 


raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialstyleBLN (26. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch n altes blaues Neon rumliegen, wers will, soll sich melden. Also nur den Rahmen.


was solls denn mkosten und bilder würde ich mir gern ansehen


----------



## AcaPulco (26. März 2009)

Hab ich vergessen: Is n 26" Neon... nur zur info... Bilder mach ich bald/gleich


----------



## LBC (26. März 2009)

noch zu haben 50 Euro inkl. versand


LBC schrieb:


> Verkaufe Try-all Laufrad komplett. Mit Koxx singlespeed und drei zusätzlichen ritzel 15,16,18  Zahn. Deore Nabe mit schnellspanner, das montierte Ritzel ist ein 15 Zahn.
> Die Felge ist 1 mal geflext worden und hat einen leichten höhenschlag, kein achter.
> Felgenbreite ist 41mm.


----------



## AcaPulco (26. März 2009)

So hier mal bilder... Kratzer sind drin ja... wie soll man sonst was lernen ohne fehlversuche. Dellen nich, hab ich extra geschaut. Hab den nich lang gefahren den rahmen. Das Innnenlager lass ich dreist einfach mal drin... Die Steuersatzschalen auch...

Für Preisvorschläge bin ich offen!


----------



## Hebo 13 (27. März 2009)

Hi hÃ¤tt hier noch ein Koxx Trick von 06 
mit folgenden Teilen: 
Felgen Try All geflext 
Pads Try All rot und braun 
Bremse HR und VR HS33 mit gekÃ¼rzten Hebeln sind oben schwarz aber leider durch den Handschuh unten schon wieder silber 
Vorbau Try All 
Lenker Try All Punching bloÃ etwas Ã¤lter 
Griffe Sunline
Gabel Monty 219 stahl HS33 only 
Rahmen Koxx Trick
Bereifung HR und VR Maxxis Creepy Crawler 
Kette KMC 710 
Freilauf ACS 18 Z. 
Ritzel Schraubritzel Trialtech 12 Z.

Spuren sind die Ã¼blichen Gebrauchsspuren im unterrohr ist noch ein groÃer Kratzer sonst keine Dellen.  


Schutzplatte ist komplett neu und ungefahren da die alte zerbrochen ist. 
Preis wÃ¤re so bei 500â¬ VHB


----------



## MnD-Echo (27. März 2009)

MnD-Echo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> verkaufe mein Adamant A2. Bin es ca. 1,5Jahre gefahren . Radstand 1092 und tretlager hat +55mm.
> 
> ...



noch immer zu haben
der Preis sinkt bis 650 eur


----------



## chriwi24 (27. März 2009)

*PREISUPDATE: 600 und weg

Oder tausch gegen 26"*




chriwi24 schrieb:


> Immer noch zu haben:
> 
> Verkaufe ein MONTY 221 TI 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## biketrialer (29. März 2009)

verkaufe:
try all nuc vorbau 150mm 30° silber für 30euro, neuwertig!!

74kingz kettenspanner (für kasettennabe hinten) für 20euro, 1 jahr gefahren

bei interesse PM


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. März 2009)

*Also 500 inkl. Versand !!! *


sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen Koxx Hydroxx II MTB Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen komplett NEU!
> 
> Ich habe wegen der Optik und aus Gewichtsgründen den Discmount am Ausfallende durch einen erfahrenen Rahmenbauer aus Pforzheim abfräsen lassen und die offene Stelle dann durch einen Lackierer wieder klarlacken lassen. Die Maßnahme hat keine Auswirkung auf die Funktion oder die Haltbarkeit und wird vom Koxx Team wie z.B. Vincent oder Gilles genau gleich betrieben. Der Rahmen ist der absolute Kult durch die vielen Siege von Gilles die er auf dem Vorgängermodell eingefahren hat. Das Rad ist bei Koxx gerade schon wieder ausverkauft. Das Hydroxx ist der Rahmen der wirklich keine Probleme macht. Gilles ist das erste Hydroxx 2 Jahre ohne Bruch gefahren!
> 
> Ich verkaufe den neuen Rahmen für 550 Euro inkl. Versand. Bei Fragen PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (29. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe folgendes Bike:
06 czar 
mit 
czar ivan Rahmen, ECHO Gabel, TRYALL Lenker und Vorbau, ECHO Naben, DOB Felgen,ZOO Kurbeln...HOPE disc &MAGURA hs33 Bremsen,TRYALL Reifen

Das Rad ist noch sehr neu. Bin es nur drei Monate gefahren. Freilaufritzel, Bremsbelaege HR-Nabe und Ritzel sind komplett neu. An den Kurbel gibt einige Kratzer.
Bei Interesse schicke ich gerne weitere Bilder

VHB 1100 Euro

MfG


----------



## chriwi24 (29. März 2009)

Jetzt bei Ebay zu haben: Verkaufe ein MONTY 221 TI 2007

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...58143&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


Immer noch zu haben:

Verkaufe ein MONTY 221 TI 2007

Folgende Daten:

TI 2007 Parts wie sie am Monty TI 2007 verbaut waren:

TI bodenplatte
TI tretlager
TI vorbau
TI lenker
TI naben
TI steuersatz
TI Rahmen (kleine beule am oberrohr und die üblichen kratzer die halt nicht ausbleiben, nix verbogen oder gerissen) Lack teilweise etwas abgeplatzt.


Fast Neue Hope scheibenbremse hinten(vor kurzem nachgekauft) + Ersatzteile
Fast neue Try All Felge hinten
Alex Felge vorne

Nachträglich ausgetauscht am bike:

Freilauf ENO TRIAL 18 Z. immer gut gepflegt
Echo Kurbeln (diese sind stabiler, ich lege aber auch 1 paar fast neue TI Kurbeln von Monty dabei)
Vorderbremse HS33 (oder wahlweise Magura July ohne Beläge)




Gruß, Christian


----------



## biketrialer (30. März 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> try all nuc vorbau 150mm 30° silber für 30euro, neuwertig!!
> 
> 74kingz kettenspanner (für kasettennabe hinten) für 20euro, 1 jahr gefahren
> ...




Vorbau verkauft!!


----------



## biketrialer (30. März 2009)

SONDERANGEBOT:

kingz kettenspanner (für Kasettennabe hinten) für 18 euro
1 jahr gefahren, ideal als kettenspanner bei freilaufnaben hinten!

bei interesse PM


----------



## chriwi24 (31. März 2009)

*Zu Verkaufen
*

Monty 221 Pro Rahmen, gebraucht,  ca 1,5 Jahre alt 120,00 
Monty 221 TI Kurbeln ISIS Aufnahme nur ein paar Wochen gefahren, Zustand, ein paar Kratzer an der rechten Kurbel. für 50   (NP 100)

Echo Rockring, für Freilauf vorne bis 18Z 10 

Monty Nabe hinten, 221 Pro, 36 Loch
Alu 6061, Konuslager abgedeckt, mit Discaufnahme, schwarz, Achsschrauben 
für 15 

Bilder auf anfrage


----------



## Fox-Rider93 (31. März 2009)

Verkaufen 2 Echo Lite 07 weil wir zu den Downhillern wechseln möchte..

Mein Kolleg und ich haben die Bikes im Oktober 07 direkt beim trialmarkt.de neu gekauft für ca. 1.500 und sind bisher immer so ein bissl auf der Straße rumgefahrn.

Keines der Bikes wurde im Wettbewerb gefahren. Kleine Kratzer aber keine ausgelutschten Bikes, wie zum Teil über mir sind..

Keine Risse. Auf einem der Bikes hat das Aluminium wegen hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Garage reagiert. Sind kleine weiße Flecken auf dem Rahmen, kann man sicherlich mit speziellem Mittel einfach abwaschen, kam aber nich dazu

Rahmen: Echo Lite 2007 - long (Radstand 1025mm)
Gabel: Echo Lite 4-Loch/Disk
Steuersatz und Vorbau von V!Z
Lenker: Adamant (Gold) 
Pedale: VP Doppelkäfig
Bremsen: Hinten HS33 (mit BrakeBooster und EinFingerHebel), vorne Magura Lousie 160mm

Sind beide in Silber/Gold, stehn da wie Neu (sieht man auch auf Bildern)
!

Hier noch paar Bilder (für mehr einfach Mailen):

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.038Ym29BGlq9HRwPx.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.03tlG6vog6uKLGpJy.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.03jzYOPtLbLMtFT8r.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.03s45sahOJrtBelzR.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.036Nc4YC2QNP4EIGH.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/thumb/30.03Rkh73OdWatZ4P0S.JPG


..realistischer Preis, und bitte nur ernstes Interesse:
[email protected]

gruß,
dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (1. April 2009)

Verkaufe diverse sachen... alles inkl. Versand
Stahlgabel Cromo = 10 â¬





Echo Control Booster = 15â¬ ist nen bischen dreckig (musste ich leicht abfeilen fÃ¼r die Gummi Queen)





Neuer Standard Bremshebel HS-33 = 7â¬



Wellgo Pedalen mit Schienbeinzerfleisch Garantie = 8â¬ sind nen bischen dreckig



und letzter Versuch .. BB7 fÃ¼r 35â¬ mit allem was auf dem Bild ist + original BelÃ¤ge (nur eingebremst)



GruÃ Jan


----------



## Benzman22 (1. April 2009)

Verkaufe neue Try All Handschuhe 2008


dünne, nahtfreier Griff-Fläche und Klettverschluß. Farbe schwarz.

nur einmal gefahren, hab sie mir auf den koxxdays gekauft weil ich meine vergessen hatte.

36 incl. versand

gruß basti


----------



## raphael731 (2. April 2009)

Also hier mein letztes Angebot: 1299 Euro. Falls sich keiner fuer das komplette Bike interessiert, verkaufe ich auch einzelne Teile.




raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## biketrialer (2. April 2009)

VERKAUFE:

try all nuc vorbau 125mm 25° für 30euro, neuwertig

Magura HS33 (bremshebel links) für 40euro, neuwertig

Magura Louise Vorderradbremse inkl. Scheibe 160mm (bremshebel links) für 50euro, neuwertig

Preise zzgl. versand

bei interesse PM


----------



## jan_hl (2. April 2009)

Ich hätte demnächst höchstwahrscheinlich ein *Marino* zu verkaufen:
- 24 Zoll
- Inspired Fourplay Geometrie
- weiß
- V-Brakes hinten

Hätte jemand Interesse? Preis weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal durchrechnen.


----------



## chriwi24 (2. April 2009)

Bis sonntag bei ebay Monty 221TI 2007: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=tab=Selling

*
Kurbeln sind verkauft*


chriwi24 schrieb:


> *Zu Verkaufen
> *
> 
> Monty 221 Pro Rahmen, gebraucht,  ca 1,5 Jahre alt 120,00 
> ...


----------



## biketrialer (2. April 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> SONDERANGEBOT:
> 
> kingz kettenspanner (für Kasettennabe hinten) für 18 euro
> 1 jahr gefahren, ideal als kettenspanner bei freilaufnaben hinten!
> ...




ist für 15 euro noch zuhaben


----------



## aufklebaer (2. April 2009)

Hallo 
ihr da drausen,ich hab ein ganz "seltenes" Angebot
und zwar einen Woodman Elite 26 zoll Rahmen.
Ist in einem top Zustand,nicht oft gefahren und 
bei Kauf gibt es Steuersatz(fsa) und bremsadapter mit dazu.
VHB setzt ich jetzt mal 250â¬ an aber da geht natÃ¼rlich noch was.
Mehr infos bekommt ihr natÃ¼rlich per Nachfrage oder das www is auch gut geschmÃ¼ckt mit Inforamtionen.Fotos gibt es natÃ¼rlich auch auf Anfrage.

MfG alex


----------



## ecols (3. April 2009)

Verkaufe meinen allerersten 26" Trialrahmen.. (Jetzt wo ich das so schreibe Ã¼berleg ichs mir nochmal.. 

Es ist ein Koxx Levelboss short, mit extra aufgeschweiÃtem VerstÃ¤rkungsblech am Steuerrohr (damals hat man da noch Material HIN statt weg..  und ist unzerstÃ¶rbar. 

NatÃ¼rlich hat er einige Kratzer und zwei (sehr kleine) Dellen im Unterrohr, wird aber vermutlich noch ewig halten.

Geometrie ist:

LÃ¤nge: 1040mm
KS:       385mm
BB:       +10mm

Also eher ne streetige Geo. Ist mit Schaltwerk fahrbar, da noch ZugÃ¶sen dran sind. Ein Titanschaltauge gibts dazu. 

Die Kurbeln, Innenlager und selbstgebastelter Rockring lege ich einfach mal dazu (verlangen kann cih fÃ¼r die eh nix mehr . Es sind leichte und unzerstÃ¶rbare Deore Hollowtech auf einem Octalinklager (ich glaube XT, weiÃ es aber nciht mehr genau).

Preis ist 120â¬ inkl Versand. Geeignet als Streettrial oder fÃ¼r nen AnfÃ¤nger. Vielleicht auch ne nette Alternative zu nem Darkhorst.














*VERKAUFT!*


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (3. April 2009)

_*Frame ist verkauft!!!*_



sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen Koxx Hydroxx II MTB Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen komplett NEU!
> 
> Ich habe wegen der Optik und aus Gewichtsgründen den Discmount am Ausfallende durch einen erfahrenen Rahmenbauer aus Pforzheim abfräsen lassen und die offene Stelle dann durch einen Lackierer wieder klarlacken lassen. Die Maßnahme hat keine Auswirkung auf die Funktion oder die Haltbarkeit und wird vom Koxx Team wie z.B. Vincent oder Gilles genau gleich betrieben. Der Rahmen ist der absolute Kult durch die vielen Siege von Gilles die er auf dem Vorgängermodell eingefahren hat. Das Rad ist bei Koxx gerade schon wieder ausverkauft. Das Hydroxx ist der Rahmen der wirklich keine Probleme macht. Gilles ist das erste Hydroxx 2 Jahre ohne Bruch gefahren!
> 
> Ich verkaufe den neuen Rahmen für 550 Euro inkl. Versand. Bei Fragen PN.


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (3. April 2009)

Preisupdate : 979Euro


Mr.Nice Guy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> verkaufe folgendes Bike:
> 06 czar
> mit
> ...


----------



## 221pr`v (3. April 2009)

Preisupdate --------> 50 â¬

HallÃ¶chen,

ich verkaufe meine Magura Marta fÃ¼r 60 â¬ + Versand (hoffe das ist ok)
zu den Details :
- Rechter Hebel inkl. Kratzer 
-ca 140 cm Leitung (lediglich grob mit Zollstock abgemessen)
-inkl. Scheibe und BremsbelÃ¤ge ( wurden 1/2 Jahr gefahren)

Nach dem EntlÃ¼ften durch den Fahrradladen hat sie allerdings nicht mehr so gut gezogen,ich vermute also das Ãl auf den BelÃ¤gen und der Scheibe ist, zusehen ist allerdings nichts.







Also wer detailliertere Bilder will bitte ne pm mit Mailaddy schicken.


----------



## chriwi24 (4. April 2009)

Monty 221 Pro Rahmen ab 1  bei ebay ab heute abend ab 23 uhr  bis Sonntag 23 Uhr

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150336843417


----------



## Eisbein (4. April 2009)

Ich hab einen neuen Conti Rubberqueen zu verkaufen. 

Es handelt sich hier bei um die verstÃ¤rke Version. Durchschlagschutz, StabilitÃ¤t ist besser als beim Maxxis Minion DH/R Dualply.
Bounce ist auch richtig gut. 

Kommen wir zum Gummi. Etwas weicher als die Black chilli mischung, aaaber viel weniger rollwiederstand als der Maxxis Minion 42a aus viele Erfahrungsberichten lies sich auch entnehmen das der verschleiss ebenfalls geringer ist als bei den weichen Maxxis.

Kurz um ein stabiler sehr griffiger Reifen mit besten rolleigenschaften. 

Ich biete das GerÃ¤t fÃ¼r 25euro + hermes versand an. NP ist i-was um die 40â¬ fÃ¼r die dicke version. 

Fragen? -> PN

Bilder Achja ich verkaufe nicht den mantel der Montiert ist, hab noch einen 2. der absulut ungefahren ist.


----------



## dirk_diggler (4. April 2009)

Servus,

verkaufe 

26" Echo Singlespeed Hinterrad incl. Ritzel. Felge 46mm breit. Laufrad ist komplett schwarz (Narbe, Speichen, Felge) 

Felge ist 1xgeflext, Laufrad wiegt 1205gramm! 

Peis 110â¬ incl. Versand. 

Bitte per Email melden, kann dann auch gerne Bilder schicken. 

[email protected] 

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## ChrisKing (4. April 2009)

TMS Vorbau: 135x35 - nur paar mal gefahren. 29,99 inkl. Versand
Tryall Griffe, soft, 5min gefahren. 4,99 inkl. Versand.

oder beides für 32,20 inkl. Versand.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. April 2009)

*Nur fÃ¼r Besucher der KÃ¶lner Trial-Jam * 



-Echo 06
-32Â°
-Kleine Delle, sieht man auf dem Foto oben rechts.
-Des Ã¶fteren geflext, aber noch gut mehrmals mÃ¶glich

*10â¬* Fest


----------



## twentysixer (5. April 2009)

*Verkaufe ein schÃ¶nes leichtes Kurbelpaar von Neon* 

- ISIS 
- LÃ¤nge 162mm
- langes Gewinde fÃ¼r Rockring und Freilauf
- 445gr./Paar

*Kurbeln sind nur einen Tag zum Einsatz gekommen und weisen somit nur einige Montagespuren auf.

49â¬ inkl. Versand**
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (5. April 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Verkaufe diverse sachen... alles inkl. Versand
> Stahlgabel Cromo = 10 
> 
> 
> ...



Update


----------



## jan_hl (7. April 2009)

von *Marino*:
- nagelneu und unbenutzt
- 24 Zoll
- Inspired Fourplay Geometrie
- weiß
- V-Brakes + Disc
- vertikale Ausfallenden + Schaltauge

Preis: keine Ahnung, meldet euch 

Fotos reiche ich heute oder morgen nach.

von *ebay / FLD*:
Rahmen:
FLD-662 Trial/Dirt Rahmen wie er auf ebay zu finden ist, silber
Das Teil ist nagelneu und wurde nie benutzt! 
Für V-Brake und Disc
NP: 99,00 Euro

Gabel:
FLD-555, silber
ebenfalls nagelneu! 
Für V-Brake und Disc
NP: 27,90 Euro

Preis: 100 Euro für Rahmen und Gabel?

Fotos von Rahmen und Gabel findet ihr unter http://stores.ebay.de/Fahrradteilehandel


----------



## chriwi24 (7. April 2009)

Zu Verkaufen:

Monty 20" Laufradsatz.
Vorne Monty Felge weiss + Disc Nabe
Hinten Echo Felge + Monty TI Nabe Disc aufnahme + Schraubritzel
Vorderrad muss nachzentriert werden.
HInterrad ist neuwertig
Inklusiv Decken+Schlauch Try all Sticky (vorne stÃ¤rker Abgefahren, hinten mittel abgefahren)

Preis insgesamt: 95 â¬

Monty Gabel Schwarz Disc/Magura 4 Loch: 60 â¬


----------



## MnD-Echo (8. April 2009)

MnD-Echo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> verkaufe mein Adamant A2. Bin es ca. 1,5Jahre gefahren . Radstand 1092 und tretlager hat +55mm.
> 
> ...



Noch immer zu haben. Preis 650 EUR!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. April 2009)

Verkaufe RB-Design AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter fÃ¼r Disc, recht neu, unfallfrei und somit keine kratzer!

neupreis 35â¬

bei interesse PN an mich!


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2009)

rubberqueen ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (8. April 2009)

hallo zusammen
habe mal ein Bike zusammen gestellt mit allen Teilen die ich hatte. Die einzelnen Teile sind alle neu: 
1Echo 7075 Steuersatz
2Gabel ZOO! 20" disk only
3Tretlager Trialtech ISIS68-128mm
4Echo 7075 HR-Nabe 116mm disk (32 Loch)mit 12Z,
5Rahmen:20" DOB 2009 disc mod - weiß(300euro)

Radstand 1000mm, Kettenstreben 350mm, Steuerrohr 72° 110mm, BB+60mm. Gewicht 1318g

Der Originalpreis ist 655 Euro. Ich will nur 393 Euro haben aber bin auch bereit zu verhandeln

Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Gruss Raphael


----------



## dirk_diggler (8. April 2009)

dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> verkaufe
> 
> ...



immer noch zu haben, jetzt fÃ¼r 100â¬ incl. Versand. 

zusÃ¤tzlich habe ich noch ein 

20" Try ALL vorderes Laufrad, nicht geflext da fÃ¼r Scheibe. Schon bissl Ã¤lter aber gut erhalten! Preis 45â¬ incl. Versand. Bilder auch auf Anfrage!

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 1x Julie Sattel, 1x Clara Sattel.
> Liegen hier schon Ewigkeiten rum, haben aber mal funktioniert. Habe keinerlei Daten zu ihnen. Im Juliesattel sind noch ein paar BelÃ¤ge, die man aber denke ich mal wegschmeiÃen kann. Beide etwas schmutzig



Immernoch zu haben zum gleichen Preis fÃ¼r beide zusammen ink. Versand.
Wo sind die Bremsbastler?
10Eusen.


----------



## Benzman22 (9. April 2009)

jo

hab mal wieder einen lenker zu verkaufen: 

Lenker Czar 31.8mm - silber  	

hochwertiger und leichter Aluminium Trial Lenker, stärkere Erhöhung, für Lenkerklemmung 31,8mm, Lenkerbreite 74cm. Gewicht 305gr.

wie neu, nur 1 woche gefahren ( bilder siehe JAN)

49 euro incl. versand

gruß basti


----------



## liltrialer (10. April 2009)

verkaufe zoo lenker in schwarz ohne kratzer etc. also wie neu nur 2x gefahren.
ungekürtzt etc. für nur 50 okken.





außerdem wird noch ein fast neues bremssystem mit neuen bremsklötzen angeboten,avid digit 7 für nur 15 euronen...


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (10. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe folgendes Bike:
06 czar 
mit 
czar ivan Rahmen, ECHO Gabel, TRYALL Lenker und Vorbau, ECHO Naben, DOB Felgen,ZOO Kurbeln...HOPE disc &MAGURA hs33 Bremsen,TRYALL Reifen

Das Rad ist noch sehr neu. Bin es nur drei Monate gefahren. Freilaufritzel, Bremsbelaege HR-Nabe und Ritzel sind komplett neu. An den Kurbel gibt einige Kratzer.
Bei Interesse schicke ich gerne weitere Bilder

VHB 900 Euro

MfG


----------



## trialisgeil (10. April 2009)

Verkaufe fÃ¼r nen Kumpel:






Rahmen: Echo Control Short 26â
Bremse vorne: Magura Louise Disc
Bremse hinten: Magura HS33
Gabel: Echo Control disk only, 
Steuersatz: Richeys, 
Vorbau: Trialtech, 
Lenker: Echo, 
LaufrÃ¤der: Echo 07 40/46mm - Steckritzelsystem 15 ZÃ¤hne, 
Freilaufritzel: ENO Trial 18 ZÃ¤hne, 
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.3/2.5, 
Tretlager: First ISIS 128mm, 
Kurbeln: Trialtech 170mm 
Pedale: VP DoppelkÃ¤fig, 
Kette: KMC Kool Chain, 
Halteschellen: Echo CNC, 
Brake Booster: Echo 2-Loch, 

das Bike wurde im Oktober 2008 gekauft und nur wenige male gefahren. Leichte Gebrauchsspuren. Evtl. Hinterrad neu zentrieren. Ansonsten neuwertiger Zustand.

NP: 1300,00â¬

Preis: VHB 900,00â¬

Bei Interesse PN an mich oder per mail direkt an ihn: [email protected]


----------



## DirtMTB (10. April 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Update





DirtMTB schrieb:


> Verkaufe diverse sachen... alles inkl. Versand
> Stahlgabel Cromo = 10 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## samytrialer (11. April 2009)

Verkaufe ein echo control mir vielen neu teilen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-Trialf...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hdlbmxer (11. April 2009)

Hallo verkaufe hier mein Hoffmann "the Answer".
Es hat gewÃ¶hnliche gewÃ¶hnliche Gebrauchspure aber keine Risse Ã¶.Ã¤.

Verkaufe es weil ich keine Zeit mehr zum fahren habe und es hier nur verstaubt.

Als Preis setze ich mal 600â¬ an bin aber fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen.
Abholung wÃ¤re in 39340 Haldensleben oder 04435 Schkeuditz mÃ¶glich.
Versand geht auch per Iloxx mÃ¼sste aber nochmal gucken was das kosten wÃ¼rde.

Anfragen bitte an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (12. April 2009)

hallo zusammen
verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.

Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
Insgesamt wiegt es 8,65 kg 

Hier sind weitere bilder :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362


habe mein preis nochmal veraendert und haette gerne 1299 euro dafuer. bei interesse einfach melden.
[email protected]


----------



## jockie (12. April 2009)

Wegen Umstieg auf 26" etliche Teile abzugeben. Alle Preise verstehen sich als VHB zzgl. Versand. Anfragen bitte per E-Mail.

*Aorta Ti-Bremsscheibe 160mm - NEU - 55 EUR*





*Avid Ball Bearing 7 160mm - NEU/OVP - 30 EUR*





*Avid Single Digit Ultimate - NEU/OVP - 75 EUR*





*Echo 20"-Gabel Disc+HS33, schwarz, mit Kralle, Alu-Schaft 20cm - gebraucht - 45 EUR*








*Echo 20"-Laufradsatz 38mm/46mm schwarz, 2x geflext (frisch), Disc-Nabe vorne, 2mm Sapim-Speichen, inkl. Kettenspanner, 12T-Ritzel, inkl. Felgenband - gebraucht - 160 EUR*





*Heatsink Magura-2-Vee-Adapter mit Schrauben/Sockel (nicht auf Foto) - NEU - 15 EUR*





*Hope Mono Trial 160mm vorne inkl. Rotor/Unterlegscheiben/Schrauben + 2 zus. Alu-Schrauben für Bremszangenbefestigung, Hebel rechts, 90cm Leitung, beißt höllisch - gebraucht - 65 EUR*





*Koxx 20"-Gabel disc only, mit Kralle, Stahl-Schaft 19,5cm - gebraucht - 65 EUR*





*Echo Kurbelpaar 160mm mit Tensile 18T-Freilauf und opt. Spacer - NEU - 90 EUR*








*Monty Ti VR-Nabe, Disc, 32L schwarz - NEU/OVP - 45 EUR*





*Nokon Bremszugset Konkavex, schwarz, MTB - NEU/OVP - 20 EUR*





*Onza 20"-Felgen 32L "Hog" (v: drilled, 415g, ERD 393mm, 39mm | h: 508g, ERD 367mm, 47mm), schwarz, geöst - NEU - 45 EUR*











*Onza-Adapter für HS33-Beläge in V-Brakes - NEU - 5 EUR*





*Bremsgriffe-Paar Shimano XTR 2007 - NEU - 40 EUR*





*20"-Rahmen Zona Zip (1045mm, 365mm, 72°, BB +55mm) anthrazit inkl. schwarzem Echo-Steuersatz und passenden Kettenspannern - 190 EUR*


----------



## dirk_diggler (13. April 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen..

Ja Trial thread aber ich hab da noch ein alternatives SchmuckstÃ¼ck..  

eastern bikes Nighttrain 24" (gekauft 12/2007)

Zustand: neuwertig, wenig gefahren 

RST JUMP Gabel
HAYES Nine Scheiben Vorne und Hinten 
Hussefelt Lenker und Vorbau
SUN RIMS mit KENDA / MAXXIS Reifen (HR/VR) 

Neupreis war 1250â¬  --> VHB 850â¬ (incl. Versand) 

Bilder gibts hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/U.Mersch/Eastern_Bikes

Wer Intersse hat einfach mal anschreiben. 

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## hst_trialer (13. April 2009)

dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen..
> 
> Ja Trial thread aber ich hab da noch ein alternatives Schmuckstück..
> 
> ...



alter... du bist raus!!!


----------



## dirk_diggler (13. April 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> alter... du bist raus!!!



...kannst auch n simtra double disc haben..  gleicher Preis..  

Grüße in den Norden! 

Uli


----------



## mr.mütze (13. April 2009)

edit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G504U1upJ6s"]YouTube - ich sag raus aber schnell[/ame]


----------



## crap (14. April 2009)

Hoffmann "The Answer" in 26", Syntace-Gedöns mit nur wenigen Wochen Einsatz, Magura-Bremserei, keine Risse, Lack könnte mal neu, is dann aber bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch gleich wieder ab, kennt man ja. VHB 600, anonmail at ymail punkt com .


----------



## andre35i (14. April 2009)

hallo leute Verkaufe Magura HS-33 ´05 hydraulische Felgenbremse silber. Bremsgriff rechts,also für hinten...
kommplet mit befestigung und echo-weiß beläge...
bremse ist nur par tage gefahren...muß nur ein neuer bremsgriff ran...
weil an der klemme was ab gebrochen ist...
wer bilder sehen möchte mache ich gerne welche...

preiß ist VB



des weiteren verkaufe ich noch ne scheibenbremse Hydraulisch Shimano BRM-485 vorne... 
mit 180 scheibe,schreuben,adapter,beläge...auch nur einige tage gefahren...
wer bilder sehen möchte mache ich gerne welche

preiß ist VB


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (14. April 2009)

Verkauft!!!


Mr.Nice Guy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> verkaufe folgendes Bike:
> 06 czar
> mit
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (14. April 2009)

Verkaufe:
magura Louise scheibenbremse komplett mit scheibe für 45euro

Magura Hs33 für 30euro

Try all nuc vorbau 25euro

Preise zggl. versand

bei interesse PM


----------



## Bernd88 (15. April 2009)

Verkaufe ein Monty 221 Ti in schwarz. Das Rad befindet sich in einem guten Zustand. Verkaufe es aus Zeitmangel; Ich bin in den letzten 6 Monaten genau einmal gefahren.

Der Rahmen weißt normale Gebrauchsspuren auf. siehe Bilder.

Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbeln, Felgen Monty
Hinten HS 33, vorne Hope Trial
Reifen Tryall; hinten fast neu
White Ind. Eno Freilauf
fast neue Syntace Griffe

dazu gibt es eine neue KMC Kool Chain Kette und einen neuen Tryall Vorderreifen.

mehr Bilder unter: www.waschneck.com/Rad.zip

Preis 380 Euro.

Bei Interesse bitte keine PN sondern EMAIL an [email protected] . Das Rad kann gerne in München besichtigt werden. Selbstabholer wären mir lieber.


----------



## Mr.Nice Guy (15. April 2009)

Hallo 
verkaufe BLACK QUEEN Naben. Habe folgende Farben: gruen, silber und pink. Sie sind sehr leicht und die Qualitaet ist wirklich gut. Die VR-Nabe wiegt nur 88g(mit Schrauben),HR-Nabe nur 152 g(mit Schrauben).
Hier sind ein paar Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/116080

Disc-Nabenpaar(HR-116mm) verkaufe ich 98 Euro, das silberne(HR-135mm) Paar fuer 95 Euro, die pinke HR-Nabe (116mm) fuer 58 Euro

Ausserdem verkaufe ich ein 7075 Aluminium Schraubritzel 15Z  (nur 26 g). fuer 32 Euro.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.
MfG


----------



## ChrisKing (16. April 2009)

DT Revolution Speichen - NEU

ein Paar Tryall soft Griffe gibts gratis dazu! Hab sie nur 5 min gefahren..

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/121833/cat/22


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> *Nur fÃ¼r Besucher der KÃ¶lner Trial-Jam *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer will haben, der muss sagen.
Des Weiteren habe ich noch ein original Nokon-Plastik StÃ¼ck, damit die Leitung nicht so am Rahmen klappert.

Dann einen Julie Bremssatte, dazu bitte zurÃ¼ckblÃ¤ttern.

eine SSP Nabe, zwar nicht zum Trialen, aber vlt braucht die einer fÃ¼rs Stadtrad: Joytech, schwarz, 36Â°, industriegelagert (butterweich), 110mm Einbaubreite, Gewinde fÃ¼r Schraubritzel, Schraubachse-NAGELNEU.

Das alles kann gerne am Wochenende Ã¼bergeben werden. Und falls jemand noch sowas rumliegen hat: Suche hochwertige Softgriffe Ã¡ la TryAll oder Richtey eventuell als Tausch, Versand lohnt da nicht.


----------



## raphael731 (17. April 2009)

1250euro!!!!!!!!!!!!


raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plazermen (17. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs, ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.
Hab da 'n Paar T-shirt transfers zu verkaufen:




Verfuegbare Farben: PDF

Verkaufe nur die Transfers zum aufbuegeln, T-shirts muesst Ihr euch selber besorgen.

Der Preis ist 10 Euro ink. Versand. Ueberweisung auf Paypal.
Bei Interesse meldet Euch bitte  per P/M.

Gruess,
Jan
1WD


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2009)

was hat denn 1wd zu bedeuten??


----------



## jan_hl (17. April 2009)

*klick*


----------



## plazermen (17. April 2009)

Na "One wheel drive" was sonnst?


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2009)

asooo gut jetzt ergibt mein leben einen sinn


----------



## jockie (17. April 2009)

jockie schrieb:


> Wegen Umstieg auf 26" etliche Teile abzugeben. Alle Preise verstehen sich als VHB zzgl. Versand. Anfragen bitte per E-Mail.
> 
> *Aorta Ti-Bremsscheibe 160mm - NEU - 55 EUR*
> 
> ...


- Update -

Neuer Preis:

Zona Zip

Weg:

Avid Ball Bearing 7 160mm
Bremsgriffe-Paar Shimano XTR 2007 (links)
Nokon Bremszugset Konkavex, schwarz, MTB
Echo 20"-Gabel Disc+HS33, schwarz *blubb*
Echo Kurbelpaar 160mm mit Tensile 18T-Freilauf und opt. Spacer
Heatsink Magura-2-Vee-Adapter mit *bla*
Hope Mono Trial 160mm vorne inkl. *bla*


----------



## biketrialer (17. April 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> magura Louise scheibenbremse komplett mit scheibe für 45euro
> 
> Magura Hs33 für 30euro
> ...




Vorbau ist verkauft


----------



## raphael731 (17. April 2009)

Mein Letztes Angebot: 1198euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!




raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## biketrialer (18. April 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> Verkaufe:
> magura Louise scheibenbremse komplett mit scheibe für 45euro
> 
> Magura Hs33 für 30euro
> ...



bremsen sind verkauft!!!


----------



## raphael731 (18. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,

verkaufe das Bike jetzt in einzelnen Teilen. Habe mal ne Liste mit den Preisen aufgestellt. Alle Schrauben sind aus Ti. Falls jemand mehr Bilder von einem bestimmten Teil haben will, dann einfach ne Mail an [email protected]il.com schreiben.

Gruss

1.Rahmen 20" Echo Team SL ´09(475Euro)  + Unterschutzplatte Echo SL(50euro)+ Tretlager Trialtech ISIS(mit ECHO 7075 AL Schrauben) 68-128mm(50euro)
Nur                                                                         438euro
2. Lenker Echo SL Riser 31.8mm                                   38euro
3. Vorbau Echo SL 175mm 30°                                     58euro
4. Steuersatz Echo SL                                                30euro
5. Gabel Echo SL 20" Magura 4-Loch/disk                       78euro
6. Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch)                                     46euro
7. Echo SL HR-Nabe 116mm (32Loch) +Echo 12 Z+Kettenspanner Echo CNC                                                                        78euro
8. VR-Felge 20" Echo SL 38mm (32 Loch)                       48euro
9. HR-Felge 19" Echo SL 44mm (32 Loch)                       48euro
10. Pedale Wellgo Magnesium                                       48euro
11. Reifenpaar Kenda (mit Schlauch)20 x 2.00 und 19 x2.5    28euro
12. Kette ECHO SL                                                     18euro
13. Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, vorne                               88euro
14. Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, hinten                              92euro
15. Kurbelpaar Echo SL ISIS 160mm                              108euro
16. Echo SL Rock Ring 18 Z.                                        22euro
17. Echo SL Brake Booster 20" Magura 2-Loch                 26euro
18. Bremsbeläge Echo Paar                                          12euro
19. Halteschellen Echo SL                                            33euro
20. Freilaufritzel world 108   18 Z                                   68euro





raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> verkaufe mein neues ECHO sl 09team 20 Bike mit neues 09SL TI teilen. bin das rad nie gefahren, da ich leider einen unfall hatte. kann jetzt ein jahr lang kein rad fahren und will es deshalb verkaufen. alles teile sind komplett neu.
> 
> Freilaufritzel ist von worldcat 108!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoked (18. April 2009)

*Hab gerade meine Werkstatt aufgeräumt: Kurbel ist immernoch da!
Am Preis können wir noch was machen... schreibt mich an -> PM.*



stoked schrieb:


> Hätte meine alte Kurbel abzugeben:
> 
> 
> Race Face Prodigy XC (mit teilweise starken Kratzern)
> ...


----------



## ringo667 (18. April 2009)

Verkaufe mein Bionic B1


 
Bin das Rad ziemlich genau 1 Jahr gefahren, berufs und familiär bedingt nicht so oft wie ich wollte, deshalb sieht es auch noch super aus, hat kaum Kratzer, Risse schon garnicht.

hätte noch gerne 600 incl. Versand

Bei interesse pm


----------



## Trial_Dani (19. April 2009)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein Bionic B1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bike schaut sehr geil aus..
schade, das ich grad kein geld habe^^


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich hab einen neuen Conti Rubberqueen zu verkaufen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier bei um die verstärke Version. Durchschlagschutz, Stabilität ist besser als beim Maxxis Minion DH/R Dualply.
> Bounce ist auch richtig gut.
> ...




Ist noch/wieder zu haben.


----------



## andis (20. April 2009)

Tag zusammen,

ich verkaufe eine Hügi 240s in rot/schwarz.

Die Nabe ist etwa 3,5 Jahre alt, hat 18 Einrastpunkte sowie einen Stahlrotor und ist damit auch für schmale Ritzel geeignet. Speichen (32) und Ritzel haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen, was die Funktion aber nicht beeinträchtigt. Die Lager laufen ohne Ruckeln. Der Nabenkörper hat auf der linken Seite ein paar Kratzer. Ich würde neue Scheiben und Federn empfehlen (erhältlich u.a. beim Jan). 

Die Nabe hat so mit das zuverlässigste Freilaufsystem was es gibt - regelmäßige Schmierung (Kettenspray) vorausgesetzt. Durchrutschen kenne ich bei der Nabe nicht.

Preis: 120 Euro 

Bei Interesse und Fragen schreibt mir bitte direkt: [email protected]

Fotos (in 2MP Handyqualität) gibts dann auch.

Grüße aus Berlin
andreas 

p.s.: neu sieht sie so aus: 
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...m_popup&sub=image&pageID=1_m_306_1_2&idx=5478


----------



## Fox-Rider93 (20. April 2009)

Klickt mal Drauf.

Echo Lite 07 im Traumzustand 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160329513449


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (20. April 2009)

hi guys...
tausche vr magura(HS11-hebel mit HS33-nehmerzylindern)
gegen eine 32° 135mm nabe für schraubritzel!!Dringend!!






mfg heiko


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2009)

rubberqueens sind weg.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2009)

Verkaufe Magura Pro VR Disk Nabe 165g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo-8 (20. April 2009)

FÜr wie viel die nabe ??


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. April 2009)

25â¬, verstandkosen werden geteilt


----------



## tha_joe (21. April 2009)

Hi Folks, ich verkaufe meinen Monty 221 Lenker, 68cm sind bei meiner Schulterbreite einfach zu wenig. Der Lenker hat die üblichen Spuren von den Bremshalterungen und der Vorbauklemmung, von der Montage der Bremsgriffe hat sich rechts unter dem Griff ein bisschen der Lack gelöst, aber so lange man keine transparenten Griffe fährt, ist das ja kein Thema. Preis *35 incl. Versand*.


----------



## tha_joe (21. April 2009)

Ach, und weiterhin gibts noch einen *Maxxis Highroller 2.5 62a *zu verkaufen. Leichter als der Minion und etwas härter, hat aber für die City immer noch mehr als genug Grip. *Preis 28 Euro incl. Versand*.


----------



## raphael731 (21. April 2009)

Hi,
Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 860 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## andre35i (21. April 2009)

hallo leute verkaufe mein BT 6.0 Long...
das trial wurde nur selten genutzt und daher sind die teile so gut wie neu...
gibt nur einige kleine lack schäden...
teile wurden alle vor 2 monate neu gekauft...
der rahmen und die gabel haben einige gebrauchspuren aber keine dellen oder gebrochen...
bei der hinteren HS33 ist am griff wo sie fest gemacht würd,ist was raus gebrochen...

*das datum vom bild stimt nicht *






[/URL][/IMG]
Trial Rahmen...BT RAVen 6.0 Long 
Trial Gabel... BT RAVen
VR-Laufrad...Echo 26" 40mm
HR-Laufrad...Echo 26" 46mm Singlespeed
VR-Reifen...Try All Stiky 26 x 2.00
HR-Reifen...Try All Stiky 26 x 2.50
Schlauch...Schwalbe 26" AV
Freilaufritzel...MOE 18 Z.6 Sperrklinken und 72 Einrastpunkten
Kette...KMC Lite Chain
Kettenspanner...Point Singlespeed
Kurbelpaar...Trialtech ISIS 170mm
Rock Ring...ECHO 18 Z.
Pedalen...Try All Black Label
Tretlager...Try All ISIS
Lenker...ZOO
Lenkergriffe...Rockgrip soft 4mm
Steuersatz...Neon
Vorbau...Trialtech 125mm 20°
Bremsbeläge...Echo Weiß
HR Bremse...Magura HS-33 ´05 silber
VR Bremse...Shimano Deore

Preis ist VHB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (21. April 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*60,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 155 mm / 30 grad NEU
Ungefahren. War 2 min. montiert.
*28,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 135 mm / 25 grad
2 Wochen montiert.
*25,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand

Reifen CONTI MountainKing 26x2.4 NEU OVP
Supersonic, 530 gramm
*22,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand


----------



## soenke.s1 (21. April 2009)

verkaufe monty 221PRO in sehr gutem zustand es hat keine beulen oder kratzer  bremsen; magura marta full-disc ,neue achse und aheadkappe , erst ein halbes jahr alt,ersatzfreilauf mit kurbel gibt es im wert von ca. 70 â¬ umsonst dazu,
bilder auf anfrage
Preis: VHB 700â¬
wer interesse daran hat bitte e-mail an: [email protected]

mfg sÃ¶nke


----------



## dane08 (21. April 2009)

verkaufe monty 221ti lenker in schwarz
hat n paar kratzer, bilder gibts per mail.
vhb 20â¬+versand.
anfragen per pm
kÃ¶nnte den lenker aber erst in 2 tagen losschicken ,da dann mein neuer kommt und ich es ohne fahrbares bike nicht aushalte


----------



## tha_joe (22. April 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> hi folks, ich verkaufe meinen monty 221 lenker, 68cm sind bei meiner schulterbreite einfach zu wenig. Der lenker hat die üblichen spuren von den bremshalterungen und der vorbauklemmung, von der montage der bremsgriffe hat sich rechts unter dem griff ein bisschen der lack gelöst, aber so lange man keine transparenten griffe fährt, ist das ja kein thema. Preis *35 incl. Versand*.



*verkauft...*


----------



## tobsen (22. April 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*60,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 155 mm / 30 grad NEU
Ungefahren. War 2 min. montiert.
*28,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 135 mm / 25 grad
2 Wochen montiert.
*VERKAUFT!!*

Reifen CONTI MountainKing 26x2.4 NEU OVP
Supersonic, 530 gramm
*22,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand


----------



## Katze (22. April 2009)

Zu Verkaufen!!!


20 Zoll Bike
Rahmen: Echo Team 07
war ursprünglich mal ein Monty x-lite, habe dann anderen Rahmen eingebaut
Gabel, Kurbelarme und Räder sind von Monty
Reifen: Maxxis Creepy Crawler
Freilauf White Ind. 18 Z.
verstellbarer Syntace-Vorbau
vorne und hinten Magura HS33
Gebrauchsspuren: div. kleine Beulen und Kratzer
optimales Anfänger-Bike
am rechten Bremshebel fehlt das rote Rädchen,
lässt sich aber mittels Schraubenschlüssel einstellen

*VHB 450,00 Euro*


----------



## raphael731 (22. April 2009)

Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch) Verkauft!!! 


raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe das Bike jetzt in einzelnen Teilen. Habe mal ne Liste mit den Preisen aufgestellt. Alle Schrauben sind aus Ti. Falls jemand mehr Bilder von einem bestimmten Teil haben will, dann einfach ne Mail an [email protected] schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hier sind weitere bilder :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362


----------



## sunrims (22. April 2009)

he
verkaufe mein gebrauchtes zoo python trial bike in 20" short. ausstattung ist top und noch gut erhalten.

rahmen: zoo phtyon 20" short
gabel: echo mit disc aufnahme
bremsen: magura hs33 ( noch die guten alten) mit echo halteschellen
lenker: monty
vorbau: monty
griffe: syntace zum schrauben
freilauf: white industries
kurbeln: echo
laufräder vr+hr: try all
nabe vr: rty all
nabe hr: echo
reifen sind maxxis + rty all ersatzreifen
pedale: wellgo

hier ein paar bilder : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/user/85523 !!!

bei weitern fragen oder bildern einfach melden !
dachte so an 400 euronen !!!


----------



## ChrisKing (23. April 2009)

TMS 135x25 vorbau, nur kurz gefahren: 27,20 inkl. Versand (1 Paar tryall soft griffe gibts gratis dazu!)







DT Revolution Speichen - NEU


----------



## Paul1986 (23. April 2009)

Hallo biete ein DOB 26" Magnesium Felge an.

Farbe: Schwarz

Breite: 45mm

Lochzahl: 32

Gewicht: 556g

Zustand wie neu wurde nur ein mal gefahren keine Acht oder Dellen

BEi frage ne Pn habe so an 40 Euro ink. Versand gedacht

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/335510


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (23. April 2009)

verkaufe sogut wie neuen zoo lenker ungekÃ¼zt nur 2x gefahren. keine macken etc. fÃ¼r nur 50â¬ wenn ihr euch schnell meldet bekommt ihr einen truvativ vorbau dazu...





verkaufe auchnoch sogut wie neue v-brake fÃ¼r nur 12,50â¬


----------



## anzer (24. April 2009)

Verkaufe mein
Monty 20" Trialbike

- Kurbelpaar Try All - Trick - 152mm 24 Z.    circa 1/2 Jahr alt und durch Radhändler monitert; Neupreis 49 EUR + Montagekosten
- Bremse hinten komplett durch Fahrradhändler neu mit Magura Blood Öl gefüllt und entlüftet; Kosten 35 EUR
- Felge geflext (wg. besserer Bremskraft)
- Magura Öldruckbremse

Link zu ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260399153662

Selbstabholung und Versand möglich​


----------



## gatto1410 (24. April 2009)

so,muss mal mei fuhrpark abspecken..












..details und infos per icq..vhb sind 850,-Euro inkl. versand..


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. April 2009)

Ah, ich erkenne den Vorteil dieses Lenkers: Wenn die Leitung der Vorderradbremse reiÃt kann man sie viel Ã¶fter kÃ¼rzen als bei einem Riser, einfach die Lenkerposition anpassen ;-)
Ne gespannte Kette erhÃ¶ht die Verkaufschancen. Und ich verschickte das selbe Modell versichert bei der Post fÃ¼r 9,90â¬   ;-)
Nein, ich will Dir nicht die Verkaufschancen versauen. Ich will aber auch nicht einem Neueinsteiger den Sport versalzen. Dieses Rad eignet sich - vorausgesetzt gut eingestellt - sehr gut zum Erlernen der Basics (Kehre am Hang, KÃ¶rperverlagerungen jeglicher Art, gezieltes Treten in die Pedale), die leider viel zu oft von Neulingen Ã¼bersprungen werden.


----------



## gatto1410 (24. April 2009)

..du hast doch nen schatten limelight..steht da vielleicht trialbike drüber-denke nicht..also ball flach..kette spannen-sehe du hast null ahnung..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. April 2009)

Damit war nicht dein Rad gemeint..


----------



## kamo-i (24. April 2009)

ich glaub da is ne entschuldigung fällig   lol

*duck und wieder ins gebüsch verzieh*  ^^


----------



## gatto1410 (24. April 2009)

..nöööö..dann jefälligst nen @ davor ..


----------



## bike-show.de (24. April 2009)

anzer schrieb:


> Link zu ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260399153662



Yes! Chopper-Trial! Bau noch einen Wurstblinker ein und ich steigere mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (24. April 2009)

immernoch zu haben (da der letzte interessent nichtsmehr von sich hÃ¶ren lÃ¤sst)
monty 221ti lenker 20â¬+versand
anfragen per pm, bilder per mail


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. April 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Verkaufe Magura Pro VR Disk Nabe 165g.


Für 19 noch zu haben


----------



## Benzman22 (25. April 2009)

HALLO

verkaufe Handschuhe Try All 2008 schwarz größe L. NEU

bilder siehe TRIALMARKT

35 euro inkl. versand


Vorbau Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm)  1 jahr alt mit ausgefräster lenkeraufnahme

25euro inkl. versand


----------



## biketrialer (26. April 2009)

verkaufe:

schwalbe fat albert reifen 26X2,35 für 15euro 

Maxxis ignitor reifen 26X2,35 für 15euro

kenisis gabel in schwarz für 20euro (schaftlänge 30cm, gabeleinbauhöhe 400mm), keine scheibenaufnahme, normale Cantisockel

Preise zzgl. versand (3-5euro), teile sind alle unbenutzt!

bei interesse PM


----------



## raphael731 (26. April 2009)

Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch) Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL Brake Booster 20" Magura 2-Loch  Verkauft!!! 



raphael731 schrieb:


> [email protected][/email] schreiben.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. April 2009)

Verkaufe Magura Pro VR Disk Nabe 165g.
32 Loch, schwarz
FÃ¼r 19â¬ noch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (26. April 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> immernoch zu haben (da der letzte interessent nichtsmehr von sich hören lässt)
> monty 221ti lenker 20+versand
> anfragen per pm, bilder per mail



*verkauft*


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. April 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Verkaufe Magura Pro VR Disk Nabe 165g.
> 32 Loch, schwarz
> Für 19 noch zu haben



Verkauft


----------



## Benzman22 (26. April 2009)

Vorbau is bei ebay drin:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280338800365


----------



## Evo-8 (26. April 2009)

SChade nabe is schon weg


----------



## Paul1986 (27. April 2009)

Paul1986 schrieb:


> Hallo biete ein DOB 26" Magnesium Felge an.
> 
> Farbe: Schwarz
> 
> ...



Felge ist noch zu haben!!!


----------



## anzer (27. April 2009)

Bild hatte ich noch ganz vergessen





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:MESELX:IT&item=260399153662#ebayphotohosting

Immer noch bei 1  und läuft noch bis Freitag - also zuschlagen!


----------



## tobsen (27. April 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*55,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 155 mm / 30 grad NEU
Ungefahren. War 2 min. montiert.
*25,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand

Reifen CONTI MountainKing 26x2.4 NEU OVP
Supersonic, 530 gramm
*19,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand


----------



## Psilocybin (27. April 2009)

Verkaufe Magura HS 33 mit Evo-Adapter und Mini Service Kit


 


Sie müsste neu befüllt und entlüftet werden.die Pads sind runter aber die Standart Magura Pads werden ja eh nicht gefahren  
Das Kit ist fast komplett, das einzige was fehlt ist Öl, zusätzlich befindet sich noch eine Ersatzleitung in der länge von 230cm darin.
Bremsleitung Hinten:~115cm
Bremsleitung Vorn:~45cm
Preis 75 VB zzgl. 6,90 Versand

bei Fragen PM


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (27. April 2009)

-


----------



## Psilocybin (27. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (27. April 2009)

Hallo an alle!
ich verkaufe wegen Umstieg mein Czar FreeTrials Rahmen und schwarze Echo Urban Gabel mit Disk- und Cantilever-Aufnahmen.
Beide Teile befinden sich in sehr gutem Zustand.
FÃ¼r den Rahmen mÃ¶chte ich 289â¬ inkl. Versand haben,
und fÃ¼r die Gabel - 79â¬.
GruÃ,
Sergey


----------



## trialbock (27. April 2009)

Verkaufe RB brake booster 4 loch , schwarz . bilder siehe sig. 

PM please


----------



## biketrialer (28. April 2009)

biketrialer schrieb:


> verkaufe:
> 
> schwalbe fat albert reifen 26X2,35 für 15euro
> 
> ...



Preissenkung:
die reifen gibts für 15euro das stück inkl. versand!!
gabel für 15euro inkl. versand!!


----------



## *Sickboy* (28. April 2009)

Verkaufe *Koxx Forxx 20" Gabel*, disc only, incl. Kralle, Stahl-Schaft 18cm. Gebraucht.

*65â¬* plus Versand *VHB*

Bei Interesse bitte PN oder eMail.


----------



## liltrialer (28. April 2009)

MUSS WEG NUR 45â¬inkl. truvativ Vorbau


----------



## tha_joe (28. April 2009)

Leute, ich löse einen Teil meines Reifenlagers auf, also zuschlagen, alle Preise sind Verhandlungssache, macht mir Angebote, dann kommen wir ins Geschäft:




*1) Try All Sticky 26" 2.5* (Hinterrad), gebraucht, aber noch gut Profil





2) *Maxxis Creepy Crawler 20" 2.0* (Vorderrad), sehr runtergefahren, kostet nur den Versand





3) *TIOGA Factory DH 2.1 26"* (Vorderrad), nagelneu





4) *Maxxis Highroller 2.5 26" 60a Dualply* mit Butyl Inlay, gebraucht aber neuwertig





5) *Maxxis Minion 2.5 26" 40a Dual Ply*, Slow Reezay, gebraucht aber neuwertig





6) *Conti RubberQueen 2.4 26" nagelneu*, in der Testrider Version, schwerer als die normalen RubberQueens (1119g), dafür fette Karkasse mit den Vorzügen der Black Chili Mischung


----------



## tha_joe (30. April 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> *1) Try All Sticky 26" 2.5* (Hinterrad), gebraucht, aber noch gut Profil 15 Euro
> 
> 2) *Maxxis Creepy Crawler 20" 2.0* (Vorderrad), sehr runtergefahren, 6,90 Euro
> 
> ...



*Alle Preis sind incl. Versand..*


----------



## anzer (30. April 2009)

> Bild hatte ich noch ganz vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auktion läuft morgen Mittag aus - wer noch Interesse hat, schnell mitbieten!


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Mai 2009)

ebay ist ne gute sache. Da wird man seine sachen los. Dumm nur, wenn die Beobachterzahl kaum höher ist als das aktuelle gebot wie bei meinen Sachen. Es bietet sich hier also das ein oder andere Schnäppchen:
bremsscheibe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290311541862
und ritzel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290311531736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anzer (1. Mai 2009)

> Zitat:
> Bild hatte ich noch ganz vergessen
> 
> 
> ...



noch 3 Stunden und 24 Minuten bis zum zuschlag!!!


----------



## tha_joe (1. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Rahmen *CZAR 26", Long*, 
Geo: 1095mm Radstand, Kettenstreben 385mm, Tretlager 68mm (+35mm über Achse), Gewicht 2,03 Kg.
Der Rahmen wurde von mir seit Januar gefahren, Rechnung lege ich in Kopie bei. Keine Dellen, keine Risse, Kratzer an den Kettenstreben und ein paar von zwei versauten Tretern am Unterrohr. Ansonsten TOP.

Ich lasse das First ISIS Tretlager drin, ebenso den CZAR Steuersatz, Gabelkonus lege ich lose dazu, da ich keine Gabel dazu verkaufe.

NP aller verkauften Teile 595 Euro, ich gehe auf *300 Euro VHB*.

Bilder:


----------



## ringo667 (3. Mai 2009)

Stelle für Schreiner91 sein Trialbike hier rein.

Ein MikeBike Sidehop

Geodaten Hier:
http://biketrials.com/review/2005_MikeBike_Sidehop_L540.html



 

Mit guter Ausstattung.
Das Bike wurde mit vielen Neuteilen (Syntace Lenker, HS33, Marta/XT vorne, Brakebooster, Kette ) aufgebaut.

Ideales Einsteigerrad.

Das Rad hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, aber keine Risse oder Dellen.

550 zzgl. Versand.

Anfragen bitte an [email protected]


----------



## liltrialer (3. Mai 2009)

immernoch zu haben


liltrialer schrieb:


> MUSS WEG NUR 45inkl. truvativ Vorbau


----------



## raphael731 (4. Mai 2009)

Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch) Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL HR-Nabe 116mm (32Loch) +Echo 12 Z+Kettenspanner Echo CNC Verkauft!!!



raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe das Bike jetzt in einzelnen Teilen. Habe mal ne Liste mit den Preisen aufgestellt. Alle Schrauben sind aus
> 
> ...


----------



## tobsen (4. Mai 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*58,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand

Vorbau TMS, 155 mm / 30 grad NEU
Ungefahren. War 2 min. montiert.
*28,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand

Reifen CONTI MountainKing 26x2.4 NEU OVP
Supersonic, 530 gramm
*22,- EURO* zzgl. 3,90 Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo, für 350 Euro würde ich das Echo Bike nehmen...


----------



## coaster (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo, suche ein 20er Trial Bike. So um die 300 Euro. Bei Interesse auch ein Tausch gegen eins meiner Pro Flatland Bmx.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Mai 2009)

Habe im Keller noch ein Satz Echo 06 Kurbeln gefunden
FÃ¼r's 20"ler, isis
Optisch noch fast neuwertig 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob was mit den Isis-Aufnahmen nicht stimmt. Es kann sein, dass einer der beiden nicht mehr so frisch ist. Ich garantiere nÃ¼schts.

Daher Pn'ed mich und kauft sie fÃ¼r einen von euch kommenden Preis 







Martin


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2009)

coaster schrieb:


> Hallo, für 350 Euro würde ich das Echo Bike nehmen...


Genau so einen beitrag hatten wir schon mal, ich glaub ich hol mal popcorn 

an den verfasser, zitier doch wenigstens das angebot welches du meinst, noch besser wäre aber das ganze über PN zu klähren 

Achja und suche gebote, gehören in den "suche thread".


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Mai 2009)

Schau mal auf das Datum wann er Registriert wurde. Also einfach ne PN mit Hilfestellung schicken, statt erstmal Popcorn zumachen 

War grade so Ruhig hier, also Bitte.


----------



## coaster (4. Mai 2009)

Danke Bike. Wie gesagt ist mein erster Tag hier.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Mai 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> TMS 135x25 vorbau, nur kurz gefahren: 27,20 inkl. Versand (1 Paar tryall soft griffe gibts gratis dazu!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schau mal auf das Datum wann er Registriert wurde. Also einfach ne PN mit Hilfestellung schicken, statt erstmal Popcorn zumachen
> 
> War grade so Ruhig hier, also Bitte.



konnte am 1. Mai leider keine steine auf Polizisten werfen, saß auf nem toten dorf fest  

I-wann/wo müssen die aggressionen ja mal raus.


----------



## DarkDevil86 (5. Mai 2009)

hi 
ich interessiere mich für deinen rahmen 
habe mom ein bt raven aber der ist leider etwas zu small 
meine frage ist wie lang ist denn der gabelschaft 

mfg


----------



## Psilocybin (5. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Magura HS 33 mit Evo-Adapter und Mini Service Kit


 


Sie müsste neu befüllt und entlüftet werden.die Pads sind runter aber die Standart Magura Pads werden ja eh nicht gefahren  
Das Kit ist fast komplett, das einzige was fehlt ist Öl, zusätzlich befindet sich noch eine Ersatzleitung in der länge von 230cm darin.
Bremsleitung Hinten:~115cm
Bremsleitung Vorn:~45cm
Preis 70 VB zzgl. 6,90 Versand

bei Fragen PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe im Keller noch ein Satz Echo 06 Kurbeln gefunden
> FÃ¼r's 20"ler, isis
> Optisch noch fast neuwertig
> 
> ...



19,99 ink. Versand und ohne Garantie fÃ¼r i.-was.

Das hier gibt es auch noch, 15Â ink. Versand
-Echo 06
-32Â°
-Kleine Delle, sieht man auf dem Foto oben rechts.
-Des Ã¶fteren geflext, aber noch gut mehrmals mÃ¶glich

->Auch Tausch gegen schmÃ¤lere 26iger Lochfelge in 32Â°


----------



## andre35i (5. Mai 2009)

Verkauft!!! 

hallo leute verkaufe mein BT 6.0 Long...
das trial wurde nur selten genutzt und daher sind die teile so gut wie neu...
gibt nur einige kleine lack schäden...
teile wurden alle vor 2 monate neu gekauft...
der rahmen und die gabel haben einige gebrauchspuren aber keine dellen oder gebrochen...
bei der hinteren HS33 ist am griff wo sie fest gemacht würd,ist was raus gebrochen...

*das datum vom bild stimt nicht *







[/URL][/IMG]
Trial Rahmen...BT RAVen 6.0 Long 
Trial Gabel... BT RAVen
VR-Laufrad...Echo 26" 40mm
HR-Laufrad...Echo 26" 46mm Singlespeed
VR-Reifen...Try All Stiky 26 x 2.00
HR-Reifen...Try All Stiky 26 x 2.50
Schlauch...Schwalbe 26" AV
Freilaufritzel...MOE 18 Z.6 Sperrklinken und 72 Einrastpunkten
Kette...KMC Lite Chain
Kettenspanner...Point Singlespeed
Kurbelpaar...Trialtech ISIS 170mm
Rock Ring...ECHO 18 Z.
Pedalen...Try All Black Label
Tretlager...Try All ISIS
Lenker...ZOO
Lenkergriffe...Rockgrip soft 4mm
Steuersatz...Neon
Vorbau...Trialtech 125mm 20°
Bremsbeläge...Echo Weiß
HR Bremse...Magura HS-33 ´05 silber
VR Bremse...Shimano Deore

Verkauft!!!


----------



## Motti (6. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> konnte am 1. Mai leider keine steine auf Polizisten werfen, saß auf nem toten dorf fest
> 
> I-wann/wo müssen die aggressionen ja mal raus.




Was bitte schön ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn!!!
Komm am Wochenende mal vorbei, dann kannst du dich vor mich stellen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Mai 2009)

Motti schrieb:


> Was bitte schön ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn!!!
> Komm am Wochenende mal vorbei, dann kannst du dich vor mich stellen.



Für die ganz langsamen unter uns. Eisbeins Beitrag war pure Ironie


----------



## raphael731 (6. Mai 2009)

Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch) Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL HR-Nabe 116mm (32Loch) +Echo 12 Z+Kettenspanner Echo CNC Verkauft!!! 
Gabel Echo SL 20" Magura 4-Loch/disk Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, vorne Verkauft!!!
Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, hinten Verkauft!!!



raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe das Bike jetzt in einzelnen Teilen. Habe mal ne Liste mit den Preisen aufgestellt. Alle Schrauben sind aus Ti. Falls jemand mehr Bilder von einem bestimmten Teil haben
> 
> ...


----------



## GT_trialer (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich verkaufe hier meinen Brake Booster 
für eine Hs33 4Punkt Aufnahme versteht sich.

Es handelt sich wie in der angehaengten Graphik zu erkennen ist um ein absolut solides Teil, das sich definitiv um 0% verwindet
Der Brake Booster ist gebraucht, aber in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand.

Preis: 22 inc Porto.


----------



## C00L_MAN (6. Mai 2009)

verkaufe Czar FreeTrials Rahmen für 277
und
schwarze Echo Urban Gabel mit Disk- und Cantilever-Aufnahmen für 67
Beide Teile befinden sich in sehr gutem Zustand.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (7. Mai 2009)

CRATONI titan, absolut neu, größe S/M (52cm-56cm), neupreis 107,90,
in red - anthracite rubber finish,
inkl. ersatz polster und karton 55 + 4,90 versand
da ich sonst ne M hab war dieser hier nun doch ne nummer zu klein.
hab ich in der farbe auch noch nicht bei ebay oder anderen online läden gefunden.








desweiteren verkaufen ich noch eine neue BILLABONG short. sie ist einfach zu groß. also nix für mich. ist in der größe 36.
20 + 4,90 versand.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2009)

coustellier V1 ohne Hintere HS33: 499â¬ inkl. versand.
inkl. Halteschellen, 2x neue Griffe, kleinteile. bremsbelÃ¤ge
http://gallery.me.com/kamikazerider#100210


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (7. Mai 2009)

@KAMIkazerider:
Kannst nen bisschen was zu den Parts schreiben die man nicht so auf den ersten blick erkennt? Und was wiegt es?

Danke!


----------



## bike 20 (7. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe folgende Sachen:

26" Rahmen Coustellier Saint Blaise, mit einer Delle drinne siehe Fotos. Er ist 2 Monate alt, ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r ihn gerne noch 90â¬ inkl. Versand wollen.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Echo Hifi Vorbau 115mm 10Â°, 31,8mm, keine Kratzer, 30â¬ exkl. Versand.






[/URL][/IMG]

Echo Riser lenker, 75cm lang, 31,8mm, ein kleiner Kratzer, 30â¬ exkl. Versand






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Try All yourself replica von 04, 25,4mm, Kratzer, gekÃ¼rzt auf 670mm, 10â¬ exkl. Versand






[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG]

V!Z HR Nabe, 26", starr, 32 Loch, 6-fach, 135mm, Steckritzel inkl. Spacer, und 15 Zahn trialtech ritzel. 60â¬ exkl. Versand.






[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG]

HR Laufrad Safety Line. inkl. Reifen, Schlauch, Schnellspanner. 40â¬ exkl. Versand.






[/URL][/IMG] 

*ÃBER ALLE PREISE LÃSST SICH REDEN. ENTWEDER PN AN MICH, ODER [email protected]*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> @KAMIkazerider:
> Kannst nen bisschen was zu den Parts schreiben die man nicht so auf den ersten blick erkennt? Und was wiegt es?
> 
> Danke!



Das gewicht müsste so knapp bei 10.4Kg liegen
*Partliste*
Rahmen - Coustellier (übliche gebrauchsspuren, kein riss)
Gabel - Syntace
Felgen - Echo
Naben - DT Hügi
Kurbel - Echo
Innenlager - Echo
Ritzel - Trialtech (neu, extrabreit)
Kette - Rohloff Trial
Kettenspanner - SH Alfine (KCMC Röllchen)
Pedale - Exustar
Vorbau - Tryall
Lenker - Tryall
Steuersatz - Noname
Bremse vorn- Magura Luise 180mm (müsste mal neu belüftet werden)
Reifen - Michelin HOT S 2.1 + 2.5

2 paar neue Griffe, magura halteschellen, Unterlegscheiben f. scheibenbremse, kettenglieder.


----------



## Monty98 (7. Mai 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Bremse vorn- Magura Luise 180mm (müsste mal neu belüftet werden)



Das ist und bleibt der geilste Trial-Versprecher


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Das ist und bleibt der geilste Trial-Versprecher



huch *g* ich wollt nur testen obs jemand rafft 
natürlich muss sie mal wieder geölt werden!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. Mai 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> coustellier V1 ohne Hintere HS33: 499 inkl. versand.
> inkl. Halteschellen, 2x neue Griffe, kleinteile. bremsbeläge
> http://gallery.me.com/kamikazerider#100210



Verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (7. Mai 2009)

*TMS 135x25 vorbau*, nur kurz gefahren: 27,20 inkl. Versand (1 Paar tryall soft griffe gibts gratis dazu!)

DT Revolution Speichen - NEU

*continental rubber queen* 2.4 zu verkaufen. möcht noch 25,90 inkl. versand.

*magura marta sl 160er scheibe*. 27,20 inkl. versand.


----------



## tha_joe (8. Mai 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> *1) Try All Sticky 26" 2.5* (Hinterrad), gebraucht, aber noch gut Profil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, alle anderen sind weg, Highroller für 22  incl. Versand, Sticky für 15 incl. Versand.


----------



## tobsen (8. Mai 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*55,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand


----------



## dirk_diggler (9. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe 

26" HR ECHO incl. 15er Ritzel

Bilder siehe: 
http://picasaweb.google.de/U.Mersch/HR_ECHO_26Zoll#

VHB (ohne Versand) 100â¬ 

GrÃ¼Ãe Uli


----------



## jockie (9. Mai 2009)

*Verkaufe Zoo Python 20" HS33 v/h - VHB â¬ 456,78 inkl. Versand mit iloxx*




(FÃ¼r weitere Bilder anklicken)

Radstand 1045mm; Kettenstreben 375mm; Tretlager +55mm; schÃ¶n steifer Rahmen mit robuster WandstÃ¤rke; unkritische kleinere Delle im Unterrohr; nicht wenige Kratzer aber keine Risse;
Zoo-Lenker (auf 71cm gekÃ¼rzt); Echo-Vorbau; Griffe Syntace Moto; Front-Freilauf ENO Trial; HS33 RaceLine (Griffe) vorne/hinten, frisch entlÃ¼ftet mit destilliertem Wasser; 4-Loch-BrakeBooster Echo hinten; Halteschellen Tensile Offset hinten; Echo-Felgen 2005 (?) v/h; Echo-Kurbeln; Pedale Tioga MX Pro; recht frische Flexung; Coust-BelÃ¤ge hinten; Heatsink Alu-CNC-Backings vorne/hinten (vorne leider nur 1 Belag, Backing wird aber mitgegeben); Reifen TryAll-Stiky v/h; Naben Quando; Echo-Tretlager; Ritchey-Steuersatz; Kette KMC KoolChain (relativ frisch)

Dazu: neues Paar mittelweiche BremsbelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r vorne; weitere Pins fÃ¼r Pedale (ich fahre nur einseitig Pins); Gummi-DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r Unterschutz;


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Habe im Keller noch ein Satz Echo 06 Kurbeln gefunden
> FÃ¼r's 20"ler, isis
> Optisch noch fast neuwertig
> 
> ...



Kurbeln gibt es fÃ¼r 14,99Â Festpreis ink. Versand.
Felge ist bereits auf Minimum angesetzt


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (10. Mai 2009)

hey....
Verkaufe 6 Monate altes Yaabaa 499. alles original nur die bremsklötze würden  durch Heatsink CNC ersetzt. normale gebrausspuren. keine risse oder dellen nur  die üblichen leichten kratzer.
die felgen wurden 2mal geflext
wenn ihr mir dann 400  überweist schick ichs euch portofrei rüber=DD
also...ich hoffe auf viele anfragen
glg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2009)

Alle Gewinde platt fÃ¼r die KÃ¤figverschraubung, KÃ¤fige auch im Eimer. Mit neuen KÃ¤figen und Schrauben/Muttern noch fahrbar.
Lager sind astrein und laufen wunderbar.



9,99 ink. Versand.

SchÃ¶nere Bilder von den Kurbeln aus Post 4977. Klick.    Nochmal Klick.
Immernoch 14,99â¬ ink. Versand und ohne Versprechen.
Echo Felge wie gehabt.

Wer etwas Nobles fÃ¼r sein SSP-Rad will: Klick.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Mai 2009)

@ pfannekuchen

woher kommt das rad ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Mai 2009)

1.Juicy 7 in weiß, Links, Vorderrad.
2.Wellgo Alu Pedale
3.Avid BB7 mit Nokon, Vorderrad
4.FRM Alu Sockel für Rahmen
5.Halte Schellen Echo
6.Heatsink mit Cosut Belägen

Preise macht ihr erstmal, ist noch zufrüh zum Denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruen (11. Mai 2009)

Argh! Hätteste deine Pedalen nicht gestern schon renstellen könn  ...hab mir Kunststoff/Carbon Viecher geholt. Verkäufer meinte, dass die das wohl aushalten werden, aber bin ich nicht so von überzeugt...


----------



## raphael731 (11. Mai 2009)

Echo SL VR-Nabe (32 Loch) Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL HR-Nabe 116mm (32Loch) +Echo 12 Z+Kettenspanner Echo CNC Verkauft!!! 
Gabel Echo SL 20" Magura 4-Loch/disk Verkauft!!! 
Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, vorne Verkauft!!!
Echo SL Hydraulikbremse, hinten Verkauft!!!
Lenker Echo SL Riser 31.8mm   Verkauft!!!
Vorbau Echo SL 175mm 30Â° Verkauft!!!



raphael731 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe das Bike jetzt in einzelnen Teilen. Habe mal ne Liste mit den Preisen aufgestellt. Alle Schrauben sind aus Ti. Falls jemand mehr Bilder von einem bestimmten Teil haben will, dann einfach ne Mail an [email
> [email protected][/email] schreiben.
> ...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Mai 2009)

So:


Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> 1.Juicy 7 in weiß, Links, Vorderrad.Verkauft
> 2.Wellgo Alu Pedale Reserviert
> 3.Avid BB7 mit Nokon, Vorderrad 40 inkl. Versand/Reserviert bis Zahlungseingang
> 4.FRM Alu Sockel für Rahmen11 inkl. Versand
> ...


----------



## Psilocybin (12. Mai 2009)

psilocybin schrieb:


> verkaufe magura hs 33 mit evo-adapter und mini service kit
> sie müsste neu befüllt und entlüftet werden.die pads sind runter aber die standart magura pads werden ja eh nicht gefahren
> das kit ist fast komplett, das einzige was fehlt ist öl, zusätzlich befindet sich noch eine ersatzleitung in der länge von 230cm darin.
> Bremsleitung hinten:~115cm
> ...



verkauft


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Adamant A2 Rahmen

Length: 1100mm
BB: +55mm
Chainstay: 385mm
Preis: 130

Keine Dellen, nur die üblichen Kratzer.


----------



## andis (12. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

Hügi 240s ist immer noch zu haben.

Preis: 100 Euro.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5812557&postcount=4886

andreas


----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> verkaufe folgende sachen:
> 
> 26" rahmen coustellier saint blaise, mit einer delle drinne siehe fotos. Er ist 2 monate alt, ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r ihn gerne noch 90â¬ inkl. Versand wollen.
> 
> ...


*nabe ist weg*


----------



## LucasL (13. Mai 2009)

Hi verkaufe zwei gebrauchte Maxxis Hookworm 26x2,5. Eignen sich mit ihrer DH-Karkasse gut zum Trialen. Profil ist nicht mehr ganz neu, ist aber bei nem (fast)Slickreifen ja nicht so tragisch. Bilder gibts auf Anfrage.

Preis inkl. Versand 18 pro Stück oder 30 für beide.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Maxxis/Reifen-26-Maxxis-HookWorm-25::908.html


----------



## raphael731 (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Verkaufe neues Adamant A1 (long 116mod)Bike mit neuen Echo TR Teilen. Die Bremsen sind vom neuen Echo TR Design. Weitere Bilder gibts hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11880. Ich hätte gerne 880 euro dafür inklusive Porto. Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach ne mail an: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (14. Mai 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*55,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand


----------



## LucasL (14. Mai 2009)

lucasl schrieb:


> hi verkaufe zwei gebrauchte maxxis hookworm 26x2,5. Eignen sich mit ihrer dh-karkasse gut zum trialen. Profil ist nicht mehr ganz neu, ist aber bei nem (fast)slickreifen ja nicht so tragisch. Bilder gibts auf anfrage.
> 
> Preis inkl. Versand 18 pro stück oder 30 für beide.
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/m...maxxis/reifen-26-maxxis-hookworm-25::908.html



verkauft!


----------



## Trialside (14. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe eine 32Â° V!Z HR-Nabe incl. Try-All-Ritzel (12 ZÃ¤hne). Die Nabe wurde ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Lager laufen noch gut. Das Ritzel sieht auch noch sehr gut aus. Einbaubreite sind 116mm. Der NabenkÃ¶rper hat lediglich kleine Spuren an den SpeichenlÃ¶chern. Ansonsten noch Top!

Die HÃ¼lsen fÃ¼r die Achsschrauben haben schon ein paar Spuren... nix Wildes













Preis wÃ¤ren verhandelbare 50â¬ + 3,90â¬ Versand.


----------



## marijondo (15. Mai 2009)

juTEN tAch!!!

trenne mich von meinem ECHO Team!!!
ich habe ihn neu gekauft und kaum gefahren.
er hat geringe gebrauchs spuren(sihe bilder).
der neu preis lag bei 550 euro ich weiss nicht was die rahmen in dem segment heut zu tage kosten also:

ECHO TEAM 20"    VB 200 euro


----------



## marijondo (15. Mai 2009)

noch zwei


----------



## sept (15. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-GROSSMA...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopf (18. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe 3 mal gefahrenes FSA PRO PLATINUM DH Innenlager mit 125 mm Titannitriter Achse und 73 mm Einbaubreite.55 Euro


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Mai 2009)

*TMS 135x25 vorbau*, nur kurz gefahren, kleine macke vom transport/hinlegen des bikes: 27,20 inkl. Versand 

DT Revolution Speichen - NEU

*magura marta sl 160er scheibe*. 27,20 inkl. versand.


----------



## Trialman04 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
verkaufe mein MONTY 221 Pro......Bin sehr selten damit gefahren, hab leider feststellen mÃ¼ssen, dasÂ´n 20ZÃ¶ller nix fÃ¼r mich is.
Schade, zumal ich viel Zeit und relativ viel Geld in die Aufwertung des Bikes gesteckt hab.
Hier eine Auflistung der Teile die erneuert wurden:
1) Laufrad hinten von MONTY incl. Starrritzel
2) Laufrad vorne MONTY (Nabe mit Scheibenaufnahme)
3) Gabel ECHO (Disc only)
4) Steursatz FSA (Industrilager) 
5) Lenkervorbau und Lenker von MONTY
6) Trialreifen Hinten
7) Freilaufritzel an Kurbel von MONTY
8) Brakebooster hinten von RB (4-Loch)

... nochÂ´n paar Highlights:
1) Scheibenbremse vorn (Shimano XT 4-Kolben)
2) Y-Verteiler fÃ¼r Magura HS 33 BremsschlÃ¤uche hinten
3) Magura HS 33 Hydraulikbremsen hinten mit RB Brakebooster

Und zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Fotos....verkaufe das Bike wie darauf abgebildet.
Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, dann schreibt einfach.
(Preis 480â¬ VB)


----------



## trialbock (18. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe 
-RB design brake booster . black , 4 loch (siehe album )

Syntace VRO, vorbau, 6 grad, gröse M , mit t stem 

PM bitte


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-Trial-...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

sehr geil, von 1996 und schon scheibe hinten ... hat sich ja bis heute nischt durchgesetzt ;-)


----------



## TST-Blade (19. Mai 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trialbike-Trial-...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> sehr geil, von 1996 und schon scheibe hinten ... hat sich ja bis heute nischt durchgesetzt ;-)





> Älteres Trial MTB aus den USA



Das is auch schon geil 

greez Toby


----------



## TrialerPhil (21. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130307469484

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130307470258


----------



## rene baum (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal, habe mir vor 3 Wochen nen Inspired 24" Rahmen + Trialtech-Tretlager isis 68-128mm und nen moe isis kurbelpaar bei trialmarkt.de gekauft wollte mir eigendtlich nen neues bike zusammen bauen habe jetzt aber ne wichtige rechnung ins haus bekommen, und Werd das mit dem neuen bike verschieben müssen und die teile wieder verkaufen. Alles noch mit original verpackung und natürlich rechnung, hab die teile nur ausgepackt und begutachtetAuf wunsch auch bilder. Die unten aufgelisteten preise hab ich auch bezahlt bin berreit ein wenig zu handeln aber wie gesagt is alles neu zustand!!!
freu mich auf eure angebote, schöne grüsse rene 

Inspired 24" Rahmen Weiss :395 euro          
Tretlager Trialtech ISIS 68-128mm : 50 euro
Kurbelpaar MOE ISIS: 70 euro


----------



## TST-Blade (21. Mai 2009)

Wie du bist se immernochnich los Phil ?
Falls se nich weggehen nehm ich se  

greez Toby


----------



## TrialerPhil (21. Mai 2009)

Ok =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (21. Mai 2009)

ich würde zumindest gerne mal Bilder von der Stroker sehen denn die bei Ebay sind ja von der Webpage oder?


----------



## TrialerPhil (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein paar bilder:

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 1.JPG

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 2.JPG

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 3.JPG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2009)

*Verkaufe Czar 20" Trialbike mit überarbeiteter Geometrie*
Radstand: 1000mm
Kettenstreben: 350mm
Tretlager:55mm

Der Rahmen ist gerade mal einen Monat alt und hat nur paar Kratzer an der Strebe aber keine Dellen oder Risse. An dem Bike wurde nur das beste verbaut. Die meistens Schrauben sind aus Alu oder Titan. Einige Teile wie die Bremse und der Freilauf sind nur einen Monat alt und quasi so gut wie neu. Die anderen Teile haben die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern aber keine Risse. Ich würde als kleinen Bonus noch eine neuen Bashguard und eine neue Hopescheibe dazugeben 

Wer noch weitere Fragen soll mir eine PM schreiben. Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Album.

Ich würde noch 850 inkl. Versand haben wollen.


----------



## tobsen (22. Mai 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*55,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Mai 2009)

würde auch gerne noch ein bisschen was entrümpeln.

fangen wir mal an:

alte Deore Disc Nabe, auf Rillenkugellager mit 7075-T6 Achse aumgebaut und auf der Drehbank erleichtert. 
Preis: Macht mir ein angebot!

Procraft Vorbau: 150mm 35°, 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung
Preis: 15euro

Truvativ Vorbau: 120mm 5°, 31,8mm Lnkerklemmung
Preis: 10euro

XT-Nabe Vr, frisch demontiert von meinem Tourenrad. War etwa 1jahr montiert, hat aber nur wenige km gesehen (vllt 500?).
Preis: 10euro

Alle Preise sind VHB, bei Bedarf gibt es auch Schnellspanner zu den Naben.




 

 

(in meinem Album gibt es von der Deore Nabe noch mehr Bilder)


----------



## rene baum (24. Mai 2009)

so habe das angebot jetzt auch bei ebay stehen gruss rene http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280349427187


----------



## bike 20 (24. Mai 2009)

> verkaufe folgende sachen:
> 
> 26" rahmen coustellier saint blaise, mit einer delle drinne siehe fotos. Er ist 2 monate alt, ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r ihn gerne noch 90â¬ inkl. Versand wollen.
> 
> ...



*nabe und lenker sind weg*


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Mai 2009)

Felgenring TryAll,26", 42mm, 36°, 1x geflext, guter bis sehr guter Zustand.

20.






habe nun doch ein anderes rad gefunden, welches schon komplett war


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Mai 2009)

Point Racing Single Speed Nabe DC 52-N

Neu, läuft super!

Axle: 10mm
Lengt: 180 mm
Weight: 540 g
Size: 135 mm
Chain: 1/2 x 1/8

36 Loch

mit nem 14er Ritzel

30 Euro VHB

Lg dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Mai 2009)

neue Vorderradnabe mit Schnellspanner

36 Loch

benötige sie doch nicht mehr^^

20 Euro

lg dany


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Mai 2009)

zwei Brakebooster..

der eine schon ziemlich verblichen
der andre noch top..

beide waren/sind giftgrün 

5 Euro zusammen


----------



## HH-Biker (24. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## bruen (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist aber kein Trialmoped


----------



## Cassien (24. Mai 2009)

Servus, Verkaufe 2 Echo VR-Naben in Blau und Schwarz 32 Loch Preis ist jeweils 35 Euro.

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Mai 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> *TMS 135x25 vorbau*, nur kurz gefahren, kleine macke vom transport/hinlegen des bikes: 27,20 inkl. Versand
> 
> DT Revolution Speichen - NEU
> 
> *magura marta sl 160er scheibe*. 27,20 inkl. versand.



noch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (25. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## TrialerPhil (25. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## TrialerPhil (25. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe Hayes Stroker Trail



Hier noch ein paar bilder:

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 1.JPG

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 2.JPG

http://philipp.fhirt.dyndns.org/eBay/Hayes Stroker Trial 3.JPG


----------



## rene baum (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal, habe mir vor 3 Wochen nen Inspired 24" Trial-Street Rahmen + Trialtech-Tretlager isis 68-128mm und nen moe isis kurbelpaar bei trialmarkt.de gekauft( noch nicht verbaut ) wollte mir eigendtlich nen neues bike zusammen bauen habe jetzt aber ne wichtige rechnung ins haus bekommen, und Werd das mit dem neuen bike verschieben müssen und die teile wieder verkaufen. Alles noch mit original verpackung und natürlich rechnung, hab die teile nur ausgepackt und begutachtet alles im perfekten Zustand. Die unten aufgelisteten preise hab ich auch bezahlt und sind noch aktuell.
Ich freu mich auf eure angebote, schöne grüsse rene 

Inspired 24" Rahmen Weiss :395 euro          
Tretlager Trialtech ISIS 68-128mm : 50 euro
Kurbelpaar MOE ISIS: 70 euro
versand: 12 euro
Komplett:527 euro
Mein VB:475 euro
das angebot steht auch bei ebay, und zwar hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280349427187


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Mai 2009)

@bike 20..der rahmen noch zu haben?..


----------



## Georg G. (25. Mai 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> würde auch gerne noch ein bisschen was entrümpeln.
> 
> fangen wir mal an:
> 
> ...



ist der steile 150er vorbau noch zu haben? hat der iwelche macken? kratzer oder ähnliches?
bitte PN an mich zurück!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## bike 20 (25. Mai 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> @bike 20..der rahmen noch zu haben?..


ja, klar


----------



## andis (26. Mai 2009)

Tach,

die Hügi 240s fürs Hinterrad ist immer noch zu haben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5812557&postcount=4886

Der Preis diesmal: Verhandlungssache

auf bald
Andreas


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe hier ein Traum-Hinterrad. Das HR wurde von mir etwa ein 3/4 Jahr bei Shows und in der City eingesetzt. Die Felge ist jedoch keine 10 Wochen drauf und erst einmal geflext. Die Achse der CK Nabe wurde speziell durch abdrehen umgebaut damit die Kettenspanner auf der Achse abgestützt werden. Das System hat somit 135mm Einbaubreite inkl. Try All Kettenspanner. Das Laufrad ist extrem steif durch die 36 Speichen und der Alex Felge. Alex sind auch die Felgen mit dem besten Bremsverhalten durch das extrem harte Alu. Alle Lager der Nabe sind perfekt in Schuss.

Ausstattung; CK Singlespeed Nabe 36 Loch, Alex Felge durch Hoffmann gelocht, Ritzel CK Stahl 15T, Speichen DT Swiss Aerolite, Nippel DT Swiss Alu, Felgenband 2 Lagen Tesa-Pack.

Kosten soll der Spass 210 zzgl. Versand! Fragen PN...


----------



## rene baum (27. Mai 2009)

Inspired 24" Rahmen+Kurbel+Trettlager: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=280349427187


schöne grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (28. Mai 2009)

wie wärs mit rückgabe?


----------



## Gun-Food (28. Mai 2009)

> habe mir vor 3 Wochen nen Inspired


14tägiges Rücktrittsrecht bei Online-Kauf ist vorbei. Wobei ich hab mit Jan noch nie gesprochen, ob er es aus Kulanz zurücknehmen würde. Ist die Frage, obs auf Sonder-Extra-vielleicht-noch-sehr-eilig-Bestellung war oder nicht...


----------



## DirtMTB (28. Mai 2009)

Stimmt. Ich würde Jan auf jedenfall fragen.. der ist super Kulant.
Und wenn es nicht klappt bleib immer noch die Option des verkaufs...


----------



## rene baum (29. Mai 2009)

Angebot neu eingestellt Inspired 24" Trial-Street Rahmen+Tretlager+Kurbel Neu:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280351534578:daumen:


schöne grüsse


----------



## rene baum (30. Mai 2009)

danke euch werde mal nachfragen ob es noch geht schöne grüsse


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Mai 2009)

*Verkaufe Czar 20"*
Wurde nur das Beste dran verbaut. Bei Fragen, einfach PM schreiben 

*VHB 850â¬*


----------



## coaster (31. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe 2 neue 32 Loch Felgenringe von Tryall in dunkelblau. Vorne und hinten 20 bzw 19 Zoll. Bilder kommen noch. 40 Euro u. Porto


----------



## trialmaster21 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hab im Bikemarkt ne Magura Louise reingestellt.
Bei interesse einfach melden...
Ciao


----------



## dirk_diggler (1. Juni 2009)

noch immer zu haben: 



dirk_diggler schrieb:


> Verkaufe
> 
> 26" HR ECHO incl. 15er Ritzel
> 
> ...



zusÃ¤tzlich noch ein 20" VR fÃ¼r Scheibe:

http://picasaweb.google.de/U.Mersch/20Zoll_VR#

fÃ¼r 50â¬ VHB incl. Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (1. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe Textmarker:






10 exkl. Versand

Der Stift malt besonders gut auf Gesichtern schlafender Trialer sowie solcher, die gerade tierische Angst um ihr Leben haben.


----------



## Goettinger (1. Juni 2009)

...ja moment.... das doch meiner!!! der hat die meissten kilometer im gesicht von moppel gemacht 
der kostet neu aber nur 3 euro


----------



## vollidiot (1. Juni 2009)

deiner? aso, sach das doch! ich dachte irgendwie der gehört moppel.naja dann musste wohl nochmal nach bs kommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juni 2009)

Joouuup.


----------



## curry4king (1. Juni 2009)

haha jaa ihr seit soo fettich


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juni 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> *TMS 135x25 vorbau*, nur kurz gefahren, kleine macke vom transport/hinlegen des bikes: 27,20 inkl. Versand
> 
> DT Revolution Speichen - NEU
> 
> *magura marta sl 160er scheibe*. 27,20 inkl. versand.



noch zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebo 13 (2. Juni 2009)

So ic hab auch mal noch alles zusammen gesucht was ich so 
an Ersatz,- bzw Gebrauchten Parts so da hab. 
Also einaml Rigida Zac 79 VR Felge ungeflext 36 Loch 15






dann noch ne Shimano Nabe HB-M475 VIA-M 32 Loch, Disc Aufnahme, Leider hab ich die Achse komplett in meine alte Trialnabe gebaut und diese ist verkauft 10






und zu guter letzt noch ne 230er Magura Julie Scheibe ca. 1/2 Jahre selten gefahren 10



Bei Fragen PM oder E-mail
Grüße Max


----------



## liltrialer (2. Juni 2009)

also ich verkaufe immernoch sogut wie neuen zoo lenker ungekürtzt und keine kratzer.
wegen preis bitte bei mir melden:


----------



## bike 20 (3. Juni 2009)

verkaufe folgende sachen:

26" rahmen coustellier saint blaise, mit einer delle drinne siehe fotos. Er ist 2 monate alt, ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r ihn gerne noch 90â¬ inkl. Versand wollen.











echo hifi vorbau 115mm 10Â°, 31,8mm, keine kratzer, 30â¬ exkl. Versand.






echo riser lenker, 75cm lang, 31,8mm, ein kleiner kratzer, 30â¬ exkl. Versand










try all yourself replica von 04, 25,4mm, kratzer, gekÃ¼rzt auf 670mm, 10â¬ exkl. Versand










v!z hr nabe, 26", starr, 32 loch, 6-fach, 135mm, steckritzel inkl. Spacer, und 15 zahn trialtech ritzel. 60â¬ exkl. Versand.














hr laufrad safety line. Inkl. Reifen, schlauch, schnellspanner. 40â¬ exkl. Versand.






Ã¼ber alle preise lÃ¤sst sich reden. Entweder pn an mich, oder [email protected] 
schupps


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2009)

Kommen mit Versand, Rechnung vom Jan und Kaffeefilter fÃ¼r 18,90â¬ 
Einfach mal per PN melden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2009)

15â¬ Festpreis fÃ¼r den Post Ã¼ber mir.



Dann habe ich immernoch das:
14,50â¬ ink. Versand
Klickste
-Echo 06
-32Â°
-Kleine Delle, sieht man auf dem Foto oben rechts.
-Des Ã¶fteren geflext, aber noch gut mehrmals mÃ¶glich


----------



## tha_joe (4. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe beschnittene RubberQueen, wiegt exakt 806g, hätte noch gerne 18 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juni 2009)

Swisstop BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r BB7, Juicys
Nicht lange gefahren, jede Menge drauf.
VHS per PN




Schranzer Nabe.
Industriegelagert, 36 Loch, recht schwer 
FÃ¼r Freilaufritzel. Discaufnahme nicht mehr verwendbar.
VHS per PN




185mm
10ner fÃ¼r euch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2009)

Nabe und BelÃ¤ge sind weg.

Scheibe und Heatsink V-Brake Pads sind noch da.


----------



## trialbock (7. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe rb design brake booster 

top teil , 4 punkt aufnahme . 

habe das teil im album bemaßt das auch alles passt . 

schaut mal rein . den rest im album ist schon verkauft - 

ein 20" monty vordereifen hab ich auch noch . neu! ist der eagle claw.

ein syntace VRO vorbau "M" 6 grad . 

>>>>>>  pm


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe try-all singlespeed hr 135er Nabe. 36 Loch. Wurde ca. ein 3/4 Jahr gefahren. Lager könnten erneuert werden. (12 bei trialmarkt) Sonst guter Zustand.  
Bei interesse pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raphael731 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
folgende Teile stehen von meinem Bike noch zum Verkauf. Habe die Preise nochmal billiger gemacht. Alle Teile sind neu und mit Ti- Schrauben, leicht und stark!
Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PM oder E-Mail an [email protected]

1.Rahmen 20" Echo Team SL â²09(475Euro) + Unterschutzplatte Echo SL(50euro)+ Tretlager Trialtech ISIS(mit ECHO 7075 AL Schrauben) 68-128mm(50euro)
Nur 399euro
2. Steuersatz Echo SL 28euro
3. VR-Felge 20" Echo SL 38mm (32 Loch) 43euro
4. HR-Felge 19" Echo SL 44mm (32 Loch) 43euro
5. Pedale Wellgo Magnesium 43euro
6. Reifenpaar Kenda (mit Schlauch)20 x 2.00 und 19 x2.5 26euro
7. Kette ECHO SL 16euro
8. Kurbelpaar Echo SL ISIS 160mm 99euro
9. Echo SL Rock Ring 18 Z. 19euro
10. Bremsbel?ge Echo Paar 11euro
11. Halteschellen Echo SL 29euro
12. Freilaufritzel world 108 18 Z 60euro 
13. Echo SL Brake Booster 26" Magura 2-Loch 22euro
Hier sind weitere bilder :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14362


----------



## dirk_diggler (8. Juni 2009)

Servus,

verkaufe eine HOPE 180mm mit Hebel Rechts! Kurze Stahlflexleitung, bin die Bremse Vorne gefahren. 

http://picasaweb.google.de/U.Mersch/HOPE_180mm#

180mm Scheibe hab ich auch noch dazu. 

Beides zusammen 110â¬ incl. Versand

Dann hab ich noch einen ZOO Lenker, Silber, 72cm breit. 

http://picasaweb.google.de/U.Mersch/ZOO_lenker#

FÃ¼r 35â¬ incl. Versand abzugeben.

GruÃ Uli


----------



## duro e (8. Juni 2009)

verkaufe neon 20" rahmen . paar katzer die nicht ausbleiben, keine dellen und keine risse . rahmen ist noch net so alt , ist so antrazit farbend lackiert , hat 4punkt und disc aufnahme.
zur geo . 1005mm radstand . 55er tretlagerhöher . 
preis wäre 160inkl versand dann . muss das ding loswerden da ich eh umsteige und das geld grad knappe ist . bild vom komplettbike sind im benutzeralbum . sieht man ja den rahmen . bei intresse bitte schreiben , dann kann ich weitere fotos machen .


----------



## MaxTTH (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier etwa 30 paar Prototypen von BremsbelÃ¤gen rumliegen. Auf geflexter 26" Alex Felge sind Sie annÃ¤hernd wie die Coustellier. Laut Tommy "2t bester Belag nach Coustel". Auf anderen Felgen nicht getestet. Mit dem 20" allerdings keine guten Grip Erfahrungen, kÃ¶nnte aber an der Felge liegen. Ist auch egal, wie gesagt Prototypen deshalb hauen wir die fÃ¼r 9 â¬ raus, Versand schon drin.

Anfrage an [email protected]



GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## sebi-online88 (9. Juni 2009)

Also aber jetzt: 175 inkl. Versand...


sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Verkaufe hier ein Traum-Hinterrad. Das HR wurde von mir etwa ein 3/4 Jahr bei Shows und in der City eingesetzt. Die Felge ist jedoch keine 10 Wochen drauf und erst einmal geflext. Die Achse der CK Nabe wurde speziell durch abdrehen umgebaut damit die Kettenspanner auf der Achse abgestützt werden. Das System hat somit 135mm Einbaubreite inkl. Try All Kettenspanner. Das Laufrad ist extrem steif durch die 36 Speichen und der Alex Felge. Alex sind auch die Felgen mit dem besten Bremsverhalten durch das extrem harte Alu. Alle Lager der Nabe sind perfekt in Schuss.
> 
> Ausstattung; CK Singlespeed Nabe 36 Loch, Alex Felge durch Hoffmann gelocht, Ritzel CK Stahl 15T, Speichen DT Swiss Aerolite, Nippel DT Swiss Alu, Felgenband 2 Lagen Tesa-Pack.
> 
> Kosten soll der Spass 210 zzgl. Versand! Fragen PN...


----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2009)

verkaufe:
-neon 20"rahmen in  antrazit , keine dellen oder risse  160 â¬ inkl versand .
-hinterrad , echo felge vom jan in schwarz , 4mal geflext , auf monty ti nabe von 06 eingespeicht ohne 6loch aufnahme aber, schwarz bzw goldene speichen . lager funktionieren sehr gut , achter hatte die felge noch nie . dellen natÃ¼rlich auch keine . 75â¬ inkl versand .
- magura hs33 05' , bremshebel schwarz lackiert , 4finger griff , evo zeugs bei , neue leitung kÃ¼rzlich draufgemacht und neue anschlÃ¼sse , neu mit royal blood befÃ¼llt . belÃ¤ge sind die harten tryall vom jan , noch zu ich sag mal 80 prozent erhalten.   55â¬inkl versand .
 das zeug muss alles schnell raus . 
bilder kann ich genauere machen auf wunsch . mehr infos per pn oder icq , nr: 418573181
gruÃ, 
alex


----------



## isah (9. Juni 2009)

Hab 'n nie montiertes Surly 18t Ritzel mit Gewinde (3/32"x18t), falls es jemand will, für die Versandkosten ist's zu haben.

//EDIT: via E-Mail bitte, martin.smolka (ät) gmail.com

martin


----------



## montfa (9. Juni 2009)

verkaufe:

- viz lenker. 740mm, 330g. unbenutz, aus dem neuen rad ausgebaut (durch onza carbon ersetzt) einige kratzer sind aber vorhanden. 38â¬ inkl. versand

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8965/dsc00400p.jpg

- viz hinterradnabe - mit gebrochener aluachse und mit einem ritzel. stahlachse kostet bei trialmarkt 13â¬+versand. 22â¬ inkl. versand

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/6824/dsc00399j.jpg


----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2009)

also ich würde die magura hs33 auch tauschen gegen eine 26er hr nabe , 32loch mit schraubgewinde , einbaubreite 135mm .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Juni 2009)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Also aber jetzt: 175 inkl. Versand...



CK-Laufrad ist verkauft!


----------



## suziheizer (10. Juni 2009)

Verkauf meinen 26" Echo Rahmen. Ich fahr was neueres.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250441646611


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe:

4 Finger Hebel fÃ¼r H33 ab Bj 05.                            -10â¬+Versand
Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau 120mm 10Â° 31,8 Klemmung-20â¬+Versand


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2009)

neon rahmen 160â¬inkl versand . wer schnell zuschlÃ¤gt nur 140inkl versand .




echo hr mit ti nabe von 06  75â¬ inkl versand - 




hs33 fÃ¼r vorn ist verkauft .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2009)

Vorbau/Lenker Kombi fÃ¼r 20" RÃ¤der zu verkaufen.
Vorbau/Lenker: TryAll/Klemmung 25,4mm.
Lenker wurde auf 630mm gekÃ¼rzt.
Ich weiÃ nicht wie alt das Ganze ist, daher der niedrige Preis von
*20â¬ INK. Versand *






Kann auch noch ein Paar WeThePeople Griffe dazu legen.


----------



## Trialside (12. Juni 2009)

Hope Stahlflexleitung für die HS33 am Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

Julie PM Sattel mit alten BelÃ¤gen drin.
Schlagt was vor und kauft ihn dafÃ¼r.




Lenker und Vorbau oben 18,-all ink. Festpreis.


----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2009)

wer schnell zuschlägt , bekommt das laufrad (siehe oben) für 60 inkl versand .


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juni 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> *Verkaufe Czar 20" Trialbike mit überarbeiteter Geometrie*
> Radstand: 1000mm
> Kettenstreben: 350mm
> Tretlager:55mm
> ...



Top Angebot!!

Preis wären 750 inkls. Versand.


----------



## duro e (13. Juni 2009)

also da es mit dem geld echt dringend ist mach ich mal nen geilen preis .
neon rahmen 105â¬ inkl versand !!!

keine risse oder dellen , paar katzer die aber nicht vermeidbar sind.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2009)

Marta Sattel, mit paar BelÃ¤gen drin, mÃ¼ssten/kÃ¶nnten/sollten Monty's sein?
15,- Festpreis


----------



## gatto1410 (13. Juni 2009)

..sag mal martin-wo nimmst den ganzen kram her,den du hier vertickst?...wird wohl mal wieder zeit für konfetti


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2009)

Das Konfetti habe ich noch, warte ab wenn Du mal was von mir bekommst, ich sammel schonmal 




Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vorbau/Lenker Kombi fÃ¼r 20" RÃ¤der zu verkaufen.
> Vorbau/Lenker: TryAll/Klemmung 25,4mm.
> Lenker wurde auf 630mm gekÃ¼rzt.
> Ich weiÃ nicht wie alt das Ganze ist, daher der niedrige Preis von
> ...



15,- ink. Versand fÃ¼r beides... FEST


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2009)

Lenker/Vorbau weg!

Marta Sattel *10,- ink. Versand *und paar BelÃ¤ge!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juni 2009)

Hope X2 Pro Hinterrad Bremse, Hebel Rechts
Titan Hardware + Carbon Hebel.

Bremse kommt ohne PM Adapter, Disc, Disc Schrauben. (wie auf dem Bild)
Gewicht liegt bei 235 gramm. Leitung ungekürtzt.

Preis was um 140 Euro.
Versand 5 Euro im Hope Karton
Weiter Detail Bilder versende ich auch gerne per Mail, ICQ (465-898-878) oder MSN ([email protected])


----------



## python (15. Juni 2009)

moin,

verkaufe hier ein Teileset bestehend aus:

MONTY GABEL (vom 221TI passt aber 1a mit dem ZOO! Rahmen, bin ich selbst alles in dieser Konstelation gefahren)

Monty Vorbau mit ZOO! Lenker ungekÃ¼rzt kaum gefahren!

ZOO! Python 05 Rahmen 1010 Radstand mit nur einem ganz kleinen ris an der Kettenstrebe ansonnsten in TOP Zustand! SIEHE BILDER BEIM ANHANG (2 Jahre alt) VERKAUFSGRUND HABE MIR DEN NEUEN ECHO TEAM SL 09 ZUGELEGT 

fÃ¼r insgesamt VB275â¬ inkl. Versand

bei Fragen bezÃ¼glich Einzelverkauf oder anderes  PM oder icq 174 206 498


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialerdomi (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde...

habe hier ein Koxx Hydroxx long in der Garage.
Try All Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln.
Hope Vorderbremse

1,5 Jahre gefahren

Einige Kratzer und auch en paar Dellen hat er schon.
Aber dank dem rechteckigem Unterrohr isser doch nicht ganz so anfällig!

Könnte das Rad komplett oder als einzelne Komponente verkaufen!

Preis verhandelbar.

PN an mich 

Gruß


----------



## soulreafer (16. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe hier meine Vorderrad Bremse vom Onza Bird. Bremse ist Onza Disc

15 euronen Festpreis + Versand Bei Interesse bitte PM schreiben.

180er scheibe. 
Beläge noch ca.95%
alle schrauben bei. 
Iso Sockel bei.

Sollte jemandem ein VR Laufrad fehlen für Disk. Biete im Tausch (Laufrad ohne Disk) Da ich auf HS33 "Downgratet" habe^^ 

Bilder des VR LR auf Anfrage.


----------



## tobsen (16. Juni 2009)

Lenker TMS Carbon/Alu NEU
Breite: 71cm
50% Alu, 50% Carbon. Baugleich mit Onza. Neu & noch OVP
*49,- EURO* zzgl. 5,90 Versand


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juni 2009)

Hope Bremse ist bis Zahlungseingang reserviert!


----------



## python (16. Juni 2009)

python schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> verkaufe hier ein Teileset bestehend aus:
> 
> ...



*ANGEBOT

DER RAHMEN + DIE GABEL FÜR 200 inkl. Versand *


----------



## ungartrial (17. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte meine Laufrad (hinter) verkaufen.26"

-Try-all 32h felge (silber)
-Echo nabe (rot)
-cn spokes radspeiche
-dt alu nippels

75+versandkost

bitte email:[email protected]

Laufrad in Kipfenberg-Arnsberg jetzt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2009)

Servus, 
ich verkaufe fÃ¼r einen Freund ein Zoo! Boa Komplettbike.

-Rahmen: Zoo! Boa
-Gabel: Cannondal Peperroni
-VR: Deore Nabe, Echo Felge
-HR: DT Swiss HÃ¼gi, starr gemacht, Try All Felge
-Echo Kurbeln mit ACS Freilauf
-HS33 hinten, Deore V-Brake vorn.

Das Bike eignet sich echt gut fÃ¼r Leute, die einfach mal ins trial reinschauen mÃ¶chten. der Rahmen hat auch ne recht neutrale Geometrie, fÃ¤hrt sich also ziemlich gutmÃ¼tig.

Der Preis ist mit 450â¬ angesetzt, Das ist fair, denke ich. 
Bei Interesse einfach ne Pm an mich, und ich schick euch Fotos zu.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Juni 2009)

ZOO BOA???
Kenn ja Python und Pitbull aber das is mir neu.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2009)

der boa ist der vorgänger vom pittbull. die ersten neil tunnicliffe vids wurden auch noch auf nem boa rahmen gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul1986 (18. Juni 2009)

war gerade eins bei ebay drin...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200348384595&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## raphael731 (18. Juni 2009)

Steuersatz Echo SL ,VR-Felge 20,HR-Felge 19" ,verkauft




raphael731 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> folgende Teile stehen von meinem Bike noch zum Verkauf. Habe die Preise nochmal billiger gemacht. Alle Teile sind neu und mit Ti- Schrauben, leicht und stark!
> Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PM oder E-Mail an [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dot76 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Verkaufe mein Atomz Akt II Bike von 07!
Bei Interesse einfach in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen
reinschauen!
Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Freestyle Trial (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Ich Verkaufe einen Zoo Pitbull long schwarz von 06 glaube ich.
Verkaufe ihn da ich nicht mehr fahre und der Rahmen hier schon Ã¼bern halbes Jahr rumliegt.
1090-1100mm Radstand, je nach Gabel.
Innenlager 60mm Ã¼ber Achse
Kettenstrebe 375mm.
Wurde schwarz lackiert, leichte Delle am Unterrohr, sonst Ã¼bliche Gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer am Unterrohr und Kettenstreben.
Keine Risse oder Ã¤hnliches, der Rahmen ist super robust und macht alles mit.
Die Gewinde der linken Bremsaufnahme wurden vergrÃ¶Ãert und nachgescnitten, Schrauben und aufgefeilte Klemme lege ich bei.
Dazu gibts noch nen unverwÃ¼stlichen FSA Steuersatz (Industrielager, untere Lagerschale aus Stahl, obere aus Alu) und den selbstgebauten Kettenspanner(Nachbau des 74Kingz und nicht der, der auf den ersten zwei Bildern zu sehen ist).








So sieht der Rahmen aktuell aus!!!







Bei Interesse  kann ich auch Bilder vom Rahmen verschicken.

VHB 170â¬ zzgl 6,90 Versand
mfg Thomas


----------



## gatto1410 (21. Juni 2009)

..wiso machstn des thomas?..behalt des ma schön..


----------



## Icke84 (21. Juni 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..wiso machstn des thomas?..behalt des ma schön..



lenker und bremse hatta eh schon verkauft, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (21. Juni 2009)

Liegt bei mir schon ewig rum und so richtig Begeisterung am fahren bekomm ich auch nicht mehr.
Hab noch nen Satz blau eloxierte Echo Laufräder rumliegen, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## SiGü (22. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe NEON 26" in blau. 1 1/2 Jahre alt.

Hier ein paar Daten:

1065mm Radstand
380mm Kettenstrebe
116mm Einbaubreite

Bremse: *HS33*, *Hope* mono Trial mit 180 Scheibe
Naben : *Echo*
Steuersatz: *Echo*
Gabel: *Neon*
Kurbeln: *Echo*
Tretlager: *Neon*
Felgen: vorn *Trialtech*, hinten *Echo*
Vorbau: *Procraft*
Lenker: *Neon*
Pedale: *Try All *Einfachkäfig
Reifen: *Try All *

Der Rahmen hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer)
Hintere Felge hat 2-3 Dellen läuft aber rund
komplettes vorderes Laufrad sowie Gabel sind *neu*

Verkaufe das Rad weil ich was Längeres suche.
VHB 750 Euro

Gruß
Simon


----------



## coaster (22. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe 1 Monat altes Bionic B4 Komplettrad. Hat einige Änderrungen was die Anbauteile betr. Checkt Ebay für Foto.


----------



## pippi (22. Juni 2009)

ach thomas, is schon traurig, du wirst mir fehlen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2009)

@ Freestyle: Was willst du für den Rahmen + HR?


----------



## coaster (22. Juni 2009)

Hab den B4 gerade reduziert.


----------



## gatto1410 (23. Juni 2009)

..Hayes Stroker Trail mit 180er Scheibe..bester Zustand..70euro inkl. Versand..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juni 2009)

Endlich wieder die Klammer! Yes!


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Juni 2009)

genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht!
Mal was anderes kann man die Hayes Hebel eigentlich beideitig verwenden?

Greez Toby


----------



## triptonight (23. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe CZAR 20" (Juli 08) nicht ganz komplett,
in einem noch sehr guten Zustand
mit nur leichten Gebrauchsspuren

Die meisten Komponenten sind von Juli/August 2008

Wo es nicht der Fall ist, steht es hinter.

Kurbeln Monty
Freilaufritzel Monty
Innenlager VIZ 122mm (Dez 08)
VR-Laufrad Echo Nabe disk / DOB Felge 36mm
HR-Laufrad Echo Nabe und Felge 46mm
Reifen Maxxis Creepy Crawler
Gabel Echo Urban disk
Vorbau Echo Team 160mm 25Â°
oder Trialtech 180mm 40Â°
Steuersatz Zoo gold von 2006 ( FSA Orbit MX (April 08) ist auf dem Bild verbaut, wÃ¼rde ich aber gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis drin lassen)
Lenker Easton EA70 Monkeybar OS 680mm (April 08)
oder Echo Lenker 700mm
Der Echo Lenker ist aber schon 4-5 Jahre alt, davon vielleicht 1,5 Jahre gefahren. 

Preis 415 â¬ zzgl Versandkosten







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (23. Juni 2009)

....ja,is beidseitig verwendbar..


----------



## gatto1410 (23. Juni 2009)

..und der staubt hier och noch ein..jeht raus für 40euro..-ohne den Elch..


----------



## bruen (23. Juni 2009)

Was hats mit der Klammer auf sich?


----------



## Benzman22 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo verkaufe ECHO Control

horizontalen Ausfallenden mit 116mm Einbaubreite .Singlespeed.ohne störenden Kettenspanner. Ausgelegt auf eine Übersetzung 18-15. Magura 4-Punkt Bremsenaufnahme. Kettenstreben 377mm, Radstand 1080mm, Tretlager 68mm (+20mm über Achse). Gewicht 2,09Kg. Farbe: silber gebürstet.

ca. 1 1/2 jahre alt ohne aufkleber, übliche kratzer, keine dellen.

180 incl versand

bilder auf wunsch


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2009)

bruen schrieb:


> Was hats mit der Klammer auf sich?



Insider....
(alle finden das Teil voll Toll  )


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Juni 2009)

wenn du mal einige seiten vorher schaust weist du warum 

greez Toby


----------



## gatto1410 (23. Juni 2009)

ok..ab jetzt leg ick bei jeden von mir angebotenen teil eine dazu..-ab den geboten jetzt..


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Juni 2009)

juhu xD  
aber mal wieedr zurück zum Thema 

greez Toby


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> lenker und bremse hatta eh schon verkauft, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (23. Juni 2009)

EINZELPREISLISTE:


Rahmen 150â¬ (ZOO! python 05 20")

Gabel 30â¬ (Monty vom 221Ti)

Vorbau + Lenker 30â¬ (Monty Vorbau & ZOO! Lenker wie NEU)

PICS AUF DER SEITE DAVOR SONNST MICH FRAGEN ;-)


----------



## Trial_Berlin (23. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute,

Das Fahrrad ist "fast" komplett zu erwerben, außer folgende Teile:

- Gabel
- Lenker


*Rahmen:*
- Kettenstreben 375mm
- Radstand 1085mm
- Tretlager 68mm (+30mm über Achse)
- Gewicht 2,08Kg
- Schaft ausgefeilt
- Schaltauge abgesägt
- Magura 4-Punkt Aufnahme
- Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand (keine Dellen etc.!)

*Pedalen:*
- Neue Pedalen von TryAll (3mal gefahren)

*Bremsen:hinten*
- HS 33 schwarz mit Kool-Stop 

*Bremsen:vorne*
- Hope Mono Trial 07

*Preisvorstellung: 450,-*


----------



## Trial_Berlin (23. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder!

Meldet euch einfach...ich gucke täglich mal vorbei 

Achso...Selbstabholer wa...

...man kann sich auch treffen, wenn es nicht sooo weit ist...

Schönen Abend noch...!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Juni 2009)

Servus,

Ich verkaufe im Auftrag ein Hase Pino Tandem. Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht an mich, und ich schicke Euch Bilder!

Grüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2009)

@python: Ich kenne mich mit Trialrahmen nicht so richtig aus, aber ist es normal fÃ¼r einen angerissenen Rahmen noch 150â¬ zu nehmen?


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juni 2009)

@Trial Berlin: 
...nen bisschen größere Bilder wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (23. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe Middleburn RS7 Pro Trials Crankset zustand Neu.

Material: high quality 7075 T6 Aluminium, 3D CNC-gefertigt
Aufnahme: ISIS
Länge: 170mm
Gewicht: 431 g (ohne Rockring)
Farbe: silber
Rockringfarbe Blau


Bei Interesse bitte PM

greets Phil


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Juni 2009)

..Bremse und Lenker sind verkauft..


----------



## trial jay (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs,

habe hier paar Kleinigkeiten zu verkafen.

2x Maxxis Minion DH 2,5 40a NEU  je 30Euro plus Versand
1x Titankit für eine Scheibenbremse bestehend aus 9 Schrauben,6 Bremsscheiben Befestigungsschrauben,2 Bremssattelschrauben,1 Bremshebelschraube.Der Kit ist NEU und orginal von Magura kann aber auch für jegliche andere Bremse benutzt werden.30Euro plus Versand
1xMagura 4Finger Hebel NEU orginal vepackt 13Euro plus Versand

Interesse per PN

Gruss oli


----------



## Trial_Berlin (24. Juni 2009)

@ kamo-i

Ich kann die Bilder auch per Mail verschicken...hab leider nicht so den Plan, wie ich das größer machen kann...ich dachte, dass man die anklickt und dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und die sind größer...aber ist wohl nicht so...

gib einfach die Mail Addy oder erklär mir mal, wie ich die größer bekomme, dann mach ich das sofort 

Achso...da die Nachfrage kam...es ist ein Adamant A1 long - sieht man ja auf den Minibildern nicht so...


----------



## roinnoir (25. Juni 2009)

*Trial Bike 26" Echo Control - long (neuwertig)*


hi,
verkaufe hier mein echo trial bike control.

das bike wurde letztes jahr gekauft und *nur 3 mal gefahren*.

da ich selbst dirtjump fahre und mir letztes jahr eine rückenverletzung zugezogen habe komme ich leider nicht mehr zu diesem sport.
es hat lange gedauert bis ich mich davon trennen konnte aber ein bike sollte gefahren werden und nicht rumstehen so soll es einen anderen glücklich machen!

wie gesagt ich bin es 3 mal gefahren und mehr wie auf dem hinterreifen springen war noch nicht drin. daher sind die bremsbelege und das ganze bike neuwertig.

einziges makel: kleine kratzer am rockring und kurbel da ich probiert habe auf eine steinbank zu springen. die kratzer sind *minimal*, dafür ist der rockring auch da.

das ganze rad ist wie neu, es stand nie draussen sondern im schlafzimmer mit bisschen blütenstaub vom frühling,

*bei fragen bitte email an [email protected] kann euch dann gerne weitere bilder schicken bzw vom rockring.*

*das bike hat mich 1600 gekostet und wird daher weil es wie neu ist nach vb verkauft ab einem mindest wert von ca.1200*

*technische daten:*
*Rahmen: Echo Control, Gabel: Echo Control disk only, Steuersatz: Echo CNC, Vorbau: Echo 130mm 15°, Lenker: Echo, Griffe: Echo, 
Laufräder: Echo 07 40/46mm - Steckritzelsystem 15 Zähne, Freilaufritzel: ENO Trial 18 Zähne, Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.3/2.5, 
Tretlager: First ISIS 128mm, Kurbeln Echo CNC 170mm ISIS, Pedale: VP Doppelkäfig, Kette: KMC Kool Chain, 
Bremsen: Magura Louise disk / HS-33, Halteschellen: Echo CNC, Brake Booster: Echo 4-Loch, Bremsbeläge: Echo.*

*Radstand: 1080mm, Kettenstreben: 375mm, Tretlager: 68mm (+20mm über Achse), Gewicht: ca. 11,4 Kg*

ich werde es verpackt und mit zerlegten reifen in einem extra komplettbikes karton mit *UPS* verschicken (ca. 30).

*MFG*


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (25. Juni 2009)

dr_pfannkuchen schrieb:


> hey....
> Verkaufe 6 monate altes yaabaa 499. Alles original nur die bremsklötze würden  durch heatsink cnc ersetzt. Normale gebrausspuren. Keine risse oder dellen nur  die üblichen leichten kratzer.
> Die felgen wurden 2mal geflext
> wenn ihr mir dann 400  überweist schick ichs euch portofrei rüber=dd
> ...



is noch zu haben!!!!!


----------



## bike 20 (25. Juni 2009)

*ACHTUNG*
Wir hÃ¤tten noch wenige Hebo Fahrradtrialschuh Restposten da.

*PREIS: 59,-â¬ *

folgenden GrÃ¶Ãen sind noch auf Lager:
1 x 38
3 x 43
2 x 42
1 x 45
2 x 46






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Bei interesse e-mail an *[email protected]*


----------



## bruen (25. Juni 2009)

Was ham denn Fahrradtrialschuhe fürn Vorteil?
Normale Latschen gehn doch auch...


----------



## bike 20 (25. Juni 2009)

sie sind eben ziehmlich robust, haben eine bessere sohle als normale, nicht zu weich aber auch nicht zu hart, auf VP´s haben sie sehr viel grip, ja, ich zieh sie lieber an als normale Schuhe.


----------



## Trial_Berlin (25. Juni 2009)

Trial_Berlin schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Das Fahrrad ist "fast" komplett zu erwerben, außer folgende Teile:
> 
> ...


 
Da die Bilder nicht so groß sind probiere ich es nochmal auf diesem Wege, da einige Anfragen kamen:



































Na das sieht ja schon besser aus...einfach draufklicken und sie werden noch größer 

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiGü (26. Juni 2009)

*680euro!!!*



sigü schrieb:


> verkaufe neon 26" in blau. 1 1/2 jahre alt.
> 
> Hier ein paar daten:
> 
> ...


----------



## SiGü (26. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2009)

1 Paar *Avid Single Digit Ultimate* Bremsarme.
Ohne Schrauben und Beläge, so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Top Zustand, die Lager haben kein Spiel.

*60 inkl. Versand*


----------



## Trialerdomi (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Hydroxx nun wieder zusammengebaut... anbei die Fotos...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

...weitere Bilder unter meiner Gallerie...

Preis wÃ¼rd ich auf 800â¬ ansetzen - ist natÃ¼rlich verhandelbar...

Bei Fragen wegen der Ausstattung oder sonstigen Fragen - einfach schreiben...

GruÃ Dome


----------



## coaster (27. Juni 2009)

B4 weiter reduziert. 899 Euro. 1 Monat alt. So gut wie nicht gefahren, Diverse Teile vom Urzustand gewechselt.


----------



## LBC (27. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe XT Kurbel modifiziert. Ein 22 Zahn Ritzel aus stahl mit alu Rockring. Kurbellänge 175mm. Das lager gibts natürlich dazu.......

Preis 55 Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## trialbock (27. Juni 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> sie sind eben ziehmlich robust, haben eine bessere sohle als normale, nicht zu weich aber auch nicht zu hart, auf VP´s haben sie sehr viel grip, ja, ich zieh sie lieber an als normale Schuhe.




wenn ich meine try all schuhe anschaue und im  vegleich meine globe schuhe sehen die try all, durchgeratzer aus und vor allem merk ich nen pin am fuss . aber so richtig derp zum teil .

vorteil von try all schuhen = der gelbeutel wird leichter als von zb. vans von egay  für 60 eus .


----------



## bike 20 (27. Juni 2009)

zwischen Hebo und Try All liegen ja auch Welten.


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180374485004
hatte noch ein sun rims single track laurad im keller und habs mal bei ebay eingestellt.
is zwar eher für street aber wenn man nich gerade ein leichtbaufreak is, kann mans sicher auch im trialbike fahren

ach ja und 





> vans von egay für 60 eus



ich hab für meine tnt gerade erst 30 euro bezahlt bei ebay.
gibt nix besseres als die gute vans sohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (28. Juni 2009)

> gibt nix besseres als die gute vans sohle


hatte mir vans mal geholt , die grippen aber nur mittelprächtig und die sohle ist sehr 
schlecht , löst sich sehr schnell auf . die vans sind nun nach 6monaten durch und vorn aufgeplatzt bei beiden schuhen . wenn kauft euch orchid schuhe , hab meine 1,7jahre jetzt , sohle ist immernoch top und die grippen wie sau .


----------



## Thiemsche (28. Juni 2009)

Wo kriegt man denn solche Tretter her? 
Also ich mein diese Orchid-dinger.


----------



## holmar (28. Juni 2009)

in jedem besseren bmxshop. parano garage zumbeispiel


----------



## bruen (28. Juni 2009)

Hab bisschen den Überblick verloren. Gibts hier noch nen einzelnen HS 33 Bremsgriff?


----------



## coaster (28. Juni 2009)

Zerlege evtl bei Nachfrage das B4 in seine Einzelteile.


----------



## raphael731 (29. Juni 2009)

Steuersatz Echo SL ,VR-Felge 20,HR-Felge 19" ,verkauft




raphael731 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> folgende Teile stehen von meinem Bike noch zum Verkauf. Habe die Preise nochmal billiger gemacht. Alle Teile sind neu und mit Ti- Schrauben, leicht und stark!
> Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PM oder E-Mail an [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulreafer (29. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe hier mal mein Onza Bird.
Habe es leider nur 1 Monat fahren können. Da ich nun aber in der Zeit 2 Bänderrisse hatte , werde ich mich erstma um Führerschein kümmern und dann gehts weiter 
Bike ist absolut neuwertig. Hat paar Krazer unterm Rahmen und Kurbelarm.

Wurde mit neuen: 
Magura HS33 , 
Neuen Pedalen, 
Neuem Lenker, 
Neuem Vorbau 
und Paar stickern Verschönert 

Alles Damals alles bei Jan bestellt und hat noch 23 Monate Garantie.
Gesamtpreis liegt bei 800 Euro mit allen neuen Teilen.

Verkaufe es für 700 + Versand VP

Daten:
Rahmen: Onza Aluminium, Gabel: Onza CrMo Magura 4-Loch/disk, Steuersatz: Onza, Vorbau: Vorbau Try All 180mm 35° (31.8mm) schwarz, Lenker: Trialtech 31,8mm, Breite 740mm Griffe: Try All, Laufräder: Onza 30/38mm - Konuslager, Freilaufritzel: Dicta 18 Zähne, Reifen: Maxxis Creepy Crawler 2.0 / 2.5, Tretlager: Onza 4-Kant, Kurbeln: Onza 165mm 5-Loch 24 Zähne, Pedale: Try All Doppelkäfig (Weiss), Kette: KMC Kool Chain, Bremsen: Magura HS33 Model: 05
Radstand: 1005mm, Kettenstreben: 375mm, Tretlager: 68mm (+55mm über Achse), Gewicht: ca. 11Kg.


Mehr Bilder auf Anfrage!
Werde Das bike hier 3 Tage lassen. wenn dann kein Interesse besteht kommts untern Hammer. 
Link Editiere ich dann hier her.

Viel Spass







Edit:/ Weitere Bilder sind in meiner Gallery habe ich eben gesehen. Noch mehr Detailbilder auf Anfrage


----------



## coaster (29. Juni 2009)

Wegen Anfrage Bilder vom Rahmen und den Anbauteilen.


----------



## raffnes (29. Juni 2009)

GU Typhoon 2007 Rahmen, +60/375/1085, 170eu



Neue TryAll 26" HR Felge, rot, 36 Loch, aufgefräst, 30eu



ZOO! Lenker, gold, gekürzt auf 710mm, 30eu.



Neon Riser Lenker, neu, 700mm, 25eu.



Echo Vorbau, 145mm, 25grad,  25eu.



TryAll 26" HR, Felge rot, Nabe schwarz, DT comp. Speichen, 32Loch inkl. Steckritzel. 45eu.



TryAll 26" VR, Felge rot, 28Loch, DT comp. Speichen, rote Alunippel 50eu.

Rahmen, ZOO Lenker, Echo Vorbau sind ein Jahr, die Laufräder ca 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren. Alle Preise sind inklusive Versand. Weitere Bilder im Album, bzw bestimmte Parts/Ansichten auf Anfrage.

Bei Fragen PN!


----------



## se7en (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe mich heute angemeldet, um mein gerade erworbenes Brisa Fahrrad zum Kauf anzubieten.
Ich habe es für meinen Sohn (allerdings gebraucht) gekauft und dachte, daß ich ihm damit eine Freude mache. Dann war er furchtbar enttäuscht, weil es doch ein BMX sein sollte! Ich dachte, daß ich richtig liege, es ist doch ein KLEINES Fahrrad! 
Nun hoffe ich, daß sich hier jemand über das Angebot freut:

BRISA B26D in blau, es ist gebraucht aber ich technisch einwandfreiem Zustand.
Ein Kaufvertrag ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.
hier die Details:
Rahmen - Brisa B26D
Bremse vorne - Shimano Aluminium
Bremse hinten - Magura
Lenker - Bike Trial 7075 T6 Carbon
Lenkervorbau - Brisa Elite
Tretlager - Shimano Alutech
Felgen - Mach1 510

anbei ein paar Bilder.
Meldet Euch doch bei Interesse bei mir per email:
[email protected]

Preisvorstellung: 400 EUR

Viele liebe Grüße
se7en


----------



## triptonight (1. Juli 2009)

verkauft




triptonight schrieb:


> verkaufe czar 20" (juli 08) nicht ganz komplett,
> in einem noch sehr guten zustand
> mit nur leichten gebrauchsspuren
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurventräger (1. Juli 2009)

Ahoi se7en

wenn ich das richtig sehe, haste das bike auch bei ebay drin?
hmm... mal die Auktion abwarten. das isses doch?

gruß


----------



## se7en (1. Juli 2009)

hallo, ja und mir gefällt der preis gar nicht. wenn da nix mehr passiert bis heute abend werd ichs wohl rausnehmen. das sind schon teure räder, da muss schon mehr drin sein, oder nicht?

und was bitte ist krank?


----------



## Kurventräger (1. Juli 2009)

Ahoi se7en, 

...des war scho krank... 			: das ist meine Signatur und hat natürlich rein gar nix mit deinem Bike zu tun.

LG


----------



## bigboobstrials (1. Juli 2009)

hi leute habe mir leider auf der arbeit eine verletzung zugezogen und kann nun leider dieses jahr kein fahrrad mehr fahren biete also meine bikes zum kauf an (es sei gesagt dass ich sie nicht unter wert verkaufen muss)

das atomz is sogut wie nue keine dellen nur ein paar kratzer gedacht waren 1000 euro vb

vr felge is von mavic 20 euro

brakebooster 10 euro

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/402072
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/402067
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/402077


----------



## bruen (1. Juli 2009)

Was hast gemacht? Beine abgehackt? Uiuii gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Juli 2009)

@se7en: Das Rad ist (bis auf die derzeit tierisch angesagte blaue Farbe) nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã, was Geo und Parts betrifft. Der endgÃ¼ltige Betrag entscheidet sich eh erst in der letzten Sekunde bei eBay. Mir wÃ¤re das Rad vielleicht 300â¬ Wert. Aber bei dem MÃ¶rder-Versand wÃ¼rde ich dann auch nur 250â¬ bieten. Ich hab schon das ein oder andere 20"-Rad fÃ¼r 9,90â¬ bei der Deutschen Post verschickt. Gewicht ist nicht das Problem, es darf nur nicht zu lang und hoch werden.
Freu Dich Ã¼ber 300, dann ist es weg. Und hÃ¶r Deinen Kindern gut zu


----------



## se7en (2. Juli 2009)

ah ok, danke,
ich hab einmal ein Rad mit der Post geschickt und dann haben SIe es hinter sich auf den Wagen geschmissen, Sperrgut 30 EUR, Da will ich lieber nicht wissen, wieviel an dem Rad dann noch heil ist, wenn es denn in einem Stück ankommt. Sorry Deutsche Post, deutsche Bahn und Sparkasse sorry XX da versuch ich immer einen Bogen drum zu machen. Na wir werden sehen, ob da noch einer bietet.


----------



## bigboobstrials (2. Juli 2009)

und jetzt noch mein 20 zoll es ist alles neu bis auf rahmen und gabel vr-bremse
soll 600 euro kosten vb

bilder sind in meiner gallerie


----------



## dr_pfannkuchen (2. Juli 2009)

dr_pfannkuchen schrieb:


> is noch zu haben!!!!!



YAABAA 499+ IS NOCH ZU HABEN! ! ! !
setze es runter auf 375â¬ vb! ! !

bilder hier:


----------



## se7en (3. Juli 2009)

schöne fliesen, wo hast du die her?


----------



## ecols (3. Juli 2009)

Fliesen kauft man bei Mitterbiller!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juli 2009)

So leute hab noch bißl was anzubieten. Bei Fragen bitte PM 

2 Echogabeln, halbes Jahr alt, an der Seite die üblichen Kratzer  mit schräg abgeschnittenen Schaft (Monty Vorbau) geht aber auch für normale Vorbauten. Schaftlänge beträgt bis zur oberen Kante 18cm 
40 plus Versand je Gabel









Rockring, neu, selber gefräst aus einer harten Alulegierung, 20 plus Versand





Bremsscheibe Hope, eingefahren aber nur 1 Woche montiert, 20 plus Versand





Hinterradhabe VIZ 20" mit Scheibenaufnahme und Aluritzel 40 inkls. Versand





Bashguard Echo, neu, 20 inkls. Versand


----------



## htro (5. Juli 2009)

Verkaufe 20" Czar

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404001
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404004
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404000
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404005
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/403999

Hier noch ein paar Details:

Bremse vorne: Hope Mono Trial
Bremse hinten: Magura Louise
Gabel: Monty
Kurbel: Univega

Das Rad wurde aus "Tauschteilen" zusammengebaut. Der Rahmen hat einige Kratzer, jedoch keine Beulen. Er wurde nur einige Monate von meinem damals 13-jährigen Sohn gefahren. 

Preis: 440 Euro


----------



## roinnoir (5. Juli 2009)

*Trial Bike 26" Echo Control - long (neuwertig)

*das bike ist noch zu haben (von seite 206)  hier mehr fotos vom neuzustand.....die einzigen kleinen kratzer sind in der kurbel der rest ist nur am lack..

preis 1100â¬ fest! + ca. 30â¬ versand.

wer ein neuwertiges, 3 mal gefahrenes (von einem anfÃ¤nger) echo control haben will und sich dabei 500â¬ sparen will ist hier richtig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (5. Juli 2009)

wie hast du das denn geschaft das es die bilder über denn rand hinaus gehen ?????


----------



## roinnoir (6. Juli 2009)

wie schaffst du das, dass dein pc noch mit 800x600 läuft??


----------



## bruen (6. Juli 2009)

Spackentreff oda watt


----------



## hardbike85 (7. Juli 2009)

hallo

habe auch noch nen hoffman rahmen von  2004 wollte gerne noch 40 euronen.
zwei kurbeln von truvative 7075 alu.
und ein hinterrad mit ner xt nabe bilder gern auf anfrage.

habe auch noch ein vorderrad welches gedrehte speichen hat ich würde es gerne tauchen gegen eine die radial ein gespeichte speichen hat mit scheiben aufnahme vorne.

einfach melden.


----------



## echo trialer (7. Juli 2009)

ich würde gerne bilder sehen hardbike85


----------



## coaster (7. Juli 2009)

V: neue 19er 32 Loch Tryall Felge, und neuen Rockrider Helm. Sitzt schön tief. Ist etwas dunkler als im Bild. Neu war ein Geschenk. Macht ein Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (7. Juli 2009)

290 Gramm, 18 Belüftungslöcher, mit einer Hand verstellbar, Mesh Schaumstoff, in Mold Verarbeitung. ( Der Helm nicht die Felge)


----------



## dubo6 (7. Juli 2009)

hallo

verkaufe  trial bike top zustand nur die bodenplatte ist zerkratzt 
gu trial rahmen der neue schmale
hope bremse vorne die neue hinten Magura Louise disk / HS-33,
Steuersatz: Echo CNC, 
Vorbau: Echo 160mm 25°, 
Lenker: Echo, 
Griffe: Echo, 
Booster: Echo 2-Loch, 
Bremsbeläge: Echo.
Pedale: VP Doppelkäfig, 
Kette: KMC Kool Chain, 
 Halteschellen: Echo CNC, Brake 
Freilaufritzel: ENO Trial 18 Zähne,
Reifen: Maxxis Creepy Crawler 2.0/2.5, 
Laufräder: Echo 07 40/46mm
Radstand: 1025mm, Kettenstreben: 362mm, 
Tretlager: 68mm (+55mm über Achse), 
Gewicht: ca. 10,2 Kg.
in gold schwarz gehalten!!!

mfg daniel


ein  grobes bild davon!!
mehr bilder gerne auf anfrage !!!


----------



## derFred (7. Juli 2009)

Werde im September ins Ausland gehen, daher hier einiges zu veräussern:

Rahmen BASE TA 26 + Alugabel, bremsscheibenaufnahme entfernt + bashguard + Steuersatz und ein paar Spacer + Innenlager (Eine der Schrauben vom Bashguard ist verbogen und der Inbus ist durchgedreht. Ich lege sie trotzdem dazu, damit man Ersatz beschaffen kann): *150*​
Satz Pedalen Wellgo Magnesium: *15*​
Sattel: *10*​
Spank Lounge Bar 50: *30*​
Avid Bremshebel: *35*​
Brakebooster Tektro: *10*​
zwei sätze deore Vbrake je: *10*​
Satz Tartybikes blaue CNC-Pads: *20*​
HR Surly135mm mit mavic 39mm breiter felge, Monty Freilauf und Maxxis Schlappen 2,5" (Äussere Noppen angeknipst, damits in den Rahmen passt..): *110*​

VR ShimanoLX mit Mavic X317 und Bontrager Mantel: *45*​
Alle Preise Verhandlungsbasis und ohne Versand, Angebote bitte per PN

Danke 

Bilder hier: http://usera.imagecave.com/steinerlein/trial/


----------



## Cassien (7. Juli 2009)

Servus,
Verkaufe eine Hope Mono Trial 160er mit einer 180er Scheibe. Die Bremse ist für VR und der Hebel ist links.
Preis 100 eu

Gruss


----------



## Pizzabroetchen0 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey Dubo6,

wie teuer soll das bike sein und wo steht es? Ich will von 26" dirt auf 20" trial umsteigen und hoffe, dass es nicht zu wackelig ist 

gruß


----------



## roinnoir (8. Juli 2009)

wer interesse hat kann hier bieten!

viel spass

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## raffnes (8. Juli 2009)

Neue Preise:

GU Typhoon 2007 Rahmen, 150eu

Neue TryAll 26" HR Felge, rot, 36 Loch, aufgefräst, 25eu

ZOO! Lenker, gold, gekürzt auf 710mm, 22eu.

Neon Riser Lenker, neu, 700mm, 22eu.

Echo HiFi Vorbau, 145mm, 25grad,  22eu.

TryAll 26" HR, Felge rot, Nabe schwarz, DT comp. Speichen, 32Loch inkl. Steckritzel. 40eu.

TryAll 26" VR, Felge rot, 28Loch, DT comp. Speichen, rote Alunippel 45eu.

Bilder im Album, bzw bestimmte Parts/Ansichten auf Anfrage. Alle Preise inklusive Versand!

Bei Fragen PN!


----------



## bertieeee (8. Juli 2009)

neon riser lenker fast neu, bei fragen pm


----------



## dubo6 (8. Juli 2009)

ich habe die rechnung davon es ist 5 monate alt und wurde 10 mal gefahren ca wie gesagt 

statt 1585
um 1350 verhandlungspreis

mfg


----------



## derFred (8. Juli 2009)

Die Pedalen wiegen 480g, falls es sonst noch wen interessiert.. Und das lager der linken Pedal hat winzigstes Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2009)

ich will mich ja nicht einmischen "Dubo6"
aber du verlangst etwas zuviel...


----------



## hardbike85 (9. Juli 2009)

ja das ist wohl war wenn du es los werden willst muss du bei 1000 anfangen...


----------



## hardbike85 (9. Juli 2009)

habe noch ein paar teile habe aber keine genaue preisvorstellung also macht mal ein angebot.

habe noch nagelneue echo bremsbeläge in blau für die hs33. und ein tretlager industriegelagert für die husselfeld kurbeln.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Juli 2009)

Verkoft.


----------



## SiGü (9. Juli 2009)

*Noch zu haben!!*

Verkaufe NEON 26" in blau. 1 1/2 Jahre alt.

Hier ein paar Daten:

1065mm Radstand
380mm Kettenstrebe
116mm Einbaubreite

Bremse: HS33, Hope mono Trial mit 180 Scheibe
Naben : Echo
Steuersatz: Echo
Gabel: Neon
Kurbeln: Echo
Tretlager: Neon
Felgen: vorn Trialtech, hinten Echo
Vorbau: Procraft
Lenker: Neon
Pedale: Try All Einfachkäfig
Reifen: Try All 
Freilauf: Moe

Der Rahmen hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer)
Hintere Felge hat 2-3 Dellen läuft aber rund
komplettes vorderes Laufrad sowie Gabel sind neu

Verkaufe das Rad weil ich was Längeres suche.
*VHB 630 Euro*

Gruß
Simon


----------



## siede. (9. Juli 2009)

SiGü schrieb:


> *Noch zu haben!!*
> 
> Verkaufe NEON 26" in blau. 1 1/2 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...



Das ist echt ein gutes Rad für nen mehr als fairen Preis... weiss nicht warum dus noch nicht los bekommen hast  Istn hammer Deal.


----------



## Cassien (9. Juli 2009)

Servus,

Verkaufe einen GU LE Rahmen 26er,mit Echo Steuersatz, incl Schaltauge und Kettenspanne, wurde 5 Monate gefahren.
Radstand beträgt 1080mm, Tretlager +40mm
Der Rahmen hat Kratzer und 3 Dellen, aber keine Risse.

VHB 140 eu

Echo Disc VR-Nabe Schwarz 32 Loch wie neu VHB 40 eu

Bilder per PN


----------



## dubo6 (9. Juli 2009)

ok gebe dir recht 

um 1050 

aber es ist neuwertig null kratzer auser auf der bodenplatte naja egal

mfg


----------



## Cassien (9. Juli 2009)

Servus, Verkaufe Echo 135 mm Hr-Nabe mit 18 Zahn Ritzel.
Die Nabe ist nur wenige male benutzt worden, alle Lager laufen noch leicht.

Preis 60 eu VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Ich hab mal wieder was zu verkaufen:

Monty Vorbau 10â¬
Try All Vorbau 10â¬
Disk 160 (Hayes??) !ka sagt mir was!
26" Laufrad DISK VIZ Orange 135mm KassettenfÃ¤hig 100â¬

26" Rahmen BIONIC B1 und DIsk Aufnahme (mit ADAMANT Aufklebern) sehr sehr wenig bewegt worden kaum zerkratzt 100â¬ *verkauft*

Monty Lenker ca halbes Jahr gefahren 10â¬

Hope Mono Mini Stahlflex Hebel Rechts fÃ¼r HR 65â¬


----------



## gatto1410 (9. Juli 2009)

@curry..daten von dem rahmen?..


----------



## SiGü (9. Juli 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein gutes Rad für nen mehr als fairen Preis... weiss nicht warum dus noch nicht los bekommen hast  Istn hammer Deal.



Das wüsste ich auch gern...


----------



## curry4king (9. Juli 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> @curry..daten von dem rahmen?..



 Trial Rahmen 26" schwarz CS 380 mm BB + 30 mm Gewicht: 2,00 kg 1075


----------



## andi87 (9. Juli 2009)

HR-Laufrad im Angebot:

Chris King Single Speed Nabe (32 L, schwarz)
DT Comp Speichen in silber 2/1,8/2 mit DT Alu Nippel in silber
Echo Urban Felge in schwarz (2 mal geflext)
Felgenband Try All schwarz.

Laufrad kommt frisch auszentriert u. neu angeflext.

Zustand ist sehr gut. Die Felge wurde vor kurzem erst eingespeicht hat keine Dellen und läuft absolut gerade. Die Nabe habe ich ca. 1,5 Jahre gefahren und ist noch top. (Lediglich die Fun Bolts sind etwas verkrazt (Spann Schrauben).)

Wenn Bilder gewünscht werden -  einfach melden.

260  (incl. Versand)


----------



## andi87 (10. Juli 2009)

andi87 schrieb:


> HR-Laufrad im Angebot:
> 
> Chris King Single Speed Nabe (32 L, schwarz)
> DT Comp Speichen in silber 2/1,8/2 mit DT Alu Nippel in silber
> ...



Hier ein paar Bilder:

Wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt: Felge wird nochmal frisch angeflext und auszentriert (LÃ¤uft eigentlich eh absolut sauber). Die Nabe lÃ¤uft seidenweich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (10. Juli 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab mal wieder was zu verkaufen:
> 
> Monty Vorbau 10â¬ *verkauft*
> ...


 edit


----------



## derFred (10. Juli 2009)

derFred schrieb:


> Werde im September ins Ausland gehen, daher hier einiges zu verÃ¤ussern:
> Rahmen BASE TA 26 + Alugabel, bremsscheibenaufnahme entfernt + bashguard + Steuersatz und ein paar Spacer + Innenlager (Eine der Schrauben vom Bashguard ist verbogen und der Inbus ist durchgedreht. Ich lege sie trotzdem dazu, damit man Ersatz beschaffen kann): *150â¬*​Satz Pedalen Wellgo Magnesium: *15â¬*​Sattel: *10â¬*​Spank Lounge Bar 50: *30â¬*​Avid Bremshebel: *35â¬*​Brakebooster Tektro: *10â¬*​zwei sÃ¤tze deore Vbrake je: *10â¬*​Satz Tartybikes blaue CNC-Pads: *20â¬*​HR Surly135mm mit mavic 39mm breiter felge, Monty Freilauf und Maxxis Schlappen 2,5" (Ãussere Noppen angeknipst, damits in den Rahmen passt..): *110â¬*​
> VR ShimanoLX mit Mavic X317 und Bontrager Mantel: *45â¬*​Alle Preise Verhandlungsbasis und ohne Versand, Angebote bitte per PN
> 
> ...




Bis Donnerstag sind die Sachen noch zu haben, danach gehts in Richtung ebay


----------



## montfa (10. Juli 2009)

viz lenker. 740mm, 330g. unbenutz, aus dem neuen rad ausgebaut (durch onza carbon ersetzt). nur  einige kleinere kratzer. 33â¬ incl. versand (paypal ist bevorzugt) 

http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8965/dsc00400p.jpg


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2009)

@Fred: Das Hinterrad bitte für mich!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

verkaufe 2 monate altes Tryall 19" Laufrad Schwarz  da ich auf 32 Loch nabe umsteigen muss und ich das meiste noch hier habe- bilder seht ihr im album am komplettrad, es kommen aber noch größere!!

36 Loch / Singlewall / Löcher ausgepfeilt 3 mal geflext
356 gramm  normale speichen und nippel und Versetzte speichenlöcher, wie bei der Hole...

macht mal ein paar preisvorschläge


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Wegen Verletzung zu verkaufen!

Monty Kamel 2009 20" 6 Monate alt.
Rahmen nagelneu,Freilaufritzel,Kette und Reifen neu.
Bessere Gabel verbaut,da die Orginalen nicht halten.

Bilder auf Anfrage,das Rad muss erst wieder mit neuem Rahmen aufgebaut
werden.
Preis 1300 VHB
Näheres per PN


----------



## Sebastian G (10. Juli 2009)

Hi

verkaufe Magura Marta ( Für vorne mit Bremshebel rechts) die Bremse hat am Bremshebel ein par Kratzer. Ansonten TOP zustand, Original Rechnung gibt es auch mit dazu.

Und dann habe ich noch einen Gebrauchten Try-all Nuc Vorbau (für 26 zoll) in silber.

Wer interesse hat kann mir ja einfach mal ein Angebot machen ( Bilder gibt es auf Anfrage)


----------



## roinnoir (11. Juli 2009)

noch 7 tage 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab& _trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3 A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## htro (11. Juli 2009)

Noch zu haben:










htro schrieb:


> Verkaufe 20" Czar
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404001
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404004
> ...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. Juli 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Wegen Verletzung zu verkaufen!
> 
> Monty Kamel 2009 20" 6 Monate alt.
> Rahmen nagelneu,Freilaufritzel,Kette und Reifen neu.
> ...



so jetzt noch paar Bilder





[/URL][/IMG]



mehr Bilder in der Gallerie.

Rad wurde heute erst mit neuem Rahmen montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cassien (12. Juli 2009)

Servus, verkaufe meinen GU LE Rahmen.
Radstand ist 1080mm und Tratlager ist 40+

Der Rahmen wurde ein paar Monate gefahren, hat jedoch viele Kratzer und 3 Dellen. Verkauft wird der Rahmen mit Echo Steuersatz, Schaltauge und Kettenspanner.

Preis VHB bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## bigboobstrials (12. Juli 2009)

hi leute habe mir leider auf der arbeit eine verletzung zugezogen und kann nun leider dieses jahr kein fahrrad mehr fahren biete also meine bikes zum kauf an (es sei gesagt dass ich sie nicht unter wert verkaufen muss)

das atomz is sogut wie nue keine dellen nur ein paar kratzer gedacht waren 800 euro vb

bilder sind in der gallerie


----------



## woife_92 (12. Juli 2009)

biete ein 4 wochen altes zoo phyton an.
ist der 09er rahmen, alle rechnungen vorhanden, wer interesse hat kann sich per pn melden, mehrere bilder kann ich euch dann schicken.
mfg woife


----------



## hardbike85 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo

habe noch nen monty lenker und einen überarbeiteten vorbau zusammen für 30 euronen könnt euch via pn melden=)


----------



## Trialerdomi (13. Juli 2009)

Trialerdomi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mein Hydroxx nun wieder zusammengebaut... anbei die Fotos...
> 
> ...



 Verkauft


----------



## Trialerdomi (13. Juli 2009)

Hey, wäre das Monty denn noch zu haben?

Gruß Dome


----------



## roinnoir (13. Juli 2009)

hallo 

*Noch 5 Tage!!!!*
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Echo-Control-long-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ190320185003QQcmdZViewItemQQptZ Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2c4ff78eab& _trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3 A1|72%3A1229|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## tom_oehler (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

verkaufe einen Echo Control SL '09 Rahmen - Größe L, weiß, 26"! 

Das Bike war kaum im Einsatz, hat ein paar Gebrauchsspuren aber nix grobes... schauts euch einfach die Bilder an: http://picasaweb.google.com/www.oehler.at/Echo09FrameLForSale?feat=directlink

Preis: 175 incl. Trialtech Kette

Rahmen wird verkauft weil ich hab mir schon den gleichen in S angeschafft 

bei interesse einfach ne PM schicken! greetz Tom


----------



## gatto1410 (13. Juli 2009)

..in S hätt ick den och genommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. Juli 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> so jetzt noch paar Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verkauft!


----------



## raphael731 (13. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen
habe mal ein Bike zusammen gestellt mit allen Teilen die ich hatte. Die einzelnen Teile sind alle neu: 
1Echo 7075 Steuersatz (34euro)
2Gabel ZOO! 20" disk only(88euro)
3Tretlager Trialtech ISIS68-128mm(38euro)
4Rahmen:20" DOB 2009 disc mod - weiß(180euro)

Radstand 1000mm, Kettenstreben 350mm, Steuerrohr 72° 110mm, BB+60mm. Gewicht 1318g

Der Originalpreis ist 545 Euro. Ich will nur 300 Euro haben aber bin auch bereit zu verhandeln

Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Gruss Raphael


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2009)

sooo.. weils gleich nen neuen Verkaufe Thread gibt (mit neuen Regeln) ist dieser hier ab Sofort *ZU!*


----------

